# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Բարսելոնա / FC Barcelona

## Hambik

Բարսայի ներկայիս խաղով կարծում եմ անհնար է չհիանալ:
Երևի չափազանցություն թվա, բայց *RONALDINHO*-ի գլխավորությամբ թիմը Ֆուտբոլը վերածում է արվեստի  :Good:  

Դրա համար կարծում եմ ավելի քան իմաստ ունի թեմա բացել Բարսելոն Ֆուտբոլային ակումբի և նրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչի վերաբերյալ  :Jpit: ))))

----------

Altair (24.07.2011), ARam Grig (02.06.2012), Inna (27.02.2011), lampone (24.06.2012), Եգանյան Նունե (27.08.2010), Լեո (10.09.2009)

----------


## Hrayr2006

Ես էլ եմ Բարսելոնայի մոլի երկրպագուներից, բայց այս վերջին խաղը դուրս ընդհանրապես  չեկավ: Մի տեսակ չէին ուզում խաղալ, բայց դե այդ մի խաղով եզրակացություններ չեմ անում:

----------


## Hrayr2006

Ահա մի քանի տեղեկություններ Բարսելոնայի սիրահարների համար:


29 Ноября 1899 года Ханс Гампер вместе с десятью другими энтузиастами основал футбольный клуб Барселона. В те далекие времена Ханс Гампер,будучи швейцарцем по происхождению, играл за цюрихский клуб Эксельсиор. Цвета клуба были выбраны таким нехитрым способом: сине-красные - это цвета Эксельсиора, а красно-желтые, соответственно, Каталонии. Уже с первых лет своего существования гордые каталонцы под руководством своего лучшего игрока и первого президента клуба Уолтера Уайлда стали добиваться успехов. Интересно, что свой первый матч 8 декабря 1899 года Барселона проиграла со счетом 0:1 команде британских экс-патриотов на велодроме Bonanova.

В 1910 году Барса берет Кубок Испании, а в 1922 году у клуба появляется первый собственный стадион Les Corts,где в матче открытия Барселона побеждает шотландский Сент Миррен со счетом 2:1. Следующее событие в истории Барсы датируется уже 1929 годом: Эктор Скароне лидер чемпионов мира уругвайцев стал участником первого в мире трансферта из Насионале Монтевидео в состав красно-синих. В 30-е годы Барселона становится символом антифранкистской коалиции как в Испании вообще, так и в футболе в частности.

В конце 40-х начале 50-х годов команда выигрывает в пяти национальных чемпионатах подряд благодаря легенде тех лет Ладиславу Кубале, игравшему за Венгрию,Чехословакию и Испанию. В 1958 году началась та Барселона, формат которой мы привыкли видеть до сих пор.

В 1957 году, а точнее 24 сентября матчем с командой Польши открылся знаменитый стадион Ноу Камп или Камп Ноу как его называют гордые каталонцы. В этом матче Эулохио Мартинес из Парагвая стал первым игроком, забившим мяч на новом стадионе. Барселона одержала победу в том матче со счетом 4:2. Стадион-ничем не примечательное с виду серое здание, расположен вдали от основных достопримечательностей Барселоны,хранит в себе огонь болельщиков нескольких поколений. Если есть стадионы в мире, которые называют котлом, то Камп Ноу-один из них. Трибуны подходят непосредственно к кромке поля, и для болельщиков создается не мнимый, а настоящий эффект присутствия. Стадион,кстати, самый большой в Европе и второй в мире после бразильского Мараканы, даже пустой производит впечатление гигантской воронки, а уж когда 120 тысяч болельщиков взрываются эмоциями, то крик их похож на фантастический гул подобный эффекту аэродинамической трубы. 

Политику Барселоны с конца 50-х до наших дней всегда определяли легионеры. В составе Барсы за это время выступало столько звезд мирового масштаба, что их хватило бы на несколько сборных мира. В 60-е лидерами команды стали венгры Цибар и Кочеш и бразилец Эвариста. В 70-е Барсу навсегда прославил «летучий голландец» Йохан Кройф и его товарищ Йохан Нискенс. Этот период стал первым голландским периодом в истории команды. В разные годы за Барсу выступали мега звезды со всего мира,для многих из них Каталония стала прелюдией большого успеха. Вот некоторые имена: Алан Симонсен, Диего Марадона, Гари Линекер, Майкл Лаудруп, Христо Стоичков, Роналд Коэман, Ромарио, Роналдо, Хаджи, Луиш Фигу. Кроме них были легионеры из Нигерии, Сербии, Шотландии, Уэльса и даже россиянин Игорь Корнеев. В сезоне 97-98 годов количество легионеров достигло своего апогея-17 человек! При этом не стоит забывать, что и доморощенных звезд Барса дала достаточно: Салинас, Субисарета, Энрике и др. Естественно, что при таком обилии иностранцев именно они находятся на своеобразной «доске почета» Барселоны.

Единственный Кубок Чемпионов Барса выиграла только в 92 году под руководством Кройфа и благодаря пушечному удару Коэмана, буквально «нокаутировавшего» Сампдорию в дополнительное время финального матча.



Президенты клуба

Joan Laporta (2003)

Joan Gaspart i Solves (2000) 

Josep Lluis Nuсez (1978) 

Agustн Montal i Costa (1969-1977) 

Narcнs de Carreras (1968-1969) 

Enric Llaudet (1961-1968) 

Francesc Mirу-Sans (1953-1961) 

Enric Martн (1952-1953) 

Agustн Montal i Galobart (1946-1952) 

Josep Antoni de Albert (1943) 

Josep Vendrell (1943-1946) 

Josep Vidal-Ribas (1942) 

Enrique Piсeyro (Marquis de la Mesa de Asta ) (1940-1942/1942-1943) 


Joan Soler (1939-1940) 

Management Committee (1936-1939) 

Josep Sunyol (1935-36) 

Esteve Sala (1934-1935) 

Antoni Oliver (1931) 

Joan Coma (1931-1934) 

Tomаs Rosйs (1929-30) 

Arcadi Balaguer (1925-1929) 

Enric Cardona (1923-1924) 

Ricard Graells (1919-1920) 

Gaspar Rosйs (1916-1917/1920-1921/1930-1931) 

Rafael Llopart (1915-1916) 

Аlvar Presta (1914) 

Joaquim Peris de Vargas (1914-1915) 

Francesc de Moxу (1913-1914) 

Otto Gmelin (1909-1910) 

Vicenз Reig (1908) 

Hans Gamper (1908-1909/1910-1913/1917-1919/1921-1923/1924-1925) 

Juli Marial (1906-1908) 

Josep Soler (1905-1906) 

Arthur Witty (1903-1905) 

Paul Haas (1902-1903) 

Bartomeu Terrades (1901-1902) 

Walter Wild (1899-1901)











персональные и клубные рекорды 
больше всех матчей за клуб провёл - мигели (391 матч)
больше всех мячей забил (включая чемпионат каталонии) - алькантара (356 мячей).
в чемпионатах испании - сезарь родригес (174 мяча)
самые крупные победы - 10:1 (в 1950 над "таррагоной") и 9:0 над "спортингом" хихон (1952), "овьедо" (1954) и "райо вальекано" (1979) 
самое крупное поражение - 1:12 (в 1931 от "атлетика" бильбао)
трофеи 
чемпионы испании (17): 1929, 1945, 1948, 1949, 1952, 1953,1959, 1960, 1974, 1985,1991, 1992,1993, 1994, 1998, 1999, 2005.
обладатели кубка испании (24): 1910, 1912, 1913, 1920, 1922, 1925, 1926, 1928, 1942, 1951, 1952, 1953, 1957, 1959, 1963, 1968, 1971, 1978, 1981, 1983, 1988, 1990, 1997, 1998.
обладатели кубка лиги (разыгрывался 1983-1986)(2): 1983, 1986
обладатели кубка чемпионов (1): 1992
обладатели кубка кубков (4): 1979, 1982, 1989, 1997
обладатели кубка уефа (3): 1958, 1960, 1966
обладатели суперкубка европы (2): 1993, 1998
обладатели суперкубка испании (5): 1984, 1992, 1993, 1995, 1997.







Тренеры
Frank Rijkaard 2003-... 
Radomir Antic 2003 
Louis Van Gaal 1997-2001, 2002-03 
Llorenc Serra Ferrer 2000-2001 
Bobby Robson 1996-1997 
Johan Cruyff 1988-1996 
Carles Rexach 1987-1988, 1990-91, 1995-1996, 2001-2002 
Luis Aragones 1987-1988 
Terry Venables 1984-1987 
Cesar Luis Menotti 1982-1983 and 1983-84 
Jose Luis Romero 1982-1983 
Udo Lattek 1981-1982 and 1982-83 
Joaquim Rife 1978-1979 
Lucien Muller 1978-1979 
Laureano Ruiz 1975-1976 
Hennes Weissweiler 1975-1976 
Marinus Michels 1971-1975, 1976-1978 
Vic Buckingham 1969-1971 
Josep Seguer 1969-1970 
Salvador Artigas 1967-1969 
Roque Olsen 1965-67 
Vicenc Sassot 1964-1965 
Cesar Rodriguez 1963-1964, 1964-1965 
Josep Gonzalvo 1962-1963 
Ladislao Kubala 1962-1963, 1980 
Lluis Miro 1961-1962 
Ljubisa Brocic 1960-1961 
Enrique Oriozola 1960-1961 
Enric Rabassa 1959-60 
Helenio Herrera 1958-60, 1980 -1981 
Domenec Balmanya 1956-1958 
Sandro Puppo 1954-1955 
Ferdinand Daucik 1950-1954 
Ramon Llorens 1950 
Enrique Fernandez 1947-1950 
Josep Samitier 1944-1947 
Ramon Guzman 1941-1942 
Joan Josep Nogues 1941-1944 
Josep Planas 1939-1940, 1940-1941 
Patrick O-Connell 1935 
Ferenc Platko 1934-1935, 1955-56 
James Bellamy 1929-1931 
Jack Demby 1926-1927, 1933-1934 
Roma Forns 1926-1929 
Ralph Kirby 1925-1926 
Jesza Poszony 1924-1925 
John Barrow 1917 
Jack Greenwell 1917-1924, 1931-1933




Гимн на каталонском

Tot el camp
йs un clam
som la gent blaugrana
Tant se val d'on venim
si del sud o del nord
ara estem d'acord, ara estem d'acord,
una bandera ens agermana.
Blaugrana al vent
un crit valent
tenim un nom
el sap tothom:
Barзa , Barзa, Baaarзa.!
Jugadors, seguidors,
tots units fem forзa.
Son molt anys plens d'afanys,
son molts gols que hem cridat
i s'ha demostrat, i s'ha demostrat,
que mai ningu no ens podrа torcer
Blau-grana al vent
un crit valent
tenim un nom
el sap tothom
Barзa, Barзa, Baaarзa.



Կներեք բայց այդքան թարգմանելը դժվար կլիներ:

----------

ARam Grig (04.06.2012)

----------


## Taurus

Ես BARCA-ի երկրպագու եմ արդեն 10 տարի, այսինքն այն ժամանակվանից , ինչ ֆուտբոլից բան եմ հասկանում:
Երեկվա խաղը ավելի շուտ պայմանավորված անիմաստություն էր, քան թե Բարսելոնայի ներկայացումներից մեկը, միայն մի կարևոր փաստ կա , որին կոզեմ անդրադառնալ , Andres Inesta-ն կարգին տղայա!

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարսայից լավը չկա:

----------

ARam Grig (04.06.2012)

----------


## kiki

ժողովուրդ , Բարսան խաղում էր Վալենսիայի հետ , սա  էլ ձեզ պատասխան :

----------


## Hambik

> Ես BARCA-ի երկրպագու եմ արդեն 10 տարի, այսինքն այն ժամանակվանից , ինչ ֆուտբոլից բան եմ հասկանում:
> Երեկվա խաղը ավելի շուտ պայմանավորված անիմաստություն էր, քան թե Բարսելոնայի ներկայացումներից մեկը, միայն մի կարևոր փաստ կա , որին կոզեմ անդրադառնալ , Andres Inesta-ն կարգին տղայա!


Պայմանավորված խաղեր, որքան ել որ դա ցավալի է, լինում են հիմա (հիշենք Աշխարհի 2006 թվի և ԵՎրոպայի 2004 թվի չեմպիոնատները), Բարսայի խաղը, ափսոս, չեմ տեսել, չեմ կարող ասել, մի գուցե ճիշտ ես, բայց կարո՞ղ ես պայմանավորվածության հավանական պատճառը նշել: Առաջնությունը դեռ նոր է սկսվել, միավորները դեռ երկար կբաշխվեն թմերի միջև: Ի՞նչը կարող էր պատճառ հանդիսանալ:  :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> Պայմանավորված խաղեր, որքան ել որ դա ցավալի է, լինում են հիմա (հիշենք Աշխարհի 2006 թվի և ԵՎրոպայի 2004 թվի չեմպիոնատները), Բարսայի խաղը, ափսոս, չեմ տեսել, չեմ կարող ասել, մի գուցե ճիշտ ես, բայց կարո՞ղ ես պայմանավորվածության հավանական պատճառը նշել: Առաջնությունը դեռ նոր է սկսվել, միավորները դեռ երկար կբաշխվեն թմերի միջև: Ի՞նչը կարող էր պատճառ հանդիսանալ:


Պատճառը մեկն է միշտ ու միայն փողը:
Եթե ուշադիր ես  իսպանիայի անցած տուրի հանդիպումների մեծ մասում սպասվածից  հակառակ արդյունք  է եղել:

----------


## Taurus

Ժող. օգնեք, ոզում եմ խաղադրույք դնեմ , բայց չգիտեմ
Athletic Bilbao - Barcelona
ունեմ երեք տարբերակ
 1. Barcelona Հաղթանակ առաջին կեսում և ամբողջ խաղում: 
2.Barcelona Հաղթանակ երկու կամ ավելի գոլով:
3.Barcelona Հաղթանակ և խաղում կխբվի ամենաքիչը երեք գնդակ, օրինակ 1:2

միայն ասեք մինչև ժամը 19:00 ;

----------


## Taurus

Barcelona իս ցանկանում եմ հաղթանակ 3:0 կամ ավելի խոշոր հաղթանակ

----------


## kiki

> Պատճառը մեկն է միշտ ու միայն փողը:
> Եթե ուշադիր ես  իսպանիայի անցած տուրի հանդիպումների մեծ մասում սպասվածից  հակառակ արդյունք  է եղել:


Ռեալին խաղերից ստացված փողը հիմա ամենաքիչնա հետաքրքրում , մենք էնքան ունենք փող , որ հիմա միայն խաղի մասին ենք մտածում , էնպես որ մեր դեպքում բացառված ա ...

----------


## John

Բարսելոնա-Չելսի խաղի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:Չելսիից չի խաղալու Պետր Չեխը(երկրորդ դարպասապահ Կուդիչինին էլ չի խաղալու), իսկ Բարսելոնայից Սամուել Էտո՛օն

----------


## kiki

բա ու՞մ են կանգնացնելու դարպասին ...
դե առանց էդ հիմարի Բարսան հանգիստ կարող է յոլա  գնալ ...

----------


## John

> բա ու՞մ են կանգնացնելու դարպասին ...


Պորտոյի նախկին երկրորդ դարպասապաին, որը էս տարի է Չելսի տեղափոխվել: Անունը Հիլարիո, հասակը 1.89մետր: Ուրիշ բան իրա մասին չգիտեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Sergey

> Բարսելոնա-Չելսի խաղի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:Չելսիից չի խաղալու Պետր Չեխը(երկրորդ դարպասապահ Կուդիչինին էլ չի խաղալու), իսկ Բարսելոնայից Սամուել Էտո՛օն


Բարսելոնան կհաղթի, ասենք թե 2։1 :Wink:

----------


## John

Բարսելոնա–Սևիլիա 1-0 40-րդ րոպեն է ընթանում: Միակ գոլի հեղինակ՝ 
Ռոնալդինյո 31'(11 մետրանոց)

----------


## Guest

> Բարսելոնան կհաղթի, ասենք թե 2։1


Չե հա, Չելսիին ա հաղթանակը :Wink:   կամ մեկ, կամ երկու զրո:

----------


## Taurus

> Չե հա, Չելսիին ա հաղթանակը  կամ մեկ, կամ երկու զրո:


նախ Chelsea  -  Barcelona յա , այլ ոչ հակառակը, իսկ թե ինչ կլինի, կարող եմ ասել , որ Գուդյոնսենը գոլ կխփի, Ռոնալդինյոն հիանալի մարզավիճակա ջեռք բերել, արդեն երկու:
թե  Chelsea-ն կարողա խփի երեք գնդակ , թող հաղթի , բայց ես շատ կասկածում եմ:

----------


## Guest

> նախ Chelsea  -  Barcelona յա , այլ ոչ հակառակը, իսկ թե ինչ կլինի, կարող եմ ասել , որ Գուդյոնսենը գոլ կխփի, Ռոնալդինյոն հիանալի մարզավիճակա ջեռք բերել, արդեն երկու:
> թե  Chelsea-ն կարողա խփի երեք գնդակ , թող հաղթի , բայց ես շատ կասկածում եմ:


Չհասկացա գրածիս մեջ ինչն էր ցույց տալի՞, որ Բարսելոն - Չելսի ա:

Համ էլ ոչ Գուդյոնսեն, ոչ Ռոնալդինհո… գուցե մեկ ուրիշը, բայց ոչ նրանք: Իմ կարծիքով:

----------


## Taurus

Քո գրածից չէր հետևում, բայց կարողա սխալ կարծիք կազմեիր:

----------


## John

> նախ Chelsea  -  Barcelona յա , այլ ոչ հակառակը


Գիտեմ, պարզապես քանի որ Բարսելոնի մասին թեմայում էի գրել՝ առաջինը Բարսայի անունը նշեցի: Պա՞րզ է:

----------


## Guest

> Չե հա, Չելսիին ա հաղթանակը  կամ մեկ, կամ երկու զրո:


Ես գիտեմ ինչ եմ ասւմ :Wink:

----------


## John

> Ես գիտեմ ինչ եմ ասւմ


Չելսին արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ, իսկ Դրոգբայի գոլը… լավն էր: 
ՉԵԼՍԻ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ

----------


## Shauri

Իրոք շատ դիտարժան խաղ ստացվեց… Չնայած սիրտս ցավում է Բարսելոնայի համար, չեմ կարող չգնահատել Դրոգբայի գոլը  :Yes:  Բայց դե 1:0-ն դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում, սա դեռ սկիզբն է, ու համարձակվում եմ ասել` Իսպանիայում մեզ շաաաատ հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ են սպասվում…  :Cool:

----------


## John

> Իրոք շատ դիտարժան խաղ ստացվեց… Չնայած սիրտս ցավում է Բարսելոնայի համար, չեմ կարող չգնահատել Դրոգբայի գոլը  Բայց դե 1:0-ն դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում, սա դեռ սկիզբն է, ու համարձակվում եմ ասել` Իսպանիայում մեզ շաաաատ հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ են սպասվում…


Միավորների տարբերությունը հինգ դարձավ, այսինքն՝ եթե նույնիսկ Բարսելոնան հաղթի պատասխան խաղում՝ ամենայն հավանականությամբ Չելսին խմբում առաջին տեղը կգրավի…

----------


## AMzone

ես բարսային եմ երկրպագել եվ միշտ ել կերկրպագեմ.  
ես միշտ վստահ եմ բարսայի հաղթանակի վրա…

----------


## kiki

հետաքրքիր է որ մի երիտասարդ, որ գրում է թե ինչպես է զզվում մեկ այլ թիմից, իր իսկ ակումբի անունը գրում է փոքրատառով ...

----------


## Taurus

Զատօ, նիկը գրում ա չակերտների մեջ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Անժելիկա

:Hands Up:  Բարսան ամենալավնա, շատ եմ սիրում, ոնց որ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյաննա ասում Բարսայի խաղը ամենառոմանտիկ խաղնա ու ամենադիտվողներց մեկը, իսկ իմ համար ամենադիտվողը

----------


## Աբելյան

Չեմ սիրում Բարսելոն, որովհետև ում հարցնում էս Բարսելոն ա բալետ անում:
Մյուս կողմից էլ բոլորը իսպանացի կամ բրազիլացի... Հեչ չի դզում:

----------


## Marceille

> Չեմ սիրում Բարսելոն, որովհետև ում հարցնում էս Բարսելոն ա բալետ անում:
> Մյուս կողմից էլ բոլորը իսպանացի կամ բրազիլացի... Հեչ չի դզում:



 Ռաֆաել Մառկես-------------------Մեքսիկա 
Ջովաննի Վան Բրոնքհորստ- -Հոլլանդիա
Լիլիան Տյուռամ -------------------- Ֆրանսիա
Լյոդովիկ Ժյուլի ----------------------Ֆրանսիա
Ջանլյուկա Զամբռոտտա------- Իտալիա
Դեկու Սոուզա - ---------------------Պորտուգալիա
Լեոնել Մեսսի ------------------------ Արգենտինա
Սամուել Էտո՝ո-----------------------Կամեռուն
Էույդյոռ Գուդյոնսեն--------------- Իսլանդիա

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ոսկե հավաքական ունի Բարսելոնը ու հեսա Վերդերի գլուխը ջարդելու ա:
Viva Barcelona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ռոնալդինյոի գոլը սպանեց....
Մկրատը տեսաք՞

----------


## Shauri

Էլ մի ասա...
Գժանոց էր!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռաֆաել Մարկեսը 2007 թվից Իսպանիայի քաղաքացիություն ա ընդունելու: Ես էլ գիտեի խելքը գլխին մարդ ա:
Փաստորեն, Մեքսիկայի հավաքականը մի աստղով պակասեց:

----------


## Shauri

> Ռաֆաել Մարկեսը 2007 թվից Իսպանիայի քաղաքացիություն ա ընդունելու: Ես էլ գիտեի խելքը գլխին մարդ ա:
> Փաստորեն, Մեքսիկայի հավաքականը մի աստղով պակասեց:


Լավ էլի...  :Sorry: 
Հաստատ գիտե՞ս

----------


## Taurus

> Ռաֆաել Մարկեսը 2007 թվից Իսպանիայի քաղաքացիություն ա ընդունելու: Ես էլ գիտեի խելքը գլխին մարդ ա:
> Փաստորեն, Մեքսիկայի հավաքականը մի աստղով պակասեց:


Ճիշտ չես ասում , նա դա արել է , որպեսզի կարողանա եվրոգավաթներում Բարսաից խաղա, այսինքն Բարսան մեկ ոչ եվրոպացի ֆուտբոլիստ ավել ունենա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ազգային հավաքականին , ապա նա ունի երկքաղաքացիություն ու Բացի Մեքսիկայի ընտրանուց , ուրիշ ոչ մի հավաքաքկանում իրավունք չունի խաղալու!

----------


## Marceille

ճիշտ է :
Եթե ֆուտբոլիստը, թեկուզ մեկ անգամ , ազգային, նույնիսկ 16 տարեկանների հավաքականում օֆֆիցիալ եղել է գրանցված թեկուզ մեկ խաղում, ու նույնիսկ դաշտ էլ դուրս չի եկել , ապա նա այլևս ուրիշ երկրի հավաքանի կազմում չի կարող հանդես գալ:
Իսկ Բարսելոնան կհաղթի եթե խփի առաջին գոլը:
Ցանկանում եմ հաջողություն: :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բա էդ ոնց ա Պուշկաշը համ Հունգարիայի հավաքականում ա խաղացել, համ էլ Իսպանիայի:

----------


## Taurus

էտ էն վախտ էր

----------


## Taurus

Շնորհավորում եմ BARCELONA ի ծնունդը:
Երեկ նա դառավ 107 տարեկան :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Շնորհավորում եմ BARCELONA ի ծնունդը:
> Երեկ նա դառավ 107 տարեկան


Ես նույնպես շնորհավորում եմ BARCELONA ի տարեդարձի առթիվ այդ թիմին ու նրա երկրպագուներին:Ինքս չլինելով Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու, այնուամենայնիվ ցանկանում եմ այդ թիմին, որ միշտ ցուցադրի բարձրակարգ խաղ, որովհետև այդ կարգի թիմերն են աշխարհում եղանակ ստեղծում:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Բարսելոնան ուզումա Դավիթ Վիլյային ու Ֆրանկ Լեմպարդին տրանսֆերների ժամանակ առնի :Hands Up:  
Բայց Լեմպարդը կտրականապես հրաժարվումա խաղա Բարսայի կազմում :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

միլանը ուզում ա ձմեռային տրասֆերին Բարսաից առնի Չավիին ու Ձամբռոտտային:
իմ կարծիքով Բարսաին նոր հարձակվող է պետք , և եթե Վիլիան չգա, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով , ապա հնարավոր է ինտեռից Ադրիանոին թռցնի:

----------


## Taurus

Բարսելոնան աչք ա դրել ԲԿՄԱ -ի Դանիել Կառվալյոի վրա, բայց շատ  թանկ են ասում , _մենք էլ գին ենք գցում_
Ի դեպ Կառվալյոի խոսքերից.
-_Ռոնալդինյոն բրազիլացի աստղերից ամենամարդամոտ ու ազատ (երկրպագու(հի)ների առումով) ֆուտբոլիստն է_
Դե ինքը ավելի լավ գիտի , նրանք միասին խաղացել են Գոյասի նախապատանեկան թիմում , ու մի քաղաքի հավաքականում են եղել:Կարծում եմ կենտրոնում լավ տանդեմ կստացվի: :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ուր Ռոնալդինյոն գնա, այդ թմին առջև էլ կխոնարվեմ։  :Hi:

----------


## Taurus

Ի Ռոնալդինյոն չի գնում ոչ մի տեղ:
Բայց խոստացել ա , որ Հայաստանը խաղա Բրազիլիայի հետ աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչում, ինքը խաղալու ա հայերից :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Որ Կառլոս Տեվեսը վերջապես գա, Տեվես-Մեսսի զույգը կդասվի ֆւտբոլային անմահ զույգերի շարքին։

----------


## Taurus

> Որ Կառլոս Տեվեսը վերջապես գա, Տեվես-Մեսսի զույգը կդասվի ֆւտբոլային անմահ զույգերի շարքին։


բայց ով ասեց , որ տեվեսը գալու ա Բառսելոնա :Dntknw:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Նորություններին է պետք հետևել։ Էտոյի վեցամսյա բացակայման դեպքում Տեվեսը պետք է Վեստհեմից տեղափոխվի այստեղ (Փյունիկ էլի  :LOL: )։

----------


## Taurus

> Նորություններին է պետք հետևել։ Էտոյի վեցամսյա բացակայման դեպքում Տեվեսը պետք է Վեստհեմից տեղափոխվի այստեղ (Փյունիկ էլի )։


Էլի թող գա ստեղ, բայց հաստատ Բառսա? :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Էլի թող գա ստեղ, բայց հաստատ Բառսա?


Համենայն դեպս ես Շանթի ֆուտբոլային ներկայացման ժամանակ լսեցի, որ շատ հնարավոր է։ Բարսայի ակումբի ասուլիսում քննարկվել է այդ թեման։

----------


## Barça

Իսկ երբա գալու Տեվեսը?
հունվար ամսին չէ?
իսկ հունվարի վերջին արդեն Սամուել էտոօ-ն ի վիճակի կլինի խաղալ,  բացի էդ էլ ինչ պետքա անի ինքը? 
Սանտիագոն Էսկերոն շատ լավ հարձակվողա. ու շատ լավ էլ կարա փոխարինի հարձակվողներին. ու դժվար թե Տեվեսը  համաձայնվի մնա պահեստայինների նստարանին ու մենակ վերջի հարձակվող համարվի. Մի մոռացեք որ Բարսան ունի նաև Ջիովանի Դոս Սանտոս որը նույնպես համարվումա ծագող աստղ, նենց որ Բարսան ծանր վիճակում չի ու հարձակվողների կարիքել էտքան չունի ներկա պահին.
թիմում եղած խաղացողները արդեն շատ լավ հարմարվել են թիմի ոճին ու պետք չի ոչ մի բանի ձեռք տալ.
Պետք չի ինչ որ մի լավ խաղացողին փոխարինել մեկ այլ լավ խաղացողով, հակառակ դեպքում Բարսան կհայտնվի Ռեալի կարգավիճակում. 
ու վերջումել ասեմ որ եսել եմ Բարսայի երկրպագու արդեն մոտ տաս տարի.

----------


## Taurus

էէէէէէէէէէ, ինչ Տեվես, ինչ Էսքուեռօ , հեսա Ճագարիկի մարզվիճակը կարգի գա, տեսեք Սավիօլան ինչեր ա անելու :Tongue:

----------


## Shauri

Ստեղ են ասել` տեսա՞ք ինչ եղավ...
Ավելի ճիշտ` տեսա՞ք ինչ  արին տղերքը  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## AMzone

Հալալա Կատալոնյան թմին
Բարսելոնա-Վերդեր 2-0,

----------


## Մանե

ՈՒռաաաաաաաա
Բարսան Ռեալ Սոսիեդատին Կրել ա 1:0 հաշվով

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ժոզե Մորինիոն ասելա Ռոնալդինյոի համար փող չեմ ծախսի, ինքը սպառված ֆոտբոլիստա :LOL:  Ռոնալդինյոն էլ  ինադու սկսելա լավ խաղալ :LOL:

----------


## Barça

> Ժոզե Մորինիոն ասելա Ռոնալդինյոի համար փող չեմ ծախսի, ինքը սպառված ֆոտբոլիստա Ռոնալդինյոն էլ  ինադու սկսելա լավ խաղալ


լավ հումոր ա արել

----------


## Taurus

> Ժոզե Մորինիոն ասելա Ռոնալդինյոի համար փող չեմ ծախսի, ինքը սպառված ֆոտբոլիստա Ռոնալդինյոն էլ  ինադու սկսելա լավ խաղալ


Ռոնալդինյոն հո ինադու Մուրինյոին չի լավ խաղում:
Ինքը մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ու եթե մի սեզոն վատ ա խաղում, մեկա Ռայկառդը մտցնում ա իրան հիմնական կազմ, իսկ Մուրինյոի ապագան , դեռ պարզ չի, եթե Չելսին էս տարի չդառավ Լիգայի կամ Անգլիայի չեմպիօն , հաստատ էտ տղեն մարզչությունից թռնելու ա!

----------


## Լիլիթ10

ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱԱԱԱ  :Yahoo:  
ՀԱԽԹԱՆԱԿԸ=ՌՈՆԱԼԴԻՆՅՈ+ :Hands Up:   :Jagi:  ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՆԵՐ: :Dance:  եվ իհարկե գոոոոլլլլլլլլ :Blush:   :Shout:

----------


## Barça

Ես համաձայն չեմ քո ասածի հետ Լիլիթ ջան.
Նախ Ռոնալդինյոն ոչ թիմի կեսնա ոչ ավել կամ մեկ քառորդ, ինքը սովորական ֆուտբոլիստա մի քանի արտասովոր կարողություններով, Բարսելոնան էտի սաղ թիմնա, որ համախմբված խաղա խաղում ու նման չի ոչ մի թիմի, ու կարամ ասեմ որ Բարսելոնան չունի առաջատար էտ թիմում ամեն մեկը անում էն ինչ մարզիչնա ասել ոչ թե մտածումա ոնց անի որ թիմում առաջինը ինքը ըլնի.

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ես համաձայն չեմ քո ասածի հետ Լիլիթ ջան.
> Նախ Ռոնալդինյոն ոչ թիմի կեսնա ոչ ավել կամ մեկ քառորդ, ինքը սովորական ֆուտբոլիստա մի քանի արտասովոր կարողություններով, Բարսելոնան էտի սաղ թիմնա, որ համախմբված խաղա խաղում ու նման չի ոչ մի թիմի, ու կարամ ասեմ որ Բարսելոնան չունի առաջատար էտ թիմում ամեն մեկը անում էն ինչ մարզիչնա ասել ոչ թե մտածումա ոնց անի որ թիմում առաջինը ինքը ըլնի.


Ո՛չ, ո՛չ և նորից ո՛չ: Բազմիցս անգամ փաստերը ապացուցել են, որ առանց ՆՐԱ Բարսան այն խաղը չի ցուցադրում: Միանշանակ Բարսան մեծ ակումբ է, բայց նրա ներդրումը հսկայական է: Նրա նման անհատականություն ֆուտբոլային աշխարհը դեռ չի տեսել:

----------


## Barça

Լավ դուք մնացեք ձեր կարծիքին ես էլ իմ.
ուղակի ես չեմ հասկանու թե էտ ինչ փաստեր են ցույց տվել որ Բարսելոնան առանց Ռոնալդինյոի թույլա ու չի կարա են խաղը ցույց տա որը որ ցույցա տալիս Ռոնալդինյոի հետ.
Ես համամիտ եմ որ ինքը շատ լավ խաղացողա ու շատ մեծ ներդրում ունի էտ թիմում բայց պետք չի առանձնացնել իրան, առանց մյուսների փայլուն խաղի ինքը չեր կարա խաղար.

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Լավ դուք մնացեք ձեր կարծիքին ես էլ իմ.
> ուղակի ես չեմ հասկանու թե էտ ինչ փաստեր են ցույց տվել որ Բարսելոնան առանց Ռոնալդինյոի թույլա ու չի կարա են խաղը ցույց տա որը որ ցույցա տալիս Ռոնալդինյոի հետ.
> Ես համամիտ եմ որ ինքը շատ լավ խաղացողա ու շատ մեծ ներդրում ունի էտ թիմում բայց պետք չի առանձնացնել իրան, առանց մյուսների փայլուն խաղի ինքը չեր կարա խաղար.


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Նայենք հիմնական կազմը,բոլորն էլ անհատապես վարպետներ են,
ու քանի որ բարսելոնան խաղում է թիմային ֆուտբոլ, իսկապես թիմային, ապա բնական է ,որ  այդ խաղացողղներից ցանկացածի բացակայության դեպքում թիմի համապատասխան օղակը թուլանում է… Մենակ Ռոնալդինյոի բացակայության դեպքում չի լինում տենց բաներ, ուղղակի հայերի սովորություննա լավագույնի մեջ կատարելություն ման գալը, բարսելոնում լիքը ֆուտբոլիստ կա, որ ռոնալդինյոից լավ են խաղում :Wink:

----------


## Լիլիթ10

> Ես համաձայն չեմ քո ասածի հետ Լիլիթ ջան.
> Նախ Ռոնալդինյոն ոչ թիմի կեսնա ոչ ավել կամ մեկ քառորդ, ինքը սովորական ֆուտբոլիստա մի քանի արտասովոր կարողություններով, Բարսելոնան էտի սաղ թիմնա, որ համախմբված խաղա խաղում ու նման չի ոչ մի թիմի, ու կարամ ասեմ որ Բարսելոնան չունի առաջատար էտ թիմում ամեն մեկը անում էն ինչ մարզիչնա ասել ոչ թե մտածումա ոնց անի որ թիմում առաջինը ինքը ըլնի.


 :Sad:  լավ համամիտ եմ,բայց բայց Ռոնին լավա խախում է ես շատ եմ սիրւոմ իրա խախը :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց 
 :Smile:  բայց կարեվորը Բարսից միշտ հախթանակ տեսնենք  չե? :Blush:

----------


## Barça

> Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց 
>  բայց կարեվորը Բարսից միշտ հախթանակ տեսնենք  չե?


Բա ոնց  :Wink:  
Բարսելոնի դարաշրջանն ա սկսում.
Երիտասարդ ու խոստումնալից կազմ ունի.
մոտակա 10 տարվա ընթացքում ինձ թվումա առաջին տեղը չեն զիջելու Լա Լիգայում.

----------


## Taurus

Inter-Continental Cup 


  CF America 0 - 4 Barcelona 
..........................11'   E. Gudjohnsen   
 .........................30'   R. Marquez   
 .........................65'  Ronaldinho   
 .........................84'  Deco  
 :Hands Up:  
մենք եզրափակիչում ենք :Tongue:

----------


## Barça

Եթե չեմ սխալվում էս նույն թիմի հետ ամառը 4:4 էին խաղացել ու  վերջի 4 րոպեյում 3 հատ գոլ էին խբել.

----------


## Լիլիթ10

:Tongue:  Այո մենք ենք արջեվում:
Բայց հուսով եմ ոչ թե մոտակա 10 տարին այլ միշտ :LOL:  
մի քիչ շատ ուզեցի չէ :Blush:

----------


## kiki

իհարկե Ռոնալդինյոն մեծ դեր ունի այսօրվա Բարսայում, ու ավելին, մի ժամանակ հենց նա ու Ռայկարդը ուշքի բերեցին ակումբը, բայց ասել որ առանց նրա Բարսան կորած է, իհարկե սխալ է: չնայած մեծ բան կկոցնի իհարկե, ու անգամ երբ նա մի քիչ ցրված է խաղում(ուրիշ բառ չգտա) արդեն այդ ժամանակ զգացվում է ինչ որ թուլացում ամբողջ թիմում...

----------


## emo

> Այո մենք ենք արջեվում:
> Բայց հուսով եմ ոչ թե մոտակա 10 տարին այլ միշտ 
> մի քիչ շատ ուզեցի չէ


Մի մտածի 10 տարին բավական է, դեռ շատել է, քանի որ 7 տարուց հետո էլ ֆուտբոլ 
չի լինելու...

----------


## Barça

Էսոր տղերքը կրվել են Ինտերնասիոնալին. 1:0  :Angry2:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> իհարկե Ռոնալդինյոն մեծ դեր ունի այսօրվա Բարսայում, ու ավելին, մի ժամանակ հենց նա ու Ռայկարդը ուշքի բերեցին ակումբը, բայց ասել որ առանց նրա Բարսան կորած է, իհարկե սխալ է: չնայած մեծ բան կկոցնի իհարկե, ու անգամ երբ նա մի քիչ ցրված է խաղում(ուրիշ բառ չգտա) արդեն այդ ժամանակ զգացվում է ինչ որ թուլացում ամբողջ թիմում...


ԲԱրսելոնան ժամանակին ուշքի բերեց Էդագր Դավիդսը,բոլոր ժամանակների համար անկրկնելի ու հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստ: Միակ ֆուտբոլիստնա ,որ ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ կարում համեմատեմ :Ok:

----------


## kiki

համաձայն եմ, նա էլ իր դերն ունեցավ, ու շատ մեծ դերը, ես էլ եմ նրան շատ գնահատում, բայց այստեղ խոսքը Ռոնալդինյոի մասին էր գնում, դրա համար նրա անունը շեշտեցի: համաձայնվիր, որ նա էլ իր մեծ դերն ուներ այդ գործում...

----------


## Հենո

> Մի մտածի 10 տարին բավական է, դեռ շատել է, քանի որ 7 տարուց հետո էլ ֆուտբոլ 
> չի լինելու...


խի չի լինելու որ՞ :Shok:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> համաձայն եմ, նա էլ իր դերն ունեցավ, ու շատ մեծ դերը, ես էլ եմ նրան շատ գնահատում, բայց այստեղ խոսքը Ռոնալդինյոի մասին էր գնում, դրա համար նրա անունը շեշտեցի: համաձայնվիր, որ նա էլ իր մեծ դերն ուներ այդ գործում...


Իհարկե, միանշանակ ունեցավ…Ավելի շատ ոճի փոփոծություն մտցրեց իմ կարծիքով…

----------


## Barça

Մի մոռացեք Ֆրանկ Ռայկարդին.

----------


## kiki

բայց նրան չենք էլ մոռացել, ես նրա անունը առաջին գրառման մեջ եմ տվել :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

Ամբողջ խաղը Բարսան խաղաց, երկու հատ էլ 11 մետրանոց չնշանակվեց Բարսայի օգտին, բայց.... մի հատ գրոհի ժամանակ պաշտպանները չհասցրեցին դասավորվեն ու.... լավ չեղավ: Բայց Ռոնալդինյոն, Դեկուն ու էլի մի երկուսը անընդհատ խփում էին, իսկ էդ բրազիլացիների դարպասապահը ՎԵՐՋՆ էր...

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր Ժամը 00:55  Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում կայանալու է մի հետաքրքիր հանդիպում
Barcelona :-: Atletico Madrid
Անցած առաջնությունում ,Բառսան դառավ չեմպիօն , սակայն երկու խաղն էլ պարտվեց Ատլետիկոին 1:3 և 1:2 հաշիվներով:
Տեսնեք ինչ կլինի այսօր (վախենւոմ եմ գուշակություններ անել)
հաջողություն *Barcelona*–ին

----------


## Մանե

Համոզված եմ որ ԲԱՐՍԱՆ կհաղթի. Հաջողություն

----------


## Taurus

Barcelona 1:1 Athletico Madrid
մերոնք ոնց որ հոգնած լինեին, խաղը դուրս հեչ չեկավ :Sad:  
Ռոնալդինյոն մենակ էր խաղում, Ռայկարդն էլ ապուշ փոփոխություններ արեց :Angry2:

----------


## Barça

Մի մոռացեք որ տղեքը 3 րդ խաղն էին խաղում մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում.

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

ԼԱվ էլ խաղում էին, ուղղակի դեմը ավելի կարևոր խաղեր կան, ուժերը խնայելա պետք:
ԲԱյց փոփոխությունների մասին լրիվ համաձայն եմ, անկապ մարտավարություն էր:

----------


## Amaru

հա,կարևոր խաղեր...երևի ուժերը Լիվերի հետ հանդիպման համար են չէ՞ խնայել...կամ էլ Խետաֆեն ա հեսա...

----------


## Հենո

շաաաաաաաաատ կարևոր խաղեր կան մի 20 օրից  :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

> հա,կարևոր խաղեր...երևի ուժերը Լիվերի հետ հանդիպման համար են չէ՞ խնայել...կամ էլ Խետաֆեն ա հեսա...


Ան ջան, էդքան դաժան լինել պետք չի... :Jpit:

----------


## Amaru

> Ան ջան, էդքան դաժան լինել պետք չի...


Ես շաաատ բարի եմ  :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով բարսելոնան որ ուզեր,կհաղթեր,տղեքը հավես չունեին,Ատլետիկոն ա էլի...Բայց նկատե՞լ եք՝Մադրիդի թմերը ճնշել են)))Խետաֆեն մեզ հուսախաբ չի անի  :LOL:

----------


## kiki

Ան ջան, դե Ատլետիկոն միշտ էլ Ատլետիկո է եղել, հատկապես Բարսաի հետ...

----------


## Լիլիթ10

> խի չի լինելու որ՞


ասեմ ինչի
7 տարի հետո մենք ենք խաղալու :Hands Up:  
ես 10 համարնեմ :Tongue:   լինելու :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

ժո՛ղ,Դեկուն,Էտո՛Օն,Ռոնին ու Մեսսին բաց են թողելու Խետաֆեի հետ հանդիպումը  :Shok:  
Դեկուն ու Ռոնալդինյոն որակազրկված են,Էտո՛Օն ու Մեսսին էլ դե գիտենք...

----------


## John

> ժո՛ղ,Դեկուն,Էտո՛Օն,Ռոնին ու Մեսսին բաց են թողելու Խետաֆեի հետ հանդիպումը  
> Դեկուն ու Ռոնալդինյոն որակազրկված են,Էտո՛Օն ու Մեսսին էլ դե գիտենք...


Խետաֆեն 3-1 կհաղթի իմ կարծիքով…

----------


## kiki

չէ, հնարավոր է ոչ ոքի լինի...

----------


## Taurus

Շատ հեշտությամբ կարելի է փոխարինել նրանց:
Մեսսիի փոխարեն կա Ժուլի, Էտօ՛օ-ի՝ արդեն երկար ժամանակ աինչ խաղում ա Գուդյոնսենը, Դեկու-Ինյեստա, իսկ Ռոնիի փոխարեն դուրս կգա Էսքուեռոն, բայց մարտավարությունը կլինի ոչ թէ սովորական 4:5:1, այլ 4:4:2, բա :Tongue:

----------


## Amaru

Այսպես այսպես....Վիվա Խետաֆե  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Հնարավոր ա խաղա Սավիոլան, կամ Ռայկարդը ընդհանրապես որոշի կայֆավատ լինել, ու դուրս բերի հետևյալ կազմը՝
դարպասում Խորկորա
պաշտպաններ
Օլեգեր
Ռոդրի
Սիլվինյո
Բելլետտի
կիսապաշտպաններ
Մոտտա
Ժյուլի
Ինյեստա
Պենյա
հարձակվողներ
Էսքուեռո
Դոս Սանտոշ

ու ըսենց հիանալի կազմով, Բարսան կկզցնի Խետաֆեին :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Տենց կազմով տեղի կունենա հակառակը  :Ok:

----------


## kiki

բայց ի~նչ կազմ ա....մեռա :Jpit:

----------


## Taurus

> բայց ի~նչ կազմ ա....մեռա


այ տենում ես .խետաֆեն էլ կմեռնի 0:3

----------


## kiki

ծիծաղի՞ց...հա, էդ շատ հնարավոր ա :Jpit:

----------


## Amaru

Ըհը,բա ոնց  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Էրեկ , Սառագսան 2:1 հաղթեց Սեվիլլիային, Բառսան նորից վերադառցնելու է առաջին տեղը:

----------


## John

> Էրեկ , Սառագսան 2:1 հաղթեց Սեվիլլիային, Բառսան նորից վերադառցնելու է առաջին տեղը:


չէի ասի… Բարսելոնին էսօր լուրջ դիմակայությունա ցույց տալու Խետաֆեն…

----------


## Amaru

Հարգելի՛ բարսելոնիստներ  :Jpit: 
Ովքեր չեն նայում՝ ասեմ,որ հաշիվը դեռ 0:0 ա  :Hands Up:  
Խետաֆեն լիքը գոլային պահեր ա ունեցել  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Հարգելի՛ բարսելոնիստներ 
> Ովքեր չեն նայում՝ ասեմ,որ հաշիվը դեռ 0:0 ա  
> Խետաֆեն լիքը գոլային պահեր ա ունեցել


Խաղը ցույց են տալի՞ս…
կարելի ա նայել…
Խետաֆե առաջ դեպի Բարսելոնի դարպասը

----------


## Amaru

> Խաղը ցույց են տալի՞ս…
> կարելի ա նայել…
> Խետաֆե առաջ դեպի Բարսելոնի դարպասը


Ահա,ցույց են տալիս,բայց ես էլ հավես չունեմ նայելու...

Ժոոոող  :Shok:   Խետաֆեն գոլ խփեց  :Hands Up:   Մարկեսի պասից  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց 
Չավին հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը  :Sad:

----------


## John

> Ահա,ցույց են տալիս,բայց ես էլ հավես չունեմ նայելու...
> 
> Ժոոոող   Խետաֆեն գոլ խփեց   Մարկեսի պասից  
> 
> Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց 
> Չավին հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը


ոչինչ՝ դեռ ժամանակ կա հաղթելու…

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ահա,ցույց են տալիս,բայց ես էլ հավես չունեմ նայելու...
> 
> Ժոոոող   Խետաֆեն գոլ խփեց   Մարկեսի պասից  
> 
> Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց 
> Չավին հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը


Աբիժնիկ… :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

> Աբիժնիկ…


 :LOL:  

Վերջացավ...

----------


## Taurus

էլի ոչինիչ, Բետիսին կրում ա ու *ՖՍՕ*

----------


## electrical_storm

էս վերջերս չի հաջողվում նայել ու հաճույք ստանալ Բարսայի խաղից.... տանը չեմ լինում..
բայց շաաատ եմ սիրում Բարսելոնա: Իսկական թիմա: Կապտանռնագույն հրաշք:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Բարսելոնը տեմպը թուլացրելա, մի տեսակ նման չի իրան:
Իմիայլոց թիմի հովանավորը շուտով հրաժարվելուա պարտականություններից, պայմանագրի ժամկետը լրանումա: Մոտակա 3 ամսում երևի մարզաշապիկների վրա նոր հովանավորի էմբլեման կլինի :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Ի դեպ հովանավոր չի էլ եղել, մարզաշապիկների վրա գրած ա Unisef, ու դրանից Բարսելոնան ոչ մի կոպեկ չի ստանում, դա բարեգործական միջոցառում ա:
Բարսելոնայի Մարզաշապիկներին երբեք գովազդ չի եղել, ընդ որում այդպիսին նա միակ թիմն է:

----------


## electrical_storm

այո, ճիշտա, երբեք հովանավորի գովազդ  չի եղել Բարսայի շապիկներին: Բայց նա միակը չի այդպիսին: Ռոման էլ հիմա  դատարկ շապիկա հագնում. չէ?:

----------


## Taurus

> այո, ճիշտա, երբեք հովանավորի գովազդ  չի եղել Բարսայի շապիկներին: Բայց նա միակը չի այդպիսին: Ռոման էլ հիմա  դատարկ շապիկա հագնում. չէ?:


Ես նկատի ունեի ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում

----------


## John

> Ի դեպ հովանավոր չի էլ եղել, մարզաշապիկների վրա գրած ա Unisef, ու դրանից Բարսելոնան ոչ մի կոպեկ չի ստանում, դա բարեգործական միջոցառում ա:
> Բարսելոնայի Մարզաշապիկներին երբեք գովազդ չի եղել, ընդ որում այդպիսին նա միակ թիմն է:


Վանաձորի «Լոռին» էլ է առանց գովազդի խաղում, բայց դրանից թիմի հեղինակությունը ու խաղի որակը չեն բարձրանում  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Վանաձորի «Լոռին» էլ է առանց գովազդի խաղում, բայց դրանից թիմի հեղինակությունը ու խաղի որակը չեն բարձրանում


Ըտենց թիմ կա?
Կարող ա, բայց ֆուտբոլի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Իրականում Բարսելոնան ուզում էր անցյալ տարի նորմալ ֆիրմայի հետ պայմանագիր ստորագրել մարզաշապիկի գովազդի համար, բայց իրենց ուզած գումարից մի քանի անգամ քիչ փող էին առաջարկում, իրենք էլ որոշեցին  100 տարի պահած կուսությունը էժան էժան չվաճառեն :Hands Up:  , այլ բարեգործական նպատակներով տան յունիսեֆին :

----------


## Taurus

ժող?
Ինչ կասեք վաղը Espanjol - Barcelona
երևի 0:1

----------


## Amaru

Հմմմմ... :Think:  
Էսպանյոլը իմ երրորդ սիրած թիմն ա Իսպանիայում...Ոչ-ոքիի հույս ունեմ  :Smile:  Էն էլ որ խաղը Մոնժյուիկում ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Amaru

Ցավակցում եմ, կուլես  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

երեկ խաղը ոնց պրծավ:

----------


## Հենո

Ցավակցում եեեմ………
 :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 
Էսպանյոլ-Բարսա 3-1   
էսպանյոլից Ռաուլ Գարսիա, Տամուդո, Ռուֆետե :Hands Up:  
Բարսաից Սավիոլա

----------


## Taurus

Լացս գալիս ա: Բայց ոչ ֆուտբոլիստները, ոչ էլ Ռայկարդը մեղավոր չեն:
Մեղավօր ա Բառսայի ղեկավարությունը, ամբողջ 3 շաբաթ ժամանակ կար ու ոչ մի նոր խաղացող չհայտնվեց :Angry2:  
Էտպիսի կարճ պահեստայիններինստարանով դժվար ա խաղալ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ:
Լավ սպասենք Էտօ՛օ լավանա , տենանք ինչ ա լինում

----------


## Barça

Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչի էք տրագեդիայի վերածում?
թիմա կրվելա? իրավունք չունի? 6 ամսում 2 պարտություն շատա հա?
համել սկզբունքային մրցակիցա եղել Էսպանյոլը, իսկ տենց խաղերում շատ են սենց բաներ պատահում.
պահեստայինների նստարանը էնքանել կարճ չի, ուղղակի վնասվածք ունեցողներն են շատ, հիմա որ խաղացող եկավ, ու վնասվածք ունեցողներն էլ ապաքինվեն, թազա էկածները պտի նստարան մաշացնեն?
ավելի լավա ոնց կա թող նենցել մնա.
էսորել Սեվիլյան ամենայն հավանականությամբ Ոչ ոքի կխաղա Մալյորկայի հետ ու ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կնկնի.

----------


## Amaru

Ուղղակի հոյակապ փոփոխություններ էին  :LOL:

----------


## John

Էրեկվանից Էսպանյոլ եմ բալետ անելու Իսպանիայում… ի՜նչ լավ էին  խաղում 2-րդ խաղակեսում… կարային 6-1 կրեին, եթե Պանդիանին «հայ» չլիներ…

----------


## Taurus

մենք նորից առաջինն ենք կորցրած միավորներով: :Smile:

----------


## Barça

Ինչպես որ  էսոր ասեցի Սեվիլյան միավորներ է կորցնում Մալյորկայի հետ խաղում.
Սեվիլյա 1-2 Մալյորկա
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ափսոս,որ Ռեալը կրեց,բայց սենց էլի լավա,չնայած հիմա Վալենսիան ու Ատլետիկոն էլ են միանում պայքարին:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Բարսան պադվադիտ արեց :Think:

----------


## AMzone

> Ուղղակի հոյակապ փոփոխություններ էին


Amaru ջան քեզ խորհուրդ կտայ քո երկրպագած թիմի մասին մտածել, որը հաղթումելա 1-ին տեղ չի կարում ընգնի, իսկ Բարսան 2-տեղումա բայց հավասար միավորներ ունի Ռեալի հետ բայց մի մորացեք որ Բարսան 1 խախ ունի,  Ռեալի երկրպագուներն ել նստած սպասում են թե Բարսան եբա կրվելու վոր ուրախանան, դե ուրիշ ձև չկա ուրախանալու, որովհետև Ռեալը ուրախությունը չի կարում պարգևի …   ինչ ասեմ, սպասեք Ռեալի երկրպագուներ մի 10 տարի հետո կարողը Ռեալը թիմ դառնա, երբ սքսենք Ֆուտբոլ խախան…

----------


## Amaru

Վայ,խնդրում եմ Ձեզ...Էլի նույն բանը:Դուք կարա՞ք Բարսային նայեք:Գավաթում մի կերպ 3:2 կրել են...Ու ընդհանրապես խաղը հիմնված ա մի քանի ֆուտբոլիսների վրա...Դուք ինքներդ եք էտ տեսնում,բայց նույնիսկ Ձեց չեք խոստովանում...Իսկ մերոնց խաղի մասին դատողությունները կխնդրեի պահել Ձեզ,էն էլ որ ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան ես չկարդացի:Մտքերը ձևակերպեք՝նոր գրեք:

Հ.Գ.Փոփոխությունների մասին ոչինչ ասել չեք կարա:
Կուլե՛ս,եղե՛ք օբյեկտիվ  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Երեկ իսպանիայի գավաթի խաղրկության պատասխաբ հանդիպումներից առաջինում Barca-ն 3:2 հաշվով հաղթեց Alaves-ին և դուրս եկավ հաջորդ փուլ, հիշեցնեմ , որ առաջի հանդիպումը հաղթել էր 2:0

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> Վայ,խնդրում եմ Ձեզ...Էլի նույն բանը:Դուք կարա՞ք Բարսային նայեք:Գավաթում մի կերպ 3:2 կրել են...Ու ընդհանրապես խաղը հիմնված ա մի քանի ֆուտբոլիսների վրա...Դուք ինքներդ եք էտ տեսնում,բայց նույնիսկ Ձեց չեք խոստովանում...Իսկ մերոնց խաղի մասին դատողությունները կխնդրեի պահել Ձեզ,էն էլ որ ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան ես չկարդացի:Մտքերը ձևակերպեք՝նոր գրեք:
> 
> Հ.Գ.Փոփոխությունների մասին ոչինչ ասել չեք կարա:
> Կուլե՛ս,եղե՛ք օբյեկտիվ


Խաղում էին երկրորդ-երրորդ կազմով!
Ի դեպ երեք գոլն էլ Սավիոլան խփեց, լավացել ա արդեն :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

> Երեկ իսպանիայի գավաթի խաղրկության պատասխաբ հանդիպումներից առաջինում Barca-ն 3:2 հաշվով հաղթեց Alaves-ին և դուրս եկավ հաջորդ փուլ, հիշեցնեմ , որ առաջի հանդիպումը հաղթել էր 2:0
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 
> 
> Խաղում էին երկրորդ-երրորդ կազմով!
> Ի դեպ երեք գոլն էլ Սավիոլան խփեց, լավացել ա արդեն


Ուրախ եմ նրա համար,լավ ֆուտբլիստ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

> մի կերպ 3:2 կրել են...Ու ընդհանրապես խաղը հիմնված ա մի քանի ֆուտբոլիսների վրա...


Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակում մի կերպ 3:2 կրել,երբ հենց Ռեալը 1:0 ա կրում իրա »աստղային կազմով» :Think:   :Think:

----------


## Amaru

Քո տեղեկությունները հնացած են:Դու քանի՞ հոգու գիտես Ռեալից:Էս պահին բարսելոնային ավելի կսազեր «աստղային» բառը:Գուցե Հիգուաի՞նն ա աստղ,կամ Տորրեսը՞...Արդյունքը միշտ չի արտահայտում խաղի որակը...

----------


## Մանե

> Էս պահին բարսելոնային ավելի կսազեր «աստղային» բառը:


Եվ շատ ուրախ եմ դրա համար

----------


## kiki

> Amaru ջան քեզ խորհուրդ կտայ քո երկրպագած թիմի մասին մտածել, որը հաղթումելա 1-ին տեղ չի կարում ընգնի, իսկ Բարսան 2-տեղումա բայց հավասար միավորներ ունի Ռեալի հետ բայց մի մորացեք որ Բարսան 1 խախ ունի,  Ռեալի երկրպագուներն ել նստած սպասում են թե Բարսան եբա կրվելու վոր ուրախանան, դե ուրիշ ձև չկա ուրախանալու, որովհետև Ռեալը ուրախությունը չի կարում պարգևի …   ինչ ասեմ, սպասեք Ռեալի երկրպագուներ մի 10 տարի հետո կարողը Ռեալը թիմ դառնա, երբ սքսենք Ֆուտբոլ խախան…


հետաքրքիր է, արդեն 6 տարուց ավել է ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում, ծանոթ եմ բազմաթիվ ինչպես Ռեալի , այնպես էլ Բարսայի երկրպագուների, ու ոչ միայն Հայաստանում, այլ ողջ աշխարհում ու անգամ Իսպանիայում, և այսպիսի բան երբեք չեմ նկատել,անգամ հակառակը, դա Բարսայի երկրպագուներն ու խաղացողներին են մինչև հիմա փորձում մեզ ինչ որ բան ապացուցել , կամ ուրախանալ ոչ թե իրենց հաղթանակով, այլ Ռեալի պարտությամբ...

համենայն դեպս, ինչ էլ որ լինի, չեմ կարծում, որ Անահիտը այնպիսի բան էր գրել, ինչը արտահայտում էր իր ուրախությունը Բարսայի պարտության հետ կապված, կամ նման մի բան...բոլորովին, նա պարզապես նշաել էր կատարված փոփոխությունների մասին իր կարծիքը, այնպես որ չեմ կարծում, որ նրա այդ մի նախադասությունը արժանի էր ձեր կողմից գրված ոչ բարյացակամ այդ գրառմանը...

----------


## Taurus

> հետաքրքիր է, արդեն 6 տարուց ավել է ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում, ծանոթ եմ բազմաթիվ ինչպես Ռեալի , այնպես էլ Բարսայի երկրպագուների, ու ոչ միայն Հայաստանում, այլ ողջ աշխարհում ու անգամ Իսպանիայում, և այսպիսի բան երբեք չեմ նկատել,անգամ հակառակը, դա Բարսայի երկրպագուներն ու խաղացողներին են մինչև հիմա փորձում մեզ ինչ որ բան ապացուցել , կամ ուրախանալ ոչ թե իրենց հաղթանակով, այլ Ռեալի պարտությամբ...
> 
> համենայն դեպս, ինչ էլ որ լինի, չեմ կարծում, որ Անահիտը այնպիսի բան էր գրել, ինչը արտահայտում էր իր ուրախությունը Բարսայի պարտության հետ կապված, կամ նման մի բան...բոլորովին, նա պարզապես նշաել էր կատարված փոփոխությունների մասին իր կարծիքը, այնպես որ չեմ կարծում, որ նրա այդ մի նախադասությունը արժանի էր *ձեր* կողմից գրված ոչ բարյացակամ այդ գրառմանը...


Մի բանի հետ որ 100% համաձայն եմ,  Barcelona-ի հետ պետք է *դուք*ով խոսալ

----------


## Amaru

Մերսի Կիկի  :Wink:  Երբ մադրիդիստները միասին են,նրանք անհաղթահարելի են  :Jpit:

----------


## kiki

> Մի բանի հետ որ 100% համաձայն եմ,  Barcelona-ի հետ պետք է *դուք*ով խոսալ


դու ինձ սխալ ես հասկացել Էդո ջան, ես ոչ թե Բարսային եմ դուք-ով դիմել, այլ ^Barcelona^ նիկ ունեցող ու ինձ անծանոթ մարդուն, քանի որ ես ի տարբերություն շատ մարդկանց սովոր եմ հարգանքով խոսել անծանոթների հետ՝ անկախ ամեն ինչի...

----------


## AMzone

1-ին Kiki ջան ետ իմ գրացը վերաբերվում էր վոչ տե Անահիտին այլ Amaru -ին, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա թե Բարսա -ի ֆանատները են ուրախանում Ռեալի պարտությունով, ասեմ քեզ առաջին հերթին համարյա թե չեմել նայում Ռեալի խաղերը, ու պարտության դեպքում սուտ կլինի վոր ասեմ ուրախ չեմ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ապացուցելուն, ես ոչինչ չունեմ ոչ մեկին ապացուցելու, 2- ինչ վերաբերվումա Taurus -ի գրացին, թե (Մի բանի հետ որ 100% համաձայն եմ, Barcelona-ի հետ պետք է դուքով խոսալ) լավ չհասկացա թե ինչեիր ուզում ասաց լիների,  միհատ ICQ -ով ետ կմանրամասնես,  ICQ 222414858

----------


## kiki

նախ, հարգելիս, ասեմ, որ Amaru -ի անունը Անահիտ է,:
ինչ վերաբերվում է պարզաբանելուն, չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի պարզաբանելու հարց: ես պարզապես նշել էի, որ "Դուք" բառը վերաբերվում էր այն մարդուն, ում ես գրել էի,տվյալ դեպքում՝ ձեզ, այլ ոչ թե Բարսա ակումբին...իմ կարծիքով ամեն ինչ պարզ էր գրված...

----------


## AMzone

> նախ, հարգելիս, ասեմ, որ Amaru -ի անունը Անահիտ է,:
> ինչ վերաբերվում է պարզաբանելուն, չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի պարզաբանելու հարց: ես պարզապես նշել էի, որ "Դուք" բառը վերաբերվում էր այն մարդուն, ում ես գրել էի,տվյալ դեպքում՝ ձեզ, այլ ոչ թե Բարսա ակումբին...իմ կարծիքով ամեն ինչ պարզ էր գրված...


1-ին հերթին չգիտեյ որ Amaru նույն ինքը Անահիտնե, 
2-ես իմ գռարման մեջ ոչ մի բարյացակամ բան չեմ տեսնում, ուղակի իմ կարծիքնեմ գրել…

----------


## Լիլիթ10

> դու ինձ սխալ ես հասկացել Էդո ջան, ես ոչ թե Բարսային եմ դուք-ով դիմել, այլ ^Barcelona^ նիկ ունեցող ու ինձ անծանոթ մարդուն, քանի որ ես ի տարբերություն շատ մարդկանց սովոր եմ հարգանքով խոսել անծանոթների հետ՝ անկախ ամեն ինչի...


Բարսելոնան նիկ լինի թե մեր սիրած F.C. :Smile:   արժանի է Դուք-ի :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

Մենք նորից առաջինն ենք:
Այսօր, հենց նոր  ավարտված խաղում Բարսան Ջախջախեց Տառռագոնայի Խիմնաստիկին 3:0 հաշվով :Sad:  , գոլերի հեղինակներն են

18' [1 - 0] J.P. Saviola 
68' [2 - 0] L. Giuly  
81' [3 - 0] A. Iniesta  

Հիմա մենք հավասարվեցինք միվրներով սեվիլյաի հետ, բայց ունենք հանդիպում Բետիսի հետ, որը կկայանա առաջիկա չորեքշաբթի օրը:
Ակնկալում ենք , իհարկե հաղթանակ:

----------


## Barça

Ես խաղին հետևել եմ bwin.com ում, հաղորդավարների խոսալուց էրեվաց որ տղեքը խաղում էին շատ հանգիստ ու ինչքան ուզելեն էնքանել խբել են. Շնորհավորր բոլոր երկրպագուներին, իսկ ինչ մնումա Բետիսի հետ խաղին ասեմ որ էտտեղ դժվար պրոբլեմներ առաջանա, ոնց ըլնի էլի մի 3 հատ կխբեն.

----------


## Մանե

Հաաաաղղղղղղղթեեեեեեցցցցցցցցց.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BARCELONA 3-1 CELTA

----------


## AMzone

Ինչպես միշտ Բարսան ցույց տվոց բոլորին, որ Իսպանիայում 1-ինը ինքնէ, հալալա Բարսաին………………………

----------


## Անժելիկա

> Ինչպես միշտ Բարսան ցույց տվոց բոլորին, որ Իսպանիայում 1-ինը ինքնէ, հալալա Բարսաին………………………


ԴԵ ԻՀԱՐԿԵ :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  
բայց էկեք համաձայնվենք,որ 11 մետրանոցը,անարդար էլ,չնայած իմ կարծիքով Սելտաինն էլ էր անարդար,

----------


## AMzone

Անժելիկա-ջան ֆուտբոլում ամեն ինչը արդար չի, ետ մրցավարնել սխալվելու իրավունք ունի, այս անգամ ի վնաս Սելտայի նշանակեցին, միյուս անգամ ել ի վնաս Բարսելոնի կնշանակեն, այնպես որ այդ մի սխալը մեծ դեր չուներ խաղի ընթացքի համար…

----------


## Մանե

Կարող ա մեկնումեկդ իմանաք էսօր Բարսան որ ժամին ա խաղում :Think: 




> Ժամը 1-ին


Մերսի :Rolleyes:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բարսան կրվավ! Համարյա թռած ա!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Բարսան կրվավ! Համարյա թռած ա!!!


 :LOL:  , Ինչ միամիտն ես :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Խի եմ միամիտ: Տղեքը 1-0 կրվել են ՆոուԿամպում: Էլ շանս ունե՞ն: Չունեն:
*GAME OVER*

----------


## Taurus

> Խի եմ միամիտ: Տղեքը 1-0 կրվել են ՆոուԿամպում: Էլ շանս ունե՞ն: Չունեն:
> *GAME OVER*


Քանի որ անիմաստ եմ գտնում քեզ ապացուցել, Բարսայի շասերի բավականին մեծ լինելը, կառաջարկեմ մի քիչ սպասենք, կտեսնենք:
Հետո էլ մի հտ գավաթ չի ընդամենը:
Հո անպայման չի , համ գավաթ համ էլ չեմպիոն :Tongue:

----------


## Անժելիկա

> Անժելիկա-ջան ֆուտբոլում ամեն ինչը արդար չի, ետ մրցավարնել սխալվելու իրավունք ունի, այս անգամ ի վնաս Սելտայի նշանակեցին, միյուս անգամ ել ի վնաս Բարսելոնի կնշանակեն, այնպես որ այդ մի սխալը մեծ դեր չուներ խաղի ընթացքի համար…


 :Ok:  համամիտ եմ:
Բարսաի դարպասին էլ անարդար 11 մետրանոց նշանակեցին,ես էդ պահին տանը,որ ասում էի.բոլորը վրես գոռգռում էին,հետ պրոֆֆուտբոլով տեսան համոզվեցին: :Smile:

----------


## kiki

> Բարսելոնան նիկ լինի թե մեր սիրած F.C. արժանի է Դուք-ի


թույլ տուր հետդ չհամաձայնվեմ... :Wink:  հուսով եմ չես նեղանում, որ իմ կարծիքը այս հարցում չի համընկնում քո կարծիքի հետ ...

----------


## Taurus

> թույլ տուր հետդ չհամաձայնվեմ... հուսով եմ չես նեղանում, որ իմ կարծիքը այս հարցում չի համընկնում քո կարծիքի հետ ...


թույլ եմ տալիս, չեմ նեղանում, առխային մի համաձայնվի

----------


## Amaru

Դու մտածում ես,որ բարսելոնան Լա Ռոմարեդայում ինչ-որ շանս ունի՞...

----------


## Taurus

> Դու մտածում ես,որ բարսելոնան Լա Ռոմարեդայում ինչ-որ շանս ունի՞...


դե համենայն դեպս Ռեալի շանսերից բարձր են :LOL:

----------


## Barça

Անհաջող թիմ դուրս էկավ Սարագոսան, հիմա էլ Ռոնալդինյոն վնասվածք ստացավ.

----------


## Մանե

> Անհաջող թիմ դուրս էկավ Սարագոսան, հիմա էլ Ռոնալդինյոն վնասվածք ստացավ.


Այսինքն վաղվա խաղին չի խաղալու՞ :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Barça

ամենայն հավանականությամբ, չէ, հիմա բժիշկները հետազոտում են վնասվածքը, եթե լուրջ չլինի կխաղա, բայց երեվումա լուրջա.

----------


## Աբելյան

Սավիոլան խաղացող չի:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շնորհավորում եմ Ստոիչկովի ծնունդը:
ժողովուրդ, էսօր ինքը դառավ 41 տարեկան:
Ես իրա ցավը տանեմ:

----------


## Taurus

> Սավիոլան խաղացող չի:


Դրա համար էլ իրա խփած միած միակ գոլը դառավ հաղթական Արգենտինայի համար, Ֆրանսիայի դեմ խաղում :Tongue:

----------


## Մանե

> Դրա համար էլ իրա խփած միած միակ գոլը դառավ հաղթական Արգենտինայի համար, Ֆրանսիայի դեմ խաղում


Համաձայն եմ. :Smile:  Բայց հետաքրքիր ա ինչու ա Հայկը այդպիսի եզրակացության եկել :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> Համաձայն եմ. Բայց հետաքրքիր ա ինչու ա Հայկը այդպիսի եզրակացության եկել


Որովհետև Օսասունայի հետ խաղում 2 մերից օդ խփեց :Angry2:

----------


## Մանե

> Որովհետև Օսասունայի հետ խաղում 2 մերից օդ խփեց


Բայց էդ դեռ չի նշանակում,որ խաղացող չի :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

ու ոչ միայն: Սելթայի հետ խաղում 2 հատ 100%-անոց շանս ուներ, չխփեց (դե էն իրա գլխով խփած գոլը Արմեն Շահգելդյանն էլ կխփեր)

----------


## Մանե

BARCELONA 2-0 Racing
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

1.Barcelona -:-:-:-:-: 46
2.Sevilla :-:-:-:-:-:-:- 43
3.Real Madrid -:-:-:- 41
4.Valencia	-:-:-:-:-:-: 39
5.Athletico Madrid - 39
6.Zaragosa -:-:-:-:-:- 35
7.Getafe -:-:-:-:-:-:-:- 35
Առաջին 5 տեղերում գտնվող թիմերը բավականին առաջ են ընկել, Zaragosa-ն ու  Getafe-ն, Barcelona-ից բավականին հետ են, իմ կարծիքով նրանք չեմպիօնության մասին կարող են մոռանալ (եթե հիշում էին իհարկե), մնացածը դեռ կարող են հույսեր ունենալ:
Իմ կարծիքով վերջնական վեցնյակը կդասավորվեն հետևյալ կերպ
1.Barcelona 
2. Real Madrid 
3.Valencia
4.Sevilla	
5.Athletico Madrid 
6.Zaragosa

----------


## PygmaliOn

Իմ կարծիքով Սեվիլիան 4-րդ տեղը չի ընկնի: :Think:

----------


## Մանե

Կարևորը՝



> 1.Barcelona


 :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> Իմ կարծիքով Սեվիլիան 4-րդ տեղը չի ընկնի:


Ինձ էլ ա տենց թվում :Smile:  .Ամենաքիչը կընկնի 3-րդ,եթե ոչ 2-րդ :Tongue:

----------


## Barça

Սեվիլյան 2րդը կլինի ամենայն հավանականությամբ, իսկ 4րդ տեղը բաժին կհասնի Ռեալին.

----------


## Barça

Այսօր իր եզրահանգմանը հասավ Սամյուել Էտո'Օ-ի և Կատալոնական ակումբի շուրջ առաջացած սկանդալը.
մանրամասներին կարող էք տեղեկանալ proffootball.com կայքից

----------


## Աբելյան

էսա վաղը տենանք Վալենսիան ինչ ա անելու  :Cool:  : Իմ կարծիքով 1-0 ա խաղը պրծնելու:

----------


## Amaru

Բոլորս միասիիին  :Clapping:  Վալդեեես  :Clapping:

----------


## Մանե

Valencia 2-1 Barcelona :Sad:

----------


## edo8787

Ժողովուրդ ջան պաշտպանեք Հայաստանի կամ նրա ակումբների պատիվը www.voon.ru սայթում...

----------


## Աբելյան

Հալալ ա տղեքին. մի խաղակես դիմացան  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Այսօրվա խաղի նախնական կազմը՝

1. Victor Valdes 
 2. Juliano Belletti 
 4. Rafael Marquez 
 5. Carles Puyol 
 11. Gianluca Zambrotta 
 15. Edmilson 
 6. Xavi Hernandez 
 20. Deco 
 7. Eidur Gudjohnsen 
 10. Ronaldinho 
 19. Lionel Messi 

Ուրա Սավիօլան :Angry2:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ժողովուրդ Էտօ՛օից խաբար ունե՞ք։ Չբարիշեցի՞ն դեռ։ Էտքան սպասեցի որ լավանա, հիմա էլ էշի կոտոշություննա բռնել։ Աջչիցս ընկավ մի քիչ։

 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  Մեսսին խաղումաաաա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜

----------


## Մանե

ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ ԱՌԱՋ  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  
Ինչ լավ ա,որ Մեսին խաղում ա, :Kiss:  որ Էտոն էլ խաղար,Բարսայի առաջ խաղ չէր լինի :Smile:

----------


## Amarasos

Barcelona 1:2 Liverpool  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  .... :Tongue:  ......... :Cool:

----------


## Arisol

Լավ, գոնե մի անգամ ձև անեմ, որ ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում  :LOL:  : Հը՞ն, պարտվե՞ց ձեր Բարսելոնան  :LOL:  :

----------


## Davo'o

Եվրոպայի լավագույն թրմը պարտվում է հերթով իր բոլոր ուժեղ մրցակիցներին: ՍԵՎԻԼԻԱ ՌԵԱԼ ՉԵԼՍԻ ՎԱԼԵՆՍԻԱ ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ...  :Tongue:  , Լավ էր գոնե Վալդեսը , երբ գնդակը հանեց դարպասից ուղիղ Կայտին ուղարկեց գնդակը, հակառակ դեպքում էտ մրցավարը չէր հաշվի գոլը  կամ էլ հաշվելուց հետո մի տարի կվիճեին գնդակը անցել էր,  թե չէր անցել դարպասային գիծը:

----------


## Taurus

Սեվիլիային երբ ա կրվել?, էն սուպերգավաթը?, վերջի անգամ 3:1 կրել ա!

P.S. Ոնց ա է զգացվում, որ Ռեալը կրել ա:
Բառցաի երկրպագուներ, ուր եք, այ մարդ չդնեք, հեսա կիրակի օրը բարսան կասի իրա խոսքը, հետօ էլ Մի հատ Լիվեռպուլ չի, խի չենք կրել չգիտենք,2:0 հերիք ա., բայց 3:0 ենք տանելու

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա էտ Մարկեսը ինչ մանկանան սխալ թույլ տվեց բայց :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

Դաժան ա չէ՞  :Smile: 
ապրի Վալդեսը. ինքը չլներ` մեր ստավկեն չէր բռնի (գուշակել էինք` առաջի կեսը ոչ-ոքի ա պրծնելու): Իմ կարծիքով` Անգլիայում խաղը նիչյա ա պրծնելու:
Բայց շատ լավ խաղ էր  :Good:

----------


## Աբելյան

տեսա՞ք ասում էի Սավիոլան խաղացող չի: 2 հատ 100%-անոց մոմենտ ուներ, չխփեց: Գուդյոնսենը խաղար, մի հատ գոլ գոնե կխփեր:

----------


## Barça

Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչ կա ուրախանալու որ Բարսան կրվելա?
հասկանում եմ որ ասենք ուրիշ թիմի էք երկրպագում, բայց չգիտես խի վերջին ժամանակներս մյուս թիմերի երկրպագուների ուրախանալու հիմնական առիթը հանդիսանումա Բարսաի վատ ելույթները, փոխանակ ձեր սիրած թիմի հաղթանակի վրա ուրախանաք, որը էնքանել հաճախ տեղի չի ունենում, ուրախանում էք Բարսաի անհաջողությունների վրա.
Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ տխրելու ավելի շատ առիթ կա տուժումա գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը, որը հիմա մենակ ԲԱրսանա խաղում, իսկ շատերը ուրախանում են հակառակ բանի վրա.

----------


## Մանե

Հարգելի Ռեալի երկրպագուներ,էսքան ժամանակ մի օր չեղավ,որ Ռեալը կրվի ու դուք համապատասխան բաժնում էդ ԻՐԱԴԱՐՁՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ գրառեք/իհարկե բոլորի մասին չեմ խոսում/ :Tongue:  Եթե գրառում եք հաղթանակները,ապա ընդունեք նաև պարտությունները :Smile:  
Եվ թեկուզ մեզ համար ցավալի է,որ Բարսան պարտվում ա,բայց չենք ամաչում խոսալ և քննարկել նրանց սխալները. Եվ ինչքան էլ վատ խաղա Բարսան,դուք ինքներդ եք ասում,որ *ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՆ ԵՎՐՈՊԱՅԻ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԹԻՄՆ Ա* :Hands Up:  
Ավելի լավ ա ուրախացեք Ռեալի հաղթանակներով/որոնք համոզված եմ երկար չեն տևի/, քան Բարսելոնայի պարտությամբ :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

> Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչ կա ուրախանալու որ Բարսան կրվելա?
> հասկանում եմ որ ասենք ուրիշ թիմի էք երկրպագում, բայց չգիտես խի վերջին ժամանակներս մյուս թիմերի երկրպագուների ուրախանալու հիմնական առիթը հանդիսանումա Բարսաի վատ ելույթները, փոխանակ ձեր սիրած թիմի հաղթանակի վրա ուրախանաք, որը էնքանել հաճախ տեղի չի ունենում, ուրախանում էք Բարսաի անհաջողությունների վրա.
> Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ տխրելու ավելի շատ առիթ կա տուժումա գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը, որը հիմա մենակ ԲԱրսանա խաղում, իսկ շատերը ուրախանում են հակառակ բանի վրա.


չէ, սա հենց Բարսայի երկրպագուներին է վերաբերվում, սովորաբար նրանք են(օրինակ՝ այս ֆոռումում Մանեն) այստեղ այնտեղ ուրախացած գոռում, երբ Ռեալը պարտվում է... :Wink:  

ինչևէ, խաղը իրոք հետաքրքիր էր, գնալով համոզվում եմ որ Ռոնալդինյոյի հետ ինչ որ մի բան կատարվում է...Սավիոլան իրոք անզգույշ էր, մի գոլ որ պարտավոր էր խփել...

----------


## kiki

> Հարգելի Ռեալի երկրպագուներ,էսքան ժամանակ մի օր չեղավ,որ Ռեալը կրվի ու դուք համապատասխան բաժնում էդ ԻՐԱԴԱՐՁՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ գրառեք/իհարկե բոլորի մասին չեմ խոսում/ Եթե գրառում եք հաղթանակները,ապա ընդունեք նաև պարտությունները 
> Եվ թեկուզ մեզ համար ցավալի է,որ Բարսան պարտվում ա,բայց չենք ամաչում խոսալ և քննարկել նրանց սխալները. 
> Ավելի լավ ա ուրախացեք Ռեալի հաղթանակներով/որոնք համոզված եմ երկար չեն տևի/, քան Բարսելոնայի պարտությամբ


Մանե ջան, մենք (ես հենց առաջիններից եմ) ՝ երկրպագուներս, ամենշատն ենք խոսում պրոբլեմներից ու քննադատում , քանի որ մերն է, մեր սխալները մեզանից բացի ոչ մեկը ավելի լավ չի տեսնի ու եթե մենք դրանց մասին չխոսենք , էլ ո՞վ պիտի խոսի...այնպես որ, եթե ուզում ես տեսնել դա, պետք է մտնես համապատասխան ֆոռումները, որտեղ հավաքված են Ռեալի երկրպագուները...պարզապես այստեղ մադրիդցիները շատ քիչ են գրում...

հ.գ. հիշեցնում եմ. թեման Բարսային է վերաբերվում, այնպես որ վերջ տվեք անհեթեթ ու մանկապարտեզային խոսակցություններին ...

----------


## PygmaliOn

> Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ տխրելու ավելի շատ առիթ կա տուժումա գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը, որը հիմա մենակ ԲԱրսանա խաղում


Խաղալ գեղեցիկ չի նշանակում արդյունավետ:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչ կա ուրախանալու որ Բարսան կրվելա?


Եթե իսկապես չես հասկանում, թե ինչ կա քո չսիրած ակումբի անհաջողություններով ուրախանալու մեջ, ապա դու բացառիկ Բարսաման ես, քանի-որ հենց Բարսայի երկրպագուների մեծամասնության սիրելի զբաղմունքն է Ռեալի անհաջողություններով ուրախանալը: Ես էլ երկար ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ գեղեցիկ չէ ուրիշների անհաջողություններով ուրախանալը, *սակայն երբ քեզնիզ զզվում են ու հայհոյում են քեզ, ոչ մի խելամիտ մարդ չի կարող նույն ձևով չպատասխանել*:

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի Ռեալի երկրպագուներ,էսքան ժամանակ մի օր չեղավ,որ Ռեալը կրվի ու դուք համապատասխան բաժնում էդ ԻՐԱԴԱՐՁՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ գրառեք/իհարկե բոլորի մասին չեմ խոսում/ Եթե գրառում եք հաղթանակները,ապա ընդունեք նաև պարտությունները 
> Եվ թեկուզ մեզ համար ցավալի է,որ Բարսան պարտվում ա,բայց չենք ամաչում խոսալ և քննարկել նրանց սխալները. Եվ ինչքան էլ վատ խաղա Բարսան,դուք ինքներդ եք ասում,որ *ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՆ ԵՎՐՈՊԱՅԻ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԹԻՄՆ Ա* 
> Ավելի լավ ա ուրախացեք Ռեալի հաղթանակներով/որոնք համոզված եմ երկար չեն տևի/, քան Բարսելոնայի պարտությամբ


Ես ուզում էի ընգծել այդ նախադասության ողջ աբսուրդայնությունը, միայն բարսան կարող էր այդպես անել

----------


## Davo'o

Դե Ֆակտո մինչև Մայիս այդպես է:

----------


## Array

Բարսելոնցիներ ջան ,հեչ մի մտածեք հլը ոչ մի բան չի եղել,Լիվերփուլում Ետոոն էլ երևի կխաղա,ընենց որ,ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է

----------


## Taurus

Այսօրվա կազմը նախնական տվյալներով
1 Victor Valdes,
 23 Oleguer,
 15 Edmilson,
 5 Puyol,
 4 Marquez,
 11 Zambrotta,
 6 Xavi,
 3 Motta,
 24 Iniesta,
 7 Gudjohnsen,
 10 Ronaldinho
Իմ կարծիքով ժամանակն է Ռայկարդին տակտիկական փոփոխություններ անել, այսինքն 4 3 2 1, ի փոխարեն խաղալ ասենք 4 3 1(Ronaldinho) 2 տարբերակով, Ronaldinho-ին տեղափոխել մի քիչ կենտրոն, իսկ հարձակման գծում անընդհատ հերթապահեն երկու հարձակվող, համենայն դեպս Լիվերպուլի հետ հանդիպման ժամանկ այսպես է պետք սկսել :Think:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Իմ կարծիքով բարսելոնոն Զամբրոտայի տեղը չի :Think:  
Առանց իրա լավ կլինի, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ խաղի տակտիկան փոխելու տեղ Եդգար Դավիդսին հետ բերեին :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պետք է ռադ անել Գուդյոնսենին ու Սավիոլային ու մտցնել Մեսսիին ու Ժյուլիին: մեկ էլ Էտօ՛օին եթե խելոք մնա:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Պետք է ռադ անել Գուդյոնսենին ու Սավիոլային ու մտցնել Մեսսիին ու Ժյուլիին: մեկ էլ Էտօ՛օին եթե խելոք մնա:


Սավիոլային ինչու՞
Սավիոլան վիրտուոզա, ու հարմարա բարսաի համար :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Սավիոլային ինչու՞
> Սավիոլան վիրտուոզա, ու հարմարա բարսաի համար


Ինքը վիրտուոզ էր, հիմա արդեն չէ:
Այ Աբրի Էդոն, բարիշել են … Փոխարինեց խելոք գնաց նստեց:
Հա 3-0 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  
Գոլեր չգիտեմ ով ինքնագոլ, Խավի, Էտօ՛ո: 

Որ Բարսան սենց որակի ֆուտբոլ ցույց տա Էնֆիլդում, ջարդները կտանք:  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Այ Աբրի Էդոն, բարիշել են … Փոխարինեց խելոք գնաց նստեց:
> Հա 3-0  
> Գոլեր չգիտեմ ով ինքնագոլ, Խավի, Էտօ՛ո:


 :Hands Up:  
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ապրի Բարսան  :Smile:

----------


## Barça

> Իմ կարծիքով բարսելոնոն Զամբրոտայի տեղը չի 
> Առանց իրա լավ կլինի, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ խաղի տակտիկան փոխելու տեղ Եդգար Դավիդսին հետ բերեին


Իսկական իրա տեղնա.

----------


## Աբելյան

Սարագոսա-Բարսելոնա 1-2
Բարսան անցավ 1/2 եզրափակիչ

----------


## Taurus

*  Zaragoza 1 - 2 Barcelona** 

* Osasuna 1 - 0 Getafe** 

* Valladolid 1 - 1 Deportivo La Coruna** 

 Susp. *Real Betis 0 - 1 Sevilla**  
այս խաղը ընդհատվել է խաղի 57-րդ րոպեին, երբ Կանուտեն բացել է հաշիվը, և Բետիսի երկրպագուները տարբեր առարկաներ են նետել դաշտ, դրանցից մեկը դիպչել էՍեվիլլյաի մարզիչի գլխին, մարզիչնե էլ իրան կորցրել ա, գիտակցության հետ միասին:

----------


## Մանե

> *  Zaragoza 1 - 2 Barcelona**


*Ապրի ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՆ* :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  
Շարունակի նույն տեմպերով :Yahoo:   :Scenic:  
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ :Drinks:   :Telephone:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ռոնալդինյոի խաղը  ցնցեց :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
Ափսոս գոլերի չէին վերածվում փորձերը, բայց դե գեղեցկություն ապահովեց :Hands Up:   :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

Sevilla-Barcelona 2-1 
Red cards 1-2

----------


## Taurus

Այսօրվա խաղի, Բարսելոնայի նախնական կազմը՝

1. Victor Valdes 
 4. Rafael Marquez 
 5. Carles Puyol 
 21. Lilian Thuram 
 23. Oleguer Presas 
 6. Xavi Hernandez 
 20. Deco 
 24. Andres Iniesta 
 9. Samuel Eto'o 
 10. Ronaldinho 
 19. Lionel Messi 

ինչ որ  մի բան այն չի պաշտպանությունում, երևի էլի ռայկարդը մի բան մտածել ա :Think:  
Ըստ կազմի, Վաղուցվանից կենտրոնական պաշտպանի դիրքում խաղացող Thuram-ը խաղալու է աջ եզրում , ինչպես ջահել տարիներին էր:
Իսկ կիսապաշտպանություինը սուպեր հարձակվողական  ա :Smile:  , տեսնենք տղեքը 3 հատ կխփեն ? :Cool:

----------


## Egern.net

հա, մտածել ա, բա չէ....
Ժողովուրդ ջան, Բենիտեսը հաստատ անգործ չի նստել էս երկու շաբաթը: Բարսան ևս մեկ ժամ կարող է վայելել ՉԼ-ի մթնոլորտը և գնալ քնելու...

----------


## Taurus

Gimnastic 1 - 0 Sevilla 
դզեց, վերջի տեղը հաղթում ա առաջի տեղին, էս ինչ առաջնություն ա այ մարդ:
բայց դե մենք առաջինն ենք …էլի :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

March 17  

Valencia 0 - 2 Racing Santander  :Hands Up:  
Mallorca 2 - 0 Real Betis  :Smile:  
Athletic Bilbao 0 - 3 Osasuna  :Think:  
Recreativo Huelva 0 - 4 Barcelona  :Hands Up:  
4' . [0 - 1]  S. Eto'o   
40' [0 - 2]  G. Zambrotta   
42' [0 - 3]  S. Eto'o   
87' [0 - 4]  L. Messi  

Ապրեն տղերքը

----------


## Մանե

> March 17  
>  Recreativo Huelva 0 - 4 Barcelona  
> 4' . [0 - 1]  S. Eto'o   
> 40' [0 - 2]  G. Zambrotta   
> 42' [0 - 3]  S. Eto'o   
> 87' [0 - 4]  L. Messi  
> Ապրեն տղերքը


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  Հալալ ա Բարսելոնային :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում Real-ի հաղթելու գործակիցը 15 է
> Եթե կան մարդիկ ովքեր համոզված են դրանում , կարող են փորձել խաղադրույք կատարելով գումար վաստակել!





> Բարսայինը կասե՞ս


1.35

----------


## Ֆորսա Բարսա

երեկ չէ առաջի օրը պարտվեցինք 1-0 :Angry2:  , լավ ա գոնե Սեվիլիան Բարսաի խաթր համար 0-0 ա խաղացել :Smile:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Այսօրվա հայ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները 2 տիպի են բաժանվում Ռոնալդինյոից առաջվա ովքեր մինչև հիմա ել հավատարիմ են իրենց թիմին  եվ Ռոնալդինյոից  հետո, երբ Բարսան սկսեց իր ֆուտբոլը խաղալ:Եվ հետաքրքիրը այն ե որ մինչ այդ վերջիններս  եղել են Ռեալի ֆանատներ…Իսկ հիմա նրանք իրենց դասւմ են լավագույն երկրպագուների շարքում… Տենաս բարսելոնը թուլանա ում են սկսելու բալետ անել:

----------


## Amaru

Էտ դե մենակ բարսային չի վրաբերվում... Բոլոր չեմպիոնների նոր երկրպագուներն էլ տենց են))) Ընթացքում կերևա՝ հավատարիմ են մնալու, թե՝ ոչ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բոլոր չեմպիոններին չէի ասի,ես ետ մաշտաբներով ետ երևույթը նկատել եմ մենակ Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի դեպքերում,որ հիշումեմ մի 4-5 տարի առաջ ում հարցնում էիր ում ես բալետ անում 90% ասում էին Ռեալ,հիմա էլ 75% ասումա Բարսա,
բայց դե ենվախտվա Ռեալը հմիկվա Բարսայից ավելի ուժեղ էր :Cool:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Մի ժամանակ Չելսին մոդա ընկավ բայց երկար չտևեց չգիտեմ ինչի
ինձ թվւմա բարսայի իսկական ֆանատները Կլուվեռտի Գվառդիոլայի Ռիվալդոյի Կոկուի Օվեռմառսի ժամանակվա  ֆանատներն են:

----------


## Amaru

Դե երբեք ասել չես կարա  :Smile:  Հիմա ոմամնք սկսում են հենց «պերսոնալ ֆանատությունից», բայց հետո... Հետո իրանց կուռքը գնում ա, իսկ իրանք մնում են իրենց թիմի հետ:
Բայց իմ ճանաչած բարսայի իսկական ֆաները հենց իրանց ժամանակվանից են երկրպագելը սկսել: Գվարդիոլա, Ռիվալդո... Ֆուտբոլիստներ, ում հանդեպ ունեմ միաժամանակ մեծ հարգանք ու ատելություն. կուլեներ.......

----------


## Սերխիո

թեև ունեմ անսահման ատելություն կատալոնացիների նկատմամբ, բայց Բարսելոնը,
Մ.Յ. , Ռեալը և Յովենթուսը միշտ և մեծ թվով երկրպագուներ  են ունենցել Հայաստանում մի քիչ էլ միլանը ես 2 տարին մոդա ընկավ

----------


## Ֆորսա Բարսա

ժող ջան հենց դրանով ա  իսկական երկրպագուն տարբերվում ուղղակի ֆուտբոլասերից, Օրինակ ես ենքան եմ տարվել Բարսաի խաղով վոր չեմ կարում ուրիշ թիմի խաղ նայեմ, հիշում եմ երբ վոր մի քանի տարի առաջ ասում էի Բարսա եմ բալետ անում ասում էին Էտ տուֆտա թիմին իսկ հիմա,,,, Ամեն ինչ փոփոխական ա ֆուտբոլում, օրինակ ձեզնից մեկը 2 տարի աղաջ կմտածեր որ Չելսին կարող ա դառնա անգլիայի չեմպիոն

----------


## Cesare

Բարսելոնան անկապ թիմա՝ հեչ չեմ սիրում

----------


## Ֆորսա Բարսա

:Angry2:  Խի անկապ թիմը 2 (շուտով նաեւ 3) անգամ անընդմեջ դառնում ա Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն + Կրում ա չեմպիոնների լիգան ?  :Think: 

Իսկ որ թիմին ես սիրում?

----------


## Amaru

Դե երկու տարի առաջ կասեին, խի չէ))
էտ ոնց ա, որ չես կարողանում նայել ուրիշ թիմերի խաղերը...էտքան էլ պարզ չի... Հա, սիրում ես քո թիմը, բայց պիտի կարողանաս համեմատել ուրիշների հետ, չէ: Կարծում եմ՝ մի քիչ չափազանցացրել ես, որ ասում ես՝ մենակ բարսելոնայի խաղերն ես նայում: 
Եթե դու իսկական ֆան ես, ինչ ասեմ... ապլես  :Smile:  

Նենց ա վրես ազդում, որ առանց խաղը նայելու կամ թեկուզ նայելով, բայց ընդհանուր էտ ֆուտբոլից բան չհասկանալով անընդհատ կրկնում են «ֆորզա, վիվա բարսա»... Սիրելի՛ նորաթուխ երկրպագուներ, «խորացեք» ընդհանուր ֆուտբոլի մեջ, նոր փորձեք հասկանալ, թե որ թիմն ա ձեզ իսկապես դուր գալիս... «Մոդա՞» ա դառել բարսայի ֆան լինելը, հա՞...

----------


## Աբելյան

Առաջ էլ մարդիկ Ռեալ չեի՞ն բալետ անում, բայց որ ասեիր Ռեալից մի հատ ֆուտբոլիստի անուն ասա, չէր կարա ասեր (օրինակ ես, որ նոր էի ֆուտբոլ նայում):
Էսա Բարսան էլ էգուց մյուս օրը մոդայից կընկնի

----------


## Array

> Առաջ էլ մարդիկ Ռեալ չեի՞ն բալետ անում, բայց որ ասեիր Ռեալից մի հատ ֆուտբոլիստի անուն ասա, չէր կարա ասեր (օրինակ ես, որ նոր էի ֆուտբոլ նայում):
> Էսա Բարսան էլ էգուց մյուս օրը մոդայից կընկնի


Կամ մի թիմ կար` Բռազիլյա :LOL:  ու մի ֆուտբոլիստ`Ռոնալդո

----------


## Cesare

Դե լսի քեզ ասեմ աը ՖՕՐԱ ԲԱՐՍԱ  :Cool:  
Նախ հաստատ չես կարա ասես 2 տե 3.
2–րդը ես քեզ ասեմ որ իսպանիայւմ ոչ թե ֆուտբոլ են խաղւմ այ գնդակ են գլորում.
ՈԻ եթե ԲԱՐՍԱՆ 3 անգամ չէ 73 անգամ ել դառնա երկրի չեմպիոն ինքը թիմ չի դառնա.
Մեկա  ԲԱՐՍԱՆ չեմպիոնների լիգայում 1/8 ից առաջ ցի գնալու. :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
ԵՍ ԵԼ* CHELSEA* երկրպագւ եմ.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե լսի քեզ ասեմ աը ՖՕՐԱ ԲԱՐՍԱ  
> Նախ հաստատ չես կարա ասես 2 տե 3.
> 2–րդը ես քեզ ասեմ որ իսպանիայւմ ոչ թե ֆուտբոլ են խաղւմ այ գնդակ են գլորում.
> ՈԻ եթե ԲԱՐՍԱՆ 3 անգամ չէ 73 անգամ ել դառնա երկրի չեմպիոն ինքը թիմ չի դառնա.
> Մեկա  ԲԱՐՍԱՆ չեմպիոնների լիգայում 1/8 ից առաջ ցի գնալու.
> 
> Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
> ԵՍ ԵԼ* CHELSEA* երկրպագւ եմ.


Չելսիի երկրպագու չեմ, բայց եղել մնում եմ ու կմնամ իմ կարծիքին, որ բարսելոնան թիմ չի, ուղղակի ով քնից հելնում ա, ասում ա <<ես բարսայի երկրպագու եմ...>>:  Բայց Իսպանիայում լավ էլ ֆուտբոլ են խաղում, իսկ ամենալավը` ՌԵԱԼԸ :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մեկա  ԲԱՐՍԱՆ չեմպիոնների լիգայում 1/8 ից առաջ ցի գնալու.


խի էն Բարսան չէ՞ր, որ անցած մրցաշրջանում Չելսիին 1/8-ում պայքարից հանեց  :Cool:

----------


## Array

էս թեման Բարսային վիրավորելու համար չի:Չելսիի երկրպագուների համար առանձին թեմա կա, կարող եք ընդեղ ձեր թիմի հարցերը քննարկել:Համ էլ ինչ չափանիշներով եք է որոշում Բարսան թիմ ա,թե թիմ չի

----------


## Մանե

> Չելսիի երկրպագու չեմ, բայց եղել մնում եմ ու կմնամ իմ կարծիքին, որ բարսելոնան թիմ չի, ուղղակի ով քնից հելնում ա, ասում ա <<ես բարսայի երկրպագու եմ...>>:  *Բայց Իսպանիայում լավ էլ ֆուտբոլ են խաղում, իսկ ամենալավը` ՌԵԱԼԸ*


Ոչ մեկս չենք երազու քեզ համոզել,որ Բարսան լավն ա :Tongue:  
Մենա ունենք մեր կարծիքը,դու`քոնը :Wink:  
Այնպես որ քո «սիրելի» ռեալի մասին խոսա համապատասխան թեմայում,ok?/մենակ խնդրում եմ խոսքերս որպես վիրավորանք չընդունել :Smile:  /

----------


## Ֆորսա Բարսա

2 Marco դաժէ Փյունիկը թիմ ա համարվում, Իսկ եթե նայենք պատմությանը Չելսիի 3 անգամ անգլիայի չեմպիոն դառնալը չես համեմատի Բարսաի հաղթանակների հետ, Առավել ևս Ռեալի հետ Չելսին համեմատվելու տեղ չունի, Բացի դրանից Բարսան ու Ռեալը (որի նկատմամբ էնքան ել մեծ սեր չեմ զգում) իրանց հիմիկվա կարգավիճակին հասել են սեփական քրտինքով այլ ոչ թե Ռոման Աբրամովիչի փողերի հաշվին, Ու մի հարց ել ունեմ քո քունը չի տանում Չելսիի խաղերը նայելուց? Բարսան ցույց ա տալիս ֆուտբոլ որի նման սիրուն ֆուտբոլ պատմության ընթացքում ոչ մեկ չի խաղացել, Իսկ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 ի մասին մի բան ունեմ ասելու, մի մոռացիր որ անցած տարի Չելսին ել 1/8 ից են կողմ չանցավ,

----------


## Amaru

Հարգելի՛ կուլես և բլանկոս, խնդրում եմ՝ թող ոչ ոք ուրիշներին ուղղություն ցույց չտա, թե որտեղ խոսալ, ինչ խոսալ, ինչքան խոսալ: Ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում ձեզ խնդրելու: Եկեք հիմնավորենք էլի մեր խոսքերը... Հա՛մ ասում եք՝ վիրավորելու միտք չունեք, հա՛մ էլ առանց հիմնավորման պարզպես ասում՝ «Ռեալը»/«բարսան» թիմ չի: Է հետո՞...

----------


## Taurus

ճիշտ ա ասում Ամարուն
Այստեղ այդ հարցով մտածողներ կան, եթե գտնում եմ որ սխալ ա ասված, ուղղակի ջնջում եմ, եթե դրանից հետո լինում են բողոքներ, բողոքները կդիտարկվեն, ոչ բավար հիմունքներ ունենալու , կամ անտեղի լինելու դեպքում բողոքողը կստանա դեղին, այնուհետև անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարմիր քարտ, այպեսինչպես ֆուտբոլում, ու ինչպես դուք եք սիորում ասել "իրարից չնեղանանք"

----------


## Cesare

ՖՕՐՍԱ ԲԱՐՍԱ դե քելե Լիդս բալետ արա կարգին պատմություն ունի…
Ետ *վիճակին* որ հասել են (շատ լավ վիճակ ա) իրանց քրտինքով ետ վիճակը են չի, որ ՌԵԱԼը ռասինգին ա կրվում Բարսելոնն ել հազիվ վերջի րոպեին խփած ինքնագոլի պատճառով ա կրում… 
Հազիվ ել ետքան ելի… 
Դե դուք !!!!!
Ձեր ցույց տված խաղը …
Ետ քո քունը պտի տանի Բարսելոնիտ խաղերը(եթե ետի վապշե խաղ ա) նայելուց…
Իսկ եթե անցած տարին հիշում ես նախանցած ու ես տարին ել հիշի հետո մտածի ու վորոշի գռես թե չե…
ROMAN AMBRAHAMOVICHI փողերն ել CHELSEA_ի փողերն ա…
Իսկ եթե ձեր մոտ Բարսելոնում փող չկա ետի ձեր *ՊՐՈԲԼԵՄՆ* ա…

----------


## Amaru

Մի՞թե «Բարսելոնայում» փող չկա... Լու՞րջ... Չգիտեի:
Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունի փողը լավ խաղի հետ, ա՞... 
Օրինակ՝ անցած մրցաշրջանում «Վիլլյառեալի» խաղը հիշում եք, չէ՞: Ու ոչ ոք ասել չի կարա, թե նրանք հարուստ ակումբ են, ես կասեի՝ աղքատ: Հիմա, երբ «Ռեալս» սենց փողեր ունի... Ավելի լավ չէ՞ր բայց Սանսի ժամանակ...

----------


## Taurus

1. Barcelona .30 17  8  5  60 - 27  59
 2. Sevilla.......30 16  7  7  48 - 26  55
 3. Real M......30 16  6  8  42 - 27  54
 4. Valencia....30 16  5  9  42 - 29  53
լավ ա չէ? :Smile:

----------


## Ֆորսա Բարսա

փողերն էն կապն ունի որ եթե չլինեին էդ փողերը Չելսին ոչ էս կազմը կունենար ոչ էլ 2 անգամ չեմպիոն կդառնար

----------


## John

> փողերն էն կապն ունի որ եթե չլինեին էդ փողերը Չելսին ոչ էս կազմը կունենար ոչ էլ 2 անգամ չեմպիոն կդառնար


ախպեր ուզում ես ասես, որ խոսկի Բարսելոնան կամ Միլանը փող չունե՞ն: Կամ օրինակ Ռեալը: Սաղ հարցը տրանսֆերային քաղաքականության մեջա: Չելսին առնումա եվրոպայում ոչ էնքան հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստների ու իրանց սարքումա համաշխարհային մեծության աստղեր (Լեմպարդ, Էսիեն, Դրոգբա, Չեխ)… Իսկ որոշ թիմեր գնու են պատրաստի աստղերի ու տակ են տալիս… Նաև մեծ դեր ունի մարզիչը: Իսկ փող ցանկացած գրանդ ակումբում էլ լիքը կա:

----------


## REAL_ist

ամենա շատը տակ տվողը ետ քու սիրաց Չելսինա,որը լռիվ արհեստական թիմա,հիշի առաջին տարին Աբրամովիչի,ու կհասկանաս ովա պատրաստի աստղեր առնում ու տակ տալիս,համել ետ որ ասումես առնումա ոչ էնքան հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստների ու իրանց սարքումա համաշխարհային մեծության աստղեր,ետ ֆուտբոլիստների համար Չելսին ենքան փողա թքում,որ հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստների համար ետքան չեն տալիս,
ետ առումով անգլիայում առաջատարը Արսենալնա,ավելի ճիշտ Վենգերը,իրան իսկականից հալալա,0-ից Ֆաբռեգասին սարքեց աշխարհի ուժեղագույն պաշտպաններից,առանց խելքից դուրս փողեր ծախսելու,ու ետ կարելի ա ասել Արսենալի պաչտի սաղ կազմի մասին

----------


## Ֆորսա Բարսա

Բալաքին ու Շեւչենկոյին էլ երեվի քուչում ֆուտբոլ խաղալուց ա տեսել, Ռեալը (ըստ Ֆիֆայի)աշխարհի ամենահարուստ թիմն ա իսկ Բարսան 2րդն ա բայց ասենք Ռեալն ու Բարսան իրանց փողերը տարիների ընթացքում են աշխատել իսկ Չելսիին ուղղակի նվիրեցին էդ փողերը,

----------


## Taurus

*Barcelona 5 - 2 Getafe*  
.......18' [1 - 0] X. Hernandez    

.......29' [2 - 0] L. Messi    

.......45' [3 - 0] L. Messi    

..............................................................................58' [3 - 1]  D. Guiza   

..............................................................................60' [3 - 2]  I. Nacho   

.......63' [4 - 2] E. Gudjohnsen    

75' [5 - 2] S. Eto'o

----------


## Taurus

1.Barcelona ......59
 2.Sevilla............58
 3.Real M. ........ 57
 4.Saragosa ...... 53
 5.Valencia........ 53
 6.Athletico M. ...50

----------


## Amaru

Պիրես ու Բառենո... Ո՞վ ա նայել խաղը... Պատմեք մի քիչ...

----------


## Barça

առանձնապես պատմելու բան չկա, հիմար խաղ իրա առավել հիմար արդյունքով.
Ես ասելեմ ու էլի կասեմ էս տարի Լա լիգան ոչ մի թիմ արժանի չի հաղթելու.

----------


## Cesare

Ետ Չելսիին ով ա փող նվիրել որ ???
Չլինի Բառսան ա ???            :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Բալաքին ու Շեւչենկոյին էլ երեվի քուչում ֆուտբոլ խաղալուց ա տեսել, Ռեալը (ըստ Ֆիֆայի)աշխարհի ամենահարուստ թիմն ա իսկ Բարսան 2րդն ա բայց ասենք Ռեալն ու Բարսան իրանց փողերը տարիների ընթացքում են աշխատել իսկ Չելսիին ուղղակի նվիրեցին էդ փողերը,


Չե ապե DECO_ին են քուչում գտել, կամ ել ZZAMBROTA_ին, թե TURAM_ին ???

Լավ չի… Լավ չի …

----------


## Սամվել

> Ետ Չելսիին ով ա փող նվիրել որ ???
> Չլինի Բառսան ա ???                 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Չե ապե DECO_ին են քուչում գտել, կամ ել ZZAMBROTA_ին, թե TURAM_ին ???


Չե Աբռահամովիչի Փողերով են երևի առել  :LOL:  
Համ էլ մի հատ հարց ուղղեմ Չելսիի բոլոր երկրպագուներին Հայաստանում 
Քանի՞ տարի ա որ Չելսի եք սիրում.........պատասխանն ակնհայտ է իմ կարծիքով (90% ի մոտ)......... Բա որ հանկարծ Աբռահամովիչը Չելսին լքի  :Think:   ինչ են անելու....

----------


## John

Ապեր Չելսի բալետ եմ անում արդեն 4 տարի: Նույնը կարամ Մարկոյի համար ասեմ: Խի՞ ենք սկսել Չելսի բալետ անել: Որովհետև երբ որ սկսել եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել՝ Չելսիի խաղը դզելալա ինձ: Կարամ քեզ հաստատ ասեմ, որ քանի դեռ ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում՝ Չելսիին եմ երկրպագելու անկախ Աբրամովիչի լինել-չլինելուց: Մի տասը տարի առաջ ով քնից հելնում էր՝ Ռեալ էր բալետ անում, հիմա էլ ով քնից հելնում ա՝ Բարսելոն ու Մ.Յ. ա բալետ անում: Ռոնալդու, Ռոնալդինյո, Մեսսի… սրանց համար են բալետ անում Բարսելոն ու Մ.Յ… անիմաստությունա մի ֆուտբոլիստի համար թիմ բալետ անելը… մի ժամանակ էլ Ռեալին Ռոնալդոյի ու Զիդանի համար էին բալետ անում… իսկ ես Չելսի եմ բալետ անում, ոչ թե առանձին ֆուտբոլիստների… ՉԵԼՍԻՆ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆՆ Է

----------


## Cesare

> Չե Աբռահամովիչի Փողերով են երևի առել  
> Համ էլ մի հատ հարց ուղղեմ Չելսիի բոլոր երկրպագուներին Հայաստանում 
> Քանի՞ տարի ա որ Չելսի եք սիրում.........պատասխանն ակնհայտ է իմ կարծիքով (90% ի մոտ)......... Բա որ հանկարծ Աբռահամովիչը Չելսին լքի   ինչ են անելու....


Աբռահամովիչ չի Աբրահամովիչ ա             :LOL: 
Հարցիդ լավ պատասխանել ա JOHN_ը !!!!!!!!!
Դու ինչ ես երկրպագում ու քանի տարի ??????

----------


## Davo'o

Սիրելի Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներ: 
Կյանքը լի է դաժան ու բարդ պահերով: Աշխարհի բոլոր Մադրիդիստների անունից ընդունեք մեր ջերմ ու անկեղծ ցավակցությունները: Լավ թիմ էր Բարսան, բայց դե կյանքի օրենքն է այդպիսին ամեն ինչ իր վերջն ունի: Մեր հիշողություններում Բարսան միշտ կմնա որպես գույնզգույն շորերով տռճիկ վռճիկ կապիկների ու լիլիպուտների կրկես, որը մրցավարների ջանքերով ճանաչվեց եվրոպայի լավագույն ակումբ: 
Մենք հասկանում ենք  ձեր հոգեվիճակը այժմ, բայց ամենակարեւորը տոկունությունն է եւ բարդ պահերը հաղթահարելու ընդունակության կիրառումը: Ճիշտ է, մենք հասկանում ենք, որ կորուստն անվերադարձ է, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հուսով ենք, որ դուք կկարողանաք ըստ արժանվույն տանել այս կորուստը: 
Հարգանքներով Դավո՛օ

----------


## Հենո

lol
Խոսքեր նետուուու…
ՑԱՎԱԿՑՈՒՄ ԵՄ… :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

:LOL:  ,ՍԼՈՎ ՉԿԱ :LOL:  
միանում եմ բարեմաղթանքներին :Drinks:  
երեկ ուրիշ կարգի գմփաց Բարսան  :Black Eye:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

երեկ Բարսային ինչ լավ ծեծեցին դզում էր:
ետ մի անգամ ել ապացւցեց վոր իսպանիայի գավաթին լուրջ չեն վերաբերվւմ:

----------


## Սամվել

Հա հեչ բարսան մի խաղ հանձնեց ուռաաա... ինչի վրա եք էդքան ուրախանում ...հաաա հասկացա երեվի մտածում եք որ երկաաաաար  տարիների ընդմիջումից հետո ռեալը մի հատ բաղձալի մրցանակ կվերցնի  :Tongue:  , համ էլ ֆուտբոլից հասկացող ցանկացած մարդ կհասկանար որ Լա Պորտան մի 100 միլիոն հեչի պես աշխատեց եդ խաղի վրա  :Think:  
"խնդրում եմ չվիրավորվել" , բայց իրոք եդ հաշիվը երեվի մի 25 գործակիցա ունեցել ինքն էլ մի 10 միլիոն փող ա ունեցել ասելա բռնեմ 25ապատկեմ  :Hands Up:  փաստորեն 100 միլիոն քիչ ասի    :Think:   :Smile:  
իմիջայլոց երեվի պարզա որ թիմի երկրագու եմ ու ասեմ որ սկսել եմ են ժամանակ որ բարսան բավականին Ճգնաժամային վիճակում եր…
ՌԵԱԼի երկրպագուների համար մեջբերեմ իմ մի հատ լավ ընկերոջ խոսքը 
"" ուրախացեք ուրախացեք մի 25 տարի հետո ռեալն ել մի բան կկրի ""

----------


## Amaru

Կխնդրեի «Ռեալ» մեծատառով գրել:
Խաղ հանձնելու մասին Ձեր խոսքերը պարզապես ծիծաղելի են... Հեհ...

----------


## REAL_ist

ոչինչ ոչինչ,թող պատճառներ բերվեն,սենցա լինում որ տենցա լինում :LOL:  
են վերջին գրածն էլ լավ էլ անիմաստ հումորեր :LOL:  ,պռոստը ում ում,բայց Ռեալի մասին կրելու վրով խոսալը,ենել բարսայի երկրպահուների կողմից շաաաաաաատ հետաքրքիրա,Ռեալը ենքանա կրել,որ բարսան ինչքանել կրի իրա կրածով ՌԵԱԼԻն չի հասնի :Cool: 



> .հաաա հասկացա երեվի մտածում եք որ երկաաաաար տարիների ընդմիջումից հետո ռեալը մի հատ բաղձալի մրցանակ կվերցնի


չջոգի ետ 3 տարինա երկաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաար տարիներ :Shok:  ,թե մենք տարբեր Ռեալների մասին ենք խոսում :Think:

----------


## Հենո

Եթե Բարսան էտքան դիշովի թիմա ,որ պիտի խաղ ծախի ու կրվի էտ տուֆտա թիմերին ուրեմն մալադեց իրանց…
Ասա ըտէ թիմ շկա էլի ԱՄՈԹԹԱ…

----------


## Array

Է~,մի քանի օր ստեղ չմտա,սաղ ռեալի երկրպագուներով ողողվե՞ց Բարսայիս թեման ,հիմա ինչ անենք` պարտվել ա,են վաղթերն էլ ձեր թիմն էր պարտվում,ոչինչ կանցնի շատ մի մտածեք,պատահում ա,կյանք ա

----------


## Սամվել

այո Մադրիդի Ռեալ աշխարհի ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմ  :Hands Up:  … 
Գեներալ ՖՐԱՆԿՈ ցավտ տանեմ  :LOL:   …
Համ Էլ մի հատ վիճակագրություն կա հատուկ մեծն ՌԵԱԼԻ երկրպագուների համար
Բարսան ընդհանուր հաշվով ռեալին կրածա ինչքան հիշում եմ մի 3 խաղի առավելությամբ , Չնայած եթե Ֆրանկոին հանենք երևի մի 23 կդառնա հեչի պես  :Think:  
Համ ել Ռեալը մի հատ կառավարումը կորցրած մեքենայի ա մնան որ անվերջ սլանումա  ու անկապ պատերի կպնում Չնայած անընդհատ վարորդը փոխվումա     :LOL:  
……
լավ և այլն էլ չի դզում Ռեալի մասին գրեմ ……… :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

ախր նենց էլ ուրախանում եք ոնց որ ձեր Ռեալն ա ֆինալ հելել
գավաթ ա, Ռեալն էլ ըլներ լուրջ չէր վերաբերվի: Անցած տարի Ռեալն էր կարծեմ, որ 6-1 կրվավ գավաթում

----------


## John

խաղը ծախելու մասին խոսակցություններն անիմաստ են… Խետաֆեն արժանի էր էդ խաղում հաղթելու… ուրիշ հարց, որ Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները թերագնահատել էին մրցակցին, բայց խաղը ծախե՞լ… չեմ հավատում…

----------


## Amaru

*Kiborg*

Արի Ֆրանկոյի մասին մի խոսա էլի, հա՞: Դու կոնկրետ ինչ-որ բան գիտե՞ս, թե՞ ընդհանրուր տարածված կարծիքը հիմա ներկայացնում ես որպես քոնը: Նույն հաջողությամբ կատալոնյան ձեր թիմն էլ ա էդպիսի երկրպագուներ ունեցել, բայց որոնց մասին հիմա, չգիտեմ՝ ինչի, չեն խոսում: Նախ ասեմ՝ գեներալ Ֆրանկոն եվրոպայում ոչ մի ուժ չի ունեցել, որ ազդել կարողանար էտ խաղերի վրա: Իսկ Իսպանիայի առաջնության հետ կապված բոլորդ միայն ասում եք, թե բա այ էսքան ֆուտբոլիստի ուղարկեց ռամաճակատ: Ֆրանկոն հեռավոր 75-ին մահացել ա, բայց, կարծեմ, դրանից հետո էլ մերոնք, պատկեացրեք՝ ԱՌԱՆՑ ՆՐԱ ՕԳՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ, տիտղոսներ նվաճել են: Ամեն ինչից խոսացիք, էլ բան չմնաց, մեռած մարդկա՞նց եք հիշում... Ֆուտբոլ նայեք, լուրջ, ավելի հետաքրքիր ա:

----------


## Աբելյան

խաղ ծախելու մեջ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա
ծախել են լավ են արել
երևի սաղ ուժեղ թմերն էլ տարին մի քանի անգամ խաղ են ծախում

----------


## Amaru

Ոչ մի բարձրակարգ թիմ խաղ չի ծախում: Նույնն էլ «բարսելոնան». էտ պարզապես ֆուտբոլ ա: «Ռեալի» 6:1-ը՝ որպես խաղը ծախելու օրինակ, շատ անհաջող էր բերված: Հիշում ենք, թե ինչեր եղան էտ հանդիպումից հետո... Մերոնց էտ ժամանակվա ղեկավարությունը նման սխալ, ինչպիսին ա խաղը ծախելը, հաստատ թույլ չէր տա. հետևանքները գուշակեը դժվար չէր:

----------


## Մանե

Վայ,քոռանամ ես( :Blush:   :Shok:   :LOL:  ),Բարսելոնան մի անգամ կրվեց,էլ ոնց կլնի՞ :LOL:   :Think:  
Հեչ չմտածեք,մեկա ինքն ա չեմպիոն դառնալու :Tongue:  
Իսկ վերաբերում ա հին խաղերին,կարո՞ղ ա հիշեք,թե 1961-ին Բարսան կամ Ռեալը ո՞նց են խաղացել :LOL:   :Blush:  

Ամարու ջան,կլինի՞ նույնն էլ քեզ խնդրեմ,Բարսան մեծատառով ա գրվում :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> այ,քոռանամ ես,Բարսելոնան մի անգամ կրվեց,էլ ոնց կլնի՞


չկրվեց է,գմփաց :Think:  ,գմփոցի ձենը միջև Երեվան հասավ

----------


## Սամվել

Հա դե կարելիա ետ գմփալ համարել ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻ համար  :Think:   Չէ որ Ռեալի Ֆանատներին արդեն նադայել էին արել Բարսայի արդեն ավանդական դարձած հաղթանակները……… :Tongue:  
Համ Էլ ետի իմիջայլոց բոլորին Էլ հայտնի ա որ ֆրանկոի եվ Մուսոլինիի չափ ոչ ոք ֆուտբոլի վրա Չի ազդել վատ իմաստով : ……… բայց դե դուք հաստատ չեք ընդունի  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

ընթունելու մեջ չի հարցը,պռոստը իրա ազդեցությունը տարածելը նաև Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում հաղթանակների վրա ուղղակի միամտություն է,մի թե Ֆռանկոն ամբողջ Եվրոպայի տիրակալն էր,չեմ կարծում :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

պարզ է,որ լա լիգան մերն ա,գավաթը սևիլիայինը,ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն էսպանյոլինը :Hands Up:  
մանավանդ  մեկ ժամ առաջ վերջացած խաղից հետո :Ok:

----------


## Amaru

վաաաու... 1961-ին... ասա էլի...  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Kiborg, Ֆրանկոյի արած կամ չարածը Բարսայի այսօրվա վիճակի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Kiborg, Ֆրանկոյի արած կամ չարածը Բարսայի այսօրվա վիճակի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի...


շաատ լավ է ասված :Ok:  ինքնախաշտպանության յուրօրինակ միջոցա :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես Չասեցի կապ ունի իմ նախորդ թեմաները կարդա երևի կհասկանաս…
Վայ Ժողովուրդ ջան ես տարի որ հանկարծ ռեալը դառավ չեմպիոն խայտառակություն կլինի…… :Angry2:   :Bad:  
Մի հատ էլ սենց բան Հատուկ ռեալի երկրպագուների համար………
Այս տարի բազմաթիվ վնասվածք ստացած ֆուտբոլիստների պատճառով Բարսան են իրեն բնորոշ  արքայական խաղը շատ ժամանակ ցույց չտվեց…… Հիմա էլ չգիտես թե ինչու թիմում մի քիչ շիկացած մթնոլորտա ձևավորվել…դրա համար կարողա այս տարի նույնիսկ չեմպիոն չդառնան սակայն ես համոզված եմ, որ Բարսան կհաղթահարի բոլոր պրոբլեմները և մյուս տարի ետ Ռեալի ֆանատները ամոթից ել ֆորումի ես բաժնում գրառումներ չեն անի……

----------


## REAL_ist

> Այս տարի բազմաթիվ վնասվածք ստացած ֆուտբոլիստների պատճառով Բարսան են իրեն բնորոշ արքայական խաղը շատ ժամանակ ցույց չտվեց


 :LOL:  լավներ :LOL:   :LOL:   Բարսան արքայական խաղ,այ տենց միշտ ուզեք որ արքայական ակումբի նման խաղա :LOL:  
Խորհուրդ կտամ նաև տեղյակ լինել թե Ռեալի խաղացողները ինչքան վնասվածք ստացան մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում,բացի դրանից Ռեալի ու Բարսայի նման թմերի անհաջող խաղը կապելը վնասվածքների հետ աննպատակ ժամանակի կորուստա :Ok:  
մի բան էլ ասեմ,եթե նույննննիսկ Ռեալը այս տարի չեմպիոն չդառնա, հիմիկվա հիասքանչ խաղը ավելի կարևորա քան այդ տիտղոսը :Think:  ,որին այժմ իր խաղով ամենաարժանին միանշանակ ՌԵԱԼն է :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

Հա դե, որ թիմի կեսից ավելին վնասվածք են ունենում ետ ինչ կապ ունի…չունի  :LOL:  
Համ էլ չէի իմանում, որ արքայական ԲԱՌԸ ռեալի մենաշորնա կրում …
վատ չի դե ասա մի հատ ել լավ բառ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻ վրա գրանցենք…
իմիջայլոց չեմ հիշում որ խաղն էր, բայց հաստատ եղելա որ բարսայի զամենների կեսից շատը բարսա 2 ից էին ……հա դե ոնց կարա դա ազդել թիմի վրա…առաջատարներ են էլի……

Համ էլ լավա ռեալը մի 2 խաղ լավա խաղացել ամեն խաղում մի 3 հատ գոլ ուտելով  :LOL:  
ու վաբշե մի տիմ որ կարա դաշտի կենտրոնից սկսելուց հետո 13 վայրկյանում գոլ ՈՒՏԻ
NO COMMENT  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա դե, որ թիմի կեսից ավելին վնասվածք են ունենում ետ ինչ կապ ունի…չունի  
> Համ էլ չէի իմանում, որ արքայական ԲԱՌԸ ռեալի մենաշորնա կրում …
> վատ չի դե ասա մի հատ ել լավ բառ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻ վրա գրանցենք…
> իմիջայլոց չեմ հիշում որ խաղն էր, բայց հաստատ եղելա որ բարսայի զամենների կեսից շատը բարսա 2 ից էին ……հա դե ոնց կարա դա ազդել թիմի վրա…առաջատարներ են էլի……


կարաս ասես Բարսային համապատասխան խաղ,բայց ոչ թե արքայական :LOL:   :LOL:  
դու երևի Ռեալի խաղերը չես էլ նայում,քու ջոգելով ետ Տոռռեսը կամ Դե Լա Ռեդը որ սաստավից էին որ խաղում էին?
համ էլը վռոդի խի գրիր,անիմաստ գրելու կայֆը չեմ ջոգում :Think:

----------


## kiki

Kiborg , կարդացի գրառումներդ, հետո նայեցի տարիքիդ, ու բավականին զարմացա...

----------


## Taurus

Atletico Madrid 0 : 6 Barcelona 

39'L. Messi   
44'G. Zambrotta   
45'S. Eto'o   
58' Ronaldinho   
80' L. Messi   
90' A. Iniesta

----------


## Armeno

> 39'L. Messi 
> 44'G. Zambrotta 
> 45'S. Eto'o 
> 58' Ronaldinho 
> 80' L. Messi 
> 90' A. Iniesta


VAY Taurus ջան էս ինչ լավ բան ասիր,100 տարի ա ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայել,չգիտեի,ՀԱԼԱԼ ա Բարսայիս,շուտվանից չէր ուրախացրել
*ARRAY*

----------


## Աբելյան

էս երևի Ռեալին խփած-բաց թողած գոլերի տարբերությամբ անցան  :Smile:

----------


## John

> էս երևի Ռեալին խփած-բաց թողած գոլերի տարբերությամբ անցան


Իսպանիայում իրար մեջ անցկացված խաղերով են չեմպիոնին որոշում հավասար միավորների դեպքում, իսկ դրանով Ռեալը առաջա  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ու էտ շատ վատ ա, բայց Barca-նմնացած խաղերը կրելու ա, իսկ Real-ը ..... :Think:

----------


## Davo'o

> Atletico Madrid 0 : 6 Barcelona 
> 
> 39'L. Messi   
> 44'G. Zambrotta   
> 45'S. Eto'o   
> 58' Ronaldinho   
> 80' L. Messi   
> 90' A. Iniesta


Բարսան, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, ստռախ ա գանյատ անում, բայց արդեն ուշ է: Վամոս Մադրիդ:

----------


## Amaru

Աաա, լավ էլիիիիիիիի... 
Սենց յավնի բա խաղը տալի՞ս են ի...

----------


## Array

> Աաա, լավ էլիիիիիիիի... 
> Սենց յավնի բա խաղը տալի՞ս են ի...


Այսինքն ինչ Amaru ջան,ուզում ես ասես ծախել ե՞ն խաղը,բա որ Ռեալին էր վերաբերում դուք չէ՞իք  ասում Իսպանիայում խաղեր չեն ծախում

----------


## REAL_ist

Խաղը ծախած դժվար լիներ,բայց դե վռատարը լռիվ կրակ էր,լավ հավեսով խմցրել էին աչկիս :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

Էլի սկսվեցին համեմատությունները «Ռեալի» հետ... Ա դեեեե... Առայ ջան, լսի (կարդա) ինձ մի րոպե... Խաղ ՏԱԼՈՒ ու ծախելու մեջ, չե՞ս կարծում, որ որոշակի տարբերություն կա: Ես ասեցի՝ ծախե՞լ են. չէ՛: Պարզապես «բարսելոնային» միավորներ են պետք, իսկ ատլետների համար ավելի լավ ա, որ չեմպիոն կատալոնական թիմը դառնա: Էտ պատճառով էլ խաղացել են երկրորդ կազմով...

----------


## Սերխիո

անթասիբ թիմ ա ետ ատլետիկոն Մեծ քաղաքի անունը գցում ա, բայց դե ինչպես ասում են .<<Գյուղ չկա, որ շուն չլինի>> :Red Hat:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Բարսելոնը գնալով դուրս գալիսա  :Smile:  :Ok:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Array

> Էլի սկսվեցին համեմատությունները «Ռեալի» հետ... Ա դեեեե... Առայ ջան, լսի (կարդա) ինձ մի րոպե... Խաղ ՏԱԼՈՒ ու ծախելու մեջ, չե՞ս կարծում, որ որոշակի տարբերություն կա: Ես ասեցի՝ ծախե՞լ են. չէ՛: Պարզապես «բարսելոնային» միավորներ են պետք, իսկ ատլետների համար ավելի լավ ա, որ չեմպիոն կատալոնական թիմը դառնա: Էտ պատճառով էլ խաղացել են երկրորդ կազմով...


Դու սկսեցիր :Smile:  Ախր Ամառու ջան լսի(կարդա) էտքն մեծ տարբերություն կա՞ դրա համար փող տալիս են,թե չէ:Հետո, ինչքն,որ ես գիտեմ, Մադրիդում կատալոնացիներին չեն սիրում:

----------


## REAL_ist

ատլետները Ռեալին ավելի շատ չեն սիրում,քան Բարսային

----------


## Array

> ատլետները Ռեալին ավելի շատ չեն սիրում,քան Բարսային


Հասկանում եմ դերբի ասվածը,սակայն չեմ պատկերացնում,որ կարող ա Մադրիդի թիմը,ինչքան էլ որ Ռեալին չսիրի,խաղը հանձնի Կատալոնացիներին:Ըտենց որ լիներ,էլ իրենց քաղաք մտնել չէին թողի  ֆուտբոլասերները

----------


## John

> ատլետները Ռեալին ավելի շատ չեն սիրում,քան Բարսային


լիովին համամիտ եմ… հաստատ ատլետները ավելի շատ կուզենան, որ Բարսան չեմպիոն դառնա, քան թե Ռեալը… բայց որ 0-6 հաշվով պարտվել են Բարսելոնին՝ չեմ կարծում, որ դա Ռեալին վատություն անելու համար է… եթե Բարսելոնին միավոր էին ուզում տային՝ թող 0-2 կրվեին, ոչ թե *ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ* երկրպագուների մոտ 0-6 հաշվով խայտառակ լինեին… Էս հաղթանակը Բարսելոնը վաստակել է: Ինչքան էլ որ Բարսելոնին չեմ սիրում՝ չեմ կարող մտածածիս հակառակը գրել  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե դե խաղը հանձնել ասելը ճիշտ չի,պռոսը 2 գոլից հետո Ատլետիկոն հոգեբանորեն ոչնչացավ,չնայած վռատարը խաղի սփթուց էլ զբոյ էր տվել :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> լիովին համամիտ եմ… հաստատ ատլետները ավելի շատ կուզենան, որ Բարսան չեմպիոն դառնա, քան թե Ռեալը… բայց որ 0-6 հաշվով պարտվել են Բարսելոնին՝ չեմ կարծում, որ դա Ռեալին վատություն անելու համար է… եթե Բարսելոնին միավոր էին ուզում տային՝ թող 0-2 կրվեին, ոչ թե *ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ* երկրպագուների մոտ 0-6 հաշվով խայտառակ լինեին… Էս հաղթանակը Բարսելոնը վաստակել է: Ինչքան էլ որ Բարսելոնին չեմ սիրում՝ չեմ կարող մտածածիս հակառակը գրել


Ճիշտ էս ասում ես էլ եմ համամիտ…դժվար թե ծախված խաղում ատլետները իրենց հարկի տակ կրեին իրենց ամենամեծ հաշվով պարտությունը…ուղղակի բարսան 3-0 ից հետո կայֆավատ լինելով մի 3 հատ ել խֆեց…իրանք էլ վերջնական հիասթափվել էին…տենց ելի …իմ կարծիքով…մնումա սառագոսան,մեկել դեպորը մի քիչ վիզ դնեն ռեալից միավոր պոկեն ու տղեքն էլ ուշադիր լինեն ու չսայթակեն…… :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր կեսօրից հետո մերոնք բողոքարկելու են Ռոնալդինյոի կարմիրը, ընենց որ մնում ա Ռեալը պլստա, իսկ Ռեալը հաջորդ տուրում հաստատ կպլստա :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էսօր կեսօրից հետո մերոնք բողոքարկելու են Ռոնալդինյոի կարմիրը, ընենց որ մնում ա Ռեալը պլստա, իսկ Ռեալը հաջորդ տուրում հաստատ կպլստա


ձև չկա արդարացվելու, քանի որ Բեքհեմի նման անմեղ տեղը չէր ստացել դեղին,իսկ սա...
համել 8 ռոնալդինյոն էլ լինի ,ամեն ինչ ՌԵԱԼԻ ձեռքում է :Ok:

----------


## Cesare

> Էսօր կեսօրից հետո մերոնք բողոքարկելու են Ռոնալդինյոի կարմիրը, ընենց որ մնում ա Ռեալը պլստա, իսկ Ռեալը հաջորդ տուրում հաստատ կպլստա


 
Չե ես չեմ հավատում, որ Ռեալը կպլստա :

----------


## Cesare

Ոնց ջոգում եմ ստեղ լոմկա լռություն ա :

----------


## Taurus

> Ոնց ջոգում եմ ստեղ լոմկա լռություն ա :


Սխալ ես ջոգել, տրամադրվում ենք!

----------


## John

> Սխալ ես ջոգել, տրամադրվում ենք!


Տրամադրվում եք շնորհավորելու Ռեալի երկրպագուներին  :Smile:  Էս տարի բարսելոնը ոչ մի գավաթ չի նվաճելու…

----------


## Մանե

:Smile: .

----------


## Մանե

:Nono: 
Հովսեփ,տենց չեղավ
Գրում են սենց *ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ* :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Մանե

:Love:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Տրամադրվում եք շնորհավորելու Ռեալի երկրպագուներին  Էս տարի բարսելոնը ոչ մի գավաթ չի նվաճելու…


Ճիշտես ասում... Այս տարի Բարսելոնաի բախտը չբերեց...   :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

:Hands Up:

----------


## Մանե

> Ճիշտես ասում... Այս տարի Բարսելոնաի բախտը չբերեց...


Լավ էլի :Lol2: 
Սաղ տարին 3-4 տեղով Ռեալը գնաց ու բախտի բերմամբ,թե պատահմամբ :LOL:  ընկավ առաջին տեղ,էլ ո՞նց կլինի :Tsamon: 
Բայց էդ հեչ չի նշանակում,որ Բարսայի բախտը չբերեց :Wink: 
Համ էլ դեռ առաջնությունը չի պրծել,որ ենթադրություններ անեք :Tongue: 

Հա,մոռացա ասեմ,եթե ձեր ռեալը մենակ բախտի շնորհիվ ա առաջ գնում/ինչը վաղուց երևում ա/,ապա դա իրանց պրոբլեմն ա :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Լավ էլի
> Սաղ տարին 3-4 տեղով Ռեալը գնաց ու բախտի բերմամբ,թե պատահմամբ ընկավ առաջին տեղ,էլ ո՞նց կլինի
> Բայց էդ հեչ չի նշանակում,որ Բարսայի բախտը չբերեց
> Համ էլ դեռ առաջնությունը չի պրծել,որ ենթադրություններ անեք
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Հա,մոռացա ասեմ,եթե ձեր ռեալը մենակ բախտի շնորհիվ ա առաջ գնում/ինչը վաղուց հայտնի ա/,ապա դա իրանց պրոբլեմն ա


Բարսելոնանել էր 2-3 տեղով գնում, արաջնության ընթացքում, 1-ին տեղը Սեվիլիաինն էր... համարյա ամբողջ արաջնության ընթացքում Ռեալը ու Բարսան հավասարեին...

Առաջնությունը դեռ չի ավարտվել, բայց արդեն ամեն ինչ Ռեալիցա կախված..

----------


## Taurus

> Բարսելոնանել էր 2-3 տեղով գնում, արաջնության ընթացքում, 1-ին տեղը Սեվիլիաինն էր... համարյա ամբողջ արաջնության ընթացքում Ռեալը ու Բարսան հավասարեին...
> 
> Առաջնությունը դեռ չի ավարտվել, բայց արդեն ամեն ինչ Ռեալիցա կախված..


Էտ երբ ա տենց բան եղել է, մի օր կարող ա, վոր ուշա խաղացել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է, էե ումից ա կախված, խաղից ա կախված, ոչ թե թիմից, թե Ռեալից կախված չեր էտ 72 միավորը վոր հավաքել ա!

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ,տենց չեղավ
> Գրում են սենց *ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ*


նայած թե ովա գրում




> Հա,մոռացա ասեմ,եթե ձեր ռեալը մենակ բախտի շնորհիվ ա առաջ գնում/ինչը վաղուց երևում ա/,ապա դա իրանց պրոբլեմն ա


դու ինձ դիտողություն ես անում՝ ու նույն սխալը դու ես կրկնում… դա ՎԱՏ է… իսկ էն՝ որ Ռեալը այս տարի չեմպիոն է դառնալու անկախ նրանից, թե Բարսելոնան ինչե՜րա անելու վերջին երկու խաղում՝ անժխտելի փաստ է:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էտ երբ ա տենց բան եղել է, մի օր կարող ա, վոր ուշա խաղացել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է, էե ումից ա կախված, խաղից ա կախված, ոչ թե թիմից, թե Ռեալից կախված չեր էտ 72 միավորը վոր հավաքել ա!


Բա ումիցեր կախված՞

Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց



> նայած թե ովա գրում
> 
> 
> դու ինձ դիտողություն ես անում՝ ու նույն սխալը դու ես կրկնում… դա ՎԱՏ է… իսկ էն՝ որ Ռեալը այս տարի չեմպիոն է դառնալու անկախ նրանից, թե Բարսելոնան ինչե՜րա անելու վերջին երկու խաղում՝ անժխտելի փաստ է:


Համամիտ եմ քո հետ աղբեր...  :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ ջան, իզուր էլ գլուխ եք ջարդում այս բաժնում, որովհետև բարսելոնի երկրպագուները հլը չեն պատկերացնում` ինչ ա կատարվում

----------


## Սամվել

Օֆֆ , Մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ դուք իրոք գտնում եք , որ Ռեալը արժանիա լալիգան հաղթելու…  :LOL:  ……ինչ օպտիմիզմա……վատ չի……
Այս տարի երեվի ամենաարժանին Սեվիլիան էր որ կարեցավ ետ գրանդերի համարյա հավասար միավորներ հավաքել……
Բայց դե որ են խայտառակ կլասիկոն եմ հիշում նոու-քամփում սրտիցս արունա կաթում……Ունդիանո Մալենկո……և դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է ……թողեին են Մեսսի 3 գոլերը Ռեալին կգրանցեր ու տենց 6-0 հաշվով ռեալը կհաղթեր  :Angry2:  կամ են հավայի կարմիրը ……կամ էլ օֆֆֆ…… և այլն…… և ինչ արդյունքում այդ խաղի հաշվին Ռեալը հաղթում է լալիգան ……ՆՈՐՄԱԼԱ……գոնե ֆայմեն մի հատ խաղ նշանակեն ու դրանով որոշեն հաղթողին այ դա կլինի արդար……թե չե Ունդինաոյի կպցրած ոչ ոքու հաշվին տարած հաղթանակը եսիմ մի քիչ արդար չի/մեղմ ասած/……
Համ ել երևի խելամիտ կլինի Մադրդում մի հատ թույն արձան կանգնացնել Իկեր Կասսիլիասի պատվին , այ ինքը տղայա բան չունեմ ասելու …… :Ok: 
Մի խոսքով հուսանք արդարությունը կհաղթի և Ռեալին չի հաջողվի մրցավարի հաշվին առաջնություն հաղթել……Սակայն եթե նույնիսկ այդպես էլ Չլինի Մենք այսինքն Բարսայի  երկրպագուները չենք նեղվի……այս տարի իրոք Բարսան Փոքր ինչ ծանր վիճակում էր որից հուսով ենք հաջորդ տարի նույնիսկ հետքեր չեն մնա…… :Cool:  
խոսքս վնասվածքների և հոգեբանական ծանր վիճակների մասին էր……էնքան նավսեցին Բարսաին բոլա ելի…մեռան աչքով տալով  :Wink:  
Առայժմ այսքանը………… :Think:

----------


## Մանե

> Օֆֆ , Մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ դուք իրոք գտնում եք , որ Ռեալը արժանիա լալիգան հաղթելու…  ……ինչ օպտիմիզմա……վատ չի……
> Այս տարի երեվի ամենաարժանին Սեվիլիան էր որ կարեցավ ետ գրանդերի համարյա հավասար միավորներ հավաքել……
> ...........Սակայն եթե նույնիսկ այդպես էլ Չլինի Մենք այսինքն Բարսայի  երկրպագուները չենք նեղվի……այս տարի իրոք Բարսան Փոքր ինչ ծանր վիճակում էր որից հուսով ենք հաջորդ տարի նույնիսկ հետքեր չեն մնա…… 
> խոսքս վնասվածքների և հոգեբանական ծանր վիճակների մասին էր……էնքան նավսեցին Բարսաին բոլա ելի…մեռան աչքով տալով  
> Առայժմ այսքանը…………


 :Kiss: 
Ես քո հետ 150 տոկոսով համամիտ եմ :Smile: 



> Սաղ տարին 3-4 տեղով Ռեալը գնաց ու բախտի բերմամբ,թե պատահմամբ ընկավ առաջին տեղ,էլ ո՞նց կլինի


 :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Մի բան հարցնեմ ինչին եք տրամադրվում ?
Եթե Ռեալը արժանի չի, ուրեմն Բարսան ընդհանրապես արժանի չի :
Ռեալը ես տարի Բարսաին 2 խաղով հաղթել ա, եթե Բարսելոնան էր արժանի թող ցույց տար իր արժանիքները ետ խաղերում, մենակ չասեք բախտի բան ա, թե չե կմտածեմ որ ֆուտբոլից եքաա~ հեռու եք :

Մեկել մի բան չջոգի ԻՆՉՈՒ ԵՆ ԼՌՈՒՄ ՌԵԱԼԻ ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՆԵՐԸ ինչքան գիտեմ ակումբում իրանց քանակը ամենաշատն ա :
Դե Ռեալիստներ ցույց տվեք Ռեալի *պատմությունը* որ ետքան շատ եք սիրում ամեն անգամ մեջբերել :

----------


## Մանե

> Մի բան հարցնեմ ինչին եք տրամադրվում ?
> Եթե Ռեալը արժանի չի, ուրեմն Բարսան ընդհանրապես արժանի չի :
> Ռեալը ես տարի Բարսաին 2 խաղով հաղթել ա,


խաղերի  հաղթական հաշիվները  մի հատ կհիշացնե՞ս :Smile: /հատկապես առաջինինը/Մենակ չասես առաջինում էլ *ԲԱՐՈՅԱՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ* հաղթանակ ա Ռեալը տարել :LOL:

----------


## Array

*Real Madrid forever* …  :LOL:  չի հնչում էլի իմ անվան տակ :LOL: 
Madrid-ն ուր, La liga-ն ուր, 



> ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴԸ ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ Է LA LIGA-Ն


Էտ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասել,հաստատ խաբել են,չհավատաս :Lol2: 
Երազներով մի ապրեք ժողովուրդ: Քանի *Բարսան* կա,Մադրիդցիք գնդկը նռնագույն են տեսնելու :Lol2:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես ինչ լավ էլ գրել եք :LOL: ետ չլնի անցած տարվա բարսսելոնայի մնացորդնա արժանի չեմպիոնության,իրա ռոմանտիկ խաղով :LOL: Ռեալը իրա վերջին խաղերում ցուց տված մուժիկ խաղովա հասել հմիկվա վիճակին,Բարսելոնային 2 անգամնել Կլասիկոյում ցուց տալով որ ես աշխարհը հեքիաթ չի որ միշտ լավ լինի,Ռեալը միշտ էլ եղալա ու կլինի Բարսային տոռմուզ անողը



> Հա,մոռացա ասեմ,եթե ձեր ռեալը մենակ բախտի շնորհիվ ա առաջ գնում/ինչը վաղուց երևում ա/,ապա դա իրանց պրոբլեմն ա


ես պոստը վաբշե լավներ,դուք ձեր մելոդիչնի թմի բախտասուդյայախառը հաղթանակները չեք հիշում,կամ Մեսսիի վերջին րոպեին փրկությունը,լիակատար ջախջախումից,մոռացել եք,անկապ սուդյայի վրա քցելը հեչ տեղին չի,ետ ձեր փայլուն թրաշավորին մեղադրեք որ անխելք խաղի հետևանքոով հեռացվեց
կամ էլ հիշեք Ռեալի Ռասինգի հետ խաղը,հիանալի սուդյայի սոլո համերգով,որի հետևանքով կրվանք,կամ էլ Ռոնալդինյոյի կատարած տասնմեկ մետրանքոցնորի քանակը,բախտի վրա քցելը լռիվ անհիմնա,առանց բախտի ֆուտբոլ չի լինում,ետ թմի մակարդակիցա գալիս



> Madrid-ն ուր, La liga-ն ուր


բայց լավ խնդալու բաներ ես ասում,29 հատ լա լիգան ուր 18-ը ուր,9 հատ չեմպիոնների գավաթը ուր 2 հատը ուր :LOL:  
Ռեալը հազիվ արքայական խաղա խաղում ու ես թափով ինքը արժանիա Չեմպիոնությանը,սակայն եթե հանկարծ,մեկ էլ տեսար չստացվեց,մեկա կարևորը խաղնա,որի օգնությամբ հաջորդ տարի կվերականգնվի Ռեալի արքայությունը ոչ միայն Իսպանիայում այլ նայև ամբողջ Եվրոպայում :Cool: 
մի հատ կապիկ թաթը վնասեց,ճռռալով էր խաղում Բարսան,ես տարի ինչ կարգին թիմ հանդիպեց ստորացավ դեմները :LOL: ,տակ շտո արժանիությունից խոսալը ավելորդա :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> խաղերի հաղթական հաշիվները մի հատ կհիշացնե՞ս/հատկապես առաջինինը/Մենակ չասես առաջինում էլ ԲԱՐՈՅԱՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ հաղթանակ ա Ռեալը տարե


Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա 2-0
Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ 3-3
հաշվելը երևի ետքանել դժվար չի,նամանավանդ ֆիզմատցու համար :Smile:  :Wink: 
5 նա մեծ թե 3-ը? :Think: դե եթե 5-ը ստացվումա որ Ռեալը երկու խաղով հաղթելա

----------


## Ungrateful

> ես ինչ լավ էլ գրել եքետ չլնի անցած տարվա բարսսելոնայի մնացորդնա արժանի չեմպիոնության,իրա ռոմանտիկ խաղովՌեալը իրա վերջին խաղերում ցուց տված մուժիկ խաղովա հասել հմիկվա վիճակին,Բարսելոնային 2 անգամնել Կլասիկոյում ցուց տալով որ ես աշխարհը հեքիաթ չի որ միշտ լավ լինի,Ռեալը միշտ էլ եղալա ու կլինի Բարսային տոռմուզ անողը


հալալա աղբեր 100% քո հետ համամիտեմ.. :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

կարգին էլ օպտիմիստ երկրպագուներ են է ես Ռեալի երկրպագուները……
Նախ կխնդրեմ Էտօօին կապիկ չանվանել եթե չեք հարգում գոնե ամոթից, "կապիկը" /ձեր խոսքերով/ Ռեալի դարպասը եդքան գոլա խփել :LOL:   ընդ որում ոչ միայն Բարսայի կազմում  :Tongue:  ԱՄՈԹ………
Հետո գոնե կլասիկոի 3-3 ը մի հիշեք ամոթա լավ էլի , զատո Ունդիանոն դրանից հետո մեկ-մեկ Գրանդ պոլի հետ բլոտա խաղում…բացատրեմ…Հիշում եք Բարսայի թափը 1 խաղակեսի վերջում ետ հարիֆը վախեցավ որ մի 5 հատ կարողա խփեն դրա համար թափը կոտրելու համար կարմիր տվեց……հետո էլ եթե չեմ սխալվում պիտի են Դիարային էլ հեռացներ ……Բայց մի րոպե հո թալան չի  :Shok:  վայ Դիարան ախր Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստա ԷԼԻՏԱՐ ……իրան չի կարելի կարմիր տալ բա որ Ռեալը կրվի  :Shok:  վայ  :LOL:  եվ այլն……  չնայած ցանացած Ռեալի երկրպագու կփորձի Չհամաձայնվել ակնհայտ , անհերքլի ճշմարտության հետ բայց դե………
Հետո գիտեք ինչ կհամաձայնվեմ այն մտքի հետ որ Բարսան ես տարի իրան ետքան էլ նման չէր……Բայց տղեքի կեսը վնասվացք ունեին ինչ եք ուզում……

----------


## Հենո

Արա էլ էսքանից հետո ինչ ասեմ՞
Քյասարով ստորագրում եմ…

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> կարգին էլ օպտիմիստ երկրպագուներ են է ես Ռեալի երկրպագուները……
> Նախ կխնդրեմ Էտօօին կապիկ չանվանել եթե չեք հարգում գոնե ամոթից, "կապիկը" /ձեր խոսքերով/ Ռեալի դարպասը եդքան գոլա խփել  ընդ որում ոչ միայն Բարսայի կազմում  ԱՄՈԹ………
> Հետո գոնե կլասիկոի 3-3 ը մի հիշեք ամոթա լավ էլի , զատո Ունդիանոն դրանից հետո մեկ-մեկ Գրանդ պոլի հետ բլոտա խաղում…բացատրեմ…Հիշում եք Բարսայի թափը 1 խաղակեսի վերջում ետ հարիֆը վախեցավ որ մի 5 հատ կարողա խփեն դրա համար թափը կոտրելու համար կարմիր տվեց……հետո էլ եթե չեմ սխալվում պիտի են Դիարային էլ հեռացներ ……Բայց մի րոպե հո թալան չի  վայ Դիարան ախր Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստա ԷԼԻՏԱՐ ……իրան չի կարելի կարմիր տալ բա որ Ռեալը կրվի  վայ  եվ այլն……  չնայած ցանացած Ռեալի երկրպագու կփորձի Չհամաձայնվել ակնհայտ , անհերքլի ճշմարտության հետ բայց դե………
> Հետո գիտեք ինչ կհամաձայնվեմ այն մտքի հետ որ Բարսան ես տարի իրան ետքան էլ նման չէր……Բայց տղեքի կեսը վնասվացք ունեին ինչ եք ուզում……



Ախպերս ոնց երևումա դու ֆուտբոլից կանկռետնի հեռու ես… :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հետո գոնե կլասիկոի 3-3 ը մի հիշեք ամոթա լավ էլի


ապեր ետ դու հիշեցիր,ցավոտ կողմերիցա երևի,Մեսսիի տաղանդը փրկեց Բարսային խայտառակությունից,ետ խաղում եչ թե Ռեալը կորցրեց միավոր այլ Բարսան,Ռեալը ափսոսելու բան չունի,ինքը իրա խաղով սաղին տեղը դրեց
ոնց կլնի միատ անթրաշ աբորիգենի կարմիր տան,անցած տարի էլ Բեռնաբեույում Ռեալներ 10 հոգով խաղում,հետո,բանա պատահելա,ֆուտբոլա,միքիչ լուրջա պետք դատել,իսչ սուդյան ինչ բախտ,որ կրումա ինքնա ուժեղագույնը,ես տարի Ռեալներ ուժեղ,անցած տարի Բարսան




> կարգին էլ օպտիմիստ երկրպագուներ են է ես Ռեալի երկրպագուները


լավ էլ նկատել ես

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Real Madrid forever* …  չի հնչում էլի իմ անվան տակ
> Madrid-ն ուր, La liga-ն ուր, 
> 
> Էտ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասել,հաստատ խաբել են,չհավատաս
> Երազներով մի ապրեք ժողովուրդ: Քանի *Բարսան* կա,Մադրիդցիք գնդկը նռնագույն են տեսնելու


Ոչ ոք էլ ինձ չի խաբել: Երևի քեզ են խաբել, որ դու ֆուտբոլից ինչ-որ բան ես հասկանում: Սա երևի բարսելոնի երկրպագուների համար այն պահն ա, որ ասում են, որ լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումն ա: բարսելոնի երկրպագուներով եք սկսում <<հարձակումը, բայց մեր պաշտպանությունը ամուր ա, ու հակագրոհների ժամանակ մենք ենք ձեզ գոլ խփում>>
Մերոնց միայն մի բան կասեմ. պետք չի իզուր տեղը նյարդայնանալ, մի քիչ էլ սպասեք էլի :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ոչ ոք էլ ինձ չի խաբել: Երևի քեզ են խաբել, որ դու ֆուտբոլից ինչ-որ բան ես հասկանում: Սա երևի բարսելոնի երկրպագուների համար այն պահն ա, որ ասում են, որ լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումն ա: բարսելոնի երկրպագուներով եք սկսում <<հարձակումը, բայց մեր պաշտպանությունը ամուր ա, ու հակագրոհների ժամանակ մենք ենք ձեզ գոլ խփում>>
> Մերոնց միայն մի բան կասեմ. պետք չի իզուր տեղը նյարդայնանալ, մի քիչ էլ սպասեք էլի


հա ելի բան չմնաց մի 2-3 հատ խաղ...  :Wink:

----------


## John

Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա երկրպագուների հակամարտությունը երբեք էլ չի հարթվի, բայց մի բան հաստատ է՝ Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հակամարտության մասին ամենաօբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ունեն մարդիկ՝ ովքեր չեմ երկրպագում այս թիմերից որևէ մեկին, բայց մանրակրկիտ ձևով տեղյակ են ֆուտբոլի անցուդարձից: Ստիպված եք ընդունել, որ ես նրանցից մեկն եմ  :Smile:  նախորդ երկու տարիներին Բարսելոնան իսկապես ուժեղագույնն էր Իսպանիայում և ուժողագուններից մեկը Եվրոպայում, իսկ այս տարի այդպես չէ ու բնական է, որ նրանց մեծ մասը չի ուզում դա ընդունել: Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ: Բարսելոնան շուտ դուրս մնաց ՉԼ-ից, Իսպանաիայի գավաթից ու հիմա էլ քիչ շանսեր ունի չեմպիոն դառնալու: Իսկ Ռեա՞լը: Ռեալը ի տարբերություն նախորդ երկու տարիների՝ կարողացավ լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ Բարսելոնային ամբողջ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում և ոչ մի ցուցանիշով չի զիջում վերջինիս: Սեվիլիան… այս թիմն իսկապես արժանի է չեմպիոնի կոչմանը, բայց ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի գաղաթը նվաճելով պետք է բավարարվի, քանի որ նույնիսկ Բարսելոնայից ավելի քիչ շանսեր ունի չեմպոին դառնալու: Ամեն դեպքում՝ ընդունեք դա թե ոչ, հարգելի՛ «բարսելոնացիներ», այս տարի Ռեալն ավելի արժանի է չեմպիոն հռչակվելու, իսկ «ռեալիստներն» ավելի արժանի են, որ իրենց երկրպագած թիմը մրցանակ նվաճի, քան դուք  :Smile:   Որպեսզի թյուր կարծիք չստեղքվի, թե ես Ռեալին եմ երկրպագում, ասեմ, որ ես ավելի շատ հավանում եմ Բարսելոնայի խաղը, քան Ռեալի, բայց ավելի շատ հարգու մեմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին, քան Բարսելոնայի:

----------


## Մանե

> Որպեսզի թյուր կարծիք չստեղքվի, թե ես Ռեալին եմ երկրպագում, ասեմ, որ ես ավելի շատ հավանում եմ Բարսելոնայի խաղը, քան Ռեալի, բայց ավելի շատ հարգու մեմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին, քան Բարսելոնայի:


Չեմ կարծում,որ դրանից ինչ-որ բան խաղի,կապ մեր՝երկրպագուներիս մեջ կփոխվի :Tongue:

----------


## Barça

Երեկ Բարսելոնան  դարձել է Կատալոնիայի չեմպիոն հաղթելով Էսպանյոլին.
հիմնական ժամանակը ավարտվել է 1:1, գոլերի հեղինակներ
Էսկերո(8) և Պեդրաս(24), 11 մետրանոցներով 5:4
Բարան հանդես ե եկել 2-րդ և 3-րդ կազմի խաղացողներով, քանի որ հիմնական կազմի խաղացողները այժմ գտնվում են իրենց ազգային հավաքականների կազմերում.

*Աղբյուր* _PROFFOOTBALL.COM_

----------


## Մանե

*JOHN*

Ստեղ եմ պատասխանում :Smile: Շատ ճիշտ էլ հասկացել ես,ուղղակի կիսով չափ :Tongue: 
Ուզում եմ ասել.որ մեկա հարգես,չհարգես,մեկ ա ամեն մեկս երկրպագելու ենք էն թիմին,որին ուզում ենք,ու դու ըտեղ ընդհանրապես կապ չունես :Smile:

----------


## John

> *JOHN*
> 
> Ստեղ եմ պատասխանումՇատ ճիշտ էլ հասկացել ես,ուղղակի կիսով չափ
> Ուզում եմ ասել.որ մեկա հարգես,չհարգես,մեկ ա ամեն մեկս երկրպագելու ենք էն թիմին,որին ուզում ենք,ու դու ըտեղ ընդհանրապես կապ չունես


Ես չեմ ասում Բարսելոնին երկրպագելը թարգի  Ռեալին երկրպագի… սաղ ասածս էնա, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ Ռեալը Բարսելոնայից ուժեղա ու ով որ էդ փաստը ժխտումա՝ ինքը իրա խղճին դեմա գնում, կամ էլ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդա  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Ես չեմ ասում Բարսելոնին երկրպագելը թարգի  Ռեալին երկրպագի… սաղ ասածս էնա, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ Ռեալը Բարսելոնայից ուժեղա ու ով որ էդ փաստը ժխտումա՝ ինքը իրա խղճին դեմա գնում, կամ էլ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդա


Ըհը :Smile: ,ես էլ էն եմ ասում,որ դա միայն քո կարծիքն ա :Tongue: /ընդ որում խիստ սուբյեկտիվ/

----------


## John

> Ըհը,ես էլ էն եմ ասում,որ դա միայն քո կարծիքն ա/ընդ որում խիստ սուբյեկտիվ/


Մանե՛, քո հետ չեմ շարունակելու վիճել… վերջին անգամ եմ քո գրառումներից որևէ մեկը մեջբերում՝ իմ կարծիքը ինչքան էլ սուբյեկտիվ լինի, հաստատ քոնից օբյեկտիվ է հասկացա՞ր: Էլի՞ բացատրեմ, թե ինչու: Որովհետև՝



> *Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա երկրպագուների հակամարտությունը երբեք էլ չի հարթվի, բայց մի բան հաստատ է՝ Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հակամարտության մասին ամենաօբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ունեն մարդիկ՝ ովքեր չեն երկրպագում այս թիմերից որևէ մեկին, բայց մանրակրկիտ ձևով տեղյակ են ֆուտբոլի անցուդարձից:*

----------


## Մանե

> Մանե՛, քո հետ չեմ շարունակելու վիճել…


Քեզ ոչ մեկ էլ չի ստիպում շարունակել :Wink: 
մենակ մի բան կասեմ քո *ԽԻՍՏ ՕԲՅԵԿՏԻՎ* կարծիքի մասին:Քչերը չեն,որ չերկրպագելով այս թիմերից և ոչ մեկին,ասում են,որ ԲԱՐՍԱՆ ավելի ուժեղ ա և ավելի ա արժանի հաղթանակի,քան Ռեալը :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> վերջին անգամ եմ քո գրառումներից որևէ մեկը մեջբերում՝ իմ կարծիքը ինչքան էլ սուբյեկտիվ լինի, հաստատ քոնից օբյեկտիվ է հասկացա՞ր:


Եթե անհասկացողի տպավորություն եմ թողել,ապա դա էլ ա քո կարծիքը ու քո գործը :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մանե՛, քո հետ չեմ շարունակելու վիճել… վերջին անգամ եմ քո գրառումներից որևէ մեկը մեջբերում՝ իմ կարծիքը ինչքան էլ սուբյեկտիվ լինի, հաստատ քոնից օբյեկտիվ է հասկացա՞ր: Էլի՞ բացատրեմ, թե ինչու: Որովհետև՝


աղբեր չարժի վիճել.. հյուրաքանչյւուր ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդու համարել ստեղի քո ասաչը Ճիշտ կլինի...  :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Արա էլ էսքանից հետո ինչ ասեմ՞
> Քյասարով ստորագրում եմ…
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> 
> Ախպերս ոնց երևումա դու ֆուտբոլից կանկռետնի հեռու ես…


Հա դե ակնհայտա մեզնից ով ինչ հեռավորության վրայա ֆուտբոլից  :Cool:  …եթե դա չեք ընդունում էլ ինչ ասեմ  :Think:  ՏԽՈՒՐԱ  :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

Ռայկարդը սյուրպրիզ ա պատրաստել, առանց Ռոնալդինյոի կարգին խաղ կստացվի, էտ տակտիկայում ինքը տեղ չունի, հեսա Ինեստան կասի, չզարմանաք որ նա հայտնվի ընդհանրապես իր համար անսովոր դիրքում:
Չավի էռնանդեսը Կատալոնացի ա,..., կասեք իհարկե, բայց իրական կատալոնացի ա, հատուկ դեղին ա ստացել, որ այսօր չխաղա իսպանիայի հավաքկանից, որ հանգստանա ու խաղա Բարսայից :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Ռայկարդը սյուրպրիզ ա պատրաստել, առանց Ռոնալդինյոի կարգին խաղ կստացվի, էտ տակտիկայում ինքը տեղ չունի, հեսա Ինեստան կասի, չզարմանաք որ նա հայտնվի ընդհանրապես իր համար անսովոր դիրքում:
> Չավի էռնանդեսը Կատալոնացի ա,..., կասեք իհարկե, բայց իրական կատալոնացի ա, հատուկ դեղին ա ստացել, որ այսօր չխաղա իսպանիայի հավաքկանից, որ հանգստանա ու խաղա Բարսայից


 :LOL:  Եթե իսկականից տենցա եղել՝ ուրեմն Չավին հարգվավ…



> Երեկ Բարսելոնան դարձել է Կատալոնիայի չեմպիոն հաղթելով Էսպանյոլին.
> հիմնական ժամանակը ավարտվել է 1:1, գոլերի հեղինակներ
> Էսկերո(8) և Պեդրաս(24), 11 մետրանոցներով 5:4
> Բարան հանդես ե եկել 2-րդ և 3-րդ կազմի խաղացողներով, քանի որ հիմնական կազմի խաղացողները այժմ գտնվում են իրենց ազգային հավաքականների կազմերում.
> 
> Աղբյուր PROFFOOTBALL.COM


Լավ է՝ գոնե մի մրցանակ նվաճեղ Բարսելանան… Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Եթե իսկականից տենցա եղել՝ ուրեմն Չավին հարգվավ…


Ի, ինքը իրա բերանով ա ասել, էրեկ զանգեց :Tongue: 
համ էլ հովսեփ ջան մեժդու նամի, Ֆռանկը խոսացել ա Դիեգոյի, ու Պաբլոի հետ, իրանք էլ ասել են , որ Լեոն մեր ախպերնա , դու էլ մեր ախպոր մեծ ախպերն ես, ինչքան մեզնից կախված ա կանենք մեռնեմ քեզ, Ֆռանկին մեռնեն էլի, վոբշմ, ըտենց ընգեր ջան, բայց մարդու չասես :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա դե ակնհայտա մեզնից ով ինչ հեռավորության վրայա ֆուտբոլից  …եթե դա չեք ընդունում էլ ինչ ասեմ  ՏԽՈՒՐԱ


տխուրը շատ շատ քո համարա,թե չե մեր համար տխուր բան դժվար լինի,մենք ֆուտբոլին լավ էլ մոտիկ ենք :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չավի էռնանդեսը Կատալոնացի ա,..., կասեք իհարկե, բայց իրական կատալոնացի ա, հատուկ դեղին ա ստացել, որ այսօր չխաղա իսպանիայի հավաքկանից, որ հանգստանա ու խաղա Բարսայից


Դավօ'օ դրա համար էլ Իսպանիադ չի նվաճի ոչինչ, քանի դեռ խաղում են բասկեր ու կատալոնացիներ :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երեկ Բարսելոնան  դարձել է Կատալոնիայի չեմպիոն հաղթելով Էսպանյոլին.
> հիմնական ժամանակը ավարտվել է 1:1, գոլերի հեղինակներ
> Էսկերո(8) և Պեդրաս(24), 11 մետրանոցներով 5:4
> Բարան հանդես ե եկել 2-րդ և 3-րդ կազմի խաղացողներով, քանի որ հիմնական կազմի խաղացողները այժմ գտնվում են իրենց ազգային հավաքականների կազմերում.
> 
> *Աղբյուր* _PROFFOOTBALL.COM_


Դե թող միայն իրանց առաջնությունում խաղան, թող հրաժարվեն Իսպանական լիգայում խաղալուց: Անընդհատ ասում են <<Բարսելոնան Իսպանիա չէ>>: ՈՒրեմն թող տղամարդկություն ունենան ու, հավատարիմ մնալով իրենց սկզբունքներին, չխաղան Իսպանիայում, թե չէ դրանով իրանք ապացուցում են, որ իսպանացի են:

----------


## Cesare

Ոշեմ մի վիճեք, որ մեծերը ասում են Ռեալն ա չեմպիոն, ուրեմն Ռեալն ա :

Հ.Գ. Մեծերին լսել ա պետք :

----------


## Cesare

> խաղերի հաղթական հաշիվները մի հատ կհիշացնե՞ս/հատկապես առաջինինը/Մենակ չասես առաջինում էլ *ԲԱՐՈՅԱՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ* հաղթանակ ա Ռեալը տարել


Հիշացնեմ 2 : 0, 3 : 3 .
Եթե չգիտեիր ասեմ, որ Կապելոի համար կարևորը հաշիվն ա, որը վառ արտահայտում ա Ռեալի հաղթանակը : 
Երկրորդի մասին չես ուզում խոսաս ?? Ռեալը խաղով առավելություն ոներ : Փորձեք չհամաձայնվել :

----------


## Taurus

> Ռայկարդը սյուրպրիզ ա պատրաստել, առանց Ռոնալդինյոի կարգին խաղ կստացվի, էտ տակտիկայում ինքը տեղ չունի, հեսա Ինեստան կասի, չզարմանաք որ նա հայտնվի ընդհանրապես իր համար անսովոր դիրքում:


և աչքիս ես ճիշտ եմ, նախնական կազմը յսօրվա հանդիպման համար
1	 Victor Valdes
11	 Gianluca Zambrotta
5	 Carlos Puyol
21	 Lilian Thuram
12	 Giovanni van Bronckhorst
6	 Xavi Hernandez
3	 Thiago Motta
20	 Deco
19	 Lionel Messi
9	 Samuel Eto'o
24	 Andrés Iniesta

----------


## Davo'o

> Դավօ'օ դրա համար էլ Իսպանիադ չի նվաճի ոչինչ, քանի դեռ խաղում են բասկեր ու կատալոնացիներ


Գրողը տանի  :Fool:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> և աչքիս ես ճիշտ եմ, նախնական կազմը յսօրվա հանդիպման համար
> 1	 Victor Valdes
> 11	 Gianluca Zambrotta
> 5	 Carlos Puyol
> 21	 Lilian Thuram
> 12	 Giovanni van Bronckhorst
> 6	 Xavi Hernandez
> 3	 Thiago Motta
> 20	 Deco
> ...


Ափսոս Ռեալի խաղն են ցույց տալիս։ Նենց կուզենայի նայեի։ :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

НТВ+Спорт, Canal+ (Spain), Canal+ Sport (Fra), Dierna+, DigitAlb Premium 2, Kanal 5 (Den), NTV Hayat BiH, Sky Calcio 2, Sky Sport Italia 1, Sport 2 (Ukr), Sport TV2, SportClub (Hun), SuperSport 7 Nova, SuperSport 7 SA, TV2 Sport (Nor) 3, TV4 Sport-Expressen.

ահա այն ալիքները ,որով կարող ես նայել

----------


## Ungrateful

Երբ են այդ խաղերը՞

----------


## Սերխիո

> Երբ են այդ խաղերը՞


Այսօր` 00-00

----------


## Սամվել

> НТВ+Спорт, Canal+ (Spain), Canal+ Sport (Fra), Dierna+, DigitAlb Premium 2, Kanal 5 (Den), NTV Hayat BiH, Sky Calcio 2, Sky Sport Italia 1, Sport 2 (Ukr), Sport TV2, SportClub (Hun), SuperSport 7 Nova, SuperSport 7 SA, TV2 Sport (Nor) 3, TV4 Sport-Expressen.
> 
> ահա այն ալիքները ,որով կարող ես նայել


Բայց լավ ասիր  :Smile:  …մարդ կա Արմենիայի հույսինա մեկ ել TV5 ի, Օրինակ ես … :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես էլ եմ ետ օրի  :Sad:  բայց դե կարողա մարդ լինի ում պետք գա ,ինչ իմանաս :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհակալություն, բայց ես էլ եմ Բղդոի հույսին։ մնաց ինտեռնետով գոնե հաշիվը նայեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

ինձ  թվում է, եթե Ռեալը ցույց տան ,ապա օն-լայն հաշիվները կգրի տակը

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ոնցոր թե ցույց են տալու Ռեալը

----------


## Taurus

Thiago Motta -ի փփոխարեն խաղալու է  Eidur Gudjohnsen-ը, հըմ երեք հարձակվող :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալը կրվումաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա 0-1 հաշվով : դե տղեք ձեզ տենանք Բարսան   1-1 ա  :Hands Up:  մի հատ էլ բարսան խփի ու……… :Yahoo:  :Drinks:  :Dance:  ……բայց հլը որ Սառագոսա ենգ բալետ անում………դե ՍԱՌԱԳՈՍԱ……………  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ungrateful

1-1 արդեն շանսեր կան...  :LOL: 

Բարսանել կրումա 2-1

----------


## Ungrateful

Վերջ... Ռեալը 2-2 խաղաց..
Բարսան ել 2-2 խաղաց
ոնց "ջոգումեմ" Ռեալը 99.9 "Չեմպիոնա" Հաջորդ խաղն ել Մալյորկաի հետա խաղում ինձ թվումա հնարաոր չի որ կրվի...

----------


## REAL_ist

ես ինչ տուր էր,տռիլլեռ էր :Yahoo: 
ուզենային սենց չէին կարա մտածեին,Մեսսիի ձեռքով գոլը,Բեքհեմի ոտը ջարդած խաղալը,ՌՎՆ ի գոլը վերջին րոպեին ու ետ նույն վարկյանին փոխեցի նտվ սպորտ ու գնդակը մտավ բարսելոնայի դարպասը,ոնց որ կինո լինի,երազա աչկիս վրես խաբար չկաա :Yahoo:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:     ՌԵԱԼը պտի չեմպիոն դառնաաաաաաաաա :Clapping:  :Drinks:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ես ինչ տուր էր,տռիլլեռ էր
> ուզենային սենց չէին կարա մտածեին,Մեսսիի ձեռքով գոլը,Բեքհեմի ոտը ջարդած խաղալը,ՌՎՆ ի գոլը վերջին րոպեին ու ետ նույն վարկյանին փոխեցի նտվ սպորտ ու գնդակը մտավ բարսելոնայի դարպասը,ոնց որ կինո լինի,երազա աչկիս վրես խաբար չկաա    ՌԵԱԼը պտի չեմպիոն դառնաաաաաաաաա


Արխաին, Երազ չի   :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես ինչ տուր էր,տռիլլեռ էր
> ուզենային սենց չէին կարա մտածեին,Մեսսիի ձեռքով գոլը,Բեքհեմի ոտը ջարդած խաղալը,ՌՎՆ ի գոլը վերջին րոպեին ու ետ նույն վարկյանին փոխեցի նտվ սպորտ ու գնդակը մտավ բարսելոնայի դարպասը,ոնց որ կինո լինի,երազա աչկիս վրես խաբար չկաա    ՌԵԱԼը պտի չեմպիոն դառնաաաաաաաաա


Ես էլ գրեթե նույն վիճակում էի. մի մատս Ռեալի խաղի վրա, մյուսը` բարսելոնի: Անընդհատ սպասում էի, որ բարսելոն-Էսպանյոլ խաղի հաշիվը 2:1-ից դառնա 2:2: Էսքան չէի ուրախացել :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

:Sad:  :Cray:  օֆֆ լավ ինչ արած ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՈՒՄ եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին…ՄԵնք Գիտենք Տղամարդավարի պարտվել…Չնայած ով գիտի մեկ էլ տեսար Մալյորկան մի բան արեց…… :Sad:  :Cray:  
Մի բան էլ ասեմ ետ Էսպանյոլը ինչ դավաճան դուս եկավ հետո ինչ որ դերբիա բայց դե կատալոնացին կատալոնացուն սենց բան չպիտի աներ… :Angry2: …

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> օֆֆ լավ ինչ արած ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՈՒՄ եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին…ՄԵնք Գիտենք Տղամարդավարի պարտվել…Չնայած ով գիտի մեկ էլ տեսար Մալյորկան մի բան արեց…… 
> Մի բան էլ ասեմ ետ Էսպանյոլը ինչ դավաճան դուս եկավ հետո ինչ որ դերբիա բայց դե կատալոնացին կատալոնացուն սենց բան չպիտի աներ……


Ես համաձայն չեմ քո մտքի հետ, որ կատալոնացին կատալոնացում սենց բան չպիտի աներ։ Սա Ֆուտբոլ է (մեծատառ պատահական չէ), ինչքան շատ լինեն այսպիսի սկզբունքային խաղեր, լարված պայքար, այնքան գեղեցիկ և մեծ է ֆուտբոլը։ 
Բարսայի խաղը չեմ նայել։ Իսկ Ռեալի խաղի մասին իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը։ Ինչքան էլ ես հավանում եմ Կապելոին, բայց մի բան դուրս չի գալիս ահավոր իր գլխավորած թիմերում։ Նույնն էր նաև իմ սիրած իտալական թիմում, Յուվենտուսում։ Դա այն է, որ երբ խաղը անհաջող ընթացք է ստանում Կապելոյի թիմերը սկսում են խաղալ ահավոր։ Բազմաթիվ կեղտոտ սահանկումներ, որոնցրվ հակառակորդին կարելի է շատ վատ վնասվածքներ հասցնել։ Ես, որ հիշում եմ անցած տարվա ՉԼից, որ Յուվեն թռնում էր, ինչ եին անում խաղացողները զզվելս գալիս է։ 

Ինչևէ ես դեռ չեմ շտապում շնորհավորել Ռեալի երկրպագուներն, քանի որ ինչպես այս տուրում կրկին ապացուցվեց. Դաշտը հարթ է, և գնդակը կլոր։

----------


## Սերխիո

Ներսես ջան ,կեղտոտ խաղում էր Սարագոսան ,եթե ուշադիր նայել ես, հիշի թե  աջ եզրում պաշտպանը ` սերխիոն, քանի անգամ գառլախեց Բեքհեմին ու ՌՎՆ-ին :Shok: 

Դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է,կնշենք միայն 17-ին ,իսկ հիամ սպասում ենք :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> օֆֆ լավ ինչ արած ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՈՒՄ եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին…ՄԵնք Գիտենք Տղամարդավարի պարտվել…


Հանկարծ չկարծես, թե հեգնում եմ,  :Think:  բայց լավ դիվանագետ կլինեիր

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես ջան ,կեղտոտ խաղում էր Սարագոսան ,եթե ուշադիր նայել ես, հիշի թե  աջ եզրում պաշտպանը ` սերխիոն, քանի անգամ գառլախեց Բեքհեմին ու ՌՎՆ-ին
> 
> Դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է,կնշենք միայն 17-ին ,իսկ հիամ սպասում ենք


հա մի քանի անգամ էլ Սագագոսան տենց բաներ արեց, բայց Դիառան ու Ռամոսը այլանդակում էին մի ուրշ ձև։ Էլի եմ ասում ինչքան էլ որ սիրում եմ Յուվենտուսը մեկա Էն խաղից հետո նենց էի զզվում, նման բան երեկվա խաղը հիշեցրեց։ Ուղղակի դա Կապելոի թիմերի հիվանդություննա ես ինչան նկատել եմ։

----------


## kiki

Ներսես ջան, Ռամոսը տեղից կոպիտ ֆուտբոլիստ է, այսինքն, ոչ թե կոպիտ, այլ կոնֆլիկտային անվանենք, ու դա կապ չունի Կապելլոյի հետ...նա բոլոր մարզիչների ժամանակ էլ նման ձևով է խաղում...Դիարայի մասին էլ կարելի է նույնն ասել...

----------


## Սերխիո

:Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավն էր :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> 


Էլ ինչ Կարայիք գրեիք Բարսայի Ֆորմի վրա…ՅԱԽՔ… :Bad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> 


Շատ լավներ, վերջն էր...  :Lol2:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էլ ինչ Կարայիք գրեիք Բարսայի Ֆորմի վրա…ՅԱԽՔ…


Hala Madrid, Hala Real  :Hands Up:

----------


## Barça

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարաի երկրպագուններին, Արսենալի և Բարսելոնայի ղեկավարները համաձայնության են եկել Անրիի տրանսֆերի հարցում.
30 մլն եվրո.

մյուս տրանսֆերային նորթությունն էլ Բարսաին վերաբերվող, Գուդյոնսենին փոխում են Պիկեյի հետ, դեռևս էսքանը.

----------


## Ungrateful

> Շնորհավորում եմ Բարաի երկրպագուններին, Արսենալի և Բարսելոնայի ղեկավարները համաձայնության են եկել Անրիի տրանսֆերի հարցում.
> 30 մլն եվրո.
> 
> մյուս տրանսֆերային նորթությունն էլ Բարսաին վերաբերվող, Գուդյոնսենին փոխում են Պիկեյի հետ, դեռևս էսքանը.


Լավա, վատ չի, փաստորեն Անրին էլ գնաց Բարսա... :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Շնորհավորում եմ Բարաի երկրպագուններին, Արսենալի և Բարսելոնայի ղեկավարները համաձայնության են եկել Անրիի տրանսֆերի հարցում.
> 30 մլն եվրո.
> 
> մյուս տրանսֆերային նորթությունն էլ Բարսաին վերաբերվող, Գուդյոնսենին փոխում են Պիկեյի հետ, դեռևս էսքանը.


Ջան,  Էս հաստատա՞։ Լավա որ գալիսա, Մենակ լավ չի, որ Արսենալնա լքում։ 
Մեկ էլ Էդոին չծախեն, Ինչ կանեն երկուսով էէէէէ։ Բռնվեք։

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մեկ էլ Էդոին չծախեն, Ինչ կանեն երկուսով էէէէէ։ Բռնվեք։


չլնող բանա, երկու երնեկ մի տեղ, բա ,որ Կակա-Ռոնալդու առնենք ?

----------


## Amaru

Բայց Մեսսիի գոլը վերջն էր...  :Hands Up:  Ապրի տղեն, ապրի   :Ok: 

Անրին Կատալոնյայու՞մ  :Xeloq:  Ադե լավ էլի...

----------


## Աբելյան

Վերջ. Բարսելոնը դառավ Իսպանիայում 3-րդ սիրած թիմը:
Հուսամ Անրին կդառնա Բարսայի առաջատարը (չնայած ինչ հուսալ, եթե նաղդ դառնալու ա  :Jpit: )

----------


## REAL_ist

Ժողովուրդ հլը չի առել Բարսան,սպասենք պաշտոնական տվյալների,ամեն ինչ դեռ հնարավորա
ես էլ բանակցությունների մասին`
http://www.championat.ru/football/news-47333.html

----------


## Սամվել

Չեմ հասկանում ինչիա ես թեմայի Մոդերատորը իմ գրառումները ջնջում բայց ուրիշներ թեմայից դուրս գրառումները պահում :Angry2:  ի ինքնելա Ռեալի երկրպագու ետ հասկացանք բայց դե անդամների մեջ խտրականություն դնելով հո չի  :Nono: 
Էսա ինձ Նկատ են ՏԱԼՈՒ  :Lol2: 

Ավելացվել է 51 վայրկյան անց



> Hala Madrid, Hala Real


Ընկեր այս թեմայում տենց զզվելի բաներ մի գրի  :Bad: 

եթե ինձ նկատի ունեք, ապա սխալվում եք, ես երբեք իմ երկրպագությունը մոդերատրական պարտականությունները կատարելիս հաշվի չեմ առել...գրեք իմաստալից ու նորմալ գրառումներ, և դրանք չեն ջնջվի...իսկ զգուշացում ես այս բաժնում տվել եմ բոլորին և վաղուց...

հարգանքներով՝ kiki

----------


## Cesare

> Ընկեր այս թեմայում տենց զզվելի բաներ մի գրի


Եթե քեզ համար զզվելի ա իմ համար ամենևին :
Ետի պարզ ճշմարտությունն ա :
Ու եթե քո դուրը չի գալիս, ապա չի նշանակում որ կարաս արգելես տենց բան գրելու :

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե քեզ համար զզվելի ա իմ համար ամենևին :
> Ետի պարզ ճշմարտությունն ա :
> Ու եթե քո դուրը չի գալիս, ապա չի նշանակում որ կարաս արգելես տենց բան գրելու :


Ախպեր ջան ես նախ իրավունք էլ չունեմ ինչ որ մեկին ինչ որ բան արգելել սակայն այս թեմայում նման գրառումները մի քիչ անիմաստ ու նեռվայացնող են……իմիջայլոց ես թեման Բարսայի ֆանատների համարա  :Angry2:   :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Hala Madrid, Hala Real





> եթե ինձ նկատի ունեք, ապա սխալվում եք, ես երբեք իմ երկրպագությունը մոդերատրական պարտականությունները կատարելիս հաշվի չեմ առել...գրեք իմաստալից ու նորմալ գրառումներ, և դրանք չեն ջնջվի...իսկ զգուշացում ես այս բաժնում տվել եմ բոլորին և վաղուց...
> 
> հարգանքներով՝ kiki




Ինչքանով ես ես գրառումը համարում թենայի մեջ ու իմաստալից   :Angry2:  :Think: 

Սա գրառում չէր, այլ բացատրություն ու հերթական զգուշացում...պարզապես չցանկացա ջնջել գրառումդ...
շարունակելը անիմաստ եմ գտնում...

----------


## REAL_ist

> իմիջայլոց ես թեման Բարսայի ֆանատների համարա


Բարսայի ֆանատների համար չի է,Բարսան քննարկելու համար, իսկ ետ տարբեր բաներ են, իսկ ետ նկարները Բարսայի ֆոռմեն էր,որի վրա էր գրված հաճելի բառերը,դրա համար էլ լռիվ ճիշտ տեղումա գրված

----------


## Cesare

> Ախպեր ջան ես նախ իրավունք էլ չունեմ ինչ որ մեկին ինչ որ բան արգելել սակայն այս թեմայում նման գրառումները մի քիչ անիմաստ ու նեռվայացնող են……իմիջայլոց ես թեման Բարսայի ֆանատների համարա


Լավա, որ ջոգում ես, որ իրավունք չունես :
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա hala Madrid-ին կարգին ել գրառում ա :
Եթե Ռեալը կրումա, ուրեմն տենց ել պետք ա գրի :
Ինքը գրել ա հենց քեզ ներվայնացնելու համար ,
որ վաղը_մյուս օրը Ռեալը կրի դու ետ առումով 
խոսալու տեղ չունենաս  :Smile:  :Ok:  :

----------


## kiki

Վերջին անգամ եմ կրկնում, վերջ տվեք անիմաստ վեճերին...եթե շարունակեք, ջնջվելու են՝ արդեն առանց բացատրությունների...

----------


## Ambrosine

:Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :Drinks:   :Clapping:   :Yahoo:   :Jpit:   :Angel: 
Խոսքերն ավելորդ են.....................

----------


## Cesare

Բա որ ասում էի Մեծերին լսել ա պետք :  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Barça

Արսենալը պաշտոնապես վաճառքից հանել է 14 համարի մարզաշապիկները, հիշեցնեմ որ 14 համարի մարզաշապիկով հանդես էր գալիս Թիերի Անրին.
Փաստորեն այսքանով վերջ դրվեց էն ամենին ինչը ծավալվել էր Անրիի և Արսենալի շուրջ, և ամենայն հավանականությամբ Անրին մի քանի օրից կհագնի Բարսաի մարզաշապիկը.

----------


## Սամվել

> Արսենալը պաշտոնապես վաճառքից հանել է 14 համարի մարզաշապիկները, հիշեցնեմ որ 14 համարի մարզաշապիկով հանդես էր գալիս Թիերի Անրին.
> Փաստորեն այսքանով վերջ դրվեց էն ամենին ինչը ծավալվել էր Անրիի և Արսենալի շուրջ, և ամենայն հավանականությամբ Անրին մի քանի օրից կհագնի Բարսաի մարզաշապիկը.


Բարի գալուստ Թիերի ջան հուսով եմ քո խաղը կգտնես նաև մեր Շարքերում  :Think: 
Ուրախ եմ իրան մեր Շարքերում Տեսնելով քանի որ իրան նրան համարում եմ Կաշվե գնդակի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն վարպետներց………ՌԵԱԼԻՍՆԵՐ ԲՌՆՎԵՔ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարի գալուստ Թիերի ջան հուսով եմ քո խաղը կգտնես նաև մեր Շարքերում 
> Ուրախ եմ իրան մեր Շարքերում Տեսնելով քանի որ իրան նրան համարում եմ Կաշվե գնդակի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն վարպետներց………ՌԵԱԼԻՍՆԵՐ ԲՌՆՎԵՔ


Հլը որ ինքը չէր էլ ծնվել, ՌԵԱԼՈՒՄ խաղում էին Կաշվե գնդակի լավագույն վարպետները, :Tongue:  նենց որ իզուր մի վախացրու: Բռնվելու կարիք մենք ու մեր թիմը չենք զգում :Cool:

----------


## Barça

*Անրին Բարսելոնայի նոր հարձակվող*

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է կատալոնական  SPORT.ES-ը, Ֆրանսիացի հարձակվող Թիերի Անրին 4 տարվա պայմանագիր է կնքել Կատալոնական Բարսելոնայի հետ, Բարսան վճարել է Արսենալին 24 մլն եվրո. Անրին կխաղա 14 համարի մարզաշապիկով, որը նախկինում պատկանել է Յոհան Կրուիֆին, վերջինս էլ իր հերթին իր համաձայնությունն է տվել, որպիսի Անրին խաղա այդ համարի մարզաշապիկով

պաշտոնական արարողությունը տեղի կունենա մոտակա օրերս.
վերջնականապես Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսաի բոլոր երկրպագուներին.

----------


## Taurus

Ջան , ջան , ջան, բայց էտքան էժան :Shok: 
կպել ա, ինչ ա, թե ես տեղյակ չեմ կարող ա հետը էլի մի բան են տվել, ասենք տղեքից մեկին :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Անրին Բարսելոնայի նոր հարձակվող*
> 
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է կատալոնական  SPORT.ES-ը, Ֆրանսիացի հարձակվող Թիերի Անրին 4 տարվա պայմանագիր է կնքել Կատալոնական Բարսելոնայի հետ, Բարսան վճարել է Արսենալին 24 մլն եվրո. Անրին կխաղա 14 համարի մարզաշապիկով, որը նախկինում պատկանել է Յոհան Կրուիֆին, վերջինս էլ իր հերթին իր համաձայնությունն է տվել, որպիսի Անրին խաղա այդ համարի մարզաշապիկով
> 
> պաշտոնական արարողությունը տեղի կունենա մոտակա օրերս.
> վերջնականապես Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսաի բոլոր երկրպագուներին.


Ջան Բարսային հիմա ոչ մեկ չի կարանալու կանգնացնի,մյուս տարին մերնա լինելու:

----------


## Cesare

> Ջան Բարսային հիմա ոչ մեկ չի կարանալու կանգնացնի,մյուս տարին մերնա լինելու:


*Կապրենք կերևա ............*

----------


## Cesare

*Անրիի տրանսֆերի մասին մանրամասն կարաք կարդաք այստեղ* 
*>>>* 
http://www.football365.com/story/0,1...443134,00.html

----------


## kiki

ես ձեր տեղը Անրիի համար էդքան չէի ուրախանա ...

----------


## John

Շնորհավորում եմ լավ ձեռքբերման համար

----------


## Cesare

*Քանի տարեկան ա Անրին ???*

----------


## Cesare

*Անրիի տրանսֆերի մասին մանրամասն կարաք կարդաք նաև այստեղ* 
*>>>* 
http://www.chelsea-fc.ru/english_foo...7_21_54_5.html

----------


## Աբելյան

Հիմա ո՞վ ա զամենների նստարանին նստելու

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> *Քանի տարեկան ա Անրին ???*


29 տարեկանա 
Հուսով եմ, որ Շեվչենկոյի օրը չի ընկնի: Ինձ թվում է, որ երկուսը միասին են խաղալու Անրին ու Էտոոն

----------


## Սերխիո

Ախր ով-ով ,բայց դե Անրին պտի չգնար էլի :Sad: 
Իմ ամենասիրել խաղացողը  Զիդանից հետո, պետք է գոլեր խփի թշնամու համր ....

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նախ, Անրին պատկանում է իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստների թվին: Ամեն անգամ հիանում եմ նրանով, թե ինչպես է նա վարվում գնդակի հետ, ինչ արագություն ունի, ու ինչպիսի հիանալի հարվածների է տիրապետում:
Ցավում եմ նրա համար, որ լքեց Արսենալը, որը իմ ամենասիրած անգլիական թիմն է: Բայց նաև շատ ուրախ եմ, որ եկավ իմ համար թիվ 1 ակումբը: Հուսով եմ, որ մյուս տարի Բարսելոնի հարձակումը կխաղա այնպես ինչպես ես այս պահին պատկերացնում եմ:
Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ Անրիի համար ամենահարմար առաջնությունը դա Իսպանիայի առաջնությունն է: Այստեղ օգտագործելով իր հրթիռային արագությունը նա շատ տհաճություններ կպատճառի մրցակիցներին:

Մի ծոսքով շատ ուրախ եմ, որ կայացավ այս տեղափոխությունը:

----------


## Cesare

*Իմ կարծիքով Շևչենկո ա լինելու :*
*Չնայած, որ մտածում եմ տենց չի`*
*լրիվ հակառակն ա, բայց ինտուիցիաս*
*տենց ա հուշում, իսկ իմ ինտուիցիան*
*մինչ օրս երբեք չի խաբել :*

*Ռոնալդինյո -- Անրի -- Էտօ'օ -- Մեսի :*

*Լավնա չեմ կարա չհամաձայնվեմ,*
*երեվի աշխարհում ամենագեղեցիկն ու ամենաուժեղը,*
*բայց ոչ ամենաօգտակարը:*

*Ինձ թվում ա մյուս տարի ել ա Ռեալը ավելի ուժեղ գտնվելու :*

----------


## Սամվել

Կապրենք կտեսնենք……………
Մենակ չեմ կարում հասկանամ ինչից վերցրիր ոչ արդյունավետ :Think:  :Unsure:

----------


## Cesare

> Մենակ չեմ կարում հասկանամ ինչից վերցրիր ոչ արդյունավետ


*ինտուիցիա ........... հետո մի քիչ ել որ մտածում ես ախր շա~տ ճոխ հարձակում ա է:*




> Կապրենք կտեսնենք……………


*Կապրենք կտեսնենք ճիշտ ասեցիր :*

----------


## Սերխիո

Այդ կվարտետը իրական չէ , դեռ շատ խոշոր տրանսֆերներ կլինեն  օրինակ ` էտօ'օ  կամ ռոնալդինյոն ->միլան  ,կամ մեկել տեսար  Մեսսին -> ինտեր  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այդ կվարտետը իրական չէ , դեռ շատ խոշոր տրանսֆերներ կլինեն  օրինակ ` էտօ'օ  կամ ռոնալդինյոն ->միլան  ,կամ մեկել տեսար  Մեսսին -> ինտեր


Էլ ինչ Կուզեք :Tongue:  Բարսան Մյուս տարի աջ ու ձախ վաաայ չեմ կարում պատկերացնեմ ինչա անելու :Shok:  մորթ …Դաժան ձևերով…այնպես որ փռփուռներից մի կախվեք մենք ոչ մկին էլ չենք պատրաստվում վաճառել :Think:  :Angry2:

----------


## Cesare

> Էլ ինչ Կուզեք Բարսան Մյուս տարի աջ ու ձախ վաաայ չեմ կարում պատկերացնեմ ինչա անելու մորթ …Դաժան ձևերով…այնպես որ փռփուռներից մի կախվեք մենք ոչ մկին էլ չենք պատրաստվում վաճառել


*Ոնց որ դու եիր գրել Կապրենք Կտեսնենք :*
*Հլը տրանսֆերային պատուհանի փակմանը եքա ժամանակ կա :*
*ՈՒ կարողա հլը Բարսաից ինչ որ մեկին առնեն :*
*Ու ստե ոչ-ոք փռփուռներից չի կախվում :*

----------


## Taurus

և այսպես Գաբին էլ եկավ մեզ մոտ ու հավանաբար կխաղա կենտրոնում Պույոլի հետ, համ էլ հեռվից իրար նման են :Smile: , ձախից կխաղա Աբիդալը, աջից Ձամբռոտտան (որը ի դեպ իրեն անցած սեզոնում հիանալի դրսեվորեց), հենակետային կիսապասհտպան , դեռ պարզ չի Յայա տուրեն ինչպես կդրսեվորի իրեն ու կկարողանա Էդմիլսոնի փոխարեն զույգ կազմել Xavi-ի հետ…
Կենտրոնում Deco Sousan ա, չգիտեմ ինչու ինձ թվում է որ ինքը գնալու ա Բարսայից ու իրա տեղը մի հատ ջահել ա գալու, ասենք Ֆաբրեգասի կարգի, բայց դե էտ արդեն էնքան էլ էական չի, որովհետև արջևի եռյակը գազան ա, Ronaldinho, Messi, Henry
Նենց որ լավ կլինի :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Յայա տուրեն ինչպես կդրսեվորի իրեն ու կկարողանա Էդմիլսոնի փոխարեն զույգ կազմել Xavi-ի հետ…


Էդմիլսոնը արդեն Նյուքասլի խաղացողա ինչքան գիտեմ,Տուրեյի ճանապարհը բացա,եթե իհարկե 2 կենտրոնական կիսապաշտպանով չխաղան ու 4 հարցակվողով

----------


## Սերխիո

Ձամբրետան Բարսայում ապագա չունի ,դա պարզ է ,և շահավետ առաջարկի դեպքում անպայման կծախի նրան ,ավելի կոնկրետ միլանը երազումէ նրան առնել ...

Միլիտոն բարձրակարգ պաշտպան չի ,ետ հաստատ, Սարագոսայում հաջող հանդես գալը չի նշանակում ավելի մեծ ակումբում առաջատար լինեը , բայց յոլա կտանի ...

Բարսայի ամենակարևոր օղակը ,որ պիտի թարմացնեին ետ ,դարպասապահն ա, եթե Վալոդիկին ծախեին որևէ մի անգլիական ակումբի ,ուր միշտ դարպասապահի կարիք կա , կարող են չեմպիոնության հավակնել :Tongue: 

Վստահ եմ ,որ բոլոր կուլեների երազած  կվարտետը իրական չի լինի առաջնության ժամանակ ,մեկը գնալու ա

----------


## Cesare

> և արջևի եռյակը գազան ա, Ronaldinho, Messi, Henry
> Նենց որ լավ կլինի


Չջոգա Էտօին մոռացաք, Չելսիին եք ծախել, թե զամեն եք նստցնելու ???  :Shok:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Կստորագրի պայմանագիր Բարսելոնը Դրենտեի հետ ?  >>>* 




 *Բարսելոնը այնուհանդերձ կերակարձգի Ռոնալդինյոյի հետ պայմանագրի ժամկետը  >>>*

----------


## Taurus

Հնարավոր է արդյոք, որ Բարսան խաղա 2 հարձակվողով, ասենք 4:4:2 մարտավարությամբ: իմ կարծիքով կարող է, բայց միայն այն դեպքում եթե պաշտպաններից մեկը խաղա առաջ համարյա հենակետայինի դիրքում, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես 3:5:2 մարտավարությամբ, օրինակ
....................Valdes......................
....Zabrotta......Puyol.........Abidal....
........................Toure....................
.................Xavi.............................
Messi............Deco........Ronaldinho
................Eto'o........Henry............


Բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ Չէ սենց չի լինի, Անրին ու Էտօ՛օն կխաղան իրար փոխարինելով

----------


## John

> Հնարավոր է արդյոք, որ Բարսան խաղա 2 հարձակվողով, ասենք 4:4:2 մարտավարությամբ: իմ կարծիքով կարող է, բայց միայն այն դեպքում եթե պաշտպաններից մեկը խաղա առաջ համարյա հենակետայինի դիրքում, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես 3:5:2 մարտավարությամբ, օրինակ
> ....................Valdes......................
> ....Zabrotta......Puyol.........Abidal....
> ........................Toure....................
> .................Xavi.............................
> Messi............Deco........Ronaldinho
> ................Eto'o........Henry............
> 
> 
> Բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ Չէ սենց չի լինի, Անրին ու Էտօ՛օն կխաղան իրար փոխարինելով


«Բարսելոնը» վերջին տարիներին 1 մաքուր հարձակվողովա խաղում ու դժվար թե հիմա որևէ բան փոխվի… Բայց ինձ թվումա՝ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ իրանք միաժամանակ խաղան, այդպես հարձակվողական ներուժը հաստատ ավելի մեծ կլինի:

----------


## Taurus

Բայց էտ դեպքում 4 կիսապաշտպան չի լինի խաղացնել, կամ էլ Մեսսին ա դուրս մնում, կամ Չավին, չէ դժվար միասին խաղան

----------


## John

> Բայց էտ դեպքում 4 կիսապաշտպան չի լինի խաղացնել, կամ էլ Մեսսին ա դուրս մնում, կամ Չավին, չէ դժվար միասին խաղան


Քո գրած սխեմայում երկուսն էլ խաղում են… Իսկ մեկ կենտրանական պաշտպանով խաղալը կարծում եմ սխալ կլինի… «Բարսան» նենց դարպասապահ չունի, որ պաշտպանի փոխարեն հարձակվող խաղացնի… Նենց որ երևի իսկականից մեկ հարձակվողով շարունակեն խաղալ:

----------


## REAL_ist

....................Valdes.............................
..Zabrotta...Puyol...Milto...Abidal..
..............Xavi...............Iniesta.............
....Messi........................Ronaldinho...
................Eto'o........Henry................
ինձ թվումա ամենահավանականը ես կազմնա,Ինիեստան անցած տարի լավագույնն էր Բարսայում Մեսսիի հետ միասին,ինձ թվումա վաստակելա արդեն տեղը հիմնական կազմում,իսկ Դեկույին պտի ծախեն

----------


## Taurus

Ես էլ էի մտածում, որ Դեկուին կծախեն, բայց դե արդեն դժվար:
իսկ Չավին միայնակ հենակետայինի դիրքում չի կարող խաղալ

----------


## Taurus

Բայց ծախեցին Ժյուլիին
մյուս սեզոնը նա կխաղա Ռոմայում

----------


## John

> Բայց ծախեցին Ժյուլիին
> մյուս սեզոնը նա կխաղա Ռոմայում


Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ քայլ է Ժյուլիի կողմից «Ռոմա» գնալը: «Բարսայում» ինքը չէր խաղում հիմնական կազմում…

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Ժյուլին տեղափոխվում է Ռոմա  >>>*

*Մոդերատորական:*  *Նյութի աղբյուրը նշվում է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ տվյալ թեմայում դրված է նյութն ամբողջությամբ, իսկ եթե դրված է միայն վերնագիրը ու լինկը սեղմելու դեպքում միայն համապատասխան նյութը կարելի է կարդալ այն սայթում, որտեղ նյութը տեղադրված է՝ ապա նյութի աղբյուրը նշելն ավելորդ է:*

----------


## Սերխիո

ժյուլիի գնալուց հետո պարզ է արդեն ,որ Բարսան կխաղա կամ Անրիի ,կամ Էտօ'օի հատ , քանի որ ,այսևս փոխարինող հարձակման գծում չի լինի ,եթե պետք լինի :Կմնա միայն գուդյոնսենը : դա նշանակում է Բարսան կընկնի Կեյրուշի ժամանակվա Ռեալի օրը, երբ սկզբում երեք մրցաշարում գազ արեց ,հետ սկսեցին շունչները փչել:

----------


## Սամվել

> ժյուլիի գնալուց հետո պարզ է արդեն ,որ Բարսան կխաղա կամ Անրիի ,կամ Էտօ'օի հատ , քանի որ ,այսևս փոխարինող հարձակման գծում չի լինի ,եթե պետք լինի :Կմնա միայն գուդյոնսենը : դա նշանակում է Բարսան կընկնի Կեյրուշի ժամանակվա Ռեալի օրը, երբ սկզբում երեք մրցաշարում գազ արեց ,հետ սկսեցին շունչները փչել:


Բարսան կյանքում Ռեալի օրը չի լինի  :Bad:  …Հույսներտ կտրեք  :Wink: 

Չեմ հասկանում մոռանում եք Մեսիի մասին  :Think:  :Shok: …Պետք լինի ինքն ու Ռոնալդինյոն էլ հարձակման գծում կխաղան…այնպես որ Ռեալը վայթմ ես տարվա տիտղոսը դեռ երկար հիշի  :Wink:  :LOL: 

Վերջի վարյանտ ես կեթամ կխաղամ սկի չնեղվեք  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

ըստ իս ` Բարսայի կազմը 

--------------Վալդես

Ձամբրոտա--Պույոլ--Միլիտո --Աբիդալ

---------------Յայա Տուրե
----------Խավի----------Ինիեստա
Մեսսի-----------------------------Ռ10
--------------------Անրի


պահեստայիններ ` 

--------------Խորկերա

-Թյուրամ -Մարկես-Օլեգեռ-Սիլվինյո

-----------Էդմիլսոն-Մոտտա

-----Էտօ'օ-----Դեկու-----Էսկուեռո

---------------Գուդյոնսեն
մեկել Ջավվանի դոս Սանթոսին երևի բերեն առաջին թիմ

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Բարսան կյանքում Ռեալի օրը չի լինի  …Հույսներտ կտրեք 
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում մոռանում եք Մեսիի մասին …Պետք լինի ինքն ու Ռոնալդինյոն էլ հարձակման գծում կխաղան…այնպես որ Ռեալը վայթմ ես տարվա տիտղոսը դեռ երկար հիշի 
> 
> Վերջի վարյանտ ես կեթամ կխաղամ սկի չնեղվեք


զուտ հետաքրքրության համար եմ հարցնում ,ինչքան ժամանակ ա , որ ֆուտբոլ էս նայում ,ու Բարսային երկրպագում ?

----------


## Cesare

> ըստ իս ` Բարսայի կազմը 
> 
> --------------Վալդես
> 
> Ձամբրոտա--Պույոլ--Միլիտո --Աբիդալ
> 
> ---------------Յայա Տուրե
> ----------Խավի----------Ինիեստա
> Մեսսի-----------------------------Ռ10
> ...


Էտոին զամեն … Բա ինքը ետ տղեն ա … Լավ չի … 
Եթե Բարսի երկրպագուների համար նույնն ա կազմի
 մասին կարծիքը ուրեմն լուրջ վիճակ ա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> զուտ հետաքրքրության համար եմ հարցնում ,ինչքան ժամանակ ա , որ ֆուտբոլ էս նայում ,ու Բարսային երկրպագում ?


4-5 Տարի  :Wink:

----------


## Barça

*Անրիի խբեց իր առաջին գոլը Բարսելոնայի կազմում.*

Երեկ Կատալոնական Բարսելոնան ընկերական հանդիպում անցկացրեց Դանդի Յունայթեդի հետ, և մեծ դժվարությամբ կարողացավ առավելության հասնել, խաղավարտից 1 րոպե առաջ հաղթական գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել Ֆրանսիացի հարձակվող Թիերի Անրին

----------


## Սամվել

> *Անրիի խբեց իր առաջին գոլը Բարսելոնայի կազմում.*
> 
> Երեկ Կատալոնական Բարսելոնան ընկերական հանդիպում անցկացրեց Դանդի Յունայթեդի հետ, և մեծ դժվարությամբ կարողացավ առավելության հասնել, խաղավարտից 1 րոպե առաջ հաղթական գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել Ֆրանսիացի հարձակվող Թիերի Անրին


Շնորհավոր Թիերի ջան  :Drinks:  :Good:

----------


## Աբելյան

ապրի ինքը
էս էլ իրա կենացը  :Drinks:  թող միշտ գոլերը իրանից անպակաս լինեն

----------


## Amaru

Որպիսի տրտմություն...  ::}:  Մե՞ծ դժվարությամբ  :Jpit:  Բուհահահաա (c)  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ապրի ինքը
> էս էլ իրա կենացը  թող միշտ գոլերը իրանից անպակաս լինեն


Համամիտ եմ ,և իհարկե միայն Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականում :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Համամիտ եմ ,և իհարկե միայն Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականում


Հույսով ապրեք  :Hands Up: 

Մեկ ել Ռեալի դարպասը  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Hearts-Barcelona 1-3
Ջիովաննի դոս Սանթոսը իրա առաջին գոլը խփեց Բարսայում:

----------


## Taurus

Yokohama F.Marinos 0 - 1 Barcelona
75' G.D. Santos

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր մերոնք Մյունխենում խաղում են տեղի անհայտ թիմերից մեկի՝ բավարիայի դեմ, ակնկալում եմ 2:3 հաշվով հաղթանակ

----------


## Barça

ինչքանով ես գիտեմ այսօր չի վաղնա.
ովքեր օգտվում են արբանյակային հեռուստատեսությունից, խաղը կարան նայեն 
ARD "Das Erste"գերմանական ալիքով 13*Hotbird ալիքը բացա.

----------


## Սամվել

*Բավարիա - Բարսելոնա 0-1*   :Hands Up: 

Ֆորսա ԲԱրսա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

թե ես երբ էի ստավկա արել Բարսելոնի վրա :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

բա եղավ Պերտոս ջան,չգիտեիր որ Բարսան մենակ իրա հարկի տակա լավ խաղում :Think: , գոնե 10 հոգով էր Ռասինգը մնացել մի հատ գոլ անեին,20 րեպո ունեին, Անրի Էտոո Ռոնալդինյո Մեսսի չօգնեցին
Ռասինգ 0-0 Բարսելոնա

----------


## Taurus

Ընկերական, 
Barcelona	2 - 0	Inter Milan, դեռ 20-րդ րոպեն է

----------


## Ներսես_AM

արդեն 4-0 ջարդում ենք: 60-րդ րոպենա դեռ:

Գոլեր: 7' Ronaldinho (pen.) 		
             12' G.D. Santos 		
             37' Y. Toure

----------


## Taurus

Barcelona [5 - 0] Inter Milan
7'	[1 - 0]	Ronaldinho (pen.) 		
12'	[2 - 0]	G.D. Santos 		
37'	[3 - 0]	Y. Toure 		
55'	[4 - 0]	A. Iniesta 		
79'	[5 - 0]	T. Motta 		
ռեազմինկա էին անում

----------


## Barça

ընկերական չեր. Գամպերի գավաթներ.
իսկ ռազմինկեն փառքա. ով ինչ ուզում անում էր դաշտում
Ջովանին մենակով կարար կրեր երևի.
Էտո'Օ-ին զամենա էին արել ու տղեքի խաղը լավել ստացվում էր.

----------


## salatik

Ու դրանից հետո մարդ պետքա լինի, որ ասի Ինտերը Յուվենտուսի հակառակորդնա? 
Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին:

----------


## Սերխիո

FCBarcelona
O.Lyonnais :Hands Up: 
VfB Stuttgart :Ok: 
Rangers FC :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ու դրանից հետո մարդ պետքա լինի, որ ասի *Ինտերը* Յուվենտուսի հակառակորդնա? 
> Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին:


Ես կասեի Միլանը  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> FCBarcelona
> O.Lyonnais
> VfB Stuttgart
> Rangers FC


Տենաս էս Տարի էլ են Բարսաի տղեքի ոտերը պոկելու խաղի ժամանակ էդ գերմանականները  :Angry2:  :Think: 

Օֆֆ լավ էլ դաժան խումբա հա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Taurus

> FCBarcelona
> O.Lyonnais
> VfB Stuttgart
> Rangers FC


Ինչ ա եղել, լավ էլ խումբ ա, դե Rangers-ը շանս չունի, իսկ Stuttgart-ը լավ էլ կարող է պայքարել Lyon-ի հետ երրկրորդ տեղի համար, դե առաջին տեղը Մերն ա, կարծում եմ հաղթելու ենք բոլոր խաղերում:

----------


## Cesare

> Ինչ ա եղել, լավ էլ խումբ ա, դե Rangers-ը շանս չունի, իսկ Stuttgart-ը լավ էլ կարող է պայքարել Lyon-ի հետ երրկրորդ տեղի համար, դե առաջին տեղը Մերն ա, կարծում եմ հաղթելու ենք բոլոր խաղերում:


Փորձեմ չհամաձայնվել քեզ հետ :
Լիոնը բավականին լուրջ մրցակից ա :
Կապ չունի թե Լիոնը ես մրցաշրջանը լավ չի սկսել, թուլացել ա ……
Ետ սաղ լուրջ չի :
Ինձ թվում ա Լիոնը ոչ թե պայքարելու ա Շտոտգարտի հետ 2-րդ, այլ Բարսաի հետ 1-ին  տեղի համար :

----------


## Սամվել

> Փորձեմ չհամաձայնվել քեզ հետ :
> Լիոնը բավականին լուրջ մրցակից ա :
> Կապ չունի թե Լիոնը ես մրցաշրջանը լավ չի սկսել, թուլացել ա ……
> Ետ սաղ լուրջ չի :
> Ինձ թվում ա Լիոնը ոչ թե պայքարելու ա Շտոտգարտի հետ 2-րդ, այլ Բարսաի հետ 1-ին  տեղի համար :


Կարողա Պյքարի բայց դե վերջում մեկա ամեն ինչ Էդոի ասածի նմանա լինելու  :Wink: 
Չնայած չգիտեմ է մեկ էլ տեսար էտ գերմաննացիք վիզ դրին ոտ մոտ ջարդելով մի բանի հասնել ոնց որ այցյալ տարի  :Sad:  էդ դեպքում տղեքի վիճակը էտքան էլ լավ չի լինի  :Sad: 
Բայց դե Բարսա  :Hands Up:

----------


## kiki

Լիոնին մի թերագնահատեք...հիմա տեսնենք Բարսան ինչ կանի հետը....կամ ավելի ճիշտ, Լիոնը Բարսայի հետ ինչ կանի...

----------


## Սամվել

> Լիոնին մի թերագնահատեք...հիմա տեսնենք Բարսան ինչ կանի հետը....կամ ավելի ճիշտ, Լիոնը Բարսայի հետ ինչ կանի...


Եսիմ դրանք նախորդ տարիների իրոք վտանգավոր էին /օրինակ Ռեալի հետ խաղերը :LOL: / բայց էս տարի մի ձև անմխիթար խաղ են ցույց տալիս  :Think: …Իմ կարծիքով էլ չկա էն ահ ու սարսափ դարձած արագ թիմը  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

Վաղը Բարսելոնը Ատլետիկի հետ ա: Ձեր կարծիքով ո՞նց կպրծնի խաղը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վաղը Բարսելոնը Ատլետիկի հետ ա: Ձեր կարծիքով ո՞նց կպրծնի խաղը:


ըստ իս մենք 3-0 հաղթելու ենք :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Այ էսօր ոնց են մերոնք կայֆավատ լինելու Ֆրանսիացիների վրա, բայց սկզբում մի քիչ դժվար ա լինելու, հետո ամեն ինչ կկարգավորվի!!! :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

Բարսելոնա-Լիոն 3-0  :Ok:  Ամեն ինչ մանրից սկսվում է իր տեղը ընկնել…
Հ.Գ. Հազիվ Բարսայի խաղ տեսանք…ես շաբաթ էլ որ ցույց չտվին գնում եմ Եվրոֆուտբոլում նայեմ  :Angry2:  ո՞վ հետս կգա  :Wink: 
Հ.Գ.2 ԲԱյց ՅԱյա Տուրեն իրոք կարգին տղայա … մի քիչ իմ ոճովա խաղում… կոպիտ էլի  :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

Անրիի գոլի համար եքա ուրախացել էի  :Hands Up:  Հույս ունենանք, տղու խաղը կկարգավորվի

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Barcelona Vs Sevilla*
*La Ligue – 4th Week*

 *Vs* 

* Messi 1-0 [ Barcelona Vs Sevilla ]* - *[ 4.1 MB ]*

* Messi 2-0 [ Barcelona Vs Sevilla ]* - *[ 2.5 MB ]*

* Kanoute 2-1 [ Barcelona Vs Sevilla ]* - *[ 1.3 MB ]*


*Uploaded by FC-MIKA*
*w w w . p r o f f o o t b a l l . c o m*

----------


## Սամվել

Շնորհավոր  :Drinks:   Մանրից տղեքի խաղը կարգավորվումա

----------


## Մանե

Ապրեն մերոնք :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
Առաաաաաաաաջ :Goblin:  :Goblin: 
 :Drinks:

----------


## Taurus

Barca 4:1 Zaragosa

Լավ էր, դուրս եկավ, նամանավանդ որ փող աշխատեցի!!!
առանց Ռոնալդինյոի դժվար ա, բայց հնարավոր ա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրա բացակայությանը, ոչ մի կոնֆլիկտ էլ չկա Ռայկարդի ու Ռոնալդինյոի մեջ, նոր հեռախոսով խոսացի Կումանի հետ (Ֆռանկինը անհասանելի էր), ասեց ինքը կոնկրետ չգիի, բայց կարծես թե վնասվածք ունի, համենայն դեպս Ֆռանկը իրան բան չի ասել էտ պահերով, ու եթե բան լիներ, բան կանեին որ բան չլիներ, ոբշմ հոլանդերեն էր խոսում կեսը չջոգի:

----------


## FC-MIKA

> Barca 4:1 Zaragosa


*գոլերը =>*  *www.proffootball.com*

----------


## Սամվել

*Շնորհավոր* 

Այ էս էի ասում որ ասում էի է արագ խաղ…  :Hands Up:  սենց որ շարունակենք դեմներս խաղ չկա  :Ok:

----------


## Cesare

Ռոնալդինյոին վերջնագիր են առաջադրել :
Կամ խելոքանաս, Կամ ել Ց:

Ռոնալդինյոի ծառայություններով հետաքրքրված են Չելսին և Միլանը :
Տեսնենք 
Ռոնալդինյոն կուլ կգնա թե ……
Աբրահամովիչի քսակն ա մեծ, թե Բեռլուսկոնիինը ……

----------


## salatik

Ժողովուրդ երեկ Միլանն էլ եմ նայել Բարսելոնն էլ, անհամեմատելի խաղեր էին:
Եթե Մեսսին դառնա Ոսկե գնդակի մրցանակակիր ուրեմն արդարություն կա սպորտում, ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլիստա Ռոնալդինիոյին տվեց անցավ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժողովուրդ երեկ Միլանն էլ եմ նայել Բարսելոնն էլ, անհամեմատելի խաղեր էին:
> Եթե Մեսսին դառնա Ոսկե գնդակի մրցանակակիր ուրեմն արդարություն կա սպորտում, ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլիստա Ռոնալդինիոյին տվեց անցավ:


պատրանք :Cool: 

ատում եմ Ռոնալդինյոին ,բայց նա գիգանտ է,բեմադրող ռեժիսոր,ֆենոմեն ,իսկ մեսսին  ուղղակի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, 25000 կմ կա դեռ մեսսիին հասնելու Ռ-ին

----------


## Մանե

> Ռոնալդինյոի ծառայություններով հետաքրքրված են Չելսին և Միլանը :
> Տեսնենք 
> Ռոնալդինյոն կուլ կգնա թե ……
> Աբրահամովիչի քսակն ա մեծ, թե Բեռլուսկոնիինը ……


Ըստ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի՞ :Think: 
Ժող,ընտիր խաղ էր :Smile: Ապրեն մերոնք :Hands Up: Բա որ Ռոնալդինյոն լիներ,ինչքանով կհաղթեին :Hands Up:  :Think:

----------


## Cesare

> Ըստ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի՞
> Ժող,ընտիր խաղ էրԱպրեն մերոնքԲա որ Ռոնալդինյոն լիներ,ինչքանով կհաղթեին


Եթե լիներ ըստ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի կգրեի ըստ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի :  :Ok:  ??

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Ժոան Լապորտա: Ռոնալդինյոն ուղղակի չի վաճառվում*



Չորեքշաբթի օրը արած պաշտոնական հայտարարությունից հետո, Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Ժոան Լապորտան հայտարարել է բրազիլական լրատվամիջոցներին, որ Ռոնալդինյոն չի վաճառվում:
- Աշխարհում ոչ մի փողերի դեպքում Ռոնալդինյոն չի լքի Բարսելոնան: Ռոնալդինյոն ուղղակի չի վաճառվում: Եթե անգամ նա այս շաբաթ չէր խաղում, դա ուղղակի այն պատճառով էր, որ վնասված ուներ: Խնդիրը միայն դրանում է, բայց մենք հույսով ենք, որ շատ շուտով նա մեզ հետ կլինի, որ նա նորից կդառնա աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը: 
Լապորտան ընդգծել է, որ չնայած վերջին օրերում տեղի ունեցածին, խաղացողի և ակումբի հարաբերությունները ավելի են մտերմացել: Նա նշեց, որ բրազիլացին պետք է շուտ մարզավիճակ ձեռք բերի, չէ որ Ռոնալդինյոն համարվում է կենտրոնական խաղացողներից մեկը Բարսելոնայում:
- Ռոնալդինյոն ուրախ է այստեղ խաղալու համար, իսկ մենք ուրախ ենք, որ նա մեզ հետ է: Նա երեխաների կուռքն է, բացի այդ, Ռոնալդինյոն մեծ աշխատանք է կատարում խաղադաշտում:

*Աղբյուր` www.barcamania.ru
Տեքստ` www.proffootball.com*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Ժոան Լապորտա: Ռոնալդինյոն ուղղակի չի վաճառվում*
> 
> 
> 
> Չորեքշաբթի օրը արած պաշտոնական հայտարարությունից հետո, Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Ժոան Լապորտան հայտարարել է բրազիլական լրատվամիջոցներին, որ Ռոնալդինյոն չի վաճառվում:
> - Աշխարհում ոչ մի փողերի դեպքում Ռոնալդինյոն չի լքի Բարսելոնան: Ռոնալդինյոն ուղղակի չի վաճառվում: Եթե անգամ նա այս շաբաթ չէր խաղում, դա ուղղակի այն պատճառով էր, որ վնասված ուներ: Խնդիրը միայն դրանում է, բայց մենք հույսով ենք, որ շատ շուտով նա մեզ հետ կլինի, որ նա նորից կդառնա աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը: 
> Լապորտան ընդգծել է, որ չնայած վերջին օրերում տեղի ունեցածին, խաղացողի և ակումբի հարաբերությունները ավելի են մտերմացել: Նա նշեց, որ բրազիլացին պետք է շուտ մարզավիճակ ձեռք բերի, չէ որ Ռոնալդինյոն համարվում է կենտրոնական խաղացողներից մեկը Բարսելոնայում:
> - Ռոնալդինյոն ուրախ է այստեղ խաղալու համար, իսկ մենք ուրախ ենք, որ նա մեզ հետ է: Նա երեխաների կուռքն է, բացի այդ, Ռոնալդինյոն մեծ աշխատանք է կատարում խաղադաշտում:
> 
> ...


Ժողովուրդ լավա որ տենց լինի…ոչ թե հարցը Բարսայի մեջա այլ հենց Ռոնալդինյոի համար եմ մտածում…փողերի հետևից որ ընկավ պրծնելուա ոնց որ Ռիվալդոի հետ եղավ... Թող մնա Բարսայում Մենք միշտ հոգեպես իրա կողքին ենք ու հաստատ դեռ կխաղա ու լավ կխաղա լավ հիշեք խոսքերս  :Ok:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Barcelona Vs Zaragoza*
*La Ligue – 5th Week*

 *Vs* 


* Messi 1-0 [ Barcelona Vs Zaragoza ]* - *[ 6.6 MB ]*

* Zapater 1-1 [ Barcelona Vs Zaragoza ]* - *[ 1.7 MB ]*

* Messi 2-1 [ Barcelona Vs Zaragoza ]* - *[ 8.5 MB ]*

* Iniesta 3-1 [ Barcelona Vs Zaragoza ]* - *[ 6.3 MB ]*

* Marques 4-1 [ Barcelona Vs Zaragoza ]* - *[ 4.0 MB ]*


*Uploaded by FC-MIKA*
*w w w . p r o f f o o t b a l l . c o m*

----------


## Սամվել

*FC-MIKA*   Մերսիներ :Hi: …ուզում էի Ռեպ տաի էլ էլ հլը 5 հոգին չեն լրացել մեսիներ ևս մեկ անգամ  :Ok:

----------


## Արամ

Մերսի Մերսի Ես տվեղի տեղտ Սամ ջան

----------


## PygmaliOn

Levante 1:4 Barcelona

----------


## Taurus

Անրին հաբռգել ա, 3, 3 ա գոլերը խփում, դե մեսսին էլ իրա հերթականը:
Կրծում եմ չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղին Ռոնալդինյոն անպայման կխաղա, պույոլն էլ արդեն լավացած կլինի, թե չէ պաշտպան չմնաց, Մարկեսը շուտ հոգնում ա, Օլեգերը ֆոռմի մեջ չի, աբիդալը ամբողջովին չի հարմարվել, խաղում ա զուտ կլասի հաշվին, խեղճ Գաբին մենակ գժվել ա արդեն:

----------


## Աբելյան

Վերջ: Համարենք Անրին իրա ֆորմի մեջ մտավ: Իմ կարծիքով 5 լավագույն ռմբարկուների մեջ էս մրցաշրջանի վերջում կլնի:

----------


## Cesare

> Վերջ: Համարենք Անրին իրա ֆորմի մեջ մտավ: Իմ կարծիքով 5 լավագույն ռմբարկուների մեջ էս մրցաշրջանի վերջում կլնի:


*Չեմ կարծում, Անրին ՉԼ–ում 5 գոլից չի անցնելու :
Իսկ Արսենալը առանց Անրի …… :*

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Լեվանտե 1-4 Բարսելոնա*

 *Vs* 

*Խաղի գոլերը >>>*

----------


## salatik

Շատ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ վերջապես ԱՆՐԻՆ ցույց տվեց իրա կարողությունները, ու ընդհանրապես ֆրանսիացի ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ կան տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստներ :Hands Up: 
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ Եմ

----------


## Սամվել

Բայց դուք զգացիք խաղը որն էր: Ադրենալինս բարձացել էր: Ուզում էի գիշերով իջնեի մի 2 ժամ ֆուտբոլ խաղաի… Բարսան վերգտելա իրա խաղը մնումա էտ հավայի պոնտերը չանցնի Ռոնալդինյոի հետ կապված սաղ լավա լինելու  :Yahoo:

----------


## salatik

Հա Սամվել ջան իրոք հաճույք ես ստանում եթե սիրուն են խաղում, իսկ որ սւրածդ թիմնա հաղթում դա արդեն գերագույն հաճույքա:

----------


## Taurus

Տեսաք, որ ճիշտ էի ասում, իմ կարծիքով կխաղանք ավելի հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ, քանի որ Տուրեն վնասվածք ունի, ու նրա "փուխարեն" Ռոնալդինյոն ա խաղալու!
Իմ կարծիքով հիմնական կազմը՝
Valdes
Oleguer, Marques, Puyol , Abidal
Xavi, Deco, Inesta
Messi Ronaldinho, Henry

----------


## Սամվել

> Տեսաք, որ ճիշտ էի ասում, իմ կարծիքով կխաղանք ավելի հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ, քանի որ Տուրեն վնասվածք ունի, ու նրա "փուխարեն" Ռոնալդինյոն ա խաղալու!
> Իմ կարծիքով հիմնական կազմը՝
> Valdes
> Oleguer, Marques, Puyol , Abidal
> Xavi, Deco, Inesta
> Messi Ronaldinho, Henry


Marques---»Միլիտո

----------


## Taurus

> Marques---»Միլիտո


չէ, դա տեղի կունենա 2-րդ կեսում

----------


## Սամվել

> չէ, դա տեղի կունենա 2-րդ կեսում


Անցած տարվանից հետո Մարկեսից աչքս վախեցածա  :Shok:

----------


## Cesare

> Անցած տարվանից հետո Մարկեսից աչքս վախեցածա


Մարկեսը կարգին պաշտպան ա :
Դուք իրա մենակ վատ կողմն եք տենում :

----------


## Սամվել

> Մարկեսը կարգին պաշտպան ա :
> Դուք իրա մենակ վատ կողմն եք տենում :


Ես չեմ ասում վատ պաշտպանա … որ վատը լիներ Բարսայում չէր լինի  :Tongue: 
Ուղակի իմ կարծիքով ինքը պրոբլեմ ունի որ մի հատ սխալա խաղում հոգեբանորեն շատա ընկճվում ու դրա մասին սաղ թիմերն էլ գիտեմ հետո սկսում են իրա սխալի վրա խաղալ իրա նեռվերն էլ տեղի են տալիս շատ ժամանակ  :Smile:  բայց դե ինձ թվումա էս տարի իրան լավ կդրսեվորի  :Ok: ...
վոբշմ էս տարի եթե ներքին տարաձայնություններ չլինեն դեմներս խաղ չկա  :Hands Up: 
մեկ էլ ոտ ջարդոցի չլինի էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Ես չեմ ասում վատ պաշտպանա … որ վատը լիներ Բարսայում չէր լինի


Ետ լավ չի որ սենց ես ասում :
Մարկեսը ՓՈՒՌ ա :
Մենակ պետք ա հիշել Դրոգբաի ՆոԿամպում խփած գոլը :
Մարկեսը ոնց եր պաշտպանվում :
Մարդը ուզում եր սիրուն խաղար :

----------


## Kita

Չէ բայց կյանքը դաժան է, ինձ տունը չեն թողում ֆուտբոլ նայել, մակ իրենց կինոների ժամն է կամ քնելու :Sad: 
Իսկ ես այսօր ուզում եմ նայել էտ անտեր խաղը :Angry2:

----------


## BOBO

Մի հատ TV-Tuner առ կոմպով նայի :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Շնորհավոր Բարսելոնի  հաղթանակի համար, որ ասեմ շատ առավելություն ուներ սուտ կլնի, բայց կարևորը հաղթեցին, Մեսսին էլ էլի ապացուցումա, որ ինքնա այսօրվա դրությամբ լավագույնը:

----------


## salatik

76-րդ րոպեի դրությամբ

Վիլիառեալ [3-1] Բարսելոնա

2'  [1-0] Ս.Կազոլա
13' [2-0] Մ.Սեննա (11մ)
24' [2-1] Բ.Կրկիչ
34' [3-1] Մ.Սեննա (11մ)

երևի բան չփոխվի էլ . քիչա մնացել

----------


## PygmaliOn

տենց էլ մնաց 
Villarreal 3:1 Barcelona

----------


## Taurus

և այսպես, վաղը Ռենջերս - Բառսա, չկա Դեկուն, բայց Ռոնալդինյոն ա խաղալու, իմ կարծիքով լինելու է 11 մետրանոց, լինելու է լխով գոլ մեր դարպասին, և շատ-շատ դեղին քարտեր, բայց Անրին քիչ կընկնի խաղից դուրս, որովհետև նրանց կենտրոնականները շաը տավար են 190 սմ և ավելի հասակով, հաշիվը կլինի 1:3, իսկ կազմը իմ կարծիքով կլինի հետևյալը

Valdes
Abidal
Puyol
Milito (հնարավոր է Thuram)
Oleguer
Xavi
Inesta
Ronaldinho
Boyan
Messi
Henry

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր մերոնք խաղում են Վալյադոլիդի դեմ հյուրնկալվելիս ու առանց Անրիի և Աբիդալի (Վանասվածքներ ունեն):
Դժվար ա լինելու, չգիտեմ կենտրոնում ով ա խաղալու, Գուդյոնսեն? Էսկերո ? էէէէէէէէէէ  էտ Էտօ՛օն երբ ա լավանալու է? :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այսօր մերոնք խաղում են Վալյադոլիդի դեմ հյուրնկալվելիս ու առանց Անրիի և Աբիդալի (Վանասվածքներ ունեն):
> Դժվար ա լինելու, չգիտեմ կենտրոնում ով ա խաղալու, Գուդյոնսեն? Էսկերո ? էէէէէէէէէէ  էտ Էտօ՛օն երբ ա լավանալու է?


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: Լավ չի ,առանց Անրի ? ես էլ ուզում էի հաղթանակը  դնեի տօտօում,բայց երևի էլի դնեմ  :Think: 
Հ.Գ.
ավատարիս  ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք էսօր ,բալետ եմ անելու Բարսային :Cool: 

Էս էլ կազմը` Ռեյկառդին հուշում

--------------Վալդես
Օլեգեր--Միլիտո-Պույոլ-Ձամբրոտա
------------ՅԱՅԱ
--------Չավի--Ինեստա
Մեսսի--------------------ՋԴՍ
--------------Ռ10

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսելոնայից* բացի այլ թիմ գոյություն չունի, նամանավանդ Մադրիդի Ռեալը:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

BARCELONA FOREVER!!!!
Ապսոս Էտոոն վնասվածք ունի: Թե չէ Ռոնալդինիո, Անրի , Էտոո 3-յակի դեմ երևի հանրահայտ Ռեալն էլ չէր կարա խաղար  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դժվար ա լինելու, չգիտեմ կենտրոնում ով ա խաղալու, Գուդյոնսեն? *Էսկերո* ? էէէէէէէէէէ  էտ Էտօ՛օն երբ ա լավանալու է?


Էսկերոն էլ Բարսայում չի :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Միգուցե ես սխալվում եմ, բայց Դո Սանթոսն ու Կրկիչը Բարսայի համար ապագա չեն  :Bad:

----------


## FC-MIKA

> Միգուցե ես սխալվում եմ, բայց Դո Սանթոսն ու Կրկիչը Բարսայի համար ապագա չեն


2-նել շատ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստներ են, մանավանդ Կրիկիչը.

----------


## Taurus

> Էսկերոն էլ Բարսայում չի


Հինգշաբթի, պահեստային էր, էտ երբ գնաց?

----------


## Kita

> Չէ բայց կյանքը դաժան է, ինձ տունը չեն թողում ֆուտբոլ նայել, մակ իրենց կինոների ժամն է կամ քնելու
> Իսկ ես այսօր ուզում եմ նայել էտ անտեր խաղը


Խոսքերս հետտ եմ վերցնում, էն հեչ էր, հեչ էլ դաժանություն չէր :LOL: 
Հիմա ավելի դաժան է, հեռուստացույցն է փչացել :LOL: 
Չեմ կարում ոչինչ նայեմ, եկենք հավաքվենք նայենք էլի :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Խոսքերս հետտ եմ վերցնում, էն հեչ էր, հեչ էլ դաժանություն չէր
> Հիմա ավելի դաժան է, հեռուստացույցն է փչացել
> Չեմ կարում ոչինչ նայեմ, եկենք հավաքվենք նայենք էլի


Ի՞նչը, Ե՞րբ  :Think: 




> Միգուցե ես սխալվում եմ, բայց Դո Սանթոսն ու Կրկիչը Բարսայի համար ապագա չեն


Էտ խեղճ տղեքը հլը սեռական հասունացման շրջանում են  :LOL:  ինձ թվումա իրանց խոսքը հլը կասեն  :Ok: 

Ախր ոնց կարելիա Բարսային չսիրել ..
Բարսելոնա դա ուղկի ֆուտբոլային թիմ չէ /ասենք Ռեալ մեալ  :Wink: / էտի մի հատ գաղափարախոսությունա մի հատ փարոսա որ մի ամբողջ ժողովրդիա ներկայացնում...
Մի հատ ժողովրդի պատիվնա փորձում բարձր պահի...
Կարելիա իրան անվանել Ազատամարտիկ  :Hands Up: 
*Բարսելոնա Ավելին քան ակումբ*  :Love:

----------


## Taurus

Gugionsen-ը խաղալու է կիսապաշտպանությունում, իսկ Byan-ը հարձակման կեննտրոնում, ռայկարդի հերթական ֆինտուֆլյուշկեքը:
էսօրվա խաղին Henry-ին ու Abidal-ը խաղալու են,ինչպես նաև Zambrotta-ն ու Marques-ը, բայց օվ կլինի հիմնական կազմում դժվարանում եմ ասել :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մի հատ ժողովրդի պատիվնա փորձում բարձր պահի...
> Կարելիա իրան անվանել Ազատամարտիկ 
> *Բարսելոնա Ավելին քան ակումբ*


ինչքան էլ պայքարի , միևնույն է Իսպանիայի ճորտն են եղել ,այդպես էլ կմնան ,բացի այդ ,մի ողորմելի Կատալոնիան ,առանց Իսպանիայի ինչ տնտեսություն կարող է ունենալ ,այդ ամենը Մադրիդի շնորքն է, չեմ սիրում ,երբ օձը տաքացնողին է կծում...

Բարսելոնա բոլշե չեմ կլուբնիկա

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բարսելոնա բոլշե չեմ կլուբնիկա


բա մեջբերման նշանը ուրա :Cool: 
բայց լավա որ դասականների էս մեջբերում Դավոյի ասած :LOL:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> ինչքան էլ պայքարի , միևնույն է Իսպանիայի ճորտն են եղել ,այդպես էլ կմնան ,բացի այդ ,մի ողորմելի Կատալոնիան ,առանց Իսպանիայի ինչ տնտեսություն կարող է ունենալ ,այդ ամենը Մադրիդի շնորքն է, չեմ սիրում ,երբ օձը տաքացնողին է կծում...
> 
> Բարսելոնա բոլշե չեմ կլուբնիկա



Տո լավ է, չգիտեի  :LOL: 
Էտքանը պատմության բաժնում գրի էլի: Մեծ հաճույքով կկարդամ  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչքան էլ պայքարի , միևնույն է Իսպանիայի ճորտն են եղել ,այդպես էլ կմնան ,բացի այդ ,մի ողորմելի Կատալոնիան ,առանց Իսպանիայի ինչ տնտեսություն կարող է ունենալ ,այդ ամենը Մադրիդի շնորքն է, չեմ սիրում ,երբ օձը տաքացնողին է կծում...
> 
> Բարսելոնա բոլշե չեմ կլուբնիկա


Որ քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեինք հիմա պետքա սովետի կազմի մեջ լինեինք կամ վոոբշե Պարսկաստանի, մի մասն էլ թուրքիայի  :Bad:  
Իսկ կատալոնիայի տնտեսության մասին վաբշե մտածելու տեղ չկա ...իրանք  Ծով ունեն մեկ, զբոսաշրջություն և այլն և այլն և այլն  :Think:  բայց դե դա մեր գործը չի... 




> Բարսելոնա բոլշե չեմ կլուբնիկա


Շատ լավ էր հիանալի տրամաբանություն ասենք *մի մետր ավելի լավ է քան մեկ կիլոգրամ*  :LOL:  զգացվում էր հիանալի ստեղծագործական սատիրայի շնորքը  :LOL: 
Հազիվ էլ  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Շատ լավ էր հիանալի տրամաբանություն ասենք *մի մետր ավելի լավ է քան մեկ կիլոգրամ*  զգացվում էր հիանալի ստեղծագործական սատիրայի շնորքը 
> Հազիվ էլ


Uամ լոմկից ա, կարևորը մերոնք արդեն 1:0 կրում են, Անրին ախփել :Hands Up:

----------


## FC-MIKA

47' Բարսելոնա 1-0 Բետիս

----------


## BOBO

52-րդ րոպե
Բարսելոնա 2-0 Բետիս
Անրի33'
Ռոնալդինյո52'

Էս Ռոնալդինյոն իրան Միխայլովիչի տեղն ա դրել :Smile:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Բարսելոնա 3-0 Բետիս

----------


## Լեո

Ֆանատներ շնորհավոր!!!

----------


## Սամվել

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս ...հուսով եմ Ռոնալդինյոն սրանից հետո կվերգտնի իր խաղը ու էլի դեմներս խաղ չի լինի  :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

ափսոս հլը մենակ Նոու Կապմում դեմները խաղ չկա
ու տենց էլ շարունակվելուա, հլը որ մենակ լեվանտեյին են կարացե կրեն բարսելոնայից դուրս :LOL: 
բայց դե իրանց դաշտում կարան դաժե Ռեալի հետ ոչ ոքիի էլ դիմանան անցած տարվա նման



> Շատ լավ էր հիանալի տրամաբանություն ասենք մի մետր ավելի լավ է քան մեկ կիլոգրամ  զգացվում էր հիանալի ստեղծագործական սատիրայի շնորքը 
> Հազիվ էլ


եսի կլուբնիկի հետ ինչ կապ ուներ :Shok: 
կարգին էլ միրգա

----------


## Սամվել

> բայց դե իրանց դաշտում կարան դաժե Ռեալի հետ ոչ ոքիի էլ դիմանան անցած տարվա նման


Փաստորեն կողմնակալ մրցավարությունը դուք արդեն ոչ միայն նորմալ եք համարում այլ նաև անհրաժեշտ  :LOL:  դաա   :Sad: 



> եսի կլուբնիկի հետ ինչ կապ ուներ
> կարգին էլ միրգա


Ինչքան Կլուբը կապ ունի  Կլուբնիկայի հետ 
էնքան էլ մետրը կիլոգրամի  :Wink:  այ էտ կապը ուներ  :Think: 

Չնայած նորմալա էլի ակումբ ->ելակ շատ տրամաբանական կապ կա դրանց մեջ  :Xeloq:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Փաստորեն կողմնակալ մրցավարությունը դուք արդեն ոչ միայն նորմալ եք համարում այլ նաև անհրաժեշտ  դաա


Սամվել ջան գոնե ետ անտեր եզի տղա իսպանացի սուդյաներից մի խոսա :Angry2:  սաղ Ռեալի չուզող են :Angry2: 



> ակումբ ->ելակ


լավ էլ հնչեց, հմի էլակնելա միրգ կապուտ նուռնել, տակ շտո ետքան էլ հեռու չէր :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր Barca- Rangers
Մերոնք լավ են պատրաստված, ու լավ տրամադրությամբ են մոտենում խաղին,, միայն Ձամբրոտտան վնասվածք ունի ու չի մասնակցի խաղին, քանի որ այնքան էլ անհրաժեշտ չի այսպիսի մրցակցի հետ արագավազ պաշտպան:
Ռենջերները քաշվելու են պաշտօանություն ավելի շատ քան իրենց տանն էին անում, միայ առաջին 5 րոպեն կկարողանան խաղան, և մեզ պետք է օգտվել այդ պահից ու արագ գոլ խփել, կանխատեսւմ եմ, որ Մեսսի 4 րոպե 1:0, եթե ոչ ապա կստացվի անկապ խաղ, նման 3 շափաթ առաջվա հանդիպմանը:
Ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում գնդակը լինելու է մեր մոտ, սկսելու ենք կառուսել ֆռռացնել մինչև շոտլանդացիները տրաքեն, իսկ 2 խաղակեսում թոարինման մտած Դոս Սատոշը իր գործը կանի հիանալի կերպով, նա հատուկ պատրաստվել է այս հանդիպման համար, էրեկ իրարհետ գնացել էինք պեռաշկի ուտելու, ճամփին սաղ պատմեց:
և այսպես 2:0-ն լավ էլ հաշիվ ա էս խաղի համար!

----------


## Taurus

> Այսօր Barca- Rangers ...
> և այսպես 2:0-ն լավ էլ հաշիվ ա էս խաղի համար!


Արա դե լավն եմէլի, հո իզուր չի :Blush:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Բարսի վերջին 2 խաղի գոլերը կարաք ստեղից քաշեք.

*Բարսելոնա 2-0 Ռեյնջերս (ՉԼ 2007/2008)
Բարսելոնա 3-0 Բետիս (Լա Լիգա 2007/2008)*

----------


## Taurus

Կրվանք էլի
Getafe 2-0 Barca

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կրվանք էլի
> Getafe 2-0 Barca


բա ես  :Angry2:  1500 էլ ես կրվա ,դրել էի Վալեսիա-1.5,լիվերպուլ -1.5 ,Մոնակո,Բարսելոն :Sad: 
7 գործակիցս 1500 դրամով = նորմալոտ շահում :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> բա ես  1500 էլ ես կրվա ,դրել էի Վալեսիա-1.5,լիվերպուլ -1.5 ,Մոնակո,Բարսելոն
> 7 գործակիցս 1500 դրամով = նորմալոտ շահում


Սաղ դու ես, որ սրտանց երկրպագես :Jpit:  , կշահես էլ  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սաղ դու ես, որ սրտանց երկրպագես , կշահես էլ


դրանից սրտանց էլ ոնց ա լինում Ռոնալդինյոին ու մեսսիին հանեց ,ֆազերս քցել էր :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

երևի դրա պատճառով էլ Բարսելոն չես սիրում

----------


## Սերխիո

> երևի դրա պատճառով էլ Բարսելոն չես սիրում


ինչքան դու Լացիո կամ միլան կսիրես ենքան էլ ես Բարսա :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Բարսելոնա Ռեկրեատիվո 3-0 
մնաց 2  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

*Տղերք ստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը իմաստ տենումա՞ Գուդյոնսենին Ռոնիի տեղե հանելու մեջ. Ես արդեն 3-րդ խաղն եմ նայում բոլոր 10 խաղացողները բարցր կլասի վրա էն, բացի 7 համարից, որ բոլոր գրոհները փչացնում էր բառիս բուն իմաստով…*

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
*Այս շաբաթ Բարսա - Դեպորտիվո տեսնենք Ռեալը կպարտվի որ միավորների տարբերությունը կրճատվի* :Think:

----------


## GevSky

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս ...հուսով եմ Ռոնալդինյոն սրանից հետո կվերգտնի իր խաղը ու էլի դեմներս խաղ չի լինի


*Սամվել ջան իմ կարցիքով Ռոնիին արհեստական պահում են զապաս. ինքը պետկա խաղա որ մարզավիճակ ձեռք բերի. Ու շատ ել լավ խաղումա մենակ իրա տւգանայինները ու ֆանտաստիկ փոխանցումները հերիք են որ ինքը միշտ հիմնական կազմում լինի. Նենց որ ստեղ արդեն Ռայկարդը սկսումա տուֆտել. Տենց կարգի ֆուտբոլիստը չի կարա մենակ պարապմունքներով մարզավիճակ ձեռք բերել*

----------


## Barça

եթե Ռոնալդինոյն մեկ մեկ բարեհաճեր ժամաներ պարապմունքի ամեն ինչ սենց չեր լինի.
անցյալ տարում 2 անգամա եղել ֆիզ պատրաստականության պարապմունքներին.
իրան հլա էսելա քիչ.
իսկ էս տարի ամեն ինչում ինքնա մեղավոր, են որ ինքը 2 տարի աննդմեջ եղավ աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ էտ հլա չի նշանակում որ ինքը Բարսում միշտ պետքա ասնավնոյ լինի, ես Ռայկարդին չեմ մեղադրում, ինքը ավելի լավա ամեն ինչ հասկանում.
իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Գուդյոնսենին ապա պետք չի մոռալանալ որ ինքը ընդհանրապես էտ դիրքի խաղացող չի այլ աջ կամ կենտրոնական հարձակվողա, համենայն դեպս Չելսիում էտ դիրքում էր խաղում.
ուղղակի խաղացողների դիֆիցիտի պատճառով ինքը ստիպվածա էտ դիրքում խաղալ.

----------


## Սամվել

> *Սամվել ջան իմ կարցիքով Ռոնիին արհեստական պահում են զապաս. ինքը պետկա խաղա որ մարզավիճակ ձեռք բերի. Ու շատ ել լավ խաղումա մենակ իրա տւգանայինները ու ֆանտաստիկ փոխանցումները հերիք են որ ինքը միշտ հիմնական կազմում լինի. Նենց որ ստեղ արդեն Ռայկարդը սկսումա տուֆտել. Տենց կարգի ֆուտբոլիստը չի կարա մենակ պարապմունքներով մարզավիճակ ձեռք բերել*


Ճիշտն ասած իմ կարծիքով Ռոնալդինյոն գլուխա պահում  :Blush:  Հատուկ լավ չի խաղում որ իրան վաճառեն էլի.... Ժողովրդական լեզվով ասած առաջվա պես վիզ չի դնում: Ու էտի շատ վատա... Իմ կարծիքով Միլանից եկող միլիոնների հոտնա իրան ձգում: Բյաց խոսքերս լավ հիշեք որ գնաց իտալիա Ռոնալդինյոի մասին մոռացեք  :Sad: 

Բյաց դե հուսով եմ հլը խելքը գլուխը կգա  :Think:

----------


## Barça

մի հատ նայեք 
http://www.zonefootball.net/forum/at...4&d=1196851712
Չելսիի բալեշիկները շտապում են ոնցոր.

----------


## Davo'o

Եթե մինչեւ վերջերս երկու սիրելի թիմ ունեի՝ «Ռեալ» եւ «Չելսի», ապա որոշ ժամանակ անց երկու թիմի եմ սկսելու բացասաբար վերաբերվել՝ «Բարսա» ու «Չելսի»:  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

*Ես Ռոնալդինյոի ֆանատ չեմ, միգուցե եվ գլուխա պահում, բայց փաստ ա որ հաստատ Գուդիից արդյունավետա խաղում, գոնե դրսի խաղերում խաղացնի… Իսկ եթե իրոք ուզումա գնա Աստված իրա հետ, իրա նմանները չեն եկել ու գնացել, ու սենց օրինաչափություն կա որ ոչ մի հանճար ավելի լավ ոչ մի անգամ չի խաղացել այն թիմից դուրս որում ինքը, կոպիտ ասած, «մարդա դառել» Ստեղ ես Սամվելի հետ համամիտ եմ.*

----------


## REAL_ist

> ու սենց օրինաչափություն կա որ ոչ մի հանճար ավելի լավ ոչ մի անգամ չի խաղացել այն թիմից դուրս որում ինքը, կոպիտ ասած, «մարդա դառել»


ետ քո ասած օրինաչափությունից դուս միհատ շատ լավ օրինակ կա՝ Զիդանը, դրա համար ետ ետքան էլ օրինաչափություն չի

----------


## BOBO

> ետ քո ասած օրինաչափությունից դուս միհատ շատ լավ օրինակ կա՝ Զիդանը, դրա համար ետ ետքան էլ օրինաչափություն չի


Չէ, ուղղակի Զիդանը բացառություն ա :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

Զիդանը ընդհանրապես բոլոր իմ տեսած ֆուտբոլիստների մեջա բացառություն :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Զիդանը ընդհանրապես բոլոր իմ տեսած ֆուտբոլիստների մեջա բացառություն


Հա դե Զիդանները ամեն տարի չեն ծնվում: Զիդանը էն տղենա որ հիմա մենք ասում ենք Զիդանները: Ինքը Մարդ չի այլ չափանիշ  :Cool:

----------


## GevSky

*Կուզենաի նշել որ Զիդանը իր կարիերայի վերջում հասավ իր աստեղային ժամին իսկ այդ ժամանակ նա արդեն իր կարիերայի վերջին թիմում եր, այնպես որ Զիդանը իմ բերած օրինաչափությանը չի հակասում*

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կուզենաի նշել որ Զիդանը իր կարիերայի վերջում հասավ իր աստեղային ժամին իսկ այդ ժամանակ նա արդեն իր կարիերայի վերջին թիմում եր, այնպես որ Զիդանը իմ բերած օրինաչափությանը չի հակասում


 :Shok: 
ես լուրջ ես ասում :Shok: 
թե պռոստը մենակ վերջին տարիներին ես Զիդանի խաղին հետևել? :Wink: 
Զիդանը աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողա ճանաչվել 1998 ին, Յուվենտուսի կազմում, հետո արդեն 2001–ին ու 2003–ին Ռեալի կազմում

----------


## Սամվել

ԲԱրսելոնա Դեպոր 2-1  :Ok:  

Ռեալին ծեծելու ենք 2 շաբաթից  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ԲԱրսելոնա Դեպոր 2-1  
> 
> Ռեալին ծեծելու ենք 2 շաբաթից


երազելը վնաս չէ, վնաս է չերազելը

----------


## Սամվել

> երազելը վնաս չէ, վնաս է չերազելը


Որ սենց խաղացին երազները կիրականան  :Smile: 

համ էլ ժամանակը ցույց կտա:

Դա ցանկություն էր

----------


## Սերխիո

> Որ սենց խաղացին երազները կիրականան 
> 
> համ էլ ժամանակը ցույց կտա:
> 
> Դա ցանկություն էր


իմ համար ` ի տարբերություն շատ մադրիդիստների ու բարսամանների կարևոր չէ կլասիկոյի արդյունքը ,ավելի կարևոր բան կա `առաջին տեղը  մրցաշրջանի ավարտին :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> իմ համար ` ի տարբերություն շատ մադրիդիստների ու բարսամանների կարևոր չէ կլասիկոյի արդյունքը ,ավելի կարևոր բան կա `առաջին տեղը  մրցաշրջանի ավարտին


Ժողովուրդ լուրջ եկեք իրար հետ գնանք մի տեղ կլասսիկոն նայելու

----------


## REAL_ist

> Որ սենց խաղացին երազները կիրականան


Սամ ջան լավ էին խաղում տենց :Shok: 
Ռեալը ավելի լավ տպավորություն թողեց
Կլասիկայի համար ասեմ, Նոու Կամպում Բարսանա կրելու, Բեռնաբեուում Ռեալը
դուք հլը եկող տուռում դուսը խաղ ունեք, տակ շտո 7 աչոկա լինելու տարբերությունը կլասիկոյի վախտ :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան լավ էին խաղում տենց
> Ռեալը ավելի լավ տպավորություն թողեց
> Կլասիկայի համար ասեմ, Նոու Կամպում Բարսանա կրելու, Բեռնաբեուում Ռեալը
> դուք հլը եկող տուռում դուսը խաղ ունեք, տակ շտո 7 աչոկա լինելու տարբերությունը կլասիկոյի վախտ


որդ տայմն եմ նայել մենակ  :Blush:  
լավ էր բա ինչ էր։

Կլասիկոյին կարողա բարսան արդեն առաջ անցնի  :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

> Կլասիկայի համար ասեմ, Նոու Կամպում Բարսանա կրելու


Այ էս մեկը չպիտի ասեիր :Angry2:  Անցյալ տարի վերջին վայրկյանին մազապուրծ եղան, էս տարի չեն կարա: Կրելու ենք: Կալդերոնը մինչեւ սուրբ ծնունդ 10 միավորի տարբերություն ա խոստացել ու լինելու ա:  :Smile:  Առաջ Մադրիդ

----------


## Սամվել

> Այ էս մեկը չպիտի ասեիր Անցյալ տարի վերջին վայրկյանին մազապուրծ եղան, էս տարի չեն կարա: Կրելու ենք: Կալդերոնը մինչեւ սուրբ ծնունդ 10 միավորի տարբերություն ա խոստացել ու լինելու ա:  Առաջ Մադրիդ


 :LOL:  ՄԱզապուրծ սուդինա էր էտ խաղը որ թաքացած բարսայի դեմը աառնելու միակ ձևա կարմիր քարտը գտավ։ Էլ չեմ ասում որ հաշվել չգիտեր  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kita

> Այ էս մեկը չպիտի ասեիր Անցյալ տարի վերջին վայրկյանին մազապուրծ եղան, էս տարի չեն կարա: Կրելու ենք: Կալդերոնը մինչեւ սուրբ ծնունդ 10 միավորի տարբերություն ա խոստացել ու լինելու ա:  Առաջ Մադրիդ


Ինչքան ձերոնք կարող են լավ խաղալ, այնքան մերոնք :Tongue:  :Smile: 
Անցած տարին էլ հիմք չի :Wink: 
Ամենը դեռ առջևում է :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վայ Կիտ էս դու էլ է՞ս մերոնքական:  :Love:  
Չգիտեի  :Blush:  
 :Love: 

կլասիկոում հաղթելու ենք  :Smile:  Մենակ էտ նիստելյոյից եմ վախում, ամբողջ խաղին մի հատ գնդակա ընկնում ձեռը գոլա խփում  :Goblin:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինչքան ձերոնք կարող են լավ խաղալ, այնքան մերոնք
> Անցած տարին էլ հիմք չի
> Ամենը դեռ առջևում է


Կիտա ջան դու Բարսա ես սիրում :Shok: 
չե փաստերեն ես դեմ եմ քո մոդեռությանը :LOL: 
անցած տարի Մեսսիին ով գիտի Նոու կապմում մի երկու օր մոմ էին վառում, ամեն դեպքում անցած տարի Ռեալը հաղթող դուրս եկավ



> Այ էս մեկը չպիտի ասեիր Անցյալ տարի վերջին վայրկյանին մազապուրծ եղան, էս տարի չեն կարա: Կրելու ենք: Կալդերոնը մինչեւ սուրբ ծնունդ 10 միավորի տարբերություն ա խոստացել ու լինելու ա:  Առաջ Մադրիդ


Դավ ջան դե ստռախովկենելա լավ բան :LOL:  :LOL: 
Կալդեռոնի խոստումներից էլ լուչշե չխոսանք :Angry2:

----------


## Davo'o

> ՄԱզապուրծ սուդինա էր էտ խաղը որ թաքացած բարսայի դեմը աառնելու միակ ձևա կարմիր քարտը գտավ։ Էլ չեմ ասում որ հաշվել չգիտեր


Անցյալ տարի Ռեալն ու Բարսան խաղադաշտ մտան 11ը 11-ի դեմ: Եւ այդ պայմաններում հաշիվը 1-2 էր օգուտ սերուցքայինների: Հետագայում, երբ դաշտից հեռացվեց Օլեգերը, Բարսան, որը Ռեալի դեմ խաղերում ոչ մի անգամ հաշվի մեջ առաջ չէր եղել նախորդ մրցաշրջանում, վերջին վայրկյաններին հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը: Բարսելոնի ընտրության հնարավորությունը շատ մեծ չէր, կամ խաղալ Օլեգերով, որը քացի էր տալիս, կամ 10 հոգով: Պարզվեց, որ Օլեգերը ավելի շատ խանգարում էր քան օգուտ էր տալիս: Այդ խաղից հետո մադրիդցիները թեւեր առան ու հաղթեցին մնացած համարյա բոլոր խաղերը, իսկ Բարսան ընկհակառակկը սկսեց միավորներ կորցնել: Այնպես որ այդ խաղը շատ կարեւոր նշանակություն ունեցավ, այն հարցում, թե ով է այսօր Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնը:  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հիշեցնեմ, հիշողության խնդիրեր ունեցողներին: 
> Անցյալ տարի Ռեալն ու Բարսան խաղադաշտ մտան 11ը 11-ի դեմ: Եւ այդ պայմաններում հաշիվը 1-2 էր օգուտ սերուցքայինների: Հետագայում, երբ դաշտից հեռացվեց Օլեգերը, Բարսան, որը Ռեալի դեմ խաղերում ոչ մի անգամ հաշվի մեջ առաջ չէր եղել նախորդ մրցաշրջանում, վերջին վայրկյաններին հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը: Բարսելոնի ընտրության հնարավորությունը շատ մեծ չէր, կամ խաղալ Օլեգերով, որը քացի էր տալիս, կամ 10 հոգով: Պարզվեց, որ Օլեգերը ավելի շատ խանգարում էր քան օգուտ էր տալիս: Այդ խաղից հետո մադրիդցիները թեւեր առան ու հաղթեցին մնացած համարյա բոլոր խաղերը, իսկ Բարսան ընկհակառակկը սկսեց միավորներ կորցնել: Այնպես որ այդ խաղը շատ կարեւոր նշանակություն ունեցավ, այն հարցում, թե ով է այսօր Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնը:


մնումա մենակ տակը ստորագրվել

----------


## Սամվել

> Հիշեցնեմ, հիշողության խնդիրեր ունեցողներին: 
> Անցյալ տարի Ռեալն ու Բարսան խաղադաշտ մտան 11ը 11-ի դեմ: Եւ այդ պայմաններում հաշիվը 1-2 էր օգուտ սերուցքայինների: Հետագայում, երբ դաշտից հեռացվեց Օլեգերը, Բարսան, որը Ռեալի դեմ խաղերում ոչ մի անգամ հաշվի մեջ առաջ չէր եղել նախորդ մրցաշրջանում, վերջին վայրկյաններին հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը: Բարսելոնի ընտրության հնարավորությունը շատ մեծ չէր, կամ խաղալ Օլեգերով, որը քացի էր տալիս, կամ 10 հոգով: Պարզվեց, որ Օլեգերը ավելի շատ խանգարում էր քան օգուտ էր տալիս: Այդ խաղից հետո մադրիդցիները թեւեր առան ու հաղթեցին մնացած համարյա բոլոր խաղերը, իսկ Բարսան ընկհակառակկը սկսեց միավորներ կորցնել: Այնպես որ այդ խաղը շատ կարեւոր նշանակություն ունեցավ, այն հարցում, թե ով է այսօր Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնը:


Դավ ջան ես նախորդ մրցաշրջանը շա՜տ լավ հիշում եմ  :Xeloq: 

Մեկ էլ հիշում եմ որ խաղերի կեսը սարքած էին։ Սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքա բայց օբյեկտիվոտա։

Ավելացվել է 39 վայրկյան անց
համ էլ մի վիրավորի

----------


## Davo'o

> Կալդեռոնի խոստումներից էլ լուչշե չխոսանք


Ինքը խոստացել էր Կակա ու Ռոբբեն, երկրորդ կեսը արդեն ունենք, առաջինը հավատում եմ, որ կունենանք, խոստացել էր արդյունքներ ու գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ, առաջին տեղում ենք ու լավ էլ խաղում ենք, նենց որ կարել էի հավատալ այս կանխատեսմանը: Ջարդուփշուր ենք անելու Կամպ Նոուն:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ֆաբռեգասին մոռացար ասես
մեկել են որ պտի առաջին տարում 3 –ին էլ!!! բերեր, ենել կռուտիտ լար արեց

----------


## Davo'o

Ֆաբրեգաս չի ասել ինքը, էտ թերթերն են հավայի գրել: Էտ երկու աստղն ա խոստացել:

----------


## Barça

լավ տղեք ջան բերելա ձեր Ռոբենին ու օգուտը որնա?
ՉԵլսիում ավելի շատեր օգուտ տալիս, ինչ իմաստ ուներ էտքան փող տալ որ 89-րդ րոպեյին պետքա զամեն մտնի?
ինձ թվումա Ռոբենին էլ ա նույն ապագան սպասվում ինչ մի շարք հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստների որոնք Ռեալում վարի գնացին.

----------


## REAL_ist

> ինձ թվումա Ռոբենին էլ ա նույն ապագան սպասվում ինչ մի շարք հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստների որոնք Ռեալում վարի գնացին.


Աստված չտա տենց բան լինի
ուղղակի տռավմեքա շատ ստանում, մի պահ սկել էր նորմալ խաղալ, ու համոզված եմ որ հլը մեզ ուրախացնելուա :Clapping:

----------


## Սերխիո

Եթե անցած տարի  կարմիր ստացավ Բարսելոնը ու բողոքում եք, ապա մենք ինչ ասենք 2 տարի առաջ վան բոմելի սարքած պենալի ու Կառլոսի հեռացման համար ,ու դա այն դեպքում ,երբ 1-1 խաղացինք `ընթացքում հաշվի մեջ հետ լինելով :Cool: 

իսկ այն ,որ իբր Ռեալում ֆուտբոլիստ ա վարի գնում ,բան չասեցի :Cool: , համաձայն եմ ,ԲԱՅՑ դա բոլոր մեծ ակումբներին համապատասխան երևույթ ա

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ ես հիացած եմ Էտո՛օ ի խաղով, հաշվի առնելով ինչքան ժամանակ չէր խաղում, դե իսկ Ռոնալդինյոն սկսկումա բացվել, ու վնասվածքներից պրծանք, Դոս Սանտոսնելա լավացել նենց որ հերիքա ինչքան ռեալիստները ուրախացան, արդեն վերականգնվելա մեր եռյակը՝ Ռոնի-Էտո՛օ-Մեսսի նրանց արդեն միացելա կատարելագործված Ինիեստան ու ուղղակի Դեկուն ուզում եմ ասեմ պատրաստվեք մրց. աղյուսակի փոփոխմանը :Hands Up:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping: 

*Հ.Գ.* Թող ոչ-ոք չմոռանա, որ Ռեալը կոչվեց չեմպիոն ունենալով նույն միավորները ինչ Բարսան ընդամենը Ռեալի դաշտում պարտվելու պատճառով, իսկ պարտվեց այն դեպքում, երբ Բարսաից բացակայում էին Մեսսին, Էտո՛օն, Դեկուն, Պույոլը

----------


## Լեո

Սրտիս տպավորվելա, Բարսան 2-0 հաղթելու ա (իհարկե Ռեալին):

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Ինչ էք մտածում?????  :Jpit: 
Ամսի 23-ին ամեն ինչ կերևա, թե ով ում?  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Բայց դե ես էլ հո գիտեմ ով ա կրելու  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Երեկ մերոնք կայֆավատ լինելով 3:1 հաղթեցին նեմեցներին, էական չեր հաղթանակ թե ..., բայց հաճելի ա:
Ի դեպ հալալ ա Lyon-ին մեր խմբից իրանք էլ դդուրս եկան 1/8:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեկ մերոնք կայֆավատ լինելով 3:1 հաղթեցին նեմեցներին, էական չեր հաղթանակ թե ..., բայց հաճելի ա:
> Ի դեպ հալալ ա Lyon-ին մեր խմբից իրանք էլ դդուրս եկան 1/8:


Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս։

Բարի Վերադարձ եղբայր  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ֆուտբոլի թեման կարդա, անպայման գաս  :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

և այսպես պարզ է դարձել, որ 1/8 ում մրցելու ենք հետևյալ թիմերից մեկի հետ 
Շալկե 04
Սելթիկ
Արսենալ
Ռոմա
Ֆեներբախչե
Օլիմպիակոս

Լավ կլինի որ Արսենալի կամ Ռոմաի հետ չընկնենք, չնայած էտ էլ պռոբլեմ չի :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Երեկ խաղի ժամանակ մի պահ հեռուստացույցից հեռացա, հետ էկա տեսա Էտոոն գոլա խփել: Ո~նց եմ ափսոսում, որ չեմ տեսել գոլը:
Սիրուն գոլ էր????

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեկ խաղի ժամանակ մի պահ հեռուստացույցից հեռացա, հետ էկա տեսա Էտոոն գոլա խփել: Ո~նց եմ ափսոսում, որ չեմ տեսել գոլը:
> Սիրուն գոլ էր????


Վատիկը չէր  :Smile:  անցած շաբաթ ես էլ էի մի հատ տենց գոլ խփել  :LOL: 

Գնդակը ընդունելուց միանգամից զամախով պաշպանին ապակողմնորոշեց, բացվեց ու հարվածեց...իմ դուր շատ եկավ: Չնայած իմը ավելի լավն էր  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ժողովուր, էս ինչու՞ չեք մասնակցում քվեարկությանը: 
REAL-իստները վրա են տվել: 
Ակտիվ եղեք:

----------


## GevSky

*Մերոնք պասիվ են, ժՈՂՈՎՈՒրԴ ՄՏԵՔ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=17085 ՔՎԵԱրԿԵՔ էԼԻ*  :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Իսկ ու՞մ դուր եկավ, որ Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը մեկնաբան էր :Hands Up:

----------


## Հենո

Այ որ Մարկը մշտական վարի կդզի :Hands Up:

----------


## Shauri

Մարկը իրոք լավն էր, չնայած ֆուտբոլ կյանքում չի խաղացել, բայց շատ ավելի լավն էր քան Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը կամ Սլավա Սարգսյանը  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## NoemI

Գտնում եմ որ Բարսան իր ներկաիս խաղով իրավունք չունի ամսի 23-ին պարտվի և ոչ միայն հաղթի այլ նվաստացնի հակառակորդին

----------


## GevSky

> Գտնում եմ որ Բարսան իր ներկաիս խաղով իրավունք չունի ամսի 23-ին պարտվի և ոչ միայն հաղթի այլ նվաստացնի հակառակորդին


*BRAVO!!!*

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գտնում եմ որ Բարսան իր ներկաիս խաղով իրավունք չունի ամսի 23-ին պարտվի և ոչ միայն հաղթի այլ նվաստացնի հակառակորդին


եթրև ետ ներկայիս նվաստացնող շատ ուժեղ խաղիցա, որ դուսը մենակ առաջնության ամենաթուլ թմին են կարացել կրեն :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

> Գտնում եմ որ Բարսան իր ներկաիս խաղով իրավունք չունի ամսի 23-ին պարտվի և ոչ միայն հաղթի այլ նվաստացնի հակառակորդին


Խի էտ ում ա նվաստացրել որ մեկել Ռեալին նվաստացի :Jpit:  կարողա` Խետաֆեյին մենք խաբար չենք :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Խի էտ ում ա նվաստացրել որ մեկել Ռեալին նվաստացի կարողա` Խետաֆեյին մենք խաբար չենք


2-2 իհարկե նվաստացում կլինի Ռեալի համար ,քանի որ Խետաֆեն կրում ա 4-0 ,իսկ ինքը ոչ -ոքի ա խաղում :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Քանի որ Անրին իմ համար Ռաուլի հետ միասին իմ ամենասիրելի հարձակվողներն են ,ուստի հարկ եմ համարում իրեն անմահացնել այս բաժնում :

----------


## Սերխիո

ՆԱ :Wink:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> և այսպես պարզ է դարձել, որ 1/8 ում մրցելու ենք հետևյալ թիմերից մեկի հետ 
> Շալկե 04
> Սելթիկ
> Արսենալ
> Ռոմա
> Ֆեներբախչե
> Օլիմպիակոս
> 
> Լավ կլինի որ Արսենալի կամ Ռոմաի հետ չընկնենք, չնայած էտ էլ պռոբլեմ չի


Ամենալուրջ մրցակիցը Արսենալն ա, մնացածի դեպքում Բարսելոնան իրա նորմալ խաղավոճով կհաղթի: Բայց Արսենալի դեպքում մաքսիմում հնարավորություններով պիտի խաղա  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
ՖենեՐբախչե , պեՐսի կոլա, ապեՐսին  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բա  Լիվերպուլը ?

----------


## Taurus

Դուք տեսել եք 10 չղջիկ և մեկ սպիտակ մուկ ամոթից կարմրած և գլուխները կախած? եթե ոչ, ապա դիտեք վաղը գիշերը 01:00 ին Valencia-Barcelona հանդիպումը և մոտ 02:50 կտեսնեք վերը նկարագրված տեսարանը! :Cool:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Դուք տեսել եք 10 չղջիկ և մեկ սպիտակ մուկ ամոթից կարմրած և գլուխները կախած? եթե ոչ, ապա դիտեք վաղը գիշերը 01:00 ին Valencia-Barcelona հանդիպումը և մոտ 02:50 կտեսնեք վերը նկարագրված տեսարանը!


Հետաքրքիրա, որ թիմի խաղացողներն են փոփոխվելու չղջիկի?  :Think:  : Հլը չղջիկը հեչ....
բա սպիտակ մուկը, որ թիմից ա լինելու?  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Բարսելոնան դժվար փոխվի չղջիկների երամի  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հ.Գ.[/COLOR][/B] Թող ոչ-ոք չմոռանա, որ Ռեալը կոչվեց չեմպիոն ունենալով նույն միավորները ինչ Բարսան ընդամենը Ռեալի դաշտում պարտվելու պատճառով, իսկ պարտվեց այն դեպքում, երբ Բարսաից բացակայում էին Մեսսին, Էտո՛օն, Դեկուն, Պույոլը


Դուք էլ մի մոռացեք, որ Բարսելոնան Ռեալից մինչև 7 միավոր /եթե չեմ սխալվում/ առաջ էր, իսկ Ռեալը ոչ միայն կարողացավ հասնել նրան, այլև` անցնել ու չեմպիոն հռչակվել:  :Hands Up: Դա է, հիրավի, իսկական չեմպիոնը: Ու բավական է շահարկեք, որ այսինչ ֆուտբոլիստը բացակայում էր ու նման բաներ. խի մենք էս ձևի կորուստներ ենք ունեցել?
Ու հետո......էլ ում հաղթեր Ռեալը ու չեմպիոն դառնար, եթե ոչ 1-ին տեղում ընթացողին?

----------


## REAL_ist

չեմպիոնության պայքարին մասնակցող թմերի հետ խաղերում 90 տոկոսը պռավալի ենթարկած թիմը չի կարա արժանի լինի չեմպիոնության, նայեք միհատ Բարսայի արդյունքները անցած տարի, Ռեալի, Վալենսիայի, Սևիլյայի հետ խաղերում, մենակ Սևիլյային, ենել իրա դաշտում կարացավ կրի, ետքանը դաժե Էսպանյոլը կկարանար աներ, տենց չեմպիոն չեն դառնում
սրանից հետո վիճել արժանի լինելու կապակցությամբ անիմաստա
մենակ չասեք թուլ թմերին կրվավ Ռեալը, մի մոռացեք որ թիմը նորա կառուցվում ու ստաբիլ խաղ չի կարա խաղա միանգամից, իսկական ուժը ուժեղ մրցակիցների հետ խաղերումա երևում
ավելի լավա արժանի մրցակիցների հետ քո իսկական խաղը խաղաս, քան թե կլասի հաշվին մանր մունրներին կրես
էլ չեմ ասում քանի հատ պենալ խփեց Ռոնալդինյոն

----------


## GevSky

> չեմպիոնության պայքարին մասնակցող թմերի հետ խաղերում 90 տոկոսը պռավալի ենթարկած թիմը չի կարա արժանի լինի չեմպիոնության, նայեք միհատ Բարսայի արդյունքները անցած տարի, Ռեալի, Վալենսիայի, Սևիլյայի հետ խաղերում, մենակ Սևիլյային, ենել իրա դաշտում կարացավ կրի, ետքանը դաժե Էսպանյոլը կկարանար աներ, տենց չեմպիոն չեն դառնում
> սրանից հետո վիճել արժանի լինելու կապակցությամբ անիմաստա
> մենակ չասեք թուլ թմերին կրվավ Ռեալը, մի մոռացեք որ թիմը նորա կառուցվում ու ստաբիլ խաղ չի կարա խաղա միանգամից, իսկական ուժը ուժեղ մրցակիցների հետ խաղերումա երևում
> ավելի լավա արժանի մրցակիցների հետ քո իսկական խաղը խաղաս, քան թե կլասի հաշվին մանր մունրներին կրես
> էլ չեմ ասում քանի հատ պենալ խփեց Ռոնալդինյոն


Էս վերջերս մի բան եմ գրել էդ թեմայով չգիտեմ տեսելես թե չե, գիտես ես կոնկրետ չեմ ցածրացրել մի թիմի, իմ կարծիքով դա մեզ վայել չե, ամբողջ աշխարհը գիտի որ այդ 2 թիմերնել ուժեղագույններն են աշխարհի, ուղղակի ես սիրում եմ մեկին իսկ դու մյուսին, կարծում եմ դա ամեն մեկիս իրավունքն է  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

չգիտեմ որ գրածիդ մասին ես, եթե են կրվելու պատճառների մասին ես, դրանից բան չի փոխվում, մեկա պռավալիա ենթարկել, ամեն ինչնել պատճառա ունենում
 բայց գրածիս հետ չհամաձայնվելը դառնումա արդեն հակառակորդ թմի երկրպագույի կարծիքին ընդդիմանալ ուղղակի
արժանիա նա ով դառելա չեմպիոն, վիճելը անիմաստա
Բարսան էլ անցած 2 տարին էր արժանի չեմպիոն դառավ, ինչ կա դրա մեջ

----------


## Սամվել

> չգիտեմ որ գրածիդ մասին ես, եթե են կրվելու պատճառների մասին ես, դրանից բան չի փոխվում, մեկա պռավալիա ենթարկել, ամեն ինչնել պատճառա ունենում
>  բայց գրածիս հետ չհամաձայնվելը դառնումա արդեն հակառակորդ թմի երկրպագույի կարծիքին ընդդիմանալ ուղղակի
> արժանիա նա ով դառելա չեմպիոն, վիճելը անիմաստա
> Բարսան էլ անցած 2 տարին էր արժանի չեմպիոն դառավ, ինչ կա դրա մեջ


Չեմ համարում որ Ռեալը անցած տարի արժանի էր չեմփիոնության: հատկապես նախավերջի տուրի առուծախից հետո: Անցած առաջնությունը իմ խորին համոզմամբ ծախված էր: Տոտալացված շատ ահավոր ձևով: Իմ կարծիքով մեջներից ամենաարժանին Սեվիլիան էր էն էլ չհաջողվեց: Մի խոսքով...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չեմ համարում որ Ռեալը անցած տարի արժանի էր չեմփիոնության: հատկապես նախավերջի տուրի առուծախից հետո: Անցած առաջնությունը իմ խորին համոզմամբ ծախված էր: Տոտալացված շատ ահավոր ձևով: Իմ կարծիքով մեջներից ամենաարժանին Սեվիլիան էր էն էլ չհաջողվեց: Մի խոսքով...


Եթե ծախված էր ,ապա մեղադրի վաճառվածին ,այլ ոչ թե գնորդին...

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե ծախված էր ,ապա մեղադրի վաճառվածին ,այլ ոչ թե գնորդին...


Ես չեմ մեղադրում, ես արձանագրում եմ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես չեմ մեղադրում, ես արձանագրում եմ


Եվ շատ իզուր ,Ձեր նեռվերի հաշվին փող են աշխատում :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եվ շատ իզուր ,Ձեր նեռվերի հաշվին փող են աշխատում


Բայց ի՞նչ արած  :Xeloq:  մնումա դիմանալ  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայց ի՞նչ արած  մնումա դիմանալ


Ճիշտ ա ,մնում ա դիմանալ ,փողի դար է :Angry2: ,բայց մեղադրել պետք է :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Մադրիդը հաղթել է արդար սպորտային պայքարում: Իսկ «խաղը ծախած էր»-ը ամենաէժանագին մխիթարանքն է: Այդպես կարելի է ասել սիրելի թիմի բոլոր պարտություներից հետո:  Որպես հոգեբան հասկանում եմ, որ դա թեթեւացնում է, բայց իրականության աչքերի մեջ նայել է պետք սովորել:  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մադրիդը հաղթել է արդար սպորտային պայքարում: Իսկ «խաղը ծախած էր»-ը ամենաէժանագին մխիթարանքն է: Այդպես կարելի է ասել սիրելի թիմի բոլոր պարտություներից հետո:  Որպես հոգեբան հասկանում եմ, որ դա թեթեւացնում է, բայց իրականության աչքերի մեջ նայել է պետք սովորել:


մի փոքր ուղղում ոչ թե խաղը այլ  մրցաշրջանը: համ էլ ես չեմ մխիթարվում դրանից  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> մի փոքր ուղղում ոչ թե խաղը այլ  մրցաշրջանը: համ էլ ես չեմ մխիթարվում դրանից


զահլա չէի անում ,բայց պտի գրեմ

1.  Ռեալ Մադրիդ  23  7  8  76  
2.  Բարսելոնա  22  10  6  76  
3.  Սևիլյա  21  8  9  71  
4.  Վալենսիա  20  6  12  66  
Ռեալը 6 միավոր վաստակել է Վալենսիայից ,4` Բարսելոնից, 3 միավոր Սևիլիայից ,այսինք  առաջատար ակումբների հետ խաղերում , իսկ Բարսելոնը վաստակել է 1 միավոր Վալենսիայից և Ռեալից, 3 սևիլիայից..
ստացվում է 13 ընդդեմ 5 -ի ,հիամ ով է արժանի ? ռասիգ ու սելտա կրողը ,թե Վալենսիա ու Բարսելոն ?

----------


## REAL_ist

Սամ ջան նույն հաջողությամբ ես կարամ ասեմ որ Բարսան իրա աչկոնրի 98 տոկոսը թուլ թմերի հետա հավաքել, բնականա որ հենց թուլ թմերից առնելնա հնարավոր, չեմ կարծում որ խոսքի Սևիլյան կամ Վալենսիան Ռեալին կամ Բարսային խաղ կծախեն, դրանից էլ հետևություն անելով կարամ ասեմ որ Բարսայի ծախված խաղեր են
Պետրոսի հետ լռիվ համաձայն եմ
գումարած դրան կլասիկոյում էլ ընդրհանուր հաշվարկով հաղթող դուս եկավ, եթե ետել արդար ձև չի չեմպիոնություն վաստակելու էլ ինչը կարա լինի? գոլերի տարբերությունը հա?
ետ նմանա նրան որ խոսքի չհամաձայնվես որ Աշխարհի առաջնությանը Չեմպիոնը դառնումա ֆինալի կրողը ոչ թե 3–րդ տեղի կրողը, աբսուրդա, կրելա ուրեմն արժանիա

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան նույն հաջողությամբ ես կարամ ասեմ որ Բարսան իրա աչկոնրի 98 տոկոսը թուլ թմերի հետա հավաքել, բնականա որ հենց թուլ թմերից առնելնա հնարավոր, չեմ կարծում որ խոսքի Սևիլյան կամ Վալենսիան Ռեալին կամ Բարսային խաղ կծախեն, դրանից էլ հետևություն անելով կարամ ասեմ որ Բարսայի ծախված խաղեր են
> Պետրոսի հետ լռիվ համաձայն եմ
> գումարած դրան կլասիկոյում էլ ընդրհանուր հաշվարկով հաղթող դուս եկավ, եթե ետել արդար ձև չի չեմպիոնություն վաստակելու էլ ինչը կարա լինի? գոլերի տարբերությունը հա?
> ետ նմանա նրան որ խոսքի չհամաձայնվես որ Աշխարհի առաջնությանը Չեմպիոնը դառնումա ֆինալի կրողը ոչ թե 3–րդ տեղի կրողը, աբսուրդա, կրելա ուրեմն արժանիա


Լավ մի խոսքով... բայց դե նախավերջի տուրը որ հաստատ սարքած էր  :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Խոսքս ուղղում եմ Ռեալիստներին, ինչի՞ եք էդքան համոզված, որ Ռեալը հաղթելու ա, ինչ-որ ռեալ արգումենտ կա՞ գոնե որ տենց վստահ եք

----------


## REAL_ist

ես որ համոզված չեմ
տենց խաղերում ամեն ինչ հնարավորա, ես ուղղակի գիտեմ որ հիմա Ռեալնա ավելի լավ խաղում, որտեվ առաջի տեղումա

----------


## Սերխիո

> Խոսքս ուղղում եմ Ռեալիստներին, ինչի՞ եք էդքան համոզված, որ Ռեալը հաղթելու ա, ինչ-որ ռեալ արգումենտ կա՞ գոնե որ տենց վստահ եք


իսկ ով ա  ասում համոզված ա ?, ես համոզված լինեմ ,ստավկա կանեմ մեշոկով,բայց հավատում եմ , իսկ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են :Wink: 
50 տոկոս կրվելու ենք
25 տոկոս ոչ ոքի
25 տոկոս կրելու են
բարսայի շանսերը 2 անգամ ավել են  :Smile: 
եթե պարտվենք էլ ,հոգ չէ, կյանքը շարունակվում է,մրցաշրջանն էլ հետը...

----------


## Taurus

լավ այսօրվա խաղի մասին, աչքիս Yaya-ն խաղալու ա, ու Messi-ն հանգստացած պարապած գազեր ա անելու, իրա ոճով, աջից արագ պոկվում ա, ու կտրու կենտրոն, ճամփին մի 5-6, խաղացողի ա "Խաբս" տալիս, ու միջին բարձրության հարված հեռականա անկյունը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

0:1  13' Էդո  :Tongue:  ջաաաաաաաաաաաան

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
0:2  27' Մի հատ էլ Էդո  :Tongue:  .... Իսկականից չղջիկ են էլի դրանք  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

տենանք 1-5 ի կհասնի գործը :Think:

----------


## GevSky

Մենք 0-ի վրա ենք կրում ախպերս :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ռեալի սևն ել եկելա՝ այսինքն Էտո՛ո-ն :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Դուք տեսել եք 10 չղջիկ և մեկ սպիտակ մուկ ամոթից կարմրած և գլուխները կախած? եթե ոչ, ապա դիտեք վաղը գիշերը 01:00 ին Valencia-Barcelona հանդիպումը և մոտ 02:50 կտեսնեք վերը նկարագրված տեսարանը!


Տեսաք?  :Hands Up: 

0:3, էն էլ հանգիստ խաղալով, Valencia-ն կարծես հոգնած լիներ, ապսոս Messi-ն վանսվածք ստացավ: 
Հաջորդը ով ա? , հա ինչ որ մայրաքաղաքային սասունոկներ(Սասունի հետ կապ չունի :Jpit:  են, թագավորի թևի տակ մեծացած!
 :Goblin:  առաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜ջ ցուլեր
Real-ին մենակ Bojan-ով էլ կկրենք :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Messi-ին չի խաղա Reali դեմ :Sad:

----------


## Barça

էտ հաստատ ա?
Անրին էլ մինչև տարվա վերջ չի խաղալու. :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

> էտ հաստատ ա?
> Անրին էլ մինչև տարվա վերջ չի խաղալու.


Չէ հաստատ չի, բայց դե երեկ չտեսար ոտքը?
թերթերն են գրում, դեռ օֆֆիցիալ ինֆօրմացիա չկա, իսկ Անրին պատրաստ ա, կարա խաղա, եթե պետք լինի, բայց կարծում եմ Ռեալի հետ Ռ10-ը կխաղա, դժվար թե յադքան կարևոր խաղում Ջովանին խաղա հիմնական կազմում, բայց դե Ռայկարդն ա, մի սյուրպրիզ պիտի անի Շուստերի գլխին :Bad:

----------


## Barça

liveresult.ru-ն գրել էր որ մինչև տարվա վերջ չի խաղալու Անրին, համենայն դեպս մեր Էտ'Ու ու-ն ոնցոր Մարկ Սաղաթելյանն էր ասում :LOL:  լավա մտել խաղի մեջ, Անրիի պակասը չենք զգա երևի.
խաղը երեկ չկարեցա նայեմ, էսօր առավոտ սպուտնիկով տեսա, ոտը ցույց տվին արուն էր գալի, ոնցոր լուրջեր.
չնայած էտ դիրքում էլ Ջովանին կարա հանգիստ իրան փոխարինի, ուղղակի Ջովանին հլա ջահելա ֆիզիկականը կարողա էտ խաղում իրանը ասի.
հույս ունենանք Մեսսին կարա ապաքինվի մինչև էտ խաղը.

----------


## REAL_ist

իսպանական թերթերում դաժե խաղի ժամանակ էին ասում մի ամիս չի խաղալու Մեսսին :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալը 90 րոպեով տեսավ իր ապագան  :Wink: 

Շնորհավորում եմ Բոլորի*ս*  :Ok: 

Բարսա Առաջ :Hands Up: 

Ռեալը խաղացելա՞, ո՞նց  :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> Ռեալը խաղացելա՞, ո՞նց


Չէ էսօր ա!

----------


## Cesare

*Նկարներ, որ ես կոմպի մեջ կան :
Լավ նկարներ են : Ատում եմ :*

----------


## Cesare

*Մի երկու հատ ել :*  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես վերջի նկարը վերջնա :LOL: 
մենակ միլիռովկենա պակասում :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

երեկ Պրոֆֆուտբոլով ասել են 4-5 շաբաթ չի խաղալու
էտ նշանակում ա, որ մինչև արձակուրդների վերջ հազիվ դզվի

----------


## Taurus

Կտենք կարգին սյուրպրիզ կլինի, որ Անրին դուրս գա խաղադաշտ :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Իսկ կարդացել եք, որ Բարսելոնի Կամպ Նոու ստադիոնը  Ռեալի հետ խաղին  շատ հետաքրքիր ձևովա պատրաստվում: Եթե ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, իրանց պաշտոնական էջում էր գրած, որ ամբողջ աշխարհի Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները կարող են իրանց նկարները ուղարկեն մինչև խաղի օրը, ու , որ ներզեվում կցված նկարին նայեք կտեսնեք, իրանց գույների գունավոր թղթերը, որ պետքա հանդիսատեսը պահի , ամեն մեկի վրա տպելու են մի երկրպագուի նկար կարծեմ: Այսինքն էն մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն կարողանա հասնել ստադիոն, կարող են իրանց նկարներով ուժ գործադրեն հակառակորդի վրա  :LOL: 

Ինչ ասես չեն մտածի   :Hands Up:  

http://www.fcbshowtime.com/   նկարներ տեղադրելու էջնա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իսկ կարդացել եք, որ Բարսելոնի Կամպ Նոու ստադիոնը  Ռեալի հետ խաղին  շատ հետաքրքիր ձևովա պատրաստվում: Եթե ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, իրանց պաշտոնական էջում էր գրած, որ ամբողջ աշխարհի Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները կարող են իրանց նկարները ուղարկեն մինչև խաղի օրը, ու , որ ներզեվում կցված նկարին նայեք կտեսնեք, իրանց գույների գունավոր թղթերը, որ պետքա հանդիսատեսը պահի , ամեն մեկի վրա տպելու են մի երկրպագուի նկար կարծեմ: Այսինքն էն մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն կարողանա հասնել ստադիոն, կարող են իրանց նկարներով ուժ գործադրեն հակառակորդի վրա 
> 
> Ինչ ասես չեն մտածի   
> 
> http://www.fcbshowtime.com/   նկարներ տեղադրելու էջնա:


Ցենտր կայք էր: 
Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:  
149 սեկցիայում տեղ եմ պահել  եկեք  :LOL: 

Կիրակի :Goblin:

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն Անրին լավ ա արդեն, բայց կարծում եմ կխաղան հետևյալ կազմով

.............Valdes
..Puyol Milito Thuram Abidal
DosSantos Xavi Yaya Inesta R10
...............Eeto'o

Պահեստաին կլինեն Խորկերա, Մառկես, Սիլվինյո, Գուդյոնսեն, Բոյան, Կռոսաս, Անրի

----------


## Մանե

> Ուրեմն Անրին լավ ա արդեն, բայց կարծում եմ կխաղան հետևյալ կազմով
> 
> .............Valdes
> ..Puyol Milito Thuram Abidal
> DosSantos Xavi Yaya Inesta R10
> ...............Eeto'o
> 
> Պահեստաին կլինեն Խորկերա, Մառկես, Սիլվինյո, Գուդյոնսեն, Բոյան, Կռոսաս, Անրի


Մեսսին դեռ չի ապաքինվե՞լ :Cry: 
Լավ,ոչինչ,էլի կհաղթենք  :Smile:  :Super Man:  :Clapping:  :Clapping: 
Առաաաաաաաաջ  :Super Man:  :Jagi:

----------


## GevSky

> Ուրեմն Անրին լավ ա արդեն, բայց կարծում եմ կխաղան հետևյալ կազմով
> 
> .............Valdes
> ..Puyol Milito Thuram Abidal
> DosSantos Xavi Yaya Inesta R10
> ...............Eeto'o
> 
> Պահեստաին կլինեն Խորկերա, Մառկես, Սիլվինյո, Գուդյոնսեն, Բոյան, Կռոսաս, Անրի


Դեկուին ու Զամբրոտային մոռացար :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ  0-1

Ռեալը տարավ հաղթանակ գեղեցիկ գոլի շնորհիվ։
ՀԻմնականում հավասար խաղ էր։ Բայց Ռեալը մի քիչ արագ էր գրոհում։ ու ավելի խիտ էր պաշտպանվում։ Մրցավարն էլ մի քիչ շատ էր դաժանություններ թողում։ Ինչևէ սպասենք պատասխան հանդիպմանը։ 
Իմիջայլոց Մեսսիի տեղը իրոք զգացվում էր։ Թիմի արագությունը ահագին ընկել էր առանց նրա  :Sad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Տպավորություններս խաղի վերաբերյալ՝
1. Ռեալը կրեց իրոք ցավալի է  :Sad: 
2. Բարսելոնը պարտվեց  :Sad: 
3. Բարսելոնի խաղը մեղմ ասած նման չէր իրեն  :Sad: 
4. Մեսսի տեղը զգացվում էր :Sad: 
5. Ռեալի գոլը վատիկը չեր  :Smile: 
6. Ռեալի պաշտպան Պեպե-ն իրոք բարձրության վրա էր իմ կարծիքով լավագույններից էր Ռեալի կազմում, եթե ոչ լավագույնը: :Smile:

----------


## Vahe

Երեկվա խաղում ընդհանուր Բարսելոնի խաղը դուրս չեկավ, բայց դժգոհությունները պաշտպանությունից ավելի շատ են, նամանավանդ ՄԻԼԻՏՈՅԻՑ:

----------


## Cesare

> Տպավորություններս խաղի վերաբերյալ՝
> 1. Ռեալը կրեց իրոք ցավալի է 
> 2. Բարսելոնը պարտվեց 
> 3. Բարսելոնի խաղը մեղմ ասած նման չէր իրեն 
> 4. Մեսսի տեղը զգացվում էր
> 5. Ռեալի գոլը վատիկը չեր 
> 6. Ռեալի պաշտպան Պեպե-ն իրոք բարձրության վրա էր իմ կարծիքով լավագույններից էր Ռեալի կազմում, եթե ոչ լավագույնը:


*
Եսքանի հետ համաձայն եմ :*



> Պատահականություններ ֆուտբոլում ցավոք լինում են :


*Բայց ֆուտբոլում լինամ ա ինչ պետք է, որ լիներ :*


 :Love:

----------


## Մանե

> *Բայց ֆուտբոլում լինամ ա ինչ պետք է, որ լիներ :*


 :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes: 
Ճիշտ ա,եղավ այն,ինչ եղավ՝ Պատահականություն,ցավոք էս անգամ տխուր  :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

թուլ տվեք չհամաձայնել ձեզ հետ քանի որ ինչպես նշեց Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը Բարսելոնան չկարողացավ հաղթել քանի որ մրցակիցը ՌԵԱԼՍ էր ու պետք չի իրականության վրա աչք փակել կարող ա ասեք որ ռեալի 7 միավորով առաջ լինելնելա պատահականություն

----------


## GevSky

> թուլ տվեք չհամաձայնել ձեզ հետ քանի որ ինչպես նշեց Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը Բարսելոնան չկարողացավ հաղթել քանի որ մրցակիցը ՌԵԱԼՍ էր ու պետք չի իրականության վրա աչք փակել կարող ա ասեք որ ռեալի 7 միավորով առաջ լինելնելա պատահականություն


Սուրեն Բաղդասարյան :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Օրինակ ես ուրիշ ալիքով եմ նայել ու չեմ լսել ինքը ինչա ասում ուրեմն ես տենցել չիմացա թե Բարսան ինչի պարտվեց :Smile:  Բայց նոր արդեն իմացա ախր ռեալի հետեր խաղում, իսկ Մանեի ասած պատահականությունը այնքանովա եղել որ նույն հաջողությամբ կարար Ռեալի գոլը չստացվեր իսկ Բարսայինը ստացվեր, ուզում եմ ասեմ որ Բարսան տենց խղճուկ տեսք չուներ, դու հուսով եմ խաղը նայել ես :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

> թուլ տվեք չհամաձայնել ձեզ հետ քանի որ ինչպես նշեց Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը Բարսելոնան չկարողացավ հաղթել քանի որ մրցակիցը ՌԵԱԼՍ էր ու պետք չի իրականության վրա աչք փակել կարող ա ասեք որ ռեալի 7 միավորով առաջ լինելնելա պատահականություն


Նույն էդ քո սուրեն բաղդասարյանը 100 անգամ իրա կաշին փոխում ա բոլոր խաղերին,ու Բարսայի խաղն էլ բացառություն չէր  :Wink: 
Մինչ էդ,ասեց,որ Տոտոն էլ ա հավատում Բարսայի հաղթանակին, Բարսան ֆավորիտ ա և այլն:
Հենց ռեալը գոլ խբեց,նոր սուրոն հիշեց, որ ռեալը «արքայական» թիմ ա  :Wink: 
Նենց որ դրան շատ հավատալ պետք չի,ոնց որ դասարանցիս ա ասում <ամեն մեկի ասածը չի,որ կարելի ա հաշվի առնել > :Wink:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
նույնը եթե նայել ես Միլանի խաղը,ըտեղ նկատած կլինես: Մեռավ Դիդային գովելով, բայց հենց Դիդան 2 գոլ կերավ, սուրոն մոռացավ, որ Դիդան լավ դարպասապահ ա  :Wink: 
Կներեք, որ սուրոյի անունը փոքրատառ եմ գրում, ուղղակի իրան ահավոր չեմ սիրում, դարը անցել ա  :Wink: 3

----------


## GevSky

Հիմա որ Բարսան հաղթեր կասեր Ռեալը պարտվեց որովհետև Բարսայի հետեր խաղում Նոու Կամպում, Բարսան շատ արագ և գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ է խաղում և այլն, իսկ երբ Ռեալե հաղթումեր գեղեցղկությունը էլ չերևաց, իսկ Ռեալե հզոր էր և ավելի լավ էր խաղում և այլն, բայց նորից եմ ասում այնպիսի խաղ էր, որ կարող էր և հակառակ հաշիվ գրանցվել

----------


## Amourchik

Հասկանում եմ որ պարտությունը զայրույթի մեծ խթան է հանդիսանում, բայց պետք չի ՌԵԱԼԻՍ հաղթանակի վրա կասկածել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա սուրենին լրիվ համաձայն եմ ՄԱՆԵԻ ՀԵՏ

----------


## GevSky

Ես չեմ կասկածում Ռեալը գեղեցիկ գոլ խփեց և հաղթեց, ես ասում եմ , որ կարող էր ուրիշ ընթացք ունենալ խաղը, բայց այս անգամ խաղը Ռեալիններ, չնայած կան դժգոհություններ դատավորի գործողություններից:

----------


## REAL_ist

նույն հաջողությամբ կարամ ասեմ եթե Ռեալը առաջին րոպեյին գոլ խփեր Բարսան էլ մի 3 հատ կարմիր ստանար կարողա Ռեալը 10-0 կրեր, ֆուտբոլա, ստեղ եթեներ չի լինում, փաստը ենա որ Բարսային Ռեալը չթողեց իրա խաղը խաղա ու լռիվ արժանիորեն կրեց, ու ավելի մոտ էր կոնտռատակով երկրորդը խփեր քան Բարսան հավասարցներ հաշիվը, Բարսան ռեկռեատիվոյի մակարդակի խաղ խաղաց, իրա դաշտում տենց չպտի խաղար, ուղղակի ապացուցեցին որ հմիգվա Բարսան Մեսսի խաղիցա կախված
կարար ուրիշ ձև լիներ թե չե ետ արդեն հեչ էական չի

----------


## GevSky

Հա եսել էդ եմ ասում, որ Բարսան իրա խաղը չխաղաց, եսիմ ինչեր խաղում, ուղղակի որ կարումեր տեմպը տենց պահեր ու ակտիվություն ցույց տար, դա միմիայն անհատ խաղացողների շնորհիվեր:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ես մեղադրում եմ Ռայկարդին ուրիշ ոչ ոքի ովել վատ խաղաց էդ օրը դա էլի մարզիչի մեղավորությունն է

----------


## NoemI

Մի տեսակ տխուր էք տվում ինչի համար? Բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե Բարսան ինչ թիմ է հիմա ետ մի խաղն էլ չստացվեց իր մոտ, դեռ առաջին փուլն էլ չի ավարտվել. Տղաները կհանգստանան կգան ու ցույց կտան թե ինչպես պետք է խաղալ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ

----------


## GevSky

Ես որ տխուր չեմ, ես սիրում եմ իմ Բարսային և հավատում եմ նրա հաջողությանը բոլոր դեպքերում և միշտ կլինեմ Բարսայի հետ , իսկ թիմը չի քանդվել նա դեռ ռևանշ անելու շատ հնարավորություններ կունենա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիմա որ Բարսան հաղթեր կասեր Ռեալը պարտվեց որովհետև Բարսայի հետեր խաղում Նոու Կամպում, Բարսան շատ արագ և գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ է խաղում և այլն, իսկ երբ Ռեալե հաղթումեր գեղեցղկությունը էլ չերևաց, իսկ Ռեալե հզոր էր և ավելի լավ էր խաղում և այլն, բայց նորից եմ ասում այնպիսի խաղ էր, որ կարող էր և հակառակ հաշիվ գրանցվել


Ես ուրախ եմ, որ չեք ասում, թե բարսան իր լավագույն մարզավիճակում չէր, վնասվածքներ կային ու նման բաներ: Ուրախ եմ, որ ընդունում եք, որ բարսան էնքան էլ խղճուկ տեսք չուներ: Իսկ ինչ հետևություն կարելի է անել. այն, որ եթե բարսան լավ վիճակում էր ու պարտվեց Ռեալին, ապա Ռեալը գերազանց վիճակում էր ու ինքն էլ պիտի հաղթեր: Համաձայն եմ օպտիմիստ ՌԵԱԼիստի հետ, որ Ռեալն ավելի մոտ էր 2-րդ գոլը խփելուն, քան բարսան խաղը հավասարացնելուն :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Երեկ մի հետաքրքիր նորություն կարդացի ինտերնետում: (Ճիշտ ա էնքան էլ Բարսայի թեմային չի վերաբերում, բայց ասեմ): 
Fifa08 խաղի պրեմիերայի ժամանակ առաջին անգամ իրար դեմ խաղացել են Բիլ Գեյթսն ու Ռաֆայել Մարկեսը: Հիմնական ժամանակը ավարտվել է ոչ ոքի, հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներով հաղթել է Ռաֆա Մարկեսը :Ok: 

Էլ էլ ըսենց!

----------


## GevSky

*ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐբոլոր կուլեսների  և ոչ միայն նրանց ամանորը, մաղթում նորանոր հաղթանակներ այս տարի, իսկ ամենակարևորը բոլորիս երջանկություն և հաջողություններ թե անձնականում թե ֆինանսականում, և իհարկե անփորձանք տարի բոլորին* :Viannen 15:  :Bux:  :Viannen 12:

----------


## Taurus

Մալյոռկային դեմ Ռ10-ը չի խաղա, էլի աջ ոտքը ցավում է :Sad: , բայց Մեսսին ա արագ տեմպերով լավանում :Smile:  և հնարավոր է տեսնենք Henry Eto'o միասին :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

և այսպես վաղվա խաղին ներկայացված կազմը
Valdes, Oojer; Puyol, Marques, Milito, Abidal, Thuram, Zamvbrotta; Edmilson, Gudjonsen, Ture, Xavi, Inesta, Deco; Eto'o, Giaovanni, Henry, Bojan

Իմ կարծիքով կխաղան
*Valdes
Puyol, Marques, Milito, Abidal*,  Zamvbrotta-ն դեռ ամբողջովին չի լավացել
*Ture, Xavi, Inesta,
Eto'o, Giaovanni, Bojan
*
Ture-ն ու Eto'o-ն կխաղան վիզ դրած որովհետև գնալու են Աֆրիկայի գավաթի խաղարկությանը

----------


## Լեո

Անրիի ու Էտոոյի առաջին իսկ համագործակցությունը տվեց իր դրական արդյունքը` գեղեցիկ գոլ: Պատկերացնում եմ, թե դեռ ինչպիսի~ հոյակապ խաղերի ենք ականատես լինելու: Բոլորիս շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի` Մալյորկայի դեմ տարած հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: *Barca Forever*
*Mallorca 0:2 Barcelona*

----------


## Սամվել

> և այսպես վաղվա խաղին ներկայացված կազմը
> Valdes, Oojer; Puyol, Marques, Milito, Abidal, Thuram, Zamvbrotta; Edmilson, Gudjonsen, Ture, Xavi, Inesta, Deco; Eto'o, Giaovanni, Henry, Bojan
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով կխաղան
> *Valdes
> Puyol, Marques, Milito, Abidal*,  Zamvbrotta-ն դեռ ամբողջովին չի լավացել
> *Ture, Xavi, Inesta,
> Eto'o, Giaovanni, Bojan
> *
> Ture-ն ու Eto'o-ն կխաղան վիզ դրած որովհետև գնալու են Աֆրիկայի գավաթի խաղարկությանը



Համարյա ճիշտ էիր գուշակել։ Մի պահ հենց այդ կազմով էլ խաղացին  :Smile: 
*
Մալյորկա - Բարսելոնա 0-2*

Տաղտուք անցած առաջին խաղակեսին  հետևեց Ռայկարդի խելամիտ և ճշգրիտ փոփոխությունները։ Որից հետո խաղը հարձակման գծում սկսեց ստացվել։ Իսկ գրոհները դարձան ավելի նպատակասլաց ու արագ։ Արդյունքում բավականին դիտարժան 2րդ խաղակես և արժանի խաղթանակ։
Հիանալի խաղին ինտեգրվեց Թիերի Անրին։ 
Շատ լավ խաղաց երիտասարդ Բոյանը։
Պույոլը եզրում այդքան էլ դուրս չեկավ սակայն պաշտպանությունում լավն էր։
Մարկեսը հիանալի խաղաց։ Տղեն գոլ էլ խփեց հալալա :Smile:  
Ինյեստալ ու խավին էտքան էլ լավ չխաացին։
Ահավոր խաղաց Գուդյոնսենը։
Նորմալ էլ Յայան   :Think: 
Գաբրիելն ու Վալդեսն էլ վատ չխաղացին  :Ok: 
Դոս Սանտոսը աչքիցս ընկավ  :Bad: 
Աբիդալն էլ ստանդարտ խաղաց։

Ամեն դեպքում Անրի+Էտո՛ո զույգը ահագին արդյունավետ գտվնեց իմ դուրը եկավ ժամանական որ իրար հետ խաղանք։

Շնորահվորում եմ բոլորիս  :Love: 

Տեսնենք Մադրիդիսները վաղը ոնց կխաղան բավականին ուժեղ Սարագոսայի դեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Աջ եզրը Պույոլի տեղը չէ: Ռայկարդը լուրջ սխալ է թույլ տալիս :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Աջ եզրը Պույոլի տեղը չէ: Ռայկարդը լուրջ սխալ է թույլ տալիս


Համաձայն եմ այդքան էլ լավ չի խաղում պույոլը աջ եզրում  :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

Եզրում խաղալու համար շատ կարևոր է խափսերի ու գեղեցիկ հնարքների տիրապետելը, իսկ Պույոլը, եթե օբյեկտիվ լինենք, բավականին հեռու է այդպիսի տեխնիկայից:

Անրիի խփաց գոլն էլ 100%-անոց գոլ էր, խաղից դուրս իրավիճակ չկար:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եզրում խաղալու համար շատ կարևոր է խափսերի ու գեղեցիկ հնարքների տիրապետելը, իսկ Պույոլը, եթե օբյեկտիվ լինենք, բավականին հեռու է այդպիսի տեխնիկայից:
> 
> Անրիի խփաց գոլն էլ 100%-անոց գոլ էր, խաղից դուրս իրավիճակ չկար:


Հա ճիշտա Անրիի գոլը իրոք 100%անոց գոլ էր  :Ok: 

Դեե եսա որ Մեսսին գա էլ Պույոլը այդ եզրում չի երևա երևի թե  :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

> Հա ճիշտա Անրիի գոլը իրոք 100%անոց գոլ էր 
> 
> Դեե եսա որ Մեսսին գա էլ Պույոլը այդ եզրում չի երևա երևի թե


Չէ չէ Անրիի գոլը իրոք խաղից դուրս էր՝ առաջին փոխանցման ժամանակ Անրին պասիվ վիճակում էր, նենց որ ճիշտ է մրցավարը:
Puyol-ը ջահել վախտերը խաղում էր հենց այդ դիրքում, Իսկ Լեօի հետ գալը ինչ կապ ունի պաշտպանության հետ?
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա երեկվա խաղին, խաղում էին երկու հոգի, Մարկեսն ու Ինեստան!

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ չէ Անրիի գոլը իրոք խաղից դուրս էր՝ առաջին փոխանցման ժամանակ Անրին պասիվ վիճակում էր, նենց որ ճիշտ է մրցավարը:
> Puyol-ը ջահել վախտերը խաղում էր հենց այդ դիրքում, Իսկ Լեօի հետ գալը ինչ կապ ունի պաշտպանության հետ?
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա երեկվա խաղին, խաղում էին երկու հոգի, Մարկեսն ու Ինեստան!


Էդ ես պաշտպանության աջ եզրի հետ չեմ այլ հարձակման  :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

այ ամենաշատը էն Անրիի մոմենտը դզեց

----------


## Սամվել

> այ ամենաշատը էն Անրիի մոմենտը դզեց


Հաա  :Love:  էն որ 2 հոգու անցավ ափսոս չխփեց  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Որոշեցին Մարկ Կռոսասին վարձավճարով տալ Սոսյեդադին:
Ինչ է սա նշանակոմ?
Որ հաստատ այս ձմռան տրանսֆերին նոր ֆուտբոլիստ են բերելու:
Շատ եմ ուզւոմ Լամ ու ֆաբրեգաս :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Իսկ լսել եք, որ Մարչելլո Լիպին ուզումա նորից վերադառնա ֆուտբոլ, նորից մարզիչ աշխատի: Հիմա բոլոր լրատվական միջոցների թեման դա է, թե որտեղ կգնա, որ թիմը կնտրի Լիպին:
Մենակ ասեմ, որ մի տեղ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ, ինքը նշելա *Բարսելոնի* անունը:

Ռեյկարդը շատ լավնա խոսք չկա, Լիպին էլ դե գիտեք ինչերիա հասել, բայց ինձ չի թվում, որ իրականությանը մոտ չի Բարսելոն տեղափոխվելը:

Յուվենտուսին ինքը շատ լավ գիտի, բայց Ռանիերից դժգոհ չենք :Ok: 

Այնպես որ սպասենք թե լուրերից որը ճիշտ դուրս կգա:

----------


## GevSky

Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա խաղից ո՞վա տեղյակ, ես երևի օնլայն կնայեմ barca.ru - ում

----------


## PygmaliOn

Sevilla	1:1	Barcelona
Diego Capel	 44'
Thierry Henry 24'

----------


## Barça

Մարկ Կրոսասը տեղափոխվեց Լիոն և մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը վարձավճարով հանդես կգա Լիոնում.

----------


## Սամվել

*Բարսելոնա Մուրսիա 4-0*

Անրին սկսելա իրա նման խաղալ, նոստալգիա  :Love:

----------


## Լեո

*Պեդրիտո: Էս ո՞վ ա…*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Պեդրիտո: Էս ո՞վ ա…*


Հերթական տաղանդավոր երիտասարդը Բարսա բից  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Բոլորիս շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երեկվա գեղեցիկ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ (4-0):

----------


## GevSky

Ինչ լավա որ սենց շատ շնորհավորելու առիթներ ենք ունենում:
Իսկ ես շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր կուլեսներին Բարսայի՝ Copa del Rey - ում 1/4 եզրափակիչ հասնելու կապակցությամբ :Wink:

----------


## Barça

1/4

Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկո
Խետաֆե-Մալյորկա
Ռասինգ-Ատլետիկ

----------


## Taurus

Barca-ն գտավ երրկրորդ դարպասապահին, Նախկին Սելտաի ու Սեվիլիայի դարպասապահ
Խոսե Մանւել Պինտուն արդեն մերոնքական ա!

----------


## Taurus

messi-ին լավացել ա

Վաղվա խաղի հայտացուցակը՝
Valdes
Zambrotta
Milito
Abidal
Puyol
Marques
Xavi
Inesta
Boyan
Deco
Henry

Pinto, Oleguer, Thuram, Silvinho, Gudjonsen, Dos-Santos, Messi

----------


## Սերխիո

> messi-ին լավացել ա
> 
> Վաղվա խաղի հայտացուցակը՝
> Valdes
> Zambrotta
> Milito
> Abidal
> Puyol
> Marques
> ...


Ռ10-ից ինչ կա ? ,չլնի արդեն Լոնդոնում ա,բայց գաղտնի են պահում :Shok:

----------


## BOBO

Հա բա, :LOL:  Վեստին հայտնել էր :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

> messi-ին լավացել ա
> 
> Վաղվա խաղի հայտացուցակը՝
> Valdes
> Zambrotta
> Milito
> Abidal
> Puyol
> Marques
> ...


Լավ էլի Էդո, մտա որ գրեմ Մեսսիի մասին, էնել տեսա գրել ես :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Ռ10-ից ինչ կա ? ,չլնի արդեն Լոնդոնում ա,բայց գաղտնի են պահում


չէ տղուն դուխ են տալիս, դեռ ոտքը ցավում ա :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

Նոր մի հատ ռուսական կայքում հոդցած կարդացի, իբր ըստ ՄԱՐԿԱ թերթի ու ԻՏԱՌ ՏԱՍՍԻ Ռոնին 50 մլն եվրոյով տեհափոխվելա Չելսի, այսինքն համաձայնության են եկել բայց տեղափոխությունը դեռ պաշտոնապես չի կայացել, դե ինչ եթե այդպես է բարի ճանապարհ մաղթենք նրան և հաջողություններ բացի Բարսայի հետ հանդիպումներից :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նոր մի հատ ռուսական կայքում հոդցած կարդացի, իբր ըստ ՄԱՐԿԱ թերթի ու ԻՏԱՌ ՏԱՍՍԻ Ռոնին 50 մլն եվրոյով տեհափոխվելա Չելսի


խնդալուն ենա որ ըստ Մարկայիյա բայց Մարկայում տենց բան չկա գրած :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Դե ես ընդամենը ասեցի հոդվածի պարունակությունը, իսկ եթե խաբում են ուրեմն հոդված ստեղծողնա խաբում :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նոր մի հատ ռուսական կայքում հոդցած կարդացի, իբր ըստ ՄԱՐԿԱ թերթի ու ԻՏԱՌ ՏԱՍՍԻ Ռոնին 50 մլն եվրոյով տեհափոխվելա Չելսի, այսինքն համաձայնության են եկել բայց տեղափոխությունը դեռ պաշտոնապես չի կայացել, դե ինչ եթե այդպես է բարի ճանապարհ մաղթենք նրան և հաջողություններ բացի Բարսայի հետ հանդիպումներից


Չեմ սիրում, որ թիմի առաջնորդ հանդիսացող խաղացողները գումարի կամ նոր արկածների հետևից են ընկնում: Չնայած կարողա տարաձայնությունները շատ լուրջ են եղել: Բայց մեկ ա, ես դա համարում եմ դավաճանություն: :Angry2:  բարսելոնի երկրպագուներ, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Ինչ ուզում ես համարի :LOL:  Ես իրան որպես ֆուտբոլիստ միշտ կհարգեմ ու չեմ կարա մոռանալ իրա ավանդը Բարսայում, երբ մի ամբողջ թիմ հետևից քաշեր տալիս, տենց բանելա եղել. Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է առաջնորդ հասկացությանը, ապա չէի ասի թե դա այդպես է, նա իր տեղը արդեն զիջում է ոմն Լիոնելին, խոսքը վերաբերվում է Բարսայում ցուցադրած խաղամակարդակին :Wink:  Իսկ ամեն դեպքում նա մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ է և կմնա որպես այդպիսին իմ համար, և հետո ել ոչ մի բան դեռ պարզ չի, միգուցե դա լրագրողների հերթական ինտրիգներն են :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Barcelona 1 - 0 Villarreal
41'	T. Henry 		
43'	P. Cygan 	 :Angry2:  կարմիր աստացել
76'	L. Messi-ին 11մեըրանոցը չի իրացրել

Շնորհավորում եմ, բան չմնաց, գավաթը մերն ա :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Ռ10-ը խաղացելա

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ Մեսսին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, հոգեկան ճնշվածության պատճառով չխփեց, քանի որ դա արդար 11 մ չէր, պետք է տեսնեիք Մեսսիի դեմքը խփելուց առաջ, հուզված էր բավականին, նույնիսկ ուզեց զիջել հարվածը Ռ10 - ին, բայց վերջինս հրաժարվեց նույնպես, սա եզակի դեպք էր, երբ 2 թիմ դեմ են 11մ-ին, ես սրտանց ուզում էի չխփեր Մեսսին, և այդպես ել եղավ: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ Մեսսին իր բարձունքի վրա էր, հիանալի խաղ անցկացրեց, էն կարգի որ կոմենտատորը չեր կարում զսպեր իր էմոցիաները երբ Լեոն գնդակով էր:
Լավ ինչքան խոսամ հա կխոսվի, ուղղակի իրոք հիանալի խաղաց Բարսան, ես տպավորվել եմ, և շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր կուլեսներին Բարսայի՝ կիսաեզրափակիչ անցնելու կապակցությամբ :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. Թող մնացած թիմերը Բարսայի պես բարոյականություն ունենան :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Շնորհավորում եմ, բան չմնաց, գավաթը մերն ա


եթե ձերոնք տենց մտածեն, սկի Ռասինգին չեն կարա անցնեն
Մալյորկան կամ Վալենսիան ահագին էլ լուրջ են տրամադրված, եթե Բարսելոնը իրանց հետ ընկնի, ահավոր ա ըլնելու

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ Մեսսին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, հոգեկան ճնշվածության պատճառով չխփեց, քանի որ դա արդար 11 մ չէր, պետք է տեսնեիք Մեսսիի դեմքը խփելուց առաջ, հուզված էր բավականին, նույնիսկ ուզեց զիջել հարվածը Ռ10 - ին, բայց վերջինս հրաժարվեց նույնպես, սա եզակի դեպք էր, երբ 2 թիմ դեմ են 11մ-ին, ես սրտանց ուզում էի չխփեր Մեսսին, և այդպես ել եղավ: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ Մեսսին իր բարձունքի վրա էր, հիանալի խաղ անցկացրեց, էն կարգի որ կոմենտատորը չեր կարում զսպեր իր էմոցիաները երբ Լեոն գնդակով էր:
> Լավ ինչքան խոսամ հա կխոսվի, ուղղակի իրոք հիանալի խաղաց Բարսան, ես տպավորվել եմ, և շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր կուլեսներին Բարսայի՝ կիսաեզրափակիչ անցնելու կապակցությամբ
> 
> Հ.Գ. Թող մնացած թիմերը Բարսայի պես բարոյականություն ունենան


դու լուրջ մտածում ես որ մի խաղացող որը ձեռքով գոլա խփում պետքա մտածի ֆուտբոլային արդարության մասին :Shok: 
պռոստը հալալա Դիեգո Լոպեսին, իսկ որ սուդյեքը Նոու Կամպում չեն դիմանում ճնշմանը ու զարմանահրաշ որոշումներ են կայացնում ետ արդեն նորույթ չի

Հ.Գ.

Շնորհավոր

----------


## Amourchik

Ընդհանուր առմամբ Բարսելոնը միշտ աչքի է ընկնում իր 11մետրանոցներով որոնք մրցակցի դարպասին նշանակվում են մեծ մասամբ անարդար:Այս անգամ էլ երևի բացառություն չի եղել:Ինչևէ բոլորի հետ էլ պատահում է որ վրիպում են 11 մետրանոց հարվածները:

շնորհավորում եմ ...

----------


## Սերխիո

Շնորհավորում եմ ...
Ամեն դեմպում շատ ուրախ եմ ,որ Բարսելոնը անցավ , անպայման պետք է հաղթի գավաթը , քանի որ 2 հատ կլասիկո  ավել կնայենք... :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր կուլեսներին առաջատարի հետ հաշիվը կրճատելու ռեալ հնարավորություն ստանալու կապակցությամբ, ապրենք մինչև վաղը և տեսնենք ինչքան կլինի միավորների տարբերությունը Բարսա-Օսասունա խաղից հետո 9, 8 թե *6* :Smile:

----------


## NoemI

Ռեալը պարտվեց, մեր թիմը պետք է օգտվի այդ հնարավորությունից, Կարծում եմ տարբերությունը կհասնի 6-ի առաջատարի հետ

----------


## REAL_ist

ու կօգտվի, Լիգայի ելքը որոշվելու Սևիլյային ու Սառագոսային հյուր գնալուց հետո, ետ խաղերից հետո նոր կերևա Բարսան շանսեր ունի թե չունի

----------


## GevSky

*Առաա՛ջ* ԲԱՐՍԱ, ԲԱՐՍԱ, ԲԱ՜ԱՐՍԱ

----------


## Սամվել

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ Բարսելոնը միշտ աչքի է ընկնում իր 11մետրանոցներով որոնք մրցակցի դարպասին նշանակվում են մեծ մասամբ անարդար:Այս անգամ էլ երևի բացառություն չի եղել:Ինչևէ բոլորի հետ էլ պատահում է որ վրիպում են 11 մետրանոց հարվածները:
> 
> շնորհավորում եմ ...


Վայ  :Shok: 

Գոնե Ռեալի երկրպագուները անարդար նշանակված 11 մետրանոցներից չխոսան էլի  :Angry2:  Օ՜ֆֆ  :Xeloq:  Հավես չունեմ սկսեմ օրինակների երկար ցուցակի թվարկումը...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գոնե Ռեալի երկրպագուները անարդար նշանակված 11 մետրանոցներից չխոսան էլի  Օ՜ֆֆ  Հավես չունեմ սկսեմ օրինակների երկար ցուցակի թվարկումը...


ինչքան երկար լինի Բարսայինը մի 2 անգամ ավելի երկար կլնի :Wink: 
ընդհանրապես պենալների քանակնել մի 3 անգամ շատա լինում ես վերջին երկու տարիների ընթացքում, մանավանդ որ Նոու Կամպում սուդյաների չոքերը թուլանումա ու ֆանտաստիկ որոշումներ են կայացնում, ես վերջին խաղիննել փայլուն օրինակ

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչքան երկար լինի Բարսայինը մի 2 անգամ ավելի երկար կլնի


Չէի ասի  :Wink: 
Անիմաստա վիճելը, բայց նախորդ 3 տարում Ռեալի ՉԼ խաղալը մեծամասամբ մրցավարների "փայլուն" որոշումների ու կասիլլիասի իրոք փայլուն խաղի հիման վրա են եղել  :Wink: 
*
Խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք* :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Անիմաստա վիճելը, բայց նախորդ 3 տարում Ռեալի ՉԼ խաղալը մեծամասամբ մրցավարների "փայլուն" որոշումների ու կասիլլիասի իրոք փայլուն խաղի հիման վրա են եղել


այսինքն 3 տարի մրցավարները չլնեյն 5–րդ տեղ էր բռնելու :Shok: 
խիստ սուբյեկտիվը լավ ասիր, ուրիշ բան չունեմ ասելու :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> այսինքն 3 տարի մրցավարները չլնեյն 5–րդ տեղ էր բռնելու
> խիստ սուբյեկտիվը լավ ասիր, ուրիշ բան չունեմ ասելու


Չեմպիոնների լիգան ի նկատի ուներ

----------


## REAL_ist

5-րդ տեղնել ի նկատի ունեմ, որ սուդյան չլներ ետ տեղը կգրավեին ու ՉԼ չէին խաղա :Blink:

----------


## Սամվել

> 5-րդ տեղնել ի նկատի ունեմ, որ սուդյան չլներ ետ տեղը կգրավեին ու ՉԼ չէին խաղա


ԿԱրողա ՈւԵՖԱ էլ չխաղային  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

միգուցե սուդյաները չլնեին Բարսան ամենատիտղասակիր թիմը լիներ աշխարհի
չգիտեմ Սամ ջան, ինձ թվումա դու անցած 3 տարին մենակ Բարսայի խաղին ես հետևել, հակառակ դեպքում չգիտեմ ինչից ես տենց եզրակացություն անում, որ Բարսան ուժեղ էր խաղում, ետ չի նշանակում որ Ռեալը ասենք Վալենսիայից թուլ էր

----------


## Սամվել

> միգուցե սուդյաները չլնեին Բարսան ամենատիտղասակիր թիմը լիներ աշխարհի
> չգիտեմ Սամ ջան, ինձ թվումա դու անցած 3 տարին մենակ Բարսայի խաղին ես հետևել, հակառակ դեպքում չգիտեմ ինչից ես տենց եզրակացություն անում, որ Բարսան ուժեղ էր խաղում, ետ չի նշանակում որ Ռեալը ասենք Վալենսիայից թուլ էր


Լավ խոստովանում եմ մի քիչ չափազանցրի, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում սխալա ասելը որ Բարսային սուդիաները պաշտպանում են ու հավայի պենալներ դնում  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Նոու Կամպում չոքերը թուլանումա սուդյեքի ուզած չուզած քիչ թե շատ պաշտպանում են, անցած տարի չափից դուս պենալներ դրին

----------


## Amourchik

Լիովին համաձայն եմ REAL_ist հետ դա աչք է ծակում ուղղակի (նկատի ունեմ որ Բարսային պաշտպանում են մրցավարները);

----------


## Սերխիո

նոր միմյաց վնասվածք էին հասցնելու  կապտանռնագույնները ,այնքան էին ուրախացել....
Շնորհավոր :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Ծանր էր խաղը թաց խոտի վրա այն էլ երբ սկսվեց հորդառատ ձնախառն անձրևը։
Եվ նույնիսկ մարզական բախտի բացահայտ առկայությունը և հիանալի դարպասապահը չկարողացան կանգնեցնել մերոնց  :Cool: 

*Բարսելոնա - Օսասունա 1-0*  (88" Xavi) 

Ռոնալդինյոն կարգին խաղաց մի հատ էլ պետքա խփեինք էն ել մրցավարը /որը ըստ երևույթին չոքերը թուլացած վիճակում էր/ խաղից դուրս մոգոնեց։ Ու չթողեց որ տղաները Ռոնալդինյոի հիանալի փոխանցումից հետո գրավեն դատարկ դարպասը  :Xeloq: 

Ընտիր խաղին ներգրավվեց Դոս Սանտոսը  :Smile: 
Իսկ Խավին մի անգամ էլ ապացուցեց որ ինքը հոգոց սրտով կատալոնացիյա։
Այս դժվարին հաղթանակը մերոնց ավելի կխմբավորի ու էլ դեմներս խաղ չի լինի  :Cool: 

Հ.Գ. Մնաց *6*  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Երեկ ես դիտեցի Բարսելոնի խաղը և եթե ճիշտն ասեմ առնվազն Բարսելոնը 0-0 հաշվին էր արժանի քան 1-0,քանի որ ընդհանրապես չէր խաղում և սրանից հետո Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները կարող են ասել թե մրցավարները Բարսելոնին չեն պաշտպանում խաղի ընթացքում.Ով դրանում համոզված չէր երեկ կարող էր համոզվել:Պարզ օրինակ՝Ռաֆա Մարքեզի մի քանի «գեղեցիկ» արարքները  չգիտես ինչու մրցավարը ոչ մի անգամ չնկատեց:Ինչևէ եթե Ռեալը պարտվեց, որվհետև վատ խաղաց ,ապա չի կարելի ասել, թե Բարսելոնը արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ծանր էր խաղը թաց խոտի վրա այն էլ երբ սկսվեց հորդառատ ձնախառն անձրևը։
> Եվ նույնիսկ մարզական բախտի բացահայտ առկայությունը և հիանալի դարպասապահը չկարողացան կանգնեցնել մերոնց 
> 
> *Բարսելոնա - Օսասունա 1-0*  (88" Xavi) 
> 
> Ռոնալդինյոն կարգին խաղաց մի հատ էլ պետքա խփեինք էն ել մրցավարը /որը ըստ երևույթին չոքերը թուլացած վիճակում էր/ խաղից դուրս մոգոնեց։ Ու չթողեց որ տղաները Ռոնալդինյոի հիանալի փոխանցումից հետո գրավեն դատարկ դարպասը 
> 
> Ընտիր խաղին ներգրավվեց Դոս Սանտոսը 
> Իսկ Խավին մի անգամ էլ ապացուցեց որ ինքը հոգոց սրտով կատալոնացիյա։
> ...


Հաշվի առնելով մրցավարի «ճիշտ» որոշումները :LOL:  և ձեր թիմի խաղը կարող եմ վստահորեն ասել որ դա 0-0 հաշվին արժանի խաղ էր :Սպասենք և տեսնենք:Ի դեպ 6 միավորն էլ է շատ այնպիսի թիմի համար ինչպիսին Ռեալն է:
Ինչևէ փորձեմ մի կողմ դնել Ռեալի երկրպագու լինելս և շնորհավորել ձեր հաղթանակը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Անրին անցած տարիներինը չի  :Xeloq: 
էլի լավ ա խաղում, բայց ոչ Արսենալում անցկացրած տարիների նման
աչքիս տենց էլ էն հին Անրիին չտենանք

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ծանր էր խաղը թաց խոտի վրա


նամանավանդ որ ըստտ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի չափից շատ ջրել էին :LOL:  երևի սպասատելնի վեռտալյոտով էին ջրել :Lol2: 

Հ.Գ.
Շնորհավոր

----------


## Սամվել

> Հաշվի առնելով մրցավարի «ճիշտ» որոշումները  և ձեր թիմի խաղը կարող եմ վստահորեն ասել որ դա 0-0 հաշվին արժանի խաղ էր :


Այ ստեղ դու մի անգամ էլ ապացուցեցիր քո հեռավորությունը ֆուտբոլից։ /ու իմ հայտնի վարկածներից 2 ը / :LOL: 
Լավ մի  քանի հարց։
*Ո՞րն է խաղից դուրս վիճակը ըստ քեզ։*
Խնդրում եմ մյուսները չմիջամտեն։  
*Ըստ քեզ օրինաչա՞փ է որ մի թիմը անընդհատ հարձակվում է իսկ մյուսը անընդհատ պաշտպանվում ընդ որում բավականին փրկվելով։ Ու դա կոչվում է 0-0 ի արժանի խաղ 
*



> նամանավանդ որ ըստտ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի չափից շատ ջրել էին երևի սպասատելնի վեռտալյոտով էին ջրել
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Շնորհավոր


Մերսի  :Wink: 
Չգիտեմ Սուրիկը ինչ էր ասում բայց որ դաշտը իրոք չափից դուրս թաց էր դա միանշանակ է։ Մի բան գիտեմ որ ես անձամբ թաց դաշտի վրա խաղացել եմ ու գիտեմ ինչքան դժվար է ու դար համար գնահատում եմ այս հաղթանակը։  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեկ ես դիտեցի Բարսելոնի խաղը և եթե ճիշտն ասեմ առնվազն Բարսելոնը 0-0 հաշվին էր արժանի քան 1-0,քանի որ ընդհանրապես չէր խաղում և սրանից հետո Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները կարող են ասել թե մրցավարները Բարսելոնին չեն պաշտպանում խաղի ընթացքում.Ով դրանում համոզված չէր երեկ կարող էր համոզվել:Պարզ օրինակ՝Ռաֆա Մարքեզի մի քանի «գեղեցիկ» արարքները  չգիտես ինչու մրցավարը ոչ մի անգամ չնկատեց:Ինչևէ եթե Ռեալը պարտվեց, որվհետև վատ խաղաց ,ապա չի կարելի ասել, թե Բարսելոնը արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ:


Ֆուտբոլը տղամարդկանց խաղ է, ու նրանում շատ հաճախ պատահում են որ սահանկումը մի քիչ կոպիտ է ստացվում, բայց դե դա չի նշանակում որ պետք է անմիջապես հեռացնել ֆուտբոլիստին  :Wink:  Իմիջայլոց ես ինչոր Մարկեսի կատարմամբ ոչմի դաժանութոյւն չեմ հիշում։ /Հիշեցում Մարկեսը մեքսիկացի կենտրոնական պաշտպան է  :LOL: / Կարաս մի քանի օրինակ բերես, լավ կլինի վիդեոներին էլ հետը բոլորով կորոշենք որնէ դաժան որը ոչ  :Wink: 

Իսկ Մեր խաղի մասին կասեմ հետևյալը որ առաջի խաղակեսում մի 4-5 անգամ բախտի բերմամբ կամ դարպասապահի բերմամբ  :LOL:  գնդակը չէր հայտնվում դարպասում դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ Բարսան արժանի չէր հաղթանակի։
*
Աչքիս էնքան էս Ռեալի խաղերը նայեր որ Դարպասապահի անհավանական սեյվերը ու բախտի պոռտկումները քո համար օրինաչափ են դարձել։* 

Հ.Գ. Երեկ դրանց դարպասապահը իրոք Կասսիլիասին էր հիշեցնում  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.2. Շատ եմ հարգում ՄԱրկեսին, ես էլ եմ իրա ոճով խաղում  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Barcan հոգնած էր, չկար Eto'o-ն մնացածն էլ գավաթի խաղերից հետո մեռած էին:
Այնպես որ հալալա տղերքին, ինքս համարում եմ, որ աճ կա Ատլետիկի խաղի հետ համեմատած:
Ինչ ուզումեք ասեք, սեզոնի վերջում ճտեր ենք հաշվելու, Սամ  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Ը նդհանրապես լինել Ռեալի երկրպագու դեռևս չի նշանակում կանգնած լինել ֆուտբոլից շատ հեռու: Վերը նշված հարցերին որոնք ուղղված էին ինձ պարազապես չեմ պատասխանի չմանրանալու նկատառումով, ամենևին էլ չմտածելով թե ով ինչ կմտածի իմ կողմից հարցերին պատասխանելու կամ չպատասխանելու վերաբերյալ:Իսկա այժմ հարցեր բոլոր Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին՝
 հարց1-միթե 2-3 տարի առաջ երբ Բարսելոնը թեկուզև հաղթանակ տաներ բայց և այնպես նմանատիպ խաղով, զարմանք չէր առաջանա երկրպագուների մեջ:
 հարց2- միթե 2-3 տարի առաջ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները ստիպված կլինեին 89 րոպե գամվել հեռուստացույցի առաջ ականատես լինելով նախկին դիտարժանությունից զուրկ, ետ փոխանցումներվ հարուստ խաղին, մինչև որ նշված րոպեին թեև շատ գեղեցիկ բայց և շատ երկար սպասված գոլի ականատես կլինեին :Sad: եկեք մի կողմ դնենք թաց խաղադաշտը քանի որ ես միայն մեկ խաղը նկատի չունեմ:Սա պարզապես օրինակ է :Smile: 
  թերևս այս տարիներ համեմատությունն է թույլ տալիս նույնիսկ ինձ՝ երդվյալ ՌԵԱԼԻՍՏԻՍ, սպասել ավելին այնպիսի թիմից ինչպիսին է Բարսելոնան: ԸՆդգծեմ միայն - սա խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է:

----------


## Սամվել

> հարց1-միթե 2-3 տարի առաջ երբ Բարսելոնը թեկուզև հաղթանակ տաներ բայց և այնպես նմանատիպ խաղով, զարմանք չէր առաջանա երկրպագուների մեջ:


Թաց դաշտի վրա հազիվ էլ այսքան խաղացին  :Wink: 



> հարց2- միթե 2-3 տարի առաջ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները ստիպված կլինեին 89 րոպե գամվել հեռուստացույցի առաջ ականատես լինելով նախկին դիտարժանությունից զուրկ, ետ փոխանցումներվ հարուստ խաղին, մինչև որ նշված րոպեին թեև շատ գեղեցիկ բայց և շատ երկար սպասված գոլի ականատես կլինեինեկեք մի կողմ դնենք թաց խաղադաշտը քանի որ ես միայն մեկ խաղը նկատի չունեմ:Սա պարզապես օրինակ է


Համաձայն եմ ինչոր տեղ նախկին դիտարժանությունը չկա, բայց դեռ կլինի հերիքա մեձ վնասվածքները ու տարաձայնությունները հետապնդեն, դեռ լավ է լինելու  :Wink:

----------


## Figgaro

Բարսելոնը Փետրվարի  9-ին խաղումա Սեվիլիաի հետ! :Think: :թինկ
Հետաքրքիրա Էտո'ոն խաղալուա՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ :Think: :թինկ

----------


## GevSky

Փետրվարի 9-ին Էտո՛օ-ն չի կարա խաղա որովհետև իրա համար մի քիչ դժվարա Աֆրիկայից  Իսպանիայում խաղալ :LOL:

----------


## Figgaro

Իչքանով ես գիտեմ Աֆրիկայում ամսի  9-ին խազեր չկան :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

այսօր կամեռունը խաղում ա, եթե նույնիսկ պարտվի, դեռ 3 տեղի խաղ կարող ալինի, կոնկրետ չգիտեմ, բայց մեկա եթե չլինի էլ, չի կարողա նա խաղալ Sevilia-ի հետ, ինքն էլ մարդ, ինքն էլ ահոգնում, ինքն էլ ա ուզում ապրել սիրել և լինել սիրված

----------


## Սամվել

> այսօր կամեռունը խաղում ա, եթե նույնիսկ պարտվի, դեռ 3 տեղի խաղ կարող ալինի, կոնկրետ չգիտեմ, բայց մեկա եթե չլինի էլ, չի կարողա նա խաղալ Sevilia-ի հետ, ինքն էլ մարդ, ինքն էլ ահոգնում, ինքն էլ ա ուզում ապրել սիրել և լինել սիրված


Էդ որ Սեվիլիայի խաղին հաղթական գոլ անի սիրված կլինի հաստատ  :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :Love:

----------


## Figgaro

Որ Էտո'ոն մասնակցեր այդ խաղին շատ լավ կլիներ համոզված եմ որ  նրանք կհաղթեին  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   Իսկ եթե չմասնակցի Բարսելոնի տղեքին մաղթում եմ 
ԱՆՎՐԵՊ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## GevSky

Ինչևէ շնորհավորում եմ գեղեցիկ խաղի կապակցությամբ, եթե լինեմ օբյեկտիվ պետք է ասեմ որ 1 թայմ մի թիմ էր խաղում, իսկ մյուսը ուրիշ: Սկզբում կար տակտիկական նաև կազմի մեջ սխալներ, բայց հետագայում շտկվեց, ուշ էր, բայց այնքանել չէ. համենայն դեպս Սեվիլյաի դաշտում 2 միավոր կորցրեցինք, բայց կարևորը տեսանք որ Բարսան իրոք սկսեց խաղալ… Իսկ ամենալավ խաղացողները իմ կարծիքով Վալդեսը, Մեսսին, Կապելը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչևէ շնորհավորում եմ գեղեցիկ խաղի կապակցությամբ, եթե լինեմ օբյեկտիվ պետք է ասեմ որ 1 թայմ մի թիմ էր խաղում, իսկ մյուսը ուրիշ: Սկզբում կար տակտիկական նաև կազմի մեջ սխալներ, բայց հետագայում շտկվեց, ուշ էր, բայց այնքանել չէ. համենայն դեպս Սեվիլյաի դաշտում 2 միավոր կորցրեցինք, բայց կարևորը տեսանք որ Բարսան իրոք սկսեց խաղալ… Իսկ ամենալավ խաղացողները իմ կարծիքով Վալդեսը, Մեսսին, Կապելը:


Ամենավատն էլ Օլեգերը  :Bad:

----------


## GevSky

Համաձայն եմ, մարդել հարձակվողի կողքով վազի ու բան չանի, այն դեպքում որ Բարսայի խաղացող ես համարվում... մենակ մի դրվագում մի իրան լավ դրսևորեց, երբ իրար հետ ընգան ինքն ու Կապելը, ինքե ավելի շուտ ոտքի կանգնեց ու տիրելով գնդակին հակագրոհ փորձեց կազմակերպել

----------


## NoemI

Թիմը երկրորդ խաղակեսը հիանալի խաղաց, բայց դե ինչ արած էդպես էլ է լինում, ափսոս միավորներ կորցրեց

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ խաղ էր, Սևիլյան առաջի տայմում բացահայտ առավելություն  ուներ, երկրորդ տայմում մինչև Բարսայի գոլը հոգնած խաղ էր եթում, հետո կարմիրից հետո նաև լռիվ խաղը ընգավ Բարսայի ձեռը, բայց չկարացան ձգեն հաղթանակի, տենանք եսօր տարբերությունը դառնումա 8 միավոր թե չե

----------


## Սերխիո

Եթե դաշտում մնար Կանուտեն ...
Եթե Չավին հերթական անգամ չփրկեր ...


Հ.Գ.

հետաքրքիրը այն է, որ եթե Կասը մի քանի սեյվ է անում ,բոլորը նրան հերոսացնում ,են թե խաղը փրկեց,բայց երեկ Վալդեսի հրաշքով փրկած գոլորի մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում...

----------


## GevSky

> Հ.Գ.
> 
> հետաքրքիրը այն է, որ եթե Կասը մի քանի սեյվ է անում ,բոլորը նրան հերոսացնում ,են թե խաղը փրկեց,բայց երեկ Վալդեսի հրաշքով փրկած գոլորի մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում...


Ո՞վ ասեց, բա ես ինչի համար եմ ասում որ նա երեկ լավագույններից էր խաղադաշտում: Ես անձամբ հիացած էի նրա խաղով, այնպիսի գնդակներ էր պահում որ ամեն բարձրակարգ դարպասապահի մոտ չի որ ստացվումա, այնել այդքան քանակությամբ …

----------


## Սերխիո

իմ ասածը միայն քեզ չի վերաբերում ,այլ ընդհանուր կարծիքի մասին  եմ ասում , այդ թվում ԶԼՄ-ների , ինչու չէ նաև Սուրեն բաղդասարյանի ,որոնք ,այնպիսի տպավորություն են ստեղծում , իբր թե Ռեալի պաշտպանութությունը  զրո էր ,բայց քանի որ Կասիլյասն էր դարպասին ,դրա համար էլ 0-տակ մնացին :

----------


## Սամվել

> իմ ասածը միայն քեզ չի վերաբերում ,այլ ընդհանուր կարծիքի մասին  եմ ասում , այդ թվում ԶԼՄ-ների , ինչու չէ նաև Սուրեն բաղդասարյանի ,որոնք ,այնպիսի տպավորություն են ստեղծում , իբր թե Ռեալի պաշտպանութությունը  զրո էր ,բայց քանի որ Կասիլյասն էր դարպասին ,դրա համար էլ 0-տակ մնացին :


Երեկ Բարսայի *Հիմնական* Պաշտպաններից 3ը չկային  :Wink:  առաջի խաղակեսում, 2րդում էլ 2ը  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Երեկ Բարսայի *Հիմնական* Պաշտպաններից 3ը չկային  առաջի խաղակեսում, 2րդում էլ 2ը


չեմ ուզում ձեր ակումբին նվիրված թեմայում շատ շեղվել , բայց մեր հիմնական 4 պաշտպաններից 2-ը չկան ,մեկն էլ իր դիրքում չի խաղում `Ռամոսը /  կենտրոանկան Ռամոսը ,եզրի Ռամոսից շատ է տարբերվում /

----------


## Taurus

> չեմ ուզում ձեր ակումբին նվիրված թեմայում շատ շեղվել , բայց մեր հիմնական 4 պաշտպաններից 2-ը չկան ,մեկն էլ իր դիրքում չի խաղում `Ռամոսը /  կենտրոանկան Ռամոսը ,եզրի Ռամոսից շատ է տարբերվում /


Puyol-ը որ պաշտպանության 3 դիրքում ա խաղում էտ հեչ:
երեկ էլի Rijkard-ի սխալն էր, Marques-ը պետք էր ամենասկզբից;

----------


## Ֆելո

Սևիլյաի պաշտպան Դանիել Ալվեսը ամռանը ուզումա տեղափոխվի Բարսելոնա ու դժվար Բարսելոնը սենց խաղացողին բաց թողնի :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սևիլյաի պաշտպան Դանիել Ալվեսը ամռանը ուզումա տեղափոխվի Բարսելոնա ու դժվար Բարսելոնը սենց խաղացողին բաց թողնի


Ձամբրոտտան տենց էլ չարդարացրեց իրեն  :Hands Up:  ,բայց ,որ Ալվեշը գնում ա ,ափսոս :Think:  հարգում եմ ետ խաղացողին :Ok:

----------


## Տիգրան

Ռեալի այսպիսի խաղով ևս մեկ 7-0 կլինի, ահա թե ինչ է սպասվում Բարսելոնին, զգույշ եղեք  :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Ավելացվել է 32 վայրկյան անց



> Ռեալի այսպիսի խաղով ևս մեկ 7-0 կլինի, ահա թե ինչ է սպասվում Բարսելոնին, զգույշ եղեք


Ինձ հետաքրքիրա դու քո ասածին հավատում ես, նույնա ոնց որ ես փոքր երեխու ծեծեմ ու դրանից ելնելով մտածեմ թե Կլիչկոինել կծեծեմ :LOL:

----------


## NoemI

> Ավելացվել է 32 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիրա դու քո ասածին հավատում ես, նույնա ոնց որ ես փոքր երեխու ծեծեմ ու դրանից ելնելով մտածեմ թե Կլիչկոինել կծեծեմ


Ինչ տիպիկ համամատություն ես արել :Smile: . դուրս եկավ

----------


## Cesare

> Ինձ հետաքրքիրա դու քո ասածին հավատում ես, նույնա ոնց որ ես փոքր երեխու ծեծեմ ու դրանից ելնելով մտածեմ թե Կլիչկոինել կծեծեմ


*
Կլիչկոին մի քիչ շատ չափազանցրիր :
Մեկա էսօրվա դրությամբ Ռեալը Բարսաին կքանադակի, են ել Սանտիագոում …*  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս և/կամ անիմաստ գրառումները ջնջված են շարունակեք քննարկել ֆուտբոլը ոչ թե արվեստը։*

----------


## Figgaro

Այս տարի Բարսելոնը Իսպանիայի Պրեմյեռ Լիգան կավառտի  2-րդ հորիզոնականով think    :Think:   :Think:

----------


## NoemI

> Այս տարի Բարսելոնը Իսպանիայի Պրեմյեռ Լիգան կավառտի  2-րդ հորիզոնականով think


Մի քիչ շուտ է ետ մասին մտածել, առջևում չեմպիոների լիգաի խաղերն է իսկ այդ ժամանակ ֆուտբոլիստների հոգնածության պատճառով հաճախ են սայթաքումներ լինում

----------


## GevSky

Բարսան ուզումա վերջի տեղը ընկնի մեկա Բարսան մնումա Բարսա քանի անգամ ձեզ ասեմ :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> *
> Կլիչկոին մի քիչ շատ չափազանցրիր :
> Մեկա էսօրվա դրությամբ Ռեալը Բարսաին կքանադակի, են ել Սանտիագոում …*



Ոնցոր սկսնակ ֆուտբոլասեր լինես, էսքան վախտ դու չես նկատել որ «Էլ Կլասիկոն» չի հարցնում ով որ տեղնա, կամ էս տարի ով ոնցա խաղում, այդ երկու թիմերնել կարան պրեմիերայում բոլորին կրվեն բայց իրար հանդեպ նենց խաղ ցույց տան որ մյուս ակւմբները սարսափեն: Այնպես որ «Էլ Կլասինոն» միշտ էլ անկանխատեսելի է, անկախ նրանից թե ում դաշտումա խաղը, ով որ տեղնա, կամ ով ոնցա խաղում ու ինչ կազմ ունի :Cool:

----------


## Cesare

> Ոնցոր սկսնակ ֆուտբոլասեր լինես, էսքան վախտ դու չես նկատել որ «Էլ Կլասիկոն» չի հարցնում ով որ տեղնա, կամ էս տարի ով ոնցա խաղում, այդ երկու թիմերնել կարան պրեմիերայում բոլորին կրվեն բայց իրար հանդեպ նենց խաղ ցույց տան որ մյուս ակւմբները սարսափեն: Այնպես որ «Էլ Կլասինոն» միշտ էլ անկանխատեսելի է, անկախ նրանից թե ում դաշտումա խաղը, ով որ տեղնա, կամ ով ոնցա խաղում ու ինչ կազմ ունի


*
Քո կարխիքով ես թիմերի մրցաշարային աղյուսակում զբաղեցրած տեղերից եմ ես հետևությունն անում ???*

----------


## Լեո

Բարսելոնայի հարգելի երկրպագուներ ջաաաաաաաան, հրաշալի նորություն ունեմ.
*Բետիսը 2-1 հաշվով հաղթումա Ռեալին:*  :Hands Up: 
Էս պահին ընթանում ա խաղի 66-րդ րոպեն:

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց
Արդեն խաղի 84-րդ րոպեն ա. *Բետիս 2:1 Ռեալ*

----------


## Սամվել

Տեսնենք Տղաները ինչ կանեն  :Smile: 

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են։ Եկեք Հայերով չվիճենք իսպանական թիմերի պատճառով, լա՞վ։*

----------


## Լեո

*Սարագոսա 0:1 Բարսա* (41-րդ րոպե)

*Դիեգո Միլիտոն չկարողացավ 11 մետրանոցը անվրեպ իրացնել*

----------


## Լեո

*Սարագոսա 1:2 Բարսա*

Ռոնալդինիոն պարտավոր էր նաև 3-րդ գնդակը խփել, բայց նրա բախտը չբերեց: Համենայն դեպս Ռոնին իր գործը արեց:

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս` բարսելոնիստներիս :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Սարագոսա 1:2 Բարսա*
> 
> Ռոնալդինիոն պարտավոր էր նաև 3-րդ գնդակը խփել, բայց նրա բախտը չբերեց: Համենայն դեպս Ռոնին իր գործը արեց:
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս` բարսելոնիստներիս


Շնորհավոր  :Love:

----------


## Լեո

*Ուշադիր եղեք կարմիր օղակով նշվածներին:*

----------


## GevSky

Իմ ավանդական շնորհավորանքը բոլոր կուլեսներին :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. Միավորների տարբերությունը 5, մնաց մեկ Ռեալի սայթաքում + հաղթանակ Բեռնաբեու մարզադաշտում 2 գնդակի տարբերությամբ :Clapping:

----------


## REAL_ist

ընդունեք որ Բարսայի բախտը բերեց, միատ զարմանահրաշ 11 մետրանոց, Միլիտոնել ագռավ էր խփում պենալից
միքիչել թող Բարսայի կողմը լինի բախտը

----------


## GevSky

Լավ ասեցիր «ՄԻՔԻՉԵԼ»  :LOL: , իսկ բախտից մի խոսա, Բարսանել շատ պահեր չօգտագործեց, այնպես որ խաղի ավարտը տրամաբանական էր, խաղը ընդհանուր առմամբ հավասար էր բայց խոստովանի որ Բարսան ավելի լավ էր նայվում ամեն դեպքում և հետևաբար ուներ մի փոքր առավելություն: Դու գիտես որ ես աշխատում եմ օբյեկտիվ լինել:

----------


## REAL_ist

ովա ասում Բարսան վատ խաղաց, պռոստը պենալ չկար ընդե, 1-1 ավելի տրամաբանական կլներ

----------


## Taurus

պենալ կար, բայց հարցը նրանում է, որ Անրիի խփած գոլը սուտ էր, իրա ձեռքին էր կպել, դոշով էր ուզում , բայց ձեռքին էլ կպավ, ուշադիր նայեք կտեսնենք:
Միլիտոյի վրիպումը իրանից էր գալիս, իրա ոճով, որ խփում ա, հետո նայում ուր թռավ գնդակը

----------


## Լեո

Եկեք խոսենք փաստերով.
Ռեալը պարտվեց Բետիսին, իսկ Բարսան հաղթեց Սարագոսային: Ընդ որում Սարագոսան կարգով մի քանի անգամ բարձր է Բետիսից:
Եզրակացությունները թողնում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին:

----------


## NoemI

Իմ կարծիքով ամեն ինչ տրամաբանական է ստացվել, Բարսան արժանիորեն հաղթել է 11-մետրանոցը չիրացնելու դեպքում ընկճվում է թիմը

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալը պարտվեց Բետիսին, իսկ Բարսան հաղթեց Սարագոսային: Ընդ որում Սարագոսան կարգով մի քանի անգամ բարձր է Բետիսից:
> Եզրակացությունները թողնում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին:


Ռեալը <<էլ Մադրիգալում >> Վիլառեալին  հաղթեց 0-5 , իսկ Բարսելոնը պարտվեց 3-1 ...

Եզրակացությունները թողնում եմ բոլորին ,եթե նման  փաստերով են ուժերը համեմատում...
Հ.գ.
Պենալ կար 60 տոկոսոավոց ...

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալը <<էլ Մադրիգալում >> Վիլառեալին  հաղթեց 0-5 , իսկ Բարսելոնը պարտվեց 3-1 ...
> 
> Եզրակացությունները թողնում եմ բոլորին ,եթե նման  փաստերով են ուժերը համեմատում...
> Հ.գ.
> Պենալ կար 60 տոկոսոավոց ...


+ողովուդր թարգեք, դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունենք իրար հետ  :LOL: 

Ամեն դեպքում փաստ մնումա փաստ որ էս վերջին մի քանի խաղը Ռեալը անկայնուա խաղում ու դա մեր օգտինա, տեսնենք ինչ կլինի  :Wink:

----------


## NoemI

Այսոր մեր թիմը խաղալու է հակառակորդի հարկի տակ, Սելտիկի հետ, մոտ մեկ ժամից խաղը կսկսվի. Բարսայից ակնկալում միայն հաղթանակ.

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորանքներս կուլեսներ, հաղթանակ կլասի վրա :Hands Up: , բայց ճիշտը խոսանք դա էն խաղը չէր որ Սելտիկը գոլ խփեր այնել 2 հատ ուղղակի Վալդեսը մոռացել էր որ անգլիական ոճի ֆուտբոլիստների հետ գործ ունի :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շնորհավորանքներս կուլեսներ, հաղթանակ կլասի վրա, բայց ճիշտը խոսանք դա էն խաղը չէր որ Սելտիկը գոլ խփեր այնել 2 հատ ուղղակի Վալդեսը մոռացել էր որ անգլիական ոճի ֆուտբոլիստների հետ գործ ունի


Համաձայն եմ Վալդեսի խաղը էտքան էլ դուրս չեկավ, բայց մնացածին հալալա, երևի բացի դեկուից մնացածին 10ից 9.5 եմ նշանակում...

Ռոնալդինյոն մանրից բացվում :Ok: , Անրին իրան գտնումա :Cool: , Էտոոն էլ, Մեսսին էլ մանրից տռավմեքից հետո ուշքիա գալիս, մի խոսքով էս տարի աչքիս Պենտա ենք անելու  :Tongue:  :Cool:  :Hands Up: 

*Առա՜ջ Բարսա*

----------


## NoemI

խաղից հետո մոտս են տպավորություն էր, որ եթե սելտիկը 5-գոլ խփեր, բարսան միևնույնե հաղթելու էր

----------


## Սերխիո

Ոչ թե կուլեսներ , այլ կուլեներ ,քանի որ կուլես ,արդեն հոգնակի ա անգլերենով :
մի խոսքով Շնորհավոր կուլեներ :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհակալություն ուղղման համար, այսուհետ ադպես կասեմ :Cool:

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավոր բոլոր կուլեներին հիանալի հաղթանակի համար, իրոք հիանալի հաղթանակ էր 5-1՝ գոլերը 
                            Xavi
                            Riga
                            Messi
                            Eto'o
                            Eto'o
                            Eto'o


Հ.Գ. Ռեալի հետ ներկա պահին տարբերությունը հասել է 2-ի, հուսանք որ վաղն էլ կմնա այդ տարբերությունը :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շնորհավոր բոլոր կուլեներին հիանալի հաղթանակի համար, իրոք հիանալի հաղթանակ էր 5-1՝ գոլերը 
>                             Xavi
>                             Riga
>                             Messi
>                             Eto'o
>                             Eto'o
>                             Eto'o
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ռեալի հետ ներկա պահին տարբերությունը հասել է 2-ի, հուսանք որ վաղն էլ կմնա այդ տարբերությունը


Շնորհավոր... Սպասենք Մադրիդյան սայթակումների...  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Ռուսի ասած »дождались» :Tongue:  Շնորհավոր ևս մեկ անգամ միավորներ կրճատվելու կապակցությամբ :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Երեկվա հրաշալի իրադարձություններից հետո *(5:1  0:1)*  :Hands Up: մի հարց առաջացավ մոտս.
Հիշու՞մ եք մի թիմ կար, անունն էլ կարծեմ *Ռեալ Մադրիդ*… Էդ թիմը հըլը կա՞… :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## NoemI

Ռեալը վերջի 5 խաղում տարել է 1 հաղթանակ և 4 պարտություն, լրիվ իրավացի ես Leo_de_Gran  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ջաաաաան,հալալա տղեքին ֆանտաստիկ խաղի համար,Էտոոն բարձրության վրայա 7 խաղ ու 8 գոլ առաջնությունում,սենց շարունակվի,կարողա յուրօրինակ ռեկորդ սահմանի,էտքան քիչ խաղով դառան Պիչիչիի մրցանակակիր:Առաջ Բարսելոնա.....

----------


## REAL_ist

ես ինչ քեֆ ուրախությունա տիրում ստեղ Ռեալը կրվեց, ավելի ճիշտ սուդյան կրեց
ոչինչ մի քիչել դիմացեք, եսա սաղ տեղը կնգնի, տռավմեքը կքչանան, անբախտություննել կվերանա
տենանք Ատլետիկոյի հետ ոնցեն խաղում կատալոնցիները

----------


## GevSky

Դե Բարսան կարա իրան թույլ տա Ատլետիկոի հետ թեկուզ ոչ ոքի խաղա, բայց ոչ կրվի Ալմերիային, Բետիսին կամ Խետաֆեին, չնայած անցած տարի Մադրիդում Ատլետիկոյին Սուրոյի ասած ջախջախեց 0-6, հիշողներ կա՞ն: Իսկ վնասվածքների մասին մենք սուս ենք մնում ,  ձեր կարծիքով Բարսան ինչի՞ էր տենց հետ ընկել Ռեալից:

----------


## REAL_ist

> բայց ոչ կրվի Ալմերիային, Բետիսին կամ Խետաֆեին


լավ էլի այ ախպեր, Բարսան Խետաֆեյին կրվելա, Վալյադոլիդառասինգախառը թմերին չէր կարում կրեր ու վաբշե գոլ խփեր
կարևորը հիմնական մրցակիցների հետ խաղերնա , այ տեղա երևում իսկական ուժը, ետ խաղերով Ռեալը շատ ավելի լավ վիճակումա :Wink: 
ես ասել եմ Բարսան տռավմեք չունի? :Smile:  ասածս ենա եսա պաշտպանությունը իրա տեղը կգա, Ռոբինյոն Սնեյդերը կգան ուրիշ խաղ կգնա

----------


## Նորմարդ

> լավ էլի այ ախպեր, Բարսան Խետաֆեյին կրվելա, Վալյադոլիդառասինգախառը թմերին չէր կարում կրեր ու վաբշե գոլ խփեր
> կարևորը հիմնական մրցակիցների հետ խաղերնա , այ տեղա երևում իսկական ուժը, ետ խաղերով Ռեալը շատ ավելի լավ վիճակումա
> ես ասել եմ Բարսան տռավմեք չունի? ասածս ենա եսա պաշտպանությունը իրա տեղը կգա, Ռոբինյոն Սնեյդերը կգան ուրիշ խաղ կգնա


Աստված տա այ ախպեր Աստված տա որ Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեոյի խաղից հետո տռավմեքից չբողոքեք :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

*Կոչ հետընտրական ոճով*

Ռեալիստներ, եղեք հանդուրժող և ընդունեք *Բարսայի* առավելությունը Ռեալի հանդեպ!!!

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալիստներ, եղեք հանդուրժող և ընդունեք Բարսայի առավելությունը Ռեալի հանդեպ!!!


ինչ առավելություն :Shok: 
միավորների քանակ?
անձնական խաղեր?
թե միգուցե պատմություն ու տիտղոսներ?

----------


## Լեո

> ինչ առավելություն


Գեղեցիկ, դիտարժան խաղ: Խաղ, որի դիտումից հաճույք ես ստանում:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե դու եթե մի քանի խաղի կտրվածքով ես գնահատում ակումբները, էլ ինչ ասեմ

----------


## Սերխիո

> [B][SIZE="3"]*Բարսայի* առավելությունը Ռեալի հանդեպ!!!


օրվա  աբսուրդը  :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

> դե դու եթե մի քանի խաղի կտրվածքով ես գնահատում ակումբները, էլ ինչ ասեմ


Արի օբյեկտիվ լինենք, դա միշտ էլ էդպես ա եղել:

----------


## REAL_ist

շատ ուժեղ էր
միշտն էլ չլնի են երկու տարին էր Ռոնալդինյոյի?

----------


## Լեո

Ես շատ հեռու չեմ գնում, որովհետև Բարսայի շատ շուտվա խաղերը չեմ դիտել: Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ վերջին 5-6 տարիների ընթացքում Բարսա աշխարհում ամենադիտարժան խաղ ցուցադրող թիմերից մեկն է: Դժվարանում եմ որևէ այլ թիմ հիշել, որ Բարսայի նման շարունակ գեղեցիկ խաղ ցուցադրի:

----------


## REAL_ist

դու երևումա 2001-2002 ի կոմերը ֆուտբոլ չես նայել, են որ Ռեալը սաղից մի 20 գլուխ բարձր էր

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դժվարանում եմ որևէ այլ թիմ հիշել, որ Բարսայի նման շարունակ գեղեցիկ խաղ ցուցադրի:


հեռու մի գնա`Ռեալ Մադրիդ

----------


## NoemI

2005-2006-ին Բարսան էր ամենից ուժեղ թիմը, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ խոսքը ներկաի մասին էր գնում :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Դժվարանում եմ որևէ այլ թիմ հիշել, որ Բարսայի նման շարունակ գեղեցիկ խաղ ցուցադրի:





> հեռու մի գնա`Ռեալ Մադրիդ


Ռեալ Մադրիդ` շատ հեռու գնացի :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Անիմաստ բանավեճ, քանի որ ոչ ոք չի կարա միանշանակ ասի այդ 2 թիմերից որ մեկնա ուժեղ, ամեն մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ ունի իր առավելությունները և թույլ կողմերը:

Իսկ այլ բան է լինել դրանցից մեկի երկրպագու ու ապրել այդ թիմով, լինելով քո սիրած թիմի հետ ամենադժվար պահերին նույնիսկ :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

Barcelona 1 - 1 Valencia
70' [0 - 1]  D. Villa
90' [1 - 1] X. Hernandez

----------


## Figgaro

Ժողովուռդ  ջան են որ Ատլետիկ Բարսելոն  խաղը 4-2-սա վերջացել էտ հլը բան չի նշանակում տակ շտո դուխով!!!!!!!!!!     :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Ժողովուռդ  ջան են որ Ատլետիկ Բարսելոն  խաղը 4-2-սա վերջացել էտ հլը բան չի նշանակում տակ շտո դուխով!!!!!!!!!!


Բոլորովին զարմանալի չէր այդ պարտությունը, եթե հաշվի առնենք որ Վալենսիայի հետ ծանր խաղից հետո ընդամենը 2 օր են հանգստացել և մեկնել են Մադրիդ.... Նույնը Վալենսիան, որը նույնպես պարտվել է:

----------


## Taurus

Դե հիմնական ՉԼ խաղացող ակումբները անհաջող են խաղացել, նույն Միլանը, Ինտեռը այս պահին պարտվում է, Սեվիլիան,..

----------


## GevSky

Դե ՉԼ շուտ էր, իսկ վալենսիայի հետ խաղը 2 օր առաջ, էն դեպքում որ Վալենսիայի հետ խաղալ ու Սելտիկի նույն բանը չի

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորում եմ մերոնք 1/4 եզրափակիչում են, միայն ցավալի լուր ունենք Մեսսին նորից մկանների հետ խնդիրներ ունի :Sad:

----------


## Cesare

> Շնորհավորում եմ մերոնք 1/4 եզրափակիչում են, միայն ցավալի լուր ունենք Մեսսին նորից մկանների հետ խնդիրներ ունի


*
Լավ բան ասիր :
Գոնե երկարով ա ???*

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տղեն հազիվ վերգտել էր իրա խաղը ափսոս....

----------


## GevSky

> *
> Լավ բան ասիր :
> Գոնե երկարով ա ???*


Տենց բան չեն ասում, հակառակորդին եթե նույնիսկ չես սիրում, ապա հարգել է պետք, ամեն դեպքում քո էտ ասածը ցույցա տալիս թե ինչքան ես վախում Մեսսիի խաղից, շատ մի ուրախացի մինչև Ռեալի հետ խաղը վաղուց լավացած կլնի :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

1.5 ամիս չի խաղա հաստատ :Sad:

----------


## NoemI

Հիմա Բարսան արտակարգ խաղ է խաղում, և կարծում եմ արանց Մեսսի էլ կհաղթի, ինչը չեի ասի Ռեալի համար, որ դուրս մնաց ՉԼ-ից

----------


## Աբելյան

Մեսսին էլ դուրս մնաց ոսկե գնդակի պայքարից

----------


## GevSky

> 1.5 ամիս չի խաղա հաստատ



Չե Էդ ջան դժվար 1,5 ամիս, բայց 2-3 շաբաթ հաստատ, լրիվ Ռայկի մեղավորություննա, ասա եքա պրոֆի մարզիչես գիտես Մեսսին քո համար Ռոնի կամ Պույոլ չի, ինչիես հանում Սելտիկի հետ խաղին, եթե վրա-վրա Վալենսիայի ու Ատլ. Մադրիդի հետա խաղացել, էնել էն դեպքում, որ Սելտիկի հետ խաղալու բանել չկար, Մեսսին էական բան չերել փոխելու 1/4 հասնելու համար :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

երեկ ՆՏՎ ով ասին 6-7 շաբաթ

----------


## Cesare

> Տենց բան չեն ասում, հակառակորդին եթե նույնիսկ չես սիրում, ապա հարգել է պետք, ամեն դեպքում քո էտ ասածը ցույցա տալիս թե ինչքան ես վախում Մեսսիի խաղից, շատ մի ուրախացի մինչև Ռեալի հետ խաղը վաղուց լավացած կլնի


*Ռեալի համար ես ընդհանրապես չեմ վախենում :
Դու կիմանաս, թե Մեսսիին Սթեմֆրդում ինչքան չեն սիրում :
Ինչ ճիշտա-ճիշտա Մեսսին ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ու եթե ինքը վնասվածքի պատճառով կարա բաց թողնի մեր հետ հավանական հանդիպում, ապա ինձ ոչինի չի մնում, քան ուրախանալ :*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Ռեալի համար ես ընդհանրապես չեմ վախենում :
> Դու կիմանաս, թե Մեսսիին Սթեմֆրդում ինչքան չեն սիրում :
> Ինչ ճիշտա-ճիշտա Մեսսին ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ու եթե ինքը վնասվածքի պատճառով կարա բաց թողնի մեր հետ հավանական հանդիպում, ապա ինձ ոչինի չի մնում, քան ուրախանալ :*


Իմ համեստ կարծիքով Չելսին էսօրվա Բարսայի դեմ չկա  :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով Չելսին էսօրվա Բարսայի դեմ չկա


էս անհամեստության համար արժի բացասական ռեպ էլ տալ :LOL: 
2-3 տարի  հետ էս ընկել ,Սամո :

----------


## Լեո

> էս անհամեստության համար արժի բացասական ռեպ էլ տալ
> 2-3 տարի  հետ էս ընկել ,Սամո :


Իմ կարծիքով քո կարծիքնա բացասական ռեպի արժանի, ոչ թե Սամվելի:

Սամվելի կարծիքի հետ ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ. *Չելսին էսօր Բարսային ոչ մի բանով չի գերազանցում:*

----------


## REAL_ist

> Սամվելի կարծիքի հետ ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ. Չելսին էսօր Բարսային ոչ մի բանով չի գերազանցում:


ետ ստացվեց լռիվ համաձայն :Shok: , տարբեր բաներ ա լռիվ
մեկը՝
Չելսին էսօրվա Բարսայի դեմ չկա, այսինք Բարսան մեծ առավելություն ունի, ու շատ ավելի ուժեղա
երկրորդը՝
Չելսին էսօր Բարսային ոչ մի բանով չի գերազանցում, ասյինքն հավասար ուժերեն են իրար համապատասխան

----------


## Taurus

Չելսին ու Բարսան տարբեր տեսակի բնավորությունների թիմեր են, դրա համար ես չեմ համեմատի, Բարսաին Ռեաի հետ էլ չեմ համեմատի, քանի որ Ռեալը թիմ չի, այ Արսենալի հետ կարելի ա համեմատել, Բարսա- Արսենալ, հավասար թիմեր են, բայց որ հանդիպեն ընդհանուր երկու խաղի արդյունքով 4-1 կհաղթենք, իսկ գիտեք ինչու?
եթե ոչ, ուրեմն դուք Բարսայի երկրպագու չեք, ուրեմն դուք ֆուտբոլից գաղափար չունեք, ուրեմն լքեք առնվազն այս թեման!

----------


## REAL_ist

> քանի որ Ռեալը թիմ չի


ճիշտա Ռեալը թիմ չի, Ռեալը գլուխգործոցա :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> ետ ստացվեց լռիվ համաձայն, տարբեր բաներ ա լռիվ
> մեկը՝
> Չելսին էսօրվա Բարսայի դեմ չկա, այսինք Բարսան մեծ առավելություն ունի, ու շատ ավելի ուժեղա
> երկրորդը՝
> Չելսին էսօր Բարսային ոչ մի բանով չի գերազանցում, ասյինքն հավասար ուժերեն են իրար համապատասխան


Հա դե Չելսին ըխուր խաղա խաղում հիմիկվա դրությամ անգլիայում էլ 3րդնա... Մարզիչնել էլ էն չի... ու  հաստատ Չի հասնի Մոուրինյոի ժամանակվա Չելսիին, էս բոլորը որ գումարենք ու վերցնենք էն որ բարսան հիմնականում չի փոխվել ու եթե վնասվածքները չխանգարեն կծեծի Չելսիին, սա իմ կարծիքնա... 

Հ.Գ. Պետրոս իմ տված բացասական ռեպը կարգին մեծա զգույշ մնա  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> ճիշտա Ռեալը տեղով մակարդակա


ճիշտ ա ծովի մակարդակ ա, այսինքն 0 :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ սարքի գլուխգործոց միջեվ ծովի մակարդակը հիշեցիր, գլուխգործոցը ավելիա սազում :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

> լավ սարքի գլուխգործոց միջեվ ծովի մակարդակը հիշեցիր, գլուխգործոցը ավելիա սազում


ճիշտ ա, ծովի մակարդակի վրա կարող ա և գլուխգործոց ա, ես ել եմ մեր հայաթի լավագույն 5-րդ ֆուտբոլիստը: :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Իմիջայլոց մի անգամ պատահականության հաշվին են անցել Բարսային, են Լեմպարդի հավայի գոլը, այսինքն հավայի չեր ուղակի անհավանական էր, մի նագամ էլ էլի հազիվ փրրկվեցին Տերրիյի գլխի հաշվին...

Ընենց որ  :Wink: 
Իսկ Բարսան մի անգամ Չելսիին ծեծեց ու Չլ հաղթեց  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Իմիջայլոց մի անգամ պատահականության հաշվին են անցել Բարսային, են Լեմպարդի հավայի գոլը, այսինքն հավայի չեր ուղակի անհավանական էր, մի նագամ էլ էլի հազիվ փրրկվեցին Տերրիյի գլխի հաշվին...


ի , բա չես հիշում ոնց էին գրկել Վալդեսին, չեմ մոռանա ետ կադրը, թռնում ա գնդակը բռնի, օդում տոռմուզ են անում, սուդյան էլ, ոնց որ .... տղա լինի

----------


## REAL_ist

> ճիշտ ա, ծովի մակարդակի վրա կարող ա և գլուխգործոց ա, ես ել եմ մեր հայաթի լավագույն 5-րդ ֆուտբոլիստը:


եթե Ռեալը ծովի մակարդակի վրայա, մնացածը ցածր են ծովի մակարդակից :Cool:  մանավանդ ՉԼ ի գծով

----------


## Սամվել

> եթե Ռեալը ծովի մակարդակի վրայա, մնացածը ցածր են ծովի մակարդակից մանավանդ ՉԼ ի գծով


Խոսքը հիմիկվա Ռեալի մասին ոչ թե Ֆրանկոյի ժամանակվա  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ ֆրանկոյի ժամանակները չլնի 1998-2002 թվին էին վրեքներս խաբար չկա :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Չելսին շաա~տ լավ թիմա, *եթե համեմատենք Ռեալի հետ:*
Բայց եթե համեմատենք *Բարսայի* հետ, ուղղակի *չկա:*

----------


## REAL_ist

հիմա կարողա ամերիկացու համար էլ ԼԱ Գալքսին էլ Ռեալի համեմատ լավ թիմ լինի, տենց անհիմն հայտարարությունները օդից վերցված ու օդերով շարժվող են

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խոսքը հիմիկվա Ռեալի մասին ոչ թե Ֆրանկոյի ժամանակվա


Դե սպանիք Ֆրանկոյով: Հա, իսպանիայում Ֆրանկոն էր Ռեալի հովանավորը, բա Եվրոպայում ով էր? Հերիք ա փրփուրներից կախվեք:

----------


## Լեո

> հիմա կարողա ամերիկացու համար էլ ԼԱ Գալքսին էլ Ռեալի համեմատ լավ թիմ լինի, տենց անհիմն հայտարարությունները օդից վերցված ու օդերով շարժվող են


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ասողն ովա: 
Գոյություն ունի խաղի որակ և խաղամակարդակ: Առնվազն պետք է կարողանալ համեմատել Բ-ի, Ռ-ի ու Չ-ի խաղերի որակն ու դիտարժանությունը և դրանից հետո միայն ասել ինչնա անհիմն, ինչնա հիմնավոր:

----------


## REAL_ist

> բա Եվրոպայում ով էր?


երևի Հիտլերը էլ ով :LOL:  :LOL: 




> Գոյություն ունի խաղի որակ և խաղամակարդակ: Առնվազն պետք է կարողանալ համեմատել Բ-ի, Ռ-ի ու Չ-ի խաղերի որակն ու դիտարժանությունը և դրանից հետո միայն ասել ինչնա անհիմն, ինչնա հիմնավոր:


հա ովա բան ասում, ետ խաղամակարդակնել ամենափայլուն ձևով երևումա իրար հետ խաղերում, Ռեալնել վերջի իրեք ում Բարսային ԾԵԾԵԼԱ(c) , պրիտոմ 2 խաղը Նոու կամպումա եղել ու Բարսան բան չի կարացել անի, մնումա միատել Մադրդիում օդերով հանի կապտանռնագույններին

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ արդեն իրոք շատ խորացաք...Ռեալը լավ էլ թիմա մի խոսքով...դուք ձեր թիմը...

Բյաց Ֆրանկոյի մասին մտքի հեղինակը հաստատ ես չէի, դա բոլորինա հայտնի....

Իմիջայլոց 1998-2002թվերը իրոք Ռեալի թվերն էին բան չունեմ ասելու  :Wink: 

*Մոդերատորական։ Վերջացրե՛ք*

----------


## suzi

2006-2007 
Барселона (Барселона)

Президент: Жоан Лапорта
Главный тренер: Франк Рейкаард
Официальный сайт: www.fcbarcelona.com




Дата Время Матч Счет 
1-й тур 28.08.2006 23:00 Сельта - Барселона 2:3 
2-й тур 09.09.2006 22:00 Барселона - Осасуна 3:0 
3-й тур 17.09.2006 22:00 Расинг - Барселона 0:3 
4-й тур 24.09.2006 23:00 Барселона - Валенсия 1:1 
5-й тур 30.09.2006 23:55 Атлетик Б - Барселона 1:3 
6-й тур 15.10.2006 21:00 Барселона - Севилья 3:1 
7-й тур 22.10.2006 23:00 Реал М - Барселона 2:0 
8-й тур 28.10.2006 22:00 Барселона - Рекреативо 3:0 
9-й тур 04.11.2006 23:55 Депортиво - Барселона 1:1 
10-й тур 12.11.2006 23:00 Барселона - Сарагоса 3:1 
11-й тур 19.11.2006 21:00 Мальорка - Барселона 1:4 
12-й тур 25.11.2006 22:00 Барселона - Вильярреал 4:0 
13-й тур 02.12.2006 22:00 Леванте - Барселона 1:1 
14-й тур 09.12.2006 22:00 Барселона - Реал Сосьедад 1:0 
16-й тур 21.12.2006 23:55 Барселона - Атлетико М 1:1 
17-й тур 07.01.2007 19:00 Хетафе - Барселона 1:1 
18-й тур 13.01.2007 23:55 Эспаньол - Барселона 3:1 
19-й тур 21.01.2007 21:00 Барселона - Химнастик 3:0 
15-й тур 24.01.2007 23:00 Бетис - Барселона 1:1 
20-й тур 28.01.2007 21:00 Барселона - Сельта 3:1 
21-й тур 04.02.2007 23:00 Осасуна - Барселона 0:0 
22-й тур 11.02.2007 21:00 Барселона - Расинг 2:0 
23-й тур 18.02.2007 21:00 Валенсия - Барселона 2:1 
24-й тур 25.02.2007 23:00 Барселона - Атлетик Б 3:0 
25-й тур 03.03.2007 23:55 Севилья - Барселона 2:1 
26-й тур 10.03.2007 23:55 Барселона - Реал М 3:3 
27-й тур 17.03.2007 22:00 Рекреативо - Барселона 0:4 
28-й тур 31.03.2007 23:55 Барселона - Депортиво 2:1 
29-й тур 07.04.2007 22:00 Сарагоса - Барселона 1:0 
30-й тур 15.04.2007 21:00 Барселона - Мальорка 1:0 
31-й тур 22.04.2007 23:00 Вильярреал - Барселона 2:0 
32-й тур 29.04.2007 21:00 Барселона - Леванте 1:0 
33-й тур 05.05.2007 22:00 Реал Сосьедад - Барселона 0:2 
34-й тур 13.05.2007 21:00 Барселона - Бетис 1:1 
35-й тур 20.05.2007 23:00 Атлетико М - Барселона 0:6 
36-й тур 26.05.2007 23:55 Барселона - Хетафе 1:0 
37-й тур 09.06.2007 23:00 Барселона - Эспаньол 2:2 
38-й тур 17.06.2007 23:00 Химнастик - Барселона 1:5



2007-2008
  Барселона (Барселона)

Президент: Жоан Лапорта
Главный тренер: Франк Рейкаард
Официальный сайт: www.fcbarcelona.com




Дата Время Матч Счет 
1-й тур 26.08.2007 21:00 Расинг - Барселона 0:0 
2-й тур 02.09.2007 21:00 Барселона - Атлетик Б 3:1 
3-й тур 16.09.2007 23:00 Осасуна - Барселона 0:0 
4-й тур 22.09.2007 23:55 Барселона - Севилья 2:1 
5-й тур 26.09.2007 23:55 Барселона - Сарагоса 4:1 
6-й тур 29.09.2007 23:55 Леванте - Барселона 1:4 
7-й тур 07.10.2007 19:00 Барселона - Атлетико М 3:0 
8-й тур 20.10.2007 22:00 Вильярреал - Барселона 3:1 
9-й тур 28.10.2007 21:00 Барселона - Альмерия 2:0 
10-й тур 01.11.2007 23:55 Вальядолид - Барселона 1:1 
11-й тур 04.11.2007 21:00 Барселона - Бетис 3:0 
12-й тур 10.11.2007 22:00 Хетафе - Барселона 2:0 
13-й тур 24.11.2007 22:00 Барселона - Рекреативо 3:0 
14-й тур 01.12.2007 23:55 Эспаньол - Барселона 1:1 
15-й тур 09.12.2007 23:00 Барселона - Депортиво 2:1 
16-й тур 15.12.2007 23:55 Валенсия - Барселона 0:3 
17-й тур 23.12.2007 21:00 Барселона - Реал М 0:1 
18-й тур 05.01.2008 22:00 Мальорка - Барселона 0:2 
19-й тур 12.01.2008 22:00 Барселона - Мурсия 4:0 
20-й тур 20.01.2008 23:00 Барселона - Расинг 1:0 
21-й тур 27.01.2008 21:00 Атлетик Б - Барселона 1:1 
22-й тур 03.02.2008 21:00 Барселона - Осасуна 1:0 
23-й тур 09.02.2008 23:55 Севилья - Барселона 1:1 
24-й тур 16.02.2008 23:55 Сарагоса - Барселона 1:2 
25-й тур 24.02.2008 21:00 Барселона - Леванте 5:1 
26-й тур 01.03.2008 22:00 Атлетико М - Барселона 4:2 
27-й тур 09.03.2008 23:00 Барселона - Вильярреал 1:2 
28-й тур 16.03.2008 21:00 Альмерия - Барселона 2:2 
29-й тур 23.03.2008 19:00 Барселона - Вальядолид : 
30-й тур 30.03.2008  Бетис - Барселона : 
31-й тур 06.04.2008  Барселона - Хетафе : 
32-й тур 13.04.2008  Рекреативо - Барселона : 
33-й тур 20.04.2008  Барселона - Эспаньол : 
34-й тур 27.04.2008  Депортиво - Барселона : 
35-й тур 04.05.2008  Барселона - Валенсия : 
36-й тур 07.05.2008  Реал М - Барселона : 
37-й тур 11.05.2008  Барселона - Мальорка : 
38-й тур 18.05.2008  Мурсия - Барселона :

----------


## Սերխիո

Էս ոչ մեկդ չգիտեիք, որ կիսաեզրափակչից Բարսելոնը դուրս ա մնացել ? ...

----------


## John

Վալենսիեա-Բարսելոնա 3-2 Բարսան արանց Մեսսիի ու Րոնիի չկար վաբշե… չեմ սիրում տենց թիմեր… որ 1-2 խաղացողը թիմի կեսն են… կամ կեսից ավելին…

----------


## GevSky

Ստեղ Մեսիի ու Ռոնիի հարցը չէր, եթե էդքան ուշադիր նայում էիր պետքա նկատած լինես որ պրոբլեմները պաշտպանությունում են առաջանում, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ եզրային պաշտպանների վատ խաղի արդյունքն էր՝ Աբիդալ և Զամբրոտա: Իսկ եթե Ռոննին ու Մեսսին լինեին պա կլիներ ասենք 3-3, կամ 3-4, ամեն դեպքում դա կապ չունի պաշտպանության հետ: Խաղը շատ լավ ստացվում է երբ իրանք կոպիտ ասած վիզ են դնում, օրինակ հիշի վերջին րոպեները, պատկերացրա տենց խաղային ամենասկզբից, այսինքն պօտենցիալը կա իրանց հետ ինչ-որ հոգեբանական պրոբլեմ կա, կարծում եմ հենց Ռոնիի և Մեսսի վերադարձով դա կվերականգնվի միայն թե շատ ուշ չլինի:

----------


## suzi

> Էս ոչ մեկդ չգիտեիք, որ կիսաեզրափակչից Բարսելոնը դուրս ա մնացել ? ...


Էտ խաղը երբա եղել

----------


## Աբելյան

մի քանի օր առաջ

Բարսելոնը իրա դաշտում մինչև էտ էտքան պահեր ունեցավ, խաղի վերջում հազիվ մի հատ խփեց (Վալենսիան մի հատ ուդառ արեց, գոլ մտավ), խաղը 1-1 պրծավ, իսկ Մեստալիայում Վալենսիան 3-2 կրեց
նենց որ, Բարսան կարող ա էս տարի էլ ոչ մի բան չտանի

----------


## GevSky

Ռեալինել մնացելա մի հատ Լա Լիգա, բա վոր դա էլ ձեռից վերցնեն :Smile:  Թե չէ ինչովա լավ դրության մեջ բարսայից, Կոպան շուտա կրվել, ՉԼ նույնպես, Իսկ Բարսան դեռ ՉԼ-ում էլ տեսականորեն կարա հաղթի, միմյանց միջև տարբերություննել 7 այդքան էլ շատ չի եթե հաշվի առնենք որ իրար հետ խաղ ունեն :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալինել մնացելա մի հատ Լա Լիգա,


ետ մի հատ Լա Լիգան եքաաա բանա

----------


## Taurus

պետք ա պատրաստվել Շալկեի հետ խղին, դրա համար էսօր կկրենք մինիմալ տարբերությամբ

----------


## GevSky

Տո չե հա Շալկեյի հետ հլա 1 շաբաթել կա, բայց Վալյադոլիդին պատժելա պետք

----------


## Լեո

Շնորավորում եմ մեր թիմի երկրպագուներին :Ok: 

*Real Madrid 2:3 Valencia 
Barcelona 4:1 Valladolid*

----------


## NoemI

> ետ մի հատ Լա Լիգան եքաաա բանա


Արդեն լա-լիգան էլ կասկածելի է որ ռեալը կհաղթի

----------


## GevSky

Համաձայնվեք որ այսօրվա Ռեալը և Բարսան սկսել են նույն խաղերը ցույց ռալ, ես ի նկատի ունեմ անկայունությունը և  հաճախակի խաղի ոչ ստացվելը: ՈՒղղակի Ռեալին ավելի անդուր թիմեր են բաժին ընկել, Սեվիլյա, Մալյորկա որի հետ նույնպես շատ դժվար կլինի...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Արդեն լա-լիգան էլ կասկածելի է որ ռեալը կհաղթի


ետ արդեն նայած ում համար



> Համաձայնվեք որ այսօրվա Ռեալը և Բարսան սկսել են նույն խաղերը ցույց ռալ, ես ի նկատի ունեմ անկայունությունը և հաճախակի խաղի ոչ ստացվելը: ՈՒղղակի Ռեալին ավելի անդուր թիմեր են բաժին ընկել, Սեվիլյա, Մալյորկա որի հետ նույնպես շատ դժվար կլինի...


համաձայն եմ, միհատ տարբերություն կա մինչև նոր տարի Ռեալը Բարսայից մի գլուխ ավելի լավ էր խաղում, դրա համար էլ առաջի տեղովա գնում

----------


## REAL_ist

Real Betis 3 - 2 Barcelona
հալալա Բետիսին, ամեն թիմ չի որ Բարսային 2-0 կրվելուց հետո ուշքիա գալիս ու կրումա :Shok: 
տենանք վաղը Մադրիդում ոնցա դասավորվում

----------


## Աբելյան

Առաջին կեսի Բարսան շատ լավ էր խաղում, ոնց որ 2 տարի առաջվա Բարսան ըլներ: Ինիեստան վերջն էր, մենակ իրա խաղը ամեն ինչ արժեր: Բայց երկրորդ կեսում բոլորը պասիվ էին, ու Բետիսի առաջի գոլը էտքան էլ անսպասելի չէր: Այ էտ առաջի գոլից հետո Բարսան եթե մի բան աներ, հաստատ էտ օրը չէր ընկնի: Ու տարօրինակ ա, որ բան չարեց:  Մի խոսքով, երեկվա երկրորդ կեսը հեչ Բարսայից չէր:

----------


## Cesare

*Բարսելոնի խաղի առաջի խաղակեսը նայեցի :
Տեսա հավայի խաղ եր, Բարսան կրելու ա, հելա քնեի :
Առավոտ զարթնա տեսա 3:2 :
ԱՄՈԹ Բարսաին :

Եթե ճիշտ Հալալա Բետիսին :

Իսկ առաջի խաղակեսում Բարսան հեչ ել լավ չեր խաղում :

Դրանից առաջ ՄՅ-ի խաղն եի նայում :
Կարգերի տարբերություն եր :
Ինչ ճիշտնա, ճիշտնա :*

----------


## Ambrosine

Անկեղծ ասած, ես էլ, որ տեսա 2-0 է հաշիվը, անջատեցի հեռուստացույցը` համոզված լինելով, որ, ինչպես շատերն են ասում, բարձրակարգ ակումբը հաղթանակը ձեռքից բաց չի թողնի:
Հետո մտա ակումբ, տեսնեմ ինչ? Բարսան կրվել ա :Hands Up: , սրանից էլ լավ բան?

----------


## Amourchik

Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք առանց Ռոնալդինիոյի Բարսան Բարսա չի:Նույնիսկ ես շատ եմ կարոտել Ռոնալդինիոյին նա և իր նմանները ավելի են գեղեցկացնում Իսպանիայի՝ աշխարհի ամենահիանալի, առաջնությունը նա շատ է պակասում Բարսելոնում:Բարսան չպետք է այդպես վարվեր նրա հետ չէ որ Ռ10-ը շատ մեծ բան է արել այդ ակումբի համար :Sad: Այդպիսի ֆուտբոլիստների հետ այդպես չեն վարվում նա բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ է և պետք է այդպես էլ վերաբերվեն նրա հետ:Անձամբ ես շատ եմ ուզում որ նա վերադառնա :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք առանց Ռոնալդինիոյի Բարսան Բարսա չի:Նույնիսկ ես շատ եմ կարոտել Ռոնալդինիոյին նա և իր նմանները ավելի են գեղեցկացնում Իսպանիայի՝ աշխարհի ամենահիանալի, առաջնությունը նա շատ է պակասում Բարսելոնում:Բարսան չպետք է այդպես վարվեր նրա հետ չէ որ Ռ10-ը շատ մեծ բան է արել այդ ակումբի համարԱյդպիսի ֆուտբոլիստների հետ այդպես չեն վարվում նա բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ է և պետք է այդպես էլ վերաբերվեն նրա հետ:Անձամբ ես շատ եմ ուզում որ նա վերադառնա


Ես մի բանի համար եմ ուզում, որ վերադառնա. որ Ռեալը կրի Բարսային, հանկարծ չասեն, որ դա կապված է Ռոնալդինյոյի բացակայության հետ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

ԻՄ թիմը աչքումս վարկաբեկվում է... Ոչ թե նրա համար որ չունի լավ խաղացուղներ... կամ լավ մարզիչ... 

Բարսան ոչ թե թիմ է հասարակ ֆուտբաոլային այլ մի ամբողջ երևույթ է գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի խորհրդանիշ... Բայց ինչ ենք տեսնում այսօր... Մեկը մեկից ավելի ծիծաղելի պարտություններ... Ակնհայտ վաճառված խաղեր... Միշտ ասել եմ ու կասեմ երբ սպորտ մտավ տոտալիզատրը սպորտը կորցրեց իր հետաքրքրությունը...Զզվում եմ տոտալիզատորներից... Երբ սպորտում բացի հաղթանակից նաև հնարավոր է այլ կողմնակի շահ այդ դեպքում սպորտը դառնում է ոչ թե ստորտ այլ բիզնես.. Համաձայնվեք որ բիզնես դիտելը ոչ միայն հաճելի չէ այլ նաև զզվելի է... Ամենայն ազնվությամբ մեր խաղերը մինի ֆուտբոի ասպարեզից այժմ ավելի դիտարժան ու հուզումնալից են ստացվում քան այդ զզվելի առաջնությունների խաղերը... որոնց արդյունքը որոշված է նախորոք շատ դեպքերում...

Հ.Գ. *Բոլորին կոչ եմ անում Բոյկոտել Տոտալիզոտորները*... Թող գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը կրկին վերադառնա մեր սրտերը, այն ֆուտբոլը որը մենք սիրում ենք ու դիտում սրտի զարկերի ինտենսիվության փոփոխությունով... ֆուտբոլը որտեղ միակն նպատակը հաղթել է այլ ավելի շատ փող աշխատելու համար այլընտրանքային ուղիների փնտրտուքը...
*
Այսօրվանից ի վեր ես հայտարարում եմ որ բոյկոտում եմ տոտալիզատորները... Կյանքում խաղադրույք չեմ կատարի.. մԻացեք և դուք և միգուցե մի օր այդ հրեշավոր համակարգը վերանա և վերադառնա մարզական զգտումը և հաղթանակի բերկրանքը...*

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս ահագին ջղայնացած ես: Դրա համար ես մեր գրառումների վրա ջարդում ջղայնությունդ? :Tongue:  Լավ, շատ դարդ մի արա: Կգա ժամանակ, ու քո թիմը ծախած խաղեր չի խաղա/բայց հլը հարց ա ծախած են, թե թիմդ վերջնականապես անդունդն ա գլորվում? :Think: /

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս ահագին ջղայնացած ես: Դրա համար ես մեր գրառումների վրա ջարդում ջղայնությունդ? Լավ, շատ դարդ մի արա: Կգա ժամանակ, ու քո թիմը ծախած խաղեր չի խաղա/բայց հլը հարց ա ծախած են, թե թիմդ վերջնականապես անդունդն ա գլորվում?/


ՆԱխ ես ջղայնացած չեմ... Չնայած վաղը քննության եմ  :LOL: 

Բայց ... Գրառումները ջնջել եմ թեմայից դուրս լինելու պատճառով... եթե պետք է կարամ մեկ մեկ հիմնավորեմ  :Wink: 

Երեկվա խաղի ծախված լիները օրվա պես պարզ էր  :Smile: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբորում է անդունդը գլորվելուն ասեմ որ Բարսան էն թիմը չի որ անդունդը գլորվի...  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Երեկվա խաղի ծախված լիները օրվա պես պարզ էր


փաստորեն որ Ռեալի մոտ խաղը չէր ստացվում տղեքը լեվի փող էին աշխատում վրեքներս խաբար չկար :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> փաստորեն որ Ռեալի մոտ խաղը չէր ստացվում տղեքը լեվի փող էին աշխատում վրեքներս խաբար չկար


Ամեն դեպքում հրաշքներին էլ չեմ հավատում  :Smile:

----------


## John

Կհիասթափվեի իմ սիրելի թիմից, եթե տոտալիզատորները կարողանային իմ սիրելի թիմի արդյունքերի վրա ազդել… չեմ հարգում էլի… Ստեղ արդեն փողի պակասն ա զգացնել տալիս… Ինչ ասեմ… Բարսան մնումա Բարսա… պետք չի «մի քանի կոպեկի համար» հիասթափեցնել միլիոնավոր մարդկանց…

----------


## Սամվել

> Կհիասթափվեի իմ սիրելի թիմից, եթե տոտալիզատորները կարողանային իմ սիրելի թիմի արդյունքերի վրա ազդել… չեմ հարգում էլի… Ստեղ արդեն փողի պակասն ա զգացնել տալիս… Ինչ ասեմ… Բարսան մնումա Բարսա… պետք չի «մի քանի կոպեկի համար» հիասթափեցնել միլիոնավոր մարդկանց…


ԲԱյց փողը իմ կարծիքով միայն որոշ մարդկանց գրպաններն են գնում... Լապորտա  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Մեկը ինձ շատ հիասթափեցրեց... Ես մի ուրիշ կարգի հավատոըմ էի որ հենց իրանք են լա լիգան վերցնելու, բայց հիմա.... Ինչևէ ես դրանով կոնկրետ թիմից հիասթափված րեմ ես կասեի ավելի շատ մարզիչից...

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր Շալկե04- Բարսելոնա 23:45 Նոր ալիքով
մաքսիմում ինչ կարող է անել Շալկեն իր հոգնած պաշտպանությունով, ոչ ոքին է 1:1 հաշվով, բայց կարծում եմ 1:2 կվերջանա:
Գոլերը 
Կուրանի Բոժան
           ................Անրի

----------


## Լեո

Աստված չանի, որ էս անգամ էլ Բարսայի խաղը ծախված լինի, ինչպես Բետիսի հետ խաղում: :Angry2:  Եթե նման բան նկատեցի, վերջ, մեկընդմիշտ *պռաշայ*, Բարսա: Ես էդքան ներվ չունեմ: :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մեկընդմիշտ *պռաշայ*, Բարսա::


Չեմ հավատում :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> մեկընդմիշտ պռաշայ, Բարսա


Էս դեպքերում են երևում իրական երկրպագուները, ծահելը բոլոր թիմերն ել ծահում են պետք չի էդքան ցավագին ընդունել, Լա Լիգան իրանը չի փողա առնում, իսկ չեմպիոնների լիգան արդեն ուրիշ պատմությունա, դա արդեն հեղինակության խնդիրա, այնպես որ եթե պարտվեց ուրեմն ինքը այդ խաղում իրոք թույլ էր :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Այսօր Շալկե04- Բարսելոնա 23:45 Նոր ալիքով
> մաքսիմում ինչ կարող է անել Շալկեն իր հոգնած պաշտպանությունով, ոչ ոքին է 1:1 հաշվով, բայց կարծում եմ 1:2 կվերջանա:
> Գոլերը 
> Կուրանի Բոժան
>            ................Անրի


Արի չթերագնահատենք Շալկեյին վերջի վերջո 1/4 եզրափակիչնա ամեն դեպքում, նաև իրանց դաշտնա, չնայած ես էլի ոստահ եմ մեր հաղթանակի համար, դե իսկ գոլեր խփողների մեջ ինձ թվումա Բոյաննել կլինի.

----------


## Նորմարդ

Էսօրվա Բարսայի խաղից շատ բան ա կախված  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

չմտածեք անցնելուա Շալկեյին Բարսան :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

> դե իսկ գոլեր խփողների մեջ ինձ թվումա Բոյաննել կլինի.


Bojan- Սերբերեն կարդացվում ա Բոժան, իրա անունը գրել էի Գեվ ջան

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս կրում եք հա? :LOL:  Շնորհավոր :Smile: 
Սրտիցս արյուն ա գնում, բայց դե...

----------


## GevSky

> Bojan- Սերբերեն կարդացվում ա Բոժան, իրա անունը գրել էի Գեվ ջան



Հա ես գրելուց հետո հասկացա դա, բայց տեսար միակ գոլնել ինքը խփեց, չնայած ինքնել լավ շանս ուներ խփելու :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Վերջին ժամանակներս առաջին խաղակեսի Բարսան խիստ տարբերվում է երկրորդ խաղակեսի Բարսային: Եթե Բարսան երկրորդ խաղակեսում նույն խաղը խաղը, ինչը առաջինում, ապա անպարտելի դկառնա:
Ինչևէ, շնորհավոր` *ՇԱԿԼԿԵ 0:1 ԲԱՐՍԱ* :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, բա ինչի են կռվել Էտոոն ու Անրին? Ինչ գիտեք? Մեկնաբանը ասեց ռասիստական արտահայտություններ են հնչել, բայց հենց մտածում եմ...ախր 2-ն էլ նույն ռասայի ներկայացուցիչ են, ոչինչ, որ մեկը կարող ա մուլատ ա :Unsure:

----------


## Լեո

> Երեխեք, բա ինչի են կռվել Էտոոն ու Անրին? Ինչ գիտեք? Մեկնաբանը ասեց ռասիստական արտահայտություններ են հնչել, բայց հենց մտածում եմ...ախր 2-ն էլ նույն ռասայի ներկայացուցիչ են, ոչինչ, որ մեկը կարող ա մուլատ ա


Անրին ու Էտոոն չեն վիճել: Դա ընդամենը ապրիլմեկյան կատակ է եղել, որը տարածել է մի ռուսական կայք էջ:

----------


## GevSky

> Վերջին ժամանակներս առաջին խաղակեսի Բարսան խիստ տարբերվում է երկրորդ խաղակեսի Բարսային: Եթե Բարսան երկրորդ խաղակեսում նույն խաղը խաղը, ինչը առաջինում, ապա անպարտելի դկառնա:
> Ինչևէ, շնորհավոր` *ՇԱԿԼԿԵ 0:1 ԲԱՐՍԱ*


Առաջ հակառակն էր, հենց Բարսային առաջի խաղակեսում գոլ էին խփում ես արդեն գիտեի որ խաղն իսկականից սկսվում է, ու հետո Բարսան պատժում էր այդ թիմին, վերջերս  սպառվել է տակտիկական խորամանկությունները, ընդհանրապես խաղի տակտիկան և ստրատեգիան, կոտրվել է թիմի հոգին, այդ բոլորի համար պատասխանատու է մարզիչը ամեն դեպքում նա պետք է հասկանար որ բոլոր հակառակորդները գտել են հակաբարսա ոճը, իսկ նա իր կամակորությամբ խաղում է նույն կերպ և արդեն շատ ակումբներ են գտել դրա դեմ կիրառվող եղանակներ.... Ճկունություն է պետք թիմին, սյուրպրիզներ են հարկավեր հակառակորդներին, և ամենակարևորը նվիրվածություն ամեն խաղին: Խաղաշրջանի ավարտից հետո ես կողմ եմ որ մրզիչը փոխվի, Ռայկարդին շանս տվեցին այս տարի ապացուցելու որ անցած տարին պատահականություն էր, հիմա արդեն Բարսան այն թիմը չի 2-րդ շանս տա, նա ռիսկի չի դիմի այլապես հնարավոր է կորցնի Ռոնիին, ինչ գիտենք թե էլ ում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Առաջ հակառակն էր, հենց Բարսային առաջի խաղակեսում գոլ էին խփում ես արդեն գիտեի որ խաղն իսկականից սկսվում է, ու հետո Բարսան պատժում էր այդ թիմին, վերջերս  սպառվել է տակտիկական խորամանկությունները, ընդհանրապես խաղի տակտիկան և ստրատեգիան, կոտրվել է թիմի հոգին, այդ բոլորի համար պատասխանատու է մարզիչը ամեն դեպքում նա պետք է հասկանար որ բոլոր հակառակորդները գտել են հակաբարսա ոճը, իսկ նա իր կամակորությամբ խաղում է նույն կերպ և արդեն շատ ակումբներ են գտել դրա դեմ կիրառվող եղանակներ.... Ճկունություն է պետք թիմին, սյուրպրիզներ են հարկավեր հակառակորդներին, և ամենակարևորը նվիրվածություն ամեն խաղին: Խաղաշրջանի ավարտից հետո ես կողմ եմ որ մրզիչը փոխվի, Ռայկարդին շանս տվեցին այս տարի ապացուցելու որ անցած տարին պատահականություն էր, հիմա արդեն Բարսան այն թիմը չի 2-րդ շանս տա, նա ռիսկի չի դիմի այլապես հնարավոր է կորցնի Ռոնիին, ինչ գիտենք թե էլ ում:


Ես էլ էի մրցաշրջանի սկզբում դեմ Ռեյկարդին փոխելուն... Բայց նա իրոք կարծես թե իրեն սպառել է...

----------


## Սերխիո

Շնորհավորում եմ սրտանց , բայց դե  ամեն դեպքում ,մրցակիցն են չէր , Մ.Յ. -ին որ անցնեք, վաբշե հալալ ա...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առաջ հակառակն էր, հենց Բարսային առաջի խաղակեսում գոլ էին խփում ես արդեն գիտեի որ խաղն իսկականից սկսվում է, ու հետո Բարսան պատժում էր այդ թիմին, վերջերս  սպառվել է տակտիկական խորամանկությունները, ընդհանրապես խաղի տակտիկան և ստրատեգիան, կոտրվել է թիմի հոգին, այդ բոլորի համար պատասխանատու է մարզիչը ամեն դեպքում նա պետք է հասկանար որ բոլոր հակառակորդները գտել են հակաբարսա ոճը, իսկ նա իր կամակորությամբ խաղում է նույն կերպ և արդեն շատ ակումբներ են գտել դրա դեմ կիրառվող եղանակներ.... Ճկունություն է պետք թիմին, սյուրպրիզներ են հարկավեր հակառակորդներին, և ամենակարևորը նվիրվածություն ամեն խաղին: Խաղաշրջանի ավարտից հետո ես կողմ եմ որ մրզիչը փոխվի, Ռայկարդին շանս տվեցին այս տարի ապացուցելու որ անցած տարին պատահականություն էր, հիմա արդեն Բարսան այն թիմը չի 2-րդ շանս տա, նա ռիսկի չի դիմի այլապես հնարավոր է կորցնի Ռոնիին, ինչ գիտենք թե էլ ում:


2003-2004թթ-ի սկզբում էլ Բարսելոնան լավ վիճակում չէր, բայց Լա Պարտան Ռայխկարդին  չփոխեց` վստահելով իրան : Բա որ էս տարի էլ չփոխի? Բայց եթե Ռոնալդինյոյին կորցնեք, այ էդ ոչ թե լուրջ, այլ` շատ լուրջ կորուստ կլինի ձեր համար: Ինչևէ, կապրենք, կտեսնենք

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռայկարդը արդեն 1 տարուց ավելա յուղա վառում, իրան շուտ պտի հանեին, Ռոնալդինյոյի հետ միասին, Լապորտայի դուխը չհերիքեց պռոստօ

----------


## GevSky

> Ռայկարդը արդեն 1 տարուց ավելա յուղա վառում, իրան շուտ պտի հանեին, Ռոնալդինյոյի հետ միասին, Լապորտայի դուխը չհերիքեց պռոստօ


Ուրեմն սենց ասեմ, 10 հատ Ռայկարդ կփոխի Լապորտան բայց Ռոնիին ձեռից բաց չի թողի, Ռոնին իրա կարիերան չի ավարտում ուղղակի մի քիչ կոտրվավ մի քիչել արհեստական սարքեցին իրան որ էդքան գռուբի որ չարգելեին խաղալ ինքե կբացվեր ու նորից իրա երբեմնի խաղի համը կառներ ու կտարվեր ֆուտբոլով արդեն ուրիշ բաները կմղվեին երկրորդ պլան: ՈՒ որ Ռոնին նորից որպես այդպիսին կարա վերադառնա դա բոլորից լավ գիտի Լապորտան հետևաբար ինքը 50% Ռոնիի համար Ռայկին կփոխի քանի որ նույն Մուրինյոն կամ Բենիտեսը  եթե գան Ռոնին պահեստային չի նստի ու կբացվի նորից նոր մարզիչ տենալով կմտածի որ ամեն ինչ կարա սկսի նորից, քանի որ Ռոնին եթե մտածում է հեռանալ ապա միմյայն Ռայկի պատճառով: Իմ պրոգնոզով Ռոնին կմնա, իսկ մարզիչը կփոխվի՝ Մուրինյո կամ Բենիտես:

----------


## Taurus

Ալվեշը մերն ա, ամռանը գալու ա Զամբռոտտայի տեղը!

----------


## Սամվել

> Ալվեշը մերն ա, ամռանը գալու ա Զամբռոտտայի տեղը!


ԿԱրգին ձեռքբերումա  :Good:

----------


## GevSky

Եսել 2 հատ լավ նորություն ասեմ՝ Ռոնին մնալույա, մեկել Մեսսին ապաքինվելա համարյա դեռ չի խաղա մարզվումա արդեն, ամեն դեպքում Մանչեստրի հետ խաղին կլինի :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բարսայի համար ամենալավ հարձակվողը Ուչեն է, քանի որ նորություն չի ,որ Բարսան գնում է այն խաղացողներին ,ովքեր միշտ Ռեալին խփել են`Միլիտո, Ժյուլի ,Անրի

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եսել 2 հատ լավ նորություն ասեմ՝ Ռոնին մնալույա


ես Լապրոտնա զանգեց ասեց? :LOL:  հլը ենքան տենց լուրեր կգան ու կանցնեն
եթե տենց լինի ետի վատ լուրա ոչ թե լավ

----------


## GevSky

Չե Ռոնիի հետեի խոսում ինքը ասեց. Իսկ ավելի լուրջ իրա պաշտոնական հայտարարությունը կարդացի, որ ինքը հույս ունի մշտական կազմում խաղա ու դրա համար կմնա իր սիրելի ակումբում ու դեռ շատ ճանապարհ պետքա անցնի էտ ակումբում: Ստեղ ուղղակի նամյոկ կա որ հանեք ինձ մշտական կազմ թե չե կգնամ. ես տենց եմ հասկանում, բայց Լապորտան էլի եմ ասում Ռայկին կհանի բայց Ռոնիին կպահի:

----------


## GevSky

> եթե տենց լինի ետի վատ լուրա ոչ թե լավ


Հա էլի որ վատ լուրա, բայց ստեղ հարցա առաջանում թե ում համար :LOL:  Հուսով եմ ակնարկը հասկացար :Wink:

----------


## Figgaro

Բարսա քեզ տենամ   !! Հաղթանակ   2-0 !!!!!

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա էլի որ վատ լուրա, բայց ստեղ հարցա առաջանում թե ում համար


արխային Ռոնալդինյոն ետքան չկա որ իրա պատճառով Ռեալին վատ լինի :Wink: 
միատ մեեծ սխալ արդեն արեց Լապորտան անցած սեզոնի վերջում, տենանք ես անգամ էլ նույնը կանի թե չե, ինչքան շուտ կտրուկ թարմացումներ անեն ենքան ավելի լավ ձեր թմի համար

----------


## GevSky

> արխային Ռոնալդինյոն ետքան չկա որ իրա պատճառով Ռեալին վատ լինի
> միատ մեեծ սխալ արդեն արեց Լապորտան անցած սեզոնի վերջում, տենանք ես անգամ էլ նույնը կանի թե չե, ինչքան շուտ կտրուկ թարմացումներ անեն ենքան ավելի լավ ձեր թմի համար


Ստիպում ես ինձ որ քեզ հիշեցնեմ նախանցած տարի ոնց էին Սանտ Բեռնաբեու մարզադաշտում Ռեալի երկրպագուները ծափահարում Ռոնիին երբ հաշիվը 0-3 դառավ:
Դե իսկ Ռոնին էն ֆուտբոլիստը չի որ սենց վերցնի ու էլ չկարենա խաղա հիշի խոսքս ինքը հլա իրա խոսքը ասելույա համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլին :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ստիպում ես ինձ որ քեզ հիշեցնեմ նախանցած տարի ոնց էին Սանտ Բեռնաբեու մարզադաշտում Ռեալի երկրպագուները ծափահարում Ռոնիին երբ հաշիվը 0-3 դառավ:


ես հիմիգվա մասին էի ասում, ու 2 տարի առաջվա Ռոնալդինյոյի մասին չէի ասում, հիմա մենակ ատամներնա մնացել ենվախտվա Գաուշոյից
ամեն դեպքում ենվախտ էլ Ռեալի վատ լինելու պատճառը ինքը չէր :Wink: 



> Դե իսկ Ռոնին էն ֆուտբոլիստը չի որ սենց վերցնի ու էլ չկարենա խաղա հիշի խոսքս ինքը հլա իրա խոսքը ասելույա համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլին


ուրախ կլնեմ իրա համար, բայց չեմ հավատում

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ստիպում ես ինձ որ քեզ հիշեցնեմ նախանցած տարի ոնց էին Սանտ Բեռնաբեու մարզադաշտում Ռեալի երկրպագուները ծափահարում Ռոնիին երբ հաշիվը 0-3 դառավ:
> Դե իսկ Ռոնին էն ֆուտբոլիստը չի որ սենց վերցնի ու էլ չկարենա խաղա հիշի խոսքս ինքը հլա իրա խոսքը ասելույա համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլին


Եթե մի քանի անասուն ակումբի ղեկավարությանը հեգնելու համար նման ղզիկ քայլի են դիմում ,ապա դա չի նշանակում ,որ պետք ա դա ընդունել օրինաչափ : Հիմա մի քանի  Բենիտեսի օբիժնիկ լիվերպուլի բալեշչիկ ,ոտքի կանգնեին ու ուոլկոտին ծափահարեին , դա պետք է նորմալ համարել ? Հավատ երեկվա նրա անցումը իրոք ցնցող էր ,քան Ռ10-ինը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե մի քանի անասուն ակումբի ղեկավարությանը հեգնելու համար նման ղզիկ քայլի են դիմում ,ապա դա չի նշանակում ,որ պետք ա դա ընդունել օրինաչափ : Հիմա մի քանի  Բենիտեսի օբիժնիկ լիվերպուլի բալեշչիկ ,ոտքի կանգնեին ու ուոլկոտին ծափահարեին , դա պետք է նորմալ համարել ? Հավատ երեկվա նրա անցումը իրոք ցնցող էր ,քան Ռ10-ինը:


Տարբերությունը իրոք զգալի է 0-3 և 4-2 հաշիվների միջև  :Wink:  

Ես կասեի ծափահարում էին հենց նրանք ովքեր աբիժնիկ կամ եսիմինչ չեն Բարսելոնից այլ նրանք ովքեր գնահատում են ֆուտբոլը... Իր ողջ գեղեցկությամբ  :Love: 
Նոստագլիա  :Love:  ԻՆչևէ ...   :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հ.Գ. Էս տարի Բապտիստայի գեղեցիկ գոլի կապակցությամբ ես էլ եմ իմ գրառումներում մի պահ "ծափահարել"  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ֆուտբոլ գնահատելը որն ա ? Սամո ,կարաս ասես , թե ըտեղ ինչ կա ծափահարելու ? անցում + գոլ ? 

դու տենց ես ասում ,քանի որ Բարսայի երկրպագու ես , հակառակ դեպքում տենց ճիշտ չկա ,դա նման ա նրա ,որ մեկը շատ սիրուն պրյոմով խփի  ընկերոջդ , դու ծափահարես  նրան ,իբր թե սիրուն ստացվեց հարվածը :
Ես կարամ ծափահարեմ եմ ֆուտբոլիստին ,ով մեծահոգի խաղ է ցույց տալիս ,օրինակ `երբ  <<Վեստ Հեմում>> խաղալու ժամանակ Պաուլո դի Կանիոյին ,որը դատարկ դարպասին չհարվածեց ,այլ կանգնեցրեց խաղը ,երբ դարպասապահը վնասվածք ստացած ընկել էր գետնին :

----------


## Սամվել

> Ֆուտբոլ գնահատելը որն ա ? Սամո ,կարաս ասես , թե ըտեղ ինչ կա ծափահարելու ? անցում + գոլ ? 
> 
> դու տենց ես ասում ,քանի որ Բարսայի երկրպագու ես , հակառակ դեպքում տենց ճիշտ չկա ,դա նման ա նրա ,որ մեկը շատ սիրուն պրյոմով խփի  ընկերոջդ , դու ծափահարես  նրան ,իբր թե սիրուն ստացվեց հարվածը :
> Ես կարամ ծափահարեմ եմ ֆուտբոլիստին ,ով մեծահոգի խաղ է ցույց տալիս ,օրինակ `երբ  <<Վեստ Հեմում>> խաղալու ժամանակ Պաուլո դի Կանիոյին ,որը դատարկ դարպասին չհարվածեց ,այլ կանգնեցրեց խաղը ,երբ դարպասապահը վնասվածք ստացած ընկել էր գետնին :


Գնահատելը էնա որ առաջնահերթ գնահատում ես գեղեցկությունը ոչ թե այս կամ այն թիմի շահը..  :Wink:  

Ես որ տենց եմ առաջին հերթին գնահատում եմ գեղեցկությունը ուզումա էտ գեղեցկությունը իմ թիմի դարպասը խփած լինեն...

Օրինակդ բավականին անիմաստ էր.. հաճույք ստանում եմ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլից ոչ թե ասենք նրանցից որ Բարսան հաղթեց կամ Ռեալը պարտվեց. / Դրա համար էլ Մոուրինյոին չեմ ուզւոմ որպես մարզիչ/ իսկ տվյալ օրինակում հաճելի կլինի ուղակի ընկերոջտ հարվածողի կողերը հաշվելը  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ...
> 
> .. հաճույք ստանում եմ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլից ոչ թե ասենք նրանցից որ Բարսան հաղթեց կամ Ռեալը պարտվեց.


փաստորեն ,եթե Մ.Յ. ի հետ խաղաք կիսաեզրափակիչում ու Ռոնալդուն 4 բարսելոնցու շրջանցի ու Վալդեսի վրայով գնդակը կախի դարպասում ,հետո ռունիի պասից հետո մկրատ գոլ անի ,դու հաճույք կստանաս ,ետ խաղից :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> փաստորեն ,եթե Մ.Յ. ի հետ խաղաք կիսաեզրափակիչում ու Ռոնալդուն 4 բարսելոնցու շրջանցի ու Վալդեսի վրայով գնդակը կախի դարպասում ,հետո ռունիի պասից հետո մկրատ գոլ անի ,դու հաճույք կստանաս ,ետ խաղից


Հնարավոր է ... եթե իհարկե այդպիսի բան լինի  :Wink:  .. հիշում եմ մի տարի էլ Դրոգբան՝ շատ գեղեցիկ կերպով շրջանցելով Պույոլին խփեց Բարսելոնային... Ես Ծափահարել եմ... Այո.. Քանի որ ֆուտբոլը հասկացությունը իմ մոտ չի սկսվում և ավարտվում Բարսելոնայով  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Չէի սպասում որ մենակ Ռեալի խաղերով եք սահմանափակվուըմ.. ու Ռեալի հաղթանակները վերադասում եք գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլից... Եսիմ  :Think:

----------


## FC Schalke 04

Տղերք ջան  մոտավորապես 1 ժամից կսկսի Բարսելոնա-Շալկե հանդիպումը կարծում եմ այսօր լավ ֆուտբոլ ենք տեսնելու մեր սիրած թիմերի կատարմամբ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Տղերք ջան  մոտավորապես 1 ժամից կսկսի Բարսելոնա-Շալկե հանդիպումը կարծում եմ այսօր լավ ֆուտբոլ ենք տեսնելու մեր սիրած թիմերի կատարմամբ:


Ուրախ եմ, որ արդեն ավելի զուսպ ես արտահայտվում :Smile:  Կարծում եմ` դու էլ ես համոզվել, որ Շալկեն ոչ մի շանս չունի :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հ.Գ. Չէի սպասում որ մենակ Ռեալի խաղերով եք սահմանափակվուըմ.. ու Ռեալի հաղթանակները վերադասում եք գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլից... Եսիմ


Է~,Սամո ջան , Ռեալը միակն ա, դա կարծես սիրած աղջիկ լինի, եթե սիրում ես, էլ չես ուզում նկատես կողքովդ անցնող շքեղ կրծքով , երկար ոտքերով  ու շատ էլեգանտ աղջկան ,քանի որ դա քեզ պետք չէ ,դու ունես քոնը , քո սիրելիին... :Love: 

դա նման է նրա, որ դու սիրես մի աղջկա ու մի այլ աղջկա տեսնելիս մտածես ,որ նա է աշխարհի ամենագեղեցիկը ...միթե դա սահմանափակում է ? :Think:  դա ուրիշ մոտեցում է:
Ես սիրում եմ Ռեալ Մադրիդին :Love: 

Հ.Գ.

էսօր էլի ստավկա եմ արել Բարսի վար ,տակ շտո Բարսը կրվավ էսօր... ;(

----------


## Սամվել

> Է~,Սամո ջան , Ռեալը միակն ա, դա կարծես սիրած աղջիկ լինի, եթե սիրում ես, էլ չես ուզում նկատես կողքովդ անցնող շքեղ կրծքով , երկար ետքերով  ու շատ էլեգանտ աղջկան ,քանի որ դա քեզ պետք չէ ,դու ունես քոնը , քո սիրելիին...
> 
> դա նման է նրա, որ դու սիրե մի աղջկա ու մի այլ աղջկա տեսնելիս մտածես ,որ նա է աշխարհի ամենագեղեցիկը ...միթե դա սահմանափակում է ? դա ուրիշ մոտեցում է:
> Ես սիրում եմ Ռեալ Մադրիդին


Հա ԻՄ "Սիրած Աղջիկը" Դա Ֆուտբոլնա ... Իսկ Բարսելոնան ոնց որ իրա աչքերը լինի ...

Այսինքն իրա աչքերն էլ եմ շատ սիրորւմ բայց դե իրան ես ընդհանուր եմ սիրում էլի  :Wink: 

 :Love:  

Հուսով եմ լավ բացատրեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

պարզ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ստացվում ա` Ռեալը իմ սիրած տղեն ա? :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ստացվում ա` Ռեալը իմ սիրած տղեն ա?


Դե իմ հաշվարկի համակարգու չէ... ԲԱյց աչքիս քո ու Պետրոսի հաշվարկի համակարգերում տենց էլ կա  :LOL: 

Ինչևէ…  :Smile: 

Բարսելոնա - Շալկե04 1-0 Ընդհանուր՝ 2-0  :Smile:  

Ամեն ինչ Տրամաբանական է ու օրինաչափ  :Ok: 

Պաշտպանությունը կրկին այդքան էլ վստահ չէր, Կարծում եմ կենտրոնական կիսպաշտպանների՝ Մասնավորապեես Յայա Տուրելի մեղքի բաժինն էլ կա դրա մեջ.. քանի որ մրցակցի գրոհողներին չեն կարողանում դիմավորել միջին գծում...  :Think: 

Ամեն դեպքում Յայան այսօր իր գործը արեց բայց դե...  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե իմ հաշվարկի համակարգու չէ... ԲԱյց աչքիս քո ու Պետրոսի հաշվարկի համակարգերում տենց էլ կա 
> 
> Ինչևէ… 
> 
> Բարսելոնա - Շալկե04 1-0 Ընդհանուր՝ 2-0  
> 
> Ամեն ինչ Տրամաբանական է ու օրինաչափ 
> 
> Պաշտպանությունը կրկին այդքան էլ վստահ չէր, Կարծում եմ կենտրոնական կիսպաշտպանների՝ Մասնավորապեես Յայա Տուրելի մեղքի բաժինն էլ կա դրա մեջ.. քանի որ մրցակցի գրոհողներին չեն կարողանում դիմավորել միջին գծում... 
> ...


Համաձայն եմ, կիսապաշտպանության կենտրոնը եղել է ու կա Բարսելոնայի ամենաթույլ օղակը: Վերջերս նաև որոշ չափով թուլացել է պաշտպանությունը: 
Կիսապաշտպանությունում շատ են Յայա Տուրեի, իսկ պաշտպանությունում Տյուրամի սխալները:

Եթե հիշում եք, անցած տարի Իսպանիայի առաջնության վերջին տուրում Բարսա - Էսպանյոլ խաղում Էսպանյոլի ավագ Տամուդոյի խփած 2-րդ գոլը հենց Տյուրամի մեղքով էր: Եթե չլիներ այդ գոլը, Բարսան չեմպիոն կդառնար: Դրա համար երկար ժամանակ չէի կարողանում ներել Տյուրամին, մի տեսակ աչքիցս ընկել էր:

----------


## REAL_ist

սենց խաղով Բարսան Մանչից միատ լավ չափալախ կստանա

----------


## Taurus

> սենց խաղով Բարսան Մանչից միատ լավ չափալախ կստանա


ոնց Ռեալը Ռոմաից քամակին ստացավ? :Tongue: 

էտ մենակ քո կարծիքն ա! :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա էլի որ իմ կարծիքնա, ովա ուրիշ բան ասել? պռոստը որ սենց մակարդակի խաղան կարծիքս իրականություն կդառնա :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Համաձայն եմ, կիսապաշտպանության կենտրոնը եղել է ու կա Բարսելոնայի ամենաթույլ օղակը:


 :Shok:  Ես Եվրոպայում Ինեստա-Չավի -Դեկու /Յայա/  եռյակին հավասար չեմ տեսնում ,իսկ դու բողոքում ես ? իհարկե այն պարագայում ,եթե բոլորն էլ իրենց խաղն են խաղում :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ռ10, Դեկու, Ինյեստա, Անրի, Տուրե +-, Բոժան +-, չեն խաղա ռեկրեատիվոի դեմ :Sad:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Հուսով եմ Բարսան կհաղթի Էսպանյոլին ....Չնայած այս տարի արդեն Բարսան անելու բան չունի քանի որ առաջնությունում Բարսան զենքերը վայր է դրել:

----------


## Taurus

Barca-ն Էսպանյոլի հետ կխաղա հանգիստ առանց վիզ դնելու, Espanolից չկա Raul Tamudo-ն, ու առանց նրա գօլ փել չի հաջողվի, այդքանը հաշվի առնելով եթադրում եմ 1:0 հաշիվ, չմոռանանք որ դեմը M.Un.-ի հետ խաղ կա դեռ! :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

աչքիս խոշոր հաշիվ ա ըլնելու

----------


## GevSky

Ոչ ոքի, բայց կարևորը վնասվածքներից պրծնում ենք (թու-թու-թու), մեկել որ տղերքը սկսում են էլի նորմալ խաղալ, էականը լավ խաղան իրանք, Մանչեստրնելա ոչ ոքի խաղացել, իսկ Մեսսին արդեն մյուս խաղում ֆորմի մեջ կլինի և ոչ միայն նա:
Բարսա դե քեզ տենամ լավ կպարապեք, արաջ... :Clapping:

----------


## Werder Bremen

> աչքիս խոշոր հաշիվ ա ըլնելու


մտավախություն կար Բարսելոնան չի հաղթի`
Բարսելոն-Էսպանյոլ 0:0

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր զոռ ա ինելու, կարող անույնիսկ կրվենք :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

քո համար մեկ չի՞ արդեն  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր խաղին հայտավորված չեն Չավին,Էտոոն ու Մեսսին:
Չեն մասնակցի նաև Միլիտոն ու Ինիեստան որակազրկման պատճառով:
Բարսայի հայտը`

*Դարպասապհներ,*Վալդես, Պինտո
*Պաշտպաններ.*Օլեգեր, Ձամբրոտա, Պույոլ, Թյուրամ, Մարկես, Սիլվինյո, Աբիդալ
*Կիսապաշտպաններ.*Յայա Տուրե, Դեկու, Էդմիլսոն
*Հարձակվողներ.*Գուդյոնսեն, Ջիովաննի, Բոյան, Անրի, Էսկերրո, Պեդրիտո

----------


## Taurus

Էսօրվա խաղը դուրս չեկավ, հաջորդ հանդիպումից ավելին եմ սպասում :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆելո

:Shok: Կումանին գնդակահարելա պետք

----------


## Taurus

> Կումանին գնդակահարելա պետք


Կումանին հանել են

----------


## Լեո

Բարսա *6 : 0* Վալենսիա

Ինչ լավ ա, չէ՞ :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչնա լավ, 5 խաղ չեն խփում մի խաղում հիշում են որ գոլ խփել գիտեն
ոչինչ եսա ամսի 7ին էլի մոռանալ կտան :Cool:  թույն խաղա լնելու Կլասիկոն

----------


## Աբելյան

Անրին վերջը խփե՞ց

այ նենց կուզենամ մի հատ Ռեալ-Բարսան 0-0 պրծնի  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Անրին վերջը խփե՞ց
> 
> այ նենց կուզենամ մի հատ Ռեալ-Բարսան 0-0 պրծնի


Այ դու կռիս :Diablo:

----------


## Taurus

Չէէ հաստատ շատ գոլ ա լինելու

----------


## Սերխիո

2-2

----------


## Yellow Raven

0-3

Ռայկարդի վերջին հույսնա...

----------


## Սերխիո

> 0-3


 :Cray: 


պետք չի ետքան դաժան ,մի քիչ ուրախանանք էլի :Smile:

----------


## Նարե

_էհ՜, լավ ինչ արած չեմպիոն կդառնանք հաջորդ տարի_

----------


## Taurus

Կազմը էտքան ել լավը չի, ինչևե Իմ կարծիքով սենց ալինելու`
Valdes
Abidal
Puyol
Marques
Zambrotta
Ture Yaya
Gudjonsen
Xavi
Henry
Bojan
Messi

Ընդ որում Բոժանը կխաղա կենտրոնում, իսկ Անրին եզրից :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

խաղն էսօր ա՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

> խաղն էսօր ա՞


Հա գիշերը ժամը 01:00-ին:
Ոնց որ վաղնա արդեն էդ ժամին լինում: Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը լիներ,մեզ թյուրիմացության մեջ գցելու համար կասեր վաղը:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչպես են տրամադրությունները? :Tongue:  Չգիտեմ, իմ կարծիքով էսօր մի հատ ուրիշ կարգի խաղ ա լինելու. նկատի չունեմ հայտնի ավարտը, այլ ընթացքը, որը ինքնին նյարդային է լինելու. Բարսելոնան խնդիր ունի ապացուցելու, որ էդքան էլ վատ ակումբ չի ու ձգտելու ա ռևանշի, իսկ Ռեալը փորձելու է արքայական խաղ ցուցադրել թագավորության մայրաքաղաքում :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Առաջին խաղաշրջանի տաղտուկ խաղը չի կրկնվելու:Էս ուրիշ խաղա լինելու:
Ֆանտաստիկ երեկո Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում:
Բաց չթողեք,բարեկամներ:
Ես կասեի մրցաշրջանի հիանալի ավարտ...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս փաստորեն Գվարդիալանա մյուս սեզոնում մեր մարզիչը լինելու հա՞:  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ներսես ,հիմա *մեր մարզիչը* Արսենալին ա վերաբերում ,թե Բարսային ?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առաջին խաղաշրջանի տաղտուկ խաղը չի կրկնվելու:Էս ուրիշ խաղա լինելու:
> Ֆանտաստիկ երեկո Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում:
> Բաց չթողեք,բարեկամներ:
> Ես կասեի մրցաշրջանի հիանալի ավարտ...


Հա, ճիշտ ա: Էս անգամ խոշոր հաշվով ենք կրելու :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Չէ աստղ ջան, չեմ ընդունում որ ռեալը կրելու ա, ընդունում եմ որ լավ խաղ ա լինելու, հանձինս մերոնց :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պետրոս ջան Իսպանիայում մենքը Բարսանա իմ համար: Անգլիայում Արսենալ, Իտալիայում Յուվեն:

այ որ չեմպիոնների լիգայում են հանդիպում այ էտ բարդա լինում .... երեքին էլ հավասարապես սիրում եմ ... Բայց էն մի տարին ֆինալում ՉԼի ուզում էի Արսենալը հաղթեր  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Էսօրվա խաղը նման ա լինելու բռնոցիի, Բոժանի ու Մեսսիի հետևից

----------


## Սերխիո

Բնական ա, որ կուլեները ավելի շատ են ես խաղից սպասում ,քան մենք , դրա համար էլ իմ համար ,անհետաքրքիր խաղ ա լինելու , էսօր ղումրոցի են անելու :

----------


## Ambrosine

Բռնոցի չի լինի, բայց այ կապտանռնագույն պաշարողական մեքենաների վրա ձյութ լցնելն ու վառելը շատ սպասելի ա

----------


## Taurus

> Բնական ա, որ կուլեները ավելի շատ են ես խաղից սպասում ,քան մենք , դրա համար էլ իմ համար ,անհետաքրքիր խաղ ա լինելու , էսօր ղումրոցի են անելու :


էս էլ ստռախովկեն ա



> Բռնոցի չի լինի, բայց այ կապտանռնագույն պաշարողական մեքենաների վրա ձյութ լցնելն ու վառելը շատ սպասելի ա


էտ սուդիայի մասին ախոսքը գնում!
առել եք հա խաղը արդեն, ամոթ ամոթ :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էտ սուդիայի մասին ախոսքը գնում!
> առել եք հա խաղը արդեն, ամոթ ամոթ


Էս էլ ձեր ստռախովկեն ա :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Չէ ստռախովկեն չի, սուդյան ծակվել ա :Cool: , վզին դրել են արդեն, Ռեալը շանս չունի

----------


## Սերխիո

մենք ստրախովկի կարիք էլ  չունենք ,ուղղակի պետք ա ռեալ նայել դրությանը , ակումբի ղեկավարները ավելի մեծ հարցերով են զբաղվում ,նրանց համար երկրպագուի զգացմունքը հասարակ բան ա, ու դրա համար էլ կարող են հանձնել 3 միավոր ,որ գնան կայֆավատ լինեն երկրոդ տեղում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ ստռախովկեն չի, սուդյան ծակվել ա, վզին դրել են արդեն, Ռեալը շանս չունի


Չեմ հավատում, ավելի հավանական ա, որ դուք առած լինեք սուդյային. ձեզ ա հաղթանակ հարկավոր: Մեր համար ուսումնամարզական հավաքը շուտ սկսվեց, իսկ սա չի տարբերվելու սովորական մարզանքից. չնայած մարզվելիս էլ մերոնք արքայավայել են մարզվում :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Հոպ ապե, հանձնել չէ, հանձնվել :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հոպ ապե, հանձնել չէ, հանձնվել


Էլ մի :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> Էլ մի


խի մի. երկուս էլ երեք զրո էլ կկրենք

----------


## Ambrosine

> խի մի. երկուս էլ երեք զրո էլ կկրենք


Էս դարձար մադրիդիստ, որ գրել ես <<կկրենք>>? :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> Էս դարձար մադրիդիստ,


էլ ըտենց բան չասես

----------


## Սերխիո

> խի մի. երկուս էլ երեք զրո էլ կկրենք


բայց ինչքա~ն չարություն կա բարսելոնցիների մեջ  :Shok: 
սպասեք էլի , մի քանի տարի , ձեր հերթն էլ կգա ,չեմպիոն լինելու

----------


## Սամվել

> բայց ինչքա~ն չարություն կա բարսելոնցիների մեջ 
> սպասեք էլի , մի քանի տարի , ձեր հերթն էլ կգա ,չեմպիոն լինելու


Հա դե էլ մի Ռեալտ հազիվ մի տարի արժանի չեմպիոն եղավ... ու էլի նրա հաշվին որ մնացածը վատ են խաղում ոչ թե ինքը լավ  :Tongue: ... 5 տարվա մեջ... 

Մենակ չասեք անցած տարին բան ման...  :Wink:  մեկ էլ...
*
Մոդերատորական։ Թարգեք ժողովուրդ հավես չունեմ էտքան ջնջելու*

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա դե էլ մի Ռեալտ հազիվ մի տարի արժանի չեմպիոն եղավ... ու էլի նրա հաշվին որ մնացածը վատ են խաղում ոչ թե ինքը լավ ... 5 տարվա մեջ...


երկու տարի անընդմեջ Բարսադ Ռեալին չի կարում կրի, երկու տարի անընդմեջ Ռեալը չեմպիոնա դառնում, ետ 5 տարին ինչքան որ չափանիշա քո համար նույն ձև էլ 10 տարին իմ համարա չափանիշ, 10 տարում 5 Լիգա, 3 հատ Չեմպիոնների Լիգա, Բարսայի 4 ու 1–ի դեմ
Ռեալը հետ եկավ իրա սովորական տեղը, միքիչ դաժե շատ էր թողել Բարսան ուրախանար 1–ին տեղով

----------


## Աբելյան

շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Անրին գոլ ա խփել  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էլ ըտենց բան չասես


Վայ? Չէի նկատել: Ես էլ էդ էի էլի ասում, որ եթե մենք կրելու էինք, ուրեմն քո գրածը վերաբերում էր Ռեալին: Համ էլ ինչի ես նեղանում, հո չէի գրել, որ անպայման դարձել ես :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Անրին գոլ ա խփել


իրոք ուրախանալու առիթ ա :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալը Արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ...

Մեզ Գլոբալ փոփոխություններ են սպասվում...

Եթե Գվարդիոլան գա ես շա՜տ ուրախ կլինեմ... ինքը լավ գիտի Բարսայի ոգին ու խաղաոճը ու համոզված եմ որ կկարողանա ստեղծել ևս մեկ Դրիմ թիմ... 

Կխաղանք այն խաղը որին իրոք կարոտել ենք ...  :Smile: ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը Արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ...
> 
> Մեզ Գլոբալ փոփոխություններ են սպասվում...
> 
> Եթե Գվարդիոլան գա ես շա՜տ ուրախ կլինեմ... ինքը լավ գիտի Բարսայի ոգին ու խաղաոճը ու համոզված եմ որ կկարողանա ստեղծել ևս մեկ Դրիմ թիմ... 
> 
> Կխաղանք այն խաղը որին իրոք կարոտել ենք ... ...


Իսկ մենք ուրախ կլինենք, որ ուժեղ մրցակից ունենանք. դրանով ավելի են արժեվորվում հաղթանակները :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Գուարդիոլան արդեն մարզում ա Barcan
Real M.-ն ստորացրեց Barca-ին, բայց ամենաանկապը էն էր, որ մեկը-մեկից ապուշ գոլեր էին, երևի թե միայն ՀԻգուաինինն էր լավը, մրցավարն էլ . . . տղա էր, բայց դե մեկա դա չեր արտացոլվի միավորների վրա, մեկա ՌԵալը լավ էր խաղում

----------


## Cesare

> Գուարդիոլան արդեն մարզում ա Barcan
> Real M.-ն ստորացրեց Barca-ին, բայց ամենաանկապը էն էր, որ մեկը-մեկից ապուշ գոլեր էին, երևի թե միայն ՀԻգուաինինն էր լավը, մրցավարն էլ . . . տղա էր, բայց դե մեկա դա չեր արտացոլվի միավորների վրա, մեկա ՌԵալը լավ էր խաղում


*Օ՜, փաստորեն Ռայկարդին հեռացրին :
Ես ամառ լիքը մարզչային փոփոխություններ ա լինելու :
Մորոն, Ռայկարդը ազատ են .... Դժվար թե տենց ել մնան :
Բայց Չելսի+Ռայկարդ տարբերակը ինձ դուր ա գալիս, Տենց ըլնի, լավ կլնի ... 
*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գուարդիոլան արդեն մարզում ա Barcan
> Real M.-ն ստորացրեց Barca-ին, բայց ամենաանկապը էն էր, որ մեկը-մեկից ապուշ գոլեր էին, երևի թե միայն ՀԻգուաինինն էր լավը, մրցավարն էլ . . . տղա էր, բայց դե մեկա դա չեր արտացոլվի միավորների վրա, մեկա ՌԵալը լավ էր խաղում


Ռաուլինը ինչ պակաս գոլ էր? Ռոբբենինը?

----------


## Մանե

> Գուարդիոլան արդեն մարզում ա Barcan
> մ


Հա,բայց դեռևս 2-րդային թիմը :Smile: 
Չնայած Ռայկարդին շաաաաատ եմ սիրում,բայց հուսով եմ որ Գուարդիոլայի շնորհիվ Բարսան ուշքի կգա ու կսկսի իրա ոճով խաղալ :Wink: 



> Իսկ մենք ուրախ կլինենք, որ ուժեղ մրցակից ունենանք. դրանով ավելի են արժեվորվում հաղթանակները


Հատկապես երբ հաղթանակ են տանում ուժեղ մրցակիցները :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Բայց Չելսի+Ռայկարդ տարբերակը ինձ դուր ա գալիս, Տենց ըլնի, լավ կլնի ...


Մի քիչ Չելսիի համար շատ չէ՞ր լինի :Think: 
Հուսով եմ Ռայկարդը տենց հիմարություն չի անի :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հատկապես երբ հաղթանակ են տանում ուժեղ մրցակիցները


Չէ է, ձեզ հարմար  տարբերակով էլ իզուր մի ֆռցրեք :Tongue:  Նկատի ունեի ուժեղ մրցակիցների առկայության դեպքում ուժեղագույնների հաղթանակները :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ է, ձեզ հարմար  տարբերակով էլ իզուր մի ֆռցրեք Նկատի ունեի ուժեղ մրցակիցների առկայության դեպքում ուժեղագույնների հաղթանակները


հիմա մենք ենք ֆռացնում թե դու  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հիմա մենք ենք ֆռացնում թե դու


Դուք :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Ռայկարդը արդեն համը հանումա հետո ինչ գնումա պտի սենց անի՞: Ոչինչ սենց պահերել են լինում 1 խաղ մնաց որ էս մղձավանջը վերջանա, կարևորը Մուրսիային կրեն 4-րդ տեղ չընկնեն:

----------


## Taurus

հա քեզ պետք ա, 3 թե 4, մեկա, արդեն խայտառակություն ա!

----------


## Աբելյան

Անրին էլի գոլ ա խփել  :Love:

----------


## GevSky

> հա քեզ պետք ա, 3 թե 4, մեկա, արդեն խայտառակություն ա!


Ոնց պետք չի Էդ ջան 3-րդ տեղից կարան ՉԼ խաղան մյուս տարի, իսկ 4-րդից չէ, ու պարտավոր են մյուս տարի ՉԼ խաղան հլա ապացուցելու շատ բան ունենք , մյուս տարի պտի ցույց տանք որ էս տարի պռոստո տենց կրիզիսնի սեզոն էր ու որ Բարսան ավելին է քան ակումբ, բոլորի մոտել սենց պահեր եղել են ու լինում են ես նույնիսկ ուրախ եմ որ էս պահերը եղան մեր մոտ դա նշանակումա որ արդեն սպիտակ գցի վրով քայլելու վաղտնա եկել :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

չգիտեմ ավելինա թե ավելին չի Բարսան, բայց Իսպանիայից 4–րդ տեղից էլ են ՉԼ խաղում :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

4-րդ տեղը Ուեֆա չի՞ խաղում մենակ

----------


## REAL_ist

չե, 5–իցա Ուեֆան

----------


## Աբելյան

կարող ա՞ վերջի տուրում էլ կրվեն  :Think: 

էս տարվա Բարսան, ոնց որ 2003-2004-ի Ռեալը

----------


## Ambrosine

> կարող ա՞ վերջի տուրում էլ կրվեն 
> 
> էս տարվա Բարսան, ոնց որ 2003-2004-ի Ռեալը


Չէ, Ռեալի հետ չէի համեմատի. Ռեալը 2003-2004-ին մրցաշրջանի սկզբից սաղին կրելով գնում էր, իսկ Բարսելոնը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, իջել էր նույնիսկ 16-րդ տեղը: Եվ միայն 2-րդ խաղաշրջանի ընթացքում Ռեալը սայթաքեց, իսկ Բարսելոնը կարողացավ հասնել 2-րդ տեղ: Իսկ այս տարի Ռեալը հենց սկզբից հաղթանակներով շարժվել ա մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը, ոչ թե եղել է 16-րդ տեղում ու եկել Բարսելոնին անցել :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> 4-րդ տեղը Ուեֆա չի՞ խաղում մենակ


էս տարի ՉԼ-ում խաղում էին ,Ռեալ .Բարսա,Վալենսիա, Սևիլիա ... ապացույցը բավական ա ? :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չէ, Ռեալի հետ չէի համեմատի. Ռեալը 2003-2004-ին մրցաշրջանի սկզբից սաղին կրելով գնում էր, իսկ Բարսելոնը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, իջել էր նույնիսկ 16-րդ տեղը: Եվ միայն 2-րդ խաղաշրջանի ընթացքում Ռեալը սայթաքեց, իսկ Բարսելոնը կարողացավ հասնել 2-րդ տեղ: Իսկ այս տարի Ռեալը հենց սկզբից հաղթանակներով շարժվել ա մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը, ոչ թե եղել է 16-րդ տեղում ու եկել Բարսելոնին անցել


Դե, նկատի ունեի, էն վախտվա Ռեալն էլ առաջի շրջանում շատ լավ խաղաց, սկի միավոր էլ չէր կորցրել սեփական հարկի տակ, հետո երկրորդ շրջանում սկսեց միավորներ կորցնել, իսկ վերջի 7 խաղից 6-ում կրվավ, ընդ որում՝ վերջի 5 խաղերում մենակ կրվում էր: Դրա նման էլ հիմիկվա Բարսելոնն ա խաղում:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ, Ռեալի հետ չէի համեմատի. Ռեալը 2003-2004-ին մրցաշրջանի սկզբից սաղին կրելով գնում էր, իսկ Բարսելոնը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, իջել էր նույնիսկ 16-րդ տեղը: Եվ միայն 2-րդ խաղաշրջանի ընթացքում Ռեալը սայթաքեց, իսկ Բարսելոնը կարողացավ հասնել 2-րդ տեղ: Իսկ այս տարի Ռեալը հենց սկզբից հաղթանակներով շարժվել ա մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը, ոչ թե եղել է 16-րդ տեղում ու եկել Բարսելոնին անցել


Չէի ասի, որ Ռեալը մինչև մրցաշարի ավարտը հաղթաշարով ա շարժվել: Ռեալը առաջին մրցաշրջանում շատ ավելի լավ խաղ էր ցուցադրում, քան 2-րդում: 2-ում Ռեալը բավականին սայթակումներ ունեցավ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէի ասի, որ Ռեալը մինչև մրցաշարի ավարտը հաղթաշարով ա շարժվել: Ռեալը առաջին մրցաշրջանում շատ ավելի լավ խաղ էր ցուցադրում, քան 2-րդում: 2-ում Ռեալը բավականին սայթակումներ ունեցավ:


Բա ինտրիգը?  :Smile:  Էն որ դուք հույս ունեիք, որ Բարսելոնը կհասնի Ռեալին ու տենց էլ սպասում եք :Wink:

----------


## Barça

*Պիկեն վերադառնում է*
Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Իսպանական “Էլ Մունդո Դեպորտիվո” պարբերականը կատալոնական Բարսելոնայի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ Ժերարդ Պիկեն վերադառնում է Կատալոնիա: Պիկեն 17 տարեկան հասակում հեռացել էր Կտալոնիայից տեղափոխվելով մառախլապատ ալբիոն և հանդես էր  գալիս Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդի կազմում, համարվելով այդ ակումբի ապագա աստղերից մեկը:Ըստ պարբերականի  Կատալոնական ակումբը իր նախկին ֆուտբոլիստի համար Մանկունյանցիններին վճարել է 5մլն եվրո  և ֆուտբոլիստի հետ կնքել 4 տարվա պայմանագիր:

zonefootball.net

----------


## Սամվել

*Գվարդիոլան Վերադառնում է ՏՈՒՆ*  :Love:  

Հինգշաբթի օրը Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Ժոան Լապորտան հայտարարեց, որ մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո Ֆրանկ Ռայկարդը կլքի Բարսելոնան: Նրա փոխարեն թիմը կգլխավորի Բարսելոնայի Բ-ի ներկայիս գլխավոր մարզիչ 37-ամյա Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան:
Սրա մասին Լապորտան հայտարարել է Բարսայի տնօրենների խորհրդի հերթական հավաքից հետո:Լապորտան լրագրողներին նշել է.

-Նա շատ մեծ գործ կատարեց ակումբի համար: Մենք Ռայկարդին կհիշենք որպես Բարսելոնային մեծ բարձունքների հասցրած մարզչի: Նա Բարսելոնայի հետ 2-ական անգամ հաղթեց Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում և Սուպերգավաթում և 1 անգամ էլ նվաճեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի հաղթողի կոչումը: Եվ նույնիսկ վերջին 2 անհաջող մրցաշրջանները չեն կարող նրա նվաճած տիտղոսները արժեզրկել: Բայց,ցավոք, նրա ղեկավարման շրջանը ավարվեց, քանի որ չկարողացանք ճիշտ հետևություններ անել նախորդ մրցաշրջանի անհաջողությունից:
Գվարդիոլան կդառնա նոր Բարսելոնայի ստեղծողը: Անկասկած, նրա օրոք Բարսան կշարունակի խաղալ բաց հարձակվողական գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ, ինչը մեկ անգամ չէ, որ թիմին բարձունքների է հասցրել: Նա ունի հիանալի ունակություններ, ինքնավստահություն, ցանկություն, որոնք անկասկած կօգնեն նրան լավ արդյունքների հասնելու համար:

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.zonefootball.net/  :Good:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Գվարդիոլան Վերադառնում է ՏՈՒՆ*  
> 
> Հինգշաբթի օրը Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Ժոան Լապորտան հայտարարեց, որ մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո Ֆրանկ Ռայկարդը կլքի Բարսելոնան: Նրա փոխարեն թիմը կգլխավորի Բարսելոնայի Բ-ի ներկայիս գլխավոր մարզիչ 37-ամյա Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան:
> Սրա մասին Լապորտան հայտարարել է Բարսայի տնօրենների խորհրդի հերթական հավաքից հետո:Լապորտան լրագրողներին նշել է.
> 
> -Նա շատ մեծ գործ կատարեց ակումբի համար: Մենք Ռայկարդին կհիշենք որպես Բարսելոնային մեծ բարձունքների հասցրած մարզչի: Նա Բարսելոնայի հետ 2-ական անգամ հաղթեց Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում և Սուպերգավաթում և 1 անգամ էլ նվաճեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի հաղթողի կոչումը: Եվ նույնիսկ վերջին 2 անհաջող մրցաշրջանները չեն կարող նրա նվաճած տիտղոսները արժեզրկել: Բայց,ցավոք, նրա ղեկավարման շրջանը ավարվեց, քանի որ չկարողացանք ճիշտ հետևություններ անել նախորդ մրցաշրջանի անհաջողությունից:
> Գվարդիոլան կդառնա նոր Բարսելոնայի ստեղծողը: Անկասկած, նրա օրոք Բարսան կշարունակի խաղալ բաց հարձակվողական գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ, ինչը մեկ անգամ չէ, որ թիմին բարձունքների է հասցրել: Նա ունի հիանալի ունակություններ, ինքնավստահություն, ցանկություն, որոնք անկասկած կօգնեն նրան լավ արդյունքների հասնելու համար:
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ http://www.zonefootball.net/


Շնորհավորում եմ

----------


## Taurus

Բոժանը չի խաղալու իսպանիայի հավաքականից եվրոյում, ինքն ա խնդրել դրա մասին մարզիչին, լավ չի, բայց դե տղեն տենց ա ուզում!

----------


## Աբելյան

վայ ես դրա ինչն եմ ասել...
վերջը ծախվեց Իսպանիային
բայց ուրախ եմ, որ տենց խելոք բան ա որոշել

----------


## GevSky

Այստեղ իմ կարծիքով ինքը քաշվումա Սերբիայի աչքին վատը երևալուց դե բնական է այդ զգացողությունը, բայց դե Կրկիչին էլ  կարելի է հասկանալ Իսպանիան 2-րդ հայրենիքն է և ով չեր ուզի խաղալ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում երե հնարավորություն ունենար, երևի թե միայն Մեսսին քանզի նա Արգենտինայում է խաղում :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Բարսա, հավաքիր քո սաներին մի հարկի տակ, Ֆաբրեգաս, Պիկե որոնք Մեսսիի հետ կկազմեմ նույն եռյակը և իհարկե իրենց հարազատ մարզիչ Գվարդիոլայի հետ կսկսեն իրենց հաղթարշավը Պետք չի Բարսային ուրիշներ քանի կատալոնյան դպրոցը ամենաուժեղներից է աշխարհում - Պույոլ, Չավի, Ինիեստա, Մեսսի, Ֆաբրեգաս, Պիկե, Կրկիչ....

----------


## Սամվել

> Բարսա, հավաքիր քո սաներին մի հարկի տակ, Ֆաբրեգաս, Պիկե որոնք Մեսսիի հետ կկազմեմ նույն եռյակը և իհարկե իրենց հարազատ մարզիչ Գվարդիոլայի հետ կսկսեն իրենց հաղթարշավը Պետք չի Բարսային ուրիշներ քանի կատալոնյան դպրոցը ամենաուժեղներից է աշխարհում - Պույոլ, Չավի, Ինիեստա, Մեսսի, Ֆաբրեգաս, Պիկե, Կրկիչ....


Ես էի ուզում Գրեի իմ տեղը գրեցի Գև ջան  :Good:   :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

35'	Real Murcia [1 - 3] Barcelona
16'	[1 - 0]	J.C. Ochoa 		
23'	[1 - 1]		S. Eto'o 	
26'	[1 - 2]		T. Henry 	
33'	[1 - 3]		G.D. Santos 	
Էս ինչ ա կատարվում :Hands Up: , ափսոս չեմ կարում նայեմ :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իսկ ես նայում եմ  :Tongue: 
Հանգիստ կայֆավատ են լինում տղերքը: էն առաջինը չեմ տեսել ոնց են խփել բայց ինչ նայում եմ մերոնք հանգիստ խաղում են ..... մեզ պետքա 4-1  գոնե լինի .... միջֆորումայինի համար: րդեն վախում եմ չանցնեն ....3 գնդակի տարբերությունա պետք վիզ

----------


## Ֆելո

> Իսկ ես նայում եմ 
> Հանգիստ կայֆավատ են լինում տղերքը: էն առաջինը չեմ տեսել ոնց են խփել բայց ինչ նայում եմ մերոնք հանգիստ խաղում են ..... մեզ պետքա 4-1  գոնե լինի .... միջֆորումայինի համար: րդեն վախում եմ չանցնեն ....3 գնդակի տարբերությունա պետք վիզ


շնորհավոր, արդեն 1:4-ա :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

3:5  :Cray: 

արա էտ պինտոի ինչն եմ ասել .... եզի տղեն ... ովա տեսել արա վռատարը գոլերի մեջտեղով տուգանայինից 2 մետրց շտռաֆի =ամանակ գնա վռատարսկիում կանգնի. Այ եզ գծի վրայա պետք կանգնել ....  :Angry2:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Ժող ջան հաջորդ  մրցաշրջանում G.D. Santos Բարսայում չի խաղալու?

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժող ջան հաջորդ  մրցաշրջանում G.D. Santos Բարսայում չի խաղալու?


Չգիտեմ բացյ իրան էտքան էլ մեծ կորուստ չե համարի   :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Չգիտեմ բացյ իրան էտքան էլ մեծ կորուստ չե համարի


Խի Սամ, ես շատ էլ հավանում եմ, կարգին աճելու տեղ ունի, ու աճում ա, պարապում ա, էտ պարզ երևում ա, Հաստատ ես կհամաձայնվեմ որ Eto'oն գնա, բայց ոչ Geovanni-ն

----------


## Սամվել

> Խի Սամ, ես շատ էլ հավանում եմ, կարգին աճելու տեղ ունի, ու աճում ա, պարապում ա, էտ պարզ երևում ա, Հաստատ ես կհամաձայնվեմ որ Eto'oն գնա, բայց ոչ Geovanni-ն


Հա դե ... բայդ դե եսիմ... դրան չեմ սիրում  :Blush: ... Բայց դե Էտօ՛օն էլ մի բան չի... իրան եթե պաս տվող չլինի բանի պետք չի

----------


## Barça

Ասում են որ Մանչեստեր Սիթին ա լուրջ հետաքրքրված Ջովանիով, շատ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստա, ափսոս կլինի որ բաց թողեն ձեռքներց, բայց դե ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ շատ պայմաններ ա դրել թիմի դեմը, բարձր աշխատավարձա ուզում ու նման բաներ:

----------


## GevSky

Մի հատ լոգիկայով մտածեք ջահելը Բարսայից դուրս կգա՞ ու կգնա Մանչեստր Սիթի, էնել տեխնիկչնի ֆոըտբոլիստը անգլիայում, իսկ եթե ավելի ռեալ ապա շռապեմ ուրախացնեմ որ Ջիովանին ոգևորված ուզումա մնալ Բարսայում, իրա ասելով իրա ապագան Բարսայումա տենւմ միայն ու եթե ակումբե իրան տրանսֆեր չհանի ապա ինքը հաստատ էդքան ուղեղ ունի որ չգնա:
Իսկ Սամոյի ասածը Էտո՛օ ի մասին տեղին չեր ոտեվ Սամ ջան կակ ռազ ինքը ուղեղով ֆոըտբոլիստա քիչ չի դիսպետչերություն արել ու հարձակում ձևավորել

----------


## Taurus

Ադեբայորը էկավ Բարսա:
Փաստորեն Պեպը խաղալու ա 3 հարձակվողով, նույնիսկ 4: Գժանոոոց ա

----------


## REAL_ist

վռոդի Էտոոյից Ռոնալդինյոյից ու Դեկույից հրաժարվելա

----------


## GevSky

Արդեն 5 ֆուտբոլիստ առելա, շատ հարուստ տրանսֆեր ստացվեց՝ Կեյտա, Պիկե, Կասերես, Ալվեշ, Ադեբայոր

----------


## Լեո

Անրին ու Ադեբայորը իմ կարծիքով շատ կոմբինացված ֆուտբոլ կցուցադրեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ադեբայորի պահը հաստատ չի, մի տեղել գրած էր որ Միլանա որոշել գնա, սպասենք պաշտոնականին, ամեն դեպքում կարգին խաղացողա, բայց Անրիին շատ նմանա ոճով, դժվար իրար հետ դաշտում տեղ անեն

----------


## salatik

Ոնց հասկացա նոր մարզիչը հրաժարվելա Էտո'ո-ից ու Ռոնալդինիոյից, ուզումա ավելի երիտասարդացնի թիմը, Բարսա Բ-իցա ուզում ֆուտբոլիստներ բերի:
Բայց էս 2-ը դեռ մնում են թիմում:

----------


## Taurus

Նոր մարզահագուստը
© BarcaMania, 2008.

----------


## Լեո

Էս էլ մեր Չավին գոլ խփելուց հետո :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

էս Լապորտային աչկիս թոշակի են ղրկում :Shok: 
as թերթի կիսաթարգմանած տարբերակը՝ http://translate.google.com/translat...F8&sl=es&tl=ru

գրածա 55 տոկոսնեն քվերակել, ու ետ 55ից 60տոկոսը դրականա քվեարկել Լապորտայի հեռանալուն :Shok:  իմպիչմենտեն անում :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էս Լապորտային աչկիս թոշակի են ղրկում
> as թերթի կիսաթարգմանած տարբերակը՝ http://translate.google.com/translat...F8&sl=es&tl=ru
> 
> գրածա 55 տոկոսնեն քվերակել, ու ետ 55ից 60տոկոսը դրականա քվեարկել Լապորտայի հեռանալուն իմպիչմենտեն անում


դաժե Լապորտային են հեռացնում? :Shok:  բա ով կա թեկնածու?

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> Նոր մարզահագուստը
> © BarcaMania, 2008.


նորը, նախորդի հետ համեմատած, լավն ա

----------


## REAL_ist

Լապորտայի ու իրա վարչակազմի դեմ են քվեարկել ակումբի անդամների 60,60% –ը  (23870), բայց 66,6% էր անհրաժեշտ նոր ընտրություններ անցկացնելու համար, ընդհամենը 37.5% Լապորտային պադդերժկա արել, հիմա կարա մինչև 2010 մնա, անկախ սրա արդյունքներից, 6 տոկոսը փրկեց(լավել դասավորվելա :LOL: ), պադոշավարի կմնա, հոմ չի խելառել ետքան փողից հրաժարվի :LOL: 
մթոմ Լապորտան ինչեր արել որ սենց իրան դեմ են?
տվյալները marca.com կայքից

----------


## Barça

Գայ Ասսուլինը տեղափոխվեց Բարսի հիմնական կազմ: ( հերթական տաղանդը)   :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Eto'o-ն աչքիս մնում ա!

----------


## Taurus

Ընկերական
"Հիբերնիան" (Շոտլանդիա) - "Բարսելոնա" - 0:6

----------


## Barça

Դանդի Յունայթեդ 1-5 Բարսելոնա
26 Prince Bauben 
27 Thierry Henry 
55 Lionel Messi 
61 Samuel Eto´o 
76 Lionel Messi 
78 Lionel Messi

----------


## Barça

Նյու Յորկ Ռեդ Բուլլս 2-6 Բարսելոնա

0-1 Xavi (17) 
0-2 Eto’o (18) 
0-3 Márquez (23) 
1-3 Stammler (30) 
1-4 Eto’o (43) 
2-4 Rojas (60) 
2-5 Jeffren (80) 
2-6 Pedro (84)

----------


## GevSky

Խոսքը մեր մեջ բայց էս Պեդրոն ինչ դախ գյադայա :LOL:

----------


## Barça

Էսօր ժամը 23:45 Վիսլա-Բարսելոնա պատասխան խաղ ՉԼ-ի որակավորման 3-րդ փուլ, խաղը կարաք նայեք, Al Jazeera Sport +2 (_JSC Sport +2_) կամ Լեհական TVP 2 ալիքներով

----------


## Սամվել

> Էսօր ժամը 23:45 Վիսլա-Բարսելոնա պատասխան խաղ ՉԼ-ի որակավորման 3-րդ փուլ, խաղը կարաք նայեք, Al Jazeera Sport +2 (_JSC Sport +2_) կամ Լեհական TVP 2 ալիքներով


Կաբելային եմ ուզու՜մ  :Cray:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կաբելային եմ ուզու՜մ


բայց կաբելայինը կփրկի որ? :Think:  իմ մոտ կաբելա բայց մենակ նտվ ֆուտբոլնա ֆուտբոլ ցուց տվողներից

----------


## Սամվել

> բայց կաբելայինը կփրկի որ? իմ մոտ կաբելա բայց մենակ նտվ ֆուտբոլնա ֆուտբոլ ցուց տվողներից


Քի՞չա  :Wink:  Արմենիայի Հույսին մնալուց վատ բան կա՞  :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա ես ասի ետ խաղի համար ես ասում, թե չե ձև ունես քաշի Արմենիան նայելու բան չի

----------


## Barça

Վալդեսը նոր փայլեց  :LOL: , լավա գոլ չմտավ

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Վիսլա*-Բարսելոնա 1:0

----------


## Barça

Կրկիչը մինչև 2013 թիվը պայմանագիր կնքեց Բարսի հետ:
ավելի մանրամասն կարաք ստեղ նայեք: (ռուսերենա դրա համար ստեղ չեմ գրում)

----------


## GevSky

Բարսան համարյա միշտ առաջին խաղը պռավալա տալիս... Մեսսինել օլիմպիադա էր գնացել թիմի ռիթմից հետ էր ընկնում դուրս չեկավ էսօրվա իրա խաղը, փոխարենը շատ ակտիվ էր Ալվեսը, Չավին, հետո Բոյանը:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես կասեի Բարսան վերջերս համարյա միշտ դուսը խաղերնա պռավալ տալի

----------


## Սամվել

Խաղից կարամ հետևյալ եզրակացությունները անեմ։

Թիմը մեծ ներուժ ունի հանձինս երիտասարդների ու համախմբվածության՝ էն համախմբվածության, որը բացակայում էր անցած տարիներին  ...

Կարգին խաղ խաղացին տղեքը...
Բախտը ակնհայտորեն երեսա տեքել... 

Պեդրոն կարգին տղայա  :Ok:  :Cool:  
Էն Պիտուն անկապա եերևում.. 

Ամենակարևորը Դինամիկ ու աշխուժ էին խաղում  :Ok: 

Մի խոսքով մենք կստիպենք բախտին փոխել իր ուղղությունը գոնե չեզոքության աստիճանի  :Goblin:

----------


## Ambrosine

հաշիվը գրի էլի: Ոնց-որ թե տրամադրությունս բարձրանալու ա, հա? :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> հաշիվը գրի էլի: Ոնց-որ թե տրամադրությունս բարձրանալու ա, հա?


1-1  :Wink:  Չէ Ռեալը կրվելուա  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> 1-1  Չէ Ռեալը կրվելուա


1-1-ը լրիվ հերիք էր գոնե միջին տրամադրություն ապահովելու համար :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> 1-1-ը լրիվ հերիք էր գոնե միջին տրամադրություն ապահովելու համար


Որ խաղը տենայիր  :Cry:  Լրիվ անտրամաբանական էր 1-1ը պետքա մի 5-1 լիներ  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

ճիշտա անտրամաբանական էր հաշիվը բայց որ լավ խաղաին հաստատ կկրեին, տակ շտո խաղից հետո ասելը որ կարգին խաղացին իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ չի Սամո ջան, ինչքանել դարպասային գծից հանեն պաշտպանները, պատկերացրա մեր զբոռնին սաղ խաղ ատակա անի մի 15 հատ 100 տոկոսանոցը չխփի, վերջում գոլ ուտեն ու կրվեն, ետ կլնի որ լավ էին խաղում? սաղ հայոց ազգը կքֆրտի :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> ճիշտա անտրամաբանական էր հաշիվը բայց որ լավ խաղաին հաստատ կկրեին, տակ շտո խաղից հետո ասելը որ կարգին խաղացին իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ չի Սամո ջան, ինչքանել դարպասային գծից հանեն պաշտպանները, պատկերացրա մեր զբոռնին սաղ խաղ ատակա անի մի 15 հատ 100 տոկոսանոցը չխփի, վերջում գոլ ուտեն ու կրվեն, ետ կլնի որ լավ էին խաղում? սաղ հայոց ազգը կքֆրտի


Չեմ կարծում.. տենց դեպք շատա եղել որ Հայերը Արժանի դիմադրություն Ցույց տալով են պարտվել ու իրանց ոչ ոք չի քֆռտել.. Օրինկ Ուկրաինա – Հայաստան.. Հայաստան – Ուկրանիա.. Մի խոսքով կարևորը տղեքի խաղը էս տարի գնումա.. մի 3-4 խաղից մի օրգանիզմ կդառնան ու հանգիստ կսկեն խաղալ  :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե դու ուժեղ թմի հետ օրինակ բերիր, պատկերացրա ասենք Լյուքսեմբուրգի հետ խաղալուց ոչ թե Ուկրաինայի

----------


## Սամվել

> դե դու ուժեղ թմի հետ օրինակ բերիր, պատկերացրա ասենք Լյուքսեմբուրգի հետ խաղալուց ոչ թե Ուկրաինայի


Մեկա.. եթե 2 տարի նորմալ չխաղալուց հետո լավ խաղային սաղ կայեին լավա մանրից խաղներ գնումա էսա կսկսեն սաղին կրել  :Cool:  ոնց որ ես եմ ասում  :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որ խաղը տենայիր  Լրիվ անտրամաբանական էր 1-1ը պետքա մի 5-1 լիներ


նյարդերս խնայում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Գլեբին 3-4 շաբաթով սպանել են վանդալները  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Գլեբին 3-4 շաբաթով սպանել են վանդալները


բա ուզւոմ ես համ Ռասինգի հետ խաղաս , համ էլ առանց տռավմի :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

Pedro-ն դզեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ափսոս, ես էլ մի ժամ Գվարդիոլային էի քֆրտում, որ իրան փոխարինելա :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բարսա 	3-1		Սպորտինգ  :Love: 

Ռաֆա Մարկեզ		21'	 :Hands Up:  	72'	Տոնել  :Hands Up: 
Սամուել Էտո՛օ		60'  :Smile:  
Չավի Հեռնանդես	87'	 :Love:  

Չավիի գոլը մահ էր: Հլը նայեք որտեղից մտավ տուգանային  :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

Իսպանիայի առաջնության խաղացանկը անարդար ա կազմված:
ամեն ինչ արված ա Real-ի համար և Barca-ի դեմ:
Barca-ն ում դեմ խաղում ա, հաջորդ տուրում էտ թիմը խաղում ա Real-ի դեմ, է պարզ ա, որ Barca-ն ամենասպանող թիմն ա, ֆիզիկական տեսանկյունից, որովհետև գնդակ ա կարոմ պահի, ու տեխնիկապես շատ հզուր ա:
Անկախ արդյունից Barca-ի հակառակորդը, մեռած ա հեռանում դաշտից, ու չի հասցնի վերականգնվել մի շաբաթում :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսպանիայի առաջնության խաղացանկը անարդար ա կազմված:
> ամեն ինչ արված ա Real-ի համար և Barca-ի դեմ:
> Barca-ն ում դեմ խաղում ա, հաջորդ տուրում էտ թիմը խաղում ա Real-ի դեմ, է պարզ ա, որ Barca-ն ամենասպանող թիմն ա, ֆիզիկական տեսանկյունից, որովհետև գնդակ ա կարոմ պահի, ու տեխնիկապես շատ հզուր ա:
> Անկախ արդյունից Barca-ի հակառակորդը, մեռած ա հեռանում դաշտից, ու չի հասցնի վերականգնվել մի շաբաթում


Հատուկ մտել էի էս թեմա, որ էս պրոբլեմի մասին գրեմ: *Taurus*-ը ճիշտ ու ճիշտ իմ մտքերն ա շարադրել:

Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան Բարսայի հաշվին նվեր ա մատուցել Ռեալին: :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հատուկ մտել էի էս թեմա, որ էս պրոբլեմի մասին գրեմ: *Taurus*-ը ճիշտ ու ճիշտ իմ մտքերն ա շարադրել:
> 
> Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան Բարսայի հաշվին նվեր ա մատուցել Ռեալին:


100 Տոկոս.. երեգ գիշերը որ ինտերնետով հա ռեֆռեշ էի անում որ հաշվը իմանամ ընկերոջս հետ էտ նույն բանն էինք խոսում.. հիմար վիճակահանության ձևա  :Angry2:  

Բայց կարողա՞ մյուս Սեմեստր  :Jpit:  հակառանա լինելու

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց կարողա՞ մյուս Սեմեստր  հակառանա լինելու


Ճշտել եմ, երկրորդ խաղաշրջանում էլ ա նույն հերթականությունը :Sad: 

Հուսանք Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան իր կողմնակալ որոշումը կվերանայի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճշտել եմ, երկրորդ խաղաշրջանում էլ ա նույն հերթականությունը
> 
> Հուսանք Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան իր կողմնակալ որոշումը կվերանայի:


դե հասկանում եմ, որ դուք կցանկանայիք, որ Ռեալի հետ խաղացած թիմը, որը արդեն բարոյալքված է, հաջորդ տուրում խաղար Բարսայի դեմ. բայց ամեն անգամ չի, որ բախտը ժպտում է
ինչ կողմնակալ որոշման մասին եք ասում? Լեո ջան, հո Ռեալը փող չի տվել, որ սենց լինի? Փողով լիներ, բոլոր տարիների չեմպիոնը Ռեալը կլիներ. վիճակահանություն ա :Wink: 

ուղղակի ձեր թիմը հաջող չի սկսել մրցաշրջանը :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> հո Ռեալը փող չի տվել, որ սենց լինի?


Ի՞նչ իմանաս, Աստղ ջան :Smile: 

Մոռացե՞լ ես Յուվենտուսը նախանցած տարի ինչով էր զբաղված:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ իմանաս, Աստղ ջան
> 
> Մոռացե՞լ ես Յուվենտուսը նախանցած տարի ինչով էր զբաղված:


բայց լավ պատժվեց չէ? Չեմ կարծում, որ Ռեալը վառվում ա Սիկունդայում խաղալու ցանկությունից :Wink: 
նենց որ ընդունեք, որ պատահականություն ա. մյուս տարի էլ կարող ա հակառակը լինի կամ ով գիտի... ամեն դեպքում մի կախվեք ամեն մանրուքից լրագրողների նման :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> դե հասկանում եմ, որ դուք կցանկանայիք, որ Ռեալի հետ խաղացած թիմը, որը արդեն բարոյալքված է, հաջորդ տուրում խաղար Բարսայի դեմ. բայց ամեն անգամ չի, որ բախտը ժպտում է
> ինչ կողմնակալ որոշման մասին եք ասում? Լեո ջան, հո Ռեալը փող չի տվել, որ սենց լինի? Փողով լիներ, բոլոր տարիների չեմպիոնը Ռեալը կլիներ. վիճակահանություն ա
> 
> ուղղակի ձեր թիմը հաջող չի սկսել մրցաշրջանը


Աստղ .. Հենց էտա որ Վիճակահանություն չի.. բռնել էն Տուպոյի նման թիմերին շարել են ու սկսել են հետները հերթվ խաղալ..

ՈՒ հարցը հաստատ Բարոյալքվածությունը չի այլ հենց խոսքի ֆիզիկական վիճակնա.. 

Ահագին դժվարա մի շաբաթվա մեջ վերականգնվել Բարսայի պես թիմի հետ խաղից հետո... որ մի քանի անգամ ֆուտբոլ խաղացած լինեիր կհասկանայիր ինձ  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> բայց լավ պատժվեց չէ? Չեմ կարծում, որ Ռեալը վառվում ա Սիկունդայում խաղալու ցանկությունից
> նենց որ ընդունեք, որ պատահականություն ա. մյուս տարի էլ կարող ա հակառակը լինի կամ ով գիտի... ամեն դեպքում մի կախվեք ամեն մանրուքից լրագրողների նման


Աստղ ջան, քանի որ դու Բարսային չես սիրում, ինչ էլ ասենք, մեկ ա հակափաստարկ ես բերելու :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ժողովուրդ ինչի հետևիցեք ընգե, հաստատ պատահականա ստացվել, համոզվածեմ որ  վիճակահանություն կլնի, որոշակի ստանդարտներով, կարողա անցա տարի էլ ասենք Բետիսը ու Սևիլյան էին սենց հերթով խաղում, էս անտերը հոմ իրանց ուզելով չի

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովուրդ ինչի հետևիցեք ընգե, հաստատ պատահականա ստացվել, համոզվածեմ որ  վիճակահանություն կլնի, որոշակի ստանդարտներով, կարողա անցա տարի էլ ասենք Բետիսը ու Սևիլյան էին սենց հերթով խաղում, էս անտերը հոմ իրանց ուզելով չի


Ես չեմ ասում հատուկ են արել.. ուղակի հիմա ձևա մրցակիցների ճշգրիտ հաջորդականությունը

----------


## Սերխիո

մի խառնվեք իրարա կուլեներ ջան ,նույն ձև էլ Սևիլյան ա չուլ սարքում տալիս Բարսային , Բարսան ՝Ռեալին , Ռեալը ՝ Վիլառեալին , փաստորեն  Վիլառեալն ա փող տվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

մի օր էլ Բարսելոնը Ռեալի հետ ա խաղալու, չէ՞
դրա մյուս տուրում ուրեմն Ռեալի մրցակիցը Ռեալն ա՞ ըլնելու

ստեղ ընդամենը վիճակահանություն ա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ամեն տարի էլ Լա Լիգայում ըտենցա լինում, միշտ մի թիմ խաղումա մի ուրիշի մրցակցի հետ մյուս տուրում ու տենց թիմերին իրար փոխանցելով գնում են :LOL: 
Էս տարի Բարսանա Ռեալին փոխանցում ստացվումա

----------


## Taurus

> մի օր էլ Բարսելոնը Ռեալի հետ ա խաղալու, չէ՞
> դրա մյուս տուրում ուրեմն Ռեալի մրցակիցը Ռեալն ա՞ ըլնելու
> 
> ստեղ ընդամենը վիճակահանություն ա


Հա ապեր, Real-Real ա լինելու, չէ Real-Panatinaikos ա լինելու, չէս ջոկում վոր 1 տուրի Real-ի մրցակիցը վերջում ա խաղալու Բարսաի հետ :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռեալ-Բարսելոնից առաջ էլ Բարսելոնին Վալենսիա ա ընկել, որ Բարսելոնը կլասսիկոյից առաջ լավ տանջվի  :Jpit: 
լավ, ինչ գիտես Ռեալի օգտին ա
կարող ա Բարսելոնը կրում ա, մյուս տուրում մրցակիցը վիզ ա դնում ու Ռեալից միավորներ ա տանում

----------


## Amourchik

Չեմ հասկանում միթե չի կարելի Ռեալի հաղթանակներին մի փոքր թեթև նայել/նկատի ունեմ պատճառներ չգտնել/ու այդ թիմի տարած հաղթանակները ամեն անգամ չկապել ամեն տեսակ անօրինականությունների հետ :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեմ հասկանում միթե չի կարելի Ռեալի հաղթանակներին մի փոքր թեթև նայել/նկատի ունեմ պատճառներ չգտնել/ու այդ թիմի տարած հաղթանակները ամեն անգամ չկապել ամեն տեսակ անօրինականությունների հետ


Անօրինական բան չկա.. 
Կա հիմար վիճակահանության սիստեմ.. էտքան բան... 

Ամենաճիշտը Ռենդոմով վիճակահանությւոննա ոչ թե սենց  :Xeloq:

----------


## Աբելյան

Սամ, էտի ո՞րն ա, որ պատահական ե՞ն որոշում

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ, էտի ո՞րն ա, որ պատահական ե՞ն որոշում


հա..այսինքն ամեն մեկի համար տարբեր հերթականությունա լինում

----------


## Սամվել

Էլի սարքին վրներս  :Sad: 

Բայց դե 45 րոպե դեռ առջևում է  :Goblin: 

Հերիք եղավ Փրկվեն  :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

3 հատ գոլ եմ ուզում

----------


## Սամվել

2-1 ՄԵնք Արժանի Հաղթանակ տարանք  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Միջֆորումայինն էլ +3 միավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

Ես երեկ խաղի կեսը նայեցի ու ասեմ ոչ թե ֆուտբոլ տեսա այլ պատերազմ:Ես կուզենայի պարզապես բոլորին հիշեցնել այն որ անցյալ տարի նույն դրության մեջ էր ընկել նաև Ռեալը դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի վատ, որովհետև Ռեալն էր 10 հոգով խաղում ,այլ ոչ թե էսպանյոլը ու Ռեալը պարտվեց, բոլորը քննադատում էին բայց հիմա երեևի բոլորդ էլ հասկանում եք որ այնպիս թիմերի/մսաղաց թիմերի/ հետ ինչպիսին էսպանյոլն է ցանկացած բարձրակարգ թիմի համար էլ դժվար ա խաղալը որովհետև իրանք չեն կարում այդքան դաժան խաղան:Նույն բանը երեկ Ռեալի հետ էր ուզում անել մրցավարը:Գոյություն չունեցող պենալ դրեց, անկապ կարմիր ցույց տվեց որ կոտրի թիմին, բայց դե Ռեալը......Ինչևէ շնորհավորում եմ ձեր հաղթանակը:Մյուս տուրում Ռեալը փորձության կենթակի էսպանյոլին, իրա արածների համար :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

էս պենալովեն կրել հա? գոնե պենալ կար չեմ նայել 2–րդ տայմը :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> էս պենալովեն կրել հա? գոնե պենալ կար չեմ նայել 2–րդ տայմը


Որ սուդյա կատալեխոն չլիներ, կարար չդներ: Կիսահետևից պատկատ էր, բայց կպավ գնդակին, եթե չաներ, Էտոոն խփուր էր
Բայց դե ինքը ջոկել էր, որ Էսպանյոլի գոլըի ժամանակ  "ataka na vratarya" կար:

----------


## Ֆելո

եթե ուզում եք իմ կարծիքը իմանաք, Վալդեսնա մեղավոր առաջին գոլում. պարզ ու հասարակ իրադրությունում երբ կարելի էր գնդակը հանել անկյունային ինքը փորձումա բռնել...

----------


## Սամվել

> եթե ուզում եք իմ կարծիքը իմանաք, Վալդեսնա մեղավոր առաջին գոլում. պարզ ու հասարակ իրադրությունում երբ կարելի էր գնդակը հանել անկյունային ինքը փորձումա բռնել...


Ու կբռներ եթե վրեն կառատեի պրիոմների  չկիրառեյին  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ու կբռներ եթե վրեն կառատեի պրիոմների  չկիրառեյին


հա էլի ,քացով տվին  քթին ,հետո ծնկով ողնաշարին

----------


## Մարկիզ

*խոխլի  -  Բարսելոնաաաաաաաաա՜* 
1  :  2
*Բրաաաաավոոոոոոոոոոոոոո՜ Մեսսիիիիիիիիի՜՜՜*



 :Bux:

----------


## Սամվել

> հա էլի ,քացով տվին  քթին ,հետո ծնկով ողնաշարին


Ապեր եթե Դու չես նկատումը ընդեղ խախտումը էտ միայն էն պատճառովա որ քո սրտից էլ էր գալիս մի հատ Վալդեսին տենց խփել/բրդելը... 

Ամեն դեպքում սաղ աշխարհնա փաստում, որ ընդեղ խախտում կար ուստի վիճելը համարում եմ անիմաստ... 

Ինչևէ... 

Շախտյոր- Բարսելոն 1 - 2
Մեսսի, Մեսսի... 

Հիանալի խաղ անցկացրին ջահելները ի տարբերություն մեծերի..
Էտո՛ոն ու Անրին լրիվ իրանց կորցրել են  :Sad:  :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հըն, տղեք, մի քիչ խոսա՞նք էն ֆեիր փլայ-բան, տենց բաներ, դրանց վրով, թե կարիք չկա:

----------


## Davo'o

> Հըն, տղեք, մի քիչ խոսա՞նք էն ֆեիր փլայ-բան, տենց բաներ, դրանց վրով, թե կարիք չկա:


Դե այն, որ «Բարսելոնը» համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլում կեղտոտության ու նախանձության մարմնավորումն է, դա վաղուց գիտեի:
 Բայց Մեսսիի պես գերաստղ ունեն, ու հիանալի հաղթանակ տարան: Հաստատ ավելի լավ էին խաղում քան հանքափոր ֆուտբոլիստները ու գեղեցիկ ու արժանի հաղթեցին: Մեծ ակումբներն են այդպես հաղթում:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դե այն, որ «Բարսելոնը» համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլում կեղտոտության ու նախանձության մարմնավորումն է, դա վաղուց գիտեի:
>  Բայց Մեսսիի պես գերաստղ ունեն, ու հիանալի հաղթանակ տարան: Հաստատ ավելի լավ էին խաղում քան հանքափոր ֆուտբոլիստները ու գեղեցիկ ու արժանի հաղթեցին: Մեծ ակումբներն են այդպես հաղթում:


Հա, դե Շախտյորի մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ ասում, ես երեկ Բարսա էի բալետ անում, բայց փաստը մնաց փաստ:

----------


## Barça

տղեք էտ ինչի մասին էք տենց խոսում?
ես խաղը չեմ նայել մենակ գոլերն եմ տեսել

----------


## Սամվել

> Հըն, տղեք, մի քիչ խոսա՞նք էն ֆեիր փլայ-բան, տենց բաներ, դրանց վրով, թե կարիք չկա:


Արա դե ինչ Ֆեյր Փլեյ է.. Չտեսաք խաղի վերջում քանի առաջ էին սաղ խախոլների չոքերը թուլացել էին.. մի հատ թեթև կողքից փչում էին ընկնում էին գետնին ու էլ չէին հելնում.. էտ 1
Երկրորդն էլ էտ դրվագում իրանք ընդամենը գնդակը հեռացրին.. ու ինչպես նկատել եմ հեռացնողը ոնց որ մեջքով էր կանգնած ընկած ֆուտբոլիստին.. ուստի ամենայն հավանականությամբ չէր էլ տեսել դրան.. էնքան որ խուճապահար հեռացրին.. հետո էլ տեսան մեկի դերասանությունը բռնել էր ասին կպակ-կպավ.. մեկ էլ տեսար գնդակը մեզ տվին... 

Շատ էլ լավ եղավ Սիմուլյանտների վերջը էտա... 

Ընենց որ Ամեն ինչ արդար էր  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Արա դե ինչ Ֆեյր Փլեյ է..


Պարզ ա...

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե այն, որ «Բարսելոնը» համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլում կեղտոտության ու նախանձության մարմնավորումն է, դա վաղուց գիտեի:
>  Բայց Մեսսիի պես գերաստղ ունեն, ու հիանալի հաղթանակ տարան: Հաստատ ավելի լավ էին խաղում քան հանքափոր ֆուտբոլիստները ու գեղեցիկ ու արժանի հաղթեցին: Մեծ ակումբներն են այդպես հաղթում:


Արա դե լավ էլի.. ընենց խոսացիր ոնց որ ադրբեջանցիք են խոսում ղարաբաղի մասին... 

Բարսելոնը իր ազատության համար պայքար մղող պետության ներկայացուցիչն է աշխարհում... 

Իսկ քո էտ ասած նախանձությունը ու եսիմինչությունը իրականում պատվախնդրություն ու վրեժխնդրություն են...  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց



> Պարզ ա...


Ուզում եմ ասեմ ամեն ինչ Ֆեյր ա եղել...  :Wink:  
ֆեյր չէր լինի եթե էտ գնդակը տայն Շախտյոռներին  :Cool:

----------


## Davo'o

Ամեն ինչ այնքան արդար չէր, ինչքան Սամվելին է թվացել, բայց ավելի անարդար կլիներ, որ նման հավ բռնող դարպասապահով հանքափորները հաղթեին Բարսային: 
Անջատողականությունը չարիք է, որը խաթարում  է գլոբալ աշխարհի խաղաղությունը: :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Լավ հաղթանակ էր, մոլոդեց... :LOL: 
Պռոստը մի քիչ ստորաբար հաղթեցին:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղեք ինչա եղել չեմ ջոկում: խոսքը առաջին գոլի մասինա՞: Ինչ կա որ ըտեղ նայում եմ գոլը նորմալ գոլա:  :Think:

----------


## Davo'o

Ֆուտբոլում, երբ որեւե մեկը վնասվածք է ստանում /հիմա արդեն մրցավարի միջամտությամբ/ ֆուտբոլիսնտերը գնդակը հեռացնում են խաղադաշտից: «Շախտյորի» ֆուտբոլիստներին թվացել էր, թե նրանք այդպես են վարվել եւ սպասում էին, որ «Բարսան» պիտի վերադարձնի գնդակը: «Բարսելոնի» ֆուտբոլիստներին, այդպես չէր թվացել եւ նրանք արագ գրոհի ու հակառակորդի դարպասապահի սխալի շնորհիվ գոլ խփեցին:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ֆուտբոլում, երբ որեւե մեկը վնասվածք է ստանում /հիմա արդեն մրցավարի միջամտությամբ/ ֆուտբոլիսնտերը գնդակը հեռացնում են խաղադաշտից: «Շախտյորի» ֆուտբոլիստներին թվացել էր, թե նրանք այդպես են վարվել եւ սպասում էին, որ «Բարսան» պիտի վերադարձնի գնդակը: «Բարսելոնի» ֆուտբոլիստներին, այդպես չէր թվացել եւ նրանք արագ գրոհի ու հակառակորդի դարպասապահի սխալի շնորհիվ գոլ խփեցին:


Ես չեմ արդարացնում Շախտյորին, իրանք տենց չպետք ա անեին, բայց... Չգիտեմ, անցան երևի էդ ժամանակները, երբ ասենք, օրինակ, էլի եմ ասում, օրինակ, Ռեալը չեմպիոնների լիգայում 2-1 պարտվում էր, վերջին րոպեներին գրոհում էին շատ վտանգավոր, ու հակառակորդ թիմից մեկը վնասվածք էր ստանում, Ֆիգուն գնդակը հանում էր դաշտի սահմաններից: Հիմա հակառակն ա, տենց չպետք ա անես, որ ֆեյր փլեյ լինի...

----------


## Davo'o

*Ուրվական* ջան, այս թեման աշխարհի վեհագույն թիմի մասին չէ: Ու նրանց համար վեհ արժեքների ժամանակները հավատում եւ հավատացնում եմ, որ չեն անցել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հա դե տենց էլ մի տարի առաջ չեմպիոնական տիտղոսից զրկվեց Բարսան ու՞: Թե էն ժամանակ դեռ ֆեյր փլեյ չկար:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ բան չարին
ֆեյր փլեյը միշտել կա, դրան հետևողներնեն գնալով քչանում :Bad: 
բայց վռատարը բութիլ էր լռիվ :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ֆեյր փլեյը լավ բանա, բայց երբ սկսումա օգտագործվել ֆուտբոլի դեմ(սուտի ընկնել, ժամանակ ձգել) ավելի լավա տենց ֆեյր պլեյ չլինի:

----------


## REAL_ist

տենց վեկալես կարողա լյուբոյ իսկական ընկնելը սուտիի տեղ դնեն ու ֆեյր ֆլեյը իմաստը կորցնումա, բայց որ գնդակը դուս են տշում պետքա վերադարձնել ամեն դեպքում :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> տենց վեկալես կարողա լյուբոյ իսկական ընկնելը սուտիի տեղ դնեն ու ֆեյր ֆլեյը իմաստը կորցնումա, բայց որ գնդակը դուս են տշում պետքա վերադարձնել ամեն դեպքում


չէ իսկական ընկնելը նենց չի լինում էլի որ նասիլկով հանեն մեկել նույն վարկյանին հելնի կանգնի ու իրան ճղի որ սուդյան թողնի ներս մտնի: կամ հենց բժիշները մոտենան հելնի կանգնի: Տենց չի էլի: Ու հիմանականում հաղթող թիմնա տենց անում: Չե՞ք նկատել հաղթող ու պարտվող թիմերի խաղացողների վարքը տենց դեպքերում: պարտվող թիմի ֆուտբոլիստը միանգամից հելնում կանգնումա ու շարունակումա վազել իսկ հաղթողինը փռվումա գետնին ու մի հատ նենց դեմքա ընդունուն ասես ոտը ջարդել են:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա պարզա Ներսես ջան ետ հայտնի բաներեն, բայց երբ գնդակը դուսեն հանում արդեն կապ չունի սիմուլյացիայա թե իսկական, մանավանդ որ հաստատ չեն կարա իմանան, ձևնա տենց, ետ ձևի անուննել ֆեյր փլեյա, ուրիշ բան որ Բարսայի մոտ գնդակը լիներ դուս չհաներ, ետ ուրիշ պատմությունա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վահան ջան, խաղը չեմ տեսել, խոսում եմ ընդհանուր երևույթից: Ուզում եմ ասեմ որ տենց մեկնել էլի սուտի կարա ընկնի ու հետո մեկնել անկապ դուրս հանի: Ընդ որում, ոնց տեսա լավ Բարսայի դաշտ են տշել չէ՞: իսկ դուրս հանողը տեսել էր որ ընկելա մեկը թե ուղղակի հանում էր տուգանայինից դուրս: Ընկնելն էլ չգիտեմ ոնցա եղել բայց համարյա համոզված եմ որ սուտիա ընկել: Ու միշտ էլ կողմ եմ եղել որ թիմը սիմուլյանտությունը բռնելով միևնույննա հաղթանակը կորցրելա: Կապ չունի որ թիմը ուզումա լինի: Նույն էտ երևույթը շատ լավ երևումա երբ թիմը հաղթումա հա ամեն թեթև հպումից ընկնում են, մեռնում են բայց մեկել խաղը հենց շուռա գալսի լրիվ տերմինատոր են դառնում ընկնի էլ տեղում վերա կենում շարունակումա:

----------


## REAL_ist

իմ ասածնել ենա որ եթե սկսեն քցել բռնել սուտիա ընկել, ժամանակա ձգում թե չե ուրեմն ֆեյր փլեյը իմաստը կորցնումա, ամեն անգամ էլ կարան որոշեն որ սիմուլյացիայա անում ու հետ չտան գնդակը, իսկ դուս տշելնել իմ ջոգելով տեսելեր որ ընգելա հենց դրա համարել տշեց, թե չե հավայի ետքան չէին բողոքի խախոլները

----------


## Monk

Այ մարդ չկա չկա, մի գրառում էլ ես անեմ էլի, թե չէ ոնց որ հեչ ֆուտբոլասեր չլինեմ :Blush: 
Իմ կարծիքով երեկվա խաղում Շախտյորն ավելի շատ էր արժանի հաղթանակի, քան Բարսան: Բարսան իհարկե անհամեմատ բարձր է իր կլասով Շախտյորի նման թիմերից, բայց երեկ լրիվ անատամ խաղ էր խաղում: Էտոոն որ չկարողացավ գոլը խփել, ինձ մի պահ մեր հավաքականի տղերքին հիշեցրեց: Իսկ առաջին գոլը ես ազնիվ չեմ համարում: Նույնիսկ ես էի սպասում, որ գնդակը կվերադարձնեն, էլ ուր մնաց խաղացողները: Պյատովն իհարկե եսիմ ինչ դարպասապահ չի, բայց դե մի քանի անգամ լավ էլ պահեց գնդակները, իսկ ետ պահին մանկական սխալ թույլ տվեց: Իմ կարծիքով հոգեբանորեն չտրամադրված լինելուց էր: Չեմ ասում, թե Շախտյորի խաղացողներին դա արդարացում է, քանի որ ամեն դեպքում պիտի պատրաստ լինես ամեն ինչի, բայց Բարսային չէր սազում նման բան: Գոլից հետո նոր Բարսայի խաղը մի քիչ փոխվեց, բայց դա մասամբ պայմանավորված էր շախտյորցիների ընկճվելով, որի համար էլ երկրորդ գոլը կերան: Ինձ թվում է Ռայկարդից հետո Բարսան իրեն հավաքելու խնդիր ունի: Իսկ պոտենցիալով ուժեղ թիմ է և ամոթ է, որ Շախտյորի նման թիմերի հետ չի կարողանում կարգին խաղ ցուցադրել: 
Հ.Գ. Բայց  սորթ էր, որ տուգանային պիտի խփեին, Բրանդաուն ու մնացածները  մրցավարին ոգևորված ցույց էին տալիս, որ Ալվեշի թշից արյուն է գալիս, պիտի օգնություն ցուցաբերվի: Ինչ սրտացավ մրցակիցներ են, էէէ :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Չէ տղեք որ ուշադիր նայեիք կջոկեիք որ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր, Շախտյորի ֆուտբոլիստը ուղղակի տշեց գնդակը, գնդակն էլ կլոր էր դուրս եկավ դաշտից: Իսկ Բոժանն ու Մեսսին մորթեցին:
Գուարդիաոլլան գտել էր հիանալի մարտավարություն, թե խի խաղից առաջ փոխեց չհասկացա :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

Երեկ Բարսան արժանի չէր հաղթանակի, չդզեց
Իսկ Շախտյորից պարզվում ա ահագին էլ լավ խաղացողներ կան  :Wink:

----------


## Werder Bremen

միանշանակ Բարսելոնան արժանի չէր նույնիսկ 1 միավոր տանելու Դոնեցկից :Angry2: ,Շախտյորը բարձակարգ խաղ ցուցադրեց :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ.. Դուս տշող Շախտյորցին ահագին առաջ էր կանգանած ընկած շախտյորցուց ու ոնց որ հետևի վրա աչքեր չուներ... 

Իսկ բախտի տեսանկյունից կասեմ որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները բախտից խոսալու տեղ վաբշե չունեն.. որ բախտը չլինի երևի ամեն խաղում մի 3-4 հատ գոլ կուտեք.. 

Հա Տուֆտեց Դրանց վռատարը.. Բայց էլի եմ ասում ֆեյր փլեյի մասին չի կարելի խոսել.. որովհետև դուս տշելուց հետո հանկարծ ինչոր մեկը որոշումա պարկի էտ չի նշանակում որ պետքա գնդակը հետ տալ...

Ավելացվել է 51 վայրկյան անց



> միանշանակ Բարսելոնան արժանի չէր նույնիսկ 1 միավոր տանելու Դոնեցկից,Շախտյորը բարձակարգ խաղ ցուցադրեց


90 Րոպեում 2 Գրոհ անելը եթե բարձրակարգ խաղա ուրեմն ես ֆուտբոլ չեմ սիրում

----------


## Աբելյան

նենց պայթած վիճակ էր մոտս, առավոտը հելել եմ, կուրսեցուս ասել 1-0 ա պրծել
հետո նոր հիշեցի որ վերջում Բարսելոնը 2 գոլ խփել ա

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ բախտի տեսանկյունից կասեմ որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները բախտից խոսալու տեղ վաբշե չունեն.. որ բախտը չլինի երևի ամեն խաղում մի 3-4 հատ գոլ կուտեք..


Դեռ որևէ դեպք չեմ հիշում որ Բարսելոնի խաղից հետո ամեն անգամ այս բաժնում Ռեալին բան չասեն:Ի տարբերություն այս բաժնի երկրպագուների, Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուները խոսում են ոչ թե Բարսելոնի թերություններից ու դրա վրա ուրախանում են , այլ քննարկում են Ռեալի խնդիրները:Ինչ պարտադիր էր նորից Ռեալին մեջբերել:Նույնիսկ կարիք չունեմ առարկելու Սամվելի վերը նշված խոսքերը:Բոլորն էլ գիտեն որ թիմը իրանից ինչա ներկայացնում:Սա արդեն դարերի հակամարտությունա միշտ էլ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուների համար Ռեալի բոլոր ես կասեի անխտիր բոլոր խաղերը բախտի հետ են կապաված եղել ու կլինեն ու դրա համար էլ ես այստեղ ասելիք չունեմ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ .. Հենց էտա որ Վիճակահանություն չի.. բռնել էն Տուպոյի նման թիմերին շարել են ու սկսել են հետները հերթվ խաղալ..
> 
> ՈՒ հարցը հաստատ Բարոյալքվածությունը չի այլ հենց խոսքի ֆիզիկական վիճակնա.. 
> 
> Ահագին դժվարա մի շաբաթվա մեջ վերականգնվել Բարսայի պես թիմի հետ խաղից հետո... որ մի քանի անգամ ֆուտբոլ խաղացած լինեիր կհասկանայիր ինձ


ինչի դու Բարսայի դեմ ամեն շաբաթ խաղում ես?



> Աստղ ջան, քանի որ դու Բարսային չես սիրում, ինչ էլ ասենք, մեկ ա հակափաստարկ ես բերելու


էդ չսիրելուց չի, այլ իրադրությունը ՌԵԱԼ գնահատելուց :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դեռ որևէ դեպք չեմ հիշում որ Բարսելոնի խաղից հետո ամեն անգամ այս բաժնում Ռեալին բան չասեն:Ի տարբերություն այս բաժնի երկրպագուների, Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուները խոսում են ոչ թե Բարսելոնի թերություններից ու դրա վրա ուրախանում են , այլ քննարկում են Ռեալի խնդիրները:Ինչ պարտադիր էր նորից Ռեալին մեջբերել:Նույնիսկ կարիք չունեմ առարկելու Սամվելի վերը նշված խոսքերը:Բոլորն էլ գիտեն որ թիմը իրանից ինչա ներկայացնում:Սա արդեն դարերի հակամարտությունա միշտ էլ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուների համար Ռեալի բոլոր ես կասեի անխտիր բոլոր խաղերը բախտի հետ են կապաված եղել ու կլինեն ու դրա համար էլ ես այստեղ ասելիք չունեմ


Ես Ռեալին բան չասի.. ես ասեցի Ռեալի երկրպագուներին որ քիչ շեշտեն բախտ հա բախտ որովհետև էս վերջերս եթե մի թիմ կա ում բախտը բերումա դա Ռեալնա... 



> ինչի դու Բարսայի դեմ ամեն շաբաթ խաղում ես?


Աստղ ջան պարտադիր չի մի բանը փորձել դա իմանալու համար... 

Հիմա ես ասենք գիտեմ որ Պառաշուտով թռնեմ ադրենալինս կբարձրանա բայց դա չեմ փորձել.. 

Համենայն դեպս չեմ կարծում որ ինձնից շատ գիտելիք ունենաս ԳՈՐԾՆԱԿԱՆ ֆուտբոլի մասին  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Համենայն դեպս չեմ կարծում որ ինձնից շատ գիտելիք ունենաս ԳՈՐԾՆԱԿԱՆ ֆուտբոլի մասին


մնում էր էդ :LOL: 
ուղղակի ձեր ամեն մի անհաջողություն չկարողանալով մարսել` շրջվում եք դեպի Ռեալ, կատարում վերլուծություններ, որոնք չունեն օբյեկտիվ ու փաստացի հիմք, հենված են ենթադրությունների վրա, անընդհատ շեշտում եք, որ մեր բախտը բերել է. թե ինչ ա բերել, չգիտենք, բայց որ հաստատ փող ենք տվել, որ բերել ա, էդ հաստատ:
Մի խոսքով. փոխանակ ձեր թիմի պրոբլեմները վերլուծեք, միշտ մի գրամ թույն պիտի լցնեք Ռեալի թասը ու...

----------


## Սամվել

> մնում էր էդ
> ուղղակի ձեր ամեն մի անհաջողություն չկարողանալով մարսել` շրջվում եք դեպի Ռեալ, կատարում վերլուծություններ, որոնք չունեն օբյեկտիվ ու փաստացի հիմք, հենված են ենթադրությունների վրա, անընդհատ շեշտում եք, որ մեր բախտը բերել է. թե ինչ ա բերել, չգիտենք, բայց որ հաստատ փող ենք տվել, որ բերել ա, էդ հաստատ:
> Մի խոսքով. փոխանակ ձեր թիմի պրոբլեմները վերլուծեք, միշտ մի գրամ թույն պիտի լցնեք Ռեալի թասը ու...


Իմ ասածը Չհասկացար երևի.. լավ ինչորայա.. ասում եմ հերիքա ասեք բարսայի բախտը բերեց բլա բլա բլա... որովհետև Ռեալի բախտնելա շատ բերում ու ես ամեն խաղից հետո դա հատուկ չեմ նշում...  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ ասածը Չհասկացար երևի.. լավ ինչորայա.. ասում եմ հերիքա ասեք բարսայի բախտը բերեց բլա բլա բլա... որովհետև Ռեալի բախտնելա շատ բերում ու ես ամեն խաղից հետո դա հատուկ չեմ նշում...


հասկացա, հետո ինչ որ Ռեալի տարիքին եմ? Հարցն էլ էն ա, որ մենք չենք ասում, թե Բարսայի բախտը բերեց, հենց դուք եք ընկել ինչ-որ բախտային իրողությունների հետևից: Եթե կոնկրետ դու չես նշել, մյուսները նշել են :Wink: 
Անցած լինի.....

----------


## Սամվել

> հասկացա, հետո ինչ որ Ռեալի տարիքին եմ? Հարցն էլ էն ա, որ մենք չենք ասում, թե Բարսայի բախտը բերեց, հենց դուք եք ընկել ինչ-որ բախտային իրողությունների հետևից: Եթե կոնկրետ դու չես նշել, մյուսները նշել են
> Անցած լինի.....


Ես չեմ ասում բախտի գործոն չկար.. լավ էլ կար.. այ Ֆեյր փլեյի խախտում չկար  :Blush:  :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես չեմ ասում բախտի գործոն չկար.. լավ էլ կար.. այ Ֆեյր փլեյի խախտում չկար


ես էդ խաղը չեմ դիտել ու կռիվ էլ, ինչպես տեսնում ես, չեմ անում` կար, թե չկար :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Լավ արդեն մի քիչ զգույշ, ես վերադարձա :LOL:  
Լավ դե ինչ բախտ բերելու մասին ենք խոսում քանի անգամա Ռեալը կամ մեկ ուրիշ թիմ գնդակ ստացել դարպասապահի ձեռքերից ու մտածել որ «Լավ ամոթա միամիտ ձեռից թռավ, արի չխփեմ» :Think: 
Ինչի չեք ասում չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցի մասին.... ու վերջիվերջո Էս ել 5-րդ խաղնա Բարսայի «Բախտը բերումա՞» :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Իրականում , մի հատ սենց պահ կա, Բարսան լրիվ նոր տակտիկա ունի ու պետք չի շեղվել նրանից:
Ու տեմպը պահում ա մինչև վերջ, ոնց որ 3,4 տարի առաջ էր, ուղղակի մրցակիցները ուժասպառ են լինում! այ ստեղ ա երևում նոր մարզիչի առավելությունը :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Էդ ջան նույն բանը տեղիա ունենւմ աղյուսակում... թույլ թիմերը սկզբից գազ են տալիս հետո հոգնում են իսկ ուժեղները իրենց ստաբիլ  խաղով բարձրանում են

----------


## Taurus

> Էդ ջան նույն բանը տեղիա ունենւմ աղյուսակում... թույլ թիմերը սկզբից գազ են տալիս հետո հոգնում են իսկ ուժեղները իրենց ստաբիլ  խաղով բարձրանում են


Հա դե Գեվ ջան, բայց դե հո սաղ ուժեղները, Մեսսի, Բոժան, Ինեստա չունեն, որ կարենան 2 րոպեումլյուբոյին պայթացնեն

----------


## GevSky

> 90 Րոպեում 2 Գրոհ անելը եթե բարձրակարգ խաղա ուրեմն ես ֆուտբոլ չեմ սիրում


Կամ ասենք խաղի վերջին 7 րոպեյում պարտությունը սարքել հաղթանակ դա անատամ խաղի և թույլ խաղի արդյունքներ են... Եսել էտ դեպքում խեմ հասկանւմ բարձրակարգ թիմը որնա, իսկ թիմը արագ վազելով չի չի թիմ այլ իր ամբողջ ստրուկտուրայով :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Բարսելոնա – Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 6-1  :Cool: 

Մնաց Հաջորդ Մադրիդյան թիմը  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Խեղճ Կուպե...
Բայց Անրիի գոլը լավն էր  :Love: 
այ մյուս տուրում Ատլետիկոն վիզ դրած ա խաղալու

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բարսելոնա – Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 6-1 
> 
> Մնաց Հաջորդ Մադրիդյան թիմը


Մարդ կրելուց՝ տենց պտի կրի: :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

էսել ձեզ օրինակ թե ոնց կարա Ռեալի՝ Բարսայի հետ խաղացած թմի հետ խաղալը վնաս լինի, վիզ են դնելու Ատլետները, դրանց մոտ Բարսայի հետ չի լնում նոռմալ խաղալը կամ կրում են կամ տրաքում են

----------


## Սամվել

> էսել ձեզ օրինակ թե ոնց կարա Ռեալի՝ Բարսայի հետ խաղացած թմի հետ խաղալը վնաս լինի, վիզ են դնելու Ատլետները, դրանց մոտ Բարսայի հետ չի լնում նոռմալ խաղալը կամ կրում են կամ տրաքում են


Ատլետները սենց թե նենց վիզ էին դնելու... ու էտ ես ու դու որ հաստատ լավ գիտենք.. 

Իրանց մոտ սկզբունքայնության պահա  :Wink:  

Շատ հավականակա որ մարզիչը ասել էր տղեք ջան 10%ով խաղացեք Բարսի դեմ որ մյուս տուռում ամբողջ ուժող Ռեալի դեմ խաղանք...

Ավելացվել է 55 վայրկյան անց



> Խեղճ Կուպե...
> Բայց Անրիի գոլը լավն էր 
> այ մյուս տուրում Ատլետիկոն վիզ դրած ա խաղալու


Անրիի գոլը իրոք հզոր էր  :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսելոնա – Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 6-1 
> 
> Մնաց Հաջորդ Մադրիդյան թիմը


հըմմմմմ. Շնորհավոր, բայց հաջորդ մադրիդյան թիմը Խետաֆեի հետ ես? /Խետաֆեն արվարձանում էր չէ?/



> Մարդ կրելուց՝ տենց պտի կրի:


հա, որ հանկարծ չգերազանցի Հզորի արդյունքը` 7-1 :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

Էս ինչ էր  :Shok: 
28րդ րոպեն ու հաշիվը 5:1  :Shok:

----------


## Սամվել

> հըմմմմմ. Շնորհավոր, բայց հաջորդ մադրիդյան թիմը Խետաֆեի հետ ես? /Խետաֆեն արվարձանում էր չէ?/


Դու լավ գիտես ում հետ եմ... 

Զատո թրաշվում էի  :LOL:  խաղից մի 10 րոպե ուշացա  :Sad:  3 հատ գոլ էի բաց թողել  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու լավ գիտես ում հետ եմ...


 :Think:  բայց ոնց-որ ճիշտ էի գուշակել :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ատլետները սենց թե նենց վիզ էին դնելու... ու էտ ես ու դու որ հաստատ լավ գիտենք.. 
> 
> Իրանց մոտ սկզբունքայնության պահա  
> 
> Շատ հավականակա որ մարզիչը ասել էր տղեք ջան 10%ով խաղացեք Բարսի դեմ որ մյուս տուռում ամբողջ ուժող Ռեալի դեմ խաղանք...


համաձայն եմ Սամո ջան, էլի վիզ էին դնելու, բայց հմի տեղ վաբշե չունեն պտի կոտորեն իրանց, միատել խայտառակ կրվեն Ռեալին ենել իրանց դաշտում կարողա չդիմանան ղեկավարները տռենեռին փոխեն, բացի դրանից Բարսան են թիմը չի որ իրա հետ խաղը զոհեն Ռեալի խաղի համար, էլի շատ սկզբունքայինա բայց դե պարզա դեռբիին չի հասնի, տենանք ոնց կլնի, համոզվածեմ  բայց որ սենց անողնաշար խաղ չեն խաղա, բայց մերոնք պտի կրեն, աչկիցս ընկան ատլետները եսել գիտեի լուրջ թիմա կարողա մինչև վերջ պայքարի առաջատարների հետ, ենել…

----------


## Սամվել

Գլեբը Բուժվելա  :Yahoo: 

Գուդյոնսենը մի թեթև տռավմա ունի.. մյուս շաբաթ նոր երևի կկարողանա խաղալ.. էս խաղւ ու ՉԼ բաա թողելու  :Sad:  խեղճ տղու խաղը հազիվ գնում էր  :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> Գլեբը Բուժվելա


դե ուրեմն էսօր կխաղա, իրա տեղը շատ ա էրեվում!

----------


## Սամվել

Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո – Բարսելոն 0 - 1  :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

FCB 0:5 FCB  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

5:0-ն սովորական երևույթ ա դառել մեր համար
Շնորհավոր
Eto'o-ն հետ-տրիկ արդեն 24 րդ րոպեին :Hands Up:

----------


## Davo'o

> 5:0-ն սովորական երևույթ ա դառել մեր համար


Ընդ որում, առաջին կեսում:  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> հա, որ հանկարծ չգերազանցի Հզորի արդյունքը` 7-1


Էս տարվա հզորը բոլորիս էլ պարզ ա: 9 անընդմեջ հաղթանակ (6-ը Լա լիգայում, 3-ը ՉԼ-ում), ընդ որում դրանցից 4-ը ջախջախիչ հաշիվներով:  :Hands Up: 
Ի դեպ Բարսան միակ թիմն ա, որը ՉԼ-ում 3 խաղում 3 հաղթանակ ա տարել: :Hands Up: 

Էս տարի հզորի հարցը փակած ա :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

ռուսը կասեր եշո նի վեչեռ :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Բարսան, ճիշտ ա, 5:0 կրեց, բայց քաշեց ստավկաս  :LOL: 
Ցելի 2րդ տայմում մի գոլ էլ չխփին  :Angry2: 
Էն էլ 10 հոգանոց թիմի վրա  :Bad:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Էս տարվա հզորը բոլորիս էլ պարզ ա: 9 անընդմեջ հաղթանակ (6-ը Լա լիգայում, 3-ը ՉԼ-ում), ընդ որում դրանցից 4-ը ջախջախիչ հաշիվներով: 
> Ի դեպ Բարսան միակ թիմն ա, որը ՉԼ-ում 3 խաղում 3 հաղթանակ ա տարել:
> 
> Էս տարի հզորի հարցը փակած ա


հա  բան չունեմ ասելու էս պահին Բարսան լավագույննա իրա ցուցադրած խաղով, բայց դա 
չի նշանակում որ ամեն ինչ  վճռվածա նորա սկսվել  դեռ առջևումա սեզոնը հետո ինչ որ 3 անընդմեջ հաղթանակա տարել ՉԼ-ում կարողա փլեյ-օֆֆ-ում մի հատ նենց չամուռ  թիմ ռաստվի որ խմբային փուլի սաղ տարած հաղթանակները հեչ լինեն, իսկ  Լա Լիգայում ես շատ կասկածում եմ որ 2-րդ շրջանում Բարսան կկարողանա էս տեմպը պահպանի  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսան, ճիշտ ա, 5:0 կրեց, բայց քաշեց ստավկաս 
> Ցելի 2րդ տայմում մի գոլ էլ չխփին 
> Էն էլ 10 հոգանոց թիմի վրա


Բարսան դրանով հարգեց մրցակցին:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Լա Լիգայում ես շատ կասկածում եմ որ 2-րդ շրջանում Բարսան կկարողանա էս տեմպը պահպանի


Իսկ կասկածներդ ինչ-որ բանով հիմնավորվա՞ծ են:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Իսկ կասկածներդ ինչ-որ բանով հիմնավորվա՞ծ են:



նախ պետք ա ուշադրութոյւն դարձնենք թե ինչ թիմեր են եղել Բարսելոնի վերջին մրցակիցները
Ռասինգ, Սպորտինգ Խ. , Էսպանյոլ , Ատլետիկ Բ.  ,  Ալմերիա ,  Ատլետիկո Մ. ,  Բետիս  
բացի Ատլետիկոից մնացած  կարգով  ցածր թիմեր են
իսկ *եթե* շարունակի Բարսը հաղթարշավը անցկացնելով սենց տպավորիչ խաղեր գիտենք որ  իսպանիայի թիմերը սկսում են էլ ավելի լուրջ նախապատրաստվել ընգծված առաջատարի հետ խաղերում ու ինչքան ուժ ունեն կներդնեն Բարսային հաղթելու համար իսկ մենք բազմիցս համոզվել ենք որ Իսպանիայի առաջնության ամենավերջին թիմերնն էլ առանձին խաղերում  ի վիճակի են պայքարել առաջատարների հետ  ու բնականաբար 2-րդ շրջանում Բարսի համար  շատ դժվարա  լինելու տեմպը պահպանել

----------


## Ռեդ

> Բարսան դրանով հարգեց մրցակցին:


Բարսան դրանով հարգեց Վիվարոյին  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

Ավելացվել է 45 վայրկյան անց



> հա  բան չունեմ ասելու էս պահին Բարսան լավագույննա իրա ցուցադրած խաղով, բայց դա 
> չի նշանակում որ ամեն ինչ  վճռվածա նորա սկսվել  դեռ առջևումա սեզոնը հետո ինչ որ 3 անընդմեջ հաղթանակա տարել ՉԼ-ում կարողա փլեյ-օֆֆ-ում մի հատ նենց չամուռ  թիմ ռաստվի որ խմբային փուլի սաղ տարած հաղթանակները հեչ լինեն, իսկ  Լա Լիգայում ես շատ կասկածում եմ որ 2-րդ շրջանում Բարսան կկարողանա էս տեմպը պահպանի


ես  էլ եմ կարծում որ մի քիչ շուտ սկսեցին Բարսայի երկրպագուները Բարսային բոլոր մրցախաղերի չեմպիոնը համարել, ասեմ որ դեռ շատ շուտ է ինչ որ մի բան ասել Իսպանիայի առաջնության մասին կասեմ որ նույնիսկ երկրորդ մրցաշրջանի կեսերում չեք կարող հաստատ ասել ով ա հաղթելու, իսկ չեմպիոնների լիգայում կան բազմաթիվ թիմեր որ ընդունակ են պայքարելու չեմպիոնի տիտղոսի համար: Հիշենք անցյալ տարի Ռեալին:Խմբային փուլը մի շնչով հաղթահարեցին մյուս տուրում միանգամից երկու պարտություն կրեցին և վերջ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռասինգ, Սպորտինգ Խ. , Էսպանյոլ , Ատլետիկ Բ.  ,  Ալմերիա ,  Ատլետիկո Մ. ,  Բետիս  
> բացի Ատլետիկոից մնացած  կարգով  ցածր թիմեր են


Ես Էսպանյոլին կարգով ցածր թիմ չէի համարի, հատկապես երբ նա խաղում է Բարսայի դեմ: Բարսայի դեմ այդ թիմը քառապատկված եռանդով է խաղում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էս տարի հզորի հարցը փակած ա


 :LOL: կուլեի համար միշտ էլ փակա ...

Վեստ Բրոմվիչի երկրպագույի համար էլ իրա թիմնա հզորը :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսան, ճիշտ ա, 5:0 կրեց, բայց քաշեց ստավկաս 
> Ցելի 2րդ տայմում մի գոլ էլ չխփին 
> Էն էլ 10 հոգանոց թիմի վրա


ու դու չես ամաչում էս տարիքում արդեն ստավկա ես անում? :Angry2: 
լավ ա եղել, որ <<քաշել>> ա, քեզ դաս լինի, որ էլ չդնես :Angry2: 



> Բարսան դրանով հարգեց մրցակցին:


Լեո ջան, հիմա տենց ա կոչվում? :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Ինչպես միշտ, այսօր էլ սպասվում ա խաղի 2 ընթացք:
Եթե 30-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը 3:0 չի, ուրեմն կարաք գնաք քնեք ու արթնանաք խաղի վերջի 15 րոպեներին, որ տեսնեք Messi-ի ու Bojan-ի խփած 2 գնդակները:

----------


## Լեո

Հերթական խոշոր հաշիվը պատրաստ է :Hands Up: 
*Մալագա 1:4 Բարսա*

Շնորհավորում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հերթական խոշոր հաշիվը պատրաստ է
> *Մալագա 1:4 Բարսա*
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ


Շնորհավոր :Sad: 

չուզողը ստեղ ա երևում էլի :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շնորհավոր
> 
> չուզողը ստեղ ա երևում էլի


Աստղ ջան մի տխրի ... 

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս  :Love:

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր, մնումա էս տեմպը մինչև  կլասիկո պահպանեն, Ռեալնել լավ վիճակում հասնի ու բոմբ խաղ կտենանք :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Էս տարվա *Էլ կլասիկոն* պիտի որ ֆուտբոլային գլուխգործոց լինի (չնայած Ռեալը դեռ չի ցուցադրում այն խաղը, որին ընդունակ է, սակայն հուսանք մինչև *Էլ կլասիկո* հունի մեջ կընկնի):

*Բարսա - Ռեալ  * *14.12.2008*

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց ինձ թվումա նախանցած տարվա 3-3–ի նման շեդեվռ խաղ մոտակա տարիներում դժվար էլի տենանք

----------


## Լեո

> բայց ինձ թվումա նախանցած տարվա 3-3–ի նման շեդեվռ խաղ մոտակա տարիներում դժվար էլի տենանք


Հաաաա, լավն էր էտ խաղը :Hands Up:  :Love: 

Մեսսին էլ էտ խաղի դիրիժորն էր :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ խաղը անհատականի ու թմայինի հակամարտութուն էր, ոնց խփեց բայց վերջում շան տղեն))

----------


## Սամվել

> ետ խաղը անհատականի ու թմայինի հակամարտութուն էր, ոնց խփեց բայց վերջում շան տղեն))


Բարսային Մուֆթա տեղը 10 հոգով էին թողել.. կարծեմ Օլեգերին 1ի տայմի վերջում ոչ էնքան կոպիտ խախտման համար հետացրեց...

Մրցավարն էլ Ունդիանո Մալենկոն էր  :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Մրցավարն էլ Ունդիանո Մալենկոն էր


Էս մրցավարը ոնց որ *նավս* լինի: Բայց էս տարի *նավսը* հանել եմ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսային Մուֆթա տեղը 10 հոգով էին թողել.. կարծեմ Օլեգերին 1ի տայմի վերջում ոչ էնքան կոպիտ խախտման համար հետացրեց...
> 
> Մրցավարն էլ Ունդիանո Մալենկոն էր


եթե Օլեգերն էր, ուրեմն լավ էլ <<ոչ այնքան կոպիտ>> խախտում էր

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Էս մրցավարը ոնց որ *նավս* լինի: Բայց էս տարի *նավսը* հանել եմ


իյաաաաաա, էս ինչեր-ինչեր ենք իմանում? :LOL:  սաղ մրցավարներին դու ես ընտրել հա? ու հլը բողոքում ես? :Angry2: 
 :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Օլեգերին 2 դեղին ցուց տվեց, սաղ էլ գիտենք իսպանական սուդյեքին, դեղինները չեն ափսոսում, իսկ տեղ նենց չէր որ բան չկար իմ հիշելով

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, մի ջղայնացի, ուզում էի ասել _"հանել են"_, սխալմամբ գրեցի _"հանել եմ"_


հիմա էլ ցրում ես էլի :LOL: 
արդեն ուշ ա, ֆսյո, դու ասել ես, որ հանել ե*ս*, իսկ ես բնավ չեմ կարծում, որ դու սուտ կարող ես խոսել :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Օլեգերին 2 դեղին ցուց տվեց, սաղ էլ գիտենք իսպանական սուդյեքին, դեղինները չեն ափսոսում, իսկ տեղ նենց չէր որ բան չկար իմ հիշելով


Հա դե ինչքան հիշում եմ մի թեթև խախտում կար.. բայց 2րդ դեղինը ահագին կարմրոտ դեղինա ու իրան միանգամից չեն հանում...  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

http://football.ua/spain/news/13989/page4.html
հեսա հիշողությունների թարմացման համար, փաստորեն առաջիններ հավայի, երկրորդը լռիվ տեղինա եղել, բայց դե ետ չէր խաղի կարևոր պահը, ետվախտ արդեն 2-2 էր հաշիվը, թույն խաղեր իմ տեսած ամենակարգին կլասիկոներ, մենակ Ռամոսի գոլը ինչ արժեր գլխով հետ խփած… ու Ռեալի չեմպիոնության համար բեսամփ դեր խաղաց, ետ խաղից հետո սկսեց հաղթական սերիան որի շնորհիվ վերջը չեմպիոն դառան

----------


## Սամվել

> http://football.ua/spain/news/13989/page4.html
> հեսա հիշողությունների թարմացման համար, փաստորեն առաջիններ հավայի, երկրորդը լռիվ տեղինա եղել, բայց դե ետ չէր խաղի կարևոր պահը, ետվախտ արդեն 2-2 էր հաշիվը, թույն խաղեր իմ տեսած ամենակարգին կլասիկոներ, մենակ Ռամոսի գոլը ինչ արժեր գլխով հետ խփած… ու Ռեալի չեմպիոնության համար բեսամփ դեր խաղաց, ետ խաղից հետո սկսեց հաղթական սերիան որի շնորհիվ վերջը չեմպիոն դառան


Դե էտ էնքանով էր կարևոր որ Բարսը 45 րոպե 10 հոգով խաղաց... 

Բայց դե Ռեալն էլ վատ չէր խաղում.. 

Չնայած էսօրվա պես հիշում եմ Ռամոսի գոլից հետո գոռացի  " ինքն էլ չջոգեց ոնց խփեց"  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ո՞վ ա տեսել Չավիի գոլերը: Սիրու՞ն էին:
Ես չեմ տեսել :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին գրառումներից 8-ը ջնջվել են թեմայից դուրս լինելու պատճառով: Այսուհետ եթե նկատեմ, որ օգտվելով մոդերատորի բացակայությունից խախտումներ եք անում, կրկնակի խիստ եմ լինելու: Իսկ նոր մոդերատորների հարցը շատ շուտով կլուծվի:*

----------


## Լեո

Վալենսիան թքեց 9-րդ տուրում:
Բարսան արդեն մրցաշարային աղյուսակի առաջատարն է :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Malaga	1 - 4  Barcelona
Շարունակելի ....  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալը նիչյա խաղաց…
Ասյպիսով միանձնյա առաջատար ենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Այսպիսով միանձնյա առաջատար ենք

----------


## GevSky

Ինիեստան 6-8 շաբաթ չի խաղալու... Շատ վատա բայց մի բան Պեպը կմտածի.. 2 թեկնածու կա Ինիեստայի տեղը՝ Անրի և Հլեբ

----------


## Taurus

Չէ Գեվ կխաղացնի, Տուրե, Բուսկետս, ու Չավի

----------


## REAL_ist

չե վախենալու չէր, հասարակ տռենիռովկա էր :Cool:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հերթական ջախջախիչ հաղթանակը:

Բարսա -  Վալյադոլիդ՝ 6-0  :Yahoo:   :Goblin:   :Tongue: 

Էտո՛ո, Էտո՛ո, Էտո՛ո, Էտո՛ո, Գուդյոնսեն, Հենրի  :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալիստնե՞ր.. Հո Չվախեցա՞ք


*Ռեալիստնե՞ր..*   այ նույնիսկ բառն է հուշում որ մենք *Ռեալիստ* ենք իսկ դա նշանակում է որ վախենալու բան չենք տեսնում եթե Բարսելոնը ասենք վեց անպատասխան գնադակ ա խփում Վալյադոլիդի դարպասը մենք ասում ենք եթե այդքան լավն ա ոնց որ դուք եք ասում Կլասսիկոյին թող Ռեալին այդքան գնդակ խփի :Tongue: Չնայած դրանից հետո էլ լավը չի դառնա :Tongue: Համել ֆուտբոլում հաշիվը չի կարևոր միավորներն են կարևոր ու եթե դեռ Ռեալը միավորներ ա վաստակում ուրեմն Բարսելոնից թույլ չի/դե դա բնական է/ իսկ այ թե ինչքանով ա Բարսելոնը արժանի այս տարի այդ միավորներին կերևա Կլասսիկոյին :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

եզրաին մրցավարը լավը չէր, 2 անգամ Անրին խաղից դուրս չէր!, Messi-ի գոլը պիտի հաշվեր

----------


## Սամվել

> *Ռեալիստնե՞ր..*   այ նույնիսկ բառն է հուշում որ մենք *Ռեալիստ* ենք իսկ դա նշանակում է որ վախենալու բան չենք տեսնում եթե Բարսելոնը ասենք վեց անպատասխան գնադակ ա խփում Վալյադոլիդի դարպասը մենք ասում ենք եթե այդքան լավն ա ոնց որ դուք եք ասում Կլասսիկոյին թող Ռեալին այդքան գնդակ խփիՉնայած դրանից հետո էլ լավը չի դառնաՀամել ֆուտբոլում հաշիվը չի կարևոր միավորներն են կարևոր ու եթե դեռ Ռեալը միավորներ ա վաստակում ուրեմն Բարսելոնից թույլ չի/դե դա բնական է/ իսկ այ թե ինչքանով ա Բարսելոնը արժանի այս տարի այդ միավորներին կերևա Կլասսիկոյին


Հա դե Դու մենակ Ռեալի խաղը նայի ու մտածի որ տենց էլ պետքա լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս տարվա Բարսան ինձ կամաց-կամաց հիշացնումա 2005-ի Բարսային դեռ մի բան էլ ավել…
Կարևորը գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլնա ու ցավակցում եմ մյուս թիմերին,որոնք դեռ պետքա ընկնեն Բարսի մսաղացի մեջ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Սա հենց այն Բարսան է, որին ես սիրահարվել էի :Love: 
Նա իմ միակ սերն է առ այսօր :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս տարվա Բարսան ինձ կամաց-կամաց հիշացնումա 2005-ի Բարսային դեռ մի բան էլ ավել…
> Կարևորը գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլնա ու ցավակցում եմ մյուս թիմերին,որոնք դեռ պետքա ընկնեն Բարսի մսաղացի մեջ


էս ինչքան եք ոգևորվել? :LOL: 




> Սա հենց այն Բարսան է, որին ես սիրահարվել էի
> Նա իմ միակ սերն է առ այսօր


հետո էլ ասում են աղջիկները սենց, աղջիկները նենց :Tongue:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Հա, մի բան էլ:
Ցավակցում եմ Բարսայից բացի աշխարհի բոլոր մյուս թիմերի երկրպագուներին, որ իրենց թիմի խաղի որակից նույնքան հաճույք երբեք չեն ստանա, ինչքան մենք ենք ստանում:

Մենք ուրիշ ենք, էլի :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա, մի բան էլ:
> Ցավակցում եմ Բարսայից բացի աշխարհի բոլոր մյուս թիմերի երկրպագուներին, որ իրենց թիմի խաղի որակից նույնքան հաճույք երբեք չեն ստանա, ինչքան մենք ենք ստանում:
> 
> Մենք ուրիշ ենք, էլի


պահ, պահ. պահ :LOL: 
եթե կարծում ես, որ քո թիմը լավ մարզավիճակում շատ ավելի լավ ա խաղում ու դու ավելի շատ ես հաճույք ստանում, քան մենք մեր թիմի խաղից, ապա շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել :Tongue: 
մեր թիմը ավելի հաճախ ինտրիգային խաղեր ա ունենում, ու դա ավելի հետաքրքիր է դարձնում ոչ միայն տվյալ մրցավեճը, այլև ամբողջ խաղաշրջանը Ռեալի մասնակցությամբ :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> պահ, պահ. պահ
> եթե կարծում ես, որ քո թիմը լավ մարզավիճակում շատ ավելի լավ ա խաղում ու դու ավելի շատ ես հաճույք ստանում, քան մենք մեր թիմի խաղից, ապա շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել
> մեր թիմը ավելի հաճախ ինտրիգային խաղեր ա ունենում, ու դա ավելի հետաքրքիր է դարձնում ոչ միայն տվյալ մրցավեճը, այլև ամբողջ խաղաշրջանը Ռեալի մասնակցությամբ


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :Lol2: 
Ժողովուրդը մի լավ խոսք ունի. *"Կսկծու փառք Աստծու"*:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդը մի լավ խոսք ունի. *"Կսկծու փարք Աստծու"*:


թարսի պես ես ժողովրդի էդ խոսքը չեմ հասկանում :LOL:  լուրջ
երևի ուզում ա ասի՝ սա է ճշմարտությունը?

----------


## salatik

Բարսելոնը թևերը բացելա  :Hands Up:  
Շնորհավորում եմ , սենց  մեծ քայլերով որ գնա առաջ ռեկորդ կսահմանի, մրցաշրջանի սկզբից արդեն երևի 4 կամ 5 խաղում 6-ական գոլի հեղինակա դարձել, էլ չեմ ասում 5, կամ 4 գոլ խփելու մասին:
Ցափահարությունների արժանի թիմա  :Ok:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ե՞րբ ա Ռեալի հետ խաղալու  :Think: 
Ու ու՞մ դաշտում ա լինելու

----------


## Սամվել

14 Դեկտեմբերի...  Քամփ Նոու  :Cool:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերջին մի քանի Էջերից ջնջվել են թեմայից դուրս բոլոր գրառումները: Խնդրում ենք մնալ թեմայի սահմաններում, քննարկել Բարսելոնայի հետ կապված հարցերը:*
*Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հավերժ հակամարտության հետ կապված գրառումներն այս անգամ չեն ջնջվել, այլ տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան թեմա:*

----------


## Լեո

*Ռեկրեատիվո - Բարսա* խաղում հաշիվը բացված է:  
51-րդ րոպե, Մեսսի :Yes:

----------


## Սամվել

2-0

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Թե էտ Կեյտան որ օրվա գոլ խփողն էր:

----------


## Լեո

Սեյդու Կեյտա, 85'

----------


## Լեո

Լա լիգայի մրցաշարային աղյուսակը 11-րդ տուրից հետո.

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մալադեց Ռեկրեատիվո :Shok:  :Shok:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մալադեց Ռեկրեատիվո


Իրոք մալադեց, որ պարկի բերանը շուտ կապեց  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեսսիի գոլը լավն էր  :Smile:  հիանալի խաղարկված տուգանային  :Love:

----------


## Taurus

Ներս ասում էի չէ շատ չեն լցի, հանգիստ կրինք

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Բարսելոնա -Խետաֆե 1-1
Ռեալը մոտենում ա: :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Բացի հաշվից մնացած բոլոր ցուցանիշներով հաղթեց Բարսան (ինչպես և ցանկացած ուրիշ խաղում):

Ես գոհ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բացի հաշվից մնացած բոլոր ցուցանիշներով հաղթեց Բարսան (ինչպես և ցանկացած ուրիշ խաղում):
> 
> Ես գոհ եմ


մենք էլ :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> մենք էլ


Դուք էլ եք գո՞հ, որ Բարսան անխտիր գերազանցում է իր բոլոր մրցակիցներին…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դուք էլ եք գո՞հ, որ Բարսան անխտիր գերազանցում է իր բոլոր մրցակիցներին…


Մենք հաշվից ենք գոհ :Tongue:

----------


## Enigmatic

էս խաղաշրջանում շատ անարդար են,հատուկ նենց են անում որ էտ Բարսելոնան հաղթի,բայց անարդար,սաղ սուդյաները իրանց են ամեն կերպ պաշտպանում :Bad:  :Bad: վերջում տոնց անարդար էլ հաղթելուա էլի :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## Taurus

> էս խաղաշրջանում շատ անարդար են,հատուկ նենց են անում որ էտ Բարսելոնան հաղթի,բայց անարդար,սաղ սուդյաները իրանց են ամեն կերպ պաշտպանումվերջում տոնց անարդար էլ հաղթելուա էլի


դե որ էտքանը ասեցիր մի հատ էլ օրինակ բեր :
կարաս չմտածես, մեկա չես կարա :Cool:

----------


## Enigmatic

> դե որ էտքանը ասեցիր մի հատ էլ օրինակ բեր :
> կարաս չմտածես, մեկա չես կարա


ինչ օրինակ համարյա ամեն խաղ էլ էտա էլի :Bad:

----------


## Taurus

առանց Ինեստա չի ստացվում, Պեպը մտածելու բան ունի

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> ինչ օրինակ համարյա ամեն խաղ էլ էտա էլի


Հա ըտենց ես էլ կարամ ասեմ լրիվ հակառակը, արի փաստերով խոսենք :Smile: 
երեկվա խաղում մրցավարը ում էր պաշտպանում?

----------


## Enigmatic

> առանց Ինեստա չի ստացվում, Պեպը մտածելու բան ունի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Հա ըտենց ես էլ կարամ ասեմ լրիվ հակառակը, արի փաստերով խոսենք
> երեկվա խաղում մրցավարը ում էր պաշտպանում?


դե երեկվանին բան չեմ ասում երեկ միքիչ լավ էր,բայց դրանից առաջ  շաատ անարդար դեպքեր են եղել,ու իրանք շատ են սիրում սիմուլյանտություն անել :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> դե երեկվանին բան չեմ ասում երեկ միքիչ լավ էր,բայց դրանից առաջ  շաատ անարդար դեպքեր են եղել,ու իրանք շատ են սիրում սիմուլյանտություն անել


Հաստատ մենակ մրցաշրձանի խաղակարգի անարդարությունից վել բան չես (չեք) կարա ասես, իսկ սիմուլյանտությունը շատերի մոտ կա, ու չի կարելի ամբողջ թիմի մասին ասել :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Հաստատ մենակ մրցաշրձանի խաղակարգի անարդարությունից վել բան չես (չեք) կարա ասես, իսկ սիմուլյանտությունը շատերի մոտ կա, ու չի կարելի ամբողջ թիմի մասին ասել


լավ մեկա ինչքան էլ դւք էլ տեսնեք մեկա կասեք իրանք էին ճիշտ,իսկ որ Ռեալը արդար խաղում ա խեղճերի դեմ են դատավորները հատուկ նենց են անում որ իրանց վնաս լինի հետ ընկնեն :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> լավ մեկա ինչքան էլ դւք էլ տեսնեք մեկա կասեք իրանք էին ճիշտ,իսկ որ Ռեալը արդար խաղում ա խեղճերի դեմ են դատավորները հատուկ նենց են անում որ իրանց վնաս լինի հետ ընկնեն


Հա լավ Ռեալը էս մրցաշրջանում չի կարում խաղա :Tongue: , վերջի րոպեներինա միշտ խփում բաղտը բերումա :Cool:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական:Օֆֆտոպը վերջացրեցինք*

----------


## Arman_I

Էս ոչ ոք-ին կարելի է գնահատել  նորմալ,նույնիսկ ինչ որ տեղ սպասելի:Հնարավոր չի հաղթել բոլոր հանդիպումներում վերջապես...Կարևորը զերծ մնացինք տռավմեքից:Հիմա պետքա 1ին տեղը գրավենք ՉԼ խմբայինում... չնայած շատ բարդ խաղա սպասվում Սպորտինգի դաշտում ու արդեն Մեսսի-ով պատրաստվենք շատ բան որոշող դեկտեմբերին...

----------


## Taurus

Փաաաաաաաաաաաա, էս ով ա էկեեեեեեեել, Ակումբի ֆուտբելի թիմը դառավ բավականի հզոր :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Մենակ Մեսսին չի որ Չկար.. Բա Ինեստային մոռացե՞լ եք...

Երրորդն էլ երեկվա Սուձյան որ մի քիչ ֆուտբոլի կանոնները ավելի լավ իմանար .. Բարսան ավելի լավ Արդյունքի կհասներ  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Մենակ Մեսսին չի որ Չկար.. Բա Ինեստային մոռացե՞լ եք...


Bojan-էլ վնասվածք ստացավ

----------


## Taurus

5:2 տարանք, ոնց որ էրեխեքի հետ խաղաինք :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> էսի են կսկծուի մոմենտն ա


Չէ, էտ մոմենտը չի: Էն մոմենտն ա, որ ես խաղը դիտելուց հաճույք ստացա ու գոհ մնացի :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Մարտին Կասերեսը երեկ ահավոր վատ խաղաց :Bad:  
Էտ տղեն հանգիստ կարա տեղափոխվի Օսասունայի կարգի թիմ:

----------


## Taurus

> Մարտին Կասերեսը երեկ ահավոր վատ խաղաց 
> Էտ տղեն հանգիստ կարա տեղափոխվի Օսասունայի կարգի թիմ:


Չէ մի ասա, դեռ ջահել ա, կբացվի, համե էլ անսովոր դիրքում էր խաղում :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ մի ասա, դեռ ջահել ա, կբացվի, համե էլ անսովոր դիրքում էր խաղում


Ինչպես ասում են, կապրենք կտեսնենք: Ուղղակի երեկ Կասերեսի խաղամակարդակը վայել չէր Բարսային: Սխալ փոխանցումների տոկոսը շատ բարձր էր:

Հ.Գ. Կասերեսին հեռվից նմանեցնում եմ Սերխիո Ռամոսին :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իրա համար ահագին էլ փող էին տվել չէ՞ :Think:

----------


## Arman_I

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս կարգին :Hands Up:  հաղթանակի ու գեղեցիկ խաղի կապակցությամբ...Մի մոմենտ որ 2 հատ խփին վրա-վրա միտս էկավ Ռայկարդի վերջին 2 տարիների թիմը :Think: ,բայց դե պատահական էին ավելի շատ էտ գոլերը...առաջինը գոյություն չունեցող շտռաֆից,երկրորդը Մառկեսի անկապ "սրեզկա"-ից...Մեկ էլ մի բան..չեմ հասկանում թե ինչի եք դժգոհ Կասերեսի խաղից?Ոչ մի անձնական մենամարտ էտ տղեն տանուլ չտվեց..ու գործում էր շատ վստահ :Xeloq: Արդեն նշածս 2րդ գոլի ժամանակ էլ ուղղակի չէր սպասում նման անհաջող գլխով խաղ Մառկեսից...պարզապես չկողմնորոշվեց

----------


## Լեո

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս կարգին հաղթանակի ու գեղեցիկ խաղի կապակցությամբ...Մի մոմենտ որ 2 հատ խփին վրա-վրա միտս էկավ Ռայկարդի վերջին 2 տարիների թիմը,բայց դե պատահական էին ավելի շատ էտ գոլերը...առաջինը գոյություն չունեցող շտռաֆից,երկրորդը Մառկեսի անկապ "սրեզկա"-ից...Մեկ էլ մի բան..չեմ հասկանում թե ինչի եք դժգոհ Կասերեսի խաղից?Ոչ մի անձնական մենամարտ էտ տղեն տանուլ չտվեց..ու գործում էր շատ վստահԱրդեն նշածս 2րդ գոլի ժամանակ էլ ուղղակի չէր սպասում նման անհաջող գլխով խաղ Մառկեսից...պարզապես չկողմնորոշվեց


Որ էտ խաղը մի անգամ էլ տեսնես ու Կասերեսի խաղին ուշադիր հետևես, շատ թերություններ կնկատես :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

չէ իրոք անվստահ էր խաղում, բայց ես դժգոհ չեմ, ավելիին չէի էլ սպասում

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կարճ գրեմ Էտո՛օի մասին թե ինչպես Ռեալից հասավ Բարսելոնա: Էտո՛օն Ռեալ Բ-ում սկսեց հանդես գալ 16 տարեկանից 1997 թվականին: Ռեալ Բ-ն այդ տարի հանդես էր գալիս Սեգունդա Դիվիզիոն *Բ*-ում, որտեղ ոչ ԵՄ քաղաքացիները ինչպիսին էր Էտո՛օ-ն իրավունք չունեին խաղալ: Որպես հետևանք նրան վարձակալությամբ տվեցին Սեգունդայում հանդես եկող Լեգանես ակումբ 97-98 մրցաշրջանում: 98ին նորամուտ է նշում Ռեալի կազմում Պրմեռայում, բայց խաղում է ընդամենը 1 խաղ: 98-99 ձմեռային տրանսֆերի ժամանակ Ռեալը նրան նորից տալիս է վարձակալության այս անգամ Էսպանյոլ: 99-2000 Նորից Ռեալ, 5 խաղ, ձմեռային տրանսֆերի ժամանակ նորից վարձակալություն, հիմա արդեն Մալյորկա: 2000-2001 Մալյորկա վարձակալություն: 2001-ին Մալյորկան գնում է Էտո՛օ-ին, բայց Ռեալին են շարունակում պատկանել նրա իրավունքների մի մասը: Մալյորկայում վերջապես Էտո՛օն սկսում է կայուն խաղային պրակտիկա ստանալ մասնակցում է մինչև 2004 թ. 133 խաղի խփելով 56 գնդակ: Նվաճում է Իսպանիայի գավաթը, որի նվաճման գործում մեծ է հենց Էտո՛օ-ի բաժինը: 2004-ին երբ Բարսելոնը որոշում է գնել Էտո՛օ-ին *Ռեալում հիշում են այն մասին որ տրանսֆերի մի մասը պատկանում է իրենց: Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը ցանկանում է հետ գնել Էտո՛օ-ի տրանսֆերը ու նրան վարձակալությամբ տալ այլ ակումբի* :օ Բայց Ռեալի պլանները խափանվում են, ու Էտո՛օ-ն հայտնվում  է Բարսելոնում, որտեղ էլ խաղում է մինչև օրս, մասնակցել է 119 խաղի, խփել 91 գնդակ  :Love:  (սա միայն ներքին առաջնության խաղերում): 

Հ.Գ. Դե էսքանից հետո ինքը չի դու ես, Ռեալին կսիրեիր թե չէ: Ռեալը Էտոի համար ոչինչ չի արել, բացի նրան խոչնդոտելուց, ու Ռեալին Էտո՛օի վերաբերմունքը անձամբ ես համարում եմ շատ բնական ու տեղին  :Wink: 

Աղբյուրները՝

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Eto'o
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Это’о,_Самуэль
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/foot...ca/3894767.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/foot...pe/3556318.stm

----------


## Bayern Munchen

հիմա նայում եմ Սեվիլիա-Բարսելոնա հանդիպումը իրոք որ Բարսելոնան չեմպիոնին վայել հանդիպումա անցկացնում,արժանիա Բարսան իրա այսօրվա խաղով ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ...Հոյակապ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունի Բարսան  :Hands Up:  իսկ Ռեալը ետնապահին բնորոշ ֆուտբոլ խաղաց ու արժանիորեն պարտվեց 3-1 հաշվով չնայած որ ավելի խոշոր հաշվով կարար պարտվեր :LOL:  հալալա Խետաֆեին :Ok: 
1 հատ էլ գոլ Մեսսի կատարմամբ եվ Սեվիլիա-Բարսա 0-3 ......:

----------


## Arman_I

Այոոոոոոոո!!!!!Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս փայլուն հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ.... :Hands Up: 
և դե իհարկե Բռավո Խետաֆե...Հալալա էտ թիմին...

----------


## Taurus

Շատ լավն էր, շնորհավորում եմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> հիմա նայում եմ Սեվիլիա-Բարսելոնա հանդիպումը իրոք որ Բարսելոնան չեմպիոնին վայել հանդիպումա անցկացնում,արժանիա Բարսան իրա այսօրվա խաղով ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ...Հոյակապ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունի Բարսան  իսկ Ռեալը ետնապահին բնորոշ ֆուտբոլ խաղաց ու արժանիորեն պարտվեց 3-1 հաշվով չնայած որ ավելի խոշոր հաշվով կարար պարտվեր հալալա Խետաֆեին
> 1 հատ էլ գոլ Մեսսի կատարմամբ եվ Սեվիլիա-Բարսա 0-3 ......:


Կներես, բայց շատ տարօրինակ բաներ ես ասում :Shok: Ի՞նչ ետնապահի խաղի մասին ես խոսում:Դու ընդհանրապես մենակ երե՞կ ես սկսել Իսպանիայի առաջնություն նայել :Think: չեմ հասկանում, սիրում ես Բարսելոնային, քո խնդիրն է, բայց Ռեալի նկատմամբ մի այլ կարգի ատելություն ունես, այնպիսին, ինչպիսին չունեն նույնիսկ այստեղի Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները:Կարող է էտոո տեղը դու ես եղել :LOL: 
Նեց ես խոսում, ոնց, որ քո անձնական շահերնա որտնահարել Ռեալը :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկ Բարսելոնան հերթական անգամ ապացուցեց իր բարձր կարգը… Հերթական խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակը :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Wink: 
Սևիլիա-Բարսելոնա 0-3  :Love: 
Հաջորդը  Վալենսիան է :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

Բայց Մեսսիին հալալա, իրոք կարգին ֆուտբոլիստա, ես էտ ֆուտբոլիստին շատ եմ հարգում

----------


## Լեո

Սևիլիայի դարպասը Մեսիի խփած 2-րդ (խաղում 3-րդ) գոլը տեսե՞լ եք… Ես ուղղակի ապշել էի, թե ինչ արագությամբ է վազում շրջանցում պաշտպանին ու դարպասապահին :Shok:  Ինտերնետից գոլի պահը (վիդեոն) քաշել եմ: Ինչքան էլ նայում եմ, մեկ ա էլի ամեն անգամ զարմանում եմ նրա արագության վրա: Տեսնե՞ս Մեսիից ավելի արագավազ ֆուտբոլիստ կա աշխահում :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Հաջորդը  Վալենսիան է


Անցած մրցաշրջանի *6-0*-ն հիշեցնելու ենք :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Շատ ափսոս, որ Էտոոն չի խաղալու Վալենսիայի հետ հանդիպմանը :Sad:  Նրա բացակայությամբ իմ կարծիքով Գվարդիոլան թիմին խաղադաշտ դուրս կբերի հետևյալ ստրատեգիայով.

-----------*Henry*--------------------------*Messi*-------------- 
-------------------------*Gudionsen*-------------------------- 
---------------*Keita*----------------------*Xavi*----------------- 
-----------------------------*Toure*------------------------------ 
------*Puyol*---------------------------------------*Alves*------ 
-----------------*Pique*--------------*Marqes*------------------- 
---------------------------*Valdes*--------------------------------

----------


## Taurus

Ես կարծում եմ որ Բուսկետսն ու Բոժանը կխաղան

----------


## Լեո

> Ես կարծում եմ որ Բուսկետսն ու Բոժանը կխաղան


Կարծում եմ, որ կլինեն հետևյալ փոփոխությունները.
*Հլեբ* -- *Կեյտա*
*Բուսկեստ* -- *Տուրե*
*Բոյան* -- *Անրի*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էտո՛օն ինադու, դեղին ստացավ անցած խաղին որ հանկարծ նենց չլիներ որ Վալենսիայի հետ ստանար ու Ռեալի հետ խաղը բաց թողներ  :LOL: 

նենց էլ անկապ տեղը ստացավ, մարդ բան չջոգեց  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
լավնա էլի հո զոռով չի  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Էտո՛օն ինադու, դեղին ստացավ անցած խաղին որ հանկարծ նենց չլիներ որ Վալենսիայի հետ ստանար ու Ռեալի հետ խաղը բաց թողներ


Ես էլ եմ էդպես մտածում :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինքը միշտ էլ տենցա արել  :LOL: 

անցած տարի էլ ինադու ստացավ ու չմասնակցեց Բեռնաբեուի խաղին որ էն միջանցք են որ սարքում դրան չմասնակցի  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց դե մեկա ես չեմ սիրում որ ինչ-որ խաղի համար նախորդը զոհաբերում են :Wink: 
Թող զգույշ խաղար 2 խաղում էլ դեղին չստանար :Pardon:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց դե մեկա ես չեմ սիրում որ ինչ-որ խաղի համար նախորդը զոհաբերում են
> Թող զգույշ խաղար 2 խաղում էլ դեղին չստանար


Ինչքան էլ զգույշ խաղար, միևնույն է գոյություն ունեն ծախու մրցավարներ, որոնք կարող են դեղին քարտ ցույց տալ անտեղի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչքան էլ զգույշ խաղար, միևնույն է գոյություն ունեն ծախու մրցավարներ, որոնք կարող են դեղին քարտ ցույց տալ անտեղի:


դե լավ էլի, Լեո ջան, վաաաաաաայ :Angry2:  էլի ծախու-մախու մրցավարներ: Տեսնում եմ՝ Ռեալը քանի մրցավար ա առել

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ զգույշ խաղալ ձևակերպման հետ: Լավ ֆուտբոլիստը միշտ պիտի խաղա մաքսիմալ հնարավորություններով: Կհիշես 2003-ի ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչը, Յուվենտուս, Նեդվեդ, խաղի վերջին րոպեներին ստացավ դեղին քարտ, ու ֆինալին չմասնակցեց: երբ հետո լրագրողը ասեց մի քիչ զգույշ խաղաիք, ինքը պատասխանեց «Ես Պավել Նեդվեդն եմ: Ես միշտ խաղում եմ այպես ինչպես կարող եմ, ուժերս մաքսիմալ ներդնելով:» Ու ես իրան համարում եմ իսկական օրինակելի ֆուտբոլիստ: Այ թե շատերը իրա նման լինեին:  :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> դե լավ էլի, Լեո ջան, վաաաաաաայ էլի ծախու-մախու մրցավարներ: Տեսնում եմ՝ Ռեալը քանի մրցավար ա առել


հեռու մի գնա Աստղ ջան, անցած խաղը հիշի  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հեռու մի գնա Աստղ ջան, անցած խաղը հիշի


Ներսես ջան, ես էլ չեմ դնելու թվարկեմ էն դեպքերը, երբ մրցավարները ուղղակի բացահայտ թշնամանքով են վերաբերվել Ռեալին :Wink: . Ռեալը ազնիվ խաղի կրող ա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե բայց են որ մրցավարները ծախու են լինում, կամ լավ ծախու չասենք ասենք կողմնակալ են լինում բացահայտ բոլորիս էլ հայտնիա: Մի օր էս թիմի օգտին մի օր էն:

----------


## Vaho

Ցանկացac  թիմ որ ուզենա կարա ընեց խաղ խաղա, որ մրցավարների ոչ կողմնակալությունը աշխատի ոչ ել ծախու լինելը, այսինք պետքա հենց ֆուտբոլիստը թույլ չտա, որ մրցավարը կարենա իրա «կեխտոտ» մտադրությունները իրականացնի :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ցանկացac  թիմ որ ուզենա կարա ընեց խաղ խաղա, որ մրցավարների ոչ կողմնակալությունը աշխատի ոչ ել ծախու լինելը, այսինք պետքա հենց ֆուտբոլիստը թույլ չտա, որ մրցավարը կարենա իրա «կեխտոտ» մտադրությունները իրականացնի


դե միանշանակ ասել չես կարող: Ֆուտբոլիստը ինչ անի, եթե էդ մրցավարը խաղը վարելու փոխարեն, նայում ա ինչ հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստ կա, իրա աղջկա համար ստորագրություն վերցնի

սկզբունքայնության գործոնն էլ կա. մրցավարը ամեն անգամ չի կարող փոխել որոշումը. սա կառաջացնի անվստահություն իր գործողությունների հանդեպ, և ինքը կկորցնի խաղի <<ղեկը>> ձեռքում պահելու հնարավորությունը :Wink:

----------


## Economist

Եղբորս Խնդրանքով... 



> Vro-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Ցանկացac  թիմ որ ուզենա կարա ընեց խաղ խաղա, որ մրցավարների ոչ կողմնակալությունը աշխատի ոչ ել ծախու լինելը, այսինք պետքա հենց ֆուտբոլիստը թույլ չտա, որ մրցավարը կարենա իրա «կեխտոտ» մտադրությունները իրականացնի
> 
> 
> Արա դե որ սենց չեն ասում...
> 
> Նայե՞լ ես 2002ի Իսպանիա – Կորեա ու Իտալիա Կորեա խաղերը





> Astgh-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Ներսես ջան, ես էլ չեմ դնելու թվարկեմ էն դեպքերը, երբ մրցավարները ուղղակի բացահայտ թշնամանքով են վերաբերվել Ռեալին. Ռեալը ազնիվ խաղի կրող ա
> 
> 
> Մեղք էլ են

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եղբորս Խնդրանքով...


Սամվել, դե գրում ես, մարդավարի գրի էլի, ինչ ես ուրիշի նիկով մտնում, մի հատ էլ գրում՝ եղբորս խնդրանքով :LOL: 

իրա տեղը ես եմ պատասխանում՝ հա, տեսել եմ էդ խաղերը, բայց քանի որ Իտալիան ինձ բնավ չէր հետաքրքրում, Իսպանիա-Կորեա խաղն եմ հիշում, հիշում խփած-չհաշված գոլերը... և?

իսկ իմ մասով ասեմ, որ .... խելոք մնա :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## Economist

> Սամվել, դե գրում ես, մարդավարի գրի էլի, ինչ ես ուրիշի նիկով մտնում, մի հատ էլ գրում՝ եղբորս խնդրանքով
> 
> 
> իսկ իմ մասով ասեմ, որ .... խելոք մնա


Իրականում  Սամվելը իրոք եղբայրսա... 




> իրա տեղը ես եմ պատասխանում՝ հա, տեսել եմ էդ խաղերը, բայց քանի որ Իտալիան ինձ բնավ չէր հետաքրքրում, Իսպանիա-Կորեա խաղն եմ հիշում, հիշում խփած-չհաշված գոլերը... և?


Եվ էն որ միտքը սխալ էր պարզ չի՞  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եվ էն որ միտքը սխալ էր պարզ չի՞


պարզը պարզ ա, բայց դա ինչ ա փոխում? Վրոն մի քիչ սխալ էր ձևակերպել միտքը, Սամվելն էլ իր ոճի մեջ ա

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ներսես ջան, ես էլ չեմ դնելու թվարկեմ էն դեպքերը, երբ մրցավարները ուղղակի բացահայտ թշնամանքով են վերաբերվել Ռեալին. Ռեալը ազնիվ խաղի կրող ա


լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալը ազնիվ խաղի կրող ա


 :Lol2:   :Lol2: 
Սա պետք ա գրվեր Զվարճալի բաժնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> 


ուրախ եմ, որ համաձայն ես /քո ոճով :Tongue: /

----------


## Լեո

> ուրախ եմ, որ համաձայն ես /քո ոճով/


Շփոթել ես Աստղ ջան, նենգափոխելը իմ ոճը չէ :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շփոթել ես Աստղ ջան, նենգափոխելը իմ ոճը չէ


իմ գրառումներից մեկը հենց տենց էլ արել էիր :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

Կարող ա թարգեք իրար կծելը, դեռ մինչև ամսի 14-ը շատ կա կհասցնեք,

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարող ա թարգեք իրար կծելը, դեռ մինչև ամսի 14-ը շատ կա կհասցնեք,


ես ու Լեոն գոնե իրար չենք կծում. կատակ ա :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ես ու Լեոն գոնե իրար չենք կծում. կատակ ա


Ես ու Աստղը ախպեր ենք :Smile:  Շամ եմ իրեն սիրում :Blush: 
Ես գիտեմ, ինքը հոգու խորքում բարսելոնիստա (ճիշտը էլի ինձնի՞ց պիտի դուրս գա)  :LOL: 

Հաա, մեկ էլ պաշտում եմ, որ սկսում ա ատամներով Ռեալին պաշտպանել :Smile:  Շա~տ զվարճալի ա ստացվում...

Հ.Գ. Աստղ ջան :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ներսես ջան, ես էլ չեմ դնելու թվարկեմ էն դեպքերը, երբ մրցավարները ուղղակի բացահայտ թշնամանքով են վերաբերվել Ռեալին. Ռեալը ազնիվ խաղի կրող ա


Չեմ հասկանում, ակնհայտ չ՞ի, որ դա այդպես ա :Shok:  :Angry2: Ինչ քննարկելու առիթ կա, թող ամեն մեկը իր թիմի վաճառված խաղերը նայի ու հետո Ռեալին ասի:Ցանկացած երկրի առաջնությունում կան այդպիսի թիմեր, բայց միևնույննա աշխարհի ամենակաշառող ակումբը կրկին Ռեալնա :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ու Աստղը ախպեր ենք Շամ եմ իրեն սիրում
> Ես գիտեմ, ինքը հոգու խորքում բարսելոնիստա (ճիշտը էլի ինձնի՞ց պիտի դուրս գա) 
> 
> Հաա, մեկ էլ պաշտում եմ, որ սկսում ա ատամներով Ռեալին պաշտպանել Շա~տ զվարճալի ա ստացվում...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Աստղ ջան


 :Blush: 

բարսելոնիստ չեմ, էդ հաստատ :Wink:  Իրենց պայքարը արդարացված է ինձ համար, քանի որ ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքը ես հարգում եմ. բայց . . . եթե չեն ուզում Իսպանիայի թագավորության հետ որևէ կապ ունենալ, ֆուտբոլի ու ընդհանրապես սպորտի ոլորտում էլ թող հանդես չգան Լա Լիգայի շրջանակներում, առավել ևս . . .ազգային հավաքականում :Shok: 

ատամներով չեմ պաշտպանում, միայն ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունն եմ գրում :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Լեո ջան :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Կլասիկոյին...

Ո՞վա գալիս իրար հետ նայենք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Հ.Գ. Լեո ջան


Հա ջան :Smile: 




> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Կլասիկոյին...


Սաղս էլ անհամբեր ենք սպասում: Քիչ մնաց :Smile:  Մնացել ա Վալենսիայի վրայով անցնենք :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Կլասիկոյին...


ով չի սպասում? :Tongue: 



> Հա ջան


հեչ, ստորագրությունդ...... :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Էրիկ Աբիդալն արդեն ապաքինվել է և պատրաստ է խաղադաշտ վերադառնալ :Hands Up:  
Հնարավոր է Գվարդիոլան նրան խաղադաշտ դուրս կբերի հենց առաջիկա Վալենսիայի հետ հանդիպմանը:

Հ.Գ. Առողջություն Անդրեասին և Գաբիին :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

դժվար Աբիդալը էսօր խաղա մեկնարկում, ինչպես միշտ Puyol, Marques, Pique, Alves

----------


## Սամվել

> դժվար Աբիդալը էսօր խաղա մեկնարկում, ինչպես միշտ Puyol, Marques, Pique, Alves


Պիկեն Կարգին տղայա.. Ինձ դզելա  :Ok: Իրա տարիքի համար իդեալական խաղումա  :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Պիկեն Կարգին տղայա.. Ինձ դզելա Իրա տարիքի համար իդեալական խաղումա


Էս տարի նորեկները հիմնականում արդարացնում են սպասելիքները :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

> Էս տարի նորեկները հիմնականում արդարացնում են սպասելիքները


Որովհետև Պեպի դաստիարակված էրեխեքն են, իրա հալալ զուլալ ձեռի տակ մեծացած, պարապած ջահելներն են.... Ապրի Պեպը ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը գցեց 1-2 ամսվա մեջ ընդամենը: :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Որովհետև Պեպի դաստիարակված էրեխեքն են, իրա հալալ զուլալ ձեռի տակ մեծացած, պարապած ջահելներն են.... Ապրի Պեպը ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը գցեց 1-2 ամսվա մեջ ընդամենը:


Իրա Երակներում Բարսելանայի Արյունա Հոսում.. Ինքը Բարսելոնայի Օդա միշտ շնչել... Մեծությունա  :Cool:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ասեմ չէ՞  :Smile: 

հերթական խոշոր հաշվով ջախջախումը  :Love:   :Yahoo: 
Բարսա - Վալենսիա 4-0  :Love: 
Հենրի 20'
Հենրի 28'
Դանի Ալվեշ 46'
Հենրի 79'

հաջորդը Ռեալնա  :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

*Այո~, Վալենսիան նույնպես կոտլետ դարձավ Բարսայի մսաղաց-մամլիչում* :Hands Up:  :Yes:  :Yahoo: 

*Բարսա 4 - 0 Վալենսիա*

*Շնորհավոր, կուլեներ* :Bux: 

*Հ.Գ. Հաջորդ տուրում քյուֆթա ենք պատրաստելու* :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

4-0 Վալենսիային էլ քամեցինք :Love: 
Անրին հեթ-տրիկ արեց` ապրի ինքը :Love: 
Հիմա Անրիս ախորժակը բացված կմոտենա Ռեալի հետ խաղին+ Էտո'ոն արդեն 2 տուրա ախորժակ պահում :LOL:  5-ից 6 գնդակ` Մինիմում :Tongue:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Հասկանում ենք Բարսելոնայի և Ռեալի երկրպագուներին: Հասկանում ենք նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի՝ իր թիմին երկրպագելու փաստը: Հասկանում ենք...
Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք չպետք է հարգեն ակումբի կանոնադրությունը, ակումբում կատարեն գրառումներ այնտեղ, որտեղ կուզեն, այնպես, ինչպես կուզեն:
Իսկ դրանից հետո համապատասխան մարդիկ կմաքրեն իրենց թողած հետքերը թեմաներից: 
Մի բան չպետք է մոռանալ, ակումբում գոյություն ունեն նմանատիպ քայլերին համապատասխան կանխող  շատ արդյունավետ միջոցներ: Դրանք կարող են կիրառվել ցանկացած պահի: 
Հասկանալով և ըմբռնումով մոտենալով ձեզ բոլորիդ՝ այս անգամ ոչ մի նկատողություն չի տրվում, ոչ մեկը որևէ խնդիր չի ունենում սպորտ բաժնում իր լինել-չլինելու հետ:
Հնարավորինս բոլոր թեմայից դուրս գրառումները տեղափոխվում են համապատասխան թեմաներ, մնացած թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվում են:
Հուսամ, որ նման պատկերի ականատես չենք լինի վաղը, երբ արդեն ստիպված կկիրառվեն համապատասխան միջոցներ ու շատ խիստ, դա էլ երաշխավորում եմ:
Վայելեք ֆուտբոլ ու քննարկենք այն "Դար" ակումբում:
Բարի ժամանց բոլորին:*

----------


## Amourchik

> 4-0 Վալենսիային էլ քամեցինք
> Անրին հեթ-տրիկ արեց` ապրի ինքը
> Հիմա Անրիս ախորժակը բացված կմոտենա Ռեալի հետ խաղին+ Էտո'ոն արդեն 2 տուրա ախորժակ պահում 5-ից 6 գնդակ` Մինիմում


Անցյալ տարի Ռեալը հաղթեց Վիլլյառեալին 0-5/վերջինիս դաշտում/ Վալենսիային 5-1, բայց մենք՝ռեալիստներս, անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ չէինք անում այս ու այն կողմում :Ok: Հասկանում եմ ձեր ուրախությունը, բայց նման բաներ կգրեք այն ժամանակ, երբ դա իրողություն կլինի :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

*Բ Ե Լ Ի Ս Ի Մ Ո*  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Անցյալ տարի Ռեալը հաղթեց Վիլլյառեալին 0-5/վերջինիս դաշտում/ Վալենսիային 5-1, բայց մենք՝ռեալիստներս, անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ չէինք անում այս ու այն կողմումՀասկանում եմ ձեր ուրախությունը, բայց նման բաներ կգրեք այն ժամանակ, երբ դա իրողություն կլինի


Ոչ թե անպատասխանատու հայտարարությունա,այլ պարզապես ցանկություն :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ոչ թե անպատասխանատու հայտարարությունա,այլ պարզապես ցանկություն


Ինձ ուղղակի թվաց, որ դու դա որպես իրականություն ես գրել, ոչ թե որպես ցանկություն :Xeloq:  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Ինիեստան վերադառնում է... Անդրեսը արդեն սկսել է վերականգնողական շրջանի վերջին փուլը և մարզվում է ընդհանուր թիմի հետ, մյուս նորությունը դա Գաբի Միլիտոյի վերադարձն է, որը դեռ առաջին փուլում է: 
Այսպիսով հնարավոր է տեսնենք Ինիեստային Ռեալի կամ Վիլլառեալի հետ խաղի ժամանակ, իսկ Միլիտոյին արդեն ձմեռային արձակուրդներից հետո :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինիեստան վերադառնում է... Անդրեսը արդեն սկսել է վերականգնողական շրջանի վերջին փուլը և մարզվում է ընդհանուր թիմի հետ, մյուս նորությունը դա Գաբի Միլիտոյի վերադարձն է, որը դեռ առաջին փուլում է: 
> Այսպիսով հնարավոր է տեսնենք Ինիեստային Ռեալի կամ Վիլլառեալի հետ խաղի ժամանակ, իսկ Միլիտոյին արդեն ձմեռային արձակուրդներից հետո


Բայց ու՞մ տեղնա խաղալու Միլիտոն  :Blush:   :Think:  

Չեմ Ուզում Պիկեին զամեն նստցնեն  :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց ու՞մ տեղնա խաղալու Միլիտոն   
> 
> Չեմ Ուզում Պիկեին զամեն նստցնեն


Չէն նստռանի, եթե Միլիտոն վերադառնա էլ փոխարինող պաշտպանա դառնալու :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէն նստռանի, եթե Միլիտոն վերադառնա էլ փոխարինող պաշտպանա դառնալու


Չեղավ, էս արդեն Միլիտոյին թոշակի եք ուղարկում: 
Պիկեն դեռ շա՜տ երկար ճամփա ունի անցնելու Միլիտո դառնալւո համար…

Հ.Գ. Վահիկ, ավատարդ հզոր ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չեղավ, էս արդեն Միլիտոյին թոշակի եք ուղարկում: 
> Պիկեն դեռ շա՜տ երկար ճամփա ունի անցնելու Միլիտո դառնալւո համար…
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վահիկ, ավատարդ հզոր ա


Հա,համաձայն եմ Պիկեն դեռ շատ աճելու տեղ ունի,բայց այ Միլիտո դառնալու հետ համաձայն չեմ:  :Ok: 
Կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքով Բարսան ընդհանրապես չպետքա Միլիտոյին առներ: Անցած տարվա Բարսայի ամենաանհաջող ձեռքբերումն էր Միլիտոն ըստ ինձ ու միշտ նեռվայնանում էի,որ իրա պատճառով Մարկեսը մնում էր պահեստայինների նստարանին:  :Smile: 
Պիկեն հեռանկարային պաշտպանա,իրան խաղացնելով ահագին լավ հեռանկար կստեղծվի պաշտպանությունում :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հա,համաձայն եմ Պիկեն դեռ շատ աճելու տեղ ունի,բայց այ Միլիտո դառնալու հետ համաձայն չեմ: 
> Կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքով Բարսան ընդհանրապես չպետքա Միլիտոյին առներ: Անցած տարվա Բարսայի ամենաանհաջող ձեռքբերումն էր Միլիտոն ըստ ինձ ու միշտ նեռվայնանում էի,որ իրա պատճառով Մարկեսը մնում էր պահեստայինների նստարանին: 
> Պիկեն հեռանկարային պաշտպանա,իրան խաղացնելով ահագին լավ հեռանկար կստեղծվի պաշտպանությունում


Վահիկ ջան, էս ինչքա՜ն ես փնտրել, մինչև էս ավատարիդ նկարը գտել ես  :Jpit: 
fexclub.net-ում ռեգիստրացիա էս արել

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ավարտվեց ՉԼ խմբային մրցաշարը: Այսպիսով 1/8 եզրափակիչում Բարսելոնան հանդիպելու է էս 4 թիմերից որևէ մեկի հետ` Չելսի,Ինտեր,Լիոն,Արսենալ  :Wink: 
Ամեն դեպքում շատ հետաքրքիր հակամարտություն է լինելու :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Չավին և Մեսսին հայտնվել են ՖԻՖԱ-ի վարկածով տարվա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի թեկնածուների թոփ հնգյակում.

*Չավի
Մեսսի
Ռոնալդու 
Կակա 
Տորես*

 Լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի անունը կհրապարակվի հունվարի 12-ին Ցյուրիխում: ՖԻՖԱ-ի վարկածով լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կդառնա այն ֆուտբոլիստը, ով կհավաքի աշխարհի հավաքականների մարզիչների և ավագների առավելագույն ձայները:

----------


## GevSky

Ինձ թվումա Մեսսին, Ռոնալդուն և Կական կկազմեն եռյակը, ու Մեսսին կստանա գլխավոր մրցանակը :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինձ թվումա Մեսսին, Ռոնալդուն և Կական կկազմեն եռյակը, ու Մեսսին կստանա գլխավոր մրցանակը


Իմ կարծիքով Չավին կլինի եռյակի մեջ:

----------


## GevSky

Դե Չավին որ լինի եռյակում, ուրեմն ոսկե գնդակի վախտ գոնե 5 տեղը չէր լինի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռոնալդու
Մեսսի
Տորրես
Չավի
Կակա

Սենցա լինելու...  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնցիներին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:
Հուսով եմ պատասխան խաղին երկու թիմերն էլ ամբողջական կազմերով կլինեն:

----------


## Kita

ՈՒՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Hands Up: 
Կայֆ էր :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ, լավ խաղ էր, մի քիչ Մեսսիին ջարդեցին, բայց պինդ տղայա կդիմանա: Ռեալն էլ դուրս եկավ, բավականի կազմակերպված խաղ էին խաղում, Դռենտեն վերջն էր, այ մենակ պիտի են գօլը խփեր, ափսոս Սնեյդերը նորից վնասվածք ստացավ:
Հիմա կարևորը պետք ա մտածել, էս տարվա ամենավտանգավոր մրցակցի հետ խաղի մասին, Լա լիգայի կենտրոնական խաղը դեռ առջևում է Villareal-Barcelona

----------


## Սամվել

Բարսելոնա – Ռեալ Մադրիդ 2 - 0

Էտո՛ո  :Cool: 
Մեսսի (բայց Ի՜նչ գոլ էր) :Love:

----------


## GevSky

Հա ինձ առաջին գոլը չբավարարեց քանի-որ ցանցին չկպավ  մեջից հանին, բայց դե դա կապ չուներ, մեկել լավ եղավ որ 11 մ չխփին, իմացեք ընդամենը, որ կարար 3-0 լիներ.... 
Բյց ինչ ճիշտնա Ռեալը այդքանել թույլ խաղ ցույց չտվեց ինչպես սպասվում էր, ուղղակի փաստն այն է որ այս պահին իրոք բարսան ուժեղ էր, դա ինձ ցույց տվեց խաղը այլ ոչ թե հաշիվը

----------


## Arman_I

Կառոչի սենց.... :LOL: 

Փայլուն հաղթանակ... :Hands Up: մի քիչ ուշացած գոլեր....ԲՌԱՎՈ բոլորին լավ երեկո պարգևելու համար...Ռեալը ընենց ոչնչոտ դիմադրեց...ամեն ինչ ընկավ իր տեղը...հավայի անցած սեզոնի երկու խաղերի արդյունքների հիշեցումից պրծանք :Cool:  :Tongue: 
Վերջում սաղ ստադյոնը բայց ոնց էր երգում....ՄԱԴՐԻԴ ԿԱԲՌՈՆ–ՍԱԼՈՒԴԱ ԿԱՄՊԵՈՆ :Love:  :Goblin:

----------


## GevSky

Սալուդա ի՞նչա նշանակում, Մադրիդցիները այծեր են ու եսիմ ինչ չեմպիոն.. այդքանը մոտավորապես հասկացա

----------


## Arman_I

> Սալուդա ի՞նչա նշանակում, Մադրիդցիները այծեր են ու եսիմ ինչ չեմպիոն.. այդքանը մոտավորապես հասկացա


Խոզ Մադրիդ -շնորհավորիր չեմպիոնին.... :LOL:

----------


## Հենո

Շմորհավորում եմ բոլոր Բարսայի երկրպագուներին...

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսի բալեյշիկներին, լավ խաղ էր, իսկական կլասիկո, ափսոփ մերոնք տարվան, բայց ոչինչ կեսը դեռ առջևումա, թող հիվանդները վերադառնան շարք էն վախտ կտեսնենք:
Բայց Բարսելոնը էն բարսելոնը չեր որ վերջին խաղերում կար, համենայնդեպս երեք միաորով ևս առաջ գնացին, արդեն շատ հելավ, 12 միվոր :Wink: 

Նաղդի շնորհավոր  :Pardon:

----------


## Amourchik

> Կառոչի սենց....
> 
> Փայլուն հաղթանակ...մի քիչ ուշացած գոլեր....ԲՌԱՎՈ բոլորին լավ երեկո պարգևելու համար...Ռեալը ընենց ոչնչոտ դիմադրեց...ամեն ինչ ընկավ իր տեղը...հավայի անցած սեզոնի երկու խաղերի արդյունքների հիշեցումից պրծանք
> Վերջում սաղ ստադյոնը բայց ոնց էր երգում....ՄԱԴՐԻԴ ԿԱԲՌՈՆ–ՍԱԼՈՒԴԱ ԿԱՄՊԵՈՆ


Առաջին հերթին կշնորհավորեմ ձեզ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:
Բայց կան բաներ, որոնք կուզենայի, որ չհերքեիր: :Ok: 
Դուք ուզում էիք ավելի մեծ հաշով հաղթել, որ ազատվեիք այն ամենից, ինչ Ռեալը ձեզ հետ արել էր, բայց չստացվեց:Այն ինչ արեցին երեկ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները, միայն հպարտությամբ  է լցնում սիրտս, մեկ էլ արի այդ կոպիտ բառերը դիր մի կողմ, քանի որ Ռեալի երկրպագուներն էլ են այնտեղ՝Սանտիագո Բերնաբեու մարզադաշտում, գոռում ավելի վատ բառեր, քան կպատկերացնես, բայց մենք այստեղ այդ բառապաշարից չենք օգտվում :Ok: 
Հ.Գ. համ էլ վերջին հինգ խաղերում, առաջին անգամ հաղթեցիք Ռեալին, այն էլ ոչ անյպես, ինչպես կուզենայիք, բայց այնուամենայինվ շնորհավորում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

ՈՒ համել մեզ ինչ պետքէ թե էտ Իսպանացիները ինչ խնդիրներ ունեն իրար հետ, իրար խոզ կասեն, կհայոյեն, մենք ստեղ հայերով ենք իրար հետ խոսում, կիսվում, կարծիքներ արտահայտում, թե չե կատալոնացիները ասենք Ռեալին անպատվել են ու յանի ինչ որ  մենք  էտի դնենք վերցենք, էտ իրանց խնդիրնա, իբեր էտ նույն կատալոնացիները եվրոպայի առաջնության ժամանակ ոտքի վրա չեին՞ հա ծափահարում Կասիլիասին. իսկ երեկ շվցնում ին ու երեվի ինչ ասես քռֆում :Bad: : Սխալա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հիանալի խաղ էր` Ռեալը ճիշտ մարտավարություն էր ընտրել ու արդարության դեմչմեղանչելու համար ասեմ,որ կարար նույնիսկ հաղթեր: Եթե Դռենտեն էն գոլը խփեր, հնարավորա Ռեալը երկրորդ Նումանսիա դառնար Բարսելոնայի գլխին :Wink: 
Բայց դե Բարսելոնան ցույց տվեց,որ էս պահի դրությամբ ուժեղա ու 8 միավորի տարբերությունը 2-րդ տեղի նկատմամբ իրանը ասումա:  :Tongue: 
Սպասենք Վիլյառեալի հետ խաղին :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հիանալի խաղ էր` Ռեալը ճիշտ մարտավարություն էր ընտրել ու արդարության դեմչմեղանչելու համար ասեմ,որ կարար նույնիսկ հաղթեր: Եթե Դռենտեն էն գոլը խփեր, հնարավորա Ռեալը երկրորդ Նումանսիա դառնար Բարսելոնայի գլխին
> Բայց դե Բարսելոնան ցույց տվեց,որ էս պահի դրությամբ ուժեղա ու 8 միավորի տարբերությունը 2-րդ տեղի նկատմամբ իրանը ասումա: 
> Սպասենք Վիլյառեալի հետ խաղին


Հա ուժեղ էր, բայց դե եկեք մի անգամ էլ չմեղանչենք արդարության դեմ ու նկատենք մի քանի ասպեկտներ, որոնք խանգարեցին Ռեալին երեկ՝
----նոր մարզիչ խաղից ընդհամենը հինգ օր առաջ-------
----հիմնական կազմի վեց-յոթ խաղացող պակաս--------
----խաղը կայանում էր «Նոր Մարզադաշտում»/ :LOL: /------

Եկեք խոստովանեք, որ դուք ավելի թույլ Ռեալ էիք սպասում, ամեն դեպքում համ մենք ուրախացանք, որ մեր Ռեալը վերագտավ իր խաղը ու պատվով խաղ խաղաց այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, համ էլ դուք, որ երեք տարվա դադրից հետո, առաջին անգամ հաղթեցիք Ռեալին :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս Ռեալը վատ չխաղաց  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հա ուժեղ էր, բայց դե եկեք մի անգամ էլ չմեղանչենք արդարության դեմ ու նկատենք մի քանի ասպեկտներ, որոնք խանգարեցին Ռեալին երեկ՝
> ----նոր մարզիչ խաղից ընդհամենը հինգ օր առաջ-------
> ----հիմնական կազմի վեց-յոթ խաղացող պակաս--------
> ----խաղը կայանում էր «Նոր Մարզադաշտում»//------
> 
> Եկեք խոստովանեք, որ դուք ավելի թույլ Ռեալ էիք սպասում, ամեն դեպքում համ մենք ուրախացանք, որ մեր Ռեալը վերագտավ իր խաղը ու պատվով խաղ խաղաց այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, համ էլ դուք, որ երեք տարվա դադրից հետո, առաջին անգամ հաղթեցիք Ռեալին


Ավելի լավ,փոխադարձ ուրախությունա տիրում 2 թիմերի ճամբարներում :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> ----նոր մարզիչ խաղից ընդհամենը հինգ օր առաջ-------


Է հա.. մե՞նք էինք մեղավոր... 



> ----հիմնական կազմի վեց-յոթ խաղացող պակաս--------


Այ ամրդ Վսյո տակի չեմ ընդունւմ հիմնական կազիմց էտքան մարդ կար պակաս...
ՌՎՆ, Ռոբբեն.. մեկ էլ մաքսոիմում Պեպե ու Դիարա...
Բայց դե Ռեալը էնքան խաղացող ունի.. որ կարգին էլ ուժեղ սաստավ էր հանել...  




> ----խաղը կայանում էր «Նոր Մարզադաշտում»//------


 :Cool: 

Համենայն դեպս երևի Կլասիկոներին ծանոթ ցանկացած մարդ ոնց որ Ես, դու, Պեպը  :Wink:  Բարսի Ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ հետը.. սպասում էին որ Ռեալը վիրավոր գազանի նմանա խաղալու ու ամեն ինչ անելույա գոնե նիչյա խաղալու համար... 

ՈՒ տենց էլ եղավ.. ինչպես միշտ..

Ուղակի որ առաջի տայմում գոլ չեղավ մի տեսակ փակ խաղ ստացվեց....
Իսկ ընդհանրապես Բարսային պետք էր 3 Միավոր.. ոչ թե պետք էր Ռեալին ստորացնել.. 

Հ.Գ. Իսկ երբ արդեն միավորների խնդիրը ակտուալ չի լինի կարելիա նաև ստորացնելու վրա խաղալ  :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ավելի լավ,փոխադարձ ուրախությունա տիրում 2 թիմերի ճամբարներում


 :Xeloq: թիմերի ճամբարների մասին խոսք չեմ ասել :Think: Իմ բառերը վերաբերվում էին միայն երկրպագուներին :Ok: ճամբար ասելով հասկանում եմ հենց Ռեալը ՝ իր ֆուտբոլիստներով ու մարզչով ու ղեկավարներով, եթե մենք էլ ենք մտնում այդ ճամբարի մեջ ուրեմն մի գուցե :Xeloq:

----------


## Amourchik

> Է հա.. մե՞նք էինք մեղավոր... 
> 
> Այ ամրդ Վսյո տակի չեմ ընդունւմ հիմնական կազիմց էտքան մարդ կար պակաս...
> ՌՎՆ, Ռոբբեն.. մեկ էլ մաքսոիմում Պեպե ու Դիարա...
> Բայց դե Ռեալը էնքան խաղացող ունի.. որ կարգին էլ ուժեղ սաստավ էր հանել...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Բայց ես ոչ մի դեպքում ձեզ չեմ մեղադրել :Xeloq: ես ասել եմ այն ասպեկտները, որոնք ուղղակիորեն ազդեցին Ռեալի խաղի վրա :Ok: 
Բայց խաղից առաջ ամբողջ աշխարհով թնդում էին 4-0,5-0 և ավելի մեծ հաշիվները ու կասկած էլ չունեմ, որ կարողանալու դեպքում հենց այդպես էլ անելու էր Բարսելոնը, բայց Ռեալը երեկ բարձրության վրա էր ու պարտվելով հանդերձ, ստիպեց, որ իրեն ևս մեկ անգամ հարգեն ու լռեցրեց անպատասխանատու բաներ ասողներին:
Ես սա եմ ասում :Ok:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Բայց ես ոչ մի դեպքում ձեզ չեմ մեղադրելես ասել եմ այն ասպեկտները, որոնք ուղղակիորեն ազդեցին Ռեալի խաղի վրա
> Բայց խաղից առաջ ամբողջ աշխարհով թնդում էին 4-0,5-0 և ավելի մեծ հաշիվները ու կասկած էլ չունեմ, որ կարողանալու դեպքում հենց այդպես էլ անելու էր Բարսելոնը, բայց Ռեալը երեկ բարձրության վրա էր ու պարտվելով հանդերձ, ստիպեց, որ իրեն ևս մեկ անգամ հարգեն ու լռեցրեց անպատասխանատու բաներ ասողներին:
> Ես սա եմ ասում


Ապրես  :Hands Up:  Տեղն ա ասողներին  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հ.Գ. Իսկ երբ արդեն միավորների խնդիրը ակտուալ չի լինի կարելիա նաև ստորացնելու վրա խաղալ


 :LOL:  հա նենց կարաին բայց չուզեցին չե, Բեռնաբեոույում ձև չունեք կրեք :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

> հա նենց կարաին բայց չուզեցին չե, Բեռնաբեոույում ձև չունեք կրեք


հա էլի ես էլ եմ էտ ասում, Բեռնաբեույում հաստատ նորմալ կազմով կլինենք ու ցույց կտանք :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> հա նենց կարաին բայց չուզեցին չե, Բեռնաբեոույում ձև չունեք կրեք


Հա դե  :Wink:  

Ասածս էնա որ շատ ակտիվ Ռեալի դեմքին թռնելը մի քիչ վտանգավոր էր... իսկ երբ Սեզոնի վերջ լինի սաղ հարցերը լուծված լինեն կարան հանգիստ պատժեն Ռեալին  :Wink:  

Մնումա էտ վախտ բանակում չլինեմ  :Sad: 

Համնայն դեպս Ռեալը կեղտոտ խաղ էր խաղում.. Մեռան Մեսսիին տշելով....

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա դե  
> 
> Ասածս էնա որ շատ ակտիվ Ռեալի դեմքին թռնելը մի քիչ վտանգավոր էր... իսկ երբ Սեզոնի վերջ լինի սաղ հարցերը լուծված լինեն կարան հանգիստ պատժեն Ռեալին  
> 
> Մնումա էտ վախտ բանակում չլինեմ 
> 
> Համնայն դեպս Ռեալը կեղտոտ խաղ էր խաղում.. Մեռան Մեսսիին տշելով....


լավ էլի այսքան ժամանակ բան չասեցիր, չասեցիր մեկ էլ չդիմացար ու նորից քո ոճով սկեցիր վատ բաներ ասել:Բայց, ինչ՞ու չթողնել ամեն ինչ այնպես, ինչպես մինչև այժմ էր, նորմալ քննարկում էինք էլի, պարտադիր նեգատիվ բաներ պետք է ասե՞ս :Xeloq:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավոր  :Smile: 

կայֆ էր  :Love:   Ուրեմն Էտո՛օն պենալը ինադու չխփեց որտև պենալ չկար  :LOL:  
Չավին լավ չխաղաց երեկ: 
Տղերքը մի տեսակ կաշկանդված էին խաղում:
Էտո՛օն հերթական անգամ Ռեալին հիշեցրեց իրանց հիմարության մասին  :Love:  
Աբիդալը դանդաղ էր: 
Գուդյոնսենը դիրքը հա կորցնում էր, Կեյտաին շուտ պիտի մտցներ: 
Խաղի սկզբից էլ սաղով վիզ էին դրել Մեսսիին տռավմա հասցնեն, որ զգույշ խաղա չտան սպանեն  :Angry2: 
Դրենտել լրիվ խոտա: Մենակ ձիու պես վազումա: 
Ռեալի բախտը բերեց որ առաջին գոլը էտքան ուշ եղավ, էն հաշիվները իրականություն էր դառնալու  :Wink: 

Հաջորդը Վիլյառեալնա  :Blush:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալի բախտը բերեց որ առաջին գոլը էտքան ուշ եղավ, էն հաշիվները իրականություն էր դառնալու


Բարսայի բախտը բերեց որ Դրենտեն չխփեց :Wink: 



> Ասածս էնա որ շատ ակտիվ Ռեալի դեմքին թռնելը մի քիչ *վտանգավոր* էր... իսկ երբ Սեզոնի վերջ լինի սաղ հարցերը լուծված լինեն կարան հանգիստ պատժեն Ռեալին


այ ապրես վտանգավորա կրակի հետ խաղալը, կարողա բռնի գմփցնի խոշոր հաշվով

----------


## Amourchik

> Շնորհավոր 
> 
> կայֆ էր   Ուրեմն Էտո՛օն պենալը ինադու չխփեց որտև պենալ չկար  
> Չավին լավ չխաղաց երեկ: 
> Տղերքը մի տեսակ կաշկանդված էին խաղում:
> Էտո՛օն հերթական անգամ Ռեալին հիշեցրեց իրանց հիմարության մասին  
> Աբիդալը դանդաղ էր: 
> Գուդյոնսենը դիրքը հա կորցնում էր, Կեյտաին շուտ պիտի մտցներ: 
> Խաղի սկզբից էլ սաղով վիզ էին դրել Մեսսիին տռավմա հասցնեն, որ զգույշ խաղա չտան սպանեն 
> ...


ոչ մի նման բան:Ռեալը տակտիկապես հիանալի խաղ խաղաց ու այո, եթե պետք էր թիմի պատիվը պահել, այևս չէին նայելու Մեսսին էր, թե ով էր, պետք է հասկացնեին, որ իրենց առաջ ինչ թիմա խաղում:Եթե գոհ ես քո թիմի խաղից, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է իրադարձությունները այլ կերպ ներկայացնես:Ռեալը լավ խաղաց :Ok: Դա էր ապացուցում նաև այն, որ 83-րդ րոպեին նոր կարողացան Բարսելոնի խաղացողները հաշվի մեջ առաջ անցնել, ես նույնիսկ հիշեցի անցյալ տարի Նոու Կամպում տեղի ունեցած խաղը, որտեղ ուղղակի չստենված խաղ ցուցադրեց Ռեալը պաշտպանությունում ու երեկ էլ նույնը արեց :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բարսայի բախտը բերեց որ Դրենտեն չխփեց


Իսկ ես ուզում էի որ գոլ լիներ, դրանից հետո խաղը կբացվեր, ու սաղ լավ կլիներ  :Smile:  Բայց դե Դրենտեից հույս չկա: Առաջին տարում էլ հենց հարմար եղավ ծախելու են գնա:

----------


## REAL_ist

այսինքն կբացվեր, հենց ետա կփագվեր խաղը, Բարսան սենց թե նենց բացված էր խաղում, Ռեալը եթե խփեր էլ ավելի իտնենսիվ կպաշտպանվեր
Դրենտեին ծախել պետք չի մատոռա, տապոռոտա միքիչ բայց դե կդզվի, սենց խաղացողներ էլ են պետք, համե Վալդեսը լավ խաղաց ետ պահում, ինչպես նաև Սնեյդերի ու Պալանկայի ուդառների վախտ

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ ես ուզում էի որ գոլ լիներ, դրանից հետո խաղը կբացվեր, ու սաղ լավ կլիներ  Բայց դե Դրենտեից հույս չկա: Առաջին տարում էլ հենց հարմար եղավ ծախելու են գնա:


Բայց մենակ Դրենտեն չէր, Իգուն էլ պետք ա խփեր չարեց, Պալանկան էլ կարող էր չարեց, Սնեյդերը մի գուցե կարող էր չստացվեց, այնպես, որ ահագին էլ բան են արել այդքան պաշտպաննվելով հանդերձ, բայց ամենալավը, որ Մեսսին համարյա չերևաց՝ հանելով իհարկե գոլը, բայց դե դա ով էլ լիներ իր փոխարեն կխփեր/Բարսելոնի խաղացողներից նկատի ունեմ/

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ոչ մի նման բան:Ռեալը տակտիկապես հիանալի խաղ խաղաց ու այո, եթե պետք էր թիմի պատիվը պահել, *այևս չէին նայելու Մեսսին էր, թե ով էր*, պետք է հասկացնեին, որ իրենց առաջ ինչ թիմա խաղում:


 :Shok:  Ճիշտա պիտի տային ոտերը ջարդեին որ չկարենա խաղա, կարգին մոտեցումա :Shok: 



> Եթե գոհ ես քո թիմի խաղից, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է իրադարձությունները այլ կերպ ներկայացնես:


Ի՞նչն եմ այլ կերպ ներկայացրել: Խնդրում եմ հերթով կետերով ներկայացրու: :Think: 




> Ռեալը լավ խաղացԴա էր ապացուցում նաև այն, որ 83-րդ րոպեին նոր կարողացան Բարսելոնի խաղացողները հաշվի մեջ առաջ անցնել, ես նույնիսկ հիշեցի անցյալ տարի Նոու Կամպում տեղի ունեցած խաղը, որտեղ ուղղակի չստենված խաղ ցուցադրեց Ռեալը պաշտպանությունում ու երեկ էլ նույնը արեց


հա Ռեալը լավ խաղաց  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ի՞նչն եմ այլ կերպ ներկայացրել: Խնդրում եմ հերթով կետերով ներկայացրու:


Այն, որ ասում ես, թե իբր Ռեալի բախտը  բերեց, բայց հաստատ Բարսելոնի բախտը ավելի քիչ չբերեց, որ իմ կողմից վերը նշված ֆուտբոլիստները իրականացնեին այն բոլոր գոլային պահերը, ամեն ինչ այլ ընթացք կստանար, իրողությունը խոսում է ամեն ինչի մասին:Եթե կարող էր, թող ավելի շուտ խփեր, բայց Ռեալը չէր թողնում :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Այն, որ ասում ես, թե իբր Ռեալի բախտը  բերեց, բայց հաստատ Բարսելոնի բախտը ավելի քիչ չբերեց, որ իմ կողմից վերը նշված ֆուտբոլիստները իրականացնեին այն բոլոր գոլային պահերը, ամեն ինչ այլ ընթացք կստանար, իրողությունը խոսում է ամեն ինչի մասին:Եթե կարող էր, թող ավելի շուտ խփեր, բայց Ռեալը չէր թողնում


Հիմա ասածդ ինչա չեմ հասկանում, Բարսելոնան էլ չթողեց որ նշածդ ֆուտբոլիստները խփեն հետո՞: Հետո հաղթումա նա ով կարողանումա խփի: 2 գնդակ խփեց հաղթեց: Թե Ռեալը չէր թողնում չէր թողնում հետո որոշեց թողնի: 

Սա էլ խաղի ստատիստիկան


```
					Բարսելոնա 	Ռեալ
Հարվաշներ (դարպասին)			19(8)		6(3)
Խախտում					13		19
անկյունային	 			11		 4
Խաղից դուրս	 			3		 2
Գնդ տիրելու ժամ				66%		 34%
Դեղին քարտ 				3		 5
Կարմիր քարտ	 			0		 0
Սեյվ					3		 6
```

----------


## Amourchik

> Հիմա ասածդ ինչա չեմ հասկանում, Բարսելոնան էլ չթողեց որ նշածդ ֆուտբոլիստները խփեն հետո՞: Հետո հաղթումա նա ով կարողանումա խփի: 2 գնդակ խփեց հաղթեց: Թե Ռեալը չէր թողնում չէր թողնում հետո որոշեց թողնի:


հա բան չունեմ ասելու, ուղղակի նենց էիր ներկայացնում, ոնց որ երեկ միլիոն հատ վտանգավոր պահ եք ստեղծել Ռեալի բախտն էլ անընդհատ բերելա
Ասածս էլ էնա , որ Ռեալն էլ ունեցավ ահագին դրվագներ, բայց չիրագործեց դրանք, Բարսելոնը իրականացրեց իր քիչ պահերից երկրուսը և հաղթեց, բայց չի նշանակում, որ Ռեալի բախտը բերեց  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> ոչ մի նման բան:Ռեալը տակտիկապես հիանալի խաղ խաղաց ու այո, եթե պետք էր թիմի պատիվը պահել, այևս չէին նայելու Մեսսին էր, թե ով էր, պետք է հասկացնեին, որ իրենց առաջ ինչ թիմա խաղում:


Ա դե ոնցա երևում որ Ֆուտբոլին մենակ Տելեվիզրով ես ծանոթ  :Angry2:  

Կյանքում մարդու Ոտ ջարդելը չի արդարացվում...
Երբ զգացվումա որ ՍԱՂ ԹԻՄԸ վիզա դրել մի հատ ջահել տղու ոտերը ջարդի.. էտ արդեն ֆուտբոլ չի էտ արդեն անբարոյականությունա... 

Ռեալի պատիվը կարան Ֆուտբոլով բարձր պահեն ոչ թե Ձյուդոյով ֆուտբոլի դաշտում...

Ու Հալալա Մարկեսին որ Ցույ տվեց որ "Արա մեր տղեքից մեկին բան ասիք սաղիտ Ինվալիդ սարքած կհանենք դաշտից"  :Cool:  Տղեն տենցա լինում..  :Cool: 

Իսկ Դռենտեն լավ կարա Ձի աշխատի... Բայց ֆուտբոլը հո մենակ անկապ անկապ վազելով չի ... Ու երեկվա խաղը էտ ապացուցեց  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> հա բան չունեմ ասելու, ուղղակի նենց էիր ներկայացնում, ոնց որ երեկ միլիոն հատ վտանգավոր պահ եք ստեղծել Ռեալի բախտն էլ անընդհատ բերելա
> Ասածս էլ էնա , որ Ռեալն էլ ունեցավ ահագին դրվագներ, բայց չիրագործեց դրանք, Բարսելոնը իրականացրեց իր քիչ պահերից երկրուսը և հաղթեց, բայց չի նշանակում, որ Ռեալի բախտը բերեց


Հարվաշներ (դարպասին)			19(8)		6(3)

Էս Նշանակումա որ Բարսան 8 հատա Գոլերին հարված արել.... ու 19 հատ ընդհանուր հարված...

Իսկ Ռեալը ընդհանուր 6 գոլերին 3  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ էլի որ Գուտինա իրան քցում գետնին ամեն ոտին կպնելուց ասումեք սենց նենց, Մեսսին երեկ կեսից շատը ձև էր թափում, ոչ մի շատ կոպիտ բան չկար, ֆուտբոլա մեկ մեկել ոտերին պտի խփեն բա հո դամսկի բալետ չի, նույն Մարկեսի Ռաուլի վրա բաց ոտով եթալը սաղ Մեսսի դեմ արածներից ավելի կոպիտ էր, բայց երկրորդ դեղինը չտեսավ




> Սա էլ խաղի ստատիստիկան
> 
> 					Բարսելոնա 	Ռեալ
> Հարվաշներ (դարպասին)			19(8)		6(3)
> Խախտում					13		19
> անկյունային	 			11		 4
> Խաղից դուրս	 			3		 2
> Գնդ տիրելու ժամ				66%		 34%
> Դեղին քարտ 				3		 5
> ...


Ներսես ջան էս որտեղից ես վերցրել? :Think: 
Ւսպանիայի ամենատարածված թերթի՝ Մարկայի վիճակագրությունը՝



> Удары: 12-7
> Удары в створ ворот: 8-3
> Угловые: 11-4
> Потери мяча: 80-87
> Отборы мяча: 64-57
> Вступления вратарей в игру: 8-12
> Фолы: 13-17
> Владение мячом: 67%-33%

----------


## Amourchik

> Ա դե ոնցա երևում որ Ֆուտբոլին մենակ Տելեվիզրով ես ծանոթ  
> 
> Կյանքում մարդու Ոտ ջարդելը չի արդարացվում...
> Երբ զգացվումա որ ՍԱՂ ԹԻՄԸ վիզա դրել մի հատ ջահել տղու ոտերը ջարդի.. էտ արդեն ֆուտբոլ չի էտ արդեն անբարոյականությունա... 
> 
> Ռեալի պատիվը կարան Ֆուտբոլով բարձր պահեն ոչ թե Ձյուդոյով ֆուտբոլի դաշտում...
> 
> Ու Հալալա Մարկեսին որ Ցույ տվեց որ "Արա մեր տղեքից մեկին բան ասիք սաղիտ Ինվալիդ սարքած կհանենք դաշտից"  Տղեն տենցա լինում.. 
> 
> ...


հա բա կարողա ես էլ  ֆուտբոլ խաղամ :Shok: Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ Ռեալում պակաս խաղացողներ չկան, որ տենց ցույց տան,դու էլ իրանց լավ գիտես ու հաստատ ֆուտբոլը հարաբերություններ պարզելու տեղ չի պետք էր իրան թող դա դաշտից դուրս աներ :Ok: Համ էլ արդեն անիմաստ բաներից ենք խոսում :Xeloq:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Բարսելոնա – Ռեալ Մադրիդ 2 - 0
> 
> Էտո՛ո 
> Մեսսի (բայց Ի՜նչ գոլ էր)


Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին: :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> լավ էլի որ Գուտինա իրան քցում գետնին ամեն ոտին կպնելուց ասումեք սենց նենց, Մեսսին երեկ կեսից շատը ձև էր թափում, ոչ մի շատ կոպիտ բան չկար, ֆուտբոլա մեկ մեկել ոտերին պտի խփեն բա հո դամսկի բալետ չի, նույն Մարկեսի Ռաուլի վրա բաց ոտով եթալը սաղ Մեսսի դեմ արածներից ավելի կոպիտ էր, բայց երկրորդ դեղինը չտեսավ


Ախպեր մի 15 հատ կադր եղավ որ յավնի զգացվում էր որ էնքանա որ ուզում են Մեսսիին վնաս տան... հենց օրինակ էն որ  2 Կենտրոնականն էլ տենց դեղին քարտ ստացան... 

Ձիուկն էլ մի հատ կադր կար լավ երևում էր որ տեսավ որ գնդակը կորցրելա մի հատ խփեց Մեսիի ոտերին... 

Կամ որ Հանգնում էին ոտքին ու բրդում.. էտ ամենավտանգավոր շտռաֆներինցա.. կարողա ոտքի թաթը ջարդվի.. լավա տենց բան չեղավ...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> հա բա կարողա ես էլ  ֆուտբոլ խաղամԵս ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ Ռեալում պակաս խաղացողներ չկան, որ տենց ցույց տան,դու էլ իրանց լավ գիտես ու հաստատ ֆուտբոլը հարաբերություններ պարզելու տեղ չի պետք էր իրան թող դա դաշտից դուրս աներՀամ էլ արդեն անիմաստ բաներից ենք խոսում


Իմ ասածը էնա որ սխալա ասելը որ Ռեալի պատիվը բան ման.. մարդկային ու տղամարդկային արժեքները 1000 հատ կլասիկոյից վեր են...  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ախպեր մի 15 հատ կադր եղավ որ յավնի զգացվում էր որ էնքանա որ ուզում են Մեսսիին վնաս տան... հենց օրինակ էն որ  2 Կենտրոնականն էլ տենց դեղին քարտ ստացան... 
> 
> Ձիուկն էլ մի հատ կադր կար լավ երևում էր որ տեսավ որ գնդակը կորցրելա մի հատ խփեց Մեսիի ոտերին... 
> 
> Կամ որ Հանգնում էին ոտքին ու բրդում.. էտ ամենավտանգավոր շտռաֆներինցա.. կարողա ոտքի թաթը ջարդվի.. լավա տենց բան չեղավ...


Մի քիչ տարրօրինակ ա գիտես:Որ սկսզբում գրում էինք բոլորս էլ մեր թիմերի սխալ ու ճիշտ կողմերը ընդունում էինք, հիմա սկսեցինք քննադատել մեկս մյուսի թիմին, ավելի լավ էր հին ձևով, քան սենց:
Հա լավ ձեր թիմը հաղեց, ուղղակի ֆենոմեն խաղ ցույց տվեց, Ռեալը ահավոր էր խաղում ու դուրս էին եկել մենակ Մեսսիին վնաս տալու:
Գոհ ե՞ք: :Angry2: Չեմ կասկածում այս տողերը ձեզ դուր կգան :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մի քիչ տարրօրինակ ա գիտես:Որ սկսզբում գրում էինք բոլորս էլ մեր թիմերի սխալ ու ճիշտ կողմերը ընդունում էինք, հիմա սկսեցինք քննադատել մեկս մյուսի թիմին, ավելի լավ էր հին ձևով, քան սենց:
> Հա լավ ձեր թիմը հաղեց, ուղղակի ֆենոմեն խաղ ցույց տվեց, Ռեալը ահավոր էր խաղում ու դուրս էին եկել մենակ Մեսսիին վնաս տալու:
> Գոհ ե՞ք:Չեմ կասկածում այս տողերը ձեզ դուր կգան


Էտ տողերն էլ Ճիշտ չեն...

Ճիշտը էն որ որ Ստացվեց Կլասիկո... 
Ռեալը լավ դիմադրեց... Բարսան հաղթեց էտքան բան...
Ռեալի վիճակն էլ լավ չէր... վսյո

----------


## Amourchik

> Էտ տողերն էլ Ճիշտ չեն...
> 
> Ճիշտը էն որ որ Ստացվեց Կլասիկո... 
> Ռեալը լավ դիմադրեց... Բարսան հաղթեց էտքան բան...
> Ռեալի վիճակն էլ լավ չէր... վսյո


լավ եկեք այս քո տողերով ավարտենք վատ տրամադրվածությունը իրար նկատմամբ ու շարունակենք կոռեկտ ոճով քննարկել խաղի լավ և վատ պահերը :Smile:  :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. այս խոսքերիդ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց կլինի՞ մի հատ հարց տամ-Ինչ է նշանակում Ռեալի վիճակը լավ չէր :Think: /միայն դա ու վերջ էլ բան չեմ ասի/

----------


## Սամվել

դե Տռավմեքը...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նկարներ

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կաննավառո   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 




Էս նկարը վերջնաաա  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2: 




Էս մեկնել   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## Amourchik

> դե Տռավմեքը...


Լավ պարզա :Wink: Ինչպես կասեր իմ դասախոսներից մեկը, մութ անտառ չի :LOL: /հասկանալի ա էլի/

----------


## Kita

Ինչ լավն են :Love:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես ջան էս որտեղից ես վերցրել?
> Ւսպանիայի ամենատարածված թերթի՝ Մարկայի վիճակագրությունը՝


այստեղից եմ վերցրել  :Smile: 
http://soccernet.espn.go.com/report?id=253079&&cc=4716

Չգիտեմ էտ ովա ռուսերեն թարգմանելուց թվերնել իրա ուզածով թարգմանել, բայց հենց Մարկայում դրված տվյալները լրիվ նույնն են իմ աղյուսակին  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
բայց էս նախավերջի Ալվեշի նկարը բոցա չէ՞: ինչքան նայում եմ բացումա  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Կաննավառո    
> 
> 
> Էս նկարը վերջնաաա


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Լաաաաավն են  :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավոոոոո՜ր երեխեք  :Yahoo:

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց Կաննավարոն ինչ գերազանց խաղ խաղաց :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> կայֆ էր   Ուրեմն Էտո՛օն պենալը ինադու չխփեց որտև պենալ չկար


ինքդ էլ ծիծաղեցիր ասածիդ վրա :Wink: 



> Տղերքը մի տեսակ կաշկանդված էին խաղում


մրցակցով էր պայմանավորված




> Էտո՛օն հերթական անգամ Ռեալին հիշեցրեց իրանց հիմարության մասին


ճիշտ է, ես չեմ ողջունում նույնիսկ քննադատում եմ Ռեալի ղեկավարության՝ սեփական ֆուտբոլիստների հետ անհեռատես վարվելը, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Էտօ'օն այն ֆուտբոլիստն է, որի համար ափսոսում են




> Խաղի սկզբից էլ սաղով վիզ էին դրել Մեսսիին տռավմա հասցնեն, որ զգույշ խաղա չտան սպանեն


հենա միանգամից ընտանիքի անդամներից մեկին պատանդ վերցնեին



> Դրենտել լրիվ խոտա: Մենակ ձիու պես վազումա:


Էտօ'օ-ի հատկանիշները մեկ-մեկ ուրիշների մոտ էլ են նկատելի



> Ռեալի բախտը բերեց որ առաջին գոլը էտքան ուշ եղավ, էն հաշիվները իրականություն էր դառնալու


լավ էլի....

----------


## dvgray

հիմա ո՞վ ում ա հաղթել  :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. Աստղ, ու՞ր ես, մի հատ մտի հլա կոբինետ  :Wink:

----------


## Arman_I

> Առաջին հերթին կշնորհավորեմ ձեզ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:
> Բայց կան բաներ, որոնք կուզենայի, որ չհերքեիր:
> Դուք ուզում էիք ավելի մեծ հաշով հաղթել, որ ազատվեիք այն ամենից, ինչ Ռեալը ձեզ հետ արել էր, բայց չստացվեց:Այն ինչ արեցին երեկ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները, միայն հպարտությամբ  է լցնում սիրտս, մեկ էլ արի այդ կոպիտ բառերը դիր մի կողմ, քանի որ Ռեալի երկրպագուներն էլ են այնտեղ՝Սանտիագո Բերնաբեու մարզադաշտում, գոռում ավելի վատ բառեր, քան կպատկերացնես, բայց մենք այստեղ այդ բառապաշարից չենք օգտվում
> Հ.Գ. համ էլ վերջին հինգ խաղերում, առաջին անգամ հաղթեցիք Ռեալին, այն էլ ոչ անյպես, ինչպես կուզենայիք, բայց այնուամենայինվ շնորհավորում եմ


Նախ շնորհակալություն շնորհավորանքների համար...

Նորից կասեմ միայն իմ անունից...Ես երբեք ինչ որ կոմպլեքսով կամ ինչ որ հիստերիկ ռևանշիզմով չեմ մոտեցել էս խաղին...ինչա նշանակում Ռեալը ինչ որ արել էր ձեզ հետ...տենց որ լինի ձեզանից 2005-ի խայտառակ 0-3-ից հետո 3 տարի պահանջվեց ռեաբիլիտացվելու համար... :Think: էս գարնան 4-1ը նկատի ունեմ...Հաղթանակը մնումա հաղթանակ ցանկացած դեպքում:ՈՒ իմ համար սենց ծանր ու էմոցիաներով լեցուն հաղթանակը հազար անգամ ավելի հաճելի ու հպարտեցնող էր,քան ասենք եթե առանց պայքար 4-0,5-0 լիներ...
Իսկ մնացածի պահով ինչպես Vro-ն ճիշտ նկատեց մեզ ինչ կատալոնցիների ու մայրաքաղաքացիների իրար ուղղված քֆուր-քյաֆարը...Իսկ էտ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ ԿԱԲՌՈՆ–ՍԱԼՈՒԴԱ ԿԱՄՊԵՈՆը ես նշեցի որովհետև շաաաատ հայտնի կարգախոսա Բառսայի ուլտռասների մոտ,որը ավելի մասսայական դառավ Էտո՛օ-ի LIVE կատարումից հետո 2004-2005 մրցաշրջանում հաղթանակը նշելու ժամանակ... :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ...ինչպես Vro-ն ճիշտ նկատեց մեզ ինչ կատալոնցիների ու մայրաքաղաքացիների իրար ուղղված քֆուր-քյաֆարը...Իսկ էտ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ ԿԱԲՌՈՆ–ՍԱԼՈՒԴԱ ԿԱՄՊԵՈՆը ես *նշեցի որովհետև շաաաատ հայտնի կարգախոսա Բառսայի ուլտռասների մոտ*,որը ավելի մասսայական դառավ Էտո՛օ-ի LIVE կատարումից հետո 2004-2005 մրցաշրջանում հաղթանակը նշելու ժամանակ...


տենց դիտարկենք, ռեալիստներն էլ կարող են մտնել ու իրենց շրջանում տարածված արտահայտությունները գրեն

----------


## Arman_I

> տենց դիտարկենք, ռեալիստներն էլ կարող են մտնել ու իրենց շրջանում տարածված արտահայտությունները գրեն


Ուրեմն եթե *վսյո ժե* պարզ չի....մի հատ նեղությոն քաշեք նայեք էս թեմայի անվանումը...Այ մարդ կրել ենք,ես էլ մտել եմ իմ թիմի հաջողությունը իմ թիմի թեմայում նշում եմ թույլատրելիի սահմաններում...ՈՒ ընդհամենը նշել եմ Բառսամաններին հետաքրքրող մի արտահայտություն ու նրա առաջացման պատմությունը...ինչ եք ուզում...այ եթե ձեր թեմայում գրվեր ինչ որ տեղ հասկանալի կլիներ ձեր վրդովմունքը...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուրեմն եթե *վսյո ժե* պարզ չի....մի հատ նեղությոն քաշեք նայեք էս թեմայի անվանումը...Այ մարդ կրել ենք,ես էլ մտել եմ իմ թիմի հաջողությունը իմ թիմի թեմայում նշում եմ թույլատրելիի սահմաններում...ՈՒ ընդհամենը նշել եմ Բառսամաններին հետաքրքրող մի արտահայտություն ու նրա առաջացման պատմությունը...ինչ եք ուզում...այ եթե ձեր թեմայում գրվեր ինչ որ տեղ հասկանալի կլիներ ձեր վրդովմունքը...


*վսյո ժե* սա ֆորում է ու բոլոր թեմաներն էլ բաց են բոլորի համար
եթե էդ կտրվածքով... ուրեմն պայմանավորվում ենք. ոչ դուք եք մեր թեմայում գրում, ոչ էլ մենք՝ ձեր

----------


## Arman_I

> *վսյո ժե* սա ֆորում է ու բոլոր թեմաներն էլ բաց են բոլորի համար
> եթե էդ կտրվածքով... ուրեմն պայմանավորվում ենք. ոչ դուք եք մեր թեմայում գրում, ոչ էլ մենք՝ ձեր


Այո բաց են բոլորի համար...Իսկ դա նշանակում է փոխադարձ հարգանքի անհրաժեշտություն...Ես նշել եմ տրիբունաներում վանկարկվածի բացատրությունը և պատմությունը ու չեմ զբաղվել ինքնաստեղծագործությամբ նպատակ ունենալով վիրավորել Ռեալի բալելշիկի և այլն...կամ ասենք չեմ գրել ձեր թեմայում որը կարելի կլիներ որակել որպես սադրանք...իսկ քո նշած ռադիկալ միջոցառումների դիմելու կարիքը ինձ թվումա չկա :Wink: Ամեն ինչ թող լինի...չափի մեջ

----------


## Լեո

*Կեցցե Բարսան* :Hands Up: 
Ինձ հատկապես դուր եկավ 3 ֆուտբոլիստների խաղը.
Կասիլիաս
Վալդես
Անրի

Այս ցուցակին կարող եմ ավելացնել նաև Գուդյոհնսենին (դե Մեսսիի մասին էլ խոսք չկա):

*ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ* :Smile: 




> Էտօ'օ-ի հատկանիշները մեկ-մեկ ուրիշների մոտ էլ են նկատելի


Աստղ ջան, քեզ էսպիսի արտահայտությունները վայել չեն:

----------


## Amourchik

> Այո բաց են բոլորի համար...Իսկ դա նշանակում է փոխադարձ հարգանքի անհրաժեշտություն...Ես նշել եմ տրիբունաներում վանկարկվածի բացատրությունը և պատմությունը ու չեմ զբաղվել ինքնաստեղծագործությամբ նպատակ ունենալով վիրավորել Ռեալի բալելշիկի և այլն...կամ ասենք չեմ գրել ձեր թեմայում որը կարելի կլիներ որակել որպես սադրանք...իսկ քո նշած ռադիկալ միջոցառումների դիմելու կարիքը ինձ թվումա չկաԱմեն ինչ թող լինի...չափի մեջ


Գիտես, ես էլ բազմաթիվ արտահայտություններ գիտեմ հենց էտօ՛օ ի հետ կապված, որը արվել էր անցյալ տարի և արվում ա միշտ Ռեալ-Բարսելոն խաղից հետո, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում չգրեցի, որովհետև ինչպես դու ես ասում մեզ երևի միայն խաղն է հետաքրքրում, ոչ թե Մադրիդի ու Կատալոնիայի վաղեմի թշնամությունը:
Նայենք ֆուտբոլ՝ զերծ մնալով այլ բաներից :Ok: 
Եվս մեկ անգամ կարող եմ շնորհավորել և՛ ձեզ, և՛ մեզ ՝այո-այո մեզ էլ, քանի որ արդեն բազմիցս ասեցի, որ արժանապատիվ խաղ անցկացրեց Ռեալը :Love: 
Հ.Գ.Լեո դե Գրան, քեզ էլ ասեմ, որ քո նշած ֆուտբոլիստների հետ այնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, քանի որ Մեսսիի խաղից շատերը տպավորված չէին երեկ՝այդ թվում նաև հենց ինքը՝ Մեսսին:Համաձայնիր, որ նա ավելիին ա ընդունակ, բայց Ռեալի հետ խաղում, ամբողջական ուժով չներկայացավ:Արագ նշեմ, որ հանկարծ չասեք, թե իբր Ռեալը իր դեմ կոպիտ էր խաղում դրա համար, եթե դուրս էր եկել այդպիսի հանդիպման, ապա ամեն ինչի պատրաստ պետք է լիներ :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ռեալի խաղն ինձ հիշեցնում էր Հայաստանի հավաքականի որոշ խաղեր ուժեղ մրցակիցների հետ: Էն որ տասնմեկ հոգով հետ են քաշվում: Սակավաթիվ գրոհների ժամանակ էլ առաջ են շարժվում երեք-չորս ֆուտբոլիստով:
ՉNայած՝ պետք է նշել, որ երկընտրանք Ռեալին չուներ: Փաստ է, Բարսելոնը մի գլուխ բարձր է Ռեալից:
Բոլորը շատ լավ ու կարևորը, շատ գեղեցիկ խաղացին… Բարսելոնը նկատի ունեմ: 
Անրին, Մեսսին, Էտոն իրենց բարձրության վրա էին, ուղղակի յուրաքանչյուրին պահում էին երկու հոգով մինիմում: Չավին էլ շատ լավ խաղաց… Այ, Գուդյոնսենը լավ չխաղաց: Այսինքն՝ իրա պատալոկն ա: Ձիգ ա, պինդ ա, աշխատասեր ա շատ, բայց նա այն կարգը չունի… որ խաղա Բարսելոնի հիմնական կազմում, մնացածների հետ նույն շարքում…
Տուրեն վաբշե վերջն ա, դաշտի կենտրոնում պապան էր… Պաշտպանները չորսն էլ շատ լավ խաղացին, բացի մի երկու դրվագից: Դրենտեյի մեկ-մեկ մենակ մնալը պայմանավորված էր՝ Ալվեշի շատ առաջ գնալով… Չնայած առջևում շատ պրոդուկտիվ է…
Մնացածները շատ հուսալի էին պաշտպանվում: Իսկ էն մի երկու վտանգավոր իրավիճակները Բարսելոնի դարպասների մոտ… Մոռացել եք՞, Բարսելոնն է խաղում, որ մի քիչ թքած ունի թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում իր դարպասների մոտ, ի տարբերություն Ռեալ Մադրիդի, Օսասունայի, Ատալանտայի, Լևանտեի, Բոլթոնի և այլն…

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալի խաղն ինձ հիշեցնում էր Հայաստանի հավաքականի որոշ խաղեր ուժեղ մրցակիցների հետ: Էն որ տասնմեկ հոգով հետ են քաշվում: Սակավաթիվ գրոհների ժամանակ էլ առաջ են շարժվում երեք-չորս ֆուտբոլիստով:
> ՉNայած՝ պետք է նշել, որ երկընտրանք Ռեալին չուներ: Փաստ է, Բարսելոնը մի գլուխ բարձր է Ռեալից:
> Բոլորը շատ լավ ու կարևորը, շատ գեղեցիկ խաղացին… Բարսելոնը նկատի ունեմ: 
> Անրին, Մեսսին, Էտոն իրենց բարձրության վրա էին, ուղղակի յուրաքանչյուրին պահում էին երկու հոգով մինիմում: Չավին էլ շատ լավ խաղաց… Այ, Գուդյոնսենը լավ չխաղաց: Այսինքն՝ իրա պատալոկն ա: Ձիգ ա, պինդ ա, աշխատասեր ա շատ, բայց նա այն կարգը չունի… որ խաղա Բարսելոնի հիմնական կազմում, մնացածների հետ նույն շարքում…
> Տուրեն վաբշե վերջն ա, դաշտի կենտրոնում պապան էր… Պաշտպանները չորսն էլ շատ լավ խաղացին, բացի մի երկու դրվագից: Դրենտեյի մեկ-մեկ մենակ մնալը պայմանավորված էր՝ Ալվեշի շատ առաջ գնալով… Չնայած առջևում շատ պրոդուկտիվ է…
> Մնացածները շատ հուսալի էին պաշտպանվում: Իսկ էն մի երկու վտանգավոր իրավիճակները Բարսելոնի դարպասների մոտ… Մոռացել եք՞, Բարսելոնն է խաղում, որ մի քիչ թքած ունի թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում իր դարպասների մոտ, ի տարբերություն Ռեալ Մադրիդի, Օսասունայի, Ատալանտայի, Լևանտեի, Բոլթոնի և այլն…


 :Shok:  :Shok: Այսքան մեծ տարբերություն կա Բարսելոնի երկրպագուների մեջ:Ախր այսօր բոլորն էլ լրիվ օբյեկտիվ բաներ էին գրում, մեկ էլ սենց բան :Shok: 
Իհարկե ընտրությունը քոնն է, որ համեմատես Ռեալին Հայաստանի Հավաքականի հետ, բայց կարծում եմ դրանից ոչ Ռեալը կտուժի ոչ էլ մեր հաճելի զրույցը մյուս Բարսելոնի ու Ռեալի երկրպագուների հետ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո դե Գրան, քեզ էլ ասեմ, որ քո նշած ֆուտբոլիստների հետ այնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, քանի որ Մեսսիի խաղից շատերը տպավորված չէին երեկ՝այդ թվում նաև հենց ինքը՝ Մեսսին:Համաձայնիր, որ նա ավելիին ա ընդունակ, բայց Ռեալի հետ խաղում, ամբողջական ուժով չներկայացավ:Արագ նշեմ, որ հանկարծ չասեք, թե իբր Ռեալը իր դեմ կոպիտ էր խաղում դրա համար, եթե դուրս էր եկել այդպիսի հանդիպման, ապա ամեն ինչի պատրաստ պետք է լիներ


Իսկ ես չէի էլ ասել, թե գոհ եմ նրա ցուցադրած խաղից: Պարզապես ես ասում եմ, որ Մեսսին այն ֆուտբոլիստն է, ով թեկուզ խաղում այնքան էլ աչքի չընկնի ու իրեն հատուկ ֆուտբոլ չցուցադրի, միևնույն է մի ակնթարթում կարող է վճռել խաղի ելքը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այսքան մեծ տարբերություն կա Բարսելոնի երկրպագուների մեջ:Ախր այսօր բոլորն էլ լրիվ օբյեկտիվ բաներ էին գրում, մեկ էլ սենց բան
> Իհարկե ընտրությունը քոնն է, որ համեմատես Ռեալին Հայաստանի Հավաքականի հետ, բայց կարծում եմ դրանից ոչ Ռեալը կտուժի ոչ էլ մեր հաճելի զրույցը մյուս Բարսելոնի ու Ռեալի երկրպագուների հետ


Ի՞նչ եք ցանկանում կարդալ: Որ Ռեալը հզոր խա՞ղ խաղաց: Լավ, միանշանակ ճիշտ եք: Ռեալը հզոր խաղ խաղաց…
Ողջ խաղի ընթացքում առավելություն ուներ Բարսայի նկատմամբ: Ռաուլը բարձրունքում էր, Դրենտեին հալալ ա: Ռամոսն էլ էնպես էր պահում Մեսսիին, որ ցանկացած պաշտպան կերազեր…Սալգադոն էլ էր լավը: Այ, Կասիլիասը չերևաց… Դե, հարված վաբշե չեղավ Ռեալի դարպասին: Չէ, Ռեալը լավն էր 14.12.08-ին՝ Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 01- 03 ընկած ժամանակահատվածում՝ ավելի լավը, քան Բարսան նույն ժամանակահատվածում, ուղղակի բախտները չբերեց … Խեղճ Ռեալի:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ ես չէի էլ ասել, թե գոհ եմ նրա ցուցադրած խաղից: Պարզապես ես ասում եմ, որ Մեսսին այն ֆուտբոլիստն է, ով թեկուզ խաղում այնքան էլ աչքի չընկնի ու իրեն հատուկ ֆուտբոլ չցուցադրի, միևնույն է մի ակնթարթում կարող է վճռել խաղի ելքը:


Դե, որ գրել էիր քո կողմից հավանության արժանացած ֆուտբոլիստների անունները ու անմիջապես ներքևում գրել, որ Մեսսիի մասին խոսք չկա, ինձ մնում էր միայն այդպես հասկանալ, բայց փաստորեն ուրիշ իմաստ ուներ ասածդ :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե, որ գրել էիր քո կողմից հավանության արժանացած ֆուտբոլիստների անունները ու անմիջապես ներքևում գրել, որ Մեսսիի մասին խոսք չկա, ինձ մնում էր միայն այդպես հասկանալ, բայց փաստորեն ուրիշ իմաստ ուներ ասածդ


Ես զգացի, որ դու ինձ այլ կերպ ես հասկացել :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ի՞նչ եք ցանկանում կարդալ: Որ Ռեալը հզոր խա՞ղ խաղաց: Լավ, միանշանակ ճիշտ եք: Ռեալը հզոր խաղ խաղաց…
> Ողջ խաղի ընթացքում առավելություն ուներ Բարսայի նկատմամբ: Ռաուլը բարձրունքում էր, Դրենտեին հալալ ա: Ռամոսն էլ էնպես էր պահում Մեսսիին, որ ցանկացած պաշտպան կերազեր…Սալգադոն էլ էր լավը: Այ, Կասիլիասը չերևաց… Դե, հարված վաբշե չեղավ Ռեալի դարպասին: Չէ, Ռեալը լավն էր 14.12.08-ին՝ Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 01- 03 ընկած ժամանակահատվածում՝ ավելի լավը, քան Բարսան նույն ժամանակահատվածում, ուղղակի բախտները չբերեց … Խեղճ Ռեալի:


չե Մարկիզ ջան ռեալի ռեզերվնի սաստավը ենքնաով լավ խաղաց որ 80 րոպեից ավել Բարսայի ամենալավ մարզավիճակում գտնվող հարձակվումը գլուխը պատով էր տալի :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էտօ'օ-ի հատկանիշները մեկ-մեկ ուրիշների մոտ էլ են նկատելի


Աստղիկ Էտո՛ո–ն վերջի մի 5 տարում Իսպանիայի ու վաբշե աշխարհի ամենաարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլիստներիցա... էտ նշանակումա որ ինքը տշել էլ գիտի բացի վազելուց... Չեմ ասում Ոսկերիչա բայց դե... 

Իսկ էտ ձեր Տապոռիկը հլը որ մենակ վազումա... 
Իրա Ստատիստիկան չի որ խաղում անումա 22 հատ նավես.. 1 հատը ճիշտ.. մնացածը դուս են գնում.. էն էլ էտ մի հատն էլ ինքը ուզեցելա ուդառ անի նավեսա ստացվել  :LOL:  :LOL: 



> Հ.Գ.Լեո դե Գրան, քեզ էլ ասեմ, որ քո նշած ֆուտբոլիստների հետ այնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, քանի որ Մեսսիի խաղից շատերը տպավորված չէին երեկ՝այդ թվում նաև հենց ինքը՝ Մեսսին:Համաձայնիր, որ նա ավելիին ա ընդունակ, բայց Ռեալի հետ խաղում, ամբողջական ուժով չներկայացավ:Արագ նշեմ, որ հանկարծ չասեք, թե իբր Ռեալը իր դեմ կոպիտ էր խաղում դրա համար, եթե դուրս էր եկել այդպիսի հանդիպման, ապա ամեն ինչի պատրաստ պետք է լիներ


Ինքը էնքանով խաղաց որ գոլ արեց ու իրա ոտերը չջարդեցին.. էտքանից ավել չէի էլ սպասում...  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց



> չե Մարկիզ ջան ռեալի ռեզերվնի սաստավը ենքնաով լավ խաղաց որ 80 րոպեից ավել Բարսայի ամենալավ մարզավիճակում գտնվող հարձակվումը գլուխը պատով էր տալի


Տենց որ Վեգալենք մեր մոտից էլ Ինեստան չկար.. Գլեբն էլ հիվանդ էր դրա համար երջում մտավ...  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Գլեբը ուր ասնավնոյը ուր, Ինիեստան էլ չկար, բայց մի բանա մի խաղացողի բացակայությունը ինչը նոռմալա երկար սեզոնա, ուրիշ բան թմի խաղը ձևավորող խաղացողների բացակայությունը
ամեն դեպքում ետ գրածիս մեջ ռեզերվնին չէր կարևոր, ետ կարամ հանեմ էլ :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Գլեբը ուր ասնավնոյը ուր, Ինիեստան էլ չկար, բայց մի բանա մի խաղացողի բացակայությունը ինչը նոռմալա երկար սեզոնա, ուրիշ բան թմի խաղը ձևավորող խաղացողների բացակայությունը
> ամեն դեպքում ետ գրածիս մեջ ռեզերվնին չէր կարևոր, ետ կարամ հանեմ էլ


Նիստելռոյ, Ռոբեն՝ խաղ ձևավորող ֆուտբոլիստներ: Պեպեն, ճիշտ է, լավն է, բայց նրան քիչ թե շատ համարժեք փոխարինողներ կան… Մյուսները հաստատ խաղ ձևավորող չեն:
Իսկ այս երկուսը հաստատ Ինիեստայի չափ նշանակություն չունեն խաղադաշտում: :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ապեր Պեպեն, Մարսելոն, Դիարրան ամենահիմնականներն են իրանց դիրքերում մնացածը արդեն փոխարինողներն են, մենակ ԴԻարրան շատ բանա որոշում Ռեալի կենտրոնում, էլ չեմ ասում որ վերը թվարկածների փոխարինողներն էլ էին տռավմա ստացել գումարած դրան Սնեյդերը կեժամ ձգեց

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նիստելռոյ, Ռոբեն՝ խաղ ձևավորող ֆուտբոլիստներ: Պեպեն, ճիշտ է, լավն է, բայց նրան քիչ թե շատ համարժեք փոխարինողներ կան… Մյուսները հաստատ խաղ ձևավորող չեն:
> Իսկ այս երկուսը հաստատ Ինիեստայի չափ նշանակություն չունեն խաղադաշտում:


Կոնկրետ էս խաղին Ռոբբենը ավելի ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ուներ Ռեալի համար, քան թե Մեսսին Բարսայի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կոնկրետ էս խաղին Ռոբբենը ավելի ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ուներ Ռեալի համար, քան թե Մեսսին Բարսայի:


Էտ ո՞նց չափեցիր  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
*Սամուել Էտո՛ո*

Տղենա ... 




> *«Я решил бегать как проклятый, чтобы жить как белый»*


http://www.barcamania.com/news/5743.html

Մարդը ձգտելա.. ու հասելա... հարգում եմ  :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էտ ո՞նց չափեցիր


Հաստատ ավելի ճշգրիտ չափման միավորով, քան թե Մարկիզն էր ընտրել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հաստատ ավելի ճշգրիտ չափման միավորով, քան թե Մարկիզն էր ընտրել:


Չհամոզեցիր

----------


## Norton

ՈՒշացումով ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հաստատ ավելի ճշգրիտ չափման միավորով, քան թե Մարկիզն էր ընտրել:


Սնեյդերն այն ֆուտբոլիստը չի /չնայած Մեսսիից տարիքով մեծ է ու շատերը, այդ թվում և ես, հույս ունեին, որ կդառնա լավագույններից մեկը/ որ համեմատենք Մեսսիի հետ, որ թիմում ուզում է խաղա կամ խաղան:
Լավն է շատ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ... Կուզենայի հավելել նաև, որ Դրենտեն, որը խաղում էր ձախ կիսապաշտպանի դիրքում, բավականին լավ խաղաց ու հատկապես՝ պաշտպանվելիս: Դժվար թե, Ռոբենը կարողանար այդքան ուժ ու եռանդ ունենալ՝ գնդակ խլելու համար: Այնպես որ՝ հարց է, ինչպես կլիներ:

Ռեալիստ, Դիարային մոռացել էի: Բայց դա ոչինչ գրեթե չէր փոխի: Ոնց-որ Մեսսին Ռամոսին էր չլչլում, նույն ձև կվարվեր նաև Մարսելոյի հետ: Լավ, Ռամոսը կխաղար իր դիրքում, բայց դրանից շատ բան չէր փոխվի: 
Այդպիսին է հիմա Ռեալը, ավելին անել ունակ չէ…
Ի դեպ, Կաննավարոն ու Մետցելդերը, Կասիլիասի հետ լավագույնն էին Ռեալի կազմում:
Սխալներ գրեթե չեղան նրանց կողմից:

----------


## REAL_ist

ապեր դու մենակ անհատականով ես նայում, հոմ տենցչի ես լիներ սրա տեղը եսքան կչլվեր, ենքան կչլեր, թիմա, ու մի քանի հիմնական կորիզ կազմող խաղացողների բացակայությունը պարզա որ խաղի վրա կազդի
նման կազմով լավագույն հնարավոր տարբերակով խաղացին տղեքը ու լավ դիմադրեցին, ի տարբերություն անցած տարվա Բարսային օրինակ որը եսքան տռավմեք չունենալով ոչ մի բան չկարացավ անի

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սնեյդերն այն ֆուտբոլիստը չի /չնայած Մեսսիից տարիքով մեծ է ու շատերը, այդ թվում և ես, հույս ունեին, որ կդառնա լավագույններից մեկը/ որ համեմատենք Մեսսիի հետ, որ թիմում ուզում է խաղա կամ խաղան:
> Լավն է շատ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ... Կուզենայի հավելել նաև, որ Դրենտեն, որը խաղում էր ձախ կիսապաշտպանի դիրքում, բավականին լավ խաղաց ու հատկապես՝ պաշտպանվելիս: Դժվար թե, Ռոբենը կարողանար այդքան ուժ ու եռանդ ունենալ՝ գնդակ խլելու համար: Այնպես որ՝ հարց է, ինչպես կլիներ:
> 
> Ռեալիստ, Դիարային մոռացել էի: Բայց դա ոչինչ գրեթե չէր փոխի: Ոնց-որ Մեսսին Ռամոսին էր չլչլում, նույն ձև կվարվեր նաև Մարսելոյի հետ: Լավ, Ռամոսը կխաղար իր դիրքում, բայց դրանից շատ բան չէր փոխվի: 
> Այդպիսին է հիմա Ռեալը, ավելին անել ունակ չէ…
> Ի դեպ, Կաննավարոն ու Մետցելդերը, Կասիլիասի հետ լավագույնն էին Ռեալի կազմում:
> Սխալներ գրեթե չեղան նրանց կողմից:


Գրառմանդ մեջ ասում էիր, որ Ռոբբենն ու ՌՎՆ-ն ավելի քիչ նշանակություն ունեն Ռեալի համար, քան թե Ինիեստան Բարսայի: Ես էլ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ.... անիմաստ է...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Գրառմանդ մեջ ասում էիր, որ Ռոբբենն ու ՌՎՆ-ն ավելի քիչ նշանակություն ունեն Ռեալի համար, քան թե Ինիեստան Բարսայի: Ես էլ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ.... անիմաստ է...


Նախ, այս գրառման մեջ նման միտք չկա: Իսկ այն գրառմանը, որը պարունակում է այդ միտքը, դու արդեն պատասխանել ես: Այնպես որ՝ ուշ է անիմաստ համարելը:

Այդպես է… Անկախ նրանից ունե՞ս ավելացնելու բան, թե ոչ… Ինիեստայի խաղային «դիրքը», նրա խաղ կազմակերպելու ընդունակությունը, դաշտ տեսնելու ընդունակությունը, հարձակման լավագույն տարբերակն ընտրելու ընդունակությունը, ճշգրիտ, թափանցող փոխանցումները ոչ Ռոբենն ունի, և ոչ էլ Նիստելռոյը: 
Նույնն է, ոնց-որ ասես՝ Սնեյդերի ու Գուտիի դե՞րն է ավելի նշանակալից, թե՞ Ռոբենի: Իհարկե, Սնեյդերի և Գուտիի…



> Ես էլ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ.... անիմաստ է...


Հա, ի դեպ, էս տողովդ ի՞նչ ես ուզում ապացուցել… Որ ֆուտբոլից գաղափար չունե՞մ, թե՞ ընդհանրապես դեմագոգ եմ…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ապեր դու մենակ անհատականով ես նայում, հոմ տենցչի ես լիներ սրա տեղը եսքան կչլվեր, ենքան կչլեր, թիմա, ու մի քանի հիմնական կորիզ կազմող խաղացողների բացակայությունը պարզա որ խաղի վրա կազդի
> նման կազմով լավագույն հնարավոր տարբերակով խաղացին տղեքը ու լավ դիմադրեցին, ի տարբերություն անցած տարվա Բարսային օրինակ որը եսքան տռավմեք չունենալով ոչ մի բան չկարացավ անի


Ապեր, պատճառներ միշտ էլ կարելի է գտնել:
Անցյալ տարի՞: Բարսան թույլ ա եղել, կրվել ա, էս տարի Ռեալն էր թույլ դրա համար էլ կրվեց: Կրվեց, բայց կրվեց այնպես, ինչպես որևիցե միջակ թիմ կկրվեր… Իսկ եթե տասնմեկ հոգով անընդհատ պաշտպանվելը համարում եք լավ խաղ, ուրեմն՝ համաձայնվեք, խնդրում եմ, որ մի քանի տարի առաջվա Հունաստանի Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն հավաքականը գրանդներին համարժեք խաղ էր ցուցադրում և արդարացիորեն աշխարհամասի լավագույն թիմն էր… Ցույց տված խաղն էլ բարձր մակարդակի էր:

----------


## REAL_ist

իմ ասածը սխալ հասկացար, ասածս ենա որ Ռեալը ավելի վատ իրավիճակում լինելով անցած տարվա Բարսայի համեմատ ավելի լավ դիմադրեց ու իսկական կռիվ տվեց, իմ համար դա ավելի կարևորա քան թե հարձակվողան ոճը, կարևորը իրանց չեն խնայում, ոչ թե դուրս էին եկել հավայի գնդակ տշելու
ու մեկել 11 հոգով անընդհատ պաշտպանվելով ավելի վտանգավոր պահեր էին ստեղծում ու Հունաստաննել արժանի էր հաղթանակի որտև ոչ մեկ չկարեցավ դեմը առնի

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նախ, այս գրառման մեջ նման միտք չկա: Իսկ այն գրառմանը, որը պարունակում է այդ միտքը, դու արդեն պատասխանել ես: Այնպես որ՝ ուշ է անիմաստ համարելը:
> 
> Այդպես է… Անկախ նրանից ունե՞ս ավելացնելու բան, թե ոչ… Ինիեստայի խաղային «դիրքը», նրա խաղ կազմակերպելու ընդունակությունը, դաշտ տեսնելու ընդունակությունը, հարձակման լավագույն տարբերակն ընտրելու ընդունակությունը, ճշգրիտ, թափանցող փոխանցումները ոչ Ռոբենն ունի, և ոչ էլ Նիստելռոյը: 
> Նույնն է, ոնց-որ ասես՝ Սնեյդերի ու Գուտիի դե՞րն է ավելի նշանակալից, թե՞ Ռոբենի: Իհարկե, Սնեյդերի և Գուտիի…


Սխալվում ես Մարկիզ ջան: Յուրաքանչյուր խաղ իրա առանձնահատկությունն ունի: Խաղ կա, որ թիմի համար պաշտպանությունը ամենամեծ նշանակությունը ունի, խաղ կա, որ դարպասապահը: Էս խաղում մեր հարձակումը շատ էր կաղում, իսկ Սեվիլյայի եւ Զենիթի հետ խաղերում Ռոբբենը ապացուցեց, որ գերազանց մարզավիճակում է, ուստի Ռոբբենի դերը այս խաղի համար շատ մեծ էր: Հիմա քեզ մի հարց. ինչու է Բարսան հիմա ավելի լավ խաղում, քան այն ժամանակ, երբ Ինիեստան կար, եթե Ինիեստայի դերը այդքան մեծ է:




> Հա, ի դեպ, էս տողովդ ի՞նչ ես ուզում ապացուցել… Որ ֆուտբոլից գաղափար չունե՞մ, թե՞ ընդհանրապես դեմագոգ եմ…


Որ ֆուտբոլից այդքան էլ չես հասկանում :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> իմ ասածը սխալ հասկացար, ասածս ենա որ Ռեալը ավելի վատ իրավիճակում լինելով անցած տարվա Բարսայի համեմատ ավելի լավ դիմադրեց ու իսկական կռիվ տվեց, իմ համար դա ավելի կարևորա քան թե հարձակվողան ոճը, կարևորը իրանց չեն խնայում, ոչ թե դուրս էին եկել հավայի գնդակ տշելու
> ու մեկել 11 հոգով անընդհատ պաշտպանվելով ավելի վտանգավոր պահեր էին ստեղծում ու Հունաստաննել արժանի էր հաղթանակի որտև ոչ մեկ չկարեցավ դեմը առնի


Ապեր Համեմատությունդ սխալա...

Եթե Շուստերը մնար հլը հարցա Բարսան քանի 0 կկրեր... անցած տարի էլ Ռայկարդին էր կախել.. դրա համար թիմը լռվել էր... 

Էնքանա որ Ռեալը շուտ ֆայմեց Շուստերին Ց արեց նոր տրիներ բերեց...  :Wink: 
Որովհետև Շուստերը էտքան չկար որ իրան 2րդ շանս ընդձեռնվեր...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Գրառմանդ մեջ ասում էիր, որ Ռոբբենն ու ՌՎՆ-ն ավելի քիչ նշանակություն ունեն Ռեալի համար, քան թե Ինիեստան Բարսայի: Ես էլ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ.... անիմաստ է...


Ապեր Ցանկածաց թիմի Փլեյմեյքեր 99% Դեպքերում շատ ավելին արժի քան հարձակվողները... 

Եթե թիմը ունենումա լավ փլեյմեյքեր հարձակվողը կարամ ես էլ լինեմ ու հա գոլ խփեմ...  :Wink:  

Ընենց որ Մարկիզի ասածը ահագին էլ ճիշտա  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր Համեմատությունդ սխալա...
> 
> Եթե Շուստերը մնար հլը հարցա Բարսան քանի 0 կկրեր... անցած տարի էլ Ռայկարդին էր կախել.. դրա համար թիմը լռվել էր... 
> 
> Էնքանա որ Ռեալը շուտ ֆայմեց Շուստերին Ց արեց նոր տրիներ բերեց... 
> Որովհետև Շուստերը էտքան չկար որ իրան 2րդ շանս ընդձեռնվեր...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> ...


Նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ Մարկիզին ուղղված հարցիս պատասխանի:
Համ էլ ես շատ դեպքերի մասին չեմ խոսում, կոնկրետ էս դեպքի մասին եմ  խոսում:

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչու է Բարսան հիմա ավելի լավ խաղում, քան այն ժամանակ, երբ Ինիեստան կար, եթե Ինիեստայի դերը այդքան մեծ է:


Բայց Ո՞վա ասում որ ավելի լավա խաղում  :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Բայց դե դուք էս սաղ տարին կռուտիտը ունեք.. կարաք ասեք Նիստելռոյը չկա դրա համար էլ կրվում ենք  :LOL:  

Մեկա սաղ տարին չի լինելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց Ո՞վա ասում որ ավելի լավա խաղում 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Բայց դե դուք էս սաղ տարին կռուտիտը ունեք.. կարաք ասեք Նիստելռոյը չկա դրա համար էլ կրվում ենք  
> 
> Մեկա սաղ տարին չի լինելու


Ես եմ ասում, ու դա հստակ երեւում է: Եթե մի պահ ընդունենք, որ նույնիսկ ավելի լավ է խաղում, քան թե Ինիեստայի ներկայությամբ, միեւնույն է Ինիեստայի բացակայությունը այնքան էլ չի անդրադադարձել Բարսայի վրա, իսկ ահա Ռոբբենի եւ ՌՎՆ-ի բացակայությունը իրեն բավական զգացնել է տալիս:
Զարմանում եմ, որ էն, ինչը ակնհայտ ճշմարտություն ա, դու «կռուտիտ» ես անվանում: Ամեն դեպքում էտ քո ասած «կռուտիտի» կարիքը մենք չունենք, Նոր տարուց հետո մենք համարժեք խաղացող կունենանք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, քեզ էսպիսի արտահայտությունները վայել չեն:


Լավ էլի, Լեո ջան: Ինչ արտահայտություն? Ես իրեն ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում չնկատեցի. միայն 11 մետրանոցը չիրացնելիս տեսա ու մեկ էլ երբ գնդակը պատահական ոտքին կպավ ու գոլ եղավ :Bad: 



> Աստղիկ Էտո՛ո–ն վերջի մի 5 տարում Իսպանիայի ու վաբշե աշխարհի ամենաարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլիստներիցա... էտ նշանակումա որ ինքը տշել էլ գիտի բացի վազելուց... Չեմ ասում Ոսկերիչա բայց դե... 
> 
> Իսկ էտ ձեր Տապոռիկը հլը որ մենակ վազումա... 
> Իրա Ստատիստիկան չի որ խաղում անումա 22 հատ նավես.. 1 հատը ճիշտ.. մնացածը դուս են գնում.. էն էլ էտ մի հատն էլ ինքը ուզեցելա ուդառ անի նավեսա ստացվել


աշխարհի ամենաարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլիստներից...... :Xeloq: 
թե դրանից ինչ արդյունավետ... Անրին, որ Անրի ա, վազում ա, աշխատում ա....
նավեսը կախելու հետ ես? :Think:  ես չեմ ասել, որ Դրենտեն լավ խաղաց. ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ասել, որ Ռեալը լավ խաղաց



> *Սամուել Էտո՛ո*
> 
> Տղենա ... 
> http://www.barcamania.com/news/5743.html
> Մարդը ձգտելա.. ու հասելա... հարգում եմ


էդ մարդը թերարժեքության բարդույթ ունի.
տղայա հա? դե թող տղամարդավարի իրան պահի. նեղացած կնոջ պես մտնում ա խաղադաշտ ու որ հանկարծ պատահում ա գոլ խփել, վերջ.. քիթը  ամպերին ա քսվում :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ էլի, Լեո ջան: Ինչ արտահայտություն? Ես իրեն ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում չնկատեցի. միայն 11 մետրանոցը չիրացնելիս տեսա ու մեկ էլ երբ գնդակը պատահական ոտքին կպավ ու գոլ եղավ


Հա դե ... մեկ էլ մի քանի անգամ էլ դարպասապահը փրկեց հազիվ...  :Wink: 





> աշխարհի ամենաարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլիստներից......
> թե դրանից ինչ արդյունավետ... Անրին, որ Անրի ա, վազում ա, աշխատում ա....
> նավեսը կախելու հետ ես? ես չեմ ասել, որ Դրենտեն լավ խաղաց. ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ասել, որ Ռեալը լավ խաղաց


Աստղ ջան արդյունավետը էնա որ շատ գոլա խփում... ինքն էլ շատ գոլա խփում արդեն մի 5 տարիա...




> էդ մարդը թերարժեքության բարդույթ ունի.
> տղայա հա? դե թող տղամարդավարի իրան պահի. նեղացած կնոջ պես մտնում ա խաղադաշտ ու որ հանկարծ պատահում ա գոլ խփել, վերջ.. քիթը  ամպերին ա քսվում


Չէ.. էտ կոչվումա վրեժխնդրություն...  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա դե ... մեկ էլ մի քանի անգամ էլ դարպասապահը փրկեց հազիվ...


լավ էլ փրկեց




> Աստղ ջան արդյունավետը էնա որ շատ գոլա խփում... ինքն էլ շատ գոլա խփում արդեն մի 5 տարիա...


Դա ձեր պատկերացմամբ է արդյունավետություն ու մեկ էլ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի :LOL: 
իմ համար մի քիչ ուրիշ իմաստ ունի այդ հասկացությունը




> Չէ.. էտ կոչվումա վրեժխնդրություն...


*<<արդյունավետ>>-ի խոսքերից՝
«Я решил бегать как проклятый, чтобы жить как белый»*

ումից ա վրեժ լուծում? սպիտակներից? ու էդ սպիտակների ամբողջությունը ՌԵԱԼ է կոչվում?

----------


## Սամվել

> լավ էլ փրկեց


Հա էլի Հազիվ... 



> Դա ձեր պատկերացմամբ է արդյունավետություն ու մեկ էլ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի
> իմ համար մի քիչ ուրիշ իմաստ ունի այդ հասկացությունը


Հա դե քո պատկերացմամբ բոլոր ժամանակներում ամենաարդյունավետը Ռաուլնա երևի ... 



> *<<արդյունավետ>>-ի խոսքերից՝
> «Я решил бегать как проклятый, чтобы жить как белый»*
> 
> ումից ա վրեժ լուծում? սպիտակներից? ու էդ սպիտակների ամբողջությունը ՌԵԱԼ է կոչվում?


Լուրջ Մտքովս չանցավ որ սրա հետ ես թերարժեքություն ասելով...  :Mda: 
Ումից ումից բայց քեզնից չէի սպասում որ էս բառերի իմաստը չես հասկանա... 
Լավ մենակ ասեմ որ Սպիտակ ասելով ինքը Ռեալի հետ չի ու ընդհանրապես էտ հոդվածը շա՜տ քիչա կապված Ռեալի հետ...  :Wink:  

Մնացածը դու էլ կհասկանաս...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դա ձեր պատկերացմամբ է արդյունավետություն ու մեկ էլ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի
> իմ համար մի քիչ ուրիշ իմաստ ունի այդ հասկացությունը


Ոնցա՞ որոշվում: Գնդակների քանակը բաժանած անցկացրած խաղերի քանակին, Ես ուրիշ ձև չգիտեմ արդյունավետություն հաշվելու:  :Think: 



> *<<արդյունավետ>>-ի խոսքերից՝
> «Я решил бегать как проклятый, чтобы жить как белый»*
> 
> ումից ա վրեժ լուծում? սպիտակներից? ու էդ սպիտակների ամբողջությունը ՌԵԱԼ է կոչվում?


Էս արտահայտությունը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի Ռեալի հետ: Սա ընդամենը նշանակումա որ կաշվիցս պիտի դուրս գամ որ մարդավայել ապրեմ: Մի մոռացի որ ծնվել մեծացելա մեզանից բեշբեթար աղքատ Կամերունում: Ու տղեն ձգտելա «սպիտակի պես ապրի» ու հասելա դրան  :Smile: : Հալալա  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես էլ չէի սպասում, որ դուք չեք հասկանա

պարզ է, որ ինքը նկատի չուներ Ռեալը. բայց փաստ է, որ ատելությամբ լցված է հենց Ռեալի դեմ. դրա համար էլ գրել էի

բայց մեկ ա, ինքը թերարժեքության բարդույթ ունի. ինքը ճնշված ա, որ եվրոպոիդ ռասային չի պատկանում. ինքը իր բերանով ասում է.... ապրել ինչպես սպիտակը
էլ ուրիշ ինչ է կոչվում, եթե ոչ թերարժեքության բարդույթ? :Think:  բացատրեք նվաստիս

իսկ արդյունավետությունը էդ ձևով հաշվելը իմ կարծիքով սխալ է. քանի որ կարող է մի ֆուտբոլիստ տարվա մեջ խաղադաշտ դուրս գա 2 անգամ ու 2 անգամն էլ գոլ խփի. արդյունավետությունը 100 տոկոս եղավ: Իսկ ֆուտբոլիստ կա բոլոր խաղերին էլ մասնակցում է, թիմը իր հետևից տանում է, գոլեր էլ խփում է.... բայց արդյունավետությամբ հետ է այն մյուսից: Սա նորմալ է?

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես էլ չէի սպասում, որ դուք չեք հասկանա
> 
> պարզ է, որ ինքը նկատի չուներ Ռեալը. բայց փաստ է, որ ատելությամբ լցված է հենց Ռեալի դեմ. դրա համար էլ գրել էի
> 
> բայց մեկ ա, ինքը թերարժեքության բարդույթ ունի. ինքը ճնշված ա, որ եվրոպոիդ ռասային չի պատկանում. ինքը իր բերանով ասում է.... ապրել ինչպես սպիտակը
> էլ ուրիշ ինչ է կոչվում, եթե ոչ թերարժեքության բարդույթ? բացատրեք նվաստիս


բայց մեկա Էտ Թերարժեքության բարդույթ չի.. ուղակի աֆրիկայում մարդիկ ընենց են ապրում որ իրանց համար սպիտակներին նման ապրելը՝ թեքուզ իմ ու քո արդեն իսկ երազանքա թվում...  :Sad: 



> իսկ արդյունավետությունը էդ ձևով հաշվելը իմ կարծիքով սխալ է. քանի որ կարող է մի ֆուտբոլիստ տարվա մեջ խաղադաշտ դուրս գա 2 անգամ ու 2 անգամն էլ գոլ խփի. արդյունավետությունը 100 տոկոս եղավ: Իսկ ֆուտբոլիստ կա բոլոր խաղերին էլ մասնակցում է, թիմը իր հետևից տանում է, գոլեր էլ խփում է.... բայց արդյունավետությամբ հետ է այն մյուսից: Սա նորմալ է?


Դե դրա համար հաշվում են Մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում խփած գոլերի քանակով...  :Wink:  
Ու ինքը էս արդեն քանի տարիա եթե ոչ առաջինը ապա առաջիններից մեկնա լինում  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես էլ չէի սպասում, որ դուք չեք հասկանա
> 
> պարզ է, որ ինքը նկատի չուներ Ռեալը. բայց փաստ է, որ ատելությամբ լցված է հենց Ռեալի դեմ. դրա համար էլ գրել էի
> 
> բայց մեկ ա, ինքը թերարժեքության բարդույթ ունի. ինքը ճնշված ա, որ եվրոպոիդ ռասային չի պատկանում. ինքը իր բերանով ասում է.... ապրել ինչպես սպիտակը
> էլ ուրիշ ինչ է կոչվում, եթե ոչ թերարժեքության բարդույթ? բացատրեք նվաստիս


Նեգրերի մեջ ընդունված արտահայտությունա ընդամենը, վերևում գրեցի մի հատ էլ գրեմ, հոմանիշա մարդավայել ապրել: Ոնցոր Սամվելը գրեց Աֆրիկայում մարդիկ գոյատևում են, ու հասնել նրան ինչին ինքնա հասել լրիվ 0-ից միայն հարգանքիա արժանի,
Ռեալի մասին էլ գրել եմ արդեն Էտո՛օ-ի հետ կապված, կարդացել ես , գիտես: Էտ հարցում միայն Ռեալնա մեղավոր:



> իսկ արդյունավետությունը էդ ձևով հաշվելը իմ կարծիքով սխալ է. քանի որ կարող է մի ֆուտբոլիստ տարվա մեջ խաղադաշտ դուրս գա 2 անգամ ու 2 անգամն էլ գոլ խփի. արդյունավետությունը 100 տոկոս եղավ: Իսկ ֆուտբոլիստ կա բոլոր խաղերին էլ մասնակցում է, թիմը իր հետևից տանում է, գոլեր էլ խփում է.... բայց արդյունավետությամբ հետ է այն մյուսից: Սա նորմալ է?


ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ես ընկնում Աստղ, Էտո՛օն տարին թ անգամ չի դաշտ դուրս գալիս:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սխալվում ես Մարկիզ ջան: Յուրաքանչյուր խաղ իրա առանձնահատկությունն ունի: Խաղ կա, որ թիմի համար պաշտպանությունը ամենամեծ նշանակությունը ունի, խաղ կա, որ դարպասապահը:


Համաձայն եմ, պաշտպանվելն այդ խաղում Ռեալի համար ավելի քան կարևոր էր: Բայց դեռ հարց է, եթե դաշտում գտնվեր Ռոբենը արդյոք պաշտպանվելն այդքան գոնե կստացվե՞ր թե՞ ոչ… Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ Ռոբենի դաշտում լինելը Ռեալի համար պակաս օգտակար կլիներ: Ռոբենն այն ֆուտբոլիստն է, որի մոտ պաշտպանվելը՝ գնդակ խլելը, կաղում է…




> Էս խաղում մեր հարձակումը շատ էր կաղում, իսկ Սեվիլյայի եւ Զենիթի հետ խաղերում


Այս մտքին ունի երկու պատճառ.
- կաղում էր, որովհետև Բարսելոնն ուժեղ է:
- կաղում էր, որովհետև ընտրած մարտավարությունն այդպիսին էր՝ պաշտպանվել:




> Ռոբբենը ապացուցեց, որ գերազանց մարզավիճակում է, ուստի Ռոբբենի դերը այս խաղի համար շատ մեծ էր:


Դու ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես մի փոքր: Եթե Ռալի համար կարևորը պաշտպանվելն էր, ապա նրա հարձակումը բնականաբար պետք է կաղար, հաշվի առնելով, որ Բարսելոնն ուժեղագույն թիմերից է:
Գիտե՞ս, եթե Ռեալն ընտրեր պաշտպանական ֆուտբոլ՝ արագ վտանգավոր, սուր հակագրոհներով, այնպես, ինչպես հաճախ խաղում են Արսենալը, Լիվերպուլը, Բավարիան, Մոուրինիոյի Չելսին, Միլանը, ապա Ռոբենը կարող էր օգտակար լինել: Իսկ այսպիսի խաղում, որը, կրկնում եմ, նման էր Հունաստանի հավաքականի տապոր խաղին, կամ Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղին, օրինակ Հոլանդիայի հավաքականի հետ խաղի ժամանակ, Ռոբենի խաղադաշտում գտնվելը, պաշտպանվելու համար, օգտակար չէր լինի: Դրենտեն իր վրա դրված ջարդող ձախ կիսապաշտպանի դերը լավ էլ կատարում էր… Այլ է, եթե ասես Դիարան:




> Հիմա քեզ մի հարց. ինչու է Բարսան հիմա ավելի լավ խաղում, քան այն ժամանակ, երբ Ինիեստան կար, եթե Ինիեստայի դերը այդքան մեծ է:


Հետաքրքիր ես, *բացվե*լ են՝ նոր մարզիչ, նոր խաղային տակտիկա և այլն… Ինիեստան, որ վերադառնա, Բարսելոնի խաղն ավելի կլավանա…




> Որ ֆուտբոլից այդքան էլ չես հասկանում


Խնդրում եմ, շատ՜ եմ խնդրում, բացատրիր Բարսելոն- Ռեալ խաղում երկու թիմերի մարտավարությունները, ֆուտբոլիստների դասավորությունը խաղի ժամանակ՝ տարբեր իրավիճակներում… :Smile: 
Դե, չենք հասկանում, չենք հասկանում… :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> : Ոնց-որ Մեսսին Ռամոսին էր չլչլում, նույն ձև կվարվեր նաև Մարսելոյի հետ: Լավ, Ռամոսը կխաղար իր դիրքում, բայց դրանից շատ բան չէր փոխվի:


 :Shok: լու՞րջ :Shok: կասկածներս իրականություն դարձան :Shok: Քեզ թվում ա երևի նույնն ա չ՞է, որ մարդը կյանքի մեջ առաջին անգամ ա ձախ եզրում խաղում ու տենց ֆուտբոլիստի դեմ ու երևի միլիոնավոր իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստներ գիտես չ՞է, որ ամեն օր կարողանումա մի դիրքում խաղա ու դա անումա հիանալի:Լավ է ,ասա ինչու եմ անիմաստ տեղը բան ասում, իմացողը՝ գիտի, ընդունողը՝ կընդունի, տեսնողը՝ կտեսնի, համաձայնվողը՝ կհամաձայնի, մնացածն էլ կարևոր չի :Ok: /Ինչպես կասեին գովազդներից մեկում՝«մնացածն ավելորդ է» :Cool: /

----------


## Մարկիզ

> լու՞րջկասկածներս իրականություն դարձանՔեզ թվում ա երևի նույնն ա չ՞է, որ մարդը կյանքի մեջ առաջին անգամ ա ձախ եզրում խաղում ու տենց ֆուտբոլիստի դեմ ու երևի միլիոնավոր իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստներ գիտես չ՞է, որ ամեն օր կարողանումա մի դիրքում խաղա ու դա անումա հիանալի:Լավ է ,ասա ինչու եմ անիմաստ տեղը բան ասում, իմացողը՝ գիտի, ընդունողը՝ կընդունի, տեսնողը՝ կտեսնի, համաձայնվողը՝ կհամաձայնի, մնացածն էլ կարևոր չի/Ինչպես կասեին գովազդներից մեկում՝«մնացածն ավելորդ է»/


Ի՞նչ կասկած…
Փաստ է, որ չլում էր: Ռամոսը շատ լավ պաշտպան է՝ ոսկե գնդակից ահագին հեռու, բայց լավ պաշտպան է, դրա մասին խոսք չկա… Բայց դե, փաստը մնում ա փաստ…



> Լավ է ,ասա ինչու եմ անիմաստ տեղը բան ասում, իմացողը՝ գիտի, ընդունողը՝ կընդունի, տեսնողը՝ կտեսնի, համաձայնվողը՝ կհամաձայնի, մնացածն էլ կարևոր չի/Ինչպես կասեին գովազդներից մեկում՝«մնացածն ավելորդ է»/


Քո մոտ սովորություն ա ամեն գրառում ավարտել նմանօրինակ տողերով՝ զրուցակցին դեմագոգության մեջ մեղադրելով… Եթե սովորություն ա, իմ գրառումներին այլևս, խնդրում եմ, չպատասխանես…

----------


## Amourchik

> Ի՞նչ կասկած…
> Փաստ է, որ չլում էր: Ռամոսը շատ լավ պաշտպան է՝ ոսկե գնդակից ահագին հեռու, բայց լավ պաշտպան է, դրա մասին խոսք չկա… Բայց դե, փաստը մնում ա փաստ…
> 
> Քո մոտ սովորություն ա ամեն գրառում ավարտել նմանօրինակ տողերով՝ զրուցակցին դեմագոգության մեջ մեղադրելով… Եթե սովորություն ա, իմ գրառումներին այլևս, խնդրում եմ, չպատասխանես…


Բայց ես չեմ ասել, որ ինքը Ոսկե Գնդակին արժանիա :Xeloq: Մյուս մասերին այլևս չեմ արդրադառնա :Ok: 
Սխալվում ես՝ես նման սովորություն չունեմ, դեմագոգության մեջ մեղադրելու մտադրություն անգամ չեմ ունեցել, առավել ևս նման բառերով :Xeloq: Բայց լավ :Ok:  էլ չեմ պատասխանի քո գրածներին, ես խնդիր չեմ տեսնում :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> բայց մեկա Էտ Թերարժեքության բարդույթ չի.. ուղակի աֆրիկայում մարդիկ ընենց են ապրում որ իրանց համար սպիտակներին նման ապրելը՝ թեքուզ իմ ու քո արդեն իսկ երազանքա թվում... 
> 
> Դե դրա համար հաշվում են Մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում խփած գոլերի քանակով...  
> Ու ինքը էս արդեն քանի տարիա եթե ոչ առաջինը ապա առաջիններից մեկնա լինում


դե ես էլ հարցնում եմ՝ նորմալ է հաշվել միայն խփած գոլերով? այսինքն՝ հաշվի չառնել այն մյուս ֆուտբոլիստի՝ ամբողջ մրցաշրջանում ցուցադրած հիրավի արդյունավետ խաղը



> Նեգրերի մեջ ընդունված արտահայտությունա ընդամենը, վերևում գրեցի մի հատ էլ գրեմ, հոմանիշա մարդավայել ապրել: Ոնցոր Սամվելը գրեց Աֆրիկայում մարդիկ գոյատևում են, ու հասնել նրան ինչին ինքնա հասել լրիվ 0-ից միայն հարգանքիա արժանի,
> Ռեալի մասին էլ գրել եմ արդեն Էտո՛օ-ի հետ կապված, կարդացել ես , գիտես: Էտ հարցում միայն Ռեալնա մեղավոր:
> 
> ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ես ընկնում Աստղ, Էտո՛օն տարին թ անգամ չի դաշտ դուրս գալիս:


Ներսես, ես գլոբալ էի խոսում՝ կոնկրետ Էտօ'օին նկատի չունենալով

իսկ էն մարդավայել ապրելու հետ կապված ասեմ, որ մեկ է չհամոզեցիք :Smile: 
ինքներդ էլ անուղղակի ասում եք այն, որ ինքը բարդույթ ունի, դեռ ավելին, ասում եք, որ գրեթե բոլորն են այդպես /բոլոր նեգրոիդները/

իսկ հարգելու պահով... Ներսես ջան, քեզ էլի եմ ասել, որ Ռեալին չեմ պաշտպանում այս հարցով, կարելի էր գոնե մարդավայել կերպով հրաժարվել Էտօ'օյի ծառայություններից, ուրախ եմ իր համար, որ իր խոսքերով ապրում է <<սպիտակի նման>>, բայց դա հիմք չի, որ հարգեմ իրեն.
հարգում եմ *Մորիենտես*ին. հրաժարվեցին իրենից, ինքն էլ Մոնակոյի կազմում պատժեց Ռեալին ու շատ լավ արեց, բայց երբեք ինչ-որ ատելության դրսևորումներ չտեսա նրա կողմից, երբեք...
երևի ճիշտ են ասում էլի երեխեքը, որ Էտօ'օն թույլ անձնավորություն ա :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Համաձայն եմ, պաշտպանվելն այդ խաղում Ռեալի համար ավելի քան կարևոր էր: Բայց դեռ հարց է, եթե դաշտում գտնվեր Ռոբենը արդյոք պաշտպանվելն այդքան գոնե կստացվե՞ր թե՞ ոչ… Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ Ռոբենի դաշտում լինելը Ռեալի համար պակաս օգտակար կլիներ: Ռոբենն այն ֆուտբոլիստն է, որի մոտ պաշտպանվելը՝ գնդակ խլելը, կաղում է…


Բնականաբար կաղում է, բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ Ռոբբենին Կասիլյասի կամ Ռամոսի տեղը մտցնեին, այլ հարձակվողներից կամ կիսապաշտպաններից մեկի: Իսկ պաշտպանությանը Ռոբբենը կնպաստեր նրանով, որ կարողանում է գնդակ պահել ու պաշտպաններին հանգստանալու հնարավորության կտար: Հայտնի ճշմարտություն է, որ երբ գնդակը մրցակցի տուգանայինում է, քեզ չեն կարող գոլ խփել:




> Այս մտքին ունի երկու պատճառ.
> - կաղում էր, որովհետև Բարսելոնն ուժեղ է:
> - կաղում էր, որովհետև ընտրած մարտավարությունն այդպիսին էր՝ պաշտպանվել:


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե ինչի պատճառով էր կաղում: Փաստն այն էր, որ կաղում էր ու չկար այն ֆուտբոլիստը/օր. Ռոբբենը/ ով կարող էր զգալի ուժեղացնել հարձակումը ու վտանգավոր հակագրոհներ կազմակերպել:




> Դու ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես մի փոքր: Եթե Ռալի համար կարևորը պաշտպանվելն էր, ապա նրա հարձակումը բնականաբար պետք է կաղար, հաշվի առնելով, որ Բարսելոնն ուժեղագույն թիմերից է:


Նախ առաջին. ես չեմ ասել, որ Ռեալը ամբողջ խաղը պետք է պաշտպանվեր, ուղղակի այս խաղում պետք էր շատ ուշադիր լինել պաշտպանությանը, ինչը ընդհանրապես չի խանգարում նրան, որ հարձակումը եւս լավ գործեր ու հնարավորության դեպքում արագ հակագրոհներ կազմակերպեր: Ուստի այն պնդումդ, որ ես ինքս ինձ հակասում եմ, անտեղի էր:



> Գիտե՞ս, եթե Ռեալն ընտրեր պաշտպանական ֆուտբոլ՝ արագ վտանգավոր, սուր հակագրոհներով, այնպես, ինչպես հաճախ խաղում են Արսենալը, Լիվերպուլը, Բավարիան, Մոուրինիոյի Չելսին, Միլանը, ապա Ռոբենը կարող էր օգտակար լինել: Իսկ այսպիսի խաղում, որը, կրկնում եմ, նման էր Հունաստանի հավաքականի տապոր խաղին, կամ Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղին, օրինակ Հոլանդիայի հավաքականի հետ խաղի ժամանակ, Ռոբենի խաղադաշտում գտնվելը, պաշտպանվելու համար, օգտակար չէր լինի: Դրենտեն իր վրա դրված ջարդող ձախ կիսապաշտպանի դերը լավ էլ կատարում էր… Այլ է, եթե ասես Դիարան:


Տակտիկայի ընտրությունը պայմանավորված էր խաղացողների բացակայությամբ: Ես էլ հենց ասում եմ, որ Ռոբբենը եթե լիներ, հակագրոհների ու ինչու չէ նաեւ դիրքային գրոհների մարտավարությամբ կխաղար թիմը:



> Հետաքրքիր ես, *բացվե*լ են՝ նոր մարզիչ, նոր խաղային տակտիկա և այլն… Ինիեստան, որ վերադառնա, Բարսելոնի խաղն ավելի կլավանա…


Այսինքն Ինիեստայի վերադառնալուց հետո խաղի որակը մի 50 տոկոսով կբարելավի՞:




> Խնդրում եմ, շատ՜ եմ խնդրում, բացատրիր Բարսելոն- Ռեալ խաղում երկու թիմերի մարտավարությունները, ֆուտբոլիստների դասավորությունը խաղի ժամանակ՝ տարբեր իրավիճակներում…
> Դե, չենք հասկանում, չենք հասկանում…


Բեր մի իրավիճակում ասեմ էլի ֆուտբոլիստների դասավորությունը, թե չէ լեկցիա կդառնա. երբ Էտօօն իրացնում էր 11 մետրանոցը, նրա առջեւ մենակ Կասիլյասն էր կանգնաս, բոլորը նրանից հետ էին ու խառը ձեւով տեղավորվել էին Ռեալի տուգանայինի մոտակայքում:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բնականաբար կաղում է, բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ Ռոբբենին Կասիլյասի կամ Ռամոսի տեղը մտցնեին, այլ հարձակվողներից կամ կիսապաշտպաններից մեկի: Իսկ պաշտպանությանը Ռոբբենը կնպաստեր նրանով, որ կարողանում է գնդակ պահել ու պաշտպաններին հանգստանալու հնարավորության կտար: Հայտնի ճշմարտություն է, որ երբ գնդակը մրցակցի տուգանայինում է, քեզ չեն կարող գոլ խփել:


Հա, լավ…




> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե ինչի պատճառով էր կաղում: Փաստն այն էր, որ կաղում էր ու չկար այն ֆուտբոլիստը/օր. Ռոբբենը/ ով կարող էր զգալի ուժեղացնել հարձակումը ու վտանգավոր հակագրոհներ կազմակերպել:


Ռոբենը չեր կարող *զգալի*որեն ուժեղացնել հարձակումը… Այն մի քիչ ուժեղանալն էր, կրկնում եմ արդեն որերորդ անգամ լինելու էր ի հաշիվ պաշտպանության:





> Նախ առաջին. ես չեմ ասել, որ Ռեալը ամբողջ խաղը պետք է պաշտպանվեր, ուղղակի այս խաղում պետք էր շատ ուշադիր լինել պաշտպանությանը, ինչը ընդհանրապես չի խանգարում նրան, որ հարձակումը եւս լավ գործեր ու հնարավորության դեպքում արագ հակագրոհներ կազմակերպեր: Ուստի այն պնդումդ, որ ես ինքս ինձ հակասում եմ, անտեղի էր:


Այսինքն՝ դու այսպես, թե այնպես համաձայնվում ես, որ արագ հակագրոհներ այդպես էլ չկազմակերպվեցին՝ բացի մեկ -երկու դեպքից: Այսինքն՝ Հայաստան -Հոլանդիա…




> Տակտիկայի ընտրությունը պայմանավորված էր խաղացողների բացակայությամբ: Ես էլ հենց ասում եմ, որ Ռոբբենը եթե լիներ, հակագրոհների ու ինչու չէ նաեւ դիրքային գրոհների մարտավարությամբ կխաղար թիմը:


Միայն մեկ եզրային, արագ, կիսապաշտպանի ներկայությամբ խաղի մարտավարությունը չի կարող փոխվել: Կրկնում եմ, հարց է, Դրենտեյից օգտակար կլինե՞ր թե՞ չէ…



> Այսինքն Ինիեստայի վերադառնալուց հետո խաղի որակը մի 50 տոկոսով կբարելավի՞:


Մաթեմատիկայի դասընթացներ չեն: 



> Բեր մի իրավիճակում ասեմ էլի ֆուտբոլիստների դասավորությունը, թե չէ լեկցիա կդառնա. երբ Էտօօն իրացնում էր 11 մետրանոցը, նրա առջեւ մենակ Կասիլյասն էր կանգնաս, բոլորը նրանից հետ էին ու խառը ձեւով տեղավորվել էին Ռեալի տուգանայինի մոտակայքում:


Ընգեր ջա՞ն, էս նենց քո ջոկելով ձեռ ես առնում, հա՞:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գիտե՞ս, եթե Ռեալն ընտրեր պաշտպանական ֆուտբոլ՝ արագ վտանգավոր, սուր հակագրոհներով, այնպես, ինչպես հաճախ խաղում են Արսենալը, Լիվերպուլը, Բավարիան, Մոուրինիոյի Չելսին, Միլանը, ապա Ռոբենը կարող էր օգտակար լինել: Իսկ այսպիսի խաղում, որը, կրկնում եմ, նման էր Հունաստանի հավաքականի տապոր խաղին, կամ Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղին, օրինակ Հոլանդիայի հավաքականի հետ խաղի ժամանակ, Ռոբենի խաղադաշտում գտնվելը, պաշտպանվելու համար, օգտակար չէր լինի: Դրենտեն իր վրա դրված ջարդող ձախ կիսապաշտպանի դերը լավ էլ կատարում էր… Այլ է, եթե ասես Դիարան:


լավ էլի Մարկիզ ջան, ուրեմն Ռեալը սուր հակագրոհներ չէր անում հա? առաջի տայմում Բարսայից ավելի վտանգավոր էր գրոհում… ու մանավանդ երկրորդ համարով խաղում Ռոբբենը շաաաաաաաաաաատ ավելի օգտակար կլիներ քան Դրենտեն
նենց տպավորությունա մոտս որ Ռեալը հենց գնդակը ստանում էր ալիքը փոխում էիր :Shok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> լավ էլի Մարկիզ ջան, ուրեմն Ռեալը սուր հակագրոհներ չէր անում հա? առաջի տայմում Բարսայից ավելի վտանգավոր էր գրոհում… ու մանավանդ երկրորդ համարով խաղում Ռոբբենը շաաաաաաաաաաատ ավելի օգտակար կլիներ քան Դրենտեն
> նենց տպավորությունա մոտս որ Ռեալը հենց գնդակը ստանում էր ալիքը փոխում էիր


Միայն երկու-երեք խաղային դրվագ է եղել, երբ Ռեալը լուրջ հակագրոհ է կազմակերպել.
դարպասին եղել է մի քանի հարված, որոնցից վտանգավոր էին Դրենտեյի, Սնեյդերի, Իգուաինի հարվածները: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Ռոբենին: Հա, համաձայն եմ, գրոհելիս վտանգավոր կլիներ, բայց այն եզրը, որտեղ կխաղար Ռոբենը, լրիվ տկլոր կլիներ՝ պաշտպանվելիս:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա նենց Կասի դարպասին առաջի տայմում սաղ հարվածներ էին հա? առաջի տայմում մի հատ նոռմալ գոլայի պահ էլ չստեղծեց Բարսան
իսկ հարվածներից Պալանկայի ուդառը մի մոռացի
նենց ես ներկայացնում ոնց որ Բարսան 30 հատ ուդառա արել Ռեալը 3, ստեղ մի տեղ ստատիստիկան դրել էին, 15-10ի կարգի էր, ինչը նորմալա հաշվի առնելով որ Նոու Կամպում էր խաղը

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա, լավ…
> 
> Ռոբենը չեր կարող *զգալի*որեն ուժեղացնել հարձակումը… Այն մի քիչ ուժեղանալն էր, կրկնում եմ արդեն որերորդ անգամ լինելու էր ի հաշիվ պաշտպանության:
> 
> Այսինքն՝ դու այսպես, թե այնպես համաձայնվում ես, որ արագ հակագրոհներ այդպես էլ չկազմակերպվեցին՝ բացի մեկ -երկու դեպքից: Այսինքն՝ Հայաստան -Հոլանդիա…
> 
> Միայն մեկ եզրային, արագ, կիսապաշտպանի ներկայությամբ խաղի մարտավարությունը չի կարող փոխվել: Կրկնում եմ, հարց է, Դրենտեյից օգտակար կլինե՞ր թե՞ չէ…


Ապե՛ր, բեր չշարունակենք, քանի որ դու ենթադրություններ ես անում, որոնք *իմ պատկերացմաբ* հեռու են իրականությունից: Այսինքն դժվար թե մենք համաձայնության եզրեր գտնենք:




> Ընգեր ջա՞ն, էս նենց քո ջոկելով ձեռ ես առնում, հա՞:


Չէ՛, ընգեր ջան, ուղղակի կատակ էր՝ պայմանավորված քո տված հարցի բնույթով: :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ապե՛ր, բեր չշարունակենք, քանի որ դու ենթադրություններ ես անում, որոնք *իմ պատկերացմաբ* հեռու են իրականությունից: Այսինքն դժվար թե մենք համաձայնության եզրեր գտնենք:


Այ, միշտ սենց ա… Իրականությունից հեռու: Իրականությունից հեռուն այն է, որ տապոռ խաղը ներկայացնում ես ֆուտբոլային տակտիկական փայլուն խաղի լավագույն օրինակներից՝ չհաշված, որ վերջում էլ այդ թիմը պարտվում է: Վերջում էլ, շա՜տ մոտ է իրականությանը, այ, եթե Ռոբենը խաղար, խաղն այլ տեսք կունենար…




> Չէ՛, ընգեր ջան, ուղղակի կատակ էր՝ պայմանավորված քո տված հարցի բնույթով:


Ես քեզ հարց չեմ տվել:
Դու նշել ես, որ ֆուտբոլից այդքան էլ չեմ հասկանում: Ես էլ խնդրել եմ, որ դու բացատրես Բարսելոն - Ռեալ խաղում ֆուտբոլիստների խաղային դիրքը, թիմերի տակտիկական սխեմաները, որպեսզի ապացուցես քո իրավունքը՝ ինձ ֆուտբոլից այդքան էլ չհասկացող մարդ բնորոշելու համար:
Էլ ի՞նչ հարց, ի՞նչ կատակ…

----------


## GevSky

Եթե Ռոբենը լինեեե՜ր.... Եթե Նիտելռոյը լիեեե՜ր.... Հերիքա դե անցած տարի մենք առանց Մեսսի ու Էտո՛օ կլասիկո անցկացրինք ու տենց բաներ չէինք ասում.... Եթե տենցա թող լիներ Նիստելռոյը և Ռոբենը, իսկ մեր կողմից Տուրեյի տեղը խաղար Ինիեստան... տենամ էտվախտ ինչ կասեիք... Ինիեստայի ներկայությունը Բարսայում կարող էր շատ ավելի արդյունավետ լիներ քան վերը թվարկված 2 հոյլանդներինը :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այ, միշտ սենց ա… Իրականությունից հեռու: Իրականությունից հեռուն այն է, որ տապոռ խաղը ներկայացնում ես ֆուտբոլային տակտիկական փայլուն խաղի լավագույն օրինակներից՝ չհաշված, որ վերջում էլ այդ թիմը պարտվում է: Վերջում էլ, շա՜տ մոտ է իրականությանը, այ, եթե Ռոբենը խաղար, խաղն այլ տեսք կունենար…


Մարկիզ ջան իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող հայտարարություններ ես անում: Ես ֆուտբոլային տակտիկական փայլուն խաղի մասին բան չեմ ասել:
Իսկ Ռոբեննի խաղալու դեպքում խաղը, իրոք, այլ սցենարով կընթանար:





> Ես քեզ հարց չեմ տվել:
> Դու նշել ես, որ ֆուտբոլից այդքան էլ չեմ հասկանում: Ես էլ խնդրել եմ, որ դու բացատրես Բարսելոն - Ռեալ խաղում ֆուտբոլիստների խաղային դիրքը, թիմերի տակտիկական սխեմաները, որպեսզի ապացուցես քո իրավունքը՝ ինձ ֆուտբոլից այդքան էլ չհասկացող մարդ բնորոշելու համար:
> Էլ ի՞նչ հարց, ի՞նչ կատակ…


Չէ դու խնդրել ես ներկայացնել ֆուտբոլիստների խաղային դիրքը, թիմերի տակտիկական սխեմաները *տարբեր իրավիճակներում*: Ես էլ նկարագրել եմ իրավիճակներից մեկը:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Եթե Ռոբենը լինեեե՜ր.... Եթե Նիտելռոյը լիեեե՜ր.... Հերիքա դե անցած տարի մենք առանց Մեսսի ու Էտո՛օ կլասիկո անցկացրինք ու տենց բաներ չէինք ասում.... Եթե տենցա թող լիներ Նիստելռոյը և Ռոբենը, իսկ մեր կողմից Տուրեյի տեղը խաղար Ինիեստան... տենամ էտվախտ ինչ կասեիք... *Ինիեստայի ներկայությունը Բարսայում կարող էր շատ ավելի արդյունավետ լիներ քան վերը թվարկված 2 հոյլանդներինը*


Էտ հարցի շուրջ ենք էս ինչքան ժամանակ զրուցում: Էտ ընդամենը քո կարծիքն ա, որը իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Պատճառները ու պարզաբանումները նախորդ մի քանի  էջերի իմ գրառումներում փնտրի՛ր:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եթե Ռոբենը լինեեե՜ր.... Եթե Նիտելռոյը լիեեե՜ր.... Հերիքա դե անցած տարի մենք առանց Մեսսի ու Էտո՛օ կլասիկո անցկացրինք ու տենց բաներ չէինք ասում.... Եթե տենցա թող լիներ Նիստելռոյը և Ռոբենը, իսկ մեր կողմից Տուրեյի տեղը խաղար Ինիեստան... տենամ էտվախտ ինչ կասեիք... Ինիեստայի ներկայությունը Բարսայում կարող էր շատ ավելի արդյունավետ լիներ քան վերը թվարկված 2 հոյլանդներինը


ապեր կոնկրետ ես տռավմեքը ասում եմ ընտրված մարտավարության պատճառն էին, ոչ թե պարտության, հնարավորա իրանք լինեին հարձակվողական խաղ լիներ ու էլի Ռեալը կրվեր, վսյոժե Նոու Կամպում էր խաղը ու Բարսան էլ իրա լավագույն ֆոռմի մեջ
իսկ էս խաղը նենց խաղ էր որ իմ ծանոթ Բարսայի մի քանի բալեյշիկներ էլ ասին որ կարար Ռեալն էլ կրեր, կարևորը իրանց ճղում էին ու կռիվ էին տալիս

----------


## PretadoR

Inch asem.... Menak mi ban... FORCA BARCELONA.....
*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Amourchik

> ապեր կոնկրետ ես տռավմեքը ասում եմ ընտրված մարտավարության պատճառն էին, ոչ թե պարտության, հնարավորա իրանք լինեին հարձակվողական խաղ լիներ ու էլի Ռեալը կրվեր, վսյոժե Նոու Կամպում էր խաղը ու Բարսան էլ իրա լավագույն ֆոռմի մեջ
> իսկ էս խաղը նենց խաղ էր որ իմ ծանոթ Բարսայի մի քանի բալեյշիկներ էլ ասին որ կարար Ռեալն էլ կրեր, կարևորը իրանց ճղում էին ու կռիվ էին տալիս


Ես էլ ահագին Բարսելոնիստ գիտեմ, որ խաղից հետո, ասում էին, որ իրանք նույնիսկ մի պահ սկսել են կասկածել կհաղթի Բարսելոը, թե ոչ :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

Խաղը չհասցրեցի նայել, բայց իմացա, որ դեռ ոչ ոքի է հ՞ա:Ի՞նչ տպավորություն էր թողնում խաղը:Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր հակամարտություն է դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խաղը չհասցրեցի նայել, բայց իմացա, որ դեռ ոչ ոքի է հ՞ա:Ի՞նչ տպավորություն էր թողնում խաղը:Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր հակամարտություն է դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ


Բարսան ակտիվ ա, բայց Վիլյառեալը լավ պաշտպանվում ա ու վտանգավոր հակագրոհներ կազմակերպում: Հետաքրքիր խաղ ա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մեսսին շատա անհատականով տարվում,մի տեսակ էսօր խաղը չի ստացվում :Sad: 
Անրին մալադեց :Wink: 
Էտո'ոն դեռ չի  երևում :Sad: 
Աբիդալը շատ դանդաղաշարժա :Angry2: 
Բուսկետս :Love: 

2-րդ տայմը առջևումա :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բարսան ակտիվ ա, բայց Վիլյառեալը լավ պաշտպանվում ա ու վտանգավոր հակագրոհներ կազմակերպում: Հետաքրքիր խաղ ա:


Դե գնամ նայեմ :Smile: Մեր հաջորդ մրցակցին տեսնեմ :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մեսսին շատա անհատականով տարվում,մի տեսակ էսօր խաղը չի ստացվում
> Անրին մալադեց
> Էտո'ոն դեռ չի  երևում
> Աբիդալը շատ դանդաղաշարժա
> Բուսկետս
> 
> 2-րդ տայմը առջևումա


Ինձ թվում ա՝ Բարսը կպարտվի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Խաղը չհասցրեցի նայել, բայց իմացա, որ դեռ ոչ ոքի է հ՞ա:Ի՞նչ տպավորություն էր թողնում խաղը:Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր հակամարտություն է դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ


Վիլյառեալից հեչ ում գիտե՞ս… մի երկու հոգու ճանաչում ե՞ս  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գոլ խփեց Վիլյառեալը :Sad:  
Գոնե տղեքը չընկճվեն :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Վիլյառեալը խփեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Գոլ խփեց Վիլյառեալը 
> Գոնե տղեքը չընկճվեն


ինչ ես մտածում սենց խաղեր ենք կրել  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հենա Կեյտան դոմփեց  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Վիլյառեալը կարգի՜ն թիմ ա: Հաստատ Ռեալ Մադրիդից ուժեղ ա: Էնպես որ, ի տարբերություն անցած տուրի Բարսայի խաղի, էսօրվա խաղը շատ դժվար խաղ ա… :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մի հատ էլ…1-2  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Amourchik

Լավ էլ խաղա:Վիլլյառեալի համար եմ նայում, դուրս էլ գալիս ա, անկախ նրանից ինչ կինի հետագայում :Wink: Բայց մեկա մենք էլ ենք հաղթելու այս թիմին :Cool:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավոր  :Smile:  Վահիկ իսկ դու պանիկայի մեջ էիր ընկել: Հանգիստ մինչև վերջ տարան խաղը, չնայած կարմիրին  :Angry2:  
Բայց Վիլյառեալը արագությունների վրա կորցնումա իրան, 10  րոպե գազ տվեցին տեմպը հանեցին 2 գոլ մտավ: Ռեալնել որ տեմպ տա կկրի  :Wink:  Բայց մալադեց տղեքին մի գոլով կրվեցին  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Շնորհավոր  Վահիկ իսկ դու պանիկայի մեջ էիր ընկել: Հանգիստ մինչև վերջ տարան խաղը, չնայած կարմիրին  
> Բայց Վիլյառեալը արագությունների վրա կորցնումա իրան, 10  րոպե գազ տվեցին տեմպը հանեցին 2 գոլ մտավ: Ռեալնել որ տեմպ տա կկրի  Բայց մալադեց տղեքին մի գոլով կրվեցին


Հիշում ես Բարսայի երկրպագուները մի ժամանակ էքստրապոլյացիայի մեթոդով հաշվել էին
Սեվիլյային 3
Վալենսիային 4
Ռեալաին 5 պիտի լիներ:
Հիմա նույն սկզբունքով շարժվենք՝
Ռեալին-2
Վիլյառեալին 1
Հաջորդը ոչ ոքի ա: :Smile:

----------


## Arman_I

Եվ այսպես ավարտված է այս 4 խաղյա մսաղացը...4 խաղ, 4 հաղթանակ,գնդակները 11-1 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  Փայլուն արդյունք :Cool: Իսկ իլյուզիաներով և երազանքներով ապրողները թող լռեն կամաց-կամաց և մտածեն գոնե մրցանակային տեղ զբազեցնելու մասին...Շատ թիմեր կարողա իրանց ձեռնոց նետեն էտ պայքարում... :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավորում եմ, էլի կրեց :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եվ այսպես ավարտված է այս 4 խաղյա մսաղացը...4 խաղ, 4 հաղթանակ,գնդակները 11-1 Փայլուն արդյունքԻսկ իլյուզիաներով և երազանքներով ապրողները թող լռեն կամաց-կամաց և մտածեն գոնե մրցանակային տեղ զբազեցնելու մասին...Շատ թիմեր կարողա իրանց ձեռնոց նետեն էտ պայքարում...


Չեմպիոն դառնալը երազանք չի, էն էլ Ռեալի համար

----------


## Լեո

Մալադեց տղերքին :Hands Up: 

*Սևիլիա 0 - 3 Բարսա
Բարսա 4 - 0 Վալենսիա
Բարսա 2 - 0 Ռեալ
Վիլիառեալ 1 - 2 Բարսա*

*Շարունակելի...*

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Շնորհավոր  Վահիկ իսկ դու պանիկայի մեջ էիր ընկել: Հանգիստ մինչև վերջ տարան խաղը, չնայած կարմիրին  
> Բայց Վիլյառեալը արագությունների վրա կորցնումա իրան, 10  րոպե գազ տվեցին տեմպը հանեցին 2 գոլ մտավ: Ռեալնել որ տեմպ տա կկրի  Բայց մալադեց տղեքին մի գոլով կրվեցին


Էտո'ոյի ու Մեսսիի խաղերը չէր ստացվում,դրա համար էի պանիկայի մեջ ընկել,բայց դե մոռացել էի,որ Անրի ունենք :Love: 
Ոնց-որ ասումա տղեքը գնում են զասլուժեննի օտդիխ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ, էլի կրեց


բայց չի նշանակում, որ միշտ կրելու է :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Խաղը կիսատ եմ անյել, Պկեյի կարմիրը իրոք կար?

----------


## Լեո

> բայց չի նշանակում, որ միշտ կրելու է


Կներես իհարկե, Աստղ ջան, բայց *էշ մի սատկի, գարուն կգա* :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Խաղը կիսատ եմ անյել, Պկեյի կարմիրը իրոք կար?


Շատ կասկածելի էր (2-րդ դեղինը):
Առաջին խաղակեսը մրցավարը շատ վատ անցկացրեց, տրիբունաները դժգոհ էին ու անընդհատ սուլում էին (երևի ասում էին` սուդիա սոխառած)  :LOL:  Ինձ թվում ա էտ 2-րդ դեղինը մրցավարը ցույց տվեց տրիբունաներին սիրաշահելու համար (... մտալու համար) :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

Լավ ոչինիչ, Միլիտոն կլավանա, Մարկեսն էլ արդեն լավ ա, 2 խաղ առանց Պիկեյի էլ կլինի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խաղը կիսատ եմ անյել, Պկեյի կարմիրը իրոք կար?


դաժե ես ասեմ՝ կասկածելի էր




> Կներես իհարկե, Աստղ ջան, բայց *էշ մի սատկի, գարուն կգա*


հաստատ կգա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մալադեց տղերքին
> 
> *Սևիլիա 0 - 3 Բարսա
> Բարսա 4 - 0 Վալենսիա
> Բարսա 2 - 0 Ռեալ
> Վիլիառեալ 1 - 2 Բարսա*
> 
> *Շարունակելի...*


+ Բարսա 6-1 Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ
3րդ տեղում ա Ատլետիկոն

----------


## Լեո

> հաստատ կգա


Բայց էշն արդեն վաղուց սատկած կլինի :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մնաց Դեպորտիվոին էլ կրեն` ավատարս իրականություն կդառնա :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> Մնաց Դեպորտիվոին էլ կրեն` ավատարս իրականություն կդառնա


չկասկածես

----------


## Taurus

Չիկին ասել ա, ձմեռը տրանսֆեր չի լինի, իսկ ես նենց էի ուզում Ժիրկովին բերեին

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չիկին ասել ա, ձմեռը տրանսֆեր չի լինի, իսկ ես նենց էի ուզում Ժիրկովին բերեին


Ժիրկովին ինչ ենք անում? :Think:  Աբիդալը ճիշտա լավ չի խաղում,բայց դե խաղումա էլի: Պետք լինի Պույոլն ու Կասերեսն էլ կարան խաղան: Մի խոսքով ես իմաստ չեմ գտնում էդ տրանսֆերի մեջ:  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Մրցավարները Բարսելոնին ատամներով պահած բերին հասցրին էսքան առաջ էլի :Angry2: , թե չե գիտեք սաղ իրա լավ խաղալու արդյունքնա հա՞ որ քանի խաղ կրում են

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մրցավարները Բարսելոնին ատամներով պահած բերին հասցրին էսքան առաջ էլի, թե չե գիտեք սաղ իրա լավ խաղալու արդյունքնա հա՞ որ քանի խաղ կրում են


Հա էտա որ կա, ես էլ ասում եմ ոնց սենց եղավ, երեկվա կարմիրնել շատ սիրելով տվեց  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> Հա էտա որ կա, ես էլ ասում եմ ոնց սենց եղավ, երեկվա կարմիրնել շատ սիրելով տվեց


Էտ մի քանի ստից մտից բաները հեչ ես ընդհանուր առմբամբ եմ ասում, մրցաշրջանի զկզբից մինչև հիմա, շատ օգնեցին Բարսելոնին

----------


## Սամվել

> Մրցավարները Բարսելոնին ատամներով պահած բերին հասցրին էսքան առաջ էլի, թե չե գիտեք սաղ իրա լավ խաղալու արդյունքնա հա՞ որ քանի խաղ կրում են


Արա դե լավ էլի.. գոնե դուք չխոսաք... հլը մի քանի դեպք հիացրա .. ու հետո մի քանի հատ էլ ես կհիշացնեմ Ռեալին ինպաստ վարած խաղեր... ամոթա էլի ամոթ զզվցրիք  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> Արա դե լավ էլի.. գոնե դուք չխոսաք... հլը մի քանի դեպք հիացրա .. ու հետո մի քանի հատ էլ ես կհիշացնեմ Ռեալին ինպաստ վարած խաղեր... ամոթա էլի ամոթ զզվցրիք


Էտ ինչից ես ըտենց զզվել՞

----------


## Vaho

Ամոթը  էնա որ ճշմարիտ բանը ասում են ու վախենում են ընդունեն, այ էտա ամոթ :Angry2:  :Angry2: , համել միշտել Բարսին ատամներով պահել են ու էտի լավ նկատվումա են խաղերի ժամանակ, որ վարում է Մեդինա Կանտալեխոն,
էտ մրցավարը :Angry2:  Բարսելոնի խաղացողա

----------


## Սամվել

> Ամոթը  էնա որ ճշմարիտ բանը ասում են ու վախենում են ընդունեն, այ էտա ամոթ, համել միշտել Բարսին ատամներով պահել են ու էտի լավ նկատվումա են խաղերի ժամանակ, որ վարում է Մեդինա Կանտալեխոն,
> էտ մրցավարը Բարսելոնի խաղացողա


Տխուրա եթե էտքան ես ֆուտբոլից հասկանում  :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> Տխուրա եթե էտքան ես ֆուտբոլից հասկանում


Չեմ ել ասում որ ֆուտբոլից շատ եմ հասկանում, ուղղակի Ռեալին շատ եմ հավանում իմ ամենասիրած թիմնա, հետո ել Սամվել ջան կիսվում ենք էլի, ֆորումում, խիես՞ ըտենց վատ ընդունում ասածներս, <ամոթա, զզվացել եմ,> եթե իմ ասածը քեզի ըտենց վիրավորելա ներող :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեմ ել ասում որ ֆուտբոլից շատ եմ հասկանում, ուղղակի Ռեալին շատ եմ հավանում իմ ամենասիրած թիմնա, հետո ել Սամվել ջան կիսվում ենք էլի, ֆորումում, խիես՞ ըտենց վատ ընդունում ասածներս, <ամոթա, զզվացել եմ,> եթե իմ ասածը քեզի ըտենց վիրավորելա ներող


Լավ կներես.. 

Բայց եթե լուրջ ապա տենց բան չկա

----------


## Vaho

> Լավ կներես.. 
> 
> Բայց եթե լուրջ ապա տենց բան չկա


 :Drinks: 
Հա չկա, կամել եթե կա երկու թիմերինել կա

----------


## Wolfs

ամեն անգամ նայելով Բարսաի խաղը ուղակի հաճույքես ստանում... :Ok:  :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ամեն անգամ նայելով Բարսաի խաղը ուղակի հաճույքես ստանում...


Լիովին ճիշտ բնորոշում` ես կասեի գեղագիտական հաճույք ես ստանում :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ովա՞ էս թեմային սենց պիտակ կպցրել:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ովա՞ էս թեմային սենց պիտակ կպցրել:


ես :Smile: 
/որպես պատասխան՝ մեր թեմայի պիտակին/

----------


## Ուրվական

> ես
> /որպես պատասխան՝ մեր թեմայի պիտակին/


Շատ վատ ես արել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ վատ ես արել:


եթե օֆֆտոպ չի համարվում, գրեմ
վատ չեմ արել, որովհետև իմ արածը պատասխան է եղել. մեղավորը իմ պատասխանը հրահրողն է եղել. կարևոր էլ չի, թե ով է եղել. կարևորը, որ խախտում են իրենց իսկ առաջարկած զինադադարը

եթե չեն կարող տեր կանգնել իրենց խոսքերին, որ այլևս ծաղրական ու նման բնույթի գրառումներ ու արձագանքներ չեն լինելու, ուրեմն թող չհավաստիացնեն, որ այդպես է լինելու, իսկ ապա՝ խախտեն պայմանավորվածությունը

----------


## Ուրվական

> եթե օֆֆտոպ չի համարվում, գրեմ
> վատ չեմ արել, որովհետև իմ արածը պատասխան է եղել. մեղավորը իմ պատասխանը հրահրողն է եղել. կարևոր էլ չի, թե ով է եղել. կարևորը, որ խախտում են իրենց իսկ առաջարկած զինադադարը
> 
> եթե չեն կարող տեր կանգնել իրենց խոսքերին, որ այլևս ծաղրական ու նման բնույթի գրառումներ ու արձագանքներ չեն լինելու, ուրեմն թող չհավաստիացնեն, որ այդպես է լինելու, իսկ ապա՝ խախտեն պայմանավորվածությունը


Աստղ ջան, եթե դու նկատում ես ինչ-որ բան, որը դուրս ա ակումբի կանոնադրությունից, միանգամից տեղյակ պահիր մոդերատորներին, որոնք պարտավոր են զբաղվել նմանատիպ հարցերով ու զբաղվում են: Բայց դու ընդհակառակը, մի հատ էլ քո կողմից ես ծաղրական գրառում կամ պիտակ ավելացնում, հետո իրանք տեսնում են, մի բան էլ իրանք, ու տենց հեղեղաձև աճի պրոցես ա տեղի ունենում, որը, սենց ասած, "ձեռք չի տալիս": Դրա համար նկատածդ բոլոր դեպքերում տեղյակ պահիր մոդերատորներին:
Իսկ սա օֆֆտոպ չի, դեռ օֆֆտոպ չի, եթե հետագայում նորից հարցեր կառաջանան, նամակով:
Ու ընդհանրապես, էրեխեք, էս ամեն ինչը իմ կարծիքով կարաք չանեք, էլի, սենց անընդհատ լարված մթնոլորտը էս բաժնում ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, ու անկախ ինձանից, որպես սովորական ակումբի անդամ, շատ վատ եմ ինձ զգում, ու համոզված եմ, որ ոչ միայն ես :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, եթե դու նկատում ես ինչ-որ բան, որը դուրս ա ակումբի կանոնադրությունից, միանգամից տեղյակ պահիր մոդերատորներին, որոնք պարտավոր են զբաղվել նմանատիպ հարցերով ու զբաղվում են: Բայց դու ընդհակառակը, մի հատ էլ քո կողմից ես ծաղրական գրառում կամ պիտակ ավելացնում, հետո իրանք տեսնում են, մի բան էլ իրանք, ու տենց հեղեղաձև աճի պրոցես ա տեղի ունենում, որը, սենց ասած, "ձեռք չի տալիս": Դրա համար նկատածդ բոլոր դեպքերում տեղյակ պահիր մոդերատորներին:
> Իսկ սա օֆֆտոպ չի, դեռ օֆֆտոպ չի, եթե հետագայում նորից հարցեր կառաջանան, նամակով:
> Ու ընդհանրապես, էրեխեք, էս ամեն ինչը իմ կարծիքով կարաք չանեք, էլի, սենց անընդհատ լարված մթնոլորտը էս բաժնում ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, ու անկախ ինձանից, որպես սովորական ակումբի անդամ, շատ վատ եմ ինձ զգում, ու համոզված եմ, որ ոչ միայն ես



ինչ վերաբերում է մոդերատորներին տեղյակ պահելուն, կարող եք նույնիսկ պատժել, բայց ես <<խաբար տվողը>> չեմ: Սխալ է իմ մոտեցումը, գուցե, բայց... սա է

Վերջին մտքի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ
կարող ես նույնիսկ գտնել այդ գրառումները կլասիկոյից առաջ, որ պայմանավորվել էինք /կարևոր չէ՝ ում նախաձեռնությամբ/, որ բացառելու ենք նմանատիպ գրառումները, իսկ հետո գտիր այն գրառումները, որոնցից սկսվեց իրադրության սրումը
քաղաքականության բաժնում նույնիսկ այսպիսի վիճակ չի

----------


## Սամվել

Էս անգամ ես եմ մեղավորը... կներեք  :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*23:00* *Բարսելոնա-Մալյորկա*
*Արմենիա TV*

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ հիմա ֆուտբոլ կա՞ թե չե Արմենիաով

Էս պահին ցույց են? տալիս

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ, չեն ցույց տալի :Angry2:  
Ով արագ ինտերնետ ունի կարա ստեղ նայի խաղը` http://www.justin.tv/firpotv1 

Ի դեպ կրվումա Բարսան 0-1 :Sad:

----------

Սամվել (04.01.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Չէ, չեն ցույց տալի 
> Ով արագ ինտերնետ ունի կարա ստեղ նայի խաղը` http://www.justin.tv/firpotv1 
> 
> Ի դեպ կրվումա Բարսան 0-1


Մերսի Վահիկ ջան, 

ափսոս կապս ետքան արագ չի, հոպ հետա հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը :Wink: 

իսկ էս կաըքով էլ ինչ՞ խաղեր են ցույց տալի, նկատի ունեմ Իսպանիաի առաջնությունից, թե՞ մենակ Բարսելոնի խաղերն են մենակ ցուըց տալի

----------


## Taurus

3:1 հաղթարշավը շարունակվում է, այս անգամ առանց Լեոի :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> 3:1 հաղթարշավը շարունակվում է, այս անգամ առանց Լեոի


Նայե՞լ ես  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ.  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տուրեն էր մեղավոր առաջին գոլը որ կերանք, տղեն վիզ դրեց վերջի գոլը ինքը դմբցրեց  :Hands Up:

----------


## Arman_I

Խաղը նայել եմ պարսկական ալիքով :Tongue:  :Smile: 
Ասեմ որ ահագին դժվար խաղ ստացվեց ինչպես և ես սպասում էի... :Think: Մալյորկայի գոլը վերջն էր...դաշտի կենտրոնում խլեց գնդակը ու սլալոմիստի պես(Մեսսի-ի ականջը կանչի) շրջանցելով արագության տակ պաշտպաններին մենակ մնաց Վալդեսի հետ ու սիիիիրուն կախեց վրով... :Shok: Տուռե-ի գոլը նույնպես մակարդակ էր :Hands Up: Ասեմ որ տղեքը նոր-նոր էին վերադարձել իրանց հայրենիքներից և հենց էտ պատճառով Մեսսին,Կասեռեսը չէին խաղում,ուշացած էին հետ եկել...Պիկեն թեթև տռավմա ունի...Ալվեշին չգիտես խի զապաս էր պահել... :Think: 

Հ.Գ.Ամենակարևորը...մեծատառով տղա Անդրես Ինյեստան վերադարձավ... :Hands Up:  Են էլ ոնց :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մերսի Վահիկ ջան, 
> 
> ափսոս կապս ետքան արագ չի, հոպ հետա հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը
> 
> իսկ էս կաըքով էլ ինչ՞ խաղեր են ցույց տալի, նկատի ունեմ Իսպանիաի առաջնությունից, թե՞ մենակ Բարսելոնի խաղերն են մենակ ցուըց տալի


Հա Վրո ջան` շատ խաղեր կարաս նայես,բայց ուղղակի արագությունա պետք, ի մոտ 256 kbit/s-ա ու հատուկենտ խաղերա լինում նայել :Sad:  

Կարևորը տղեքը կրին :Hands Up:  Էս Տուրեն վերջին խաղերին բացահայտումա իրա տեխնիկան, լավ անցավ պաշտպաններին գոլի վախտ, Կլասիկոյում էլ էր մառոզ անում :Wink:  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. Գոլերը` http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBaw7CaarwI

----------

Սամվել (06.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

1 րոպեից սկսումա Արքայական Գավաթի 1/8 եզրափակչի *Ատլետիկո-Բարսելոնա* խաղը  :Wink:  
Խաղը կարող եք դիտել թուրքական TRT 1 ալիքով(Հ1-ից մի քիչ ձախ տվեք կգտնեք :Smile:  ) 

Հ.Գ. Ափսոս մեր մոտ վատա ցույց տալիս :Bad:

----------

Սամվել (06.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մեսսին դոմփեց :Hands Up:  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսայի հիմնը* այստեղ:
Բարսա՜, Բարսա՜, Բարսա՜...

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Ատլետիկո-Բարսելոնա 1-3*  :Hands Up:  :Tongue: 

Մեսսին հեթ-տրիկա արել :Love:

----------


## Լեո

*Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 1:3 ԲԱՐՍԱ* :Hands Up:

----------


## Arman_I

> *Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 1:3 ԲԱՐՍԱ*


1-ին գոլը բայց ինչ լաաաավն էր..... :Hands Up:  :Love: 

TRT-1-ը լավ գտանք...գավաթն էլ կնայենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

> TRT-1-ը լավ գտանք...գավաթն էլ կնայենք


ճիշտ ա, ես հիմա դրա համար մի հատ հատւկ առանձին անտեննա ունեմ բալկոնւմ

----------


## Սամվել

> ճիշտ ա, ես հիմա դրա համար մի հատ հատւկ առանձին անտեննա ունեմ բալկոնւմ


Էսա ես էլ եմ տենց մի բան կազմակերպում  :LOL:  Հակառակի պես մեր բալկոնները Մասիսին չեն նայում  :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> 1-ին գոլը բայց ինչ լաաաավն էր.....
> 
> TRT-1-ը լավ գտանք...գավաթն էլ կնայենք



Ես գոլերը նայում եմ www.barca.ru կայքում:

----------


## Լեո

Տեսե՞լ եք գավաթային խաղում Ատլ-Մադրիդի դարպասը Մեսսիի խփած առաջին գոլը: Ալվեսի կրնկրով փոխանցումը շա՜տ սիրուն էր :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. Բարսելոնիստներ, ինչու՞ եք մեր աննման թեման քնացրել…

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մեր աննման թեման չի քնի,վաղը նորից կթնդանք հերթական հաղթանակից :Smile:

----------


## Arman_I

> Տեսե՞լ եք գավաթային խաղում Ատլ-Մադրիդի դարպասը Մեսսիի խփած առաջին գոլը: Ալվեսի կրնկրով փոխանցումը շա՜տ սիրուն էր
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բարսելոնիստներ, ինչու՞ եք մեր աննման թեման քնացրել…



Ես կասեի մեզ պակասում են Xxxx-ի նման(միայն լավ իմաստով Xxxx ջան :Wink: ) ակտիվիստները...ոնց ասեմ...անընդհատ տաք պահողները էլի :Think: Համ էլ կա հայտնի պատճառ,երբ ամեն ինչ լավ է և պարզ քննարկելու նյութ էլ չկա առանձնապես,սահմանափակվում ենք իրար շնորհավորելով :Hands Up: Ռեալիստներին էլ առանձնապես խոսալու առիթ չենք տալիս մեր խաղով  ահա և վերջ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Մեր աննման թեման չի քնի,վաղը նորից կթնդանք հերթական հաղթանակից


Չեմ ուզում նավսեմ, բայց բա՞ որ էսքան ուժեղ թիմերին հաղթելուց հետո գա ու Օսասունային պարտվի… Կարող ա պատահի, գիտե՞ք: 

Հ.Գ. Թու, թու, թու... Ում մոտ փայտ կա, թող խփի փայտին… :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեմ ուզում նավսեմ, բայց բա՞ որ էսքան ուժեղ թիմերին հաղթելուց հետո գա ու Օսասունային պարտվի… Կարող ա պատահի, գիտե՞ք: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Թու, թու, թու... Ում մոտ փայտ կա, թող խփի փայտին…


ամեն անգամ էդ փայտերին խփելով եք հաղթում ?  :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ես կասեի մեզ պակասում են Xxxx-ի նման(միայն լավ իմաստով Xxxx ջան) ակտիվիստները...ոնց ասեմ...անընդհատ տաք պահողները էլիՀամ էլ կա հայտնի պատճառ,երբ ամեն ինչ լավ է և պարզ քննարկելու նյութ էլ չկա առանձնապես,սահմանափակվում ենք իրար շնորհավորելովՌեալիստներին էլ առանձնապես խոսալու առիթ չենք տալիս մեր խաղով  ահա և վերջ


Յա ես այդքան ակտիվ եմ եղել: :Shok: Չեմ նկատել :Think: / :Blush: /
Հ,Գ. Արդեն էլ Xxxx չի այլ հիմիկվա նիկսա :Wink: թե չէ հոգնեցի բոլորին ասելով, որ «ապեր» չեմ :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Չեմ ուզում նավսեմ, բայց բա՞ որ էսքան ուժեղ թիմերին հաղթելուց հետո գա ու Օսասունային պարտվի… Կարող ա պատահի, գիտե՞ք: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Թու, թու, թու... Ում մոտ փայտ կա, թող խփի փայտին…


Բա որ կրվան՞ :Cool:  պատկերացնում էս՞ թե էս գրառմանտ համար ինչ կանեն քեզ :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինկվիզիցիա :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Բա որ կրվան՞ պատկերացնում էս՞ թե էս գրառմանտ համար ինչ կանեն քեզ





> Ինկվիզիցիա


Գնացեք խաղադրույք կատարեք Օսասունայի հաղթանակի վրա :LOL: 
Բայց եթե Բարսան Օս-ին էլ աղաց, ես մեղավոր չեմ, ինձնից փողերը հետ չուզեք :LOL:  Ես ուղղակի խորհուրդ եմ տալիս :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Հ.Գ. Թու, թու, թու... Ում մոտ փայտ կա, թող խփի փայտին…


խի ասիր?  :Angry2:  ձևը իմացան



> Յա ես այդքան ակտիվ եմ եղել:Չեմ նկատել//
> Հ,Գ. Արդեն էլ Xxxx չի այլ հիմիկվա նիկսաթե չէ հոգնեցի բոլորին ասելով, որ «ապեր» չեմ


Հա յանիմ ամուրչիկ տղեն չի կարա լինի

----------


## Vaho

> Գնացեք խաղադրույք կատարեք Օսասունայի հաղթանակի վրա
> Բայց եթե Բարսան Օս-ին էլ աղաց, ես մեղավոր չեմ, ինձնից փողերը հետ չուզեք Ես ուղղակի խորհուրդ եմ տալիս


Չե թող մնա կլասիկոի ժամանակ ստավկա կանենք Ռեալի հաղթանակի վրա ու լավ կկրենք :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Չե թող մնա կլասիկոի ժամանակ ստավկա կանենք Ռեալի հաղթանակի վրա ու լավ կկրենք


Ընդհակառակը, Բարսայի վրա դրեք, որ երբ Ռեալը պարտվի, շատ չափոսոսաք :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չե թող մնա կլասիկոի ժամանակ ստավկա կանենք Ռեալի հաղթանակի վրա ու լավ կկրենք


Ես էլ ասում եմ էս ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը ինչիցա առաջանում :Pardon:  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա յանիմ ամուրչիկ տղեն չի կարա լինի


Չէ, տղեն պետք ա Ամուր լինի, իսկ Ամուրչիկ ավելի քնքուշա ասված, ավելի աղջկանա վերաբերվում:Չգիտեմ, եթե քեզ համար այդպես չի՝ինձ համար այդպեսա :Think:  :Ok:  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Չէ, տղեն պետք ա Ամուր լինի, իսկ Ամուրչիկ ավելի քնքուշա ասված, ավելի աղջկանա վերաբերվում:Չգիտեմ, եթե քեզ համար այդպես չի՝ինձ համար այդպեսա


Վերջում մի հատ ա ավելացրա ու էլ չեն ասի տղա, երևի :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ, տղեն պետք ա Ամուր լինի, իսկ Ամուրչիկ ավելի քնքուշա ասված, ավելի աղջկանա վերաբերվում:Չգիտեմ, եթե քեզ համար այդպես չի՝ինձ համար այդպեսա


Ուրեմն «երգիչ» Արմենչի՞կն էլ ա աղջիկ :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Վերջում մի հատ ա ավելացրա ու էլ չեն ասի տղա, երևի


Բայց ինչ ասես, որ չարեցի, որ տղա չասեն, բայց չի ստացվում, գոնե մտեք անձնագրիս մեջ նայեք՝ կերևա, որ աղջիկ  եմ  :Sad:  :Think:

----------


## Vaho

ՈՒրեմն մեր թաղի Արսենչիկնելա աղջիկ  :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց ինչ ասես, որ չարեցի, որ տղա չասեն, բայց չի ստացվում, գոնե մտեք անձնագրիս մեջ նայեք՝ կերևա, որ աղջիկ  եմ


Երգիրը երգիր չի...

Նիկդ փոխի դիր անունդ  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Բայց ինչ ասես, որ չարեցի, որ տղա չասեն, բայց չի ստացվում, գոնե մտեք անձնագրիս մեջ նայեք՝ կերևա, որ աղջիկ  եմ


Ես շուտվանից եմ հասկացել :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> ՈՒրեմն մեր թաղի Արսենչիկնելա աղջիկ


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ուրեմն «երգիչ» Արմենչի՞կն էլ ա աղջիկ


Չեմ բացառում  :Xeloq: /համ էլ ինձանից մի ճշտիր դա :Ok: /

----------


## Vaho

Ժամը  23 նա ու իչքան գիտեմ ոչ Դեպորտիվոի ոչել Սեվիլիաի մեջ Գոռը չի խաղում, բայց իրան են ցույց տալի :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Լավ, Ժողովուրդ, մեր աննման թեման աղտոտում ենք :Angry2:  :Stop:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժամը  23 նա ու իչքան գիտեմ ոչ Դեպորտիվոի ոչել Սեվիլիաի մեջ Գոռը չի խաղում, բայց իրան են ցույց տալի


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Էս ես եմ լա՞վ թե էնքան որ իրոք սենց խնդալուա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ժամը  23 նա ու իչքան գիտեմ ոչ Դեպորտիվոի ոչել Սեվիլիաի մեջ Գոռը չի խաղում, բայց իրան են ցույց տալի


Ես խաղերի ժամերը նայել եմ ԱրմենիաTV-ի պաշտոնական կայքից:
Բայց աչքիս հաշվել են, որ Գոռի կինոն /որը ծայրեծայր կամ ռեկլամա, կամ վուլգարիզմ/ ավելի շատ օգուտ ա բերում էս պահին, ու փոխել են եթերը:

----------


## Vaho

> Լավ, Ժողովուրդ, մեր աննման թեման աղտոտում ենք


Դե լավ  :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> Ես խաղերի ժամերը նայել եմ ԱրմենիաTV-ի պաշտոնական կայքից:
> Բայց աչքիս հաշվել են, որ Գոռի կինոն /որը ծայրեծայր կամ ռեկլամա, կամ վուլգարիզմ/ ավելի շատ օգուտ ա բերում էս պահին, ու փոխել են եթերը:


Մատրիցան էլա օգուտ բերում, բայց էս կինոն լավնա  :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ :Hands Up: 
Օսասունա - Բարսա
Էտօ'օ 45-րդ րոպե

----------


## Սամվել

> Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ
> Օսասունա - Բարսա
> Էտօ'օ 45-րդ րոպե


Ցույց տալի՞ս են  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ցույց տալի՞ս են


Չէ :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ


Հաա.. ես էլ Միլանի խաղն էի նայում... ընդեղ Վուչինիչը մի հատ տեխնիչնի գոլ արեց... սենց ուսուցողական, դասական  :Love:  

Բայց դե Բարսայի խաղը չտեսանք  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Հաա.. ես էլ Միլանի խաղն էի նայում... ընդեղ Վուչինիչը մի հատ տեխնիչնի գոլ արեց... սենց ուսուցողական, դասական  
> 
> Բայց դե Բարսայի խաղը չտեսանք


Վուչինիչի գոլը ես էլ տեսա, լավն էր: :Smile: 

Բարսայի գոլերն էլ վաղը ինտերնետից կքաշեմ կնայեմ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վուչինիչի գոլը ես էլ տեսա, լավն էր:
> 
> Բարսայի գոլերն էլ վաղը ինտերնետից կքաշեմ կնայեմ


դե իրականում ինձ խաղն էլ է հետաքրքիր... թե չէ հո մենակ գոլերով չի... ափսոս  :Sad:  էտ գոլերը իմ մոտելա տենց.. օբշի քաշում եմ վտանգավոր պահերով բանով... բայց դե մեկա էն չի  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> դե իրականում ինձ խաղն էլ է հետաքրքիր... թե չէ հո մենակ գոլերով չի... ափսոս  էտ գոլերը իմ մոտելա տենց.. օբշի քաշում եմ վտանգավոր պահերով բանով... բայց դե մեկա էն չի


Հա, ճիշտ ես, բայց դե գոնե գոլերը պետք ա նայել:

Ափսոս էսօր խաղը համընկավ Ռոմա - Միլան խաղի հետ:

----------


## Vaho

Օսասունան 2:1 հաղթումա Բարսին :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Չեմ ուզում նավսեմ, բայց բա՞ որ էսքան ուժեղ թիմերին հաղթելուց հետո գա ու Օսասունային պարտվի… Կարող ա պատահի, գիտե՞ք:


Կարծես ասածս իրականանում ա, Բարսան 1-2 հաշվով պարտվում ա էս պահին, բայց դեռ խաղին մի 20 րոպե էլ կա :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Ջաաաան, Չավին հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

3-2  :Tongue:   :Hands Up:

----------

Մարկիզ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան, արդեն 2-3
Մեսսի 85'

----------

Մարկիզ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Օսասունա 2 - 3 Բարսա  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Օսասունա 2 - 3 Բարսա


 :Hands Up:  Հաղթարշավը շարունակվում է  :Cool:

----------


## Arman_I

Քանի դեռ Արմենիան սպանումա իրա բարձրակարգ հեռարձակումներով գոյություն ունի սենց դեպքերի համար մեծն պարսկական ալիքը.... :Hands Up: Ադրենալինը խեղդումա...խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորին հնարավորինս շոտ նայել  3-րդ գոլը Մեսսի կատարմամաբ...էս տղեն ուղղակի "իսպալնյատ"-ա անում աջ ու ձախ... :Shok: Բոլորին հավքեց ու առանց որևէ շանսի դարպասապահի համար տոպկեց ինյակը(դե ձիվյատկեն էլի :Jpit: Օսասունա կոչեցյալը խաղաց խայտառակ կեղտոտ խաղ-կաստիլավարի :Angry2: Մեր համար էս դաշտում շատ դժվարա խաղալ...դատեք ինքներդ...2000-ին են մտել բարձրագույն խումբ...
2000-2001  3-1
2001-2002  0-0
2002-2003  2-2
2003-2004  1-2
2004-2005  0-1 
2005-2006  2-1
2006-2007  0-0
2007-2008  0-0

Բոլոր խաղերը տեսել եմ ու բոլորը սենց մոռթոցի ա եղել

----------


## salatik

Ոնց նայում եմ էս տարի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթը Բարսելոնա գնալու :Ok:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.01.2009), Լեո (12.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ոնց նայում եմ էս տարի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթը Բարսելոնա գնալու


Շատ ճիշտ ես մտածում: Երևում է, որ ֆուտբոլից լավ ես հասկանում :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ոնց նայում եմ էս տարի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթը Բարսելոնա գնալու


Մնաց Դեպորտիվոն ու փառքով կավարտենք առաջին շրջանը........ :Smile:  :Smile: 
Էխ ոնց որ կասեին Ռեալի երկրպագուները, տենց էլ ասեմ`  Հալա  Բարսա,Պուտա Մադրիդ :LOL:

----------

Լեո (12.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Himne del Barca*

Tot el camp 
és un clam 

som la gent blau-grana 
tant se val d´on venim, 

si del sud o del nord, 
ara estem d´acord, estem d´acord 

una bandera ens agermana: 
blau-grana al vent,

un crit valent, 
tenim un nom, 

el sap tothom: 

*Barça! Barça! Baaarça!* 

Jugadors 
Seguidors 

tots units fem força: 
són molts anys piens d´afanys, 

són molts gols que hem cridat, 
i s´ha demostrat, s´ha demostrat, 

que mai ningú no ens podrà tórcer: 
Blau-grana al vent, 

un crit valent, 
tenim un nom, 

el sap tothom: 

*Barça! Barça! Baaarça!*

----------


## Լեո

Զգացեք :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մնաց Դեպորտիվոն ու փառքով կավարտենք առաջին շրջանը........
> Էխ ոնց որ կասեին Ռեալի երկրպագուները, տենց էլ ասեմ`  Հալա  Բարսա,Պուտա Մադրիդ


էլի սկսաք գրագողությունը :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ոնց նայում եմ էս տարի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթը Բարսելոնա գնալու


Չհավատաս  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Սամ ջան ,էս տարի աշխուժացել ես  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չե շատ թիմեր կան լավ բայց Ռեալը ամենալավնա, չնայած ես ֆուտբոլից էտքանել ատլիչնիկ չեմ, բայց դե որ Ռեալը եղելա միշտ գերագույնը էտ մեկը գիտեմ


Բա տենց ասա  :Smile: 



> Սամ ջան ,էս տարի աշխուժացել ես


Էտ ե՞րբ եմ ես պասիվ եղել...  :Cool: 



> Լավ այ ախպեր, դու որ իմ նիկս էիր գրել, եսել քո անձնագիրն էի գրել էլի, զայլա ունես՞


չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էտ ե՞րբ եմ ես պասիվ եղել...


2 տարի  :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> 2 տարի


Էտ ես քո մոտ ասոցացվում եմ Բարսայի հե՞տ  :LOL: 

Իմ ակտիվ լինելը կապ չունի Բարսայի ֆանտաստիկ խաղի հետ  :Wink:  

Համ էլ 2 տարի չի մի տարիյա...

Էն 1 խայտառակ սեզոնը հաշիվ չի  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էտ ես քո մոտ ասոցացվում եմ Բարսայի հե՞տ 
> 
> Իմ ակտիվ լինելը կապ չունի Բարսայի ֆանտաստիկ խաղի հետ  
> 
> Համ էլ 2 տարի չի մի տարիյա...
> 
> Էն 1 խայտառակ սեզոնը հաշիվ չի


Յանի էս սեզոնը կարգին ա ՞ , զոռով Ռեալին գլխին սարքելով առաջնություն են սարքում :Angry2:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Յանի էս սեզոնը կարգին ա ՞ , զոռով Ռեալին գլխին սարքելով առաջնություն են սարքում


 :LOL: 
Սերխիո ջան վատ ա՞ խաղում Բարսան:  :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սերխիո ջան վատ ա՞ խաղում Բարսան:


Եթե հանենք , մեսիի խաղը ՝նորմալ, խաղը սովորական ա, բայց արդյունքներն են լավը…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե հանենք , մեսիի խաղը ՝նորմալ, խաղը սովորական ա, բայց արդյունքներն են լավը…


Մեսիի խաղն ինչու՞ հանենք:
Հետո էլ, եթե Բարսայի խաղը նորմալ համարենք, փաստորեն Ռեալն ընդհանրապես քուչի ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում: Բարսան էս տարի գերազանց ա խաղում: :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մեսիի խաղն ինչու՞ հանենք:
> Հետո էլ, եթե Բարսայի խաղը նորմալ համարենք, փաստորեն Ռեալն ընդհանրապես քուչի ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում: Բարսան էս տարի գերազանց ա խաղում:


ետ հանելը ասում եմ են պահով , որ 5-6 խաղ առանց Ռոբեն ու ՌՎՆ-ի մեր թիմը պարզա վատ կխաղար ,զուտ համեմատություն

----------


## Սամվել

> Յանի էս սեզոնը կարգին ա ՞ , զոռով Ռեալին գլխին սարքելով առաջնություն են սարքում





> ետ հանելը ասում եմ են պահով , որ 5-6 խաղ առանց Ռոբեն ու ՌՎՆ-ի մեր թիմը պարզա վատ կխաղար ,զուտ համեմատություն


Հա դե սարքում են... Ասում են ՌՎՆին ու Ռոբենին թուղթ ու գիր են արել  :Secret:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հա դե սարքում են... Ասում են ՌՎՆին ու Ռոբենին թուղթ ու գիր են արել


լավ , վայելիր ժամանակավոր առաջընթացը :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (12.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> լավ , վայելիր ժամանակավոր առաջընթացը


Վայելում եմ... բայց դուք արդեն վայելեցիք ձեր ժամանակավոր առաջընթացը ... ընդամենը 2 չեմպիոնություն./ 1 հատ լավ սեզոն/. մերը հիշու՞մ եք /2 Չեմպիոնություն + ՉԼ + 3 ֆանտաստիկ սեզոն  :Cool: /

----------


## Լեո

> ես ֆուտբոլից էտքանել ատլիչնիկ չեմ...





> Ռեալը եղելա միշտ գերագույնը...


Էս երկու գրառումները լրիվ իրար արժանի են :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Յանի էս սեզոնը կարգին ա ՞ , զոռով Ռեալին գլխին սարքելով առաջնություն են սարքում


Արդարացում էր էլի

----------

Լեո (12.01.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Ինչպես միշտ Օսասունաի հետ խաղն էլ ապացուցեց, որ կա Բարսայի 2 տեսակի խաղ, եթե խաղի սկզբում գոլ չեն խփում, ուրեմն ամենավերջում 2 հատ են խփելու:

----------


## Լեո

Օս-ին խփած Մեսսիի գոլը մակարդակ էր :Hands Up:  Գրոսմաստերական հարված կատարեց՝ հուժկու և դիպուկ /ռուսի ասած՝ *դվա վ օդնօմ* :Smile: /:

----------


## Լեո

Մալադեց նաև Ալվեսին :Cool:  Վերջին երեք խաղերում արդեն 3 թե 4 գոլային փոխանցում է կատարել, որից 2-ը Օս-ի հետ խաղում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս երկու գրառումները լրիվ իրար արժանի են


Բայց էդ մարդը, օտլիչնիկ չլինելով հանդերձ, նկատել ա, թե որն ա լավագույնը

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց էդ մարդը, օտլիչնիկ չլինելով հանդերձ, նկատել ա, թե որն ա լավագույնը


Դրա համար էլ էդ մարդու կարծիքը թյուր ա ստացվել :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր թուրքերը ցույց տալու են խաղը?

----------


## Arman_I

*Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 2-1* :Hands Up: 

1/4-ում հանդիպելու ենք Էսպանյոլի հետ...Բարսելոնյան դերբի :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> *Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 2-1*
> 
> 1/4-ում հանդիպելու ենք Էսպանյոլի հետ...Բարսելոնյան դերբի


Լավ էլի, էլի կոտորած ա լինելու

----------


## Լեո

> *Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 2-1*


Բարսա, Բարսա, Բաաա՜րսա.... :Hands Up: 

Գոլերի վիդեոներն այստեղ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Այսօր, 23:00, Բարսա - Դեպորտիվո

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այսօր, 23:00, Բարսա - Դեպորտիվո


...Արմենիայի եթերում...  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ...Արմենիայի եթերում...


Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի մեկնաբանությամբ... :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի մեկնաբանությամբ...


այդ նյուանսը բաց թողել չէր կարելի
ու ինչ սպասումներ ունեք Դեպորտիվոյից?

----------


## Լեո

Այսօր պիտի 1-ին մրցաշրջանից հետո փառքով մեր սուրը դնենք պատյան :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այսօր պիտի 1-ին մրցաշրջանից հետո փառքով մեր սուրը դնենք պատյան


Սուրը չենք դնում պատյան,ուղղակի տանելու ենք սրելու :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> ու ինչ սպասումներ ունեք Դեպորտիվոյից?


Պիտի առաջին տուրի` Ռեալի վրեժը լուծենք :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Սուրը չենք դնում պատյան,ուղղակի տանելու ենք սրելու


Ամեն հաղթանակից հետո էլ սուրը փառքով պատյան ենք դնում, ոչ թե որոշ թիմերի պես (անունը չասեմ) ժանգոտ սուրը առնում ընկնում ենք տրանսֆերից տրանսֆեր, որ սրենք :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պիտի առաջին տուրի` Ռեալի վրեժը լուծենք


ձեր մոտ սուրը պատյան դնելն ա ոնց-որ լավ ստացվում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ամեն հաղթանակից հետո էլ սուրը փառքով պատյան ենք դնում, ոչ թե որոշ թիմերի պես (անունը չասեմ) ժանգոտ սուրը առնում ընկնում ենք տրանսֆերից տրանսֆեր, որ սրենք


սուրը պատյան դնելը նշանակում է կռիվը դադարեցնել, փաստորեն, նահանջողի հոգեբանություն ունեք

----------


## Լեո

> սուրը պատյան դնելը նշանակում է կռիվը դադարեցնել, փաստորեն, նահանջողի հոգեբանություն ունեք


Միայն ջարդված սուրը պատյան չեն դնում :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> սուրը պատյան դնելը նշանակում է կռիվը դադարեցնել, փաստորեն, նահանջողի հոգեբանություն ունեք


Իսկ միգուցե նշանակումա նաև հաղթանակել....

----------


## Լեո

> սուրը պատյան դնելը նշանակում է կռիվը դադարեցնել, փաստորեն, նահանջողի հոգեբանություն ունեք


Եվ մի բան էլ. 
Միայն մարտը տանուլ տվածն ի վիճակի չէ իր սուրը ետ դնել պատյան :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Միայն ջարդված սուրը պատյան չեն դնում


բայց էդ ջարված սուրը գիսավոր աստղի նման է երևում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եվ մի բան էլ. 
> Միայն մարտը տանուլ տվածն ի վիճակի չէ իր սուրը ետ դնել պատյան


ահա թե ինչու դուք ընդհանրապես պատյան չունեք

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ միգուցե նշանակումա նաև հաղթանակել....


ոչ մի դեպքում, մարտը դադարեցնել

----------


## Լեո

> բայց էդ ջարված սուրը գիսավոր աստղի նման է երևում


Մեր սուրը երբեք չի ջարդվել և չի ջարդվի:  Մեր սուրը միշտ հատու է եղել: Շատ հազվադեպ է պատահել, որ մեր սուրը բթանա, բայց միևնույն է` այդ ժամանակ էլ մեր հակառակորդներին բութ սրով ենք մորթել` տանջամահ անելով :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեր սուրը երբեք չի ջարդվել և չի ջարդվի:  Մեր սուրը միշտ հատու է եղել: Շատ հազվադեպ է պատահել, որ մեր սուրը բթանա, բայց միևնույն է` այդ ժամանակ էլ մեր հակառակորդներին բութ սրով ենք մորթել` տանջամահ անելով


Դեմոսթենեսի ճառերը իհարկե հույս ներշնչելու համար են արվում, բայց Սպիտակ ագռավը գույնը չի փոխի

----------


## Լեո

> Դեմոսթենեսի ճառերը իհարկե հույս ներշնչելու համար են արվում, բայց Սպիտակ ագռավը գույնը չի փոխի


Կարմիր կովն էլ ծառից հեռու չի ընկնում, բայց փաստը փաստ է մնում :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

բայց ինչ կապ ունեին այդ կարմիր կովերը սաղարթախիտ ու մշտադալար ծառի հետ?

----------


## Լեո

*Կամպ Նոու*-ի տեսքը տիեզերքից :Hands Up: 


Սա էլ *Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու*-ն :Smile:  *Կամպ Նոու*-ի հետ համեմատած` հեչ բան ա :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բեռնաբեուն չի երևում :Think: 
հա լավ երևաց, կարևորը դաշտի ներսի տեսքնա ոչ թե տիեզերքից ծիտիկները թե ոնց կտենան, իսկ ներսը Բեռնաբեուն անգերազանցելիա, Կոլիզեյնա ֆուտբոլային :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Կամպ Նոուն ոնց որ ավերակ լինի. շրջակայքը նկատի ունեմ:

----------


## Լեո

> Կամպ Նոուն ոնց որ ավերակ լինի. շրջակայքը նկատի ունեմ:


Էս ավերա՞կ ա :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

«կամպ  նոուն» ոնց որ սովետական ստադիոն լինի ՝առանց տանիքի…

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Արմենիայով ֆուտբոլի փոխարեն էլի էն ապուշ սերիալն են դրել :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

Վերջապես ուշացումով միացրին:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ է ուշ,քան ավելի ուշ` իսկը Արմենիայի դեպքումա ասված :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

2-0 արդեն..... Գոլերը չտեսա,ոնցն էին?  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> 2-0 արդեն..... Գոլերը չտեսա,ոնցն էին?


Մեկը մեկից սիրուն :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

3-0  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Գոլ, գոլ, գոլ, գոլ, գոլ, գոլ, գոլ, գոլ, գոլ, գոլ, գոոոոոոոոոոո՜լ... :Hands Up: 

Էտօ՛օ 41՛ 

Արդեն 3-0 :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, էսօրվա խաղը 5-0 կավարտվի, թե 6-0: :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

4-0 ինձ թվումա կամ 4-1.... Վերջին գոլն էլ Բոյանը կխփի

----------


## Լեո

> 4-0 ինձ թվումա կամ 4-1.... Վերջին գոլն էլ Բոյանը կխփի


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ Էտօ՛օ-ն էլի պիտի գոլ խփի, ևս մեկ կամ երկու գոլ :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ Էտօ՛օ-ն էլի պիտի գոլ խփի, ևս մեկ կամ երկու գոլ


4 հատ կփի կամ 8 :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դեպորն էլ մտավ օրգանիզմ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Կամպ Նոու*-ի տեսքը տիեզերքից
> 
> 
> Սա էլ *Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու*-ն *Կամպ Նոու*-ի հետ համեմատած` հեչ բան ա


գոնե իրար կողք չդնեիր. Բեռնաբեուն ստվեր գցեց Նոու Կամպի վրա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> գոնե իրար կողք չդնեիր. Բեռնաբեուն ստվեր գցեց Նոու Կամպի վրա


Ինչ ստվեր էլ գցես մեկա Նոու Կամպը մնումա Նոու Կամպ :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ ստվեր էլ գցես մեկա Նոու Կամպը մնումա Նոու Կամպ


հա հեչ, ինչքան էլ Բարսելոնը վատ թիմ լինի, մեկ ա անունը մնում ա Բարսելոն

----------


## Լեո

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, էսօրվա խաղը 5-0 կավարտվի, թե 6-0:





> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ Էտօ՛օ-ն էլի պիտի գոլ խփի, ևս մեկ կամ երկու գոլ


5-0-ն կայացավ, Էտօ՛օյի գոլը նույնպես :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Դե հզոր ենք էլի :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> հա հեչ, ինչքան էլ Բարսելոնը վատ թիմ լինի, մեկ ա անունը մնում ա Բարսելոն


Նախանձից այրվում ես, չէ՞ :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

Առաջին մրցաշրջանը ավարտեցինք գերազանց արդյունքներով՝ մի քանի անգամ գերազանցելով մոտոկա բոլոր մրցակիցներին, այդ թվում այս տարի *ժանգոտած* Մադրիդի Ռեալին :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 5-0-ն կայացավ, Էտօ՛օյի գոլը նույնպես
> Դե հզոր ենք էլի


Պենալը պիտի Անրին խփեր:
Էտօօն չի դզում: :Bad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Առաջին մրցաշրջանը ավարտեցինք գերազանց արդյունքներով՝ մի քանի անգամ գերազանցելով մոտոկա բոլոր մրցակիցներին, այդ թվում այս տարի *ժանգոտած* Մադրիդի Ռեալին


Եթե մի փոքր ճիշտ լույսի տակ նայես, ապա կտեսնես, որ Ռեալը վատ է խաղացել այն ժամանակ, երբ լիքը վնասվածքներ ուներ: 
Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ ՉԼ-ում կհանդիպենք: :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Պենալը պիտի Անրին խփեր:
> Էտօօն չի դզում:


«կակ ռազ» հենց Էտօ՛օ-ն ա դզում :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ ՉԼ-ում կհանդիպենք:


Լիվերը Ռեալին կանաչ լույս չի տա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նախանձից այրվում ես, չէ՞


Նախանձը նա է, ով հակառակորդ թիմին անվանում է ֆեռումի երկվալենտ օքսիդով պատված  :Angry2:

----------

Morpheus_NS (18.01.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լիվերը Ռեալին կանաչ լույս չի տա


Մենք կարմիր լույսի տակով էլ կանցնենք :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մենք կարմիր լույսի տակով էլ կանցնենք


Հեսա կգրեն՝ սուդյան առած ա, խաղը ծախած ա

----------


## Լեո

> Նախանձը նա է, ով հակառակորդ թիմին անվանում է ֆեռումի երկվալենտ օքսիդով պատված


Բա եթե ֆեռումի երկվալենտ օքսիդով ա պատված, կարո՞ղ ա ասեմ նագարակալած ա :LOL: 




> Մենք կարմիր լույսի տակով էլ կանցնենք


Դե հենց Ռեալը կարմիր լույսի տակ դուրս գա, Բարսան էն կողմից կգա վրայով կանցնի :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բարսան կարա մաքսիմում տակով անցնի

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (18.01.2009), Հենո (18.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա եթե ֆեռումի երկվալենտ օքսիդով ա պատված, կարո՞ղ ա ասեմ նագարակալած ա
> 
> 
> 
> Դե հենց Ռեալը կարմիր լույսի տակ դուրս գա, Բարսան էն կողմից կգա վրայով կանցնի


Բա մենք ինչի չենք ասում, որ քո թիմը գոլորշիացած ա? չենք նախանձում, թույլերին չեն նախանձում, Լեո ջան, քանի անգամ ասեմ?

----------


## Լեո

Էս չհասկացա, ռեալիստներով վրա՞ եք տվել :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բա եթե ֆեռումի երկվալենտ օքսիդով ա պատված, կարո՞ղ ա ասեմ նագարակալած ա
> 
> 
> 
> Դե հենց Ռեալը կարմիր լույսի տակ դուրս գա, Բարսան էն կողմից կգա վրայով կանցնի


Իրականում իմ գրածը բարեմաղթանք էր Բարսային:
Մենք արդեն եզրափակիչում ենք :Cool:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էս մարդիկ ինչ են ուզում չեմ հասկանում: Ժողովուրդ՜, Ռեալը թույլ ա Բարսայից մի  քանի անգամ: Ռեալը իրա առաջնության սատկած թիմերին չի կարողանում հաղթի, ինչ մնաց իր այսօրվա իրական ուժով համեմատվի Բարսայի հետ: Մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ եղեք:  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (18.01.2009), Լեո (18.01.2009), Սամվել (18.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> չենք նախանձում, թույլերին չեն նախանձում, Լեո ջան, քանի անգամ ասեմ?


Մե՞նք ենք թույլ… Էս ինչ զավեստաճմլիկ բաներ ես ասում :LOL: 
Ախր Բարսան էսօր Լա Լիգայի պատմության մեջ ռեկորդ սահմանեց, առաջին խաղաշրջանում վաստակեց 50 միավոր՝ խփելով 59 գնդակ և բաց թողնելով ընդամենը 13-ը:
Սա թու՞յլի ցուցանիշ ա… Մենակ անկե՛ղծ ասա…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իրականում իմ գրածը բարեմաղթանք էր Բարսային:
> Մենք արդեն եզրափակիչում ենք


Ո՞նց… :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ո՞նց…


 Նկատի ուներ երազում :LOL:

----------

Մարկիզ (18.01.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Էս մարդիկ ինչ են ուզում չեմ հասկանում: Ժողովուրդ՜, Ռեալը թույլ ա Բարսայից մի  քանի անգամ: Ռեալը իրա առաջնության սատկած թիմերին չի կարողանում հաղթի, ինչ մնաց իր այսօրվա իրական ուժով համեմատվի Բարսայի հետ: Մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ եղեք:


ուղղակի անարխիստություն կլիներ 3 տարի անընդմեջ մի քանի անգամ ուժեղ լինելը Բարսայից մերոնց կողմից

----------


## Լեո

> ուղղակի անարխիստություն կլիներ 3 տարի անընդմեջ մի քանի անգամ ուժեղ լինելը Բարսայից մերոնց կողմից


Դե ձեզ էդպես ա թվում: Միշտ էլ պարտվողի մոտ ինքնապաշտպանական ռեֆլեքսը ակտիվանում ա :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մե՞նք ենք թույլ… Էս ինչ զավեստաճմլիկ բաներ ես ասում
> Ախր Բարսան էսօր Լա Լիգայի պատմության մեջ ռեկորդ սահմանեց, առաջին խաղաշրջանում վաստակեց 50 միավոր՝ խփելով 59 գնդակ և բաց թողնելով ընդամենը 13-ը:
> Սա թու՞յլի ցուցանիշ ա… Մենակ անկե՛ղծ ասա…


մենք էնքան ենք գավաթը վերցրել, ինչքան դուք չեմպիոն եք դարձել: Հիմա ով ա  թույլը? իսկ այս մրցաշրջանը դեռ չի ավարտվել, նախանձ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե ձեզ էդպես ա թվում: Միշտ էլ պարտվողի մոտ ինքնապաշտպանական ռեֆլեքսը ակտիվանում ա


ես էլ չգիտեի, թե ոնց բնորոշեմ ձեր՝ վերջին տարիների վարքագիծը :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դե ձեզ էդպես ա թվում: Միշտ էլ պարտվողի մոտ ինքնապաշտպանական ռեֆլեքսը ակտիվանում ա


որ մասնա թվացել ախպերս? 4 կլասիկոներից 3 հաղթանակը թվացյալ առավելություն է?

----------


## Լեո

> մենք էնքան ենք գավաթը վերցրել, ինչքան դուք չեմպիոն եք դարձել: Հիմա ով ա  թույլը? իսկ այս մրցաշրջանը դեռ չի ավարտվել, նախանձ


Ում, ում, բայց Ռեալի համար ավարտվել ա :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> որ մասնա թվացել ախպերս? 4 կլասիկոներից 3 հաղթանակը թվացյալ առավելություն է?


Քո ասածից էնպես էր դուրս գալիս, որ դուք հոժարակամ եք առաջնությունը մեզ զիջել /օդոլժենի եք արել էլի/: Այ հենց էտ էլ քեզ թվացել ա :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ուղղակի անարխիստություն կլիներ 3 տարի անընդմեջ մի քանի անգամ ուժեղ լինելը Բարսայից մերոնց կողմից


դրանից մի առաջ էլ երեք տարի Բարսան էր մի քանի անգամ ուժեղ: Մոռացել եք՞… խեղճ Զիդանի ուսերին մի կերպ յոլա էին գնում՝ Պերեսի գալակտիկոսը… :LOL: Չեմ մոռանա. Ռոնալդինյոյի առաջին առաջնությունը: Բարսայի կազմը շատ թույլ էր, առաջնության սկզբում տասերորդ տեղն էր: Ռեալում_ սաղ_ կային… Ինչքան էլ սուդյաները օգնում էին, բայց մեկ ա, Ռեալը գրավեց չորրորդ տեղը… Արդյունքում՝ Վալենսիան դարձավ չեմպիոն, Բարսան՝ երկրորդ տեղ գրավեց… Դեպորը՝ երրորդ :LOL: 

Բայց էս սաղ մի կողմ. անցյալը նկատի ունեմ… Փաստ է, որ Ռեալը հիմա մի քանի գլուխ թույլ է և Բարսայից և բազմաթիվ այլ թիմերից, ինչպիսիք են Օսասունան, Խետաֆեն և այլն…Համաշխարհային գրանդներին էլ չեմ ասում… :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ասածս են էր որ Ռեալ–Բարսա դիմակայության դեպքում շաատ հազվադեպա լինում 3 անգամ իրար հետևից մի թիմի առավելությունը, ուրիշ ձևով գրեցի ի պատասխան մի քանի գլուխ ուժեղ արտահայտությանը ինչը մեղմ ասած չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը



> և բազմաթիվ այլ թիմերից, ինչպիսիք են Օսասունան, Խետաֆեն և այլն…


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց էս սաղ մի կողմ. անցյալը նկատի ունեմ… Փաստ է, որ Ռեալը հիմա մի քանի գլուխ թույլ է և Բարսայից և բազմաթիվ այլ թիմերից, ինչպիսիք են *Օսասունան, Խետաֆեն* և այլն…Համաշխարհային գրանդներին էլ չեմ ասում…


Բարսելոնիստ լինելով հանդերձ՝ ընդունում եմ, որ էս պահը մի քիչ չափազանցրիր :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բարսելոնիստ լինելով հանդերձ՝ ընդունում եմ, որ էս պահը մի քիչ չափազանցրիր


Որ թույլ չլիներ, չէր պարտվի…Շատ էլ. որ գրանդ ա… :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Որ թույլ չլիներ, չէր պարտվի…Շատ էլ. որ գրանդ ա…


Բայց Օսասունային ե՞րբ ա պարտվել :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Որ թույլ չլիներ, չէր պարտվի…Շատ էլ. որ գրանդ ա…


փաստորեն ըստ քո տրամաբանության Բարսան էլ Նումանսիայիցա թուլ, շատ էլ որ գրանդա

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բայց Օսասունային ե՞րբ ա պարտվել


Օսասունան չլինի, մեկ այլ նման միջակություն կլինի…

----------


## Լեո

> Օսասունան չլինի, մեկ այլ նման միջակություն կլինի…


Չէ, չէ, տենց օբյեկտիվ չէ :Wink: 

Ռեալը էսօր Բարսայից թույլ ա, բայց շարունակում ա մնալ աշխարհի ուժեղագույններից մեկը :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ռեալիստներ, հետո չասեք՝ ես օբյեկտիվ չեմ :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> փաստորեն ըստ քո տրամաբանության Բարսան էլ Նումանսիայիցա թուլ, շատ էլ որ գրանդա


Ոչ, պատահականություններ լինում են երբեմն: Եթե Ռեալը իրար ետևից պարտություններ է կրում, անհաջող է խաղում մի քանի տուր անընդհատ, ապա մի քանի խաղում հաղթանակ է տանում, այն էլ բախտի բերմամբ/լինենք օբյեկտիվ/, ապա դա պատահականություն համարել չի կարելի: Թույլ է, դրա համար էլ հիմա ունի այնքան միավոր, որքան իրենց կազմերով չփայլող շատ թիմեր…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չէ, չէ, տենց օբյեկտիվ չէ
> 
> Ռեալը էսօր Բարսայից թույլ ա, բայց շարունակում ա մնալ աշխարհի ուժեղագույններից մեկը
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ռեալիստներ, հետո չասեք՝ ես օբյեկտիվ չեմ


Ֆուտբոլիստների անուններով, ունեցած ֆինանսական հնարավորություններով միգուցե ուժեղագույններից է, բայց խաղով հաստատ ուժեղագույնների թվին չի պատկանում:

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ, պատահականություններ լինում են երբեմն: Եթե Ռեալը իրար ետևից պարտություններ է կրում, անհաջող է խաղում մի քանի տուր անընդհատ, ապա մի քանի խաղում հաղթանակ է տանում, այն էլ բախտի բերմամբ/լինենք օբյեկտիվ/, ապա դա պատահականություն համարել չի կարելի: Թույլ է, դրա համար էլ հիմա ունի այնքան միավոր, որքան իրենց կազմերով չփայլող շատ թիմեր…


Իմ կարծիքով Վալենսիան և Սևիլիան լավ էլ իրենց կազմերով փայլում են: Ուղղակի նրանց բախտը այքանով չի բերել, որ Լա Լիգայում գոյություն ունեն Բարսա և Ռեալ, և հետևաբար այս գրանտների ստվերի ներքո նրանք այնքան էլ չեն փայլում :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ նշեցիր պատահականություններ լինում են, ու Ռեալի հետ կատարվածը պատահականություն համարել չի կարելի քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, իրականում վնասվածքների շարանը հենց պատահականություն են, ինչը և հիմնական պատճառը դարձավ վատ մրցելույթների

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> լավ նշեցիր պատահականություններ լինում են, ու Ռեալի հետ կատարվածը պատահականություն համարել չի կարելի քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, իրականում վնասվածքների շարանը հենց պատահականություն են, ինչը և հիմնական պատճառը դարձավ վատ մրցելույթների


Հա, դե բնականաբար պետք է չիրականացած ցանկությունների մեղքը բարդել վնասվածքների վրա… Իրականում, վնասվածքի պատճառով երկարատև բացակայությունները վատ խաղի արդարացում չեն: Առաջին անգամը չի, որ ֆուտբոլիստ է վնասվածք ստանում: Ունեն այն, ինչ ունեն: Ո՞նց է, որ ուրիշների դեպքում դա այնքան էլ ցավալի չի դառնում: Եվ հետո վնասվածք ստացած խաղացողները չեմ կարծում, որ էապես կուժեղացնեին Ռեալի խաղը: Ոչ թե խաղացողներն են անհատապես թույլ, այլ լավ խաղ գոյություն չունի: Այդպիսի ֆուտբոլիսներով կարելի էր, ավելի լավ խաղալ: Իհարկե, ոչ այնպես, ինչպես Բարսան, բայց կարելի էր լավ խաղալ…

----------

Լեո (18.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա, դե բնականաբար պետք է չիրականացած ցանկությունների մեղքը բարդել վնասվածքների վրա… Իրականում, վնասվածքի պատճառով երկարատև բացակայությունները վատ խաղի արդարացում չեն: Առաջին անգամը չի, որ ֆուտբոլիստ է վնասվածք ստանում: Ունեն այն, ինչ ունեն: Ո՞նց է, որ ուրիշների դեպքում դա այնքան էլ ցավալի չի դառնում: Եվ հետո վնասվածք ստացած խաղացողները չեմ կարծում, որ էապես կուժեղացնեին Ռեալի խաղը: Ոչ թե խաղացողներն են անհատապես թույլ, այլ լավ խաղ գոյություն չունի: Այդպիսի ֆուտբոլիսներով կարելի էր, ավելի լավ խաղալ: Իհարկե, ոչ այնպես, ինչպես Բարսան, բայց կարելի էր լավ խաղալ…


ուրիշների դեպքում ցավալի չի լինում, որովհետև հիմնականում հավասար ֆուտբոլիստներ են ունենում, իսկ Ռեալի մեկնարկային կազմը դու կհամեմատես պահեստայինի հետ? Մի քանի գլուխ բարձր են

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իմ կարծիքով Վալենսիան և Սևիլիան լավ էլ իրենց կազմերով փայլում են: Ուղղակի նրանց բախտը այքանով չի բերել, որ Լա Լիգայում գոյություն ունեն Բարսա և Ռեալ, և հետևաբար այս գրանտների ստվերի ներքո նրանք այնքան էլ չեն փայլում


Հարգելի Լեո դե Գրան, ոչ, համակարծիք չեմ: Այնպիսի ֆուտբոլային աստղեր/ և այդ քանակությամբ/ ինչպիսիք առկա են Ռեալում ու Բարսայում Սևիլիայում, Վալենսիայում չկան: Լավն են, բայց համաշխարհային մեծության ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն: :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելի Լեո դե Գրան, ոչ, համակարծիք չեմ: Այնպիսի ֆուտբոլային աստղեր/ և այդ քանակությամբ/ ինչպիսիք առկա են Ռեալում ու Բարսայում Սևիլիայում, Վալենսիայում չկան: Լավն են, բայց համաշխարհային մեծության ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն:


Մարկիզ, դու մի հանգամանք էլ ես մոռանում... այդ ֆուտբոլիստները մեծամասամբ աստղ են դառնում Ռեալում ու Բարսելոնում

----------

Լեո (18.01.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Եվ ասեմ: Ռելաը դարձավ իր հիմա քաղաքականության զոհը: Տարիներ շարունակ Ռեալը հիմնվել է այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստների վրա ինչպիսիք են համաշխարհային մեծության ֆուտբոլիստները՝ Զիդանը, Ֆիգուն, Բեկհեմը, Ռոնալդոն և այլն: Որոշակի հաջողություններն էլ պայմանավորված էր նրանց անհատական խաղով: Եվ այդպես էլ* թիմ* չկարողացան ձևավորել: Սելեկցիոն աշխատանքներ չկատարեցին: Նրանցից հետո էլ թիմ բերեցին հոլանդացիներին, որոնք բավականին ուժեղ են, բայց այդպես էլ թիմ չեն կարողանում ստեղծել:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա, դե բնականաբար պետք է չիրականացած ցանկությունների մեղքը բարդել վնասվածքների վրա… Իրականում, վնասվածքի պատճառով երկարատև բացակայությունները վատ խաղի արդարացում չեն: Առաջին անգամը չի, որ ֆուտբոլիստ է վնասվածք ստանում: Ունեն այն, ինչ ունեն: Ո՞նց է, որ ուրիշների դեպքում դա այնքան էլ ցավալի չի դառնում: Եվ հետո վնասվածք ստացած խաղացողները չեմ կարծում, որ էապես կուժեղացնեին Ռեալի խաղը: Ոչ թե խաղացողներն են անհատապես թույլ, այլ լավ խաղ գոյություն չունի: Այդպիսի ֆուտբոլիսներով կարելի էր, ավելի լավ խաղալ: Իհարկե, ոչ այնպես, ինչպես Բարսան, բայց կարելի էր լավ խաղալ…


ես չիրականացված ցանկությունների մեղքը չեմ բարդում վնասվածքների վրա, ուղղակի պատահականությունից խոսացիր ես էլ ասումեմ թմի 10 խաղացողների վնասվածքը պատահականություն էր, իսկ թե ինչ կլիներ եթե այդ կորուստները չլինեին ոչ մեկս էլ գուշակ չենք որ գուշակենք



> Ո՞նց է, որ ուրիշների դեպքում դա այնքան էլ ցավալի չի դառնում:


մի թիմ կհիշացնես որի համար նման քանակի վնասվածքները ցավալի հետևանքներ չեն ունեցել



> Եվ ասեմ: Ռելաը դարձավ իր հիմա քաղաքականության զոհը: Տարիներ շարունակ Ռեալը հիմնվել է այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստների վրա ինչպիսիք են համաշխարհային մեծության ֆուտբոլիստները՝ Զիդանը, Ֆիգուն, Բեկհեմը, Ռոնալդոն և այլն: Որոշակի հաջողություններն էլ պայմանավորված էր նրանց անհատական խաղով: Եվ այդպես էլ թիմ չկարողացան ձևավորել: Սելեկցիոն աշխատանքներ չկատարեցին: Նրանցից հետո էլ թիմ բերեցին հոլանդացիներին, որոնք բավականին ուժեղ են, բայց այդպես էլ թիմ չեն կարողանում ստեղծել:


միթե անցած տարի էլ չկարողացան թիմ ստեղծել? :Shok:  անթիվ անհամար կամային հաղթանակները հենց աննախադեպ թիմային ոգու ապացույց էին, դու մենակ Վալենսիայի հետ սուպերգավաթը հիշի 9 հոգով հաղթանակի հասան

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ, դու մի հանգամանք էլ ես մոռանում... այդ ֆուտբոլիստները մեծամասամբ աստղ են դառնում Ռեալում ու Բարսելոնում


Աստղ ջան, նշիր մեկ ֆուտբոլիստի, որը Ռեալում դարձել է համաշխարհային աստղ վերջին տաս տարվա ընթացքում, բացի Ռաուլից:
Բարսայի դեպքում համամիտ եմ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռամոս, Կասիլյաս, Ռոբինյո, Մորիենտես, Կառլոս և այլն և այլն

----------


## Մարկիզ

> մի թիմ կհիշացնես որի համար նման քանակի վնասվածքները ցավալի հետևանքներ չեն ունեցել


Այդ տաս հոգին միաժամանակ չեն վնասվածք ստացել: Բացի այդ անհաջող ելույթները շարունակվում են նաև այն դեպքում, երբ հիմնական կազմի խաղացող համարվող ֆուտբոլիստներից երկու կամ երեք հոգի են պակասում: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ անհաջող խաղը:

----------


## REAL_ist

անհաջող խաղերի սերիան 6ից ավել վնասվածքների ժամանակ էր, իսկ հիմա վերջին 5 խաղերում խաղը կտրուկ փոխվել է

Մարկիզ ըստ քեզ եթե Բարսայից ասենք Մեսսին ու Չավին աստված չանի ամբողջ սեզոնով վնասվածք ստանան, դա չի ազդի թիմի ցուցադրած խաղի վրա??

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ռամոս, Կասիլյաս, Ռոբինյո, Մորիենտես, Կառլոս և այլն և այլն


Ռամոսը բավականին հայտնի էր արդեն Սևիլիայում իր խաղով: Կառլոսը նախքան Ռեալ տեղափոխվելը խաղացել է Միլանյան Ինտերում: Միալանի Ինտերի խաղացողը չի կարող գալ ու նոր Ռեալի շնորհիվ աստղ դառնալ: Ռոբինիոն էլ էր արդեն աստղ վաղուց: Նրա համար  պայքարում էին մի քանի գրանդ: Միայն նրանց համար վճարված գումարներն ամեն ինչ մասին ասում են: Միանշանակ այս երեքը արդեն ձևավորված կամ ձևավորվող աստղեր էին նախքան Ռեալ գալը:
Կասիլյասի դեպքում համամիտ եմ: 
Մորիենտեսին ես չեմ համարում շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռամոսը Սևիլյայում իրա առաջին տարին էր անցկացնում պրոֆֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլում…Կառլոսը Ինտերում նույնքան աստղ էր ինչքան ասենք Մարսելոն մինչև Ռեալ տեղափոխվելը, Ռոբինյոն տաղանդավոր խաղացող էր, ոչ ավելին, նա որպես ֆուտբոլային աստղ ձևավորվեց Ռեալում, իսկ Մորիենտեսին շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ չհամարելը երևի թե գալիս է Ռաուլ–Մորիենտես զույգի փայլուն խաղին ժամանակին չհետևելուց

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ռամոսը Սևիլյայում իրա առաջին տարին էր անցկացնում պրոֆֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլում… Կառլոսը Ինտերում նույնքան աստղ էր ինչքան ասենք Մարսելոն մինչև Ռեալ տեղափոխվելը, Ռոբինյոն տաղանդավոր խաղացող էր, ոչ ավելին, նա որպես ֆուտբոլային աստղ ձևավորվեց Ռեալում, իսկ Մորիենտեսին շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ չհամարելը երևի թե գալիս է Ռաուլ–Մորիենտես զույգի փայլուն խաղին ժամանակին չհետևելուց


Համամիտ չեմ: :Wink:  Եվ ոչ միայն ես…
Летом 2005 года мадридский «Реал» приобрел Рамоса за 27 миллионов евро.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Серхио_Рамос



> Կառլոսը Ինտերում նույնքան աստղ էր ինչքան ասենք Մարսելոն մինչև Ռեալ տեղափոխվելը


 В 1997 году занял второе место по результатам голосования по присуждению звания Игрока года ФИФА, уступив соотечественнику Роналдо.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Роберто_Карлос



> Ռոբինյոն տաղանդավոր խաղացող էր, ոչ ավելին, նա որպես ֆուտբոլային աստղ ձևավորվեց Ռեալուm


13 июля 2003 года Робиньо дебютирует в сборной, в матче против Мексики. На следующий год он завоевывает второй титул и попадает под пристальный интерес европейских грандов. 31 июля 2005 года футболист переходит в мадридский «Реал» за 25 миллионов евро.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Робиньо



> իսկ Մորիենտեսին շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ չհամարելը երևի թե գալիս է Ռաուլ–Մորիենտես զույգի փայլուն խաղին ժամանակին չհետևելուց


Ի հեճուկս քո ենթադրության ես այդ զույգի խաղին հետևել եմ: Բայց չեմ հավանել: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է օրինակ՝ Ռոմայի հարձակվող Մոնտելլային համարել լավագույններից, քանի որ Մոնտելլա - Տոտտի զույգը Ռոմայի վերջին չեմպիոնության տառաջնությունում լավ էր խաղում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, նշիր մեկ ֆուտբոլիստի, որը Ռեալում դարձել է համաշխարհային աստղ վերջին տաս տարվա ընթացքում, բացի Ռաուլից:
> Բարսայի դեպքում համամիտ եմ:


ուշացա, Ռեալիստը արդեն նշել էր: Ստացվում ա, որ Բարսայի դեպքում համաձայն ես, Ռեալի՝ ոչ? :Jpit: 
Մորիենտեսը մեծ խաղացող ա, ՄԵԾ

----------


## REAL_ist

> В 1997 году занял второе место по результатам голосования по присуждению звания Игрока года ФИФА, уступив соотечественнику Роналдо.


Ռոբերտո Կարլոսը Ռեալ տեղափոխվել է 1996թ–ի ամռանը…



> Летом 2005 года мадридский «Реал» приобрел Рамоса за 27 миллионов евро.


Մարկիս ջան եթե հիշում ես ետ ժամանակները սաղ աշխարհը խոսում էր ետ թվի մեծության մասին ու մեծ ռիսկի մասին, որտև Ռամոսը տաղանդավոր խաղացող էր բայց ոչ կայացած, նույն կերպ Կասերեսին ձերոնք 15 միլյոնով առան, ու հիմա գինը ընգելա ոչ թե բարձրացել նույնն էլ Ռամոսի դեպքում հնարավոր էր, քանի որ նորից եմ նշում ընդամենը 1 տարի էր պռոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլում անցկացրել, դու Ռեալում աստղ դառնալը խառնում ես սեփական դպրոցի սան լինելու հետ աչկիս :Think: 
հլը ես մոռացա նշեմ այնպիսի մեծությունների մասին ինչպիսիք էին Ռեդոնդոն և Հիերրոն, հիշենք նաև Մակելելեին և Մաքմանամանին



> 13 июля 2003 года Робиньо дебютирует в сборной, в матче против Мексики. На следующий год он завоевывает второй титул и попадает под пристальный интерес европейских грандов. 31 июля 2005 года футболист переходит в мадридский «Реал» за 25 миллионов евро.


իմ ասածը մեջբերածիդ չի հակասում, Ռոբինյոն որպես աստղ ձևավորվեց Ռեալում, Ռեալում խաղալու ընթացքում դարձավ Բրազիլյայի հավաքականի առաջատարներից, թե չե եթե տենց նայենք ուրեմն ոչ Ռոնալդինյոն, ոչ Էտո՛ն, ոչ Կլույվերտը, ոչ Ռիվալդոն, ոչ Օվերմարսը Բարսայում չեն դառել աստղ, ու Բարսայում աստղ դառածները մենակ սեփական սաները կմնան



> Ի հեճուկս քո ենթադրության ես այդ զույգի խաղին հետևել եմ: Բայց չեմ հավանել: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է օրինակ՝ Ռոմայի հարձակվող Մոնտելլային համարել լավագույններից, քանի որ Մոնտելլա - Տոտտի զույգը Ռոմայի վերջին չեմպիոնության տառաջնությունում լավ էր խաղում:


Մոնտելլան, միանշանակ, գերազանց հարձակվող էր, բայց Բատիստուտա–Տոտտի զույգն էր Ռոմայում լավագույնը

մոդերատորներին կխնդրեմ Ռեալի խաղացողներին վերաբերվող քննարկումը համապատասխան թեմա տեղափոխել

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ռոբերտո Կարլոսը Ռեալ տեղափոխվել է 1996թ–ի ամռանը…


Գտնում ես, որ դա Ռեալի շնորհքն է՞: Մեկ տարվա ընթացքում կարողացավ սարքել լավագույնը՞:



> նույն կերպ Կասերեսին ձերոնք 15 միլյոնով առան, ու հիմա գինը ընգելա ոչ թե բարձրացել նույնն էլ


Սրա դեպքում համաձայն եմ:



> դու Ռեալում աստղ դառնալը խառնում ես սեփական դպրոցի սան լինելու հետ աչկիս


Չէ: :Wink: 
Եթե ֆուտբոլիստի համար վճարվում են միլիոններ, ուրեմն նա արդեն ծագող կամ ձևավորված աստղ է:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գտնում ես, որ դա Ռեալի շնորհքն է՞: Մեկ տարվա ընթացքում կարողացավ սարքել լավագույնը՞:


միանշանակ ԱՅՈ, առանց Ռեալում փայլուն հանդես գալու դա հնարավոր չէր լինի, Ռեալի կազմում Կառլոսը հաստատվեց որպես ֆուտբոլային աստղ, որպես բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն պաշտպաններից մեկը, նույնը վերաբերվումա նաև Ռամոսին

----------


## Սամվել

Քննարկումը չեմ կարդացել...

Մենք Հզոր ենք... մեզնից վախենում են... մենք բոլորին գզզում ենք... 

Շնորհավոր  :Smile: 

Անկախ նրանից թե ու սրտից քանի կաթիլ արյուն է կաթում  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Սպասվող էր, միջֆորումայինում 4:0 էի ասել, բայց դե ԷՏՕ՛Օն պետք ա ավելացնի գոլերի թիվը, էտ պահը դզեց, որ գոլ խփեց գնաց դարպասապահված պաշտպանի, Սերխիոն էր կարծեմ, գրկեց ասեց "մեռնեմ քեզ, չդնես, էս տարի սաղին ենք ցխում"

----------


## REAL_ist

շնորհավորանքներս

----------

Ներսես_AM (18.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Սպասվող էր, միջֆորումայինում 4:0 էի ասել, բայց դե ԷՏՕ՛Օն պետք ա ավելացնի գոլերի թիվը, էտ պահը դզեց, որ գոլ խփեց գնաց դարպասապահված պաշտպանի, Սերխիոն էր կարծեմ, գրկեց ասեց "մեռնեմ քեզ, չդնես, էս տարի սաղին ենք ցխում"


Լավ էր ասված, բայց Սերխիո չէր վռատարի անունը....
Բայց դե էդ կարևոր չի,կարևորը էնա,որ առաջին շրջանում արդեն մեծ առավելություն կուտակեցինք Սևիլիայի,Ռեալի ու Վալենսիայի նկատմամբ :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> ...բայց Սերխիո չէր վռատարի անունը....


Պաշտպաններից մեկը հագավ պահեստային դարպասապահի մարզաշապիկը ու կանգնեց դարպասին, քամնի որ փոփոխության իրավունք չուներ դեպոռը

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էդ մասը ուշադիր չեղա ու ինչպես միշտ Բաղդասարյանը խաբեց  :LOL: 
Ասեց լավ է,որ փոխարինման հնարավորություն ուներ Դեպորը :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռամոսը բավականին հայտնի էր արդեն Սևիլիայում իր խաղով: Կառլոսը նախքան Ռեալ տեղափոխվելը խաղացել է Միլանյան Ինտերում: Միալանի Ինտերի խաղացողը չի կարող գալ ու նոր Ռեալի շնորհիվ աստղ դառնալ: Ռոբինիոն էլ էր արդեն աստղ վաղուց: Նրա համար  պայքարում էին մի քանի գրանդ: Միայն նրանց համար վճարված գումարներն ամեն ինչ մասին ասում են: Միանշանակ այս երեքը արդեն ձևավորված կամ ձևավորվող աստղեր էին նախքան Ռեալ գալը:
> Կասիլյասի դեպքում համամիտ եմ: 
> Մորիենտեսին ես չեմ համարում շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ:


Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ «ֆուտբոլային աստղ» տերմինը ճիշտ չես հասկանում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ «ֆուտբոլային աստղ» տերմինը ճիշտ չես հասկանում:


Շատ սխալ են տպավորություններդ… :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էդ մասը ուշադիր չեղա ու ինչպես միշտ Բաղդասարյանը խաբեց 
> Ասեց լավ է,որ փոխարինման հնարավորություն ուներ Դեպորը


Բա՞ հաստիքային դարպասապահը տենց հիմար ձև կպահեր իրան պենալի ժամանակ  :Smile: 

Շնորհավոր սաղիս  :Yahoo:  շարունակում ենք հերթով բոլորին գլխից կրակել

 :Bux:

----------

Լեո (18.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա, Բարսա, Բաաաաաաաաաաա՜րսա* (երկարացման նշանը երգում առաջին վանկի վրա է դրվում :Wink:  )

Բարսա *5* - 0 Դեպորտիվո

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս տարի մեր հիմնական մրցակիցը շատ հնարավորա Սևիլիան լինի.... 
Սևիլիա-Նումանսիա 1-0

----------


## Լեո

> Էս տարի մեր հիմնական մրցակիցը շատ հնարավորա Սևիլիան լինի.... 
> Սևիլիա-Նումանսիա 1-0


Սևիլիային արդեն մսաղացով անցկացրել ենք, մնում ա կոտլետ սարքենք :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Սևիլիային արդեն մսաղացով անցկացրել ենք, մնում ա կոտլետ սարքենք


Կոտլետ? :Shok:  Էս ինչ ես ասում Լեո ջան` մինիմում լանգետ :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Երեկ Բարսան 0:0 խաղաց Էսպանյոլի հետ, խաղը նայել եմ, այնպիսի տպավորություն էր որ Էսպանյոլին ոչ-ոքի է անհրաժեշտ, տղեքն էլ պահում էին, Բարսան էլ առաջ էր գնում ոչ մեծ ուժերով, մի բառով ասած լյոքշ էր, վերջին 10-15 րոպեներին Մեսսին ու Չավին մտան, բայց երկուսն էլ կայֆավատ էին լինում, Բարսան ամբողջովին խաղում էր 2-րդ կազմով, 1-ից  միայն Պույոլն էր , որպես ավագ դուրս էր բերել ջահելներին վազվզելու:

Նորից սկսվեցին պրոբլեմներ Էտօ՛օի հետ, էտ լակոտը չգիտեմ ինչ ա արել, բայց Պեպը Ռիիկարդ չի ու խաղից առաջ մարզման ժամանակ վտարել ա նրան: խաղի ժամանակ Էտօ՛օն չկար ոչ դաշտում, ոչ պահեստայինների նստարանին, ոչ է տրիբունաներում! :Bad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Նորից սկսվեցին պրոբլեմներ Էտօ՛օի հետ, էտ լակոտը չգիտեմ ինչ ա արել, բայց Պեպը Ռիիկարդ չի ու խաղից առաջ մարզման ժամանակ վտարել ա նրան: խաղի ժամանակ Էտօ՛օն չկար ոչ դաշտում, ոչ պահեստայինների նստարանին, ոչ է տրիբունաներում!


Երևի տարվա սկզբում հենց սենց պրոբլեմների համար էր ուզում ծախեր իրան Պեպը :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նորից սկսվեցին պրոբլեմներ Էտօ՛օի հետ, էտ լակոտը չգիտեմ ինչ ա արել, բայց Պեպը Ռիիկարդ չի ու խաղից առաջ մարզման ժամանակ վտարել ա նրան: խաղի ժամանակ Էտօ՛օն չկար ոչ դաշտում, ոչ պահեստայինների նստարանին, ոչ է տրիբունաներում!


մարդու անասուն տիպը բոլոր հարցերումա անասուն

----------


## Ներսես_AM

բայց ինչա եղել որ, կոնկրետ տեղեկություններ չկա՞ն:

----------


## salatik

Տրամադրություն չի ունեցել Էտօ'Օ-ն ու պարապմունքի ժամանակ մի քիչ կոպիտա խաղացել, հետո էլ մարզիչին հակաճառելա, էն էլ հանելա դաշտից ու որպես տույժ չի թողել Էսպանյոլի հետ խաղին մասնակցի:
Ամբողջ պատմությունը էսա, բոլորի հետ էլ կպատահի, պետք չի տենց ցավագին ընդունել ու անուններ կպցնել, բոլորն էլ մարդ են :Wink:

----------

Լեո (22.01.2009), Ներսես_AM (22.01.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Դա պրոֆեսիոնալին վայել չի:

----------

Ambrosine (23.01.2009), REAL_ist (22.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Դա պրոֆեսիոնալին վայել չի:


Հա դե կարողա տղեն մի քիչ նեղավածա եղել մի թեթև կոպիտա խաղացել... հիմա մարդա... 


Կանցնի  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Чики: «Мы должны думать о пользе для команды, а не Это'о или Пепа»*
> 
> Вчера после матча с «Эспаньолом» технический секретарь «Барсы» Чики Бегиристайн и помощник тренера Тито Виланова поспешили уменьшить значимость инцидента, произошедшего на тренировке между Самуэлем Это'о и Хосепом Гвардиолой. «Это история, которая началась и закончилась», сказал Чики. «Надо думать о команде, а не о Саму или Пепе. Результат случившегося должен пойти на пользу команде».
> 
> В свою очередь, Тито Виланова добавил: «Не случилось ничего страшного. Мы очень довольны Самуэлем. Это - инцидент на тренировке, который в прошлом. *Сегодня Это'о тренировался без каких-либо проблем, и был первым, кто подстегивал партнеров работать».*


Հակիրճ հայերեն թարգմանություն՝ "Անցավ"  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կատալոնյան «Բարսելոնան» զբաղեցրել է առաջին հորիզոնականը վերջին 19 տարիների աշխարհի ակումբների ցուցակում, որը հրատարակել է Ֆուտբոլի պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան (IFFHS)։ 

Երկրորդ տեղում անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդն» է։ Երրորդ և չորրորդ տեղերը «իտալական» են. այստեղ են գտնվում, համապատասխանաբար, «Յուվենտուսն» ու «Միլանը»։

Աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբները՝ ըստ IFFHS–ի /1990 թվականից ի վեր/



1. «Բարսելոնա» Իսպանիա – 757

2. «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ» Անգլիա – 678

3. «Յուվենտուս» Իտալիա – 621

4. «Միլան» Իտալիա – 611

5. «Ռեալ» Իսպանիա – 605

6. «Ինտեր» Իտալիա – 567

7. «Բավարիա» Գերմանիա – 563

8. «Արսենալ» Անգլիա – 550

9. «Ռիվեր Փլեյթ» Արգենտինա – 503

10. «Չելսի» Անգլիա – 442
Թերթ.ամ
Ռեալը 5-րդ տեղում ա ընդհամենը :Ok:  :LOL:

----------

Taurus (23.01.2009), Yellow Raven (23.01.2009), Սամվել (23.01.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

զատո 100 տարվա մեջա լավագույնը :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (23.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կատալոնյան «Բարսելոնան» զբաղեցրել է առաջին հորիզոնականը վերջին 19 տարիների աշխարհի ակումբների ցուցակում, որը հրատարակել է Ֆուտբոլի պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան (IFFHS)։ 
> 
> Երկրորդ տեղում անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդն» է։ Երրորդ և չորրորդ տեղերը «իտալական» են. այստեղ են գտնվում, համապատասխանաբար, «Յուվենտուսն» ու «Միլանը»։
> 
> Աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբները՝ ըստ IFFHS–ի /1990 թվականից ի վեր/
> 
> 
> 
> 1. «Բարսելոնա» Իսպանիա – 757
> ...


Հա դե մենք չենք հետաքրքրվում, թե Բարսելոնը որ թվին որ տեղում է եղել: Պատճառ՝ *չի հետաքրքրում* :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա դե մենք չենք հետաքրքրվում, թե Բարսելոնը որ թվին որ տեղում է եղել: Պատճառ՝ *չի հետաքրքրում*


Չէ ուղակի Բարսան էնքան առաջա որ չի երևում  :Cool:

----------

Taurus (23.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ ուղակի Բարսան էնքան առաջա որ չի երևում


Ավելի ճիշտ՝ այնքան փոքր է, որ չի երևում

----------

Amourchik (26.01.2009), Arman_I (23.01.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Չէ ուղակի Բարսան էնքան առաջա որ չի երևում


NFS ես քշում?

----------


## Սամվել

> NFS ես քշում?


Չէ բայց դաժը ստե Ռեալը էտքան հետա ընգել  :Cool:

----------


## Arman_I

> Ավելի ճիշտ՝ այնքան փոքր է, որ չի երևում


Աստղ ջան,քեզ ընդհանրապես ու էս գրառմանդ համար մասնավորապես շատ շնորհակալ եմ այն բանի համար որ Բարսամաններիս կյանքը բոլ-բոլ երկարանումա!!! :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան,քեզ ընդհանրապես ու էս գրառմանդ համար մասնավորապես շատ շնորհակալ եմ այն բանի համար որ Բարսամաններիս կյանքը բոլ-բոլ երկարանումա!!!


ես դիտմամբ էլ երկարացնում եմ, որ հասցնեք տեսնել Բարսելոնի ջախջախումը :Tongue: 
դե պատկերացրեք, որ էս թեմայում էլ չգրեմ....  Ռեալի ընդդիմությունը կվերանա  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Այսօր` 01:00 Բարսելոնա-Նումանսիա  :Smile: 

Սպասում ենք ռևանշի :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսօր` 01:00 Բարսելոնա-Նումանսիա 
> 
> Սպասում ենք ռևանշի


Ծեծելու ա Նումանսիան Բարսին :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ծեծելու ա Նումանսիան Բարսին


Երեկ ծեծելա էլի........երազում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Տենաս 4-0,թե 5-0 :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Երեկ ծեծելա էլի........երազում Տենաս 4-0,թե 5-0


1:2 :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> 1:2


Մորֆ բայց ասածիդ գոնե հավատում ես՞ :LOL:  Թե էնքան որ շատ ես ուզում դրա համար ես ասում :LOL:  
Չնայած ես էլ էի անցած տարի Ռեալի խաղից առաջ միշտ էդ հույսերով սպասում :Tongue:

----------

Ներսես_AM (24.01.2009), Սամվել (25.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Բարսելոնա*-Նումանսիա 4-1  :Cool: 

*Գոլեր`* Մեսսի 49(1-0),Էտո՛ո 53(2-0). Բարկերո 61(2-1), Անրի 71(3-1), Մեսսի 76(4-1) 

 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Taurus

Մեսսին ու Անրին բիլիարդ էին խաղում

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մոտակա մրցակիցներից Վիլյառեալը երեկ 1-1 խաղաց օսասունայի հետ, Վալենսիան այսօր 1-3 հաշվով պարտվեց Մալյորկային....  :Smile: 
Սևիլիան այժմ 0-2 հաշվով պարտվումա Ռասինգին ու եթե էս խաղը էս արդյունքով ավարտվի կմեծացնենք առավելությունը Սևիլիայի նկատմամբ արդեն 15 միավոր :Tongue:  :Cool: 
Մնումա միստր Ռեալը` էսօր Դեպորտիվոյի հետ ու եթե չհաղթի(կարծում եմ հենց տենց էլ լինելուա), արդեն միավորների տարբերությունը էլ ավելի զգալի կդառնա....  :Love:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մոտակա մրցակիցներից Վիլյառեալը երեկ 1-1 խաղաց օսասունայի հետ, Վալենսիան այսօր 1-3 հաշվով պարտվեց Մալյորկային.... 
> Սևիլիան այժմ 0-2 հաշվով պարտվումա Ռասինգին ու եթե էս խաղը էս արդյունքով ավարտվի կմեծացնենք առավելությունը Սևիլիայի նկատմամբ արդեն 15 միավոր
> Մնումա միստր Ռեալը` էսօր Դեպորտիվոյի հետ ու եթե չհաղթի(կարծում եմ հենց տենց էլ լինելուա), արդեն միավորների տարբերությունը էլ ավելի զգալի կդառնա....


Էսօր Ռեալը անպայման հաղթելու ա Աստղի ծնունդի կապակցությամբ ու Հունտելաարն էլ իրա խփած գոլը Աստղին ա նվիրելու :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (25.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էսօր Ռեալը անպայման հաղթելու ա Աստղի ծնունդի կապակցությամբ ու Հունտելաարն էլ իրա խփած գոլը Աստղին ա նվիրելու


Էսի շանտաժա կոչվում :LOL:  :LOL:  
Բացի այդ Աստղի տարեդարձը Ռեալի խաղի սկսելու պես ավարտվումա :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էսի շանտաժա կոչվում 
> Բացի այդ Աստղի տարեդարձը Ռեալի խաղի սկսելու պես ավարտվումա


Մենք՝ Ռեալիստներս, օխտը օր. օխտը գիշեր նշում ենք: :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (25.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մենք՝ Ռեալիստներս, օխտը օր. օխտը գիշեր նշում ենք:


Լավ Աստղի խաթ թող կրի :LOL:  
Բայց գոնե մի գոլի տարբերությամբ,որ ստավկես չկրվեմ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավ Աստղի խաթ թող կրի 
> Բայց գոնե մի գոլի տարբերությամբ,որ ստավկես չկրվեմ


Աստղի խաթր թող ստավկետ չկպնի էլի :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էսի շանտաժա կոչվում 
> Բացի այդ Աստղի տարեդարձը Ռեալի խաղի սկսելու պես ավարտվումա


Բայց Մադրիդում դեռ իմ ծնունդը կլինի :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (26.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (25.01.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր 00:30 Բարսա-Էսպանյոլ խաղն ա, դժվար ա լինելու, բայց մերոնք կատղած են, կամ ոչ-ոքի ա լինելու, 1-1, կամ էլ 3:0, 4:0 սատկցնելու ենք :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էսօր 00:30 Բարսա-Էսպանյոլ խաղն ա, դժվար ա լինելու, բայց մերոնք կատղած են, կամ ոչ-ոքի ա լինելու, 1-1, կամ էլ 3:0, 4:0 սատկցնելու ենք


Չհասկացա ճիշստն ասած :Think: Այդ խաղը Լա Լիգայի շրջանակներում ա՞ լինելու :Think: Եթե այո, ապա ցույց տալու ե՞ն

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չհասկացա ճիշստն ասածԱյդ խաղը Լա Լիգայի շրջանակներում ա՞ լինելուԵթե այո, ապա ցույց տալու ե՞ն


Չէ` Արքայական Գավաթի շրանակներում.... Առաջին հանդիպումը Մոնժուիկում ավարտվելա 0-0,հիմա էսօր պատասխան խաղնա` Նոու Կամպում :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ` Արքայական Գավաթի շրանակներում.... Առաջին հանդիպումը Մոնժուիկում ավարտվելա 0-0,հիմա էսօր պատասխան խաղնա` Նոու Կամպում


հաաա, ես էլ ասում եմ............... :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> հաաա, ես էլ ասում եմ...............


հաաա, ասում էիր բա էս Ռեալը ինչի չի խաղու՞մ...... պատասխան՝ վաղուց թռելա  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հաաա, ասում էիր բա էս Ռեալը ինչի չի խաղու՞մ...... պատասխան՝ վաղուց թռելա


պատասխան՝ հա ինչ անենք? :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> հաաա, ասում էիր բա էս Ռեալը ինչի չի խաղու՞մ...... պատասխան՝ վաղուց թռելա


Հա բա հո սուպերգավաթի խաղը Ռեալ-Ռեալ չի լինելու :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (29.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա բա հո սուպերգավաթի խաղը Ռեալ-Ռեալ չի լինելու


Ապեր Ռեալը ո՞ր թիմնա է՜ն որ Բարսայից 12 աչոկ հետա էտԱ՞  :Wink:  



> պատասխան՝ հա ինչ անենք?


Ինչ կարաք որ ինչ էլ անեք  :Cool: 

Համ էլ Արքայական գավաթում հավայի թիմերը սկզբում թռնում են  :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կրվելուց էլ ումա կրվել` եսիմինչ Ռեալ Յունիոնի :LOL:  :LOL:  
Սկի Փյունիկը դրանց կկրեր :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կրվելուց էլ ումա կրվել` եսիմինչ Ռեալ Յունիոնի 
> Սկի Փյունիկը դրանց կկրեր


 դաժը ինչքան հիշում եմ էտ թիմը մի կերպ էր կրել Ռեալին իրոք հավայի թիմ էր   :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապեր Ռեալը ո՞ր թիմնա է՜ն որ Բարսայից 12 աչոկ հետա էտԱ՞  
> 
> 
> Ինչ կարաք որ ինչ էլ անեք 
> 
> Համ էլ Արքայական գավաթում հավայի թիմերը սկզբում թռնում են


էդ քո ասած թիմերն են ամեն գնով ձգտում հաղթել էս մրցաշարում

----------


## Սամվել

> էդ քո ասած թիմերն են ամեն գնով ձգտում հաղթել էս մրցաշարում


չէ իմ ասածներին սեկունդա Բ–ի թիմերը թռցնում են  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէ իմ ասածներին սեկունդա Բ–ի թիմերը թռցնում են


չէ, էէէն քո ասած թիմերը մեկ-մեկ 1-ին տեղ էլ են բարձրանում

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէ, էէէն քո ասած թիմերը մեկ-մեկ 1-ին տեղ էլ են բարձրանում


ու դրանից շատ են ոգևորվում

----------


## Սամվել

> չէ, էէէն քո ասած թիմերը մեկ-մեկ 1-ին տեղ էլ են բարձրանում





> ու դրանից շատ են ոգևորվում


Չէ հա իմ ասած թիմերը կարգին թիմերից միշտ մի 12 հետ են  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ հա իմ ասած թիմերը կարգին թիմերից միշտ մի 12 հետ են


հավատում էի, որ վերջը ուժ կգտնես քո մեջ խոստովանելու, որ Բարսելոնը... օգնեք էդ թիմին, մեղք ա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հավատում էի, որ վերջը ուժ կգտնես քո մեջ խոստովանելու, որ Բարսելոնը... օգնեք էդ թիմին, մեղք ա


Այսինքն՞ :Think:  Էլ բան չկար ասելու՞ :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Էխ, անուղղելի եք, անուղղելի...*

----------

Yellow Raven (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսինքն՞ Էլ բան չկար ասելու՞


Իմ ասելիքն անսպառ է, զավակս

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իմ ասելիքն անսպառ է, զավակս


ԸնԳերոջս 2 հատ պատդերժկա :LOL:

----------


## Arman_I

Շնորհավոր եմ բոլորիս կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս գալու կապակցությամբ... :Hands Up: 
Բոյանի երկրորդը լավն էր...Բայց դե Պինտոն ու 2-րդ կազմի պաշտպանական գիծը չեղած տեղից պրոբլեմներ սարքին :Think: Պեպը աչքիս որոշելա 2-րդ կազմով հասնի եզրափակիչ,նոր ընդեղ մարտականով մտնի...դե ինչ,հլը որ ստացվումա...

Հ.Գ. Կիսաեզրափակիչում խաղալու ենք Մալյորկայի հետ...Մյուս զույգը Ատլետիկ-Սեվիլիա

----------

Bayern Munchen (30.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շատ լավա :Hands Up:  Բարսի 2-րդ կազմն էլա սաղին մաղում,ուր մնաց առաջինը :Cool:  
*Բարսելոնա-Էսպանյոլ 3-2*  :Tongue:

----------

Bayern Munchen (30.01.2009)

----------


## Xaker-ViVa

FC Barcelonan I-na

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսաի բոլոր երկրպագուներին Բարսելոնայի Իսպանիաի  գավաթի կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս գալու կապակցությամբ,հինալաի խաղ ցուցադրեցին երեկ Էսպանյոլի հետ չնայած որ արժանին պեք էր մատուցել Էսպանյոլին որ 3:0 պարտվելուց հետ ամեն ինչ արեցին եվ նույնիսկ 2 գնդակ խփեցին 2 գոլերն էլ մեկ մյուսից գեղեցիկ...
3:2 Բարսելոնը շարունակումա պայքարը.... :Ok:

----------

Arman_I (30.01.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Պինտոն վատ խաղա, ուղղակի ահավոր :Angry2: 
Կազմը էտքան էլ 2-րդ չէր, Բոժանը դզեց, կարգին վիզ էր դրել :Hands Up: 

Բիլբաոին հալալ ա :Cool:  ֆինալ ա դուրս գալու մեր հետ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մեսսին  հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը :Hands Up:  
Դե,քեզ տենանք Բարսա 20 րոպե կա,Ռասինգը ովա,որ երկրորդ անգամ քեզնից աչոկ փախցնի :Love:

----------


## Taurus

> Մեսսին  հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը


Ընդ որում մտավ փոխարինող ու 4 րոպե տևեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո՜լ
1:2 Մեսսի :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վերջ..... Մեսսի-Ռասինգ 2-1 :Tongue: 

Հաջորդ խաղն առանց Մարկեսի կանցկանցնենք :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

> Վերջ..... Մեսսի-Ռասինգ 2-1
> 
> Հաջորդ խաղն առանց Մարկեսի կանցկանցնենք


Ու առանց Պիկեյի

Միլիտոն դեռ էտքան լավ չի:
Կենտրոնում մի տարբերակ ա, Կասեռես Պույոլ (երևի մինչև էտ կառողջանա, համենայն դեպս այսօր պահեստայիններում կար):
Վերջի վարյանտ Աբիդալը կարա խաղա կենտրոնում, Սիլվինյոն եզրում

----------


## Arman_I

Նախ Շնորհավոր :Hands Up: 
Մեկ էլ ասեմ որ էլի խայտառակ մրցավարությունա եղել :Angry2: Ասում են պենալը մաքուր չի եղել...հլը հետն էլ Մառկեսին հավայի առաջին ժոլտինա տվել...հետո կարմիր...Պիկեյին մի րոպեյվա մեջ երկու հատ ժոլտի ու հեռացում...բա հարգելի Ռեալիստներ...ախր ընենց մի հատ շուխուռ էիք դրել թե սենց ընենց...հեսա լավ տենում ենք ինչա կատարվում...եթե Պույոլը շուտ չվերադառնա,պաշտպանության վիճակը զոռա... :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> եթե Պույոլը շուտ չվերադառնա,պաշտպանության վիճակը զոռա...


դե ուրեմն, Պույոլ, ինչքան կարաս հանգստացի

----------


## Սերխիո

խաղը նայում էի ՝ առանց մեսսի  բարսան քառյակում գոնե տեղ կզբաղեցնի, մեկել  երբ 1-0 կրվում էր  101տոկոսանոց կարմիր ալվեշին ցույց չտվին , իսկ երբ մնացել էր 2-3 րոպե 2 հատ կարմիր՝ խայտառակ մրցավարություն, մի բողոքեք ետ երկու կարմիրներից...

----------


## Taurus

> խաղը նայում էի ՝ առանց մեսսի  բարսան քառյակում գոնե տեղ կզբաղեցնի, մեկել  երբ 1-0 կրվում էր  101տոկոսանոց կարմիր ալվեշին ցույց չտվին , իսկ երբ մնացել էր 2-3 րոպե 2 հատ կարմիր՝ խայտառակ մրցավարություն, մի բողոքեք ետ երկու կարմիրներից...


խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց որ ընդամենը էսքան բան էս գրել, ուրեմն իրոք խայտառակ մրցավարություն ա եղել, դե պարզ ա ում դեմ էլի :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> խաղը նայում էի ՝ առանց մեսսի  բարսան քառյակում գոնե տեղ կզբաղեցնի, մեկել  երբ 1-0 կրվում էր  101տոկոսանոց կարմիր ալվեշին ցույց չտվին , իսկ երբ մնացել էր 2-3 րոպե 2 հատ կարմիր՝ խայտառակ մրցավարություն, մի բողոքեք ետ երկու կարմիրներից...


 :LOL: 
Սերխիո ջան, իսկ ինչ կարծիքի ես, եթե Ռեալում անվանի ֆուտբոլիստները չխաղան, ո՞ր
տեղը կզբաղեցնի… 
Ես իմ կարծիքը գրեմ. :Smile: 
օրինակ՝ եթե չխաղա ռամոսը, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 11-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Ֆաբիո ԿԱՆՆԱՎԱՐՈՆ, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 17-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Պեպեն, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 14-րդ տեղը 
 :LOL: … Հա, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի… Եթե չխաղա մադրիդի ռաուլը, սալգադոն, գուտին և մի շարք այլ ֆուտբոլային պորտաբույծներ, մադրիդի ռեալը իմ կարծիքով կկարողանա հաղթել գոնե իսպանական միջակ թիմերին: :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Սերխիո ջան, իսկ ինչ կարծիքի ես, եթե Ռեալում անվանի ֆուտբոլիստները չխաղան, ո՞ր
> տեղը կզբաղեցնի… 
> Ես իմ կարծիքը գրեմ.
> օրինակ՝ եթե չխաղա ռամոսը, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 11-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Ֆաբիո ԿԱՆՆԱՎԱՐՈՆ, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 17-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Պեպեն, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 14-րդ տեղը 
> … Հա, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի… Եթե չխաղա մադրիդի ռաուլը, սալգադոն, գուտին և մի շարք այլ ֆուտբոլային պորտաբույծներ, մադրիդի ռեալը իմ կարծիքով կկարողանա հաղթել գոնե իսպանական միջակ թիմերին:


Մի բան մոռացար..

Եթե Չխաղա Կասիլիասը Ռեալը Սեկունդայում տենց մի 5րդ տեղով կեթա  :Smile: 

Ու չփորձեք ընդիմանալ..Կասիլիասը մի 5-6 խաղ հրաշքներ չգործեց Ռեալը սաղ կրվավ  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.02.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Սերխիո ջան, իսկ ինչ կարծիքի ես, եթե Ռեալում անվանի ֆուտբոլիստները չխաղան, ո՞ր
> տեղը կզբաղեցնի… 
> Ես իմ կարծիքը գրեմ.
> օրինակ՝ եթե չխաղա ռամոսը, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 11-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Ֆաբիո ԿԱՆՆԱՎԱՐՈՆ, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 17-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Պեպեն, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 14-րդ տեղը 
> … Հա, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի… Եթե չխաղա մադրիդի ռաուլը, սալգադոն, գուտին և մի շարք այլ ֆուտբոլային պորտաբույծներ, մադրիդի ռեալը իմ կարծիքով կկարողանա հաղթել գոնե իսպանական միջակ թիմերին:


Իսկ եթե չլիներ Հունտելաարը..........Ռեալը կշարունակեր ընթանալ 2-րդ տեղում :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Բոլոր թեմայից դուրս, անձնական հարաբերությունների պարզման տանող գրառումները ջնջվել են ու ջնջվելու են: Մնացեք քննարկվող թեմայի շրջանակներում:*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սերխիո ջան, իսկ ինչ կարծիքի ես, եթե Ռեալում անվանի ֆուտբոլիստները չխաղան, ո՞ր
> տեղը կզբաղեցնի… 
> Ես իմ կարծիքը գրեմ.
> օրինակ՝ եթե չխաղա ռամոսը, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 11-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Ֆաբիո ԿԱՆՆԱՎԱՐՈՆ, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 17-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Պեպեն, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 14-րդ տեղը 
> … Հա, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի… Եթե չխաղա մադրիդի ռաուլը, սալգադոն, գուտին և մի շարք այլ ֆուտբոլային պորտաբույծներ, մադրիդի ռեալը իմ կարծիքով կկարողանա հաղթել գոնե իսպանական միջակ թիմերին:


Վերջն էր....
իսկ եթե Ռեալում ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլիստներ չխաղային?...

Ռաուլը, Գուտին ու Սալգադոն էլ մի հարթության վրա են? :Shok:  Չգիտեի...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի բան մոռացար..
> 
> Եթե Չխաղա Կասիլիասը Ռեալը Սեկունդայում տենց մի 5րդ տեղով կեթա 
> 
> Ու չփորձեք ընդիմանալ..Կասիլիասը մի 5-6 խաղ հրաշքներ չգործեց Ռեալը սաղ կրվավ


Կասիլյասը չլիներ, ուրիշը կլիներ, էսքան բան
չխոսենք ձեր ՄԻԱԿ հույս մեսիի մասին

*ընդդիմացանք*

----------


## Taurus

Մինչ դուք այստեղ պատերազմում եք, Մեսսին խփեց Բարսայի 5000-րդ գոլը:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սերխիո ջան, իսկ ինչ կարծիքի ես, եթե Ռեալում անվանի ֆուտբոլիստները չխաղան, ո՞ր
> տեղը կզբաղեցնի… 
> Ես իմ կարծիքը գրեմ.
> օրինակ՝ եթե չխաղա ռամոսը, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 11-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Ֆաբիո ԿԱՆՆԱՎԱՐՈՆ, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 17-րդ տեղը, եթե չխաղա Պեպեն, ռեալը կզբաղեցնի 14-րդ տեղը 
> … Հա, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի… Եթե չխաղա մադրիդի ռաուլը, սալգադոն, գուտին և մի շարք այլ ֆուտբոլային պորտաբույծներ, մադրիդի ռեալը իմ կարծիքով կկարողանա հաղթել գոնե իսպանական միջակ թիմերին:


գրածիս մեջ ,որ խորանաս, կջոգես, որ ասածիս իմաստը զուտ են մասին ա,որ մի անհատականության շնորհիվ ա առաջ գնում բարսան ու ,որ բարսան թիմային են ֆանտաստիկ խաղը չի անում ,ինչպիսի պատրանք ստեղծվել ա :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (03.02.2009), Amourchik (07.02.2009), Cesare (03.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> գրածիս մեջ ,որ խորանաս, կջոգես, որ ասածիս իմաստը զուտ են մասին ա,որ մի անհատականության շնորհիվ ա առաջ գնում բարսան ու ,որ բարսան թիմային են ֆանտաստիկ խաղը չի անում ,ինչպիսի պատրանք ստեղծվել ա


Մեսսիից  առաջ էլ Ռոնալդինյոյի հույսին էր: Մի խաղ Ռոնալդինյոն չէր խաղում, Բարսի վիճակը տխուր էր լինում:

----------

Ambrosine (03.02.2009), Amourchik (07.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Մեսսիից  առաջ էլ Ռոնալդինյոյի հույսին էր: Մի խաղ Ռոնալդինյոն չէր խաղում, Բարսի վիճակը տխուր էր լինում:


Ապեր հա հույս տվեք ձեզ  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հետաքրքիր է ու հաճելի… :Jpit: 



> *Բարսելոնա, Բարսելոնա...*
> 
> Եվրոպական ֆուտբոլային մրցաշրջանը դեռ նոր է հատել հասարակածը, բայց արդեն կարծես հայտնի է այս տարվա ուժեղագույն ակումբը: Համենայնդեպս` այդպես է եվրոպական ուժեղագույն առաջնություններից մեկում` Իսպանիայում: «Բարսելոնան» անկասելի արագությամբ, թեթեւ ու անբռնազբոս ընթանում է դեպի հնարավոր բոլոր նշանակետերը` Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնի, Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի ու Իսպանիայի գավաթի հաղթողի կոչումներին:
> 
> Իսկ որ «Բարսելոնան» այս մրցաշրջանում իրոք մի գլուխ բարձր է մնացած բոլոր ակումբներից, ակնհայտ է թեկուզ իր ցուցանիշներով: Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում խաղացված 20 տուրերից հետո կատալոնյան թիմը արդեն 12 միավորով առաջ է պոկվել 2-րդ տեղում ընթացող Մադրիդի «Ռեալից»: Առաջնության մեկնարկային երկու խաղերում կրելով մեկ պարտություն ու մեկ խաղ էլ ոչ ոքի ավարտելով` հաջորդ 18 հանդիպումներից 17-ում «Բարսելոնան» հաղթանակներ է տոնել ու ընդամենը մեկ հանդիպում է ավարտել ոչ ոքի արդյունքով: 20 խաղում վաստակած 53 միավորն էլ ռեկորդային է Իսպանիայի  առաջնությունների 100-ամյա պատմության ընթացքում: Ավելի բնութագրիչ ու տպավորիչ է թիմի կորցրած միավորների քանակը այս 20 խաղերում` ընդամենը 7 միավոր: Ուղղակի անհավատալի, ֆանտաստիկ ցուցանիշ: Էլ ավելի անհավատալի է այն, որ այս հանդիպումներում «Բարսելոնան» մրցակիցներին հաղթել է հիմնականում խոշոր հաշիվներով` առանց հաշվի առնելու, թե ում դաշտում է խաղը կայանում: 20 խաղերում թիմը խփել է 63 գնդակ` մեկ խաղում միջինը երեք գնդակից ավելի: Ու սա աշխարհի ուժեղագույն առաջնություններից մեկում` Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում: Համեմատության համար նշենք, որ արդյունավետությամբ երկրորդ տեղը գրավող Մադրիդի «Ատլետիկոն» խփել է 43 գոլ` ուղիղ 20 գնդակով պակաս: Հետաքրքիր է, որ «Բարսելոնայի» խփած 63 գոլերից ուղիղ 44-ը խփել են թիմի հարձակվողներ Սամուել Էտո�Օ-ն` 19 գնդակ, Լիոնել Մեսին` 14 եւ Տյերի Անրին` 11 գոլ: Փաստորեն, այս երեք ֆուտբոլիստները համատեղ ավելի շատ գոլ են խփել, քան արքայական թիմն` ամբողջությամբ` «Ռեալի» ցուցանիշն է 42 գոլ` 20 հանդիպումներում: Անցյալ մրցաշրջանում Եվրոպայի լավագույն ռմբարկու ճանաչվեց ու «Ոսկե խաղակոշիկ» մրցանակին արժանացավ անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» կիսապաշտպան Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն, ով առաջնության 38 հանդիպումներում խփել էր 31 գոլ. իսկ հիմա արդեն Էտո�Օ-ն խփել է 19 գնդակ` ընդամենը 20 հանդիպումներում: Ընդհանրապես, «Բարսելոնայի» ցանկացած ցուցանիշ ուղղակի ֆանտաստիկ է, աներեւակայելի: Կարելի է ասել, որ այս մրցաշրջանում կատալոնյան ակումբը կարող է խփել իսպանական ու եվրոպական բոլոր ռեկորդները` իհարկե նման տեմպի պահպանման դեպքում: «Բարսելոնան» տպավորիչ խաղ է ցուցադրում, այն գերում է ակումբի բազմահազար սիրահարներին, հպարտանալու առիթ ստեղծում: Կատալոնյան ակումբը չսիրողներն էլ ուղղակի հարկադրված են ընդունել, որ այս տարի «Բարսելոնան» իրոք անհասանելի է, մրցակցությունից դուրս, ու որ նման խաղ վաղուց ոչ մի թիմ չէր ցուցադրել: Թիմի խաղը նայելիս` առաջին իսկ պահից կարծես պարզ է դառնում ամեն ինչ` սա այն է, ինչի համար մարդիկ սիրում են ֆուտբոլը: Ֆուտբոլիստների վարպետություն, գերազանց ֆիզիկական պատրաստվածություն, կայուն մարզավիճակ, թիմային գործողությունների ներդաշնակություն, խաղային կիրք, ստեղծագործելու լայն հնարավորություն, անհատական ու թիմային գործողությունների համաչափ զուգորդում ու էլի բազմաթիվ բնորոշումներ, որոնք օգտագործվում են կատարյալ ֆուտբոլը բնութագրելու պարագայում: Այս չափանիշներից շատերն այսօր առկա են «Բարսելոնայի» խաղում, ու հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ցանկացած մարզչի, թիմի համար` նույնիսկ միջին կարգի, այս բոլորը լույսի պես պարզ  ճշմարտություններ են ու մնում է ընդամենը կյանքի կոչել դրանք, բայց, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, այն հաջողվում է շատ քչերին ու այն էլ` բավականին կարճ ժամանակով: 
> 
> Իսպանիայում «Բարսելոնան», կարելի է ասել, լուծել է բոլոր հարցերը, մնում է միայն Չեմպիոնների լիգան: Շատերն են պնդում, թե մինչ այժմ կատալոնյան թիմը Լիգայի խաղարկությունում չի հանդիպել ուժեղ թիմի ու միայն նման թիմի, օրինակ` իտալական «Ինտերի», ու «Յուվենտուսի», անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի», «Չելսիի» հետ հանդիպումներում կերեւա «Բարսելոնայի» իրական ուժը, խաղամակարդակը: Անկասկած, ճշմարտության հատիկ այս պնդումներում կա. «Բարսելոնայի» երիտասարդ մարզիչ Պեպե Գվարդիոլան կարող է պարտվել տակտիկական խորամանկությունների ու պայքարի անգերազանցելի վարպետներ իտալացի մարզիչների թիմերին կամ էլ` ահռելի մարզչական փորձ ունեցող Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնին, Ֆելիպե Սկոլարիին, ու կարող է չփրկել անգամ Լիոնել Մեսսիի աներեւակայելի ուժեղ խաղը: Հնարավոր է, բայց նաեւ հիշենք, որ Իսպանիայի առաջնության շրջանակներում էլ նման խոսակցություններ կային, թե «Բարսելոնան» աջ ու ձախ հաղթանակներ է տոնում առայժմ միայն թույլ ակումբների նկատմամբ, իսկ ահա, երբ հանդիպի ուժեղներին... Հանդիպեց ու իրար ետեւից հաղթանակներ տարավ Իսպանիայի ուժեղագույն ակումբների` «Սեւիլիայի», «Վալենսիայի», «Վիլյառեալի», «Ատլետիկոյի», Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» նկատմամբ: Հաղթեց ակնհայտ առավելությամբ, մեծ մասամբ` խոշոր հաշիվներով, ու էլ ավելի ակնհայտ դարձրեց իր առավելությունը իսպանական ակումբների նկատմամբ: Ու հիմա հերթը եվրոպական ակումբներինն է: Փետրվարին վերսկսվում է Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղարկությունը, ու «Բարսայի» մրցակիցն էլ առայժմ «թույլ ու հեշտ հաղթահարելի» ֆրանսիական թիմ է` Լիոնի «Օլիմպիկը»: Բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ պատմություն է:
> 
> ԱՐՄԵՆ ՆԻԿՈՂՈՍՅԱՆ
> http://hzh.am/31-01.html

----------

Arman_I (03.02.2009), Taurus (03.02.2009), Yellow Raven (03.02.2009), Ներսես_AM (03.02.2009), Սամվել (03.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> գրածիս մեջ ,որ խորանաս, կջոգես, որ ասածիս իմաստը զուտ են մասին ա,որ մի անհատականության շնորհիվ ա առաջ գնում բարսան ու ,որ բարսան թիմային են ֆանտաստիկ խաղը չի անում ,ինչպիսի պատրանք ստեղծվել ա


Սերխիո ջան, գրածիդ մեջ ասածիդ իմաստը ջոգելու հմար, չէի ասի, որ խորանալ ա պետք…
Բարսելոնը այս տարի ֆանտաստիկ է խաղում: Եվ դա այնքան իրական է, որքան որ ես ու դու այս ֆորումի անդամներ ենք… Այսինքն՝ այդտեղ պատրանք բացարձակապես չկա: Հետո էլ առանց անհատականությունների ի՞նչ ֆուտբոլ: Ֆանտաստիկ խաղի համար պետք են անհատականություններ… Յուրաքանչյուրը իր դիրքի, իր խաղի, իրեն հատկացված հատվածի համար է պատասխանատու՝ իր հնարավորություններն ու երևակայությունը օգտագործելով:

----------

Ներսես_AM (03.02.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Սկսվեեեց Վիլյան համաձայնություն ա տվել գալ Բարսա, մինչև ամառ շատ ժամանակ կա, բայց կարծում եմ կարևորը իրա որոշումն ա :Hands Up:

----------

Մարկիզ (04.02.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Սկսվեեեց Վիլյան համաձայնություն ա տվել գալ Բարսա, մինչև ամառ շատ ժամանակ կա, բայց կարծում եմ կարևորը իրա որոշումն ա


Բարսա՞ :Shok:  
Ա դե մեզ Վիլյա պետք չի,ինքը ավելի լավա գնա Ռեալ :Angry2:  
Թող Ագուերոյին առնեն :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Դե չգիտեմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով լավ կլինի

----------


## Սամվել

> Սկսվեեեց Վիլյան համաձայնություն ա տվել գալ Բարսա, մինչև ամառ շատ ժամանակ կա, բայց կարծում եմ կարևորը իրա որոշումն ա


Տո լավ է.. էտ սաղ թիմի մթնոլորտը փչացնող նորություններ են  :Sad:  հիմա պետքա սկսեն մտածել թե ու՞մ տեղնա գալիս.. ու տենց... ոբշմ զզվում եմ սենց լուրերից  :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե չգիտեմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով լավ կլինի


Իհարկե լավ կլինի: Վիլյան գոլ խփող ա: Վահիկ ջան, Ագուերոն լավն ա, շատ լավն ա, բայց Ագուերոն իմ կարծիքով այս պահին պակաս պետքական կլիներ: Ագուերոյի խաղաոճին նման խաղաոճ ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստներ Բարսայում կան, օրինակ ՝ Էտո՛ոն…

----------


## Taurus

Վիլյան ԷՏՕ՛Օ-ի տեղն ա գալիս, պետք ա ծախել Սամուելին քանի դեռ թանկ ա :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վիլյան ԷՏՕ՛Օ-ի տեղն ա գալիս, պետք ա ծախել Սամուելին քանի դեռ թանկ ա


Էդ նույն տարիքի են 27 .. իմաստ չկա...

Ծախել տակ ծախել թող Տեղը Ագուերոյին բերեն.. ջահելա գոնե

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դեմ եմ Էտո՛օին ծախելուն, ինչ եք է ուզում կարգին խաղացողա  :Angry2:  19 գոլ ե՞ս եմ խփել առաջնությունում: Իսկ Վիլյան պետք չի, հարմար չի Բարս համար:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դեմ եմ Էտո՛օին ծախելուն, ինչ եք է ուզում կարգին խաղացողա  19 գոլ ե՞ս եմ խփել առաջնությունում: Իսկ Վիլյան պետք չի, հարմար չի Բարս համար:


Իրականում մի քիչ վերլուծելուց հետո եկա էն եզրակացության որ էտքան էլ վատ լուր չի...

Էտո՛ոյի պայմանագիրը ինչքան գիտեմ մյուս ձմեռ պրծնումա...

Այսինքն էս պարագայում չի կարա իրան շատ թանգացնի... ամառը չուզենա երկարացնի կծախեն... ՎԻլյաին էլ կբերեն կխաղա... 

Մենակ չեմ ուզի որ Էտո՛ոն ուզի մնալ բայց իրան ծախեն... չեմ սիրուն տենց բաներ  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Անրիին սենց թե նենց իմ կարծիքով ամառը կծախեն; Կամ մաքսիմում մի  տարի էլ կարողա պահեն;
Իսկ չեք մտածում,որ արդեն պետքա Բոյանին շանս տան հիմնական կազմում խաղալու?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բարսելոն-Մալյորկա 2-0  :Love: 

Հենրի, Մարկես

----------

Cesare (06.02.2009), Yellow Raven (06.02.2009), Մարկիզ (06.02.2009), Սամվել (06.02.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Մարկեսի գոլը շատ լավն էր, շատ դուրս եկավ:
Մեկ էլ Հլեբ-Բոժան զույգը լավ խաղաց, 2 հնարավորություն ուներ Կրկիչը բայց մի քիչ չստացվեց

----------


## Լեո

_Սպորտինգի հետ այսօրվա խաղում Բարսայի նախօրոք հայտագրված կազմը այսպիսին է._
1. VALDES (GK) 
2.CASERES 
5. PUYOL (C) 
6. XAVI 
8. INIESTA 
9. ETO`O 
10. MESSI 
14. HENRY 
20. ALVES 
22. ABIDAL 
28. BUSQUETS 

_Պահեստայիններ_
25. JORQUERA (GK) 
7. GUDJONSEN 
11. BOJAN 
16. SYLVINHO 
21. HLEB 
24. TOURE 
29. SANCHEZ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հաշիվը բացվածա,ուռաաաաա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Սամուել Էտո'ոյի 20-րդ գոլը այս առաջնությունում :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա - Սպրոտինգ* խաղը կարող եք դիտել *այստեղ* :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ, Էտօ՛օ 23՛ :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

2-0  Էտո՛ո դուբլ :Tongue: 

Ավելին քան ակումբ :Love:

----------

Լեո (08.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ, *Էտօ'օ 40'*
*Բարսա 2:0 Սպորտինգ*

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա 3 - 1 Սպորտինգ* :Hands Up:

----------

Մարկիզ (09.02.2009), Սամվել (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Թատրոնա թատրոոն  :Love:  

Որ ասում եմ Էտո՛օն կարգին տղայա ասում եք ծախենք-ծախենք  :Angry2: 

Գիտեք ինչ դզեց  :Love:  չգիտեմ նկատեցիք թե չէ, երկրորդ կեսին էտո՛օն ու Հենրին տեղերով փոծվեցին, որ Հենրին էլ գոլ խփի  :Smile:  էտո՛օն լրիվ եզր էր խաղում: 

Ի դեպ հերթական մրցավարական սխալը  :Angry2:  Հենրիի նկատմամբ 100% 11մ-անոցը չնշանակեց տեղը դեղին տվեց Հենրիին  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.02.2009), Սամվել (09.02.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես էլ եմ միշտ դեմ եղել Էտո՛ոյի ծախելուն :Smile: 

Խաղը չկարեցա նայեմ,բայց դե ապրեն տղեքը` ուրախացրին :Love:  

Հաջորդը Բետիսնա :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Խաղը չեմ  նայել.. ֆուտբոլի էի  :Sad:  Բայց դե տղեքը իրսպալնայտ են արել ոնց որ միշտ  :Cool:  

Ես էլ իրաց խաթր էսօր մի 7-8հատ խփել եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Խաղը չեմ  նայել.. ֆուտբոլի էի  Բայց դե տղեքը իրսպալնայտ են արել ոնց որ միշտ


Արմենիան խաղի ժամին սերիալ էր դրել :Bad:  Ստիպված ինտերնետով եմ նայել, էն էլ կապս վատ էր, պատկերը անընդհատ կտրտում էր: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ մի կերպ նայեցի :Smile: 





> Ես էլ իրաց խաթր էսօր մի 7-8հատ խփել եմ


Էտօ'օյին տվել անցել ես, այ ախպեր :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Գիտեք ինչ դզեց  չգիտեմ նկատեցիք թե չէ, երկրորդ կեսին էտո՛օն ու Հենրին տեղերով փոծվեցին, որ Հենրին էլ գոլ խփի  էտո՛օն լրիվ եզր էր խաղում:


Ներս էտ շուտվանից ա տենց, դեպոռի հետ առաջին անգամ տենց արեցին, ու համարյա բոլոր խաղերում անում են, դա տակտիկական քայլ ա

----------


## Լեո

Կրկին ուզում եմ իմ հիացմունքը հայտնել Բարսելոնի բռազիլիացի լեգիոներ *Դանի Ալվեսի* մասին… Սպորտինգի դեմ տարած հաղթանակի մեջ նրա ավանդը ուղղակի անգնահատելի է: Նա այս խաղում Բարսայի անժխտելի առաջատարն էր: Խաղադաշտում նա հրաշալի էր: Խաղի ընթացքում Ալվեսը իր հաշվին գրանցեց բազմաթիվ ճշգրիտ փոխանցումներ: Նա 15 անգամ գնդակը ուղղարկեց դեպի 11-մետրանոց նշակետի շրջակայք, 5 անգամ դաշտի կենտրոնում գնդակը մաքուր խլեց մրցակցից, 3 անգամ հարվածեց դարպասի ուղղությամբ և 4 անգամ ուղիղ դեպի դարպասը: Պաշտպանությունում նա կասեցրեց հակառակորդի 7 գրոհ և 2 անգամ հաղթեց օդային մենամարտում: 
Նա հրաշալի փոխգործակցում էր Մեսիի հետ՝ կատարելով գրոսմաստերական փոխանցումներ, ինչպես նաև խփեց գեղեցիկ գոլ՝ կրկին համագործակցելով Մեսիի հետ: Դրվագներից մեկում նա փորձեց ակրոբատիկ ցատկով գրավել դարպասը, և չնայած դա նրան չհաջողվեց, միևնույն է նա արժանացավ հանդիսատեսի բուռն ծափահարություններին:
Ողջ խաղի ընթացքում Կամպ Նոուն վանկարկում էր՝ *Ալվե՜ս, Ալվե՜ս…*

Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքով Ալվեսը Մեսիին հավասար լիդեր է Բարսայում կամ ամենաքիչը երկրորդը` Մեսիից հետո:

----------

Ներսես_AM (09.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ահա և նա :Hands Up:

----------

Taurus (09.02.2009), Ներսես_AM (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս էտ շուտվանից ա տենց, դեպոռի հետ առաջին անգամ տենց արեցին, ու համարյա բոլոր խաղերում անում են, դա տակտիկական քայլ ա


սենց ակնհայտ առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում, իսկ Ալվեսին իսկականից հալալա, շատ լավ ձեռքբերում էր էս տարվա համար:

----------


## Սամվել

> սենց ակնհայտ առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում, իսկ Ալվեսին իսկականից հալալա, շատ լավ ձեռքբերում էր էս տարվա համար:


Դե անցած տարվա համեմատա նամանավանդ երբ էտ դիրքում ծանր Պույոլն էր խաղում.. Ալվեսը իրոք պետք էր... ու իրոք լավա մտել թիմ  :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դե անցած տարվա համեմատա նամանավանդ երբ էտ դիրքում ծանր Պույոլն էր խաղում.. Ալվեսը իրոք պետք էր... ու իրոք լավա մտել թիմ


Ի նկատի ունեի Հենրիի ու Էտո՛օ ի տեղերով փոխվելը  :Smile: 

Լեո նկարը վերջն էր մերսի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

էսօր աչքիս Պիկեն սաստավ ա խաղալու հավաքականում, Պույոլի տեղը

----------


## Լեո

Երեկ հեռուստատեսությամբ լսեցի, որ համաձայն վերջին հետազոտությունների Բարսելոնան այսօր աշխարհում ամենաշատ երկրպագուներ ունեցող թիմն է /ինչի հետ ես 100 տոկոս համաձայն եմ :Tongue: /: Երկրորդ տեղում է Մադրիդի Ռեալը /ինչի հետ էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ :Tongue: /:

Հ.Գ. Տեսնե՞ս Բարսայի երկրպագուների մեջ ինձ էլ հաշվառել են, թե չէ :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երեկ հեռուստատեսությամբ լսեցի, որ համաձայն վերջին հետազոտությունների Բարսելոնան այսօր աշխարհում ամենաշատ երկրպագուներ ունեցող թիմն է /ինչի հետ ես 100 տոկոս համաձայն եմ/: Երկրորդ տեղում է Մադրիդի Ռեալը /ինչի հետ էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ/:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Տեսնե՞ս Բարսայի երկրպագուների մեջ ինձ էլ հաշվառել են, թե չէ


Անկապ բանա,տաս հազար հոգու մեջ են հաշվարկը արել :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (13.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Անկապ բանա,տաս հազար հոգու մեջ են հաշվարկը արել


Բայց կարծեմ կոնկրետ թվեր էին նշել: Եթե չեմ սխալվում Բարսայի երկրպագուները 44 մլն էին, Ռեալինը՝ 43 մլն :Think:

----------

Amourchik (13.02.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*«Բարսելոնան» Եվրոպայի ամենահանրահայտ ակումբն է*

Sport+Markt գործակալությունը հարցում է անցկացրել 16 եվրոպական երկրների *9600* ֆուտբոլային երկրպագուների միջև։ Ըստ այդ հարցման՝ Եվրոպայի ամենահանրահայտ ակումբ է ճանաչվել «Բարսելոնան», որը ունի մոտ 44,2 միլիոն երկրպագու Հին Մայրցամաքում։ Երկրորդ տեղում է Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» (41 միլիոն երկրպագու), երրորդում՝ «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը» (37,6 մլն)։ Այս մասին հայտնում էDPA-ն։

Հետաքրքիր է, որ այս դասակարգման ցուցակում 5-րդ տեղը գրավել է Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի «Զենիթը». Sport+Markt-ը ռուսական ակումբի 24 միլիոն երկրպագու է գտել Եվրոպայում։

Tert.am

----------


## Հայկօ

> Sport+Markt գործակալությունը հարցում է անցկացրել 16 եվրոպական երկրների 9600 ֆուտբոլային երկրպագուների միջև։ Ըստ այդ հարցման՝ Եվրոպայի ամենահանրահայտ ակումբ է ճանաչվել «Բարսելոնան», որը ունի մոտ 44,2 միլիոն երկրպագու Հին Մայրցամաքում։ Երկրորդ տեղում է Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» (41 միլիոն երկրպագու), երրորդում՝ «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը» (37,6 մլն)։


Հետաքրքիր է՝ ինչպե՞ս են 9.600 մարդու հարցնելով պարզել, որ թիմը 44.200.000 երկրպագու ունի: Ինձ թվում էր՝ դրա համար առնվազն պիտի 44.200.000 մարդու հարցրած լինեին  :Smile: :

----------

Ambrosine (13.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ոսկե ֆոնդից :Love:

----------

Taurus (13.02.2009), Yellow Raven (14.02.2009), Մարկիզ (13.02.2009), Ներսես_AM (13.02.2009), Նորմարդ (13.02.2009), Սամվել (13.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

ադամանդե ֆոնդից :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (13.02.2009), Amourchik (13.02.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Ոչինչ էս տարի հակառակին ենք ականատես լինելու! :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց որ սենց շարունակվի դժվար, մերոնք լավ բոյ են տալի ի տարբերություն անցած տարվա Բարսայի :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հետաքրքիր է՝ ինչպե՞ս են 9.600 մարդու հարցնելով պարզել, որ թիմը 44.200.000 երկրպագու ունի: Ինձ թվում էր՝ դրա համար առնվազն պիտի 44.200.000 մարդու հարցրած լինեին :


Էտ կոչվումա հավանականությունների տեսություն  :Smile: 



> բայց որ սենց շարունակվի դժվար, մերոնք լավ բոյ են տալի ի տարբերություն անցած տարվա Բարսայի


Դե հա Սուձյեքով բանով, հառփած փղերով...


Խիխոնը կոտրելու Ռեալին ինձ թվումա  :Blush:

----------

Taurus (14.02.2009), Հայկօ (14.02.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եվս մեկ անգամ ցնծացեք Ռեալի երկրպագուներ :LOL: 
Բարսելոնան պարտվումա Բետիսին 0-2 հաշվով....առայժմ :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Սսսսսսսսսսս

----------


## Ներսես_AM

2-2

Էտո՛օ Դուբլ

----------


## REAL_ist

չեմ նայելը պենալը կար գոնե?
առաջին կորուստը, մնաց մի 3 հատ էլ ու կարգին կլասիկո

----------


## Սամվել

> չեմ նայելը պենալը կար գոնե?
> առաջին կորուստը, մնաց մի 3 հատ էլ ու կարգին կլասիկո


Էսա Խիխոնը Ռեալին դոմփ... Հաղթելույա  :Blush:

----------


## REAL_ist

դրանից Բետիսի դոմփ… չի վերանա

հետաքրքիրա նենց տպավորությունա ստեղծվում, որ ավելի շատ երազում ու սպասում էս Ռեալի կրվելուն, քան Բարսայի կրելուն :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Չէ ուղակի չենք ուզում կրճատվի տարբերությունը... մանավանդ որ տենցւոմմ ենք Ռեալը սուձյեքով բանով վիզա դրել.. գավաթից դուսա մնացել.. ՉԼից էլ էսա դուսա մնում... սաղ Սուձյեքով ու իրա սաղ ուժերով վիզա դնելու առաջնության վրա...

----------


## REAL_ist

> սաղ Սուձյեքով ու իրա սաղ ուժերով վիզա դնելու առաջնության վրա...


մոռացար աֆրիկական շամաններին ասես :Secret:  գոնե ուզես թիմդ աչոկ չկորցնի ուզումես մեր թիմը աչոկ կորցնի, տարօրինակ չի?

----------


## Սամվել

> մոռացար աֆրիկական շամաններին ասես գոնե ուզես թիմդ աչոկ չկորցնի ուզումես մեր թիմը աչոկ կորցնի, տարօրինակ չի?


Թիմս արդեն կորցրելա.. ուզում եմ քոնն էլ կորցնի որ չմոտենա.. ի՞նչ կա տարօրինակ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Arman_I

Ոնց որ ասում էր պոլիտեխի մի հատ հայտնի խփո դասախոս ԼՐԻՎ ՆՈՐՄԱ՛ԼԱ.... :Smile: Որոշում էր կայացվել շաբաթ երեկոյան հոգնած Իսպանացի աշխատավորների  համար հաճելի երեկո կազմակերպել...դե մենք էլ հո գիտենք,որ եթե սաստավ մտներ 3-1,4-1 ը մեջն էր...բայց դե... :Cool: 

Հ.Գ. խայտառակ որոշում էր Մառկեսի փոխարեն Կասեռես խաղացնել :Bad: էտ տղեն սենց խաղերի համար չի...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Թիմս արդեն կորցրելա.. ուզում եմ քոնն էլ կորցնի որ չմոտենա.. ի՞նչ կա տարօրինակ


Սամո ջան տարօրինակը ավելի ուզելու մեջա, համել քո թմի կորցրածի հետ չի կապված, խաղից շատ առաջ էլ նույն ոգով գրառումներ ես անում :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո ջան տարօրինակը ավելի ուզելու մեջա, համել քո թմի կորցրածի հետ չի կապված, խաղից շատ առաջ էլ նույն ոգով գրառումներ ես անում


Դե իրականում էտ դեպքում էլ ուզւոմ եմ հանարվորինս հետ ընկնի  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էտո՛օ 22 խաղ՝  23 գոլ  :Love:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ոնց որ ասում էր պոլիտեխի մի հատ հայտնի խփո դասախոս ԼՐԻՎ ՆՈՐՄԱ՛ԼԱ....Որոշում էր կայացվել շաբաթ երեկոյան հոգնած Իսպանացի աշխատավորների  համար հաճելի երեկո կազմակերպել...դե մենք էլ հո գիտենք,որ եթե սաստավ մտներ 3-1,4-1 ը մեջն էր...բայց դե...
> 
> Հ.Գ. խայտառակ որոշում էր Մառկեսի փոխարեն* Կասեռես* խաղացնելէտ տղեն սենց խաղերի համար չի...


Հոգնած դեմք ա: :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Փորձարկում էր, որը չանցավ, ուղղակի այսպիսի բաներ պետք չի Բետիսի հետ անել!

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ պետք չի սրանից ողբերգություն սարքել, մեկա մինիմում տաս միավոր առաջ ենք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Հ.Գ. խայտառակ որոշում էր Մառկեսի փոխարեն *Կասեռես* խաղացնելէտ տղեն սենց խաղերի համար չի...


Ես էն գլխից էլ ասել եմ, որ Կասեռեսն ու Բարսան անհամատեղելի են: Էդ տղեն Բարսայի համար չէ: Թե որտեղի?ց գտան բերին դրան :Angry2: 

Հ.Գ. Բետեսի հետ խաղում 2-րդ խաղակեսում Բարսան անկրկնելի էր :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

տենց էլ չասիք է, պենալը կար?

----------


## Լեո

> տենց էլ չասիք է, պենալը կար?


Կար: Ինիեստային կարգին գցեցին :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

գտա Յութուբում՝ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hwEW...eature=related , պատկերացնում եմ Ռեալին սենց պենալ տային ինչ էր կատարվելու ստեղ :Smile: ուժեք քցեցին))

----------


## Լեո

> գտա Յութուբում՝ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hwEW...eature=related , պատկերացնում եմ Ռեալին սենց պենալ տային ինչ էր կատարվելու ստեղուժեք քցեցին))


Ուզու՞մ ես ասել՝ պենալ չկար :Shok:

----------


## REAL_ist

ուզում եմ ասեմ որ սենց ոչ ետքան յավնի պենալը մերոնց օգտին դրած լինեին հիմա համայն աշխարհի լեգենդներնեին գրվել սուդյաների ու Ռեալի փոխհարաբերությունների մասին, էս վիդեոյում լավ էլ երևումա որ ամեն ձև ուզում էր չկպներ պաշտպանը ու չկպավ էլ իտոգում, թեթև քսվավ

----------


## Լեո

> ուզում եմ ասեմ որ սենց ոչ ետքան յավնի պենալը մերոնց օգտին դրած լինեին հիմա համայն աշխարհի լեգենդներնեին գրվել սուդյաների ու Ռեալի փոխհարաբերությունների մասին, էս վիդեոյում լավ էլ երևումա որ ամեն ձև ուզում էր չկպներ պաշտպանը ու չկպավ էլ իտոգում, թեթև քսվավ


Էդ ո՞ր պաշտպանն ա ուզում իր տուգանային հրապարակում մրցակցին միտումնավոր գցի: Պարզ ա, որ պաշտպանը ուզում էր մաքուր խաղալ, բայց չստացվեց մոտը :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

տվածս հղումով նայել ես? ուշադիր որ նայում ես դիմացից կրկնապատկերը երևումա որ հասարակ քսվեց, հասարակ խաղային դրվագ էր, ի տարբերություն Կասեռեսի ակնհայտ խախտման, որը ձեռով բռնել էր Օլիվեյրային

----------


## Yellow Raven

> տենց էլ չասիք է, պենալը կար?


Էս նկարը էդ հարցի պատասխաննա :Wink:

----------

Taurus (16.02.2009), Լեո (16.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Վահիկ ջան վիդեոն նայի նույն ետ նկարի պահը ու կտենաս որ վաբշե ետ կպնելուց չի ընգել, թե չե նկարով ոնցոր լավ տված լինի, հետո էլ մի երկու կռուգ պտի գլորվի Ինիեստան ցավից

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան վիդեոն նայի նույն ետ նկարի պահը ու կտենաս որ վաբշե ետ կպնելուց չի ընգել, թե չե նկարով ոնցոր լավ տված լինի, հետո էլ մի երկու կռուգ պտի գլորվի Ինիեստան ցավից


Վահան ջան` էդ նկարը հենց քո տված վիդեոյից եմ կտրել :LOL: 
Չէ,թվումա թե կապ չունի,բայց ինձ թվումա մի պահ ուզումա Ինիեստան իրան պահի,բայց հետո չի կարում` դրա համարա ընկնում :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

գիտեմ պռոստը հենց են պահնես կտրել որ ոտը մոտիկնումա ոտին :LOL:  թե չե տե ուդառ չկար ոտերին

----------


## Yellow Raven

> գիտեմ պռոստը հենց են պահնես կտրել որ ոտը մոտիկնումա ոտին թե չե տե ուդառ չկար ոտերին


Դե էտ հաստատ արդեն մենակ իրանք երկուսով կիմանան,մեզ մնումա մենակ ենթադրել...Համենայն դեպս 50-50-ա իմ կարծիքով :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարսելոնա-Էսպանյոլ 1-2 :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

Կարմիրը հավայի էր !

----------


## Մարկիզ

Դո լա՜վ, կրվանք՝ կրվանք: Վեջներդ մի գցեք, մեկ ա չեմպիոն ենք: Կարմիր հաստատ չկար: :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կարմիրը հավայի էր !


Էտի հաստատ`մարդը նորմալ կանգնած բացատրում էր հանեց կարմիրը աչքը մտցրեց :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

Ձախորդ օրերը ձմռան նման կուգան ու կերթան :Wink:  
Մեկ ա մեր Բարսան ուրիշ ա ուրիշ :Love:  /չնայած, որ Վալդեսը մեկ-մեկ կարգին էշություններ ա անում/ :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

հեքիաթը մանրից ավարտվումա :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> հեքիաթը մանրից ավարտվումա


Լա՛վ էլի...

----------


## Սամվել

> հեքիաթը մանրից ավարտվումա


Հա դե... Արդեն սկսեցին Բարսին Կարմիրներով նեղել  :Smile:

----------


## Arman_I

Ինչպես կասեր մի հատ շաաատ հայտնի քաղաքական գործիչ՝ Արտառոց ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել... :Smile: Պարզապես հաղթանակած թիմը պարտվեց անտիֆուտբոլ դավանող մի հատ աբիժնիկակույտի,համեմված մի հատ դեբիլ մրցավարով...1 պարտությունով չէինք  մնալու հաստատ սաղ մրցաշրջանը,թող լինի 2 :Cool: Լավ է հիմա,քան վերջում... 7 միավորը շատ մեծ առավելությունա,որը վստահ եմ մենք կբերենք նախկին տեսքի շատ շուտով :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Վալդես... :Think: քեզ խելոք պահի :Angry2:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.02.2009), Սամվել (22.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա դե... Արդեն սկսեցին Բարսին Կարմիրներով նեղել


նեղվողներին միշտ էլ նեղում են, իսկ չնեղվողները կարմիր ով էլ են կրում :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> նեղվողներին միշտ էլ նեղում են, իսկ չնեղվողները կարմիր ով էլ են կրում


Հա դե... մեռավ նեղվեելով ԲԱրսը  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե երկու խաղ նեղվեց, տենանք մյուսը ոնց կլինի Ատլետիկոյի դեմ, չնայած մտածում եմ որ կկրեն, Ատլետների հետ լավ են խաղում Մադրիդում

----------


## Սամվել

> դե երկու խաղ նեղվեց, տենանք մյուսը ոնց կլինի Ատլետիկոյի դեմ, չնայած մտածում եմ որ կկրեն, Ատլետների հետ լավ են խաղում Մադրիդում


Դե հա սուձյեքով բանով մի խաղ կրվցրին առաջնությթունում  :Xeloq:  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե հա սուձյեքով բանով մի խաղ կրվցրին առաջնությթունում


Սուձյան ակնհայտ Բարսելոնին պաշտպանում էր:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սուձյան ակնհայտ Բարսելոնին պաշտպանում էր:


Էս միտքը գրանցելա պետք... 


Գոռ Ներսես մի հատ Բոլդ արած սարքեք  :LOL: 

Թիմին խաղի կեսից շատը 10 հոգով թողած թիմին սուձյան պաշտպանում.. ընդ որում հավայի տեղը տված կարմիր քարտի դեպքում  :LOL:   :Lol2:  Ընդ որում ակնհայտ  :Lol2: 

Չէ ապեր դու աչքիս իրատեսւոթյունից հեռու ես էն նախադասությունների մեջ որտեղ Բարսելոնա բառը կա ...  :Think:

----------

Մարկիզ (22.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սուձյան ակնհայտ Բարսելոնին պաշտպանում էր:


Ճիշտ ես, Մորֆ ջան…
Համաձայն եմ հարյուր տոկոս: :Think:

----------

Morpheus_NS (22.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էս միտքը գրանցելա պետք... 
> 
> 
> Գոռ Ներսես մի հատ Բոլդ արած սարքեք 
> 
> Թիմին խաղի կեսից շատը 10 հոգով թողած թիմին սուձյան պաշտպանում.. ընդ որում հավայի տեղը տված կարմիր քարտի դեպքում  
> 
> Չէ ապեր դու աչքիս իրատեսւոթյունից հեռու ես էն նախադասությունների մեջ որտեղ Բարսելոնա բառը կա ...


Քֆուր թող չտար, կարմիր չէր ստանա: Դատավորին վիրավորել չի կարելի:
Իսկ ընդհանուր լիքը հավայի շտրաֆներ նշանակեց Բարսելոնի օգտին: Ընենց որ բողոքելու տեղ չունես:

----------


## Սամվել

> Քֆուր թող չտար, կարմիր չէր ստանա: Դատավորին վիրավորել չի կարելի:
> Իսկ ընդհանուր լիքը հավայի շտրաֆներ նշանակեց Բարսելոնի օգտին: Ընենց որ բողոքելու տեղ չունես:


Քֆուրը լսե՞լ ես  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Քֆուրը լսե՞լ ես


Յավնի երեւաց: 
Բա դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ քֆուր չի տվել:

----------


## REAL_ist

բա հոմ բարեմախթանք չէր ասում :LOL: 
խաղի վերջնեմ մենակ նայել, բայց liveresult–ում գրածեր գռուբի պատկատի համար տվել :Think:

----------

Morpheus_NS (22.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Քֆուր չի էլե, ապե… Ասել ա «հայվան», բայց էն ընգնողին, սուձյային ասել ա «քյոռ»… Նոր զանգեց Պեպը: Մի քիչ էլ կարտոշկա ուզեց, ասեց դե մեր մոտ ճգնաժամա- բան ա…

----------

Morpheus_NS (22.02.2009), Taurus (22.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Յավնի երեւաց: 
> Բա դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ քֆուր չի տվել:


Չէ դու ճիշտ ես  :Smile:  

Մարկիզի խաթր  :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Քֆուր չի էլե, ապե… Ասել ա «հայվան», բայց էն ընգնողին, սուձյային ասել ա «քյոռ»… Նոր զանգեց Պեպը: Մի քիչ էլ կարտոշկա ուզեց, ասեց դե մեր մոտ ճգնաժամա- բան ա…


Քյոռ չի ասել, առաջի ու վերջի տառերը փոխած ա ասել: 
Չե բայց իրոք ոնց որ քֆուր տվեց: Անկարողություն նշան ա: Չեն կարում խաղան, սյուձյային են քֆրտում: Շատ էլ լավ ա արել, որ կարմիր ա ցույց տվել, պտի սաղ թմին ցույց տար, խաղադաշտից հեռացներ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ դու ճիշտ ես  
> 
> Մարկիզի խաթր


Բա որ համոզված չես, խի՞ ես ասում մուֆթա կարմիր ցույց տվեց:

----------


## Սամվել

> Քյոռ չի ասել, առաջի ու վերջի տառերը փոխած ա ասել: 
> Չե բայց իրոք ոնց որ քֆուր տվեց: Անկարողություն նշան ա: Չեն կարում խաղան, սյուձյային են քֆրտում: Շատ էլ լավ ա արել, որ կարմիր ա ցույց տվել, պտի սաղ թմին ցույց տար, խաղադաշտից հեռացներ:





> Բա որ համոզված չես, խի՞ ես ասում մուֆթա կարմիր ցույց տվեց:


Չէ ապեր էսօր ուղակի փայլում ես  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Անկարողը սուձյան էր որ խաղը ձեռից բաց էր թողել... ու նաև քյոռ էր ...

Իսկ կարմիրը գռուբի պատկատի համարա տվել արդեեն ասին էլ.. ու խաղի վախտ էլ երևաց որ կարմիրա ուզում տա.. քեզ թվումա տենց բեսամթ կեյտան ուզում էր կարմիր ստանար որ դրեց քֆուր տվե՞ց ...  :Shok: 

Իսկ պատկատը իրականում գռուբի չէր ...

Հավայի չեմ ասում.. ուղակի Մարկիզի խաթր ասի ասեմ չի տվել ... որ անիմաստ գրառումներ շարանը կշարունակվի...

Ես գոնե էնքանով եմ համոզված որ քֆուր չի տվել քանի որ դա դեռ չի ապացուցվել.. / անմեղսունակության կանխավարկած  :Wink: /

Դե հիմա դու ասա դու խի ես տենց ուվերեննի՞  :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ ապեր էսօր ուղակի փայլում ես  
> 
> Անկարողը սուձյան էր որ խաղը ձեռից բաց էր թողել... ու նաև քյոռ էր ...
> 
> Իսկ կարմիրը գռուբի պատկատի համարա տվել արդեեն ասին էլ.. ու խաղի վախտ էլ երևաց որ կարմիրա ուզում տա.. քեզ թվումա տենց բեսամթ կեյտան ուզում էր կարմիր ստանար որ դրեց քֆուր տվե՞ց ... 
> 
> Իսկ պատկատը իրականում գռուբի չէր ...
> 
> Հավայի չեմ ասում.. ուղակի Մարկիզի խաթր ասի ասեմ չի տվել ... որ անիմաստ գրառումներ շարանը կշարունակվի...
> ...


Որովհետեւ ես էլ սուձյայի անմեղության կանխավարկածից եմ ելնում:
Բարսելոնը հա էլ էտ ա եղել էլի: Նյարդերը չի կարում կառավարի, ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ ֆուտբոլային կարգապահություն չունեն:
Ալվեսը դաշտում ընկավ, Էսպանյոլը հեռացրեց գնդակը, հետո Բարսը հետ չվերադարձրեց: :Bad:  Էս մրցաշրջանում առաջին անգամը չի: Էտ թիմին ոնց էլ բալետ եք անում :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Որովհետեւ ես էլ սուձյայի անմեղության կանխավարկածից եմ ելնում:
> Բարսելոնը հա էլ էտ ա եղել էլի: Նյարդերը չի կարում կառավարի, ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ ֆուտբոլային կարգապահություն չունեն:
> Ալվեսը դաշտում ընկավ, Էսպանյոլը հեռացրեց գնդակը, հետո Բարսը հետ չվերադարձրեց: Էս մրցաշրջանում առաջին անգամը չի: Էտ թիմին ոնց էլ բալետ եք անում


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Տոնց բան չեմ տեսել..

Իսկ մնացածի մասին հասարակ բան ասեմ... հավասար խաղացողներով ժամանակ Էսպանյոլը կենտրոնը հազիվ էր անցնում... էտա՞ չկարենալը  :Shok: 

Ախպեր չեմ ջոգում ֆուտբոլը նայում եք թե՞ մենակ ինչոր կոնկրետ կադրեր եք նայում.. արդեն նեռվերս գնաց  :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ախպեր չեմ ջոգում ֆուտբոլը նայում եք թե՞ մենակ ինչոր կոնկրետ կադրեր եք նայում.. արդեն նեռվերս գնաց


Ճիշտն ասած էտ պենալի պահը չեմ տեսել :LOL: 
Եթե լուրջ, ապա ֆուբոլը հենց կոնկրետ պահերից բաղկացած ու նման արարքները պատիվ չեն բերում ո՛չ ֆուտբոլիստներին, ոչ թմին:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ճիշտն ասած էտ պենալի պահը չեմ տեսել
> Եթե լուրջ, ապա ֆուբոլը հենց կոնկրետ պահերից բաղկացած ու նման արարքները պատիվ չեն բերում ո՛չ ֆուտբոլիստներին, ոչ թմին:


Ապեր ասում ես չեն կարում խաղան ստիպված քֆռտում են.. բայց ախր մինչև կարմիրը էսպանյոլը վայթմ սկի ուդառ էլ չեր արել դարպասին... 

Բարսի ձեռն էր խաղը... ու գոլ լինել չլինելը ընդամենրը ժամանակի հարց էր,...

Չեմ ջոգում հիմա դրա չկարանալը ո՞րնա... կամ դրանից սկսել քֆռտելը... ախպոր պես մեծ մարդիկ ենք դրել դեմագոգյա ես անում բայց դե մենք էլ էնք էտ անտեր խաղը նայում ու էտ անտեր սպոռտից հասկանւոմ ենք

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր ասում ես չեն կարում խաղան ստիպված քֆռտում են.. բայց ախր մինչև կարմիրը էսպանյոլը վայթմ սկի ուդառ էլ չեր արել դարպասին... 
> 
> Բարսի ձեռն էր խաղը... ու գոլ լինել չլինելը ընդամենրը ժամանակի հարց էր,...
> 
> Չեմ ջոգում հիմա դրա չկարանալը ո՞րնա... կամ դրանից սկսել քֆռտելը... ախպոր պես մեծ մարդիկ ենք դրել դեմագոգյա ես անում բայց դե մենք էլ էնք էտ անտեր խաղը նայում ու էտ անտեր սպոռտից հասկանւոմ ենք


Բա որ էդքան ուժեղ ա Բարսը թող 10 ֆուտբոլիստով էլ կրեր: Մեսսին մենակ երկու հոգու տեղ արժի: Իրանք պռոստը զգում էին, որ Էսպանյոլի դեմը չեն կարալու առնեն, դրա համար էլ նեռվայնացել էին:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բա որ էդքան ուժեղ ա Բարսը թող 10 ֆուտբոլիստով էլ կրեր: Մեսսին մենակ երկու հոգու տեղ արժի: Իրանք պռոստը զգում էին, որ Էսպանյոլի դեմը չեն կարալու առնեն, դրա համար էլ նեռվայնացել էին:


Արա ախպեր չեմ ջոգում ասածիդ իմաստը.. դե տենցա թող խոսքի Բարսը միշտ մի հոգի պակաս խաղա... ինչ կլինի որ...

Զգում ես որ խելամիտ մտքեր չես արտահայտում... ոնց որ մանկապարտեզի կռիվ լինի... 

ՀԻմա փաստը էնա որ Բարսը մոռթում էր...

Փաստը էնա որ Բարսին հավայի կարմիր տվեցին...

Փաստը էնա որ 10 յհոգով կրվան.. 

Հիմա չեմ ջոգում քո ասածի նպատակը որնա՞ է թող մի հատ մագիա անեին ժամանակը հետ տային ... յանիմ խի չարի՞ն  :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Արա ախպեր չեմ ջոգում ասածիդ իմաստը.. դե տենցա թող խոսքի Բարսը միշտ մի հոգի պակաս խաղա... ինչ կլինի որ...
> 
> Զգում ես որ խելամիտ մտքեր չես արտահայտում... ոնց որ մանկապարտեզի կռիվ լինի... 
> 
> ՀԻմա փաստը էնա որ Բարսը մոռթում էր...
> 
> Փաստը էնա որ Բարսին հավայի կարմիր տվեցին...
> 
> Փաստը էնա որ 10 յհոգով կրվան.. 
> ...


Փաստը էն ա, որ Էսպանյոլ կրեց ու մոռթեց:
Կարմիր քարտը ֆուտբոլի կանոնների մեջ ա մտնում ու հեչ էլ հավայի չէր: Լավ կլինի, որ սուձյեքից բողոքելու փոխարեն քո թմի խաղացողներից բողոքես, որ սկի ֆուտբոլային վարքի կանոնները չգիտեն: Էն Ալվեսին էլ պտի կարմիր քարտ ցույց տար. շատ յախդնի դեմքով էր նայում սուձյային ու հաստատ մտքի մեջ քֆուր էր տալիս: 
Վոբշեմ հելա քնելու:

----------


## Սամվել

> Փաստը էն ա, որ Էսպանյոլ կրեց ու մոռթեց:
> Կարմիր քարտը ֆուտբոլի կանոնների մեջ ա մտնում ու հեչ էլ հավայի չէր: Լավ կլինի, որ սուձյեքից բողոքելու փոխարեն քո թմի խաղացողներից բողոքես, որ սկի ֆուտբոլային վարքի կանոնները չգիտեն: Էն Ալվեսին էլ պտի կարմիր քարտ ցույց տար. շատ յախդնի դեմքով էր նայում սուձյային ու հաստատ մտքի մեջ քֆուր էր տալիս: 
> Վոբշեմ հելա քնելու:


Ախպեր բո որ իմանար ես մտքիս մեջ ինչ քֆուրներ էի տալիս.. ինձ կանկռետի կարար դատեր... 


ԻՄ արև ոնց որ փասսդ հաք արած լինեն.. ինչոր լռիվ անտրամաբանական բաներ ես ասում... 

Հա էսպանյոլը կրեց..սուձյայի օգնությամբ... Շնորհավորե՞մ քեզ... 


Բայց Մոռթելը ուրիշ բանա....  :Wink:

----------

Morpheus_NS (22.02.2009)

----------


## John

Սամ, եղե՞լ ա տենց խաղ, որ մի թիմ առանց մրցավարի ոգնության կրի Բարսելոնին: Ամոթ ա այ ախպեր, կրվելն էլ ա տղու համար. Մի քիչ քաջություն ունեցեք' պարտությունը տղամարդավարի ընդունեք: Լավ թիմը հենց նրանով ա լավ թիմ, որ 1ի տեղում եղած վախտ վերջի տեղի թիմին 10 հոգով էլ կարա կրի: ՉԼ-ի ֆինալից հետո որ ասեի 'եթե Դրոգբային հավայի կարմիր չտար, ՏԵՐԻԻ փոխարեն Դրոգբան կխփեր ու կկրեին' նորմալ կընդունե՞իր. Կամ խոսկի Ֆրանսիացիք բողոքեին, որ Մատերացցին կարմիր չստացավ, Զիդանը ստացավ, իրա փոխարեն Տրեզեգեն պենալը խփեց, չմտավ ու կրվան: կամ վաբշե ո՞վ ա տեսե մրցավարը թույլին պաշտպանի. Պատմության մեջ չի եղել տենց դեպք:

----------

Amourchik (22.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (22.02.2009), REAL_ist (22.02.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Բարսան շատ վատ խաղաց, բայց մրցավարը շատ սխալներ թույլ տվեց, կարմիրն էլ հետը, եթե ինչ որ մեկը ասի, որ բացահայտ սիմուլյացիա չէր ուրեմն առնվազն քոռ ա!

----------


## Taurus

> ... կամ վաբշե ո՞վ ա տեսե մրցավարը թույլին պաշտպանի. Պատմության մեջ չի եղել տենց դեպք:


Այ չեմ սիրում էլի, որ սենց անպատասխանատու բաներ են ասում, դու գիտես էտ մրցավարին? Հաստատ կարամ ասեմ ՉԷ, որ ճանաչեիր, կիմանաիր, որ Դելգադո Ֆերեյրան  հայտնի է նրանով, որ պաշտպանում է հյուրընկալվող թիմերին:
Դե ուրեմն կարաս պատմությանտ մեջ առաջին դեպքը գրանցես:
Ինչքան էլ քեզ Սիրում եմ Հոս ջան, էս խաղը քո ստիլի գրառումներով կոմենտների համար չի:

----------


## John

Էդ ջան, Սամոյի գրածներից եմ ներվայնանում, լուրջ, շատ սուբեկտիվ ա. Խաղը չեմ նաել երեկվա, մրցավարի մասին գաղափար չունեի: Ասածս էն ա' որ եթե թիմը կրվում ա, պետք ա 1ին հերթին թիմի խաղի մեջ սխալներ փնտրես, ոչ թե դաշտի որակի, մրցավարի, երկրպագուների, Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի . . . Սամոյին որ լսենք, Բարսան երեկ անսխալ խախաց ու եթե մրցավարը անկապ տեխը կարմիր քարտ չտառ հաղթելու էր . . . Ես վերջի Լիվերպուլ-Չելսի խաղը հիշու՞մ ես. 0-0ի ժամանակ Լեմպարդին հեռացրին, 2 հատ գոլ խփեց Տոր րեսը ու կրվանք. Խաղից հետո Լեմպարդի կարմիրը չեղյալ հայտարարեցին, որտև հավայի էր տվել մրցավարը . . . Հմի նստեմ բողոքե՞մ: Հաստատ էդ որը Լիվերն ավելի ուժեղ էր ու արժանիորեն հաղտեց: Էդ մասին խոսալուց ոչ ամաչում եմ ոչ էլ վատ եմ զգում: Իսկ Սամոն' երբ հարցնես' կամ 'սատկցրես Բարսան' կամ ել 'կրվցրին Բարսային'. Չի կարելի էդքան սուբեկտիվ նաել ամեն ինչին.

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ի տարբերություն մյուս խաղերին երեկվա Բարսելոն-Էսպանյոլ խաղում բոլոր ցույց տված քարտերը շատ տեղին եին, եթե ուշադիր եք նայել խաղը ուրմն նկատած կլինեիք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ի տարբերություն մյուս խաղերին երեկվա Բարսելոն-Էսպանյոլ խաղում բոլոր ցույց տված քարտերը շատ տեղին եին, եթե ուշադիր եք նայել խաղը ուրմն նկատած կլինեիք:


Հեչ էլ տեղին չէին` ուղղակի մրցավարն էր խաղի թելը կորցրել ու ստիպված ամեն երկրորդ խախտման համար դեղինն էր հանում :Think: 
Մի խոսքով Լիոնին ու Ատլետիկոյին կրենք սաղ տղնա ընկնում :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էդ ջան, Սամոյի գրածներից եմ ներվայնանում, լուրջ, շատ սուբեկտիվ ա. Խաղը չեմ նաել երեկվա, մրցավարի մասին գաղափար չունեի: Ասածս էն ա' որ եթե թիմը կրվում ա, պետք ա 1ին հերթին թիմի խաղի մեջ սխալներ փնտրես, ոչ թե դաշտի որակի, մրցավարի, երկրպագուների, Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի . . . Սամոյին որ լսենք, Բարսան երեկ անսխալ խախաց ու եթե մրցավարը անկապ տեխը կարմիր քարտ չտառ հաղթելու էր . . . Ես վերջի Լիվերպուլ-Չելսի խաղը հիշու՞մ ես. 0-0ի ժամանակ Լեմպարդին հեռացրին, 2 հատ գոլ խփեց Տոր րեսը ու կրվանք. Խաղից հետո Լեմպարդի կարմիրը չեղյալ հայտարարեցին, որտև հավայի էր տվել մրցավարը . . . Հմի նստեմ բողոքե՞մ: Հաստատ էդ որը Լիվերն ավելի ուժեղ էր ու արժանիորեն հաղտեց: Էդ մասին խոսալուց ոչ ամաչում եմ ոչ էլ վատ եմ զգում: Իսկ Սամոն' երբ հարցնես' կամ 'սատկցրես Բարսան' կամ ել 'կրվցրին Բարսային'. Չի կարելի էդքան սուբեկտիվ նաել ամեն ինչին.


Հոսո չեմ ջոգում ախպեր հիմա խաղը չես նայել ստե խոսալուդ ու ինձ սխալ հանելու փորձ անելուդ իմաստը ո՞րնա...

Չելսիի խաղը չեմ նայել... ու նայեի ու մինչև կարմիրը Չելսին նենց նեղած ըլներ Լիվերին ոնց որ Բարսան էր Էսպանյոլին նեղել էտ էլ կասեի... ու հաստատ կասեի...

Ախպեր չգիտեի որ ճիշտը ասելը սուբյեկտիվությունա.. 

Նայի ախպեր խաղը չես նայել Տեքստվի տռանսլիացիանելա հո կարաս կարդաս ... 



> Красная карточка Кейта за этот фол, очень грубо в подкате было сыграно! Команды устроили небольшую потасовку.
> 37'
> Мойсес получил по ногам, гости мгновенно начали дёргать арбитра. Очередные разборки!
> Замена
> 36'
> Замена в составе "Эспаньола": вместо травмированного Анхеля Мартинеса вышел Роман Мартинес.
> 35'
> Месси после ввода мяча в игру из-за боковой мгновенно выстрелил в ближний угол, сетка ворот с внешней стороны остановила мяч.
> 34'
> ...


Հիմա Նայի խաղը Բարսայի ձեռնա... խոսքի ամեն 5 րոպեն մեկ կակ մինիմում մի հատ նորմալ պահա առաջանում գոլային... ու Էսպանյոլը սկի կենտրոնը չի անցնում...

Ւ ըտե չեմ ջոգում սուձյային քֆռտելու իմաստը,.. կամ էլ նեռվայությունից կոպիտ խաղալու...

ՄԱրդիկ խաղի թելը բռնել էին ու հաղթում էին մինչև էտ անասուն կարմիրը... 

Իսկ էն որ Կարմիր չկար ինձ թվումա ֆուտբոլից քչից շատից հասկացող ցանկացած մարդ կհաստատի... 

Էնքան որ չեմ ասում սուձյային առել էին ուղակի ինքը էնքան քյալ էր որ խաղի թելը կորցրել էր ու հիստերիկ բաներ էր արդեն անում... /ինձ թվումա կարմիրը չեղյալ կհայտարարեն բայց դե  3 միավորը հետ չի գա... /

Հմի մեկը ասումա Բարսի նեռվերը չեն դիմանում, 

Հմի դրել էս դեմագոգիա ես անում թե Լավ թիմը 10 հոգովելա կրում բան ման... ախպեր դե էտա էտ թող թուլ թիմերը վեչնի մի հոգի ավելով խաղան... 

ԻՆչքան էլ թուլ թուլ Դերբիյա...

Թե չէ ախպեր ընենց մտար էս ինչա ասում Սամոն բան ման ոնց որ Սամոն ոչ տեսելա ոչ լսել... մենակ անկապ առանց հիմնավորման խոսումա...

----------

Լեո (22.02.2009)

----------


## Cesare

> Красная карточка Кейта за этот фол, очень грубо в подкате было сыграно! Команды устроили небольшую потасовку.
> 37'
> Мойсес получил по ногам, гости мгновенно начали дёргать арбитра. Очередные разборки!
> Замена
> 36'
> Замена в составе "Эспаньола": вместо травмированного Анхеля Мартинеса вышел Роман Мартинес.
> 35'
> Месси после ввода мяча в игру из-за боковой мгновенно выстрелил в ближний угол, сетка ворот с внешней стороны остановила мяч.
> 34'
> ...


Ես ուրդու տռանսլիացիա ա ??

----------


## Taurus

Հա լավ Սամ, դու էլ հո չասիր:
Բարսան շատ վատ էր խաղում,
1ին գոլը Մարկեսի (մեկա իրա ցավը տանեմ) ու Տուռեյի(մեկա ես իրա սեվ ջանին մեռնեմ) սխալից էր, իսկ 2-ը Վալդեսի (մեկա ես իրա քաչալ գմուխը պաչեմ)

----------

REAL_ist (22.02.2009), Լեո (22.02.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Բարսելոնան լավնա, բայց ես կուզենայի, որ մեր հայկական ֆուտբոլը գոնե կարողանար դառնար էն թիմը, որին կարողանայինք հավեսով բալետ անենք: Թե չէ հիմա Բարսելոն, Արսենալ չգիտեմ ինչ :Ok:

----------

Vaho (22.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հա լավ Սամ, դու էլ հո չասիր:
> Բարսան շատ վատ էր խաղում,
> 1ին գոլը Մարկեսի (մեկա իրա ցավը տանեմ) ու Տուռեյի(մեկա ես իրա սեվ ջանին մեռնեմ) սխալից էր, իսկ 2-ը Վալդեսի *(մեկա ես իրա քաչալ գմուխը պաչեմ)*


Ես էլ կուզեի մի հատ իր քյաչալին ճլըթացնել :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա լավ Սամ, դու էլ հո չասիր:
> Բարսան շատ վատ էր խաղում,
> 1ին գոլը Մարկեսի (մեկա իրա ցավը տանեմ) ու Տուռեյի(մեկա ես իրա սեվ ջանին մեռնեմ) սխալից էր, իսկ 2-ը Վալդեսի (մեկա ես իրա քաչալ գմուխը պաչեմ)


Էդ ես չեմ ասում լավ էին խաղում.. կարմիրից հետո... բայց փաստը էնա որ մինչև կարմիրը Էսպանյոլը չէր էլ գրոհում... Հիմա չեմ ջոգում ախպեր փաստերը չնայենք մենակ ասենք հա ԲԱրսան վատ խաղաց որ Ռեալիստների սիրտը հովանա...  :Shok: 

Արիստոկռատ ջան ինչ էականա ում տռանսլիացիանա... փաստը էնա որ ես խաղը նայել եմ ու մինչև կարմիրը Էսպանյոլը գրոհ չի ԱՐԵԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼ... հիմա ինչա ձեր ասածը չեմ ջոգում  :Think:  

Տրանսլիացիան էլ ԲԱրսամանյա.քոմինն ա

----------


## REAL_ist

մեր ասածը գիտես ինչնա, որ դժվարությունները հաղթահարելու համար են, Բարսան երեկ չկարացավ հաղթահարի դրա համար էլ պարտվեց

----------

Լեո (23.02.2009), Սամվել (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Երեկվա Էսպանյոլը ֆուտբո՞լ էր խաղում:  :Shok:  
հա ճիշտա մոռացա խզիկների ֆուտբոլ էլ կա: Որ ամեն մատի թեթև հպումից պետքա ինչքան ուժ ունես քեզ գետնով տաս, մինիմում 25 կռուգ թավալ տաս ու բռնես ոտի բութմատից կես ժամ էլ լացես: 
Բարսան կրվեց պաշտպանությունում սեփական սխալների պատճառով, բայց Էսպանյոլը ըտե ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ: պլյուս դրան անկապ անիմաստ անտեղի կարմիր: վաղը թե հարմար լինի գործի տեղից մի քանի նկարներ ման կգամ:

Հ.Գ. Վալդես խելոք մնա +1  :Angry2:

----------

Arman_I (22.02.2009), Լեո (23.02.2009), Սամվել (22.02.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Երեկվա Էսպանյոլը ֆուտբո՞լ էր խաղում:  
> հա ճիշտա մոռացա խզիկների ֆուտբոլ էլ կա: Որ ամեն մատի թեթև հպումից պետքա ինչքան ուժ ունես քեզ գետնով տաս, մինիմում 25 կռուգ թավալ տաս ու բռնես ոտի բութմատից կես ժամ էլ լացես:


Այ տոշնի էտ են պահն ես նկարագրում որ Դանի Ալվեսը ընկավ, մենակ ավելացնեմ որ միատել ուժեղ գոռաց ընկնելու պահին, պարզ  լսվավ, հետո հելավ  ու ուժեղ վազնում եր :LOL:

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.02.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Մի խոսքով Լիոնին ու Ատլետիկոյին կրենք սաղ տղնա ընկնում


Բա որ չկրեք՞ :Think: 
Լիոնին հնարավորա , բայց այ ատլետիկոյին կասկածում եմ :Wink:

----------


## John

Սամ ջան, էլի եմ ասում,  խաղը չեմ տեսել, բայց էս 1ի դեպքը չի որ Բարսայի կրվելու համար մրցավարին ես մեղադրում (Չելսի-Բարսա 4-2): Մրցավարները հա էլ սխալվում են, նորմալ ա էդ, բայց եթե թիմն իսկականից ուժեղ ա էդ խաղում մրցակցից, մրցավարի ոչ մի սղալ համարյա չի կարա խանգարի հաղթել էդ խաղում (Մ.Սիթի-Չելսի 1-3, 1ի խաղակեսի վերջում Ջոն Տերիին հավայի կարմիր, որը հետո ատմենա տվեցին): մի խոսկով Սամ ջան, Բարսան եթե տենց լավ եր խաղում' մինչև կրասնին, թող գոլ աներ մի հատ, հետո վիզ կդներ կկրեր.

----------


## Լեո

> Բա որ չկրեք՞
> Լիոնին հնարավորա , բայց այ Ատլետիկոյին *կասկածում եմ*


Հետաքրքիր ա ինչու՞ ես կասկածում: :Think:  Մտածում ես անհնա՞ր ա :Shok: 
Հասկանում եմ, որ Բարսային չես սիրումը, բայց մի՞թե էդ խանգարում ա օբյեկտիվության տարրական սահմանները պահպանելու համար :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Հետաքրքիր ա ինչու՞ ես կասկածում: Մտածում ես անհնա՞ր ա
> Հասկանում եմ, որ Բարսային չես սիրումը, բայց մի՞թե էդ խանգարում ա օբյեկտիվության տարրական սահմանները պահպանելու համար


Լեո ջան իմ ասածը հեչ կապ չուեր Բարսային սիրելու կամ չսիրելու հետ :Shok:  կասկածում եմ բարսի հաղթանակին որովհետև հաշվի եմ առել մի քանի հանգամանքներ՝ հիմա ասեմ թե որոնք են դրանք.

Նախ Ատլետիկոն թույլ թիմ չի, Էսպանյոլից որ շատ ուժեղ թիմա, չնայած որ Բարսը ավելի ուժեղ թմերիա կրել. Երկրոդը խաղը տեղի է ունենալու Ատլետիկոի հարկի տակ, չնայած էտել էդքան կապ չունի, և ամենակարևորը էնա, որ Բարսի պարտությունից հետո էնել իրա հարկի տակ, արդեն նրա հակառակորդները ուրիշ տրամադրվածությամբ են դուրս գալու դաշտ նրա հետ հանդիպման, և վերջապես այն, որ Ատլետիկոի հետ հանդիպելու է, Չեմպիոների Լիգայում Լիոնի հետ խաղից հետո, այսինքն չես կարա ասես, թե ինչ կազմով կամ ինչ կորուստներով կհանդիպի Ատլետիկոին, նրա համար, որ էսօր ավելի կարևոր են համարում Չեմպիոների գավաթը, քան ասենք մյուսները, այսինքն բոլոր հնարավոր և անհնարին ուժերը կենտրոնացնում են դրա վրա:
Այ էս բաներն են որ ինձ թույլ են տվել կասկածել Բարսի հաղթանակին Ատլետիկոի հետ խաղին: Թե չե ստեղ Բարսին սիրել կամ ատելու հարցը չի: 
Ես իմ տարրական սահմանները չեմ անցնում:

----------

REAL_ist (23.02.2009), Լեո (23.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես իմ տարրական սահմանները չեմ անցնում:


Ես դրանում չեմ էլ կասկածում:
Խոսքս ուղղակի օբյեկտիվության տարրական սահմանների մասին էր:

----------


## Լեո

Պետք է կատարել *Բուստկես -> Գուդյոհնսեն* փոխարինումը;

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ժունինյո  :Love:

----------

Amourchik (25.02.2009), Yellow Raven (25.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժունինյո


Ես կասեի Վալդես  :Bad:  

Բայց դե Անրին ու Մարկեսը  ( :Love: ) ամեն ինչ իրանց տեղը դրեցին  :Cool:

----------

Լեո (25.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Տղենա

----------

Լեո (25.02.2009), Նորմարդ (25.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Սա՛մ, բայց էտ տղեն էլ ա մեկ-մեկ սխալվում: Հիշիր ՉԼ-ի նախանցած խաղարկության Բարսա - Չելսի հանդիպումը և Մարկեսի՝ կրնկով չստացված պահը /արդյունքում գոլի բացթողում/:

Բայց էսօր տղին իրոք հալալ էր :Hands Up:

----------


## John

Ստավկա էի դրել 1-1 հաշվի վրա;-) խաղը չեմ նաել, բայց նորմալ հաշիվ ա, 0-0 եմ մտածում պատասխան խաղը

----------


## Arman_I

Չգիտեմ ում ոնց...բայց չնայած նորմալ արդյունքին խաղը հեչ դուրս չեկավ...Նախ Վալդեսը ահավորա գործում,նկատել եք ցանկածաց փոքր ինչ վտանգավոր հարված գոլա մտնում...էլ չեմ ասում իրա նվերները...Նրա անվստահ գործողությունները փոխանցվում են պաշտպաններին,հետ քցելը Վալդեսին վերածվելա էքստրիմի(Դե լա Պենյայի ու Վիլյայի ականջը կանչի :Bad: )Ինչ էր անում դաշտում Բուսկետսը...այ մարդ դե ասա են սաղ սալամաթ Գուդյոնսենին մտցրա էլի...հա էլի դախոտա և ունի շատ թերություններ բայց ունի հսկայական փորձ սենց խաղերի... :Think: Ուժայինով կենտրոնում գոնե կպայքարեր Լիոնի տավար հենակետայինների հետ...Մի խոսքով օդի ու ջրի պես պետքա հաղթել Ատլետիկոյին էս տուռում,ու սպասել Ինյեստայի վերադարձին

----------

Լեո (25.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Իրոք Քալանթարյան Էդուարդը ճիշտ էր ասում: Բարսան միշտ ձգտում է թարմացնել ու հզորացնել պաշտպանությունը, կիասապաշտպանությունը, հարձակողական գիծը, բայց դարպասապահը միշտ մնում է միջինից մի փոքր բարձր կարգի՝ Վալդես: Զարմանում եմ, որ Բարսան այսքան ժամանակ գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր մրցաշրջանում Վալդեսի կողմից անպայման իրագործվող բազմաթիվ «սխրագործությունները» տեսնելուց հետո չի փորձում նրան փոխարինող գտնել: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ամաչու՞մ են Վալդեսից :Angry2: 
Ես շատ կուզենայի Բարսայի դարպասին տեսնել կա՛մ *Կասիլիասին*, կա՛մ *վան դեր Սարին,* կա՛մ *Բուֆոնին,* կա՛մ գոնե *Չեխին...* Կարծում եմ՝ այդ դեպքում Բարսան իրոք անպարտելի կդառնար:

Ժունինիոյի երեկվա խփած գոլը չէի ասի, որ շատ վարպետորեն իրացված տուգանայինի արդյունք էր: Սովորական հարված էր: Եթե Վալդեսը մարդավարի պահեր իրեն ու նորմալ տիրեր գնդակին /ինչի հնարավորությունը հաստատ ուներ և ինչպես կվարվեր յուրաքանչյուր բարձրակարգ դարպասապահ/, ապա Ժունինիոյի կատարած հարվածը բոլորը շատ արագ կմոռանային և չէին սկսի խոսել, թե Ժունինիոն իսկական *աս*ին հատուկ վարպետությամբ իրացրեց տուգանայինը:

Հ.Գ. Վալդե՛ս, քեզ խելո՛ք պահիր :Angry2:  +1

----------


## Ceceron

> Ես շատ կուզենայի Բարսայի դարպասին տեսնել կա՛մ *Կասիլիասին*, կա՛մ *վան դեր Սարին,* կա՛մ *Բուֆոնին,* կա՛մ գոնե *Չեխին...* Կարծում եմ՝ այդ դեպքում Բարսան իրոք անպարտելի կդառնար:


Վան դեր Սարը.... :Smile:  էդ խեղճի թոշակի գնալու ժամանակնա.... ուղակի սիրտը չի դիմանա Manchester-ից Barsa... պերելյոտներին  :Smile:  ..... Այ Չեխին կարելիա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Վան դեր Սարը.... էդ խեղճի թոշակի գնալու ժամանակնա.... ուղակի սիրտը չի դիմանա Manchester-ից Barsa... պերելյոտներին  ..... Այ Չեխին կարելիա


Ինքը մինչեւ 60 տարեկան խաղալու ա: Կարգին վրո ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Վան դեր Սարը.... էդ խեղճի թոշակի գնալու ժամանակնա.... ուղակի սիրտը չի դիմանա Manchester-ից Barsa... պերելյոտներին  ..... Այ Չեխին կարելիա


Համաձայն եմ, որ վան դեր Սարը արդեն տարիքն առել ա, բայց նրա ցուցադրած ներկայիս խաղը 40 (կամ 41 :LOL:   ) գլուխ Վալդեսի խաղից բարձր ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Նախ Վալդեսը ահավորա գործում,նկատել եք ցանկածաց փոքր ինչ վտանգավոր հարված գոլա մտնում...էլ չեմ ասում իրա նվերները...Նրա անվստահ գործողությունները փոխանցվում են պաշտպաններին,հետ քցելը Վալդեսին վերածվելա էքստրիմի(Դե լա Պենյայի ու Վիլյայի ականջը կանչի)





> Իրոք Քալանթարյան Էդուարդը ճիշտ էր ասում: Բարսան միշտ ձգտում է թարմացնել ու հզորացնել պաշտպանությունը, կիասապաշտպանությունը, հարձակողական գիծը, բայց դարպասապահը միշտ մնում է միջինից մի փոքր բարձր կարգի՝ Վալդես: Զարմանում եմ, որ Բարսան այսքան ժամանակ գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր մրցաշրջանում Վալդեսի կողմից անպայման իրագործվող բազմաթիվ «սխրագործությունները» տեսնելուց հետո չի փորձում նրան փոխարինող գտնել: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ամաչու՞մ են Վալդեսից
> Ես շատ կուզենայի Բարսայի դարպասին տեսնել կա՛մ Կասիլիասին, կա՛մ վան դեր Սարին, կա՛մ Բուֆոնին, կա՛մ գոնե Չեխին... Կարծում եմ՝ այդ դեպքում Բարսան իրոք անպարտելի կդառնար:


Լավ էլի տղեք բոլոր, մի հատ էլ եմ կրկնում առանց բացառության բոլոր դարպասապահների մոտ էլի լինում են սենց բաներ: Նույն Բուֆոնի մոտ էլ է եղել սենց պերիոդ: նույն Կասիլյասի: Մոռացա՞ք այս տարի ինչ էր էր վրա վրա Կասիլյասը անում: Յուվեի հետ խաղում պատ սկի չկարեցավ նորմալ կանգնացնի, ու էդ պերիուդում լիքը տուֆտում էր: Կամ էլ հենց անցած խաղում տեսել եք ինչա եղել http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...ostcount=2860: Իսկ կերած գոլում հաստատ իրա մեղքի բաժինը ավելի քիչա քան Ժունինյոի իրացրած հարվածը: Մի հատ նայեք ինչ անհավատալի կորագծովա գնում գնդակը: Ոնցա թվում թե գնդակը կախվումա տուգանայինի վրա, բայց հետո շեղվում մտնումա դարպասը: Լավ նայեք ու պատկերացրեք ձեզ Վալդեսի տեղը կանգնած ու ոչ թե տրիբունայում: Իսկ որ մի քանի անգամ էլ շատ լավ դրսևորեց իրան էտ մոռացաք միանգամի՞ց: Հա չեմ ժխտում մեկ մեկ ֆիքստուլ բաներա անում, որ թիմի վրա անդրադառնումա, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ բարձրակարգ դարպասապահա: 
Իսկ ընդհանուր վերցրած ոնց որ Արմանը ասեց չնայած ոչ վատ արդյունքին, խաղից դժգոհ եմ: Պույոլը էլի եմ համոզվում, որ եզրային շատ վատա խաղում: Պույոլը պիտի կենտրոն խաղա մարկեսի հետ: Պիկեն չպիտի խաղար ես պարագայում, ու եզրում պիտի լիներ Սիլվինյոն: Տղեն քանի անգամ էլ ապացուցելա որ գերազանց մարզավիճակումա: Ես դեպքում կարծում եմ մի քիչ Ալվեշը ազատություն կստանար ավելի հաճախ գրոհելու: Բուսկետսը լրիվ խոտա: Ինչ էր անում դաշտում տեցն էլ բան չհասկացա: Խայտառակ վատ խաղաց Մեսսին, ահագին գնդակներ կորցրեց:
Տեսնենք ինչ կմտածի Պեպը Ատլետիկոյին պիտի ջարդենք, հերիք եղավ արդեն  :Angry2:

----------

Ceceron (25.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ...Վալդեսը... ...ընդհանուր առմամբ բարձրակարգ դարպասապահա:


Չգիտեմ՝ գիտես, թե չէ, ես Բարսայի մոլի երկրպագու եմ: Բայց ես միշտ էլ ընդունել եմ, որ Վալդեսը բարձրակարգ դարպասապահ չէ: Չեմ ուզում խորանալ մանրամասնությունների մեջ, բայց ի տարբերություն բարձրակարգ դարպասապահների՝ Վալդեսի սխալները մանկական են:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չգիտեմ՝ գիտես, թե չէ, ես Բարսայի մոլի երկրպագու եմ: Բայց ես միշտ էլ ընդունել եմ, որ Վալդեսը բարձրակարգ դարպասապահ չէ: Չեմ ուզում խորանալ մանրամասնությունների մեջ, բայց ի տարբերություն բարձրակարգ դարպասապահների՝ Վալդեսի սխալները մանկական են:


Լեո ջան սա մեծական սխալ ա՞
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=2860

Ասածս էնա որ բոլորի մոտ էլ պատահումա, բայց դրանից դարպասապահը միջակ չի դառնում: Համենայն դեպք էդքան շատ չի էլի

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան սա մեծական սխալ ա՞
> http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=2860
> 
> Ասածս էնա որ բոլորի մոտ էլ պատահումա, բայց դրանից դարպասապահը միջակ չի դառնում: Համենայն դեպք էդքան շատ չի էլի


Իհարկե, Ներսես ջան, բոլորն էլ սխալներ թույլ տալիս են: Նույնիսկ «մեծն» Մեսսին սխալներ թույլ տալիս ա, բայց ոչ ոք չի համարձակվում ասել, թե նա բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ չէ: Ուղղակի Վալդեսի սխալները շատ հաճախ շատ պրիմիտիվ են լինում (էդպիսի շռայլություն միայն Փյունիկի դարպասապահը կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ):

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գիտե՞ս ինչից ա, որ ամենաշատը Բարսայի խաղերն ես նայում:  :Wink: 
Ամեն սեզոնում մի քանի ապուշություններ անումա, բայց դե ընդհանուր վերցրած լավ դարպասապահա  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Գիտե՞ս ինչից ա, որ ամենաշատը Բարսայի խաղերն ես նայում: 
> Ամեն սեզոնում մի քանի ապուշություններ անումա, բայց դե ընդհանուր վերցրած լավ դարպասապահա


Ամենաշատը Բարսայի խաղերը դիտելը Բարսա երկրպագելու հետ կապ չունի /իմ պարագայում/: ՀԱՍՏԱ՛Տ:
Ես միայն ԱրմենիաTV-ով չեմ ֆուտբոլ նայում: Նայում եմ նաև «արբանյակով» և ինտերնետով: Ու միայն չեմ սահմանափակվում Բարսայի խաղերը դիտելով: Ես հետաքրքրվում եմ նաև ֆուտբոլային նորություններով, ընդ որում ոչ միայն Բարսայի հետ կապված:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ուզում էր ասեի որ երևի թե Բարսայի երկրագու լինելն է որ տենց ես ընկալում Վալդեսի փուստերը  :Wink:  լավ ինչ-որ է հիմա էսա, լավնա վատն ա էս պահին մերնա  :Smile:

----------

Նորմարդ (25.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ուզում էր ասեի որ երևի թե Բարսայի երկրագու լինելն է որ տենց ես ընկալում Վալդեսի փուստերը  լավ ինչ-որ է հիմա էսա, լավնա վատն ա էս պահին մերնա


Տեսնենք: Վերջը լավ լինի :Smile:

----------

Ներսես_AM (25.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Վալդեսը  միշտ էլ եղելա ու կմնա միջին մակարդարկի դարապասապահ, չնայած վերջերս շատ զարգացավ, բայց մեկա մենակ են որ ձև չունի Իսպանիայի հավաքականի նույնիսկ 3–րդ դարպասապահը լինելու արդեն շատ բանի մասինա խոսում, երեկվա գոլն էլ բոց էր, գոնե ձևի համար ձեռները բարձրաձներ մտավ գոլերի մեջ :LOL:  :LOL:  բայց դե չմոռանանք որ հասարակ ուդառ չէր, Ժունինյոյի ուդառները միշտ էլ ապասնի են
շուտվանից Բալբեսը բայց իրան ցույց չէր տվել, ես արդեն լուրջ մտածում էի որ ուզումա կարգին վռո դառնա :LOL: 
Կասի ու իրա տարբերությունը ենա որ սենց սխալները Վալդեսի համար սովորական բան են, իսկ Կասիլյասի համար բացառություններ, որոնք միշտ էլ լինում են անխտիր բոլոր դարպասապահների մոտ :Wink:

----------


## John

> Վալդեսը միշտ էլ եղելա ու կմնա միջին մակարդարկի դարապասապահ


համամիտ եմ: Լավն ըլներ գոնե հավաքական կկանչեին, որպես 3րդ դարպասապահ…

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էէէ,  էս մրցավարը լրիվ խաղը փչացնումա` Վառել :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

Ռեալ Բարսելոն 4 միավոր :Wink:

----------

Ռեդ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Լեո ջան իմ ասածը հեչ կապ չուեր Բարսային սիրելու կամ չսիրելու հետ կասկածում եմ բարսի հաղթանակին որովհետև հաշվի եմ առել մի քանի հանգամանքներ՝ հիմա ասեմ թե որոնք են դրանք.
> 
> Նախ Ատլետիկոն թույլ թիմ չի, Էսպանյոլից որ շատ ուժեղ թիմա, չնայած որ Բարսը ավելի ուժեղ թմերիա կրել. Երկրոդը խաղը տեղի է ունենալու Ատլետիկոի հարկի տակ, չնայած էտել էդքան կապ չունի, և ամենակարևորը էնա, որ Բարսի պարտությունից հետո էնել իրա հարկի տակ, արդեն նրա հակառակորդները ուրիշ տրամադրվածությամբ են դուրս գալու դաշտ նրա հետ հանդիպման, և վերջապես այն, որ Ատլետիկոի հետ հանդիպելու է, Չեմպիոների Լիգայում Լիոնի հետ խաղից հետո, այսինքն չես կարա ասես, թե ինչ կազմով կամ ինչ կորուստներով կհանդիպի Ատլետիկոին, նրա համար, որ էսօր ավելի կարևոր են համարում Չեմպիոների գավաթը, քան ասենք մյուսները, այսինքն բոլոր հնարավոր և անհնարին ուժերը կենտրոնացնում են դրա վրա:
> Այ էս բաներն են որ ինձ թույլ են տվել կասկածել Բարսի հաղթանակին Ատլետիկոի հետ խաղին: Թե չե ստեղ Բարսին սիրել կամ ատելու հարցը չի: 
> Ես իմ տարրական սահմանները չեմ անցնում:


Ես ասում էի չե՞ :Blush:

----------


## REAL_ist

մրցավարը ավելի շատ հօգուտ Բարսայի էր սխալվում, ետ բացահայտ էր
բայց հալալա Ատլետիկոյին, Բարսան ակհայտ սպադա ապրում

----------

Morpheus_NS (02.03.2009)

----------


## John

Մեսսին որ գոլ արեց, Սուրիկը ասում ա Մեսսիին ու Ագուերոյին համեմատելը սխալ է, Մեսսին ապացուցեց որ ավելի բարձրակարգ խաղացող է, հետո որ Ագուրեոն 2 հատ գոլ արեց, լոմկվել էր Սուրիկը

----------


## Vaho

Ագուերոն` կարելի է ասել, որ մենակ կրեց Բարսին

----------


## Լեո

Հուսանք մինչև կլասիկո Բարսայում ճգնաժամ չի հասունանա :Sad:

----------


## Arman_I

> Հուսանք մինչև կլասիկո Բարսայում ճգնաժամ չի հասունանա


էտ ճգնաժամը հիմայա Լեո ջան...Հուսանք որ շուտով կհաղթահարենք...Ատլետիկի հետ ենք էս տուռում...Բայց մինչ այդ Մալյորկայի հետ գավաթային պատասխան հանդիպումնա

----------


## Սամվել

Կյանքի Օրենքնա... 

Ամեն Վերելքին հաջորդում ու նախորդումա անկում...

Հարցը էնա թե ինչքան վեր կթռնես ու ինչքան արագ կավարտես անկումը...

12 Միավորը ահագին օգտակար առավելություն էր.. ու հիմա կարծում եմ պետքա որ հերիքի անկումը հաղթահարելու համար..

Բա հենց դրա համար էլ ստեղծվել էր 12 միավորի առավելությունը  :Smile: 

Մնում է սպասել ու հուսալ որ տղեքը հոգեբանորեն պատրատ էին սրան  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Լիոնի հետ խաղից հետո կերեվա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

մերոնք ոչխար խաղ խաղացին: չնայած 3 գոլ խփեցին բայց մեկ ա, խաղը հիմարություն էր: Ընդհանրապես ոչ մի օղակ նորմալ չի գործում: էպիզոդիկ ինչ որ պոռթկումներ լինում են, բայց ընդհանուր վատ են խաղում բացարձակապես բոլորը: Ալվեշը հոգնած վիճակումա հայտնվել, Մեսսին նույնպես, Խավին հասկանալի չէր ինչա անում: Էտո՛օն գնդակ կասեցնելնա մոռացել: Մարկեսը Պույոլին պաս տալուց մեկը չկա գոռա որ հետևից հարձակվողը գալիսա: Ինչոր խառը վիճակը: Տեսնենք ոնց են էս վիճակից դուրս գալու: Համենայն դեպս սայթաքել կարելի ևս մի անգամ, բայց ավելի լավա էտ մի անգամը չլինի քանի Ռեալը հաղթում ա: Մյուս խաղը ամսի 4ին ա, Մալյորկայի հետ գավաթի կիսաեզրափակիչի պատասխան հանդիպումն ա: Սպասենք, նայենք ինչա լինում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չի սազում Բարսին սենց խաղը,պետքա շուտ սթափվել քանի ուշ չի: Չորս միավորը էն առավելություննա,որ մի քանի վայրկյանում  կարա զրոյանա,մանավանդ որ դեմը Կլասիկո էլ կա :Think: 
Բայց երեկ Ատլետիկոն արժանի էր,դաժե առաջին չհաշված գոլն էլ մաքուր էր :Smile:

----------

Morpheus_NS (03.03.2009), Vaho (03.03.2009), Ռեդ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

11 մետրանոցը կասկածելի էր:

----------


## REAL_ist

հլը Ագուերոյին քցելու համար պետքա տար պենալ, ուշացրեց :Wink:  լավա գոնե ետ մի եզրայինը հավի ուղեղով չէր

----------


## Taurus

Վաղը մալյորկայի հետ ենք խաղում:
Ինյեստան լավացել ա, բայց չեմ կարծում որ վաղը կխաղա, ու ընդհարապես Պեպը պիտի լրիվ երրկրերդ կազմով խաղա!

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց դե պետք չի լրիվ անկապ կազմ հանել,մեկ էլ տեսար Մալյորկան կատաղած մտավ դաշտ... Երևի էնքան որ մի քանի առաջատարների հանգտանալու հնարավորություն տա :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Բայց դե պետք չի լրիվ անկապ կազմ հանել,մեկ էլ տեսար Մալյորկան կատաղած մտավ դաշտ... Երևի էնքան որ մի քանի առաջատարների հանգտանալու հնարավորություն տա


Հարձակվող եռյակից կարող ա մեկը լինի:
աբայց հաստատ կլինի Բաժան-Գլեբ զույգը հարձակման մեջ ու Կեյտա-Բուսկետսը կիսապաշտպանությունում

----------

Yellow Raven (03.03.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Ժող ջան ինչ մի խառնվել եք իրար, մեկ է Բարսան է չեմպիոն, ուղղակի տնաշենները բուքմեյքերների գործին խփում էին իրար վրա հաղթանակներ տանելով ու անպարտ մնալով, վերևներից խորհուրդ տվին արանքում «ձևի համար» կրվել: Հետո հետաքրքրությունը Պրիմերայի նկատմամբ մի պահ նվազել էր, տոմսերը լավ չէին վաճառվում ու որոշեցին, րո մեկ մեկ պիտի պարտվի, թե չէ որ ամեն ինչ մարզական սկզբունքներով լինի «Բարսային» հասնող չի լինի:  :Wink:

----------

Սամվել (04.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ժող ջան ինչ մի խառնվել եք իրար, մեկ է Բարսան է չեմպիոն, ուղղակի տնաշենները բուքմեյքերների գործին խփում էին իրար վրա հաղթանակներ տանելով ու անպարտ մնալով, վերևներից խորհուրդ տվին արանքում «ձևի համար» կրվել: Հետո հետաքրքրությունը Պրիմերայի նկատմամբ մի պահ նվազել էր, տոմսերը լավ չէին վաճառվում ու որոշեցին, րո մեկ մեկ պիտի պարտվի, թե չէ որ ամեն ինչ մարզական սկզբունքներով լինի «Բարսային» հասնող չի լինի:


Ճիշտ ես ասում, բուքմեյքերների գործին շատ էին խփում տղերքը: Դրա համար էր Ատնետիկոյի հետ խաղում տենց սցենար բեմադրեցին. 0-2 հաշվով հաղթելուց հետո պարտվեցին: Բուքմեյքերները կարգին շահույթ ստացած: Բարսան մի քիչ կոմբենսացրեց նրանց վնասները:

----------


## Taurus

մեջների կյաժին էլ որոշեցին քաչալ Վալդեսին քցեն

----------


## Arman_I

Մալյորկա-Բարսա 1-1 
45+1Կաստռո, 81 Մեսսի, 52-րդ րոպեին նշանակվեց  11մ հարված(միաժամանակ կարմիր տվեց Կասեռեսին),որը չիրացրեց Մառտին,Պինտոն պահեց :Hands Up: Մի  10  րոպե անց Մալյորկայից հեռացվեց Խոսեմին...Ահա այսքանը,որպես առանցքային պահեր խաղի...Հիմա մի քանի նկատառումներ...
1.Պաշտպանությունը նորից շատ վատ խաղաց...Սենց ասեմ մի հատ նեգռ Պույոլի հետ ինչ ուզում անում էր...Լուսավոր կետ՝ Պինտոն...Խաղի վճռորոշ պահին փրկեց թիմին:Պարզվեց որ մենք միշտ չէ որ դարպասապահի մեղքով միայն քաշվում ենք,հազվագյուտ նաև փրկվում ենք... :LOL: 
2.Ժողովուրդ զավեշտալի դեպքեր են կատարվում մեր Բարսի հետ...Այն է գոլ ենք ուտում ցանկացած բանկա-բութուլկից...զռթ ու զիբիլից...և այլն:Մի փոքր հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա...Ասենք Բետիսի պաշտպան Մելլին...էտքան էլ երիտասարդ չի,կարիերայում խփել է 2 գոլ...դե վերջինը չասեմ ում...Մեծն Իվան Դե լա Պենյա...վերջին գոլը խփել էր 2005 թվին,իսկ դուբլ արել էր ուշադրություն *1996* թվականի հունվարին Բարսելոնայի կազմում...Ասենք ոնց պատկերացնենք...Այբենարանի հանդես,Մեր Բակը 1,կոկո ջամբո երգը և այլն...Գլխով գոլ ընդհանրապես չի խփել դե բացի մեզնից էլի...Էլ չեմ ասում որ բացառիկ գեղեցիկ են ստացվում,ոնց որ էսօր,կանգնած տեղից հո չտոպկեց ոմն Կաստռոն ինյակախառը ընդհանրապես առանց շանս էլի...Տենանք Ատլետիկից ինչ քյառթու պաշտպան կա ասենք մի 15 տարի գոլ չխփած... :LOL:

----------

Nareco (05.03.2009), Taurus (05.03.2009), Yellow Raven (05.03.2009), Լեո (05.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (05.03.2009), Սամվել (05.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Փաստորեն Պինտուն Վալդեսից լավ ա խաղու՞մ :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Պիկեն լավ խաղաց, Ինյեստան էլ ոչինչ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Փաստորեն Պինտուն Վալդեսից լավ ա խաղու՞մ


Տո ուրա ընդեղ վռատար,երևի բախտը բերելա ճիշտ ուղղությամբա թռել :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Տո ուրա ընդեղ վռատար,երևի բախտը բերելա ճիշտ ուղղությամբա թռել


չէ ուղղակի լավ չխփեց:
Հարվածից առաջ Պինտոն ցույց տվեց ուրա թռնելու: Հոգեբանականով կերել ա

----------

Yellow Raven (05.03.2009), Լեո (05.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց ետ Պինտոն Սելտայում լավ էլ կանգնում էր, Վադլեսի մակարդակի վռատարա էլի :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բայց ետ Պինտոն Սելտայում լավ էլ կանգնում էր, Վադլեսի մակարդակի վռատարա էլի


Ես ինչքան իրան Բարսում տեսել եմ, հազիվ էր կարում օդից եկած գնդակները նորմալ բռներ` ձեռից բաց չթողեր,էլ չեմ ասում հարվածների մասին :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> բայց ետ Պինտոն Սելտայում լավ էլ կանգնում էր, Վադլեսի մակարդակի վռատարա էլի


Դե հա էտ ՄԻ Կասիլյասը ունեք էլի... էտ էլ Չլիներ ինչ էիք անելու  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

:LOL: երևի Կասիլյասնա գոլեր խփում վրեքներս խաբար չկա, տենաս մյուս թիմերում որտեղ լավ վռատար կա էլի տենցես մտածում, ասենք Յուվեյում մենակ Բուֆֆոննա, Չելսիում մենակ Չեխը?

մեկել Վալդեսի մակարդակը ինչ կապ ունի Կասիլյասի հետ որ տենց թեման փոխեցիր :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> երևի Կասիլյասնա գոլեր խփում վրեքներս խաբար չկա, տենաս մյուս թիմերում որտեղ լավ վռատար կա էլի տենցես մտածում, ասենք Յուվեյում մենակ Բուֆֆոննա, Չելսիում մենակ Չեխը?
> 
> մեկել Վալդեսի մակարդակը ինչ կապ ունի Կասիլյասի հետ որ տենց թեման փոխեցիր


Դե Բարսանելա Գոլեր խփում... բայց դե որ Վալդեսը մեշոքի պես ուտումա էտ արդեն նախ անվստահությունա ներշնչում երկրորդն էլ վերջիվերջո ամեն կերածի դիմաց խփելա պետք ու էտ էնքան էլ հեշտ չի...

Իսկ գրեցի նրա համար որ ընենց խրախճանքա սկսվել Ռեալիստների կողմից մի հանգի ղժում են Վարդեսի վրա... բայց դե դուք էն հիշեք որ մի 5-6 խաղ Կասը հրաշքներ չգործեց ու մի 3-4 խաղ էլ վատ կանգնեց.. արդյունքում 2 խաղ ՉԼում Յուվեյին կրված, գավաթից դուս մնացած, Առաջնությունում 12 միավոր հետ... 


Էտ մի բան նշանակումա  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

պարզա նշանակումա, վռատարը թմի մասնիկա ու շատ կարևոր մասնիկա, Վալդեսնել քչից շատից նորմալ էր կայնում, ենել հիշեց իրա սովորական խաղը ինչի արդյունքում 5 խաղա չեն կարում կրեն տղեքը, գումարած դրան թիմնել վաբշե խաղ չի խաղում, ինչը շատ ավելի կարևոր պատճառա քան զուտ Վալդեսը բոմբերը, իսկ Ռեալը խաղ չէր խաղում, երբ թմի խաղ ձևավորող խաղացողներն էին բացակայում, Կասի սպադի վախտ թիմը ուղղակի չափից շատ էր բաց թողում, բայց լավ էլ խփում էր, եթե չես մոռացել առաջնության սկզբում լավ էլ հավասար էին գնում Ռեալն ու Բարսան, մասնավորապես մինչև 9–րդ տուրը հավասար աչոկներ ունեին, բայց Ռեալը անհամեմատ շատ էր բաց թողում, հետո արդեն իրար հետևից առանցքային խաղացողները վնասվածք ստացան ու սկսեց սպադը որը տևեց մինչը Ռամոսի գալը

----------


## Սամվել

> պարզա նշանակումա, վռատարը թմի մասնիկա ու շատ կարևոր մասնիկա, Վալդեսնել քչից շատից նորմալ էր կայնում, ենել հիշեց իրա սովորական խաղը ինչի արդյունքում 5 խաղա չեն կարում կրեն տղեքը, գումարած դրան թիմնել վաբշե խաղ չի խաղում, ինչը շատ ավելի կարևոր պատճառա քան զուտ Վալդեսը բոմբերը, իսկ Ռեալը խաղ չէր խաղում, երբ թմի խաղ ձևավորող խաղացողներն էին բացակայում, Կասի սպադի վախտ թիմը ուղղակի չափից շատ էր բաց թողում, բայց լավ էլ խփում էր, եթե չես մոռացել առաջնության սկզբում լավ էլ հավասար էին գնում Ռեալն ու Բարսան, մասնավորապես մինչև 9–րդ տուրը հավասար աչոկներ ունեին, բայց Ռեալը անհամեմատ շատ էր բաց թողում, հետո արդեն իրար հետևից առանցքային խաղացողները վնասվածք ստացան ու սկսեց սպադը որը տևեց մինչը Ռամոսի գալը


Դե հա բան չունեմ ասելու... 

Բայց դե էն որ թմին վռատարնա ոգեշնչում պարզից էլ պարզա..

Օրինակ հիշում ես մեր Վռատարը ոնց էր կանգնւոմ Ակումբ – Ռեալմադրդր.ամ խաղին.. 

Դե ինչքան էլ խփում էին մեկա դժվար էր... հիմա համարյա նույն բանն էլ Բարսայումա

----------


## REAL_ist

շուտվանիցա կարգին վռատար պետք Բարսային

----------

Սամվել (06.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավոր, Բարսը հաղթելա

----------

Arman_I (08.03.2009), Լեո (08.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*+6* :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ապրենք մենք,հիմա սաղ ուշադրությունը Լիոնի հետ խաղի վրա :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես Ագուերոյին մյուս տարի Բարսելոնայում եմ սպասում... Ինչ զույգ կլինի` Մեսսի-Ագուերո :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

> Ես Ագուերոյին մյուս տարի Բարսելոնայում եմ սպասում... Ինչ զույգ կլինի` Մեսսի-Ագուերո


Ես կասեի ավելի  Մեսսի-Ագուերո-Տեվես, հետո կարելի ա Լավեցցիին էլ ձգել

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես կասեի ավելի  Մեսսի-Ագուերո-Տեվես, հետո կարելի ա Լավեցցիին էլ ձգել


Չէ հա ինչ Տեևես,էտի կդառնա արդեն Արգենտինայի հավաքական... Մեսսի-Էտո՛ո-Ագուերո :Smile:  Հետո էլ արդեն Մեսսի-Բոյան-Ագուերո :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես կասեի ավելի  Մեսսի-Ագուերո-Տեվես, հետո կարելի ա Լավեցցիին էլ ձգել


Տևեսը ուժային ֆուտբոլիստ ա, իսկ դա Բարսայի ոճը չէ :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.03.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Էոօր Բարսաս Լիոնից մի հատ կ տառն ա թողելու

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.03.2009), Yellow Raven (11.03.2009), Երվանդ (11.03.2009), Լեո (11.03.2009), Հայկօ (11.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (11.03.2009), Նորմարդ (12.03.2009), Սամվել (11.03.2009)

----------


## John

Իմ կարծիքով էսոր Բարսան կկրի  մինիմում 2 գոլով: Բայց դա միայն այն դեպքում, եթե Լիոնը չբացի խաղի հաշիվը

----------

Լեո (11.03.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Սրտանց հաջողություն եմ մաղթում բարսային , շուն -գել , լա լիգաից են , բայց դե մինչև ֆինալ էլ չեմ ուզում գնան  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.03.2009), Լեո (11.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (16.03.2009), Սամվել (11.03.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Ես բարսան եմ կլիկ, լայլաաաայ լալալայ
Ու ունեմ մի մկնիկ լելեեեե լելեո

կայֆավատ էին լինում

----------


## Լեո

Էս Արմենիան էսօր խաղը չի՞ ցուցադրելու :Think: 

Զզվեցրին սերյալներով :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

դեռ 0:0

----------


## Լեո

> դեռ 0:0


Լավ ես նկատել՝ *դեռ* :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

խի՞

----------


## Vaho

Ապե չգիտեմ խես՞ հարցնում որ լավ եմ նկատել թե չե, բայց ասեմ որ հա շատ լավ եմ նկատել ու հլը *ԴԵՌԱ* *0:0*

----------


## Լեո

> Ապե չգիտեմ խես՞ հարցնում որ լավ եմ նկատել թե չե, բայց ասեմ որ հա շատ լավ եմ նկատել ու հլը *ԴԵՌԱ* *0:0*


Չեմ հարցնում, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ լավ ես նկատել :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

75 րդ րոպեն ա, Բոժանը 3 րոպեյվա ընթացքում դուբլ արեց:
Նշեմ որ Բարսան խաղում ա էքպերիմենտալ կազմով

----------

Լեո (16.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Նշեմ որ Բարսան խաղում ա էքպերիմենտալ կազմով


Կարո՞ղ ես կազմն ասել :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

0:2, ավարտվեց, շնորհավոր, հաղթանակ կլասի վրա :Hands Up: 
Վալդես, Մարկես, Պիկե, Ալվեշ, Կեյտա, Տուրե, Ինյեստա, Չավի, Բոժան, Մեսսի
հետո մտան Էտօ՛օ, Գլեբ ու Գուդյոնսեն
Հիմնական կազմից չխաղացին Բուսկետսն ու Անրին
Պույոլն ու Աբիդալը դեռ լավանում են

----------

Yellow Raven (16.03.2009), Լեո (16.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (16.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էս Բարսելոնն էլ ա հետաքրքիր թիմ բայց, ասեմ: :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Հերթական կոտլետը պատրաստ է :Hands Up:  
*Բարսա 6-0 Մալագա* :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. Մարդամե՛կ, բռնվի՛ր: Գալիս ենք :Tongue:

----------

Taurus (23.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Լա լիգայում սենց հaշիվներ չի սազում

----------


## Taurus

> Լա լիգայում սենց հaշիվներ չի սազում


ճիշտ ա, բայց դե մերոնք էլ են մարդ, հասկանում են դիմացինի ցավը, չէին ուզում խոշոր կրեին, քչով բավարարվեցին

----------

Yellow Raven (24.03.2009), Լեո (24.03.2009), Նորմարդ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> ճիշտ ա, բայց դե մերոնք էլ են մարդ, հասկանում են դիմացինի ցավը, չէին ուզում խոշոր կրեին, քչով բավարարվեցին


«Բավարարվեցին՞»  :Think:  6:0 կրում էին հլը շարունակում եին ընեց խաղալ ոնցոր թե խաղը վերջանումա բայց հաշիվը ոչ ոքի ա, վեց գոլ առավելուփյուն ունեցող թիմը կանոներ էր խաղտում, շարունակում էր կատաղի գրոհել, մրցավարի հետ վիճել, մի խոսքով էդ հաշվի ժամանակ Բարսը կարար ուղակի խաղալ ձեր համար, այսինքն իրա երկրպագուների համար, սիրուն խաղալ մանյովռներ անել, բայց էդքանից հետո հլը ուզում էն անդադ գոլէր խփել ագահի նման, իբր ինչ՞
Էդուլ ջան ինչ բավարարվելու մասինա խոսքը, Բարսելոնը էսօր շատ ուժեղ թիմա, բայց էդ ուժեղ լինելու հետ հանդերձ պետքա պռոֆեսիոնալ էլ լինել: :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

> ... Բարսը կարար ուղակի խաղալ ձեր համար, այսինքն իրա երկրպագուների համար, սիրուն խաղալ մանյովռներ անել, բայց էդքանից հետո հլը ուզում էն անդադ գոլէր խփել ագահի նման, իբր ինչ՞
> ...,


խաղի սկզբից էլ քո նկարագրված ձև էր խաղում:
էտ տակտիկա էր, մշակվում էր ամենահարձակվողական տարներակը, խաղի վերջում 5 հարձակվող էր դաշտում, մնացել էր մենակ Պեդրոն  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> խաղի սկզբից էլ քո նկարագրված ձև էր խաղում:
> էտ տակտիկա էր, մշակվում էր ամենահարձակվողական տարներակը, խաղի վերջում 5 հարձակվող էր դաշտում, մնացել էր մենակ Պեդրոն


Եսել եմ էլի եդ ասում :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եսել եմ էլի եդ ասում


Վռո ջան պարապունք էին անում էլի.. մի քիչ Ժիվոյ մրցակցով.. համ էլ ռմբարկույա բանա  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

[QUOTE=Սամվել;համ էլ ռմբարկույա բանա  :Wink: QUOTE]

Հա դե, էդ ուրիշ բան

----------


## Vaho

Ինչ որայա լավ, շնորհավոր :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ո՞ւմ հետ ա մյուս տուրում:

----------


## Taurus

> Ո՞ւմ հետ ա մյուս տուրում:


ինչ էական ա?
Վալյադոլիդի

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ինչ էական ա?
> Վալյադոլիդի


Էական ա իմ համար :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Էական ա իմ համար


Վալյադոլիդի դաշտում

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> «Բավարարվեցին՞»  6:0 կրում էին հլը շարունակում եին ընեց խաղալ ոնցոր թե խաղը վերջանումա բայց հաշիվը ոչ ոքի ա, վեց գոլ առավելուփյուն ունեցող թիմը կանոներ էր խաղտում, շարունակում էր կատաղի գրոհել, մրցավարի հետ վիճել, մի խոսքով էդ հաշվի ժամանակ Բարսը կարար ուղակի խաղալ ձեր համար, այսինքն իրա երկրպագուների համար, սիրուն խաղալ մանյովռներ անել, բայց էդքանից հետո հլը ուզում էն անդադ գոլէր խփել ագահի նման, իբր ինչ՞


 Vro, ի՞նչ ես ասում, բան չհասկացա: :Think:  Բա իսկական թիմը տենց ա լինում, մինչև վերջին րոպեն ձգտում ա խաղալ նույն հարձակողական ու կոմբինացիոն ոճով, թեկուզև հաշիվը 6-0 ա :Smile: 
Զզվում են էն թիմերից, որ մեկ կամ երկու գոլ են խփում ու վազում են պաշտպանվելու :Bad: 




> ...Բարսելոնը էսօր շատ ուժեղ թիմա, բայց էդ ուժեղ լինելու հետ հանդերձ պետքա պռոֆեսիոնալ էլ լինել:


Վռո ջան, չնեղանաս, բայց դու ֆուտբոլից հասկանու՞մ ես :Think:

----------

Մարկիզ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> պռոֆեսիոնալ


Ոնց՞… Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստները պրոֆեսիոնալ չեն՞… :Shok: 

Բարսելոնը միշտ ձգտել ու հիմա էլ ձգտում է խաղալ երկրպագուների համար գեղեցիկ, արդյունավետ, որակյալ, փոխանցումների բարձր տեխնիկայով, արագ, հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ:




> Բարսը կարար ուղակի խաղալ ձեր համար


Այնպես որ՝ այս տողերդ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ են, կասեի՝ նույնիսկ իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում: Եթե նրանք չխաղային երկրպագուների համար, ապա 2 -0 -ից հետո կսկսեին խաղալ երկրորդ համարով՝ խորքից հակագրոհներ կազմակերպելով: :Cool:

----------

Լեո (24.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ոնց՞… Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստները պրոֆեսիոնալ չեն՞…
> 
> Բարսելոնը միշտ ձգտել ու հիմա էլ ձգտում է խաղալ երկրպագուների համար գեղեցիկ, արդյունավետ, որակյալ, փոխանցումների բարձր տեխնիկայով, արագ, հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ:
> 
> 
> Այնպես որ՝ այս տողերդ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ են, կասեի՝ նույնիսկ իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում: Եթե նրանք չխաղային երկրպագուների համար, ապա 2 -0 -ից հետո կսկսեին խաղալ երկրորդ համարով՝ խորքից հակագրոհներ կազմակերպելով:


Մարկիզ ջան, մի լավ խոսք կա, ասում են՝ կսկծու փառք Աստծու: Ես չեմ հիշում Բարսայի որևէ ազդեցիկ հաղթանակ, որից հետո էս թեմայում ռեալիստները այդ հաղթանակը նսեմացելու փորձեր չանեն :Wink:  Էդ իրենց յուրօրինակ պատասխանն ա մեր այն քայլին, որ մենք հաճախ *տեղին* «ղժում» ենք Ռեալի վրա :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Մարկիզ ջան, մի լավ խոսք կա, ասում են՝ կսկծու փառք Աստծու: Ես չեմ հիշում Բարսայի որևէ ազդեցիկ հաղթանակ, որից հետո էս թեմայում ռեալիստները այդ հաղթանակը նսեմացելու փորձր չանեն


Ես կասեի անհաջող փորձ:
մենակ ռեալի նկատմամբ հաղթանակն էր բացառություն, դե էտ էլ չէին կարա ասեին թե ռեալն էր թույլ դրա համար Բարսան կրեց :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես կասեի *անհաջող* փորձ:


Բնականաբար անհաջող :Smile:  Եթե մածունը սպիտակ ա, ինչքան ուզում ես ասա՝ սև ա, մեկա դրանից մածունը չի սևանա :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Vro, ի՞նչ ես ասում, բան չհասկացա: Բա իսկական թիմը տենց ա լինում, մինչև վերջին րոպեն ձգտում ա խաղալ նույն հարձակողական ու կոմբինացիոն ոճով, թեկուզև հաշիվը 6-0 ա
> Զզվում են էն թիմերից, որ մեկ կամ երկու գոլ են խփում ու վազում են պաշտպանվելու
> 
> 
> 
> Վռո ջան, չնեղանաս, բայց դու ֆուտբոլից հասկանու՞մ ես


Հա բան չունեմ ասելու իսկական թիմը պետք է ըտենց լինի, ուղակի Էդուլի կարծիքով «բավարարվեցին» էդքանով, ես էլ  դրա համար եմ ասւոմ որ ընդհակառակը չեին բավարարվում:

Չե նեղանալու հարց չկա, բայց որոշ չափով հասկանում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Ոնց՞… Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստները պրոֆեսիոնալ չեն՞…
> 
> Բարսելոնը միշտ ձգտել ու հիմա էլ ձգտում է խաղալ երկրպագուների համար գեղեցիկ, արդյունավետ, որակյալ, փոխանցումների բարձր տեխնիկայով, արագ, հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ:
> 
> 
> Այնպես որ՝ այս տողերդ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ են, կասեի՝ նույնիսկ իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում: Եթե նրանք չխաղային երկրպագուների համար, ապա 2 -0 -ից հետո կսկսեին խաղալ երկրորդ համարով՝ խորքից հակագրոհներ կազմակերպելով:


Բարսը պռոֆեսիոնալ թիմա, ըստեղ բան չեմ ասել ես, ուղակի ասւոմ եմ որ ցույց տան դա, մեկ մեկ մոռանում են:

----------


## Լեո

> Չե նեղանալու հարց չկա, բայց որոշ չափով հասկանում եմ


Լավ ա, որ չես նեղանում :Smile:  Ու լավ ա, որ որոշ չափով հասկանում ես ֆուտբոլից :Smile: 

Ուղղակի ինձնից քեզ խորհուրդ, այլևս Բարսային ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ թիմ չհամարես :Wink:  Շատ զավեշտալի ա էտ հնչում:

----------


## Vaho

> Մարկիզ ջան, մի լավ խոսք կա, ասում են՝ կսկծու փառք Աստծու: Ես չեմ հիշում Բարսայի որևէ ազդեցիկ հաղթանակ, որից հետո էս թեմայում ռեալիստները այդ հաղթանակը նսեմացելու փորձեր չանեն Էդ իրենց յուրօրինակ պատասխանն ա մեր այն քայլին, որ մենք հաճախ *տեղին* «ղժում» ենք Ռեալի վրա


Ընդհանրապես չեմ ել փորձել Բարսին նսեմացնելու փորձ անեմ, սխալ եք հասկացել :Cool: 
եթե ուզենամ ել ուրիշ ճանապարներ կան ու էտի փորձ չի լինի, այլ շատ *տեղին* կստացվի:
Ռեալի վրա խի պտի ղժաք, էդ առիթը երբա տվել որ Ռեալը :Think:

----------


## Cesare

> Ռեալի վրա խի պտի ղժաք, էդ առիթը երբա տվել որ Ռեալը


Madrid Real 0:1 Liverpool
Liverpool 4:0 Madrid Real 

օբշի մեծ բան չի, բայց նամանավանդ Բարսելոնի ֆաների համար հերիքա . . .

----------

Լեո (28.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալի վրա խի պտի ղժաք, էդ առիթը երբա տվել որ Ռեալը


Էս գրառումդ չէի տեսել, թե չէ գոնե էս մի օրինակը կբերեի :Cool: 



> Madrid Real 0:1 Liverpool
> Liverpool 4:0 Madrid Real

----------


## Vaho

> Madrid Real 0:1 Liverpool
> Liverpool 4:0 Madrid Real 
> 
> օբշի մեծ բան չի, բայց նամանավանդ Բարսելոնի ֆաների համար հերիքա . . .


Դե որ ըտենց լինի դե ասա էնքան թմեր կան որ երկու խաղերում ել պարտվում են, ուրեմն ձեր կարծիքով՞ էտի բեսամթ ղժալու բանա հա՞, ստեղ իմ ղժալը եկավ :LOL:  :LOL: :
Դե որ ըտենցա Բարսի վրա իչքան ղժալու առիթներա եղել, բայց դե ես ես ֆուտբոլ սիրող տղա եմ իչքանել վատ խաղան, ու պարտվեն, իմ չսիրած թմերը, ես ափսոսում եմ, միյայն են դեպքում եմ ուրախ լինում որ պարտվում են Ռեալին, բայց չեմ *ղժում* :Blush:

----------


## Cesare

> Դե որ ըտենց լինի դե ասա էնքան թմեր կան որ երկու խաղերում ել պարտվում են, ուրեմն ձեր կարծիքով՞ էտի բեսամթ ղժալու բանա հա՞, ստեղ իմ ղժալը եկավ:
> Դե որ ըտենցա Բարսի վրա իչքան ղժալու առիթներա եղել, բայց դե ես ես ֆուտբոլ սիրող տղա եմ իչքանել վատ խաղան, ու պարտվեն, իմ չսիրած թմերը, ես ափսոսում եմ, միյայն են դեպքում եմ ուրախ լինում որ պարտվում են Ռեալին, բայց չեմ *ղժում*


100 դոլլար մի 2 հատ ''լավ'' խաղը, կարգին ղժալու թեմա ա . . . ամեն թիմ էլ ունի տենց լավ խաղ նենց որ . . . մենակ պետքա պահը բաց չթողնել .

----------


## Vaho

> 100 դոլլար մի 2 հատ ''լավ'' խաղը, կարգին ղժալու թեմա ա . . . ամեն թիմ էլ ունի տենց լավ խաղ նենց որ . . . մենակ պետքա պահը բաց չթողնել .


Դե մարդիկ տարբեր են, ու տարբեր են նրանց բանվորությունները :Read:

----------


## Լեո

Բարսելոնի նորեկ Ալեքսանդր Հլեբը, որը չորեքշաբթի օրը Բելոռուսի հավաքականի կազմում խաղալու է Ղազախստանի հավաքականի դեմ, տեղական լրագրողներին հայտնել է, որ ինքը վերջերս մարզիչ Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի հետ զրույց է ունեցել Բարսելոնայում իր ներկա վիճակի վերաբերյալ.
-Այդ խոսակցության ամբողջ պարունակությունը կմնա մեր մեջ:
Բելոռուսի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպանը ասել է, որ «Բարսելոնայում» չափազանց դժվար է տեղ գտնել հիմնական կազմում.
-Անրի, Մեսսի, Ինիեստա: Ահա հենց այս ֆուտբոլիստների հետ եմ ես ստիպված մրցակցել: Նրանք բոլորը համարվում են աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից: Եթե ես 20 տարեկան լինեի, ես կսպասեի իմ շանսին, բայց ես արդեն 28 տարեկան եմ: Շտուտգարդում և Արսենալում ես նույնպիսի իրավիճակներում եմ եղել, այդ պատճառով չեմ հանձնվում և գիտեմ ինչպես դրա հետ ապրել: Ես երբեք չեմ դադարել հավատալ իմ հնարավորություններին, բայց տրամաբանական է, որ այսպիսի իրավիճակը ինձ երջանիկ չի դարձնում: Եթե այլևս չես ցանկանում խաղալ, ապա չես հանդիսանում պրոֆեսիոնալ:

Վերջում Հլեբը մեջբերել է Գվարդիոնայի խոսքը.
-Ես մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ ապացուցելու, որ չեմ սխալվել ֆուտբոլիստների ընտրության հարցում: Ես ուզում եմ ստեղծել հրաշալի կոլեկտիվ և հաղթել բոլոր մրցաշարերում:

Մարզչի հետ զրույցից հետո Հլեբը հույս ունի ավելի հաճախ խաղալ կիսապաշտպանությունում, ոչ թե հարձակողական գծում:

http://www.elmundodeportivo.es

Հ.Գ. Ես Հլեբին շատ եմ հավանում: Ափսոս, որ այնքան էլ հաճախ հնարավորություն չի ունենում խաղալ հիմնական կազմում և ամբողջությամբ բացահայտել իր ֆուտբոլային ներուժը:

----------

Cesare (31.03.2009), Taurus (30.03.2009), Սամվել (30.03.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Էս թեման մի տեսակ սառել էր ու իմ գալուն էր սպասում... դե բնականա Էլ ասելու բան չի մնացել մեր տղերքը սաղ մեր տեղը ասում են ռեգուլյար :Hands Up:

----------

Taurus (10.04.2009), Լեո (20.04.2009), Սամվել (10.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

խետաֆեի հետ միշտ էլ դժվար ա եղել, շուտվանից չենք կրել դրանց:
Ցանկացած հաղթանակին գոհ կլինեմ ու ուրախ

----------


## Taurus

Խետաֆե	0 - 1 Բարսելոնա :Hands Up:

----------

Kita (21.04.2009), Ապե Ջան (19.04.2009), Երվանդ (18.04.2009), Լեո (19.04.2009), Հայկօ (19.04.2009), Սամվել (19.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ժող, արքայական գավաթի եզրափակիչը ե՞րբ ա :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ժող, արքայական գավաթի եզրափակիչը ե՞րբ ա


Արդեն իմացա, *մայիսի 13* ա. *Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո - Բարսելոնա* :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.04.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

եթե չգիտեք, ապա ասեմ Մայիսի 2-ին Ռեալ - Բարսելոնա խաղնա :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> եթե չգիտեք, ապա ասեմ Մայիսի 2-ին Ռեալ - Բարսելոնա խաղնա


Երկուսի՞ն, թե՞ երեքին :Think:  Պաշտոնական կայքում երեք ա տված: Կարո՞ղ ա երկուսի` լույս երեքի գիշերն ա :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Էս չհասկացա, Արմենիայով էսօ՞ր էլ ֆուտբոլ չի լինելու: Ի՞նչ ա պատահել, կարո՞ղ ա հեռարձակման պայմանագրի հետ խնդիրներ կան:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էս չհասկացա, Արմենիայով էսօ՞ր էլ ֆուտբոլ չի լինելու: Ի՞նչ ա պատահել, կարո՞ղ ա հեռարձակման պայմանագրի հետ խնդիրներ կան:


իսկ ինչ խաղ պետքա լինի էս օր

----------


## Taurus

> իսկ ինչ խաղ պետքա լինի էս օր


սեվիլիայի հետ ենք

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> սեվիլիայի հետ ենք


Արմենիան չի ցույց տալու Բարսայի խաղը, զանգեցի իրանք ասեցին :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա - Սևիլյա 4:0 Ինիեստա, Էտօ, Խավի, Անրի ........

----------


## Լեո

Բարսա 7:0 Սևիլիա (ընդհանուր հաշիվ)

Ափսոս, Սևիլիան արժանի չէր սրան: Իսպանական թիմերից Բարսայից հետո Սևիլիային եմ սիրում :Smile:  Բայց դե ինչ արած, բոլոր ձկների վերջ էլ «կոնսերվա»-ն ա :Tongue:  

Սպասենք «արքայական կոնսերվային» :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բռնվե՜՜ք, գալիս ե՜նք   :Goblin:   :Goblin:   :Goblin:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեսսին չէր խաղում երեկ, հո վնասվածք չունի՞: 
Ինյեստային էս խաղի համար 10ից 10, Մեկ Գոլ երեք գոլային փոխանցում  :Love:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Սիրուն գոլեր էին բոլորն էլ:
Ինեստան էլ լավ խաղաց:
Շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------

Kita (23.04.2009), Ներսես_AM (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Մեսսին չէր խաղում երեկ, հո վնասվածք չունի՞:


Նման տեղեկատվություն դեռ չկա: Տա Աստված չլինի էլ: (Ավելի ճիշտ ինչ-որ փորացավ ա ունեցել, բայց դե էդ վնասվածք չէ :Smile:  )
Հնարավոր ա Գվարդիոլան Մեսիի ուժերը խնայում ա Չելսիի հետ խաղի համար: 



> Ինյեստային էս խաղի համար 10ից 10, Մեկ Գոլ երեք գոլային փոխանցում


Դե Ինիեստան ու Չավին համարյա միշտ են չափազանց բարձր արդյունավետությամբ խաղ ցուցադրում: :Wink:

----------

Kita (23.04.2009), Taurus (23.04.2009), Սամվել (23.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր, քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ միակ թիմը ով կարա դիմադրի ներկայիս Բարսային Ռեալնա, չնայած Մեստալյայում խաղն էլ կարողա դժվարություններ առաջացնի
Մեսսին էլ տռավմա չուներ, պռոստը փորը լավ չէր խաղից մի օր առաջ դրա համար չէր խաղում :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Կլասիկոն նախօրոք պլանավորված էր անցկացնել մայիսի 3, բայց Բարսելոնան առաջարկել է այն տեղափոխել ամսի 2 (շաբաթ երեկո)՝ կապված Չեմպիոնների լիգայի՝ Չելսիի հետ անցկացվելիք խաղերի հետ: Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան ընդունել է առաջարկը :Smile: 

Աղբյուր` sport.es

----------

Ambrosine (23.04.2009), REAL_ist (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսան արդեն խփել է ավելի շատ գոլեր, քան Պրիմերայի նախկին 18 չեմպիոնները*

Մեկ խաղի հաշվով խփած գոլերի միջին քանակով (2,87) Սևիլիայի հետ կայացած խաղից հետո Բարսան գերազանցեց 1994թ-ին իր իսկ սահմանած ռեկորդը, երբ կապտանռնագույնները հաղթեցին Պրիմերան:

Այսպիսով՝ Բարսան արդեն խփել է ավելի շատ գոլեր, քան դա հաջողվել է անել Իսպանիայի նախկին 18 չեմպիոններին: Այն պահից հետո, երբ Ռեալը 1989/90 մրաշրջանում հաղթեց Պրեմիերայում՝ խփելով 107 գնդակ 38 խաղերում (Պրիմերայի բացարձակ ռեկորդ), միայն Բարսային է 1996/97 թվականների մրցաշրջանում հաջողվել խփել իր այսօրվա ցուցանիշից ավել գոլեր (այն ժամանակ Բարսան խփեց 102 գնդակ):

Նույնիսկ այն երկու մրցաշրջաններում, երբ Պրիմերայում խաղում էին 22 թիմեր (1995/96 և 1996/97),  ոչ ոքի չհաջողվեց գերազանցել Բարսայի ցուցանիշը: 96-ին Ատլետիկոն չեմպիոն հռչակվեց 75 գոլով, 97-ին Ռեալը՝ 85 գոլով: 

Պրիմերիայում Բարսան 38 թիմերի հետ միասին դեռ երբեք չէր տարել այդքան հաղթանակներ (արդեն 26 հաղթանակ դեռևս 32 խաղում) և այդքան գոլեր չէր խփել (32 խաղում 96 գնդակ):

 :Tongue:

----------

Ապե Ջան (24.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Կլասիկոն նախօրոք պլանավորված էր անցկացնել մայիսի 3, բայց Բարսելոնան առաջարկել է այն տեղափոխել ամսի 2 (շաբաթ երեկո)՝ կապված Չեմպիոնների լիգայի՝ Չելսիի հետ անցկացվելիք խաղերի հետ: Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան ընդունել է առաջարկը
> 
> Աղբյուր` sport.es


Չէ հա յա Ախպեր ինչ ՉԼ... էտ տենց են արել որ դու մեր հետ գաս խաղը նայելու  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (23.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Այն պահից հետո, երբ Ռեալը 1989/90 մրաշրջանում հաղթեց Պրեմիերայում՝ խփելով 107 գնդակ 38 խաղերում (Պրիմերայի բացարձակ ռեկորդ), միայն Բարսային է 1996/97 թվականների մրցաշրջանում հաջողվել խփել իր այսօրվա ցուցանիշից ավել գոլեր (այն ժամանակ Բարսան խփեց 102 գնդակ):


իսկ Ռեալի ռեկորդը դեռ մնումա, թե Բարսան գերազանցել ա :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ Ռեալի ռեկորդը դեռ մնումա, թե Բարսան գերազանցել ա


Չէ, Ռեալի բացարձակ ռեկորդը դեռ մնում ա: Բարսան Ռեալին գերազանցել ա մեկ խաղում խփված գոլերի միջին քանակով, որը այժմ կազմում ա* 2.87* (2.87=92*/*32) (կներեք, նախորդ գրառման մեջ սխալ էի գրել, Բարսան 32 խաղում խփել ա ոչ թե 96, այլ 92 գնդակ):
 1989/90թթ մրցաշրջանում Ռեալը խփել ա 107 գնդակ 38 խաղում, միջին ցուցանիշը կազմում ա *2.81* (2.81=107*/*38):
Էնպես որ հարաբերական ռեկորդը պատկանում ա Բարսային, իսկ բացարձակը՝ Ռեալին:
Բայց էս մրցաշրջանը դեր չի ավարտվել, և Բարսան բոլոր շանսերն ունի գերազանցել նաև բացարձակ ռեկորը: Դրա համար հարկավոր ա նմացած 6 խաղերում խփել առնվազն 16 գնդակ: Բարսայի համար էդ հասանելի նպատակ ա (էն էլ նման մարզավիճակով) :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ հա յա Ախպեր ինչ ՉԼ... էտ տենց են արել որ դու մեր հետ գաս խաղը նայելու


Հենց էդպես էլ կա, Սա՛մ ջան :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Արա դե պիտի ասեմ, ես մեր թիմի ցավը տանեմ :Love: 

Սևիլիայի հետ խաղում Էտոոն Անրիի խփած գոլի դրվագում իրեն ճիշտ տղու պես պահեց :Ok:  Անրիի հարվածից հետո գնդակը սլանում էր դեպի անպաշտպան դարպասը, իսկ էտոոն գնդակին շատ մոտ էր գտնվում: Ճիշտ ա գնդակը մտնում էր դարպասը, բայց Էտոոն հանգիստ կարող էր շեղել գնդակի ուղղությունը և ինքը դառնար գոլի հեղինակ (քանի որ շեղակի ուղղությամբ էր Անրին հարվածել), բայց ի պատիվ իրեն, նա դա չարեց: Այ էսպիսին պիտի լինի ֆուտբոլիստը :Love: , ոչ թե ... Պեպե :Bad:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.04.2009), Սամվել (24.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Սևիլիայի հետ խաղում Էտոոն այս մրցաշրջանում Պրիմերայում խփեց իր *27*-րդ գնդակը և դրանով իսկ գերազանցեց մեկ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում Պրիմերայում խփած գնդակների քանակի՝ իր սեփական ռեկորդը: Մինչ այս Էտոոն ամենաշատը մեկ մրցաշրջանում խփել էր 26 գնդակ: Դա 2005/06 մրցաշրջանն էր (ընդ որում այն ժամանակ Էտոոն առաջնության վերջում բաց թողեց 6 խաղ), երբ Բարսան դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն և ՉԼ գավաթակիր:

Ընդհանրապես Էտոոն Իսպանիայի աջառնություններում խփել է 159 գոլ (105-ը Բարսայի կազմում, 54-ը՝ Մալյորկայի), ինչը նրան հնարավորություն է տալիս լինել Պրիմերայի ողջ պատմության լավագույն 13 գոլահարների ցուցակում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս տարի Էտո'ոն 30 էլ կհասնի... Մենակ մտահոգումա Վիլյայի փաստը` կրնկակոխ հետապնդումա Էտո'ոյին,արդեն 25 գնդակա խփել:  :Sad: 
Բայց ոչինչ,հեսա Բարսան եթե նախօրոք ապահովի չեմպիոնությունը վերջին տուրերում տղեքը Էտ'ոյի վրա կսկսեն խաղալ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Չեի ասի, որ Վիլիայի փաստը մտահոգիչ ա, ընդհակառակը, էդ լրացուցիչ ստիմուլ ա Էտոոյի համար ավելի ու ավելի շատ գոլեր խփել :Wink:  

Ինչպես նաև Ռեալի անընդմեջ հաղթանակներն են լրացուցիչ ստիմուլ ամբողջ թիմի համար խաղերին լրջորեն տրամադրվելու և հաղթանակներ տանելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

կարծում եմ, Բարսան էլ, ռեալն էլ կրվելու են էս տուրում

----------


## Լեո

> կարծում եմ, Բարսան էլ, ռեալն էլ կրվելու են էս տուրում


Ռեալը չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ Բարսան կամ ոչ ոքի ա անելու, կամ հաղթելու ա :Smile:

----------


## monster

Կրելուա բարսան  :Hands Up:

----------

Լեո (25.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

0-1  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Վալենսիայի հետ խաղում Մեսսին 24-րդ րոպեին բացել ա խաղի հաշիվը :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

2-1  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

Հիմա ըտեղ ցույց են տալիս ֆւտբոլը՞

----------


## Լեո

> 2-1


Մի տխրի ախպերս, յշեչյո նի վեչեր:
Դեռ երկրորդ խաղակեսը առջևում ա :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Հիմա ըտեղ ցույց են տալիս ֆւտբոլը՞


Չէ, ինտերներով ենք նայում :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Մի տխրի ախպերս, յշեչյո նի վեչեր:
> Դեռ երկրորդ խաղակեսը առջևում ա


Հա ելի, Բարսին խամ ես՞

----------


## Սամվել

Վսյո 2-2 .. Ստիպված պետքա Ռեալին կրենք  :Pardon:   :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր, որ 2-2 ավարտվեց խաղը... :Smile:

----------

Cesare (27.04.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Շնորհավոր, որ 2-2 ավարտվեց խաղը...


Ձե՞զ: Շնորհավոր, մենակ թե վաղվա խաղից հետո  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ձե՞զ: Շնորհավոր, մենակ թե վաղվա խաղից հետո


ոչ, ձեզ էի շնորհավորում :Smile:

----------


## Arman_I

Էս պարսկական ալիքը փրկումա Սուրիկի քյալություններից... :Smile: 
Մի քանի պահեր որ կարելիա առանձնացնել...
Ես օրինակ դժգոհ չեմ խաղի արդյունքից...տղեքի վրա խոսալու տեղ ընդհանրապես չկա իմ կարծիքով,հաշվի առնելով էս խայտառակ կալենդարը....Վալենսիան ընտրել էր ներկայիս Բարսային հաղթելու միակ տակտիկան...այն է-ոչ մի ազատ տարածություն,պռեսինգ, «մելկի» ֆոլ,Վալդեսի սխալ :Smile: (1-ին գոլում մեծ էր իրա «ավանդը»)Մրցաշարայինն աղուսյակի տեսակետից նորմալա իմ կարծիքով,քանի որ համոզված եմ Ռեալը Մեստալիայից ու Պիսխուանից 6 միավոր չի տանելու...էլ չեմ ասում մեր հետի խաղը... :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ոչ, ձեզ էի շնորհավորում


Հեգնանքը ընդունվեց, շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Չուզողություն:

----------


## Ambrosine

պահ, ես ձեզ շնորհավորեմ, դուք էլ... :Beee:

----------


## Լեո

> պահ, ես ձեզ շնորհավորեմ, դուք էլ...


Մենք հաղթանակների ենք սովոր, պետք չի մեզ քնձռոտ ոչ ոքիի համար շնորհավորել...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մենք հաղթանակների ենք սովոր, պետք չի մեզ քնձռոտ ոչ ոքիի համար շնորհավորել...


Օօօօօօօօօ

----------

Cesare (27.04.2009), Սերխիո (29.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Օօօօօօօօօ


Յանմ չգիտեիր...

----------


## Vaho

> Մենք հաղթանակների ենք սովոր, պետք չի մեզ քնձռոտ ոչ ոքիի համար շնորհավորել...


Փիս եք սորվել :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Էս պարսկական ալիքը փրկումա Սուրիկի քյալություններից...
> Մի քանի պահեր որ կարելիա առանձնացնել...
> Ես օրինակ դժգոհ չեմ խաղի արդյունքից...տղեքի վրա խոսալու տեղ ընդհանրապես չկա իմ կարծիքով,հաշվի առնելով էս խայտառակ կալենդարը....Վալենսիան ընտրել էր ներկայիս Բարսային հաղթելու միակ տակտիկան...այն է-ոչ մի ազատ տարածություն,պռեսինգ, «մելկի» ֆոլ,Վալդեսի սխալ(1-ին գոլում մեծ էր իրա «ավանդը»)Մրցաշարայինն աղուսյակի տեսակետից նորմալա իմ կարծիքով,քանի որ համոզված եմ Ռեալը Մեստալիայից ու Պիսխուանից 6 միավոր չի տանելու...էլ չեմ ասում մեր հետի խաղը...


Իսկ էտ ալիքի կայքը կասես՞ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Բան չմնաց հա, հեսա սպանդ ենք անելու :Yahoo:

----------

Սերխիո (29.04.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

էէէէէէ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: Կռկիչ,Գլեբ-հեռացե՛ք....... :Angry2: Իսկականից որ հեգնանք էր...էս 2 100%-անոց պահերին դրանք պետքա լինեին իրացնողի դերում...Ալվեշ-Պիկե-Աբիդալ-Սիլվինյո....անհայտա ինչա լինելու սրա վերջը :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էէէէէէԿռկիչ,Գլեբ-հեռացե՛ք.......Իսկականից որ հեգնանք էր...էս 2 100%-անոց պահերին դրանք պետքա լինեին իրացնողի դերում...Ալվեշ-Պիկե-Աբիդալ-Սիլվինյո....անհայտա ինչա լինելու սրա վերջը


Բայց ինչու են մեղավոր հենց այդ երկուսը? Կրկիչը վերջին 15 րոպեն ոնց-որ խաղաց... թող ժամանակին մտցնեն խաղադաշտ, ինքն էլ մի հատ 100 տոկոսանոց չունենա, 3 հատ ունենա

ես կմեղադրեի հենց սկզբից խաղացող եռյակին

----------


## Լեո

> էէէէէէԿռկիչ,Գլեբ-հեռացե՛ք.......Իսկականից որ հեգնանք էր...էս 2 100%-անոց պահերին դրանք պետքա լինեին իրացնողի դերում...Ալվեշ-Պիկե-Աբիդալ-Սիլվինյո....անհայտա ինչա լինելու սրա վերջը


Սրանք իրոք որ պինդ պնդուկ են հա: Բայց ոչինչ, Լոնդոնում կկոտրենք :Smile: 

Բոյանին ու Հլեբին էլ մեղադրել պետք չէ: Դժվար է ասել, թե նրանց փոխարեն Էտոոն կամ մեկ ուրիշը ինչպես կվարվեին: Նույն Էտոոն արդեն մեկ կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվել էր: 
Սա էն խաղերից էր, որտեղ Բարսայից բախտը լրիվ երես էր թեքել: Վերպետությունը շատ կարևոր ա, բայց հաջողությունն էլ ա դեր խաղում:

Բայց իրոք պաշտպանությունը լուրջ խնդիր դարձավ :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց ինչու են մեղավոր հենց այդ երկուսը? Կրկիչը վերջին 15 րոպեն ոնց-որ խաղաց... թող ժամանակին մտցնեն խաղադաշտ, ինքն էլ մի հատ 100 տոկոսանոց չունենա, 3 հատ ունենա
> 
> ես կմեղադրեի հենց սկզբից խաղացող եռյակին


Դե չէ մեղադրել պետք չի :Wink: , ամբողջ կազմով պաշտպանվում էր Չելսին :Bad: , տեսնենք իր դաշտում էլ նույն մարտավարությամբ պիտի խաղան :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

իսկ ես կմեղադրեի Հիդդինկին տակտիկայի համար ու Չելսիի խաղացողներին տակտիկան իրագործելու համար, 2 լավ պահ ընդամենը Բարսայի կատարմամբ, 1-ը Չելսիի, Մեսսիին վաբշե կերան
աչկիս անցած կլասիկոյի առաջի 80 րոպեն էին նայել խաղից առաջ :LOL: 

Չելսիի շանսերը բարձրացան, Լոնդոնում լռիվ ուրիշ արագություններ ու լռիվ ուրիշ մարտավարությունա լինելու, գոլառատ խաղ եմ սպասում

----------


## Vaho

> իսկ ես կմեղադրեի Հիդդինկին տակտիկայի համար ու Չելսիի խաղացողներին տակտիկան իրագործելու համար
> աչկիս անցած կլասիկոյի առաջի 80 րոպեն էին նայել խաղից առաջ
> 
> Չելսիի շանսերը բարձրացան, Լոնդոնում լռիվ ուրիշ արագություններ ու լռիվ ուրիշ մարտավարությունա լինելու, գոլառատ խաղ եմ սպասում


Ճիշտա Լոնդոնում Չելսին ուրիշ խաղա է խաղալու, Բարսի շանսերը քիչ են

----------


## Երվանդ

Պլուս անասուն նեմեցը Անրիին գցելու համար պենալ չդրեց, 100 տոկոսանոց էր, ՆՏՎ-էի մեկնաբանը մեռավ էտ թեմայով ոռնալով :LOL:

----------

Arman_I (29.04.2009), Kita (29.04.2009), Լեո (29.04.2009), Սամվել (29.04.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ճիշտա Լոնդոնում Չելսին ուրիշ խաղա է խաղալու, Բարսի շանսերը քիչ են


Լոնդոնում խաղը վերջանալու ա 1:3 հաշվով:

----------

Arman_I (29.04.2009), Լեո (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե չէ մեղադրել պետք չի, ամբողջ կազմով պաշտպանվում էր Չելսին, տեսնենք իր դաշտում էլ նույն մարտավարությամբ պիտի խաղան


Բայց լավ էր պաշտպանվում :Smile: 
հետո էլ Բարսելոնն ու fair play-ը, ոնց-որ Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան եղբայրներ  :Bad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Կավելացնեի Վահանի գրածին , որ Լոնդոնի մարզադաշտը հեչ հարմար չի բարսային, ավելի փոքր ա …
իսկ ամենամած կորուստը՝ ետ պաշտպաններն են ...

----------

REAL_ist (29.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Սրանք իրոք որ պինդ պնդուկ են հա: Բայց ոչինչ, Լոնդոնում կկոտրենք


 հետաքրքիրա էդ ոնց՞ :Think:  ոնց էսօր՞ սպանդ արեցիք :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> հետո էլ Բարսելոնն ու fair play-ը, ոնց-որ Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան եղբայրներ


աչկիս մոտները խասյաթա դառել գնդակը դուրս չբերելը, բեսամփ չդզեց

----------

Vaho (29.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց լավ էր պաշտպանվում
> հետո էլ* Բարսելոնն ու fair play-ը, ոնց-որ Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան եղբայրներ*


Աստղ, ամոթ ա, սենց բացահայտ հերյուրանք մի տարածի :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> Լոնդոնում խաղը վերջանալու ա 1:3 հաշվով:


Լավ կապրենք կտենանք :Cool:

----------


## Vaho

> աչկիս մոտները խասյաթա դառել գնդակը դուրս չբերելը, բեսամփ չդզեց


Էսել քանի անգամ Բարսը ըտենց բանա իրան թույլ տալիս

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, ամոթ ա, սենց բացահայտ հերյուրանք մի տարածի


Լեո, ամոթ ա, մենք էլ ենք դիտել խաղը :Angry2:

----------


## Arman_I

> Բայց լավ էր պաշտպանվում
> հետո էլ Բարսելոնն ու fair play-ը, ոնց-որ Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան եղբայրներ


Ինչ եք ասուուու՞մ.... :Shok: դե *պ*եպեյին ու Մարսելոյին ասենք չենք հասնի... :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> հետաքրքիրա էդ ոնց՞ ոնց էսօր՞ սպանդ արեցիք


Եթե ուզում ես դիտել ոնց, կնայես պատասխան հանդիպումը:

Իսկ սպանդ իրոք որ եղավ: Չելսին ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլ չցուցադրեց: Վիճակագրական տվյալներով իրոք սպանդ արեցինք: Իսկ գոլ խփելու ռեալ հնարավորություններ շատ եղան, ուղղակի հաջողությունը էսօր Բարսայից երես էր թեքել: 

Կարծում եմ շատ հանգիստ խաղի հաշիվը կարող էր լինել 4-1 (*Չելսի՝* Դրոգբա, *Բարսա՝* Էտոո, Անրի (11 մետրանոց), Բոյան և Հլեբ): Բայց ուվի, Չելսին էս անգամ փրկվեց:

----------

Երվանդ (29.04.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Հա Ռեալը լիներ հաստատ կջախջախեր  Չելսիին :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Kita (29.04.2009), Ներսես_AM (29.04.2009), Սամվել (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ եք ասուուու՞մ....դե *պ*եպեյին ու Մարսելոյին ասենք չենք հասնի...


այսօրվա արածը պակաս տգեղ չէր

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, ամոթ ա, մենք էլ ենք դիտել խաղը


Էդ ի՞նչը նկատի ունես :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Եթե ուզում ես դիտել ոնց, կնայես պատասխան հանդիպումը:
> 
> Իսկ սպանդ իրոք որ արինք: Չելսին ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլ չցուցադրեց: Վիճակագրական տվյալներով իրոք սպանդ արեցինք: Իսկ գոլ խփելու ռեալ հնարավորություններ շատ եղան, ուղղակի հաջողությունը էսօր Բարսային երես էր թեքել: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ շատ հանգիստ խաղի հաշիվը կարող էր լինել 4-1 (*Չելսի՝* Դրոգբա, *Բարսա՝* Էտոո, Անրի (11 մետրանոց), Բոյան և Հլեբ): Բայց ուվի, Չելսին էս անգամ փրկվեց:


Պատասխան խաղը կդիտենք անպայման,
բայց «վիճակագրական տվայլներով», կամ «կարող էր լինելով» սպանդ չի լինում Լեո ջան, այ սպանդը Բավարիաի հետ խաղում արեցիք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էդ ի՞նչը նկատի ունես


որ Դրոգբան տուգանայինում շունչն էր փչում, իսկ Ալվեշը կարմիր գույն էր մի տեղ տեսել... հարձակվում էր

----------

Սերխիո (29.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Պատասխան խաղը կդիտենք անպայման,
> բայց «վիճակագրական տվայլներով», կամ «կարող էր լինելով» սպանդ չի լինում Լեո ջան, այ սպանդը Բավարիաի հետ խաղում արեցիք:


Ֆուտբոլը միայն գոլերը չեն, Vro ջան: Ես դիտարժան խաղը նախընտրում եմ գոլառատ խաղից :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ֆուտբոլը միայն գոլերը չեն, Vro ջան: Ես դիտարժան խաղը նախընտրում եմ գոլառատ խաղից


Բայց եթե Բարսելոնը նույն Չելսիի ոճով խաղար ու ընդամենը 1 գոլ խփեր ու հաղթեր, հիմա կասեիր՝ կարևորը արդյունքն է, չէ? :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Ֆուտբոլը միայն գոլերը չեն, Vro ջան: Ես դիտարժան խաղը նախընտրում եմ գոլառատ խաղից


Ճիշտ ես, ես ել շատ սիրում դիտարժան խաղ նայել, բայց հիմա էդքան ել դրա ժամանակը չի, արդեն մոտենում են կիսաեզրափակիչ, գոլեր են պետք

----------


## Լեո

> որ Դրոգբան տուգանայինում շունչն էր փչում, իսկ Ալվեշը կարմիր գույն էր մի տեղ տեսել... հարձակվում էր


Վստա՞հ ես, որ Ալվեշը տեսել էր Դրոգբայի ընկնելը :Think: 

Բերանս մի՛ բացեք, մենք գիտենք որն ա ֆուտբոլը, իսկ որն ա չինական մասաժը (ոտքերով մեջքին) :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց եթե Բարսելոնը նույն Չելսիի ոճով խաղար ու ընդամենը 1 գոլ խփեր ու հաղթեր, հիմա կասեիր՝ կարևորը արդյունքն է, չէ?


Չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վստա՞հ ես, որ Ալվեշը տեսել էր Դրոգբայի ընկնելը
> 
> Բերանս մի՛ բացեք, մենք գիտենք որն ա ֆուտբոլը, իսկ որն ա չինական մասաժը (ոտքերով մեջքին)


այո, վստահ եմ

----------


## Vaho

> Վստա՞հ ես, որ Ալվեշը տեսել էր Դրոգբայի ընկնելը
> 
> Բերանս մի՛ բացեք, մենք գիտենք որն ա ֆուտբոլը, իսկ որն ա չինական մասաժը (ոտքերով մեջքին)


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Չինական մասաժ, լավն էր :LOL:  :LOL: ,
լավ դե մի սխալա արել հա կասեք խեղճ տղեն :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> Ճիշտ ես, ես ել շատ սիրում դիտարժան խաղ նայել, բայց հիմա էդքան ել դրա ժամանակը չի, արդեն մոտենում են կիսաեզրափակիչ, գոլեր են պետք


Գոլեր են պետք, կլինեն, մի քիչ սպասեք :Wink:  Եթե չլինեն էլ, դրանից աշխարհը չի քանդվի: Բոլորն էլ պարտվում են, որոշները նույնիսկ 5-0 հաշվով :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> այո, վստահ եմ


Վերջն էր :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Լեո ջան ախր դիտարժան խաղ Չելսին վաբշե չթողեց խաղան, եթե սովորաբար 7-8 պահա լինում գոլային, էսօր 2, մակսիմում 3 հատ եղավ սաղ խաղի ընթացքում, Մեսսին վաբշե ոնցոր դաշտում չլիներ
իսկ Պեպեյի արարքը, գնդակ դուս չհանելը ոչ մի ձև չի արդարացնում, Ալվեշնե եթե շաշ չի ուրեմն տեսած պետքա լիներ, 2 րոպե պարկած պտտվում էր գետնին Դռոգբան

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վերջն էր


 :Jpit: 
մի երկու անգամ էլ Դրոգբայի կողքով անցավ...

----------


## Լեո

> Չինական մասաժ, լավն էր,
> լավ դե մի սխալա արել հա կասեք խեղճ տղեն


Չե՞ք ուզում նմանատիպ բազմաթիվ դեպքերը վերհիշենք, ուրեմն անհիմն մեղադրանքներ մի ներկայացրեք:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան ախր դիտարժան խաղ Չելսին վաբշե չթողեց խաղան, եթե սովորաբար 7-8 պահա լինում գոլային, էսօր 2, մակսիմում 3 հատ եղավ սաղ խաղի ընթացքում, Մեսսին վաբշե ոնցոր դաշտում չլիներ


Իսկ ՉԼ կիսաեզրափակիչում Չելսիի պես թիմի դեմ խաղում 3 գոլային պահ ստեղծելը քի՞չ ա: Չնայած ես չէի ասի, որ ընդամենը 3 պահ եղավ: 4 հատը հաստատ էր (չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցը)՝ չհաշված, որ Ինիեստան բաժմիցս սպառնաց դարպասին, գումարած Ալվեշի հուժկու հարվածը: Իմ կարծիքով սա ավելի քան քիչ չէ :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Չե՞ք ուզում նմանատիպ բազմաթիվ դեպքերը վերհիշենք, ուրեմն անհիմն մեղադրանքներ մի ներկայացրեք:


բայց որ եդ պահը հիմի հիշում եմ վոնց մտածում եմ Ալվեշը պետքա որ տեսած լիներ Դռոգբաին ընկած, ել մնացածներն չեմ ասում ,որ հաստատ տեսել են, լավ ասենք Ալվեշը չեր տեսել բա են մյուսները, որ փոխանցում եին անում Ալվեշին, մինչեվ նրան գնդակը հասնելը Դռոգբան թավալվում էր գետնի վրա

----------


## John

Մեսսի անունով մի տղա կար (աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողն ա, ով ա) ' քանդելու էր Չելսիի պաշտպանությունը, գոլեր էր խպելու~. Դանիել անունով մի տղա կար ' իսկական ֆուտբոլիստի իդեալ ա ' գալարվում էր 3 րոպե ' ոտքին էին կպել . . . Մի հատ էլ Ռաֆայել կար ' տվին սպանին խեղջ տղուն աբորիգենները . . . Ստիպված Պույոլը վնասվածքը վզին մտավ դաշտ . . . Սիմուլյանտություն արին դեղին տվեց սուդյան խեղջ տղուն: էլ ո՞րն ասեմ, հա~ հիշեցի ' Դանիելի ոտին որ կպան ' տեսողությունը վատացավ ' եքքա սևամորթ Դիդիեին ' դեղին շորեր հագած, կանաչ ֆոնի վրա չտեսավ . . . Է~հ: ոչինչ ' Լոնդոնում . . . ;-)

----------

Ambrosine (29.04.2009), Vaho (29.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ ՉԼ կիսաեզրափակիչում Չելսիի պես թիմի դեմ խաղում 3 գոլային պահ ստեղծելը քի՞չ ա: Չնայած ես չէի ասի, որ ընդամենը 3 պահ եղավ: 4 հատը հաստատ էր (չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցը)՝ չհաշված, որ Ինիեստան բաժմիցս սպառնաց դարպասին, գումարած Ալվեշի հուժկու հարվածը: Իմ կարծիքով սա ավելի քան քիչ չէ


հաստատ շատ ավելի քիչա քան սպասվում էր
առաջին խաղում "հաղթեց" Չելսին ու Հիդդինկը

----------

Ambrosine (29.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Ինչ որայա, հիմի ամեն ինչ կախվածա պատասխան խաղից, չգիտեմ ընդեղ Բարսը ոնց կխաղա բայ Չելսին հաստատ սենց չի խաղա, ոնց որ էսօր խաղաց, ես Չելսիի խաղալը գիտեմ թե ինչիա ընդունակ, տակ շտո Բարսի վիճակը ցեխա:

----------


## Լեո

Ամեն դեպքում դուք եք իմ հայրենակիցները, ոչ թե բարսելոնցիները: Թող Բարսան Լոնդոնում պարտվի, որ ձեր սիրտը հովանա: Չէ՞ որ այն վառվում է այն չարաբաստիկ 5-0-ից հետո:

----------

Սամվել (29.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ամեն դեպքում դուք եք իմ հայրենակիցները, ոչ թե բարսելոնցիները: Թող Բարսան Լոնդոնում պարտվի, որ ձեր սիրտը հովանա: Չէ՞ որ այն վառվում է այն չարաբաստիկ 5-0-ից հետո:


կարևորը Կլասիկոնա, թե չե Լոնդոնում կպարտվի թե չե իմ համար երկրորդականա, կարևորը գոլառատ ու սիրուն խաղ լինի

----------


## Vaho

> Ամեն դեպքում դուք եք իմ հայրենակիցները, ոչ թե բարսելոնցիները: Թող Բարսան Լոնդոնում պարտվի, որ ձեր սիրտը հովանա: Չէ՞ որ այն վառվում է այն չարաբաստիկ 5-0-ից հետո:


Լեո ջան էդ ինչ 5:0 ա չեմ հիշում, :Think:  միատ կասես՞

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան էդ ինչ 5:0 ա չեմ հիշում, միատ կասես՞


Ասեմ, էդ ասելը ինձ ամեն անգամ հաճույք ա պատճառում:

ՉԼ 2008/09 խաղարկություն.
Ռեալ *0 - 1* Լիվերպուլ
Լիվերպուլ *4- 0* Ռեալ

----------


## Vaho

> կարևորը Կլասիկոնա, թե չե Լոնդոնում կպարտվի թե չե իմ համար երկրորդականա, կարևորը գոլառատ ու սիրուն խաղ լինի


հա դե ճիշտա ասում Ռեալիստը, կարևորը մեզ համար մեր թիմնա, ամսի 3 ի խաղը, ինչա անելու Ռեալը էհ :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> կարևորը Կլասիկոնա, թե չե Լոնդոնում կպարտվի թե չե իմ համար երկրորդականա, կարևորը գոլառատ ու սիրուն խաղ լինի


Կարևորը մենք լավ լինենք :Wink:

----------

REAL_ist (29.04.2009), Vaho (29.04.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

Ժողովուրդ ջան աստված տա  մոտակա մի քանի տարում մեզ Բարսայի երկրպագուներիս բախտ վիճակվի Ռեալ Մադրիդ թեմայում ապրիլ ամսվա վերջին քննարկել Ռեալի խաղը ՉԼ-ում...ախր շաաատ սպասեցինք արդեն է...մենակ էտ մարտի սկզբների բացելը մեզ արդեն չի հերիքում... :LOL:  :Wink:

----------

Սամվել (29.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Ասեմ, էդ ասելը ինձ ամեն անգամ հաճույք ա պատճառում:
> 
> ՉԼ 2008/09 խաղարկություն.
> Ռեալ *0 - 1* Լիվերպուլ
> Լիվերպուլ *4- 0* Ռեալ


հաաաա դրա հետ էս, մոռացել էի, վապշե, ոչինչ լավ կլնի, երկար չի տեվի էդ հաճույքտ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ ջան աստված տա  մոտակա մի քանի տարում մեզ Բարսայի երկրպագուներիս բախտ վիճակվի Ռեալ Մադրիդ թեմայում ապրիլ ամսվա վերջին քննարկել Ռեալի խաղը ՉԼ-ում...ախր շաաատ սպասեցինք արդեն է...մենակ էտ մարտի սկզբների բացելը մեզ արդեն չի հերիքում...


դե մեզ էլ բախտ վիճակվի ձեր չեմպիոնությունը շնորհավորել..

----------


## Լեո

> Ժողովուրդ ջան աստված տա  մոտակա մի քանի տարում մեզ Բարսայի երկրպագուներիս բախտ վիճակվի Ռեալ Մադրիդ թեմայում ապրիլ ամսվա վերջին քննարկել Ռեալի խաղը ՉԼ-ում...ախր շաաատ սպասեցինք արդեն է...մենակ էտ մարտի սկզբների բացելը մեզ արդեն չի հերիքում...


Էս մարդկանց սրտի հետ գնա, այ ախպեր :LOL: 

Էստեղ են ասել՝ գործերս թարս էին գնում քիչ էր, հարևանս էլ թազա Մերսեդես ա առել :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Էս մարդկանց սրտի հետ գնա, այ ախպեր
> 
> Էստեղ են ասել՝ գործերս թարս էին գնում քիչ էր, հարևանս էլ թազա Մերսեդես ա առել


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
մեր սրտ հետ եթալ պետք չի, մեր ստերի հետ ամեն ինչ նորմալա, ու դեռ կլասիկոյից հետո ավելի լավա լինելու :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Էս ինչ մի քեֆ ուրախությունա  :LOL:  

Ժող Ռեալի հաղթանակներից հետո սկի էսքան չեք ոգևորվում... հասկանում եմ որ Բարսը հանկարծ ինչոր հրաշքով ՉԼ-ից դուս մնա սիրտներիդ եքա մխիթարանք կլինի... բայց դե մի քիչ գոնե զսպեք նատուռի ամոթա  :Wink:  

համ էլ ի՞նչ եք խառնվել իրար... նորմալա ամեն ինչ... Տապոռավարի ջարդել պշրելնելա արդեն համարվում ֆուտբոլ.. 2րդ դեղին չտալը նորմալա Բալակի նմաններին...

Վոբշմ Երկրորդ խաղը հաստատ Բարսը գոլ կանի.. ու Չելսիի համար հետևի կլինի  :Blush:  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (29.04.2009), Նորմարդ (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս ինչ մի քեֆ ուրախությունա


 :LOL: 



> Ժող Ռեալի հաղթանակներից հետո սկի էսքան չեք ոգևորվում... հասկանում եմ որ Բարսը հանկարծ ինչոր հրաշքով ՉԼ-ից դուս մնա սիրտներիդ եքա մխիթարանք կլինի... բայց դե մի քիչ գոնե զսպեք նատուռի ամոթա


փաստերն ենք արձանագրում

----------


## Սամվել

> փաստերն ենք արձանագրում


Խոսքը արձանագրելու մասին չի.. այլ խանդավածության  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խոսքը արձանագրելու մասին չի.. այլ խանդավածության


ես խանդավառություն չտեսա և ոչ մի ռեալիստի գրառման մեջ :Wink: . նույնիսկ հեգնանք չկա :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

> Խոսքը արձանագրելու մասին չի.. այլ *խանդավածության*


Իրոք որ խանդավածություն ա :LOL:  խանդից ու նախանձից մեռնում են :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> ես խանդավառություն չտեսա և ոչ մի ռեալիստի գրառման մեջ. նույնիսկ հեգնանք չկա


Դու քեզ հայելու մեջ նայե՞լ ես :Think:  Հլը գնա նայի, աչքերդ փայլում եմ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու քեզ հայելու մեջ նայե՞լ ես Հլը գնա նայի, աչքերդ փայլում եմ


աչքերս ինչ ես անում? :Xeloq:

----------

Morpheus_NS (29.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> աչքերս ինչ ես անում?


Բան չեմ անում: Ուղղակի որ նայես, կտեսնես, որ խանդավառվածությունից փայլում են :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բան չեմ անում: Ուղղակի որ նայես, կտեսնես, որ խանդավառվածությունից փայլում են


ընդհակառակը... էսօր փայտիկներով եմ աչքերս բաց պահում :LOL:  ինչ փայլել, ինչ բան? էլ էն խանդավառվածությունից՝ ձեր թիմի ոչ ոքիի համար :Shok:   :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ԶԶվելի խաղ էր, հակաֆուտբոլից ավելի ճիշտ չֆուտբոլից զզվում եմ:  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad: 

Ասենք Մալագան ու Նումանսյան էլ են սենց խաղում, սաղ խաղի ժամանակ 22 ոտով տուգանայինում լռվցնում ու մի հատիկ հարված անում դարպասին էն էլ ասենք Մարկեսի սխալից:  :Bad: 

Բա էսի ֆուտբո՞լ ա: Բա էս կիսաեզրափակիչի խաղա՞  :Angry2:

----------

Լեո (29.04.2009), Մարկիզ (29.04.2009), Նորմարդ (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա էս կիսաեզրափակիչի խաղա՞


բա հենց կիսաեզրափակիչի խաղ է :Wink:  ամեն մի սխալ ճակատագրական կարող է լինել

----------


## Մարկիզ

> բա հենց կիսաեզրափակիչի խաղ է ամեն մի սխալ ճակատագրական կարող է լինել


Աստղ ջան, այո սա կիսաեզրափակիչ խաղ չէր: Սազական խաղ չէր կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս եկած, միլիարդավոր դոլարների ֆինանսական հնարավորություններ ունեցող թիմի համար, Լեմպարդի, Բալլակի, Էսյենի, Դրոգբայի, Տերիի նման համաշխարհային դեմքերի, Գուս Հիդդինգի նման մարզչի համար: Ամոթ էր: Գնդակն ընդհամենը տշում էին իրենց կիսադաշտից: Անգամ Դրոգբան էր վազվզում իրենց կիսադաշտում: Ոչ մի ստեղծագործ գործողություն չեն կատարել ողջ խաղի ընթացքում: Ունեին շատ խղճուկ տեսք: Մի քանի տարի առաջ Չելսին Բարսելոնի հետ այդպես չխաղաց: Այն ժամանակ հաստատ ավելի ուժեղ չէր: Արդյուքնում էլ հասավ իր համար լավ հաշվի: Շատ լա՜վ երևաց, թե ինչպիսի թիմ է Չելսին: Երևաց, որ նրանց միակ պլյուսը ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստերն են: Այսպես չէր խաղա անգլիական մյուս թիմերից որևիցե մեկը՝ Լիվերպուլը, Արսենալը, Մանչեսթրը: Չելսիի համար՝ անպատվաբեր խաղ, լավ արդյունք:

Ինչևէ, խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Բարսելոնը կհաղթահարի Չելսիի արգելքը: Բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ եզրափակիչ դուրս գալու դեպքում, Չելսին կկարողանա հաղթահարել Արսենալին կամ Մանչեսթրին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, այո սա կիսաեզրափակիչ խաղ չէր: Սազական խաղ չէր կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս եկած, միլիարդավոր դոլարների ֆինանսական հնարավորություններ ունեցող թիմի համար, Լեմպարդի, Բալլակի, Էսյենի, Դրոգբայի, Տերիի նման համաշխարհային դեմքերի, Գուս Հիդդինգի նման մարզչի համար: Ամոթ էր: Գնդակն ընդհամենը տշում էին իրենց կիսադաշտից: Անգամ Դրոգբան էր վազվզում իրենց կիսադաշտում: Ոչ մի ստեղծագործ գործողություն չեն կատարել ողջ խաղի ընթացքում: Ունեին շատ խղճուկ տեսք: Մի քանի տարի առաջ Չելսին Բարսելոնի հետ այդպես չխաղաց: Այն ժամանակ հաստատ ավելի ուժեղ չէր: Արդյուքնում էլ հասավ իր համար լավ հաշվի: Շատ լա՜վ երևաց, թե ինչպիսի թիմ է Չելսին: Երևաց, որ նրանց միակ պլյուսը ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստերն են: Այսպես չէր խաղա անգլիական մյուս թիմերից որևիցե մեկը՝ Լիվերպուլը, Արսենալը, Մանչեսթրը: Չելսիի համար՝ անպատվաբեր խաղ, լավ արդյունք:
> 
> Ինչևէ, խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Բարսելոնը կհաղթահարի Չելսիի արգելքը: Բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ եզրափակիչ դուրս գալու դեպքում, Չելսին կկարողանա հաղթահարել Արսենալին կամ Մանչեսթրին:


Մարկիզ ջան, երբ որ թիմերը հասնում են կիսաեզրափակիչ, արդեն անհետաքրքիր խաղ են խաղում. հաղթանակի համը քաղցր է
շատ հազվադեպ եմ հիշում, որ կիսաեզրափակիչներում և առավել ևս՝ եզրափակիչներում, հետաքրքիր խաղեր եղած լինեն

Չելսին եթե այսպես շարունակի, այսինքն՝ դարպասի շուջը մի քանի շերտ պարիսպ կառուցի, միգուցե և հաղթի..

----------


## Լեո

> Աստղ ջան, այո սա կիսաեզրափակիչ խաղ չէր: Սազական խաղ չէր կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս եկած, միլիարդավոր դոլարների ֆինանսական հնարավորություններ ունեցող թիմի համար, Լեմպարդի, Բալլակի, Էսյենի, Դրոգբայի, Տերիի նման համաշխարհային դեմքերի, Գուս Հիդդինգի նման մարզչի համար: Ամոթ էր: Գնդակն ընդհամենը տշում էին իրենց կիսադաշտից: Անգամ Դրոգբան էր վազվզում իրենց կիսադաշտում: Ոչ մի ստեղծագործ գործողություն չեն կատարել ողջ խաղի ընթացքում: Ունեին շատ խղճուկ տեսք: Մի քանի տարի առաջ Չելսին Բարսելոնի հետ այդպես չխաղաց: Այն ժամանակ հաստատ ավելի ուժեղ չէր: Արդյուքնում էլ հասավ իր համար լավ հաշվի: Շատ լա՜վ երևաց, թե ինչպիսի թիմ է Չելսին: Երևաց, որ նրանց միակ պլյուսը ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստերն են: Այսպես չէր խաղա անգլիական մյուս թիմերից որևիցե մեկը՝ Լիվերպուլը, Արսենալը, Մանչեսթրը: Չելսիի համար՝ անպատվաբեր խաղ, լավ արդյունք:
> 
> Ինչևէ, խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Բարսելոնը կհաղթահարի Չելսիի արգելքը: Բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ եզրափակիչ դուրս գալու դեպքում, Չելսին կկարողանա հաղթահարել Արսենալին կամ Մանչեսթրին:


Եկեք մի պահ էլ հիշենք, որ ֆուտբոլը ոչ միայն սպորտ է, այլև բիզնես: Գոյություն ունեն տոտալիզատորներ, որոնք միլիոններ կարող են աշխատել մեկ օրվա ընթացքում: Երբ այսպիսի մակարդակի մրցաշարերում այսպիսի կարևոր խաղում այսպիսի բարձրակարգ թիմերի կատարմամբ այսպիսի դժգույն ֆուտբոլ եմ տեսնում, ակամայից դրանում բուքմեյքերների մատը խառը լինելու մասին եմ մտածում: Ով իմանա, դա էլ ա տարբերակ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Եկեք մի պահ էլ հիշենք, որ ֆուտբոլը ոչ միայն սպորտ է, այլև բիզնես: Գոյություն ունեն տոտալիզատորներ, որոնք միլիոններ կարող են աշխատել մեկ օրվա ընթացքում: Երբ այսպիսի մակարդակի մրցաշարերում այսպիսի կարևոր խաղում այսպիսի բարձրակարգ թիմերի կատարմամբ այսպիսի դժգույն ֆուտբոլ եմ տեսնում, ակամայից դրանում բուքմեյքերների մատը խառը լինելու մասին եմ մտածում: Ով իմանա, դա էլ ա տարբերակ:


Ա դե լավ, էլի, այ ախպեր...

----------


## Լեո

> Ա դե լավ, էլի, այ ախպեր...


Բացառեցի՞ր :Think:  
Հիշի՛ր ինչեր էր անում Յուվենտուսը երկու տարի առաջ :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ժողովուրդ ջան ֆուտբոլը մենակ հարձակվելը չի, պաշտպանվելնելա արվեստ ու երեկ պաշտպանվելու արվեստը ու տակտիկան հաղթեց հարձակմանը

----------


## Լեո

> ժողովուրդ ջան ֆուտբոլը մենակ հարձակվելը չի, պաշտպանվելնելա արվեստ ու *երեկ պաշտպանվելու արվեստը* ու տակտիկան հաղթեց հարձակմանը


Ես քո փոխարեն այս արտահայտությանը խիստ վերապահումով կվերաբերվեի:

----------


## Սամվել

ԲԱրսելոնիստներ... Ի՞Նչա եղել.. էս ի՞նչ պանիկայա.. 1-0 ու 0-0 ն նույն կարգի հաշիվներ են Սեփական հարկի տակ.

Հանգիստ լավա լինելու  :Smile:

----------

Arman_I (29.04.2009), Լեո (29.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես քո փոխարեն այս արտահայտությանը խիստ վերապահումով կվերաբերվեի:


դե արդյունքը տեսնելով վերապահում չեմ անի

համել Սամոն ճիշտ ասում, առաջ անցնելու շանսը բաց թողեցին, բայց Լոնդոնում բաց ֆուտբոլի դեպքում հաստատ լավ շանսեր կունենան ձերոնք, նույնիսկ արդյունավետ ոչ ոքին ձեռա տալիս

----------

Լեո (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ժողովուրդ ջան ֆուտբոլը մենակ հարձակվելը չի, պաշտպանվելնելա արվեստ ու երեկ պաշտպանվելու արվեստը ու տակտիկան հաղթեց հարձակմանը


Հա, էտ ձև խաղ ընդունելի ա, եթե թիմերի կարգերի մեջ ահռելի տարբերություն կա, իսկ Չելսիի պես թիմը որ միլիոններա ծախսում խաղացող առնում, Լեմպարդա-Մալուդայախառը իրա դաշտից դուրս չի գալիս էտ խաղ չի: Ուրեմն Չելսին սկի մի գրամ Մալագայից ու Ալբասետեից չի տարբերվում հա՞: Հա լավ տարբերվումա կարեցավ պահի 0-0ն: 

Իսկ Շանսերի առումով հեչ էլ շանս չենք կորցրել, էտ 100 տոկոսա, որտև նույն հաջողությամբ կարաինք արդյունավետ ոչ-ոքի խաղաինք: Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա:  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա, էտ ձև խաղ ընդունելի ա, եթե թիմերի կարգերի մեջ ահռելի տարբերություն կա


Ներսես ջան վաբշե համաձայն չեմ ասածիդ հետ, ուրեմն ժամանակին որ կատենաչո էին հորինում հանճարեղ մարզիչները, ինչա կարգերի ահռելի տարբերություն կար? պաշտպանությունը ֆուտբոլի լիարժեք մասա անկախ թիմերի կարգերից

----------

Morpheus_NS (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> ժողովուրդ ջան ֆուտբոլը մենակ հարձակվելը չի, պաշտպանվելնելա արվեստ ու երեկ պաշտպանվելու արվեստը ու տակտիկան հաղթեց հարձակմանը


Ավելի շուտ ոչ-ոքիեց.  :Smile: 
Աբողջ խաղի ընթացքում հակառակորդի դարպասին նստելը ու ոչ մի վտանգավոր հակագրոհ բաց չթողնելնելա արվեստ:
Չելսին ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում մի հատ պահա ունեցել, էն էլ Բարսելոնայի պաշտպանի նվերի շնորհիվ:

Ովքեր ասում են, թե իր դաշտում Չելսին սենց կանի նենց և այլն, ինչ պիտի անի, էլի ամբողջ թիմով պիտի նստեն իրանց տուգանայինում ու հույսները դնեն, որ հերթական անգամ Հիդդինգի բախտը կժպտա:
Բաց խաղում Չելսին բացարձակ շանս չունի, իրա դաշտւմ, Բարսելոնում, թե Լուսնի վրա:

----------

Ներսես_AM (29.04.2009), Սամվել (29.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> հերթական անգամ Հիդդինգի բախտը կժպտա:


!ս պահը իրոք կա  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես ջան վաբշե համաձայն չեմ ասածիդ հետ, ուրեմն ժամանակին որ կատենաչո էին հորինում հանճարեղ մարզիչները, ինչա կարգերի ահռելի տարբերություն կար? պաշտպանությունը ֆուտբոլի լիարժեք մասա անկախ թիմերի կարգերից


Զզվում եմ կատենաչոից, էտ ֆուտբոլ չի: Ես կգերադասեմ նայել Բրազիլիայի ու Արգենտինայի առաջնությունները, որտեղ ամեն ինչ դրվածա մենակ հարձակումների վրա, 0 պաշտպանությունով, քան թե 2 հոգնած թիմ իրար դեմ 11 հոգով պաշտպանվեն ու 1 հոգով հարձակվեն:

----------

Նորմարդ (29.04.2009), Սամվել (29.04.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Զզվում եմ կատենաչոից, էտ ֆուտբոլ չի: Ես կգերադասեմ նայել Բրազիլիայի ու Արգենտինայի առաջնությունները, որտեղ ամեն ինչ դրվածա մենակ հարձակումների վրա, 0 պաշտպանությունով, քան թե 2 հոգնած թիմ իրար դեմ 11 հոգով պաշտպանվեն ու 1 հոգով հարձակվեն:


Ես էլ եմ զզվում, բայց չի կարելի ասել, որ էտ ոճով խաղացողները ֆուտբոլ չեն խաղում: Ես Բարսին էլ չեմ սիրում, բայց չեմ ասում, որ Բարսը ֆուտբոլ չի խաղում:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա ես էլ կգերադասեմ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլը, քանի որ ավելի դիտարժանա, բայց հենց պաշտպանություն հարձակում հակամարտություննա, որ հետաքրքրությունա մցնում ֆուտբոլի մեջ



> Աբողջ խաղի ընթացքում հակառակորդի դարպասին նստելը ու ոչ մի վտանգավոր հակագրոհ բաց չթողնելնելա արվեստ:


ենքանովա արվեստ, որ ասենք Հայաստանի հավաքականը նման ձև խաղար 18-0 կկրվեր, իսկ Չելսին կարողացավ դիմակայել, այ հենց տեղ էլ կլասը ու արվեստնա, ամեն թիմ չի կարա էս տակտիկան իրականացնի, թե չե կարողանային սաղ ճ կլաս թմերն էլ 0-0 կխաղային

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բացառեցի՞ր 
> Հիշի՛ր ինչեր էր անում Յուվենտուսը երկու տարի առաջ


Չեմպիոնների լիգայու՞մ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ամեն թիմ չի կարա էս տակտիկան իրականացնի, թե չե կարողանային սաղ ճ կլաս թմերն էլ 0-0 կխաղային


Դե էտ եմ ասում էլի, հալալա, որ Ալբասետեից էտքան տարբերվումա: Էլի կհասկանայի որ կոնտռատակայի վրա խաղար, ոնց հաճախ Չելսին անումա, բայց սկի էտ էլ չկար: Մի հատ վտանգավոր պահ Մարկեսի նվերից:

----------

Լեո (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի հատ վտանգավոր պահ Մարկեսի *նվերից*:


բայց ինչի է կոչվում նվեր? լավ էլ սխալ էր, ոչ թե նվեր
լավ ա չեք ասում՝ հատուկ մտածված քայլ էր, որ հանկարծ հյուրերը նեղված չգնային Բարսելոնից

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> բայց ինչի է կոչվում նվեր? լավ էլ սխալ էր, ոչ թե նվեր
> լավ ա չեք ասում՝ հատուկ մտածված քայլ էր, որ հանկարծ հյուրերը նեղված չգնային Բարսելոնից


հա սխալ էր հետո՞: Հեչ չե՞ս լսել «գնդակը նվիրեց մրցակցին» արտահայտությունը: Էտ երկուսը  իրար համարժեք բաներ են: Չասեցի գնդակը վերցրեց, ասեց «Դրոգբա ախպերս, վեկալ մեզ գոլ խփի»: 

Հիմա բառերից պետքա կառչե՞լ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա սխալ էր հետո՞: Հեչ չե՞ս լսել «գնդակը նվիրեց մրցակցին» արտահայտությունը: Էտ երկուսը  իրար համարժեք բաներ են: Չասեցի գնդակը վերցրեց, ասեց «Դրոգբա ախպերս, վեկալ մեզ գոլ խփի»: 
> 
> Հիմա բառերից պետքա կառչե՞լ:


դե գոնե չակերտների մեջ գրի, թե չէ ստացվում ա իմ ասածի նման

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Աստղ ջան չէի կարծում որ բառացի պետքա հասկանալ հաշվի առնելով որ ֆուտբոլում շատ տարածվածա պաշտպանների սխալներին ասել նվեր:  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան չէի կարծում որ բառացի պետքա հասկանալ հաշվի առնելով որ ֆուտբոլում շատ տարածվածա պաշտպանների սխալներին ասել նվեր:


իսկ ես չէի կասկածի, եթե Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները հենց իմ ասածով էլ մեկնաբանեին :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> իսկ ես չէի կասկածի, եթե Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները հենց իմ ասածով էլ մեկնաբանեին


Ամեն  մեկը մեկնաբանում ա նենց ոնց ուզումա, ու արի ընդհանրացումներ չանենք:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ ես չէի կասկածի, եթե Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները հենց իմ ասածով էլ մեկնաբանեին


Լավ էլի Աստղուլ, ոնց որ էն փոքր երեխաներից լինես, որ վիճում են, թե իրենցից ում պապայի ավտոյի ակն ա ավելի կլոր :LOL: 

Կա, գոյություն ունի ֆուտբոլային տերմինալոգիա, որը շատերին է հայտնի, համենայն դեպս մեր այս քննարկուների մասնակիցների մեծամասությանը, այդ թվում նաև քեզ: Էնպես որ պետք չի կենտրոնանալ բառախաղի վրա:

----------


## Ուրվական

Շնորհաորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին.Բարսան արժանի ե այս տարվա չեմպիոնի կոչմանը.

----------

Հայկօ (03.05.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս ի՜նչ ա կատարվում, իմ արև  :Yahoo:

----------

Kita (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Յախք ձեր Բարսային :Beee:  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Նման հիմար պաշտպանության դեպքում միջնակարգ հարձակումն էլ հարցերը կլուծեր.. էլ ուր մնաց Անրի, Մեսսի Էտօ հարձակումը....

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Բարսա  :Bad: 
Բայց դե շնորհավորում եմ, բոլոր երկրպագուներին  :Smile:   :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ աչքներդ լուս  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր
Հասմիկն էլ ա շնորհավորում /Ամուրչիկը/

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

ապրեն, լավ խաղացին, չնայած բարսան ա 
Անրին էլ ապրի, էս էլ ձեզ նվեր
P7080119.jpg

----------


## Vaho

> ապրեն, լավ խաղացին, չնայած բարսան ա 
> Անրին էլ ապրի, էս էլ ձեզ նվեր
> P7080119.jpg


Էսինչա՞ :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էսինչա՞


ոնց-որ սրճարանի պատ է

----------


## Vaho

> ոնց-որ սրճարանի պատ է


Ֆուտբոլիստների անուններա գրած պատին

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ֆուտբոլիստների անուններա գրած պատին


այո, ոնց-որ Տիֆոզիում նկարներ... են

----------


## Vaho

> այո, ոնց-որ Տիֆոզիում նկարներ... են


հա բայց իբր ինչ՞ :Think: , որն էր իմաստը

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Անրիի անունն ա գրած

----------


## Vaho

> Անրիի անունն ա գրած


բայց ոչ մենակ Անրիի

----------


## Լեո

Երկու - Վեց
Բարսան սպանեց  :Hands Up: 


Հրաշք խաղ էր :Hands Up:  Կյանքս 10 տարով երկարեց :Smile: 
Շնորհավոր կուլեներ :Wink: 


Հ.Գ. Շնորհակոլություն էսօրվա միասնական երեկոն կազմակերպողներին :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր ինչ ասեմ, Էսօրվա դրությամբ երևաց թե ինչքանով Ռեալը զուտ խաղացողների մակարդակով զիջում, 3-4 հագու պահես մնացածին ուղարկես նումանսիայի ու օսասունայի կարգի թմեր, Ռեալում պետքա լավագույնները խաղան, իսկ էսօրվա խաղացողներով հիմիկվա Բարսայի հետ սենց բաց ֆուտբոլ խաղալը ինքնասպանություն էր ու Ռամոսը ճակատագրական սխալ արեց ինչը ինձ թվումա իրան չեն ներելու...
Հայնցեն ովա, որ Ռեալում խաղա, Խավի Գարսիան ինչ գործ ունի Կլասիկոյում.... շտապ համաշխարհային մակարդակի 2-3 խաղացողներա պետք Ռեալին, սպասենք Պերեսին...
ամեն դեպքում արժի հիմիկվա Ռեալին շնորհակալություն ասել որ գոնե մինչ էս օրը ինտրիգա պահեց...

----------

Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Կյանքս 10 տարով երկարեց


Ես անկեղծ ուրախ եմ սրա համար :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես անկեղծ ուրախ եմ սրա համար


Vro ջան, դրան նպաստեց ոչ միայն Բարսայի ջախջախիչ հաղթանակը, այլև այն կոլեկտիվը, ում հետ դիտեցինք խաղը (ակումբեցիներ և ոչ միայն): 

Ով մեզ հետ չէր, շատ մեծ հաճույքից իրեն զրկեց :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

> Vro ջան, դրան նպաստեց ոչ միայն Բարսայի ջախջախիչ հաղթանակը, այլև այն կոլեկտիվը, ում հետ դիտեցինք խաղը (ակումբեցիներ և ոչ միայն): 
> 
> Ով մեզ հետ չէր, շատ մեծ հաճույքից իրեն զրկեց


Համենայնդեպս

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավորում եմ, լավ խաղացին ու հաղթեցին

----------


## Սամվել

Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ  :Hands Up:   :Drinks:

----------

Լեո (03.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ


Շատ զուսպ ես արտահայտվում :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաա ինչ լա՜՜՜վ եմ, նենց լավ եմմմմմմմմ :Drinks:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Bux: 
Արտակարգ խաղ էր, նենց մի գերագույնոտ 7որդ երկնքում եմ խաղից :Smile:  :Bux:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատ զուսպ ես արտահայտվում


Ձենս կդրվելա  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Կիտա ջան, ճիշտ թիմի բոլոր երկրպագուների մոտ ա էդ նույն վիճակը :Smile: 

Իներցիայում ուզում եմ գոռալ՝ աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜ :Shout:

----------


## Rammstein

Չնայած նախորդ դիտածս խաղում (Չելսիի հետ) Բարսելոնն ինձ չհիացրեց, բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ էսօր ցնցող էր։ Ապրեն, հալալ ա։

Հ.Գ. Կարող ա՞ էս Ռեալում հայ խաղացողներ են հայտնվել, վրեքներս խավբար չկա։  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ձենս կդրվելա


Բայց ամեն դեպքում զգույշ խոսա էլի :Wink:  Էստեղ մարդիկ կան, ում սիրտը ուղղակի կարող ա չդիմանա :LOL:  Խնայի էդ մարդկանց: Իրանց էլ կարելի ա հասկանալ :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Էս Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը մորթում ա։  :LOL: 
Ասում ա. «Տեսե՛ք, ակումբի նախագահի սրտից արյուն է կաթում...»։  :Lol2: 

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին։

----------


## Լեո

Պիկե  :Clapping:

----------

Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Էս Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը մորթում ա։ 
> Ասում ա. «Տեսե՛ք, ակումբի նախագահի սրտից արյուն է կաթում...»։ ։


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պատմական Ռեկորդներին ավելացավ ևս մեկը: 6 գոլ դեռ ոչ մի անգամ կլասիկոների պատմության մեջ չէր գրանցվել: Նոր Ռեկորդ՝ 6 գոլ Ռեալի դարպասը, Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեույում  :Love: 

Նախորդ ռեկորդը հեռավոր 1974 փետրվարի 14ին էր, երբ Կռույֆի գլխավորությամբ Բարսան ջախջախեց Ռեալին Բեռնաբեույում 5-0 հաշվով:  :Love: 


Բացի դրանից մերոնգ զարգեցին 100-րդ գնդակը էս առաջնությունում: մնաց ընդամենը 7ը պատմական ռեկորդին հասնելու համար  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (03.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ...Բարսան 32 խաղում խփել ա  92 գնդակ):
>  ...
> Բայց էս մրցաշրջանը դեր չի ավարտվել, և Բարսան բոլոր շանսերն ունի գերազանցել նաև բացարձակ ռեկորը: Դրա համար հարկավոր ա նմացած 6 խաղերում խփել առնվազն 16 գնդակ: Բարսայի համար էդ հասանելի նպատակ ա (էն էլ նման մարզավիճակով)


Էս մրցաշրջանում Պրիմերայում Բարսան էսօր խփեց իր 100-րդ գոլը (2-ը՝ Վալենսիային, 6-ը՝ էլ չասեմ ում):

Մնաց 8 գնդակ :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

Ռեալը 5:0 հաշվով հաղթելա Բարսին ետի հաստատա

----------


## Լեո

Նշենք նաև, որ Բարսա բաց ա թողել ընդամենը 28 գնդալ, որը 10-ով պակաս ա մոտակա ցուցանիշից (Սևիլինա - 38)  :Tongue: 

Ռեալը բաց թողեց իր «պատվավոր» 41-րդ գոլը :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալը 5:0 հաշվով հաղթելա Բարսին ետի հաստատա


Դա եղել ա նույն մրցաշրջանում :Smile:  
Բայց մեկ ա 6-ը ռեկորդ ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալը 5:0 հաշվով հաղթելա Բարսին ետի հաստատա


Հա.. հաղթելա.. հետո էլ նույն մրցաշրջանում վայթմ Բարսանա 5-0 հաղթել.. Վայթմ Կռոիֆն էլ տղայա էտ օրը ունեցել  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Դա եղել ա նույն մրցաշրջանում 
> Բայց մեկ ա 6-ը ռեկորդ ա


դե 5:0 ավելի մաքուր հաշիվա քան  2:6 գոլերի տարբերությունը նկատի ունեմ

----------


## Լեո

> դե 5:0 ավելի մաքուր հաշիվա քան  2:6 գոլերի տարբերությունը նկատի ունեմ


Ախր ասեցինք, նույն 0:5 մենք էլ ենք արել: Բայց 6 գոլ երբեք չէր եղել: Սա պատմական հաղթանակ էր:

Չնայած մյուս տարի ռեկորդը զարգացնելու ենք :Jpit:

----------


## Vaho

> Ախր ասեցինք, նույն 0:5 մենք էլ ենք արել: Բայց 6 գոլ երբեք չէր եղել: Սա պատմական հաղթանակ էր:
> 
> Չնայած մյուս տարի ռեկորդը զարգացնելու ենք


առաջինը դուք եղաք վեց գոլ խփող Ռեալին, բայց էսի նայեվ վերջիններ, 2,3,4 և այլն մենք ենք լինելու

----------


## Լեո

> առաջինը դուք եղաք վեց գոլ խփող Ռեալին, բայց էսի նայեվ վերջիններ, 2,3,4 և այլն մենք ենք լինելու


Ընդամենը հայտարարություն ես անում, ուրիշ ոչինչ :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

լավ ժող ջան քունս բեսմթ տանումա ես գնացի, ձեզ էլ բարի ժամանց, վեյելեք ևս մի քիչել հաղթանակի համը :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Kita (03.05.2009), Երվանդ (03.05.2009), Լեո (03.05.2009), Նորմարդ (04.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Դաժե Վարդգեսն ա քմծիծաղ տալիս :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Խաղից առաջ Ռաուլի տված հարցազրույցից մեջբերում.



> Нам нужно использовать усталость соперника после непростого матча с "Челси".


Նույնիսկ դա չփրկեց :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

աաաաաաաա էս Անրիի Արսենալսկի ոճով գոլերի համար գժվում եմ  :Love: 




 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Kita (03.05.2009), Taurus (03.05.2009), Yellow Raven (03.05.2009), Երվանդ (03.05.2009), Լեո (03.05.2009)

----------


## John

շնորհավորում եմ սրտանց: հալալ ա:

----------


## Taurus

կներեք որակի համար, բայս դե կարևորը ոգին ա, ու Բարսայի չեմպիոն լիները

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2009), Arman_I (03.05.2009), Kita (04.05.2009), Nareco (03.05.2009), Yellow Raven (03.05.2009), Լեո (03.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Լրիվ արժանի հաղթանակ, Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիդ Բարսելոնիստներ

----------

Լեո (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

10+ բոլոր խաղացողներին :Cool: 
Էս տարի Բարսան կրակումա բոլոր ռեկորդները :Smile:  Հաղթել ենք ու հաղթելու ենք... Առջևում Լոնդոննա,Չելսին բաց ֆուտբոլ խաղա Ռեալի օրնա ընկնելու :Wink:

----------

Լեո (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## John

Վահիկ ջան, Չելսին Ռեալ չի ;-) պարզ համեմատականնեմ անցկացնեմ ' դու կջոգես 
Տերի-Կանավառո, Ալեքս-Հայնցե, Է. Քոուլ-Մարսելո, Էսիեն-Դիարա, Դրոգբա-Իգուաին . . . Մարզիչների մասին էլ չխոսամ . . . + Պույոլն էլ չի լինելու . . . + Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ 0-5, Չելսի-Լիվերպուլ 7-5 . . .

----------


## Amourchik

> Վահիկ ջան, Չելսին Ռեալ չի ;-) պարզ համեմատականներ անցկացնեմ ' դու կջոգես 
> Տեռյ-Կանավառո, Ալեքս-Հայնցե, Է. Քոուլ-Մարսելո, Էսիեն-Դիարա, Դրոգբա-Իգուաին . . . Մարզիչների մասին էլ չխոսամ . . . + Պույոլն էլ չի լինելու . . . + Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ 0-5, Չելսի-Լիվերպուլ 7-5 . . .


իհարկե սա օֆֆտոպ կլինի, բայց համոզված եմ Ռեալի ոչ մի երկրպագու էլ չի ուզենա, որ Ռեալը Չելսի լինի, Ռեալը խաղաց ահավոր, բայց խաղաց հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ, ճիշտ է ամեն առումով էլ պարտվեցինք, ես էստեղ երբեք չեմ փորձի Ռեալին արդարացնել, ոչ պարզապես Ռեալը ամեն ինչով զիջեց Բարսելոնին, բայց Ռեալը խաղաց հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ, ինչի համար ես միայն ուրախ եմ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան, Չելսին Ռեալ չի ;-) պարզ համեմատականնեմ անցկացնեմ ' դու կջոգես 
> Տերի-Կանավառո, Ալեքս-Հայնցե, Է. Քոուլ-Մարսելո, Էսիեն-Դիարա, Դրոգբա-Իգուաին . . . Մարզիչների մասին էլ չխոսամ . . . + Պույոլն էլ չի լինելու . . . + Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ 0-5, Չելսի-Լիվերպուլ 7-5 . . .


Համաձայն եմ,Չելսիին չենք կարա 6-2 հաղթենք: Ինձ թվումա մնացած խաղերից ամենալուրջ խաղնա լինելու ու անգամ եզրափակիչը ավելի հեշտ կլինի,եթե անցնի Բարսան Չելսիին:
Առաջին հերթին պատճառը կենտրոնական պաշտպանի գոտինա,բայց ամեն դեպքում երեկվա խաղը ինձ լավատեսությունա հաղորդում,որ ամեն ինչ լավա լինելու ու գոնե ոչ-ոքիի կհասցնենք խաղը :Smile:

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009), Legolas (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Վահիկ ջան, Չելսին Ռեալ չի ;-) պարզ համեմատականնեմ անցկացնեմ ' դու կջոգես 
> Տերի-Կանավառո, Ալեքս-Հայնցե, Է. Քոուլ-Մարսելո, Էսիեն-Դիարա, Դրոգբա-Իգուաին . . . Մարզիչների մասին էլ չխոսամ . . . + Պույոլն էլ չի լինելու . . . + Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ 0-5, Չելսի-Լիվերպուլ 7-5 . . .


Էս համեմատություններդ իհարկե որոշակի տրամաբանություն պարունակում են, բայց արդարության համար պիտի նշենք, որ Ռեալը միշտ էլ Չելսիից 100 գլուխ բարձր թիմ ա եղել :Wink: 



> իհարկե սա օֆֆտոպ կլինի, բայց համոզված եմ Ռեալի ոչ մի երկրպագու էլ չի ուզենա, որ Ռեալը Չելսի լինի, Ռեալը խաղաց ահավոր, բայց խաղաց հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ, ճիշտ է ամեն առումով էլ պարտվեցինք, ես էստեղ երբեք չեմ փորձի Ռեալին արդարացնել, ոչ պարզապես Ռեալը ամեն ինչով զիջեց Բարսելոնին, բայց Ռեալը խաղաց հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ, ինչի համար ես միայն ուրախ եմ


Ճիշտն ասած ես էդպես էլ չտեսա Ռեալի հարձակողական խաղը: Ես մեկ-մեկ մոռանում էի, որ խաղադաշտում Բարսայից բացի մեկ ուրիշ թիմ էլ կա: Գնդակը 30-40 վայրկյանից ավել չէր մնում Ռեալի մոտ, իսկ նման կարճ ժամանակահատվածներում ինչ-որ գրոհներ կազմակրերպելը ուղղակի չափազանց դժվար կլիներ, էն էլ Բարսայի դեմ, էն էլ *էս* Ռեալի համար: 

Ռեալի առաջին գոլը Ռեալի մեկնարկային ակտիվության հետևանք էր, երբ դեռ Բարսան լիովին չէր ներգրավվել խաղի մեջ, իսկ երկրորդ գոլը ընդամենը ստանդարտի իրացում էր: էնպես որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի ասել, թե Ռեալը 2 գոլ խփեց, որովհետև խաղում էր հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ: Գոնե նման խաղում պետք չէ ասել, որ Ռեալը հարձակողական էր խաղում, քանի որ խաղադաշտում կար մեկ այլ թիմը, որը Ռեալին (ուսուցման կարգով) ցույց էր տալիս, թե որն է իսկական հարձակողական ու դիտարժանը ֆուտբոլը :Wink: 

Ընդհանրապես Ռեալի խաղին չգիտեմ ինչ անուն տամ: Ուղղակի անկանոն, անճար վազվզոց էր:

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> *Էս համեմատություններդ իհարկե որոշակի տրամաբանություն պարունակում են, բայց արդարության համար պիտի նշենք, որ Ռեալը միշտ էլ Չելսիից 100 գլուխ բարձր թիմ ա եղել*
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած ես էդպես էլ չտեսա Ռեալի հարձակողական խաղը: Ես մեկ-մեկ մոռանում էի, որ խաղադաշտում Բարսայից բացի մեկ ուրիշ թիմ էլ կա: Գնդակը 30-40 վայրկյանից ավել չէր մնում Ռեալի մոտ, իսկ նման կարճ ժամանակահատվածներում ինչ-որ գրոհներ կազմակրերպելը ուղղակի չափազանց դժվար կլիներ, էն էլ Բարսայի դեմ, էն էլ *էս* Ռեալի համար: 
> 
> Ռեալի առաջին գոլը Ռեալի մեկնարկային ակտիվության հետևանք էր, երբ դեռ Բարսան լիովին չէր ներգրավվել խաղի մեջ, իսկ երկրորդ գոլը ընդամենը ստանդարտի իրացում էր: էնպես որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի ասել, թե Ռեալը 2 գոլ խփեց, որովհետև խաղում էր հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ: Գոնե նման խաղում պետք չէ ասել, որ Ռեալը հարձակողական էր խաղում, քանի որ խաղադաշտում կար մեկ այլ թիմը, որը Ռեալին (ուսուցման կարգով) ցույց էր տալիս, թե որն է իսկական հարձակողական ու դիտարժանը ֆուտբոլը
> 
> Ընդհանրապես Ռեալի խաղին չգիտեմ ինչ անուն տամ: Ուղղակի անկանոն, անճար վազվզոց էր:


1.դեե...../գնահատում եմ արդարությունդ, գոնե էստեղ արդար եք :Wink: /
2.չկարողանալը, դա չի նշանակում, որ այդպես չէին խաղում
3.համաձայն եմ, որ երեկ խաղադաշտում մի թիմ էր խաղում, ես դա չեմ թակցնում, պատճառ էլ չեմտեսնում վատ զգալու և դա հերքելու, բայց Ռեալը համենայն դեպս խորը պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ չխաղաց, ինչը արեց Չելսին, Ռեալի *էս* կազմով էլ ուզում էր խաղալ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ, չեմ կարծում, թե ավելի պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ խաղալու դեպքում Ռեալը այսքան խոշոր հաշիվ թուլ կտար

----------


## Լեո

> 1.դեե...../գնահատում եմ արդարությունդ, գոնե էստեղ արդար եք/
> 2.չկարողանալը, դա չի նշանակում, որ այդպես չէին խաղում
> 3.համաձայն եմ, որ երեկ խաղադաշտում մի թիմ էր խաղում, ես դա չեմ թակցնում, պատճառ էլ չեմտեսնում վատ զգալու և դա հերքելու, բայց Ռեալը համենայն դեպս խորը պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ չխաղաց, ինչը արեց Չելսին, Ռեալի *էս* կազմով էլ ուզում էր խաղալ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ, չեմ կարծում, թե ավելի պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ խաղալու դեպքում Ռեալը այսքան խոշոր հաշիվ թուլ կտար


Կրկնում եմ՝ Ռեալը անհասկանալի խաղ խաղաց: Նա նույնիսկ չկարողացավ պաշտպանվել Չելսիի նման, չնայած համոզված եմ, որ շա՜տ կցանկանար դա անել: Ուղղակի չկարողացավ, որովհետև... թույլ էր :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Շնորհավորում եմ...
Եկան, տեսան, կոխեցին գնացին! :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

այ ստեղ լռիվ ճիշտա ներկայացրած խաղը`
http://www.sports.ru/blog/utkin/7889127.html

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009)

----------


## John

[Amourchik] 4շաբթի կտեսնես բաց ֆուտբոլ Չելսիի կատարմամբ, իսկ Ռեալը հարձակվում էր, որտև կորցնելու բան չուներ ' գիտեր որ պաշտպանվելով կրվելու ա հաստատ (ի տարբերություն ՉԵԼՍԻԻ): Փաստ ' Հիդինգի նպատակը ԱՌԱՋԻՆ խաղում գոլ բաց չտողնելն էր ( 2րդ խաղում նպատակը հաղթելն ա լինելու միանշանակ), ու ինքը ՀԱՍԱՎ իրա նպատակին, իսկ Ռամոսի նպատակը երեկվա խաղում չգիտեմ ինչն էր, բայց դ ժվար թե ինքը հասավ իրա նպատակին . . . Կլասսների տարբերությունն ա մարզիչների . . . Չելսի-Լիվերպուլ խաղը բոլորիդ թող օրինակ լինի, որ Չելսին բաց ֆուտբոլով էլ կարա իրա նպատակին հասնի, իսկ ի տարբերություն միշտ պաշտպանող կամ միշտ հարցակող թիմերի ' գիտի ում դեմ ու ում դաշտում ոնց խաղա, որ արդյունքի հասնի:

----------

Legolas (03.05.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> այ ստեղ լռիվ ճիշտա ներկայացրած խաղը`
> http://www.sports.ru/blog/utkin/7889127.html


իմ սիրելի Վասիլիյ Ուտկին :Love: ինչպես միշտ ճիշտն ա ասում :Wink: ուֆֆ գոնե միշտ իր մեկնաբանությամբ տեսնեինք ֆուտբոլը

----------

Legolas (03.05.2009)

----------


## Ozon

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսաին որ ոչնչացրեց Ռեալին,....
Հալալա նման կարգի թիմ վերջին տարիներին չեմ տեսել.. :Ok:

----------

Լեո (04.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## GevSky

*Առանց մեկնաբանության...*

----------

Yellow Raven (04.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Կրկնում եմ՝ Ռեալը անհասկանալի խաղ խաղաց: Նա նույնիսկ չկարողացավ պաշտպանվել Չելսիի նման, չնայած համոզված եմ, որ շա՜տ կցանկանար դա անել: Ուղղակի չկարողացավ, որովհետև... թույլ էր


Չէ, ուղակի հարցը էնա որ Ռեալը չի կարա իրա երկրպագուների առաջ Չելսիի խաղացած խաղի նման զզվելի փագ խաղ խաղա... թող ինձ ներեն Չելսիի երկրպագուները,,, Բայց դե ֆուտբոլը գեղեցիկա բաց վիճակում.. ու Մադրիդում դա են գնահատում... Թե չէ 5 շերտ պաշտպանություն ցանկացած թիմ էլ կարա անի... էլ չեմ ասում Ռեալը... Ուղակի հարցը էնա որ դա չի հարգվում Մադրիդում... ու Ռեալը տենց վատ խաղով որ հաղթել էլ կամ ասենք մինիմալ պարտվեր.. դժվար ինչոր մեծ հաճույք պատճառեր իրա երկրպագուներին... քանի որ բացի Բարսային նաև Ռեալի խաղնա հիմնված սիրուն լինելու վրա / Կապելլոն էլ ձեզ վառ օրինակ/ ...

Դրա համար մարդիկ փորձեցին իրանց խաղը խաղալ, բաց .. հաձակվողական ինչքան թույլ տրվեց.. բայց դե արդյունքում պարտվեցին... ինչևէ Ռեալիստը ճիշտ սաղ գրեց որ էսօրվա Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների մակարդակը ցածրա Ռեալի համեմատ.. ու փոփոխությունների կարիք կա... ու դա չկասկածեք լինեն... 

Ու էս դեռ Լիվերպուլի խաղից հետո էր պարզ... 

Մենակ ուզում եմ հիշեցնեմ որ Լիվերին Չելսին անցավ Լիվերի դաշտում 1*-3 հաղթել;ու շնորհիվ ոչ թե իրա դաշտում խաղացած բաց խաղով հաղթելու շնորհիվ  :Wink:  

Ինչևէ, Պիկերի խաղը էրեգ ինձ ինչոր մի այլ կարգին բարձրակարգ թվաց.. ու եթե սենց պահի նաև Չելսիին... ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի...

Համենայն դեպս լավատեսությամբ սպասում եմ Չորեքշաբթիին  :Cool:

----------

REAL_ist (04.05.2009), Լեո (04.05.2009)

----------


## GevSky

*Առանց մեկնաբանության...*

----------

Cesare (04.05.2009), Լեո (04.05.2009)

----------


## John

Սամ ջան, Չելսին էլ Լոնդոնում երբեք խիստ պաշտպանական խաղ չի խաղում, ինչպես Ռեալը Մադրիդում ;-) համ էլ տարբերություն կա ' Չելսին դեռ պատասխան խաղ ուներ Բարսայի հետ, այսինքն ' կորցնելու բան ուներ ' եթե հարցակվնղական խաղար ու կրվեր ' ավելի դ ժվար կլներ պատասխան խաղում կորցրածը հետ բերելը, իսկ Ռեալը կորցնելու բան չուներ: Չեմ կարծում, որ որևե մեկդ մտածում ա, որ եթե 1ին խաղը Լոնդոնում լիներ ' Չելսին նույն ոճով խաղար, ինչպես Նոու Կամպում ;-) ես ել կողմ չեմ խիստ պաշպանվողական խաղին, բայց երբեմն պետք է գավաթային խաղերում արդյունքի համար խաղալ, այլ ոչ թե ռոմանտիկայի ու գեղեցկության հետևից ընկնել ;-) 1ին խաղում Հիդինգի մարտավարությունը կարդարացնեմ միայն այն դեպքում, եթե պատասխան խաղում Չելսին հաղթի ;-)

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան, Չելսին էլ Լոնդոնում երբեք խիստ պաշտպանական խաղ չի խաղում, ինչպես Ռեալը Մադրիդում ;-) համ էլ տարբերություն կա ' Չելսին դեռ պատասխան խաղ ուներ Բարսայի հետ, այսինքն ' կորցնելու բան ուներ ' եթե հարցակվնղական խաղար ու կրվեր ' ավելի դ ժվար կլներ պատասխան խաղում կորցրածը հետ բերելը, իսկ Ռեալը կորցնելու բան չուներ: Չեմ կարծում, որ որևե մեկդ մտածում ա, որ եթե 1ին խաղը Լոնդոնում լիներ ' Չելսին նույն ոճով խաղար, ինչպես Նոու Կամպում ;-) ես ել կողմ չեմ խիստ պաշպանվողական խաղին, բայց երբեմն պետք է գավաթային խաղերում արդյունքի համար խաղալ, այլ ոչ թե ռոմանտիկայի ու գեղեցկության հետևից ընկնել ;-) 1ին խաղում Հիդինգի մարտավարությունը կարդարացնեմ միայն այն դեպքում, եթե պատասխան խաղում Չելսին հաղթի ;-)


Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ուղակի իմ ասածը էնա որ 5 շերտ պաշտպանվել բոլորն էլ կարան.. իսկ Հաղթում են գոլ խփելով.. տեսնենք Ինչ կանի Չելսին իրա դաշտում  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շնորհավոր:
Չնայած իմ համար ցավալի ա սա ասել, բայց չեմ կարող ժխտել, որ Բարսը էս խաղում շատ ուժեղ էր Ռեալից ու հաղթեց: Գուցե Գուտիի պակասությունը զգացնել տվեց, գուցե Պեպեի, բայց դե էտ հիմա վաբշե կարեւոր չի: Ռեալը հենց նրանով ա Ռեալ, որ երբեք մի խաղացողի թիմ չի եղել:

Իմիջայլոց շնորհավորում եմ նաեւ չեմպիոնության կապակցությամբ: Նման խաղով Բարսը դժվար թե էտ կոչումը բաց թողի: 
Շնորհավորում եմ նաեւ Ֆրանկ Ռիբերիին ձեռք բերելու կապակցությամբ: Ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե ինքը ում փոխարեն պիտի խաղա :Think:

----------

Ներսես_AM (04.05.2009), Նորմարդ (04.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհակալություն Մորֆ  :Smile:

----------


## John

Սամ ջան, բայց ամեն թիմ չի կարա 5 շերտ պաշտպանությամբ խաղա ու չկրվի, իսկ էսօրվա Բարսայի դեմ տենց խաղալ Նոու Կամպում ու չկրվել ' դժվար թե ուրիշ թիմի հաջողվեր  ;-) պատահական չի, որ միակ թիմն ա Չելսին, որ Նոու Կամպում էս տարի գոլ բաց չի թողել ;-)

----------


## Լեո

Աջակցության ժեստ

Լեո Մեսսի - չեմպիոն խաղադաշտում և նրանից դուրս: 
Կլասիկոյի ժամանակ նա դա ապացուցեց, երբ Ռեալի դարպասը իր խփած երկու գոլերից յուրաքաչյուրից հետո կանգնեց տեսախցիկների առջև և բարձրացրեց Բարսայի՝ իր 10 համարի մարզաշապիկը՝ ցուցադրելով իր աջակցությունը Մարտին Բելլայի ախտանիշով տառապող հիվանդներին (Sindrome "X Fragil"): Այս հիվանդությունը գենետիկական շեղման հետևանք է, որը առաջ է գալիս գեների մուտացիայից՝ կապված X քրոմասոմի հետ: Դրա էությունը կայանում է բջիջներում պրոտեինի բացակայության մեջ: Այս հիվանդությամբ տառապում են հիմնականում տղամարդիկ: Այն համարվում է ժառանգական մտավոր հետամնացության հիմնական պատճառը:

Վերջերս Լեոն արդեն 80.000 եվրո էր նվիրաբերել այդ միությանը՝ հերթական անգամ ապացուցելով, որ ինքը անտարբեր չէ այլոց դժբախտությունների նկատմամբ:
 
Աղբյուր՝ ԲԱՐՍԱ.ru

----------

Vaho (04.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մեսիի ընկերուհին :Smile:  Ո՞նց ա :Think:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Գեշա  :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (04.05.2009), ministr (04.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ռիբերին գնում ա Բարս


Ռիբերին գալիս ա Բարսա, տեղն էլ երևի տալու ենք Հլեբին հավելավճարով: Քննարկվում ա նաև Գուդյոհսենի տեղափոխությունը Բավարիա:

----------


## Լեո

Ուղղակի էնքան էլ հաջող նկար չէ: Ինձ թվում ա էդքան էլ գեշ չէ :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Գեշա


կարևորը ֆուտբոլը չթողի մեսսին մնացած ջանդամ-գյոռ, մենք ֆուտբոլն ենք նայում  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (04.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ուղղակի էնքան էլ հաջող նկար չէ: Ինձ թվում ա էդքան էլ գեշ չէ


Տղայա էէէ՜՜՜:  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.05.2009), Լեո (04.05.2009), Մարկիզ (04.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ուղղակի էնքան էլ հաջող նկար չէ: Ինձ թվում ա էդքան էլ գեշ չէ


Տղայա էէէ՜՜՜:  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.05.2009), Լեո (04.05.2009), Մարկիզ (04.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Տենաս Մեսիի մայրը տեսելա?
Որ տենա հաստատ, Արուս Ոսկանյանի պես կասի. "Վայ քոռանամ ես, բա դու դրան իր արժանի"  :Smile:

----------

Vaho (04.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Լեգենդար եռաժանի

Անկասկած կապտանռնագույների հարձակողական մեքենայի երեք կարկառուն դեմքերն են Սամուել Էտոոն, Տերի Անրի և Լեո Մեսսին: Կամերունացին (27), արգենտինացին (23) և ֆրանսիացին (19) միասին խփել են 69 գոլ: Պրիմերայի պատմության ընթացքում դեռ ոչ մի թիմի երեք խաղացողների չէր հաջողվել միասին խփել այսքան գնդակ: Նախորդ ռեկորդը պատկանում է մադրիդյան թիմի ֆուտբոլիստներին. Պուշկաշը (27), Դի Ստեֆանոն (21) և Դել Սոլը (19) 1961թ.ին միասին խփել են 67 գնդակ:

Հ.Գ. Սա դեռ ավարտը չէ :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (04.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Մեսիի ընկերուհին Ո՞նց ա


Էս աղջկա դեմքից երեվումա որ էսի վապշե Բարսի սիրահար չի, ու երևի ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլի սիրահար չի, բայց Մեսիյի նման տղուն որ կպցրելա շատ երջանիկա, ոչինչ իրան կստիպի կսիրի:

----------


## Լեո

Իկել Կասիլիսաս. «Նրանք մեզ վրաերթի ենթարկեցին» ("Они переехали нас катком")

Իկել Կասիլիասը Բարսայից կրած պարտությունից հետո (2-6) չափազանց վրդովվել է: Նա գովել է հավերժ մրցակիցների խաղը. *«Նրանք մեզ վրաերթի ենթարկեցին»,- ասել է Ռեալի դարպասապահը:*

«Բարսան մեզնից առավել էր. նրանք ուղղակի ֆենոմենալ խաղ խաղացին»,- գովել է Կասիլիասը, ով, անկախ իր գործադրած ջանքերից, չկարողացավ կանգնեցնել կապտանռնագույնների փոթորիկը:

«Ես հիմա մեծ ցավ եմ ապրում»,- խոստովանել է Կասիլիասը: 

Նա նաև չի թաքցրել, որ այս տարի Լա Լիգան արդեն ձեռքից բաց է թողնված. «Մենք արդեն շատ քիչ բան կարող ենք անել»:

Աղբյուր՝ marca.com

----------

Cesare (04.05.2009), Մարկիզ (04.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս աղջկա* դեմքից երեվումա* որ էսի վապշե Բարսի սիրահար չի, ու երևի ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլի սիրահար չի, բայց Մեսիյի նման տղուն որ կպցրելա շատ երջանիկա, ոչինչ իրան կստիպի կսիրի:


Վա՜յ, Վռո Վռո :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էս աղջկա դեմքից երեվումա որ էսի վապշե Բարսի սիրահար չի, ու երևի ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլի սիրահար չի, բայց Մեսիյի նման տղուն որ կպցրելա շատ երջանիկա, ոչինչ իրան կստիպի կսիրի:


լավա չասեցիր դեմքից երևումա նաղդ Ռեալի երկրպագուա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> լավա չասեցիր դեմքից երևումա նաղդ Ռեալի երկրպագուա


Ուզում եի ասել բայց :Think:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Vro ջան, իրո՞ք մարդու դեմքին նայելով՝ կարաս ասես որ թիմի երկրպագու ա :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Vro ջան, իրո՞ք մարդու դեմքին նայելով՝ կարաս ասես որ թիմի երկրպագու ա


Չե Լեո ջան, չեմ կարա ասեմ, եթե իհարկե էտ մարդու դեմքի վրա այս կամ այն ակումբի գերբը չկա նկարած :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

Օֆֆտոպը վերջացրե՛ք:

----------


## Cesare

> Մեսիի ընկերուհին Ո՞նց ա


եսի Բայանի քուրիկը չիիիի պատահաբար ՞՞՞՞  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Morpheus_NS (05.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ըհըն, նյութ տվեցիք Բաղդասարյան Սուրիկին: Մի օր էլ Միլանի խաղի ժամանակ մոտ կես ժամ անդրադարձավ Պատո «հրաշամանուկ»-ի ընկերուհին, նրանց առաջին համբույրին, հանդիպման վայրին ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ… :LOL: 

Իսկ ինձ թվում է Մեսիի ընկերուհին Փյունիկի մոլի երկրպագուհի է… :LOL:

----------

Լեո (04.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռիբերիի քուրնա :Crazy:

----------


## Ambrosine

> կներեք որակի համար, բայս դե կարևորը ոգին ա, ու Բարսայի չեմպիոն լիները


Լեո, առաջին նկարում ձեռքիդ ինչ ա? :Think: 
հետդ մարզաշապիկ էիր տարել?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեսիի ընկերուհին Ո՞նց ա


նկար կա? թե կատակ ա?
ես նկար չեմ տեսնում

----------


## Ambrosine

վայ? երևում ա արդեն նկարը

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, առաջին նկարում ձեռքիդ ինչ ա?
> հետդ մարզաշապիկ էիր տարել?


Astgh ջան, ձեռքիս բան չկա :Wink:  Մարզաշապիկը տանն էի մոռացել :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Astgh ջան, ձեռքիս բան չկա Մարզաշապիկը տանն էի մոռացել


Լեո, ձեռքիդ 10 համարի մարզաշապիկ չի?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, ձեռքիդ 10 համարի մարզաշապիկ չի?


Չէ՛, Ա՛ստղ ջան, էդ իմ ձեռքին չէ, ուղղակի աթոռին գցած ա :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Նույն ձև տաղանդ չեմ համարում Խավիին, *Ինյեստային,* Դրոգբային... բայց դե էդ չի նշանակում որ իրանք վատն են...





> Օրինակ Մեսսին...


Սա՛մ, ես կարծում եմ, որ Ինիեստան Մեսսիից տաղանդի առումով ոչ մի բանով էլ պակաս չէ:

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գվարդիոլա խաղից առաջ՝ «Ինչը մենք հաստատ գիտենք, դա այն է, որ մենք չենք դուրս գալու դաշտ ու փորձենք հաղթել նրանց ֆիզիկականով… Դա կսպանի մեզ»

----------

Լեո (06.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կարդացեք Յոհան Կրոյֆի մտքերը, Մարդը հասկանումա էլի ֆուտբոլից, հո զոռով չի  :Love: 

http://www.barcamania.com/news/6199.html

----------

Լեո (06.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհակալություն լինքի համար, Ներսես ջան :Smile: 
Շատ հետաքրքիր էր :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սա՛մ, ես կարծում եմ, որ Ինիեստան Մեսսիից տաղանդի առումով ոչ մի բանով էլ պակաս չէ:


Սամվելը շատ ճիշտա ու ընտրությունն էլ շատ դժվարա ետ 2 տաղանդների միջև, ուղղակի էս դեպքում Մեսսին դեռ փոքրա տարիքով, երևի դրանիցա, որ ավելի շատա ինքը  աչքի ընկնում

----------


## Լեո

> Սամվելը շատ ճիշտա ու ընտրությունն էլ շատ դժվարա ետ *2 տաղանդների* միջև, ուղղակի էս դեպքում Մեսսին դեռ փոքրա տարիքով, երևի դրանիցա, որ ավելի շատա ինքը  աչքի ընկնում


Բա որ երկուսն էլ տաղանդ են, ո՞նց ա Սամվելը ճիշտ (ըստ նրա Ինիեստան տաղանդավոր չէ) :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բա որ երկուսն էլ տաղանդ են, ո՞նց ա Սամվելը ճիշտ (ըստ նրա Ինիեստան տաղանդավոր չէ)


հա դե լավա... ես տաղանդ համարում եմ նրանց ովքեր մանկուց չքի են ընկնում.. մնացածը ուղակի զգտող հասնողներ են... ու ես իրանց ավելի լավ եմ տրամադրվում քան թե էն տաղանդավորներին որոնք իրանց տաղանդը վարի են տալիս

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող էսօր Անրին կարողա՞ չխաղա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող էսօր Անրին կարողա՞ չխաղա


Հայտնի կլինի միայն խախից 5 րոպե առաջ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հայտնի կլինի միայն խախից 5 րոպե առաջ


Դե էդ բնականաբար...Ուղղակի առանց էդ էլ խոսակցություններ կային,որ վնասվածք ունի. նոր էլ նայեցի,Վիվառոն բոլոր հարձակվողների համար գործակիցներ սահմանելա,իսկ Անրիի համար ոչ...  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե էդ բնականաբար...Ուղղակի առանց էդ էլ խոսակցություններ կային,որ վնասվածք ունի. նոր էլ նայեցի,Վիվառոն բոլոր հարձակվողների համար գործակիցներ սահմանելա,իսկ Անրիի համար ոչ...


Ոնց որ Կլասիկոյի ժամանակ էր ստացել.. բայց դե հարցա էլի .. կարողա ուղակի տակտիկական քայլա.. հուսով եմ տենցա  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

Անրին ու Պույոլը չեն խաղում, հա՞, փաստորեն  :Sad: :

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարձակումը էտօ'օյի հույսին ա լինելու? :Bad:

----------

Ուրվական (06.05.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Անրին ու Պույոլը չեն խաղում, հա՞, փաստորեն :


Պույոլը մի յան, բայց Անրին որ չի խաղում հեչ լավ չի :Cray: , երևի Ռեալի հետ խաղում ստացած թեթևակի վնասվածքը էտքան էլ թեթևակի չէ :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

չկա Անրին

----------


## Taurus

Ոչինչ չնեղվեք, դժվար ա լինելու, բայց լինելու ա :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ոչինչ չնեղվեք, դժվար ա լինելու, բայց լինելու ա


Հարուր դոլար:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> չկա Անրին


Տուրեն ա կենտրոնական խախ'ում  :Think:

----------


## Taurus

.....................................Valdes, Victor......................................
Daniel Alves ..Touré, Yaya...Piqué, Gerard ...... Abidal, Eric
 .............................................Busquets,........................................
 ..................Xavi....................................................Keita, Seydou
Messi, Lionel..............Eto'o, Samuel..............Iniesta, Andrés

երևի սենց

----------


## Ambrosine

բայց ինչու՞ չեմ ուրախանում, որ Բարսելոնը պարտվում ա :Shok:   :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

*ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱ՜Կ*

----------


## Ambrosine

Հալալ ա

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Շնորհավորում եմ, մալադեց Բարսաին :Good:  :Bux:

----------

Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավորում եմ. :Smile:

----------

Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Սենց Կալենդարից հետո սենց արդյունքը նշանակումա մի բան...

Բարսան Պենտայա Անելու 
 :Shout:  Սիրտս 50000 - իտակ խփումա  :Yahoo:  :Cray:  :Yahoo:

----------

Հայկօ (07.05.2009), Նորմարդ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Kita

Շնորհավորրրրրրրրր մեզ :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
Այ մարդ այ սենց է պետք խաղալ :Yahoo: 
Վայյյյյյյյյյյյյ նենց ուրախ եմմմմմմմմմմմմմ :Yahoo:

----------

Նորմարդ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Այ մարդ այ սենց է պետք խաղալ


Չէ սենց պետք չի... լավ էլի  :Not I: 

Ավելի լավա Ֆինալը Կլասիկոյիին նման լինի  :LOL:

----------

Նորմարդ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Չէ սենց պետք չի... լավ էլի 
> 
> Ավելի լավա Ֆինալը Կլասիկոյիին նման լինի


Կլասիկոս :Love: 
Տո խաղ լինի երկողմանի կարևորը`սիրուն խաղ :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Nareco

Ժողովուրդ  շնորհավորում եեեեեմ.........  :Hands Up:    
  Մոնումենտից մարդ կա՞ ակումբում, ձենս լսող չի եղել ժամը տենց... 1:30-ի կողմերը...  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:   :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովուրդ  շնորհավորում եեեեեմ.........    
>   Մոնումենտից մարդ կա՞ ակումբում, ձենս լսող չի եղել ժամը տենց... 1:30-ի կողմերը...


Հա.. Շրջանայինի կոմերն էլ իմ ձեննա լսվել  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Arman_I

Բառսելոնիստներ ես մի բան կասեմ...անկախ  նրանից թե մենք ինչ տիտղոսներ կնվաճենք էս սեզոնի վերջում,մենք ականատեսն ենք իրոք ֆանտաստիկ մի մրցաշրջանի...վայելեք ամեն մի պահը նրա....դեռ շաաաաաաատա հիշվելու 2008-2009ը....

----------

Yellow Raven (07.05.2009), Նորմարդ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ստեմֆորդ Բրիջ - Հաղթանա՞կ, թե՞ պարտություն: Արտաքնապես Հաղթանակ, նույնիսկ ավելին քան հաղթանակ, բայց միընույն ժամանակ իմ համար սա պարտություն էր: Ինչ Ճիշտա ճիշտա, եթե էսօր մրցավարը Կոլինան լիներ ասենք, ես խիստ կասկածում եմ որ Բարսան կհաղթեր: Հա Չելսին էլի խաղում էր փակ, սեղմված սեփական տուգանայինում, բայց շատ վտանգավոր գրոհում էր, Էս խաղում իմ կարծիքով խաղի հերոսը անկասկած Վիկտոր Վալդեսն էր: Մի շարք դրվագներում ուղղակի փայլուն գործեց: Մրցավարը ամբողջ խաղը փչացրես ու խառնեց իրար: Մեկ կամ երկու 11անոց պիտի նշանակեր, Կարմիր քարտ էլ չպիտի տար: Բայց եղավ էն ինչ եղավ: Ի դեպ նրանում որ Չելսին խաղում էր իր դարպասներին սեղմված խոսում է էն փաստը որ նույնիսկ կարմիրից հետո չէր զգացվում որ մի խաղացող պակաս էն: Պարզ էր որ նույն ձև պիտի խաղան դրան էլ նպաստեց անդրադարձի օգնությամբ Էսսիենի ֆանտաստիկ գոլը, մանավանդ Մադրիդի ջարդից հետո, հո չէին գժվել գան առաջ երկրորդ մադրիդ դառնային: Ճիշտն ասած ես սպասում էի խաղի վերջում Բարսելոնի գոլին, քանի որ առաջի խաղի նման խաղի վերջում Չելսիի ֆուտբոլիստները զգալի հոգնում էին ու կոնցենտրացիան պակասում էր, ու տրամաբանական էր, որ ամբողջ 90 րոպե նույն լարվածությանը չեն դիմանա, ւ վերջերում կհաջովի վերջապես մի ուղի գտնել դեպի դարպասը: Տենց էլ եղավ… Բայց այդ գնդակը չպիտի լիներ հաղթական, այլ ընդամենը հեղինակության գնդակ: Ինչևէ, ոչինչ անել չես կարող, էսա ֆուտբոլը, իրա անարդար կանոններով, որ չեն էլ ուզում օգտվեն տեսախցիկների կրկնապատկերներից: Մեկա ես շարունակելու եմ սիրել ֆուտբոլը, ու Բարսելոնա ակումբը: Իրենք համենայն դեպս մեղավոր դժվարա անվանել, Պայքարեցին մինչև վերջին վարկյանը: Մինչև մրցավարի սուլիչը ու խփեցին հաղթական գնդակը: Այ էտքանի համար արժանի էին հաղթելու որ չնայած կորուստներին կազմում կարմիր քարտին մինչև վերջին վարկյանը գրոհում էին: Բայց մեկա Մրցավարը շատ բան խառնեց էս խաղում... Ցավոք  :Sad: 

Ներսես_ԱՄ Բարսելոնի երկրպագու, 07,05,09թ.

----------

Ambrosine (07.05.2009), LL14 (07.05.2009), Morpheus_NS (07.05.2009), REAL_ist (07.05.2009), Ուրվական (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ստեմֆորդ Բրիջ - Հաղթանա՞կ, թե՞ պարտություն: Արտաքնապես Հաղթանակ, նույնիսկ ավելին քան հաղթանակ, բայց միընույն ժամանակ իմ համար սա պարտություն էր: Ինչ Ճիշտա ճիշտա, եթե էսօր մրցավարը Կոլինան լիներ ասենք, ես խիստ կասկածում եմ որ Բարսան կհաղթեր: Հա Չելսին էլի խաղում էր փակ, սեղմված սեփական տուգանայինում, բայց շատ վտանգավոր գրոհում էր, Էս խաղում իմ կարծիքով խաղի հերոսը անկասկած Վիկտոր Վալդեսն էր: Մի շարք դրվագներում ուղղակի փայլուն գործեց: Մրցավարը ամբողջ խաղը փչացրես ու խառնեց իրար: Մեկ կամ երկու 11անոց պիտի նշանակեր, Կարմիր քարտ էլ չպիտի տար: Բայց եղավ էն ինչ եղավ: Ի դեպ նրանում որ Չելսին խաղում էր իր դարպասներին սեղմված խոսում է էն փաստը որ նույնիսկ կարմիրից հետո չէր զգացվում որ մի խաղացող պակաս էն: Պարզ էր որ նույն ձև պիտի խաղան դրան էլ նպաստեց անդրադարձի օգնությամբ Էսսիենի ֆանտաստիկ գոլը, մանավանդ Մադրիդի ջարդից հետո, հո չէին գժվել գան առաջ երկրորդ մադրիդ դառնային: Ճիշտն ասած ես սպասում էի խաղի վերջում Բարսելոնի գոլին, քանի որ առաջի խաղի նման խաղի վերջում Չելսիի ֆուտբոլիստները զգալի հոգնում էին ու կոնցենտրացիան պակասում էր, ու տրամաբանական էր, որ ամբողջ 90 րոպե նույն լարվածությանը չեն դիմանա, ւ վերջերում կհաջովի վերջապես մի ուղի գտնել դեպի դարպասը: Տենց էլ եղավ… Բայց այդ գնդակը չպիտի լիներ հաղթական, այլ ընդամենը հեղինակության գնդակ: Ինչևէ, ոչինչ անել չես կարող, էսա ֆուտբոլը, իրա անարդար կանոններով, որ չեն էլ ուզում օգտվեն տեսախցիկների կրկնապատկերներից: Մեկա ես շարունակելու եմ սիրել ֆուտբոլը, ու Բարսելոնա ակումբը: Իրենք համենայն դեպս մեղավոր դժվարա անվանել, Պայքարեցին մինչև վերջին վարկյանը: Մինչև մրցավարի սուլիչը ու խփեցին հաղթական գնդակը: Այ էտքանի համար արժանի էին հաղթելու որ չնայած կորուստներին կազմում կարմիր քարտին մինչև վերջին վարկյանը գրոհում էին: Բայց մեկա Մրցավարը շատ բան խառնեց էս խաղում... Ցավոք 
> 
> Ներսես_ԱՄ Բարսելոնի երկրպագու, 07,05,09թ.


Բայց իրոք Բարսան արժանի էր այս հաղթանակին, ոչ թե էս խաղի համար, այլ ենդանրապես ամբողջ մրցաշարում պայքարեց, պայքարեց 3 ճակատով, ու կհասնի Բարսաս իր նպատակին :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (07.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Ներսես ջան հանաձայն չեմ... 

Հա Բա Հայաստանի հավաքականն էլ լիներ տենց հակագրոհներ կաներ.. բա ինչ կաներ... տղեքը սաղ կազմով առաջ էին գնում ու լիքը ազատ տեղ էր մնում... եթե Չելսին էդ էլ չաներ ես իրան հայաստանի հավաքականի կարգի թիմ կհամարեի...

Օրինակի համար ... վայթմ Ռումինիայի հետ խաղն էր...Էն որ Արա Հակոբյանը 3 մետրից չէր խփում... Հիշում եք ինչքան մամենտ ունեին Հայերը... որովհետև Էդ թիմը լռիվ առաջ էր եկել ու լիքը գրոհելու տեղ կար...

Ասածս էնա որ գոնե էտքանը Չելսին պետքա աներ... դրանից պակաս ամոթելա որ խաղար... էն դեպքում երբ Պույոլն ու Մարկեսը Չկային.. Էլ չեմ ասում որ Հենակետային էր խաղում Բուսկետսը.. որ զեմեն գնոլւ պահին նոր իմացա որ դաշտումա.. 

Ոբշմ սենց կորուստներով ու սենց Չֆուտբոլ խաղացող թիմին հետ համարում եմ միանշանակ հաղթանակ.., կամային հաղթանակ... 

Իսկ Պենալի հետ կապված էլի կրկնվեմ... Ցույց տվեք ինձ բացի Պիկեի ձեռքով խաղալու պահից մի այլ դրվագ որտեղ պենալ կար... դե լավ էլի...

Ու մի բան էլ... Խաղը Չելսիի համար տենց բեսամթ բարենպաստ ծավալվեց որովհետև Կինոյիով մի հատ հավայի պատահական իհարկե շատ սիրուն բայց դե մեկա պատահական գոլ արին հենց պխաղի սկզբից...

----------

Մարկիզ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> պատահական գոլ արին հենց պխաղի սկզբից...


հիմա էլ գոլը պատահական դարձավ.... ախորժակը ուտելուց է բացվում... թարգեք, արդեն ծիծաղելի է

----------


## Մարկիզ

> հիմա էլ գոլը պատահական դարձավ.... ախորժակը ուտելուց է բացվում... թարգեք, արդեն ծիծաղելի է


Աստղ, քիչ առաջ ինքդ Ինիեստայի առավել տրամաբանական գոլն անվանեցիր պատահականություն կողքի թեմայում: Զարմանալի տրամաբանություն է: Տեսնում ես՞, Աստղ, որ գնահատականդ խիստ անարդար է: Մի թեմայում մի երևույթն անվանում եք պատահական ու անբնական, իսկ մեկ այլ թեմայում դրանից առավել անբնական երևույթն անվանում եք ոչ պատահական: :Smile: 

Ծիծաղելին նման գնահատականներն են: :Smile:

----------

Լեո (07.05.2009), Նորմարդ (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսա, Բարսա, Բաա՜րսա՛ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, քիչ առաջ ինքդ Ինիեստայի առավել տրամաբանական գոլն անվանեցիր պատահականություն կողքի թեմայում: Զարմանալի տրամաբանություն է: Տեսնում ես՞, Աստղ, որ գնահատականդ խիստ անարդար է: Մի թեմայում մի երևույթն անվանում եք պատահական ու անբնական, իսկ մեկ այլ թեմայում դրանից առավել անբնական երևույթն անվանում եք ոչ պատահական:
> 
> Ծիծաղելին նման գնահատականներն են:


Ինիեստայի գոլը այնքանով էր պատահական, որ ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում իրենք ուղղակի տարածություն չունեին.. իսկ Էսյենի գոլը խաղի տրամաբանությունն էր. Չելսին արտակարգ պաշտպանվում էր ու սուր հակագրոհներ կազմակերպում... Չեխը համարյա չէր երևում...

մեկ է, սիրում եք հակառակորդին փոքրացնել

----------


## Լեո

> մեկ է, սիրում եք հակառակորդին փոքրացնել


Ա՛ստղ ջան, դու ոչ պակաս:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Ինիեստայի գոլը այնքանով էր պատահական, որ ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում իրենք ուղղակի տարածություն չունեին.. իսկ Էսյենի գոլը խաղի տրամաբանությունն էր. Չելսին արտակարգ պաշտպանվում էր ու սուր հակագրոհներ կազմակերպում... Չեխը համարյա չէր երևում...
> 
> մեկ է, սիրում եք հակառակորդին փոքրացնել


Մինչև էտ պահը, Չելսին ոչ միայն հակագրոհ չէր արել, այլ նույնիսկ իր կիսադաշտից նորմալ դուրս չէր եկել:
Հակագրոհները հետո էին, որոնցից ռեալ վտանգավոր մի 2-3-ը:
Մնացած դեպքերում Դրոգբան ու պաշտպանը իրար քաշքշելով մտնում էին տուգանային, Դրոգբան ընկնում էր ու պենալ էր ուզում:

----------

Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մինչև էտ պահը, Չելսին ոչ միայն հակագրոհ չէր արել, այլ նույնիսկ իր կիսադաշտից նորմալ դուրս չէր եկել:
> Հակագրոհները հետո էին, որոնցից ռեալ վտանգավոր մի 2-3-ը:
> Մնացած դեպքերում Դրոգբան ու պաշտպանը իրար քաշքշելով մտնում էին տուգանային, Դրոգբան ընկնում էր ու պենալ էր ուզում:


դե լավ էլի... էդ 9-րդ րոպեն էր ընդամենը, բայց հաստատ չեմ կարող քեզ հետ համաձայնել, թե առաջին անգամն էր, որ իրենց կիսադաշտից դուրս էին եկել. 9 րոպե Բարսելոնը չէր սեղմել իրենց դարպասին, դա անհնար է, նույնիսկ վիդեոները չեմ նայի, որ ապացուցեմ.եթե մեկը հիշում է րոպե առ րոպե, թող գրի էլի

հետո, ինչ 2-3 պահ? էս արդեն ֆանտաստիկայից էր, միայն այդքան 11 մ-ոց կարար նշանակեր Չելսիի օգտին

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ,հիմա արդեն պետքա սկսենք մտածել եզրափակչի մասին... Հարձակման գծում պետք է որ խնդիրներ չլինեն,իսկ պաշտպանությունը շատ մտահոգիչ է :Sad: 
Առանց Ալվես ու Աբիդալ :Sad: 

Երկու տարբերակ եմ տեսնում` 

Սիլվինյո------Պույոլ---Պիկե------Կասերես

Սիլվինյո------Պիկե-----Տուրե-----Պույոլ

Դժվարա լինելու Պեպի համար :Wink:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> դե լավ էլի... էդ 9-րդ րոպեն էր ընդամենը, բայց հաստատ չեմ կարող քեզ հետ համաձայնել, թե առաջին անգամն էր, որ իրենց կիսադաշտից դուրս էին եկել. 9 րոպե Բարսելոնը չէր սեղմել իրենց դարպասին, դա անհնար է, նույնիսկ վիդեոները չեմ նայի, որ ապացուցեմ.եթե մեկը հիշում է րոպե առ րոպե, թող գրի էլի
> 
> հետո, ինչ 2-3 պահ? էս արդեն ֆանտաստիկայից էր, միայն այդքան 11 մ-ոց կարար նշանակեր Չելսիի օգտին


Դե որ 9-րդ րոպեն էր էլ ինչի խաղի տրամաբանության մասինա խոսքը:
Էտ պահի դրույամբ նույն Նոու-Կամպի պատկերն էր Բարսան գրոհում էր Չելսին նստած էր իր կիսադաշտում:
Հենց գոլն էլ փոխեց խաղի տրամաբանությունը ու ստիպեց, Բարսային էլ ավելի մեծ ուժերով գրոհել:

Չնշանակված չելսիականների կարծիքով 11մետրանոցը դեռ գոլային պահ չի:
Տալիս էին Չեխին Չեխը տշում էր Դրոգբայի ուղղությամբ, բալքի մի բան կլնի սկզբունքով:
Դրոգբան պաշտպանին էր քաշում պաշտպանը իրան, տղա էր թող ոտքի վրա մնար գոլ խփեր; Մարդը գերադասում էր պառկեր կանցերտ ցույց տար:
Մյուս էպիզոդում, երբ գնդակը դիպավ խաղացողին հետո սահելով ՊԱՏԱՀԱԲԱՐ կպավ ձեռքին, էլի ոչ մի կանոններով 11մ չի:

----------

Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լավ,հիմա արդեն պետքա սկսենք մտածել եզրափակչի մասին... Հարձակման գծում պետք է որ խնդիրներ չլինեն,իսկ պաշտպանությունը շատ մտահոգիչ է
> Առանց Ալվես ու Աբիդալ
> 
> Երկու տարբերակ եմ տեսնում` 
> 
> Սիլվինյո------Պույոլ---Պիկե------Կասերես
> 
> Սիլվինյո------Պիկե-----Տուրե-----Պույոլ
> 
> Դժվարա լինելու Պեպի համար


Հնարավոր է Աբիդալի «կարմիր»-ը բողոքարկեն: Բացի այդ էդ չմո Կասերեսը չի կարող խաղալ եզրում: Իսկ Մարկեսի վնասվածքը շա՞տ է լուրջ: Չի վերականգնվի՞… Կարծում եմ՝ Տուրեն շատ է պետք կենտրոնում: Մանչն է…

----------


## Nareco

> Հնարավոր է Աբիդալի «կարմիր»-ը բողոքարկեն: Բացի այդ էդ չմո Կասերեսը չի կարող խաղալ եզրում: Իսկ Մարկեսի վնասվածքը շա՞տ է լուրջ: Չի վերականգնվի՞… Կարծում եմ՝ Տուրեն շատ է պետք կենտրոնում: Մանչն է…


Մարկեսն առնվազն մի քանի ամսով շարքից դուրս է եկել, մենիսկի վնասվածք է՝ ջիլն է կտրել:  :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ստեմֆորդ Բրիջ - Հաղթանա՞կ, թե՞ պարտություն: Արտաքնապես Հաղթանակ, նույնիսկ ավելին քան հաղթանակ, բայց միընույն ժամանակ իմ համար սա պարտություն էր: Ինչ Ճիշտա ճիշտա, եթե էսօր մրցավարը Կոլինան լիներ ասենք, ես խիստ կասկածում եմ որ Բարսան կհաղթեր: Հա Չելսին էլի խաղում էր փակ, սեղմված սեփական տուգանայինում, բայց շատ վտանգավոր գրոհում էր, Էս խաղում իմ կարծիքով խաղի հերոսը անկասկած Վիկտոր Վալդեսն էր: Մի շարք դրվագներում ուղղակի փայլուն գործեց: Մրցավարը ամբողջ խաղը փչացրես ու խառնեց իրար: Մեկ կամ երկու 11անոց պիտի նշանակեր, Կարմիր քարտ էլ չպիտի տար: Բայց եղավ էն ինչ եղավ: Ի դեպ նրանում որ Չելսին խաղում էր իր դարպասներին սեղմված խոսում է էն փաստը որ նույնիսկ կարմիրից հետո չէր զգացվում որ մի խաղացող պակաս էն: Պարզ էր որ նույն ձև պիտի խաղան դրան էլ նպաստեց անդրադարձի օգնությամբ Էսսիենի ֆանտաստիկ գոլը, մանավանդ Մադրիդի ջարդից հետո, հո չէին գժվել գան առաջ երկրորդ մադրիդ դառնային: Ճիշտն ասած ես սպասում էի խաղի վերջում Բարսելոնի գոլին, քանի որ առաջի խաղի նման խաղի վերջում Չելսիի ֆուտբոլիստները զգալի հոգնում էին ու կոնցենտրացիան պակասում էր, ու տրամաբանական էր, որ ամբողջ 90 րոպե նույն լարվածությանը չեն դիմանա, ւ վերջերում կհաջովի վերջապես մի ուղի գտնել դեպի դարպասը: Տենց էլ եղավ… Բայց այդ գնդակը չպիտի լիներ հաղթական, այլ ընդամենը հեղինակության գնդակ: Ինչևէ, ոչինչ անել չես կարող, էսա ֆուտբոլը, իրա անարդար կանոններով, որ չեն էլ ուզում օգտվեն տեսախցիկների կրկնապատկերներից: Մեկա ես շարունակելու եմ սիրել ֆուտբոլը, ու Բարսելոնա ակումբը: Իրենք համենայն դեպս մեղավոր դժվարա անվանել, Պայքարեցին մինչև վերջին վարկյանը: Մինչև մրցավարի սուլիչը ու խփեցին հաղթական գնդակը: Այ էտքանի համար արժանի էին հաղթելու որ չնայած կորուստներին կազմում կարմիր քարտին մինչև վերջին վարկյանը գրոհում էին: Բայց մեկա Մրցավարը շատ բան խառնեց էս խաղում... Ցավոք 
> 
> Ներսես_ԱՄ Բարսելոնի երկրպագու, 07,05,09թ.


Գովելի է օբյեկտիվությունդ:
Չելսին շատ անփույթ խաղաց հարձակման գծում, դրա համար էլ ինքը արժանի էր պարտության: Չնայած որ մրցավարը ոչխարություն շատ արեց, բայց դե Չելսին էնքան պահ ուներ ու չխփեց, որ մրցավարին մեղադրելու փոխարեն, առաջին հերթին թող իրենց խաղացողներին մեղադրեն: :Angry2:

----------

Cesare (07.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հնարավոր է Աբիդալի «կարմիր»-ը բողոքարկեն: Բացի այդ էդ չմո Կասերեսը չի կարող խաղալ եզրում: Իսկ Մարկեսի վնասվածքը շա՞տ է լուրջ: Չի վերականգնվի՞… Կարծում եմ՝ Տուրեն շատ է պետք կենտրոնում: Մանչն է…


Տուրեին ես կուզենայի տեսնեի հենակետայինի դիրքում, Բուսկետսը դեռ թույլա եզրափակչի համար :Sad:  Բայց էդ դեպքում պաշտպան մենակ Կասերեսնա մնում :Think:

----------

Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Քանի գնում Կրոյֆին շատ եմ սիրում: http://www.barcamania.com/news/6215.html  :Love: 

Ի դեպ Բալլակը երեկ երբ տենց գոռում էր մրցավարի վրա թող հիշի իրա իսկ խոսքերը Կամպ Նոույում, երբ էլի խայտառակ մրցավարությունից հետո ասեց, պետք չի տենց մրցավարների սխալների վրա շատ ուշադրություն դարձնել:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ծով

էս թիմի կողմից եմ միշտ...ինչ ա թե Բարսելոնան շատ եմ սիրում :Love:  գոնե ֆուտբոլ խաղալ գիտե՞ն :LOL:  կյանքում չեմ նայել, բայց ասեմ..էն օրը, որ ռեալին ցբխել ա, էդ իմ շնորհիվ ա եղել :Cool:  :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> 


մի քիչ սխալ ես նկարել, սիլվինյոն կյանքում աջ չի կարա խաղա
Պույոլ  ..........   Տուրե  ............ Պիկե-.....Սիլվինյո

կամ էլ Մարկեսը կամ Միլիտոն կհասցնեն լավանալ

----------

Yellow Raven (08.05.2009), Լեո (08.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինիեստայի գոլը այնքանով էր պատահական, որ ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում իրենք ուղղակի տարածություն չունեին.. իսկ Էսյենի գոլը *խաղի տրամաբանությունն էր**. Չելսին արտակարգ պաշտպանվում էր ու սուր հակագրոհներ կազմակերպում... Չեխը համարյա չէր երևում...
> *
> մեկ է, սիրում եք հակառակորդին փոքրացնել


Աստղ Խաղը նայե՞լ ես  :Shok:   :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չեխի գոլերին մի հատ հարվածա եղել

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեխի գոլերին մի հատ հարվածա եղել


Բա տենց էլ պետքա լիներ... Ուղակի հարցը էնա տենց կլիներ թե չէ.. եթե էն հավայի 9րդ րոպեի գոլը չլիներ...

----------


## REAL_ist

Սամո ջան էս սեզոնի Բարսան հաստատ ավելի արժանիա քան Չելսին ֆինալում խաղալու, բայց կոնկրետ էս խաղը Չելսին տակտիկապես կերավ ուղղակի Բարսային լռիվ վնասազերծելով ու վերջի րոպեի գոլը ոչ մի բան չի փոխում
ու եթե գոնե մի հատ պենալ դներ խայտառակ սուդյան լռիվ ուրիշ խաղ կարար գնար, ամենայավնի պենալը հենց առաջիններ, որ ալվեսը Մալուդային գրկեց քցեց, սուդյան պենալի տեղը շտռաֆ դրեց...

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո ջան էս սեզոնի Բարսան հաստատ ավելի արժանիա քան Չելսին ֆինալում խաղալու, բայց կոնկրետ էս խաղը Չելսին տակտիկապես կերավ ուղղակի Բարսային լռիվ վնասազերծելով ու վերջի րոպեի գոլը ոչ մի բան չի փոխում
> ու եթե գոնե մի հատ պենալ դներ խայտառակ սուդյան լռիվ ուրիշ խաղ կարար գնար, ամենայավնի պենալը հենց առաջիններ, որ ալվեսը Մալուդային գրկեց քցեց, սուդյան պենալի տեղը շտռաֆ դրեց...


Ըտեղ բան չումեն ասելու խախտում կար... բայց իմ հիշելով սահմաններից դուս էր  :Think:  

Բայց դե եթե էտի դուրս էր մյուս կադրն էլ մենակ էն Պիկեյի ձեռքովն էր.. ուրիշ տեղ պենալ հաստատ չկար... նույնքան որքան կարմիր չկար... 

Այլ հարցա որ Սուձյան խոտ էր... բայց դե էտ չի նշանակում թե Բարսային էր պաշտպանում... ուղակի սովորական անվնաս խոտ էր

----------


## REAL_ist

հա ես չեմ էլ ասում պաշտպանում էր, պռոստը խաղը փչացրեց ,չթողեց զույգի իրական ուժեղագույնը պարզվի :Wink: 


http://www.as.com/futbol/fotogaleria...asdasftb_2/Zes

----------

Ambrosine (08.05.2009), Rammstein (07.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> հա ես չեմ էլ ասում պաշտպանում էր, պռոստը խաղը փչացրեց ,չթողեց զույգի իրական ուժեղագույնը պարզվի


Դե նույն ձև էլ Բալակին Կարմիր չտալով.. ու Պենալ չդնելով Սուձյան առաջին խաղը իվնաս ԲԱրսայի էր փչացրել.. ինչ արած հիմա էտա..

----------


## REAL_ist

առաջի խաղում կարար Պույոլին էլ տար երկրորդ դեղինը, են խաղի սխալները ու էս խաղինը անհամեմատելի են, սենց խայտառակ մրցավարություն շուտվանից չէր եղել ՉԼ-ում

----------


## Լեո

Ժո՛ղ, էսքան վիճելուց ի՞նչ օգուտ :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դրոգբան պաշտպանին էր քաշում պաշտպանը իրան, տղա էր թող ոտքի վրա մնար գոլ խփեր; Մարդը գերադասում էր պառկեր կանցերտ ցույց տար:


Կասկերոն տղա էր, թող ոտքի վրա մնար :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ Խաղը նայե՞լ ես


իմ մոտ կասկած առաջացավ, որ դու չես նայել?  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Հենց Վալդեսը (Վարդգեսը - ©Սանվել) մի սխալ ա թույլ տալիս, սաղով խեղճ տղուն «տռաս» ենք հանում, բայց երբ փայլուն խաղ ա խաղում, «համեստորեն» լռում ենք: Արդար չէ: 
Չելսիի հետ խաղում ոչ-ոքիի մեջ շատ մեծ էր Վալդեսի ավանդը: Առնվազն մեկ անգամ (հնարավոր է մեկից ավել, էս պահին չեմ հիշում) Բարսային փրկեց 100 տոկոսանոց գոլային վտանգից: Նույնը նաև առաջին խաղում:

Էնպես որ ֆինալ դուրս գալու հարցում, կարծում եմ, ամենամեծը Վալդեսի ավանդն ա: Եկեք տղու գործը գնահատենք:

Հալա ա քեզ Վարդգես :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.05.2009), Սամվել (08.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես իմ գրառման մեջ գրել էի դրա մասին  :Wink:  Վրթոի լավագույն խաղերից էր: Շատ վստա հ էր գործում:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես իմ գրառման մեջ գրել էի դրա մասին  Վրթոի լավագույն խաղերից էր: Շատ վստա հ էր գործում:


Ներսես ջան, չէի տեսել: 
Հիմա կնայեմ :Smile:

----------


## salatik

ես օրինակ Բարսելոնին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց դե շատ վատ էր խաղում Չելսիի հետ, ահավոր էր:  Ես հիասթափված եմ մի թեթև :Sad:

----------

REAL_ist (08.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժող, համարյա բոլորդ էլ փաստում եք, որ Չելսիի հետ Բարսելոնը վատ էր խաղում, շատ վատ: Իսկ ի՞նչ կառաջարկեիք անել Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստներին, ինչպե՞ս պետք է խաղային, որ խաղը ստացվեր, դուք էլ հավանեիք: Հաշվի առեք, որ Չելսին յոթ-ութ-ինը խաղացողով իր տուգանայինից ու տուգանայինի մատույցներից չէր հեռանում: Դիտավորյալ գնդակը զիջում էր Բարսելոնին: Պրեյսինգ իր և հատկապես Բարսայի կիսադաշտում գրեթե չէր իրականացնում: Հատուկենտ հակագրոհներից հետո բոլոր խաղացողները միանգամից ետ էին փախչում ու դիրքավորվում իրենց տուգանայինում:
Հիմա խնդրում եմ՝ մի ասեք, որ դուք ֆուտբոլում պրոֆեսիոնալ չեք և չեք կարող խորհուրդ տալ կամ որևէ առաջարկ անել: Բոլորդ էլ կարող եք, համոզված եմ: Ասեք, խնդրում եմ, մի փոքր մանրամասնորեն.
*Ի՞նչ պետք է անեին Չավին, Ինիեստան, Ալվեշը, Մեսսին, Էտոոն, Աբիդալը, մյուսները, որպեսզի կարողանային ճեղքել Չելսիի պաշտպանությունը*, որը բաղկացած էր ութ-ինը ֆուտբոլիստից ու որոնք ավելի բարձրահասակ են, ֆիզիկապես ամուր, քան Բարսելոնի խաղացողները:

----------

Լեո (08.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> հարգելիս ամեն ինչ չէ որ ՉԼ-ով է սկսվում ու ավարտվում
> Յուվենտուսի մրցանակները էնքան շատ են , կփորձեմ մի քանիսն ասել
> 27 անգամ Սկուդետտոյի հաղթող, Իտալիայի ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմնա, չեմ հաշվում են 2 մրցանակը, որ տվեցին Ինտերին, թե չէ 29 էր
> Իտալիայի գավաթը 9 անգամ, Սուպեր գավաթը 4 անգամ, Գավաթների գավաթը 1 անգամ,  ՉԼ - 2 անգամ, Եվրոպայի սուպեր գավաթը 2 անգամ, Ուեֆա - 3 անգամ,  Տոյոտա- 2 անգամ (միջմայրցամաքաիննա), Ինտերտոտո -1 անգամ ու չկասկածեք կշարունակվի հլը :
> 
> Իսկ դու որ թիմի երկրպագու ես?


Իսպանիայի առաջնության հաղթող -18
Իսպանիայի գավաթակիր -24
Չլ հաղթող- 2
Գավաթակիրների գավաթ- 4
Տոնավաճառների գավաթ, որը փոխվեց հետո ՈւԵՖԱ-ի գավաթի -3
Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթակիր- 2
Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթակիր- 11

Էլ չեմ ասում` ինչեր կաներ, եթե չլինեին մշտական ճնշումները և այլն:
Բարսելոնն էլ աշխարհում ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրող թիմն է: Բարսելոնի գերնպատակը գեղեցիկ, արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլով իր երկրպագուներին ուրախացնելն է, թեկուզ և սեփական պաշտպանության հաշվին; :Smile:

----------

Լեո (08.05.2009)

----------


## salatik

ես գիտես որ Բարսելոնին եմ կարոտում, Կլյուվերտի, էն ժամանակ ինքը իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստն էր, իսկ որ Դավիդսը Յուվեից տեղափոխվեց Բարսա, դա արդեն վերջն էր, Բարսան կրիզիսի մեջ էր, Դավիդսը վերակենդանացրեց  :Ok: 
ու ընդհանրապես Յուվեից շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ են դուրս եկել, մեկը հենց Տիերի Անրին  :Hands Up: , Վան դեր Սարը, Զիդանի մասին խոսք չկա, որ թիմ գնացել են ծախկացրել են  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (08.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ես գիտես որ Բարսելոնին եմ կարոտում, Կլյուվերտի, էն ժամանակ ինքը իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստն էր, իսկ որ Դավիդսը Յուվեից տեղափոխվեց Բարսա, դա արդեն վերջն էր, Բարսան կրիզիսի մեջ էր, Դավիդսը վերակենդանացրեց 
> ու ընդհանրապես Յուվեից շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ են դուրս եկել, մեկը հենց Տիերի Անրին , Վան դեր Սարը, Զիդանի մասին խոսք չկա, որ թիմ գնացել են ծախկացրել են


Տիերի Անրին Յուվենթուսում լավ չխաղաց: Նրա ֆուտբոլային տաղանդը արտահայտվել է Արսենալում: ՉՆայած, նախքան Յուվենթուս տեղափոխվելը, նա համարվում էր լավ հարձակվող, մասնակցել էր 98- աշխարհի առաջնությանը, բայց նա Յուվենթուսում չկարողացավ խաղալ: Բայց դե, Վենգերը մեծ մարզիչ է: Վերցրեց Անրիին ու նրան դարձրեց մեգաաստղ: Այ, Զիդանը ծաղկեց Յուվենթուսում: Դավիդսն էլ իհարկե, լավ խաղաց, բայց չպետք է մոռանալ, որ նրա հետ միասին թիմ էր եկել Ռոնալդինյոն: :Smile:  Բարսան այդ տարի երկրորդ տեղը գրավեց:

----------


## Լեո

> ես օրինակ Բարսելոնին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց դե շատ վատ էր խաղում Չելսիի հետ, ահավոր էր:  Ես հիասթափված եմ մի թեթև


Վատը էլի կարելի ա ընդունել (Չելսին խիստ փակ ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում ու թույլ չէր տալիս Բարսային լրիվ ռեալիզացնել իր խաղը): Բայց այ «շատ վատ»-ը չհասկացա: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «շատ վատ»:  :Think: 

Ես «շատ վատ» ասելով՝ կհասկանայի, որ Բարսան դավաճանել ա իր խաղային սկզբունքը ու սկսել ա խաղալ պաշտպանողական, փակ ու անդիտարժան խաղ, խաղ հանուն արդյունքի, ոչ հանուն երկրպագուների: Բայց ակնհայտ էր, որ էդպիսի բան չկար: Նույն հարձակողական ու բաց ֆուտբոլն էր (էն էլ առանց երկու` խաղադաշտում «եղանակ» ստեղծող ֆուտբոլիստների  ):

----------


## Taurus

վերջացավ: 4 խաղում 2 միավորը դժվար չի
Հուսով եմ երեկոյան կշնորհավորենք իրար:
կարծում եմ այսօր երկրրորդ կազմով ենք լինելու՝ Գլեբ, Գուդի, Բոժան, Պեդրո և Կասեռես

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> վերջացավ: 4 խաղում 2 միավորը դժվար չի
> Հուսով եմ երեկոյան կշնորհավորենք իրար:
> կարծում եմ այսօր երկրրորդ կազմով ենք լինելու՝ Գլեբ, Գուդի, Բոժան, Պեդրո և Կասեռես


Ինձ տվումա պետքա պաշտպանուտյան փորձարկումները սկսի որ Չլ ֆինալում մի քիչ վստահ լինեն տղեքը

----------


## Taurus

> Ինձ տվումա պետքա պաշտպանուտյան փորձարկումները սկսի որ Չլ ֆինալում մի քիչ վստահ լինեն տղեքը


Ես չգիտեմ ոնց ա գործերը Մարկեսի հետ: դե եթե չհասցրեց ստիպված ա Պույոլին դնի աջ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես չգիտեմ ոնց ա գործերը Մարկեսի հետ: դե եթե չհասցրեց ստիպված ա Պույոլին դնի աջ


Մարկեսը հաստատ չի հասցնի... Ստիպված պետքա Տուրեին նորից խաղացնի կենտրոնական պաշտպան,  ուրիշ տարբերակ չունենք... :Sad: 

Իսկ էսօր ինձ թվումա չեմպիոն ենք դառնալու :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

367890199.jpg

 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (10.05.2009), Taurus (10.05.2009), Սամվել (10.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Հա ու ինչ?
Լավ էղավ որ սենց էղավ, թող հիմա ջոկեն էն անգամվա ցավը որն ա, որ Տերին Վալդեսին էնքան էր սիորւմ, որ չկչողացավ դիմանա գրկեց հենց խաղի ժամանակ, հենց հարվածի պահին  :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (10.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ինչ ուզում ա լինի, Բարսան արդեն եզրախակիչում ա՝ ի տարբերություն որոշ թիմերի :Tongue:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ժող, համարյա բոլորդ էլ փաստում եք, որ Չելսիի հետ Բարսելոնը վատ էր խաղում, շատ վատ: Իսկ ի՞նչ կառաջարկեիք անել Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստներին, ինչպե՞ս պետք է խաղային, որ խաղը ստացվեր, դուք էլ հավանեիք: Հաշվի առեք, որ Չելսին յոթ-ութ-ինը խաղացողով իր տուգանայինից ու տուգանայինի մատույցներից չէր հեռանում: Դիտավորյալ գնդակը զիջում էր Բարսելոնին: Պրեյսինգ իր և հատկապես Բարսայի կիսադաշտում գրեթե չէր իրականացնում: Հատուկենտ հակագրոհներից հետո բոլոր խաղացողները միանգամից ետ էին փախչում ու դիրքավորվում իրենց տուգանայինում:
> Հիմա խնդրում եմ՝ մի ասեք, որ դուք ֆուտբոլում պրոֆեսիոնալ չեք և չեք կարող խորհուրդ տալ կամ որևէ առաջարկ անել: Բոլորդ էլ կարող եք, համոզված եմ: Ասեք, խնդրում եմ, մի փոքր մանրամասնորեն.
> *Ի՞նչ պետք է անեին Չավին, Ինիեստան, Ալվեշը, Մեսսին, Էտոոն, Աբիդալը, մյուսները, որպեսզի կարողանային ճեղքել Չելսիի պաշտպանությունը*, որը բաղկացած էր ութ-ինը ֆուտբոլիստից ու որոնք ավելի բարձրահասակ են, ֆիզիկապես ամուր, քան Բարսելոնի խաղացողները:


Այս հարցիս պատասխանն այդպես էլ չստացա:

 :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Այս հարցիս պատասխանն այդպես էլ չստացա:


Այդ հարցի պատասխանը կոնկրետ ոչ ոք չի կարող տալ:
Քո թվարկած տղերքը իրենցից ինչ հասնում էր արեցին :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այդ հարցի պատասխանը կոնկրետ ոչ ոք չի կարող տալ:
> Քո թվարկած տղերքը իրենցից ինչ հասնում էր արեցին


Ի՞նչ գիտես: Կարող է՝ մարդ կա, ով կարող է պատասխանել, բայց համեստություն է անում: :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ի՞նչ գիտես: Կարող է՝ մարդ կա, ով կարող է պատասխանել, բայց համեստություն է անում:


Շատ մարդ կա, որ կուզենար մի պուճուր «զացեպկա» ունենալ, որ «վեդրո»-ներով ցեխաջուրը շփեր Բարսայի վար: Բայց մենք հո գիտենք, որ տենց «զացեպկաներ» չկան :Smile:

----------

Taurus (10.05.2009), Սամվել (10.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պատրաստվեք,չեմպիոնության հոտը արդեն գալիսա :Tongue: 

Բարսելոնա-Վիլյառեալ 1-0

Կեյտանա բացել հաշիվը :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. Թուուուո, 1-1  :Sad:

----------


## salatik

Արագ ֆուտբոլա` 10 րոպեում 2 գոլ, ափսոս ցույց  չեն տալիս :

----------


## Yellow Raven

2-1...ՈՒռաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Էտո'ո :Tongue:  :Tongue: 

102-րդ գոլը առաջնությունում,իսկ Էտո'ոյի 28-րդ գոլը :Tongue:  :Tongue: 

Առաջ,դեպի հաղթանակ :Smile:

----------

Լեո (10.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Արդեն 3-1 :Hands Up: 

Շնորհավորում եմ, արդեն *ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ* ենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ի դեպ գոլի հեղինակը Դանի Ալվեսն է,այն էլ *տուգանային հարվածից*

Վերջին անգամ երևի Ռոնալդինյոն էր Բարսում տուգանայինից գոլ խփել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աբիդալին աչքիս կայֆա տվել կարմիր ստանալը :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

Մնացինք 10 հոգով+11 մետրանոց...

3-2 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Ոչինչ, էդ էլ կանցնի :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

3:3 սուտի ինտրիգ են պահում

----------

Սամվել (10.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ արդեն մանրից սկսեմ գրելս,մրցավարը 4 րոպե ավելացրեց.... :Sad: 

*Բարսա,Բարսա,Բաաաաարսա*  :Love: 

Ձեզ տենանք տղեք,քիչ մնաց դիմացեք: Գուդյոնսեննա մտնում Մեսսի տեղը, արդեն հաշիվ են պահում աչքիս :Think:  :Think: 

Լավ է էս կյանք չի,թուրքը մնումա թուրք.... Նիհաթ Կահվեչի 3-3... Ու չեմպիոնությունը 1 շաբաթով հետաձգվումա :Angry2:

----------

Լեո (10.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Մնաց մի միավոր... 3 խաղում...

----------


## Taurus

գավաթի եզրափակիչը երբ ա?

----------


## Լեո

> գավաթի եզրափակիչը երբ ա?


ամսի 13-ին :Wink:

----------


## Kita

> ամսի 13-ին


Էդ համ ծնունդիտ օրը համ պետականիս ու դիպլոմայինիս :Jpit: )
Նվեր է մեզ լինելու :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> ամսի 13-ին


Գնա՞նք նայենք  :Blush:

----------


## Arman_I

Էս ամենը ունի իր բացատրությունը ըստ իս...ժողովուրդ դժվարա խաղալ Վալենսիա-Չելսի-Ռեալ-Չելսի-Վիլյառեալ գրաֆիկով...վերջում ուղղակի հազիվ էին իրանց քաշ տալի տղեքը...

Հ.Գ.Սուդյան Չելսիի բալելշիկ էր :LOL: Էլ չասեմ գոյություն չունեցող պենալ և կարմիր...+Չավիի խփած մաքուր գոլը չհաշվեց :Bad:

----------


## Լեո

> Գնա՞նք նայենք


Գիշերվա 1-ին ա: Ես որ գամ, հազիվ 3 անց կես տուն գամ: Էդ դեպքում ժամը 7-ին էլ չեմ կարա զարթնեմ, որ գնամ գործի :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս ամենը ունի իր բացատրությունը ըստ իս...ժողովուրդ դժվարա խաղալ Վալենսիա-Չելսի-Ռեալ-Չելսի-Վիլյառեալ գրաֆիկով...վերջում ուղղակի հազիվ էին իրանց քաշ տալի տղեքը...
> 
> Հ.Գ.Սուդյան Չելսիի բալելշիկ էրԷլ չասեմ գոյություն չունեցող պենալ և կարմիր...+Չավիի խփած մաքուր գոլը չհաշվեց


Ցույց են տվե՞լ

----------


## Սամվել

> Գիշերվա 1-ին ա: Ես որ գամ, հազիվ 3 անց կես տուն գամ: Էդ դեպքում ժամը 7-ին էլ չեմ կարա զարթնեմ, որ գնամ գործի:


ուրեմն անկախ նրանից գործի կլինեմ թե չէ կգամ  :Yahoo:

----------


## Arman_I

> Ցույց են տվե՞լ


Վզգոենց տունը հա... :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վզգոենց տունը հա...


Տենցա էլի մենակ մենակ  :Beee:   :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Խնդալս գալիսա լուրջ եմ ասում. Առաջին անգամ Պեպը որոշեց հաշիվ պահի ու առռհա. Խնդալուա . . . Բայց դե տղեքինել մեղադրելու չի մահացու գրաֆիկով էին խաղում վերջի 3 շաբատը. Ոչինչ վռազ չենք, մի շաբատ խամբերենք  :Smile: .

----------


## Arman_I

մի հատ էլ վատ լուր...Ինիեստանա տռավմա ստացել... :Think:  :Sad:  մինչև էտ անտեր ֆինալը աչքիս սաղ մարդ չի մնալու...էս հոգնած Մանչի բախտը էս ոնցա բերում...սկզբից սուտի կալենդարը սարքին...Պոռտոյով,0-ական Արսենալով բանով հասան ֆինալ...Բառսելոնն էլ 3 ճակատով մաքառումա...երբ որ էս Լալիգա կոչեցյալ գավաթը ապրիլին արդեն մերը պետքա լիներ.... :Angry2: տենանք մինչև ֆինալ Անրիի ու Ինիեստայի հետ ինչա լինում....

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> մի հատ էլ վատ լուր...Ինիեստանա տռավմա ստացել... մինչև էտ անտեր ֆինալը աչքիս սաղ մարդ չի մնալու...


Աաաաա ի՞նչքանովա լուրջ տռավմեն Արմ ջան, տտե հլը խաբար չկա

----------


## Լեո

Սաղ «տռամվա» ստացան :Sad:  Չեմ ջոԳում, նա՞վս ա, ինչ ա :Dntknw: 
Բա ամսի 1-ին գավաթի եզրափակիչում ո՞վ ա խաղալու:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խնդալս գալիսա լուրջ եմ ասում. Առաջին անգամ Պեպը որոշեց հաշիվ պահի ու առռհա. Խնդալուա . . . Բայց դե տղեքինել մեղադրելու չի մահացու գրաֆիկով էին խաղում վերջի 3 շաբատը. Ոչինչ վռազ չենք, մի շաբատ խամբերենք .


Չեմպիոնը արդեն պարզ է, ու ինձ թվում է, որ Լա լիգան հիմա բուքմեյքերների ձեռքերում է:

----------


## Լեո

> Բա ամսի 1-ին գավաթի եզրափակիչում ո՞վ ա խաղալու:


Ուզում էի ասել ամսի 13-ին :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ինյեստան շուտ կլավանա, ինքն ա ասել:
Ռեալը ինքն իրան կքցի փոսը, կարանք մնացածն էլ կրվենք  :Tongue: :
Գավաթին թ-րդ կազմով էլ յոլա կգնանք, Բիլբաոն չի դիմանա:
Մնում ա Հռոմը, պետք ա բոլոր ուժերը պահել

----------

Լեո (12.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Առաջնությունը համամիտ եմ կարանք արդեն աչքաթող անենք,բայց Ատլետիկի հետ խաղին պետքա ամենայն լրջությամբ պատրաստվել... Հետաքրքիրա,թե պեպը ում կխաղացնի Անրիի դիրքում` Բոյանին,թե Գլեբին? Կամ էլ կարողա Էտո'ոյին տանի եզր,կենտրոնում Բոյան դնի,ով գիտի;

----------


## Arman_I

> Աաաաա ի՞նչքանովա լուրջ տռավմեն Արմ ջան, տտե հլը խաբար չկա


Ոնց որ թե արդեն հուսադրող լուրեր կան Ներսես ջան...ասում են ամեն ինչ կանեն բժիշկները...Անդրեսն էլ ասելա բառացիորեն Ես կլինեմ Հռոմում... :Smile:  :Hands Up: 
Վոբշմ-Ինիեստա,Անրի ձեզ ենք սպասում տղեք ջան

----------

Kita (11.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (11.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դզեց  :Yahoo:  Սատկացնելու ենք Քիսոենց  :Goblin:

----------

Լեո (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

-- Կնի՛կ, պիտի դիմանաս մինչև մյուս շաբաթ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Taurus (12.05.2009), Yellow Raven (12.05.2009), Լեո (12.05.2009), Մարկիզ (12.05.2009), Սամվել (12.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Գավաթին 2-րդ կազմով էլ յոլա կգնանք, Բիլբաոն չի դիմանա;


Էսպիսի կարևոր խաղում պետք չէ մրցակցին թերագնահատել, ով էլ նա լինի:  :Wink: 
Տղերքը էսքան պայքարել են երեք տիտղեսներին էլ տիրանալու համար, պետք չէ ամենավերջում ոչ լուրջ մոտենալ դրան: :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խիա վաբշե Վիվառոն խաղը ամսի 14-ի վրա գրել? Կարողա էսօր չի՞

Հ.Գ. Գրածա ամսի 15,ժամը 01:00...Այսինքն` 14-ի իրիկունը...

----------


## Լեո

> Խիա վաբշե Վիվառոն խաղը ամսի 14-ի վրա գրել? Կարողա էսօր չի՞
> Հ.Գ. Գրածա ամսի 15,ժամը 01:00...Այսինքն` 14-ի իրիկունը...


Վահիկ ջան, դու էստեղ նայի :Wink:  Էստեղ միշտ ճիշտ են գրում :Smile: 
http://www.soccerstand.com/soccer/en/spain

----------

Yellow Raven (12.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան, դու էստեղ նայի Էստեղ միշտ ճիշտ են գրում
> http://www.soccerstand.com/soccer/en/spain


Բա ուրա չկա խաղը? Վաղնա էլի...

----------


## Լեո

> Բա ուրա չկա խաղը? Վաղնա էլի...


Խաղը կա :Smile:  
Իսպանիայի ժամանակով ամսի 13-ին ժամը 22:00, մեր ժամանակով ամսի 14-ին՝ 01:00  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Խաղը կա 
> Իսպանիայի ժամանակով ամսի 13-ին ժամը 22:00, մեր ժամանակով ամսի 14-ին՝ 01:00


Վայ ես էլ մտածում էի երեկա 13-ը :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս Վարդգեսին ի՞նչ ա եղել, որ Պինտոնա խաղում: ըհը 1-0 արդեն [ :Angry2: ]

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս Վարդգեսին ի՞նչ ա եղել, որ Պինտոնա խաղում: ըհը 1-0 արդեն []


ցույց տալիս են Հայաստանում?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ցույց տալիս են Հայաստանում՞


Արբանյակային ртр-спорт Աստղ ջան.
Որ ման գաս պտի որ տուրքականներից մեկը ցույց տա.

Համել արդեն 1-1 Տուրեն 3 հոգու չլեց ու կրակեց տուգանայինի դրսից [ :Hands Up: ]

----------

Ambrosine (14.05.2009), Լեո (15.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

3-1 Արբանյակ եմ ուզու՜՜մ  :Sad: 

Մենք ենք հաղթում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> 3-1 Արբանյակ եմ ուզու՜՜մ 
> 
> Մենք ենք հաղթում


իսկ վերջին 2 գոլերը ովքեր խփեցին? 1-ին կազմով ա խաղում?

----------


## LL14

> 3-1 Արբանյակ եմ ուզու՜՜մ 
> 
> Մենք ենք հաղթում


Արբանյակի կարիք չկա թուրքիայի ալիքը խաղը ցույց ա տալիս , ես նայում եմ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

ԻՄ մոտ էտ էլ չի բռնում... 

Բոյան Մեսսի, Հիմա էլ Խավի 4-1 

Էսի 1  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (14.05.2009), Լեո (15.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հաղթեցիք? Շնորհավոր

----------

Nareco (14.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Օլեե˜, օլեե˜, օլեեե˜, Կամպեոնննես, կամպեոնե˜ս... 
Էդ ջան, սրանից լա՞վ նվեր ծննդյանդ օրվա առթիվ...  :Jpit:

----------


## LL14

Շնորհավոր
Ամեն ինչ շատ լավ էր, չհաշված Բիլբաոյի ֆանատների,որոնք  իրենց լավ չդրսեվորեցին

----------

Nareco (14.05.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

Կամպեոնես-կամպեոնես-օլե-օլե-օլե :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: Շնորհավոր ժող ջան...իսկականից որ էս 1 :Tongue:  :Hands Up: Բոյանի ու Տուռեյի գոլերը ընտիր էին.... :Hands Up:

----------

Ապե Ջան (14.05.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

օլե-օլե-օլե  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր ժող ջան, ուրախ եմ որ չեմպիոն դառան, եկող սեզոնի առաջի խաղը սուպերգավաթ` Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա :Yahoo: ինչ սկիզբա լինելու սեզոնի :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (14.05.2009), Նորմարդ (14.05.2009), Սամվել (14.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Շնորհավոր ժող ջան, ուրախ եմ որ չեմպիոն դառան, եկող սեզոնի առաջի խաղը սուպերգավաթ` Ռեալ-Բարսելոնաինչ սկիզբա լինելու սեզոնի


Ես էլ ուզում էի հարցնեի, ոնց ա լինելու սուպերգավաթի խաղը Բարսա- Բարսա՞  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ առաջին գավաթի կապակցությամբ... 4-ը դեռ առջևում են :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. Շնորհավորում եմ նաև Ռեալի երկրպագուներին,Ռեալը ստացավ Սուպերգավաթի ուղեգիր :LOL:

----------

Taurus (16.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (14.05.2009), Սամվել (14.05.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Շնորհավոր ժող ջան, ուրախ եմ որ չեմպիոն դառան, եկող սեզոնի առաջի խաղը սուպերգավաթ` Ռեալ-Բարսելոնաինչ սկիզբա լինելու սեզոնի


բա էտ իմֆորմացիան որտեղից ես ճշտել???

----------


## REAL_ist

եթե գավաթը լիգայի չեմպիոննա կրում, սուպերգավաթում 2-րդ տեղ զբաղեցրած թիմնա խաղում, իմ իմանալով տենցա, թե հակառակը իմացող կա թող ասի

----------

Yellow Raven (14.05.2009), Սամվել (14.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Շատ ուրախացա, բայց խաղը չեմ նայել, քնել եմ :Blush:

----------

Yellow Raven (14.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Բարս ջան :Love: 

Շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (15.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալը 1-0 կրվումա... Եթե չկարողացավ հաղթի հենց էսօր էլ պաշտոնապես չեմպիոն կդառնանք :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ռեալը 1-0 կրվումա... Եթե չկարողացավ հաղթի հենց էսօր էլ պաշտոնապես չեմպիոն կդառնանք


Ավելի լավ ա հաղթի, մենք կրելով չեմպիոն դառնանք :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ավելի լավ ա հաղթի, մենք կրելով չեմպիոն դառնանք


Արդեն 1-1 ա Ռեալի խաղը:

----------


## Լեո

Արդեն 2-1  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Վիլիառեալ 3 - 2 Ռեալ

Բարսան Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնն է  :Hands Up: 
*
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈ՜Ր...*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վիլիառեալ 3 - 2 Ռեալ
> 
> Բարսան Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնն է 
> *
> ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈ՜Ր..*.


ինչ ասեմ? էս տարի արժանին Բարսելոնն էր
շնորհավոր

----------


## Ուրվական

Հաստատ արժանի էր... Շնորհավոր, բարսելոնիստներ ջան, վայելեք, արժանի էիք :Smile: :

----------

Լեո (17.05.2009), Մանե (17.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ինչ ասեմ? *էս տարի* արժանին Բարսելոնն էր


Ընդմիշտ  :Tongue:  (Կոկա-կոլայի նման :Jpit:  )

----------


## Arman_I

Բարսամաններ *ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ* :Hands Up: Հիանալի հաղթանակ,որին մենք սպասում էինք 2 անհաջող մրցաշրջաններից հետո...

Հ.Գ.Առաջին ոսկե դուբլը սկսած 1997-1998 մրցաշրջանից...որի հեղինակը ի դեպ էլի մենք էինք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Այս հանդիսավոր օրով պիտի ասեմ.
Այսպես կոչված արքաները մեր ոտքերի տակ են :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ընդմիշտ  (Կոկա-կոլայի նման )


էլ մի

----------


## Սամվել

Էս 2  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

*Շնորհավոր բոլոր կուլեներին, համբերության համար, ծանր օրերից հետո արժանի էինք էս մեր ուրախությանը. Լավ ընկերոջ պես մնացինք Բարսայի կողքին, և նա մեզ իր շնորհակալությունը հայտնեց, Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհավոր, մեկել ուշադիր նայեք ստորագրությանս, որը գրել էի շատ շուտվանից, իսկ այս պահին ամենատեղին ասվածն է և ավելի քան ակտուալ է*

----------

Taurus (17.05.2009), Yellow Raven (17.05.2009), Լեո (17.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս 2: Մնաց ամենագլխավոր 3-րդը: Շնորհավոր բոլոր երկրպագուներիս :Yahoo:

----------


## Մանե

Շնորհավոր ԲԱՐՍԱ-իստներ ջաաաաաաաաաան :Hands Up:  Մնաց Չեմպիոնների լիգան :Hands Up: 
BARCA!!!!!!! :Clapping:

----------


## Taurus

մնաց մի քիչ:
ՉԼ, հետո 2 հատ սուպեր գավաթ ու միջմայրցամաքային, ինչ ա որ, ձախ ձեռքի ( օյ իզվինյայուս ոտքի) գործ

----------

Լեո (17.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ՈՒՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ* :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux: 

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր կուլեներին` դուբլի կապակցությամբ :Love:

----------

Լեո (17.05.2009), Մանե (17.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

շնորհավոր արժանի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.05.2009), Լեո (17.05.2009), Մանե (17.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (17.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Բիլբաոյի Ատլետիկի հետ արքայական գավաթի եզրափակիչ խաղում տրիբունայից շշով շատ ուժեղ խփեցին Ալվեսի գլխին :Angry2:  Լավ ա լուրջ վնասվածք չստացավ:

Զզվում եմ կեղտոտ երկրպագուներից :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (17.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավորում եմ, Իսպանիայի Չեմպիոնի երկրպագուներին :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.05.2009), Լեո (17.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Բա հիմա Իսպանիայի սուպեր գավաթի համար Բարսան ու՞մ դեմ պիտի խաղա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Taurus

> Բա հիմա Իսպանիայի սուպեր գավաթի համար Բարսան ու՞մ դեմ պիտի խաղա


real-ի

----------

Լեո (17.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Փաստորեն Ռեալը ռևանշի հնարավորություն ա ստանում:

----------


## Vaho

Աաաա դե լավ ելի այ ախպեր, ոնց ուզում ես անես, որ լավ հլնի մեկա չի հլնում, 
օրինակ մտա ասի անկեղծ շնորհավորեմ բոլորիտ, դառել եք չեմպիոն, բայց մեկ մեկ ընեց բաներ եք գրում որ ես իմ շնորհավորածից փոշմանում եմ ու վապշե բարսի մասին որ միքիչել լավ կարծիքի եմ հլնում ետելա վերանում մեջիցս
Ռեալը փոքրատառ եք գրում, նեռվայնացնող ստորագրություններ եք գրում, իբր ինչ: Հասկացանք ելի աբրեն տղերքը դառան չեմպիոն, համել արժանի եին ետ կոչմանը, ու վերջ: :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (17.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Վահո ջան, հանգիստ, հանգիստ  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Վահո ջան, հանգիստ, հանգիստ


Ես շատ հանգիստ եմ Լեո ջան, ու անհանգստանալու պատճառել չեմ տենում :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Տուրեի ժեստը...


Խաղը ինտերնետից քաշել նայեմ եմ, բայց Տուրեի ժեշտը չտեսա, ցույց չտվեցին էդ պահը :Sad: 
Կարո՞ղ ա նկարն ունենաս:

----------


## Լեո

Երիտասարդ հաջողակը  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Իսկ սա մեր ոճն է  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Շատերի բաղձանքը, մեր ձեռքբերումը  :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Եթե Ռիբերին չգա էլ Բարսա, մենք շատ չենք տուժի, մեր ձախ թևը ուժեղ ա (Ինիեստա, Անրի):

Սակայն եթե ամռանը Էտոոյին «ծախեն», Անրին երևի կտեղափոխվի կենտրոն, ու ձախ թևում Ռիբերին պետք կգա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե Ռիբերին չգա էլ Բարսա, մենք շատ չենք տուժի, մեր ձախ թևը ուժեղ ա (Ինիեստա, Անրի):
> 
> Սակայն եթե ամռանը Էտոոյին «ծախեն», Անրին երևի կտեղափոխվի կենտրոն, ու ձախ թևում Ռիբերին պետք կգա:


Ինձ թվումա որ Ռիբերին գա Անրիին են ծախելու...

Բայց դե մեկա չեմ սիրում դրան  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մեսսին ասելա, որ եթե Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը դառնա պրեզիդենտ, ինքը պատրաստա լսելու Պերեսի առաջարկը :Shok: 
http://www.transfermarketweb.com/?ac...ad&idsel=35839

----------


## Լեո

> Մեսսին ասելա, որ եթե Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը դառնա պրեզիդենտ, ինքը պատրաստա լսելու Պերեսի առաջարկը
> http://www.transfermarketweb.com/?ac...ad&idsel=35839





> I want to keep playing for Barcelona in the future





> However, I think that he (Florentino Perez) will not contact me....


Մեսին ուղղակի ուզեցել ա ինտրիգ առաջացնի  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մեսսին ասելա, որ եթե Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը դառնա պրեզիդենտ, ինքը պատրաստա լսելու Պերեսի առաջարկը
> http://www.transfermarketweb.com/?ac...ad&idsel=35839


Արա դե ոնց չեմ սիրում սենց բաներ...  :Bad:  

Ասա Այ լակոտ դե տեղդ վեր ընգի էլի...

եթե հանկարծ գնաց Ռեալի Ֆիգուի էլ էն յանա լինելու, ինքը Բարսայովա Մարդ դառել.. արունը խմելա պետք եթե տենց բան արեց...

Հուսով եմ Ժուռնալիստների ԲԼԹն էր...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

Սա՛մ, հանգի՛ստ, տենց բան չի կարող լինել  :Wink:  Ես ավելի շուտ սպասում եմ, որ լուսինը կընկնի երկրի վրա, քան Մեսին կտեղափոխվի Ռեալ  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ասա Այ լակոտ դե տեղդ վեր ընգի էլի...


Մեսիին լակոտ մի ասա  :Jpit:

----------


## Arman_I

Սա տիպիկ Մադրիդյան տրյուկ է...ասենք as*s* թերթի ոճով....քանի որ ոչ ու բարով կա նախադեպ հանձինս մի հնագույն մասնագիտության տեր պորտուգալացու երբեմն աշխատում է պանիկայի և Բառսի նյարդերի հետ խաղալու տեսանկյունից...է ընտրություններա Պեռեսն էլ ձայնա բերում էլի իրան...համոզված եմ որ Մեսսին լրիվ ուրիշ բանա ասել,վերափոխել են ոնց իրանց պետքա...2004-ին հենա Պույոլն էր էթում Ռեալ,2005-2006ին Ռոնալդինյոն,2001-2002 ին Կլյուվեռտը,Ռիվալդոն...ում խաղը էթումա ապա տվյալ ժամանակամիջոցում սլուխա ընգնում որ կարողա տեղափոխվի Ռեալ...համ էլ դե ֆինալ ենք խաղալու,մարդիկ ուզում են մի բանով խանգարած լինեն :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (20.05.2009), Լեո (19.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Սա տիպիկ Մադրիդյան տրյուկ է...ասենք as*s* թերթի ոճով....քանի որ ոչ ու բարով կա նախադեպ հանձինս մի հնագույն մասնագիտության տեր պորտուգալացու երբեմն աշխատում է պանիկայի և Բառսի նյարդերի հետ խաղալու տեսանկյունից...է ընտրություններա Պեռեսն էլ ձայնա բերում էլի իրան...համոզված եմ որ Մեսսին լրիվ ուրիշ բանա ասել,վերափոխել են ոնց իրանց պետքա...2004-ին հենա Պույոլն էր էթում Ռեալ,2005-2006ին Ռոնալդինյոն,2001-2002 ին Կլյուվեռտը,Ռիվալդոն...ում խաղը էթումա ապա տվյալ ժամանակամիջոցում սլուխա ընգնում որ կարողա տեղափոխվի Ռեալ...համ էլ դե ֆինալ ենք խաղալու,մարդիկ ուզում են մի բանով խանգարած լինեն


Հա դե ես էլ եմ տենց մտածում.. ընդեղ սաղ Հայլուր են

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լապորտան էլ Գասպար չի,որ ծախի :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հերթական Պերեսական *ԲԼԹ*, Ոչ մի տեղ էլ չի գնում Լեոն, հանգիստ:
*
- В качестве кандидата на пост президента «Реала» Флорентино Перес упомянул некие волшебные перспективы приобретений у «Барсы». Возможно, что однажды Вы переберетесь в Мадрид?
- Не думаю. По своей воле я не ушел бы отсюда никогда, хотя в футболе никогда не знаешь, что может произойти. Без сомнения, в «Реале» я себя не вижу.*

http://www.barcamania.com/news/6275.html

----------

Taurus (21.05.2009), Լեո (21.05.2009), Սամվել (20.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դզեց Անրին համարյա թե հաստատ Ֆիանլում կլինի  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 




> *Анри сможет тренироваться с общей группой к концу недели*
> 
> Вчера Тьерри Анри прошел обследование, и его результаты дали медслужбам клуба повод для оптимизма. Согласно французскому изданию «L’Equipe», Анри сможет тренироваться с общей группой уже в субботу.
> 
> Согласно изданию, Тьерри Анри поправляется быстрыми темпами, и имеет все шансы сыграть в финале Лиги чемпионов. В течении прошлой недели колено реабилитировалось так, как планировали медики клуба, и уже в субботу игрок сможет тренироваться с общей группой игроков.
> 
> «L’Equipe» вошла в контакт с медслужбами клуба, услышав от них следующее: «Колено прогрессирует и вновь стабильно. Пока есть небольшой риск, но по прошествии нескольких дней он, скорее всего, пропадет».
> 
> Таким образом, участие Анри в римском финале практически гарантировано.


http://www.barcamania.com/news/6276.html

----------

Yellow Raven (21.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Այ նոր հասկացա թե ինչի եմ ամեն անգամ Կրոյֆի ամեն բառի հետ համամիտ լինում:
Էս մարդը տեսնումա ֆուտբոլը Ճիշտ և Ճիշտ նենց, ոնց ես եմ տեսնում 




> Обязательство гранда - сражаться за трофей, думая о футболе и людях, которые в него играют. Нужно дарить зрителям радость. Зачем выигрывать со счетом 1:0, если можно забить больше голов? К чему благоразумие, если людям нравятся голы? Нет ничего интереснее в этом виде спорта, чем гол. Обороняться не главное. Главное много и хорошо атаковать. Нужно начинать обороняться на половине поля соперника, а не на своей.


http://www.barcamania.com/columns/cruyff/29.html

----------

Yellow Raven (21.05.2009), Լեո (21.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Անրիի համար շատ ուրախ եմ, մնաց Ինիեստան :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

ճղելու ենք կարմրաթշիկներին

----------

Լեո (21.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Քիսոները մեր դեմ անզոր են  :Smile:

----------

Taurus (21.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Քիսոները մեր դեմ անզոր են


Իրանցը փիսոյա, մերը` առյուծ :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> ճղելու ենք կարմրաթշիկներին





> Իրանցը փիսոյա, մերը` առյուծ





> Քիսոները մեր դեմ անզոր են


իսկ հիմա միասին, ճղելու ենք քիսոների փիսոները :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.05.2009), Լեո (21.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Տղեքը իմացան որ էն անցած տարվա ֆոռմից եմ առել ստիպված սաղ թիմի ֆոռմեն փոխեցին  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.05.2009), Լեո (23.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

[QUOTE=Սամվել;1695025]Տղեքը իմացան որ էն անցած տարվա ֆոռմից եմ առել ստիպված սաղ թիմի ֆոռմեն փոխեցին  :Jpit: 
բարով մաշես

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ակազացա, Ռեալը չի նվաճել Սուպերգավաթի ուղեգիր :LOL:  Ատլետիկի հետ ենք խաղալու`

http://barca.ru/news/3483

----------


## Լեո

Բան չմնաց մինչև եռաժանի գահը  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղեքն ե՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ն  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Լեո (28.05.2009), Մարկիզ (28.05.2009), Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

վերջապես դու էլ նվաճեցիր այս գավաթը  :Jpit: )


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Nareco (28.05.2009), Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Լեո (28.05.2009), Մարկիզ (28.05.2009), Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Kita (28.05.2009), Nareco (28.05.2009), Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Լեո (28.05.2009), Մարկիզ (28.05.2009), Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսելոնան արժանի էր, ինչպես ոչ մի այլ թիմ: Հաղթեց ուժեղագույնը, հաղթեց արդարությունը  :Smile:

----------

Kita (28.05.2009), Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

տղներ, մենք վերջն ենք, ձենս կտրված ա, շատ չեմ կարում գրեմ

----------


## masivec

*Բարսելոնայում ձերբակալվել է ավելի քան 40 ֆուտբոլային երկրպագու:*



Իսպանական ոստիկանությունը երեկ երեկոյան ձեռբակալել է մոտ 40 երկրպագուի, ովքեր տոնում էին «Բարսելոնայի» հաղթանակը Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի եզրափակիչում։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Europa Press-ը։

Օրինազանցները բարիկադավորվել են և մետաղյա իրեր, քարեր ու շշեր են նետել ոստիկանների վրա։ Վերջիններս պատասխանել են ռետինե փամփուշտներով։

Իսպանական Cadena Ser ռադիոընկերությունը հաղորդել է, որ կարգազանցները ջարդել են աղբամաններն ու խանութների ցուցափեղկերը։

Առավելապես տուժել է Բարսելոնայի կենտրոնական Ռամբլա փողոցը. հենց այստեղ էլ ոստիկանները ստիպված են եղել կիրառել ռետինե փամփուշտներ։

----------


## Լեո

Տղերքը հավեսով նշել են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

բոլորը Բարսայի մայկեքով էին, մենակ Պիկեն Էտօ՛օի կամեռունի հավաքականի մայկով էր :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:Jpit: )))

----------

Taurus (31.05.2009), Yellow Raven (29.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> )))


Ինիեստան ոնց-որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը լինի :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Գվարդիոլան էլ Բարակ Օբաման ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչպես էս տարի բազմաթիվ անգամներ էլի համաձայն եմ Կրոյֆի ամեն խոսքի հետ, ամբողջությամբ կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ:

բայց հատկապես ուզում եմ ընդգծել այ այս հատվածը


> Я ранее писал о том, что следует верить в команду даже в том случае, если она не выиграет финал, нужно верить в нее, нужно оценить весь сезон. И я на тот момент времени не лгал. Но для тех, кому важен результат, победа - она состоялась и такая громкая, именно та, что была необходима и мне тоже. «Барселона» на вершине, я рад этому, она навязала всем свой стиль, ее игрой восхищаются во всех уголках мира. *Это записано в истории футбола золотыми буквами в 2009 году – можно выиграть турнир, устроив шоу для болельщиков. Попробуйте, повторите, если конечно хватит смелости.*

----------

Kita (06.06.2009), Yellow Raven (29.05.2009), Լեո (31.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դեպոտիվո-Բարսելոնա 1-1  :Smile: 

89-րդ րոպեին Էտո'ոնա փրկել խաղը :Smile: 

Ափսոս բայց,որ ռեկորդին չձգեցինք` ընդամենը 2 գոլ պակաս խփեցինք ռեկորդից :LOL: 
Սամոն էլ Պիչիչին չտարավ,Ֆոռլանը 2 գոլ ավել խփեց

----------

Լեո (31.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ Բարսելոնա - Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ խաղն ամբողջությամբ կարող եք ներբեռնել այստեղից (1,04 GB)* 

Մենկանբանությունը` ռուսերեն:

----------

Սամվել (31.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս նկարը ինչ կապ ուներ էդ խաղի հետ?  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս նկարը ինչ կապ ուներ էդ խաղի հետ?


Հղումը շփոթմամբ սխալ էի դրել: Ուղղեցի  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (31.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր եվրոնյուսով ասեցին, որ ուզում են Էտօ՛օին փոխում են Իբրաի հետ ու դեռ փող են տալիս Ինտերին, հիմարություն, ես չեմ ուզում զլատանին Բարսայի մայկով :Angry2:

----------

Լեո (06.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Էսօր եվրոնյուսով ասեցին, որ ուզում են Էտօ՛օին փոխում են Իբրաի հետ ու դեռ փող են տալիս Ինտերին, հիմարություն, ես չեմ ուզում զլատանին Բարսայի մայկով


Ես ուզում եմ, բայց ոչ էդ գնով  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էսօր եվրոնյուսով ասեցին, որ ուզում են Էտօ՛օին փոխում են Իբրաի հետ ու դեռ փող են տալիս Ինտերին, հիմարություն, ես չեմ ուզում զլատանին Բարսայի մայկով


Իբրահիմովիչը Բարսայի ոճի խաղացող չի, ինքը շատ-շատ կարա գոլերի դեմը գնդակի սպասի, իսկ Բարսայում խաղալու համար էդ շատ քիչա:
Մարդ էլ Պրիմերայում 30 գոլ խփած ֆուտբոլիստին ուզենա փոխել մի հատ բոյլուխի հետ :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> Իբրահիմովիչը Բարսայի ոճի խաղացող չի, ինքը շատ-շատ կարա գոլերի դեմը գնդակի սպասի, իսկ Բարսայում խաղալու համար էդ շատ քիչա:
> Մարդ էլ Պրիմերայում 30 գոլ խփած ֆուտբոլիստին ուզենա փոխել մի հատ բոյլուխի հետ


Էտօ՛օին պիտի ծախեն, բայց նորմալ տղա բերեն տեղը

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էտօ՛օին պիտի ծախեն, բայց նորմալ տղա բերեն տեղը


Դե ես ինչպես միշտ կողմ չեմ իրան ծախելուն, բայց եթե հարցը տենցա դրված, ուրեմն կամ Ագուերո, կամ Բենզեմա :Wink:

----------

Սամվել (06.06.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> կամ Ագուերո, կամ Բենզեմա


Բենզեմա երբեք!!!
Ագուերոն դեռ թերհաս ա Բարսայում խաղալու համար…
Վան Պերսի եմ ուզում

----------


## REAL_ist

> ինքը շատ-շատ կարա գոլերի դեմը գնդակի սպասի


էս Իբռայի մասին ես ասում :Shok: իրա նման տեխնիչնի, դրիբլինգով, սպանիչ ուդառով ու տենց մաշտաբներով հարձակվող աշխարհում չկա ու ներկա դրությամբ ինքը Բենզեմային Ագուերոյի հետ միասին վերցրած ծալած ունի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով Զլատանը Բարսին հարմար չի, Ու ինչպես վերջին մի երկու տարին ես տարի նույնպես կտրականապես դեմ եմ Էդոին ծախելուն: Ի դեպ վերջին տուրում խփած գնդակից հետո, Էտոոն դարձավ Բարսայի ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքոում խփած գոլերի քանակով երրոեդ տեղը: 200 խաղում Բարսյի կազմում խփել է 130, սենց հարձակվողները հիմա շատ-շատ քիչ են, մանավան եթե հաշվի առնենք թե ինչ ծավալի աշխատանք է կատարում դաշտում Սամուն:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.06.2009), Լեո (06.06.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> էս Իբռայի մասին ես ասումիրա նման տեխնիչնի, դրիբլինգով, սպանիչ ուդառով ու տենց մաշտաբներով հարձակվող աշխարհում չկա ու ներկա դրությամբ ինքը Բենզեմային Ագուերոյի հետ միասին վերցրած ծալած ունի


Ինչքան էլ ուզումա լավը լինի, եթե թիմին չի սազում, ուրեմն սաղ իրա դրիբլինգն ու տեխնիկան էլ միանգամից ջուրնա ընկնում...
Էտո՛ոյի արած աշխատանքը Բարսայի կազմում Իբրան մի երկու խաղ անի,երևի խաղալն էլ կմոռանա,էնքան կհոգնի :Wink:  

Հիմա ծալած ունի,մի երկու տարուց էլ չի ունենա :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

երեխեք, կասեք էտոոն ինչ աշխատանք է տանում Բարսելոնում? ես որ նրա աշխատելը չեմ նկատել... դեռ փոխանցում անելն էլ փողով է

----------


## Լեո

> երեխեք, կասեք էտոոն ինչ աշխատանք է տանում Բարսելոնում? ես որ նրա աշխատելը չեմ նկատել... դեռ փոխանցում անելն էլ փողով է


Ասեմ ընդամենկը մեկը. Էտոոն խփում է անթիվ-անհամար գոլեր  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ասեմ ընդամենկը մեկը. Էտոոն խփում է անթիվ-անհամար գոլեր


դա միակն ա... ու իր պարտականությունը
բայց որ դաշտում անձնվիրաբար աշխատի, դա էդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ի տարբերություն զլատանի Սամուն պոտք եղած դեպքում կարա խաղա եզրում (Ռեալի հետ օրինակ) պետք եղած դեպքում նահանջի կենտրոնական գոտիներ ու օգնի խաղընկերներին ու նայած թե իրավիճակը ոնցա անընդհատ կարողա ամբողջ լայնքով գնա գա (այս տարի տենց բան պետք չեղավ անել համարյա, որտև դե գիտես  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> երեխեք, կասեք էտոոն ինչ աշխատանք է տանում Բարսելոնում? ես որ նրա աշխատելը չեմ նկատել... դեռ փոխանցում անելն էլ փողով է


Դե իրանանում Էտո՛ո-ի հաշվին էր որ Մանչին սենց խաղ ու պար անցանք ...  :Wink: 

Հետո թիմին միշտ էլ պետք են արագ ֆուտբոլիստներ... 

...........................................

Հիմա Անցնեմ Զլատանի թեմային... Ռեալիսի հեետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ... Զլատանը մեծ ֆուտբոլիստա.. ու անկեղծ ասած իրան շուտվանից ու շատ սիրում եմ ... /9րդ դասարանում ինձ Զլատան էին ասում  :Jpit:  /  :LOL:  

Ու Ինքը նենց տապոռ հարձակվող չի խոսքի.. իրականում լավ տեխնիչնիյա ու ահագին էլ արագա.. ՈՒդառներ էլ ունի... ու չի բացառվում որ լավ էլ խաղա Խավիի ու ԻՆյեստայի հետ... /ԷԼ չեմ ասում որ բոյովա Կենտրոնում բոյով մարդ ունենալը լավ բանա../ 

Բայց դե մի տեսակ չեմ ուզի ու Էտո՛ո-ի գնով լինի...

ԱՆրին շատ լավնա .. Բայց ավելի մեծա.. Ավելի լավա Անրիին ծախեն Էտո՛ոն խաղա.. ոի Զլատանին էլ բերեն...

----------


## Arman_I

> Հիմա Անցնեմ Զլատանի թեմային... Ռեալիսի հեետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ... Զլատանը մեծ ֆուտբոլիստա.. ու անկեղծ ասած իրան շուտվանից ու շատ սիրում եմ ... /*9րդ դասարանում ինձ Զլատան էին ասում*  /


 :Wink:  :Smile: 

Անցնեմ բուն թեմային...ժող սենց մի բան ասեմ...Սամուին ըստ իս ինչքան էլ քննադատում ենք 100% պահերը ահավոր  քանակությամբ փչացնելու,շատ խոսալու և այլնի  համար/մեկը ես որ անընդհատ/էտ տղեն միշտ ապացուցումա իրա խփած կարևորագույն գոլերով էս 5 տարիյա որ խարիզմայով,բնավորությամբ օժտված ֆուտբոլիստա....չմոռանանք առաջին հերթին մեր վերջին տարիների 2 փայլուն հաղթանակները ՉԼ-ների ֆինալներում հենց ինքնա կարևորագույն դեր խաղացել դրանցում/Արսենալ,Մանչ/ամենակարևոր պահերին գնդակներ խփելով...էլ չեմ ասում Ռեալին խփած լիքը գոլերը,Չելսիին խփածները և այլն և այլն...Իսկ այ հենց Զլատանի կողմից ես մի հատ նորմալ,կարևոր գոլ չեմ հիշում էսքան տարիյա....ասենք հենց ամենակարևորում ՉԼ-ում/հիմա կասեք ուրա Ինտեր ՉԼ-ում որ մի հատ էլ գոլ անի :Smile: բայց դե.../ ես օրինակ մի հատ գոլ փլեյ-օֆֆ փուլում չեմ հիշում...սրանք հատկանիշներ են որոնց հետ հաշվիա պետք նստել...ես ուզում եմ Էտո՛օ-ն մնա...Զլատան մեզ պետք չի...ու իրոք,մի ձև չի էլ նայվի էտի մեր մոտ

----------

Taurus (07.06.2009), Yellow Raven (06.06.2009), Ապե Ջան (16.06.2009), Լեո (07.06.2009), Ներսես_AM (07.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ես էլ եմ դեմ Էտոոյին ծախելուն, մանավանդ Իբրահիմովիչին բերելու գնով: Իբրահիմովիչը Իբրահիմովիչ ա Իտալիայի առաջնությունում, էն էլ էն պարագայում, որ վերջին երկու տարիներին Իտալիայի առաջնությունը պայթել ա: Միակ քիչ թե շատ ուժեղ թիմը Ինտերն ա: Բա էդպիսի պայթած ֆոնի վրա Իբրահիմովիչը հզոր կերևա: Նա լավ ֆուտբոլիս ա, բայց եթե խաղար Անգլիայում կամ Իսպանիայում, մենք հաստատ չէինք տեսնի նույն գոլահարին:

Էտոոյին ես շատ եմ համակրում: Եթե թեկուզ երբեմն ա դժգույն խաղ ա ցուցադրում (ու՞մ քեզ չի պատահում), միևնուն ա ես խաղադաշտում նրա ներկայությունից հաճույք եմ ստանում: 

Հուսով եմ Սամին դեռ կշարունակի մեզ հաճույք պատճառել մեր սիրած թիմի կազմում  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

կարողա Ribery-ին բերեն Barcelon???

----------


## John

> Չելսիին խփածները և այլն և այլն...


ախպեր ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում սենց բան ;-) թե՞ սոորություն ա դառել սենց դեպքերում անպայման Չելսիի անունն էլ օգտագործել . . .

----------


## Լեո

> ախպեր ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում սենց բան ;-) թե՞ սոորություն ա դառել սենց դեպքերում անպայման Չելսիի անունն էլ օգտագործել . . .


Դու նման բան չե՞ս հիշում  :Shok:

----------


## John

որ Էտօ'ոն գոլեր խփի Չելսիի՞ն :-) էդ նույնիսկ դու չես հիշում, այլապես կմեջբերեիր ;-)

----------


## Լեո

> որ Էտօ'ոն գոլեր խփի Չելսիի՞ն :-) էդ նույնիսկ դու չես հիշում, այլապես կմեջբերեիր ;-)


Լավ, ես Դեկուի խփած գոլի հետ էի շփոթում:

----------


## Լեո

Մենք էսպիսի տղա ենք ունեցել  :Ok:

----------

Taurus (07.06.2009), Yellow Raven (07.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> որ Էտօ'ոն գոլեր խփի Չելսիի՞ն :-) էդ նույնիսկ դու չես հիշում, այլապես կմեջբերեիր ;-)





> 2005-02-23	Barcelona Flag of Spain	2 – 1	Flag of England Chelsea
> M. López Scored in the 67th minute 67'
> *Eto'o* Scored in the 73rd minute 73'	(Report)	Belletti Scored in the 33rd minute 33' (o.g.)





> Chelsea Flag of England	4 – 2	Flag of Spain Barcelona
> Guðohnsen Scored in the 8th minute 8'
> Lampard Scored in the 17th minute 17'
> Duff Scored in the 19th minute 19'
> Terry Scored in the 76th minute 76'	(Report)	Ronaldinho Scored in the 27th minute 27' (pen.) Scored in the 38th minute 38'





> 2006-02-22	Chelsea Flag of England	1 – 2	Flag of Spain Barcelona
> Motta Scored in the 59th minute 59' (o.g.)	(Report)	Terry Scored in the 72nd minute 72' (o.g.)
> *Eto'o* Scored in the 80th minute 80'





> 2006-03-07	Barcelona Flag of Spain	1 – 1	Flag of England Chelsea
> Ronaldinho Scored in the 78th minute 78'	(Report)	Lampard Scored in the 90+2th minute 90+2' (pen.)


Վիկի  :Wink: 

2 հատ խփելա ապեր...

----------


## John

> Վիկի 
> 
> 2 հատ խփելա ապեր...


է~հ Սամ ջան . . . 8 խաղում 2 գոլը տենց հիշարժան բան չի էլ . . . Մենակ վիկին ա տենց բաները հիշում . . . Լեոն էլ չէր հիշում փաստորեն, ում գրառումը որ մեջբերել էի ' չի էլ պատասխանել, դու էլ վիկիի միջոցով պարզեցիր . . . Էլ չեմ ասում որ խոսվում էր Սամուի խփած կարևորագույն գոլերի մասին . . . Լավ, անցած լինի . . .

----------


## Arman_I

> ախպեր ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում սենց բան ;-) թե՞ սոորություն ա դառել սենց դեպքերում անպայման Չելսիի անունն էլ օգտագործել . . .





> է~հ Սամ ջան . . . 8 խաղում 2 գոլը տենց հիշարժան բան չի էլ . . . Մենակ վիկին ա տենց բաները հիշում . . . Լեոն էլ չէր հիշում փաստորեն, ում գրառումը որ մեջբերել էի ' չի էլ պատասխանել, դու էլ վիկիի միջոցով պարզեցիր . . . Էլ չեմ ասում որ խոսվում էր Սամուի խփած կարևորագույն գոլերի մասին . . . Լավ, անցած լինի . . .


Ընգեր Չելսիի անունը օգտագործելու սովորություն չունեմ...Բառսայի հետ կապված ինչ որ բան քննարկելուց Չելսիի անունը հիշատակելը ավելնորդություն է իմ կարծիքով...ու ինչ որ առավել դիվիդենտներ չի բերում մեզ որ մի հատ էլ խոսք գնա սովորության կամ այլնի մասին....անհասկանալի  ռեակցիա տվեցիր իմ պոստին...էտ 2 գոլը հեչ էլ վիկիպեդիա պետք չի մտնել,որ հիշել...դատելով քո երկրպագած թիմից կարելի է ենթադրել որ ֆուտբոլով սկսել ես հետաքրքրվել 2003,2004 թվերից....այն է Աբռամովիչի կողմից Չելսիի բաժնետոմսերի հսկիչ փաթեթը ձեռք բերելուց հետո...և դու պետք է որ հիշես այդ *կարևոր* գնդակները...2004-2005 1/8-ում 2-1 Էտո՛օ-ն հաղթանակ է պարգևում մի խաղում,որում մենք պարտվում էինք Բելլետիի ինքնագոլից հետո...սա կոչվում է փլեյ օֆֆ փուլում խփված կարևոր գոլ...իսկ հաջորդ տարի 2005-2006-ի 1/8-ում առաջին խաղը ձեր Ստեմֆորդ Բրիջում էր,որում մենք հաղթեցինք 2-1 և Էտո՛օն խփեց հաղթական գոլը,որը /քանի որ պատասխան խաղը ավարտվեց 1-1/ պարզվեց որ իրոք հաղթական և հույժ կարևոր գոլ էր....էս ել 2...ու խնդրում եմ կոնտեքստից չհանել իմ էս ներկայացրած ստատիստիկ տվյալները...խոսքը գնում էր Զլատանի և Էտո՛օ-ի կարևոր խաղերում գոլ խփելու ունակությունների մասին նախ և առաջ...Ու ասեմ որ հեչ չափանիշ չի թե ովա հիշում,ով չի հիշում,ովա Վիկի-ում պոիսկ տալի գտնում...փաստը մնումա փաստ,կարևորը կարևոր...օրինակ ես համենայն դեպս առանց վիկիպեդիայի օգնության կարող եմ հիշել  նաև 1999-2000 մրցաշրջանի 5-1ը Նոու Կամպում,երբ Չելսին թերևս 2րդ անգամ էր դուրս եկել ՉԼ...այ սա կարելի է արդեն Վիկի-ով ճշտել :LOL: 1954 ին չեմպիոնա եք չէ դառել կարծեմ,առաջին ու վերջին անգամ մինչև վերը նշածս 2003-ի իրադարձությունը.......1955ին էլ ՉԼ-ն ստեղծվեց...հնարավորա մասնակցել եք անդրանիկ առաջնությանը....դե էտ 1999-2000ը արդեն էն վախտերն էր երբ 4րդ տեղ գրաված թիմն էլ կարար մասնակցեր....

----------

Taurus (07.06.2009), Լեո (08.06.2009), Սամվել (07.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> է~հ Սամ ջան . . . 8 խաղում 2 գոլը տենց հիշարժան բան չի էլ . . . Մենակ վիկին ա տենց բաները հիշում . . . Լեոն էլ չէր հիշում փաստորեն, ում գրառումը որ մեջբերել էի ' չի էլ պատասխանել, դու էլ վիկիի միջոցով պարզեցիր . . . Էլ չեմ ասում որ խոսվում էր Սամուի խփած կարևորագույն գոլերի մասին . . . Լավ, անցած լինի . . .


չէ իրականում հիշում էի որ խփելա.. Ուղակի քանի որ դուք չէիք հիշում ասեցի փաստերով գրեմ ոչ թե ասեմ "ես հիշում եմ"... դրա համար Վիկիին մեջբերեցի  :Wink:  ...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսայի սաստավի նկարնեմ ման գալիս, չեմպիոնների լիգայի ժամանակվա նկարված, բայց ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գտնում :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Bruno Alves-ը գալիս ա Բարսա

----------

Լեո (13.06.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ուրախ եմ,որ Ալվեշին են բերում... Եթե իրան չառնեին պետքա ավելի շատ փող տային Վիդիչին բերեին, բայց սենց ավելի լավա երևի...
Կասերեսին երևի կծախեն, ափսոս էր,բայց էդքան փողը որ տվին դրա համար...

Մնաց լուծել մի հարց` Իբրահիմովիչ,թե Ռիբերի... Տենանք ում են վերջը առնում

----------


## REAL_ist

Չեմ հասկանում կենտրոնական ինչ են անում? Պիկեն, Պույոլը, Մարկեսը, միատ բրազիլացի եզ պաշտպան արենդայից վերադարձող: Ինչ պահեստային են բերելու դրան?

----------


## Taurus

> Չեմ հասկանում կենտրոնական ինչ են անում? Պիկեն, Պույոլը, Մարկեսը, միատ բրազիլացի եզ պաշտպան արենդայից վերադարձող: Ինչ պահեստային են բերելու դրան?


Հիշում ես ինչ էր կատարվում վերջի 4 խաղում…
Պույոլը կգնա նորից եզր :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

բա Ալվեշը? :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բա Ալվեշը?


Պույոլը երկու եզրում էլ կարումա խաղա, հիմա քանի որ Սիլվինյոն գնաց, եթե Աբիդալի հետ բան պատահի պետքա Պույոլը ձախ քաշվի :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Պույոլին ձախ ֆլանգում խաղալուց տեսել ես? :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Պույոլին ձախ ֆլանգում խաղալուց տեսել ես?


Հա ժամանակին լավ էլ խաղում էր, դաժե էն վախտերով,որ կարծեմ Ռայցիգերն էր խաղում, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում Պույոլն էր փոխարինում իրան :Wink: 
Բելետտիի վախտերով էլ էր խաղում, ուղղակի էս վերջերս անհրաժեշտություն չի լինում :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե Ռայցիգերի վախտով Պույոլը վաբշե ֆլանգվի պաշտպան էր ու նոր էր անուն հանում, չգիտեմ լավ, ինձ թվումա ախմախությունա Պույոլին ձախ ֆլանգ գցել

----------

Լեո (14.06.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Աջ ա խաղալու

----------


## Yellow Raven

> դե Ռայցիգերի վախտով Պույոլը վաբշե ֆլանգվի պաշտպան էր ու նոր էր անուն հանում, չգիտեմ լավ, ինձ թվումա ախմախությունա Պույոլին ձախ ֆլանգ գցել


Եթե Գվարդիոլան ռիսկ արեց Տուրեին կենտրոնական պաշտպան գցեց, Պույոլին ձախ տանելը դժվար իրա համար պրոբլեմ լինի :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Աջ ա խաղալու


Ովա աջ խաղալու?

----------


## Taurus

> Ովա աջ խաղալու?


Ալվեշը զամենա չունի, Պույոլը կենտրոնից կգնա աջ ու մի հատ էլ ձախ կառնեն, կամ կենտրոնականներից մեկին կսարքի ձախ :LOL: , բայց վոչ Պույոլին

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ալվեշը զամենա չունի, Պույոլը կենտրոնից կգնա աջ ու մի հատ էլ ձախ կառնեն, կամ կենտրոնականներից մեկին կսարքի ձախ, բայց վոչ Պույոլին


Դե հիմա,եթե ոչ մի վնասվածք չլինի ստանդարտ -Աբիդալ----Պիկե---Պույոլ---Ալվեշ տակտիկան երևի կխաղա, դե մնացածն էլ զամեն էլի...

Հ.Գ. Էն Միլիտոյից ինչ խաբար կա? Չի ուզում լավանա? :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բարսան 50 միլյոնա առաջարկում Վիլյայի համար :LOL: հետ չի մնում Լապորտան

----------

Yellow Raven (16.06.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Բարսան 50 միլյոնա առաջարկում Վիլյայի համարհետ չի մնում Լապորտան


չէ, 40+Կասեռես

----------


## REAL_ist

հա 40 ճիշտա, իմ նայած տեղը դոլարով էր գրած, տենաս շուկան ստաբիլ պահելու համարա առաջարկում? :LOL: թողես մենակ հավայի ճառեր արտասանեն
հա մեկել Բարսան ասղեր չի առնում, ասղերա սարքում :LOL: 
ենքան էշ էշ դուս տվեց, թե Վալդեսը աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահնա, հենա արդեն ուզումա թմի ամենաշատ վարձատրվողներից լինի 9 միլյոն, Կասիլյասից շատ, բոցա լռիվ բալբեսը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> չէ, 40+Կասեռես


ոնց չեմ հասկանում Վիլյան արդեն ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստա, ետ ումա Լապորտան 40 միլիոն առաջարկում???

----------


## GevSky

Վալդեսի հարցը վերջնական լուծում գտավ, Բարսան հրաժարվումա վալդեսից ու նոր առաջին դարպասապահա ման գալիս.
Թեկնածուների թվում են՝ Չեխ, Նոյեր, Մոյա, Դիեգո Լոպես

----------

Լեո (17.06.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վալդեսի հարցը վերջնական լուծում գտավ, Բարսան հրաժարվումա վալդեսից ու նոր առաջին դարպասապահա ման գալիս.
> Թեկնածուների թվում են՝ Չեխ, Նոյեր, Մոյա, Դիեգո Լոպես


 Չեխ  ՜՜՜՜՜ ամենալավ ընտրությունը կլինի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Բանակցություններ են գնում Մալուդայի, Չեխի, Ռոբինյոյի և Դեպորտիվոյից Ֆիլիպեյի տրանսֆերները գնելու վերաբերյալ… Մալուդա, Ռոբինյո, Ֆիլիպե դրանք ամենառեալ տարբերակներն են հատկապես Ռոբինյոն որը ըստ պայմանագրի կարող է թողնել Սիթին և ներկա պահին երազում է Բարսելոնա գալու մասին, իսկ Պեպը այնքանել անտարբեր չի և հավանում է նրա խաղը: Ֆիլիպեն ամենայն հավանականությամբ կտեղափոխվի Բարսա, իսկ Մալուդան բնականաբար նույնպես դեմ չի ինչպես և Չելսին

----------


## Ներսես_AM

լավ է արա էտ բանջարաբոստանային կուլտուրաները ում են պետք, մանավանդ էն ժլատ ֆիքստուլ ռոբինյոն: աաաա չեմ ուզում, մենակ Չեխին թե գա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոբինյոն գա բոց կլնի :LOL:  Չեխին էլ Աբրամովիչը տենց հեշտ կթողի հա?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռոբինյոն գա բոց կլնի Չեխին էլ Աբրամովիչը տենց հեշտ կթողի հա?


Չէ հեշտ չի թողելու, ուղակի պետքա վիզ դնել մի քիչ, հիմա ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստա երազում ԲԱՐՍԱՅՈՒՄ խաղալու մասին :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

կուզեյի ռաբինյային բարսայում տեսնել :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

Հարձակման գիծը շատ լավնա ու ոչ մի Ռոբինյո էլ պետք չի: Մնումա մի հատ լավ դարպասապահ առնի: Բացի Չեխից թեկնածուների թվում են Ռեինան, Ֆրեյը ու Սերխիո Ասենխոն (Վալյադոլիդ): Վոնց որ թե  ամենալուրջը հենց Ասենխոյի հետա ու ինքն էլ ասելա որ հենց այնպես Բարսային չի կարա մերժի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> կուզեյի ռաբինյային բարսայում տեսնել


Ռոբինյոն Բարսայի ոճի ֆուտբոլիստ չի :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> կուզեյի ռաբինյային բարսայում տեսնել


Մենք պղծված ֆուտբոլիստներ չենք ուզում  :Smile:

----------

Arman_I (18.06.2009), Yellow Raven (18.06.2009), Ներսես_AM (18.06.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Երբ Ռոբինյոն  ֆորմա ձեռք բերեց ռեալը դուրս շպրտեց նրան ինչպես հատուկ է իրեն, և վերջապես ոչ ոք չեր տեսել Ալվեսը ինչպես կարող է խաղալ մինչև չեկավ Բարսա.... Նենց որ Բարսայում բոլոր բրազիլացի ֆուտբոլիստները կարում են խաղալ

----------


## GevSky

Հ.Գ. Ես հավանում եմ Ասենխոյի թեկնածությունը :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Նաև Չեխի :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

լուչշե Ռեյնային փորձեն հետ բերեն

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վարդգեսը մնումա մինչև 14 թիվը  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (19.06.2009), Լեո (19.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Վարդգեսը մնումա մինչև 14 թիվը


Շուն-գել, մեր Վարդգեսն ա, ես իրեն սիրըմ եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ասում եք տղեն էս տարի Զամոռայի մրցանակը տարավ: Վարդգեսը ինչքան էլ բալբեսություն անի անկապ խաղերում, բայց լուրջ խաղերում շատ էլ վստահելի ա:

----------

Taurus (19.06.2009), Լեո (19.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

մեր զբոռնիի վռատարն էլ լիներ էլի կտաներ Զամոռայի գավաթը Բարսայի կազմում :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էէ լավ էլի Վահան ջան, հաստատ չէր տանի,1 երկրորդն էլ էս տարի որ չեմ հիշում լուրջ բալբեսություն իրա կողմից:

----------


## REAL_ist

էլի լավա կանգնում համեմատած, մեր զբոռնի վռատարներնել վատ չեն կանգնում, բայց ինքը 4-րդ կամ 5-րդ վռատարնա Իսպանիայի, խոսքերիս ապացույցն էլ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում նրա բացակայություննա :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> էլի լավա կանգնում համեմատած, մեր զբոռնի վռատարներնել վատ չեն կանգնում, բայց ինքը 4-րդ կամ 5-րդ վռատարնա Իսպանիայի, խոսքերիս ապացույցն էլ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում նրա բացակայություննա


Որ իմ պապն էլ լիներ մադրիդի դեպուտատներից, ես էլ կլինեի զբոռնիեւմ :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչի ասենք Բուսկետսի պապը մադրիդի դեպուտատա? :Think:  Վալդեսը Ռեյնայից էլ, Դիեգո Լոպեսից էլ թույլ դարպասապահա, դե Կասիլյասի մասին էլ չեմ ասում

----------


## GevSky

> էէ լավ էլի Վահան ջան, հաստատ չէր տանի,1 երկրորդն էլ էս տարի որ չեմ հիշում լուրջ բալբեսություն իրա կողմից:


Հլա հակառակը տպավորվելա սեյվերը.... Դռոգբա 2 անգամ տակ տվեց Վիկտորի դեմ, էլ չեմ ասում մնացած ՉԼ խաղերը կամ Ռեալի հետ խաղը թեկուզ... կամ Քիսոյից պահած ուդառները.... պրոստո կարելիա ուշադրություն դարձնել ինչ պահերինա վիռուչատ արել և ում կամ ինչ հարվածներա պահել.....  Ես չեի ասի թե Դ. Լոպեսից վատնա, կամ թեկուզ հենց էս սեզոնում համեմատեք Կասիյասի  հետ, մենակ օբյեկտիվ :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

Ռեյնան էս տարի ավելի շատ ա բլթեր ունեցել, մենակ Չելսիից կերած գոլը հերիք ա :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Էս տարի բացառությամբ Ժունինյոի՝ տուգանայինից խփած գոլը, ես Վալդեսի կողմից ուրիշ լուրջ սխալներ չեմ հիշում  :Xeloq:

----------

Yellow Raven (20.06.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

> Էս տարի բացառությամբ Ժունինյոի՝ տուգանայինից խփած գոլը, ես Վալդեսի կողմից ուրիշ լուրջ սխալներ չեմ հիշում


Մեկ էլ Դե լա Պենյային տված պասը... :Smile:

----------

Taurus (20.06.2009), Yellow Raven (20.06.2009), Լեո (20.06.2009), Ներսես_AM (20.06.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Լապորտան հազիվ պաշտոնական առաջարկա արել մեկին... բայց ոչ մի տվյալ չգիտեմ... Հա Իբրահիմովիչինա առաջարկություն արել :Smile:

----------


## xaladilnick

Իբրհիմօվիչ=Էտօ + 15000000$

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իբրհիմօվիչ=Էտօ + 15000000$


Հետո՞:

----------


## GevSky

> Իբրհիմօվիչ=Էտօ + 15000000$


Էտ տվյալը որտեղիցա կասե՞ս

----------


## xaladilnick

մի հատ սայթից որը տռանսֆերներին ա վերաբերվում ու գրած եր որ եդ հաստատ ա շատ  կուզենամ որ սւտ լինի

----------


## GevSky

եսել կուզենամ որ սուտ լինի :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> Իբրհիմօվիչ=Էտօ + 15000000$


Ես էլ եմ տենց մի բան կարդացել: Էտօի աշխատավարձի հետ կապված խնդիրներ կան, դրա համար էլ ինչ-որ տարաձայնություններ կան: Երևի դրա համար էլ սենց քայլերի են գնում:

----------


## GevSky

Տենց խոսակցություն եղելա ու անցելա, էտ թեման փակա, Իբրան մնումա իրա տեղը Էտո՛օն իրա տեղը հիմա ավելի ակտուալա գնահատենք մասկերանոյի ու Ֆիլիպպեի տրանսֆերները

----------


## GevSky

> Մայկոնը բայց խաղումա ձախ եզրում?
> Մասկերանոն? Եթե Մասկերանոն գա, խի պետքա իրան քաշեն ձախ եզր, եթե էդ մարդը էսօրվա դրությամբ լավագույն կիսապաշտպաններիցա աշխարհի... Ավելի շուտ կհավատամ,որ Յայան կհանվի հիմնական կազմից,քան որ Մասկերանոյին ձախ եզր կտանեն
> Իսկ ձախի համար կամ Ժիրկով,կամ Ֆելիպե... Խոսակցություններ կան,որ Դեպորին արդեն համոզել են Ֆելիպեյի համար


Տուրեն լավնա, ստեղ թույլ օղակը Կեյտան կդառնա փաստորեն :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Տուրեյի պայմանագիրը երկարացրել են մինչև 2012 թ. , մեկ էլ մի հատ բրազիլացի հարձակվող են ուզում բերեն

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Տուրեյի պայմանագիրը երկարացրել են մինչև 2012 թ. , մեկ էլ մի հատ բրազիլացի հարձակվող են ուզում բերեն


Ասում են յանի իրան առնում են,որ ներառեն Վիլյայի գործարքի մեջ

----------


## xaladilnick

ինչ բրազիլացու մասին է խոսքը

----------


## Taurus

> Ասում են յանի իրան առնում են,որ ներառեն Վիլյայի գործարքի մեջ


կամ էլ արենդա տան

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կեյրիսոնը դարձավ այս մրցաշրջանում Բարսայի առաջին ձեռքբերումը, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ վարձավճարով այս տարի կխաղա մեկ այլ թիմում, կամ կվաճառվի :LOL: 



http://www.barcamania.com/news/6364.html

----------


## GevSky

Այլ թիմ չի քննարկվում,  Կեյրիսոնը չի վաճառվելու, այլ ծայրահեղ դեպքում վարձավճարով կտրվի կոնկրետ Վալենսիային, որպես Վիլյայի՝ Բարսելոնա տեղափոխվելու գործարքի մաս: Կարծում եմ դա բավականին խելացի քայլ է, ամեն դեպքում, եթե դա կայանա, ապա 2 ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ վերջնական արդյունքով կլինեն Բարսելոնայի խաղացողներ :Hands Up: 
Հ.Գ. Վերջնական գործարքը կատարված է, Կեյրիսոն դե Սոուզա Կարնեիրոյի տրանսֆերը կազմել է 13 մլն. եվրո
Լուրը ըստ  «Մունդո Դեպորտիվո»  թերթի

----------

Taurus (27.06.2009), xaladilnick (29.06.2009), Yellow Raven (27.06.2009), Լեո (29.06.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Էտօն աչքիս գնումա Մանչեստր Սիթի :Sad:  : Շեյխերը որոշել են իրան դարձնեն ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող ֆուտբոլիստը ու ինքն էլ դժվար մերժի: Տրանսֆերն էլ կլինի մոտ 30 մլն եվրո:
Իսկ Վիլյաի համար Բարսան պատրաստվումա սենց առաջարկի`
40 մլն եվրո + Կասերես + Կեյրիսոն (վարձավճար)

----------


## GevSky

Բարսելոնան մոտենում է բանակցությունների ավարտին Դավիդ Վիյայի տրանսֆերը գնելու հարցով, որն էլ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կավարտվի Դավիդի կապտանռնագույն համազգեստ հագնելով, և կարելի է ասել որ լուծված է Խավիեր մակսերանոյի հարցը, որի համար առաջարկվել է 30 մլն. եվրո.
Հիշեցնեմ որ մի քանի ակումբներից առաջարկներ են եղել, այդ թվում և Ռեալից, իսկ ինքը ֆուտբոլիստը գերադասել ե խաղալ Բարսայում, անձնական համակրանք ունենալով այդ թիմի հանդեպ և իհարկե պատճառաբանելով, որ իր ամենամեծ ցանկությունն է խաղալ իր հայրենակից մեսսի հետ կողք կողքի...
Աղբյուր sport.es

----------

Arman_I (03.07.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Վիլիայի հարցը կլուծվի մոտ օրերս, Վալենսիան էս շանսը բաց չի թողի, կարող ա հենց էսօր էլ տղեն գա Բարսա

----------

Լեո (03.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Հա Վիյայի հետ պայմանավորվելա Բարսան, ինքը Դաոն ուզումա գա սպասումա անհամբեր էտ օրվան, պրոբլեմը Վալենսիանա... Էնել ուրիշ ելք չունի բանկը խեղդումա պարտքերնա ուզում... ուրիշ ձև չունի կրիզիսի առաջա կանգնել... Իսկ Բարսան հոյակապ առաջարկա արել 40մլն եվրո + Կասերես + Կեյրրիսոն, երկուսնել վարձով, Վալենսիան փող կունենա + լավ պաշտպան ու լավ հարձակվող, իսկ Բարսան իր խաղացողներին հնարավորություն կտա ավելի կատարելագործվելու և իհարկե նրանց 1 տարի աշխատավարձ չի տա + կունենա Դավիդ Վիյա, շատ խորամանկ ու փոխշահավետ առաջարկ նենց որ 95% Դավիդ Վիյան կտեղափոխվի Բարսա մոտակա մի քանի օրը...

----------


## Սերխիո

Է՜խ,լապորտա՜,լապորտա՜, համ ետքան լավ դպրոց ունեք, համ էլ 70 միլիոնի չափ փող եք տալիս  2ֆուտբոլիստի :Shok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Է՜խ,լապորտա՜,լապորտա՜, համ ետքան լավ դպրոց ունեք, համ էլ 70 միլիոնի չափ փող եք տալիս  2ֆուտբոլիստի


Հա, ի՞նչ անենք: Դրանից դադարու՞մ է դպրոցը լավը լինել:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա, ի՞նչ անենք: Դրանից դադարու՞մ է դպրոցը լավը լինել:


հեչ, ուղղակի պետք չի ասել թե մենք ասղեր չենք առնում, մենք աստղեր մեծացնում ենք ու այլ հավայի բարբաջանքներ Լապորտայի կողմից:

----------

Davo'o (08.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> հեչ, ուղղակի պետք չի ասել թե մենք ասղեր չենք առնում, մենք աստղեր մեծացնում ենք ու այլ հավայի բարբաջանքներ Լապորտայի կողմից:


Հա, բայց մեկ ա՝ այսօր Բարսելոնի դպրոցի սաներն ավելի լավն են, քան Ռեալինը: Համ էլ էդքան գումարը նույնիսկ Ռեալի գնած մի Կակայի գին էլ չէ: :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա, բայց մեկ ա՝ այսօր Բարսելոնի դպրոցի սաներն ավելի լավն են, քան Ռեալինը: Համ էլ էդքան գումարը նույնիսկ Ռեալի գնած մի Կակայի գին էլ չէ:


ես քո ասածին հակառակ բան չեմ ասել :Wink:  Բայց դրանից Լապորտայի բարբաջանքը ճիշտ չի դառնում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հեչ, ուղղակի պետք չի ասել թե մենք ասղեր չենք առնում, մենք աստղեր մեծացնում ենք ու այլ հավայի բարբաջանքներ Լապորտայի կողմից:


Հա դե Վահան ջան էդ մարդը մի անգամ <<դուս տվեց>> դարձրիք եսիմինչ :LOL: 
Մեկա էդ խոսքերից իրա վաստակը ակումբի պատմության մեջ չի պակասում :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մի անգամ? Ինչ Կակային առան օրը մեջ մի "խելոք" միտք ասում էր: Ու ոչ միայն ինքը, համարյա սաղ ղեկավարները Բարսայի: Ասա թե ձեր ինչ գործնա Ռեալը ոնցա իրա թիմը սարքում?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մի անգամ? Ինչ Կակային առան օրը մեջ մի "խելոք" միտք ասում էր: Ու ոչ միայն ինքը, համարյա սաղ ղեկավարները Բարսայի: Ասա թե ձեր ինչ գործնա Ռեալը ոնցա իրա թիմը սարքում?


Դե բնական ռեակցիայա, բա գլխավոր մրցակիցը էդքան աստղեր առավ, պարզա պետքա տվայտանքների մեջ ընկներ :LOL: 
Բայց դե ինչքան ինքը էդ "խելոք" մտքերը ասեց,դրա կրկնակիի չափով մեջբերեցիք, հիմա մարդա ասելա... Մրցաշրջանը կսկսի սաղ կընկնի իրա տեղը :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Անկախ ամեն ինչից պետքա մնալ պրոֆեսիոնալ, մանավանդ նախագահների մաշտաբով :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

REAL_ist ջան լապորտան ասելա, որ իրանք լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կերտում են իսկ Ռեալը դա գնում է.... Խոսքը վերաբերվել է ներկայիս «լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին՝ Ք. Ռոնալդուին»  իսկ կերտվել է այս տարվա ապագա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ Լիոնել Մեսսին :Smile: , նենց որ ամենինչ նորմալ է... Լապորտան երբեք չի ասել թե ինքը միայն իր դպրոցով է թիմ ստեղծում ու չի ասել թե ֆուտբոլիստներ չի առնելու

----------


## GevSky

*Մոդերատորական. Ակումբում չեն թույլատրվում օտարալեզու գրառումները: Տեղադրելուց թարգմանիր, կամ հայերեն համառոտ ներկայացրու:*

----------

Taurus (04.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Անգիլական մամուլում հայտնվել են լուրեր, որ Բարսան Ֆաբրեգասի համար պատրաստ է վճարել 50 մլն եվրո:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ֆաբրեգասը լավ կլինի, բայց ես կնախընտրեի լավ հարձակվող՝ Ատլետիկոյի էն ջահելը (անունը մոռացա), իհարկե՝ և նա, և Վիլյան:

----------


## Լեո

> Ֆաբրեգասը լավ կլինի, բայց ես կնախընտրեի լավ հարձակվող՝ Ատլետիկոյի էն ջահելը (անունը մոռացա), իհարկե՝ և նա, և Վիլյան:


Ագուերո  :Wink:

----------

Մարկիզ (04.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ժողովուրդ Ագուերոյին ինչ ճիշտնա էդքան էլ չեմ հավանում... Եսիմ մի տեսակ ստաբիլ խաղացող չի ըստ իս... Ավելի շատ իրա մասին խոսում են քան ինքը խաղումա :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժողովուրդ Ագուերոյին ինչ ճիշտնա էդքան էլ չեմ հավանում... Եսիմ մի տեսակ ստաբիլ խաղացող չի ըստ իս... Ավելի շատ իրա մասին խոսում են քան ինքը խաղումա


Էս տարի ճիշտա մի քիչ Ֆոռլանի շողքի տակ մնաց,բայց ջահելա դեռ լավագույն տարիներն առջևում են :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> REAL_ist ջան լապորտան ասելա, որ իրանք լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կերտում են իսկ Ռեալը դա գնում է.... Խոսքը վերաբերվել է ներկայիս «լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին՝ Ք. Ռոնալդուին»  իսկ կերտվել է այս տարվա ապագա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ Լիոնել Մեսսին, նենց որ ամենինչ նորմալ է... Լապորտան երբեք չի ասել թե ինքը միայն իր դպրոցով է թիմ ստեղծում ու չի ասել թե ֆուտբոլիստներ չի առնելու


խոսքը աստղերինա վերաբերվել, ոչ թե լավագույն խաղացողին, բայց արի էս թեման թարգենք :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> խոսքը աստղերինա վերաբերվել, ոչ թե լավագույն խաղացողին, բայց արի էս թեման թարգենք


 Թարգելու հետ համաձայն եմ, ամեն դեպքում ամեն մեկնել շատ բանա խոսում, էդ դրանք բոլորը խաղեր են տալիս պրեսսայի համար... մի անգամել եմ ասել, ամեն մեկի ասածը  ինչ որ հետին նպատակներ ունի որը մենք միշտ չի, որ հասկանում ենք ու արդյունքում ով ինչ պտի անի անումա :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

*Ահա 2009/10 մրցաշրջանի մեր նոր մարզաշապիկը...* 
 
Այստեղ տեղին է հիշել այն ասացվածքը, թե նորը դա լավ մոռացված հինն է :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (05.07.2009), Kita (05.07.2009), Լեո (05.07.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

ֆօռմեն լավնա մնւմա Վիլյաին առնեն ւ սաղ լավ կլնի

----------


## h.s.

Բարսան պաշտոնական առաջարկա արել Վալենսիային՝ Վիլլաի համար: Բայց մամուլում տեղեկությունա տարածվել, որ Բարսան հետաքրքրվումա Մատայով ու պատրաստա սենց քայլի՝ Վիլլա + Մատա = 55 մլն եվրո:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարսան պաշտոնական առաջարկա արել Վալենսիային՝ Վիլլաի համար: Բայց մամուլում տեղեկությունա տարածվել, որ Բարսան հետաքրքրվումա Մատայով ու պատրաստա սենց քայլի՝ Վիլլա + Մատա = 55 մլն եվրո:


Նմանեցնում եմ Ֆաբրեգասի նկատմամբ Ռեալի հետաքրքրվածությանը...
Ձև չի Մատան գա Բարսա :Wink:

----------


## Arman_I

Իմ կարծիքը էս ամառվա մեր տրանսֆերային քաղաքականության վերաբերյալ...
Գտնում եմ Վիլյային գնելը շատ ճիշտ քայլա, թե որպես թարմ արյուն, թե որպես շաաատ լուրջ կազմի ուժեղացում մի խոսքով կողմ եմ 2 ձեռքով...այս պարագայում Էտո՛օ-ին ասում ենք շնորհակալություն և վաճառում Մանչեսթեր Սիթի կամ ով ամենալավ առաջարկությունը կանի նրան...համ ծախսված փողերի գոնե մի մասը  հետ կբերենք,համ էլ իմ կարծիքով արդեն պերեբոռ կլինի եթե մնա...հաջորդը....մեզ անհապաղ պետքա շատ ուժեղ ձախ պաշտպան,Սիլվինյո պապիի հեռանալուց հետո Աբիդալը մենակա մնացել...
էս 2 ը առաջնահերթերն էին...Հիմա Մասկեռանոի մասին-հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստ,եթե ձև կա նորից կողմ եմ,սա այն մարդկանցից է որ միանշանակ ավելորդ չի լինի,թեև մենք ունենք իրա դիրքում խաղացողներ,էս դեպքում էլ հաջող ավարտի դեպքում հնարավոր է ինչ որ մարդիկ հանվեն վաճառքի ասենք Սեյդուն...Էսքանը մեզ լրիվ հերիքա,մեզ խիպիշ պետք չի,ոնց որ որոշ թիմերի մոտ.... :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Չե Ռեալի նման եկեք անենք ուրեմն առնում ենք Իբրային, Վիյային, Տոռեսին, Կեյրիսոն ծախում ենք Անրի, Էտո՝օ, Մեսսի:
Առնում ենք Մասկերանո, Մայկոն, Ֆելիպե. ծախում ենք Ալվես, Աբիդալ, Տուրե:
Առնում ենք Ֆաբրեգաս, Ադեբայոր, Արշավին, Բակարի Սանյա, Ջոն Տերրի ծախում ենք Ինիեստա, Չավի, Պույոլ, Պիկե... 

Հա ի՞նչ վատա.... սաղ Բարսայի մասին կխոսան, ու շատ քչերը կմտածեն՝ այսինքն միայն իսկական երկրպագուները, որ դա կլինի դարի հիմարությունը և խառակիրին :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա ի՞նչ վատա.... սաղ Բարսայի մասին կխոսան, ու *շատ քչերը* կմտածեն՝ այսինքն *միայն իսկական երկրպագուները*, որ դա կլինի դարի հիմարությունը և խառակիրին


Գև, կոպիտ սխալ ես թույլ տվել  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Գև, կոպիտ սխալ ես թույլ տվել


Չէ սխալ չկա, երկրպագուները շատ են բայց իսկական երկպագուները՝ քիչ

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ սխալ չկա, երկրպագուները շատ են բայց իսկական երկպագուները՝ քիչ


Հավատա շատ են, շատ շատ: Բարսայի նման մեգաակումբի պարագայում «քիչ» բառը այստեղ ոչ մի կերպ կիրառելի չէ:

----------


## xaladilnick

*Մոդերատորական. Անընթեռնելի գրառումը ջնջվում է;*

----------


## GevSky

> Հավատա շատ են, շատ շատ: Բարսայի նման մեգաակումբի պարագայում «քիչ» բառը այստեղ ոչ մի կերպ կիրառելի չէ:


Լավ մանրից համոզում ես, բայց սաղ հեչ ասա որ եթե գրացս լիներ ինֆարկտի բունա.. խոսքը գնացողների մասինա... իսկ ռեալիստների տենց դեպքերում ուրախանում են, բայց ցավալի փաստա, չի կարելի մարդկային արժեքները տենց ոտնահարել ու ամենինչ վերածել փողի

----------


## REAL_ist

> իսկ ռեալիստների տենց դեպքերում ուրախանում են, բայց ցավալի փաստա, չի կարելի մարդկային արժեքները տենց ոտնահարել ու ամենինչ վերածել փողի


տենց դեպքեր ինչքան որ հիշում եմ, ռեալիստները չեն ուրախացել ` Հիերրո, Մակելելե, Դել Բոսկե :Think:  Վերևի գրածդ էլ աբսուրդ էր, ոչ Ռոբբենը, ոչ էլ Սնեյդերը Ռեալի համար Ինիեստա ու Չավի չեն: Չնայած ես դեմ եմ Ռիբերիի գալուն, մանավանդ իրանց գնով:

----------


## GevSky

Ես նրա մասին եմ ասում, որ մարդիկ վատ չէին խաղում, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ բան չի ստացվել իրանց մոտ դա իրանց մեղքը չէր այլ ողջ թիմի, նենց որ իմաստ չկա տենց արմատախիլ անել չիմը ինչ-որ կորիզ պետկա լինի որ մնացածը դրա շուրջ հավաքվեն... Ռիբերին եթե գա իսկ ռոբենը գնա կոպիտ սխալ կլինի, իմ կարծիքով

----------


## h.s.

Հիմա էլ Մանչեսթր Սիթին աչքը դրելա Պույոլի վրա  :Angry2:  էն բանից հետո, որ Չելսին հրաժարվելա ծախի Տերրիին: Բայց ինձ թվումա, որ ոչ Բարսան կծախի, ոչ էլ Պույոլը կգնա  :Tongue:  Վերջիվերջո Բարսան Ռեալ չի, իսկ Պույոլը շատ նվիրվածա Բարսային:

----------

Արամ (07.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Հիմա էլ Մանչեսթր Սիթին աչքը դրելա Պույոլի վրա էն բանից հետո, որ Չելսին հրաժարվելա ծախի Տերրիին: Բայց ինձ թվումա, որ ոչ Բարսան կծախի, ոչ էլ Պույոլը կգնա Վերջիվերջո Բարսան Ռեալ չի, իսկ Պույոլը շատ նվիրվածա Բարսային:


Պույոլը, որ գնա Սիթի ոնց որ Ես գնամ Բարսա հիմնական կազմի կենտրոնական հարձակվող... նենց որ հենց ինձ Բարսան առաջարկ անի էնվախտ Պույոլի վրա կկասկածեք..
Զարմանում եմ Մանչեստր Սիթին իրա որ մասովա մտածել որ իրա էտ հետաքրքրությունը հրապարակելա :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

Բարսան ուզումա առնի Բրունու Ալվեշին ու գործարքը հեշտ իրականացնելու համար հնարավորա Կեյրիսոնին վարձավճարով տա հենց Պորտուին ու ոչ թե Վալենսիային:

----------


## GevSky

> Բարսան ուզումա առնի Բրունու Ալվեշին ու գործարքը հեշտ իրականացնելու համար հնարավորա Կեյրիսոնին վարձավճարով տա հենց Պորտուին ու ոչ թե Վալենսիային:


Ո՞րտեղ ես կարդացել, բա Վիյան չոր փողի դիմաց պտի գա՞ :Think:

----------


## h.s.

> Ո՞րտեղ ես կարդացել, բա Վիյան չոր փողի դիմաց պտի գա՞


Ըստ goal.com; Կոնկրետ ստեղից՝
http://goal.com/ru/news/110/трансфер...-аренду

----------


## h.s.

Համել Վալենսիայի ղեկավարությունը հայտարարելա, որ նոր հովանավորա գտել, որը պատրաստա մոտ 500 մլն եվրո ներդրում կատարի: Դրանով կփակվի 450 մլն պարտքը ու կաշխատեն թիմում պահեն Վիլյաին ու Սիլվաին:

----------


## GevSky

> Ըստ goal.com; Կոնկրետ ստեղից՝
> http://goal.com/ru/news/110/тран...


Ստեղ ամենավերջի պարբերությունոմ սխալ եմ տեսնում... ասվում է որ հաստատ չի Կեյրրիսոնի Եվրոա գալը... բայց Բարսայի պախտոնական կայքում ասվում է որ արդեն ամբողջ գործարքը իրականացված է ու դեռ ֆուտբոլիստի հետ պայմանագիր չեն կնքում որովհետև սպասում են տենան արենդա տալիս են ուրիշների թե պահում են իրանց մոտ

----------

h.s. (08.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ստեղ ամենավերջի պարբերությունոմ սխալ եմ տեսնում... ասվում է որ հաստատ չի Կեյրրիսոնի Եվրոա գալը... բայց Բարսայի պախտոնական կայքում ասվում է որ արդեն ամբողջ գործարքը իրականացված է ու դեռ ֆուտբոլիստի հետ պայմանագիր չեն կնքում որովհետև սպասում են տենան արենդա տալիս են ուրիշների թե պահում են իրանց մոտ


Ես Barca.ru-ում կարդացել եմ,որ  մենակ Բարսան ու Խերեսն են, որ տրանսֆերային շուկայում ոչ մի գործարք չեն արել (Պրիմերիայի թիմերից): Դու ո՞ր սայթից ես նայել:

----------


## GevSky

> Ես Barca.ru-ում կարդացել եմ,որ մենակ Բարսան ու Խերեսն են, որ տրանսֆերային շուկայում ոչ մի գործարք չեն արել (Պրիմերիայի թիմերից): Դու ո՞ր սայթից ես նայել:


հա էտ եսել եմ տեսել, գործարքներ եղել են ուղղակի ասեցի սպասում են տրանսֆերի որ տենան պրեզենտացիան անում եմ Կեյրրիսոնի թե չե, որովհետև կարողա գնա արենդա տրանսֆերի գործարքի մեջ մտնի

----------


## GevSky

Սա էլ Լա Լիգայի նոր գնդակը՝ NIKE-ից :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (08.07.2009), REAL_ist (08.07.2009), Surveyr (10.07.2009), Taurus (08.07.2009), xaladilnick (09.07.2009), Yellow Raven (08.07.2009), Ապե Ջան (10.07.2009), Լեո (09.07.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Աչքիս Ֆաբրեգասին վսյօ տակի առնում ենք

----------

Լեո (09.07.2009), Ներսես_AM (09.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Հա բայց հլա Էտո՝օ-ինա պետք ծախել, արդեն ներվերիս վրա ազդումա, դիտավորյալ ոնց որ խանգարի ամենինչին... կամ ասա որոշի կոնկրետ կամ մնա կամ գնա.. թե խի չեն ժամանակ դնում վրեն :Angry2:

----------


## GevSky

*Բարսելոնը և Վալենսիան փոխհամաձայնության են եկել Դավիդ Վիյայի տեղափոխման հարցով...
Մանրամասների մասին դեռ չի ասվում, բայց նշվում է, որ հաստատ կողմերը եկել են ընդհանուր հայտատարի, որի արդյունքում  Վիյան կտեղափոխվի Բարսելոն:*
Ըստ՝ «Goal.com»

----------

Լեո (10.07.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> «Goal.com»


դրանից հավայի աղբյուր դժվարա պատկերացնել :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

> դրանից հավայի աղբյուր դժվարա պատկերացնել


Միգուցե հավայի աղբյուրա, բայց ամեն դեպքում այդ լուրը Խավին հաստատելա հարցազրույցի ժամանակ :Smile:  Համել էլ ըստ www.sport.es
 Սամուելը վերջնական որոշումա կայացրել հեռանա ակումբից.. նենց որ ուրիշ ելք չկա արդեն :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե տենանք, դրա նման աղբյուրներով Վիլյան արդեն շուտվանից Ռեալումա :Wink:  որ Էտոոն գնա Վիլյային էլ չկարանան առնեն հետաքրքիր կլինի :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սա էլ Լա Լիգայի նոր գնդակը՝ NIKE-ից


Ես նկարի համար Google-ում ինչ գերմ որ բերի, ինչ գրում եմ չի բերում :Sad:

----------


## Arman_I

Какая-то козлятина из-за мадрида началась в современном футболе. *Президент любого замухренного клуба на своих футболистов вешает ценники с максимальными числами, из тех, что позволяет ему знать образование.* Лет 6-7 назад даже за 20-30 лямов считаные игроки переходили, да и то, опять же в среал в основном. А что за это время экономика улучшилась, денег больше стало? Вроде кризис наоборот. Послать бы всех этих работорговцев на ...

սա մեջբերում է Բառսամանիայի ֆորումից...միանշանակ համաձայն եմ այս տեսակետի հետ...ջոգում եք բացի Ռեալից ոչ մի թիմ նորմալ տրանսֆեր չի արել...ընենց մի հատ պլանկայա դրած,ուռցրած գնա գալիս եմ,որ ամեն մի տուֆտա ուզումա իրա "ճ" կլասսի ֆուտբոլիստին ծախելով մի օրում փողեր շփի...վառ օրինակ Դեպոռի էտ Ֆելիպե-յա ինչա ձախ պաշտպանը վերջը...հա հասկացանք հեռանկարայինա եսիմ ինչա,բայց էտ ով եղավ որ չեն համաձայնում առաջարկված 9 միլիոնին ու պահանջում են *15* միլիոն փող ու ոչ մի կոպեկ պակաս,ոչ մի բանակցություն :Shok: ...վախտին տենց փողերով եսիմ ում կառնեյին...
Պլատինի ինչ որ խոսք էր բացել տրանսֆերային էս խաղերի նոր կանոնների մասին...պետքա ինչ որ կանոնակարգում էս հարցերին...

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչի Կասերեսը անցած տարի ետքան արժեր, Ֆելիպեն չարժի?

----------


## h.s.

> *Բարսելոնը և Վալենսիան փոխհամաձայնության են եկել Դավիդ Վիյայի տեղափոխման հարցով...
> Մանրամասների մասին դեռ չի ասվում, բայց նշվում է, որ հաստատ կողմերը եկել են ընդհանուր հայտատարի, որի արդյունքում  Վիյան կտեղափոխվի Բարսելոն:*
> Ըստ՝ «Goal.com»


Իսկ էսօր գրում են, որ Վալենսիան արդեն  50 մլն եվրոյա ուզում Վիլյաի համար :Angry2:   ու Բարսան դժվար գնա զիջումների: Թալա՜նը, ինչա  :Stop:  :Nono:

----------


## Amourchik

Վալենսիան էլ արդեն զզվացրեց, ասա կամ վաճառեք կամ էլ ոչ, ինչ եք խաղ խաղում :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մակսվելին Ինտերից առավ Բարսան, շնորհավոր առաջին ձեռքբերումը:

----------


## GevSky

Ես իրան չեմ ճանաչում լավնա՞ գոնե

----------


## REAL_ist

պաշտպանա էլի հարձակվողական ոճի, կիսապաշտպան էլա խաղում, բայց երկու ֆլանգերում էլ հարձակվողական պաշտպաններ շատ չի լինԻ?
լռիվ չեղածից լավա վարյանտ են առել էլի

----------


## Taurus

> Մակսվելին Ինտերից առավ Բարսան, շնորհավոր առաջին ձեռքբերումը:


Դեռ չի առել, բայց նախնական պայմանավորվածությունը կա!
5 լիմոնի կարգի ա տրանսֆերը



> Ես իրան չեմ ճանաչում լավնա՞ գոնե


Հա շատ լավն ա, միշտ դուրս եկել ա, դե պատկերացրու որ Գրոսսոին ինտերի սաստավից հանեց :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> Դեռ չի առել, բայց նախնական պայմանավորվածությունը կա!


Պաշտոնապես հայտարարվելա, որ առելա: Բայց ինքը կարծեմ, որպես Սիլվինյոին փոխարինողա ձեռք բերվել: Ի միջիայլոց իրա ու Իբրաի գործակալը նույն մարդնա… Կարողա՞ Իբրաին էլ սենց սուսիկ  փուսիկ առնեն :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Ես ամենաշատը կուզեի Վիյային առնեին.... Բայց իրոք նկատել եք ոնց որ հատուկ պրինցիպ ընկած լինի Բարսան Ռեալի դեմ որ դիտավորյալ փող չծախսի.... ինչ-որ տեղ կարելիա հասկանալ դրա ճծտությունը, որ թիմը տրիպլետա վերցրել ինչի պետքա փող ծախսի... չնայած եթե Էտո՛օն մնումա ես էդքան ել չեմ վստահում իրան... խոսքս հիշեք Բոյանը դուրսա հանելւ Էտո՛օյին ու ձմեռը ծախեն

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ըստ Sport.es-ի՝ ինքը Դավիդ Վիլյան  շահագրգռվածա իր Բարսա գալուն և պատրաստա օգնելու գործարքի կարարմանը: Ըստ աղբյուրի՝ Վիլյան պատրաստա տարեկան 7.5 մլն եվրոի փոխարեն ստանա 5.5 մլն եվրո ու հաշվի առնելով, որ պայմանագիրը կլինի 4-5 տարով, ավելացած գումարը կկազմի Վալենսիայի պահանջածը:

----------


## GevSky

Եթե տենց բան լինի, Վիյան ամեն ինչ կանի իրան արդարացնի, իսկ երբ արդարացնի Բարսան պարտքի տակ չի մնա... բոլորս գիտենք որ երբ մարդը նորմալա իրան պահում ու նվիրվածա թիմին ու նորմալ խաղումա իրա համար ամենինչել անումա ակումբը

----------


## h.s.

Ըստ իտալական մամուլի Հլեբը վարձավճարով կտեղափոխվի Ինտեր՝ մաս կազմելով Մաքսվելի գործարքին: Sky Sport Italia-ն հայտարարելա, որ 2 ակումբի ղեկավարները հանդիպել են ու պայմանավորվածությունա ձեռք բերվել նրա տեղափոխության հարցով:

Միաժամանակ Բարսան հայտարարելա Գուդյոնսնի գինը, որը վճարելու դեպքում ղեկավարությունը պատրաստ կլինի բաց թողնելու ֆուտբոլիստին: Նա գնահատվել է 6 մլն եվրո: Ֆուտբոլիստի գլխավոր հավակնորդը համարվում է Վեսթ Հեմը:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ըստ իտալական մամուլի Հլեբը վարձավճարով կտեղափոխվի Ինտեր՝ մաս կազմելով Մաքսվելի գործարքին: Sky Sport Italia-ն հայտարարելա, որ 2 ակումբի ղեկավարները հանդիպել են ու պայմանավորվածությունա ձեռք բերվել նրա տեղափոխության հարցով:
> 
> Միաժամանակ Բարսան հայտարարելա Գուդյոնսնի գինը, որը վճարելու դեպքում ղեկավարությունը պատրաստ կլինի բաց թողնելու ֆուտբոլիստին: Նա գնահատվել է 6 մլն եվրո: Ֆուտբոլիստի գլխավոր հավակնորդը համարվում է Վեսթ Հեմը:


շատ ճիշտ որոշում էր Գուդյոնսենին տրանսվերի հանելը

----------


## Լեո

Գոհարադարանից  :Love:

----------

h.s. (17.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Պատմության ոսկե էջեր  :Love: 


Ադամանդե էջեր  :Love:

----------

h.s. (17.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Դավիդ Վիյայի ագենտը ասելա, որ Դավիդը էնքանա ուզում բարսա գա, որ պատրաստա իր գրպանից տա վալենսիային այն տարբերությունը որը կկազմի բարսայի առաջարկած ու վալենսիայի սահմանած գնի միջև... Ինձ թվումա որ սա սկզբունքի հարցա.... Ու Բարսան դրան անտարբեր չի մնա... շատ մեծ սխալ կլինի Վիյային չառնելը

----------


## gafff

*IBRAHIMOVIC*ը մերնա!!! Eto'o+Hleb+40 million http://sport.es/default.asp?idpublic...dseccio_PK=803  :Hands Up: 

Valdes, Alves, Puyol, Pique, Maxwell, Toure, Xavi, Iniesta, Messi, Henry, Ibrahimovic!!!!!!!!

----------


## h.s.

> *IBRAHIMOVIC*ը մերնա!!! Eto'o+Hleb+40 million


Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Իբրան Բարսա եկավ, բայց ինչ-որ շատ չեն տվել: Հաշվենք թե Հլեբը Մաքսվելի գործարքի հետ էր: Բայց Էտո + 40 մլն  :Think:   Տենց էր, թող Վիլյաին առնեին: Հիմա կարծում եմ, որ արդեն Վիլյաի մասին չեն էլ մտածի:

----------


## gafff

> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Իբրան Բարսա եկավ, բայց ինչ-որ շատ չեն տվել: Հաշվենք թե Հլեբը Մաքսվելի գործարքի հետ էր: Բայց Էտո + 40 մլն   Տենց էր, թող Վիլյաին առնեին: Հիմա կարծում եմ, որ արդեն Վիլյաի մասին չեն էլ մտածի:


Չե ուղակի ստեխ հարցը ենա որ ձև չկար որ Բարսավւմ շարունակեր... Eto'oն եղելա ու մնումա իմ ամենասիրած հարձակվողը  :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

սպասենք պաշտոնականին, փաստորեն Կակայի գնից շատ փողա տալիս Լապորտան :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Հա եսել էի ավելի շատ Վիլյայի կողմը հակված... Բայց դե էլի ուրախ եմ, Իբրան որոշ հատկանիշներով Վիյայից ուժեղա, բայց դե Վիյան էլ իրա լավ կողմերը ուներ :Smile: 
Ըստ Sports-ի 35 մլն պետկա տա Բարսան Իբրայի համար... բայց մեկա ֆինանսական կողմից Բարսան էնքան էլ իրան ձեռնտու տրանսֆեր չարեց.... Շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ Էտո՛օն գնար Սիթի փողը վերցներ վրեն դներ Վիյային առնեռ... Էտոն իրա վատությունը արեց եթե գնար Սիթի տենց էլ կլիներ Բարսան հաստատ Վիյային կառներ

----------


## REAL_ist

մինիմում 70 միլյոնանոց տռանսֆեռ կանի Բարսան :Smile:  ուր են նման գների հակառակորդները?

----------


## Taurus

> մինիմում 70 միլյոնանոց տռանսֆեռ կանի Բարսան ուր են նման գների հակառակորդները?


Ես եմ դեմ եմ.... բայց մի պահ էլ կա, աչքիս Մաքսվելը հավայի չի որ էկավ.. սաղ սպայկայա, սաղ պայմանավորված ա... էս ձեր համար FIFA 2008 չի...

----------


## h.s.

Մաքսվելը արդեն անցելա բուժզննում ու այսօր լինելուա իրա պրեզենտացիան:

----------

Լեո (17.07.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

> մինիմում 70 միլյոնանոց տռանսֆեռ կանի Բարսան ուր են նման գների հակառակորդները?


դեմ եմ միանշանակ...Վիլյան ի սկզբանե ամենացանկալինա եղել իմ համար...սպասենք  
վերջնական հաստատմանը ու թվերին...էսքան փող չարժի Զլատանը...կամ էլ սովորություն կա էս 2 թիմերի մեջ...եթե մեկը գլուխը պատովնա տալիս մյուսն էլ պետքա տա...թե չե նրան չեն հասկանա :LOL:  Համենայն դեպս հաշվի առնելով որ Էտո՛օ-ի մնալը անհնար էր դարձել ու նաև գնայինը մի կողմ թողած էլի լավա...մեր ֆուտբոլիստների կողքին կարողա էլ ավել բացվի սա գնա գալիս եմ...Գվարդիոլան էլ մի 2 հատ թաթալոշ կտա սկզբի օրերին որ իմանա ինչ ոնց ու գնաաաաացցցցց...հո գեղեցկագույն ու ակրոբատիկ գոլեր չի խփի :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Սկզբում չէի ուզում Իբրան գա, բայց հիմա շատ ուրախ եմ  :Smile: 
Բարի գալուստ, Իբրա  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա, գնացին էկան էս ում առան. Հլը էլ կալոդով փող տվին. Յանը տարելա Լապորտայի

----------


## Taurus

> Արա, գնացին էկան էս ում առան. Հլը էլ կալոդով փող տվին. Յանը տարելա Լապորտայի


Լավ Ներս սպասենք տենանք ինչ կլինի

----------


## REAL_ist

դուք էլի դեմ եղեք, կարևորը տեսաք. որ Բարսան էլ պակաս առնող թիմ չի :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (17.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Արա, գնացին էկան էս ում առան. Հլը էլ կալոդով փող տվին. Յանը տարելա Լապորտայի


Այ ախպեր, մեզ համար ի՞նչ ինչքան փող են տվել: Կարևորը գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլն ա  :Wink:

----------

REAL_ist (17.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Այսօր եղելա Մաքսվելի պրեզենտացիան ու Մաքսվելի հետ կնքվելա 4 տարվա պայմանագիր: Բայց ամենահետաքրքիրը գիտեք որնա, որ պրեզենտացիայի ժամանակ Լապորտան հաստատելա Իբրաի զեռքբերումը ու հայտարարելա որ ՝
Իբրան = Էտո + Հլեբ( վարձավճար) + 45 միլիոն եվրո:  :Shok:  Նաև չի բացառել Վիլյաին գնելը: Ըստ Լապորտայի մնումա լեզու գտնել Վալենսիայի նախագահի հետ: Չիկի Բեգիրիստայնը խոսացելա Վիլյաի հետ ու ասվումա, որ Վիլյան շատ նեռվայնացածա էս ամենից հետո:

----------


## GevSky

Հետաքրքիր բան, Վիյային ամեն դեպքում ուզում են առնեն էս աչքիս Անրին զապասա նստում կամ ծաղիկ տակտիկայով պետկա խաղան, 3 առաջ քաշված - 1 պոդմոգա - 2 կենտրոն- 2 ֆլանգ - 2 մաքուր պաշտպան

----------


## GevSky

Ասենք սենց
--------------------------------------------Իբրա
----------------------------------Վիյա-------------Մեսսի
--------------------------------------------Անրի 
---------------------------------Ինիեստա-----Խավի
--------------------Մակսվել/Աբիդալ-----------------Ալվես
-----------------------------------Պիկե------------Պույոլ
------------------------------------------Վիկտոր

----------


## REAL_ist

տենց սխեմա չի կարա լինի, ոնցոր չեղավ Էտտո Անրի Ռոնդլինյո Մեսսի քառյակ

----------


## Ambrosine

երեխեք, դարպասապահ ունեք?  :Blush:

----------


## GevSky

հա բա Վալդես դզյան կակղեց մնաց վերջը :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա բա Վալդես դզյան կակղեց մնաց վերջը


ես ասում եմ՝ դարպասապահ

 :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Իբրահիմովիչը երբևէ կայուն խաղով աչքի չի ընկել… Նա այդքան չարժեր, չնայած լավ հարձակվող է: Ու շատ հնարավոր է Բարսելոնում լավ էլ խաղա: Փոխանցումներ կատարողներ շատ ունի:



> --------------------------------------------Իբրա
> ----------------------------------Վիյա-------------Մեսսի
> --------------------------------------------Անրի 
> ---------------------------------Ինիեստա-----Խավի
> --------------------Մակսվել/Աբիդալ-----------------Ալվես
> -----------------------------------Պիկե------------Պույոլ
> ------------------------------------------Վիկտոր


Սենց չեղավ: Այ, եթե Անրիի (կամ Վիլյայի) փոխարեն Յայա Տուրե գրես, հզոր կստացվի: Իհարկե, հետ քաշված Տուրե:

----------


## GevSky

> ես ասում եմ՝ դարպասապահ


Հումորդ տեղին չէր ընդհանրապես, ու ոչ էլ հիմնավոր.... տես ում անուննա գրված որպես այս տարվա լա լիգայի լավագույն դարպասապահ ու նաև լավագույնների մեջ ՉԼ-ում...
Երևի լավ չես նայել բարսայի խաղերը էս տարի

----------

Ապե Ջան (18.07.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հումորդ տեղին չէր ընդհանրապես, ու ոչ էլ հիմնավոր.... տես ում անուննա գրված որպես այս տարվա լա լիգայի լավագույն դարպասապահ ու նաև լավագույնների մեջ ՉԼ-ում...
> Երևի լավ չես նայել բարսայի խաղերը էս տարի


լավ էլ նայել եմ  :Ok: 
պաշտպաններն էին լավը...

----------


## GevSky

> լավ էլ նայել եմ
> պաշտպաններն էին լավը...


Ոչ միայն եթե նրա սեյվերը չլինեին Դռոգբայի դեմ, Ռոնալդույի դեմ, Ռոբենի դեմ.... Բարսան տրիպլետից շատ հեռու կլիներ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ միայն եթե նրա սեյվերը չլինեին Դռոգբայի դեմ, Ռոնալդույի դեմ, Ռոբենի դեմ.... Բարսան տրիպլետից շատ հեռու կլիներ


ամեն դեպքում գերագնահատում ես
շատ պարզ բացթողումներ էր անում... եթե ինքը մեծ ծավալի լարվածությամբ գործեր, չէր դիմանա, դրա համար ասում եմ՝ պաշտպաններն էին լավը

----------


## GevSky

Ես չեմ ասում ինքը ամենալավնա, բայց լավերի թվինա դասվում, այդ դեպքում տեղին չի որ դարպասապահ բառը որպես սարկազմ հնչի...
Հ.Գ. հիշի Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղում Կասիյասի «պարզ» բացթողումները... այնպես որ ամեն մեկի հետ էլ լինումա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես չեմ ասում ինքը ամենալավնա, բայց լավերի թվինա դասվում, այդ դեպքում տեղին չի որ դարպասապահ բառը որպես սարկազմ հնչի...
> Հ.Գ. հիշի Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղում Կասիյասի «պարզ» բացթողումները... այնպես որ ամեն մեկի հետ էլ լինումա


դե իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ Կասիլյասի մոտ հազվադեպ են նման սխալները, իսկ նրա մոտ՝ հաճախ
իմ կարծիքով Բարսելոնը իր թույլ օղակը լրացնելու փոխարեն չպիտի ընկներ հարձակվողների հետևից

----------


## GevSky

Աստղ ջան, Բարսայում խաղում են աշխարհում ամենաբարձր կլասի պաշտպաններ... բարսան ամենաքիչ գնդակա բաց թողել ինչ թույլ օղակի մասինա խոսքը. պաշտպանությունը ոչ թե նրա թույլ օղակնա այլ հարձակումնա աշխարհում ամենաուժեղը համարվում.... հետո էլ պաշտպանելա առել արխային Մակսվելինա առել որը բավականին ուժեղ պաշտպանա :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (18.07.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, Բարսայում խաղում են աշխարհում ամենաբարձր կլասի պաշտպաններ... բարսան ամենաքիչ գնդակա բաց թողել ինչ թույլ օղակի մասինա խոսքը. պաշտպանությունը ոչ թե նրա թույլ օղակնա այլ հարձակումնա աշխարհում ամենաուժեղը համարվում.... հետո էլ պաշտպանելա առել արխային Մակսվելինա առել որը բավականին ուժեղ պաշտպանա


ես դարպասապահի հետ եմ... պաշտպանները ես էլ եմ ասում՝ լավ են խաղացել :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Հա դե դարպասապահնելա լավը էլի... ճիշտն ասած ահավոր շատ էի ուզում Ասենխիոյին առնեին էնել  վալդեսը որ մնաց էտ հարցը փակվեց.... վալդեսը ուղղակի սիմվոլոտ դեմքա... կատալոնացիյա ինքնել ստեղ տենց հարցեր կան էլի... համել ես սեզոն իրան բավականին լավ դրսևորեց ինչ ճիշտնա

----------


## h.s.

Զարմանալիա, բայց ասեմ, որ Վալդեսը Բարսայի պատմության մեջ ակենաերկարնա կանգնել դարպասին: Ինչ վերաբերվումա Վիլյաին,  իմ կարծիքով իրան չեն էլ առնի:

Հ.Գ. Բայց մեկա Զլատանի համար շատ են տվել: Էտ տարբերակով կարողա Վալեսիայից Սիլվաին էլ առնեին:

----------


## gafff

Այ ես տիպի սաստավ ենք ունենալու ես սեզոն, Villaին ստորագրելու ձև չկա: 


...............................................................................V. Valdes (Pinto)...............................................

.....D.Alves (V. Sanchez)...............Puyol (Henrique).............Pique (Marquez).........Maxwell (Abidal)

..................................................................Yaya Toure (S. Busquets) (Poulsen)..............................

.............................................................Xavi (Jeffren)...........................Iniesta (Keita)...............................

................Messi (Pedro).................................Ibrahimovic (Bojan)......................Henry (Keirrison)..

Հեսա Caceresին կփոխեն Poulsenի հետ, մեկել Պեպը ասելա որ պետք չի Chygrynskyին Henriqueն իրան լավել ձեռա տալիս:

----------

h.s. (18.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Պահեստայինը դուրս չի գալիս մի տեսակ.... չեմ վստահում Պեդրոյին, Սանչեսին, Ժեֆրենին

----------


## Taurus

Henrique-ի ուMarquez-ի տեղերը փոխենք ու մեկ էլ, դեռ Fabregas-ի շանս կա
Վարդգեսին բան չասեք, անցած սեզոնի Լա լիգայի լավագույն դարպասապահն էր, հա հա, հենց Կասին էլ տվեց անցավ, ով որ հակառակը ասի, ուրմն ռեալիստ չի, չնայած որ հաստատ "ռեալիստ ա" լօօօօօօօօօօօօլ

----------


## Taurus

Կարող ա բռնեն Իբրային փոխեն Վիլյաի հետ, ինչ բոց կլնի

----------


## h.s.

> Կարող ա բռնեն Իբրային փոխեն Վիլյաի հետ, ինչ բոց կլնի


Դժվար, Վիլյան հայտարարելա, որ ամռանը չի հեռանա Վալենսիայից:

----------


## Amourchik

ես նոր մի տեղ կարդացի, որ Բարսան Ինտերին առաջարկել ա 40մլն և Էտո՛ո ին Իբրահիմովիչի համար:
Հ.Գ.Ես Զլատանին ահավոր չեմ սիրում, չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց Բարսան էլ չկարողացավ գնել Վիլլիային հա՞ :Think: Մի ժամանակ,որ գրում էին, թե իբր Ռեալը հետաքրքվում էր Զլատանով ահավոր տխրել էի, հիմա էլ նույնիսկ Չէի ուզենա, որ Բարսա գար, ինքը լավը չի :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես նոր մի տեղ կարդացի, որ Բարսան Ինտերին առաջարկել ա 40մլն և Էտո՛ո ին Իբրահիմովիչի համար:
> Հ.Գ.Ես Զլատանին ահավոր չեմ սիրում, չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց Բարսան էլ չկարողացավ գնել Վիլլիային հա՞Մի ժամանակ,որ գրում էին, թե իբր Ռեալը հետաքրքվում էր Զլատանով ահավոր տխրել էի, հիմա էլ նույնիսկ Չէի ուզենա, որ Բարսա գար, ինքը լավը չի


http://www.goal.com/ru/news/45/%D0%B...C-%D0%B1%D1%8B
այ սենց բաներից էլ  :Bad: միշտ էլ Իբրահիմովչը նման բաներով ա աչքի ընկնում, իր գործակալն էլ ոչինչով չի տարբերվում, կարդացողներին կխնդրեի ուշադրություն դարձնել կոմենտարիաներին, բոլորի հետ համաձայն եմ ու բոլորը միաբերան նույնն են ասում :Ok:

----------


## h.s.

> http://www.goal.com/ru/news/45/%D0%B...C-%D0%B1%D1%8B
> այ սենց բաներից էլ միշտ էլ Իբրահիմովչը նման բաներով ա աչքի ընկնում, իր գործակալն էլ ոչինչով չի տարբերվում, կարդացողներին կխնդրեի ուշադրություն դարձնել կոմենտարիաներին, բոլորի հետ համաձայն եմ ու բոլորը միաբերան նույնն են ասում


Չէ ստեղ բաներ կա, որ ես էլ համաձայն չեմ: Ուրիշ բանա իրա նկատմամբ հակակրանք ունենալը ու իրա ֆուտբոլ խաղալը: Շատ էլ գործակալը հավայ խոսումա, բայց ինքա չեմ կարծում էտքան մեծամիտ լինի, ինչքան Ռոնալդուն: Ինչ վերաբերումա կոմենտներին, ես էլ տեղ կա տենում եմ շատ լավ են գրում, տեղ էլ կա ընենց են գրում, որ մարդ կմտածի էս ում են առել: Ես կարծում եմ շատ լավ խաղացողա ու Կակային էլ չի զիջում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կակային Ռոնալդուն էլա զիջում...

----------

Amourchik (19.07.2009), Vaho (20.07.2009), Հենո (20.07.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ ստեղ բաներ կա, որ ես էլ համաձայն չեմ: Ուրիշ բանա իրա նկատմամբ հակակրանք ունենալը ու իրա ֆուտբոլ խաղալը: Շատ էլ գործակալը հավայ խոսումա, բայց ինքա չեմ կարծում էտքան մեծամիտ լինի, ինչքան Ռոնալդուն: Ինչ վերաբերումա կոմենտներին, ես էլ տեղ կա տենում եմ շատ լավ են գրում, տեղ էլ կա ընենց են գրում, որ մարդ կմտածի էս ում են առել: Ես կարծում եմ շատ լավ խաղացողա ու Կակային էլ չի զիջում:


չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ երբ էր/ոնց որ անցյալ տարի/ Կանավարոն իր հարցազրույցներից մեկում նշեց, որ իր կարիերայի ընթացքում միակ ֆուտբոլիստը, որի հետ ինքը կոնֆլիկտ ա ունեցել դա Իբրահիմովիչն ա եղել, որը իրեն թույլ էր տվել ասել, որ Կանավարոն ոչինչի չէր հասնի իր ֆուտբոլային կարիերայում, եթե չլիներ հենց ինքը, իր ասելով ինքն է Յուվեին բարձրունքների հասցրել այդ թվում նաև Կանավարոյին:Կանավարոն նաև նշել էր, որ ինքը միակը չէր ում բաժին էր ընկել «մեծն» Իբրահիմովիչի քննադատությունը, իր խոսքերով Իբրահիմովիչը իրեն միշտ է այդպես պահում ու  բոլորի հետ:Վերջերս նույնիսկ Ժոզե Մոուրինիոն էր ասել, որ ինքը ավելի շատ կցանկանար թիմ ունենար, քան մեկ հոգու ամբիցիաներով շարժվող խաղացողների մի կույտ, այդ խաղացողն էլ իհարկե բոլորիս է հայտնի, թե ով է:Այնպես որ, եթե այդքան լավն ա, թող մի հատ կագին անհատական տիտղոս ունենա :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

Ոչինչ.. Իբրան գիտի ուրա գնում.. Ստեղ Բարսանա, որը էտ հարցով խաղ ու պար չի... կա դիսցիպլինա.. ռոնալդինյոյի պես տղւն սարքին փալաս... Իբրային դրանք սաղ դեմը կդնեն խելոք կլռվի տեղը իրա խաղը կխաղա... հա մեկել ինքը Ինտեռում տեղ ուներ իրան ձև տար բայց բարսայում դժվար ինքը ամենալավը լինի.... նենց որ վիզ դնելու տեղ ունի մինչև երես երես առնելը :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Կական լավ խաղացողա, բայց ես չեմ հիշում, որ էս մրցաշրջանում ինքը Միլանում Էնքան աչքի ընկներ, ինչքան Իբրան Ինտերում կամ Ռոնալդուն Մանչեսթրում: Ինքը աչքի ընկավ Կոնֆեդերացիայի գավաթում, բայց տեղ էլ կախվածա ոչ միայն իրանից, այլ ամբողջ թիմից: Ու մի քիչ վիճելիա դաժե Մեսիից ու Ռոնալդուից հետո ինքնա 3-րդը:

----------


## Taurus

բայց ինչ եք շուխուր գցել, դեռ չի տեղափոխվել, վերջնական պայմանագիր ստորագրված չի ու բժշկական ուսումնասիրություններն էլ անցած չի, բացի դրանից դեռ Էտօ՛օ ի հետ էլ պիտի ստորագրվի պայմանագիր…ամեն ինչ չի որ այդպես հեշտ ա թվում!

----------


## GevSky

Ինչ ճիշտնա Իբրան ունի  խաղային հատկություններ, որոնք ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստ չունի.... Ես միշտ  դա ասել եմ.... Ես շատ էի ուզում Վիյան գար, բայց, ռեալ որ նայենք, շատ հնարավորա Իբրան ավելի արդյունավետ խաղա Բարսայում քան Վիյան... ամեն դեպքում Այաքսի դպրոցի սանա, և հետո էլ իտալական առաջնությունից իսպանական շատ ավելի արդյունավետա ստացվում

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.07.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

էն որ ինքը զիջումա Կակային, Ռոնալդուին ու Մեսսին չի նշանակում, որ խաղալ չգիտի: Ներկա պահին ինքը, Տոռռեսը ու Վիլյան իմ համար ուժեղագույն հարձակվողներն են աշխարհի, մեկել Բենզեման լավ շանսեր ունի ետ մակարդակին հասնելու:

----------


## gafff

Բարձրակարգ թիմերի հետ խաղերում իրան կարողանումա միայն Կական դրսևորել, Քրիստիկնու, Բենզեման 0 են ետ խաղերում :Cool:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ըստ La Gazetta Dello Sport-ի Էտո-ն համաձայնությանա եկել Ինտերի հետ: Էտո-ի հետ կնքվելա 5 տարվա պայմանագիր՝ տարեկան 10 մլն եվրո + բոնուսներ: Բայց մի քիչ պարզ չի, թե Բարսան ինչքան գումար կփոխանցի Ինտերին: Խոսվումա 45-50 մլն եվրոյի մասին :Shok:

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնված են: Թեման Բարսելոնի մասին է, ոչ թե ֆուտբոլրիստների օրիենտացիոն խնդրները քննարկելու: Հաջորդ նմանատիպ գրառումներ կատարողները կտուգանվեն:*

----------


## GevSky

Ոչ մի պայմանագիր չկա դեռ սաղ սուտա.... Ըստ Մարկա թերթի արդեն լրիվ փոխհամաձայնության են եկել, և Էտո՛օյի, և Իբրայի, և Հլեբի հետ ու հինգշաբթի պաշտոնապես կհայտարարեն արդյունքները... մենակ մի բան պարզ չէր ինձ... Սպորտսում ասվումա որ հավելավճարը 75 մլն... բայց իմ կարծիքով դա ռուսական կայքի սխալն է.. որովհետև ուղղակի չի կարող տենց բան լինել... թե չէ դա Ռոնալդույի տրանսֆերի ռեկորդը կխփեր... եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Էտոն ամենաքիչը 25-30 կարժենա

----------


## ArShAkVp

Ռոնին խաղալ չգիտի խաղացողը ՄԵՍՍԻն ա

----------

Ապե Ջան (24.07.2009)

----------


## gafff

Բարսաից գնաց իմ կարծիքով Բարսայի պատմության ընթացքում լավագույն 9ը: Ինքս ինձ համարելով իսկական կուլե, կասեմ որ երջանիկ կլինեմ եթե 09-10 սեզոնում տրիպլետի հասնի Ինտերում  :Sad:  Չգիտեմ ով ոնցա մտածում, բաըց իմ կարծիքով հենց Սամու Էտո'օ նա եղել 2004ից 2009ի Բարսայի առաջատարը, 2 Չեմպիոնների լիգաները հենց նրանն են, ոչ Մեսսիինը ոչ Ռոնիինը: Հիշեք երբ Սամուն տռավմա ստացավ ինչ խայատառկ սեզոններ ունեցանք; *ADIOS LEON!!!*

----------


## GevSky

Հինգշաբթի առավոտյան Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչը պաշտոնապես հրաժեշտ տվեց «Ինտեռին»՝ շնորհակալություն հայտնելով ամեն ինչի համար, և մաղթելով ամենայն բարիք ու հաջողություններ, խոստացել է, որ կհանդիպեն ՉԼ-ում.... Իբրան հիմա Շվեդիայում է՝ իր հայրենի քաղաք Մալմոյում:  Երկուշաբթի կամ երեքշաբթի նա կտեղափոխվի Բարսելոն՝ իր նոր բնակարանը, որը տրամադրել է ակումբը, մինչ հատուկ աշխատակիցները կդասավորեն Զլատանի իրերը, նա կուղևորվի Կամպ Նոու զոնա, որտեղ կանցնի բուժ ստուգում և իհարկե կստորագրի արդեն իսկ իր բանավոր համաձայնությունը տված պայմանագրի տակ:
http://www.fcbarcelona.cat

----------

Yellow Raven (25.07.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Թոթենհեմ-Բարսելոնա 1-1
Բարսելոնա-Ահ-Ահլի 4-1

 :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.07.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Թոթենհեմ-Բարսելոնա 1-1
> Բարսելոնա-Ահ-Ահլի 4-1


ախպերս որ սայտից ես ճշտում արդյունքները??

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ախպերս որ սայտից ես ճշտում արդյունքները??


barca.ru
barcamania.com  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.07.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Բոժանը էլի գոլ ա խփել :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Եթե հիշողներ կան ուրեմն կհիշեն, որ մոտ 1 շաբաթ առաջ գրել էի, որ Բոյանը հիմնական խաղացող կդառնա էս տարի Չնայախ Զլատանի գալուն.... ամեն դեպքում էս տարի ցույց կտա իրան նենց որ մյուս տարվանից արդեն կոնկրետ հիմնական ֆորվարդ կլինի... ամենայն հավանականությամբ Անրիի տեղը...

----------

Yellow Raven (27.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

*Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր կուլեներին՝ Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչը պաշտոնապես համարվում է Բարսելոնա ՖԱ-ի ֆուտբոլիստ:
Հուսանք, որ նա կարդարացնի մեր բոլոր հույսերը, այդ թվում նրա համար ծախսված գումարը և Էտո՛օ-ի հեռացումը... Ես անձամբ հավատում եմ նրան..
Առաջ Բարսա........*

----------

Yellow Raven (28.07.2009)

----------


## Հենո

Իբռան շատ լավնա
Իրան պահելը պաշտպանների համար մեծ պրոբլեմա
Շնորհավորում եմ

----------


## h.s.

Շնորհավորում եմ :Hands Up:  
Ավելացնեմ, որ Իբրաի հետ կնքվելա 5 տարվա պայմանագիր: Իբրան կխաղա 9 համարով, իսկ հրաժարագինը 250.000.000 եվրոյա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տխուր ա ....

----------


## h.s.

> Տխուր ա ....


Ի՞նչը :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ի՞նչը


որ Էտո՝օին փոխեցին սրա հետ...

----------

GevSky (28.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ներսես ջան, քեզ լրիվ հասկանում եմ, որպես կուլե, բայց ճիշտը որ ասեմ Էտո՛օն ինքը էս տարի արդեն չէր խաղալու նենց , ոնց 08-09 սեզոնում... արդեն սեզոնի վեջում երևում էր, ինքը շատ բանա արել Բարսայի համար, բայց արդեն ժամանակն էր գլխավոր հարձակվողին փոխել ներկա պահին ավելի արդյունավետ հարձակվողով: Հասկանում ես ինքը բարսայի համար ոչ Պույոլ էր, ոչ Խավի, նա անկայուն էր իր որոշումների մեջ որը անպայման թիմի վրա կազդեր: Հիշի Ռոնալդինյոյի պատմությունը:
Հ.Գ. Ստեղ Էնտւզիազմի հարց կա, հիմա Իբրան ավելի նվիրված ու էնտուզիազմով կխաղա քան Էտո՛օ-ն որ մնար խաղար

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գև, Էտո՛օն էն տղենա որ երբեք էնտուզիազմի պակաս չի ունեցել, նույնիսկ ռոնալդինյոի տխուր վախտերով, ՉԼ 2006ից հետո, ու իրան սենց ճամփու դնելը իմ համար շատ զզվելի ու տհաճ էր: 
Իսկ այ Իբրան շատ զզվելի բնավորություն ունի:

----------


## GevSky

Դե որ նորա եկել դրահնից ինքն էլ Էնտուզիազմ կունենա, հետո խաղը կստացվի ու էլի լավ կլնի, լավատեսորեն նայի մի քիչ... ուղղակի Էտո՛օ-ն էլ համը հանում էր արդեն բարև էիր տալիս փող էր ուզում... Թիմին էդքան նվիրված մարդը տենց փողի համար իրան չի ճղի, հաշվի առնելով իրա հարստությունը ու որ քիչ  չէր ստանում.... Տես ասենք Վալդեսը էլի փող էր ուզում... բայց արդյունքում տղեն հարմարվեց մնաց իրա տեղը, որովհետև ինքը ուզում էր մնար.... 
Իսկ Իբրայի բնավորությունը ես գիտեմ, բայց մտածում եմ Բարսայում մթնոլորտի տակ որոշ բաներ կփոխվեն իրա մոտ, ամեն դեպքում կտենա որ բոլորը ուն են մի հոգեբանություն դեպի թիմը ու թիմի հետ կապված, ու կա դիսցիպլինա ու շփվելով տղերքի հետ լիքը բան կփոխվի... Շուն գել արդեն մերնա պտի սիրենք ինչքան էլ չսիրենք :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էտո'ոն շատ բանա արել թիմի համար ու իրա ավանդը թերագնահատել ոչ մեկ չի կարող; Բայց խաղացողի ցանկությանը թիմը չի կարա դեմ գնա,իսկ Էտո'ոն ինքը հենց ցանկացավ լքել թիմը, չնայած նրան, որ ղեկավարությունը առաջարկել էր երկարաձգել պայմանագրի ժամկետը :Smile: 

Էս պայմաններում պետք էր նոր հարձակվող փնտրել; Ճիշտա ես ավելի կողմ էի Վիլյայի գալուն, իմ կարծիքով ինքը ավելի շատ կսազի Բարսային, բայց եթե էդ տարբերակը հանենք Իբրան մնացած հնարավորներից ամենալավն էր;

Հուսանք, որ կհարմարվի Բարսային :Smile:  Բարի գալուստ, Իբրա :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven



----------

Ապե Ջան (28.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Իմ կարծիքով Իբրան շուտ կհարմարվի ու կսկսի իր ֆուտբոլը խաղալ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա Էտօին, ինքը իր ցանկությամբ գնաց ու պատճառն էլ փողն էր: Իբրան էլ իր ցանկությամբ եկավ, բայց ի տարբերություն Էտօի, համաձայնվեց աշխատավարձի իջեցմամբ: Համ էլ Էտօն մինչև վերջ կռիվ էր անում  1 միլիոն ավել ստանալու համար, իսկ Իբրան եթե չեմ սխալվում Բարսայում տարեկան ստանալուա 9 միլիոն, ի տարբերություն նրան, որ Ինտերում ստանում էր 12 միլիոն: Նենց որ ինքը եկելա հաղթելու ու հայտարարելա, որ ուզումա ՉԼ-ն հազթի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իմ կարծիքով Իբրան շուտ կհարմարվի ու կսկսի իր ֆուտբոլը խաղալ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա Էտօին, ինքը իր ցանկությամբ գնաց ու պատճառն էլ փողն էր: Իբրան էլ իր ցանկությամբ եկավ, բայց ի տարբերություն Էտօի, համաձայնվեց աշխատավարձի իջեցմամբ: Համ էլ Էտօն մինչև վերջ կռիվ էր անում  1 միլիոն ավել ստանալու համար, իսկ Իբրան եթե չեմ սխալվում Բարսայում տարեկան ստանալուա 9 միլիոն, ի տարբերություն նրան, որ Ինտերում ստանում էր 12 միլիոն: Նենց որ ինքը եկելա հաղթելու ու հայտարարելա, որ ուզումա ՉԼ-ն հազթի:


հա ու կհաղթի

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավորում եմ



> Բարսայում տարեկան ստանալուա 9 միլիոն, ի տարբերություն նրան, որ Ինտերում ստանում էր 12 միլիոն:


Ինչքան գիտեմ Իսպանիայում հարկերը շավ ավելի քիչ են, ու մաքուրով համարյա նույն բաննա ստանալու:
Մոուրինյոն լավա ասել` Я всегда думал, что только сумасшедшие деньги "Реала" могут заставить его уйти, но "Барселона" делает такие же предложения.
Լապորտան լռիվ բոմբա :LOL:  Ինձ թվումա Էտոոն Զլատանից պակաս չէր, ու Էտոոյի նման արդյունավետ դժվար էլ բոյլուխը խաղա:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.07.2009), Ներսես_AM (28.07.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նախ ես հակված եմ նրան որ Էտո՛օն այնպես են արել որ գնա, ու հիմա ասում են ինքն իրանով չուզեց մնա ու գնաց: Թեկուզ աշխատավարձի բարձրացումա ուզում, հաստատ թվեր չի կրակել որտեև համենայնդեպս ես չեմ տեսել ինքը ինչ թվերա ուզել որ իրանք էլ չեն տվել: Հասարակ բան Էտ 66 միլիոնը որ տվել են քանի՞ տարի աշխատավարձ կտային Սամուին: Հաստատ 66 միլիոն չարժեր դրա համար:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ 66? Էտոոյի գինը 20 միլյոնա ինչի? :Shok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ինչ 66? Էտոոյի գինը 20 միլյոնա ինչի?


հա .

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ էլի այ ախպեր, Վիլյան 50 Էտոոն 20...ետ գիննա ձեռ տալիս ետեն ասում, որ շատ չերևա..

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> լավ էլի այ ախպեր, Վիլյան 50 Էտոոն 20...ետ գիննա ձեռ տալիս ետեն ասում, որ շատ չերևա..


բայց ջոգում ես 50 Վիլյաին չտվին էս բոյլուխին առան, տրաքվում եմ արա մեջտեղիցս  :Angry2:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.07.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց ինչ ճիշտա, գազան խաղացողա:

----------


## GevSky

> Իմ կարծիքով Իբրան շուտ կհարմարվի ու կսկսի իր ֆուտբոլը խաղալ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա Էտօին, ինքը իր ցանկությամբ գնաց ու պատճառն էլ փողն էր: Իբրան էլ իր ցանկությամբ եկավ, բայց ի տարբերություն Էտօի, համաձայնվեց աշխատավարձի իջեցմամբ: Համ էլ Էտօն մինչև վերջ կռիվ էր անում 1 միլիոն ավել ստանալու համար, իսկ Իբրան եթե չեմ սխալվում Բարսայում տարեկան ստանալուա 9 միլիոն, ի տարբերություն նրան, որ Ինտերում ստանում էր 12 միլիոն: Նենց որ ինքը եկելա հաղթելու ու հայտարարելա, որ ուզումա ՉԼ-ն հազթի:


Էնտուզիազմ ասելով նաև դա ի նկատի ունեի...
Հ.Գ. Էտոն 9 մլն էր ուզում, իսկ Բարսան համարեց որ Իբրան ավելի լավնա էտ նույն փողը կտա Իբրային... Ու ինձ չի թվում թե Իբրան պակաս արդյունավետ կլինի... իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Վիյայի հետ համեմատելուն, ոչ մեկ հստակ չի կարող ասել, որ Վիյան ավելի լավնա քան Իբրան... իսկ հակառակ լիքը մտածողներ կան

----------


## GevSky

> բայց ջոգում ես 50 Վիլյաին չտվին էս բոյլուխին առան, տրաքվում եմ արա մեջտեղիցս


Ներս դու կոնկրետ իրան չես սիրում փաստորեն ստեղ ուրիշ թեմա չկա :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կեյրիսոնին վարձավճարով տվեցինք Բենֆիկային :Smile: 

http://www.euro-football.ru/news/sho...hp3?num=120319

----------


## Taurus

Ես էլ չեմ սիրում իրան ինքը դավաճան ֆուտբոլիստ ա..., բայց դե ինչ անենք տենց ն որոշել ու էտ արդեն վերջացած ա:
Որպես ֆուտբոլիստ ինքը էս պահին կավագույններիցա:
Ի դեպ պրեզենտացիայի վախտ մի հատ ռեալի ֆոռմով տղայա էկել նստել, սրան ասել են ապե թող գնա, էսի չի գնացել... կուլեները բռնե տփել են, շորորն էլ ճղել են…

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ներս դու կոնկրետ իրան չես սիրում փաստորեն ստեղ ուրիշ թեմա չկա


բա աստղաբաշխական թվեր ծախսելը? քանի Ռեալն էր առնում լավ էլ թեմա էր :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

> Ես էլ չեմ սիրում իրան ինքը դավաճան ֆուտբոլիստ ա...,


Եթե խոսքը Յուվեից Ինտեր գնալն էր, հիշի, որ Յուվեն պարտքեր ուներ ու չէր կարա էտ սաստավը պահեր: Դրա համար էլ ծախեց:

----------


## h.s.

Էսօրվա բոմբ նորությունը :Smile:  
Հլեբը հրաժարվելա Ինտեր վարձավճարով գնալուց ու հիմա Բարսան պիտի լրացուցիչ 5
միլիոն եվրո փոխանցի Ինտերին:

----------


## Taurus

> Եթե խոսքը Յուվեից Ինտեր գնալն էր, հիշի, որ Յուվեն պարտքեր ուներ ու չէր կարա էտ սաստավը պահեր: Դրա համար էլ ծախեց:


ծախել չի էղել, ինքն ա գնացել:
Իսկ բուֆոնը, Դել պիերոն, Տրեզեգեն և էլի ուրիշները համաձայնվեցին քիչ աշխատավարձով մնալ Յուվեում:

----------


## h.s.

> ծախել չի էղել, ինքն ա գնացել:
> Իսկ բուֆոնը, Դել պիերոն, Տրեզեգեն և էլի ուրիշները համաձայնվեցին քիչ աշխատավարձով մնալ Յուվեում:


Կոնկրետ էտ չգիտեմ: Բնականաբար եթե սաղին ծախեր, բա ոնց պիտի հետ գար: Հիշում եմ, որ Կամորանեզին կպած ուզում էր գնար, չէին թողնում: Բայց որ, ամբողջ սաստավը պահեր, էտ ձևեր չէր: Վերջիվերջո ֆուտբոլիստների մեղքը չկար, որ թիմը գնաց 2-րդ լիգա:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ի դեպ պրեզենտացիայի վախտ մի հատ ռեալի ֆոռմով տղայա էկել նստել, սրան ասել են ապե թող գնա, էսի չի գնացել... կուլեները բռնե տփել են, շորորն էլ ճղել են…


լավ էլ արել են, ի՞նչ գործ ուներ Ռեալի մարզաշապիկով մտել էր էտ մարզադաշտ, անինքնասերի մեկն ա եղել :Angry2:

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.07.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Աներես չի է եղել, անխելքա եղել, գոնե մի հատ կալաշնիկով պետքա թևի տակ խփեր նոր մտներ, որ ձեռ չտաին:

----------

Amourchik (29.07.2009), Ապե Ջան (30.07.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Աներես չի է եղել, անխելքա եղել, գոնե մի հատ կալաշնիկով պետքա թևի տակ խփեր նոր մտներ, որ ձեռ չտաին:


ինքը նախապես պետք ա իմանար, որ թիմի դաշտ ա գնում ու ինչպիսի մարդիկ են այնտեղ հավաքվում, այնպես, որ ինքը մեղավոր ա այդ ամենը չգիտակցելու համար, բայց դե կուլեները...
http://news.livesport.ru/football/20...9/ibragimovic/
մանրամասները այստեղ են :Shok:

----------


## GevSky

Եսել էմ կարծում որ դա պրովակացիայա եղել.... Ոնցոր ասենք մենք Հայաստան խորհրդանշող, որի վրա էլ առկա կլինի Ղարաբաղի պապիի ու տատիի արձանը, մայկա հագնենք ու գնանք Բաքվի կենտրոնում մեզ լավ զգանք... մեզ մի բան ասեն կամ անեն մենք էլ հետո բողոքենք :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> բա աստղաբաշխական թվեր ծախսելը? քանի Ռեալն էր առնում լավ էլ թեմա էր


Ես փողերի մասին չէմ ասում... անձամբ ես տենց գործարք չէի անի, եթե Լապորտայի տեղը լինեի, բայց դե որ արել են ինչ անես, ամեն դեպքում պետք չի տենց քննադատել, ամեն դեպքում արդեն բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստա :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Փաստորեն Չիգրինսկին էդքան մեծ մեծ խոսաց իրան ձև տվեց, հիմա էլ Բարսան վերջում իրանը արեց... Գալիսա Բարսա..... նորությունը ոչ պաշտոնական է

----------


## Arman_I

Դժվար գա արդեն....երեկ խաղացելա ՉԼ-ում Շախտյորի կազմում Քարամյանների թիմի դեմ...Եթե տենց մոմենտ լիներ,չէին խաղացնի

----------


## GevSky

Հա հաստա՞տ խաղացելա.... դե թող ուրեմն  լռվի իրա Շախտյորում.... :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես դրա խաղը չեմ տեսել, ոնցնա?
Որ դիրքումա ընդհանրապես խաղում?

----------


## Taurus

Գլեբը Շտուտգարտ ա գնացել վարձավճարով

----------


## Arman_I

> Ես դրա խաղը չեմ տեսել, ոնցնա?
> Որ դիրքումա ընդհանրապես խաղում?


Կենտրոնական պաշտպանա....ու առանձնապես մի բան չի :Think: 

Հ.Գ.Կասեռեսն էլ վարձավճարով տեղափոխվելա Յուվենտուս...

----------


## REAL_ist

դրա համար 22 միլյոն եվրո էին առաջարկել :Shok:  աչկիս Լապորտան լավ փողա բռնում էս տռասնֆեռների վախտ :LOL: 
http://www.championat.ru/football/news-275157.html

----------


## h.s.

> դրա համար 22 միլյոն եվրո էին առաջարկել աչկիս Լապորտան լավ փողա բռնում էս տռասնֆեռների վախտ
> http://www.championat.ru/football/news-275157.html


Էլ չի գալու :Smile:  Չնայած, որ գար, ում տեղ պիտի խաղա՞ր:

----------


## GevSky

Շատա իրան ձև տալիս, ու մեծ մեծ խոսումա... Բարսան դրան ուզեց առնի ինքն էլ իրան սարքեց եսիմ ինչ միռավոյ իգռոկ... չեմ սիրում տենց բաներ որ մեծ մեծ խոսում են...

----------


## h.s.

Էսօր տեղեկությունա տարածվել, որ Բարսան ուզումա 14 մլն եվրոյով առնի Յունայթեդի պաշտպան Ջոնի Էվանսին: Ու դա կապում են Կասերեսի հեռանալով :Think:  Բայց ինձ թվումա, որ դա ուղակի հիմարությունա: Չնայած մեկ էլ տեսար Չիգրինսկուն ինադու առնի :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Չիգրինսկու հարցը ավելի շատ պրինցիպա դառել, խոսակցություն կա որ ինչա ինքը ՉԼ չի կարա բարսայի կազմում խաղա էս տարի էժանանումա բարսայի համար ու ուզումա անպայման ամեն դեպքում առնի... ու ստեղ սենց պահ կա, կարողա Շախտյորը չանցնի ՉԼ... ու Չիգրինսկին կարենա խաղա բարսայում եթե գա...
մեկել այաքսից ինչ-որ ջահելա ուզում առնի բելգիացի...
Իսկ ես ջղայնացած եմ բարսայի վրա, ոնց էղավ Ալոնսոյին Ռեալը առավ Մասկերանոյին Բարսան չկարեցավ առնի....

----------


## Taurus

> Իսկ ես ջղայնացած եմ բարսայի վրա, ոնց էղավ Ալոնսոյին Ռեալը առավ Մասկերանոյին Բարսան չկարեցավ առնի....


հենց էտա, որ Լիվերը չէր կարա 2 հենակետաիյնին միանգամից ծախեր

----------


## h.s.

> հլը պարզ չի տեսնենք ոնց իրան կդրսեորի իրեն Իբրան Բարսայում


Կասկած չունեմ, սաղ լավա լինելու :Smile:  Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ եմ տենալու Բարսայի խաղը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կասկած չունեմ, սաղ լավա լինելու Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ եմ տենալու Բարսայի խաղը


ես չեմ ասում որ պետքա կասկածել, ուղակի տեսնենք ոնցա հարմարվելու թիմին Իբրան

----------


## Xaker-ViVa

*Մոդերատորական; Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվում է:*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մի քանի oր առաջ Բարսելոնի նախկին խաղացող Հենրիկ Լարսսոնը վնասվածք ստացավ Շվեդիայի առաջնության հերթական խաղում: Ու այսպիսով որոշեց ավարտել իր կարիերան:
Շնորհակալություն Ռայկարդի շրջանի ամենավառ խաղացողներից մեկին, հիասքանչ ֆուտբոլիստին Բարսայում իր ունեցած ներդրման համար: Մի փոքրիկ վիդեո էլ Հենրիկի կապտանռնագույն համազգեստով անցկացրած հանդիպումներից:  :Love: 




Ի դեպ 2006-ի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հաղթական եզրափակիչում, Բարսելոնի խփած երկու գնդակների փողանցումների հեղինակը հենց Հենրիկ Լարսոնն էր, որ խաղադաշտ էր մտել ընդմիջումից հետո, երբ Արսենալը առջևում էր 1-0 հաշվով  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (06.08.2009), GevSky (07.08.2009), h.s. (06.08.2009), Yellow Raven (06.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (06.08.2009), Լեո (06.08.2009), Հենո (06.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինքը բայց Բարսելոնում էլ վնասվածք ուներ չէ? :Think:  երկար ժամանակ չէր խաղում, թե՞ շփոթում եմ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինքը բայց Բարսելոնում էլ վնասվածք ուներ չէ? երկար ժամանակ չէր խաղում, թե՞ շփոթում եմ


Չէ 2006-ից հետո նորից վերադարձավ Շվեդիա, «Հելսինգբորգ», բայց ձմռանը կես տարով վարձավճարով տեղափոխվեց Մանչեստեր Յունաթեդ: Մինչև հիմա էլ խաղում էր «Հելսինգբորգում»  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (06.08.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Լարսոնին շատ էի սիրում  :Love:  ՉԼ 2006 թվականի եզրափակիչում շատ լավ խաղաց և դարձավ գոլային փոխանցամն հեղինակ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ 2006-ից հետո նորից վերադարձավ Շվեդիա, «Հելսինգբորգ», բայց ձմռանը կես տարով վարձավճարով տեղափոխվեց Մանչեստեր Յունաթեդ: Մինչև հիմա էլ խաղում էր «Հելսինգբորգում»


բա էն ով էր վիրահատվել? նույնիսկ խաղընկերները նրան քաջալերելու, աջակցելու համար նրա նկարով շապիկներ էին հագել, թե անունն էր գրված... կհիշես? :Blush:  բայց ինչի՞ եմ հիշում, որ ինքն էր :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> բա էն ով էր վիրահատվել? նույնիսկ խաղընկերները նրան քաջալերելու, աջակցելու համար նրա նկարով շապիկներ էին հագել, թե անունն էր գրված... կհիշես? բայց ինչի՞ եմ հիշում, որ ինքն էր


Չէ, ինքը վնասվածք չուներ եզրափակչի ժամանակ: Երկրորդ խաղակեսում փոխարինման դուրս եկավ և Բելլետտուն գոլային փոխանցում կատարեց  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, ինքը վնասվածք չուներ եզրափակչի ժամանակ: Երկրորդ խաղակեսում փոխարինման դուրս եկավ և Բելլետտուն գոլային փոխանցում կատարեց


եզրափակիչը մենակ նկատի չունեմ :Wink:  հիշում եմ, որ մեկը Բարսելոնում քիչ խաղաց, որովհետև վնասվածք էր ստացել, բայց իրեն ցուցաբերվող աջակցությունը շատ մեծ էր, դա էր մոտս տպավորվել :Smile:  երևի ինքն էր բայց :LOL:  սկզբում երկար մազերով էր, հետո ճաղատացավ, չէ? :Think: 
լավ, շատ չտանջեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> բա էն ով էր վիրահատվել? նույնիսկ խաղընկերները նրան քաջալերելու, աջակցելու համար նրա նկարով շապիկներ էին հագել, թե անունն էր գրված... կհիշես? բայց ինչի՞ եմ հիշում, որ ինքն էր


Աստղ ջան, դու Չավիի հետ ես, ինքն էր ծանր վնասվածք ստացել, ու լավ էլ հիշում ես իր անունը գրած շապիկներ էին հագել:  :Smile: 




> Չէ, ինքը վնասվածք չուներ եզրափակչի ժամանակ: Երկրորդ խաղակեսում փոխարինման դուրս եկավ և Բելլետտուն գոլային փոխանցում կատարեց


Լեո եզրափակիչի երկու գոլերի փոխանցումների հեղինակն էլ ինքն էր:  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (06.08.2009), Լեո (06.08.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո եզրափակիչի երկու գոլերի փոխանցումների հեղինակն էլ ինքն էր:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ չէի հիշում՝ թե ով էր Էտոոյին փոխանցում կատարողը  :Love:  Շնորհակալ եմ հիշեցնելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Լարսոնին ու Անրիին շատ եմ նմանեցնում: Նախ՝ տեսքով, հետո էլ՝ խաղաոճերով: Ուղղակի Անրին երևի մի քիչ ավելի թեթև ա ու ավելի ստեղծագործ  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բա էն ով էր վիրահատվել? նույնիսկ խաղընկերները նրան քաջալերելու, աջակցելու համար նրա նկարով շապիկներ էին հագել, թե անունն էր գրված... կհիշես? բայց ինչի՞ եմ հիշում, որ ինքն էր


Բարսելոնայում դա համարյա ավանդույթի նման բան է դառել,եթե մի ֆուտբոլիստ երկարաժամկետ վնասվածք է ստանում, նրան քաջալերելու համար բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները հագնում են նրա մարզաշապիկը...
Հատկապես վերջին տարիներին շատ են դեպքերը... :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնայում դա համարյա ավանդույթի նման բան է դառել,եթե մի ֆուտբոլիստ երկարաժամկետ վնասվածք է ստանում, նրան քաջալերելու համար բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները հագնում են նրա մարզաշապիկը...
> Հատկապես վերջին տարիներին շատ են դեպքերը...


Բարսելոնայում ասպետներ են  :Goblin:

----------

GevSky (07.08.2009), h.s. (06.08.2009), Yellow Raven (06.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (06.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (06.08.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

Ժող Աստղը ճիշտա ասում...

Լարսոնը եկավ 2004-ի ամառը...ու հենց մրցաշրջանի մեկնարկում շատ լուրջ վնասվածք ստացավ,համարյա ամբողջությամբ բաց թողնելով  2004-2005 մրցաշրջանը...ու իրա համար արվելա էտ ակցիան մի քանի անգամ նույնիսկ...որի համար էլ 2005-2006-ին ինքը ամբողջովին վարձահատույց եղավ :Ok: 

Հ.Գ.Հաղթել ենք Սիեթլին էսօր...4-0..գոլերը Մեսսի(2).Պեդռո,Ժեֆռեն...վերջին երկուսը ամեն խաղում գոլ են խփում :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (06.08.2009), Yellow Raven (06.08.2009), Լեո (06.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (06.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Հ.Գ.Հաղթել ենք Սիեթլին էսօր...4-0..գոլերը Մեսսի(2).Պեդռո,Ժեֆռեն...վերջին երկուսը ամեն խաղում գոլ են խփում


Բարսայում նոր տաղանդներ են ի հայտ գալիս :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Ժեֆրենին դեռ անցած տարի էի նկատել, իսկ Պեդրոն անցած տարի շատ արխային ընկավ մի երկու խաղ խաղաց, հետո վնասվացք ստացավ վերականգնվելուց հետո տեսավ որ անիմաստա կոնկուրենցիայի մեջ մտնել.. հիմա էլ որոշելա ցույց տա որ ինքը իրոք այն ֆուտբոլիստն էր որի մասին խոսում էին անցած տարի :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Բարսան ուզումա Մատային առնի ու արդեն էտ հարցով դիմելա Վալենսիայի ղեկավարությանը: Մատայի համար Բարսան առաջարկելա 20 մլն եվրո, բայց մերժումա ստացել: Բայց ամեն ինչ դեռ պարզ չի, որովհետև Վալենսիան շատ պարտքեր ունի ու ֆուտբոլիստների աշխատավարձերի մի մասն էլ դեռ չի տվել:

----------


## Arman_I

Ախպեր ձև չի էտի գա...էս Վալենսիայի նախագահը իմ ջոգելով ձմեռը որոշելա բիրիկնոց բացի,ակումբի գոյությունը պահելու համար...կամ էլ Պեռեսը խոստացելա մարի բոլոր պարտքերը,միայն  թե ոչ մեկին Բառսելոն չծախեն... :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գվադալահարա-Բարսելոնա 1-1

Հաշիվը 64-րդ րոպեին  հավասարեցրելա Բոյանը :Smile:

----------

h.s. (09.08.2009), Taurus (09.08.2009), Լեո (09.08.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Ուզում ենք առնենք Ֆաբրեգասին, առաջարկում ենք 30, պանջում են, 45 մլն.:
տենանք ինչ կլինի... էհհհ

----------


## h.s.

> Ուզում ենք առնենք Ֆաբրեգասին, առաջարկում ենք 30, պանջում են, 45 մլն.:
> տենանք ինչ կլինի... էհհհ


99%-ով չի լինի: Շատ են ուզում

----------


## Taurus

> 99%-ով չի լինի: Շատ են ուզում


եթե Չեսկը ուզի լավ էլ կլինի!

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հիմա չառնեն մյուս տարի կառնեն

----------


## h.s.

> եթե Չեսկը ուզի լավ էլ կլինի!


Թող իրանք առնեն չուզողը ես լինեմ :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Ժող ոնց տենում եմ մեկդ չի ուզում բան-ման գրի :Jpit:  Ուրեմն սկսեմ. ամսի 16-ին լինելույա Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթը, բայց Մեսսին հավանաբար չի խաղալու :Sad:  Իրա մոր մկանային հոգնածություն կա, դրա համար չխաղաց նաև Ռուսաստանի հետ ընկերական խաղում: 

Մեկ էլ մամուլում գրում են, որ Բարսան աջ պաշտպանա ման գալիս ու թեկնածուների թվում են Գրիգեռան/Յուվե/ ու Սիսինյոն/Ռոմա/:

Էս մեկը Բարսայի հետ կապ չունի, բայց դե... Ուրեմն ԱՄՆ-ի առաջատար Դոնովանը վարակվելա խոզի գրիպով: Իրան ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Մեկ էլ մամուլում գրում են, որ Բարսան աջ պաշտպանա ման գալիս ու թեկնածուների թվում են Գրիգեռան/Յուվե/ ու Սիսինյոն/Ռոմա/:


ճիշտա, պետք ա, որովհետև վիկտոր Սանչեսին ծախեցին տո-լի վարձով են տվել, Ալվեշը զմեն չունի!

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ճիշտա, պետք ա, որովհետև վիկտոր Սանչեսին ծախեցին տո-լի վարձով են տվել, Ալվեշը զմեն չունի!


Բա Պույո՞լը :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա Պույո՞լը


Պույոլը կետրոնականա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Պույոլը կետրոնականա


Աջ էլ վատ չի խաղում...
ՉԼ-ի եզրափակիչում դեմը խաղ չկար :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Աջ էլ վատ չի խաղում...
> ՉԼ-ի եզրափակիչում դեմը խաղ չկար


Հա էլի վատ չի խաղում, բայց աջ պաշտպանա պետք

----------


## Taurus

շատ սիրուն գոլեր էին…
անկասկած սուպերկուբոկն էլ տարանք:
մնաց 2-ը :Tongue:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո-Բարսելոնա 1-2 :Tongue: 

Չավին ու Պեդրոն են խփել :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (18.08.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Բարսելոնի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան որոշել է հետաձգել կատալոնական ակումբի հետ պայմանագիրը երկարաձգելու հարցը մինչև մյուս մրցաշրջանի ավարտը, տեղեկացնում է Goal ինտերնետ-պորտալը։

Այս որոշումը մարզիչը պատճառաբանել է ավել կարևոր գործերի ներկայությամբ։ Ավելի կոնկրետ՝ գալիք մրցաշրջանին պատրաստվելը և թիմի առանցքային ֆուտբոլիստների՝ Մեսսիի, Պույոլի և Մարկեսի պայմանագրերի երկարաձգումը։
Իսպանական AS ամսագրի կարծիքով Գվարդիոլան ցանկացել է սպասել մրցաշրջանի ավարտին ուրիշ պատճառով։ Մյուս տարի «Բարսելոնում» տեղի են ունենալու նախագահական ընտրություններ և Խոսեպը կքննարկի իր ապագան արդեն կապտանռնագույնների նոր նախագահի հետ։

----------

Ambrosine (19.08.2009)

----------


## Taurus

կրվանք Գամպերի գավաթը:
Սիթին 1:0 տարավ :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> կրվանք Գամպերի գավաթը:
> Սիթին 1:0 տարավ


Ձախորդ օրերը կուգան ու կերթան  :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (21.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց Յութուբով նայեցի վտանգավոր պահերն ու նաև կարդացի տեքստային հեռարձակումը :Smile: 

Չնայած պարտվեցինք, բայց տխրելու առիթ չկա, ուղղակի Սիթին որոշել էր խաղալ Նումանսիայի ու Լևանտեյի կարգի, խաղի ընթացքում ընդամենը 1 հարված կատարեց դարպասին, որն էլ ավարտվեց գոլով… Բացահայտ առավելությունը Բարսայի կողմն էր :Smile: 

Առաջին խաղակեսում հիմնական կազմից մենակ Պույոլն ու Տուրեն էին խաղում, 2-րդում խաղադաշտ դուրս եկան Մեսսին, Կեյտան, Ալվեշն ու Իբրահիմովիչը...

Իբրան էդքան էլ աչքի չընկավ, ինչքան նայեցի մեկ գլխով հարված՝ շեղ ու մեկ ֆանտաստիկ փոխանցում Մեսսիին, բայց դե իրանից ես ավելի շատ բան էի սպասում :Sad:  Դեռ մի անգամ էլ հիանալի պահը փչացրեց շատ վատ հարվածով :Think: 

2 անգամ էլ գնդակը դիպավ դարպասաձողին՝ Մունյեսայի ու Մեսսիի հարվածներից հետո... Ամեն դեպքում չենք տխրում,սա ընդամենը սկիզբն է, հետագայում ամեն ինչ փայլուն է լինելու :Smile: 

Տոկոսային հարաբերությունը՝ 65%-35%
Հարվածներ դեպի դարպասը՝ 25-4
Հարվածներ դարպասին՝ 11-1
Անկյունայիններ՝ 15-2
Հաշիվ՝ 0-1  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Մեսսին խաղում էր ավագի թևկապով :Tongue:  Հանդիպման լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ճանաչվեց, դե էլ չասեմ` Մեսսին :Smile: 

Վերջում էլ մեջբերեմ տեքստային ռեպորտաժը վարողի խոսքերը`




> Ну что же, матч закончен! Кубок Гампера завоевал "Манчестер Сити" в матче-торжестве *антифутбола!* Месси признан лучшим игроком матча.

----------

Լեո (20.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

իրականությունը ուրիշ էր, Բարսան քուչի ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում, նորմալ պաս չէին կարում տային, Իբռան ինչքան ուժ ուներ տուֆտում էր

----------

erewanski (20.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

արդեն ռեալն ապացուցեց թե ինչ խաղա խաղալու 
հիմա էլ բառսայի դիմակը պատռվեց

----------

h.s. (20.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> իրականությունը ուրիշ էր, Բարսան քուչի ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում, նորմալ պաս չէին կարում տային, Իբռան ինչքան ուժ ուներ տուֆտում էր


Էդ արդեն Չավիի ու Ինիեստայի բացակայություննա զգացնել տվել... :Wink: 
Մոռանում ենք էս անհաջողությունը ու շարժվում ենք առաջ դեպի հերթական հաղթական տրիպլետը :Smile:  
Չէ ինչ տրիպլետ,էս տարի 6 հատ բան ունենք նվաճելու :Tongue:

----------


## h.s.

> արդեն ռեալն ապացուցեց թե ինչ խաղա խաղալու 
> հիմա էլ բառսայի դիմակը պատռվեց


Էսի զուտ ընկերական խաղ էր ու Բարսայից լիքը խաղացողներ էին բացակայում: Կարաս նորմալ բացատրես ինչ դիմակի մասինա խոսքը?

Հ. Գ. Քո գրածին տված շնորհակալությունը սխալմունքա;

----------


## erewanski

այսինքն լավ խաղի խոստումներն ու սպասումներն չեն արդարանում

----------


## h.s.

> այսինքն լավ խաղի խոստումներն ու սպասումներն չեն արդարանում


Կրկնեմ որ էսի ընկերական խաղ էր ու փորձարկումներ շատ կային; Ու պետք չի մեծ-մեծ խոսալ; Բա խի տենց գնահատական չտվիր Ռեալին, երբ որ 1։2 կրվավ Յուվեին? :Think:

----------

Yellow Raven (20.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

բայց դուք յուվեյին համեմատում եք սիթիի հետ?

----------


## erewanski

ով քնած է 
հելեք կեցեք
ով կեցել է 
շոր հագեցեք
ով հագել է
գնդակ վերցեք
էկեք խաղցեք
հետո չասեք Բարսան քնած
Ռեալն էկավ
կրեց գնաց

Հ.Գ. ներեղություն բոլորից ոչ ճիշտ հայերենի համար

----------

Ambrosine (20.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ով քնած է 
> հելեք կեցեք
> ով կեցել է 
> շոր հագեցեք
> ով հագել է
> գնդակ վերցեք
> էկեք խաղցեք
> հետո չասեք Բարսան քնած
> Ռեալն էկավ
> ...



Էսօրվա Սիթիին կարելիա համեմատել անգամ Ինտերի հետ :Wink: 
Իսկ մտքի թռիչքի համար ասեմ, որ մեր ֆուտբոլ խաղալը հեչ կապ չունի, մեկա Բարսան կրելուա :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

ես ոչ թէ ձոր այլ բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստների հետ եմ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ես ոչ թէ ձոր այլ բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստների հետ եմ


Եղանակ չի փոխում, մեկա Բարսան կրելուա :Tongue:

----------


## erewanski

հավը երազում կորեկ է տեսնում
Հ.Գ. չվիրավորվեք հավի համար ուղղակի ասածվածքա

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Զրուցարանը փակեք:*

----------


## h.s.

> բայց դուք յուվեյին համեմատում եք սիթիի հետ?


Ուրեմն ասեմ. Բացում ես Սիթիի սայթը ու նայում ես ամառվա ձեռքբերումները: Երևի կհասկանաս…

Հ.Գ. Սաղ խոսում են, որ Սիթին լրիվ հնարավորությունները ունի պրեմիեր լիգայում առնվազն քառյակում լինելու համար, իսկ դու …
Էս էլ Սիթիի սայթը՝ http://www.mcfc.co.uk/  :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Ի միջիայլոց ասեմ, որ Սիթիի դարպասապահը շատ լավնա: Անգլիայի առաջնությունում քանի անգամ փրկեց :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ի միջիայլոց ասեմ, որ Սիթիի դարպասապահը շատ լավնա: Անգլիայի առաջնությունում քանի անգամ փրկեց


Շեյ Գիվեննա Իռլանդիայից: Անցած տարիներին Նյուքասլում էր խաղում, միշտ էլ ինձ դուրա եկել իրա ռեակցիան :Smile:

----------


## erewanski

սիթին սիթի
բայց բարսան ըստ ձեզ լինելով ախարհում լավագույնը պարտվումա ու մի բան ել բարսայի եվ ընդհանրապես պարտության մեջ մեղավորը ոչ թե հաղթողն այլ պարտվողնա

----------


## REAL_ist

Յուվեն 2 գլուխ Սիտիից ուժեղա, Սիտին խոտ թիմա, դրանք մինչև խելքը գլխին խաղ խաղան երկար ժամանակա պետք, իսկ երեկվա պարտության պատճառը Բարսայի անտաղանդ խաղն էր, ոչ թե Սիտիի փայլուն ելույթը: Ուրիշ բան որ անտաղանդ խաղը իրա օբյեկտիվ պատճառներն էլ ունի:

----------

erewanski (20.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Յուվեն 2 գլուխ Սիտիից ուժեղա, Սիտին խոտ թիմա, դրանք մինչև խելքը գլխին խաղ խաղան երկար ժամանակա պետք, իսկ երեկվա պարտության պատճառը Բարսայի անտաղանդ խաղն էր, ոչ թե Սիտիի փայլուն ելույթը: Ուրիշ բան որ անտաղանդ խաղը իրա օբյեկտիվ պատճառներն էլ ունի:


Մեսին ու Իբրան վնասվածք ունեին: Որ մտնեն իրենց մարզավիճակի մեջ, էն ժամանակ կխոսանք: Էրեկ զգացնել տվեց նաև Չավիի բացակայությունը:




Հ.Գ. Էս ֆորմեն/Բարսայի/ նախատեսված էր մենակ երեկվա խաղի համար;

----------


## Arman_I

Սենց մի հույսի պոռթկում տեղի ունեցավ նաև փետրվարի 15ից մարտի 1ը(Բետիս,Էսպանյոլ,Ատլետիկո) :LOL: ...ոտանավորներով բանով,Վանգային բնորոշ կանխատեսումներով,որ մենք տանուլ ենք տալու բոլոր մրցանակները...սարսափելի ճգնաժամը սկսված է և այլն և այլն :Hands Up: Միակ տարբերությունը այն է,որ դրանք օֆիցիալ հանդիպումներ էին,իսկ սա ընկերական,ցուցադրական խաղ նվիրված Գամպեռ պապիյին...ոնց որ ասում են պռոգրեսը ակնհայտ է... :Cool:

----------

h.s. (20.08.2009), Yellow Raven (20.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ակնկալիքները Ռեալից են, ոչ թե Բարսայից, եթե Ռեալը խաղաց իրա խաղը, արդեն էական չի մնացածը ինչ կանեն, ինչ չեն անի:

----------

erewanski (20.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

մնացածը չեն է կարան անեն

----------


## Լեո

> Ակնկալիքները Ռեալից են, ոչ թե Բարսայից, եթե Ռեալը խաղաց իրա խաղը, արդեն էական չի մնացածը ինչ կանեն, ինչ չեն անի:


Եղանակ ստեղծողը Բարսան ա, էդ ըտենց ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եղանակ ստեղծողը Բարսան ա, էդ ըտենց ա


ձեր կարծիքով :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ձեր կարծիքով


Որը համընկնում է իրականության հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որը համընկնում է իրականության հետ


ձեր պատկերացրած իրականությունը չի համապատասխանում մեր ռեալ իրականության հետ :Smile: 
ամեն ինչ չափազանցնում եք

----------


## Լեո

> ձեր պատկերացրած իրականությունը չի համապատասխանում մեր ռեալ իրականության հետ
> ամեն ինչ չափազանցնում եք


Բարի ախորժակ  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հլը մրցաշրջանը չսկսված սկսվե՜՜՜՜՜ց: 

Լուրջ սպասեք գոնե մի հատ նորմալ սաստավով մի երկու խաղ խաղան:

Լրիվ են փոքր ժամանակվա «իմ պապանա ուժեղ», «չէ, իմ պապան ավելի ուժեղա»

----------

h.s. (21.08.2009), Kita (20.08.2009), Yellow Raven (21.08.2009), Լեո (20.08.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Լրիվ են փոքր ժամանակվա «իմ պապանա ուժեղ», «չէ, իմ պապան ավելի ուժեղա»


Ներս, Ըըըըըը ...իմ պապան ա ուժեղ, ինքը Բարսայիում ա խաղում  :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (21.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

դե մեր ասածները կապացուցվեն մրցաշրջանի ժամանակ իսկ այ ձերը :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> հլը մրցաշրջանը չսկսված սկսվե՜՜՜՜՜ց: 
> 
> Լուրջ սպասեք գոնե մի հատ նորմալ սաստավով մի երկու խաղ խաղան:
> 
> Լրիվ են փոքր ժամանակվա «իմ պապանա ուժեղ», «չէ, իմ պապան ավելի ուժեղա»


Ներս, ինտրիգը մի սպանի՛ր  :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

Պեդրոն Բարսայի հետ նոր պայմանագիրա կնքել մինչև 2014 թիվը: Ըստ նոր պայմանագրի նրա հրաժարագինը կազմումա 75 միլիոն եվրո։ Պայմանագրի բարելավումը պայմանավորված է նրա հաջող խաղով։ Պեդրոն 7 խաղում 4 գոլ էր խփել :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Խոսքս ուղղում եմ erewanski-ին ու մնացած ուրախ մարդկանց Բարսա-Սիթի հանդիպման ելքից:
Եթե այդքան ուշադիր եք Բարսայի մարզավիճակին, ապա կնկատեիք, որ բավականին լավ խաղ ցույց տվեց... Սա խաղ չէր հաղթանակի այլ խաղ որտեղ պետք է երևար սաների մարզավիճակը, լիդերների դեբյուտը միասին... և նման բաներ.... Քանի անգամ եք տեսել Բարսան լուրջ խաղի ժամանակ, երբ կոնկրետ հաղթանակ է պետք, դուրս բերի դարպասապահ Պինտո....՝ 2-րդ կազմով ու 11 փոփոխություն անի կազմի մեջ 90 րոպեյի ընթացքում... միայն 1 դիրքում Պույոլին հանի Ֆոնտաս դնի, հետո Ֆոնտասին հանի Պիկե դնի.... Արդեն ակնհայտ պետքա լիներ Պեպի ձեռագիրը... հաղթելու համար  դուրս բերել մի կազմ, որտեղ առաջին փոփոխությունը  սովորաբար տեղի է ունենում 75-80-րդ րոպեներում. եթե ոչ ավելի ուշ.... Դե հիմա հետևություն արեք :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

եթե էտ տեսանկյունից նայենք ուրեմն սենց հետևության կգանք որ բարսան չունի այնպիսի 2րդ կազմ կամ 1կազմի հավաակնորդներ որոնք ի զորու կլինեն պայքարել սիթիի կարգի թիմերի հետ իսհ պեպը դեռ չունի այնպիսիի ծրագիր որով իր թիմն խաղա ու զուտ տակտիկապես հաղթի սիթիի կարգի թիմերի

----------


## Taurus

> եթե էտ տեսանկյունից նայենք ուրեմն սենց հետևության կգանք որ բարսան չունի այնպիսի 2րդ կազմ կամ 1կազմի հավաակնորդներ որոնք ի զորու կլինեն պայքարել սիթիի կարգի թիմերի հետ իսհ պեպը դեռ չունի այնպիսիի ծրագիր որով իր թիմն խաղա ու զուտ տակտիկապես հաղթի սիթիի կարգի թիմերի


Սիթին Անգլաիայի 5 ուժեղագույն թիմերից ա, ու էսօրվա Սիթին կարաս հանգիստ կողք-կողքի դնես հայտնի քառյակից յուրաքանչյnւրի հետ!

----------


## erewanski

ձեր մտածելով եկ բառսան աչխարհի թիվ մեկ թիմնա

----------


## h.s.

> եթե էտ տեսանկյունից նայենք ուրեմն սենց հետևության կգանք որ բարսան չունի այնպիսի 2րդ կազմ կամ 1կազմի հավաակնորդներ որոնք ի զորու կլինեն պայքարել սիթիի կարգի թիմերի հետ իսհ պեպը դեռ չունի այնպիսիի ծրագիր որով իր թիմն խաղա ու զուտ տակտիկապես հաղթի սիթիի կարգի թիմերի


Աչքիս դու մոռացար էն օրը Սիթիի սայթը նայես :Angry2:  Ինչ, Ռեալն էլ որ աջ ու ձախ առելա ու չգիտի ոնց ծախի ավելացած ֆուտբոլիստներին, քեզ թվումա լավ պահեստայինների նստարան ունի: Հլը թող 2-3 խաղ չխաղան, էն ժամանակ կխոսանք քո էն պատկերացրած թիմը, որը ոչ միայն սիրուն ֆուտբոլա խաղում, այլ նաև թիմում գերազանց մթնոլորտա տիրում :Angry2:

----------


## erewanski

ուրեմն էսօր ռեալի 2րդ կազմը ի զորույա հաղթել սիթիին ու անգամ.....................

----------


## xaladilnick

> ուրեմն էսօր ռեալի 2րդ կազմը ի զորույա հաղթել սիթիին ու անգամ.....................


էսօր ռեալը ոչ մի բան ա Պեռեսի փողերը և վերջ չկա թիմ որպես այդպիսին յուրաքանչյուրը խաղում ե իր համար

----------


## erewanski

բան չհասկացա

----------


## xaladilnick

> բան չհասկացա


ֆուտբոլը ասում եմ մենակ փող չի մեջը ուրիշ բաներ ել կան :Tongue:

----------


## erewanski

էտ առաջ էր

----------


## xaladilnick

> էտ առաջ էր


նախ էտ չի դա է  :Angry2: 
և երկրորդը այդպես կլինի միշտ ուղղակի ոմանք չեն ուզում դա ընդունեն :Cool:

----------


## h.s.

> ուրեմն էսօր ռեալի 2րդ կազմը ի զորույա հաղթել սիթիին ու անգամ.....................


Հա դե որ մի թիմ 7 ֆուտբոլիստ առնի, բնականաբար անցած տարվա սաստավը դառնումա քո իմացած 2-րդ կազմ: Ի տարբերություն Ռեալի, Բարսայի 2-րդ կազմը իրա դպրոցի սաներն են: Ու հաստատ չես կարա ասես Ռեալը 2-րդ կազմով կհաղթի Սիթիին, թե…

----------


## xaladilnick

> Հա դե որ մի թիմ 7 ֆուտբոլիստ առնի, բնականաբար անցած տարվա սաստավը դառնումա քո իմացած 2-րդ կազմ: Ի տարբերություն Ռեալի, Բարսայի 2-րդ կազմը իրա դպրոցի սաներն են: Ու հաստատ չես կարա ասես Ռեալը 2-րդ կազմով կտանի Սիթիին, թե…


ռեալը կարողա 1-ինով ել չտանի ես հավասար կգնահատեյ շանսերը 2ն ել թիմ չեն փողի կույտ են մեկը մի քիչ մեծ :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

կտանի դե երեվի հարկ չկա անուներ տամ ու առավել ևս ասեմ թե ինչ կարգի խաղացողներ են

----------


## xaladilnick

> կտանի դե երեվի հարկ չկա անուներ տամ ու առավել ևս ասեմ թե ինչ կարգի խաղացողներ են


չեն հաղթում խաղացողները հաղթում է թիմը ապեր ֆուտբոլից շաաաաաաաաաատ հեռու էս :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

ապեր մի մոռացիր որ թիմը կազմվածա ֆուտբոլիստներից էտ 1
հետո մի պարզ օրինակ ինչու է ավելի բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստներից կազմված թիմը հաղթում ավելի թույլ ֆոիտբոլիստներից կազմված թիմին էտ 2
ու 3 ԱՐԻ ԻՐԱՐ ԼԱՎ ՉՃԱՆԱՆՉԵԼՈՎ ԻՐԱՐ ՄԱՍԻՆ ԿԱՐԾԻՔ ՉԿԱԶՄԵՆՔ
ու չեմ զլանա ասել որ ես ռեալի մասին խոսում եմ ֆանատ իսկ այ մյուս թիմերի մասին որպես ֆուտբոլիստ

----------


## h.s.

> չեն հաղթում խաղացողները հաղթում է թիմը ապեր ֆուտբոլից շաաաաաաաաաատ հեռու էս


Մի անգամ ասել եմ, բայց պիտի կրկնվեմ: Ցավն էնա, որ erewanski-ն ֆուտբոլիստա ու տենց բաներա ասում...

----------


## h.s.

> ապեր մի մոռացիր որ թիմը կազմվածա ֆուտբոլիստներից էտ 1
> հետո մի պարզ օրինակ ինչու է ավելի բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստներից կազմված թիմը հաղթում ավելի թույլ ֆոիտբոլիստներից կազմված թիմին էտ 2
> ու 3 ԱՐԻ ԻՐԱՐ ԼԱՎ ՉՃԱՆԱՆՉԵԼՈՎ ԻՐԱՐ ՄԱՍԻՆ ԿԱՐԾԻՔ ՉԿԱԶՄԵՆՔ
> ու չեմ զլանա ասել որ ես ռեալի մասին խոսում եմ ֆանատ իսկ այ մյուս թիմերի մասին որպես ֆուտբոլիստ


Էղի Ռեալի ֆանատ, բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ չպիտի չկշռադատված բաներ գրես

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են:*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման զրուցարանի մի վերածեք, վերջին մի քանի գրառումները ջնջվում են: Հաջորդ անգամ կտրվեն նաև տուգանայիններ:

erewanski եթե հատուկ ոչ մի բան չունես գրելու, բացի ճիշտա ասումից օգտագործի հենց դրա համար նախատեսված «շնորհակալությունների համակարգը» ցանկացած գրառման տակ կա  սա, սեղմի և բոլորը կիմանան որ դու ինչ որ մեկի գրածի հետ համաձայն ես:
*

----------

erewanski (22.08.2009), GevSky (24.08.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> մենակ կարամ ասեմ որ ոնցոր Ռոնալդուի մարզավիճակից արդեն դժգոհություններ կան....


http://www.goal.com/ru/news/45/%D0%B...BC%D0%BE%D0%B9

----------

erewanski (22.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> http://www.goal.com/ru/news/45/%D0%B...BC%D0%BE%D0%B9


Իբրան վնասվածք ուներ ու ընկերական խաղերից ոչ մեկին չի մասնակցել(բացի Սիթիի հետ խաղից, այն էլ 45 րոպե):

----------


## Yellow Raven

> http://www.goal.com/ru/news/45/%D0%B...BC%D0%BE%D0%B9


Ու ի՞նչ կապ ուներ էսի Ռոնալդույի մարզավիճակի հետ :Think:

----------


## erewanski

դե էն որ ռեալի խաղացողի մարզավիճակի մասին <<մտահոգվելու >> փոխարեն բարսայի խաղացողների մասին մտածեք

----------


## xaladilnick

Իբռան որ մտավ ֆոռմի մեջ սաղին գզելու ա Մեսսի Անրի ԻԲՌԱ ու ֆսե կհագնի լյուբօյ թիմ բացի իտալական 2 թիմից Ինրերից ու Յուվեից որովհետև իրանք գազան ևի պաշտպանվում են :Tongue:

----------


## erewanski

մի թիմ մոռացար

----------


## gafff

> մի թիմ մոռացար


Xerezը  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Xerezը


չէ, էդ մեկը հիշում էր

----------


## h.s.

> մի թիմ մոռացար


Դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Ռեալը երբեք պաշտպանությամբ աչքի չի ընկել, բա ովա մնում :Think:

----------


## erewanski

ճիշտես աչքի չի ԸՆԿԵԼ 
բա հիմա մի հա տմտածեք ովքեր են խաղում

----------


## Taurus

Barca 3:0 Bilbao
Սուպեր տղեք ենք :Hands Up: 
շնորհավոր բոլորիս

----------

GevSky (24.08.2009), h.s. (24.08.2009), Yellow Raven (24.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Barca 3:0 Bilbao
> Սուպեր տղեք ենք
> շնորհավոր բոլորիս


 :Victory: 
Գոլերը՝ Մեսսի (50) Մեսսի (68) Կրկիչ (73) :Hands Up: 

 :Yahoo:  Մեսսին մտավ մարզավիճակի մեջ, մնումա Իբրան էլ նրան միանա ու...  :Tongue:

----------

GevSky (24.08.2009), Yellow Raven (24.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (25.08.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էսա Մանչեստեր Սիթիին «կրվող» թիմը:

----------

h.s. (24.08.2009), Yellow Raven (24.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (25.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հրաշալի հաղթանակ :Love: 
Իբրան վատ չէր խաղում, մնումա գոլեր խփելը սկսի :LOL: 
Շնորհավորում եմ, սպասենք 5 օրից 2-րդ գավաթին :Blush:

----------

GevSky (24.08.2009), h.s. (24.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (25.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (24.08.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Իբռան սկսեց դուրս գալ

----------


## GevSky

Հատ պասը սիրուն էր առաջի գոլի համար հատկապես.... Տղեն  օֆսայդա արել... անսովորա ախր Բարսայում համարյա տենց բաներ չի լինում, բայց դե  նորա էկել կսովորի :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Չիգրինսկուն վերջը առնում են

----------


## GevSky

Մեջը մի բան կա, որ առնում են, ինձ որ լրիվ անծանոթա ինքը... ստեղ որևէ մեկը տեսելա՞ նրա խաղը  :Think:

----------


## h.s.

> Մեջը մի բան կա, որ առնում են, ինձ որ լրիվ անծանոթա ինքը... ստեղ որևէ մեկը տեսելա՞ նրա խաղը


Ամսի 28-ին կտենանք :Smile:  Բայց դե երևի մի բան կա, որ Գվարդիոլան կպած ուզումա :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Ամսի  28-ին չի կարա խաղա... էնել Շախտյորի դեմ... նույնիսկ թույլատրեին մեկա չեր կարա խաղար... հոգեբանանորեն կճնշվեր... 3 օր առաջ լինել մի թիմից ու 3 օր հետո խաղալ նրանց դեմ :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

իսկականնա էլի, դրանից լավ սկիզբ, հիմա ետի աջ պաշտպանա թե կենտրոնական?

----------


## xaladilnick

Իբռան արդեն գոլ խփել ա?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> իսկականնա էլի, դրանից լավ սկիզբ, հիմա ետի աջ պաշտպանա թե կենտրոնական?


Ոնցոր կենտրոնականա :Think:  Բայց էդ դեպքում էլ դրան առնելու իմաստը չեմ տենում :Blush: 




> Իբռան արդեն գոլ խփել ա?


Չէ :Wink:

----------


## xaladilnick

> Չէ


իսկ խաղը լավն ա ? ավելի լավ ա խաղում քանց թե Ինտերում?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> իսկ խաղը լավն ա ? ավելի լավ ա խաղում քանց թե Ինտերում?


Ընդամենը 45+70 րոպեա դաշտում անցկացրել ու էդքանով պատկերացում հնարավոր չի կազմել :Wink: 
Մեկ ամսից նոր կարելի կլինի լուրջ գնահատականներ տալ, համենայն դեպս ես լիքը սպասումներ ունեմ իրանից :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> իսկ խաղը լավն ա ? ավելի լավ ա խաղում քանց թե Ինտերում?


Մի խաղա նորմալ խաղացել, մի հատ գոլ խփեց չհաշվին որովհետև 11 մետրանոց դրեցին, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ էր խաղում, իմ դուրը եկավ, իրա ոճով թիթիզանում էր, բայց արդյունավետ, գոլային փոխանցում տվեց... նաև երևում էր Պեպի ձեռագիրը... մասնավորապես նկատվեց որ դա հենց ինքը Իբրանա ու որ ինքը Բարսայումա  խաղում  Բարսայի ոճով.. այսինքն թիմային.
Հ.Գ. Լավ նորություն Ինիեստան վերադառնում է կազմ ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ կխաղա Շախտյորի հետ Մոնակոյում. Հետաքրքիրա որ միշտ Ինիեստան երբ վնասվածքա ունենում սենց կարևոր խաղերին վերջի պահին հասցնումա... :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.08.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Մի խաղա նորմալ խաղացել, մի հատ գոլ խփեց չհաշվին որովհետև 11 մետրանոց դրեցին, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ էր խաղում, իմ դուրը եկավ, իրա ոճով թիթիզանում էր, բայց արդյունավետ, գոլային փոխանցում տվեց... նաև երևում էր Պեպի ձեռագիրը... մասնավորապես նկատվեց որ դա հենց ինքը Իբրանա ու որ ինքը Բարսայումա  խաղում  Բարսայի ոճով.. այսինքն թիմային.
> Հ.Գ. Լավ նորություն Ինիեստան վերադառնում է կազմ ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ կխաղա Շախտյորի հետ Մոնակոյում. Հետաքրքիրա որ միշտ Ինիեստան երբ վնասվածքա ունենում սենց կարևոր խաղերին վերջի պահին հասցնումա...


բա ոնց ինքը չլներ Շախտյորին կկրվեն բա վոնց  :Lol2: 
իսկ ինչ հարձակվողական սխեմա են օգտագործում?
ով ա խաղում?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բա ոնց ինքը չլներ Շախտյորին կկրվեն բա վոնց 
> իսկ ինչ հարձակվողական սխեմա են օգտագործում?
> ով ա խաղում?


Նույն անցած տարվա սխեման, ուղղակի Էտո՛ոյի տեղը Իբրահիմովիչնա :Wink:

----------


## xaladilnick

հիմա ինչ Իբրան գրոհ չի կազմակերպում՞

----------


## GevSky

իմ կարծիքով՝ Անրի, Իբրա, Մեսսի, Ինիեստա, Տուրե, Խավի, Մակսվել/Աբիդալ,  Ալվեշ, Պույոլ, Պիկե, Վալդես

----------

Yellow Raven (26.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ամսի  28-ին չի կարա խաղա... էնել Շախտյորի դեմ... նույնիսկ թույլատրեին մեկա չեր կարա խաղար... հոգեբանանորեն կճնշվեր... 3 օր առաջ լինել մի թիմից ու 3 օր հետո խաղալ նրանց դեմ


Եթե չեմ սխալվում պիտի որ Շախտյորի կազմից խաղա

----------


## h.s.

> Ոնցոր կենտրոնականա Բայց էդ դեպքում էլ դրան առնելու իմաստը չեմ տենում
> Չէ


Ինքը կենտրոնականա խաղում, բայց կարա կենտրոնում ստոպպեր խաղա; Հաշվի առնելով որ դեկտեմբերի կողմերը Տուրեն ու Կեյտան գնալու են որ խաղան Աֆրիկայի գավաթը, ինքը շատ պետք կգա;

----------

Yellow Raven (26.08.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Մի մոռացեք, որ հիմա Ալվեշի միակ փոխարինողը Պույոլն ա, + ձմռանը Մարկեսը կամ չիգրինսկին (արդեն) պիտի գնան հենակետայինի դիրք, այն պես որ պետքական խաղացող ա:
Իբրան լավ խաղաց, մեկ-մեկ չեր հասցնում հետ գալ, բայց շատ հաճախ գնդակը քցում էին իրան, ու ինքը պահում էր մինչև գաիյ մնացածը, նոր տակտիկայի ուրվագծեր եմ տեսնում, հա մեկ էլ կրնկով պասը շատ լավն էր :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մի մոռացեք, որ հիմա Ալվեշի միակ փոխարինողը Պույոլն ա, + ձմռանը Մարկեսը կամ չիգրինսկին (արդեն) պիտի գնան հենակետայինի դիրք, այն պես որ պետքական խաղացող ա:
> Իբրան լավ խաղաց, մեկ-մեկ չեր հասցնում հետ գալ, բայց շատ հաճախ գնդակը քցում էին իրան, ու ինքը պահում էր մինչև գաիյ մնացածը, նոր տակտիկայի ուրվագծեր եմ տեսնում, հա մեկ էլ կրնկով պասը շատ լավն էր


Բուսկետսին մի մոռացի :Wink:  
Չնայած հիմա շատ շուտա պլաններ կազմելու, դեռ չգիտենք էդ ժամանակ քանի հոգի սաղ կմնա :Blush:

----------


## gafff

Ահավոր տրանսֆերա... Ես չեմ հասկանում 25 մլն ՞՞՞  :Bad:  Եթե հիշում եք Eto'oին առել եինք 24ով ու հիմա 25 մլն մի ֆուտբոլիստի համար ով վստահ եմ զամենայի համարա առնվում: Ամբողջ ամառվա ընթացքում իրան շատ լավ էր ցույց տալիս Fontasը...

----------


## GevSky

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում պիտի որ Շախտյորի կազմից խաղա


Սխալվում էս. Չի կարա ինքը խաղա շախտյորի կողմից, որովհետև, եթե հանկարծ լուրջ վնասվածք ստանա տրանսֆերը կխափանվի, ստեղ հարցը 25 մլն-ի մեջա որը քիչ գումար չի էնէլ Չիգրինսկու համար, իսկ այդ խաղը էն խաղը չի որ Բարսայի խաղացողը մտածի զգույշ լինի վնասվածք չհասցնի:

----------


## GevSky

> Ամբողջ ամառվա ընթացքում իրան շատ լավ էր ցույց տալիս Fontasը...


Ֆոնտասը  ընդամենը ընկերական կամ այսպես ասած մանկական խաղերում իրան լավ դրսևորեց, բայց համաձայնվիր որ նա դեռ առաջի կազմի խաղացող չի... Միգուցե մյուս տարի մի քիչ էլ աճի... չի կարելի Ֆոնտաս մտցնել առաջի կազմ ու ռիսկի դիմել էն ել պաշտպանական գծում, դա խաղ ու պար չի... Պատկերացր մի հատ սկսնակին բնորոշ սխալ ու գոլ ենք ուտում, գոլ որը կարող է տվյալ խաղում ճակատագրական դառնալ ... Կարծում եմ Պեպը նույն բաննա մտածել ինչ ես... ամեն դեպքում ինքը ավելի լավ գիտի, եթե Ֆոնտասին դեռ չի վստահում ուրեմն մի բան կա.
Չիգրինսկւ հարցով եկեք ուղղակի հավատանք Պեպին, քանի-որ նա դեռ թույլ չի տվել իրեն չհավատալ, տեսնենք... միգուցե մի քանի ամիս հետո փառք տանք որ էս տրանսֆերը կայացավ ու ուրախանանք որ Դիման բարսայի խաղացող է :Cool:

----------


## gafff

> Ֆոնտասը  ընդամենը ընկերական կամ այսպես ասած մանկական խաղերում իրան լավ դրսևորեց, բայց համաձայնվիր որ նա դեռ առաջի կազմի խաղացող չի... Միգուցե մյուս տարի մի քիչ էլ աճի... չի կարելի Ֆոնտաս մտցնել առաջի կազմ ու ռիսկի դիմել էն ել պաշտպանական գծում, դա խաղ ու պար չի... Պատկերացր մի հատ սկսնակին բնորոշ սխալ ու գոլ ենք ուտում, գոլ որը կարող է տվյալ խաղում ճակատագրական դառնալ ... Կարծում եմ Պեպը նույն բաննա մտածել ինչ ես... ամեն դեպքում ինքը ավելի լավ գիտի, եթե Ֆոնտասին դեռ չի վստահում ուրեմն մի բան կա.
> Չիգրինսկւ հարցով եկեք ուղղակի հավատանք Պեպին, քանի-որ նա դեռ թույլ չի տվել իրեն չհավատալ, տեսնենք... միգուցե մի քանի ամիս հետո փառք տանք որ էս տրանսֆերը կայացավ ու ուրախանանք որ Դիման բարսայի խաղացող է


Ստեղ հարցը նրանումա որ 25 մլն են տալիս զամեն ֆուտբոլիստի համար, վստահ եմ որ իրա կլասով համ Պույոլինա զիջում համ Պիկեին համ Մարկեզին... Իսպանական շատ թիմեր ես կարգի ֆուտբոլիստների վրա 5մլն ից ավել չեն ծախսում, հենա մադրիդը 17ով Ալբիոլ առավ, ես օրինակ շատ կուզեի Բարսայում տեսնեյի Պերեաին ով հիմա տրանսֆերի ա հանված և կարժենար ամենաշատը 10մլն: Ու մեկել են որ հեչ դուրս չեն գալիս սովետական կան թուրքական ծագում ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստները: Rustu Recber, Chygrynskiy...  :Bad:

----------


## gafff

Հա մեկել Chygrynskiyն ՉԼ-ում չի կարա խաղա... արի համաձայնվի որ գոնե ես փաստը հաշվի առնելով 25մլնն շաաատ շատա...

----------


## GevSky

> Հա մեկել Chygrynskiyն ՉԼ-ում չի կարա խաղա... արի համաձայնվի որ գոնե ես փաստը հաշվի առնելով 25մլնն շաաատ շատա...


Հա էս տարի չի խաղա, բայց հաշվի առ որ ըստ պայմանագրի 4 տարի նրան տարեկան 1.2 մլն եվրո են տալու, որը ծիծաղալու թիվա Բարսայի խաղացողի համար....

----------


## h.s.

> Սխալվում էս. Չի կարա ինքը խաղա շախտյորի կողմից, որովհետև, եթե հանկարծ լուրջ վնասվածք ստանա տրանսֆերը կխափանվի, ստեղ հարցը 25 մլն-ի մեջա որը քիչ գումար չի էնէլ Չիգրինսկու համար, իսկ այդ խաղը էն խաղը չի որ Բարսայի խաղացողը մտածի զգույշ լինի վնասվածք չհասցնի:


Եթե սաղ պայմանավորվածա, կարողա չխաղա: Բայց էտքան էլ համոզված մի ասա, որովհետև Բարսան էն գլխից էլ էտքան ասում էր, բայց Շախտյորը չէր համաձայնվում ու Չիգրինսկին էլ ՉԼ  խաղաց:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բարսան իրա էս տարվա տռանսֆեռային քաղաքականությամբ շաաատ նմանվեց Ռեալին, երկրպագուները հիասթափվելու առիթ պետքա որ ունենան :Smile:

----------

erewanski (27.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Բարսան իրա էս տարվա տռանսֆեռային քաղաքականությամբ շաաատ նմանվեց Ռեալին, երկրպագուները հիասթափվելու առիթ պետքա որ ունենան


Ի տարբերություն Ռեալի Բարսան իրա դեմքը չի փոխում հիմքից փոփոխություններ չկա, իր խորհրդանիշներին չի վռնդում կամ պահեստային նստացնում: Բարսան համարյա ամբողջ կազմը չի փոխում, որոշ դիրքեր ուժեղացնումա, հաշվի առնելով Կեյտայի ու Տուրեյի ժամանակավոր բացակայությունը ձմռանը պաշտպաններ պետք էին, դե իսկ Էտո՛օ-ն արդեն նյարդայնացնում էր իրա ոչ ստաբիլությամբ:
բարսան առավ 2 հոգի, 3-րդին ուզումա առնի ու ծախեց 2 հոգու 3-րդին ուզումա ծախի... դե հիմա նայի Ռեալում ինչ պատկերա ստացվել :Wink:

----------

h.s. (27.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալն էլ, որ հաջող մրցաշրջան անցկացներ, էլի  չէր փոխի: Մոռացելես մոտ անցյալում ոնց ամբողջ կազմը փոխեց Բարսան?
Բայց ես լռիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին էի ասում, ինչը դու ինքդ էլ լավ գիտես: Խորհրդանիշ վռնդելը որնա, որ Սալգադոյին հիանալի ձևով կազմակերպած հաջող արին? Անցյալում եղելա ճիշտա,  բայց հիմա տենց բան չկա: Իսկ Իմ ասածը փողեր ծախսելուն էր վերաբերվում, ոչ թե խաղացողների պետքական չպետքական լինելուն :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

տուֆտա տրաբսֆերներ, անիմաստ լիքը փող նույն կարգի խաղացողներ լիքը կան շատ ավելի էժան գներով: Վենգերը ո՞նց ա ճարում:

----------

REAL_ist (27.08.2009), xaladilnick (27.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

ցանկացած գրանդ մեծ հաջողության համար մեծ փողա ներդնում.... բայց ամեն դեպքում Ռոնալդուն էդքան չարժեր, խոսքը նաև Չիգրինսկու մասինա, ինքը ում շուննա որ էդքան փող են տալիս, հլա Իբրան ինչ որ տեղ ասենք հա շուն գել միռավոյ կլասի աստղա, բայց Չիգրին..... ամեն դեպքում անհայտներին տենց փող չեն տալիս

----------


## h.s.

> Բարսան իրա էս տարվա տռանսֆեռային քաղաքականությամբ շաաատ նմանվեց Ռեալին, երկրպագուները հիասթափվելու առիթ պետքա որ ունենան


Մի մոռացի որ Բարսան Էս տարի ռեկորդային եկամուտներա ունեցել ի տարբերություն Ռեալի :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> ցանկացած գրանդ մեծ հաջողության համար մեծ փողա ներդնում.... բայց ամեն դեպքում Ռոնալդուն էդքան չարժեր, խոսքը նաև Չիգրինսկու մասինա, ինքը ում շուննա որ էդքան փող են տալիս, հլա Իբրան ինչ որ տեղ ասենք հա շուն գել միռավոյ կլասի աստղա, բայց Չիգրին..... ամեն դեպքում անհայտներին տենց փող չեն տալիս


Ես չեմ հասկանում ինչ իմաստ ուներ Կասերեսին վարձավճարով Յուվեին տալն ու Էտքան փողով Չիգրինսկուն առնելը :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ցանկացած գրանդ մեծ հաջողության համար մեծ փողա ներդնում.... բայց ամեն դեպքում Ռոնալդուն էդքան չարժեր, խոսքը նաև Չիգրինսկու մասինա, ինքը ում շուննա որ էդքան փող են տալիս, հլա Իբրան ինչ որ տեղ ասենք հա շուն գել միռավոյ կլասի աստղա, բայց Չիգրին..... ամեն դեպքում անհայտներին տենց փող չեն տալիս


Ռոբինյոն էլ համաշխարհային աստղ չէր, ոչ էլ գրանդ ակումբում էր, բայց իր համար էլ որս էին սկսել գրանդները: Երևի թե արժի խոստումնալից ֆուտբոլիստների վրա ծախսել թեկուզ իրենց համար ռեկորդային գումարներ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մի մոռացի որ Բարսան Էս տարի ռեկորդային եկամուտներա ունեցել ի տարբերություն Ռեալի


Ռեալը էս 10 տարիա Բարսայի ռեկորդայինի չափ եկամուտներա ունենում :Wink: 



> ցանկացած գրանդ մեծ հաջողության համար մեծ փողա ներդնում.... բայց ամեն դեպքում Ռոնալդուն էդքան չարժեր, խոսքը նաև Չիգրինսկու մասինա, ինքը ում շուննա որ էդքան փող են տալիս, հլա Իբրան ինչ որ տեղ ասենք հա շուն գել միռավոյ կլասի աստղա, բայց Չիգրին..... ամեն դեպքում անհայտներին տենց փող չեն տալիս


Իբրան հաստատ ետքան չարժեր, Էտոոն Իբռայի կլասի խաղացողա, 45 միլյոն ավել տալը ավելի անհասկանալիա քան Ռոնալդուի համար տվածը, քանի որ Ռոնալդուն ներկայիս աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողնա, սկզբից էլ պարզ էր որ ետ տռանսֆեռը պետքա ռեկորդային լինի:

----------


## h.s.

> Ռեալը էս 10 տարիա Բարսայի ռեկորդայինի չափ եկամուտներա ունենում
> Իբրան հաստատ ետքան չարժեր, Էտոոն Իբռայի կլասի խաղացողա, 45 միլյոն ավել տալը ավելի անհասկանալիա քան Ռոնալդուի համար տվածը, քանի որ Ռոնալդուն ներկայիս աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողնա, սկզբից էլ պարզ էր որ ետ տռանսֆեռը պետքա ռեկորդային լինի:


Ի տարբերություն Բարսայի, Ռեալը քանի անգամ վարկա վերձրել բանկերից ու եթե Պերեսի ծախսերը չարդարացնեն, հնարավորա Ռեալը շատ դժվար դրանց տակից դուրս գա:

Իսկ Ռոնալդույի պահով սխալ ես: Լավագույնը ներկա պահին Մեսսինա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ Ռոնալդույի պահով սխալ ես: Լավագույնը ներկա պահին Մեսսինա:


Ներկա պահինը ո՞րն է :Think: 
Կական 2007-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է, իսկ Ռոնալդուն՝ 2008-ի: Վերջ :Smile: 

http://sport.rian.ru/sport/20090112/...57.htmlhttp://

----------


## xaladilnick

> Ռեալը էս 10 տարիա Բարսայի ռեկորդայինի չափ եկամուտներա ունենում
> Իբրան հաստատ ետքան չարժեր, Էտոոն Իբռայի կլասի խաղացողա, 45 միլյոն ավել տալը ավելի անհասկանալիա քան Ռոնալդուի համար տվածը, քանի որ Ռոնալդուն ներկայիս աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողնա, սկզբից էլ պարզ էր որ ետ տռանսֆեռը պետքա ռեկորդային լինի:


Ինչ ա? :Shok: : Երբ ես Իբռայի խաղը վերջին անգամ նայել  :Shok: ? Իսկ Էտօ'օյինը :Shok: : Իբռան :Love:  այսօր միայն Մեսսիին ա զիջում այն էլ շատ քիչ:

----------

GevSky (27.08.2009)

----------


## gafff

> Ներկա պահինը ո՞րն է
> Կական 2007-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է, իսկ Ռոնալդուն՝ 2008-ի: Վերջ
> 
> http://sport.rian.ru/sport/20090112/...57.htmlhttp://


Ներկա պահին Մեսսին իրա խաղամակարդակով ու մարզավիճակով քրիստինեից մի ութ գլուխ բարձրա...

----------


## h.s.

> Ներկա պահինը ո՞րն է
> Կական 2007-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է, իսկ Ռոնալդուն՝ 2008-ի: Վերջ
> 
> http://sport.rian.ru/sport/20090112/...57.htmlhttp://


Ներկան 2009 թվականնա :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց ով ասեց, որ Չիգրինսկուն որպես փոխարինող ենք առե՞լ... Իմ կարծիքով Պեպը ապագայի համար պաշտպանության կենտրոնում տեսնումա Պիկե-Չիգրինսկի զույգը, երկուսն էլ երիտասարդ են, երկուսն էլ տաղանդավոր :Smile: 
Ես որ վստահում եմ Պեպին, չգիտեմ ... :Smile:

----------

GevSky (27.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ովա տեսել 25 միլիոնով, կոպիտ ասած վիզ դնեն մեկին առնեն, որ պահեստային նստի..... Մի քիչ տրամաբանեք.... Պեպը ինչ-որ բան տեսելա ու լիքը հույսեր ունի.... Ես նույնպես հավատում եմ նրան:

----------

xaladilnick (27.08.2009), Yellow Raven (27.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ներկան 2009 թվականնա


Աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողը ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիրնա, ներկա պահին ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիրը Ռոնալդունա:
Ինչ մնումա Իբռա-Էտոո զույգին, կարևոր խաղերում ցույց տված խաղով Էտոոնա Իբռայից մի երկու գլուխ բարձ:

----------

Amourchik (27.08.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինչ մնումա Իբռա-Էտոո զույգին, կարևոր խաղերում ցույց տված խաղով Էտոոնա Իբռայից մի երկու գլուխ բարձ:


Հաստատ: ՉԼյում մենակ ինչքան կարևոր գնդակներ ա խփել Էտո՛օն, իսկ Իբրան կարևոր խաղերում չուլ ա դառնում:
հլը համեմատեք միայն վիճակագրությունը ՉԼ խաղերի 2004-ից սկսած:
Իբրա - 41 խաղ 9 գոլ:
Էտո՛օ - 41 խաղ 25 գոլ:
9 ուր 25 ուր:

----------

Amourchik (27.08.2009), REAL_ist (27.08.2009), Yellow Raven (27.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողը ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիրնա, ներկա պահին ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիրը *Ռոնալդունա*:
> Ինչ մնումա Իբռա-Էտոո զույգին, կարևոր խաղերում ցույց տված խաղով Էտոոնա Իբռայից մի երկու գլուխ բարձ:


Մանչեստրի Ռոնալդուն ոչ թե Ռեալի: Ինքը նույն ֆուտբոլը չի խաղում: Ու ընդանրապես Մեսսին էտ ժամանակ էլ հետ չէր մնում Ռոնալդուից, ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ՉԼ էր հաղթել: Հիմա լավագույնը Մեսսինա, էտ անկասկած:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ապեր ես ՓԱՍՏ եմ ասում, դու ուղղակի կարծիք: Մեսսին աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացող չի ճանաչվել: Չեմ ասում է Ռոնալդուն Մեսսիից լավա խաղում, ասումեմ որպես աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացող պետքա ռեկորդային լիներ տռանսֆեռը:

----------


## h.s.

> Ապեր ես ՓԱՍՏ եմ ասում, դու ուղղակի կարծիք: Մեսսին աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացող չի ճանաչվել: Չեմ ասում է Ռոնալդուն Մեսսիից լավա խաղում, ասումեմ որպես աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացող պետքա ռեկորդային լիներ տռանսֆեռը:


Ուղղակի կարծիք չի: Մասնագետների գերակշիռ մասի գնահատականնա: Տարվա վերջում կերևա :Wink: 
Մի հատ հարց տամ. եթե Մեսսիին ինչ-որ մեկը առներ/թեկուզ Ռեալը, չնայած էս տարբերակն էլա բացառվում մյուսների նման/ Ռոնալդուից քիչ էր տալու?

----------


## REAL_ist

Էտ արդեն չենք կարա իմանանք, բայց գինը պակաս չի հաստատ:

----------

h.s. (27.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մանչեստրի Ռոնալդուն ոչ թե Ռեալի: Ինքը նույն ֆուտբոլը չի խաղում: Ու ընդանրապես Մեսսին էտ ժամանակ էլ հետ չէր մնում Ռոնալդուից, ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ՉԼ էր հաղթել: Հիմա լավագույնը Մեսսինա, էտ անկասկած:


Բայց Ռեալի կազմում այդ քա՞նի խաղ խաղաց, որ հասցրիք կարծիք էլ կազմել :Shok:  :Think: :
Մյուս տարվա սկզբին նոր կիմանանք՝ ով է լավագույնը այս տարի :Smile: 

Չնայած, եթե Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը քվեարկող կողմ լինի...  :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (28.08.2009), erewanski (27.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Բայց Ռեալի կազմում այդ քա՞նի խաղ խաղաց, որ հասցրիք կարծիք էլ կազմել:
> Մյուս տարվա սկզբին նոր կիմանանք՝ ով է լավագույնը այս տարի
> 
> Չնայած, եթե Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը քվեարկող կողմ լինի...


Համենայն դեպս իրան նման չէր ընկերական խաղերին: Դե ես լավագույնի հարցում կասկած չունեմ, մնումա վերջում տենաք ու համոզվեք :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> *FC Barcelona
> Inter Milan*
> Dymano Kiev
> Rubin Kazan


սպասեք էտօ'օյի վերադարձին , ինքը սիրում ա իրա նախկին թիմերին խփել  :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (28.08.2009), Yellow Raven (27.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Համենայն դեպս *իրան նման չէր* ընկերական խաղերին: Դե ես լավագույնի հարցում կասկած չունեմ, մնումա վերջում տենաք ու համոզվեք


Այսինքն՝ դու էլ ես համաձայն, որ ինքը լավագույնն էր :Tongue:

----------

Amourchik (28.08.2009), erewanski (27.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այսինքն՝ դու էլ ես համաձայն, որ ինքը լավագույնն էր


Հետո էլ կասի «Դու էլ սկսեցիր խոսքերը թարս ներկայացնել» :Beee:  :Tongue:

----------


## h.s.

> Այսինքն՝ դու էլ ես համաձայն, որ ինքը լավագույնն էր


Բայց որտեղ ես տենում տենց միտք? Իմ կարծիքով ինքը լավագույնն էր Մեսսից հետո :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Լավագույնը վերաբերվում էր Մեսսիին

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետո էլ կասի «Դու էլ սկսեցիր խոսքերը թարս ներկայացնել»


Դու մի խանգարի  :Angry2:  :LOL: 



> Բայց որտեղ ես տենում տենց միտք? Իմ կարծիքով ինքը լավագույնն էր Մեսսից հետո
> 
> Հ.Գ. Լավագույնը վերաբերվում էր Մեսսիին


Դու գրել ես՝



> Համենայն դեպս *իրան նման չէր* ընկերական խաղերին: Դե ես լավագույնի հարցում կասկած չունեմ, մնումա վերջում տենաք ու համոզվեք


Իրեն նման չէր... նշանակում է՝ վատ էր խաղում, բայց կարող էր լավ խաղալ...
Իսկ Մեսսին, եթե լավագույնը լիներ, կճանաչվեր լավագույնը :Tongue:

----------


## h.s.

> Դու գրել ես՝
> 
> Իրեն նման չէր... նշանակում է՝ վատ էր խաղում, բայց կարող էր լավ խաղալ...
> Իսկ Մեսսին, եթե լավագույնը լիներ, կճանաչվեր լավագույնը


Է հա վատ էր խաղում, քան կարող էր; Իսկ Մեսսին կճանաչվի լավագույնը 2008-2009 մրցաշրջանի համար :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Է հա վատ էր խաղում, քան կարող էր; Իսկ Մեսսին կճանաչվի լավագույնը 2008-2009 մրցաշրջանի համար


Կճանաչվի, միգուցե, Լա լիգայի շրջանակներում, բայց ՖԻՖԱ-ն ըստ մրցաշրջանի չի ընտրում, այլ՝ ըստ տարվա: 2009-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին հունվարի վերջին կամ փետրվարի սկզբին կիմանանք. դեռ առնվազն 4 ամիս կա :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> *Կճանաչվի, միգուցե, Լա լիգայի շրջանակներում*, բայց ՖԻՖԱ-ն ըստ մրցաշրջանի չի ընտրում, այլ՝ ըստ տարվա: 2009-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին հունվարի վերջին կամ փետրվարի սկզբին կիմանանք. դեռ առնվազն 4 ամիս կա


Բայց քանի որ հենց Բարսան հաղթեց ՉԼ-ն ու հենց Մանչեսթրի նկատմամբ, որտեղ Մեսսին անմիջական իր դերը ունեցավ, հենց նա էլ կստանա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ մրցանակը :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Լա լիգան ինչ կապ ունի? Ռոնալդուն էլ դառավ Պրեմիեր Լիգայի հաղթող: Կարևորը ՉԼ-ն է :Wink:

----------


## xaladilnick

> Բայց քանի որ հենց Բարսան հաղթեց ՉԼ-ն ու հենց Մանչեսթրի նկատմամբ, որտեղ Մեսսին անմիջական իր դերը ունեցավ, հենց նա էլ կստանա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ մրցանակը
> 
> Հ.Գ. Լա լիգան ինչ կապ ունի? Ռոնալդուն էլ դառավ Պրեմիեր Լիգայի հաղթող: Կարևորը ՉԼ-ն է


Կարևորը խաղացողը լավ խաղա :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

Անցած տարի Մեսսին Ռոնալդուից լավ էր խաղում, բայց տվին Ռոնալդուին ինչա 4 տիտղոս ուներ Պրեմիեր լիգա, ՉԼ, սուպեր եվրո գավաթ, ակումբային աշխարհի չեմպիոն... հիմա Մեսսին էլ 4 ունի. էսօր 5-րդ կլինի շուտով ակւմբային մունդիալից 6-րդ կգա... տենամ էլ ոնց չպիտի տան... ու բացի էսքանի էլի չոր որ նայենք մեկա Քիսոն շատ պտի խաչապուրի ուտի որ Մեսսիի պես խաղա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Անցած տարի Մեսսին Ռոնալդուից լավ էր խաղում, բայց տվին Ռոնալդուին ինչա 4 տիտղոս ուներ Պրեմիեր լիգա, ՉԼ, սուպեր եվրո գավաթ, ակումբային աշխարհի չեմպիոն... հիմա Մեսսին էլ 4 ունի. էսօր 5-րդ կլինի շուտով ակւմբային մունդիալից 6-րդ կգա... տենամ էլ ոնց չպիտի տան... ու բացի էսքանի էլի չոր որ նայենք մեկա Քիսոն շատ պտի խաչապուրի ուտի որ Մեսսիի պես խաղա


Դե լավ էլի, երեխեք, Ռոնալդուին սարքեցիք չգիտեմ ինչ: Էլ անունն եք աղավաղում, էլ տաղանդն եք փոքրացնում... լավ էլ ֆուտբոլիստ ա

----------

Amourchik (28.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Անցած տարի Մեսսին Ռոնալդուից լավ էր խաղում


անցած այսինքն 2007-2008-ին էր ավելի լավ խաղում? :Shok: 
Մեսսին կերազի Ռոնալդույի նման ուդառներ անի, Ռոնալդուի նման շտռաֆեր խփի ու գլխով խաղա: Էլ չեմ ասում ետ տարի խփած գոլերի քանակը ու որակը:

----------

Amourchik (28.08.2009), Հենո (29.08.2009), Ռեդ (28.08.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Անցած տարի Մեսսին Ռոնալդուից լավ էր խաղում, բայց տվին Ռոնալդուին ինչա 4 տիտղոս ուներ Պրեմիեր լիգա, ՉԼ, սուպեր եվրո գավաթ, ակումբային աշխարհի չեմպիոն... հիմա Մեսսին էլ 4 ունի. էսօր 5-րդ կլինի շուտով ակւմբային մունդիալից 6-րդ կգա... տենամ էլ ոնց չպիտի տան... ու բացի էսքանի էլի չոր որ նայենք մեկա Քիսոն շատ պտի խաչապուրի ուտի որ Մեսսիի պես խաղա


Մեսսի... 
Երբ Ռոնալդուն իր լավագույն մարզավիճակում էր, հիմիկվա Մեսսիի խաղից մի 10 գլուխ բարձր խաղ էր ցուցադրում:
Էս տարի դափնիները Մեսսիինը կլինի, բայց երկար տենց չի շարունակվի:

----------


## h.s.

> անցած այսինքն 2007-2008-ին էր ավելի լավ խաղում?


Հաստատ չէր զիջում :Ok:

----------


## h.s.

> Երբ Ռոնալդուն իր լավագույն մարզավիճակում էր, հիմիկվա Մեսսիի խաղից մի 10 գլուխ բարձր խաղ էր ցուցադրում:


Էսի արդեն չափազանցրիր




> Էս տարի դափնիները Մեսսիինը կլինի, բայց երկար տենց չի շարունակվի:


Ընդանրապես ոչ Մեսսիին, ոչ էլ Ռոնալդուին չենք կարա ասենք ինչքան ժամանակ էս մակարդակով կարան խաղան: Նայեք 2006/2007-ի ու հիմիկվա Ռոնալդինյոին; Շատ քիչ բանա մնացել էն ժամանակներից;

----------


## h.s.

> Կճանաչվի, միգուցե, Լա լիգայի շրջանակներում, բայց ՖԻՖԱ-ն ըստ մրցաշրջանի չի ընտրում, այլ՝ ըստ տարվա: 2009-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին հունվարի վերջին կամ փետրվարի սկզբին կիմանանք. դեռ առնվազն 4 ամիս կա


Լիոնել Մեսին, ով առանցքային դեր էր խաղացել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 2008/09 թթ. հաղթող «Բարսելոնայի» կազմում, ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի կողմից ճանաչվել է տարվա լավագույն ակումբային ֆուտբոլիստ: Բացի այդ, արգենտինացին ստացավ նաև լավագույն հարձակվողի կոչումը:
Մեսիի խաղընկեր Չավին ճանաչվեց լավագույն կիսապաշտպան: 3-րդ տարին անընդմեջ լավագույն պաշտպանի կոչումը շնորհվեց «Չելսիի» ավագ Ջոն Տերիին: Լավագույն դարպասապահն այս անգամ Էդվին Վան դեր Սարն էր, ով «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» կազմում հասավ մինչև եզրափակիչ:
Չեմպիոնների լիգայի նախորդ խաղարկության հերոսները պարգևատրվեցին Մոնակոյում, որտեղ այսօր կկայանա Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթի խաղարկությունը:

Ես որ Ռոնալդուի անունը ստեղ չեմ տեսնում :Smile:  :LOL:

----------

xaladilnick (28.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ընդանրապես ոչ Մեսսիին, ոչ էլ Ռոնալդուին չենք կարա ասենք ինչքան ժամանակ էս մակարդակով կարան խաղան: Նայեք 2006/2007-ի ու հիմիկվա Ռոնալդինյոին; Շատ քիչ բանա մնացել էն ժամանակներից;


սրա հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ, անձամբ ինձ համար Ռոնին ամենալավնա եղել Բարսելոնում ու որքան էլ ուզում եմ Մեսսի մեջ տեսնել այն, ինչ այդքան ասում են, միևնույնն ա Ռոնին ամենալավն ա մնում, իսկ հիմա ինքը ասպարեզում չի, ո՞վ գիտի նույն Մեսսին կամ Ռոնալդուն ինչպիսին կլինեն մի քանի տարի հետո :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե լավ էլի, երեխեք, Ռոնալդուին սարքեցիք չգիտեմ ինչ: Էլ անունն եք աղավաղում, էլ տաղանդն եք փոքրացնում... լավ էլ ֆուտբոլիստ ա


ես էլ էս բաները չեմ հասկանում, միգուցե մարդիկ չեն սիրում իրան կամ և այլն, բայց ինձ թվում ա տաղանդը փոքրացնել կամ անունն աղավաղել դա ճիշտ չի

----------


## xaladilnick

> սրա հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ, անձամբ ինձ համար Ռոնին ամենալավնա եղել Բարսելոնում ու որքան էլ ուզում եմ Մեսսի մեջ տեսնել այն, ինչ այդքան ասում են, միևնույնն ա Ռոնին ամենալավն ա մնում, իսկ հիմա ինքը ասպարեզում չի, ո՞վ գիտի նույն Մեսսին կամ Ռոնալդուն ինչպիսին կլինեն մի քանի տարի հետո


Սպասի մի 2 տարի  Ռոնին հետ ա գալու  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

մի քանի րոպեից կմեկնարկի Barcelona - Shaxtor անչափ լարված հանդիպումը, գոնե մոտաորապես կարող եք հաշիվ գուշակել, օրինակ ես հակված 3:0 - ին, ինչ կասեք?

----------


## h.s.

Ոնց որ կանխատեսում էի Չիգրինսկին խաղումա: Հոգեբանական պահերը թողնենք հոգեբաններին :Smile:  Բայց սենց տապոռ ֆուտբոլ, որը պայմանավորվածա Շախտյորի գերպաշտպանական խաղով, շատ անդիտարժանա :Angry2:  Հաշիվը հազիվ նվազագույն լինի կամ էլ Բարսան մի հատ պիտի խփի, որ Շախտյորը մի քիչ բացվի:

----------


## Arman_I

Իբրահիմովիչը խայտառակ ֆուտբոլա ցուցադրում...... :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------

Ambrosine (29.08.2009), Yellow Raven (29.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (29.08.2009), Հենո (29.08.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

5րդ գավաթը մերնա Բարսամաններ ջան!!!!!!

*Շնորհավոր*

Մնաց աշխարհի ակումբայինը...ու կդառնա լրիվ կոմպլեկտ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Cool: 
Զլատանի խաղը հլը որ վերագրենք խաղակցվածության բացակայությանը ու սպասենք...

----------

h.s. (29.08.2009), Taurus (29.08.2009), Yellow Raven (29.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (29.08.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բայց էտ Իբրահիմովիչը բան չի ուզում արած լինի, ամբողջ խաղը սպասումա գնդակի մենակ, ու ասեմ որ քիչ ել չի ստանում գնդակ, ալարումա մի քիչ վազի  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ընդհանուր խաղը շատ անհետաքրքիր էր. պատճառը միայն Շախտյորի պաշտպանողական տակտիկան չէր, Բարսելոնի խաղացողներն էլ ակտիվ չէին, ոգևորվածություն չկար :Think: 

Ինչևէ, շնորհավորում եմ, Շախտյորը որ արժանի չէր հաղթանակի

Բայց որ Վալդեսը գնդակի հետ դարպասն էր մտնում...  :LOL:  ահագին տրամադրությունս բարձրացել էր :Blush:  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.08.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Եթե Բարսը սենց խաղա մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում, հետաքրքիր ա, թե ով ա կզբաղեցնի 3-րդ տեղը :Xeloq:

----------


## h.s.

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին :Yahoo:

----------


## h.s.

> Ընդհանուր խաղը շատ անհետաքրքիր էր. պատճառը միայն Շախտյորի պաշտպանողական տակտիկան չէր, Բարսելոնի խաղացողներն էլ ակտիվ չէին, ոգևորվածություն չկար
> 
> Ինչևէ, շնորհավորում եմ, Շախտյորը որ արժանի չէր հաղթանակի
> 
> Բայց որ Վալդեսը գնդակի հետ դարպասն էր մտնում...  ահագին տրամադրությունս բարձրացել էր


Շախտյորը խաղը սպանեց :Angry2:  Տենց պաշտպանությամբ անգամ իտալական ակումբները չեն խաղում: Ճիշտա էրեկ Բարսան էլ լավ չխաղաց, բայց դաշտն էլ շատ վատ վիճակում էր:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile: 

Հուսանք գոնե երկուշաբթի Իբրան գոլ կխփի :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

Ես ասեմ որ Բարսայի համար շաաատ դժվար էր խաղալ այդ կարգի անվորակ գազոնին, էդքանը քիչ էր հլա մի բան էլ անձրև եկավ թրջվեց խոտը ու ընդհանրապես շարքից դուրս եկավ.... Մյուս կողմից էլ մրցավարը սուրբ չէր... 2-3 11 մ չդրեց :Angry2: 
բայց ինչևէ արժանի հաղթանակ, շնորհավորում եմ էս 1 տարվա մեջ 5-րդ տիտղոսը նվաճելու կապակցությամբ :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.08.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երեկ՝ օգոստոսի 28-ին, Մոնակոյի «Լուի II» մարզադաշտում, Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի հաղթող «Բարսելոնը» և ՈւԵՖԱ-ի գավաթակիր «Շախտյորը» վիճարկեցին ՈւԵՖԱ-ի Սուպերգավաթը։
Խաղն անցավ կատալոնացիների բացահայտ առավելությամբ, սակայն լուրջ գոլային պահեր շատ քիչ եղան։ Առաջին խաղակեսում ոչ մի հետաքրքիր դեպք տեղի չունեցավ, եթե չհաշվենք Մեսսիի տուգանայինից կատարած հարվածը, որից հետո գնդակը դիպավ «Շախտյորի» պաշտպանի ձեռքին, սակայն 11-մետրանոց չնշանակվեց։ Երկրորդ խաղակեսն անցավ նույն սցենարով՝ «Բարսելոնը» գրոհում էր, «հանքափորները»՝ պաշտպանվում։ Այս հանդիպման առաջին լուրջ վտանգավոր պահը ստեղծվեց 79-րդ րոպեին, երբ Մեսսիի հարվածից հետո Պյատովը փրկեց իր թիմին, իսկ 1 րոպե անց հարվածեց Անրին՝ Պյատովը կրկին գերազանց գործեց։ Հանդիպման հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվեց 0։0 հաշվով և խաղը տեղափոխվեց լրացուցիչ ժամանակ։ 99-րդ րոպեին առաջին և վերջին անգամ ուկրաինացիները անհանգստացրեցին Վալդեսին՝ Ագահովայի հարվածից հետո «կապտանռնագույնների» դարպասապահը գերազանց գործեց։ Ամեն ինչ գնում էր նրան, որ լինելու են 11-մետրանոց հարվածներ, սակայն 115-րդ րոպեին Մեսսիի փայլուն փոխանցումից հետո փոխարինման դուրս եկած Պեդրոն հաղթանակ բերեց «Բարսելոնին» և Գվարդիոլայի սաները նվաճեցին ՈւԵՖԱ-ի Սուպերգավաթը։

Աղբյուրը՝ http://hayfootball.am/international/...-supercup.html

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մյուս կողմից էլ մրցավարը սուրբ չէր... 2-3 11 մ չդրեց


Համաձայն եմ, բայց չնշանակված 11 մ-անոցներից մեկն էլ Բարսելոնի դարպասին էր :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (30.08.2009), Yellow Raven (29.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց չնշանակված 11 մ-անոցներից մեկն էլ Բարսելոնի դարպասին էր


Դրա մասին Շախտյորի ֆուտբոլիստներից բռնած մինչև մարզիչը խոսում էին մոռանալով որ Շախտյորի դարպասին չնշանակված 11մ-անոցը հիմնական ժամանակում էր ի տարբերություն Բարսայի դարպասին չնշանակվածին;

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դրա մասին Շախտյորի ֆուտբոլիստներից բռնած մինչև մարզիչը խոսում էին մոռանալով որ Շախտյորի դարպասին չնշանակված 11մ-անոցը հիմնական ժամանակում էր ի տարբերություն Բարսայի դարպասին չնշանակվածին;


Բայց ի՞նչ կարևոր ա հիմա դա... փաստ է, որ երկու կողմերին էլ չի նշանակել, այնպես որ 11 մ-անոցների հարցը ավելի լավ է փակենք: Շախտյորը ինչի խոսում էլ ա՞  :Shok:  իրենք պիտի պատարագ մատուցեն, որ 115 րոպե բարեհաջող պաշտպանվել են. մեկ էլ Չելսին էսպիսի բան կարող է անել  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

հա ովա բան ասում թող լրիվ արդար լիներ ինչքան 11 մ կար դներ տենաինք ովա տուժվում... իսկ Իբրայի մասին կասեմ որ այդքան էլ դժգոհ չեմ, խաղում էր ինչպես նոր եկած ֆուտբոլիստ, հիմար ու էական սխալներ չկային, ուղղակի տենց էլ պետքա լիներ... նաև ասեմ որ պրոգրես նկատվում է...
Ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ լավ խաղաց Պույոլը, Խավին, Տուրեն և իհարկե Մեսսին:
Հ.Գ. Պիկեն իրա նման չէր ինքը ավելի լավ պաշտպանա քան ցույց տվեց, չնայած ամեն դեպքում նորմալ էր :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> հա ովա բան ասում թող լրիվ արդար լիներ ինչքան 11 մ կար դներ տենաինք ովա տուժվում... իսկ Իբրայի մասին կասեմ որ այդքան էլ դժգոհ չեմ, խաղում էր ինչպես նոր եկած ֆուտբոլիստ, հիմար ու էական սխալներ չկային, ուղղակի տենց էլ պետքա լիներ... նաև ասեմ որ պրոգրես նկատվում է...
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ լավ խաղաց Պույոլը, Խավին, Տուրեն և իհարկե Մեսսին:
> Հ.Գ. Պիկեն իրա նման չէր ինքը ավելի լավ պաշտպանա քան ցույց տվեց, չնայած ամեն դեպքում նորմալ էր


Հետաքրքիր ա, թե խի Բարսելոն-Չելսի ժամանակ տենց ակտիվ չէիք խոսում չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցների մասին: Որ էդ խաղի ժամանակ «լրիվ արդար լիներ ինչքան 11 մ կար դներ» հիմա մենք սուպեր գավաթին Բարսելոն չէինք տեսնի:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ Բարսելոնը երեկ շատ վատ խաղաց, անցած մրցաշրջանի խաղը չկար:

----------

Ambrosine (29.08.2009), Amourchik (30.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Հետաքրքիր ա, թե խի Բարսելոն-Չելսի ժամանակ տենց ակտիվ չէիք խոսում չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցների մասին: Որ էդ խաղի ժամանակ «լրիվ արդար լիներ ինչքան 11 մ կար դներ» հիմա մենք սուպեր գավաթին Բարսելոն չէինք տեսնի:
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ Բարսելոնը երեկ շատ վատ խաղաց, անցած մրցաշրջանի խաղը չկար:


Ավելի լավա էտ հին թեմաներին չգնանք, թե չէ նորից պիտի ասենք անտեղի կարմիր քարտ, չնշանակված 11մ, ապուշ դատավոր...
Փաստը էնա, որ եթե թե Չելսիի թե Շախտյորի մասնակցությամբ նման մի քանի հատ խաղ նայես, կարողա ֆուտբոլից հիասթափվես; 

Հ.Գ. Իսկ Լուչեսկուն ասելա, թե դատավորը, ինչպես հաճախ պատահումա, պաշտպանում էր ուժեղին  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ավելի լավա էտ հին թեմաներին չգնանք, թե չէ նորից պիտի ասենք անտեղի կարմիր քարտ, չնշանակված 11մ, ապուշ դատավոր...
> Փաստը էնա, որ եթե թե Չելսիի թե Շախտյորի մասնակցությամբ նման մի քանի հատ խաղ նայես, կարողա ֆուտբոլից հիասթափվես; 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ Լուչեսկուն ասելա, թե դատավորը, ինչպես հաճախ պատահումա, պաշտպանում էր ուժեղին


Ի՞նչ անտեղի կարմիր քարտ, ի՞նչ 11 մետրանոց :Shok:  Դու խաղը նայե՞լ ես :Xeloq: 
Փաստը էն ա, որ Բարսելոնը անատամ խաղ ցույց տվեց ու մտածելու լիքը տեղ ունի: Էտ երկու խաղերը ցույց տվեցին, թե Բարսայի դեմ ոնց կարելի ա հաջող խաղալ ու ես համոզված եմ, որ Լա լիգայում շատ ակումբներ կիրառելու են էտ խաղաոճը Բարսայի դեմ եկող մրցաշրջանում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ի՞նչ անտեղի կարմիր քարտ, ի՞նչ 11 մետրանոց Դու խաղը նայե՞լ ես
> Փաստը էն ա, որ Բարսելոնը անատամ խաղ ցույց տվեց ու մտածելու լիքը տեղ ունի: Էտ երկու խաղերը ցույց տվեցին, թե Բարսայի դեմ ոնց կարելի ա հաջող խաղալ ու ես համոզված եմ, որ Լա լիգայում շատ ակումբներ կիրառելու են էտ խաղաոճը Բարսայի դեմ եկող մրցաշրջանում:


Շախտյորի մոտ ստացվեց, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ բոլոր ուզողների մոտ էլ կստացվի :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> Ի՞նչ անտեղի կարմիր քարտ, ի՞նչ 11 մետրանոց Դու խաղը նայե՞լ ես


Ես Չելսի - Բարսելոն խաղը նկատի ունեի: Սաղ պատասխան խաղից էին դժգոհում:




> Փաստը էն ա, որ Բարսելոնը անատամ խաղ ցույց տվեց ու մտածելու լիքը տեղ ունի: Էտ երկու խաղերը ցույց տվեցին, թե Բարսայի դեմ ոնց կարելի ա հաջող խաղալ ու ես համոզված եմ, որ Լա լիգայում շատ ակումբներ կիրառելու են էտ խաղաոճը Բարսայի դեմ եկող մրցաշրջանում:


Չելսիի խաղը հիշելուց առաջ հիշի Ռեալի խաղը Լիվերպուլի հետ :Wink: 
Տենց պաշտպանությամբ խաղացող թիմերի հետ շատ դժվարա խաղալ: Էտ թիմերը մենակ մտածում են պաշտպանվելու ու մեկ-մեկ էլ հակագրոհելու մասին: 
Ու էտքան էլ համոզված մի էղի: Լա լիգան Ա սերիա չի :Ok:

----------


## Arman_I

> Եթե Բարսը սենց խաղա մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում, հետաքրքիր ա, թե ով ա կզբաղեցնի 3-րդ տեղը


Ռեալի խաղը նայելով ինձ էլ ակամայից հետաքրքրեց 5րդ տեղի նոր հավակնորդների ցանկը... :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալի խաղը նայելով ինձ էլ ակամայից հետաքրքրեց 5րդ տեղի նոր հավակնորդների ցանկը...


Բարսելոնից որ լավ էր խաղում

----------


## GevSky

> Ի՞նչ անտեղի կարմիր քարտ, ի՞նչ 11 մետրանոց Դու խաղը նայե՞լ ես
> Փաստը էն ա, որ Բարսելոնը անատամ խաղ ցույց տվեց ու մտածելու լիքը տեղ ունի: Էտ երկու խաղերը ցույց տվեցին, թե Բարսայի դեմ ոնց կարելի ա հաջող խաղալ ու ես համոզված եմ, որ Լա լիգայում շատ ակումբներ կիրառելու են էտ խաղաոճը Բարսայի դեմ եկող մրցաշրջանում:


Չելսի-Բարսա խաղի մասին խոսալուց հիշի առաջն խաղը երբ 2 11մ չնշանակվեց, մեկ Անրիի դեմ կոպիտ խաղի համար, մեկ Մեսսիի փորին խփելու պատճառով տուգանային հրապարակում... Ու Չելսիի էժանագին խաղը, երբ վախեցած մկների պես մեջտեղի գծից առաջ չէին շարժվում... Էդ խաղում Բարսան բացահայտ առավելություն ուներ.. իսկ պատասխան խաղում նորից հիշեցնեմ որ Բարսան խաղում էր *Ռեալին «Ս. Բեռնաբեու» մարզադաշտում 6-2 հաղթելու 3-րդ օրը* ոչ լիարժեք կազդուրված խաղացողներով..... Ու որ էդքան խաղացին, որ 10 ֆուտբելիստներով կարողացան դիմակայել և դեռ 95-րդ րոպեյին հաշիվ հավասարեցնեն դա արդեն հերոսություն է.... Ու ես չգիտեմ մի թիմ հիմիկվա դրությամբ որ տենց կլասս ցույց կտար այդ վիճակում, այդ պահին.... Այնպես, որ թեման փակի.... 
Ես նկատել եմ որ միակ խաղնա որ Բարսան կոնկրետ չի ճնշել հակառակորդին, այն էլ դրա համար ուներ պատճառներ, ու դա սարքել էն լեզվի փաթաթան, արդարացում, Բարսայի հեղինակություն գցելու լավ տարբերակ.... Մի քիչ իրատես եղեք, եթե Չելսին այդքան ուժեղ լիներ թեկուզ այդ խաղին թող թվային գերակշռությունը զգացնել տար ու ինքը գոլ խփեր: Էդ խաղում հաղթեց արժանին, որը ապացուցեց ֆինալում որ իրոք Բարսան ավելի է քան ակումբ:
Հ.Գ. Շախտյորի հետ խաղում ասվել է վատ խաղի պատճառների մասին, որ գազոնի տեղը ցեխ էր ընդամենը էն ել թաց, ու երկրորդ Շախտյորցիներն էլ վախեցած մկներից առանձնապես չէին տարբերվում..... Ուղղակի եթե հասնում էս ֆինալ խաղալ է պետք, այլ ոչ թե կենտրոնանաս որ քեզ գոլ չխփեն.... Երբ Բարսան հաղթում է որևէ թիմի 6-0 հաշվով, ու էդ թիմը փորձում է գրոհել, հավատա այդ թիմին ես սկսում եմ հարգել մի ուրիշ ձև :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Շախտյորի հետ խաղում ասվել է վատ խաղի պատճառների մասին, որ գազոնի տեղը ցեխ էր ընդամենը էն ել թաց, ու երկրորդ Շախտյորցիներն էլ վախեցած մկներից առանձնապես չէին տարբերվում.....


Ճիշտ ա, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե վատ պարողին ինչն ա(կամ ավելի ճիշտ ինչերն են) խանգարում :Jpit: 

Հա, մեկ էլ ցեխը չոր չի լինում :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Շախտյորի էն երկար մազերով (անունը չեմ հիշում) պաշտպանին ինչի՞ համար են առնում  :Think:  Սուպեր գավաթի խաղին էնքան էլ աչքի չընկավ: Կա Պիկե, կա Մարկես, էլ դա ինչի՞ ա պետք  :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Շախտյորի էն երկար մազերով (անունը չեմ հիշում) պաշտպանին ինչի՞ համար են առնում  Սուպեր գավաթի խաղին էնքան էլ աչքի չընկավ: Կա Պիկե, կա Մարկես, էլ դա ինչի՞ ա պետք


Դե երեւի լավն ա, որ առել են, էն էլ էտքան փողով

----------


## Լեո

> Դե երեւի լավն ա, որ առել են, էն էլ էտքան փողով


Եթե Բարսա ա գալու, վատ լինելու մասին խոսք չկա: Ուղղակի եթե պիտի առնեն մնա պահեստայինների նստարանին (օրինակ Հլեբի նման), ափսոս ա ֆուտբոլիստը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եթե Բարսա ա գալու, վատ լինելու մասին խոսք չկա: Ուղղակի եթե պիտի առնեն մնա պահեստայինների նստարանին (օրինակ Հլեբի նման), ափսոս ա ֆուտբոլիստը:


Դե մեկը պետք ա նստի չէ պահեստայինների նստարանին :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Շախտյորի էն երկար մազերով (անունը չեմ հիշում) պաշտպանին ինչի՞ համար են առնում  Սուպեր գավաթի խաղին էնքան էլ աչքի չընկավ: Կա Պիկե, կա Մարկես, էլ դա ինչի՞ ա պետք


Չիգրինսկինա; Վերևում արդեն գրել եմ, որ ձմեռը Տուրեն ու Կեյտան գնալու են Աֆրիկայի գավաթին խաղալու; Իսկ ինքը նաև այդ դիրքում էլա  խաղում;

----------

Լեո (30.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չելսի-Բարսա խաղի մասին խոսալուց հիշի առաջն խաղը երբ 2 11մ չնշանակվեց, մեկ Անրիի դեմ կոպիտ խաղի համար, մեկ Մեսսիի փորին խփելու պատճառով տուգանային հրապարակում... Ու Չելսիի էժանագին խաղը, երբ վախեցած մկների պես մեջտեղի գծից առաջ չէին շարժվում... Էդ խաղում Բարսան բացահայտ առավելություն ուներ.. իսկ պատասխան խաղում նորից հիշեցնեմ որ Բարսան խաղում էր *Ռեալին «Ս. Բեռնաբեու» մարզադաշտում 6-2 հաղթելու 3-րդ օրը* ոչ լիարժեք կազդուրված խաղացողներով..... Ու որ էդքան խաղացին, որ 10 ֆուտբելիստներով կարողացան դիմակայել և դեռ 95-րդ րոպեյին հաշիվ հավասարեցնեն դա արդեն հերոսություն է.... Ու ես չգիտեմ մի թիմ հիմիկվա դրությամբ որ տենց կլասս ցույց կտար այդ վիճակում, այդ պահին.... Այնպես, որ թեման փակի.... 
> Ես նկատել եմ որ միակ խաղնա որ Բարսան կոնկրետ չի ճնշել հակառակորդին, այն էլ դրա համար ուներ պատճառներ, ու դա սարքել էն լեզվի փաթաթան, արդարացում, Բարսայի հեղինակություն գցելու լավ տարբերակ.... Մի քիչ իրատես եղեք, եթե Չելսին այդքան ուժեղ լիներ թեկուզ այդ խաղին թող թվային գերակշռությունը զգացնել տար ու ինքը գոլ խփեր: Էդ խաղում հաղթեց արժանին, որը ապացուցեց ֆինալում որ իրոք Բարսան ավելի է քան ակումբ:
> Հ.Գ. Շախտյորի հետ խաղում ասվել է վատ խաղի պատճառների մասին, որ գազոնի տեղը ցեխ էր ընդամենը էն ել թաց, ու երկրորդ Շախտյորցիներն էլ վախեցած մկներից առանձնապես չէին տարբերվում..... Ուղղակի եթե հասնում էս ֆինալ խաղալ է պետք, այլ ոչ թե կենտրոնանաս որ քեզ գոլ չխփեն.... Երբ Բարսան հաղթում է որևէ թիմի 6-0 հաշվով, ու էդ թիմը փորձում է գրոհել, հավատա այդ թիմին ես սկսում եմ հարգել մի ուրիշ ձև


Գևսկի ջան, ինչ ճիշտա ճիշտ, բայց իրականում էդ խաղում Բարսայի դարպասին իսկականից մի քանի 11 մետրանոց չնշանակեց մրցավարը ու պետք չի դրա համար անտեղի վիճել... Էդ արդեն անցած էտապա, Չելսին էդ խաղը լավ խաղաց, բայց հաղթեց էն թիմը, ով լավ էր խաղացել ողջ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում :Wink: 
Եկեք քննարկենք արդեն էս տարին, մանավանդ որ լիքը քննարկելու բան կա :Tongue:

----------

Amourchik (31.08.2009), h.s. (30.08.2009), Kita (31.08.2009), Morpheus_NS (30.08.2009), REAL_ist (31.08.2009), Լեո (30.08.2009)

----------


## Լեո

ՉԼ-ում էս տարի քիչ թե շատ ուժեղ խմբում ենք հայտվել: Խմբում հետաքրքիր խաղեր են սպասվում, մանավանդ Բարսա - Ինտեր դիմակայությունը՝ Իբրան ընդդեմ Ինտերի: Ինտրիգ կա խմբում, բայց արդեն համարյա պարզ ա, թե որ թիմերն են դուրս գալու փլեյօֆ  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (30.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարսայի ղեկավարությունը հեճ գոհ ճի խմբից, հատկապես Կիև ու Կազան հեռավոր ճամփորդություններից :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> ՉԼ-ում էս տարի քիչ թե շատ ուժեղ խմբում ենք հայտվել: Խմբում հետաքրքիր խաղեր են սպասվում, մանավանդ Բարսա - Ինտեր դիմակայությունը՝ Իբրան ընդդեմ Ինտերի: Ինտրիգ կա խմբում, բայց արդեն համարյա պարզ ա, թե որ թիմերն են դուրս գալու փլեյօֆ


ինձ էլ հետաքրքիր ա Էտօ՛օ ն ընդդեմ Բարսայի :Blush: չեմ հիշում ով, բայց մեկը ասել էր, որ ինքը շատ ա սիրում իր նախկին թիմերին գոլ խփել, այնպես որ.....

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինձ էլ հետաքրքիրա Ինտերն ընդդեմ Բարսայի...

----------

Amourchik (31.08.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ինձ էլ հետաքրքիր ա Էտօ՛օ ն ընդդեմ Բարսայիչեմ հիշում ով, բայց մեկը ասել էր, որ ինքը շատ ա սիրում իր նախկին թիմերին գոլ խփել, այնպես որ.....


Եթե Էտոոն Ինտերում մնաց նույն Էտոոն (ոչ ինչպես Ռոնալդինիոն Միլանում), ապա անկախ մրցակից թիմից՝ նա գոլեր ա խփելու:

----------

Amourchik (31.08.2009), Yellow Raven (31.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էնրիկեին վարձավճարով տվեցինք Ռասինգին :Smile: 

Իսկ Գուդյոնսենը լքեց Բարսելոնան` տեղափոխվելով Մոնակո :Sad:  Շնորհակալություն հայտնենք Էյդուրին վերջին տարիներին ակումբի պատիվը պաշտպանելու համար :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, խոսակցություններ կան, որ Բարսան 42 միլիոն եվրոյի առաջարկ է արել Մանչեսթեր Սիթիին Ռոբինյոյի համար, բայց Սիթիի ղեկավարները կտրականապես մերժել են առաջարկը :Smile:

----------

h.s. (31.08.2009), Լեո (31.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Էնրիկեին վարձավճարով տվեցինք Ռասինգին
> 
> Իսկ Գուդյոնսենը լքեց Բարսելոնան` տեղափոխվելով Մոնակո Շնորհակալություն հայտնենք Էյդուրին վերջին տարիներին ակումբի պատիվը պաշտպանելու համար
> 
> Ի դեպ, խոսակցություններ կան, որ Բարսան 42 միլիոն եվրոյի առաջարկ է արել Մանչեսթեր Սիթիին Ռոբինյոյի համար, բայց Սիթիի ղեկավարները կտրականապես մերժել են առաջարկը


Ռոբինյոն կգա, ինքը միակն ա եղել, որ նման անշնորք ձևով ա իրեն պահել հեռանալուց հետո ու հիմա համոզված եմ , եթե Սիթին ուզենար ինքը մեկ վայրկյան էլ չէր մտածի, բայց դե նման բաները մարդկանց պատիվ չեն բերում այլ ընդհակառակը :Bad:

----------


## h.s.

> Ռոբինյոն կգա, ինքը միակն ա եղել, որ նման անշնորք ձևով ա իրեն պահել հեռանալուց հետո ու հիմա համոզված եմ , եթե Սիթին ուզենար ինքը մեկ վայրկյան էլ չէր մտածի, բայց դե նման բաները մարդկանց պատիվ չեն բերում այլ ընդհակառակը


Ռեալը այն թիմնա, ով իր խաղացողների հետ ամենաանշնորք ձևովա վարվում :Bad:

----------

GevSky (31.08.2009), Լեո (31.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ես ափսոսում եմ որ Կական ռեալի խաղացողա, մեկել Պելեգրինին որ իրանց մարզիչնա.... Իսկ Ռոնալդուի իսկական տեղնա :Smile:  Չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ ոքի ուղղակի խոսքը նրա մասին էր որ վաղը մյուս օր էս տարվա առած ֆուտբոլիստներին են շպրտելու դուրս, ռեալում 2-րդ շանս հասկացողություն գոյություն չունի:
Հ.Գ. Amourchik ինչ վատ բան կա որ Ռոբինյոն գա, որ ինչ-որ ժամանակ Ռեալումա խաղացել ռեալը փողի խաթր ծախելա իրան, ուրեմն իրավունք չունի՞ Բարսայում խաղա

----------


## Լեո

> Ես ափսոսում եմ որ Կական ռեալի խաղացողա, մեկել Պելեգրինին որ իրանց մարզիչնա.... Իսկ Ռոնալդուի իսկական տեղնա Չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ ոքի ուղղակի խոսքը նրա մասին էր որ վաղը մյուս օր էս տարվա առած ֆուտբոլիստներին են շպրտելու դուրս, ռեալում 2-րդ շանս հասկացողություն գոյություն չունի:
> Հ.Գ. Amourchik ինչ վատ բան կա որ Ռոբինյոն գա, որ ինչ-որ ժամանակ Ռեալումա խաղացել ռեալը փողի խաթր ծախելա իրան, ուրեմն իրավունք չունի՞ Բարսայում խաղա


Ոչ մի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, Ռոնալդուն առավել ևս, արժանի չէ, որ իր նկատմամբ երախտամոռ լինեն ու այսպես ասած դուրս շպրտեն:

----------


## GevSky

> Ոչ մի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, Ռոնալդուն առավել ևս, արժանի չէ, որ իր նկատմամբ երախտամոռ լինեն ու այսպես ասած դուրս շպրտեն:


 Դրա համար էլ կուլե եմ ոչ թե ռեալիստ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Դրա համար էլ կուլե եմ ոչ թե ռեալիստ


Կուլեն կուլե, սաղս էլ կուլե ենք, հարցը դրանում չէ: Քիսոն խաղալ գիտի, ու անհնար ա չհիանալ նրա խաղով: Անձամբ ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ աշխարհում նրա նման ֆուտբոլիստ կա, թեկուզև Ռեալի կազմում  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

հա լավ ֆուտբոլիստա, ես իրա խաղի դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց ուղղակի իրան չեմ սիրում, բայց մաքուր խաղին որ նայենք ասենք, ես Մեսսիին էլ չսիրեի մեկա խաղին նայելով կասեի որ Մեսսին ավելի լավնա իմ համար

----------


## Լեո

> հա լավ ֆուտբոլիստա, ես իրա խաղի դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց ուղղակի իրան չեմ սիրում, բայց մաքուր խաղին որ նայենք ասենք, ես Մեսսիին էլ չսիրեի մեկա խաղին նայելով կասեի որ Մեսսին ավելի լավնա իմ համար


Դե Քիսոյի դերասանությանը աշխարհն ա ծանոթ, ու դա հիմա արդեն համարյա չի անցնում, մրցավարները արդեն ճանաչում են նրան:

----------


## GevSky

Ռեալում մի տեսակ խեղճացելա Քիսոն, թե՞ ինձա թվում

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալում մի տեսակ խեղճացելա Քիսոն, թե՞ ինձա թվում


Ես դեռ Ռեալում նրա խաղը չեմ դիտել, բայց կարծում եմ շատ շուտ ա նրա խաղի որակի մասին եզրահանգումներ անել: Դա կերևա մոտակա 2 ամսվա ընթացքում  :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> Ռեալում մի տեսակ խեղճացելա Քիսոն, թե՞ ինձա թվում


Նորմալ ցույց տվի՞ն, որ բան հասկանանք :Angry2:  Բայց երեկվա խաղը չէր կտրտում; 
Էսօր Բարսայի խաղը ցույց տալու՞ են

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ոչ մի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, Ռոնալդուն առավել ևս, արժանի չէ, որ իր նկատմամբ երախտամոռ լինեն ու այսպես ասած դուրս շպրտեն:


Նաեւ Ռոնալդինյոն :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> Նաեւ Ռոնալդինյոն


Ռոնալդինյոն ի՞նչ :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռոնալդինյոն ի՞նչ


Արժանի չի, որ իր նկատմամբ երախտամոռ գտնվեն:

----------


## Լեո

> Նաեւ Ռոնալդինյոն


Ռոնալդինիոյի նկատմամբ վատ չեն վարվել: Նա ինքը Ռայկարդի հետ անձնական խնդիրներ ուներ, այդ պատճառով էլ վերջին տուրերում չխաղաց ու իր իսկ ցանկությամբ գնաց Բարսայից: Ակումբը նրա նկատմամբ երախտամոռության որևէ դրսևորում չի ցուցաբերել:

----------

Yellow Raven (31.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Արժանի չի, որ իր նկատմամբ երախտամոռ գտնվեն:


Երախտամոռ չեն; Իրա ախպերը/գործակալը/ անընդհատ ակնարկում էր, որ վաղ թե ուշ գնալուա Միլան;

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռոնալդինիոյի նկատմամբ վատ չեն վարվել: Նա ինքը Ռայկարդի հետ անձնական խնդիրներ ուներ, այդ պատճառով էլ վերջին տուրերում չխաղաց ու իր իսկ ցանկությամբ գնաց Բարսայից: Ակումբը նրա նկատմամբ երախտամոռության որևէ դրսևորում չի ցուցաբերել:


Լավ էլի Վլադ ջան, վառ արտահայտված երեխտամոռություն էր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Երախտամոռ չեն; Իրա ախպերը/գործակալը/ անընդհատ ակնարկում էր, որ վաղ թե ուշ գնալուա Միլան;


Իսկ դու անձամբ լսե՞լ ես:

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ էլի Վլադ ջան, վառ արտահայտված երեխտամոռություն էր:


Այսինքն՝ ի՞նչն էր երախտամոռություն  :Xeloq:  Հո՞ չէին կարող բռնի ուժով նրան Բարսայում պահել:

----------


## h.s.

> Իսկ դու անձամբ լսե՞լ ես:


Չէ, հարցազրույցներումա տենց խոսացել; Իսկ դու քանի՞ անգամ ես ֆուտբոլիստներից անձամբ ինչ-որ բան լսել;

----------

Yellow Raven (31.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Լավ էլի Վլադ ջան, վառ արտահայտված երեխտամոռություն էր:


Որ մարդը պարապմունքներին չի գալիս, ու սկսումա ավելի թույլ խաղալ, մարզիչը տեսնւմա որ մարզավիճակը թույլա քանի-որ պարապմունքներին չի գալիս, ու խաղադաշտ դուրս չի բերում.... Դա երախտամոռությունա՞..... Գոյություն ունի դիսցիպլինա.... իսկ Ռեալի մասին արդեն բազմիցս չհիշացնեմ....

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ, հարցազրույցներումա տենց խոսացել; Իսկ դու քանի՞ անգամ ես ֆուտբոլիստներից անձամբ ինչ-որ բան լսել;


Մի անգամ եմ լսել, բայց էտ կապ չունի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Որ մարդը պարապմունքներին չի գալիս, ու սկսումա ավելի թույլ խաղալ, մարզիչը տեսնւմա որ մարզավիճակը թույլա քանի-որ պարապմունքներին չի գալիս, ու խաղադաշտ դուրս չի բերում.... Դա երախտամոռությունա՞..... Գոյություն ունի դիսցիպլինա.... իսկ Ռեալի մասին արդեն բազմիցս չհիշացնեմ....


Իսկ ի՞նչն էր դրա պատճառը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսինքն՝ ի՞նչն էր երախտամոռություն  Հո՞ չէին կարող բռնի ուժով նրան Բարսայում պահել:


Առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան կար, որ Ռոնալդինյոն ուզում էր գնար :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան կար, որ Ռոնալդինյոն ուզում էր գնար


Բամբասանքներին ես տեղի տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան կար, որ Ռոնալդինյոն ուզում էր գնար


Ռոնալդինյոն ահավոր վատ մարզավիճակում էր հեռանալուց, և տեղ չուներ Բարսելոնայի հիմնական կազմում :Smile:

----------

h.s. (31.08.2009), Մարկիզ (31.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսկ Էտոոն? 2 տարիա տղուն ուզումեն ռադ անեն, վերջը արին: Մենակ չասեք որ ինքներ ուզում գնար:
Միատ հիշեք Լապորտան որ թիմ էր սարքում, ոնց դուս շպրտեց սաղին: Դեվիդսին որ թիմը հանեց պադվալից դաժե չթողին:
Սխալ եզրակացություններ եք անում ակումբների մասին, հիմնված կոնկրետ մի քանի տարվա դեպքերի վրա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Թող որևիցե մեկը մեզնից Բարսելոնի կատալոնցի երկրպագուներից նվիրված ու քննադատող չլինի իր թիմին, հատկապես՝ Էտո՛՛ոյի ու Ռոնալդինյոյի հարցում: Անշնորհակալության կամ երախտամոռության ոչ մի խնդիր չկա: Խաղացել են, լավ են խաղացել, որի համար վճարվել են:

Եթե Բարսայի երկրպագուների բանակը նկատեր, որ ակումբի ղեկավարության կողմից անարդարություններ են կատարվում, վաղուց բունտ արած կլիներ միայն իրեն հատուկ գեղեցիկ ոճով (120000 սպիտակ թաշկինակներով): :Smile: 

Պետք չէ սպասել այնքան, որ ֆուտբոլիստը (այն էլ այդքան բարձր վարձատրվող) դառնա կիսապիտանի կա ոչ պիտանի, նոր նրան հեռացնեն թիմից: Ինչու՞, եթե կարելի է ավելի շահավետ գործարք կատարել՝մի քիչ ավելի վաղ վաճառելով ֆուտբոլիստին:

Այդպիսի բազմաթիվ դեպքեր տեղի են ունենում բոլոր թիմերի հետ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մեկ մեկ մարդիկ իրանց ուզած տեղը վաճառելու տեղը օգտագործում են դուրս շպրտել, հարցը դրանումա: Եթե տենց ենք ասում, եկեք բոլոր նման դեպքերում նույնը անենք :Wink:  Իմ համար Էտոոյից ազատվելը ու Ռոբբենի վաճառքը նույն կարգի երևույթներ են: Երկուսն էլ հոյակապ խաղ էին խաղում, երկուսն էլ "դուրս շպրտվեցին":

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ Էտոոն? 2 տարիա տղուն ուզումեն ռադ անեն, վերջը արին: Մենակ չասեք որ ինքներ ուզում գնար:


Էտոոն խիստ բարձր աշխատավարձ էր ուզում, Մեսսիին հավասար: Իսկ այդ պահանջը ոչ ոք չէր պատրաստվում հենց այնպես ընդունել: Մի քիչ էլ պետք ա խաղացողը կարողանա սառը դատել:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էտոոն խիստ բարձր աշխատավարձ էր ուզում, Մեսսիին հավասար: Իսկ այդ պահանջը ոչ ոք չէր պատրաստվում հենց այնպես ընդունել: Մի քիչ էլ պետք ա խաղացողը կարողանա սառը դատել:


բա ես էլ նույնը Ռոբինյոի համար եմ ասում, ինքն էլ 6մլն էր ուզում Ռոնալդուին հավասար, խելքին մոտ է՞ր :Wink:

----------

GevSky (31.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Իսկ Էտոոն? 2 տարիա տղուն ուզումեն ռադ անեն, վերջը արին: Մենակ չասեք որ ինքներ ուզում գնար:
> Միատ հիշեք Լապորտան որ թիմ էր սարքում, ոնց դուս շպրտեց սաղին: *Դեվիդսին որ թիմը հանեց պադվալից դաժե չթողին:*
> Սխալ եզրակացություններ եք անում ակումբների մասին, հիմնված կոնկրետ մի քանի տարվա դեպքերի վրա:


Եթե խոսքը Դավիդսի մասինա, ինքնա իր կամքով գնացել; Ինքը իր տեղը ուներ հիմնական կազմում, բայց չեմ հիշում խի գնաց;

----------


## h.s.

> բա ես էլ նույնը Ռոբինյոի համար եմ ասում, ինքն էլ 6մլն էր ուզում Ռոնալդուին հավասար, խելքին մոտ է՞ր


Ինձ թվումա որ Ռեալն էլ խելքին մոտ պայմանագիր չի ստորագրել Ռոնալդուի հետ; Բա որ 5-6 տարի հետո էս կարգի խաղ ցույց չտա :Think:  Հիշեցնեմ որ ամեն տարի Ռոնալդուն 25%-ով շատա ստանալու նախորդ տարվա աշխատավարձից; Սրա հետ համեմատած Ռոբինյոն շատ էլ նորման գինա ասել  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռոնալդուն 25%-ով շատա ստանալու նախորդ տարվա աշխատավարձից;


ետ էլի թերթերի հորինածնա, ոչ մի լուրջ տեղից նման ինֆորմացիա չի եղել: Իսկ Դեվիդսը չեմ հիշում որ իրա կամքով գնար, ամեն դեպքում համարյա սաղ թիմը փոխվեց, հիմա էլ Ռեալումա փոխվում ու ետ լռիվ նորմալ երևույթա:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինձ թվումա որ Ռեալն էլ խելքին մոտ պայմանագիր չի ստորագրել Ռոնալդուի հետ; Բա որ 5-6 տարի հետո էս կարգի խաղ ցույց չտա Հիշեցնեմ որ ամեն տարի Ռոնալդուն 25%-ով շատա ստանալու նախորդ տարվա աշխատավարձից; Սրա հետ համեմատած Ռոբինյոն շատ էլ նորման գինա ասել


հա բայց Ռեալին ու Պերեսին իմանալով համոզված եղիր որ իրանից էլ հեշտությամբ կազատվեն, եթե վատ խաղա :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

էրեխեք, Բարսելոնի խաղը ցույց չեն տալու՞

----------


## h.s.

> հա բայց Ռեալին ու Պերեսին իմանալով համոզված եղիր որ իրանից էլ հեշտությամբ կազատվեն, եթե վատ խաղա


Եթե ուզենա ազատվի պիտի փոխհատուցի/Սալգադոյի նման :Smile: / Ռոնալդուն աշխատավարձի համարա էկել; Անցած տարի համարյա գալիս էր, բայց որ իմացավ խոստացածի չափով չեն տալու չեկավ; Իսկ եթե ֆուտբոլիստը աշխատավարձի համար թիմ չի գնում/Չիգրինսկին/, գնումա ավելի բարձր մակարդակի թիմ; Իսկ Ռեալը Մանչեսթրից բարձր չի էղել էս քանի տարին

----------


## h.s.

> էրեխեք, Բարսելոնի խաղը ցույց չեն տալու՞


Եթե ցույց էլ տան, ժամը 1-ին սկսում; Էտքան ուր նստենք, վաղը ինստիտուտ, դպրոց գնալ կա, բան կա... :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Եթե ցույց էլ տան, ժամը 1-ին սկսում; Էտքան ուր նստենք, վաղը ինստիտուտ, դպրոց գնալ կա, բան կա...


հա ինչ, ես Ռեալի համար քնությունիցս առաջ էլ եմ նստել :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2009), Morpheus_NS (31.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Էսօր Չիգրինսկին  5 տարվա պայմանագիրա ստորագրել Բարսայի հետ; Չիգրինսկու հրաժարագինը կազմումա 100 մլն եվրո; Նաև էսօր իրա շնորհանդեսնա էղել; Չիգրինսկին կխաղա 21 համարով; Հույս ունեմ կարդարացնի իրա տրանսֆերը :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> հա ինչ, ես Ռեալի համար քնությունիցս առաջ էլ եմ նստել


Եթե քննությունդ պարապել պրծել ես պրոբլեմ չկա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա ինչ, ես Ռեալի համար քնությունիցս առաջ էլ եմ նստել


Էդ պատճառով ֆիզիկաս 4 փակվեց տարվա վերջում :Beee: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

ՀայTV-ն խաղը չի ցուցադրում  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Գոոոոոոլ  :Hands Up:  

Սպորտինգի հետ խաղում Բոյանը 18-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը բացեց  :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

42-րդ րոպե, Սեյդու Կեյտա,  2-0  :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Իբրան փորձումա ակտիվ լինել , բայց դեռ չի ստացվում, չի հասկանում խաղընկերներին ու դրանից նեղվումա, զգացվումա որ հատուկ աշխատում են կերակրել գոլերով.... հուսանք որ կխփի 2-րդ խաղակեսում

----------

Ապե Ջան (01.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Եվ կրկին գոոոոլ  :Hands Up: 

82-րդ րոպե, Իբրա, 3-0  :Hands Up:  

Իբրան բացեց գոլերի իր հաշիվը  :Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Վերջ, հաղթեցինք  :Cool:  

*Բարսա 3 - 0 Սպորտինգ*

Լա Լիգայի բացումը բարով-խերով կայացավ  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (01.09.2009), Yellow Raven (01.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Բոյանը շատ լավ խաղաց.... վնասվացքով դուրս եկավ, մի բան եղած չլնի.... խոսքս Մաքսվելին էլ էր վերաբերվում

----------


## gafff

> Բոյանը շատ լավ խաղաց.... վնասվացքով դուրս եկավ, մի բան եղած չլնի.... խոսքս Մաքսվելին էլ էր վերաբերվում


Չէ էրկուսի մոտել սաղ նորմալա: Համաձայն եմ որ Բոյանը շատ լավ խաղաց, մեկել կարելիա ընդգծել Պիկեին ու Կեյտաին, 3-0ն ետքանել վատ չի  :Think:  Ոնցոր Բոյանը 2 շաբաթ չի մարզվելու...

----------


## Լեո

*Պեդրո, Բոյան, Մեսսի.* ահա Բարսայի ապագա անկասելի հրետանին  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile:

----------

GevSky (03.09.2009), h.s. (01.09.2009), Լեո (01.09.2009), Ներսես_AM (01.09.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------

h.s. (01.09.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հաղթանակը ուրախացրեց, մենակ թե Մաքսվելի ու Բոյանի մոտ լուրջ բան չլինի :Smile: 

Բայց որոշ չափով զարմացա, որ 3 գոլն էլ գլխով են խփել :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երկուշաբթի օրը «Բարսելոն» - «Սպորտինգ» խաղով ավարտվեց Իսպանիայի առաջնության առաջին տուրը: Խաղի առաջին վտանգավոր պահը սռեղծեցին հյուրերը`11-րդ րոպեին ձախողվեց «Բարսելոնի» պաշտպանությունը և «Սպորտինգի» ֆուտբոլիստ Դիեգո Կաստրոն վտանգավոր դիրքում հայտնվեց, սակայն նրա հարվածը բարձր ստացվեց:

Այդ դրվագից ընդամենը 7 րոպե անց «Բարսելոնի» ֆուտբոլիստներին հաջողվեց բացել խաղի հաշիվը`Խավիի իրացրած անկյունայինից հետո աչքի ընկավ Կրկիչը: Առաջին խաղակեսի վերջնամասում Կեյտան հոյակապ փոխանցում ստանալով Ալվեշից գլխի հարվածով կրկնապատկեց խաղի հաշիվը: Երկրորդ խաղակեսում «Բարսելոնը» կարողացավ ևս մեկ գնդակ ուղարկել «Սպորտինգի» դարպասը`82-րդ րոպեին գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ թիմի նորեկ Իբրահիմովիչը:

 «Բարսելոն» 3:0 «Սպորտինգ»
Գոլերը`Կրկիչ 18', Կեյտա 43', Իբրահիմովիչ 82'

Աղբյուրը՝ 
http://www.hayfootball.am/news/575-barca-sporting.html

----------

Ուրվական (01.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Բոյանը վնացվածքի պատճառով բաց կթողնի 2-3 շաբաթ, այդքան էլ լուրջ չի վնասվածքը ըստ բժիշկների, իսկ Մաքսվելի մոտ ավելի լավ դրություն է, ամենայն հավանականությամբ նա խաղադաշտ դուրս կգա արդեն իսկ  հաջորդ տուրում.... 2 շաբաթ հետո....
Հ.Գ. հավաքականների պատճառվ այս շաբաթվա տուրը կհետաձգվի 1 շաբաթով....

----------

h.s. (01.09.2009), Yellow Raven (01.09.2009), Լեո (01.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնաի 5 համարը կրող կիսապաշպան Կառլես Պույոլը անցկացրեց իր 300-րդ հանդիպումը Իսպանիայի առաջնություններում: Նա զբաղեցնում է 6-րդ տեղը միայն Միգելից (391), Ռեշեկից(328), Խավիից(317), Ամորից(311) և Սուբիստայից(301) հետո:
1999/00: 24 խաղ
2000/01: 17 խաղ
2001/02: 35 խաղ
2002/03: 32 խաղ
2003/04: 27 խաղ
2004/05: 36 խաղ
2005/06: 35 խաղ
2006/07: 35 խաղ
2007/08: 30 խաղ
2008/09: 28 խաղ

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2009), Yellow Raven (01.09.2009), Լեո (01.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մեծություններ L.Messi & Xavi Hernandez

----------

Yellow Raven (02.09.2009), Լեո (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնայի նորեկը՝ Dmytro Chygrynskiy


Wallpapers

----------

Yellow Raven (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

New Barca jersey Բարսելոայի նոր 2009-2010 մրցաշրջանի մարզաշապիկը

----------

xaladilnick (06.09.2009), Yellow Raven (02.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Որոշ փոփոխություններից և նորեկների գալուց հետո պաշտոնապես հաստատվել է ֆուտբոլիստների մարզաշապիկների համարները... 

*1 - Վալդես
2 - Ալվեշ
3 - Պիկե
4 - Մարկես
5 - Պույոլ
6 - Խավի
8 - Ինիեստա
9 - Իբրահիմովիչ
10 - Մեսսի
11 - Բոյան
13 - Պինտո
14 - Անրի
15 - Կեյտա
16 - Բուսկետս
17 - Պեդրո
18 - Միլիտո
19 - Մակսվելլ
21 - Չիգրինսկի
22 - Աբիդալ
24 - Տուրե
28 - Ջոնատան
32 - Ֆոնտաս
33 - Մունիեսա
35 - Ժեֆրեն*

----------

h.s. (03.09.2009), Yellow Raven (03.09.2009), Լեո (03.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Բարսան նոր պայմանագրերա ստորագրել Մեսսիի ու Ինեստայի հետ :Hands Up:  Նոր պայմանագրով նրանք կխաղան մինչև 2016 թիվը; Մեսսի աշխատավարձը նոր պայմանագրով կլինի տարեկան 10 միլիոն եվրո; Այս քայլերը հիմնականում արվել են, որպեսզի Սիթին չկարողանա գալիք տրանսֆերային պատուհանների ժամանակ գնել նրանցից ոչ մեկին; Հաշվի առնելով, որ հարկերը Իսպանիայում շատ մեղմ են ի տարբերություն Անգլիայի, դժվար թե Մեսսին լքի Բարսան ֆինանսական խնդրիներց ելնելով;

----------

Yellow Raven (03.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (03.09.2009), Լեո (03.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

16 սեպտեմբերի Ինտեր-Բարսելոնա... :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (06.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (08.09.2009), Լեո (05.09.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> 16 սեպտեմբերի Ինտեր-Բարսելոնա...


Ինտերը կհաղթի 3-1 :Միլիտոն 2 գոլ ա խփելու :Tongue:  բարսաից էլ Իբռան ա խփելու :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինտերը կհաղթի 3-1 :Միլիտոն 2 գոլ ա խփելու բարսաից էլ Իբռան ա խփելու


Երա՞զ ես տեսել  :Think:

----------

h.s. (06.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (06.09.2009), Արամ (06.09.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Երա՞զ ես տեսել


Գիտեմ որ տենց ա լինելու :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Էդ պահը ճիշտա Պեպին բերեց հենց *կոնկրետ Չիկին*, դե իսկ Կրույֆը, այսպես ասած ներքին կարգով, պեչատեց


Գև, ինֆորմացիայիդ աղբյուրը ասա, մենք էլ ծանոթանանք  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Ահա՝ http://barca.ru/blog/28/375
http://barca.ru/blog/28/475

----------

Yellow Raven (09.09.2009), Լեո (08.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Խետաֆե - Բարսելոնա 12,09,09

----------


## Amourchik

> Խետաֆե - Բարսելոնա 12,09,09


այդ խաղը ժամը քանիսին ա՞ :Think: Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ խաղն էլ ա հենց այս օրը, ուուզում եմ իմանալ զուգահեռ են խաղալու :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> այդ խաղը ժամը քանիսին ա՞Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ խաղն էլ ա հենց այս օրը, ուուզում եմ իմանալ զուգահեռ են խաղալու


_Սեպտեմբերի 12_
Խետաֆե - Բարսա 21:00
Էսպանյոլ - Ռեալ 23:00

----------

Ապե Ջան (10.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ահա՝ http://barca.ru/blog/28/375
> http://barca.ru/blog/28/475


Ես էստեղ բառ անգամ չհանդիպեցի այն մասին, որ հենց *կոնկրետ Չիկին* ա նպաստել, որ Գվարդիոլային գլխավոր մարզիչ նշանակեն  :Dntknw:   :Xeloq:

----------


## GevSky

> Ես էստեղ բառ անգամ չհանդիպեցի այն մասին, որ հենց կոնկրետ Չիկին ա նպաստել, որ Գվարդիոլային գլխավոր մարզիչ նշանակեն


Հա ես սխալվել եմ Պեպին մասին հղումը դա այն չեր ինչ ուզում էի ցույց տայի... Նաեյում եմ չեմ գտնում դեռ, բայց հաստատ ես կարդացել եմ Էնտեղ Պեպի մարզիչ դառնալու պատմությունն էր լրիվ մանրամասներով, ու լռիվ պատահական որոշված... Դեռ կնայեմ գտնեմ անպայման կդնեմ կտեսնես

----------


## Լեո

> Հա ես սխալվել եմ Պեպին մասին հղումը դա այն չեր ինչ ուզում էի ցույց տայի... Նաեյում եմ չեմ գտնում դեռ, բայց հաստատ ես կարդացել եմ Էնտեղ Պեպի մարզիչ դառնալու պատմությունն էր լրիվ մանրամասներով, ու լռիվ պատահական որոշված... Դեռ կնայեմ գտնեմ անպայման կդնեմ կտեսնես


Կսպասեմ, Գև ջան  :Wink:  Չնայած ես էլ դեռ ընթացքում կնայեմ  :Smile:

----------


## gafff

Էսորվա կազմը կարծում եմ սենցա լինելու...

-----------------------------Valdes--------------------------
Alves-----------Puyol--------------------Pique-------Maxwelll
--------------------------Yaya Toure--------------------------
--------------------Xavi----------------Keita-------------------
Pedro-----------------Ibrahimovic-----------------Henry-----

Գրում են որ Մեսսին ու Ինիեստան զամեն կմտնեն մենակ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, Պեպը խորացելա Մաուրինյոին տապալելու մտքերով...

----------

Yellow Raven (12.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորում եմ...... Խետաֆե 0 - 2 Բարսա 
 Իբրահիմովիչ 65՛ , Մեսսի 79՛

----------

h.s. (12.09.2009), Kita (13.09.2009), Yellow Raven (13.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (12.09.2009), Մարկիզ (12.09.2009)

----------


## Mar

Մերսի լավ լուրի համար…
Ո՞վ կարա ասի, ո՞ր ալիքով է ցուցադրվում Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը…

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մերսի լավ լուրի համար…
> Ո՞վ կարա ասի, ո՞ր ալիքով է ցուցադրվում Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը…


Հայ TV

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լուսանկարներ և վիդեո Xetafe - Barcelona (0:2) goal - L.Messi, Ibrahimovich հանդիպումից

----------

h.s. (13.09.2009), Kita (13.09.2009), Yellow Raven (13.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ինտեր-Բարսելոնա խաղի արդյունքը կլինի 1-3՝ ըս իս :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինտեր-Բարսելոնա խաղի արդյունքը կլինի *1*-3՝ ըս իս


Այնուամենայնիվ մեր Էտոոյին չես մոռացել  :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (16.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Այնուամենայնիվ մեր Էտոոյին չես մոռացել


Միլիտո - Իբրա, Մեսսի, Պույոլ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Միլիտո - Իբրա, Մեսսի, Պույոլ


չե չե բա Էտոն :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Էտոն միշտ սենց խաղերին վառվումա չի ստացվում իրա մոտ... հիշիր իրա էն խաղերը երբ պետքա եղել որ հենց ինքը գոլ խփի չի կարողացել.. ու էս դեպքում էլ ինքը ամեն չնչ կանի որ խփի բայց չի ստացվի.... Պույոլն ու Պիկեն իրան 5 մատի պես գիտեն... Իսկ Իբրային վնասազարծելը դժվարա որովհետև Մեսսին ուշադրությունը բոլորի աշխատելուա շեղի իր կողմ, էլ չեմ ասում Ինիեստայի մասին որ անընդհատ ծակծելուա պաշտպանությունը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Բարսելոնի» ֆուտբոլիստ Լեո Մեսսին մոտ օրերս նոր պայմանագիր կկնքի ակումբի հետ, տեղեկացնում է Sky Sports-ը։ Ըստ այդ պայմանագրի արգենտինացի հարձակվողը կդառնա «Բարսելոնի» ամենաշատ վարձատրվող ֆուտբոլիստը։ Հիշեցնենք, որ Լեոյի այժմյան պայմանագիրը գործում է մինչև 2014 թվականը։  
աղբյուրը՝ www.hayfootball.am

----------

Kita (17.09.2009), Yellow Raven (16.09.2009), Լեո (16.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երեքշաբթի, երկար ընդմիջումից հետո, վերսկսվում է Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի խմբային փուլը։ Սեպտեմբերի 16-ին կկայանա տուրի կենտրոնական հանդիպումը՝ «Ինտեր»-«Բարսելոն»։ Այս առթիվ կատալոնացիների հարձակվող Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչը նշել է, որ իրեն միևնույն է, թե իրեն ինչպես կընդունեն «Սան-Սիրո» մարզադաշտում։
«Ես թքած ունեմ, թե ինչպես ինձ կընդունեն երկրպագուները։ Ստանալու եմ հաճույք խաղից և Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի մթնոլորտից։ Անձամբ ինձ հաճելի կլինի վերադառնալ «Սան-Սիրո», թեկուզև ուրիշ թիմի մարզաշապիկով։ «Ինտերի» դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ և ուրախությամբ կտեսնեմ նախկին խաղընկերներիս»,- մեջբերում է Իբրահիմովիչի խոսքերից Sportbox.ru-ն։

----------

Լեո (16.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են իսպանական ԶԼՄ-ները, «Բարսելոնը» նոր պայմանագիր է առաջարկել թիմի գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլային, ընդ որում այդ պայմանագրում Պեպը պետք է նշի, թե ինչքան աշխատավարձ է ուզում ստանալ։ Գվարդիոլան, իր առաջին իսկ տարում կատալոնացիների գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնում, նվաճեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգան, Թագավորի գավաթը և դարձավ երկրի չեմպիոն։ Իսպանացի մասնագետի պայմանագիրը «կապտանռնագույնների» հետ ավարտվում է մյուս տարի։ Թիմի ղեկավարները ռիսկի չդիմելով և չսպասելով պայմանագրի ավարտին, առաջակեցին նորը։
աղբյուրը՝ www.hayfootball.am

----------

Kita (17.09.2009), Լեո (16.09.2009)

----------


## Mar

> Էտոն միշտ սենց խաղերին վառվումա չի ստացվում իրա մոտ... հիշիր իրա էն խաղերը երբ պետքա եղել որ հենց ինքը գոլ խփի չի կարողացել.. ու էս դեպքում էլ ինքը ամեն չնչ կանի որ խփի բայց չի ստացվի.... Պույոլն ու Պիկեն իրան 5 մատի պես գիտեն... Իսկ Իբրային վնասազարծելը դժվարա որովհետև Մեսսին ուշադրությունը բոլորի աշխատելուա շեղի իր կողմ, էլ չեմ ասում Ինիեստայի մասին որ անընդհատ ծակծելուա պաշտպանությունը


Էտոյի հարցում հենց էդպես էլ եղավ,Մեսսի հարցում էլ ճիշտ էիր, բայց էդ Իբրամովիչը ոնցվոր փայտ էր կուլ տվել, քանի հատ գոլ բաց թողեց, անիմաստ տշում էր ու նենց դեմք էր ընդունում, որ ինքը մեղք չուներ :Huh: …Բայց իր դեմքը իրան մատնում էր…Չէր ուզում խփել, որ վատամարդ չլիներ :Nea:

----------


## h.s.

> Չէր ուզում խփել, որ վատամարդ չլիներ


Տենց բան չկա: Սաղ ստադիոնը սուլում էր ու թեկուզ դրա համար գոնե մի հատ պիտի խփեր:

----------


## h.s.

> Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլա. Մենք մոռացել ենք եզրերով գործելու մասին
> 
> Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գործող գավաթակիր «Բարսելոնան» գոլազուրկ ոչ-ոքիով սկսեց նոր խաղարկությունը: «Ինտերի» հետ արտագնա հանդիպումից հետո կատալոնացիների գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան հիացած չի եղել իր սաների խաղից:
> 
> «Մենք վաստակեցինք միավոր, որը լավ է: Բայց այս ոչ-ոքիի մեջ ես միայն դրականը չեմ տեսնում: Թվում է, թե մենք մոռացել ենք եզրերով խաղալու մասին: 2-րդ կեսում մենք 3 կենտրոնական հարձակվողներով էինք գործում, սակայն «Ինտերը» թույլ չէր տալիս մեզ ստեղծագործել»,-նշել է Գվարդիոլան:
> 
> Իսպանացի մասնագետը ընդգծել է, որ չի պատրաստվում թերագնահատել խմբի մյուս մասնակիցներին` Կիևի «Դինամոյին» և Կազանի «Ռուբինին». «Մենք ամենաուժեղ խմբում ենք: Մեր խմբում ընդգրկված են բացառապես չեմպիոններ, ուստի մեզ կարող են մի քանի անգամ անհանգստացնել: Ես համամիտ չեմ, որ այս խմբում միայն «Բարսելոնան» և «Ինտերը» կարող են պայքարել ուղեգրերի համար»


armsport.am

----------

Լեո (17.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ ես, համամիտ էմ :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ատլէտիկո Մադրիդ vs Բարսելոնա 19,09,09 Ժ, 00:55

----------


## GevSky

*Երիտասարդ հայ ֆուտբոլիստն իրավունք ստացավ սովորելու «Բարսելոնում»*
*Բանանցի սան՝ Էրիկ Վարդանյանը մասնակցելով հատուկ մրցույթին, 204 երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ գրավեց 1 պատվավոր տեղը, դրանով իսկ ստանալով իրավունք սովորելու աշխարհի ֆուտբոլային ամենաազդեցիկ  դպրոցներից մեկում: 12 տարեկանում նա քննություն կհանձնի արդեն բարձրագույն ակադեմիա ընդունվելու համար, իսկ կատալոնյան ակադեմիա ընդունվելուց և ավարտելուց հետո արդեն ըստ նրա խաղամակարդակի կվորոշվի նրա հետագա ակումբը:
Հիմնականում «Բարսելոնում» ակադեմիան ավարտելուց հետո տեղափոխվում են իսպանական , կամ ուրիշ եվրոպական ակումբներ, դե իսկ առավել տաղանդավորներն ու աստղային ապագայով օժտվածները հիմնականում, որպես կանոն մնում են հենց հարազատ ակումբում: 
Էրիկի հայրը հայտնել է, որ տղան կատեգորիկ դեմ է որևէ ակումբում խաղալ, բացառությամբ «Բարսայի»:
Էրիկ - «Ես կպարապեմ կրկնակի և կանեմ ամենինչ, որպեսզի հետագայում խաղամ «Բարսայի» հիմնական կազմում»*

----------

Yellow Raven (19.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Երիտասարդ հայ ֆուտբոլիստն իրավունք ստացավ սովորելու «Բարսելոնում»*
> *Բանանցի սան՝ Էրիկ Վարդանյանը մասնակցելով հատուկ մրցույթին, 204 երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ գրավեց 1 պատվավոր տեղը, դրանով իսկ ստանալով իրավունք սովորելու աշխարհի ֆուտբոլային ամենաազդեցիկ  դպրոցներից մեկում: 12 տարեկանում նա քննություն կհանձնի արդեն բարձրագույն ակադեմիա ընդունվելու համար, իսկ կատալոնյան ակադեմիա ընդունվելուց և ավարտելուց հետո արդեն ըստ նրա խաղամակարդակի կվորոշվի նրա հետագա ակումբը:
> Հիմնականում «Բարսելոնում» ակադեմիան ավարտելուց հետո տեղափոխվում են իսպանական , կամ ուրիշ եվրոպական ակումբներ, դե իսկ առավել տաղանդավորներն ու աստղային ապագայով օժտվածները հիմնականում, որպես կանոն մնում են հենց հարազատ ակումբում: 
> Էրիկի հայրը հայտնել է, որ տղան կատեգորիկ դեմ է որևէ ակումբում խաղալ, բացառությամբ «Բարսայի»:
> Էրիկ - «Ես կպարապեմ կրկնակի և կանեմ ամենինչ, որպեսզի հետագայում խաղամ «Բարսայի» հիմնական կազմում»*


շաաաաաաաատ լավա, հալալա իրան որ էտ տարիքում հասելա դրան, էտ մեծ բանա

----------


## GevSky

> շաաաաաաաատ լավա, հալալա իրան որ էտ տարիքում հասելա դրան, էտ մեծ բանա


Ճիշտը հենց էտա, որ էտ տարիքից սկսի, այսինքն ֆուտբոլային դաստիարակության շրջանում է հիմքը դրվում, ու շատ լավա որ Բարսելոնի դպրոցում կդրվի այդ հիմքը... ապագայում կարող ենք ասել որ մեր հավաքականը արդեն է տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ ունի :Smile: 
Դե իզուր չի էլի որ «Բարսա» եմ սիրում... հալալա իրանց սկաուտներին, էս վերջերս էլ վրացի ֆուտբոլիստ են ընդունել բայց 15-16 տարեկան արդեն

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ճիշտը հենց էտա, որ էտ տարիքից սկսի, այսինքն ֆուտբոլային դաստիարակության շրջանում է հիմքը դրվում, ու շատ լավա որ Բարսելոնի դպրոցում կդրվի այդ հիմքը... ապագայում կարող ենք ասել որ մեր հավաքականը արդեն է տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ ունի
> Դե իզուր չի էլի որ «Բարսա» եմ սիրում... հալալա իրանց սկաուտներին, էս վերջերս էլ վրացի ֆուտբոլիստ են ընդունել բայց 15-16 տարեկան արդեն


քրտնաջան աշխատանքի արդյունքը միշտ էլ երևումա, ու մեզանից յուրաքանչյուր մարդ եթե նպատակ դնի իր արաջ և աշխատի, համոզված եմ որ են ամենավատ պայմաններում նույնիսկ կհասնի հաջողության և էս վերաբերումա նայև կներք արտահայտությանս համար մեր հավաքականի "դարմաեդ" ֆուտբոլիստներին

----------


## GevSky

Ինչ լավա էտ երեխուն փախցրեցին ստեղից, հիմա իսկական ֆուտբոլիստի հոգեբանությամբ կմեծանա :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Հղումներ վերը նշված լուրի վերաբերյալ
http://www.fcbanants.com/main.php?ty...on=show&id=172
http://www.sports.ru/football/32923901.html

----------


## h.s.

> *Երիտասարդ հայ ֆուտբոլիստն իրավունք ստացավ սովորելու «Բարսելոնում»*
> *Բանանցի սան՝ Էրիկ Վարդանյանը մասնակցելով հատուկ մրցույթին, 204 երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ գրավեց 1 պատվավոր տեղը, դրանով իսկ ստանալով իրավունք սովորելու աշխարհի ֆուտբոլային ամենաազդեցիկ  դպրոցներից մեկում: 12 տարեկանում նա քննություն կհանձնի արդեն բարձրագույն ակադեմիա ընդունվելու համար, իսկ կատալոնյան ակադեմիա ընդունվելուց և ավարտելուց հետո արդեն ըստ նրա խաղամակարդակի կվորոշվի նրա հետագա ակումբը:
> Հիմնականում «Բարսելոնում» ակադեմիան ավարտելուց հետո տեղափոխվում են իսպանական , կամ ուրիշ եվրոպական ակումբներ, դե իսկ առավել տաղանդավորներն ու աստղային ապագայով օժտվածները հիմնականում, որպես կանոն մնում են հենց հարազատ ակումբում: 
> Էրիկի հայրը հայտնել է, որ տղան կատեգորիկ դեմ է որևէ ակումբում խաղալ, բացառությամբ «Բարսայի»:
> Էրիկ - «Ես կպարապեմ կրկնակի և կանեմ ամենինչ, որպեսզի հետագայում խաղամ «Բարսայի» հիմնական կազմում»*


Գև ջան ես էսի էրեկ հայկական սպորտ բաժնում արդեն դրել էի :Wink:

----------


## Մանուլ

Շատ լավ ա իհարկե  :Smile:  Բայց հետաքրքիր ա` էդ տղան իրո՞ք ամենատաղանդավորն ա, թե՞ պաշտոնով մեկի երեխան ա...  :Think:

----------


## h.s.

> Շատ լավ ա իհարկե  Բայց հետաքրքիր ա` էդ տղան իրո՞ք ամենատաղանդավորն ա, թե՞ պաշտոնով մեկի երեխան ա...


Ընդեղ պաշտոն, բան չի անցնում: Իրանից բացի մի հատ էլ մեքսիկացի էրեխայա անցել 204 հոգուց:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ընդեղ պաշտոն, բան չի անցնում: Իրանից բացի մի հատ էլ մեքսիկացի էրեխայա անցել 204 հոգուց:


Հաա, փաստորեն 204 հոգին տարբեր ազգի երեխեք են եղե՞լ: Ես մտածեցի, որ մենակ հայերն են: Էդ դեպքում շնորհավորում եմ, շատ լավ ա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Ապագայում Մեսսիին արժանի փոխարինող ա հասունանում  :Hands Up:

----------

Arman_I (18.09.2009), Yellow Raven (19.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Շատ լավ ա իհարկե Բայց հետաքրքիր ա` էդ տղան իրո՞ք ամենատաղանդավորն ա, թե՞ պաշտոնով մեկի երեխան ա...


Էդ պաշտոնավորը քո համարա պաշտոնավոր, Բարսայի ղեկավարությունը, կներեք, բայց թքած ունի 100 հատ տենց պաշտոնավորների վրա, դրա իմաստը կամ իրա օգուտը որնա որ պաշտոնավորի էրեխա ընդունի.... Ավելի պարզ լինելու համար ասեմ որ այդ դպրոցում սաները վճարում են տարեկան սիմվոլիկ 50 եվրո... դա նշանակում է որ դպրոցը փողի համար չի գործում:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Էդ պաշտոնավորը քո համարա պաշտոնավոր, Բարսայի ղեկավարությունը, կներեք, բայց թքած ունի 100 հատ տենց պաշտոնավորների վրա, դրա իմաստը կամ իրա օգուտը որնա որ պաշտոնավորի էրեխա ընդունի.... Ավելի պարզ լինելու համար ասեմ որ այդ դպրոցում սաները վճարում են տարեկան սիմվոլիկ 50 եվրո... դա նշանակում է որ դպրոցը փողի համար չի գործում:


 Հմմ... արդեն ասացի, որ սխալ էի հասկացել: 



> Հաա, փաստորեն 204 հոգին տարբեր ազգի երեխեք են եղե՞լ: Ես մտածեցի, որ մենակ հայերն են: Էդ դեպքում շնորհավորում եմ, շատ լավ ա


Հետո էլ ինքը իմ համար չի պաշտոնավոր, իրա համար պաշտոնավոր ա, էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

Հա, իմիջի այլոց, «Միկա» ակումբը գնել է  2 երիտասարդ Ռեալ Մադրիդի սան :Smile:  Սա էլ հակառակ դեպքը :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009), Amourchik (19.09.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հա, իմիջի այլոց, «Միկա» ակումբը գնել է  2 երիտասարդ Ռեալ Մադրիդի սան Սա էլ հակառակ դեպքը


Ու՞մ :Smile: 
Պեդրո Լոպեսն ու Ուլիսես Մոնտենեգրոն էդքան էլ երիտասարդ չեն :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (19.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Պեդրո Լոպեսն ու Ուլիսես Մոնտենեգրոն էդքան էլ երիտասարդ չեն


Դե որ տեսա սաներ են ենթագիտակցաբար երիտասարդ պատկերացրի... բայց ես ոչ մի տեղ գոնե իրանց մոտավոր տարիքը չտեսա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դե որ տեսա սաներ են ենթագիտակցաբար երիտասարդ պատկերացրի... բայց ես ոչ մի տեղ գոնե իրանց մոտավոր տարիքը չտեսա


Միկայի խաղերից առաջ թռուցիկներ են բաժանում դրանց մեջ գրվածա :Smile:  Հիմա կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավորապես 25-26 տարեկան եմ հիշում :Smile: 

Ի դեպ էսօր Միկա-Գանձասար խաղում Ուլին դուբլ արեց՝ էն էլ ինչ դուբլ :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա - Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 40-րդ րոպե 4:0 Իբրահիմովիչ, Մեսսի, Ալվեշ. Կեյտա  :Hands Up:  online

----------


## GevSky

Առաջին կեսը ավարտվեց... Բուսկետսի հիմար սխալով... 4-1

----------


## Լեո

Չէի ասի, որ Բարսան շատ լավ ա խաղում: Ուղղակի իրոք Ատլետիկոն չկա:

----------


## GevSky

> Չէի ասի, որ Բարսան շատ լավ ա խաղում: Ուղղակի իրոք Ատլետիկոն չկա:


Ես համաձայն չեմ քո հետ... Ուշադրություն դարձրա ռասպասովկեքը ու կոմբինացիաները... Բուսկետսին մենակ փոխելա պետք Տուրեյով... յուղա վառում.. Իսկ մնացածը հիանալի խաղում են... Իբրայի գոլի վրա մինչև հիմա շշմած եմ.. դու կրկնությունով դանդաղեցրած տեսա՞ր ոնցա խփում, Իսկ Իբրա-Մեսսի-Կեյտա --- Գոլ կոմբինացիա՞ն...
Հ.Գ. Մի մոռացի որ Պեպը դեռ կազմա ձևավորում, ինչպես անցած տարի եղավ... Էս խաղին սկզբից ասվել էր որ նորից ռոտացիա պետքա լինի...

----------


## davidus

վայ???? ես բարսան էլի սրանց ստորացնում ա????  :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Բարսա - Ատլետիկո 5:2  :Hands Up:  

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին

----------

Kita (20.09.2009), Yellow Raven (20.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (20.09.2009), Լեո (20.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Բայց էս Հայ TV-ին զզվեցրեց իրա հիմար հեռարձակումներով :Angry2:  Մեկնաբանների ձայնը անընդհատ արձագանքում էր, իսկ էն մի մեկնաբանը էշություններ էր դուրս տալի :Angry2:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

2-րդ խաղակեսից դժգոհ եմ: Բարսան սեփական կամքով խաղի տեմպը գցել էր:
Իսկ ընդհանուր՝ վատ հաշիվ չէր  :Smile:  Շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Հա իրոք.. ոնց իրանք չեն զզվում իրանց խոսալուց, մեկել ստադոնի ձայնը ուրեր որ էդքան ցածր էին դրել, ոնցոր իրանց ձենին կարոտ էինք... Իսպանացի մեկնաբաններից էին խոսում գոնե դրանցից բան սովորեն :Angry2:   Շատ լավ կլիներ որ ընդհանրապես չխոսային ու ստադիոնի ձայնը բարձրացնեին:
Իսկ խաղից կասեմ՝ ամենածայտառակ խաղը ցույց տվեց Չիգրինսկին, Բուսկետսը
Ամենալավերը խաղադաշտում՝ Մեսսի, Կեյտա,  Խավի, Պիկե, Մակսվել, իսկ մնացածը նենց միջին... շատ էի ուզում Անրին գոլ խփեր.. մի տեսակ ճնշված էր... ու զգացվում էր որ շատա ուզում.. բայց էսօր իրա օրը չէր :Cool:  Ինչևէ բոլորիս շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------

Arman_I (20.09.2009), Yellow Raven (20.09.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

Լավ էր...Նորմալա... :Smile: 
Իսկ  Չիգրինսկի-Բուսկետս զույգը իրար մեջ խաղարկելույա մրցաշրջանի գլխավոր տապոռ,գլխավոր արգելակ պատվավոր մրցանակները.... :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Բուսկետսը վատ ֆուբոլիստ չէ, նա դա ապացուցեց անցած մրցաշրջանում: Ինչպես նաև նա լավ խաղաց ՉԼ եզրափակիչում: Էս խաղում ուղղակի երևի դեռ լրիվ պատրաստ չէր, նոր մրցաշրջանում դեռ լրիվ չի «բացվել»:

Իսկ այ Չիգրիսնկու հարցը լուրջ ա: Ես տենց էլ չհասկացա նրան գնելու իմաստը  :Think:  Եթե նոր երիտասարդ պաշտպան էր պետք, մի՞թե ամբողջ Եվրոպայում ու աշխարհում չճարվեց մի բարձրակարգ երիտասարդ պաշտպան, ավելի լավը, քան Չիգրինսկին  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա - Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 5:2 գոլերը՝ Z. Ibrahimovic. L. Messi. D. Alves. S. Keita. L. Messi

----------


## GevSky

Բայց մյուս կողմից Չիգրինսկին պոտենցիալ ունի, եթե Պեպը տենց կպած ուզում էր, ուրեմն մի բան տեսելա նրա մեջ... ՈՒ եթե նկատենք նրա բոլոր սխալները դիրքային կամ նորեկի սխալներ էին, ասենք վտանգավոր գոտում  Վալդեսին գնդակ փոխանցելը դա նորեկի սխալ է ուրիշ դպրոցի արդյունք, իսկ մնացածը դիրքային էր, պարզա որ Ագուերոյից արագ չի վազի կարճ տարածության վրա, դրա համար ճիշտ դիրքեր պետքա զբաղացներ փակելով Ագուերոյի խաղը... դրանք ուղղելի թերություններ էն, հուսանք Պեպին կհաջողվի նրան խելքի բերել ու բոլորին ապացուցել դրանով որ իր ընտրությունը ճիշտ էր ու էդքան փողը իզուր չեր տրված

----------


## GevSky

Էս ուղղակի Իբրայի կոմպիլիացիանա Բարսայի կազմում :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> Իսկ խաղից կասեմ՝ ամենածայտառակ խաղը ցույց տվեց Չիգրինսկին, Բուսկետսը
> Ամենալավերը խաղադաշտում՝ Մեսսի, Կեյտա,  Խավի, Պիկե, Մակսվել, իսկ մնացածը նենց միջին... շատ էի ուզում Անրին գոլ խփեր.. մի տեսակ ճնշված էր... ու զգացվում էր որ շատա ուզում.. բայց էսօր իրա օրը չէր Ինչևէ բոլորիս շնորհավոր


Մաքսվելի հարցում քո հետ այդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ: Զգացվում էր, որ լարված էր ու մի քանի սխալներ արեց, մասնավորապես իրա եզրը չէր կարում նորմալ հասցներ:
Իսկ Պեպը ամեն ձևով ուզումա պահպանի թիմում հիանալի մթնոլորտը, դրա համար էլ Անրիին մինչև վերջ պահեց, թե չէ ով էր տեսել Ինիեստային Չավիով փոխարինելը:
Իսկ Չիգրինսկին... Հույս ունեմ որ թերությունները կբարելավի: Մեկել 1-ին գոլում չեմ կարծում ինքը շատ մեծ մեղք ուներ, որովհետև Բուսկետսի փոխանցումը շատ անսպասելի էր:

----------

Yellow Raven (20.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մեկնարկեց իսպանիայի առաջնության երրորդ տուրը: Այս տուրի կենտրոնական հանդիպումն անկասկած «Բարսելոն» - «Ատլետիկո» մրցավեճն էր: Խաղը սկսվեց «Բարսելոնի» ֆուտբոլիստների մեծ ճնշումով և արդեն առաջին րոպեին Անրին ուժգին հարվածով ցնցեց հյուրերի դարպասաձողը, իսկ ընդամենը մեկ րոպե անց Բուսկետսի հոյակապ փոխանցումից հետո Իբրահիմովիչը տեխնիկապես գրագետ հարվածով բացեց խաղի հաշիվը:

Խփած գոլից հետո էլ կատալոնացիները շարունակում էին տիրել նախաձեռնությանը և 16-րդ րոպեին նրանք կրկնապատկեցին խաղի հաշիվը` Խավիի փոխանցումից հետո աչքի ընկավ Մեսսին: «Բարսելոնն» արդեն մտել էր իր տարերքի մեջ և նրան կանգնեցնել հնարավոր չէր: Առաջին խաղակեսում «կապտանռնագույնները» ևս երկու անգամ գրավեցին մրցակցի դարպասը` 32-րդ րոպեին մոտ 30 մետրից կատարած հարվածով գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ Ալվեշը, իսկ 41-րդ րոպեին Լիոնել Մեսսին ընդունելով գնդակը մրցակցի տուգանային հրապարակում հանգիստ շրջվեց և փոխանցում կատարեց Կեյտային, ում մնում էր միայն գնդակը մոտ տարածությունից ուղարկել դարպասը: Հյուրերին առաջին խաղակեսի վերջնամասում հաջողվեց միայն թրջել խաղի հաշիվը` Բուսկետսն անհաշվենկատ ետ փոխանցում կատարեց խաղադաշտի կենտրոնից և գնդակն հայտնվեց Կուն Ագուերոյի մոտ, ով էլ գրավեց Վալդեսի պաշտպանած դարպասը: Երկրորդ կեսում թիմերը փոխանակվեցին մեկական գոլով` 84-րդ րոպեին «Ատլետիկոյից» աչքի ընկավ Ֆոռլանը, իսկ խաղի վերջնամասում «Բարսելոնի» ֆուտբոլիստների կազմակերպած գեղեցիկ կոմբինացիան տրամաբանական ավարտի հասցրեց Մեսսին:

«Բարսելոն» 5:2 «Ատլետիկո»

Գոլերը` Իբրահիմովիչ 2', Մեսսի 16', 90', Ալվեշ 32', Կեյտա 41' - Ագուերո 44', Ֆոռլան 84'

Երեկ կայացած մյուս խաղերում գրանցվեցին հետևյալ արդյունքները` 

«Դեպորտիվո» 2:3 «Էսպանյոլ»

Գոլերը` Ադրիան 28', Նուիուի 76' - Կալյեխոն 20', Ֆորլին 43', Վերդու 54'

«Օսասունա» 0:2 «Սևիլիա»

Գոլերը` Նեգրեդո 37', Կանուտե 71'

«Մալագա» 1:2 «Ռասինգ»

Գոլերը` Դուդա 72' - Ռոդրիգես 37', Մորիս 80'

«Մալյորկա» 4:0 «Տեներիֆե»

Գոլերը` Սուարես 17', Ադուրիս51', Ալվարես 59', Վեբո 87' (11մ)

http://hayfootball.am/news/713-barcaatl.html

----------


## h.s.

Լիոնել Մեսսին դարձավ աշխարհի ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող ֆուտբոլիստը։ Ըստ խաղացողի ու նրա ակումբի միջև ստորագրված նոր պայմանագրի, Մեսսին կմնա Կատալոնիայում մինչև 2016 թվականը։ Տարեկան նա կստանա 15,4 միլիոն դոլար։ 

Միևնույն ժամանակ, ավելացել է նաև փոխհատուցման գումարը, որի դեպքում «Բարսելոնան» համաձայն է վաճառել արգենտինացի գոլահարին՝ 300 միլիոն եվրո։ Նախկինում այդ գումարը կազմում էր 150 միլիոն եվրո։

----------

Ապե Ջան (22.09.2009), Լեո (22.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Աշխարհի ամենաթանկ ակումբները Forbes-ի գնահատմամբ
> 
> 
>  Համաշխարհային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը դեռ շատ պետք է «աշխատի», որպեսզի կարողանա սասանել ֆուտբոլի ակումբային հիմունքները։ Հեղինակավոր Forbes-ի հետազոտությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ աշխարհի 25 ամենահարուստ ակումբների ցանկում միջինը թիմը գնահատվում է մոտ 597 միլիոն դոլար՝ 8%-ով ավելի շատ, քան նախորդ տարի։
> Այդ ակումբները արդեն հրատարակել են իրենց եկամուտները (նշվել է այն գումարը, որը ակումբը ունի մինչև պարտքերի վճարումը, ծախսերը ու հարկերի վճարումը), որոնք միջինը 20%-ով ավելի են, քան 2007-2008 թվականին։
> Հետազոտությունը ցույց է տվել նաև, որ կան 5 ակումբներ, որոնք արժեն ոչ պակաս, քան մեկ միլիարդ դոլար։ Միայն ամերիկյան բեյսբոլի Ազգային լիգան ունի ավելի շատ «միլիարդ» արժեցող ակումբներ (19)։
> Ցուցակը գլխավորում է անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը», որը գնահատվում է 1 միլիարդ 870 միլիոն դոլար։ Երկրորդը Մադրիդի «Ռեալն» է՝ 1,353 մլրդ։
> 
> Աշխարհի ամենաթանկ ակումբները*
> ...


armsport.am

Աչքիա զարնում Միլանի ու Բավարայի պարտքերի :Shok:  ու Չելսիի շահույթի չափերը:

հ.գ. աղյուսակը նորմալ չի լինում անել :Dntknw:

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

15,4 դոլար + այլ եկամուտ  :Scare:  Էդքան փող Մեսսին ի՞նչ անելու, խեղճ տղա  :Cray:

----------


## Լեո

Ռասինգ - Բարսա 
Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո 0-3  :Smile:  (20' Իբրա, 24' Մեսսի, 27' Պիկե)

Այ մարդ, հոգնեցինք խոշոր հաշիվներով ջախջախումներից, ուֆ-ու՜ֆ... Արդեն սովորական ա դարձել  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

*Ռասինգ 1 - 4 Բարսա*  :Ok:  

Մեսսին դարձավ դուբլի հեղինակ  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (23.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Ռասինգ 1 - 4 Բարսա


2-րդ խաղակեսի վերջի մասերում դուրս չեկավ Բարսայի անկանոնությունը, ու հետո դուրս չի գալիս որ գոլ են բաց թողում, բոլոր 3 բաց թողնված գնդակները անիմաստ են եղել, ոչ տրամաբանական.... Չնայած ինձ թվումա խոշոր հաշվիցա լինում, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում հաճելի չի... ինչևէ խաղը գեղեցիկ էր, Բարսան դեռ իր ռեպերտուարի մեջա.. ու հաղթումա հանգիստ, ինքնավստահ ինրպես անցած տարի էր...
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին:

----------


## Լեո

> 2-րդ խաղակեսի վերջի մասերում դուրս չեկավ Բարսայի անկանոնությունը, ու հետո դուրս չի գալիս որ գոլ են բաց թողում, բոլոր 3 բաց թողնված գնդակները անիմաստ են եղել, ոչ տրամաբանական.... Չնայած ինձ թվումա խոշոր հաշվիցա լինում, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում հաճելի չի... ինչևէ խաղը գեղեցիկ էր, Բարսան դեռ իր ռեպերտուարի մեջա.. ու հաղթումա հանգիստ, ինքնավստահ ինրպես անցած տարի էր...
> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին:


Գև ջան, նման կարգի թիմերի հետ պայքում Բարսան կարող է գոլ բաց թողնել միայն ոչ տրամաբանական սխալների պատճառով, որովհետև հակառակորդ թիմերի ֆուտբոլիստների կարգը չի բավականացնում, որպեսզի թիմային կամ անհատական վարպետության շնորհիվ (թեկուզ դրվագային) խաղային առավելություն ստանան Բարսայի խաղացողների նկատմամբ: 

Էսօր (ինչպես հաճախ) Բարսան թուլացրել էր զգոնությունը՝ ելնելով հաշվից: Բաց թողնված գոլը ընդամենը զգոնության թուլացման հետևանք էր: Բայց դա հեչ  :Wink:  Դա էլ թող լինի նվեր Ռասինգի երկրպագուներին  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Ժող., ինձ ա էդպես թվում, թե իրոք Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանը *Տ*իերի Անրիին *Կ*իերի Անրի ա ասում  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեսսիի գոլերը վերջն էին մանավանդ առաջինը, ու Պիկեի գոլի Իբրահիմովիչի կրունկով փոխանցումա հրաշք էր  :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր :Smile: 
Խաղը չեմ նայել  :Blush:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վիդեոն նայի  :Smile:  Ես գիտեմ դու կգնահատես  :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> Ժող., ինձ ա էդպես թվում, թե իրոք Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանը *Տ*իերի Անրիին *Կ*իերի Անրի ա ասում


Չէ Լեո ջան քեզա թվում :Smile: 

Ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում Բարսայի երկրպագուներին: 3:0-ից հետո մտածեցի էսօր լավ խոշոր հաշիվա լինելու, բայց Բարսան տեմպ չէր տալիս խաղին, իրա համար հանգիստ գնդակ էր գլորում:

----------

Ներսես_AM (24.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Wink:

----------

GevSky (24.09.2009), h.s. (23.09.2009), Taurus (23.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (24.09.2009), Լեո (23.09.2009), Ներսես_AM (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բա որ ասում էինք ռեալը երկար չի ձգի առաջին տեղում :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վիդեոն նայի  Ես գիտեմ դու կգնահատես


Նայեցի  :Beee:   :Jpit: 
Մեսիի 2-րդ գոլն էր լավը, մեկ էլ Զլատանի կրնկով փոխանցումը :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Մեսիի 2-րդ գոլն էր լավը, մեկ էլ Զլատանի կրնկով փոխանցումը


Իսկ ինձ Մեսսիի առաջի գոլը ավելի շատ դուր եկավ.. երկրորդ գոլը ուղղակի սովորական էր իրա համար, ինքը տենց նույն ձևով լիքը խփելա իսկ առաջինի մեջ ավելի շատ էր խորամանկությունը :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր 29,09,09-ին տեղի կունենա Իսպանիայի առաջնության հերթական տուրը, Մալագան իր իսկ դաշտում կընդունի Բարսելոնային, հանդիպմանը կարող եք հետևել HayTV-ով ժամը 23:00-ին:
Առաջ Բարսա~~~

----------


## h.s.

> Այսօր *29,09,09-ին* տեղի կունենա Իսպանիայի առաջնության հերթական տուրը, Մալագան իր իսկ դաշտում կընդունի Բարսելոնային, հանդիպմանը կարող եք հետևել HayTV-ով ժամը 23:00-ին:
> Առաջ Բարսա~~~


Այսօր  26.09.09 :Smile: 

«Ֆուտբոլ+»ում գրած էր ժամը 01:00, բայց ճշտեցի ժամը 23:00-ինա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այսօր  26.09.09
> 
> «Ֆուտբոլ+»ում գրած էր ժամը 01:00, բայց ճշտեցի ժամը 23:00-ինա


էէէէ 6-ի տեղը 9-եմ գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

*Մալագա 0 - 2 Բարսա* (Իբրա, Պիկե)  :Hands Up: 

Շատ կոպիտ ֆուտբոլ խաղացին Մալագայի ֆուտբոլիստները  :Angry2:  Մրցավարը կարող էր առնվազն 3 կարմիր քարտ ցույց տալ, բայց ընդամենը մեկը ցույց տվեց: Վելինգտոն կոչեցյալն էլ Պիկեի հետ դրվագում, մեղմ ասած, իրենց անառակի որդու պես պահեց  :Angry2:

----------

h.s. (28.09.2009), Yellow Raven (27.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Շատ կոպիտ ֆուտբոլ խաղացին Մալագայի ֆուտբոլիստները Մրցավարը կարող էր առնվազն 3 կարմիր քարտ ցույց տալ, բայց ընդամենը մեկը ցույց տվեց: Վելինգտոն կոչեցյալն էլ Պիկեի հետ դրվագում, մեղմ ասած, իրենց անառակի որդու պես պահեց


Ինչի մենակ Պիկեի՞ Մեսսիի հետ դրվագում ես նույնպես չգիտես ինչու նրա ծնողներին հիշեցի :Wink:  և դա հպարտությամբ եմ հիշում :Hands Up:

----------


## h.s.

> *Մալագա 0 - 2 Բարսա* (Իբրա, Պիկե) 
> 
> Շատ կոպիտ ֆուտբոլ խաղացին Մալագայի ֆուտբոլիստները  Մրցավարը կարող էր առնվազն 3 կարմիր քարտ ցույց տալ, բայց ընդամենը մեկը ցույց տվեց: Վելինգտոն կոչեցյալն էլ Պիկեի հետ դրվագում, մեղմ ասած, իրենց անառակի որդու պես պահեց


Պակաս ապուշն էլ դատավորը չէր :Angry2:  Թե ոնց էին դրան թողել սենց խաղեր վարի :Bad:

----------


## GevSky

> Պակաս ապուշն էլ դատավորը չէր Թե ոնց էին դրան թողել սենց խաղեր վարի


Դե չէր կարում վարեր, դրա համար էլ «վարում էին» :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

ՉԼ խմբային փուլ
Բարսա 2 - 0 Դինամո Կիև (գոլեր՝ Մեսսի, Պեդրո)  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (30.09.2009), Yellow Raven (30.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսա - Ալներիա
Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո հաշիվը 1-0 է  :Smile: 

Իսպանական թիմերը կարծս Բարսայից վախեցած լինեն, հենց Բարսայի հետ հայտվում են նույն խաղադաշտում, «լեզուները կուլ են տալիս»: Լավ չէ, առանց ինտրիգների ու «մեկ խաղադաշտային» ֆուտբոլ ենք տեսնում  :Sad:

----------


## h.s.

Բարսելոնա - Ալմերիա 1:0

Բավական անդիտարժան խաղ :Sad:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Նման թույլ մրցակիցների հետ իրար ետևից հանդիպելը շատ վտանգավոր ա: Ֆուտբոլիստների մոտ սկսում ա պակասել խաղային մոտիվացիան, նրանք չափից դուրս վստահ են, որ հաղթելու են, իսկ դա թուլացնում է նրան զգոնությունը: Հնարավոր ա մոտակա ժամանակներս որևէ ուժեղ մրցակցի հանդիպելիս անակնկալի գան  :Sad: 

Չնայած Գվարդիոլայի համար անակնկալներ չեն լինում  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէի սպասում սենց խաղ, խայտառակ ֆուտբոլ էր դաշտում :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէի սպասում սենց խաղ, խայտառակ ֆուտբոլ էր դաշտում


Չէի ասի խայտառակ ֆուտբոլ էր: Պարզապես ֆուտբոլիստները չէին ուզում ավելորդ ուժեր ծախսել հավաքականների խաղերից առաջ, առավել ևս, որ մրցակիցը թույլ թիմ էր:

Խաղասկզբին այնուամենայնիվ Մեսսին մի երկու գեղեցիկ դրվագ պարգևեց երկրպագուներին: Զլատանն էլ մի գեղեցիկ անցում ու փոխանցում կատարեց տուգանային հրապարակ, ափսոս Պեդրոյի (կամ Չավիի, լավ չեմ հիշում) հարվածից հետո գնդակը անդրադարձավ դարպասաձողից:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վալենսիա - Բարսելոնա 18,10,2009 Գվարդիոլան մտածելու շատ բան ունի

----------


## Լեո

> Վալենսիա - Բարսելոնա 18,10,2009


Մի քիչ դժվար ա լինելու, էդ խաղից առաջ Բարսայի հիմնական կազմի մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ հավաքականներում 2 խաղ ունեն՝ գումարած երկար ճանապարհորդություն: Օրինակ՝ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը պետք է հասնի աշխարհի ծայրը, ետ գնա  :Jpit: 

Բայց Վալենսիայի կազմում էլ շատ կան հավաքականներ մեկնող ֆուտբոլիստներ: Էնպես որ էդ օրը երկու թիմերն էլ իրենց հնարավորություններից պակաս ուժերով են հանդես գալու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վալենսիա - Բարսելոնա 18,10,2009 Գվարդիոլան մտածելու շատ բան ունի


Ինտերից հետո առաջին լուրջ փորձությունը, եթե Վալենսիային հաղթեցինք, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալա :Smile:  Իսկ եթե ոչ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ չի :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

իսկ եթե նիչյա եղավ? :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> իսկ եթե նիչյա եղավ?


Դե ոչը X2-նա՝ նիչյան ներառյալ էլի :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

Ստեղ հաշվի պետքա առնենք որ Վալենսիայից բավական ֆուտբոլիստ նույնպես Իսպանիայի հավաքականում են... :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Գեղեցիկ և օբյեկտիվ պատկեր  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (06.10.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Ստեղ հաշվի պետքա առնենք որ Վալենսիայից բավական ֆուտբոլիստ նույնպես Իսպանիայի հավաքականում են...


որոնք բաց են թողնելու հանդիպումը Բարսայի հետ՝ Վիլյան ու Խոակինը վնասվածք ունեն.

----------


## Tyler

> Օրինակ՝ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը պետք է հասնի աշխարհի ծայրը, ետ գնա


Էդ ճիշտ ա  :LOL:  Տենաս ինչքան ժամանակ կպահանջվի, որ էդ ծանր հարվածից հետո ուշքի գան :Think: 




> որոնք բաց են թողնելու հանդիպումը Բարսայի հետ՝ Վիլյան ու Խոակինը վնասվածք ունեն.


Լավ չի  :Sad:  Առանց Վիլյայի Վալենսիան համարյա ոչ մի բան չարժի, հաղթեց Բարսան հաստատ...

----------


## GevSky

Ես կուզեի իրանք խաղային տենց ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ... Որ Բարսան հաղթի բոլորը կասեն որ դրա պատճառով էր, բայց սենցա, եթե Բարսան պետքա հաղթի ուրեմն կհաղթի, եթե ոչ ինչ սաստավ ուզումա լինի չի հաղթի... Նենց որ տենց թիմերի հետ դա այդքան էլ էական կորուստներ չէն

----------


## Taurus

> Ես կուզեի իրանք խաղային տենց ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ... Որ Բարսան հաղթի բոլորը կասեն որ դրա պատճառով էր, բայց սենցա, եթե Բարսան պետքա հաղթի ուրեմն կհաղթի, եթե ոչ ինչ սաստավ ուզումա լինի չի հաղթի... Նենց որ տենց թիմերի հետ դա այդքան էլ էական կորուստներ չէն


չէ ինչի ես այդպես ասում?
հիմա ուժերի պահպանումը թվում է ոչ էական, բայց վերջում դա շատ կարևոր ա.

----------


## GevSky

Համել էսօր մեր տղերքին տեսա, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Խավի, Բուսկետս, Ինիեստա....  ճիշտա հեռվից, բայց արդեն որորշվածա, երբ և որտեղ կարող եմ արդեն նրանց հետ շփվել, նկարվել և այլն նման բաներ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Համել էսօր մեր տղերքին տեսա, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Խավի, Բուսկետս, Ինիեստա....  ճիշտա հեռվից, բայց արդեն որորշվածա, երբ և որտեղ կարող եմ արդեն նրանց հետ շփվել, նկարվել և այլն նման բաներ


Ասա մենք էլ իմանանք  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.10.2009), Ապե Ջան (09.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Համել էսօր մեր տղերքին տեսա, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Խավի, Բուսկետս, Ինիեստա....  ճիշտա հեռվից, բայց արդեն որորշվածա, երբ և որտեղ կարող եմ արդեն նրանց հետ շփվել, նկարվել և այլն նման բաներ


Լեոյի ասածին +1, ես էլ չէի հրաժարվի իրանց հետ նկարվելուց(շփվելը մի քիչ դժվարա) :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Համել էսօր մեր տղերքին տեսա, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Խավի, Բուսկետս, Ինիեստա....  ճիշտա հեռվից, բայց արդեն որորշվածա, երբ և որտեղ կարող եմ արդեն նրանց հետ շփվել, նկարվել և այլն նման բաներ


որտեղ ես տեսել ու մի քիչ կմանրամասնես իրանց հետ նկարվելու ու շփվելու մասին

----------


## h.s.

> Համել էսօր մեր տղերքին տեսա, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Խավի, Բուսկետս, Ինիեստա....  ճիշտա հեռվից, բայց արդեն որորշվածա, երբ և որտեղ կարող եմ արդեն նրանց հետ շփվել, նկարվել և այլն նման բաներ


Բոլորս սպասում ենք Գևի պատասխանին: Ինձ թվումա հյուրանոցում կարելիա տեսնել, եթե իհարկե թույլ տան մոտենալ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բոլորս սպասում ենք Գևի պատասխանին: Ինձ թվումա հյուրանոցում կարելիա տեսնել, եթե իհարկե թույլ տան մոտենալ


ըհը :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

Հյուրանոցը Մարիոտ, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում չեն թողնում մոտենալ, վախում են ուտենք :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> Հյուրանոցը Մարիոտ, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում չեն թողնում մոտենալ, վախում են ուտենք


Էտ սաղս էլ գիտեինք, ես էլ մտածում էի մի տեղ ժամո ես արել :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (10.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հյուրանոցը Մարիոտ, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում չեն թողնում մոտենալ, վախում են ուտենք


Գև ջան, լավ ա չասիր Կամպ Նոու ստադիոնում են լինելու  :Jpit:  Ես էլ 2 օր ա սպասում եմ, որ տեղը ասես, գնանք տեսնելու  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց էսօր ես ամեն դեպքում փորձելու եմ մոտենամ, ասում են տղեքը մնացել են,որ միջոցառումը նայեն, տենանք ինչ ենք կարում անենք :Jpit:

----------


## Tyler

0-0, չձգեց Վալենսիան առանց Վիլյաի  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> 0-0, չձգեց Վալենսիան առանց Վիլյաի


՝ :Nea: 
Ճիշտ կլինի էսպես ասել.
Վալենսիան առանց Վիլիայի լա՜վ էլ ձգեց:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել Վալդեսը ձգեց: Աչկիս առյուծի կաթ էր խմել:

----------

Yellow Raven (18.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց վերջի 2 խաղում Բարսայի խաղը հեչ դուրս չի գալիս: Իրա խաղում անկումա նկատվում: Ոնց որ չտրամադրված խաղան

----------

Yellow Raven (18.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ամսագրի մեջ կարդացի, որ տղաները երբ եկել էին Երևան, մի օր դուրս էին էկել իրանց համար փողոցներով ման էին գալիս, նկարներն էլ կա, ու շատ աղջիկ ,տղա նկարվում էին հետները :Smile:  հիմնականում Կասիլյասի հետ :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ չի...  :Sad:  Հաշիվը էդքան էլ վատը չի, Մեստալյայում ոչ-ոքին նորմալ արդյունքա, բայց այ խաղը լավ հույսեր չի ներշնչում: Պեպի պլանը կարելիա ասել ձախողվեց, Մեսսին չէր կարողանում ոչինչ անել կենտրոնական հարձակվողի դիրքում ու ստիպված հայտնվում էր իր հարազատ աջ եզրում, որտեղ Պեդրոն էր... Մի տեսակ իրար չէին հասկանում տղեքը:
Չավին էլ չէր երևում դաշտում :Think: 




> Ամսագրի մեջ կարդացի, որ տղաները երբ եկել էին Երևան, մի օր դուրս էին էկել իրանց համար փողոցներով ման էին գալիս, նկարներն էլ կա, ու շատ աղջիկ ,տղա նկարվում էին հետները հիմնականում Կասիլյասի հետ


Հա, Երևանի հոբելյանի օրն էր :Jpit:  Բայց դե ոչ բոլորն էին ռիսկ արել դուրս գային, ամենառիսկովը Պիկեն էր, մի օրվա մեջ 3 անգամ տեսա :LOL:  
Ու երեկ հաղորդավարները, որ ասին, մարզման ժամանակ մենակ Պիկենա հրաժարվել նկարվելուց, ես իրան լրիվ հասկանում, որովհետև էդ օրը իրան բառիս բուն իմաստով "դավադիտ" արին հայերը :Jpit:  Տղեն 2 մետր չէր կարում քայլեր, հասնում էին վրեն, ինքն էլ սաղի հետ նկարվում էր :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ես էլ եմ հաջողացրել Պիկեյի հետ նկարվել :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (18.10.2009), Enigmatic (18.10.2009), h.s. (18.10.2009), Taurus (18.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա 1 - 2 Ռուբին*

Ուրախ եմ ռուսների համար  :Smile:  Վերջին տարիներին ռուսական ֆուտբոլը աննախադեպ վերելք ա ապրում  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (21.10.2009), FC Bayern (21.10.2009), REAL_ist (21.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսան թեթև դեպրեսիա ա ապրում  :Sad:  Հուսով մ դա ճգնաժամի չի վերածվի:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Բարսան թեթև դեպրեսիա ա ապրում  Հուսով մ դա ճգնաժամի չի վերածվի:


Ուխ, կրվեց չէ 2-1 :Hands Up:  :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> Ուխ, կրվեց չէ 2-1


Հա  :Smile:  Բայց էս անգամ տխուր չեմ  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (21.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Քանի որ երկու թիմերի նկատմամբ ել անտարբեր եմ, հուսով եմ սիրուն խաղ ա եղել:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ժող, կներեք էլի, բայց մի առաջարհ հետագայի համար: Եկեք պրագնոզները, անուն կպցնելն ու կատակելը խաղից առաջ անենք, իսկ խաղից հետո քիչ թե շատ տաքացած ֆուտբոլասերներին չսադրենք:  :Smile:  Էնիգմատիկ ջան, հանկարծ ասածս քո գրառման հետ չկապես:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Հա  Բայց էս անգամ տխուր չեմ


դե լավա :Smile:  որ տխուր չես էլի :Jpit: 

Բա բարսան ո՞ր տեղն ընկավ :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Բա *Բ*արսան ո՞ր տեղն ընկավ


Ամենաաավերջին  :Jpit: 

Էս պահին կրկին առաջին տեղում ա ՉԼ խմբում , ինչպես նաև Իսպանիայի առաջնության մրցաշարային աղյուսակում  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (21.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Բարսան եթե սենց շարունակեց, Ռեալը առանց Ռոնալդուի էլ լավ առաջ կգնա  :Jpit:

----------


## h.s.

> Բարսան եթե սենց շարունակեց, Ռեալը առանց Ռոնալդուի էլ լավ առաջ կգնա


Բարսայի բախտը չբերեց էս խաղում: Անցած խաղերի համեմատ էս խաղում լավ էր խաղում:

----------


## h.s.

Դանի Ալվեսը Ռուբինի հետ խաղում վնասվածքա ստացել ու 3 շաբաթ չի խաղա :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դանի Ալվեսը Ռուբինի հետ խաղում վնասվածքա ստացել ու 3 շաբաթ չի խաղա


Էս ինչ վատ նորություն ասիր :Sad: 

3 շաբաթ Պիկե-Մարկես կենտրոնում, Պույոլ աջում... Դժվար կլինի :Sad: 

Չիգրինսկին լրիվ ապաքինվելա՞ արդեն :Think:

----------


## h.s.

> Էս ինչ վատ նորություն ասիր
> 
> 3 շաբաթ Պիկե-Մարկես կենտրոնում, Պույոլ աջում... Դժվար կլինի
> 
> Չիգրինսկին լրիվ ապաքինվելա՞ արդեն


Երեկ Չիգրինսկին ամբողջ թիմի հետ մարզումա անցկացրել ու բժիշկները թույլ տվել են, որ մասնակցի խաղերին: Սպասվումա, որ Սարագոսայի հետ խաղում կխաղա :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դանի Ալվեսը Ռուբինի հետ խաղում վնասվածքա ստացել ու 3 շաբաթ չի խաղա


Փաստորեն ձեր պաշտպանությունը ուժեղացավ , հարձակումը թուլացավ :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Փաստորեն ձեր պաշտպանությունը ուժեղացավ , հարձակումը թուլացավ


Ես կասեի հարձակումն էլ, պաշտպանությունն էլ թուլացան :Sad: 
Ալվեշի պես ունիվերսալ աջ պաշտպան էսօրվա դրությամբ չկա աշխարհում :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

Պույոլը երկարաձգելա պաըմանագիրը Բարսայի հետ մինչը 2013 թիվը  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.10.2009), Լեո (25.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Բարսելոնա-Սարագոսա 6-1*  :Hands Up: 

Կեյտա-3, Իբրահիմովիչ-2, Մեսսի-1

Հրաշալի խաղ, փայլուն հաղթանակ...  :Smile:  Տղեքը ապացուցեցին, որ ճգնաժամի մասին խոսակցությունները անհիմն էին :Smile:

----------

h.s. (26.10.2009), zanazan (29.10.2009), Ապե Ջան (29.10.2009), Երվանդ (26.10.2009), Լեո (26.10.2009), Ներսես_AM (26.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Տղերքը մամլիչը կրկին կամաց-կամաց միացնում են  :Hands Up:  Բռնվողներ բռնվեք  :Tongue:

----------

Arman_I (26.10.2009), h.s. (26.10.2009), Yellow Raven (26.10.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Իսպանիայի գավաթ

Cultural Leonesa	0 - 2	Barcelona
41',62' Pedro Rodriguez 

Pinto 
Marques 
Maxwel 
Tchigrinsky 
Jefren
 Keita
 Pedro 
Toure 
Busquets
 Gai 
Bojan

----------

h.s. (29.10.2009), Yellow Raven (29.10.2009), Ապե Ջան (29.10.2009), Լեո (29.10.2009), Ներսես_AM (29.10.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իսպանիայի գավաթ
> 
> Cultural Leonesa	0 - 2	Barcelona
> 41',62' Pedro Rodriguez 
> 
> Pinto 
> Marques 
> Maxwel 
> Tchigrinsky 
> ...


է ռեալ դե դիմացի :Tongue:

----------


## Legolas

Դզեց :Viannen 15:   վյուգաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա

----------

Ambrosine (04.11.2009), Enigmatic (05.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ???? էս Ռուբինը երբ ա թիմ դարձել, վրեքներս խաբար չկա????  :LOL: 
Շատ ծանր խաղ էր, ահավոր... տղեքը ուղղակի քրքրվեցին....   :LOL: 
սրանից հետո մերոնց անուն դնելուց հիշեք նաև այս հիշարժան խաղը....  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (04.11.2009), ministr (05.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

բա Լեո ջան... մեկ մեկ սենց բաներ էլ ա պատահում...  :Wink:   :LOL: 
Ռեալից բեթար Բարսային մնում ա Գանձասարը նվաստացնի....

----------

Ambrosine (05.11.2009), Enigmatic (05.11.2009), Legolas (05.11.2009), ministr (05.11.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> բա Լեո ջան... մեկ մեկ սենց բաներ էլ ա պատահում...  
> Ռեալից բեթար Բարսային մնում ա Գանձասարը նվաստացնի....


չե շաաաաաատ հեռու գնացիր, ինչիա մենակ վատին եք նայում, հեչ կասեք բարսան նվաստացրեց մանչեստրին չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչում, կասեք հաղթանակ տոնեց չելսիի նկատմամբ, չե դուք մենակ վատ եք տեսնում

----------

h.s. (05.11.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> բա Լեո ջան... մեկ մեկ սենց բաներ էլ ա պատահում...  
> Ռեալից բեթար Բարսային մնում ա Գանձասարը նվաստացնի....


Բարսելոնը չի նվաստացել,նիչա ա էլի ,  էտը ռուսկայա զիմա , պանիմաեշ :Viannen 15:

----------

davidus (05.11.2009), Ապե Ջան (05.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

> չե շաաաաաատ հեռու գնացիր, ինչիա մենակ վատին եք նայում, հեչ կասեք բարսան նվաստացրեց մանչեստրին չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչում, կասեք հաղթանակ տոնեց չելսիի նկատմամբ, չե դուք մենակ վատ եք տեսնում


բա էլ ինչ տեսնենք??? բարսայի կապիկությունը??? որ իբր չէր կարողանում գոլ խփել??? թե ռուբինի փայլուն խաղը, որ կարելի ա մատերի վրա հաշվել, թե կիսադաշտը քանի անգամ են հատել....  աչկիս սկսեմ լուրջ մտածել Գանձասարի ֆան կլուբ ստեղծելու մասին....  :LOL:  /ես ուր, ֆան կլուբը ուր...  ::}: /

----------

ministr (05.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Ժող, մի քիչ քիչ օֆտոպեք էլի:*

----------


## Taurus

Էտ խոսացողներից քանի հոգի ա ֆուտբոլ խաղացել մինուսին? Ես + 10 եմ խաղացել, տպավորությունները հետույքային են 20 րոպեից, երբ մի քիչ հոգնում ես:

----------


## davidus

հա, եթե հաշվի առնենք որ քո մարզահագուստն ու իրանցը տարբերվում անրանով, որ նրանցը մինուսին խաղալու համար էլ ա նախատեսված... 
ու եթե էն փաստը հաշվի առնենք, որ նրանք ֆուտբոլիստ են, դա է նրանց մասնագիտությունը [եթե դու էլ իհարկե ֆուտբոլիստ չես], ապա քո ու իրանց պատրաստականության մեջ պետք որ մեծ տարբերություն լինի.....

հետո էլ տղերքից մեկը շատ էլ ճիշտ էր նկատել.




> էտը ռուսկայա զիմա , պանիմաեշ


  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Legolas (05.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խմբում դժվար դրությունա ստեղծվել, բայց կարծում եմ խմբից դուրս կգանք... Ամեն ինչ մյուս տուրում կորոշվի :Smile:

----------

h.s. (05.11.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> բա Լեո ջան... մեկ մեկ սենց բաներ էլ ա պատահում...  
> Ռեալից բեթար Բարսային մնում ա Գանձասարը նվաստացնի....


Նախ Բարսային ոչ ոք չի նվաստացրել ու երկրորդ՝Ռեալի երկրպագուները թող հիշեն, ոնց 3- րդ դիվիզիոնի թիմը(անունն էլ սկի չեմ հիշում) նվաստացրեց Ռեալին: Այ էտ իսկականից նվաստացում էր: Նենց որ գնացեք ձեր դարդերով տապակվեք :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Նախ Բարսային ոչ ոք չի նվաստացրել ու երկրորդ՝Ռեալի երկրպագուները թող հիշեն, ոնց 3- րդ դիվիզիոնի թիմը(անունն էլ սկի չեմ հիշում) նվաստացրեց Ռեալին: Այ էտ իսկականից նվաստացում էր: Նենց որ գնացեք ձեր դարդերով տապակվեք


հա ճիշտ ա.... անկախ փորձագետները միշտ էլ պնդել են, որ Ռուբինը մտնում է աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլային ակումբների ԵՌՅԱԿԻ մեջ....  :Wink:   :Smile:  Ռուբինը միշտ էլ եղել ա պրեմիում կլասի ֆուտբոլային թիմ....

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հա ճիշտ ա.... անկախ փորձագետները միշտ էլ պնդել են, որ Ռուբինը մտնում է աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլային ակումբների ԵՌՅԱԿԻ մեջ....   Ռուբինը միշտ էլ եղել ա պրեմիում կլասի ֆուտբոլային թիմ....


Համենայն դեպս էսօրվա Ռուբինը միջակից բարձր մակարդակ ունի :Smile: 
Ինչը չէի ասի Ալկորկոնի մասին :Jpit:

----------

h.s. (05.11.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

> բա էլ ինչ տեսնենք??? բարսայի կապիկությունը??? որ իբր չէր կարողանում գոլ խփել??? թե ռուբինի փայլուն խաղը, որ կարելի ա մատերի վրա հաշվել, թե կիսադաշտը քանի անգամ են հատել....  աչկիս սկսեմ լուրջ մտածել Գանձասարի ֆան կլուբ ստեղծելու մասին....  /ես ուր, ֆան կլուբը ուր... /


Կստատի էտ ֆան կլուբը  եքա վախտա կա, նեղություն մի քաշի ստեղծելու համար,  կարամ բարեխոսեմ անդամակցեն  :Think: 

 Ինչ վերաբերվումա բուն թեմային, 0:0 հաշիվը էտ նրանից չի, որ Բարսան տրաքելա, ուղղակի  Ռուբինը լավ էլ պոպոք թիմա, մեկել մի քիչ բախտը բերումա, ու  Բարսայի հետ 2 խաղից էլ դա երևաց,  բարով խերով  Եվրոլիգա մտնի, ձենը հետոյա գալու:

----------

GevSky (07.11.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Իրանց գերանը չէն տենում ուրիշի չոփն են տենում :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Իմ կարծիքով երկու խաղերում էլ Ալլահի մատն էր խառը, Ռուբինի խեղճ մարզչի բերանը ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում չէր կանգնում, աղաչում ու պաղատում էր Ալլահ-ակբարին  :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա - Մալյորկա 07.11.09 --- 23:00 Հայ TV

----------

Yellow Raven (07.11.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Բարսելոնա - Մալյորկա 07.11.09 --- 23:00 Հայ TV


Երևի մի 3:0 կանեն :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Երևի մի 3:0 կանեն


Երևի Մեսսին էլ գոլ կխփի  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իբրան դուբլա անելու :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Բարսա 4 - 2 Մալյորկա  :Smile:

----------


## Arman_I

Դե ինչ...4-2...Բայց միանշանակ այսպիսի խաղի դեպքում շաաատ լուրջ պռոբլեմներ են լինելու թե Ինտեռի թե Ռեալի  հետ...էտ Չիգրինսկի կոչեցյալին ուղղակի մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու պետքա պահեն հիմնական կազմից,բայց արի ու տես :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Bad: ...արդեն իսկ ակնհայտա որ էտ տրանսֆերը տապալվելա...սպասենք...  :Think:

----------


## GevSky

Փաստորեն Պեդրոն դուբլ արեց, Անրին հիշեց իրա խահել օրերը, դե իսկ Մեսսին պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար վերջում խփեց.... Ընդհանուր վերջում Պույոլը մանկական սխալ թույլ տվեց, Չիգրինսկին համեմատաբար ավելի վստահ էր, բայց մեկա չեն վստահում դրանից բհում է Պույոլի սխալը վերջում... Շատ ակտիվ էր Պեդրոն, Մեսսի ու Ինիեստան վատ չմտան խաղի մեջ, ինչը չէի ասի Խավիի մասին, Կեյտան լավն էր, Աբիդալը հուսալի, Պիկեն անվստահ էր բայց իրան հավաքեց ու ցույց տվեց որ խաղասկզբում իր սխալները պատահական էին, Իբրան ակտիվ էր նույնպես, ամեն դեպքում աշհատում էր...
Խաղն ինձ դուր եկավ, հետաքրքիր խաղ էր.... 
Սրանք իմ մտքերն էին խաղի վերաբերյալ :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.11.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

5-0 1-ին խաղակեսում անկապ դուրս էին տալիս մերոնք, 2-րդում տղեքը կայֆավատ էին լինում, լավ խաղացին: բացի 3 հոգուց 2-րդ կազմն էր խաղում: Գոլերը 2 հատ Բոյան, Պեդրո, Մեսսի, Չավի: Մեսսին, Չավին վերջում մտան էլի:  :Cool:

----------

DavitH (24.11.2009), h.s. (11.11.2009), Taurus (11.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven



----------


## Yellow Raven

Էրիկ Աբիդալն ու Յայա Տուրեն վարակվել են խոզագրիպով ու ներկայումս գտնվում են մեկուսացման մեջ :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Էրիկ Աբիդալն ու Յայա Տուրեն վարակվել են խոզագրիպով ու ներկայումս գտնվում են մեկուսացման մեջ


Իսկ Զլատանը վնասվածք ա ստացել ու բաց կթողնի Բիլբաոյի Ատլետիկի հետ այսօրվա խաղն ու ամենայն հավանականությանբ նաև Ինտերի հետ խաղը  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսքան տխուր նորություններ ֆոնի վրա ընդամենը մեկ ուրախ լուր՝ վնասվածքը լիովին ապաքինել է արդեն Գաբրիել Միլիտոն ու մոտակա ժամանակներս մեր պաշտպանների թիվը մեկով կավելանա :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Հա լավ կլնի էն անորակ ուկրաինացուց կպրծնենք որոշ չափով :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Բարսա - Ինտեր 
Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո հաշիվը 2-0  :Yahoo:  
'Պիկե, 'Պեդրո  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (25.11.2009), Աբելյան (25.11.2009), Նարե (25.11.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

սատկացնում են մերոնք  :Love:

----------


## Լեո

Ինիեստայի խաղը էսօր դուրս գալիս ա: Կարծում եմ՝ գոլ էլ կխփի  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Հերթական հաղթանակը  :Smile:  

*ԲԱՐՍԱ 2 - 0 Ինտեր*

----------

h.s. (25.11.2009), Ապե Ջան (25.11.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

սատկացրինք  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

Arman_I (25.11.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Շնորհավոր մեզ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վերջին տուրում ոչ-ոքին էլ բավական կլինի հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար :Smile: 
Ապրեն մերոնք :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Շուտվանից բարսան սենց խաղ չէր խաղացել, ես կասեի ՉԼ-ում դեռ էս սեզոնում սենց չէր խաղացել.. Այն էլ առանց առաջատար հարձակվողների... Ռեալ բռնվի :Smile:

----------

h.s. (25.11.2009), Yellow Raven (25.11.2009), Նարե (26.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

հա, իսկականից աչքի ընկնող խաղ էր..... ոնց ասում են, քեֆս բերեց.....




> Ռեալ բռնվի


բռնած ա  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (25.11.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին :Yahoo:  Շատ լավ խաղացին, սպասում եմ որ Ռեալին էլ արժանացնեն Ինտերի բախտին :Smile:

----------

Arman_I (25.11.2009), Yellow Raven (25.11.2009), Ապե Ջան (25.11.2009), Լեո (25.11.2009), Նարե (26.11.2009), Ներսես_AM (25.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> սպասում եմ որ Ռեալին էլ արժանացնեն Ինտերի բախտին


Մեղմ ես արտահայտվում  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Մեղմ ես արտահայտվում


ես նույնիսկ կասեի չափազանցված...  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> սպասում եմ որ Ռեալին էլ արժանացնեն Ինտերի բախտին


Նորմալ ես արտահայտվում :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

բայց ինչ ինքնավստահ եք

----------


## Լեո

Վալդես  :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## Լեո

*Գոոոոոոոո՜լ*  :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա 1 - 0 Ռեալ* 

 :Clapping: 

Շնորհավոր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

Ապրի Բարսելոնան: Ուժեղ էր: Դե Իբրահիմովիչի գոլն էլ վերջն էր: :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Հզորություն, գեղեցկություն, խաղ և հաղթանակ: Ահա Բարսան  :Smile:

----------


## Նարե

Ինչպես միշտ մենք լավագույնն ենք, շնորհավորրրրրրրր :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.11.2009), h.s. (30.11.2009), Երվանդ (01.12.2009), Լեո (30.11.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Շնորհավո՜ր :Smile: 
Իդ , դու էլ ես Բարսելոնա սիրում? :Shok:

----------

Երվանդ (01.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (30.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ապրեն տղեքը, ոչ մեկին չեմ կարա առանձնացնեմ :Love: 
Պույոլն ընդհանրապես փառահեղ հանդիպում անցկացրեց :Smile:  
Պիկեն, Աբիդալը,Ալվեշը,Ինիեստան ևս շատ լավ հանդիպում անցկացրեցին :Smile: 

Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, մի քիչ հիասթափվա Բուսկետսի հեռացումից, բայց էլի ապրեն, որ կարողացան պահել խաղի հաշիվը ու ստիպեցին ինձ գոռալ :Tongue: 

Իբրայի գոլը մահ էր :Goblin:

----------

h.s. (30.11.2009), Լեո (30.11.2009), Ներսես_AM (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նախ Վալդեսը էլի ֆանտաստիկ հանդիպում անցկացրեց: Ինքը սենց կարևոր խաղերին գերազանց ա տրամադրվում  :Smile:  Պիկեն ու մանավանդ Պույոլը  վերջն էին, մենակ Պույոլը 3 անգամ գնդակը փախցրեց հենց հարվածի պահին: Ալվեշը մինչև գոլային փոխանցումը հարձակման մեջ մեղմ ասած դուրս էր տալիս, բայց փոխանցումը հիանալի էր ուղղակի: 
Ու ընդհանրապես տղեքը վերջն են Ինտերի հետ խաղից 4 օր հետո սենց խաղ խաղալ ու խաղի 1/3ը 10 հոգով խաղալով, արդյունքը առավել քան գերազանց ա: Ու մի բան էլ հալալ Պեպին: Իրա տեղը մարզիչների 99%-ը հարձակվող կհաներ ու պաշտպան կմտցներ, իսկ Պեպը շարունակեց խաղալ նույն կազմով: 
Կարճ ասած փառահեղ հաղթանակ էր  :Love:

----------

h.s. (30.11.2009), Yellow Raven (30.11.2009), Երվանդ (01.12.2009), Լեո (30.11.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Էս խաղում մենակ Անրին չէր երևում: Երևի իրա գնալու ժամանակը հասելա :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Մի կարևոր նոր փուլ ա սկսվում կլասիկոների պատմության մեջ: Ինչպես Էտոնն էր համարյա բոլոր կլասիկոներում Ռեալին տհաճագույն անակնկալներ մատուցում, այնպես էլ Զլատանն ա սկսել նույն դերակատարությունը ստանձնել, և առաջին իսկ խաղում դա նրան հաջողվեց  :Hands Up:  Ու կարծում եմ դեռ շատ երկար ա հաջողվելու  :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

> Ու մի բան էլ հալալ Պեպին: Իրա տեղը մարզիչների 99%-ը հարձակվող կհաներ ու պաշտպան կմտցներ, իսկ Պեպը շարունակեց խաղալ նույն կազմով:


Ես տենց թիմ չգիտեմ, որ կարմիր քարտից հետո փոփոխություն չանեն կազմի մեջ... հենց կլասը դրա մեջ էր, որ մեկին հեռացնում են ամբողջ թիմը գիտի ոնց վերադասավորվի առանց կազմի փոխվելու, Դա խոսումա թիմի գերմակարդակի ու ֆուտբոլիստների միմյանց զգալու մասին.... Կան սենց նրբություններ որ ոչ բոլորն են նկատում....  Շատ հարուստ խաղ էր, հարուստ օրինակներով, տեսանք և Բարսային 10 հոգով մնալուց հետո, և Ռեալին նույն իրավիճակում, տարբերությունը բոլորը տեսան, թե ոնց խուճապի մատնվեցին... Պեպ կեցցես :Hi: 
Հ.Գ. գրառումս արդարացրեց ավատարիս :Smile:

----------

h.s. (01.12.2009), Երվանդ (01.12.2009)

----------


## 4a4

Բարսելոնան այսօրվա օրով խաղումա աշխարհում ամենադինամիկ ֆուտբոլը, ու իր պարտությունները պատահականություներ են, որն ապացուցվում է նման խաղերում...

----------


## GevSky

Ծանրագույն վնասվածքի պատճառով 580 օրով դուրս էր մնացել Բարսայի և Արգենտինայի հիմնական խաղացող՝ կենտրոնական պաշտպան Գաբրիել Միլիտոն, նա բաց թողեց համարյա 1,5 մրցաշրջան, այն էլ ինչպիսի մրցաշրջան, և հիմա նա պաշտոնապես ստացել է խաղերին մասնակցելու թույլտվություն: Շնորհավոր Միլիտո և Բարի գալուստ... դե քեզ տեսնեմ :Clapping:  :Bux:

----------

h.s. (01.12.2009), Yellow Raven (01.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (01.12.2009), Լեո (01.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ծանրագույն վնասվածքի պատճառով 580 օրով դուրս էր մնացել Բարսայի և Արգենտինայի հիմնական խաղացող՝ կենտրոնական պաշտպան Գաբրիել Միլիտոն, նա բաց թողեց համարյա 1,5 մրցաշրջան, այն էլ ինչպիսի մրցաշրջան, և հիմա նա պաշտոնապես ստացել է խաղերին մասնակցելու թույլտվություն: Շնորհավոր Միլիտո և Բարի գալուստ... դե քեզ տեսնեմ


Փաստորեն չորեքշաբթի օրը կայանալիք Խերես - Բարսելոնա խաղին նորեկ ենք ունենալու հա :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Ահա էնտեղ ոչ թե բարի գալուստ այլ բարի վերադարձ Կամպ Նոու :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

2009 թվականի Ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիր է դարձել Լիոնել Մեսսին :Hands Up:  Ընդ որում Մեսսիի հավաքած միավորները մոտ 2 անգամ շատ են եղել 2-րդ հորիզոնականը գրաված Ռոնալդուի միավորներից: 



> 1. Լիոնել Մեսսի («Բարսելոնա») - 473 ձայն
> 
> 2. Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու (« Մանչեսթե Յունայթեդ»/«Ռեալ») - 233
> 
> 3. Չավի («Բարսելոնա») - 170.
> 
> 4. Անդրես Ինյեստա («Բարսելոնա») - 149.
> 
> 5. Սամուել Էտո'Օ («Բարսելոնա»/«Ինտեր») - 75.
> ...

----------

Yellow Raven (01.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (01.12.2009), Լեո (01.12.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ Մեսսիին :Smile:  
Աստված տա նորից անցած մրցաշրջանի մարզավիճակը ձեռք բերի, որ մյուս տարի էլ դառնա «Ոսկե գնդակի» դափնեկիր :Smile: 

Ուխ, լավագույն հնգյակում 4-ը ներկայացնում են անցած տարվա Սուպեր-Բարսան :Love:

----------

Լեո (01.12.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Բարսան երեկ անցկացրեց 15-րդ տուրի իր հանդիպումը ժամանակից շուտ, քանի-որ բաց է թողնելու այնց աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությանը մասնակցելու պատճառով... 
Եվ այսպիսով Խերես-Բարսելոնա 0-2, գոլերը Անրի 46'. Իբրահիմովիչ 90+3'
Շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------

h.s. (03.12.2009), Yellow Raven (03.12.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------

h.s. (03.12.2009), Yellow Raven (03.12.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Այստեղ ավելի լավա երևում թե ինչ լավ պարապունք են արել տղեքը  :LOL:

----------

4a4 (11.12.2009), h.s. (03.12.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

- Կարող եմ փաստել, որ անցյալ տարվա Մադրիդ-Բարսա հաշիվը չի կրկնվի… Հատկապես այն բանի պատճառով, որ ինձ թվում է հնարավոր չի, որ իմ «Մադրիդը» «Բարսաին» երկու գոլ խփի…


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

h.s. (03.12.2009), Yellow Raven (03.12.2009)

----------


## Լեո

155-րդ *«Էլ կլասիկո»*-ի (29.11.09թ.) տեսագրությունը բարձր որակով և ռուսերեն մեկնաբանությամբ կարող եք ներբեռնել *այստեղից* (1.1GB)  :Smile:

----------

GevSky (10.12.2009), h.s. (05.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (05.12.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Դինամո Կ.  - Բարսելոնա 1:2 :Hands Up: 
Գոլերը` 1:0 - Միլևսկի (2), 1:1 - Չավի (33), 1:2 - Մեսսի (86)

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին: Եթե չհաշվենք Վալդեսի հերոսությունը, մնացած ամեն ինչ լավ էր:

----------

Yellow Raven (10.12.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Կիևի Դինամոյի հետ խաղում Մեսսին ստացավ վնասվածք ու նրա մասնակցությունը Էսպանյոլի հետ խաղին շատ մեծ հարցականի տակ է :Sad:  
Մենակ թե լուրջ բան չլինի:

----------


## Taurus

Messi-ին լավ չխաղաց, + վնասվածք :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Messi-ին լավ չխաղաց, + վնասվածք


Ինչքան ժամանակ չի կարա խաղա?

----------


## 4a4

չի ստացել վնասվացք Մեսին...

----------


## h.s.

> չի ստացել վնասվացք Մեսին...


Ոնց չի ստացել, Դինամոյի հետ խաղում դաշտից հանդերձարան գնալուց մենակ չէր կարում գնար :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ոնց չի ստացել, Դինամոյի հետ խաղում դաշտից հանդերձարան գնալուց մենակ չէր կարում գնար


լավ չի, երկար չի խաղալու?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վնասվաղքի պատճառով Մեսսին չի մասնակցի Espaniol-ի հետ այս սեզոնի վերջին հանդիպմանը
http://barca.ru/news/4644

----------


## davidus

արա, մեղկ ա էտ տղեն... խաղ չկա, որ մտածված չդնեն  ոտքերը ջարդեն..... խաղի ժամանակ որ նայում ես, երևում ա, հենց տեսնում ա վրան մի 100 հոգի վազում են, մի տեսակ սկսում ա կաշկանդվել.... վախենում ա տան ջարդեն-փշրեն...... 
թե իրան ով էր ասում տենց լավ ֆուտբոլիստ դառնա.....   :Pardon:   :Dntknw:   :Smile:

----------

h.s. (12.12.2009), Yellow Raven (12.12.2009)

----------


## 4a4

Բարսելոնան հախտեց 1…0 Եսպիանօլին....գօլը խփեց Իբռան..

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ահա և ավարտվեց Բարսելոնայի 2009-2010 թթ մրցաշրջանի այս տարվա հադիպումները, Բարսելոնան առաջին մրցաշրաջանում լուծեց իր առաջ դրված գրեթե բոլոր խնդիրները և տարին ավարտում է մրցաշրջանում զբաղեցնելով առաջին հորիզոնականը: 39 միավորով գլխավորելով մրցաշարային աղյուսակը, անցկացրած 15 հանդիպումների ընթացքում, նշեմ որ Բարսելոնան չունի պարտություն ինչպես իր խաղադաշտում այնպես էլ մրցակցի հարկի տակ հանդիպում անցկացնելիս: Գերազանցում է նաև խփած գնդակների քանակով, խփել 36 գնդակ ընդունելով աղյուսակի բոլոր թիմերին գերազանցելով 9 գնդակ: Փաստենք որ տեսել ենք գեր լարված հիանալի հադիպումներ, դերբիներ՝ որոնք ավարտվել են Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակով և մնում է սպասել, սպասել համբերությամբ մինչ մրցաշրջանի ավարտը: Երբ նորից մեր սիրելի Բարսան կպարգևի մեզ հաղթանակը վայելելու այդ հիանալի պահերը:
Աղբյուրը՝ Apeh Jan 
www.akumb.am - ից հատուկ ձեզ համար:

----------

4a4 (13.12.2009), davidus (13.12.2009), h.s. (13.12.2009), Yellow Raven (13.12.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ատլանտա - Բարսա 1:3 :Hands Up: 
Գոլերը՝ 1:0 - Ռոխաս 5՛, 1:1 - Բուսկետս 36՛, 1:2 - Մեսսի 56՛, 1:3 - Պեդրո 67՛

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին: Բարսան եզրափակիչում է :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Smile: 
Եզրափակիչում մրցակիցը կլինի Էստուդիանտեսը:

Այս խաղում ռեկորդի հեղինակ է դարձել Պեդրոն, որին հաջողվել է 1 տարվա ընթացքում գոլ խփել 6 մրցաշարերում :Smile: 
Իսկ Չավին Բարսայի կազմում անց է կացրել 500-րդ հանդիպումը:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (17.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ատլանտա - Բարսա 1:3
> Գոլերը՝ 1:0 - Ռոխաս 5՛, 1:1 - Բուսկետս 36՛, 1:2 - Մեսսի 56՛, 1:3 - Պեդրո 67՛
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին: Բարսան եզրափակիչում է
> Եզրափակիչում մրցակիցը կլինի Էստուդիանտեսը:
> 
> Այս խաղում ռեկորդի հեղինակ է դարձել Պեդրոն, որին հաջողվել է 1 տարվա ընթացքում գոլ խփել 6 մրցաշարերում
> Իսկ Չավին Բարսայի կազմում անց է կացրել 500-րդ հանդիպումը:


Երբա եզրափակիչը?

----------


## Taurus

> Երբա եզրափակիչը?



 19.12.2009, 20:00

----------

Ապե Ջան (17.12.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

:Smile:

----------

h.s. (17.12.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պեդրոո՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պեդրոո՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜


Հավասարեցրե՞ց :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ահա  :Love:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  Մեսսի՜՜՜ Մեսսի՜՜՜ Մեսսի՜՜՜ Մեսսի՜՜՜ Մեսսի՜՜՜  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեսսի՜՜՜ Մեսսի՜՜՜ Մեսսի՜՜՜ Մեսսի՜՜՜ Մեսսի՜՜՜


Վահի՞կ, տեսա՞ր՝ ինչ եղավ :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Վահի՞կ, տեսա՞ր՝ ինչ եղավ


ի՞նչ պիտի լիներ  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ի՞նչ պիտի լիներ


 :Jpit: 




> Տաաաաատ
> Կրվումա Բարսելոնան, մի բան արա, որ ինձ պատեպատ չտամ





> Ցույց են տալի՞ս հայկական ալիքներով, թե՞ ինտերնետով ես նայում
> 
> Կարող ա՞ Գվարդիոլան նորմալ կազմ չի հանել
> Էստուդիանտես, կրվի, էստուդիանտես, կրվի





> Չէ հա, տեքստային եմ հետևում
> Նորմալ կազմա, մենակ Ինիեստան չկա վնասվածքի պատճառով
> 
> Մալադեց տատ, դու իրանց դուխ տվիր երկրորդ խաղակեսի համար,տեսնենք





> Լավ, շատ մեծ չի կորուստը... հաջողություն Բարսելոնային


ճճճճճճճճճճճ

----------

Ներսես_AM (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Campione, campione  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  վերջ,
 իսկ ես ինետով էի նայում: SopCast-ով:
Տատ քեզ էլ  :Kiss:  դզումա էլի որ ճշտի կողմից էս լինում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

37' Մաուրո Բոսելլի 1-0	 
88' 1-1 Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեզ (assist Խերարդ Պիկե) Պիկեն վերջնաաա, սովորական հարձակման ժամանակ միացել էր գրոհի ու տուգանյինում գլխով պաս տվեց  :Love: 
110'	1-2 Լեոնել Մեսսի (assist Դանիել Ալվեշ) Մեսսի գոլը  :Love:  Ալվեշի ֆիրմային փոխանցումից հետո  :Love:

----------

h.s. (21.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (19.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր :Smile: 

Բայց դե տատի համար ճիշտը մեկն ա :Love:

----------

Ներսես_AM (20.12.2009), Սերխիո (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մերսի Տատ, Էս մի տիտղոսից դեռ չէինք ունեցել, էս էլ եղավ  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մերսի Տատ, Էս մի տիտղոսից դեռ չէինք ունեցել, էս էլ եղավ


Հիմա էտ խաղը որտեղից նայեմ?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էս ահավոր վատ որակա ամբողջ խաղը որտեշից բեռնեմ?

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր, մտան պատմության մեջ:

----------

h.s. (21.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (20.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ինչ կայֆ տարի էր  :Love:  Վեցից վեց գավաթ, աաաաա՜՜՜՜:

----------

Kita (22.12.2009), Taurus (21.12.2009)

----------


## Taurus

հզոր ենք էլի, հո զոռով չի :Tongue:

----------

Kita (22.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (20.12.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գմփցրինք :Love: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնայիս ֆանատներին ու տատուս :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (20.12.2009), h.s. (21.12.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ուշացումով շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.12.2009)

----------


## Cantona

> Ուշացումով շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին


Գուարդյոլան ոնց եր լացում ...  :LOL:  :LOL:  հրաշք է այդ տղան ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կազմա(Քուվեյթ)- Բարսելոնա 1-1  :Smile: 

82-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը բացելա Կրկիչը, իսկ 90-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը հավասարեցրելա եսիմ ով :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կազմա(Քուվեյթ)- Բարսելոնա 1-1 
> 
> 82-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը բացելա Կրկիչը, իսկ 90-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը հավասարեցրելա եսիմ ով


A.F.A. Dafeeri :Hands Up:

----------

Taurus (22.12.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Մեսսի, շնորհավոր... Դու իրոք արժանի էիր այդ տիտղոսին :Smile:

----------

h.s. (22.12.2009), Yellow Raven (22.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (22.12.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավորում եմ մեծ ֆուտբոլի բոլոր երկրպագուներին: Մեր աչքի առջև Բարսան կերտեց մի պատմությունը, որը կարծում եմ դեր երկար չի հաջողվի կրկնել ոչ ոքի  :Smile: 

Բարսա, ֆուտբոլի անվիճելի առաջատար աշխարհում  :Smile:

----------

Arman_I (25.12.2009), h.s. (22.12.2009), Yellow Raven (22.12.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Երեկ մեկ անգամ էլ ապացուցվեց ,որ կա երկու Բարսա՝ Մեսսիով ու առանց Մեսսի...

ու տոները հեչ կապ չուներ,ետ պատճառ չբերել

Իսկ իբրահիմովիչը սրիկայի պես պահեց իրան  :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ դու նայել ես երեկվա խաղը? :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

նայել եմ առաջինի կեսը ու երկրորդ խաղակեսը ամբողջությամբ Վահիկ ջան , ու առտառոց բան չեմ տեսել ,իսկ պաշտպանությունը թույլ էր մի այլ կարգի ,բացի Պույոլի անձնվեր խաղից

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ կարծիքով Բարսան իրա լավագույն խաղը ցույց տվեց հարձակման գծում, մենակ Իբրան չէր խաղում, ուղղակի երեկ Վիլյառեալն էլ շատ կոկիկ խաղ ցույց տվեց ու արժանի էր 1 միավորի :Smile: 
Ես Մեսսիի բացակայությունը հարձակման գծում անգամ չզգացի էլ :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ափսոս Պույոլը վերջում իրա սխալների տեղը հանեց, թե չե տարվա սկիզբը էլ ավելի տխուր կլիներ:

----------


## 4a4

Չնայաց խաղը ավարտվեց 1…1 սակայն Բարսելոնան ցույց տվեց գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ.Պեդռոն դառնալույա աշխարի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ.Բուդգեյստը լավագույն հենակետայինը.

----------

Yellow Raven (03.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա - Սեվիլյա 1:2* 



Գեղեցիկ և գրագետ խաղ Սևիլյաի ֆուտբոլսիտների կողմից, իսկ Պեպը չգիտես ինչու խաղադաշատ էր հանել իր 2-րդ կազմը բացառությամբ Մեսսի, որի մոտ այդքան էլ լավ չեր ստացվում ամեն ինչ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գավաթում մնալու հույսերը շատ քիչ են, բայց պետք չի հանձնվել, ես հավատում եմ Բարսայի ուժերին :Smile: 
Պատասխան խաղը հունվարի 13-ին :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Գավաթում մնալու հույսերը շատ քիչ են, բայց պետք չի հանձնվել, ես հավատում եմ Բարսայի ուժերին
> Պատասխան խաղը հունվարի 13-ին


Էտ գավաթներից գլուխ չեմ հանում, հիմա էտ աղյուսակը որտեղից ճարեմ գավաթի խաղերի?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աղյուսակ չկա, էս 1/8 եզրափակչի առաջին խաղն էր... Պատասխան խաղն էլ Սևիլիայի հարկի տակա կայանալու, 2 խաղի արդյունքում կորոշվի այն թիմը, որը կնվաճի 1/4 եզրափակչի ուղեգիր: :Smile: 
Կարճ ասած փլեյ-օֆֆ :Jpit: 
Գավաթի մյուս խաղերը էսօր ու վաղն են :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (06.01.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Գավաթում մնալու հույսերը շատ քիչ են, բայց պետք չի հանձնվել, ես հավատում եմ Բարսայի ուժերին
> Պատասխան խաղը հունվարի 13-ին


Վահի՞կ  :LOL: 
2 գոլա էլի եղածը, մարտական սաստավ հանի լավ էլ կմնան, հլը երեկվա սաստավի դեմ մի եսիմինչ չէր խաղում Սևիլիան մի քանի գրոհ ընդամենը կազմակերպեց, աբուշ Չիգրինսկին էլ էշ-էշ պենալ սարքեց:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահի՞կ 
> 2 գոլա էլի եղածը, մարտական սաստավ հանի լավ էլ կմնան, հլը երեկվա սաստավի դեմ մի եսիմինչ չէր խաղում Սևիլիան մի քանի գրոհ ընդամենը կազմակերպեց, աբուշ Չիգրինսկին էլ էշ-էշ պենալ սարքեց:


Հա բայց ես չեմ հիշում Պիսխուանում  վերջին անգամ ովա Սևիլիային 2 գոլի տարբերությամբ հաղթել :Jpit: 
Բացի այդ,մեկա Կեյտա-ի ու Տուրեի վրա հույս չի կարա դնի Պեպը, հետևաբար վիճակը էդքան էլ լավ չի... Չէ,շատ դժվարա լինելու :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սևիլյաից էլ Կանուտը չկա,իսկ նրա դերը ավելի մեծ ա

----------

Ներսես_AM (06.01.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հա բայց ես չեմ հիշում Պիսխուանում  վերջին անգամ ովա Սևիլիային 2 գոլի տարբերությամբ հաղթել
> Բացի այդ,մեկա Կեյտա-ի ու Տուրեի վրա հույս չի կարա դնի Պեպը, հետևաբար վիճակը էդքան էլ լավ չի... Չէ,շատ դժվարա լինելու


Բուսկետսը նորմալ ա երեկ հիանալի հանդիպում անցկացրեց: Հարձակումը լավ էր, կիսապաշտպանությունից ներքև լրիվ բորշ էր: Տիագո, Ջոնաթան Դոս սանթոս, Չիգրինսկի: Համոզված եմ մարտական կազմ հանի Պեպը կանցնենք Սևիլիային:  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (06.01.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բուսկետսը նորմալ ա երեկ հիանալի հանդիպում անցկացրեց: Հարձակումը լավ էր, կիսապաշտպանությունից ներքև լրիվ բորշ էր: Տիագո, Ջոնաթան Դոս սանթոս, Չիգրինսկի: Համոզված եմ մարտական կազմ հանի Պեպը կանցնենք Սևիլիային:


Բուսկետսը խաղու՞մ էր երեկ :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա լավ նայեցի :Jpit:  67-րդ րոպեինա մտել :Jpit: 
Իսկ Ջոնաթան Դոս Սանթոսը հաստատ չի խաղացել :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դոս սանթոսը կարեղա  :Blush:  մի քիչ խմուկ էի, սաստավները դիր էլի մի հատ ստեղ

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Բարսելոնա*

Դարպասապահ:Պինտո
Պաշտպաններ:Ալվես, Չիգրինսկի,Միլիտո, Մաքսվել
Կիսապաշտպաններ: Մարկես, Ինիեստա, Տյագո Ալկանտարա
Հարձակվողներ: Մեսսի,Պեդրո, Բոյան

*Փոխարինումներ՝* 

Իբրահիմովիչ-----Պեդրո (ընդմիջում)
Բուսկետս-----Միլիտո (67-րդ րոպե)
Չավի--------Տյագո(72-րդ րոպե)

*Սևիլիա*

Դարպասապահ: Պալոպ
Պաշտպաններ: Կոնկո, Դրագուտինովիչ, Էսկյուդե, Նավարրո
Կիսապաշտպաններ: Ռոմարիկ,Լոլո, Պերոտտի, Խեսուս Նավաս, Դիեգո Կապել
Հարձակվող: Արունա Կոնե

*Փոխարինումներ՝* 

Ռենատո-----Խեսուս Նավաս (ընդմիջում)
Նեգրեդո-----Արունա Կոնե (70-րդ րոպե)
Դուշեր--------Լոլո(83-րդ րոպե)

----------

Ապե Ջան (07.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (06.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Տեներիֆե -Բարսելոն 0-3

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վերջնական հաշիվը 0-5 Գոլերը Մեսսի, Մեսսի, Պույոլ, Մեսսի, ու եսիմով ինքնագոլ Պեդրոյի հիանալի խաղից շշկռված:  :Love:

----------

h.s. (11.01.2010), Լեո (11.01.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Բայց ես, տենցել ինքնագոլ չնկատեցի.. ու իմ կարծիքով 5-րդ գոլը Պեդրոյի հաշվին պետքա լինի, չնայած դա այնքանել կարևոր չի ընդհանուր առմամբ, բայց շատ կարևորա 0-5 հաշվի դեպքում նաև Պեդրոյի հիանալի՝ արագության, տեխնիկայի և ռեակցիայի հաշվին հիանալի խաղի շնորհիվ :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (11.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Մինչև երեկ Ռեալը խփած գնդակներով փոքր առավելություն ուներ Բարսայից (3 գնդակ), բայց երեկվա 0-5-ից հետո այդ ցուցանիշները հավասարվեցին (42-ական գոլ)  :Smile:  Իսկ բաց թողած գնդակներով առավելություն ունի Բարսան՝ 10 գնդակ Ռեալի 13-ի դիմաց  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (11.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (11.01.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Շնորհավոր :Smile: 

էս էլ գոլերը: 8:24-ում պարզ երևումա, որ ինքնագոլա :Wink:

----------

Լեո (11.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Մալադեց Բոյանին, 3 հիանալի գոլային փոխանցում կատարեց Մեսիին  :Hands Up: 
Շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ Անրին սկսել ա կամաց-կամաց դուրս մնալ հիմնական կազմից: Կարծես սկսել ա մի տեսակ հետ մնալ Բարսային հատուկ թիմային արագ տեմպից  :Sad:

----------


## Barcamaniac

http://barcelonians.ucoz.com/ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին դուր կգա, լավ սայթ ա :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.01.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր թռնում ենք գավաթից :Jpit: 

01:00 Սևիլիա-Բարսելոնա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չեք չռնի, տեսեք Պեպը ինչա անելու:

----------


## Լեո

> Էսօր թռնում ենք գավաթից


 Ոչինչ, էդպես էլ ա պատահում  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (14.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

ես կգերադասեի այսօրվա հաղթանակը Սևիլիյաի նկատմամբ ,իսկ շաբաթ օրը՝ ոչ-ոքի

----------


## Լեո

> ես կգերդասյի այսօրվա հաղթանակը Սևիլիյաի նկատմամբ ,իսկ շաբաթ օրը՝ ոչ-ոքի


Ես էլ կգերադասեի, եթե իհարկե այսօրվա հաղթանակը 0-1 հաշվից տարբեր հաշվով կլիներ: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում երկու խաղում էլ ակնկալում եմ հաղթանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Թռանք, բայց կրեցինք խաղը: Կարևորը ռեալի պես խայտառակ չեղանք: Թռել ենք ուժեղ թթիմից, կրելով, հավասար գոլերով: Հիմա կարանք շաբաթը մի խաղ խաղանք, ոչ թե երկու(բացի Չեմպիոնների Լիգայից)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սպասում էի, որ դուրս կմնանք գավաթից... Ամեն ինչ իր ավարտն ունի, նույնն էլ Բարսայի էս գեղեցիկ հաղթարշավը :Smile: 
Էս դիմակայությունը նմանեցրեցի 2006/2008 ՉԼ խաղարկության Լիվերպուլ-Բարսելոնա դիմակայությանը, գրեթե նույն պատկերը եղավ բոլոր ասպեկտներում... Անցած անգամ էդ պարտությունից հետո խոր ճգնաժամ սկսվեց, հուսանք էս անգամ տենց չի լինի :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (14.01.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Սպասում էի, որ դուրս կմնանք գավաթից... Ամեն ինչ իր ավարտն ունի, նույնն էլ Բարսայի էս գեղեցիկ հաղթարշավը
> Էս դիմակայությունը նմանեցրեցի 2006/2008 ՉԼ խաղարկության Լիվերպուլ-Բարսելոնա դիմակայությանը, գրեթե նույն պատկերը եղավ բոլոր ասպեկտներում... Անցած անգամ էդ պարտությունից հետո խոր ճգնաժամ սկսվեց, հուսանք էս անգամ տենց չի լինի


Սա ուղղակի պարտություն չէր, ըստ իս սա լավ մտածված դիպլոմատիկ ու կշռադատված քայլ էր՝ ռիսկի չդիմելու համար, և շատ գեղեցիկ ու արժանապատիվ թագավորական գավաթից հրաժարական... ինչը չէի ասի որոշ «բարձրակարգ» թիմերի մասին :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սա ուղղակի պարտություն չէր, ըստ իս սա լավ մտածված դիպլոմատիկ ու կշռադատված քայլ էր՝ ռիսկի չդիմելու համար, և շատ գեղեցիկ ու արժանապատիվ թագավորական գավաթից հրաժարական... ինչը չէի ասի որոշ «բարձրակարգ» թիմերի մասին


Բարձրակարգ թիմերը, եթե պարտվում են, չեն ներկայացնում դա որպես դիպլոմատիկ քայլ: Լավ ա չասիր՝ 61 թվի Վիեննայի կոնվենցիայի 57-րդ չգրված հոդվածի համաձայն բարսելոնը չէր կարող վերցնել արքայական կոչվող գավաթը ոչ այլ կերպ, քան Ռեալի համաձայնությամբ:

----------

Tyler (15.01.2010), Yellow Raven (15.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես էլ կգերադասեի, եթե իհարկե այսօրվա հաղթանակը 0-1 հաշվից տարբեր հաշվով կլիներ: 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում երկու խաղում էլ ակնկալում եմ հաղթանակ


Ափսոս հենց 0-1 էլ եղավ  :Sad: 
Բայց ոչինչ, դեռևս 5 գավաթ մեզ է սպասում  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (15.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (14.01.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

http://barcelonians.ucoz.com/ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին դուր կգա, լավ սայթ ա

----------


## GevSky

Աստղ քեզ սենց ասեմ, ես գիտեի որ կպարտվեն մինչև Սեվիլյայի հետ առաջին խաղը, ու հոգու խորքում գտնում էի որ տենց ավելի լավ կլինի ու տենց պետքա.... Մեկել ասեմ որ կա պարտվել էլ կա պարտվել էլ...
Ես պարտություն չէմ արդարացնում, այլ գտնում եմ դրա մեջ դրական կողմեր, նույն դրական կողմերը ռեալը ստացավ... Բայց տարբերությամբ, որ Ռեալին չեր սազում այդպես դուրս գալ արդ տուրնիրից....

----------


## Լեո

> ես գիտեի որ կպարտվեն մինչև Սեվիլյայի հետ առաջին խաղը, ու հոգու խորքում գտնում էի որ տենց ավելի լավ կլինի ու տենց պետքա....


Գև ջան, իսկ Չեմպիոնների լիգայից ի՞նչ կա, նորություն բան-ման, է՞դ էլ են պարտվելու  :Jpit:

----------

Ներսես_AM (16.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ քեզ սենց ասեմ, ես գիտեի որ կպարտվեն մինչև Սեվիլյայի հետ առաջին խաղը, ու հոգու խորքում գտնում էի որ տենց ավելի լավ կլինի ու տենց պետքա.... Մեկել ասեմ որ կա պարտվել էլ կա պարտվել էլ...
> Ես պարտություն չէմ արդարացնում, այլ գտնում եմ դրա մեջ դրական կողմեր, նույն դրական կողմերը ռեալը ստացավ... Բայց տարբերությամբ, որ Ռեալին չեր սազում այդպես դուրս գալ արդ տուրնիրից....


Ինչքան էլ փորձենք պարտությունը արդարացնել կամ քո ասած տարբերակով՝ դրական կողմեր գտնել, միշտ էլ ցավոտ ա պարտությունը: Ես էլ չեմ կարծում, որ դու իրոք ուզում էիր, որ Բարսելոնան դուրս մնա պայքարից:

----------

Yellow Raven (15.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (16.01.2010)

----------


## Taurus

դրական կողմ չկա, ոչ էլ դա ինչ-որ քայլ էր, ուղղակի թերագնահատեց 1ին խաղում հակառակորդին, ու շատ տխուր ա, որ կիսամեռած Սեվիլլիան կարում ա Բարսային իրա դաշտում կրի: Դա չի նշանակում որ Սեվիլիիան ուժեղ ա, էսօր մերօնք Իսպանիայում բոլորից էլ ուժեղ են, ու երեկոյան նույն Սեվիլիիային 2,3 գոլով կրելու են,

----------

h.s. (16.01.2010), Yellow Raven (16.01.2010), Լեո (16.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (16.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

FC Barcelona vs Sevilla 3:0 գոլերը՝ 49ր J. Escudé (o.g.), 70ր P. Rodriguez, 85ր L. Messi 100-րդ գնդակը Բարսելոնայի կազմում անցկացրած պաշտոնական հանդիպումներում:

----------


## GevSky

Barcelona 4 - 0 Sevilla.... և այսպես Բարսան ջախջախեց Սեվիլյային՝ ապացուցելով, որ երբ իրեն պետք է ինքը իրանը կանի, այն էլ ինչպես... Դե իսկ Մեսսին իր հերթին ապացուցեց, որ եթե պետք է խփել սեփական 100-րդ գնդակը, ապա նա պատրաստ է խփել նաև 101-րդը.... ՈՒզում եմ օգտվել առիթից և ցավակցել Ռեալի երկրպագուներին պարտության և 5 միավորով հիմնական մրցակցին զիջելու  համար, և շնորհավորել բոլոր կուլեներին կես մրցաշրջանը ավարտելով վստահ առաջին հորիզոնականով.... այսինքն 5 միավորով ամենամոտիկ մրցակցից առաջ անցնելու կապակցությամբ :Hands Up:  :Smile:  :Tongue: 
Հ.Գ. Ինչ լավա , որ Ռեալիստ չեմ

----------

DavitH (21.01.2010), h.s. (17.01.2010), Yellow Raven (21.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Էսօրվա խաղը, ֆուտբոլային լեզվով ասած, բոմբ էր 

Այս նվիրական պահին կրկին ուզում եմ հիշել մեր սիրելի Ռեալին, ով այժմ արդեն բոլոր ցուցանիշներով հետ է մնում Բարսայից (ինչպես սովորաբար): Ռեալի միակ առավելությունը խփած գնդակների քանակն էր, որը անցած տուրում Բարսան հավասարեցրեց, իսկ այս տուրում արդեն առաջ անցավ:


Հ.Գ. Կանխատեսում: 2068թ. - Ռեալ - չեմպիոն:

----------

GevSky (17.01.2010), h.s. (17.01.2010), Yellow Raven (21.01.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին :Hands Up:  Շատ լավ խաղ էր, մենակ էն ախմախ մեկնաբանն էլ որ չլիներ, ամեն ինչ վաբշե լավ կլիներ :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (17.01.2010), Լեո (17.01.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Ասեմ, որ միակ մարդը, ով արժանի չէր այս հաշվին դա Պալոպն էր.... Բարսան արդյունքում խաղում էր Պալոպի հետ... իմիջի այլոց Վալդեսը նույնպես  դաշտում լավագույններից մեկն էր

----------


## Taurus

Պալոպը գավաթային խաղում իր պահվածքից հետո աչքիցս ընկավ, տղա չի էտի

----------


## GevSky

> Պալոպը գավաթային խաղում իր պահվածքից հետո աչքիցս ընկավ, տղա չի էտի


Հա դե Ռոնալդունել տղա չի, բայց մեկ-մեկ լավա խաղում :LOL:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Դուք գիտեք ՝ս վերջն ա՞: Ռեալը Մալագային էլ չի կրելու: Առաջին խաղաշրջանը յոթ միավորով առաջ ենք լինելու:

----------

DavitH (21.01.2010), Սերխիո (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վալյադոլիտ - Բարսելոնա 23.01.10 ժամը 23:00

----------

Yellow Raven (22.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Վալիադոլիդ 0 - 3 Բարսա  :Cry: 

21' Չավի
22' Ալվեշ
56' Մեսսի

----------

h.s. (24.01.2010), Yellow Raven (24.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շաաատ գեղեցիկ առաջին խաղակես: Ալվեշը և Չավին դարձան գեղեցիկ գոլերի հեղինակ: Անրիի մոտ խաղը չէր ստացվում, բայց կարողացավ կատարել մեկ շրջադարձ դիպուկ հարված դեպորտիվոյի դարպասին. իսկ այդ դրվագում շաաատ լավ խաղաց դեպորտիվոի դարպասապահը, որսալով գնդակը: Ընդհանուր առմամբ դեպոտիվոն էլ վատ խաղ ցույց չտվեց Բարսելոնայի դեմ: Փորձում էր, ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում փորձում էր գոնե խփել արժանապատվության գնդակը, բայց դա էլ չհաջողվեց: Քիչ երևացին Բարսելոնայի հարձակվողներից Անրին և Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչը: Այսպիսով Բարսելոնան շարունակում է իր խոշոր հաշիվներով տարած խաղերի թիվը շատացնել: Վերջին մի քանի տուրերում Բարսելոնան շաաատ նման էր իր անցած տարվա խաղամակարդակին:

----------

GevSky (24.01.2010), Yellow Raven (24.01.2010), Լեո (24.01.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Հա այսպիսով Բարսան  հաղաշրջանի կեսն ավարտում է առանց պարտության, և դա հերթական ռեկորդն է ու այն դեպքում երբ կանհատեսում էին այս տարի Բարսայի մոր անկում... իսկ վերևվում դեպորի տեղը վայադոլիդ պետքա լիներ, բայց դե բոլորն էլ հասկացան :Wink:

----------

h.s. (24.01.2010), Yellow Raven (24.01.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Բայց Ալվեսի գոլը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Ուզում էր բարձրից պաս տար, բայց գոլ խփեց:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա այսպիսով Բարսան  հաղաշրջանի կեսն ավարտում է առանց պարտության, և դա հերթական ռեկորդն է ու այն դեպքում երբ կանհատեսում էին այս տարի *Բարսայի մոր* անկում... իսկ վերևվում դեպորի տեղը վայադոլիդ պետքա լիներ, բայց դե բոլորն էլ հասկացան


Վայ քու, սրա մասին չգիտեի  :Shok: 

Ուզում եմ նշել նաև Վալդեսի փայլուն խաղի մասին: Արդեն 2-3 խաղ է, Վալդեսը ուղղակի անթերի է, անհավանական գնդակներ է հետ մղում: Տաղանդավոր դարպասապահ է մեր Վարդգեսը, բայց երբեմն ինքն իր կատարած ամբողջ աշխատանքը կարծես ջուրն է գցում՝ պարզագույն իրավիճակներում իրեն դրսևորելով ՀՀ հավաքականի իսկական ֆուտբոլիստի պես  :Sad: 

Բայց դե Լա Լիգայի անցած տարվա լավագույն դարպասապահը էս տարի էլ է հավակնում նույն կոչմանը  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (24.01.2010), Taurus (25.01.2010), Yellow Raven (24.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Անրիի շրջադարձ հարվածը շատ սիրուն էր, ափսոս գոլ չեղավ, «բելիսիմո» կլիներ  :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (24.01.2010), Yellow Raven (24.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Անրիի շրջադարձ հարվածը շատ սիրուն էր, ափսոս գոլ չեղավ, «բելիսիմո» կլիներ


Հա շաատ գեղեցիկ հարված էր: Լավ կլիներ որ գոլ լիներ: Ավելի կգեղեցկանար հանդիպումը: Բայց այդ դրվագում շատ ճիշտ ու վստահ գործեց Դեպորտիվոի դարպասապաը:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հա շաատ գեղեցիկ հարված էր: Լավ կլիներ որ գոլ լիներ: Ավելի կգեղեցկանար հանդիպումը: Բայց այդ դրվագում շատ ճիշտ ու վստահ գործեց Դեպորտիվոի դարպասապաը:


ետ երեկ  Դեպորի հատ էլի ա խաղացե լ?

----------

h.s. (24.01.2010), Yellow Raven (24.01.2010), Լեո (24.01.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ետ երեկ  Դեպորի հատ էլի ա խաղացե լ?


Իրականում եթերում կրկնությունա գնացել, Վալյադոլիդի հետ ուրբաթ էին խաղացել ու չէին ցույց տվել,որ շաբաթ օրը Դեպորի հետ խաղի ժամին ցույց տային ու սաղիս խաբեին :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (24.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ետ երեկ  Դեպորի հատ էլի ա խաղացե լ?


Չէ, ուղղակի Դեպորի դարպասապահը տրիբունայից դիտուր էր խաղը, ու Անրիի հարվածից հետո գնդակը սլացավ տրիբունա՝ ուղիղ նրա մոտ: Նա էլ բռնեց, հետ շպրտեց խաղադաշտ:

----------

h.s. (24.01.2010), Yellow Raven (24.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շփոթվել եմ նենց ձեզ լավ եք զգում:

----------


## GevSky

> Շփոթվել եմ նենց ձեզ լավ եք զգում:


Էլի տեղեր կան Վայադոլիդը Դեպորի հետ ես շփոթել, հետաքրքիրա ինչո՞վ են ասոցացվում իրանք իրար հետ քո մոտ, իսկ ընդհանրապես հանգիստ եղեք Դեպորի հերթն էլ կգա :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Նոր Բարսելոնայի ամբողջական կազմն էի նայում և հետաքրքիր միտք առաջացավ մոտ: Որոշեցի ֆուտբոլիստներին դասակարգել ըստ նրանց՝ իմ սիրելու չափի  :Smile:  , Չնայած բոլորին էլ սիրում եմ, բայցև...
Եվ այսպես.

1. Չավի
2. Մեսսի
3. Պույոլ
4. Ինիեստա
5. Անրի
6. Ալվեշ
7. Պիկե
8. Աբիդալ
9. Վալդես
11. Իբրահիմովիչ
12. Պեդրո 
13. Բոյան
14. Կեյտա
15. Բուսկետս
16. Տուրե
17.  Միլիտո
18. Պինտու
19. Մաքսվել
20. Ժեֆրեն
21. Չիգրինսկի


Ահա և իմ անհատական հիթ շքերթը  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (25.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Նոր Բարսելոնայի ամբողջական կազմն էի նայում և հետաքրքիր միտք առաջացավ մոտ: Որոշեցի ֆուտբոլիստներին դասակարգել ըստ նրանց՝ իմ սիրելու չափի  , Չնայած բոլորին էլ սիրում եմ, բայցև...
> Եվ այսպես.
> 
> 1. Չավի
> 2. Մեսսի
> 3. Պույոլ
> 4. Ինիեստա
> 5. Անրի
> 6. Ալվեշ
> ...


Պինտո 18-րդ տեղ.... վատ չի:

----------


## Լեո

> Պինտո 18-րդ տեղ.... վատ չի:


Պինտուն լավ էլ տեղում ա, ուղղակի Չիգրինսկին ա շատ բարձր հորիզոնականում հայտնվել: Մեծ հաճույքով նրան ցուցակից ընդհանրապես դուրս կշպ... կհանեի  :Sad: 

Հլը դուք էլ կազմեք  :Wink:  Հետաքրքիր կլինի ինչքան են համընկնում Բարսայի երկրպագուների նախապատվությունները  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ ցուցակը շատ փոփոխականա, հիմա ինչ գրում եմ,վաղը լրիվ ուրիշ ձևիա լինելու նախապես ասեմ :Jpit: 

1. Մեսսի
2. Չավի
3. Ինիեստա
4. Պույոլ
5. Ալվեշ
6. Իբրահիմովիչ
7. Պիկե
8. Վալդես
9. Անրի
11. Աբիդալ
12. Կեյտա
13. Բուսկետս
14. Պեդրո
15. Բոյան
16. Տուրե
17. Մաքսվել
18. Միլիտո
19. Պինտո
20. Չիգրինսկի
21. Ժեֆրեն

 :Smile:

----------

Լեո (25.01.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Իմ հիթ շքերթը ունի էս տեսքը

1. Չավի
2. Ինիեստա
3. Մեսսի
4. Վալդես
5. Պեդրո
6. Պույոլ
7. Աբիդալ
8. Կեյտա
9. Բոյան
11. Տուրե
12. Անրի
13. Մարկես
14. Ալվես
15. Միլիտո
16. Բուսկետս
17. Պիկե
18. Իբրահիմովիչ
19. Մաքսվել
20. Պինտո
21. Ժեֆրեն
22. Չիգրինսկի

Ոնց որ Մարկեսի մոռացել եք:
Իբրահիմովիչին ամաչեցի ավելի ցածր դնեմ, բայց կարելի էր: Էտո՛ո-ն լիներ կդնեի չորրորդ տեղում:

----------

Լեո (25.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

1. Մեսսի
2. Ինիեստա
3. Պիկե
4. Չավի
5. Պեդրո
6. Պույոլ
7. Ալվես
8. Կեյտա
9. Անրի
11. Մարկեզ
12. Իբրահիմովիչ
13. Մարկես
14. Աբիդալ
15. Միլիտո
16. Բոյան
17. Վալդես
18. Բուսկետս
19. Մաքսվել
20. Չիգրինսկի
21. Ժեֆրեն
22. Պինտո

Բայց որ Վիլլան Բարսաում լիներ է՝՝՝
Մեսսին ու Վիլյան կփայլեին իրար հետ:

----------

Լեո (25.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պինտուն լավ էլ տեղում ա, ուղղակի Չիգրինսկին ա շատ բարձր հորիզոնականում հայտնվել: Մեծ հաճույքով նրան ցուցակից ընդհանրապես դուրս կշպ... կհանեի 
> 
> Հլը դուք էլ կազմեք  Հետաքրքիր կլինի ինչքան են համընկնում Բարսայի երկրպագուների նախապատվությունները


Չէ չէ շպրտել պետք չի: Սպասենք կարողա իրեն թիմին հարմարվելու ավելի երկար ժամանակա պետք:
Պեպը մի բան գիտի,  որ բերեց Բարսա:
Համել հո բոլորը մեկ չեն: Մեկը մի քիչ ավելի շուտա հարմարվում թիմին, մեկը ավելի ուշ: Սպասել է պետք:

----------


## Լեո

Ժող էս հատու՞կ ա ստացվել, որ ոչ մեկիս մոտ 10-րդ հորիզոնական չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ոնց որ Մարկեսի մոռացել եք:


Ես Մարկեսին 10-րդ տեղում էի գրել, բայց տեղադրելուց պատահական ջնջել եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժող էս հատու՞կ ա ստացվել, որ ոչ մեկիս մոտ 10-րդ հորիզոնական չկա


Copy ենք արել դասավորել մեր ցանկացած հորիզոնակաները ու չենք էլ նկատել: բայց լավ մեթոդա ես, մարդուն փորձելու:

----------


## Սերխիո

1.Չիգրինսկի
2.Անրի
3.Աբիդալ
4.Ինեստա
5.Պիկե

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Եթե հնգյակ ուրեմն սենց`

1. Մեսսի
2. Չավի
3. Պիկե
4. Ալվեշ
5. Պույոլ

բա Ինիեստաս... ափսոս տեղ չմնաց:

----------


## DavitH

ես էլ իմ կարծիքը  :Smile: 
1. Մեսսի
2. Անրի
3. Ինիեստա
4. Պույոլ
5. Չավի
6. Ալվեշ
7. Պիկե
8. Աբիդալ
9. Վալդես
10.Մարկես
11. Բոյան
12. Իբրահիմովիչ
13. Տուրե
14. Պեդրո
15. Կեյտա
16. Բուսկետս
17. Միլիտո
18. Պինտու
19. Մաքսվել
20. Ժեֆրեն
21. Չիգրինսկի

----------

Լեո (26.01.2010)

----------


## Taurus

Երևի սենց
1. Մարկես
2. Ինեստա
3. Բոժան
4-8. Անրի, Մեսսի, Պույոլ, Չավի, Պիկե

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Սպորտինց - Բարսելոնա* 30-01-2010

----------

Yellow Raven (27.01.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Էս տարի սաղ խաղերը ուշ ժամի են սկսվում: Սպորտինգի դե խաղը 23:00

----------


## Yere1

կարճ կոնկրետ _ԲԱՌՍԵԼՈՆԱՅԻՑ_  լավը չկա

----------

GevSky (31.01.2010), h.s. (31.01.2010), Yellow Raven (30.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.01.2010), Լեո (30.01.2010), Նարե (31.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Սպորտինգ 0 - 1 Բարսա
30' Պեդրո

 :Sad:

----------

Yellow Raven (31.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (31.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էլ ոչինչ վատ չէր, ապրեն տխեքը, իրենց վատ չդրսևորեցին: Ճիշտա խոշոր հաշիվ չի, բայց դե մեկ մեկ էլ սենցա պետք:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Տղերքը լավ էլ խաղացին, ուղղակի գոլերը չէին ստացվում: Ամեն դեպքում երեք միավոր ա: Պիկեն ու Պույոլը բաց ե՞ն թողելու հաջորդ խաղը: Պույոլը հինգ դեղին ա ստացել, բայց Պիկեն չեմ հիշում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Տղերքը լավ էլ խաղացին, ուղղակի գոլերը չէին ստացվում: Ամեն դեպքում երեք միավոր ա: Պիկեն ու Պույոլը բաց ե՞ն թողելու հաջորդ խաղը: Պույոլը հինգ դեղին ա ստացել, բայց Պիկեն չեմ հիշում:


Չէ Պիկեն դեռ 4 դեղին քարտ ունի, հետևաբար կմասնակցի մյուս հանդիպմանը :Smile: 
Ժեֆֆրենն ու Կեյտան էլ վերադարձան շարք, Խետաֆեի հետ խաղին մենակ Պույոլը չի կարա մասնակցի :Smile:

----------

Taurus (02.02.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Կարևորը Պույոլի տեղը Չիգրինսկին չխաղա, թող Մարկեսը լինի, հեն ա լավ էր խաղում:

----------


## Լեո

> Կարևորը Պույոլի տեղը Չիգրինսկին չխաղա, թող Մարկեսը լինի, հեն ա լավ էր խաղում:


Չիգրինսկին էդ խաղում շանս կունենա փոխարինման դուրս գալ, եթե տվյալ պահին հաշիվը 3-0 լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Taurus (02.02.2010), Yellow Raven (03.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա - Խետաֆե*  *06-02-2010*  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դե ուրիշ են էլի :Smile: 



ո՞վ կարա հն :Tongue:

----------

h.s. (05.02.2010), Taurus (05.02.2010), Yeghoyan (05.02.2010), Yellow Raven (05.02.2010), Լեո (05.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ո՞վ կարա հն


Ռեալը  :Lol2:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.02.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Բարսա-Խետաֆե խաղին
Իմ կարծիքով՝                                 
 Անրի-Իբրա-Մեսսի
Կեյտա-Ինիեստա-Խավի
Աբիդալ-Պիկե-Մարկես-Ալվեշ
Վալդես

----------


## Barcamaniac

Աբիդալն ու Ալվեսը վնասվածք ունեին, նենց որ Չիգրինսկուն էսօր հաստտատ կտեսնենք: Ալվեսին կարող ա փոխարինի Դալմաուն Բարսելոնա Բ-ից… Դալմաուն ամբողջ շաբաթ հիմնական թիմի հետ ա մարզվել:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նկատել եմ,որ էս տարի Պեպը գրեթե չի վստահում Տուրեին :Sad:  
Լավ կլինի գոնե էս մի քանի խաղերում խաղա Տուրեն :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Պիկե  :Cry:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա - Խետաֆե 1:0* առաջին խաղակեսից հետո:

----------


## Լեո

Ընտիր նկար եմ գտել  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (07.02.2010), Yellow Raven (07.02.2010), Նարե (07.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (07.02.2010)

----------


## masivec

:Cool: .

----------

Taurus (07.02.2010), Yellow Raven (07.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսա 2 - 1 Խետաֆե

6' Մեսսի
67' Չավի
90' Սոլդադո
26'  Պիկե
90'  Մարկես

Բավականին ծանր խաղ ստացվեց:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Դե երևի մրցավրը նախորդ օրը կնոջ հետ էր կռվել, դրա համար էլ նեռվային էր: Չալարեց վերջի րոպեին տասը հոգով խաղացող թիմին ինը հոգով թողնել ու պենալ դրեց: Բայց հետո Մեսսին կարար էլի գոլ խփեր, բայց դրանից հետո մրցավարը կարող ա Մեսսիին էլ կարմիր քարտ տար:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իրոք ծանր խաղ էր :Smile: 
Մյուս տուրում Ատլետիկոյի հետ ենք ու բավականին ծանր վիճակումա պաշտպանությունը... Պեպը 2 տարբերակ ունի`

1.Աբիդալ----Միլիտո---Պույոլ---Մաքսվել
2.Աբիդալ---Միլիտո---Չիգրինսկի---Պույոլ

Իմ կարծիքով առաջին տարբերակը կընտրի, հուսանք Չիգրինսկին լավ կխաղա :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Մրցավարը շանս տվեց Չիգրինսկուն

----------


## Taurus

Չիգրինսկին չի խաղա... Միլիտո-Պույոլ ա լինելու, կամ էլ մարդ ես մեկ էլ տեսար Մարկեսի կարմիրը ապիլյացիա տվին

----------


## GevSky

Ապիլյացիա ավելի խելքին մոտա Պիկեի կարմիր քարտը տան, խաղային դրվագ էր կոպիտ ստացվել, հաստատ խաղի էտ րոպեյին նման պատահարի դեպքում խաղային իրադրությունում կարմիր քարտի մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող, ես զարմացա որ միանգամից կարմիր հանեց: Իսկ պաշտպանի հարցով շատ մի խառնվեք Ալվեշը լրիվ առողջա - Աբիդալ-Միլիտո-Պույոլ-Ալվեշ

----------


## Barcamaniac

Բարսելոնայի պաշտոնական կայքում գրում են, որ Ալվեսը երեք շաբաթով դուրս ա մնացել: Վնասվածքը կրկնվել ա:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ապիլյացիա ավելի խելքին մոտա Պիկեի կարմիր քարտը տան, խաղային դրվագ էր կոպիտ ստացվել, հաստատ խաղի էտ րոպեյին նման պատահարի դեպքում խաղային իրադրությունում կարմիր քարտի մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող, ես զարմացա որ միանգամից կարմիր հանեց: Իսկ պաշտպանի հարցով շատ մի խառնվեք Ալվեշը լրիվ առողջա - Աբիդալ-Միլիտո-Պույոլ-Ալվեշ


Ալվեսը Խետաֆեի հետ խաղից առաջ պարապմունքի ժամանակ վնասվածքա ստացել ու 3 շաբաթով դուրսա մնացել :Sad: 
Իսկ կարմիր քարտերի պահով երկուսն էլ տեղին էին ըստ ինձ, Պիկեն շատ կոպիտ խաղաց, նման խախտման արդյունքում մի քանի ամիս առաջ Գանձասարի խաղացող Արտաշես ԱՆտոնյանի ոտքը <<կազմաքանդվեց>>, դեռ Պիկեի բախտը բերեց, որ հարվածը շատ ցավոտ չստացվեց :Smile: 
Մարկեսի դեպքում էլ բացահայտ վերջին հույսի խախտում էր :Wink: 




> Չիգրինսկին չի խաղա... Միլիտո-Պույոլ ա լինելու, կամ էլ մարդ ես մեկ էլ տեսար Մարկեսի կարմիրը ապիլյացիա տվին


Չեմ կարծում,թե Չիգրիսնկիին որպես թանգարանային նմուշ են առել, Պեպը հնարավորություն կտա իրան դրսևորելու :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աբիդալնա դուրս մնացել 6-8 շաբաթով :Sad: 
Պաշտպանության միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը Ատլետիկոյի հետ խաղի համար մնաց էս`
Մաքսվել-Չիգրինսկի-Միլիտո-Պույոլ  :Sad: 

Ափսոս, Աբիդալը շատ լավ մարզավիճակ էր հավաքել :Sad:

----------

h.s. (10.02.2010), Լեո (10.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (10.02.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Թարմ ու տխուր նորություն ունեմ: Բարսելոնան մնացել ա արդեն երեք պաշտպանով. Չիգրինսկին վնասվածք ա ստացել ւ չի խաղալու Ատլետիկոյի դեմ: Հայտարարել են Բարսայի բժիշկները էսօրվա մարզումից հետո: Տերտեր ա պետք կանչել, որ թիմի վրից նաֆսը հանի:

----------


## Taurus

Հետաքրքիր ա Ժեֆրենը դեռ շատ ունի մինչև լավանալը:
Տուրեն կխաղա հետ:

----------


## h.s.

> Հետաքրքիր ա Ժեֆրենը դեռ շատ ունի մինչև լավանալը:
> Տուրեն կխաղա հետ:


Լավ չի, միանգամից սաղ սենց վնասվածքներ ստացան :Sad:  Barca.ru-ում գրածա, որ Ատլետիկոյի հետ խաղին չեն խաղա Պիկեն, Մարկեզը, Ալվեսը, *Տուրեն*, Աբիդալը, Չիգրինսկին: Պաշտպանության վրա նավս կա՞ :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

Աչքիս պաշտպանությունը սենց ա լինելու.

Անրի - Բոյան - Իբրա - Պեդրո 

 :Sad:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Այլընտրաքային տարբերակ չեմ տեսնում, ոչ Բուսկետսը, ոչ էլ առավել ևս Կեյտան կենտրոնական պաշտպան խաղալու փորձ ինչքան ես եմ նայել չունեն... Հետևաբար մնումա վստահել կանտերայի տղեքից մեկին... 
Կարևորը հարձակումը տեղնա, էլ մրցակիցը չի կարա պաշտպանությանը հասնի :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (11.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Կարևորը հարձակումը տեղնա, էլ մրցակիցը չի կարա պաշտպանությանը հասնի


Կարևորը Վալդեսն ա տեղում

----------

Yellow Raven (11.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (12.02.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Լավա Միլիտոն հասցրեց լավանալ.... Ըստ իս Մունյեսան կխաղա, ես անձամբ իրան վստահում եմ.... 
Աբիդալի ու Ալվեսի վնասվածքները չափից դուրս վատ նորություններ էին... արդյունավետ գրոհները անմիջականորեն կապվծ էին նրանց հետ..... Բոյանին պետք է խաղադաշտ մտցնել, Մեսսիի հետ շատ ավելի հարմար զույգա քան ասենք Իբրան.... Չնայած Իբրայի դեմ բան չունեմ... մենակ կարամ ասեմ որ Անրին չպետք է խաղադաշտ մտնի միջև պաշտպանության վերականգնումը... Բայց դե էս մի խաղից հետո Պիկեն ու Մարկեսը կվերադառնան, ուրախալի է որ Պույոլը կա: Հա ով չգիտեր ասեմ, որ Պիկեն պետք է բաց թողներ 2 խաղ, բայց բողոքարկման արդյունքում ԻՖՖ-ն որոշեց մեղմել պատիժը և թույլ տալ բացակայել կազմից 1 խաղով.... թեթևի մեջ լավ բաներ էլ են լինում, եկեք ուղղակի հավատանք Բարսային.... և իհարկե Պեպին, սա հենց այն պահն է որտեղ նա պետք է դրսևորի իրեն ինչպես իսկական պրոֆեսիոնալ:

----------


## Լեո

> Լավա Միլիտոն հասցրեց լավանալ.... Ըստ իս Մունյեսան կխաղա, ես անձամբ իրան վստահում եմ....


Շատ լավ ա, Գև ջան: Դե մեկ-մեկ տղին խաղադաշտ դուրս բեր, թող կամաց-կամաց խաղային պրակտիկա ձեռք բերի  :Wink: 
 :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (13.02.2010)

----------


## Taurus

Կարծես թե ստացվում ա սենց

Ժեֆրեն...Պույոլ..Միլիտո..Մաքսվել
........Բուսկետս....Կեյտա................
..............Չավի...........Ինյեստա......
..Մեսսի..............Իբրահիմովիչ.......

Ու հաստատ Կեյտայի ու Ժեֆրենի տեղեր ճիշտ եմ դրել

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կարծես թե ստացվում ա սենց
> 
> Ժեֆրեն...Պույոլ..Միլիտո..Մաքսվել
> ........Բուսկետս....Կեյտա................
> ..............Չավի...........Ինյեստա......
> ..Մեսսի..............Իբրահիմովիչ.......
> 
> Ու հաստատ Կեյտայի ու Ժեֆրենի տեղեր ճիշտ եմ դրել


Եթե Պեպի թիմնա լինելու,ուրեմն սենց երևի`

Ժեֆրեն...Պույոլ..Միլիտո..Մաքսվել
...................Բուսկետս................
..............Չավի...........Կեյտա......
..Մեսսի.....Իբրահիմովիչ....Ինիեստա.....

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Անրին էս անգամ անպատճառ կխաղա :Smile: 
Պաշտպանությունում ոչպես 4-րս պաշտպան կարան խաղան Բարտրան, Ժեֆրենը, Կեյտան ու Մունիեսան, տեսնենք Պեպը ոնց կորոշի :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Եթե Պեպի թիմնա լինելու,ուրեմն սենց երևի`
> 
> Ժեֆրեն...Պույոլ..Միլիտո..Մաքսվել
> ...................Բուսկետս................
> ..............Չավի...........Կեյտա......
> ..Մեսսի.....Իբրահիմովիչ....Ինիեստա.....
> 
> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Անրին էս անգամ անպատճառ կխաղա
> Պաշտպանությունում ոչպես 4-րս պաշտպան կարան խաղան Բարտրան, Ժեֆրենը, Կեյտան ու Մունիեսան, տեսնենք Պեպը ոնց կորոշի


 Կեյտան նավսյակի մի քիչ հետ կխաղա, բայց պաշտպան չի կարա խաղա, իսկ Ժեֆրենը՝ չնայած որ հարձակվող ա, շատ լավ լատեռալ ա խաղում, հենց աջից

----------


## GevSky

Ինչքան ես գիտեմ *Ժեֆրենը* ձախ կողմի խաղացողա :Think: 
Չնայած ձախլիկա շատ հնարավորա աջից խաղա, բայց հաստատ փաստ է, որ եզրային խաղացող է:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ատլետիկո մադրիդ - *Բարսելոնա* տուրի կենտրոնական հանդիպումը տեղի կունենա վաղը 14-02-2010 - ին ժամը 24:00 - ին Հայ TV - ի ուղիղ եթերում:

Սպասվում է ոչ այնքան հեշտ հաղթանակ Ատլետիկո մադրիդի նկատմամբ, բայց սրանք ուղղակի կանխատեսումներ են:
Շատ հնարավոր է, որ նորից կրկնվի խոշոր հաշվով ջաղջախիչ հաղթանակ:
Այսօր մարտունակ կազմ ունի նաև մրցակիցը ու պետք չէ դրան մատների արանքով նարել:
Էհ ինչ ասեմ... Բարին ընդ մեզ...... :Smile:

----------

Taurus (14.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ատլետիկո մադրիդ - *Բարսելոնա* տուրի կենտրոնական հանդիպումը տեղի կունենա վաղը 14-02-2010 - ին ժամը 23:00 - ին Հայ TV - ի ուղիղ եթերում:
> 
> Սպասվում է ոչ այնքան հեշտ հաղթանակ Ատլետիկո մադրիդի նկատմամբ, բայց սրանք ուղղակի կանխատեսումներ են:
> Շատ հնարավոր է, որ նորից կրկնվի խոշոր հաշվով ջաղջախիչ հաղթանակ:
> Այսօր մարտունակ կազմ ունի նաև մրցակիցը ու պետք չէ դրան մատների արանքով նարել:
> Էհ ինչ ասեմ... Բարին ընդ մեզ......


24:00-ին :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 24:00-ին


Է հա 24-ինա գրած :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարսելոնայի հայտացուցակը Ատլետիկոյի հետ խաղին`

Դարպասապահներ` Վալդես,Պինտո
Պաշտպաններ` Պույոլ, Մաքսվել, Միլիտո, Մունյեսա, Բարտրա
Կիսապաշտպաններ` Բուսկետս, Չավի, Ինիեստա, Կեյտա, Ջոնաթան
Հարձակվողներ` Իբրահիմովիչ, Մեսսի, Անրի, Պեդրո, Բոյան, Ժեֆֆրեն

----------

h.s. (14.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (14.02.2010), Լեո (14.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Պաշտպանությունը առնվազն երկու լուրջ ճեղք ա ունենալու  :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լավա լինելու ամեն ինչ, ուրեմն Բարսան 2-րդ կազմ չո՞ւնի հա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավա լինելու ամեն ինչ, ուրեմն Բարսան 2-րդ կազմ չո՞ւնի հա


Ունի, Բարսելոնա 2-ը Լուիս Էնրիկեյի գլխավորությամբ իր դիվիզիոնում 3-րդ տեղումա ու պայքարումա 2-րդ տեղի ու ուղեգրի համար :Smile:

----------

DavitH (14.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ոտքի թեթև հպումով Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ - Բարսելոնա 2:1 օն-լայն

----------


## Լեո

Անեծք կա Բարսելոնայի գլխին... Հիմա էլ Կեյտան վնասվածք ստացավ  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դժվար ա, բայց կրելու ենք  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (15.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Դժվար ա, բայց կրելու ենք


Կրելը շատ դժվար կլինի, որովհետև Ատլետիկոն շատ մոտ ա 3-րդ գոլին: Հուսով եմ չենք պարտվի  :Smile:  
Մեսսին դեռ իր գոլը չի խփել  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Ցավակցում եմ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին…  :Mda:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ցավակցում եմ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին…


Ցավակցելու կարիք չկա ամեն ինչ նորմալա, մենք էլի առաջին տեղում ենք :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

չկրինք  :Smile:  կեյտան էլ նդե վարի գնաց այ էդ լավ չի: Գոնե Տուրեն սաղանա մինչև չորեքշաբթի, թե չէ մաքսվել ու անունը մոռացա ինչով երգար չենք գնա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ցավակցելու կարիք չկա ամեն ինչ նորմալա, մենք էլի առաջին տեղում ենք


Հա, բայց որ սենց շարունակվի, գուցե էլ առաջին տեղում չլինեք:  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հա, բայց որ սենց շարունակվի, գուցե էլ առաջին տեղում չլինեք:


*Որ* սենց շարունավի, բայց Բարսան սենց անակնկալներ շաաար քիչա մատուցում, ավելի ճիշտ էս քիչ թե շատ կանխատեսում էին նաև, քանի որ պաշպանական խնդիրներ ուներ:

----------


## Barcamaniac

%ս մի վատ նորություն, Չավին վնասվածք ա ստացել ու բաց կթողնի երկու շաբաթ: /քֆուր/ /քֆուր/ /քֆուր/ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Գոնե Լիոնը ռեալին կրի, սիրտներս հովանա, թեչէ կատաղությունս հասել ա պատալոկին: :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փաստորեն մյուս խաղին չեն խաղա հետևյալ ֆուտբոլիստները` Չավի, Կեյտա, Բուսկետս, Տուրե, Չիգրինսկի, Աբիդալ, Ալվեշ  :Sad: 
Ինձ թվումա Մարկեսը հենակետային կխաղա, իսկ պաշտպանությունում` Մաքսվել---Միլիտո---Պիկե---Պույոլ:

----------


## Minerva

Նախ` բարև ձեզ: 
Երկրորդ էլ` Բարսայի ֆաներ, էս պարտության մեջ մի լավ բան կա: Անցյալ տարի էլ կարծեմ Ատլետիկոյին երկու անգամ պարտվեցինք, թե սխալվում եմ, ու հետո դարձանք չեմպիոն: Մի քիչ մխիթարում ա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Նախ` բարև ձեզ: 
> Երկրորդ էլ` Բարսայի ֆաներ, էս պարտության մեջ մի լավ բան կա: Անցյալ տարի էլ կարծեմ Ատլետիկոյին երկու անգամ պարտվեցինք, թե սխալվում եմ, ու հետո դարձանք չեմպիոն: Մի քիչ մխիթարում ա:


Անցած տարի`

Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո 6-1
Ատլետիկո-Բարսելոնա 4-3

Մեկ անգամ ենք պարտվել :Smile: 

Չնայած չեմ կարծում,թե դրանով պետքա մխիթարվենք :Jpit:  Պարտությունը մնումա պարտություն, իսկ չեմպիոն այնպես էլ կդառնանք :Wink:

----------

DavitH (21.02.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Անցած տարի`
> 
> Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո 6-1
> Ատլետիկո-Բարսելոնա 4-3
> 
> Մեկ անգամ ենք պարտվել
> 
> Չնայած չեմ կարծում,թե դրանով պետքա մխիթարվենք Պարտությունը մնումա պարտություն, իսկ չեմպիոն այնպես էլ կդառնանք


Հա, փաստորեն սխալվում էի, ֆեյսբուքում Բարսայի էջում էր ինչ-որ սենց բան գրած, բայց ուշադիր չկարդացի :Blush: 
Գիտեմ, որ չեմպիոն կդառնանք, վերջիվերջո` Բարսան ավելին ա, քան ակումբ:  :Wink:

----------

DavitH (21.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Անցած տարի`
> 
> Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո 6-1
> *Ատլետիկո-Բարսելոնա 4-3*
> 
> Մեկ անգամ ենք պարտվել


 3-2 :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> 3-2


4-3  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (16.02.2010), Սերխիո (17.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

հա ճիշտ ա :Smile: 
http://www.sports.ru/stat/football/m...tat/17968.html

----------


## Barcamaniac

Շնորհավորում եմ, Լիոնը Ռեալին կերավ: Մեկով զրո, բայց ֆրանսիացիք կարային էլի խփեին: Երկրորդ խաղակեսում ռեալը շշկռված էր, խաղը չէր ստացվում:

----------


## Սերխիո

Շնորհավորում եմ :Ok:

----------


## zanazan

Ատլետիկոյի հետ խաղը որ նայում էյ, քիչ եր մնում մազերս խառնեյ, մայկես ճղեյ մտնեյ թվ-ի մեջ մի 2 հատ գոլ խփեյ...նեռվերս նեռվայնացել էին...ոնց որ գանձասարի խաղը լիներ...
Բայց մեկա բարսաին սիրում եմ... :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ատլետիկոյի հետ խաղը որ նայում էյ, քիչ եր մնում մազերս խառնեյ, մայկես ճղեյ մտնեյ թվ-ի մեջ մի 2 հատ գոլ խփեյ...նեռվերս նեռվայնացել էին...ոնց որ գանձասարի խաղը լիներ...
> Բայց մեկա բարսաին սիրում եմ...


Ու դժվար թե կարողանաիր ինչ որ բանով օգնեիր, դու Պույոլ էս, Պիկե թե Ալվեշ :Think:

----------


## zanazan

> Ու դժվար թե կարողանաիր ինչ որ բանով օգնեիր, դու Պույոլ էս, Պիկե թե Ալվեշ


ետ հումոր արեցիր? 
1.ամեն դեպքում ես գրել եյ գոլ խփելու մասին, դու պաշտպանների անուններ ես տվել, մի տեսակ չի սազում...
2.ընդամենը գրել եմ ինչ էյ զգում ետ պահին, շատ մի խորացի

----------


## Tyler

> Փաստորեն մյուս խաղին չեն խաղա հետևյալ ֆուտբոլիստները` Չավի, Կեյտա, Բուսկետս, Տուրե, Չիգրինսկի, Աբիդալ, Ալվեշ


Ու իհարկե միայն դրա պատճառով պարտվեցիք չէ՞  :Wink:  Իսկ եթե Ռեալն ա առանց 3-4 առանցքային (շատ ավելի առանցքային, քան ինչ-որ Չիգրինսկիներն ու Բուսկեցներն են) խաղացողների պարտվում՝ վերջ, Ռեալը թիմ չի  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (19.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ու իհարկե միայն դրա պատճառով պարտվեցիք չէ՞  Իսկ եթե Ռեալն ա առանց 3-4 առանցքային (շատ ավելի առանցքային, քան ինչ-որ Չիգրինսկիներն ու Բուսկեցներն են) խաղացողների պարտվում՝ վերջ, Ռեալը թիմ չի


Բա ինչա բանվորների խումբ :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ետ հումոր արեցիր? 
> 1.ամեն դեպքում ես գրել եյ գոլ խփելու մասին, դու պաշտպանների անուններ ես տվել, մի տեսակ չի սազում...
> 2.ընդամենը գրել եմ ինչ էյ զգում ետ պահին, շատ մի խորացի


էտքան ծիծաղալու էր, ամեն դեպքում ես էլ գրել էի քո կարողությունների մասին :Cool:

----------


## zanazan

> էտքան ծիծաղալու էր, ամեն դեպքում ես էլ գրել էի քո կարողությունների մասին


էլի չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասել..բայց համարենք անցաց լինի ու չանրադառնանք (են որ Հովոն/Նահապետը ասում ա է - հլը որ կուլտուրականի մեյ ենքՃ

----------


## Barcamaniac

Tyler, Ռեալը առանց իրա առանցքային ֆուտբոլիստների խաղացել ա Խերեսի կա նմանատիպ անկապ թիմերի դեմ, բացի այդ ռեալում կան փոխարինողներ բոլոր դիրքերում ու վնասվածքները բոլորն էլ պաշտպանությունում չեն: Ձեր բացակայությունները Ռոնալդուի հիմարության պատճառով են, որ կամ լաչառություն ա անում, կամ էլ դաշտում մարդկանց քիթ-միթ ա ջարդում: Իսկ նայի թե հենակետայինի կամ պաշտպանության դիրքերում ով կար Բարսայի կազմում Ատլետիկոյի դեմ խաղում: Մեր ու ձեր կադրային խնդիրներն անհամեմատելի էին:

----------


## Սերխիո

Անցած սեզոնին էլ ,որ Բարսելոնայի դաշտում խաղում էինք , սաստավի կեսը չկար ՝ Հայնցե, Ռոբեն , Մամադու,ՌՎՆ,Սնեյդեր սկզբներում վնասվավ, դուրս եկավ,բա ետ ոնց մեկնաբանենք ?
Ընդհանրապես, Նիստելռոյի պես տղա ենք կորցրել ցելի տարով , որ իրա ժամանակ սաղ մեր թրի տակով էին անցնում :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

Էտ վերը նշված ֆուտբոլիստները չեն ել լինելու արդեն, նենց որ քաշվաք :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Պահո, արդեն դեբյուտանտներն են գոլ խփում
Շնորհավոր՝ 4-0 Ինիեստա 7՛, Անրի 29՛, Մարկես 34՛, Ալկանտարա 84՛
Ալկանտարան առաջին անգամ դուրս եկավ խաղադաշտ, որպես հիմնական կազմի խաղացող, և խփեց իր առաջին գոլը իսպ. առաջնությունում :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (21.02.2010), zanazan (21.02.2010), Լեո (21.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էտ վերը նշված ֆուտբոլիստները չեն ել լինելու արդեն, նենց որ քաշվաք


գրածիդ մեջ իմաստ չկա, քանի որ իրանք են ժամանակ են բացակայել,երբ ետ պակասը լրացնել հնարավոր չի եղել ...հիմա չկան, բայց ուրիշները կան

----------

Ambrosine (21.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Էս հաղթանակի մեջ ինձ ամենաշատը ուրախացրեց Անրիի գոլը  :Smile:  Շատ էի սպասում դրան: Հուսով եմ խաղից խաղ Անրին դեռ կավելացնի գոլերի իր պաշարը: 
Սպասում եմ նրա գոլերին Շտուտգարդի հետ խաղում  :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Բայց ինչ սովորություն ունեն էս ռեալիստները անյալից ինչ-որ բաներ հիշել, դրանով ջիջիլ քցել: Նաղդ ներկայից ենք խոսում: Տենց լինի մենք էլ կարանք անընդհատ մեր 5-0-ն կամ 6-2-ը հիշացնենք; Նիստելռոյը արդեն պատմության դեղնած էջ ա:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Բարսայում ամեն դեբյուտանտ գոլ ա խփում: Մենք նենց տաղանդներ ունենք կանտերայից, որ Ռեալը կերազի ունենա: Դե թող իրանք իրանց Մեծն Կանալյեսին առնեն, տեսնենք ինչքան ժամանակ ա փոխարինողների նստարանին մնալու: Իսկ մեր դեբյուտանտները նաղդով գոլեր են խփում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց ինչ սովորություն ունեն էս ռեալիստները անյալից ինչ-որ բաներ հիշել, դրանով ջիջիլ քցել: Նաղդ ներկայից ենք խոսում: Տենց լինի մենք էլ կարանք անընդհատ մեր 5-0-ն կամ 6-2-ը հիշացնենք; Նիստելռոյը արդեն պատմության դեղնած էջ ա:


Մեկ էլ գեներալ Ֆրանկոն ա չէ՞ ներկա:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Astgh, մի շշկռվի, ես նկատի ունեմ, որ Նիստելռոյը արդեն միայն հիշողություն ա Ռեալի համար, քանի որ հիմա Գերմանիայում ա խաղում: Իսկ Ֆրանկոն տխուր հիշողություն ա Բարսելոնայի համար, որտև իրա օրոք ով Բարսայի անունն էր տալիս կարտոֆիլ ֆրի էր դառնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Astgh, մի շշկռվի, ես նկատի ունեմ, որ Նիստելռոյը արդեն միայն հիշողություն ա Ռեալի համար, քանի որ հիմա Գերմանիայում ա խաղում: Իսկ Ֆրանկոն տխուր հիշողություն ա Բարսելոնայի համար, որտև իրա օրոք ով Բարսայի անունն էր տալիս կարտոֆիլ ֆրի էր դառնում:


Չեմ շշկռվում :Blink: 
Նիստելռոյը հեռավոր հիշողություն չի, միայն երեկ հեռացավ ակումբից, ինքը թարմ հիշողություն ա: Ֆրանկոն արդեն Ռեալի համար ա տխուր հիշողություն դառնում, որովհետև Ռեալի թեմայի որ էջը բացում ես, անունը կա, ոնց-որ թե էդ թիմը մենակ գեներալով ա առաջ գնացել:

----------

DavitH (21.02.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Չեմ շշկռվում
> Նիստելռոյը հեռավոր հիշողություն չի, միայն երեկ հեռացավ ակումբից, ինքը թարմ հիշողություն ա: Ֆրանկոն արդեն Ռեալի համար ա տխուր հիշողություն դառնում, որովհետև Ռեալի թեմայի որ էջը բացում ես, անունը կա, ոնց-որ թե էդ թիմը մենակ գեներալով ա առաջ գնացել:



հա բա իսկ ինչքանով էս համոզված որ Ֆռանկոն Ռեալին ետքան չօգներ Ռեալը հիմիկվա թիմը կլիներ????

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա բա իսկ ինչքանով էս համոզված որ Ֆռանկոն Ռեալին ետքան չօգներ Ռեալը հիմիկվա թիմը կլիներ????


Իսկ ինչքանո՞վ ես համոզված, որ չէր լինի:

----------


## DavitH

> Իսկ ինչքանո՞վ ես համոզված, որ չէր լինի:


գիտեի որ սենց բան ես ասելու  :Smile: 
էտ դեպքում ինչի ես սենց բան ասում 



> ոնց-որ թե էդ թիմը մենակ գեներալով ա առաջ գնացել:


որովհետև են արտոնությունները, որ Ռեալն ա ունեցել Բարսան կերազեր դրա մասին

----------


## Ambrosine

> գիտեի որ սենց բան ես ասելու 
> էտ դեպքում ինչի ես սենց բան ասում 
> 
> 
> որովհետև են արտոնությունները, որ Ռեալն ա ունեցել Բարսան կերազեր դրա մասին


 :Smile: 
Հասկանալի է, որ Ռեալին օգնել է, չեմ ասում՝ բոլորը ստում են, բայց Ռեալն էլ կորած թիմ չի եղել: Օգնել է միայն Իսպանիայի ներսում, Ֆրանկոն Եվրոպայում էդ կշիռը չուներ, որ ՉԼ հաղթեին իրար հետևից իր շնորհիվ: Իսկ եթե ՉԼ են հաղթել, ուրեմն երկրի ներսում հաղթանակների հասնելը առանց Ֆրանկոյի էլ կլիներ:

----------


## Լեո

Խնդրում եմ էս աննման թեմայում Ֆրանկոյի ու նրա նմանների անունները քիչ շոշափեք  :Sad: 

Ֆրանկոյի համար ակումբում հատուկ թեմա կա, կոչվում է «Ֆրանկո՜, քո պակասը շատ է զգացվում»:

----------

Barcamaniac (22.02.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Հասկանալի է, որ Ռեալին օգնել է, չեմ ասում՝ բոլորը ստում են, բայց Ռեալն էլ կորած թիմ չի եղել: Օգնել է միայն Իսպանիայի ներսում, Ֆրանկոն Եվրոպայում էդ կշիռը չուներ, որ ՉԼ հաղթեին իրար հետևից իր շնորհիվ: Իսկ եթե ՉԼ են հաղթել, ուրեմն երկրի ներսում հաղթանակների հասնելը առանց Ֆրանկոյի էլ կլիներ:


էլ չեմ շարունակում մեկա չես ընդունելու

PS ախ չեմ կարա չասեմ եթե բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստներին բանակ ա ուղարկել էլ բարսան ոնց էր ՉԼ խաղալու???????

----------


## REAL_ist

Նենց օրնա քցել Բարսային, որ մինչև օրս Բարսան Ռեալից վառվածա  :Smile:  Հալալա:

----------

Սերխիո (22.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

2008-2009թթ. մրցաշրջանում Չեմպիոնների լիգայում *«Երազանքի թիմ»*-ի ( :Love: ) խփած բոլոր գոլերը: Վայելեք  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (22.02.2010), h.s. (22.02.2010), Yellow Raven (22.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (22.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

*«Երազանքի թիմ»*-ի բոլոր գոլերը Լա Լիգայում (2008-2009թթ).

Առաջին խաղաշրջան (59 գոլ):



Երկրորդ խաղաշրջան (46 գոլ):

----------

Barcamaniac (22.02.2010), h.s. (22.02.2010), Yellow Raven (22.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (23.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

2008-2009թթ Լա Լիգայում աշխարհի և Եվորպայի լավագույն (լավագույններից լավագույն) ֆուտբոլիստ *Լեո Մեսսիի* խփած բոլոր գոլերը  :Cool:

----------

Barcamaniac (22.02.2010), GevSky (23.02.2010), h.s. (22.02.2010), Yellow Raven (22.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (23.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Շտուտտգարտ 1 - 1 Բարսա
25' Կակաու
52' Իբրահիմովիչ

Շտուտտգարտը ըստ իս բավականին համարձակ և լավ ֆուտբոլ խաղաց:

----------


## REAL_ist

Առաջի տայմում խառնաշփոթ էր Բարսայի մոտ, լավա երկրորդը չխփին:

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ երկրորդ թայմում դերերը փոխվեցին, ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր ու ինտրիգային խաղ էր, կարելի էր ասել հավասար պայքար էր, բայց դե Բարսան ընդհանուր հաշվով առավելություններ ուներ...
Ըստ իս ամենալավը դաշտում՝ Շտուտգարտից - Կակաու, Բարսայից - Խ. Պիկե

----------


## Barcamaniac

Լավ հանգիստ եղեք, Բարսելոնան ՉԼ-ի փլեյ-օֆֆի դրսի վերջին չորս խաղերում 1-1 ա խաղացել(Լիոն1-1Բարսա, Բավարիա1-1Բարսա, Չելսի1-1Բարսա, հիմա էլ Շտուտտգարտ1-1Բարսա), նենց որ Նոու Կամպում գերմանացիքին տաք-տաք ուտելու ենք: Պատասխան խաղին լինելու ա 4-1:

----------

h.s. (25.02.2010), Yellow Raven (24.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ երկրորդ թայմում դերերը փոխվեցին, ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր ու ինտրիգային խաղ էր, կարելի էր ասել հավասար պայքար էր, բայց դե Բարսան ընդհանուր հաշվով առավելություններ ուներ...
> Ըստ իս ամենալավը դաշտում՝ Շտուտգարտից - Կակաու, Բարսայից - Խ. Պիկե


Բարսան առավել էր մենակ գնդակին տիրելու տոկոսով ,գոլային պահերը չես կարա համեմատես,մի քիչ ավել էին գերմանացիները, իսկ ձեռով խաղի համար , ասեմ ,որ Իբրահիմովիչը մինչև հարվածը ,ինքն էր ձեռքով խաղացել....Բայց դե 2-1 կամ 1-0 էլ կրեր Շտուտգարդը մեկա Բարսան անցնող էր,առավել ևս էս հաշվի ժամանակ...

----------

GevSky (25.02.2010), h.s. (25.02.2010), PetrAni (24.02.2010), Yellow Raven (25.02.2010), Լեո (25.02.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Խերարդ Պիկեն երկարաձգել և բարելավել է իր պայմանագիրը, որի համաձայն նա կխաղա Բարսելոնում  մինչև 30 հունիսի 2015 թիվ… 23 ամյա ֆուտբոլիստին ձեռք բերելու նպատակով միայն պայմանագիրը խզելու դեպքում պետք է վճարեն 200 մլն եվրո… Այսպիսով Պիկեն անցնում է, այսպես ասած, «անձեռնամխելի» ֆուտբոլիստների շարք:
Հ.Գ. Կարծում եմ սա շատ լավ նորություն էր, քանի որ նա իրոք արժանի է այդ պայմանագրին: :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (28.02.2010), Yellow Raven (27.02.2010), Լեո (27.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարսային ոգին քեզ...


 Բարսա՛,Տեներիֆեի ոգին քեզ  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (28.02.2010), Ungrateful (28.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

ճանկռոտեցին... Բայց դե իրանց դաշտում էլ ճանկռոտեն :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

Բարսա 2 - 1 Մալագա  :Smile: 

68՛ Պեդրո
81՛ Վալդո
84՛ Մեսսի

----------

Barcamaniac (28.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Բարսա 2 - 1 Մալագա 
> 
> 68՛ Պեդրո
> 81՛ Վալդո
> 84՛ Մեսսի


Ինչպիսի փառահեղ հաղթանակ հզորագույն թիմի դեմ պայքարում  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (28.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տղեքի բախտը չէր բերում, ահագին պահեր են ունեցել, բայց մի բան ամեն անգամ խանգարում էր :Sad: 
Վերջում էլ Իբրահիմովիչի մաքուր գոլը չհաշվեցին :Think: 
Ամեն դեպքում կարևորը 3 միավորն է, շնորհավորում եմ :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (28.02.2010), h.s. (28.02.2010), Լեո (28.02.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Tyler, քեզ մի քիչ լուրջ պահի, դու էլ գիտես, որ թիմը ձեզանից էլ լավ խաղաց, ուղղակի դե չասեմ պատճառները: Բայց հաստատ արժանի էինք հաղթանակի: Մալագան մի հատ կիսագրոհ արեց ու գոլ խփեց: Իսկ ձեր դեմ շատ ավելի թույլ Տեներիֆեն մի քանի հատ գոլային պահ ունեցավ:

----------

Լեո (28.02.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ջան, էս ռեալցիք ուրախացել են, որ Բարսելոնան ընդամենը մի գոլով ա կրել: Դե գնացեք մրցավարների կենացը խմեք, որ ձեր գլխից միշտ էսպես անպակաս լինեն:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչպիսի փառահեղ հաղթանակ հզորագույն թիմի դեմ պայքարում


Օ ոչ, մենք «հզորագույն» թիմերի նկատմամբ էսքան մեղմ չենք լինում, մենք նրանց մսաղացով ենք անցկացնում՝ խոշոր հաշիվներով և առնվազն 3 խաղ անընդմեջ  :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Շնորհավոր մեղ :Smile:  Վիդեոից երևեումա, որ լավ են խաղացել, իսկ Իբրայի գոլն էլ մաքուր էր:

----------

Barcamaniac (28.02.2010), Yellow Raven (28.02.2010), Լեո (28.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Tyler, քեզ մի քիչ լուրջ պահի, դու էլ գիտես, որ թիմը ձեզանից էլ լավ խաղաց, ուղղակի դե չասեմ պատճառները: Բայց հաստատ արժանի էինք հաղթանակի: Մալագան մի հատ կիսագրոհ արեց ու գոլ խփեց: Իսկ ձեր դեմ շատ ավելի թույլ Տեներիֆեն մի քանի հատ գոլային պահ ունեցավ:


Լուրջ եմ ապեր: Ու ես չասցի էլ, որ արժանի չեն հաղթանակի: Ուղղակի հաշիվը մի քիչ շատ տարօրինակ ա: Կարողա Ռասինգից էդքան ուժեղ թիմ էր, որ էսքան մեծ տարբերություն եղավ: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Տեներիֆեին, ապա իրանց ու Ռեալի միջև ուրիշ պատմություն ա: Ոնց որ Ռեալի ու Դեպորտիվոյի միջև էր, մինչև էս վերջերս:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Հա, բայց դրանից Տեներիֆեն չդառավ ուժեղ թիմ: Ինչևէ, կսպասենք հաջորդ տուրին, կարող ա մյուս խաղին մհամոզվեք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լուրջ եմ ապեր: Ու ես չասցի էլ, որ արժանի չեն հաղթանակի: Ուղղակի հաշիվը մի քիչ շատ տարօրինակ ա: Կարողա Ռասինգից էդքան ուժեղ թիմ էր, որ էսքան մեծ տարբերություն եղավ: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Տեներիֆեին, ապա իրանց ու Ռեալի միջև ուրիշ պատմություն ա: Ոնց որ Ռեալի ու Դեպորտիվոյի միջև էր, մինչև էս վերջերս:


Ռասինգի հետ շատ թույլ խաղ ցույց տվեցին,իսկ երեկվա խաղում դատելով վիդեոյից ու արձագանքներից բավականին լավ ֆուտբոլ են խաղացել :Smile: 
Հաշիվը խաբուսիկա... :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (28.02.2010)

----------


## Taurus

հիմա մի քիչ դժվարանում են, բայց 2 շաբաթից ամեն ինչ նորմալ կլինի, կակ ռազ սկսվում ա կարևոր խաղերը:

----------


## Minerva

Ափսոս, վերջին խաղը չեմ տեսել  :Sad:  Բայց բոլորին շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա ամեն անգամ խոշոր հաշվով հաղթել: Ոչ մի թիմ էլ դրան ընդունակ չի, նույնիսկ Բարսան  :LOL:  Իսկ Ռեալի երկրպագուների ուրախությունը, այսպես կոչված, ոչ համոզիչ հաղթանակի համար ինձ էլ են ուրախացնում: Հիշում եմ էն ժամանակները, երբ Ռեալն աշխարհով մեկ էր եղել Բարսայից _ընդամենը_ 2-0 պարտվելու համար: Էն ժամանակ մի հոդված էի կարդացել, մի քանի տող դուրս շատ էին եկել: Հիմա կփորձեմ հիշել: Մոտավորապես սենց էր`*Ռեալը գնաց Կամ Նոու այնպես, ինչպես այնտեղ գնում են միջակ թիմերը: Այնպես, ինչպես Ռասինգը կամ Խետաֆեն են գնում: Ոչ ոքիի համար: Տարբերությունը միայն մեկն է. Ռասինգն ու Խետաֆեն ստացան դա:*  :Tongue: 
Կներեք, որ թեմայից շեղվեցի, ուղղակի մի քանի գրառումներ ինձ էդ հիշեցրին:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.03.2010), Yellow Raven (01.03.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Բարսելոնային վերաբերող հատվածը Ռոբերտո Բաջիոյի :Love:  հարցազրույցից:

_Ո՞ր թիմում, ո՞ր խաղացողի և ո՞ր մարզչի հետ կցանկանայիք խաղալ այսօր:_
-Բարսելոնայում, և կցանկանայի, որ և’ խաղընկերս, և’ մարզիչս Գուարդիոլան լիներ: Պեպն ինձ ապշեցնում էր, որովհետև դեռ ֆուտբոլիստ եղած ժամանակ մարզումների ընթացքում միշտ գտնում էր տակտիկական լավագույն լուծումները:

_-Մեսսին Ձեզ դու՞ր է գալիս:_ 
-Նա ամենաուժեղն է, շատ երիտասարդ է, և բախտը բերել է, որ հնարավորություն ունի աշխատել հրաշալի միջավայրում և իր առջև հիանալի օրինակներ ունի:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.03.2010), GevSky (07.03.2010), h.s. (01.03.2010), Yellow Raven (01.03.2010), Լեո (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիշում եմ էն ժամանակները, երբ Ռեալն աշխարհով մեկ էր եղել Բարսայից _ընդամենը_ 2-0 պարտվելու համար:


Մեզ էլ կհիշեցնե՞ս, թե էդ ոնց էր աշխարհով եղել՝ պարտվելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հիշում եմ էն ժամանակները, երբ Ռեալն աշխարհով մեկ էր եղել Բարսայից _ընդամենը_ 2-0 պարտվելու համար:


իսկ որտեղից ենթադրեցիք ?, որ աշխարհով  մեկ էր եղել, իսկ կա ապացույց ?,թե մերկապարանոց ու անպատասխանատու հայտարարում եք ռեալիստների անունից ,ես օրինակ՝ ափսոսում էի  արդյունքի համար, ու իմ նման էլ միլիոնավորները...Թե Կասիլյասը  զնագել էր քեզ ու ասել , թե՝ « ինչ կայֆ եղավ ,2-0 կրվանք»...



> Էն ժամանակ մի հոդված էի կարդացել, մի քանի տող դուրս շատ էին եկել: Հիմա կփորձեմ հիշել: Մոտավորապես սենց էր`*Ռեալը գնաց Կամ Նոու այնպես, ինչպես այնտեղ գնում են միջակ թիմերը: Այնպես, ինչպես Ռասինգը կամ Խետաֆեն են գնում: Ոչ ոքիի համար: Տարբերությունը միայն մեկն է. Ռասինգն ու Խետաֆեն ստացան դա:*


նման հոդված կարա գրի ասենք թե՝ *Սպորտ* ,կամ* Էլ Մունդո* թերթերը ,որը բնական ա, կամ էլ ինչ-որ մի կուլե...
Կուզե՞ս մոտակա օրերին Ռեալի սայթում բարսային ստորացնող հոդված կարդաս :Think: 

Հ.գ.
Իսկ տվյալ խաղում Ռեալի ունեցած կադրային կորուստների մասին ավելորդ եմ համարում ժամանակ ծախեսել ու հատ-հատ ներկայացնել...

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

*n661112026_1714898_.jpg Երբեք չես իմանա ճակատագիրդ, մինչև չունենաս ձգտում դեպի երազանքիդ իրականացում
n661112026_1721042_.jpg Լսիր մասնագետին, բայց հաշվի առ նրանց սխալը և արա այն ինչ դու հասկացար այդ ամենից հետո
n661112026_1714933_.jpg Դե սկսենք մեր հզոր նախագիծը, միասին կազմավորենք նոր Դրիմ Թիմ
n661112026_1757610_.jpg Մի վախեցեք, ես նորից ձեզ հետ եմ և ձեր կողքին
10121_140999072026_&.jpg Մենք դա արեցինք... Եվ նորից մենք ամենաուժեղն ենք*
Նվիրվում է Պեպին :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (04.03.2010), Minerva (04.03.2010), Yellow Raven (04.03.2010), Լեո (04.03.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Մեզ էլ կհիշեցնե՞ս, թե էդ ոնց էր աշխարհով եղել՝ պարտվելու համար


Հիշեցնեմ, Աստղ ջան:  :Smile: 




> իսկ որտեղից ենթադրեցիք ?, որ աշխարհով  մեկ էր եղել, իսկ կա ապացույց ?,թե մերկապարանոց ու անպատասխանատու հայտարարում եք ռեալիստների անունից ,ես օրինակ՝ ափսոսում էի  արդյունքի համար, ու իմ նման էլ միլիոնավորները...Թե Կասիլյասը  զնագել էր քեզ ու ասել , թե՝ « ինչ կայֆ եղավ ,2-0 կրվանք»...


Սերխիո, մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններ չեմ անում ու բոլոր ռեալիստների անունից չեմ խոսում: Կասիլյասի զանգերին էլ չեմ պատասխանում:  :Jpit:  Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ Դուք և Ձեզ նման շատ ռեալիստներ հիասթափված էիք արդյունքից, ինչը տենց էլ պիտի լիներ, միանգամայն նորմալ ու բնական ռեակցիա էր: Բայց մի' ժխտեք, որ կային նաև այնպիսի երկրպագուներ, որ 2-0 հաշվով պարտությունը ընդունելի արդյուն ք էին համարում: Ես ինքս այդպիսիններին և' հանդիպել եմ, և' ֆորումներում եմ նման գրառումներ կարդացել: Մարդ կար նույնիսկ չարախնդում էր Բարսայի մի երկրպագուի վրա, որ խոշոր հաշիվ էր կանխատեսել, իսկ կանխատեսումը չէր իրականացել: Ու մի բան էլ, լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց էդ խաղից հետո կարծեմ Ռեալի կանտերայում, թե ինչ-որ այլ ռեալիստական կենտրոնում, Խուանդե Ռամոսին օվացիաներով էին ընդունել: Իսկ եթե իմ գրառումը ընդունել եք որպես վիրավորանք կամ զրպարտություն` ուղղված Ռեալի *բոլոր* երկրպագուներին կամ ֆուտբոլիստներին, իմ սխալն ա, ներողություն, դա նկատի չունեի:




> նման հոդված կարա գրի ասենք թե՝ *Սպորտ* ,կամ* Էլ Մունդո* թերթերը ,որը բնական ա, կամ էլ ինչ-որ մի կուլե...


Հոդվածը չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ որտեղ եմ կարդացել, բայց հաստատ ինչ-որ երկրպագուի կարծիքը չէր, այլ մասնագետի: Եթե գտնեմ, անպայման կդնեմ: Ի դեպ` կարծեմ Մարկան էլ ահագին հիացական խոսքեր էր ասել Ռեալի հասցեին էդ խաղից հետո:




> Կուզե՞ս մոտակա օրերին Ռեալի սայթում բարսային ստորացնող հոդված կարդաս


Չէ, չեմ ուզի, իմաստ չկա: Տենց հոդվածներ, ինչքան ուզես, կան: Ես երբեք չեմ հասկանա Ռեալի երկրպագուներին (ֆուտբոլային թեմայով, իհարկե  :Jpit: , ենթադրում եմ` ռեալիստներն էլ մեզ չեն հասկանա:




> Հ.գ.
> Իսկ տվյալ խաղում Ռեալի ունեցած կադրային կորուստների մասին ավելորդ եմ համարում ժամանակ ծախեսել ու հատ-հատ ներկայացնել...


Կարիք էլ չկա: Ես հիշում եմ, որ Ռեալը շաատ լուրջ կորուստներ ուներ ու ամբողջական կազմով չէր ներկայացել խաղին: Հենց էդ էլ որոշ երկրպագուներ օգտագործում էին պարտությունն արդարացնելու համար: Ուղղկի իմ կարծիքով Ռեալի կարգի թիմը կամ թիմի երկրպագուները տենց չպիտի անեն: Իրանց համար մեծ նշանակություն չպիտի ունենա թիմը ուժեղագույն կազմով էր, թե չէ: Պարտությունը, առավել ևս Բարսայից, մնում ա պարտություն:  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (05.03.2010), GevSky (04.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հիշեցնեմ, Աստղ ջան: 
> 
> 
> 
> Սերխիո, մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններ չեմ անում ու բոլոր ռեալիստների անունից չեմ խոսում: Կասիլյասի զանգերին էլ չեմ պատասխանում:  Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ Դուք և Ձեզ նման շատ ռեալիստներ հիասթափված էիք արդյունքից, ինչը տենց էլ պիտի լիներ, միանգամայն նորմալ ու բնական ռեակցիա էր: Բայց մի' ժխտեք, որ կային նաև այնպիսի երկրպագուներ, որ 2-0 հաշվով պարտությունը ընդունելի արդյուն ք էին համարում: *Ես ինքս այդպիսիններին և' հանդիպել եմ, և' ֆորումներում եմ նման գրառումներ կարդացել: Մարդ կար նույնիսկ չարախնդում էր Բարսայի մի երկրպագուի վրա, որ խոշոր հաշիվ էր կանխատեսել, իսկ կանխատեսումը չէր իրականացել: Ու մի բան էլ, լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց էդ խաղից հետո կարծեմ Ռեալի կանտերայում, թե ինչ-որ այլ ռեալիստական կենտրոնում, Խուանդե Ռամոսին օվացիաներով էին ընդունել:* Իսկ եթե իմ գրառումը ընդունել եք որպես վիրավորանք կամ զրպարտություն` ուղղված Ռեալի *բոլոր* երկրպագուներին կամ ֆուտբոլիստներին, իմ սխալն ա, ներողություն, դա նկատի չունեի:


Մարդ էլ կար  Ռոնալդինյոիյն էր ծափահարում 0-3 պարտվելու ժամանակ ,ոնց որ ասում են «գյուղ չկա, շուն չըլնի»…

----------


## yerevanci

*Իսպանիայում պայքարում են «Բարսելոնայի» և «Ռեալի» գերիշխանության դեմ*

Իսպանական Լա Լիգայի գործադիր տնօրեն Ֆրանսիսկո Ռոկա Պերեսը հայտարարել է, որ անհրաժեշտ է միջոցներ ձեռնարկել՝ առաջնությունում «Բարսելոնայի» ու «Ռեալի» գերիշխանությունը կանխելու համար։
Վերջինիս կարծիքով` մրցակցության մակարդակով Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը զիջում է եվրոպական էլիտար առաջնություններին։
«Մեզ պետք չէ առաջնություն, որում հաղթանակի համար պայքարում են միայն երկու ակումբներ, իսկ 7-8 ակումբներ պայքարում են բարձրագույն խմբում տեղը պահպանելու համար», - մեջբերում է Պերեսի խոսքերը АР-ն։
Միևնույն ժամանակ, Պերեսը հայտարարել է, որ իրավիճակը փոխել այնքան էլ հեշտ չի լինի, քանի որ «Բարսելոնայի» ու «Ռեալի» ընդհանուր շահույթը կազմում է Պրիմերայի բոլոր ակումբների շահույթի 47%-ը:

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Մարդ էլ կար  Ռոնալդինյոիյն էր ծափահարում 0-3 պարտվելու ժամանակ ,ոնց որ ասում են «գյուղ չկա, շուն չըլնի»…


Ախր շատ լավն էր, է, ո՞նց չծափահարել:  :Jpit:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Թիմի հայտացուցակը Ալմերիայի դեմ խաղի համար:
Դարպասապահ - Վալդես, Պինտո
Պաշտպան - Ալվես, Պույոլ, Չիգրինսկի, Մարկես, Միլիտո, Մաքսվել
Կիսապաշտպան - Տուրե, Բուսկետս, Չավի, Ինիեստա
Հարձակվող - Ժեֆրեն, Բոյան, Մեսսի, Անրի, Պեդրո, Իբրահիմովիչ
Պիկեն չի խաղա դեղին քարտերի պատճառով, դե Աբիդալն ու Կեյտան էլ հլը վնասվածք ունեն:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Երևի մեկնարկայինում կլինեն՝
Անրի - Իբրա - Մեսսի
Ինիեստա - Խավի
Տուրե
Մակսվել-Միլիտո-Պույոլ-ԱԼվես
Վալդես

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ինձ թվում ա Անրիի դիրքում կխաղա Ինիեստան, ու Բուսկետսն էլ դաշտում կլինի:

----------


## yerevanci

*Գվարդիոլա. «Հիմա սխալվելու իրավունք չունենք»*



Իսպանական «Բարսելոնի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան իր ֆուտբոլիստներին կոչ է արել նվիրվածությամբ գործել Իսպանիայի առաջնության առաջիկա հանդիպումներում:
«Չի կարելի սխալվել և միավորներ կորցնել: Մենք պայքարում ենք «Ռեալի» հետ, իսկ դա շատ վտանգավոր է: Մինչև առաջնության ավարտը դեռ երկու ամիս ժամանակ կա, և մենք ընդամենը 2 միավորի առավելություն ունենք: Եթե ամեն ինչ հենց այսպես ավարտվի, երջանիկ կլինեմ»,- Գվարդիոլայի խոսքերը մեջբերել է goal.com-ը:

----------

Venus (08.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հիմնական կազմը այսպիսինա լինելու`

Վալդես- Ալվեշ,Պույոլ,Միլիտո,Մաքսվել- Տուրե,Չավի,Ինիեստա- Պեդրո,Մեսսի,Իբրահիմովիչ  :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Ալմերիա -- Բարսա 2:2  :Sad: 

Գվարդիոլան ու Իբրահիմովիչը կարմիր են ստացել, ու գործերը մի քիչ վատացել են Վալենսիայի հետ խաղից առաջ :Sad:  
ՀայTV-ին խաղը ցույց չէ՞ր տալու :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> Ալմերիա -- Բարսա 2:2 
> 
> Գվարդիոլան ու Իբրահիմովիչն էլ կարմիր են ստացել, ու գործերը մի քիչ վատացել են Վալենսիայի հետ խաղից առաջ 
> ՀայTV-ին խաղը ցույց չէ՞ր տալու


Եթե Ռեալը հաղթի 1 միավորով ա հետ մնու՞մ:

----------


## h.s.

Չէ հավասարվում են:

----------


## h.s.

ՀայTV-ին լրիվ գժվելա, Ռեալի խաղն էլ ցույց չի տալիս: Սևիլյան էլ նոր մի հատ խփեց, հույս ունեմ, որ ինքը կարդարացնի սպասելիքները :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ հավասարվում են:


Ռեալը կարողա այսօր թույլ խաղա ինքը կարևոր խնդիր ունի ու ինչքան գիտեմ մի երկու հոգի էլ չեն խաղալու համենայնդեպս Ռեալ-Բարսելոն խաղը որոշիչ է լինելու:

----------


## h.s.

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ Ռեալ-Բարսելոն խաղը շատ հարցերի պատասխանը կտա:

----------

Gayl (07.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> ՀայTV-ին լրիվ գժվելա, Ռեալի խաղն էլ ցույց չի տալիս: Սևիլյան էլ նոր մի հատ խփեց, հույս ունեմ, որ ինքը կարդարացնի սպասելիքները


Եթե սա կօգնի՝ խնդրեմ, ՀայTV-ին իրոք որ գժվելա, ես բարսայի խաղը ստեղ եմ նայել, իմ 512 արագությամբ նորմալ ցույց էր տալիս առանց կտրտելու, նույնիսկ մոռացել էի մի պահ, որ ինտեռնետով եմ նայում... ահա՝ http://www.justin.tv/bokirkiuc#r=cVpwJHk~
Հ.Գ. Կներեք եթե սա օֆֆտօպ համարվի

----------

h.s. (07.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Արյաաաաաա, տենաս ինչ եք անելու Վալենսիայի դեմ առանց Գվարդիոլայի ու Իբրահիմովիչի  :Sad:  Էն ել իմանալով, որ արդեն երկրորդ տեղում եք  :Sad:

----------

Armen.181 (07.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա երկրորդ տեղում ենք :Sad:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Արա լավ հլը ոչ մեկ գլուխը չկախի: Էս Ռեալի ֆանատներին առիթ մի տվեք բերանները բացելու: Ոչ մեկդ չգրեք, թե վատ ա, հետ ենք, կկրվենք: Ասում եմ առաջնությունը մերն ա լինելու: Ընդամենը աչոկներով հավասարվել ենք, բայց չեմպիոնությունը որոշվելու ա ոչ թե գոլերով, այլ իրար մեջի խաղերով, չնայած մենք առանց դրա էլ ենք կրելու:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Վահիկ, Ռեալը սաղ տարին ա երկրորդն եղել, ու քանի Բարսան կա, իրանք միշտ պիտի երկրորդը լինեն: Թող մի քիչ էլ իրանք ուրախ պահեր ապրեն, `ղածը մի շաբաթ ա, մյուս տուրում նորից առաջ կանցնենք: Թեչե որ չուրախանա մարդը ու միշտ ֆուտբոլի պատճառով նեղվի, կարող ա 25-35 տարեկանում ինֆարկտի պատճառով մոռգի դարակներում հայտնվի:

----------


## Tyler

> Վահիկ, Ռեալը սաղ տարին ա երկրորդն եղել, ու քանի Բարսան կա, իրանք միշտ պիտի երկրորդը լինեն:


Լավ է՞  :Jpit:  Ես չգիտեի, որ Բարսան ա 31 անգամ չեմպիոն դառել  :Jpit:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Tyler, ես քեզ շատ լավ եմ հասկանում, ուրախացել ես, վերջապես Բարսելոնային հավասարվեց Ռեալը, կարելի ա ֆորումներում գրել-մրել: Ինչ ասեմ, ուրախացի ինչքան հնարավոր ա շատ, քանի որ մի քանի օրից Չեմպիոնների լիգայից դուրս եք մնալու: Ու եթե էդ ժամանակ էլ գրես, թե Ռեալին մրցավարները պաշտպանում են, ես քեզ էլի լավ կհասկանամ. դժվար ա դուրս մնալ ՉԼ-ից ու չբողոքել: Չնայած Ռեալի ֆանատները պիտի որ արդեն սովոր լինեն 1/8-ից դուրս մնալուն:

----------


## Tyler

> Tyler, ես քեզ շատ լավ եմ հասկանում, ուրախացել ես, վերջապես Բարսելոնային հավասարվեց Ռեալը, կարելի ա ֆորումներում գրել-մրել:


Բայց ես բացի փաստերի արձանագրումից ու անկեղծ ցավակցությունից բացի ինչ-որ բան գրեցի՞  :Pardon: 




> Ինչ ասեմ, ուրախացի ինչքան հնարավոր ա շատ, քանի որ մի քանի օրից Չեմպիոնների լիգայից դուրս եք մնալու:


Է թող դուրս մնան: Ոչ մի մեեեեծ ողբերգություն դրա մեջ չեմ տեսնում, ուղղակի ֆուտբոլ ա ի վերջո, ու սա ֆուտբոլի պատմության վերջին տարին չի: Բացի դրանից, Ռեալը դեռ շաաատ երկար տարիներ պետք ա անընդհատ դուրս մնա 1/8-ից, որ ամենաշատ գավաթ կրած թիմի անունից զրկվի:

----------


## Barcamaniac

> Է թող դուրս մնան: Ոչ մի մեեեեծ ողբերգություն դրա մեջ չեմ տեսնում, ուղղակի ֆուտբոլ ա ի վերջո, ու սա ֆուտբոլի պատմության վերջին տարին չի: Բացի դրանից, Ռեալը դեռ շաաատ երկար տարիներ պետք ա անընդհատ դուրս մնա 1/8-ից, որ ամենաշատ գավաթ կրած թիմի անունից զրկվի:


Հիմա սենց են արդարանում?

----------


## Tyler

> Հիմա սենց են արդարանում?


Արդարանալը ի՞նչ կապ ունի ստեղ: Ես մենակ ասում եմ, որ էդ էն անհաջողությունը չի լինի, որի պատճառով Ռեալի երկրպագուները պետք ա ողբերգություն սարքեն: Մեկ ա վաղ թե ուշ դադարելու ա էդ նավսը, Ռիասորը ոնց դադարեց, նենց էլ էդ կդադարի: 

Քո նիկից դատելով, դու շատ ցավոտ ես տանում սիրելի թիմի ամեն մի մանր-մունր անհաջողությունը: Why so serious? Be easier  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (07.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսայի վերջին մի քանի անողնաշար խաղերը ինձ համար պարզ դարձրին, որ էս տարվա ու անցած տարվա Բարսաները լրիվ տարբեր թիմեր են: Չեմ կարծում, որ սա ժամանակավոր ճգնաժամ ա կամ չգիտեմ այլ ինչ: Ուղղակի Բարսայի խաղում ակնհայտ անկում ա զգացվում, որը գնալով խորանում ա: Չեմ զարմանա, եթե Շտուտգարդը տհաճ անակնկալ մատուցի կամ նրանից հետո հաջորդ փուլում մեկ այլ թիմ: Էլ չեմ խոսում Ռեալի մասին, որի խաղը, ի տարբերություն Բարսայի խաղի, վերելք ա ապրում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարսայի վերջին մի քանի անողնաշար խաղերը ինձ համար պարզ դարձրին, որ էս տարվա ու անցած տարվա Բարսաները լրիվ տարբեր թիմեր են: Չեմ կարծում, որ սա ժամանակավոր ճգնաժամ ա կամ չգիտեմ այլ ինչ: Ուղղակի Բարսայի խաղում ակնհայտ անկում ա զգացվում, որը գնալով խորանում ա: Չեմ զարմանա, եթե Շտուտգարդը տհաճ անակնկալ մատուցի կամ նրանից հետո հաջորդ փուլում մեկ այլ թիմ: Էլ չեմ խոսում Ռեալի մասին, որի խաղը, ի տարբերություն Բարսայի խաղի, վերելք ա ապրում:


Էխ Լեո, Լեո, հազար ասինք էլի պրոֆիլիդ ծածկագիրը ոչ մեկին մի ասա :Sad:  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Էխ Լեո, Լեո, հազար ասինք էլի պրոֆիլիդ ծածկագիրը ոչ մեկին մի ասա


Վահիկ ջան, եղելիությունը ասելը ամեն դեպքում ճիշտ ա: 
Մեր Բարսան հզոր ա, բայց սպորտում հապաղողին չեն ներում:

----------


## Լեո

> Արա լավ հլը ոչ մեկ գլուխը չկախի: Էս Ռեալի ֆանատներին առիթ մի տվեք բերանները բացելու: Ոչ մեկդ չգրեք, թե վատ ա, հետ ենք, կկրվենք: Ասում եմ առաջնությունը մերն ա լինելու: Ընդամենը աչոկներով հավասարվել ենք, բայց չեմպիոնությունը որոշվելու ա ոչ թե գոլերով, այլ իրար մեջի խաղերով, չնայած մենք առանց դրա էլ ենք կրելու:


Ես գրում եմ. վատ ա, շատ վատ ա, Ալմերիայի հետ ոչ-ոքի խաղալը անտրամաբանական ա ու ոչ պատվաբեր, էն դեպքում, որ հիմա միավորներ շատ են անհրաժեշտ: Հետ չենք, բայց շատ հանգիստ հետ էլ կմնանք: Ու ասում եմ, որ էս տեմպը պահելու դեպքում Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում լուրջ տհաճություններ կարող են լինել:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան, եղելիությունը ասելը ամեն դեպքում ճիշտ ա: 
> Մեր Բարսան հզոր ա, բայց սպորտում հապաղողին չեն ներում:


Ախր դու միշտ եղել ես սարի պես աներեր, էս ո՞նց սենց միանգամից տեղի տվեցիր :Jpit: 
Դուխեվ,կրելու ենք :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ախր դու միշտ եղել ես սարի պես աներեր, էս ո՞նց սենց միանգամից տեղի տվեցիր


Իմ աներերությունը Բարսայի աներերությունից ա եկել: Եթե Բարսան Ալմերիային տեղի ա տալիս, ես տեղի կտամ ու կտամ:



> Դուխեվ,կրելու ենք


Չկրենք էլ հոգ չէ  :Wink:  Ջհանդամը թե յոթ սարից էն կողմ Իսպանիայում ով կկրի ու ում եկամուտները կկրկնապատկվեն: Կարևորը վաղը անձրև չգա  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իմ աներերությունը Բարսայի աներերությունից ա եկել: Եթե Բարսան Ալմերիային տեղի ա տալիս, ես տեղի կտամ ու կտամ:
> 
> Չկրենք էլ հոգ չէ  Ջհանդամը թե յոթ սարից էն կողմ Իսպանիայում ով կկրի ու ում եկամուտները կկրկնապատկվեն: Կարևորը վաղը անձրև չգա


Չէ դու լրիվ անճանաչելի ես դարձել :Jpit: 
Պետք չի սենց պահերին մոռանալ,թե ինչ ադրենալինի պաշար ու գեղեցիկ պահերա քեզ պարգևել Բարսան :Smile:

----------


## Դարք

տեսաք ինչ եղավ....Բարսան նահանջեց երկրուդ հորիզոնական.....ինչ ցավալիյա :Cray:  :Cray:

----------


## GevSky

Բարսան բավականին լավ էր խաղում, ուղղակի շատ անհաջող խաղ էր ինչ ուդառ լինում էր մի կերպ փրկվում էր Ալմերիան, հա մեկել սուդյան որ անիմաստ Պեպին ու Իբրային հանեց.... էնտեղ մակսիմում դեղին կարար տար... Սենցել են սարքում :Smile:  Կարևորը խաղամակարդակը չի ընկել իրականում, Ալվես ապերը նորից մարզավիճակը հետա բերում, դե իսկ Մեսսիի հետ ամենինչ նորմալա.... Եթե հիշում եք անցած տարի էլ նույն բանը եղավ, որ սկսեց ծանր հաղթել, հետո ոչ-ոքի խաղաց, դրանից հետո Էսպանյոլին վերջը պարտվեց ու....... մորթոցին սկսվավ... նենց որ դեռ 2-րդ շնչառություն ունենք: Ու ընդհանրապես իսկական ֆանը պետքա հենց ամենավատ վիճակում...
Առաաջ Բարսա

----------

Barcamaniac (09.03.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Բարսան բավականին լավ էր խաղում, ուղղակի շատ անհաջող խաղ էր ինչ ուդառ լինում էր մի կերպ փրկվում էր Ալմերիան, հա մեկել սուդյան որ անիմաստ Պեպին ու Իբրային հանեց.... էնտեղ մակսիմում դեղին կարար տար... Սենցել են սարքում Կարևորը խաղամակարդակը չի ընկել իրականում, Ալվես ապերը նորից մարզավիճակը հետա բերում, դե իսկ Մեսսիի հետ ամենինչ նորմալա.... Եթե հիշում եք անցած տարի էլ նույն բանը եղավ, որ սկսեց ծանր հաղթել, հետո ոչ-ոքի խաղաց, դրանից հետո Էսպանյոլին վերջը պարտվեց ու....... մորթոցին սկսվավ... նենց որ դեռ 2-րդ շնչառություն ունենք: Ու ընդհանրապես իսկական ֆանը պետքա հենց ամենավատ վիճակում...
> Առաաջ Բարսա


*ԱՌԱՋ-ԱՌԱՋ-ԱՌԱՋ*>>>>*Հ.Գ* ետ ավատարումտ Պեպնա վազում?

----------


## Minerva

Լավ չեղավ, էլի։ Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ Ռեալը վերջին րոպեներին գոլ ա խփում։ :Angry2:  Բայց դե ոչինչ։ Հնարավոր չի անընդհատ նույն մակարդակով խաղալ, ոնց էլ չլինի, սայթաքումներ, անկումներ լինում են։ Հուսանք, որ երկար չի տևի։ Մարկայի սայթում հարցում կար, թե ձեր կարծիքով կլասիկոն որոշիչ կլինի՞։Քվեարկեցի ոչ (Լապորտան ել ա իմ կարծիքին  :Jpit: ), բայց արդեն կասկածում եմ, որ սխալվել եմ։

----------


## Barcamaniac

Minerva, հաստատ իմացի, որ Բեռնաբեուի խաղը որոշիչ ա լինելու, հաստատ Բարսան կրելու ա և Վալենսիային, և Սեվիլյային, իսկ Կլասիկոն անկասկած ամենալարվածն ա լինելու: Մի կարծեք, թե Ռեալի համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի, Պեպը հաստատ հիմար մարդ չի, չնայած երբեք ոմանց պես ամպագոռգոռ չի խոսում:
Աստված տա, որ Պեպը լինի այն մարզիչն, ով հաղթել է բոլոր Կլասիկոներում(նույնիսկ եթե առաջնությունը չհաղթի):

----------


## Barcamaniac

http://barcelonians.ucoz.com/_nw/0/33636683.jpg
Բարսելոնայում ձյուն է եկել, և Կամպ Նոու մարզադաշտը ծածկված է ձնով:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ կարծիքով Կլասսիկոն ոչ-ոքիա ավարտվելու :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Սիրում եմ Կրույֆին, շատ լավ ա գրում  :Love:  http://barcamania.com/columns/cruyff/93.html

----------

Yellow Raven (10.03.2010)

----------


## Դարք



----------

h.s. (11.03.2010), Minerva (10.03.2010), Yellow Raven (10.03.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Minerva, հաստատ իմացի, որ Բեռնաբեուի խաղը որոշիչ ա լինելու, հաստատ Բարսան կրելու ա և Վալենսիային, և Սեվիլյային, իսկ Կլասիկոն անկասկած ամենալարվածն ա լինելու: Մի կարծեք, թե Ռեալի համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի, Պեպը հաստատ հիմար մարդ չի, չնայած երբեք ոմանց պես ամպագոռգոռ չի խոսում:
> Աստված տա, որ Պեպը լինի այն մարզիչն, ով հաղթել է բոլոր Կլասիկոներում(նույնիսկ եթե առաջնությունը չհաղթի):


Շատ հավանական ա, որ որոշիչ լինի, բայց հնարավոր ա, չէ՞, որ թիմերից մեկը Կլասիկոյում հաղթի, իսկ հետո սայթաքի, ու չեմպիոն դառնա մյուսը։ Էն ժամանակ, երբ Բարսան միավորներով առաջ էր, ես չէի ուզում, որ Կլասիկոն որոշիչ լինի, ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ ավելի շատ ռեալիստերն էին ուզում, որովհետև Ռեալը Բեռնաբեուում ֆավորիտ ա, ու կարար առաջնության ընթացքը բեկել։ Բայց հիմա, որ միավորները հավասար են, Բարսան ամեն ինչ պիտի անի հաղթելու համար։ Էս Ռեալը էն մեկը չի, որին 6-2 հաղթեցին, էս մեկն ավելի ուժեղ ա։ Ի դեպ՝ ե՞րբ ա Կլասիկոն։ Կյանքից լրիվ հետ եմ մնացել։  :Sad:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Կլասիկոն ապրիլի 11-ին ա լինելու, կիրակի օրը:

----------

h.s. (11.03.2010), Minerva (11.03.2010), Լեո (11.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> *ԱՌԱՋ-ԱՌԱՋ-ԱՌԱՋ*>>>>*Հ.Գ* ետ ավատարումտ Պեպնա վազում?


Պեպնա, բայց չի վազում, օդ են թռցնում տղեքը, Մանչեստր-Բարսա խաղից հետո :Wink:

----------


## Barcamaniac

*Բարսելոնա - Վալենսիա 14.03.2010(կիրակի) ժամը 22:00-ին*

----------

Yellow Raven (13.03.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Բարսա - Վալենսիա 3:0 :Hands Up: 

Հեթրիքի հեղինակա դարձել Մեսսին: 
Շնորհավոր մեզ:

----------

Barcamaniac (16.03.2010), Yellow Raven (16.03.2010), zanazan (16.03.2010), Դարք (15.03.2010), Լեո (15.03.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնային,կեցցե Մեսին

----------


## GevSky

էս հաղթանակը պետք էր, որ վերհիշեն իրենց հարազատ հոգեվիճակները..... Ճիշտն ասած խաղից առաջ մի տեսակ համոզմունք կար, որ խոշոր ենք կրելու, բայց առաջին կեսից հետո մի տեսակ կասկած ընկավ մեջս մտածեցի որ դեռ կրիզիսը շարունակվումա, բայց դե Մեսսին այսօր հիշեց իր համերգային ելույթները.... Այդքանը...
Կասեմ նաև, որ Անրին իրոք փոխեց խաղը... Մեսսին ամեն ինչ անում էր բայց մի բան չէր հերիքում, հետո պարզվեց որ Անրին չէր հերիքում... Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ բոլորն ել լավ խաղացին, մեկել կառանձնացնեի Պիկեյին ու Վալդեսի հիանալի սեյվը :Smile:  Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.03.2010)

----------


## Սամվել

Բարև նրանց ով ինձ հիշում է, ու նրանց ով գոնե նկատել է իմ գրառումները ու մի փոքր գոնե դրանցով ինձ ճանաչում է, 10 օրով արձակուրդի մեջ եմ ... 

Ուզում եմ բոլորիս շնորհավորեմ Բարսայի հաջողությունների կապակցությամբ, ու քաջալերեմ պարտությունների ու դժվարությունների կապակցությամբ:

Իրականում ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայում գտնվող հայոց բանակում նորմալ չեմ հետևել սպորտային լուրերին բավարարվելով ամենաշատը տեքստային հեռարձակումներով: Ընենց որ գրառումս ընդհանուր եմ անում:

Ինչքան գիտեմ էսօր կամ վաղը ՉԼ խաղ ունի չէ՞ Բարսան:

Շատ կուզեի հանդիպեի հին ընկերներիս ու մեր նոր կուլեների հետ Չեմպիոնսում...  

Խնդրում եմ շուտ արձագանքել ու գրառումս էլ եթե համապատասխան թեմայում չի մի քիչ ներողամիտ լինել, ակումբում շատ բան է փոխվել ու շատ դժվար է այդ ամենին արագ ընտելանալ:

----------

h.s. (16.03.2010), Legolas (16.03.2010), Yellow Raven (16.03.2010), Լեո (16.03.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Խեղճ Շտուտգարտ, մեեեեղկ են:

----------


## GevSky

> Բարև նրանց ով ինձ հիշում է, ու նրանց ով գոնե նկատել է իմ գրառումները ու մի փոքր գոնե դրանցով ինձ ճանաչում է, 10 օրով արձակուրդի մեջ եմ ... 
> 
> Ուզում եմ բոլորիս շնորհավորեմ Բարսայի հաջողությունների կապակցությամբ, ու քաջալերեմ պարտությունների ու դժվարությունների կապակցությամբ:
> 
> Իրականում ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայում գտնվող հայոց բանակում նորմալ չեմ հետևել սպորտային լուրերին բավարարվելով ամենաշատը տեքստային հեռարձակումներով: Ընենց որ գրառումս ընդհանուր եմ անում:
> 
> Ինչքան գիտեմ էսօր կամ վաղը ՉԼ խաղ ունի չէ՞ Բարսան:
> 
> Շատ կուզեի հանդիպեի հին ընկերներիս ու մեր նոր կուլեների հետ Չեմպիոնսում...  
> ...


Սամ ջան շատ կուզեի քեզ տեսնել, ես իմ տեղը կարամ ասեմ Չեմպիոնսում եմ լինելու չորեքշաբթի 23:30 -ից :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

ԲԱՐՍԱ 4 - 0 Շտուտգարդ  :Dance: 

13'  Մեսսի
22' Պեդրո
60' Մեսսի
89' Բոյան

----------

Barcamaniac (18.03.2010), DavitH (18.03.2010), h.s. (18.03.2010), Yellow Raven (18.03.2010), Սամվել (18.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Բոլոր գոլերն էլ շատ լավն էին մանավանդ Մեսիի խպածները ուղղակի սպանեց  :Smile: 
Ում հետ ա ընգնելու մյուս տուռում?

----------


## Barcamaniac

Վաղը կլինի վիճակահանությունը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի գրասենյակում: Գոնե ընգնենք ԲԿՄԱ-ի կամ էլ Լիոնի հետ: Չեմ ուզում Մանչի կամ Արսենալի հետ լինենք: Չմտածեք վախեցա, ուղղակի տենց թիմերն ափսոս են էլի արդեն դուրս մնան:

----------

DavitH (19.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արսենալից ու Բորդոյից բացի ցանկացած վիճակահանությունից գոհ կլինեմ :Smile: 
Դե ԲԿՄԱ-ն կլինի իդեալական տարբերակ :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Ես կուզենայի Լիոնից վրեժ լուծեինք  :Jpit:

----------

Սերխիո (18.03.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Բայց իրանք եդքան էլ վախենալու չեն, իսկ Բլանն էլ ասել էր, որ չէր ցանկանա հանդիպել Բարսային:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց իրանք եդքան էլ վախենալու չեն, իսկ Բլանն էլ ասել էր, որ չէր ցանկանա հանդիպել Բարսային:


Նայած ում համար վախենալու չեն: Կան թիմեր, որոնց Լիոնը արժանիորեն ծեծում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Դարք

> Նայած ում համար վախենալու չեն: Կան թիմեր, որոնց Լիոնը արժանիորեն ծեծում ա


օրինակ ռեալի ջարդը տվեց ես էլ վերջին խաղի բարսայի գլոերը մեկը մեկից սիրուն

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես կուզենայի Լիոնից վրեժ լուծեինք


գոհ ենք վրեժից :LOL:  ավելի լավ ա Սևիլիայի վրեծը լուծեք

----------


## Gayl

> Վաղը կլինի վիճակահանությունը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի գրասենյակում: Գոնե ընգնենք ԲԿՄԱ-ի կամ էլ Լիոնի հետ: Չեմ ուզում Մանչի կամ Արսենալի հետ լինենք: Չմտածեք վախեցա, ուղղակի տենց թիմերն ափսոս են էլի արդեն դուրս մնան:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  բախտներդ չի բերի, եթե Մանչի հետ ընկնի, Ռունին Վալդեսին կկվալտի :LOL:  
Շատ կուզեի Արսենալի հետ ընկներ, ճիշտա Բարսան ֆավորիտ կլինի բայց հոյակապ հանդիպում կլինի:

----------


## Gayl

> Վաղը կլինի վիճակահանությունը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի գրասենյակում:


Մեր ժամանակով ժամը քանիսի՞ն:

----------


## Լեո

> բախտներդ չի բերի, եթե Մանչի հետ ընկնի, Ռունին Վալդեսին կկվալտի


Դու ասա վան Դեր Սարը կրկին անգամ մանթո չընկնի  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (19.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դու ասա վան Դեր Սարը կրկին անգամ մանթո չընկնի


Դե եթե հաջողվի Վանոին մոտիկից տեսնել ապա հնարավոր է մանթո քցեն, բայց այստեղ հարց է առաջանում արդյո՞ք կհաջողվի :Wink:  եթե այդպիսի հանդիպում լինի ուրեմն գնդակը միայն Ռունիի մոտա լինելու :LOL:  գիտեք չէ՞ Բարսայում չկա այնպիսի հարձակվող ով ավելի վտանգավոր է քան նա, երկրորդ հարկում հոյակապ է խաղում, ոտքի հզոր և դիպուկ հարված, դրիբլինգ ու համ էլ պաշտպաններին ճղելու սովորություն ունի :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե եթե հաջողվի Վանոին մոտիկից տեսնել ապա հնարավոր է մանթո քցեն, բայց այստեղ հարց է առաջանում արդյո՞ք կհաջողվի եթե այդպիսի հանդիպում լինի ուրեմն գնդակը միայն Ռունիի մոտա լինելու գիտեք չէ՞ Բարսայում չկա այնպիսի հարձակվող ով ավելի վտանգավոր է քան նա, երկրորդ հարկում հոյակապ է խաղում, ոտքի հզոր և դիպուկ հարված, դրիբլինգ ու համ էլ պաշտպաններին ճղելու սովորություն ունի


 Անցած տարի ՉԼ եզրակիչը չես նայել, չէ՞  :Smile:  
Դիսկը ունեմ, եթե ուզում ես, կտամ կնայես  :Wink:

----------

h.s. (19.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Անցած տարի ՉԼ եզրակիչը չես նայել, չէ՞  
> Դիսկը ունեմ, եթե ուզում ես, կտամ կնայես


Էտ նույննա ոնց որ ասեմ մ.թ.ա. 2000 թվին Բարսա-Մանչ խաղին Մանչը կրելա ու հետևաբար այս տարի էլ կհաղթի:

----------


## Լեո

> Էտ նույննա ոնց որ ասեմ մ.թ.ա. 2000 թվին Բարսա-Մանչ խաղին Մանչը կրելա ու հետևաբար այս տարի էլ կհաղթի:


Ես տարբերությունը ասեմ, դու համեմատի: 2000թ-ից անցել ա 10 տարի, և հիմա և՛ Բարսան, և՛ Մանչը լրիվ տարբեր թիմեր են: Իսկ Անցած ՉԼ եզրափակիչից անցել ա մեկ տարուց էլ պակաս ժամանակ, որի ընթացքում թիմերը համարյա նույնն են մնացել: Ավելին, Մանչը Քիսոյի գնալուց հետո որոշ թուլացել ա  :Smile:  Տարբերություն կա՞  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (19.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Էտ նույննա ոնց որ ասեմ մ.թ.ա. 2000 թվին Բարսա-Մանչ խաղին Մանչը կրելա ու հետևաբար այս տարի էլ կհաղթի:


«Մ.թ.ա»-ն չէի տեսել  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես տարբերությունը ասեմ, դու համեմատի: 2000թ-ից անցել ա 10 տարի, և հիմա և՛ Բարսան, և՛ Մանչը լրիվ տարբեր թիմեր են: Իսկ Անցած ՉԼ եզրափակիչից անցել ա մեկ տարուց էլ պակաս ժամանակ, որի ընթացքում թիմերը համարյա նույնն են մնացել: Ավելին, Մանչը Քիսոյի գնալուց հետո որոշ թուլացել ա  Տարբերություն կա՞


Համարյա նույնը չեն, բայց դա նույնպես կապ չունի կարևորը որ Մանչը էս տարի շատ լավա խաղում, իսկ թե ովքեր են խաղում դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է:

----------


## Gayl

> «Մ.թ.ա»-ն չէի տեսել


 Ես էլ ասում եմ ի՞նչ 10 տարի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Մոռացա ասեմ որ Էտօն ավելի շատ գոլ էր խփում քան Իբրան, թե խի վաճառեցիք չեմ հասկանում :LOL:

----------


## DavitH

> Մոռացա ասեմ որ Էտօն ավելի շատ գոլ էր խփում քան Իբրան, թե խի վաճառեցիք չեմ հասկանում


նենց էս հարցնում ոնց որ մենք ենք ծախել  :Smile: 

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա 1/4 -ում մանչ - բարսա լինելուն ապա ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ որ հերթական անգլիական թիմը դուրս կթռնի  :Smile: 
մի քիչ ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկությունը կտուժի բայց մանչ-ի երկրպագուների չգիտես թե ինչի «մեծ» բերանը կփակվի 
ետ Ռունին անցած տարի չկար??????????????

----------


## Gayl

> նենց էս հարցնում ոնց որ մենք ենք ծախել 
> 
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա 1/4 -ում մանչ - բարսա լինելուն ապա ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ որ հերթական անգլիական թիմը դուրս կթռնի 
> մի քիչ ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկությունը կտուժի բայց մանչ-ի երկրպագուների չգիտես թե ինչի «մեծ» բերանը կփակվի 
> ետ Ռունին անցած տարի չկար??????????????


Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ հրաշալի օրը դու ուրախ կլինես :Wink:  ու կապ չունի Մանչը ում դաշտում ա խաղում մեկա խզարումա, զգույշ եղեք Միլանի օրը չքցեն:
Անցած տարի կար հետո՞ ի դեպ նախանցածն էլ կար հո չե՞ս մոռացել, մտքովս անցավ, որ եթե Մանչը ՉԼ ում հաղթի, ապա դժվար Ռունիին աշխարհի լավագույն չտան :Wink:   էս տարի Բարսայի մկարզիչը պտի աղոթելու վրա նստի, որ հանկարծ Մանչի հետ չնկնի թե չէ Ռունին Բարսի պաշտպաններին կարողա մի երկու կես անի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

> Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ հրաշալի օրը դու ուրախ կլինես ու կապ չունի Մանչը ում դաշտում ա խաղում մեկա խզարումա, զգույշ եղեք Միլանի օրը չքցեն:
> Անցած տարի կար հետո՞ ի դեպ նախանցածն էլ կար հո չե՞ս մոռացել, մտքովս անցավ, որ եթե Մանչը ՉԼ ում հաղթի, ապա դժվար Ռունիին աշխարհի լավագույն չտան  էս տարի Բարսայի մկարզիչը պտի աղոթելու վրա նստի, որ հանկարծ Մանչի հետ չնկնի թե չէ Ռունին Բարսի պաշտպաններին կարողա մի երկու կես անի


Մի մոռացի, որ Բարսան էլ Մեսսի ունի :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

ՉԼ-ում Արսենալ-Բարսա....
Մանչի բախտը բերեց, կարողա մինչև ֆինալ հասնի. Իսկ Բարսան Ֆաբրեգասին կասի թե ինչի պետքա գա իր հարազատ ակումբ :Smile:

----------

DavitH (20.03.2010), Լեո (19.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ՉԼ-ում Արսենալ-Բարսա....
> Մանչի բախտը բերեց, կարողա մինչև ֆինալ հասնի. Իսկ Բարսան Ֆաբրեգասին կասի թե ինչի պետքա գա իր հարազատ ակումբ


Հարգելիս Բարսա-Արսենալ ի հաղթողը խաղալու է Մանչեստր-Բավարիա հաղթողի հետ :Wink:  այնպես որ կամ անգլիական ա մտնում ֆինալ կամ իսպանական:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի մոռացի, որ Բարսան էլ Մեսսի ունի


Այո Մեսսին հոյակապ հարձակվող է, հիմա ավելի լավ մարզավիճակի մեջ է, բայց դե Բարսան դեռ պետք է Արսենալին հաղթի:

----------


## Դարք

> Հարգելիս Բարսա-Արսենալ ի հաղթողը խաղալու է Մանչեստր-Բավարիա հաղթողի հետ այնպես որ կամ անգլիական ա մտնում ֆինալ կամ իսպանական:


կամ էլ գերմանական :Mda:  :Mda:

----------


## Դարք

> Հարգելիս Բարսա-Արսենալ ի հաղթողը խաղալու է Մանչեստր-Բավարիա հաղթողի հետ այնպես որ կամ անգլիական ա մտնում ֆինալ կամ իսպանական:


մի սխալվի զույգերը սենց են կազմվելու
1/4 եզրափակիչ...
1. Օլ. Լիոն - Բորդո
2. Բավարիա - Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ
3. Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա
4. Ինտեր - ՑՍԿ Մոսկվա

1/2 եզր.
1. - 2.
3. - 4.

----------


## h.s.

> Այո Մեսսին հոյակապ հարձակվող է, հիմա ավելի լավ մարզավիճակի մեջ է, բայց դե Բարսան դեռ պետք է Արսենալին հաղթի:


Մանչն էլ Բավարիային :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հեչ սրտովս չէր Արսենալը :Sad:  
Համոզված եմ, որ 2 գեղեցկագույն խաղերի ենք ականատես լինելու(հնարավոր է լավագույնները ողջ մրցաշրջանի կտրվածքով), բայց միևնույն է նման դիմակայություն եզրափակիչում էի սպասում :Smile: 
Տեսնենք, ահագին դժվար է լինելու:

----------

Sagittarius (19.03.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ուֆֆ, չէի ուզումԱրսենալին: Համ էլ Արսենալ-Բարսա հաղթողը խաղալու ա Ինտեր-ԲԿՄԱ-ի հետ:

----------


## Gayl

> մի սխալվի զույգերը սենց են կազմվելու
> 1/4 եզրափակիչ...
> 1. Օլ. Լիոն - Բորդո
> 2. Բավարիա - Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ
> 3. Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա
> 4. Ինտեր - ՑՍԿ Մոսկվա
> 
> 1/2 եզր.
> 1. - 2.
> 3. - 4.


Պահոո ավելի պայծառ և ավելի վատ Բարսայի երկրպագուների համար, 90 տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ Մանչը եզրափակիչում է, այ Բարսայի բանը բուրդա, նախ պետք է Արսենալին հաղթի և հետո եթե ինտեռը անցնի ապա նաև Ինտեռին կարճ ասած հոյակապ է, չեմ կարծում, որ Բարսան Արսենալին հաղթելու է, այնպես որ ոնց քցում բռնում եմ Մանչեստր-Արսենալ խաղ է լինելու :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Պահոո ավելի պայծառ և ավելի վատ Բարսայի երկրպագուների համար, 90 տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ Մանչը եզրափակիչում է, այ Բարսայի բանը բուրդա, նախ պետք է Արսենալին հաղթի և հետո եթե ինտեռը անցնի ապա նաև Ինտեռին կարճ ասած հոյակապ է, չեմ կարծում, որ Բարսան Արսենալին հաղթելու է, այնպես որ ոնց քցում բռնում եմ Մանչեստր-Արսենալ խաղ է լինելու


Իսկ ես Արսենալ-Բորդո եմ կանխատեսում :Tongue:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Առաջին խաղը լինելու է Լոնդոնում: Եթե ընդեղ Բարսան գոլ խփի(իսկ ինձ թվում ա նաղդ կխփի), ուրեմն Նոու Կամպում շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի: Կարող ա նույնիսկ Բավարիայի կամ Շտուտգարտի պատմությունը լինի:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ես Արսենալ-Բորդո եմ կանխատեսում


Ես էլի ասել եմ, որ Բորդոն շատ վտանգավոր թիմա ցանկացած գերակումբի, էն 10 տոկոսը իրա համար էի թողել :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Առաջին խաղը լինելու է Լոնդոնում: Եթե ընդեղ Բարսան գոլ խփի(իսկ ինձ թվում ա նաղդ կխփի), ուրեմն Նոու Կամպում շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի: Կարող ա նույնիսկ Բավարիայի կամ Շտուտգարտի պատմությունը լինի:


Դե զգուշ եղեք որ Արսենալը Պոռտոի պատմությունը Բարսայի գլխին չբերի, ամենախոշոր հաշիվը 1/8 ում Արսենալինն է, այնպես որ ինչքան դու կարաս գլուխ գովաս քեզանից շատ ես :Wink:  իսկ Մանչի պատմությունը շատ ավելի փառավոր է, նախ Միլանի դաշտում 2:3 հետո իր դաշտում 4:0, դե Բարսան հազիվ շտուտգարտին 4:0 հաղթի այն էլ հակառակորդի դաշտում չկարողացավ հաղթի, էլ ուր մնաց Արսենալին հաղթի :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

> Դե զգուշ եղեք որ Արսենալը Պոռտոի պատմությունը Բարսայի գլխին չբերի, ամենախոշոր հաշիվը 1/8 ում Արսենալինն է, այնպես որ ինչքան դու կարաս գլուխ գովաս քեզանից շատ ես իսկ Մանչի պատմությունը շատ ավելի փառավոր է, նախ Միլանի դաշտում 2:3 հետո իր դաշտում 4:0, դե Բարսան հազիվ շտուտգարտին 4:0 հաղթի այն էլ հակառակորդի դաշտում չկարողացավ հաղթի, էլ ուր մնաց Արսենալին հաղթի


Ժամանակը ամեն ինչ ցույց կտա :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (19.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Պահոո ավելի պայծառ և ավելի վատ Բարսայի երկրպագուների համար, 90 տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ Մանչը եզրափակիչում է, այ Բարսայի բանը բուրդա, նախ պետք է Արսենալին հաղթի և հետո եթե ինտեռը անցնի ապա նաև Ինտեռին կարճ ասած հոյակապ է, չեմ կարծում, որ Բարսան Արսենալին հաղթելու է, այնպես որ ոնց քցում բռնում եմ Մանչեստր-Արսենալ խաղ է լինելու


Ասրենալին ու իր մարզիչին շատ եմ հարգում (ու սիրում  :Blush: ), կարծում եմ ջահելները Բասրային կկարողնան լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ, բայց նրանց՝ հաջորդ փուլ անցնելը համարում եմ անհավանական  :Smile: 
Իսկ Ինտերին հաղթելը խնդիր չէ: Էս տարի մեկ անգամ արդեն հաղթել ենք, մեկ անգամ էլ ի դաշտում ոչ ոքի ենք խաղացել ու ևս 2 անգամ էլ կհաղթենք  :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ճիշտն ասած հիմա Բարսան ավելի լավ ա սկսել խաղալ, քան ասենք մի ամիս առաջ, նենց որ պետք չի էդքան Արսենալով վախացնել: Իսկ Պորտուի պահով լուրջ չի կարծում եմ սպասելը, որ Բարսան կարող ա նույն օրն ընկնի: Դաժե ամենավատ խաղի դեպքում էլ Բարսան արդյունք ցույց կտա իրա կարգի հաշվին, դրա համար էլ սրանք կոչվում են գրանդեր, որ կլասով ցածր թիմերին կարող են զուտ վարպետության հաշվին հաղթել: Իսկ Պորտուն եդքան պլոճիկ չունի, որ Բարսելոնայի հետ համեմատվի: Ինչքան էլ շատերդ չեք ուզում խոստովանել, բայց Բարսելոնան հիմա գավաթը հաղթելու գլխավոր հավակնորդներից ա: Մենակ պատկերացրեք Բեռնաբեուում Պույոլը գավաթը բարձրացնի: Լավ ժամանակից առաջ չընկնեմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ ժամանակից առաջ չընկնեմ:


 Հա իսկականից թե չէ արդեն մայիսի կողմերն էիր հասել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ասրենալին ու իր մարզիչին շատ եմ հարգում (ու սիրում ), կարծում եմ ջահելները Բասրային կկարողնան լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ, բայց նրանց՝ հաջորդ փուլ անցնելը համարում եմ անհավանական 
> Իսկ Ինտերին հաղթելը խնդիր չէ: Էս տարի մեկ անգամ արդեն հաղթել ենք, մեկ անգամ էլ ի դաշտում ոչ ոքի ենք խաղացել ու ևս 2 անգամ էլ կհաղթենք


Ֆուտբոլում անհավանական բաներ չեն լինում, ամեն ինչն էլ հավանական է

----------


## DavitH

սպանին իրանց Մանչեսթրով ու Ռունիով ոնց որ նոր ա հայտնաբերվել Ռունին ես եքա վախտ ա խաղում ա էլի հա հասկացանք լավ ա խաղում հետո ետ հո չի նշանակում որ պտի Բարսային կրի  :Smile: 

իսկ ֆինալում կնայենք Բարսա Մանչ ու վերջ

ինչ ա կասեք բա Արսենալը , Արսենալին էլ կկրենք / հիմա Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստներ լավ մարզավիճակում են ամենա կարևորը Մեսսին ա ու մնացածն էլ իրա հետ  :Smile:   / Արսենալի մեջ ես լուրջ հակառակորդ չեմ տեսնում արդեն մի քանի տարի ա /ինչքան տեսել եմ իրա խաղերից մի քանի խաղ կարում ա լավ խաղա բայց ետքան էլ ստաբիլ չի/ համենայն դեպս իրան Մանչեսթրի հետ չեմ համեմատի հաստատ: Մնաց խաղերին հասնենք

ինտերին էի մոռացել
դե նրանից սկսեմ որ ինտերը Մուրինիո/կամ Մորինիո/-ի գլխավորությամբ լավ ուժեղացել ա ու լավ խաղ ա խաղում Մորինիոյական ոճի  :Smile:  Բարսային լավ ցանոթ  :Smile:  Չելսիին ահագին կրել ա Ինտերին էլ կկարողանա Չեմ կարծում որ Մորինիոական ետ մի տեսակ գծագրված խաղը Բարսային կճնշի
չնայած լավ դիմադրություն ա լինելու բայց դե.....

----------


## Gayl

> սպանին իրանց Մանչեսթրով ու Ռունիով ոնց որ նոր ա հայտնաբերվել Ռունին ես եքա վախտ ա խաղում ա էլի հա հասկացանք լավ ա խաղում հետո ետ հո չի նշանակում որ պտի Բարսային կրի


Իսկ կներեք զոհվածները քանի հոգի՞ են, ցավակցում եմ: :Sad: 




> իսկ ֆինալում կնայենք Բարսա Մանչ ու վերջ


 :Shok: Բայց Բարսան կարա՞ էտքան ձգի:



> Արսենալի մեջ ես լուրջ հակառակորդ չեմ տեսնում արդեն մի քանի տարի ա /ինչքան տեսել եմ իրա խաղերից մի քանի խաղ կարում ա լավ խաղա բայց ետքան էլ ստաբիլ չի/ համենայն դեպս իրան Մանչեսթրի հետ չեմ համեմատի հաստատ: Մնաց խաղերին հասնենք


Թռի հետո հոպ ասա :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց Բարսան կարա՞ էտքան ձգի:


 Բարսան միշտ էլ կարա էնքան ձգի, որ ոչ մի այլ թիմ չկարողանա: «Դրիմ» մրցաշրջանը քեզ օրինակ  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (21.03.2010), DavitH (20.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Իսկ կներեք զոհվածները քանի հոգի՞ են, ցավակցում եմ:


ետքան լուրջ մի ընդունի ետ ուղիղ իմաստով չի ասված  :Smile: 




> Բայց Բարսան կարա՞ էտքան ձգի:


ուզի չուզի կձգի հանգիստ եղի




> Թռի հետո հոպ ասա


խորհրդի համար մերսի բայց կարիքը չունեմ

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսան միշտ էլ կարա էնքան ձգի, որ ոչ մի այլ թիմ չկարողանա: «Դրիմ» մրցաշրջանը քեզ օրինակ


 Տեսնենք, ինչքան շատ եք համոզված այնքան շատ եք հիասթափվում, ես էլ չեմ ուզում որ հիասթափությունը այդքան մեծ լինի :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> ետքան լուրջ մի ընդունի ետ ուղիղ իմաստով չի ասված 
> 
> 
> ուզի չուզի կձգի հանգիստ եղի
> 
> 
> խորհրդի համար մերսի բայց կարիքը չունեմ


 Իսկ երբա՞ խաղերը:

----------


## Դարք

> Տեսնենք, ինչքան շատ եք համոզված այնքան շատ եք հիասթափվում, ես էլ չեմ ուզում որ հիասթափությունը այդքան մեծ լինի


ում ես երկրպագում՞ ետ դեպքում խի ես բարսայի կարելի է ասել ֆան ակումբում ետքան ակտիվ,ետքան չես սիրում բարսային

----------


## DavitH

Մարտ, 30/31, 2010 	1/4  31-ին  Արսենալ - Բարսելոն
Ապրիլ 6/7, 2010 	1/4
Ապրիլ 20/21, 2010 	1/2
Ապրիլ 27/28, 2010 	1/2
Մայիս 22,  Եզրափակիչ (Մադրիդ)

ավելի մանրամասն կարդա՝ http://www.xs4all.nl/~kassiesa/bert/...endar2009.html

----------


## Gayl

> ում ես երկրպագում՞ ետ դեպքում խի ես բարսայի կարելի է ասել ֆան ակումբում ետքան ակտիվ,ետքան չես սիրում բարսային


Նախ ես ոչ մի ակումբ չեմ *երկրպագում*  սիրում եմ անգլիական ֆուտբոլը մասնավորապես Արսենալը և հետո թե ինչու եմ այստեղ գրում դա արդեն իմ գործն է, նույն ձև գրում եմ Ռեալի, Արսենալի, Մանչի, Չելսիի, Լիվերպուլի, ՉԼ ի թեմաներում:

----------

Դարք (20.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Հարգելիս Բարսա-Արսենալ ի հաղթողը խաղալու է Մանչեստր-Բավարիա հաղթողի հետ այնպես որ կամ անգլիական ա մտնում ֆինալ կամ իսպանական:


Ոչ, սխալ է քո տեղեկությունը.... Տեսականորեն հնարավոր է անգլոիսպանական ֆինալ... և դրա միակ տարբերակը Բարսա - Ման. Յու.
Տես՝ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...17#post1962788
Աղբյուր http://barca.ru/news/5251

----------

Gayl (20.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Դե զգուշ եղեք որ Արսենալը Պոռտոի պատմությունը Բարսայի գլխին չբերի, ամենախոշոր հաշիվը 1/8 ում Արսենալինն է, այնպես որ ինչքան դու կարաս գլուխ գովաս քեզանից շատ ես իսկ Մանչի պատմությունը շատ ավելի փառավոր է, նախ Միլանի դաշտում 2:3 հետո իր դաշտում 4:0, դե Բարսան հազիվ շտուտգարտին 4:0 հաղթի այն էլ հակառակորդի դաշտում չկարողացավ հաղթի, էլ ուր մնաց Արսենալին հաղթի


Մթամ Միլանն էլ թիմ էր որ տենց հերոս դառավ Ման.Յուն.....  Համ էլ Պորտուն Բարսայի հետ ես համեմատում.. ծիծաղալույա, Դու ոնց էս պատկերացնում Բարսային 4-0 կրի որևէ մեկը... ինչքան խփեն էնքան կուտեն, եթե ոչ ավելի շատ... ու դա էլ հարցա ով պետքա Պիկե, Պույոլ, Ալվես, Միլիտո կամ թեկուզ Մակսվել անցնի 4 անգամ ու հլա Վալդեսին էլ 4 անգամ գոլ խփի... հնարավորա միայն մտքի ուժով կամ տեսական.... Այ իսկ որ Մեսսին ցանկացած պաշտպանի կանցնի գոնե 4-5 փորձից, իսկ այդքան հաստատ կփորձի, դա արդեն շատ ավելի ռեալա... էլ չեմ ասում արդեն դարպասապահ-Մեսսի հակամարտությունները, որովհետև անիմաստա.. ուղղակի մի քիչ ռեալ նայեք ամեն ինչին....  :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (21.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մթամ Միլանն էլ թիմ էր որ տենց հերոս դառավ Ման.Յուն.....  Համ էլ Պորտուն Բարսայի հետ ես համեմատում.. ծիծաղալույա, Դու ոնց էս պատկերացնում Բարսային 4-0 կրի որևէ մեկը... ինչքան խփեն էնքան կուտեն, եթե ոչ ավելի շատ... ու դա էլ հարցա ով պետքա Պիկե, Պույոլ, Ալվես, Միլիտո կամ թեկուզ Մակսվել անցնի 4 անգամ ու հլա Վալդեսին էլ 4 անգամ գոլ խփի... հնարավորա միայն մտքի ուժով կամ տեսական.... Այ իսկ որ Մեսսին ցանկացած պաշտպանի կանցնի գոնե 4-5 փորձից, իսկ այդքան հաստատ կփորձի, դա արդեն շատ ավելի ռեալա... էլ չեմ ասում արդեն դարպասապահ-Մեսսի հակամարտությունները, որովհետև անիմաստա.. ուղղակի մի քիչ ռեալ նայեք ամեն ինչին....


Դե եթե Արսենալը համեմատում են Շտուտգարտի հետ ուրեմն առժի ես էլ զուգահեռականներ տանեմ :Wink: 
Այս պահի դրությամբ Միլանը իտալիայի երկրորդ ակումբնա և գերակումբ է համարվում:
Ապեր Վալդեսի պահը հանեցինք ինքը ես իմ ինչ որ չկարողանան 4 անգամ գոլ խփեն, այ որ Բուֆոն կամ Չեխ ասեիր կասեի հա մի քիչ դժվարա, բայց Վալդե՞ս, իսկ պաշտպաններին ճեղքելը շատ դժվար ա, բայց ոչ Ռունիի նման ֆուտբոլիստի համար :Wink:  նա այնպիսի հարձակվողներից է ով կարողանում է ճիշտ պահին ճիշտ դիրք գրավել:

----------


## Tyler

Հետո կասեք Վալենսիային տվինք սպանինք  :Smile:  Հա, սպանիք, բայց էդ կիսատ Վալենսիա էր:

P.S. Gayl, gafff - վերջը կասեք ոնց պրծավ  :Jpit:

----------


## DavitH

սենց չի լինի ...
պիտի շտապացնենք շուտ խաղան թե չե գնալով ավելի են թեժանում կրքերը  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գիտեք ո՞ր պահը ամնաշատը դուրս եկավ :Jpit:  Մարտի 30-ից հետո 5 շաբաթվա ընթացքում ընդամենը մեկ շաբաթ ՉԼ-ում խաղ չկա, կայֆ :Smile:

----------

DavitH (20.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Գիտեք ո՞ր պահը ամնաշատը դուրս եկավ Մարտի 30-ից հետո 5 շաբաթվա ընթացքում ընդամենը մեկ շաբաթ ՉԼ-ում խաղ չկա, կայֆ


հա Վահիկ ջան ու տեղ մեծն Ս.Բ.-ի ձայնով կարելի ա ասել «Իսկական Ֆուտբոլային միամսյակ»  :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Իսկ Վալենսիան ստեղ ինչ կապ ուներ: Թե մեջդ պահել էիր ու հիմա արտահայտվեցիր: :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Լավ տղեք, իսկ Սարագոսայի հետ ինչ ա լինելու: Կարող ա Մեսսին չխաղա, ասում են ատամի ցավի պատճառով պարապմունքը բաց ա թողել:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Առանց Մեսսի ու Չավի շատ դժվար կլինի: Եթե գումարենք նաև, որ Բարսայի մոտ կրկին առաջացելա մրցակցի հարկի տակ խաղալու բարդույթը, հնարավորա շատ տհաճ ելք ունենա էսօրվա խաղը :Sad: 
Բայց դե հուսանք ամեն ինչ նորմալ կընթանա :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Առանց Մեսսի ու Չավի շատ դժվար կլինի: Եթե գումարենք նաև, որ Բարսայի մոտ կրկին առաջացելա մրցակցի հարկի տակ խաղալու բարդույթը, հնարավորա շատ տհաճ ելք ունենա էսօրվա խաղը
> Բայց դե հուսանք ամեն ինչ նորմալ կընթանա


Չէ, էսօր Սարագոսան էն թիմը չէ, որ թեկուզ առանց Մեսսի ու Չավիի կարողանա լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ Բարսային:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չէ, էսօր Սարագոսան էն թիմը չէ, որ թեկուզ առանց Մեսսի ու Չավիի կարողանա լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ Բարսային:


Ալմերիան էլ էն թիմը չէր :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ալմերիան էլ էն թիմը չէր


Հաստատ  :Yes:  Դրա համար էլ երկրորդ նման սխալը Բարսայի համար չափից դուրս ճոխ կլինի:

----------


## DavitH

մտածում եմ որ հավես ունեցան խաղալու առանց Մեսսի էլ կկարողանան կրեն
եթե չկրեն Ռեալը առաջ կանցնի  :Shok:  ու ետ կատաստրոֆա կլինի ետ իրանք էլ են հասկանում նենց որ Տղեք ձեզ տեսնեմ  :Smile:  /ոգեշնչում եմ էլի  :Smile: /

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեսսիիիիիիիիի գոոոոոլ Պեդրոյի պասից: Չեն խաղում Ինյեստան ու Չավին:

----------

DavitH (22.03.2010), Yellow Raven (22.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Հրաշք  :Smile:  
էլ ինչ բարդույթի մասին էր խոսքը Գոոոոոոոոոլ +1

----------


## Ներսես_AM

2-րդ գոլը նայե՜ք, վերջն ա՜: 

մի հատ էլ խփեե՜՜ց: Մեսսիիիի հեթ թրիք:  :Love:  Մեկնաբանը ասում ա «Մառադոնա բուդետ դուռակ եսլի նե վիյգռայետ չեմպիոնատ միռա, ս տակիմ պառնեմ»  :LOL: 

Իբրան լոմկված ա, հայ հայ էր երրորդից առաջ պիտի խփեր շտանգին կպավ, ու մի րոպե հետ Մեսսին զարգեց, նենց լոմկա էր: 

Արդեն 1-3: Մարկեսը տուֆտեց: Նենց ա դզում հիմա սաղ թիմով Իբրայի վրա են աշխատում, որ գոլ խփի, իսկ Իբրան ոնց խփում ա ծուռ ա գնում:

Վայ քու արա արդեն 2-3:

աաա Մեսսին սատկացնում էչ հայ հայ էլ մի հատ էլ էր խփում: Պենալ: Տվին Իբրան խփի  :Smile:  Դզեց էտ մոմենտը: Արա էս ինչ ջղայնացած զարգեց, ցանցը ծակելու էր, հա  :LOL:  Գոլից հետո սաղ եկան շնորհավորեցին որ դուխը հելնի տղու: Սիրում եմ Բարսելոնի ոգին  :Love:

----------

h.s. (22.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010), Yellow Raven (22.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Եսել Իբրային դուխ կտայի, տղայա հիմա խաղը էսօր էլ չստացվեց, հո Ռեալը չի որ թիմից հանի :LOL:  Բայց մարդը վիզ էր դնում, նենց չէր, որ չէր ուզում խաղա... Առաջի գոլն էլ իրանից սկսեց, պռոստո որ մի քանի պահ չի ստացվում ճնշման տակա ընկնում լոմկվումա ու վաբշե չի ստացվում, ասենք Մեսսին չէր լոմկվի տենց պահի որովհետև, սենց ասած ընտանիքի անդամա ու իրան ինչ էլ լինի վստահա զգում, իսկ Իբրան ուրիշ ստատուսի մեջա դրանիցելա որ շուտա լոմկվում.... Դա էլ ժամանակի հարցա...
Մենակ չհասկացա ոնց 2-րդ գնդակը խփին, համարելով առաջինը պատահականություն.... Չնայած Պեպի փոփոխությունն էլ անիմաստ էր Միլիտոյին հանել մարկես մտցնել ու դրա համար կերավ Պեպը... 
Պույոլ Պիկեյով փոխելը հասկանալի էր բայց Մարկես Միլիտոյով ոչ..... ոչ մի ձև չհիմնավորված քայլ... կարևորը օտսեչկաները թող սենց խաղերի վախտ լինի որ սկսեն մտածել ու կարևոր խաղերին բոլոր օղակներով պատրաստ լինեն :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Չեխի ու Բուֆոնի անւննա դուրս եկել, լավ ռակռուտկա են եղել մարդիկ.. բայց ներկա պահին կարամ հանգիստ ասեմ որ Վալդեսը էտ երկուսից լավ մարզավիճակումա ու էտ երկուսից էլ ստաբիլա խաղում....
հա մեկել վալդեսը անունա հանել որ վատ դարպասապահա.. բայց նստեք ու ուշադիր նայեք ոնցա խաղում.... մասնավորապես Գայլինա վերաբերվում:

----------

Minerva (23.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

հա համաձայն եմ Վալդեսը ահագին լավ ա սկսել խաղալը ետ 2 գոլն էլ իրա մեղքով չէր /համենայն դեպս իրա  մեղքը քիչ էր/

Իբրաիմովիչը --- միշտ մտածել եմ որ գոլ խփոլը ետքան էլ կարեվոր չի խփողը կխփի հիմա ինքն էլ ետ ձևով ա կարում օգուտ տա Գոլային փոխանցում արեց, մրցակցի պաշտպաններից գոնե մեկը իրան էր պահում կամ ուշադիր էր իրա հանդեպ էտ էլ ա բան, իսկ գոլ կխփի եղածը ինչ ա որ էսօր չխփեց վաղը կխփի 

իսկ հիմա ամենա կարեվորը ՄԵՍՍԻ
ես տղեն վերջն ա իսկական դեմք ա իսկական թիմի մարդա ես մինչև հիմա մտածում եմ որ ինքը վերջի գոլը կարար խփեր, բայց 11 մ-անոց սարքեց որ Իբրաիմովիչը խփի  :Smile: 

իսկ ինչ էր մտածում Մեսսին 90րոպե շարունակ??
«լավ մի 2 րոպե էլ ձգեմ նոր խփեմ լավ էս մեկն էլ չխփեմ », բայց դ ինչքան կարար տենց դիմանար մեկ մեկ խփում էր  :Smile: 
էս խաղը թող նայեն ու իմանան թե Բարսան ով ա  :Smile:  ու ինչ մրցակից ա իսկական Չեմպիոն ա

----------

Barcamaniac (22.03.2010), h.s. (22.03.2010), Yellow Raven (22.03.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Մեսսին շաաաաաաաատ լավնա, որ ուզենար 4-րդ գոլն էլ կարար մի քանի անգամ խփեր, բայց հա ուզում էր որ Իբրան էլ խփիլ: Իբրան որ նորմալ խաղար Բարսան մի 6-7 հատ կխփեր:

----------

DavitH (22.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Մի ամիս ա մենակ Մեսսին ա խփում, ու էս կոչվում ա ուժեղ թիմ? Թող հլը 1-2 խաղ չխաղա տենանք իիիիինչ պետք ա առանց իրա անեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Խփողներ շատ կան արխային  :Smile:  Իբրան ա հոգնել, բացի դա էս խաղից սկսումա ակտիվ ռոտացիաները, որտև մոտակա մի 3 շաբաթը 4 օրը մեկ խաղալու են համարյա: Երեկվա խաղին չկաին Չավին, Ինյեստան, Պույոլը, Անրին: Ճիշտա վերջում Պույոլն ու Ինյեստան մտան զամեն բայց էտ հաշիվ չի, սպասում եմ որ մյուս խաղին՝ չորեքշաբթի Մեսսին չի լինի Անրին կլինի:

----------

DavitH (22.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Մի ամիս ա մենակ Մեսսին ա խփում, ու էս կոչվում ա ուժեղ թիմ? Թող հլը 1-2 խաղ չխաղա տենանք իիիիինչ պետք ա առանց իրա անեք


Բացեմ մի գաղտնիք  :Smile:  Մեսին հենց նրա համար ա Բարսայում որ Գոլ խփի ինչի պիտի չխաղա որ?????
իսկ իրականում լինում են ժամանակներ որ ֆուտբոլիստ չի կարողանում գոլ խփի հիմա Իբր...-ի մոտ ետ ժամանակն ա ու ետ կուղղվի

----------


## Barcamaniac

Հիմա ասում ես Մեսսին չխաղա, ինչ պիտի անենք: Բայց Մեսսին թու-թու-թու կա ու վնասվածք չունի: Իսկ եթե մի բան լինի(Աստված չանի) ու Մեսսին չխաղա, իսկ թիմը սկսի վատ խաղալ, այ էդ ժամանակ կարելի ա մտածել: Իսկ գոլեր խփում ա նաև Պեդրոն, Իբրան էլ ա խփում: Հիշեք օրինակ Շտուտգարտին խփած միակ գոլը: Դե Ռեալին խփած գոլն էլ չասեմ ով խփեց: Բոյանը մի-քիչ շատ մտնի խաղալու, տեսեք ինչան լավ կխաղա, գոլեր կխփի: Իսկ Այս պահին մենք չպիտի մտածենք, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե Մեսսին չխաղա, որովհետև Մեսսին խաղում ա ու գոլեր ա խփում: Ու ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, որ ինքը սովորականից շատ ա խփում:

----------

DavitH (22.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Ու ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, որ ինքը սովորականից շատ ա խփում:


Ավելին ետ շատ լավ ա որ ինքը խփում ա 

Չէ է ուղղակի Բարսայի «չուզողներն» են տենց բաներ մտածում
Է հա բա որ ասենք Ռունին չխաղա կամ ասենք են ժամանակ ասեինք Զիդանը չխաղա  :Smile:  սենց բան ասողը ֆուտբոլը սիրում ա մենակ իրա թիմի ամար իսկ ֆուտբոլը պետք ա սիրել իրա գեղեցկության համար, իսկ ֆուտբոլը սիրուն ա իրա գոլերով մանավանդ երբ դրանք տեխնիկայով են խփվում ու ետ Մեսսին շատ լավ ա անում  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (22.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խաղի մասին ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, սաղ ասեցիք :Smile: 
Հաղորդավարն էր դեմք :LOL:  Ասումա <<Մեզ հիմա ուզում են ցույց տալ, բայց դա չի կարող այդպես լինել,որովհետև Պիկեն էդ տղեն չի: Ես դա նրա աչքերից զգացի...այնքան թախծոտ էին>> :LOL:  :LOL:  Դրանից հետո էլ Մեսսիի գյումրեցի ու Յայա Տուրեի` մարալիկցի լինելով շարժվեց դեպի <<Կամ գնդակն էր փոքր, կամ գլուխը իր տեղում չէր>> փետրաթևավոր արտահայտությունը :LOL:  
Կարգին ուրախացրեց երեկվա խաղի ժամանակ :Jpit: 
Բայց դե հուսանք էս վերջին խաղը կլինի,որ վարում էր :Jpit:

----------

h.s. (22.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Հիմա ասում ես Մեսսին չխաղա, ինչ պիտի անենք: Բայց Մեսսին թու-թու-թու կա ու վնասվածք չունի: Իսկ եթե մի բան լինի(Աստված չանի) ու Մեսսին չխաղա, իսկ թիմը սկսի վատ խաղալ, այ էդ ժամանակ կարելի ա մտածել: Իսկ գոլեր խփում ա նաև Պեդրոն, Իբրան էլ ա խփում: Հիշեք օրինակ Շտուտգարտին խփած միակ գոլը: Դե Ռեալին խփած գոլն էլ չասեմ ով խփեց: Բոյանը մի-քիչ շատ մտնի խաղալու, տեսեք ինչան լավ կխաղա, գոլեր կխփի: Իսկ Այս պահին մենք չպիտի մտածենք, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե Մեսսին չխաղա, որովհետև Մեսսին խաղում ա ու գոլեր ա խփում: Ու ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, որ ինքը սովորականից շատ ա խփում:


Խոսքը վերջին մի ամսվա մասին ա: Դրանից առաջ թիմը շատ ավելի լավ էր խաղում: Իսկ վերջին խաղերում Մեսսին ա քարշ տալիս մենակ: Այսինքն իրա վնասվածք ստանալու դեպքում ահագին ծանր կլնի ձեր վիճակը: Իսկ մրցակից թիմերը պետք ա մտածեն մենակ իրան փակելու մասին, էսօրվա դրությամբ no Messi, no wins for Barca: Համենայն դեպս քիչ թե շատ ուժեղ թիմերի դեմ որ հաստատ:

----------


## Լեո

ՀայՏՎ-ի մեկնաբանությունից սիրտս խառնում էր  :Bad:  Ստիպված ձայնը անջատած էի նայում:

----------

Ապե Ջան (23.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Հատված «հանճարեղ» մեկնաբանությունից. 
«...Սերնդափոխությունը բավականին դժվար և աշխատատար պրոցես է, այն միանգամից տեղի չի ունենում, դրա համար *երկարատև* ջանքեր են պետք: Պետք է ուղղակի համբերատար սպասել, և արդյունքը *շատ շուտ* կզգացվի»: 

 :Fool:

----------

Barcamaniac (24.03.2010), Minerva (23.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Խոսքը վերջին մի ամսվա մասին ա: Դրանից առաջ թիմը շատ ավելի լավ էր խաղում: Իսկ վերջին խաղերում Մեսսին ա քարշ տալիս մենակ: Այսինքն իրա վնասվածք ստանալու դեպքում ահագին ծանր կլնի ձեր վիճակը: Իսկ մրցակից թիմերը պետք ա մտածեն մենակ իրան փակելու մասին, էսօրվա դրությամբ no Messi, no wins for Barca: Համենայն դեպս քիչ թե շատ ուժեղ թիմերի դեմ որ հաստատ:


Ոչ մի արգումենտ չեմ տեսնում ասածիդ մեջ, ոչ մեկս չենք տեսել որ այսօրվա Բարսան առանց Մեսսիի վատ խաղա... Եթե կա Մեսսի խաղում են Մեսսիի հետ, չլինի Մեսսին կխաղան ուրիշ կերպ.... Կա Պեդրո, որ քիչ չի կարևոր պահերին գոլ խփել, կա Իբրա որ ամեն րոպե կարա մտնի մարզավիճակի մեջ ու ընդամենը կրունկով հրաշքներ գործի ու վերջապես կա Անրի որ պահի տակ վտանգավոր հարվածներով ու արագությամբ կարող է շատ բան որոշել.... Հիմա Մեսսիի աստղային ժամնա ինքնա երևում, բայց ինքը մենակ չէր խաղում ընդամենը 1 գոլա որ կոնկրետ ինքն իր համար ստեղծեց, մնացած դեպքոերում կային Իբրա, Պեդրո, Ինիեստա..... Պետք չի թերագնահատել, որոշ ժամանակ առաջ էլ ասում էին որ առանց Խավի Բարսան չի կարա խաղա...

----------

h.s. (23.03.2010), Yellow Raven (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Խայտառակ են դրանք
անիմաստ անկապ, խոսում էին էնքան որ խոսելու համար
դաշտի երկրպագուների ձայնը բարձրացնեին ավելի հաճույքով կնաեի

----------


## Gayl

Հալալ ա Բարսային, արդեն սկսել եմ խաղերը նայել :LOL:  Մեսսին էլ սկսելա դուրս մի այլ կարգի գալ, միայն Իբրայի համար եմ ափսոսում,ընդհանրապես չի կարում խաղա

----------


## h.s.

> Հալալ ա Բարսային, արդեն սկսել եմ խաղերը նայել Մեսսին էլ սկսելա դուրս մի այլ կարգի գալ, միայն Իբրայի համար եմ ափսոսում,ընդհանրապես չի կարում խաղա


Gayl ջան Մեսսին անցած տարի էլ սրանից պակաս չէր խաղում ու հուսով եմ որ Իբրան շուտ կվերգտնի իր որակները:

----------

Gayl (27.03.2010), Ապե Ջան (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա... Բարսելոնա... Բարսելոնա...

հլը ասեք իմանամ, կա էսօրվա դրությամբ սենց թիմ, հը՞

Կոլեկտիվ գեղեցիկ, արդյունավետ դիտարժան խաղ ցուցադրող թիմ

հազարավոր մարդկանց հացն ու ջուրը, որ առանց դրա ուղղակի չեն պատկերացնում իրենց կյանքը

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարսելոնա... Բարսելոնա... Բարսելոնա...
> 
> հլը ասեք իմանամ, կա էսօրվա դրությամբ սենց թիմ, հը՞
> 
> Կոլեկտիվ գեղեցիկ, արդյունավետ դիտարժան խաղ ցուցադրող թիմ
> 
> հազարավոր մարդկանց հացն ու ջուրը, որ առանց դրա ուղղակի չեն պատկերացնում իրենց կյանքը


Էս Բարսելոնայի նոր հիմնն է՞ր :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էս Բարսելոնայի նոր հիմնն է՞ր


ըհը...  :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս Բարսելոնայի նոր հիմնն է՞ր


Նոր հիմնը չէ, հիմնի թարգմանությունն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Minerva

Ժողովուրդ, չգիտեմ՝ ստեղ պիտի գրեի թե չէ, բայց ասեմ, որ բասկետբոլի Եվրոլիգայի 1/4 եզրափակչի առաջին խաղում FC Barcelona-ն սեփական հարկի տակ 68-61 հաշվով (եթե չեմ սխալվում) հաղթել ա Real Madrid-ին։  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.03.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Minerva, Ճիշտ ա, բայց հաղթել ա 1/8-ում, դեռ երեք խաղ էլ պիտի խաղան: Բացի այդ, Բարսան Ռեալ Մադրիդին հաղթել ա Իսպանիայի գավաթի ֆինալում, բայց էդ շուտ` փետրվարին:

----------

Minerva (24.03.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Minerva, Ճիշտ ա, բայց հաղթել ա 1/8-ում, դեռ երեք խաղ էլ պիտի խաղան: Բացի այդ, Բարսան Ռեալ Մադրիդին հաղթել ա Իսպանիայի գավաթի ֆինալում, բայց էդ շուտ` փետրվարին:


Չէ, 1/4-ն ա, quarterfinal, պաշտոնական սայթում նոր նայեցի։  :Wink: Բայց թե քանի խաղ դեռ պիտի խաղան, չեմ կարա ասեմ, բասկետբոլից մի քիչ հեռու եմ, բայց որ պատասխան խաղ կա, էդ հաստատ ա։

----------

Barcamaniac (25.03.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բարսա - Օսասունա 2-0  :Love: 
Իբրա 73'
Բոյան 89'

էսօրվա գոլերն էլ էին մակարդակ, բայց ով չի տեսել նայեք Մեսսիի գլուխգործոցը կիրակի օրվա խաղից  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

Barcamaniac (25.03.2010), h.s. (25.03.2010), Yellow Raven (25.03.2010), Լեո (25.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Մեսսին այսօր գոլի հեղինակ չդարձավ (չնայած մեկ շատ ռեալ պահ ունեցավ), բայց դա, ըստ իս, նաև իր դրական կողմն ունի: Վերջին մի քանի խաղերում բոլորի ուշադրության կենտրոնում միմիայն Մեսսին էր, միայն նրա մասին էին խոսում, կարծես Մեսսին և Բարսելոնան իրարից տարբեր երևույթներ լինեին: Բայց ըստ իս, Մեսսին միայն Բարսայում ա Մեսսի, մեկ այլ թիմում դժվար թե նրա տաղանդը հնարավոր լիներ ամբողջությամբ բացահայտել ու իրացնել (ակնհայտ օրինակ՝ Արգենտինայի հավաքական): Այնպես որ Մեսսիի էսօրվա գոլազուրկ խաղը թույլ կտա, որպեսզի քննարկումների հիմնական նյութը դառնա Բարսան ամբողջությամբ, այլ ոչ թե միայն նա: Սա նաև կոգևորի ու ավելի վստահություն կհաղորդի թիմի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստներին, ովքեր երևի թե մինչ այս իրենց Մեսսի ստվերում (ու նրանից մեծ կախվածությունում) էին զգում: 
Իհարկե ես ուրախ եմ, որ Մեսսին ամենա-ամենան է Բարսայում և բնական է, որ նրա շուրջ էլ պիտի ծավալվեն բոլոր իրադարձություններն ու քննարկումները, բայց ամեն դեպքում ես երկրպագում եմ ողջ թիմին և միշտ ուզում եմ ողջ Բարսային տեսնել «ֆուտբոլային Օլիմպոսի» գագաթին  :Smile: 

Իբրային էլ «մալադեց»: Չնայած ողջ քննադատությանը և երկրպագուների կողմից հոգեբանական ճնշմանը, դեպի դարպասը միտվելու և արդյունավետություն դրսևորելու իր հատկանիշները միշտ ձգտում է իրացնել:

----------

Barcamaniac (25.03.2010), h.s. (25.03.2010), Yellow Raven (25.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Գոլերի հեղինակները շատ խորհրդանշական էր էսօր՝ Իբրան, որ ավել-պակաս խոսացողների բերանը փակեց և Բոյանը, որն ապացուցեց որ իրոք աշխատում է ողջ թիմը այլ ոչ թե միայն Մեսսին...
Այսինքն հասկացնել տվեցին որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, նորից խփում է գլխավոր հարձակվողը և փոփոխման դուրս եկած կանտերանոն... Բայց 2 գոլից հետո ուզում էի Մեսսին խփեր ամեն դեպքում, դրայվի մեջ մնար, մեկել ռմբարկույի ցուցանիշի համար...
Անրին մեղքս եկավ մի քիչ, չնայած փոփոխությունը արդարացվեց... Պեպը ինչպես միշտ իր բարձրության վրա էր, և ամեն ինչ հսկողության տակ էր նույնիսկ մինչև առաջին գոլը... Ամեն դեպքում Բարսան իր խաղը խաղում էր.. Հա ու մեկել կուզեի սուդյային կառանձնացնեի որպես, մեղմ ասած, ՛՛*ՑԵՆԶՈՒՐԱ*՛՛  և Օսասունայի 12-րդ խաղացող:

----------

Լեո (25.03.2010)

----------


## gafff

Ճիշտն ասած սեզոնի ամենավատ խաղերից էր, մինչև Պեդրոյի հայտնվելը: 

Արսենալի հետ խաղին սենց սաստավ եմ ուզում տեսնեմ, կախված Չավիի խաղալ չխաղալուց

--------------Valdes---------------
Alves---Puyol----Pique----Maxwell
--------------Toure----------------
-------Iniesta------Keita-----------
Messi------Ibra---------Pedro----

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ինձ թվում ա, Անրին ու Իբրան միաժամանակ չպիտի դաշտում լինեն, որտև երկուսն էլ էությամբ գոլահար են, ու դժվար ա իրանց իրար հետ խաղալը: Իսկ Մեսսին բոլորի հետ էլ կարա խաղա, ինքը ավել շատ ենթահարձակվող ա ու անընդհատ գոլ խփելու կարիք չունի: Համ էլ ասեմ, երեկ Բուսկետսը հեչ դուրս չեկավ, շատ էր սխալվում, գնդակը կորցնում, իսկ Կեյտայի մտնելուց հետո ավելի հանգիստ էր խաղը: Պիկեն ա պետք, որ օդային գնդակները վերցնի:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Հուսանք Խետաֆեն կորոշի այսօր երեք միավոր վաստակել: Ռեալը շատ մնաց առաջին տեղում:

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl ջան Մեսսին անցած տարի էլ սրանից պակաս չէր խաղում ու հուսով եմ որ Իբրան շուտ կվերգտնի իր որակները:


Անցած տարի շատ ավելի լավ էր խաղում, բայց չգիտեմ խի էտքան հաճույքով Բարսայի խաղերը չէի նայում, իսկ այս տարի երևի ճաշակս մի քիչ փոխվելա :Smile: :Իբրան իմ համար հզոր հարձակվողա ու նրա ցույց տված խաղը ինձ հիացնում էր, սակայն սկսում եմ հիասթափվել, բռատ տեսա՞ր Էտոն ի՞նչ արեց :Wink:  մկրատ գոլը լավն էր չէ՞, բա որ ասում եմ գանձ եք կորցրել չեք համաձայնվում հլա վրից էլ փող են տվել:

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին, Ժոան Լապորտայից հետո  արժանի նախագահ ունենք ՝ Յոհան Կրույֆ... Դիրեկտորների խորհուրդը պաշտոնապես միաձայն ընդունել են Կրույֆին որպես  Բարսելոնա ակումբի նախագահ: Ասեմ նաև որ 2009-ի հաջողությունների և Պեպի գլխավոր մարզիչ դառնալու պատճառը հենց այդ մարդն է…  Բարսայի լեգենդար խաղացող, լեգենդար մարզիչը կփորձի լինել նաև լեգենդար նախագահ: Կրույֆը միշտ փորձել է խառնվել Բարսայի գործերին օգնության նպատակով, դա հնարավոր դարձավ երբ սպորտի գծով տնօրեն նծանակվեց նրա սան Չիկի բեգիրիստաինը, իսկ հիմնականում նրա մոտ ստացվեց համագործակցել այն ժամանակ երբ մարզիչ նշանակվեց իր մյուս սիրելի սանը՝ Պեպ Գվարդիոլան... Իսկ հիմա ունենք ողջ կրույֆական կոմպլեկտ... Դե ինչ առաաջ Բարսա. :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Կարծում եմ դեռ կշարունակվեն լեգենդներ հյուսվել Թռչող Հոլանդացու մասին :Hands Up:  :Cool:

----------

Barcamaniac (27.03.2010), h.s. (27.03.2010), Yellow Raven (27.03.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

GevSky, Կրույֆին ընտրել են որպես ակումբի պատվավոր նախագահ: Դրանով ընդամենը ընդգծում են իրա վաստակը ակումբի առաջ: Իսկ ակումբի նախագահական ընտրությունները մայիսին կլինեն: Կամ Սանդրո Ռոսելն ա լինելու, կամ էլ Ժաումե Ֆերերը: Երկրորդին աջակցում ա Լապորտան:

----------


## GevSky

Ակումբի պատվավոր նախագահ, ակումբի նախագահ... դրանց տարբերությունը ի՞նչնա

----------


## h.s.

> Անցած տարի շատ ավելի լավ էր խաղում, բայց չգիտեմ խի էտքան հաճույքով Բարսայի խաղերը չէի նայում, իսկ այս տարի երևի ճաշակս մի քիչ փոխվելա:Իբրան իմ համար հզոր հարձակվողա ու նրա ցույց տված խաղը ինձ հիացնում էր, սակայն սկսում եմ հիասթափվել, *բռատ տեսա՞ր Էտոն ի՞նչ արեց մկրատ գոլը լավն էր չէ՞*, բա որ ասում եմ գանձ եք կորցրել չեք համաձայնվում հլա վրից էլ փող են տվել:


Չէ Gayl ջան չեմ տեսել, ո՞ր խաղումա խփել:

----------


## yerevanci

*Կրոյֆը նախագահ դարձավ
*


Լեգենդար Յոհան Կրոյֆը երեկ դարձավ «Բարսելոնայի» պատվավոր նախագահ, հայտնում է AFP-ն՝ հղում անելով իսպանական ակումբի մամուլի ծառայությանը։
Այս նշանակումը, որը, ըստ տեղեկության, «ոչ մի պարտականություն չի վերագրում» Կրոյֆին, հավանության է արժանացել «Բարսայի» նախագահ Ժոան Լապորտայի կողմից։
«Ակումբի ղեկավարությունը կարծում է, որ Կրոյֆը արժանի է սրան թե՛ իր խաղով ու թե՛ մարզչական գործունեությամբ։ Նա հանդիսանում էր ոգևորող ուժ մարզադաշտում ու այն ֆուտբոլային մոդելի հիմնադիր, որը հաջողություն բերում թիմին վերջին տարիներին», - պատմել է ակումբի մամուլի քարտուղար Ժան Օլիվերը։ 

*armsport.am*

----------


## h.s.

> Չէ Gayl ջան չեմ տեսել, ո՞ր խաղումա խփել:


Նոր գտա, լիվորնոյի հետ խաղում էր: 2 գոլն էլ լավն էր

----------

Gayl (27.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> GevSky, Կրույֆին ընտրել են որպես ակումբի պատվավոր նախագահ: Դրանով ընդամենը ընդգծում են իրա վաստակը ակումբի առաջ: Իսկ ակումբի նախագահական ընտրությունները մայիսին կլինեն: Կամ Սանդրո Ռոսելն ա լինելու, կամ էլ Ժաումե Ֆերերը: Երկրորդին աջակցում ա Լապորտան:


Ալֆոնսո Գոդալին պետք չի ժամանակից շուտ ցուցակից ջնջել :Wink:

----------


## gafff

> Ալֆոնսո Գոդալին պետք չի ժամանակից շուտ ցուցակից ջնջել


Գոդալլը հանելա իրա թեկնածությունը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Գոդալլը հանելա իրա թեկնածությունը:


Լու՞րջ :Shok:  Հետաքրքիրա, մի շաբաթ առաջ ֆավորիտն էր, իսկ հիմա... 
Լապորտայից չէի սպասում, որ տենց միանգամից կսկսի Ժաումե Ֆերրերին պաշտպանել :Think:

----------


## gafff

> Լու՞րջ Հետաքրքիրա, մի շաբաթ առաջ ֆավորիտն էր, իսկ հիմա... 
> Լապորտայից չէի սպասում, որ տենց միանգամից կսկսի Ժաումե Ֆերրերին պաշտպանել


Գոդալլը ֆավորի՞տ, էտ մենակ նրա համար էս ասում որ Լապորտան իրա կողմն էր կանգնե՞լ: Ֆավորիտ չկա, կա մոտ 90 % հավանականությամբ մեգաֆավորիտ, ինքն էլ ակումբի ապագա նախագահնա, ես որ այլևս չեմ կասկածում:* Սանդրո Ռոսելլլլլլլլլլ*.......................

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Գոդալլը ֆավորի՞տ, էտ մենակ նրա համար էս ասում որ Լապորտան իրա կողմն էր կանգնե՞լ: Ֆավորիտ չկա, կա մոտ 90 % հավանականությամբ մեգաֆավորիտ, ինքն էլ ակումբի ապագա նախագահնա, ես որ այլևս չեմ կասկածում:* Սանդրո Ռոսելլլլլլլլլլ*.......................


Իմ համակրանքն էլա Սանդրո Ռոսելի կողմը, բայց Լապորտայի գործոնը մի կողմ դնել չի կարելի :Wink:

----------


## Barcamaniac

GevSky, պատվավոր նախագահը կոչում ա, իսկ ակումբի նախագահը պաշտոն ա: Պատվավոր նախագահի կոչումը տրվում ա ցմահ: Կարծեմ այդ կոչումից տվել էին Գամպերին: Իսկ Ռոսելլը դե հաստատ արդեն կընտրվի: Չնայած ասում են կարող ա Ռոսելլը թիմի մարզաշապիկի վրա հովանավորի նշան դնի UNICEF-ի փոխարեն:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ակումբի պատվավոր նախագահ, ակումբի նախագահ... դրանց տարբերությունը ի՞նչնա


Եթե չեմ սխալվում Ալֆրեդո դի Ստեֆանոն էլ Ռեալումա պատվավոր նախագահ :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Հա հովանավորի նշան լինելուն միանշանակ դեմ եմ... Մենակ Ռոսսելի մի խոստումնա դուրս եկել, որ ամեն գնով Ֆաբրեգասին կբերի :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Պատվավոր և ընտրովի նախագահներ դրանց տարբերություն ասելով ի նկատի ունեի ֆունկցիաների տարբերություն... ոչ մեկ չգիտի՞

----------


## Լեո

Մալյորկա 0 - 1 Բարսա

63' Իբրա

Հ.Գ. Գրաֆիկի խտության պատճառով խաղերի դիտարժանությունը էապես տուժել ա  :Nea:

----------

h.s. (28.03.2010), Yellow Raven (28.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (28.03.2010)

----------


## gafff

> Հա հովանավորի նշան լինելուն միանշանակ դեմ եմ... Մենակ Ռոսսելի մի խոստումնա դուրս եկել, որ ամեն գնով Ֆաբրեգասին կբերի
> Հ.Գ. Պատվավոր և ընտրովի նախագահներ դրանց տարբերություն ասելով ի նկատի ունեի ֆունկցիաների տարբերություն... ոչ մեկ չգիտի՞


Տարբերությունը էնա որ պատվավոր նախագահը ֆունկցիա գրեթե չունի: Օրինակ կարողա մանկատան էրեխեքի հետ հանդիպում ունենան ակումբը Կրույֆը ներկայացնի:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Լեո, դիտարժանության մասին մի մտածի տենց: Պեպը դիտմամբ չի պահանջում շատ ակտիվ գրոհել, որ չհոգնի թիմը Արսենալից ու Կլասիկոյից առաջ: Համ էլ թող Մադրիդում իլյուզիա ստեղծվի, թե Բարսան թուլացել ա: Դրանից իրանք ավելի արխային կլինեն: 6-2-ից առաջ էլ էին ասում, բարսան թուլացել ա, տեմպն ընկել ա, բայց տեսանք ինչ ելևէջներ եղան:

----------

Լեո (28.03.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Խաղ չկար, յոլա տարան, Իբրան էլ հայտնվեց ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում: Էս պահին նորմալ ա երևի, երեքշաբթի կարևոր խաղ ունենք, իսկ ստեղ կարևորը երեք միավորն էր ինչը կա: Սպասում եմ երեքշաբթի օրվան,  :Love:  չգիտեմ ում երկրպագեմ  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.03.2010), Լեո (28.03.2010)

----------


## gafff

> Խաղ չկար, յոլա տարան, Իբրան էլ հայտնվեց ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում: Էս պահին նորմալ ա երևի, երեքշաբթի կարևոր խաղ ունենք, իսկ ստեղ կարևորը երեք միավորն էր ինչը կա: Սպասում եմ երեքշաբթի օրվան,  չգիտեմ ում երկրպագեմ


Երեքշաբթի Բավարիային իհարկե, չեմ ուզում 3 անգամ ֆինալում անգլիական թմի դեմ խաղանք: Իսկ այ չորեքշաբթի Բարսային իհարկե:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ես գիտեի Բարսան երեքշաբթի ա:  :Blush:  
իմ ասածը էն էր որ Բարսելոնա ու Արսենալից չգիտեմ ում երկրպագեմ երկուսին էլ հավասար են իմ համար: Իսկ մյուս խաղում հաստատ Մանչեստր, չեմ ուզում  կիսաեզրափակիչ հոգնած Բավարիա լինի, որ հազիվ մի ձև ձգելով Ֆիորենտինայա կրում: Չնայած ինչ էլ անի ձև չունի Մանչին անցնի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> չգիտեմ ում երկրպագեմ


ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրողին ... իհարկե Արսենալին :Wink:

----------

Gayl (28.03.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հ.Գ. Պատվավոր և ընտրովի նախագահներ դրանց տարբերություն ասելով ի նկատի ունեի ֆունկցիաների տարբերություն... ոչ մեկ չգիտի՞


Պատվավոր նախագահը սիմվոլիկ պաշտոնա, ոչ մի ուղղակի ազդեցություն չի կարա ունենա ակումբի հարցերում: Զուտ արարողակարգային գործառույթներ ունի:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Դե, մենք մեր խաղը կրեցինք: Հիմա հերթը Ատլետիկոյինն ա:

----------


## Armen.181

> Դե, մենք մեր խաղը կրեցինք: Հիմա հերթը Ատլետիկոյինն ա:


Ատլետիկոն իրա խաղը կրել ա փետերվարի 14-ին

----------


## Լեո

> իմ ասածը էն էր որ Բարսելոնա ու Արսենալից չգիտեմ ում երկրպագեմ երկուսին էլ *հավասար* են իմ համար:


 Հլը անկեղծացիր ու խոստովանիր  :Acute:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրողին ... իհարկե Արսենալին


Արսենալի հրաշքը ստիպելուա որ Վալդեսը գնդակը գոլերի միջից հանի, իսկ Արսենալի հաղթանակը քանի գործակից ա/, Վիվառոի սայթը չեմ կարողանում մտնեմ, լավ չի աշխատում, գոնե պտի մի 2.5 գործակից տա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրողին ... իհարկե Արսենալին


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Արսենալը գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի առումով աշխարհում զբաղեցնումա պատվավոր երկրորդ հորիզոնականը :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրողին ... իհարկե Արսենալին


Մեզ խաբես, բայց հո ինքդ քեզ քո ներսում էլ չես խաբի  :Acute:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մեզ խաբես, բայց հո ինքդ քեզ քո ներսում էլ չես խաբի


Լեո դե Գրան  ջան, Գվարդիոլան վազելով սեղանի տակով անցնում էր , որ Վենգերը նման  տակտիկայով ու մի հպումային խաղեր էր կառուցում...

----------

Gayl (29.03.2010), Ungrateful (29.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո դե Գրան  ջան, Գվարդիոլան վազելով սեղանի տակով անցնում էր , որ Վենգերը նման  տակտիկայով ու մի հպումային խաղեր էր կառուցում...


Վենգերն շատ-շատ եմ հարգում և՛ որպես մարզիչ, և՛ որպես ֆուտբոլային մասնագետ, և՛ որպես մեծ հոգեբան: Անխոս Գվարդիոլան դեռ շատ ճանապարհ ունի անցնելու՝ նրան հավասարվելու համար:
Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ Գվարդիոլայի թիմը անցած տարի փոթորկեց ֆուտբոլային աշխարհը (նույնը նաև այսօր), իսկ Վենգերին նման կարգի հաջողություն հեղինակած չեմ հիշում: Արսենալը լուրջ հաջողությունների հասել է Վենգերի հետ միասին, բայց Արսենալը Բարսա չէ  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Էտ հարցով  ով կհամաձայնվի ինձ հետ, որ Դոս Սանտոսը վերջն էր.... Ու շատ մեծ ապագա եմ սպասում նրանից շատ մոտ ապագայում :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Արսենալ 2 - 2 Բարսա  :Smile: 

Հրաշալի խաղ, լավ արդյունքով (ոչ այնքան տրամաբանական)  :Smile: 

Շատ ափսոս Ֆաբրեգասն ու Արշավինը վնասվածք ստացան  :Sad:  Հանած նաև Պույոլի կարմիր քարտը (որն ըստ իս այնքան էլ տեղին չէր, չնայած ամեն դեպքում խախտում կար)՝ ամեն ինչ շատ լավ էր:

----------

h.s. (01.04.2010), Yellow Raven (01.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Էսօրվա խաղի տեմպը Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուն կգմփցնի  :Smile:

----------

Sagittarius (01.04.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Էսօրվա խաղի տեմպը Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուն կգմփցնի


իսկ գիտես որ բեռնաբեյույում ռեալի հաղթանակը ավելի բարձրա վիվարոն գնահատում :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էսօրվա խաղի տեմպը Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուն կգմփցնի


Արսենալը Ռեալ չի , Բեռնաբեուն էլ <<Էմիրաթ>> չի ,Լա Լիգան էլ  Չեմպիոնների լիգա չի, Ռոնալդուն էլ Արշավին չի...

----------

Tyler (01.04.2010), Ungrateful (01.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ գիտես որ բեռնաբեյույում ռեալի հաղթանակը ավելի բարձրա վիվարոն գնահատում


Եվ ի՞նչ  :Xeloq:  Չեմ կարծում, որ Վիվառոյի գործակիցը Ռեալին կհզորացնի, կամ Բարսային կթուլացնի: 
Վիվառոն ընդամենը ելում ա էն փաստից, որ Ռեալի համար պարտությունը լինելու ա նվաստության սյունին գամում և պարոն Պերեսի՝ ֆուֆլո դուրս գալ: Ռեալը տեղ չունի, խաղին տրամագրվելու ա գերմարդկայն լարումով, և հետևաբար Վիվառոն կարող է նման բան ենթադրել: Բայց եթե Բարսան խաղաց, Պերեսի Աստվածն էլ չի փրկի  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.04.2010), h.s. (01.04.2010), Ապե Ջան (01.04.2010), Դարք (01.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Արսենալը Ռեալ չի , Բեռնաբեուն էլ <<Էմիրաթ>> չի ,Լա Լիգան էլ  Չեմպիոնների լիգա չի, Ռոնալդուն էլ Արշավին չի...


Գուտին էլ Ֆաբրեգաս չի, Իգուայինն էլ Վոլքոտ չի  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.04.2010), Sagittarius (01.04.2010), Ապե Ջան (01.04.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Գուտին էլ Ֆաբրեգաս չի, Իգուայինն էլ Վոլքոտ չի


Իգուային բառը իմ մոտ ասոցացվումա որպես թութակի տեսակ :LOL:

----------

Armen.181 (01.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Գուտին էլ Ֆաբրեգաս չի, Իգուայինն էլ Վոլքոտ չի


Գուտին Ֆաբրեգաս չի , բայց  Ալոնսոն մի բան էլ առավել ա, Իգուայինը = Ուոլքոտ +Բենդներ+Արշավին+Իբրակադաբրա

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իգուային բառը իմ մոտ ասոցացվումա որպես թութակի տեսակ


գոնե  մողես...

----------

Armen.181 (01.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Իգուայինը = Ուոլքոտ +Բենդներ+Արշավին+Իբրակադաբրա


Լավ էլի, ախպոր պես  :Lol2:

----------

Sagittarius (01.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Լեո ջան , դու ստիպեցիր  :Dntknw:

----------


## Gayl

> Գուտին Ֆաբրեգաս չի , բայց  Ալոնսոն մի բան էլ առավել ա, Իգուայինը = Ուոլքոտ +Բենդներ+Արշավին+Իբրակադաբրա


Հը՞ :LOL:  :LOL:  Իբրա + Բենդները կլինի դաժե կարելի ա քառակուսի բարձրացնել, չնայած էտ էլ Արշավինի նման լոմկեք ունի որ  ուզում  ա դառնում ա փթիր

----------

Դարք (01.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ինչ ճիշտն ա ճիշտն ա, առաջին տայմում շատ հզոր էիք խաղում: Երկրորդի սկզբին էլ նենց ոչինչ: Բայց այ հետո Մեսսին ու ամբողջ թիմը սկեցին: Մեսսին ընդհանրապես նենց տպավորություն էր թողնում, իբր ուզեցել էր տունը նստեր կինո նայեր, զոռով հանել էին դաշտ: Դինջ, փնթի վիճակ էր մոտը խաղի երկրորդ կեսում  :Jpit:  

Իբրահիմովիչն էլ որտեղից որ պարտավոր էր խփեր չէր խփում, որտեղից որ կարար ու չխփեր` խփում էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Barcamaniac



----------

Լեո (01.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Բարսան պատրաստվում է ՉԼ-ի 1/4-ին այսպես,  ............. իսկ Ռեալը` այսպես :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

GevSky (04.04.2010), h.s. (01.04.2010), Minerva (01.04.2010), Yellow Raven (01.04.2010), Երվանդ (01.04.2010), Լեո (01.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Վայ, 2 սիրող սրտիկ  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (02.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), Yellow Raven (01.04.2010), Լեո (01.04.2010), Սերխիո (01.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

*Լիրիկական շեղում*

Սրանից եմ ուզուուում...

----------

Yellow Raven (02.04.2010), Լեո (03.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա 4 - 1 Ատելտիկ Բիլբաո*  :Smile: 

27՛ Ժեֆրեն
40՛ Բոյան
59՛ Բոյան
68՛ Մեսսի
77՛ Սուսաետա

Համարյա երկրորդ կազմով և քիչ ուժերով լավ խաղ լավ արդյունքով  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (04.04.2010), Minerva (05.04.2010), Yellow Raven (04.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Կանտեռանոն մորթումա... Ժեֆրենի ու Բոյանի հիանալի հարվածները անակնկալ չէին ծանոթ եմ իրանց պոտենցիալին.... ու թեմայի մեջ մի քիչ հետ գնամ ու ասեմ, որ հիացած եմ նաև Դոս Սանթոսի խաղով Արսենալի հետ հանդիպումից....
Արսենալից հետո... տադադադաաաաամ վիճակա սկսվելու.... Իսկ ովա կարծում ներկա պահին ովա ումից ավելի շատ վախում Բարսան Ռեալից թե՞ Ռեալը Բարսայից :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ ովա կարծում ներկա պահին ովա ումից ավելի շատ վախում Բարսան Ռեալից թե՞ Ռեալը Բարսայից


այն թիմն ու իրա երկրպագուն ,ով այս հարցը բարձրացնում ա... :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> այն թիմն ու իրա երկրպագուն ,ով այս հարցը բարձրացնում ա...


Ինչպես նաև այն թիմն ու իր երկրպագուն, ով այս հարցին պատասխանում ա...  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ինչպես նաև այն թիմն ու իր երկրպագուն, ով այս հարցին պատասխանում ա...


բա հո անպատասխան չէինք թողնի ,ամեն Բարսելոնի հաղթանակից հետո ակումբում հայտնվող մեր Գևի հարցը :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> բա հո անպատասխան չէինք թողնի ,ամեն Բարսելոնի հաղթանակից հետո ակումբում հայտնվող մեր Գևի հարցը


Մեր Գևը երևի կոմպի վրա ավտոմատ ռեժիմ ա դրել, որ Բարսայի ամեն հաղթանակից հետո կոմպն ինքն իրեն միանա ու գրառում կատարի: Կարող ա իսկի ինքն էլ խաբար չի լինում  :Lol2: 

Հ.Գ. Գև ջան  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.04.2010), Սերխիո (04.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական:*  *Դադարեցրեք օֆֆտոպը:*

----------

Լեո (04.04.2010), Սերխիո (04.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> բա հո անպատասխան չէինք թողնի ,ամեն Բարսելոնի հաղթանակից հետո ակումբում հայտնվող մեր Գևի հարցը


Բա հո պասիվ չէի մնա հաղթանակից հետո :Smile:  պարտադիր չի մի բան զգաս որ դրա մասին մտածես :Wink:  Բայց ըստ իս երկու կողմն էլ իրարից վախում են, դա նորմալա իմ կարծիքով:
Լեո ջան ես էլ հաղթանակից հետո ավելորդ դրական էնէերգիա եմ ունենում ուզում եմ փոխանցեմ ձեզ :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

մի բան ազնվորեն ասեմ , Ռասինգի խաղի համար անհանգստանում եմ , բայց կլասիկոյի`ոչ... Քանի որ հավատում եմ վիճակագրությանը...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գրեթե երկրորդ կազմով(Մեսսիի գլխավորությամբ) հիանալի հաղթանակ տոնեցինք :Smile: 
Ապրի Բոյանը, ինքը ապացուցումա, որ ավելին արժի, քան իրեն գնահատում են:

Էս վերջերս մի այլ կարգի սկսել էր դուր գալ Մաքսվելի խաղը: Հիմա` Աբիդալի շարք վերադառնալուց հետո, իրա խաղալու շանսերը քիչ էին, բայց դե տեսաք ոնց խաղաց կիսապաշտպանությունում: Ապրի ինքը :Smile:

----------

h.s. (04.04.2010), Minerva (05.04.2010), Լեո (04.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալի հետ խաղում ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի խաղա Իբրահիմովիչը(Արսենալի հետ արդեն հաստատ չի խաղա)  :Sad: 
Պիկեյի մասնակցությունն էլա հարցականի տակ :Sad:

----------


## Դարք

> Ռեալի հետ խաղում ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի խաղա Իբրահիմովիչը(Արսենալի հետ արդեն հաստատ չի խաղա) 
> Պիկեյի մասնակցությունն էլա հարցականի տակ


Պիկեյի մասնակցությունն Արսենալի հետ խաղին՞,իսկ ինչ ես կարծում Արսենալի հետ խաղում իբրահիմովիչի փոխարեն ով՞ կխաղա,իմ կարծիքով Բոյանը քանզի Անրիի խաղավոճը արսենալի դեմ պետք չի գա,այ բոյանի խաղաոճը հենց տեղինա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Պիկեյի մասնակցությունն Արսենալի հետ խաղին՞,իսկ ինչ ես կարծում Արսենալի հետ խաղում իբրահիմովիչի փոխարեն ով՞ կխաղա,իմ կարծիքով Բոյանը քանզի Անրիի խաղավոճը արսենալի դեմ պետք չի գա,այ բոյանի խաղաոճը հենց տեղինա


Չէ` Ռեալի հետ խաղին :Smile:  Պիկեն Արսենալի հետ ամեն դեպքում չի կարող խաղալ` դեղին քարտերի պատճառով :Smile: 
Իմ կարծիքով կխաղան և' Անրին, և' Բոյանը: Պեդրո-Բոյան-Մեսսի ցածրահասակ եռյակով դուրս գալ Արսենալի դեմ մի փոքր անհեռանկար գործա թվում, մի փոքր ուժային ու բարձրահասակ խաղացող պետքա ամեն դեպքում :Չկա Իբրահիմովիչը` կլինի Անրին :Wink: 
Սպասենք, տեսնենք Պեպը ոնց կորոշի :Smile:

----------

Դարք (04.04.2010), Լեո (04.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Հա դե Իբրահիմովիչը խաղա-չխաղա, տենց եղանակ չի ստեղծում: Իրան ուղղակի պետք ա մի քանի հատ մեն-մենակ թողել որ դուրս գա, իրա փայ ծուռ տշի, ու վերջ  :Jpit:  Այ դրանից հետո պետք ա հեռու դիստանցիայի վրա պահել, թե չէ կարող ա մնա-մնա հեռվից մի հատ թույն գոլ անի, ով ա դրանից բան ջոկում  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա 4 - 1 Արսենալ*  :Smile: 

Մեսսի՝ պոկեր  :Love: 

Բարսան էսօր հերթական անգամ ապացուցեց, որ մոտագա ապագայում ոչ մի թիմ ի վիճակի չէ առանց պարտության դուրս պլստալ խաղադաշտից  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (07.04.2010), Yellow Raven (07.04.2010), Դարք (07.04.2010)

----------


## Նարե

Մեսսի :Love: 
ա դե լավագույնն ենք, էլի ինչ ավելորդ խոսքեր:

----------

GevSky (07.04.2010), h.s. (07.04.2010), Yellow Raven (07.04.2010), Լեո (07.04.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Շնորհավոր Բարսա,լավնա էլի,լավը

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էսօրվա ցույց տված խաղերով, Ինտերը շանս չունի

----------


## Gayl

> Էսօրվա ցույց տված խաղերով, Ինտերը շանս չունի


Խի՞ ես հաշվին նայում,Արսենալի խայտառակ պաշտպանությունը դեռ ոչինչ չի կարող նշանակել, մի ակումբում եթե Սիլվեստր ու Դենիլսոն պետք է խաղան ուրեմն ակումբը ողբալի վիճակում է,էն մի պաշտպանի անունը տենց էլ չսովորեցի, , չգիտեմ ով ա էտ բռակը, դրա համար էլ Մեսսին իրան լավ էր զգում էտ հավերի մեջ, մի հատ Սանյայով պաշտպանություն չեն ստեղծում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հարցը Մեսսին չի, ցույց տված խաղի որակն ա, որ վերջին մի քանի խաղերին ստաբիլ կա Բարսայի խաղերում: Իսկ Ինտերը հավայի մուկ ա տշում, քունս տանում էր իրանց խաղի ժամանակ:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հարցը Մեսսին չի, ցույց տված խաղի որակն ա, որ վերջին մի քանի խաղերին ստաբիլ կա Բարսայի խաղերում: Իսկ Ինտերը հավայի մուկ ա տշում, քունս տանում էր իրանց խաղի ժամանակ:


 Ես երկրորդ խաղակեսն եմ նայել այն էլ 60 երորդ րոպեից, մոռացել էի, որ 23:45 չի :LOL:  քո քունը տանում էր ինձ էլ բացել էր, որովհետև ոչ թե խաղում էին այլ պարպմունք էին անցկացնում, հենց քո ասածի մասին եմ ասում, 6 երորդ րոպեին Սնեյդերը գոլ արեց ու մտան պաշտպանություն, Չելսիի նման ակումբը 180 րոպեում մի հատ գնդակ չխփեց, դրանց նման վտանգավոր հակառակորդ չկա, Մորինիոի նման ֆուտբոլի թշնամուն միայն սատկացնել ա պետք, ժամանակին քչից շատից ինտեռի խաղը նայվում էր հիմա ընդհանրապես չի նայվում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե նենց ա որ էս տարի մի անգամ արդեն Ինտերի հարցերը լուծվել են, մնումա մի հատ կրկնել, իսկ էն ժամանակվանից հետո Ինտերը ոնցոր ավելի ա նստել: Այսինքն խաղ մեռցնելուն եթե գնա հաստատ չի դիմանա: Բարսայի փոխանցումների արագությունը մի կարգ բարձր ա Չելսիինից

----------

GevSky (07.04.2010), Yellow Raven (07.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե նենց ա որ էս տարի մի անգամ արդեն Ինտերի հարցերը լուծվել են, մնումա մի հատ կրկնել, իսկ էն ժամանակվանից հետո Ինտերը ոնցոր ավելի ա նստել: Այսինքն խաղ մեռցնելուն եթե գնա հաստատ չի դիմանա: Բարսայի փոխանցումների արագությունը մի կարգ բարձր ա Չելսիինից


Չէի ասի նստելա, մենշեները սուտ արդյունքներ են, շատ ճիշտ սցենարով առաջ են գնում ու շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ Բարսան դրանց թռցնի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չէի ասի նստելա, մենշեները սուտ արդյունքներ են, շատ ճիշտ սցենարով առաջ են գնում ու շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ Բարսան դրանց թռցնի:


Դե տեսնենք, թե չէ տենց հիմար ֆուտբոլով որ ֆինալ դուրս գան, նայելու բան չի լինի:

----------

Gayl (07.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Բարսան էսօր հերթական անգամ ապացուցեց, որ մոտագա ապագայում ոչ մի թիմ ի վիճակի չէ առանց պարտության դուրս պլստալ խաղադաշտից


Արդեն պլստացել ա առնվազն 1-ը: Ու, ամոթ չլնի ասել, դա Ռուբինն ա  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (07.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Շնորհավոր մեզ :Smile:  Մեսսին ապացուցեց որ տվյալ պահին աշխարհում լավագույննա: Հուսով եմ, որ սենց մի դաս էլ Ռեալին կտա: Միակ տխուր բանը նրանումա, որ Աբիդալը նորից վնասվածք ստացավ ու չի մասնակցի սուպերկլասիկոյին :Sad:  Բայց մեկա Մաքսվելը լավ էլ փոխարինումա իրան: Նենց որ Բարսա առա՜ջ  

Հ.Գ. Խաղի օպերատորին պետքա վառեն :Angry2:

----------

Լեո (08.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Շնորհավոր, մերոնք։ Ընտիր խաղ էր։ Լեո... :Love:  Սիրում եմ... Համ էլ Քրիշտիանուին անցավ ռմբարկուների ցուցակում։  :Tongue:  
Ի՞նչ ասեմ։ Ուրախությունից յոթերորդ երկնքում էի երեկ՝ չնայած հասկանում եմ,որ Արսենալի ամենակարևոր խաղացողները վնասվածք ունեին, մեկ ա՝ Բարսան լավագույնն ա, Մեսսին էլ.... Մի խոսքով, եթե Արգենտինան աշխարհի չեմպիոն չդառավ, կյանքիս նպատակը դառնալու ա Մարադոնային խեղդելը։  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.04.2010), Լեո (08.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Շնորհավոր, մերոնք։ D


 հարգելի Միներվա, մի հարց տամ , դուք կուլե ե՞ք, թե՞ ներաձուրի...ուղղակի շատ հետաքրքիր ա...

----------


## gafff

> Հ.Գ. Խաղի օպերատորին պետքա վառեն


Ապեր գիտեմ ինչի համար էս ասում, բայց խնդիրը Հանրայինից էր հաստատ. НТВ + Футбол-ով խաղից հետո անմիջապես նայեցի, սաղ նորմալ էր, գնդակը էրևում էր  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Արդեն պլստացել ա առնվազն 1-ը: Ու, ամոթ չլնի ասել, դա Ռուբինն ա


 Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, պլստացել ա  :Ok:  Դա պատահականություն էր, Ռուբինը չպիտի հաղթեր էդ խաղում (Կազանում տեղի ունեցած պատասխան խաղի մասին չեմ խոսում, էնտեղ եղանակային պայմանները կարող էին Ռուբինին առավելություն տալ), ուղղակի Բարսան շատ թերագնահատեց Ռուբինին, իսկ ֆուտբոլում թերագնահատողները պատժվում են:
Բայց մենք հո գիտենք՝ ինչ ա նշանակում Բարսայի խաղը, երբ Բարսան խաղադաշտ ա դուրս գալիս դիմացինին ըստ արժանվույն գնահատած և խաղին տրամադրված... Նման դեպքրում խաղից հետո դոզ ու դուման ա բարձրանում... 
Ապրիլի 11-ին սպասում եմ կա՛մ Բարսայի հաղթանակին, կա՛մ մրցավարական կոպիտ սխալի, կա՛մ էլ բախտի կամակորության  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (08.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> հարգելի Միներվա, մի հարց տամ , դուք կուլե ե՞ք, թե՞ ներաձուրի...ուղղակի շատ հետաքրքիր ա...


 :Think:  Ճիշտն ասած, դժվար հարց ա, երևի երկուսից էլ։ Չասեք, որ իսկական ֆուտբոլասերը մենակ մի թիմի կարա երկրպագի։ Իմ սիրտը մեծ ա։  :Jpit:  
Բարսան, կարելի ա ասել, իմ առաջին սերն ա։ Առաջին թիմը, որին սկսել եմ երկրպագել ֆուտբոլ նայել սկսելուց հետո։ Իսկ Ինտերին սիրում եմ, որովհետև անտարբեր չեմ Իտալիայի նկատմամբ։ Համ էլ, ջահել վախտերով, Վիերիին շատ էի սիրում (երեխա էի էլի), ու հետևաբար Ինտերին էլ սկսեցի սիրել։ Ի դեպ՝ ես մի քիչ էլ ջալոռոսսո եմ։

----------


## Tyler

Այ ինչում որ որերորդ անգամ անընդմեջ ձեր բախտը բերում ա, էդ պատասխան խաղը սեփական դաշտում խաղալու հանգամանքն ա  :Sad:  Չեմ ջոգում ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն էլ ա օգնում Բարսային թե ինչ... Գոնե մրցակցի հետ համեմատելով մի բան փոխեն, էդ խեղճ Ինտերը մեռավ պատասխան խաղերը մրցակցի դաշտում խաղալով... Նույնն էլ Բավարիան, էլի պատասխանը Լիոնի մոտ ա խաղալու, էս ինչ ձև ա է  :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այ ինչում որ որերորդ անգամ անընդմեջ ձեր բախտը բերում ա, էդ պատասխան խաղը սեփական դաշտում խաղալու հանգամանքն ա  Չեմ ջոգում ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն էլ ա օգնում Բարսային թե ինչ... Գոնե մրցակցի հետ համեմատելով մի բան փոխեն, էդ խեղճ Ինտերը մեռավ պատասխան խաղերը մրցակցի դաշտում խաղալով... Նույնն էլ Բավարիան, էլի պատասխանը Լիոնի մոտ ա խաղալու, էս ինչ ձև ա է


Ինչպես ասում են՝ բախտը ուժեղների կողմն է :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (08.04.2010), GevSky (08.04.2010), h.s. (09.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Լեո (08.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Պատճառը զուտ վիճակահանությունն ա: Բայց չէ որ մեզ անընդհատ ուժեղ մրցակիցներ են բաժն ընկնում: Թեկուզ հիշենք խումբը, որից Բարսան առաջին տեղով դուրս եկավ: Չնայած Շտուտգարտին ուժեղ թիմ դժվար ա անվանել, ավել շուտ միջին թիմ ա:

----------


## h.s.

> Ապեր գիտեմ ինչի համար էս ասում, բայց խնդիրը Հանրայինից էր հաստատ. НТВ + Футбол-ով խաղից հետո անմիջապես նայեցի, սաղ նորմալ էր, գնդակը էրևում էր


Ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ հանրայինից լինի, քանի որ իրանք խաղեր ցույց տալու փորձ ունեն ու գոնե ընդմիջումից հետո կփորձեին ուղղել:

----------


## h.s.

Համեստ Մեսսին :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (10.04.2010), Surveyr (10.04.2010), Yellow Raven (09.04.2010), Լեո (09.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական*. *Ռեալի և Բարսելոնայի մասին առանձին թեմա կա, կլասիկոյի մասին բոլոր գրառումները տեղափոխվել են էնտեղ՝* http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...rcelona/page46

----------

Երվանդ (11.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին: Խոսքերն ավելորդ են: Մեր թիմից ավելի լավ նվեր չէինք էլ կարող սպասել  :Smile: 

Այս պահին Ռեալի հասցեին ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ ուզում ասել: Տղեքը կռվեցին, բայց իրոք այն ամբողջ հոգեբանական ճնշումը, որ կար նրանց վրա մինչև հանդիպումը, իր չար գործն արեց. Ռեալը չկարողացավ գտնել իր խաղը: Դա ինչքանով էլ որ պայմանավորված էր մրցակցով, ամեն դեպքում ֆուտբոլիստների ներքին հուզմունքը ևս մեծ դեր ունեցավ:  Ռեալը ունեցավ շանսեր, բայց չօգտագործեց: Այսպիսին է սպորտը:

Այս պահին նաև հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ են զգում Ռեալի երկրպագուները: Նրանց ուղղակի մաղթում եմ համբերություն: Ռեալը դեռ վերելք կապրի, ու դուք էլ դեռ կլասիկոներից հետո բարկրանք ապրելու առիթներ կունենաք  :Wink:  

Եվ վերջում պարզապես՝ կեցցե մեծն ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԸ  :Smile:

----------

GevSky (11.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Legolas (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), REAL_ist (11.04.2010), Ungrateful (11.04.2010), Yeghoyan (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Yevuk (11.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (11.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Ամեն դեպքում ես չեմ համարում լա Լիգան Բարսայի ձեռքում է, ֆուտբոլը հարուստ խաղա 100 կլինես, 101 չես լինի... էս գաղափարին առաջնորդվելով՝ կասեմ, որ Բարսան դեռ իրավունք չունի լիցքաթափվելու... Դեռ 7 տուր կա, իսկ դա պոտենցիալ 21 միավոր է:

----------

Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Կլասսիկոյից հետո՝
Խաղից առաջ երկու թիմերը ունեին հավասար 77-ական միավորներ:
Առաջին տեղում համարվում էր Ռեալը, քանզի խփած և բաց թղած գնդակների թիվը Ռեալի օգտին էր, Ռեալ տարբ. +57 գնդ., Բարսա տարբ +56, քանի-որ հավասար միավորների դեպքում առաջին տեղը որոշվում է 2 թիմերի միջև 2 խաղերում եղած արդյունքով, իսկ պատասխան խաղը դեռ չէր եղել:
Խաղից հետո (0-2 Բարսայի) օգտին, Բարսան բարձրացավ առաջին տեղ, բացի միավորներից առաջ անցնելով խփած և բաց թողած գոլերի արդյունքով (Ռեալ +55, Բարսա +58) և միջխաղային արդյունքով (3-0), Բարսան արդեն միանձնյա առաջատար է իր 80 միավորներով ընդդեմ Ռեալի 77-ի:
Ռեալի դաշտում հանդիպեցին այս տարվա պրիմերայի լավագույն հարձակվողները Մեսսին - 26 գոլ, Իգուաինը - 24 գոլ, հանդիպումից հետո տարբերությունը հասավ Մեսսի - 27, Իգուաին - 24
Ռեալի դաշտում հանդիպեցին նաև նաև այս տարվա ամենաքիչ գոլ ընդունած դարպասապահները, որտեղ նույնպես առավելությունը Բարսայի կողմն էր Վալդես - բաց թողած 19 գնդակ, Կասիլյաս - բաց թողած 26 գնդակ, խաղից հետո Վալդեսը , ինչպես Մեսսին, նույնպես իր առավելությունը մեծացրեց հասցնելով Վալդես -19 գնդակ, Կասիլյաս -28 գնդակ:
Լեո Մեսսիի «ամենասիրելի» ակումբներն են Ատլ. Մադրիդ և Սեվիլյան որոնց ամենաշատ գոլն է խփել 7-ական, իսկ Ռեալին նա խփել է 6 գնակ, Կլասսիկոյից հետո Ռեալը նույնպես դասվեց Մեսիի «սիրելի» ակումբների շարքին:
«Մադրիդյան հույսերի առաջատար» Ք.Ռոնալդուն ոչ մի անգամ չի գրավել Բարսայի դարպասը, ոչ Ռեալի կազմում, ոչ Ման. Յունայթեդի, և ոչ մի այլ թիմի... նույնիսկ ընկերական, հայաթում խաղալիս :LOL: 
Դե ինչ այսպիսով Բարսան Ռեալից առաջ անցավ բոլոր անձնական պարամետրերով և ոչ միայն: Մնում է, մինիմում այսպիսի տարբերությամբ, ավարտին հասցնել առաջնության մեջ իր մասնակցությունը:
Թող ինձ ներեն ռեալիստները, եթե իմ խոսքերը նրանց ցավ պատճառեցին, բայց արժեր գրել այսքանը այս պահին և այս կլասսիկոյից հետո:

----------

Barcamaniac (12.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Yeghoyan (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Yevuk (11.04.2010), Դարք (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Դեռ մի ցուցանիշ էլ ունենք գերազանգեցլու՝ խփած գնդակների թիվը: Տարբերությունը շատ մեծ չէ (ընդամեը 6 գնդակ), այնպես որ Պեպի տղաների համար 7 խաղում դա հետ բերելը չեմ կարծում, որ մեծ խնդիր է  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

156-րդ «Էլ կլասիկոյի» հիշարժան դրվագները  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ժողովուրդ, ինձ կասեք ովքեր են ներկայիս Բարսելոնայի կազմից կատալոնացիներ: Օրինակ Վալդեսը, Պույոլը, Ինիեստան կատալոնացի՞ են: Մենակ Չավին հաստատ գիտեմ, որ կատալոնացի ա:

----------


## Minerva

> Ժողովուրդ, ինձ կասեք ովքեր են ներկայիս Բարսելոնայի կազմից կատալոնացիներ: Օրինակ Վալդեսը, Պույոլը, Ինիեստան կատալոնացի՞ են: Մենակ Չավին հաստատ գիտեմ, որ կատալոնացի ա:


Վալդեսն ու Պույոլը հաստատ կատալոնացի են, բայց Ինյեստան չէ: Պիկեն ա կատալոնացի: Բոյանը կարծեմ կիսով չափ: Մեկ էլ Բուսկետսը:  :Smile: 

Մոռացա` իհարկե, Պեպն էլ ա կատալոնացի:  :Jpit:

----------

Barcamaniac (15.04.2010), Երվանդ (16.04.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինյեստան վնասվածք ա ստացել, ու բաց կթողնի մեկ ամիս, լավագույն դեպքում կկարողանա վերադառնա ՉԼի եզրափակիչին, եթե Բարսան անցնի եզրափակիչ:  :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

Էս տարի խեղճ տղու բախտը չի բերում, վնասվածքա ստանում 1 խաղ խաղումա ու հաջորդնա ստանում... ինչ-որ երկար նորմալ բուժումա պետք... Բայց վատա որ հենց էս վերջի պահերին սենց եղավ:
Իմ կարծիքով Ռեալի հետ խաղում չարժեր հանել խաղադաշտ նրան:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վնասվածքը էսօր պարապմունքին ա ստացել, Կլասիկոյում ու հետո նորմալ ա եղել:

----------


## GevSky

> Վնասվածքը էսօր պարապմունքին ա ստացել, Կլասիկոյում ու հետո նորմալ ա եղել:


Էտա էլի բախտ չունի, ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գտնում որ վնասվածքա ստացել, իրա օֆիցիալ սայտում եմ նայում էլի չկա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

www.barcamania.com

Ի դեպ. Պեպը դարձավ Բարսայի պատմության մեջ միակ մարզիչը ում հաջողվել է հաղթել Կլասիկոներում 4 անգամ անընդմեջ  :Love:

----------

Barcamaniac (15.04.2010), Minerva (13.04.2010), Yellow Raven (14.04.2010), Երվանդ (16.04.2010), Լեո (13.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> www.barcamania.com
> 
> Ի դեպ. Պեպը դարձավ Բարսայի պատմության մեջ *միակ* մարզիչը ում հաջողվել է հաղթել Կլասիկոներում 4 անգամ անընդմեջ


Ես կառաջարկեի «միակ»-ը փոխարինել «առաջին»-ով, որովհետև նրանից հետո էլ դեռ շատ նման մարզիչներ կլինեն  :Jpit:

----------

Barcamaniac (15.04.2010), Minerva (13.04.2010), Yellow Raven (14.04.2010), Երվանդ (16.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Իսկ գիտեք որ էսօր Պույոլի ծնունդնա :Love:  Դառավ 32 տարեկան:

Շնորհավորանքներս :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (15.04.2010), Gayl (14.04.2010), Minerva (13.04.2010), Yellow Raven (14.04.2010), Երվանդ (16.04.2010), Լեո (13.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Էտա էլի բախտ չունի, ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գտնում որ վնասվածքա ստացել, իրա օֆիցիալ սայտում եմ նայում էլի չկա:


Դժբախտաբար, ճիշտ ա: Գաձետտա դելլո սպորտն էլ ա գրել: :Sad:

----------


## Minerva

Շնորհավոր Էլ Կապիտանի ծնունդը: :Love:  Թող երկար տարիներ Բարսայի ավագի թևկապը կրի:

----------


## GevSky

Կառլես ջան ծնունդդ շնորհավոր, երկար տարիների կյանք ու ամենակարևորը առողջություն:
Հարմարացնեմ գործերս կգամ նորմալ կնստենք կխմենք-կնշենք իրար հետ :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

Ժող չմոռանաք. էսօր ժամը 01:00՝ Բարսա - Դեպորտիվո

Հ.Գ. Մի քիչ ուշ գրեցի, բայց ես էլ եմ քիչ առաջ իմացել

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս... Արդեն 83 միավոր ունենք, մնաց 6 խաղ գլորենք :Wink: 
3-0 Բոյան, Պեդրո, Տուրե...
Բոյանը շատ սիրուն խաղաց, արագաշարժությունից, լավ ռեակցիայից, տեխնիկայից ու ինքնատիրապետումից առաջացած գոլ:
Պեդրոյի գոլին կոմենտ չէմ անի, ուղղակի նայեք... ասեմ որ նտվ-ի կոմենտատորը խորհուրդ տվեց որ բոլոր նայողները մյուսներին խորհուրդ տան նայել... Լավ ամեն դեպքում մի բան կասեմ - գոլ մոտ 50 մետրից...
Դե իսկ Տուրեյին ավելի շատ գնդակը գտավ, բայց ամեն դեպքում նա ճիշտ տեղում ու ճիշտ պահին էր և դժվար որևէ մեկը նրա պես կրակեր դարպասներին նենց որ գնդակը սաղին հավքելով գոլ մտներ.... Բացառւթյամբ երևի Իբրայի.. իրա ականջնել կանչի :Smile:

----------

Gayl (15.04.2010), h.s. (15.04.2010), Yellow Raven (15.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Պեդրոյի գոլին կոմենտ չէմ անի, ուղղակի նայեք... ասեմ որ նտվ-ի կոմենտատորը խորհուրդ տվեց որ բոլոր նայողները մյուսներին խորհուրդ տան նայել... Լավ ամեն դեպքում մի բան կասեմ - գոլ մոտ 50 մետրից...


Ես էլ ասի եսիմ ինչ ա արել :LOL:  Պեդրոն սեփական քիթը կտեսնի, բայց 50 մետրը չի տեսնի :LOL:  :LOL:  Եսիմ ինչ չի, երևի շատերը կհամաձայնեն, որ բաց գոլերին շատերը կարող են հարված կատարել:

----------


## GevSky

> Ես էլ ասի ես իմ ինչ ա արել Պեդրոն սեփական քիթը կտեսնի բայց 50 մետրը չի տեսնի, ես իմ ինչ չի, երևի շատերը կհամաձայնվեն, որ բաց գոլերին շատերը կարող են հարված կատարել:


Լավ էլի :Smile:  Էլի եսիմ ինչ չի, բայց սիրուն էր ուղղակի, ու հետո համաձայն չեմ շատերը հենց չէին կարողանա հարվածել էտ հեռավորությունից, մեկ հպումով ու հակադարձ վազքի ընթացքում... Ամեն ինչ շատ հեշտա երևում :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ էլի Էլի եսիմ ինչ չի, բայց սիրուն էր ուղղակի, ու հետո համաձայն չեմ շատերը հենց չէին կարողանա հարվածել էտ հեռավորությունից, մեկ հպումով ու հակադարձ վազքի ընթացքում... Ամեն ինչ շատ հեշտա երևում


Շատ էիր ճոխացրել, քեզ ուղակի բարսայի ցանկացած քայլ կարող է հիասքանչ թվայլ, սակայն այդպիսի բաներ շատ հաճախ են լինում:
Երեկ Տոտենհեմը Արսենալին մի հատ  գեղեցիկ գոլ խփեց, այդ դա խորհուրդ կտամ նայես ու համեմատես կամ էլ այսօր գիշերը ինքս կդնեմ:

----------


## GevSky

Տոտենհեմի գոլը նայել եմ, բան չունեմ ասելու էլի շատ լավն էր, ու տենց չեմ ճոխացնում, ուղղակի ասում եմ որ հեշտ չի էտ հեռավորությունից խփել.... Տոտենհեմի գոլը 2-3 անգամ ավելի մոտիկ հեռավորությունից խփեցին... հարցը դարպասապահ լինել չլինելու մեջ չի այլ դիպուկություննա :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Տոտենհեմի գոլը նայել եմ, բան չունեմ ասելու էլի շատ լավն էր, ու տենց չեմ ճոխացնում, ուղղակի ասում եմ որ հեշտ չի էտ հեռավորությունից խփել.... Տոտենհեմի գոլը 2-3 անգամ ավելի մոտիկ հեռավորությունից խփեցին... հարցը դարպասապահ լինել չլինելու մեջ չի այլ դիպուկություննա


Ապեր էտ գոլերի երկարությունը եթե չեմ սխալվում 7 մետրից էլ ավելի ա, բարձրությունն էլ 2 մետրից :LOL: , բա Պեդրոն հո Քարամյան չի՞, որ այդքան զարմանում ես:Չեմ կարծում 2-3 անգամ մոտ էր մոտ 25 մետրից ուղղարկեց ցանցի մեջ և այդպես խփելը շաաաատ ավելի դժվար է քան Պեդրոինը, գնդակը ընթացքից դարպասահի վրայից այդ հեռավորությունից կախելը դա արդեն բարդ է կամ էլ բախտ, բայց քանի որ Պեդրոի գոլն ենք քննարկում, որ իհարկե արժանի էլ չէ համեմատելու, նորից ասեմ, որ ես ինչ որ գեղեցկություն իրենից չէր ներկայացնում:

----------


## Լեո

Պեդրոյի խփած գոլը շատ գեղեցիկ էր՝ հատկապես հետագիծը  :Love:

----------


## Gayl

Բա չիմացաք՝ Պեպը սեփական ականջների ծայրը կտեսնի Ֆաբրեգասին չի տեսնի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բա չիմացաք՝ Պեպը սեփական ականջների ծայրը կտեսնի Ֆաբրեգասին չի տեսնի:


Ամռանը կիմանանք... եթե իմանանք :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ամռանը կիմանանք... եթե իմանանք


Ես արդեն 90 տոկոսով գիտեմ, կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ, որ այդքան Ֆաբրեգասի վրա չկենտրոնանաք, ինքը այս տարի էլ կմնա Արսենալում :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես արդեն 90 տոկոսով գիտեմ, կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ, որ այդքան Ֆաբրեգասի վրա չկենտրոնանաք, ինքը այս տարի էլ կմնա Արսենալում


Ավելի վատ իր համար  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ավելի վատ իր համար


Չեմ կարծում, որ իր համար Բարսա գնալը ճիշտ որոշում է,Վենգերի ասած, ով հեռացել է թմից հետո փոշմանել է:Ֆաբրեգասը բացառություն չէ:

----------


## GevSky

Չի գա ջանդամը գա :Wink:  Մենք իրա համար բա ինքը ում համար :LOL:  Թող մնա թթվի իրան դզումա երևի սաղ տարին նեգռի պես վազի գրանդ կոչվող ակումբում ու վերջում ոչմիբանի արժանանա... Մակսիմում ավագի թևկապով թող ուրախանա.... Սաղ պայմանները հուշում են որ պետքա գնա ինքը կոտոշներինա տալիս, Բարսայի սան, լավ կհարմարվի, իրա լիքը 100 տարվա ընկերների հետ կխաղա, իրա սիրած մարդը իրա մարզիչնա, իրա հարազատ երկիրն ու հարազատ լեզուն.... տաք, ծով ու լողափ իսկ վերջում էլ տիտղոսներ… Ինչքան մարդը պետքա անխելք լինի որ էտ ամենինչի տեղը մառախլապատ ալբիոնում ֆուտբոլ խաղա սաղ օր ոտերը ջարդեն, վերջում էլ ոչ մի գրոշ չարժենա ամեն անգամ ՉԼ-ի փլեյ օֆֆերից դուրս թռնի, առաջնությունում էլ շանս չունենա մանչի ու Չելսիի դեմ :Think: 
Զոռով խոսացրին ինձ :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Չի գա ջանդամը գա Մենք իրա համար բա ինքը ում համար Թող մնա թթվի իրան դզումա երևի սաղ տարին նեգռի պես վազի գրանդ կոչվող ակումբում ու վերջում ոչմիբանի արժանանա... Մակսիմում ավագի թևկապով թող ուրախանա.... Սաղ պայմանները հուշում են որ պետքա գնա ինքը կոտոշներինա տալիս, Բարսայի սան, լավ կհարմարվի, իրա լիքը 100 տարվա ընկերների հետ կխաղա, իրա սիրած մարդը իրա մարզիչնա, իրա հարազատ երկիրն ու հարազատ լեզուն.... տաք, ծով ու լողափ իսկ վերջում էլ տիտղոսներ… Ինչքան մարդը պետքա անխելք լինի որ էտ ամենինչի տեղը մառախլապատ ալբիոնում ֆուտբոլ խաղա սաղ օր ոտերը ջարդեն, վերջում էլ ոչ մի գրոշ չարժենա ամեն անգամ ՉԼ-ի փլեյ օֆֆերից դուրս թռնի, առաջնությունում էլ շանս չունենա մանչի ու Չելսիի դեմ
> Զոռով խոսացրին ինձ


Էտ մառախլապատ ալբիոնում աշխարհի ամենագեղեցիկ, ամենաարագ ֆուտբոլի առաջնությունն է անցկացվում, դա իմ կարծիքը չէ ընդամենը պաշտոնական տվյալներ ասվեց :Wink:  իսկ Իսպանիան երկրորդն է,չնայած դա էլ է շատ, մի հատ Բարսայա ու Ռեալ(իսկ այստեղ հետաքրքիրը այն է, որ մեկը մյուսին պրիզնատ չի գալիս, դե Բարսայի կամ Ռեալի երկրպագուների 80-90 տոկոսը ասում են, որ իրենք են ամենալավը իսկ հակառակորդը ֆուտբոլից հեռու է :LOL:  :LOL:  տակը մնում ա մեկ ակումբ :LOL:  :LOL: ):
Իսկ Բարսան Ֆաբրեգասին շատ ա ուզում, բայց դե Բարսայի ձեռները այս տարի կարճ կմնան:
Աղվեսի դունչը խաղողին չի հասնում ասում է խակ է :Wink: 
Ժող բա 2005 ի Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնը ով ա եղե՞լ :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

> Ժող բա 2005 ի Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնը ով ա եղե՞լ


Վերջին 5 տարիները՝
04-05 Բարսա
05-06 Բարսա
06-07 Ռեալ
07-08 Ռեալ
08-09 Բարսա

----------


## Gayl

Այսինքն 4 անգամ Բարսա և 2 Ռեալ :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այսինքն 4 անգամ Բարսա և 2 Ռեալ


Փաստորեն :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստորեն


Համեստություն էր արել ու էս տարվանը չէր գրել :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

> Համեստություն էր արել ու էս տարվանը չէր գրել


Փաստերով էի խոսում, իսկ այս տարվանը աղյուսակնա ինքն իր տեղը խոսում :Smile:

----------


## Armen.181

Espanyol  0 - 0	Barcelona

----------

Ambrosine (18.04.2010), Gayl (18.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսկ ու՞մ են հեռացրել խաղադաշտից:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ալվէշին: :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (18.04.2010), PetrAni (18.04.2010), Սերխիո (21.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստերով էի խոսում, իսկ այս տարվանը աղյուսակնա ինքն իր տեղը խոսում


Փաստորեն ճիշտ էիր անում:

----------


## GevSky

> Փաստորեն ճիշտ էիր անում:


Առուն թռի նոր ասա ՀՈՊ... ես էտ սկզբունքով էի առաջնորդվում :Smile:  Սպասենք վաղվան.... ամենավատ դեպքում 1 միավորով առաջ ենք... բարսան որ սայթաքեց իր իսկ խաղով, դժվար Ռեալը երկար ձգի :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Առուն թռի նոր ասա ՀՈՊ... ես էտ սկզբունքով էի առաջնորդվում Սպասենք վաղվան.... ամենավատ դեպքում 1 միավորով առաջ ենք... բարսան որ սայթաքեց իր իսկ խաղով, դժվար Ռեալը երկար ձգի


Այո ֆուտբոլը անկանխատեսելի խաղ է, կարծում եմ պատճառը Ինտեռի խաղն էր, իսկ ռեալը ՉԼ չունի :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

Ինչպես կասեն Հայ TV-ի մեկնաբանները` _կարծում եմ կհամաձայնվեք ինձ հետ_, որ երեկ շատ տխուր տեսք ունեիք  :Sad:  Մեսսի՞: Իսկ նա կա՞ր խաղադաշտում  :Think:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ճիշտ են ասում, որ Էսպանյոլն երկու նպատակ ունի այս աշխարհում. առաջինը՝ դուրս չմնալ Պրիմերայից, եկրորդ՝ խնդիրներ ստեղծել Բարսելոնայի համար: Ու եթե իրանք դժվարանում են առաջին նպատակը կատարել, ապա երկրորդը գրեթե միշտ անում են: Շատ ափսոս, որ Ռեալը նման մրցակից չունի: Ատլետիկոն էլ արդեն սկսել ա իրա լավագույն խաղերն անցկացնել Բարսայի դեմ, իսկ Ռեալի դեմ մինչև խաղի սկիզբն են հանձնվում:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ամեն դեպքում չեմ սպասելու Վալենսիայից հաղթանակ: Բարսան ինքն ա իրա առաջնությունը հաղթելու, այլ ոչ թե Վալենսիայի կամ Մալյորկայի շնորհիվ: Տա Աստված, սա լինի վերջին խաղը սեզոնում, որ Բարսելոնան միավորներ ա կորցնում:

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010), h.s. (18.04.2010), Լեո (18.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Լսել եմ Բարսան Վերմլաենին ուզումա առնի՞:

----------


## Սերխիո

Լեո ջան , հիշու՞մ ես, որ ասեցի,մի քանի օրից երեսով կտամ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post1984312
 :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (21.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ժոզե Մոուրինյո  :Cool:  

Լավ խաղ էր, Ինտեըը ակնհայտորեն ավելի ուժեղ էր: Կարողացան գրեթե ամբողջությամբ փակել Մեսսիին ու Խավիին, ինչի արդյունքում Բարսայի խաղը ստացավ բավականին անհամ տեսք  :Jpit:  Մնում ա պատասխանին լավ պաշտպանվեն, մի հատ էլ հակագրոհից Էտօ'օն գոլ կխփի, ու վերջ, պատրաստ ա  :Wink:

----------

Armen.181 (21.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մնում ա պատասխանին լավ պաշտպանվեն, մի հատ էլ հակագրոհից Էտօ'օն գոլ կխփի, ու վերջ, պատրաստ ա


Ինտեռը այն ակումբներից է ով կարողանում է գնդակ պահել, չկա մի այնպիսի ակումբ, որ նրանից լավ այդ գործը անի, դրա համար էլ զզվում եմ էտ ակումբից, բայց երեկ գազան խաղ խաղացին:

----------


## Լեո

Ոչինչ, էսպես էլ ա պատահում, երբեմն նաև կրիտիկական օրեր են լինում  :Jpit: 

Եթե Ինտերը կարա իր դաշտում 2 գնդակի առավելությամբ հաղթի Բարսային, ապա ինչու՞ պիտի Բարսան չկարողանա սեփական դաշտում հաղթել 2 (տո ինչ 2, ուզի 3-4) գնդակի առավելությամբ: 
Եթե Ինտերը իրեն արդեն ֆավորիտ ա զգում, ուրեմն շտապում ա  :Smile:  Սպասենք Կամպ Նոուի խաղին  :Smile:

----------

DavitH (25.04.2010), Yellow Raven (22.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ, շատ ռեալա որ Բարսան շատ կխփի ու 1-ից ավել բաց չի թողնի... Մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում, ընդամենը Բարսայի խաղը ստացվի, թե չե նեռվայնանում եմ էն խաղերից որտեղ մի կողմը խուլ պաշտպանությունա մտնում իսկ մյուսը ամբողջ խաղ տանջվումա չի ստացվում:

----------

DavitH (25.04.2010), Yellow Raven (24.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ, շատ ռեալա որ Բարսան շատ կխփի ու 1-ից ավել բաց չի թողնի... Մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում, ընդամենը Բարսայի խաղը ստացվի, թե չե նեռվայնանում եմ էն խաղերից որտեղ մի կողմը խուլ պաշտպանությունա մտնում իսկ մյուսը ամբողջ խաղ տանջվումա չի ստացվում:


Չելսին էլ էր անցած տարի խուլ պաշտպանության մեթոդը ընտրել, բայց Բարսան իր գործն արեց: Հուսանք, եթե Ինտերն էլ խուլ պաշտպանության անցնի, իր արժանի պատիժը դրա համար կստանա  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (25.04.2010), Yellow Raven (24.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Չելսին էլ էր անցած տարի խուլ պաշտպանության մեթոդը ընտրել, բայց Բարսան իր գործն արեց: Հուսանք, եթե Ինտերն էլ խուլ պաշտպանության անցնի, իր արժանի պատիժը դրա համար կստանա


Բարսան իր գործը չարեց, մրցավարը արեց: Ու էդ խաղին Չելսին շատ ավելի ուժեղ տպավորություն էր թողնում ու ընդհանրապես անցած չէր խուլ պաշտպանությանը: Խոսքը պատասխան հանդիպման մասին ա:

----------


## Tyler

Բարսա 3-1 Խերես

Ասեմ, որ պաշտպանությունը անչափ տխուր հանդիպում անցկացրեց  :Sad:  Եթե Խերեսը էսքան պահ ունեցավ Վալդեսի դարպասի մոտ, ապա Վիլյառեալը ու Սևիլյան ուղղակի կքրքրեն, եթե Չիգրինսկին և ընկերները նույն ոճով շարունակեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ, շատ ռեալա որ Բարսան շատ կխփի ու 1-ից ավել բաց չի թողնի... Մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում, ընդամենը Բարսայի խաղը ստացվի, թե չե նեռվայնանում եմ էն խաղերից որտեղ մի կողմը խուլ պաշտպանությունա մտնում իսկ մյուսը ամբողջ խաղ տանջվումա չի ստացվում:


Ապեր Մորինիոն աֆերիստի մեկն ա, Չավիին պահեց ու Բարսայի խաղը մեռավ, սցենարը կրկնվելու է և մի մոռացի, որ Պույոլը չկա:

----------


## Լեո

Հաղթանակ  :Smile:  Շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (25.04.2010), Yellow Raven (25.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ասեմ, որ պաշտպանությունը անչափ տխուր հանդիպում անցկացրեց  Եթե Խերեսը էսքան պահ ունեցավ Վալդեսի դարպասի մոտ, ապա Վիլյառեալը ու Սևիլյան ուղղակի կքրքրեն, եթե Չիգրինսկին և ընկերները նույն ոճով շարունակեն


Խերեսի համար մենք ունենք Չիգրինսկի, մնացած դեպքերի համար կա Պիկե  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (25.04.2010), Yellow Raven (25.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ապեր Մորինիոն աֆերիստի մեկն ա, Չավիին պահեց ու Բարսայի խաղը մեռավ, սցենարը կրկնվելու է և մի մոռացի, որ Պույոլը չկա:


Եսել ասեմ որ Պեպն էլ պակաս աֆերիստ չի, մի անգամ խաղաց մյուս անգամ հակաղախը գրպանում դրածա լինում: Հեշտ չի միշտ Չավի ու Մեսսի չեզոքացնել... Մի անգամ ստացվեց մյուս անգամ, էնէլ Կամպ Նոուում չեմ հավատում որ կստացվի.... Ամեն անգամ Պեպը փլավ չի ուտի :LOL:

----------

Barcamaniac (25.04.2010), Gayl (25.04.2010), h.s. (25.04.2010), Tyler (25.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Խերեսի համար մենք ունենք Չիգրինսկի, մնացած դեպքերի համար կա Պիկե


Դերբիի ժամանակ հո Պիկեն կար, էլի չէր փայլում պաշտպանությունը  :Smile:  Ու ընդհանրապես, առաջնության վերջին 2 խաղում ընդամենը 1 գոլ եք կերել մենակ մրցակիցների ցածր կարգի շնորհիվ, այլ ոչ թե ուժեղ պաշտպանության:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Tyler, չորեքշաբթի Բարսելոնայի պաշտպանությունը շատ քիչ դեր ա խաղալու: Ավելի կարևոր դեր կունենա Ինտերի պաշտպանությունը, որը, իմ կարծիքով, իր առջև դրված խնդիրը չի կատարի: Սպասում ենք Ժ.Մ.-ի վիրտուոզ մտքերին: Չնայած ինտերցիք դաշտ են դուրս գալու արդեն պարտվածի մտքով:

----------


## Tyler

> Tyler, չորեքշաբթի Բարսելոնայի պաշտպանությունը շատ քիչ դեր ա խաղալու: Ավելի կարևոր դեր կունենա Ինտերի պաշտպանությունը, որը, իմ կարծիքով, իր առջև դրված խնդիրը չի կատարի: Սպասում ենք Ժ.Մ.-ի վիրտուոզ մտքերին: Չնայած ինտերցիք դաշտ են դուրս գալու արդեն պարտվածի մտքով:


 :Jpit:  Ինտերը ձեր համար Խերես չի, որ պարտվածի մտքով դուրս գա: Ու Բարսայի պաշտպանությունը էնքանով ա կարևոր, որ նույն Էտօ'ն ու Միլիտոն հակագրոհների ժամանակ հանգիստ կարան գոլ սարքեն:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ինտերը գոլ չի խփելու: Էտո'ոյի մասին հաստատ կարամ ասեմ, որ գոլ չի անի: Բարսան նենց չի խաղա, ոնց որ առաջին խաղում: Պաշտպանությունում էլ չի լինի Չիգրինսկին: Միլիտոն էլ մեծ եղբորը չի համարձակվի անցնի ու գոլ խփի: :Ok:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Լավ, չեք հասկացե՞լ այսքան ժամանակ, Բարսելոնան ՉԼ-ում դրսում չի հաղթում, իսկ իրա դաշտում ոչ թե հաղթում, այլ ջախջախում ա: Շտուտգարտն էր իրան մեծ թիմի տեղ դրել, Արսենալն էր հույսեր փայփայում: Բայց արդյունքում ամենքը չորսական գոլ համփ արեցին: Ժուլիո Սեզարը չորեքշաբթի ամենից շատ ուշադրության կենտրոնում կլինի: Ուղղակի Ռեալի ֆաների մոտ արդեն մանիակալ ցանկություններ են առաջացել, Բարսելոնայի սաաղ մրցակիցների համար աղոթում են, սատարում են, որ Բարսան իրանց ստադիոնում չխաղա: Լավ կանեն Բեռնաբեուն տրաքացնեն, թեչէ եթե Բարսելոնան մի անգամ էլ հաղթանակ տանի այդ ստադիոնում, արդեն Ինսուլտի ու ինֆարկտի մասսայական դեպքեր կգրանցվեն Մադրիդում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ... Ռեալի ֆաների մոտ արդեն մանիակալ ցանկություններ են առաջացել, Բարսելոնայի սաաղ մրցակիցների համար աղոթում են, սատարում են, որ Բարսան իրանց ստադիոնում չխաղա: Լավ կանեն Բեռնաբեուն տրաքացնեն, թեչէ եթե Բարսելոնան մի անգամ էլ հաղթանակ տանի այդ ստադիոնում, արդեն Ինսուլտի ու ինֆարկտի մասսայական դեպքեր կգրանցվեն Մադրիդում:


Լավ հա... :Wink:  Բարսելոնայի ֆանատներն են կարծում, որ արևը իրենց շուրջն է պտտվում:

----------


## Նարե

> Լավ հա... Բարսելոնայի ֆանատներն են կարծում, որ արևը իրենց շուրջն է պտտվում:


ինչի տենց չի՞: :Wink:

----------

Լեո (27.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինչի տենց չի՞:


Չէ:

----------

Gayl (25.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Լավ, չեք հասկացե՞լ այսքան ժամանակ, Բարսելոնան ՉԼ-ում դրսում չի հաղթում, իսկ իրա դաշտում ոչ թե հաղթում, այլ ջախջախում ա: Շտուտգարտն էր իրան մեծ թիմի տեղ դրել, Արսենալն էր հույսեր փայփայում: Բայց արդյունքում ամենքը չորսական գոլ համփ արեցին:


Պահ-պահ  :Jpit:  Շտուտգարտն ու Արսենալը (մանավանդ էդ վիճակում Արսենալը)` մեղմ ասած Ինտեր չեն: Իսկ Բարսային շատ ա օգնում էն փաստը, որ պատասխան խաղերը իրանց մոտ են անցկացնում: Թող հլը Ինտերի օրը ընկնեին, 3-րդ անգամ անընդմեջ փլեյ-օֆֆում պատասխանը դրսում են խաղում, ու չնայած դրան ԲՈԼՈՐ խաղերում հաղթել են:

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ, չեք հասկացե՞լ այսքան ժամանակ, Բարսելոնան ՉԼ-ում դրսում չի հաղթում, իսկ իրա դաշտում ոչ թե հաղթում, այլ ջախջախում ա: Շտուտգարտն էր իրան մեծ թիմի տեղ դրել, Արսենալն էր հույսեր փայփայում: Բայց արդյունքում ամենքը չորսական գոլ համփ արեցին: Ժուլիո Սեզարը չորեքշաբթի ամենից շատ ուշադրության կենտրոնում կլինի: Ուղղակի Ռեալի ֆաների մոտ արդեն մանիակալ ցանկություններ են առաջացել, Բարսելոնայի սաաղ մրցակիցների համար աղոթում են, սատարում են, որ Բարսան իրանց ստադիոնում չխաղա: Լավ կանեն Բեռնաբեուն տրաքացնեն, թեչէ եթե Բարսելոնան մի անգամ էլ հաղթանակ տանի այդ ստադիոնում, արդեն Ինսուլտի ու ինֆարկտի մասսայական դեպքեր կգրանցվեն Մադրիդում:


Երևի Բարսելոն-Արսենալ խաղը չես նայել, Արսենալի պաշտպանությունը խայտառակ վիճակում էր, Ֆաբրեգաս,Արշավին,Վան Պերսի ստացան բացակա և եթե այսքանից հետո Ինտեռի գերհզոր պաշտպանությունը համեմատում ես Արսենալինի հետ ուրեմն ասելիք չկա:

----------


## Gayl

> ինչի տենց չի՞:


Ափսոս Սնեյդերը չկարողացավ գոլային փոխանցումը անի, չնայած խոշոր հաշիվն էլ չէր օգնի հասկանալու համար, որ աշխարհում չկան անպարտելի ակումբներ, Մորինիոն հաղթեց Պեպին:Թող Բարսան մտածի հանկարծ չեմպիոնությունը չտա Ռեալին, չնայած մարդիկ լավ էլ մտածում են, երեկվա Իբրայի գոլը օֆսայիդից էր:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Gayl, Տասը անգամ նայեցի կրկնությունը: Ինչ օֆսայդի մասին ես խոսում: Մոտ մի մետր հետ էր: Երկուսն էլ առաջ էին պաշտպաններից, իսկ Իբրան պաս տվողից հետ էր կանգնած: Դա Խաղից դուրս չի: Իսկ Միլիտոյի գոլը Բարսելոնային իսկական խաղից դուրս էր:

----------

DavitH (28.04.2010), Gayl (27.04.2010), h.s. (27.04.2010), Yellow Raven (26.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (26.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl, Տասը անգամ նայեցի կրկնությունը: Ինչ օֆսայդի մասին ես խոսում: Մոտ մի մետր հետ էր: Երկուսն էլ առաջ էին պաշտպաններից, իսկ Իբրան պաս տվողից հետ էր կանգնած: Դա Խաղից դուրս չի: Իսկ Միլիտոյի գոլը Բարսելոնային իսկական խաղից դուրս էր:


Ես մի անգամ եմ տեսել, մեկ անգամ էլ կնայեմ:
Ինձ թվում է, ոչ միայն Միլիտոի այլ Սնեյդերի գոլը նույնպես օֆսայիդից էր, դե նորմալ կրկնություն ցույց չտվեցին:Իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ խաղը առած չէր, կարողացան արեցին:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Սնեյդերի գոլը ինձ թվաց, որ օֆսայդից չի: Իսկ խաղն էլ դժվար առած լինի: ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչը առնելու խաղ չի: Ուղղակի եզրային մրցավարը տասը մետր հետ էր մնացել, դրա համար էլ չհասցրեց տեսնի: Իսկ վաբշե տենց խաղերին չի կարելի հավայի սուդյաների նշանակել: Պետք ա անունով մրցավարների դնեն, որ ոչմեկ ռիսկ չանի ինչ-որ սիրաշահի, կաշառի: Օրինակ` Բուզակկան, Ռոզետտին, Հովարդ Վեբը: Կամ էլ գոնէ Էվրեբեն :Hands Up: :

----------

DavitH (28.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Այս վիդեոյում հստակ երևում ա խաղից դուրս վիճակը: Ուղղակի իտալացի օպերատորները ցույց չտվեցին բոլոր դիրքերց կրկնապատկերը:

----------


## Gayl

> Սնեյդերի գոլը ինձ թվաց, որ օֆսայդից չի: Իսկ խաղն էլ դժվար առած լինի: ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչը առնելու խաղ չի: Ուղղակի եզրային մրցավարը տասը մետր հետ էր մնացել, դրա համար էլ չհասցրեց տեսնի: Իսկ վաբշե տենց խաղերին չի կարելի հավայի սուդյաների նշանակել: Պետք ա անունով մրցավարների դնեն, որ ոչմեկ ռիսկ չանի ինչ-որ սիրաշահի, կաշառի: Օրինակ` Բուզակկան, Ռոզետտին, Հովարդ Վեբը: Կամ էլ գոնէ Էվրեբեն:


 Այն էլ ոնց կարելի է առնել, ամեն մեկն էլ իր գին ունի :Wink:  իսկ Մայքոնի դեղին չի տեսե՞լ կամ էլ Պույոլին խի՞ տվեց:

----------

DavitH (28.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Հա, Պույոլի դեղինն իսկապես անիմաստ էր: Ինտերի խաղացողները համոզեցին մրցավարին, որ Պույոլին դեղին քարտ ցույց տա: Էէէհ, արդար չի էս աշխարհը էլի: Բայց դե պետք ա սենց վիճակից էլ դուրս գանք: Բարսելոնան հաստաաատ ընդունակ ա 2-0 կրել ցանկացած մրցակցի իրա դաշտում: Կամ էլ 3-0, կամ 4-1:

----------

DavitH (28.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ավելացնեմ, որ դեղին քարտի պատճառով եզրափակիչը կարող է բաց թողնել միայն Դանիել Ալվեսը :Smile: 
Եթե հայտնվենք եզրափակիչում էլի
 :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

Հլա հասնենք եզրափակիչ էնվախտ կմտածենք Ալվեսը խաղա թե չէ :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, Պույոլի դեղինն իսկապես անիմաստ էր: Ինտերի խաղացողները համոզեցին մրցավարին, որ Պույոլին դեղին քարտ ցույց տա: Էէէհ, արդար չի էս աշխարհը էլի: Բայց դե պետք ա սենց վիճակից էլ դուրս գանք: Բարսելոնան հաստաաատ ընդունակ ա 2-0 կրել ցանկացած մրցակցի իրա դաշտում: Կամ էլ 3-0, կամ 4-1:


Անարդար չլիներ Բարսան Չելսիի հետ կխաղար, գոնե նույն բաները խաղից հետո ասես, խաղից առաջ արդեն խոշոր հաշիվ ես հաստատում, խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Բարսան դուրս ա գալու:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

...

----------

DavitH (28.04.2010), h.s. (28.04.2010), Yellow Raven (28.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Կամ էլ 3-0, կամ 4-1:


հասկացանք Բարսելոնայի մոլի երկրպագու ես, ես էլ նենց ոչինչ  :Smile:  բայց պետք չի օդում թվեր կրակել
դու  թվերն ես ասում բայց չես մտածում թե ա ոնց կարա 4-1 պրծնի ուրեմն ինտերը մեղմ ասած վալեբոլի թիմ ա, բայց տենց չի
կամ նույնը 3-0, ուրիշ բան 2-0 նորմալ ա հնարավոր ա բարսան կարա 2-0 կրի

----------

Gayl (28.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ...


Շատ լավն էր :Love:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նոր պատահմամբ 2007 թվականին Real_ist-ի կողմից արված էս գրառմանը հանդիպեցի`




> *Ներկա պահին օբյեկտիվորեն ամենա լավը Ռեալնա խաղում,ինչը ինձ շաատ հաճելի ա  ու հաստատ ավելի արժանի ա,ու ընթհանրապես,եթե վերցնենք օրինակ առաջատարների միջև խաղերը մենակ,Ռեալը էլի առաջատարա դուս գալիս,*
> ուղղակի ես տարի նոր թիմա կառուցվել,դրա համարել սկզբում շատ անստաբիլ էին,ինչը երևում էր նամանավանդ միջակ թմերի հետ խաղերում,բայց հիմա իրոք Կապելոյի թիմը լիովին կազմավորվելա*,իսկ եթե վերցնենք Բարսելոնին,ապա ուղղակի իրա կլասի շնորհիվ միջակ թմերին կրելու շնորհիվա որ հիմա առաաջին տեղում է,իսկ ամենապատասխանատու խաղերում Բարսայի ուժը ես տարի ընթանրապես չի երևում,լիովին տապալվում են ուժեղ մրցակիցների հետ խաղերում*
> հուսովեմ Ռեալը կվերականգնի Ռեալի արքայությունը Իսպանիայում 
> 
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/9...l=1#post272733


Համաձայն չեք, որ այս տարի լրիվ նույն պատկերն է` ուղղակի թիմերն են տեղերով փոխվել :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Դե պատմություննա տենց, միշտ էլ Ռեալն ու Բարսան հերթով տեղերով փոխվում են  :Smile:  Էս դեպքում մի տարբերություն կա, 2007-ի Բարսայի մոտ անկում էր, իսկ ներկայիս Ռեալը նոր թիմա ձևավորում:

----------


## GevSky

> Դե պատմություննա տենց, միշտ էլ Ռեալն ու Բարսան հերթով տեղերով փոխվում են  Էս դեպքում մի տարբերություն կա, 2007-ի Բարսայի մոտ անկում էր, իսկ ներկայիս Ռեալը նոր թիմա ձևավորում:


Ռեալը 5-6 տարիա թիմա ձևավորում, ու Լա լիգան հաղթումա , երբ Բարսան անկումա ունենում... Շուտվանից չեմ հիշում Ռեալ որը կոնկրետ անկախ Բարսայի խաղից ամենաուժեղը կգտնվի :Smile:

----------

DavitH (02.05.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինչ 5-6 տարի ապեր? Լա Լիգան Ռեալը կարա հաղթի նույնիսկ հիմիկվա չձևավորված թմով: Արի դեմագոգիայով չզբաղվենք, անիմաստ խոսակցությունա, միշտ էլ կարելիա հաղթողի ուժը պատճառաբանել պարտվողի անկումով: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ Բարասայի վերելքը սկսվեց 2003թ.-իս սկսված Ռեալի անկումով:

----------


## h.s.

Վիլյառեալ - Բարսա 1:4

Շնորհավոր մեզ :Smile:  Մեկա Լա Լիգան հաղթելու ենք:

----------

Barcamaniac (02.05.2010), DavitH (02.05.2010), Yellow Raven (02.05.2010), Լեո (02.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Ամենաշատը Բոյանի գոլը դուրս եկավ :Hands Up:  Ես ասում էի որ մի քիչ հնարավորություն տա Պեպը Բոյանը կապացուցի որ հաջորդ ապագա աստղը հենց ինքնա…
Հ.Գ. աչքիս Բարսան սեփական կանտեռայով մաքուր հարձակման գիծ կազմի հետագայում, եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև որ Ժեֆրեննել հերթա կանգնել :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (02.05.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Ամենաշատը Բոյանի գոլը դուրս եկավ Ես ասում էի որ մի քիչ հնարավորություն տա Պեպը Բոյանը կապացուցի որ հաջորդ ապագա աստղը հենց ինքնա…
> Հ.Գ. աչքիս Բարսան սեփական կանտեռայով մաքուր հարձակման գիծ կազմի հետագայում, եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև որ Ժեֆրեննել հերթա կանգնել


էրեկ կարդացի որ Բարսան ուզումա Վիլյաին առնի ու գործարքի մաս կարողա կազմի Բոյանի Վալենսիա տեղափոխվելը :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մոռացեք, Պեպը էդքան հիմար չի, որ Բոյանին վաճառի :Smile: 
Իսկ Վիլյային դեռ անցած տարի պետքա գնեին` Իբրայի փոխարեն :Smile:

----------

Լեո (02.05.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Հ.Գ. աչքիս Բարսան սեփական կանտեռայով մաքուր հարձակման գիծ կազմի հետագայում, եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև որ Ժեֆրեննել հերթա կանգնել


Միակ խնդիրն էն ա, որ տղերքը բոյից մի քիչ խեղճ են  :Pardon:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.05.2010), Դարք (02.05.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Միակ խնդիրն էն ա, որ տղերքը բոյից մի քիչ խեղճ են


չգիտեմ դուք զգացել եք թե չէ,անկյունայիների վախտ Բոյանը անընդհատ երկմտումա որտեղ դիրքավորվի

----------


## DavitH

իմ կարծիքով էլ Բոյանին պետք չի ծախել կամ փոխանակել ինքը լավն ա այ կարան Իբրային փոխեն
ու մի բան էլ Վիլայի գալը երևի նշանակումա Անրիի վերջը???

----------


## GevSky

> իմ կարծիքով էլ Բոյանին պետք չի ծախել կամ փոխանակել ինքը լավն ա այ կարան Իբրային փոխեն
> ու մի բան էլ Վիլայի գալը երևի նշանակումա Անրիի վերջը???


Անրիի վերջ արդեն եկելա, ինչ կապ ունի ով կգա, եթե արդեն Պեդրոն մշտական հարձակվողա, կենտրոնում դե Իբրանա, մյուս հարձակվողի մասին էլ չասեմ: Իսկ Բոյանն ու Ժեֆրենը արդեն հերթ են կանգնած հիմնական կազմ մտնելու համար, էլ չեմ ասում Կեյրիսոնի մասին, ով շատ տաղանդավոր ու արագ աճող ֆուտբոլիստա, ու իրան առան բրազիլական Պալմեյրասից ու արենդայով տվեցին Բենֆիկային որ եվրոպական խաղամակարդակ ձեռք բերի և ադապտացվի եվրոպական ֆուտբոլին:
Շատ սխալ կլինի էս տրանսֆերին հարձակվող առնելը, մեզ հարձակվող ընդհանրապես պետկ չի, այ պետկա Չինգրինսկիին հանեն Էնրիկեյին արենդայից հետ բերեն, մեկել կենտրոնի 2  ֆուտբոլիստ առնեն՝ հարձակվողական, ասենք Սեսկ, Մատա...  ու կենտրոնական հենակետային:

----------


## GevSky

> էրեկ կարդացի որ Բարսան ուզումա Վիլյաին առնի ու գործարքի մաս կարողա կազմի Բոյանի Վալենսիա տեղափոխվելը


Իմ կարծիքով դա աբսուրդա, բամբասանքներ են: Հիմա ասեմ լիքը պատճառ որ չի կարա տենց բան լինի՝
1. Պեպը միշտ շեշտը դնումա սեփական ուժերի հետևաբար կանտեռայի վրա
2. Ոչ մի պատճառ չկա Բոյանին տալ ուրիշին, քանզի Բոյանը Պեպի համար ավելի մեծ արժեք ունի քան Վիլյան, նույնը նաև իմ համար :Smile: 
3. Վիլյան պահեստային չի նստի, իսկ Բոյանը նստումա ու չի բողոքում, սպասումա իր աստղային ժամին երբ հիմնականո կազմում կխաղա
4. Դավիդը կայացած ֆուտբոլիստա, կամ պետկա Իբրան հիմնական կազմից դուրս, որը շաատ քիչ հավանական է, կամ Պեդրոն՝ որի պես դժվար որևէ նորեկ խաղա, Մեսսիի մասին լռում եմ: Այսինքն հարձակվողի կարիք ընդհանրապես չունի Բարսան, որ իզուր փողեր վատնի: եթե առնի կիսապաշտպան միգուցե, կամ եզրային պաշտպան:

----------


## Լեո

> 2. Ոչ մի պատճառ չկա Բոյանին տալ ուրիշին, քանզի *Բոյանը Պեպի համար ավելի մեծ արժեք ունի քան Վիլյան,* նույնը նաև իմ համար


Գև ջան, էս ինֆորմացիան քեզ որտեղի՞ց: Բարսայի առևտրային գաղտնիքներն ինչու՞ ես հրապարակում  :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

> Գև ջան, էս ինֆորմացիան քեզ որտեղի՞ց: Բարսայի առևտրային գաղտնիքներն ինչու՞ ես հրապարակում


Լեո ջան մի 100 անգամ ասելա, որ ինքը թույլ չի տա որ Սեսկի սխալը կրկնվի.... Իսկ Բոյանը ջահել աճող ֆուտբոլիստա վաղը մյուս օր Վիլյայի տեղ ինք պետկա հավաքականում խաղա: Ինչքան հիմար պետկա լինի որ իր տաղանդավոր սանին փոխի Վիլյայի հետ: Համել գաղտնիքներ չեն այլ հասարակ լոգիկային ենթարկվող եզրակացություններ: :Cool:

----------

Լեո (06.05.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Վիլյայի մասին շատ եմ կարդացել, որ պիտի գա Բարսելոնա: Բայց Հնարավոր ա, որ Բոյանին չփոխանակեն, այլ ուղղակի առնեն Դավիդին: Ամեն դեպքում, հիմա բոյանն ու Իբրան `ս լուրերից հետո իրանց ճղելու են, հնարավորինս լավ են խաղալու, որ ապացուցեն իրանց առավելությունը: Որտև երկուսն էլ կուզեն մնալ բարսելոնայում ու չնստել նստարանին: Վիլյայի գալը գարա ավելի մոտիվացնի մեր հարձակվողներին; Ինձ թվում ա Ալվեսին ա պետք մի կոնկուրենտ, որ սկսի ավելի լավ խաղա, պայքարի հիմնական կազմի համար: Թե չէ էս տարի Ալվեսն Էդքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս:

----------


## Gayl

> Վիլյայի մասին շատ եմ կարդացել, որ պիտի գա Բարսելոնա: Բայց Հնարավոր ա, որ Բոյանին չփոխանակեն, այլ ուղղակի առնեն Դավիդին: Ամեն դեպքում, հիմա բոյանն ու Իբրան `ս լուրերից հետո իրանց ճղելու են, հնարավորինս լավ են խաղալու, որ ապացուցեն իրանց առավելությունը: Որտև երկուսն էլ կուզեն մնալ բարսելոնայում ու չնստել նստարանին: Վիլյայի գալը գարա ավելի մոտիվացնի մեր հարձակվողներին; Ինձ թվում ա Ալվեսին ա պետք մի կոնկուրենտ, որ սկսի ավելի լավ խաղա, պայքարի հիմնական կազմի համար: Թե չէ էս տարի Ալվեսն Էդքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս:


Ես էլ գիտեի Վիլյային Բարսան 40 միլիոնով արդեն առել է:
Իբրային Մանչեստր Սիթին ուզում ա առնի, հնարավոր ա Իբրան այս տարի Բարսից գնա:

----------


## h.s.

> Ես էլ գիտեի Վիլյային Բարսան 40 միլիոնով արդեն առել է:
> Իբրային Մանչեստր Սիթին ուզում ա առնի, հնարավոր ա Իբրան այս տարի Բարսից գնա:


Ես կուզեմ որ Իբրան գնա Սիթի, Վիլյան էլ գա: Իմ կարծիքով հարձակման գիծը ահագին կուժեղանա, բայց Բարսան դժվար ծախի: Ավելի ճիշտ Իբրան չի գնա:

----------


## GevSky

Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ով կգնա ով կգա... մենակ Բոյանը մնա, որովհետև իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստներիցա, ու շաաատ շատ մեծ հույսեր ունեմ իրա հետ կապված, իրա մեջ երկրորդ Մեսսի եմ տեսնում....

----------

Yellow Raven (03.05.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Վիլյառեալ 1 - 4 Բարսելոնա, Բարսելոնա 4 - 1 Տեներիֆե: Կարող ա Սեվիլյային էլ 4 - 1 կենք: Շնոհավոր ևս մի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Մեսսին որ սենց շարունակի, կարող ա 35-րդ գոլն էլ խփի:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա - Տեներիֆե 4:1* Շնորհավոր մեզ  :Hands Up:   :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (06.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Վիլյառեալ 1 - 4 Բարսելոնա, Բարսելոնա 4 - 1 Տեներիֆե: Կարող ա Սեվիլյային էլ 4 - 1 կենք: Շնոհավոր ևս մի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Մեսսին որ սենց շարունակի, կարող ա 35-րդ գոլն էլ խփի:


Իմիջիայլոց նկատել եք թե ինչքան շատա կրկնվում 4-1 հաշիվը
Այս մրցաշրջանում՝
26/07/2009 Ալ-Ահլի 1-4 Բարսա
22/09/2009 Ռասինգ 1-4 Բարսա
03/04/2010 Բարսա 4-1 Ատլ. Բիլբաո
06/04/2010 Բարսա 4-1 Արսենալ
01/05/2010 Վիյառեալ 1-4 Բարսա
04/05/2010 Բարսա 4-1 Տեներիֆե
Հետաքրքիրա.. ինքը նենց հաշիվ չի որ պետքա շատ կրկնվի :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (05.05.2010), DavitH (08.05.2010), Լեո (06.05.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Հա, ես նկատել էի, չնայած Ալ Ահլիին չէի հիշում ինչքանով ենք կրել:

----------


## Լեո

> *Կրոյֆի 100-դրամանոց հուշադրամը*
> 
> 
> 
> ՀՀ Կենտրոնական բանկը շրջանառության մեջ է մտցրել նոր արծաթե հուշադրամ` նվիրված հոլանդացի ֆուտբոլիստ  Յոհան Կրոյֆին: Հուշադրամը թողարկվել է «Համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի արքաները» միջազգային ծրագրի շրջանակում:
> Հուշադրամի դիմերեսի վերևի կիսաշրջանում պատկերված է KINGS OF FOOTBALL մակագրությամբ եզրագծված թագ, որը պահպանում են երկու առյուծներ:
> 
> Պատկերի ներքևի մասում ֆուտբոլի գնդակ է: Ներքևի կիսաշրջանում նշված է հուշադրամի անվանական արժեքը` 100 դրամ, որից ներքև  Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինանշանն է:
> Հուշադրամի դարձերեսին հոլանդական դրոշի գունային ֆոնի վրա Յոհան Կրոյֆի դիմապատկերն է, որից ձախ ֆուտբոլի գնդակ է:
> ...


ԿԱՊԻՏԱԼ

----------

Barcamaniac (07.05.2010), Yellow Raven (06.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շաբաթավա կենտրոնական հանդիպումը *Սևիլյա - Բարսելոնա* 08-05-2010 ժամը 22:00-ին:

Վերջին 3 հանդիպումերը Բարսելոնան հածթել է Սևիլիային՝

1:3
0:2
0:1

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Շաբաթավա կենտրոնական հանդիպումը *Սևիլյա - Բարսելոնա* 08-05-2010 ժամը *22:00-ին*:
> 
> Վերջին 3 հանդիպումերը Բարսելոնան հածթել է Սևիլիային՝
> 
> 1:3
> 0:2
> 0:1


24:00-ին :Smile:

----------

Լեո (08.05.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Վերջին հանդիպումը Բարսան հաղթել է 4-0 հաշվով Սեվիլյային: Դու երևի նկատի ունես Սանչես Պիսխուանում հաղթանակները:

----------


## GevSky

> 24:00-ին


Լավ կլիներ Բարսան ուշադրություն դարձներ նրան, որ Սեվիլյան 4-րդ տեղի համարա պայքարում Մայորկայի հետ, հիմա 1 միավորով առաջա, եթե ստեղ իրա դաշտում միավոր կորցնի տխուրա, որովհետև սպասվումա որ Մայորկան Դեպորի ու Էսպանյոլի հարցերը հեշտությամբ կլուծի, նենց որ իրան ճղելույա... 
Մյուս կողմից եթե մենք էդքան բան հասկանում ենք ուրեմն բարսան արդեն դրա տասնապատիկնա հասկացել շատ շուտվանից ու դրա դեմ արդեն բազմաթիվ ալտերնատիվ տարբերակներ կունենա: Երևի շեշտը կդրվի արագ գոլի վրա....

----------


## Լեո

Եթե Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոն մի քիչ տրամադրվի, հենց Էսօր չեմպիոն կդառնանք

----------

Barcamaniac (08.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Բարսանել որ էսօր տրամադրությունը չգցի էլի Չեմպիոն կդառնանք :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (08.05.2010), DavitH (08.05.2010), h.s. (09.05.2010), Yellow Raven (08.05.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ինչ լավ մայիսի 9 ա լինելու: Հաղթանակ հաղթանակի օրը:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Սևիլյա - Բարսելոնա 2:3*

Հալալա տղեքին: Ապրեք: Այս ենց են ֆուտբոլ խաղում:
Հիմա ռեալը ուզումա թող մի 10 հատ էլ գոլ խփի, մեկա չի հասնելու:
Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ:

Խնդրեմ:

----------

Barcamaniac (09.05.2010), DavitH (09.05.2010), h.s. (09.05.2010), Yellow Raven (09.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Բա գոլերը մեկը մեկից լավ...  Ամենալավը Մեսսիինն էր, հետո Բոյան նոր Պեդրո... Իսկ Մեսսիի գոլը ուղղակի շեդեվր էր: Ապրեն տղերքը... Մենակ Բարսելոնյան սինդրոմը դուրս չեկավ, որ 3 գոլից հետո արխային ընկան:

----------

DavitH (09.05.2010), h.s. (09.05.2010), Yellow Raven (09.05.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավոր, չեմպիոնի ֆանատներ

----------

DavitH (09.05.2010), h.s. (09.05.2010), Yellow Raven (09.05.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Էս Սեվիլյան մենակ Ռեալի դեմ ա իրան ճղում  :Jpit:  իսկ սենց խաղում, մանավանդ որ որոշվում էր թիմի մասնակցությունը ՉԼ-ին, լրիվ դիիիիինջ...

----------

DavitH (09.05.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս Սեվիլյան մենակ Ռեալի դեմ ա իրան ճղում


Ռեալի վրա ա ուժը պատում, Ռեալին ա հաղթում  :Jpit:

----------

DavitH (09.05.2010), Yellow Raven (09.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Շնորհավոոորրրրր  Չեմպիոններին

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ,իսկ չեմպիոնության համար դեռ վաղ է ինչ-որ բան ասել :Wink:

----------

Ներսես_AM (09.05.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Ռեալի վրա ա ուժը պատում, Ռեալին ա հաղթում


Կակ ռազ ուժը, որ ուզեն, սաղի վրա էլ պատում ա: Երեկ մի 5 րոպե վիզ դրած խաղացին 2 հատ գոլ խփին, իսկ մնացած վախտ ոչ էն ա պաշտպանվում են, ոչ էն ա հարձակվում:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Tyler, Ատլետիկոն էլ մենակ Բարսելոնայի դեմ ա վիզ դնում: Ամեն դեպքում առանց Իբրայի ավելի ազատ են խաղում հարձակվողները: Չկան անիմաստ բարձրից փոխանցումներ: Իսկ եթե Մեսսին ու Բոյանն իրանց պահերն օգտագործեին, Սեվիլյան երկու գոլ չէր խփի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐԱԿԱՆ. http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post1998998 Էս անգամ էլ առանց տուգանայինների, մյուս անգամ տենց չի լինի*

----------

Yellow Raven (10.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարսայի բասկետբոլի թիմը դարձավ Եվրոլիգայի (համարժեք է ֆուտբոլի Չեմպիոնների Լիգային)  չեմպիոն` եզրափակիչում 86-68 հաշվով հաղթելով հունական Օլիմպիակոսին :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Մինչ այդ 1/4-ում Ռեալին էին դուրս թողել :Jpit:

----------

Barcamaniac (10.05.2010), DavitH (10.05.2010), h.s. (10.05.2010), Դարք (10.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես կուզեմ որ Իբրան գնա Սիթի, Վիլյան էլ գա: Իմ կարծիքով հարձակման գիծը ահագին կուժեղանա, բայց Բարսան դժվար ծախի: Ավելի ճիշտ Իբրան չի գնա:


Վիլյան հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ է, ճիշտա դեռ բանավոր խոսակցություն է եղել, սակայն հավանական է որ Բարսայում կխաղա, իսկ  եթե եկավ Իբրան էլ Բարսայում տեղ չի ունենա: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստ գերադասում է խաղալ քան նստած մնալ, սակայն հիմա ամեն ինչ փոխվել է Սիթին ՉԼ չի մասնակցելու և հնարավոր է Իբրային չառնի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վիլյան հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ է, ճիշտա դեռ բանավոր խոսակցություն է եղել, սակայն հավանական է որ Բարսայում կխաղա, իսկ  եթե եկավ Իբրան էլ Բարսայում տեղ չի ունենա: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստ գերադասում է խաղալ քան նստած մնալ, սակայն հիմա ամեն ինչ փոխվել է Սիթին ՉԼ չի մասնակցելու և հնարավոր է Իբրային չառնի:


Ասում են որ պետքա Վիլիայի փոախրեն Կրկիչին զոհաբերեն, ինչի է՞ հազիվ թիմին հարմարվելա, գոլերա խփում տղեն:

----------


## Barcamaniac



----------

Yellow Raven (10.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (10.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ասում են որ պետքա Վիլիայի փոախրեն Կրկիչին զոհաբերեն, ինչի է՞ հազիվ թիմին հարմարվելա, գոլերա խփում տղեն:


Տենց բան մենակ կարա Ռեալում լինի.... Իսկ Բարսան տենց բաներ չի անում... ոնց եք պատկերացնում Պեպը Բոյանին ծախի կամ ուրիշին տա.... Նաղդ տղեն խաղումա... Վերջի խաղերում Բոյանի մշտական մասնակցությունը ու նրա հաջող խաղերը վկայում են որ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանուն նրան նեսնելու ենք որպես հիմնական կազմի հարձակվող....

----------


## GevSky

> Վիլյան հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ է, ճիշտա դեռ բանավոր խոսակցություն է եղել, սակայն հավանական է որ Բարսայում կխաղա, իսկ  եթե եկավ Իբրան էլ Բարսայում տեղ չի ունենա: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստ գերադասում է խաղալ քան նստած մնալ, սակայն հիմա ամեն ինչ փոխվել է Սիթին ՉԼ չի մասնակցելու և հնարավոր է Իբրային չառնի:


Խոսակցություն կա որ Յուվենտուսը ուզումա հետ վերադաձնի Իբրային... Ես 2 դեպք եմ տեսնում՝ Իբրան գնումա չգիտեմ ուր, միգուցե Յուվե ու գալիսա Վիլյան, կամ ոչոք չի գալիս ու չի գնում (հարձակման գծի մասին է խոսքը), հա Անրին իմ կարծիքով անկախ ամենինչից դուրս կգա
Մի բան հաստատ կարամ ասեմ կանտեռայից ոչ ոք թիմը չի լքի..... Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը գնա դա Անրին կամ Իբրան են այսինքն լեգիոներներն են անկայուն:

----------


## Gayl

> Տենց բան մենակ կարա Ռեալում լինի....


Հա ճիշտա Ռեալը Էտօօին փոխանակեց Իբրայի հետ, վրայից էլ մի 30 միլիոն փող տվեց:

----------

Սերխիո (12.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Խոսակցություն կա որ Յուվենտուսը ուզումա հետ վերադաձնի Իբրային... Ես 2 դեպք եմ տեսնում՝ Իբրան գնումա չգիտեմ ուր, միգուցե Յուվե ու գալիսա Վիլյան, կամ ոչոք չի գալիս ու չի գնում (հարձակման գծի մասին է խոսքը), հա Անրին իմ կարծիքով անկախ ամենինչից դուրս կգա
> Մի բան հաստատ կարամ ասեմ կանտեռայից ոչ ոք թիմը չի լքի..... Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը գնա դա Անրին կամ Իբրան են այսինքն լեգիոներներն են անկայուն:


Յուվենթուսը թե՞ Ինտեռը:
Չեմ կարծում, որ Ինտեռին Իբրայա պետք:

----------


## Gayl

> Ասում են որ պետքա Վիլիայի փոախրեն Կրկիչին զոհաբերեն, ինչի է՞ հազիվ թիմին հարմարվելա, գոլերա խփում տղեն:


Դժվար այդպիսի բան անեն:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ես որ նայում եմ Պեպին ու իրա գործողություններին ասում եմ կարողա ես մարդը որոշի հիմաել Կրկիչին ուղարկի Բարսայից, ասենք Էտոն էլ որ գնաց տղեն կարգին խաղում էր, ու դաժը ռմբարկու էր ինչքանով որ ես եմ հիշում: Հիմա չբռնի էտ մանուկ սերնդին վարի տա, ըլննենք խայտառակ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Դավո-ի տրանսվերին, ապա ասեմ որ շատ տեղին տրանսվերա, էսորվա դրությամբ Մեսսին ու Դավը կարգին կհհամագործակցեն իրար հետ: Չգիտեմ ես տենց եմ մտածում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես որ նայում եմ Պեպին ու իրա գործողություններին ասում եմ կարողա ես մարդը որոշի հիմաել Կրկիչին ուղարկի Բարսայից, ասենք Էտոն էլ որ գնաց տղեն կարգին խաղում էր, ու դաժը ռմբարկու էր ինչքանով որ ես եմ հիշում: Հիմա չբռնի էտ մանուկ սերնդին վարի տա, ըլննենք խայտառակ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Դավո-ի տրանսվերին, ապա ասեմ որ շատ տեղին տրանսվերա, էսորվա դրությամբ Մեսսին ու Դավը կարգին կհհամագործակցեն իրար հետ: Չգիտեմ ես տենց եմ մտածում:


Էտօօն Բարսայում խնդիրներ ուներ, ինչպես նաև Ռոնալդինիոն դրա համար էլ հեռացան ակումբից, թե չէ դրանք Բարսայից գնացողը չէին:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էտօօն Բարսայում խնդիրներ ուներ, ինչպես նաև Ռոնալդինիոն դրա համար էլ հեռացան ակումբից, թե չէ դրանք Բարսայից գնացողը չէին:


Տո չէ հա ինչ խնդրիներ, էտ ասեցին որ պատճառ լիներ գնալուն:

----------


## GevSky

> Ես որ նայում եմ Պեպին ու իրա գործողություններին ասում եմ կարողա ես մարդը որոշի հիմաել Կրկիչին ուղարկի Բարսայից, ասենք Էտոն էլ որ գնաց տղեն կարգին խաղում էր, ու դաժը ռմբարկու էր ինչքանով որ ես եմ հիշում: Հիմա չբռնի էտ մանուկ սերնդին վարի տա, ըլննենք խայտառակ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Դավո-ի տրանսվերին, ապա ասեմ որ շատ տեղին տրանսվերա, էսորվա դրությամբ Մեսսին ու Դավը կարգին կհհամագործակցեն իրար հետ: Չգիտեմ ես տենց եմ մտածում:


Ասեմ որ շատ մեծ տարբերություն կա դրսից եկածի ու իրանց սաների միջև, որպես կանոն սաները հարմարվում են ավելի լավ ու պրոբլեմատիկ չեն լինում, Բոյանի համար Պեպը ոչ միայն մարզիչա այլ ամենինչ, Բոյանը Պեպի համար կարա ամենահետաքրքիր հարձակվողից թանկ լինի ինչպես Մեսսին ու Պեդրոն, փոքր ժամանակից Պեպը իրանց մարզիչնա եղել իրանց ինքնա դաստիարակել մարդ սարքել իրա ձեռի տակ մեծացած տղերք են ու պերսպեկտիվայով, տաղանդով ու արդյունավետությամբ չեն զիջում մյուս բարձրակարգ հարձակվողներին... Հա մի բան ել ավելացնեմ որ Բոյանի հայրը աշխատումա ակումբում, որպես սկաուտ ագենտ ու շատ սիրված ու հարգված մարդա: :Wink:  Բոյանի գնալը պռոստո տակ չի կարա լինի :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ասեմ որ շատ մեծ տարբերություն կա դրսից եկածի ու իրանց սաների միջև, որպես կանոն սաները հարմարվում են ավելի լավ ու պրոբլեմատիկ չեն լինում, Բոյանի համար Պեպը ոչ միայն մարզիչա այլ ամենինչ, Բոյանը Պեպի համար կարա ամենահետաքրքիր հարձակվողից թանկ լինի ինչպես Մեսսին ու Պեդրոն, փոքր ժամանակից Պեպը իրանց մարզիչնա եղել իրանց ինքնա դաստիարակել մարդ սարքել իրա ձեռի տակ մեծացած տղերք են ու պերսպեկտիվայով, տաղանդով ու արդյունավետությամբ չեն զիջում մյուս բարձրակարգ հարձակվողներին... Հա մի բան ել ավելացնեմ որ Բոյանի հայրը աշխատումա ակումբում, որպես սկաուտ ագենտ ու շատ սիրված ու հարգված մարդա: Բոյանի գնալը պռոստո տակ չի կարա լինի


Բա ձեն հանեք  :Wink: 
Էլ ուր գնա հոր կողքից:
Լավա լավա թող մնա, թող մնա որ հետո Մեսսի տեղը լրացնի: :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Այսօր չեմպիոն ե՞նք դառնում:

----------


## DavitH

> Այսօր չեմպիոն ե՞նք դառնում:


Այսօր չեմպիոն ենք դառնում:

առանց հարցականի !!!!

----------

Barcamaniac (16.05.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

> Այսօր չեմպիոն ե՞նք դառնում:


Բա ոնց,Բարսա դավայ,էսորվա խաղում Բարսա շատ գոլեր եմ սպասում

----------


## Barcamaniac

Սպասում եմ ինը հատ գոլ: Էն Չելսին վերջին խաղում ութ գոլ խփեց ու դառավ չեմպիոն: Դրա համար էլ ես ինը գոլ եմ սպասում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Անգամ 1-0-ից գոհ կլինեմ,ի՞նչ 9 հատ գոլ :Smile:

----------


## DavitH

9 գոլ???? էտ թիվ  ա հո եսիմ ինչ չի էս ֆուտբոլ ա ու գոլերը մեր ցանկությամբ չեն


հգ ռեալը կրվում ա  :Smile:

----------


## DavitH

2-0 վատ չի  :Smile:

----------


## Okamigo

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս Բարսելոնայի արժանի չեմպիոնության առիթով

----------

Yellow Raven (17.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (16.05.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Բարսան Չեմպիոնա!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Yellow Raven (17.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (16.05.2010), Նարե (16.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնան կրկին չեմպիոն

----------

h.s. (17.05.2010), Yellow Raven (17.05.2010)

----------


## Նարե

Լավագույնը լավերից, Բարսելոնաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա

----------

h.s. (17.05.2010), Yellow Raven (17.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Շնորհավոր Շնորհավոր Բարսան ապացուցեց որ ինքը լավն ա ինքը ուժեղա 
Շնորհավոր Բարսա

----------

h.s. (17.05.2010), Yellow Raven (17.05.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր   :Smile:

----------

GevSky (18.05.2010), h.s. (17.05.2010), Yellow Raven (17.05.2010), Նարե (16.05.2010), Ներսես_AM (16.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Շնորհավոր Շնորհավոր Բարսան ապացուցեց որ ինքը լավն ա ինքը ուժեղա 
> Շնորհավոր Բարսա


Բայց ինչի ապացուցելու կարիք կար հա՞

----------


## DavitH

> Բայց ինչի ապացուցելու կարիք կար հա՞


դե միշտ էլ կան մարդիկ ովքեր մինչև վերջ հույսեր են փայփայել, օրինակ ռեալի երկրպագուների մի մասը

----------

tikopx (17.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> դե միշտ էլ կան մարդիկ ովքեր մինչև վերջ հույսեր են փայփայել, օրինակ ռեալի երկրպագուների մի մասը


Ոէրեմն միտքտ անավարտ չթողնեիր:
Շնորհավոր Բարսա: Շնորհավոր Բարսայի երկրպագուներ: Բարսան ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց որ ինքը ուժեղա....

----------


## GevSky

> Սպասում եմ ինը հատ գոլ: Էն Չելսին վերջին խաղում ութ գոլ խփեց ու դառավ չեմպիոն: Դրա համար էլ ես ինը գոլ եմ սպասում:


Չելսին 8 գոլ խփեց, բայց չելսին սենց գեղեցկություն ու իսկական ֆուտբոլ ցույց չտվեց :Wink:  
Շնորհավոր բոլոր կուլեներին:
Բարսա ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ :Hands Up:

----------

DavitH (17.05.2010), h.s. (17.05.2010), Yellow Raven (17.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (17.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Չելսին 8 գոլ խփեց, բայց չելսին սենց գեղեցկություն ու իսկական ֆուտբոլ ցույց չտվեց


դե Չելսին լսել ա որ ֆուտբոլը գեղեցիկ ա գոլերով, բայց սխալ ա հասկացել !!!! 
Ֆուտբոլը գեղեցիկ ա գեղեցիկ գոլերով

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարսելոնա :Love: 
Մեսսին այս մրցաշրջանում 42 գոլ խփեց ընդհանուր առմամբ,ֆանտաստիկա  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (17.05.2010)

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսելոնա, չեմպիոն*  :Tongue:   :Hands Up: 

Շնորհավորում եմ իսկական ֆուտբոլի բոլոր երկրպագուներին  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Անդրադառնալով 2009թ. - ին մեկնարկած Լա Լիգային, փորձենք կատարել համեմատություններ. անցած 2009/2010 մրցաշրջանում Բարսելոնա ընդդեմ Ռեալ Մադրիդ հակամարտությանը: :Tongue: 

Անցած ամառվա բացված տրանսվերային պատուհանի ժամանակ Բարսելոնան ի տարբերություն իր հավեժ վոխերիմ թշնամի Ռեալ Մադրիդի եղավ ավելի համեստ: Բարսելոնա եկավ բոլոր ֆուտբոլասերներին քաջ հայտնի, Ինտերի գլխավոր ռմբարկու,հարձակվող՝ Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչը: Փոխարենը թիմից հեռացավ Բարսելոնայի ռմարկուներից (իհարկե ոչ միայն ռմբարկու) Սամուել Էտօ - ն: Իհարկե բոլորին հայտի էր Էտօի հեռացման պատճառը: Այսպիսով Բարսելոնա եկավ ևս մի հարձակվող, ակնկալիքներով որ ավելի պետք է ուժեաղնալ հարձակման գիծը: Իբրահիմովիչի տրանսվերը կարող ենք համարել որոշ չափով կայացած տրանսվեր: Չասենք շատ շուտ, բայց համենայնդպես Իբրան հարմարվեց թիմի խաղին, գտավ իր խաղը և սկսեց գնդակոծել Բարսաի մրցակիցներից շատերին: Նույնը չէի ասի Էտօի մասին: Սևամորթը Ինտերում իհարկե ունի իր տեղը, բայց ինչքան էլ նա լավ հանդես գալիս է Ինտերում, միևնույն է  իր այդ խաղը չխաղաց Ինտերում: Էս պարագայում կարող ենք ասել որ ֆուտբոլիստը տարիքն արդեն առել է, բայց ոչ, նա Բարսայում ցույց էր տալիս աննկարագրելի դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ: Ինչու նա Ինտերում չղաղաց այնպես, ինչպես խաղում էր Բարսելոնայում. դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել այդ հարցին: Բարսելոնա եկավ նաև Չիգիրինսկին, որը այդպես էլ չկարողացավ հարմարվել թիմի խաղին, չկարողացավ գտնել իր խաղը, և հիմնականում նա իր տեղը զբաղեցրեց պահեստայինների շարքում:  :Smile: 
Բարսելոնայի դեղին արդեն 2-րդ տարին կանգնած է երիտասարդ մարզիչ (ի դեպ Բարսելոնայի նախկին սան) Պեպ Գուարդոլիան: Պեպը կարողացավ կազմակերպել թիմային գեղեցիկ ու արդյունավետ խաղ: Նայելով իր տարիքին ու այդպիսի մեծ հաջողություններին, թ՞ե մարզչական և թ՞ե ֆուտբոլային ասպարեզում. ուղղակի միայն երազել կարելի է, այդ տարիքում ու այդպիսի տիտղոսներ: Այս տարվա Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի խաղարկությանը Բարսելոնան այդքան էլ լավ հանդես չեկավ: Կիսաեզրաթակիչում Բարսելոնան դուրս մնաց հետագա պայքարից: Դժվարանում եմ ասել թե ինչը պատճառ հանդիսացավ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ: Դուրս մնաց նաև Իսպանիայի կուբկի պայքարից: Աձսպիսով Բարսելոնան ցուցադրելով գեղեցիկ, դիտարժան արդյունավետ և հաղթական ֆուտբոլ տիրացավ Իսպանական Լա Լիագի գավաթին:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Համաձայն Goal.com կայքի վարկածի` «Բարսելոնայի» ուկրաինացի լեգիոներ Դմիտրի Չիգրինսկին ընդգրկվել է իսպանական Պրիմերայի 2009-2010թթ. մրցաշրջանի վատագույն խաղացողների խորհրդանաշական հավաքականում:

Չիգրինսկու տրանսֆերը կարելի է համարել եվրոպական մրցաշրջանի ամենաանհաջողներից մեկը: Հիշեցնենք, որ Դոնեցկի «Շախտյորի» նախկին կենտրոնական պաշտպանը «Բարսա» է տեղափոխվել 25 մլն եվրոյի դիմաց, ինչից հետո կատալոնացիների կազմում հանդես է եկել մոտ 10 հանդիպումներում:
«Խերեսի» հետ սարսափելի խաղը, որի ժամանակ նա չէր կարողանում նույնիսկ պահել գնդակը, կարող է դառնալ Չիգրինսկու վերջին խաղը իսպանական թիմում: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, Գվարդիոլան մինչև հաջորդ մրցաշրջանի սկիզբը նրան ետ կուղարկի Արևելյան Եվրոպա:
Պրիմերայի հակահավաքականում Չիգրինսկուն մենակ չեն թողել «Տեներիֆեի» դարպասապահ Սերխիո Արագոնեսեսը (74 գոլ 38 խաղում), պաշտպաններ Ռաֆայել Սաստրեն («Սպորտինգ»), Գոնսալո Ռոդրիդեսը («Վիլյառեալ»), Դավիդ Պրիետոն («Խերես»), կիսապաշտպաններ Շունսուկե Նակամուրան («Էսպանյոլ»), Լուի Գարսիան («Ռասինգ»), Ժարմեն Պենանը («Սարագոսա»), հարձակվողներ Բեն Սախարը («Էսպանյոլ») և Մանուչոն («Վալյադոլիդ»), ինչպես նաև Տիերի Անրին «Բարսելոնայից»: 

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (19.05.2010), Լեո (20.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» ավագ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը դիմել է թիմի ղեկավարությանը և խնդրել վաճառել իրեն «Բարսելոնային»:
Օրերս Ֆաբրեգասը մեկնել է Լոնդոն` քննարկելու իր ապագա ծրագրերը անգլիական ակումբի հետ:

«Բարսելոնայի» սանը բազմիցս նշել որ մի օր նա վերադառնալու է «Կամպ Նոու», և այժմ, ըստ Սեսկի, այդ պահը հասունացել է: Ընդ որում, լոնդոնցիների ավագը ուզում է լուծել բոլոր հարցերը մինչև աշխարհի առաջնության սկիզբը, որին նա մասնակցելու է Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում: Ֆաբրեգասը խնդրել է ղեկավարությանը վաճառել իրեն կատալոնացիներին 30-35 մլն ֆունտ ստերլինգով:

«Ես շատ կուզեի տեղափոխվել«Բարսելոնա», - հայտարարել է նա, - ընդ որում, ես այդ որոշումը կայացրել եմ անկախ այն բանից` ուզում է «Բարսան» ձեռք բերել ինձ թե ոչ:
Կապտա-նռնագոյնների արձագանքը հետևեց ակնթարթորեն. ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքում հայտնվեց նախագահ Ժոան Լապորտայի հետևյալ հայտարարությունը. «Հիանալի է, որ հենց ֆուտբոլիստն է առաջինը խոսել դրա մասին: Եթե քարտուղար Չիկի Բեգիրիստան համաձայն լինի նման պայմաններին, ապա մենք պատրաստ ենք սկսել բանակցություններն «Արսենալի» հետ», - հայտարարել է Լապորտան, հայտնում է իսպանական AS-ը:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (19.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնան» ավարտում է բոլոր փաստաթղթային հարցերը` կապված հարձակվող Տիերի Անրիի` ամերիկյան «Նյու-Յորք Ռեդ Բուլ» տեղափոխվելու հետ: Դրա մասին  հայտարարել է կատալոնցիների փոխնախագահ Ռաֆայել Յեստեն, հայտնում է  Goal.com-ը:
Սպասվում է, որ գործարքը կավարտվի մոտ օրերս: Չնայած ինքը Անրին նշել է, որ դեռ չի կարող ասել, թե ինչպես կդասավորվի իր կարիերան:
Նախորդ մրցաշրջանում Անրին անց էր կացրել 21 հանդիպում և խփել 4 գոլ:   

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (19.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ուշադրություն

Վալենսիայի» հարձակվող Դավիդ Վիլյան ուրբաթ օրը կտեղափոխվի «Բարսելոնա»: Ֆուտբոլիստը Բարսելոնա կժամանի հինգշաբթի երեկոյան:
Ուրբաթ նա բուժհետազոտություն կանցնի և կստորագրի 4 տարվա պայմանագիրը` ևս մեկ մրցաշրջանով երկարաձգելու հնարավորությամբ, հաղորդում է կատալոնցիների պաշտոնական կայքը:

Հարձակվողի տրանսֆերը «Բարսելոնայի» համար կարժենա 40 մլն եվրո: Ուրբաթ Վիլյան պաշտոնապես մուտք կգործի «Կամպ Նոու»:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում Վիլյան անց է կացրել 32 խաղ և  խփել 21 գնդակ:  

Աղբյուրը

----------

h.s. (19.05.2010), Yellow Raven (19.05.2010), Լեո (20.05.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Շատ ուրախալիա, բայց ցավոք սրտի իրա խաղը Բարսայի կազմում կարամ տենամ 2 տարի հետո :Sad:

----------

Լեո (20.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» ավագ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը դիմել է թիմի ղեկավարությանը և խնդրել վաճառել իրեն «Բարսելոնային»:
> Օրերս Ֆաբրեգասը մեկնել է Լոնդոն` քննարկելու իր ապագա ծրագրերը անգլիական ակումբի հետ:
> 
> «Բարսելոնայի» սանը բազմիցս նշել որ մի օր նա վերադառնալու է «Կամպ Նոու», և այժմ, ըստ Սեսկի, այդ պահը հասունացել է: Ընդ որում, լոնդոնցիների ավագը ուզում է լուծել բոլոր հարցերը մինչև աշխարհի առաջնության սկիզբը, որին նա մասնակցելու է Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում: Ֆաբրեգասը խնդրել է ղեկավարությանը վաճառել իրեն կատալոնացիներին 30-35 մլն ֆունտ ստերլինգով:
> 
> «Ես շատ կուզեի տեղափոխվել«Բարսելոնա», - հայտարարել է նա, - ընդ որում, ես այդ որոշումը կայացրել եմ անկախ այն բանից` ուզում է «Բարսան» ձեռք բերել ինձ թե ոչ:
> Կապտա-նռնագոյնների արձագանքը հետևեց ակնթարթորեն. ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքում հայտնվեց նախագահ Ժոան Լապորտայի հետևյալ հայտարարությունը. «Հիանալի է, որ հենց ֆուտբոլիստն է առաջինը խոսել դրա մասին: Եթե քարտուղար Չիկի Բեգիրիստան համաձայն լինի նման պայմաններին, ապա մենք պատրաստ ենք սկսել բանակցություններն «Արսենալի» հետ», - հայտարարել է Լապորտան, հայտնում է իսպանական AS-ը:
> 
> Աղբյուրը


 Կարծում եմ այս տարի Ֆաբրեգասը կմնա Արսենալում :Wink: 
http://fc-arsenal.ru/arsenal/players...fabregasa.html

----------


## GevSky

> Կարծում եմ այս տարի Ֆաբրեգասը կմնա Արսենալում
> http://fc-arsenal.ru/arsenal/players...fabregasa.html


  Եթե ֆուտբոլիստը վերջնական ուզի դուրս գա ակումբի նախագահը շատ փոքր մարդա որ չթողի, Սեսկը ապրանք չի կամ ճորտ չի որ ուզենա չկարենա դուրս գալ, իսկ Արսենալի նախագահը պետքա տենց բաներ ասի բնականաբար, միշտ ել տենց ասում են: Ընդամենը պրոբլեմ կարա լինի էն, որ իրանց հոր գները կրակեն պայմանագրի խզման համար.... Բայց դե մյուս կողմից Բարսան նոր նախագահա ունենալու ու շատ հնարավորա ամեն դեպքում առնեն:
Եթե Սեսկը Բարսայի հետ պայմանավորվի ու կանգնի ասի պայմանագիրը խզումա ու իրանց փողը կտա... ինչ պտի անեն, հո չեն գցելու վանդակը պահեն :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վերջապես հարձակումը նորմալ տեսքի կգա`

Մյուս տարի Պեպը ահագին տարբերակներ ունի հարձակման գծի համար :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ եթե թվեր էլ կրակեն, եթե Սեսկը ուզումա կտա էտ փողերը դուրս կգա:
Կարողա չունի՞
թե՞ ափսոսումա:
Ես տարի Բարսան ավելի գազան ֆուտբոլա խաղալու:
Բռնվեք...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» կիսապաշտպան Չավին կիսվել է իր տպավորությունների մասին հարձակվող Դավիդ Վիլյայի «կապտանռնագույնների» շարքեր տեղափոխվելու կապակցությամբ.


«Հիանալի նորություն է Վիլյայի ու մեզ համար: Նա միանգամից կհարմարվի մեր խաղաոճին ու իր գոլերով ու փայլուն ֆուտբոլով կօգնի մեզ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում:


Վիլյան արագ կարող է հարմարվել «Բարսելոնայի» խաղաոճին: Նա արդեն դա արել է Իսպանիայի հավաքականում, որտեղ մենք խաղում ենք «Բարսայի» նման ու որտեղ կան մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ մեր թիմից:


«Վալենսիայում» նա ցուցադրում էր, որ հանգիստ կարող է գործել եզրերից յուրաքանչյուրում, էլ չենք խոսում կենտրոնական հարձակվողի դիրքի մասին»,- ասել է Չավին «Բարսելոնայի» պաշտոնական կայքին տված հարցազրույցում:


Աղբյուրը

----------


## tikopx

Բարսայի երկրպագուներ ձեզ ունեմ մի հատ խնդրանք ,ով կարա տա ինձ Բարսայի հիմնի բառերը՝անգլերեն,ռուսերեն կամ հայերեն՞:

----------


## GevSky

Դե իսպաներեն կա, կարելիա թարգմանել գուգլի տարգմանիչով:

----------


## GevSky

No Comment...





 :Wink:

----------

h.s. (22.05.2010), Yellow Raven (21.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (21.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե ֆուտբոլիստը վերջնական ուզի դուրս գա ակումբի նախագահը շատ փոքր մարդա որ չթողի:


Դրա համար էլ Ֆաբրեգասին, այնպիսի աշխատավարձ են տալիս, որ Արսենալը դեռ երբեք, ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստի այդքան աշխատավարձ չէր տվել:
Եթե Ֆաբրեգասը իրականում ցանկանում է հեռանալ, ապա ես սրտանց նրա գնալն եմ ցանկանում, թող գնա նստարան մաշի:

----------


## tikopx

> Դե իսպաներեն կա, կարելիա թարգմանել գուգլի տարգմանիչով:


ետի տվեք ոչինչ

----------


## Gayl

> ետի տվեք ոչինչ


Շատ վատ ա թարգմանում, իմաստ չունի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դրա համար էլ Ֆաբրեգասին, այնպիսի աշխատավարձ են տալիս, որ Արսենալը դեռ երբեք, ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստի այդքան աշխատավարձ չէր տվել:
> Եթե Ֆաբրեգասը իրականում ցանկանում է հեռանալ, ապա ես սրտանց նրա գնալն եմ ցանկանում, թող գնա նստարան մաշի:


Իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստը երբեք նստարան չի մաշացնի:

----------


## Gayl

> Իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստը երբեք նստարան չի մաշացնի:


Եթե Իբրայի նման տղեն էս տարի աթոռա տշելու ուրեմն ֆաբրեգասի նմանները հա էլ կտշեն, ֆուտբոլիստ փչացնելուց հեշտ բան չկա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եթե Իբրայի նման տղեն էս տարի աթոռա տշելու ուրեմն ֆաբրեգասի նմանները հա էլ կտշեն, ֆուտբոլիստ փչացնելուց հեշտ բան չկա:


Հեշտա, բայց ոչ Բարսայում:
Իբրան էտքանել նստարան չտշեց: Իհարկե ինքը չփայլեց, բայց դե...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա Ֆաբրեգասին, ապա ասեմ, որ Ֆաբրեգասը եղելա Բարսայի սան ու էտ թիմը, էտ մփնոլորը ավելի հոգեհարզատա իրեն քան Իբրային:
Կխաղա, կգտնի իրա ֆուտբոլը Բարսայում, գրեթե չեմ էլ կասածում:

----------


## Gayl

> Հեշտա, բայց ոչ Բարսայում:
> Իբրան էտքանել նստարան չտշեց: Իհարկե ինքը չփայլեց, բայց դե...
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա Ֆաբրեգասին, ապա ասեմ, որ Ֆաբրեգասը եղելա Բարսայի սան ու էտ թիմը, էտ մփնոլորը ավելի հոգեհարզատա իրեն քան Իբրային:
> Կխաղա, կգտնի իրա ֆուտբոլը Բարսայում, գրեթե չեմ էլ կասածում:


Հոգեհարազատությունը կապ չունի, ինքը որ  էտքան լավ խաղացող լիներ Բարսայից չէր հեռանա, իրան Արսեն Վենգերը 7 տարում ֆուտբոլիստ սարքեց, բայց դե Ֆաբրեգասը դեռ Արսենալում է :Wink: , իսկ որ այս տարի չի հեռանալու դրանում էլ ես չեմ կասկածում :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (21.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Իսպանիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Վիսենտե Դել Բոսկեն հրապարակել է վերջնական կազմը, որը ուղևորվելու է ՀԱՀ-ում կայանալիք 2010թ. Աշխարհի Գավաթի եզրափակիչ փուլին:

*Դարպասապահներ` Իկեր Կասիլիաս («Ռեալ»), Պեպե Ռեյնա («Լիվերպուլ», Անգլիա), Վիկտոր Վալդես («Բարսելոնա»):

Պաշպտպաններ` Սերխիո Ռամոս, Ռաուլ Ալբիոլ, Ալվարո Արբելոա (բոլորը` «Ռեալ»), Խերարդ Պիկե, Կարլես Պույոլ (երկուսն էլ` «Բարսելոնա»), Կարլոս Մարչենա («Վալենսիա»), Խոան Կապդեվիլիա («Վիլիառեալ»):

Կիսապաշտպաններ` Խաբի Ալոնսո («Ռեալ»), Սերխիո Բուսկետս, Խավի, Անդրես Ինյեստա (բոլորը` «Բարսելոնա»),  Խեսուս Նավաս («Սևիլիա»), Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգաս («Արսենալ» Անգլիա), Խավի Մարտինես («Ատլետիկ»):


Հարձակվողներ` Խուան Մատա, Դավիդ Սիլվա (երկուսն էլ` «Վալենսիա»), Ֆերնանդո Տորես («Լիվերպուլ»), Ֆերնանդո Լյորենտե («Ատլետիկ»), Պեդրո, Դավիդ Վիլյա (երկուսն էլ` «Բարսելոնա»):
*
Աղբյուր

Ամենաշատ ֆուտբոլիստ տրամադրած թիմերը:
1. Բարսելոնա - 8
2. Ռեալ Մադրիդ - 5
3. Վալենսիա - 3
4. Ատլետիկ - 2
5. Լիվերպուլ - 2
6. Սևիլյա - 1
7. Վիլյառեալ -1
6. Արսենալ -1

Այստեղ էլ մենք առաջինն եք, այսինքն Բարսան նույնիսկ հավաքականում կարող է համարյա իր խաղը խաղալ և դրանով եղանակ փոխել :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (22.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Շատ վատ ա թարգմանում, իմաստ չունի:


ինձ կարևորը բառերն են ես ուրիշ ձև կթարգմանեմ մենակ բառերի լինկը տվեք

----------


## Gayl

> Այստեղ էլ մենք առաջինն եք, այսինքն Բարսան նույնիսկ հավաքականում կարող է համարյա իր խաղը խաղալ և դրանով եղանակ փոխել


8 Հոգուց քանի հոգին է սաստավ խաղալու՞:

----------


## h.s.



----------

Yellow Raven (22.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (22.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> 8 Հոգուց քանի հոգին է սաստավ խաղալու՞:


Պիկե, Պույոլ, Չավի, Ինիեստա, Վիլյա :Wink: 
Դե Բուսկետսն էլ կլինի երկրորդ հենակետայինը` Չաբի Ալոնսոյից հետո:
Պեդրոն կսպասի իր շանսին` համոզված եմ Դել Բոսկեն կվստահի իրան:

Դե մեր Վալդես ախպերն էլ թող հիմա չխաղա, ոնց էլ չլինի գոնե մի հոգի պետքա ունենանք  պահեստայինների նստարանին :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

> 8 Հոգուց քանի հոգին է սաստավ խաղալու՞:


Ամեն դեպքում 5 հոգին հիմնական կազմում կխաղան... Պիկե, Պույոլ, Չավի, Ինիեստա, Վիլյա:
Պեդրոն ինձ թվումա հաճախ կփոխարինի խաղերի ընթացքում, ինչպես նաև Բուսկետսը: Իսկ Վալդեսը հնարավոր է խաղա Կասիլյասի դիսկվալիֆիկացիայի կամ վնասվացքի դեպքում... Չգիտեմ ինչի ինձ թվումա Վալդեսին ռեյնայից շատ կվստահի դել Բոսկեն:

Իսկ Ռեալից կարծում եմ հիմնական կազմում կխաղա Կասիլյասը, Ռամոսը և Ալոնսոն: Պիկեն ու Պույոլը տեղ չեն տա Ալբիոլաարբելոանմաններին (լեզուս կապա ընկնում ոնցոր մի մարդու ազգանունը բռնես աղավաղված վերսիաներով ասես)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստ Դավիդ Վիլյան, որն այսօր պաշտոնապես կներկայացվի որպես  «Բարսելոնայի» խաղացող, ասել է, որ շատ ուրախ է աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբում հանդես գալու կապակցությամբ, հաղորդում է  Sport.es-ը:
> 
> «Ես շատ հպարտ եմ, որ տեղափոխվել եմ  «Բարսելոնա», որը հանդիսանում է աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբը: Կարծում եմ, սա շատ կարևոր քայլ է իմ կարիերայի համար: Յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ կցանկանար խաղալ նման թիմում: Հուսով եմ, որ շուտ կկարողանամ հարմարվել «կապտանռնագույնների» խաղին:
> 
> Ես համեստորեն շատ կաշխատեմ: Իհարկե, գոլեր խփելը շատ դժվար է, բայց այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստների հետ, ինչպիսիք են Խավին, Ինյեստան, Մեսսին, Բուսկետսը, Կեյտան  և Պեդրոն, դա շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի անել», - ասել է Վիլյան:
> 
> Աղբյուրը


Բա տեսեք ոնցա արտահայտվում Բարսելոնայի մասին աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը, որը պատիվ ունեցավ խաղալ Բարսելոնայի կազմում:

----------

Դարք (24.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> ինձ կարևորը բառերն են ես ուրիշ ձև կթարգմանեմ մենակ բառերի լինկը տվեք


Tot el camp
és un clam
som la gent blaugrana
Tant se val d’on venim
si del sud o del nord
ara estem d’acord, ara estem d’acord,
una bandera ens agermana.
Blaugrana al vent
un crit valent
tenim un nom
el sap tothom:
Barça , Barça, Baaarça.!
Jugadors, seguidors,
tots units fem força.
Son molt anys plens d’afanys,
son molts gols que hem cridat
i s’ha demostrat, i s’ha demostrat,
que mai ningu no ens podrà torcer
Blau-grana al vent
un crit valent
tenim un nom
el sap tothom
Barça, Barça, Baaarça.

Հ.Գ. Ես մի անգամ գուգլով թարգմանել էի, սխալ էր, բայց իմաստը հասկացվումա հետո մոտավոր իմ ձևով դասավորեցի տեսքի եկավ, հետո ջնջվեց եսիմ ոնց :Sad:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Արգենտինայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Դիեգո Մարադոնան վստահ է, որ հարձակվող Լիոնել Մեսսին ՀԱՀ-ում կայանալիք Մունդիալին ավելի լավ հանդես կգա, քան ինքը 1986 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությանը.
> 
> 
> 
> «Մեսսին ավելի ուժեղ է, քան ես 1986 թվականին: Նա աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է և ցանկացած այլ խաղացողցի շատ ավելի ուժեղ է: 1986 թվականին Մեքսիկայում ես առաջադիմում էի, իսկ խաղընկերները փորձում էին ինձ հավասարվել: Ես դա կփորձեմ հասկացնել Լեոյին, և նա դա կհասկանա:
> 
> 
> Իմ բախտը բերել է, որ Լիոնելը ծնվել է Արգենտինայում, և ես կարող եմ նրան մարզել: Ով չի ցանկանում դա հասկանալ` նրա խանդիրն է: Մեսսին հասկանում է, որ թիմակիցները սպասում են նրանից լինել առաջատար»,- ասել է Մարադոնան sport.es-ին տված հարցազրույցում:
> 
> Աղբյուրը


Պետքա միայն հպարտանալ: 100 տարվա վաստակավոր ֆուտբոլիստը ինքը իր բերանով ասումա *Մեսսին ինձանից ուժեղա* բա էս հերիք չի, որ բոլոր խոսակցությունները ավարտվեն: Կապված Բարսելոնայի ու իր ֆուտբոլիստների մասին:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնան հետաքրքրված է Ռուբինի պաշտպանով
17:02 24.05.2010

El Mundo Deportivo-ն տեղեկացնում է, որ կատալոնական «Բարսելոնան» ակտիվորեն փնտրում է լիարժեք փոխարինում աջ պաշտպան Դանիել Ալվեշին, քանզի երբ բրազիլացին չի մասնակցում որևէ հանդիպման, ապա պաշտպանության աջ եզրում ստիպված է լինում դիրքավորվել կենտրոնական պաշտպան Կարլես Պույոլը:


«Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան դիտարկում է հետևյալ ֆուտբոլիստների թեկնածությունները` Ռաֆինյա («Շալկե»), Կրիստիան Անսալդի («Ռուբին»), Սեսար Ասպիլիկուետա («Օսասունա») և Էմանուել Էբուե («Արսենալ»):

Աղբյուրը

----------

h.s. (24.05.2010), Yellow Raven (24.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարսելոնան հետաքրքրված է Ռուբինի պաշտպանով
> 17:02 24.05.2010
> 
> El Mundo Deportivo-ն տեղեկացնում է, որ կատալոնական «Բարսելոնան» ակտիվորեն փնտրում է լիարժեք փոխարինում աջ պաշտպան Դանիել Ալվեշին, քանզի երբ բրազիլացին չի մասնակցում որևէ հանդիպման, ապա պաշտպանության աջ եզրում ստիպված է լինում դիրքավորվել կենտրոնական պաշտպան Կարլես Պույոլը:
> 
> 
> «Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան դիտարկում է հետևյալ ֆուտբոլիստների թեկնածությունները` Ռաֆինյա («Շալկե»), Կրիստիան Անսալդի («Ռուբին»), Սեսար Ասպիլիկուետա («Օսասունա») և Էմանուել Էբուե («Արսենալ»):
> 
> Աղբյուրը


Ասպիլիկուետան բավականին հաճելի տպավորություն էր թողնում+երիտասարդ էր :Smile: 
Եթե գնում են ավելի լավա իրան գնեն:
Էբուեյի առավելությունը կիսապաշտպանությունում նույնչափ հաջող գործելու կարողությունն է, բայց ինձ իրա խաղը մի տեսակ դուր չի գալիս :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական.* *նույն լուրը 2 անգամ մի դրեք: Եթե ցանկանում եք նորությունը դնել և ձեր կողմից մեկնաբանություն էլ անել, դա արեք 1 գրառման շրջանակներում, ոչ թե լուրը դրեք, հետո մի անգամ էլ մեջբերեք ու մեկնաբանություն գրեք:*

----------


## Լեո

Էս տարի էլ ստիպված կլինենք Մոուրինյոյին ձեռնունայն թողնել  :Sad:

----------

GevSky (29.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Հետաքրքիր կլինեն կլասսիկոները Գվարդիոլա-Մոուրինյո :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես չեմ կողմնորոշվում շնորհավորեմ ռեալիստներին թե ցավակցեմ


ապեր բայց ինչի՞ ցավաքցելու ինչ կարիք կա՞

----------


## GevSky

> ապեր բայց ինչի՞ ցավաքցելու ինչ կարիք կա՞


Ստեղից հանեցի էս լուրը Ռեալի բաժնում եմ դրել ավելի մանրամասն, էնտեղ նայի միգուցե հարցիդ պատասխանը ստանաս :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մի քանի մանրամասներ Լիոնել Անդրես Մեսսի - ի մասին:

Լիոնել Մեսսին (ծ. 1987 հունիսի 24 Ռոսարիո) արգենտինացի ֆուտբոլիստ է, որը խաղում է «Բարսելոնա» ֆուտբոլային ակումբում որպես աջակողմյան ենթահարձակվող։ 2007թ -ին նա նվաճել է 3-րդ տեղը ոսկե գնդակի համար և 2-րդ որպես ՖԻՖԱի տարվա խաղացող։ Նրան հաճախ համեմատում են Մարադոնայի հետ։ Որպես պրոֆեսիոնալ նա խփել է դեռ 80 գոլ 136 խաղում Բարսելոնայի կազմում և 13 գոլ 43 խաղում Արգենտինայի հավաքականի կազմում։ Նրա հասակն է 1,69 մ., համարը՝ 10։



Կենսագրություն

Նա սկսել էր իր կարիերան Նեվելի «Օլդ բոյս» թիմում։ 11 տարեկանում նրա մոտ հայտնաբերվում է աճի հորմոնի հետ կապված խանգարում, որը դանդաղեցնում էր նրա աճը, ընտանիքը չեր կարողանում գումար հայթայթել բավականին թանկ բուժման համար։ Երիտասարդ Մեսսիի տաղանդի մասին պատմում են Բարսելոնա ֆուտբոլային ակումբի սպորտային գծով տնօրենին, որը Մեսսիի խաղը դիտելուց հետո, առաջարկում է վերցնել նրան ակումբ և հոգալ բուժման ծախսերը, եթե նա համաձայնվի սկսել նոր կյանք Իսպանիայում։ 13 տարեկանում իր ծնողների հետ տեղափոխվում է Իսպանիայի Բարսելոնա քաղաք։

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (29.05.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էս տարի էլ ստիպված կլինենք Մոուրինյոյին ձեռնունայն թողնել


եկող տարին էլ Մուրինյոն ստիպված կլինի, Գվարդիոլայի քիթը  տրորել :Cool:

----------

Ungrateful (29.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> եկող տարին էլ Մուրինյոն ստիպված կլինի, Գվարդիոլայի քիթը  տրորել


Ո՞վա իրան ստիպում, համել պետք չի ստիպել, ստիպելով ոչնչի չեք հասնի  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ո՞վա իրան ստիպում, համել պետք չի ստիպել, ստիպելով ոչնչի չեք հասնի


ետ գրված ա՝ի հեճուկս Լեոյի :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> եկող տարին էլ Մուրինյոն ստիպված կլինի, Գվարդիոլայի քիթը  տրորել


Փաստն էն ա, որ Բարսայի պատճառով Ռեալը Իսպանիայի երկրորդ թիմն ա (վերջին մի քանի տարում հատկապես), ու Գվարդիոլան էդ գեղեցիկ ավանդույթը շատ լավ կարողանում ա պահել  :Smile: 

Մոուրինյոներ շատ կգան ու կանցնեն անհետ,
Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի խոսքը կմնա հավետ  :Smile: 

Հա, ի դեպ մոռացա ասեմ, Պերեսը երբեք չի անցնի  :Jpit:  Եթե անցնի էլ, նրան փոխարինելու կգան Պերես Երկրորդը, Պերես Երրորդ, Պերես Չորրորդը և այսպես շարունակ  :Lol2:

----------


## Լեո

> ետ գրված ա՝ի հեճուկս Լեոյի


Դու ինչի՞ համար ես ինձ  «հեճուկվում», բարեկամս  :Jpit:  Հետո ի՞նչ Ռեալը Բարսայից թույլ ա: Բա արժի՞ դրա համար մենք իրար «հեճուկային» բաներ գրենց  :Wink:   :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Փաստն էն ա, որ Բարսայի պատճառով Ռեալը Իսպանիայի երկրորդ թիմն ա (վերջին մի քանի տարում հատկապես), ու Գվարդիոլան էդ գեղեցիկ ավանդույթը շատ լավ կարողանում ա պահել 
> 
> Մոուրինյոներ շատ կգան ու կանցնեն անհետ,
> Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի խոսքը կմնա հավետ 
> 
> Հա, ի դեպ մոռացա ասեմ, Պերեսը երբեք չի անցնի  Եթե անցնի էլ, նրան փոխարինելու կգան Պերես Երկրորդը, Պերես Երրորդ, Պերես Չորրորդը և այսպես շարունակ


Բարեկամս, լավ է լինել Մեծահոգի Պերես, ու սեփական յուղով տապակվող, քան սրա նման կոմբիկեր նախագահ :Bad: http://www.sports.ru/football/70946458.html
Հ.գ.
իսկ Ժոzեները կգան ու կերթան , բայց մեկը մյուսի հետևից վրաերթելով բարսին

----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Շատ էլ լավ բան ա մաղթում Լապորտան: Մարդը ցանկանում ա թիմին ազատել Լա լիգայում ստորացումներից, իսկ երկպագուներին՝ տհաճ ապրումներից  :Hands Up: 

Համ էլ , այ Սերխիո ջան, այ ախպեր ջան, ես էլ, դու էլ գիտենք, որ Ռեալը տուֆտա, անհետաքրքիր ու ձախողված թիմ ա, բա արժե՞ դրանց էդքան պաշտպանել  :Wink:   :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Նա սկսել էր իր կարիերան *Նեվելի «Օլդ բոյս»* թիմում։ 11 տարեկանում նրա մոտ հայտնաբերվում է աճի հորմոնի հետ կապված խանգարում, որը դանդաղեցնում էր նրա աճը, ընտանիքը չեր կարողանում գումար հայթայթել բավականին թանկ բուժման համար։


Ոչ թե Նեվել, այլ Նյուել :Wink: 
Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ թիմի անվանումը հնչում է <<Նյուելս Օլդ Բոյս>> ու եթե թարգմանում ես` ամբողջությամբ թարգմանի, կլնի <<Նյուելի ծեր տղաներ>> :Jpit: 
Սենց տպավորությունա ստեղծվում,թե Նեվելը քաղաքա :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.05.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Համ էլ , այ Սերխիո ջան, այ ախպեր ջան, *ես էլ, դու էլ գիտենք*, որ Ռեալը տուֆտա, անհետաքրքիր ու ձախողված թիմ ա, բա արժե՞ դրանց էդքան պաշտպանել


Ռեալ սարագոսան տուֆտ ա,դրանում չի խնդիրը , բայց, որ  Բարսենալը Ռեալ Սարագոսայից տուֆտ ա, կարծում եմ ,դու էլ համաիտ ես...

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալ սարագոսան տուֆտ ա,դրանում չի խնդիրը , բայց, որ  Բարսենալը Ռեալ Սարագոսայից տուֆտ ա, կարծում եմ ,դու էլ համաիտ ես...


Լավ, արի չկռվենք  :Wink:  Արի ես մի միտք առաջարկեմ, որի հետ երկուսս էլ միանշանակ համաձայն կլինենք ու հաշտ ու խաղաղ դաշինքի կգանք  :Wink:  

Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը *հրաշալի*  ֆուտբոլաքանդ մասնագետ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավ, արի չկռվենք  Արի ես մի միտք առաջարկեմ, որի հետ երկուսս էլ միանշանակ համաձայն կլինենք ու հաշտ ու խաղաղ դաշինքի կգանք  
> 
> Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը *հրաշալի*  ֆուտբոլաքանդ մասնագետ ա


Ոչ միայն *ֆուտբոլ*աքանդ :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ միայն *ֆուտբոլ*աքանդ


Այո, ճիշտ ես, ինքը նաև մարդկային ճակատագրեր ա խորտակում: Խեղճ Կական վառ օրինակ  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լավ, արի չկռվենք  Արի ես մի միտք առաջարկեմ, որի հետ երկուսս էլ միանշանակ համաձայն կլինենք ու հաշտ ու խաղաղ դաշինքի կգանք  
> 
> Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը *հրաշալի*  ֆուտբոլաքանդ մասնագետ ա


միգուցե, քանի որ դու ֆուտբոլ ասելով հասկանում ես Բարսա

----------


## Լեո

> միգուցե, քանի որ դու ֆուտբոլ ասելով հասկանում ես Բարսա


Ճիշտ ես  :Yes: 
Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ չլոցի ասելով էլ՝ հասկանում եմ Ռեալ  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.06.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռոնալդույի, Կակայի պես լուսապսակ դուետ չկա,
Աշխարհ անցիր, Մադրիդի նման ճերմակ ֆորմա չկա,

Հա... ինչ էի ուզում ասել, հիշեցի... Հալա Մադրիդ..... բարսա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ռոնալդույի, Կակայի պես լուսապսակ դուետ չկա,
> Աշխարհ անցիր, Մադրիդի նման ճերմակ ֆորմա չկա,


Ըհը, հատկապես առաջինը շատ լուսապսակա :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռոնալդույի, Կակայի պես լուսապսակ դուետ չկա,
> Աշխարհ անցիր, Մադրիդի նման ճերմակ ֆորմա չկա,
> 
> Հա... ինչ էի ուզում ասել, հիշեցի... Հալա Մադրիդ..... բարսա


Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, երբ հետևյալ տողերը կգրես.

Ֆլորինտինոյի նման լուսահոգի նախագահ չկար  :Sad: 

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

Բա չիմացաք ինչ եղավ:Բարսան պաշտոնական առաջարկ է արել Արսենալին Ֆաբրեգասի համար:
Արսեն Վենգերը նամակ է ուղղարկել Պեպին հետևյալ բովանդակությամբ «կրկին փորձիր» :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (06.06.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Բա չիմացաք ինչ եղավ:Բարսան պաշտոնական առաջարկ է արել Արսենալին Ֆաբրեգասի համար:
> Արսեն Վենգերը նամակ է ուղղարկել Պեպին հետևյալ բովանդակությամբ «կրկին փորձիր»


խի Վենգերը իրան կոկա կոլայի տեղ ա դրել? :Shok:

----------


## Gayl

> խի Վենգերը իրան կոկա կոլայի տեղ ա դրել?


Իսկ դա ի՞նչ կարևոր էր, կարևորը Արսենալը մերժեց:

----------


## DavitH

> Իսկ դա ի՞նչ կարևոր էր, կարևորը Արսենալը մերժեց:


դե հա էտ հեչ ուղղակի կատակ էր բայց Բարսային ավելի շատ պաշտպաններ են պետք մի տեսակ խեղճանում ա մեկ մեկ ավելի լավ չի էտ ուղղությամբ աշխատեն

----------

Gayl (03.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնան» բանակցություններ է վարում «Վալենսիայի» ղեկավարության հետ Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան Խուան Մատայի տրանսֆերը գնելու վերաբերյալ:



«Կապտանռնագույնների» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան երբեք չի թաքցրել, որ նրան շատ է դուր գալիս Մատայի խաղաոճը: Ըստ sport.es պարբերականի, «Բարսայի» ղեկավարությունը ցանկանում է ազատվել Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչից և համարում է, որ Մատան կլիներ իդելական փոխարինում շվեդ հարձակվողին:


Մատայի վերջնական որոշման վրա կարող է ազդել նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ Վալենսիայից Բարսելոնա արդեն ուղևորվել է հարձակվող Դավիդ Վիլյան, ում հետ Խուանն ունի շատ ջերմ հարաբերություններ:


Աղբյուրը

----------

Gayl (03.06.2010), Լեո (08.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Հոյակապ ընտրություն

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» հարձակվող Լիոնել Մեսսին ճանաչվել է Իսպանիայի 2009/10 թթ. մրցաշրջանի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է իսպանական Marca-ն:



Նշենք, որ տիտղոսը, որը կրում է Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» լեգենդ Ալֆրեդո Դի Ստեֆանոյի անունը, բաժին հասավ Մեսսիին ժյուրիի անդամների որոշմամբ, որոնց կազմում ֆուտբոլային այնպիսի դեմքեր էին, ինչպիսիք են Դի Ստեֆանոն, Ֆաբիո Կապելլոն, Անդոնի Սուբիսարետան, Լուիս Սուարեսը, Ֆերնանդո Յերոն, Յոհան Կրուիֆն ու Զինեդին Զիդանը, ընդգծում է championat.ru-ն:


Նշենք, որ Մեսսիին Դի Ստեֆանոյի մրցանակին արժանանում է երկրորդ տարին անընդմեջ` ստանալով 34 ձայն: Երկրորդ տեղը զբաղեցրած Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն ստացել է 26 ձայն: Երրորդ տեղում է Մեսսիի թիմակից Չավին, ով արժանացել է 15 ձայնի, իսկ չորրորդ հորիզոնականում է հանգրվանել Գոնսալո Իգուաինը: 

Աղբյուրը

----------

s_hrayr (03.06.2010), Yellow Raven (03.06.2010), Լեո (08.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» ու Ուկրաինայի հավաքականի կենտրոնական պաշտպան Դմիտրի Չիգրինսկին հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում հանդես կգա Մյունխենի «Բավարիայի» կազմում, տեղեկացնում է Catalunya Radio-ն:



Ըստ վերոնշյալ աղբյուրի, այն հանգամանքը, որ Չիգրինսկին հազվադեպ է տեղ գտնում կատալոնացիների մեկնարկային կազմում, կարող է ստիպել ուկրաինացուն տեղափոխվել Բունդեսլիգա:


Մինչ այդ հայտնվել էր տեղեկատվություն, որ «կապտանռնագույնների» ղեկավարությունը պատրաստվում է Չիգրինսկուն օգտագործել Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» կիսապաշտպան Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի գնման հետ կապված տրանսֆերային գործարքում, հիշեցնում է championat.ru-ն:


Աղբյուրը

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:34 ----------

Արգենտինայի հավաքականի ու կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» հարձակվող Լիոնել Մեսսին հայտարարել է, որ աշխարհի նախորդ առաջնությանը համեմատ, նա շատ է հասունացել.



«Չորս տարի առաջվա Մեսսին ու այսօրվանը` երկու տրբեր մարդիկ են: Շատ բարդությունների միջով եմ անցել ու հասունացել եմ: Այժմ ես կարող եմ պարզապես դուրս գալ խծաղադաշտ ու անել իմ գործը, իսկ առաջ հուզմունքը շատ էր խանգարում:


Այժմ ես սովորել եմ պայքարել տրիբունաների ճնշման ու երկրպագուների սպասելիքների հետ և ավելի լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ կարելի է սպասել ինձանից: Ես արդեն ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ»,- Մեսսիի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Ole-ն:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (08.06.2010), Լեո (08.06.2010)

----------


## Լեո

*«Բարսան» կփորձի գնել Տորեսին*



Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսի հեռանալն անգլիական «Լիվերպուլի» գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնից կարող է հանգեցնել նրան, որ մերսիսայդյան թիմը լքեն նաև մի շարք առաջատար ֆուտբոլիստներ:
Առաջին հերթին՝ խոսքն Իսպանիայի ընտրանու հարձակվող Ֆեռնանդո Տորեսի մասին է: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է sport.es-ը, կատալոնական «Բարսելոնան» պատրաստվում է պաշտոնական առաջարկով դիմել «կարմիրներին» 26-ամյա հարձակվողին ձեռք բերելու կապակցությամբ:
Սակայն կատալոնական ակումբի, որն արդեն ծախսել է 42 մլն եվրո Դավիդ Վիլյայի տրանսֆերը գնելու վրա, ֆինանսական հնարավորությունները սահմանափակ են:
Տորեսի հնարավոր ձեռքբերումը կախված է նրանից, թե կկարողանա արդյոք «Բարսելոնան» վաճառել շվե հարձակվող Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչին, որի հեռանկարները «Կամպ Նոուում» մշուշոտ են:

Կապիտալ

----------

Ապե Ջան (08.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնան» մոտակա շաբաթների ընթացքում պատրաստվում է նոր պայամանագրեր ստորագրել կիսապաշտպան Սեյդու Կեյտաի ու պաշտպան Դանիել Ալվեշի հետ, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է կատալոնական sport.es պարբերականը:



Ֆուտբոլիստների գործող պայմանագրերն ավարտվում են 2012 թվականին: «Կապտանռագույնները» ցանկանում են 27-ամյա Ալվեշի հետ այն երկարաձգել մինչև 2014 թվականը:


Ինչ վերաբերում է Կեյտաին, ապա «Բարսելոնան» պատրաստվում է մեկ տարվա (մինչև 2013թ. ամառը) պայմանագիր առաջարկել Մալիի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպանին` ևս 12 ամսով այն երկարաձգելու հնարավորությամբ (կախված ֆուտբոլիստի ելույթներից):


Հիշեցնենք, որ Կեյտան ու Ալվեշը տեղափոխվել են Կատալոնիա 2008 թվականին` «Սևիլիայից»:


Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (11.06.2010), Լեո (08.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Սլովակիայի ազգային հավաքականի ու իտալական «Նապոլիի» առաջատար կիսապաշտպան Մարեկ Համշիկը հերքել է իր` այլ ակումբ տեղափոխվելու մասին բոլոր ասեկոսեները.



«Ասեկոսեների վրա ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում: Գիտեմ, որ պաշտոնական առաջարկով «Նապոլիին» ոչ ոք չի դիմել: Բացի այդ էլ, յուրաքանչյուր ակումբ չէ, որ կարող է օգտվել իմ ծառայություններից: Իսկ ահա, եթե առաջարկ լինի «Բարսելոնայից», ապա ես դժվար թե հրաժարվեմ»,- Հայաստանի հավաքականի Եվրո-2012-ի որակավորման փուլի մրցակիցներից մեկի առաջատարի խոսքերը մեջբերում է SME-ն:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Լեո (10.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Թիերի Անրին կհեռանա կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայից» և կտեղափոխվի ԱՄՆ: Իրադարձությունների հենց այդպիսի զարգացումն էր թվում ամենահավանականը Ֆրանսիայի ազգային ընտրանու հետագա կարիերայի հարցում: Բայց այժմ ամեն ինչ, թվում է, կարող է փոխվել, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է sport.es-ը:



Նախ մեծ անակնկալ մատուցեց անգլիական «Վեսթ Հեմը»` հայտարարելով ֆրանսիացի հարձակվողի հետ պայմանագիր ստորագրելու մտադրության մասին:

Իսկ այնուհետև «Վեսթ Հեմի» նախագահ Դևիդ Գոլդը հայտարարել է հետևյալը. «Մենք զրուցել ենք Թիերիի հետ: Սակայն թվում է, որ «Բարսելոնան» նրան նոր պայմանագիր է առաջարկել: Մեր առաջարկը, իհարկե, ուժի մեջ է և կմնա այդպիսին դեռ երկու-երեք շաբաթ»:

Ինչ վերաբերում է Անրիին, ապա ֆրանսիացին իր երկրի հավաքականի կազմում այս օրերին մասնակցում է 2010թ. Մունդիալին

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (12.06.2010), Դարք (14.06.2010), Լեո (12.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մեքսիկայի հավաքականի պաշտպան Ռաֆայել Մարկեսն ունի գործող պայմանագիր կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» հետ մինչև 2012 թվականը: Սակայն նրա ապագան «կապտանռնագույնների» կազմում կախված է ակումբում կայանալիք նախագահական ընտրություններից:

Ինքը` ֆուտբոլիստը, ցանկանում է շարունակել ելույթները «բլաուգրանասի» կազմում:

«Իսկապես, նախորդ մրցաշրջանում ես քիչ էի խաղում: Այնպես որ դեռ պետք է իմանալ մարզչական շտաբի ու ակումբի ղեկավարության կարծիքը:



Վերջին ժամանակաշրջանում կարիերաս շարունակելու շատ տարբերակներ ունեի, սակայն ես արդեն 7 տարի խաղում եմ «Բարսայում» և ցանկանում եմ մնալ այստեղ:

Ինձ համար մեծ պատիվ կլիներ շարունակել ելույթներս «Կամպ Նոույում»,- sports.es-ը մեջբերում է Մարկեսի խոսքերը, ով փրկեց իր երկրի հավաքականին աշխարհի առաջնության ՀԱՀ-ի բացման խաղում` հիմնական ժամանակի ավարտից 11 րոպե առաջ վերականգնելով հավասարակշռությունը:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (12.06.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Սլովակիայի ազգային հավաքականի ու իտալական «Նապոլիի» առաջատար կիսապաշտպան Մարեկ Համշիկը հերքել է իր` այլ ակումբ տեղափոխվելու մասին բոլոր ասեկոսեները.
> «Ասեկոսեների վրա ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում: Գիտեմ, որ պաշտոնական առաջարկով «Նապոլիին» ոչ ոք չի դիմել: Բացի այդ էլ, յուրաքանչյուր ակումբ չէ, որ կարող է օգտվել իմ ծառայություններից: Իսկ ահա, եթե առաջարկ լինի «Բարսելոնայից», ապա ես դժվար թե հրաժարվեմ»,- Հայաստանի հավաքականի Եվրո-2012-ի որակավորման փուլի մրցակիցներից մեկի առաջատարի խոսքերը մեջբերում է SME-ն:


Գոհ և շնորհակալ ենք նմանատիպ համշիկներից, թող ինքը էնքան լավը լինի որ բարսան իրանով հետաքրքրվի, թե չե Բարսայով բոլորն էլ կարող են հետաքրքրվել, մտածում ենք աստղերից ով պետքա հիմնական կազմ դուրս գա, կանտեռանոն եկել արդեն դուռը ջարդումա ուզումա դաշտ դուրս գա, իսկ վետերանները իրենց հերթին չեն պատրաստվում իրենց դիրքերը զիջեն ու "ատկւդա նի վոզմիս" Համշիկ :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսպանական «Բարսելոնա» ֆուտբոլային ակումբի նախագահը փոխվել է:



«Բարսելոնայի» նոր նախագահ է դարձել 46-ամյա գործարար Սանդրո Ռոսելը, ով այդ պաշտոնում կփոխարինի Ժոան Լապորտային:

Իսպանական ակումբի տեղեկացմամբ` «Բարսայի» նորանշանակ նախագահը ստացել է ձայների 61%-ը: Ռոսելի գլխավոր մրցակից Ագուստի Բենեդիտոն ստացել է ձայների 14%-ը: Նոր նախագահը իր պարտականությունները կստանձնի հուլիսի մեկին:

«Բարսելոնան» համարվում է ամենատիտղոսակիր ակումբներից մեկը: Ակումբի վերջին նախագահ Ժոան Լապորտայի ղեկավարման օրոք «Բարսելոնան» 4 անգամ հաղթել է Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը, ինչպես նաև մի քանի գավաթային մրցաշարեր երկրի ներսում: Բացի դրանից` «Բարսելոնան» երկու անգամ հաղթել է Չեմպիոնների լիգան, ինչպես նաև մեկական անգամ` Եվրոպայի սուպեր գավաթը և աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությունը:      

Աղբյուրը

----------

GevSky (22.06.2010), Լեո (14.06.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ նոր նախագահին, մաղթում բեղուն գործունեություն :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ, ընտրությունների արդյունքները` 

Սանդրո Ռոսել-61.35%
Ագուստի Բենեդիտո-14.09%
Մարկ Ինգլա-12.29%
Ժաումե Ֆերրեր-10.8%

Արդյունքները վերցված են barcamania.com կայքից :Smile:

----------

GevSky (15.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (15.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» ու Կոտ դ'Իվուարի ազգային ընտրանու հենակետային կիսապաշտպան Յայա Տուրեն կարիերան կշարունակի անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Սիթիում», այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է իսպանական Marca-ն:



Իսկ Տուրեի գործակալ Դմիտրի Սելյուկը հաստատել է, որ տրանսֆերի մասին պաշոնապես կհայտարարվի մի քանի օր հետո: Անգլիական թիմը Տուրեի համար «կապտանռնագույններին» կվճարի 25-ից 30 մլն եվրո: 

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (16.06.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ նորություն եմ բերել :Jpit: 
Բարսելոնայի երկրորդ թիմը` <<Բարսա Ատլետիկը>> երեկ նվաճեց Սեգունդայի ուղեգիր :Smile: 
Մինչև Սեգունդա տանող ճանապարհը շատ երկար էր... Առաջնությունում <<Բարսա Ատլետիկը>> կարողացավ մտնել լավագույն քառյակի մեջ, ինչի շնորհիվ էլ ստացավ փլեյ-օֆֆին մասնակցելու իրավունք... Դե փլեյ-օֆֆում էլ հաղթելով 2 մրցակիցների դուրս եկավ եզրափակիչ, որում մրցակիցը <<Սենտ Անդրեու>>-ն էր: Առաջին խաղը <<Մինի Էստադիում>> հաղթելով 1-0 հաշվով ,երեկ տղեքը 0-0 են ավարտել պատասխան հանդիպումը ու դուրս եկել Սեգունդա :Love: 
Այսպիսով, մյուս տարի <<Նոու Կամպը>> բացի Բարսելոնայի խաղերից կընդունի նաև <<Բարսելոնա Ատելտիկի>> սեփական հարկի տակ հանդիպումները :Smile:

----------


## Դարք

> Լավ նորություն եմ բերել
> Բարսելոնայի երկրորդ թիմը` <<Բարսա Ատլետիկը>> երեկ նվաճեց Սեգունդայի ուղեգիր
> Մինչև Սեգունդա տանող ճանապարհը շատ երկար էր... Առաջնությունում <<Բարսա Ատլետիկը>> կարողացավ մտնել լավագույն քառյակի մեջ, ինչի շնորհիվ էլ ստացավ փլեյ-օֆֆին մասնակցելու իրավունք... Դե փլեյ-օֆֆում էլ հաղթելով 2 մրցակիցների դուրս եկավ եզրափակիչ, որում մրցակիցը <<Սենտ Անդրեու>>-ն էր: Առաջին խաղը <<Մինի Էստադիում>> հաղթելով 1-0 հաշվով ,երեկ տղեքը 0-0 են ավարտել պատասխան հանդիպումը ու դուրս եկել Սեգունդա
> Այսպիսով, մյուս տարի <<Նոու Կամպը>> բացի Բարսելոնայի խաղերից կընդունի նաև <<Բարսելոնա Ատելտիկի>> սեփական հարկի տակ հանդիպումները


սեկունդան գլխավոր առաջնություննա? բա հիմա ու՞մ ենք բալետ անելու :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> սեկունդան գլխավոր առաջնություննա? բա հիմա ու՞մ ենք բալետ անելու


Գլխավոր առաջնությունը Պրիմերանամ Սեգունդան երկրորդն է կարևորությամբ, այլ կերպ ասած երկրորդ դիվիզիոնը :Smile: 
Ընդ որում, <<Բարսելոնա Ատլետիկ>>-ի համար սա կարող է համարվել բարձրագույն լիգա, քանի որ Պրիմերայում ամեն դեպքում իրավունք չունեն հանդես գալ, անգամ եթե հաջորդ տարի Սեգունդայում առաջին տեղ գրավեն :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (21.06.2010), Դարք (21.06.2010), Լեո (22.06.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Լավ նորություն եմ բերել
> Այսպիսով, մյուս տարի <<Նոու Կամպը>> բացի Բարսելոնայի խաղերից կընդունի նաև <<Բարսելոնա Ատելտիկի>> սեփական հարկի տակ հանդիպումները


"Կամպ Նոուն" չի ընդունում այլ "Մինի Էստադին"  ամեն մեկն իր ստադիոնն ունի, ոչ թե ոխերի թշնամիներ Ինտեռի ու Միլանի պես :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> "Կամպ Նոուն" չի ընդունում այլ "Մինի Էստադին"  ամեն մեկն իր ստադիոնն ունի, ոչ թե ոխերի թշնամիներ Ինտեռի ու Միլանի պես


Մինչ այս էր <<Մինի Էստադին>> ընդունում, իսկ քանի որ թիմն արդեն խաղալու է Սեգունդայում, հետևաբար խաղերն էլ պետք է անցկացվեն ավելի պատշաճ մարզադաշտում` <<Կամպ Նոու>>-ում :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Վահիկ ջան էդ ոչ մի պատշաճ "Մինի Էստադին"  մեր Հանրապետականից մեծա ու պատշաճ :Smile:  Իսկ այն լուրի մեջ որտեղ ասվում էր Բարսա-Ատլետիկի առաջին լիգայում խաղալու մասին, նաև կար այն որ կխաղա իր "Մինի Էստադի" մարզադաշտում :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան էդ ոչ մի պատշաճ "Մինի Էստադին"  մեր Հանրապետականից մեծա ու պատշաճ Իսկ այն լուրի մեջ որտեղ ասվում էր Բարսա-Ատլետիկի առաջին լիգայում խաղալու մասին, նաև կար այն որ կխաղա իր "Մինի Էստադի" մարզադաշտում


Հանրապետականը մոտ 20000 հանդիսականա տեղավորում,իսկ <<Մինի Էստադին>>` 15000 :Tongue: 
Իսկ հոդվածի էս մասն էի ես նշում` 



> Այսպիսով, հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում «Նոու Կամպը» կհյուրընկալի երկու թիմերի խաղեր՝ Բարսելոնայի՝ Լա լիգայում և եվրոպական մրցաշարերում, և Բարսա-Ատլետիկի՝ Սեգունդայում:


Հղում

 :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Դե երևի "Նոու Կամպ" ի նկատի ունեն որ դա նույն Բարսելոնա ակումբնա, իսկ 15 000 լրիվ Բարսա-Ատլետիկին հերիքա թե չե 98 000 շատ շատա իրանց համար էդքան մարդ չի գա ու էդ եքա ստադիոնի ծախսերը չեն հանի ու չեն հասցնի շաբաթը 2 խաղի համար պատրաստեն, եթե նենց լինի որ երկուսնել տանը խաղան... տրամաբանական չի, եթե ուզես կտամ հղումը որտես Մինի Էստադեի մասինա ասվում թե չե հիմա ալարում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր «Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Պեպ Գվարդիոլան նոր պայմանագիր կկնքի ակումբի հետ: Այս մասին հայտնում է իսպանացիների պաշտոնական կայքը:



Գվարդիոլան այս թիմը գլախավորել է 2009թ.-ին: Նրա ղեկավարությամբ «Բարսելոնան» երկու անգամ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն է ճանաչվել, ինչպես նաև հաղթել է Չեմպիոնների լիգան: 

*Աղբյուր*

«Բարսելոնայի» և Արգենտինայի հարձակվող  Լիոնել Մեսսին ասել է, որ իրեն լեգենդ չի համարում և ցանկություն  հայտնել Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի հետ միասին հանդես գալ միևնույն թիմում:


«Իմ առաջիկա ծրագրերը չեն փոփոխվել, - Մեսսիի խոսքերն է մեջբերում իսպանական Marca-ն: - Ես նախկինի պես ցանկանում եմ խաղալ «Բարսելոնայում»: Ոմանք ինձ լեգենդ են համարում, բայց ես այդպես չեմ կարծում: Իմ ակումբը նոր մրցաշրջանում հիանալի հեռանկարներ ունի: Դավիդ Վիլյայի գալուց հետո մենք ավելի ուժեղ ենք դարձել:



Հնարավոր է, որ մեզ միանա նաև Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը: Դա ուղղակի հիանալի կլիներ: Հիշում եմ, թե որքան լավ էինք մենք միմյանց հասկանում թե դաշտում, թե դաշտից դուրս` հանդես գալով «Բարսելոնայի» կազմում:



Ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր անհաջող ելույթին աշխարհի առաջնությունում, ապա, իհարկե, մենք բոլորս էլ դժգոհ ենք մեր արդյունքից: Մեզ մնում է միայն կենտրոնացնել մեր ուժերը և շարունակել աշխատել: Չգիտեմ` կմնա՞ արդյոք հավաքականում Մարադոնան. ամեն ինչ կախված է նրա որոշումից:


Հիշեցնենք, որ «Մեսսիի ընկերները» թիմը արգենտինացու գլխավորությամբ  Պանամայի նոր մարզադաշտում կմրցի աշխարհի հավաքականի հետ, որի կազմում հանդես կգա նաև «Դինամոյի» հարձակվող Կեվին Կուրանյին»: 

*Հղում*

----------

Ambrosine (15.07.2010), Yellow Raven (15.07.2010), Լեո (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինչպես երևում է, ԱՄՆ-ի առաջնությունում շուտով ավելի շատ աստղեր կլինեն, քան նրանց դրոշի վրա:
Երեքշաբթի օրը Նյու-Յորքի «Ռեդ Բուլ» ակումբի ղեկավարությունը հայտարարել է «Բարսելոնայի» և Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի հարձակվող Տիերի Անրիի հետ պայմանագիր կնքելու մասին:



1998թ. աշխարհի և 2000թ. Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնի նորամուտը կկայանա հուլիսի 22-ին Լոնդոնի «Տոտենհեմի» հետ կայանալիք ընկերական հանդիպմանը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Տիերի Անրին համարվում է Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի լավագույն ռմաբարկուն: Նա 123 հանդիպումներում 51 գնդակ է խփել: Իր վերջին ակումբի` «Բարսելոնայի» կազմում հարձակվողը հաղթել է Չեմպիոնների լիգան, երկու անգամ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը, երկրի գավաթը, Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթը, ՈւԵՖԱ-ի սուպերգավաթը և աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությունը` խփելով 49 գնդակ:

Թերևս, իր ամենաաստղային պահերը Անրին ապրել է Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» կազմում, որտեղ նա ճանաչվել է ակումբի ողջ պատմության մեջ լավագույն ռմբարկուն` աչքի ընկնելով 226 անգամ: Անրին նաև 4 անգամ դարձել է Անգլիայի առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկուն և երկու անգամ անգլիական Պրեմիեր լիգայի չեմպիոն ճանաչվել: 

*Հղում*

----------

Yellow Raven (15.07.2010), Լեո (15.07.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Լսել եմ՝ Յայա Տուրեի դիրքում հանդես գալու համար Բարսան հնարավոր ա Լիվերպուլից «գնի» Մասկերանոյին  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լսել եմ՝ Յայա Տուրեի դիրքում հանդես գալու համար Բարսան հնարավոր ա Լիվերպուլից «գնի» Մասկերանոյին


Բավականին տխուր կլինի. Տուրեն լրիվ համապատասխանում էր Բարսելոնային ի տարբերություն Մասկերանոյի :Smile: 
Մասկերանոն երկրորդ վան Բոմմելնա, բերեն մի տարի հետո ծախելու են :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (15.07.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Մի քանի թարմ նորություններ :Smile: 

Տերին հեռացավ Բարսայից. հետաքրիրն այն է որ Բարսան չեղյալ հայտարարեց պայմանագիրը Անրիի հետ և Անրին տեղափոխվեց ՌեԴ ԲՈՒԼ ազատ ֆուըբոլիստի 

կարգավիճակով, այսինքն` անվճար:





Թիմի առաջատար Պույոլը հայտատարել է, որ ինքը այսուհետ իրեն ամբողջովին նվիրելու է իր սիրելի ակումբին` Բարսային և խնդրել է Իսպանիայի հավաքականի 

ղեկավարությանը այլևս նրան չհրավիրել ազգային հավաքական, որում նրա նորամուտը նշվեց 2000 թվականին` Հոլանդիայի հետ ընկերական  խաղի ժամանակ :Think: 



Պեպը երկարաձգել է պայմանագիրը Բարսայի հետ 1 տարի ժամանակով

----------

Yellow Raven (16.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սևիլիայի 25-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստ Բարսելոնան տեղափոխվեց Բարսելոնա, դառնալով կապտանռնագույնների երկրորդ ձեռքբերումը այս տարի` Դավիդ Վիլյայից հետո :Smile: 



Եթե չեմ սխալվում ադրիանոն պաշտպանության ձախ եզրում էր խաղում(կամ մի քիչ առաջ քաշված), հետաքրքիրա իրան որպես ինչ առան,եթե ունենք Մաքսվել ու Աբիդալ... Չնայած տարբերակ կա, որ Պեպը իրան աջից խաղացնի` Ալվեսին փոխարինող, վերջիվերջո ունիվերսալ խաղացողա :Smile: 
Ասում են, որ տրանսֆերի համար մոտ 9.5 միլիոն եվրո(+ևս 4 միլիոն հնարավոր է ավելացվի) պետք է վճարի Բարսան Սևիլիային :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.07.2010), Դարք (17.07.2010), Լեո (17.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իբրահիմովիչ. Զվարճալի է լսել, որ տեղափոխվում եմ Չելսի




«Բարսելոնայի» հարձակվող Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչը հայտարարել է, որ նրան արդեն  հոգնեցրել են այն լուրերը, համաձայն որոնց` նա տեղափոխվում է այլ ակումբ:

«Ես «Բարսելոնայի» ֆուտբոլիստ եմ և առաջիկա չորս տարիներին հանդես եմ գալու այդ ակումբի կազմում: 
Ուզում եմ շնորհավորել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր իմ անվան հետ կապված լուրեր են գրում, և մաղթել նրանց ամենայն բարիք: Զվարճալի է կարդալ և իմանալ, որ տեղափոխվում եմ «Մանչեսթեր Սիթի» կամ «Չելսի», թեև դա լրիվ անհեթեթություն է», - Իբրահիմովիչի խոսքերն է մեջբերում Goal.com-ը: 

*Հղում:*

----------

Miq_stdio (17.07.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Բա Անրիին ինչի են անվճար տվել.... ստեղ մի բան էն չի :Think:

----------

Miq_stdio (17.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բա Անրիին ինչի են անվճար տվել.... ստեղ մի բան էն չի


Ամեն ինչ նորմալա, մի քանի միլիոն ավել-պակաս, ոչ մի բան չի որոշում :Wink:  Ընդամենը հարգալից վերաբեմունք ֆուտբոլիստի նկատմամբ :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա Անրիին ինչի են անվճար տվել.... ստեղ մի բան էն չի


Կարողա լավել վաճառվելա Անրին ուղղակի նշվումա *անվճար:*

----------


## Դարք

Չէ, ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների Բարսան չեղյալ է հայտարարել Անրիի հետ կնքված պայմանագիրը` Անրիին տալով ազատ ֆուտբոլիստի կարգավիճակ, նա էլ ընրտրել կամ ընդունել է Բուլի առաջարկությունը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չէ, ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների Բարսան չեղյալ է հայտարարել Անրիի հետ կնքված պայմանագիրը` Անրիին տալով ազատ ֆուտբոլիստի կարգավիճակ, նա էլ ընրտրել կամ ընդունել է Բուլի առաջարկությունը:


Փոխադարձաբար են համաձայնության եկել պայմանագրի խզման հարցում :Wink:

----------

Դարք (17.07.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Կարողա լավել վաճառվելա Անրին ուղղակի նշվումա *անվճար:*


հարկերից են խուսափում երևի տենց գործարք են արել բայց ներքին կարգով իրանց փող կփոխանցվի, թե չե անհեթեթությունա  Անրիին անվճար տան մեկին

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չավի. Հավաքականի և Բարսելոնայի խաղաոճերը տարբեր են


Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան Չավի Էրնանդեսը Sport.es-ին տված հարցազրույցում հայտարարել է, որ չափազանց ուրախ է աշխարհի չեմպիոն ճանաչվելու կապակցությամբ:

«Ես շատ երջանիկ եմ, քանի որ աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը ոչնչի հետ հնարավոր չէ համեմատել: Պետք է ասեմ, որ մենք արդարացի հաղթեցինք, քանի որ ցուցադրում էինք հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ:

«Բարսելոնայի» և ազգային թիմի խաղերի միջև շատ ընդհանուր բան կա, քանի որ երկուսն էլ հիմնականում հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ են ցուցադրում: Սակայն չի կարելի ասել, որ հավաքականը «Բարսելոնայի» խաղաոճով է հանդես գալիս: Այն ունի իր ուրույն խաղային ռազմավարությունը:

Իհարկե, հավաքականի կազմում հանդես են գալիս «Բարսելոնայի» մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ, բայց ամեն դեպքում սխալ կլիներ ասել, որ նրանք միևնույն ֆուտբոլն են ցուցադրում», - Չավիի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Championat-ը: 

*Աղբյուրը*

Համամիտ չեմ Չավիի արտահայտած մտքի հետ, Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ու Բարսելոնայի խաղավոճերը գրեթե նույն ոճի մեջ են ու իրար շատ նման:  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վիլյա. Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ Ռեալի հետ հանդիպմանը


 անգամ այ էս վիճակներով:  :Jpit: 

Իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» հարձակվող Դավիդ Վիլյան չի համբերում, թե երբ պետք է սկսվի Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը, հաղորդում է Sport.es-ը:

Բայց ավելի մեծ անհամբերությամբ ֆուտբոլիստը սպասում է «Ռեալի» հետ հանդիպմանը, որը կկայանա նոյեմբերի 28-ին «Նոու Կամպ» մարզադաշտում: Սա շատ կարևոր հանդիպում է «Բարսելոնայի» ֆուտբոլիստի համար:

«Յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ, ով նոր է տեղափոխվում «Բարսելոնա», մեծ անհամբերությամբ է սպասում այս հանդիպմանը», - ասել է Վիլյան:

Միաժամանակ Վիլյան ցանկություն է հայտնել, որպեսզի Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» ավագ և ազգային հավաքականի իր խաղընկեր Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը ևս  տեղափոխվի «Բարսելոնա»:  Վիլյայի խոսքերով` դրանից կշահի և «Բարսելոնան», և  Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը: 

*Հղում:*

----------

Սամսար (22.07.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Համամիտ չեմ Չավիի արտահայտած մտքի հետ, Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ու Բարսելոնայի խաղավոճերը գրեթե նույն ոճի մեջ են ու իրար շատ նման:


Դե երևի Չավին սխալվել ա  :Xeloq: 

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով իրոք էնքան էլ նման չեն Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ու Բարսայի խաղաոճերը: Իսպանիայի հավաքականում բոլորը հավասար մեծության աստղեր են, ու որևէ մեկին կոնկրետ առանձնացնելը հնարավոր չէ: Իսկ Բարսայում միշտ լինում են մեկ կամ երկու վառ ընդգծված ֆուտբոլային վիրտուոզներ (Ռոնալդինյո, Մեսսի), ում շուրջը հաճախ կառուցվում է ամբողջ խաղը: 
Ինչ խոսք, Բարսայի խաղը շատ ավելի հարձակողական, դիտարժան ու արդյունավետ է, քան Իսպանիայի հավաքականինը: Ու ընդհանրապես Եվրոպայում ակումբային ֆուտբոլը մեկ աստիճան ավելի բարձր է, քան հավաքականների ֆուտբոլը: Ակումբային ֆուտբոլը շատ ավելի հզոր է:

----------

Yellow Raven (25.07.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Իսկ ես համամիտ եմ Էրնանդեսին։ Թերևս, միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ Ֆուրիան դել Բոսկեի օրոք միշտ երկու հենակետայինով է խաղում, իսկ «Բարսան» մեծամասամբ մեկ։ Պատճառն, ընդամենն այն է, որ հավաքականնների հետ խաղում գոլ «ուտելը» ավելի հավանական է, իսկ հետո ավելի անհավանական է հաշիվ հավասարեցնելը. վկա՝ Իսպանիայի ԱԱ 2010-ի մեկնարկային խաղը շվեյցարացիների հետ։ Իսկ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում «Բարսայի» ու մնացած թիմերի (երկու-երեքին հանած՝ նայած տրի ) խաղամակարդակների տարբերությունը անդունդանման մեծ է։

Համաձայն չեմ նաև այն բանի հետ, որ «Բարսայում» խաղը կառուցվում է Մեսսի վրա. ավելի շուտ և ավելի շատ Չավի-Ինյեստա զույգի վրա է կառուցվում այդ խաղը, որոնց գործը առջևի գծում ազատ խաղացող գտնելն է։ Ընդամենը մի՝ ԵՉԼ 09/10-ի «Ինտերի» հետ պատասխան խաղում փորձ արվեց խաղը կառուցել մեծամասամբ Մեսսիի վրա, արդյունքը՝ գիտենք բոլորս։

----------


## Լեո

> Համաձայն չեմ նաև այն բանի հետ, որ «Բարսայում» խաղը կառուցվում է Մեսսի վրա. ավելի շուտ և ավելի շատ Չավի-Ինյեստա զույգի վրա է կառուցվում այդ խաղը, որոնց գործը առջևի գծում ազատ խաղացող գտնելն է։ *Ընդամենը մի՝ ԵՉԼ 09/10-ի «Ինտերի» հետ պատասխան խաղում փորձ արվեց խաղը կառուցել մեծամասամբ Մեսսիի վրա, արդյունքը՝ գիտենք բոլորս։*


 Պատասխան խաղում Բարսան վատ չխաղաց: Պարզապես Ինտերի ընտրած հագեցված պաշտպանական խաղը իր արդյունքը տվեց, չնայած որ էլի Բարսան հաղթեց:

----------


## Սամսար

> Պատասխան խաղում Բարսան վատ չխաղաց: Պարզապես Ինտերի ընտրած հագեցված պաշտպանական խաղը իր արդյունքը տվեց, չնայած որ էլի Բարսան հաղթեց:


Համաձայն եմ, որ հաղթեց։ 
Լեո ջան, ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում Մեսսին փորձեց, խաբսերով լայնակի ուղղությամբ շարժվել ու հարվածել, Լուսիոն ու ընկերները չթողեցին։ Վերջին տասը րոպեներին սկսեցին «կտրող»  փոխանցումներ կատարել տուգանային հրապարակ ազատ խաղացողներին՝ Պիկեի գոլը հաշվեցին, Կրկիչինը՝ չէ։ 
Ի դեպ, ամբողջ «Բարսան» գոլ խփող է, եթե խաղացողը հայտնվում է կրակագծում։ Տեսել ես, չէ, որ Պույոլն, օրինակ, գոլ է խփում, դարպասապահի հետ մեն-մենակ մնալուց հետո։ Ասել կուզեմ, «Բարսայի» հաղթաթուղթը հենց բազմազանությունն է, որը և որդեգրել է Իսպանիայի հավաքականը։

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էրիկ Աբիդալ. Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ուր է Չիգրինսկին





«Բարսելոնայի» պաշտպան Էրիկ Աբիդալը, վերադառնալով ակումբ, զարմացել է` նկատելով, որ թիմից բացակայում է ուկրաինացի Դմիտրի Չիգրինսկին:

«Երբ ես ժամանեցի ակումբ, նկատեցի, որ թիմի կազմից բացակայում է Չիգրինսկին: Իմ առաջին միտքն այն էր, որ Դմիտրին վնասվածք է ստացել, բայց հետո ես իմացա, որ նա վերադարձել է «Շախտյոր», - հայտնել է ֆրանսիացին, - անկեղծ ասած` չգիտեմ, թե ինչի հետ է դա կապված, միգուցե դա Գվարդիոլայի որոշումն է»:

Հարկ է նշել, որ վերջին տվյաներով`* Չիգրինսկիի վաճառքը պայամանավորված է եղել միայն Ֆինանսական խնդիրներով:*

*Հղում*

Ի՞նչ խնդիրների մասին է խոսքը, պարզիցել էլ պարզ է, որ Չիգիրինսկին հեռացած Բարսելոնայից քանի որ իրեն չկարողացավ գտնել տվյալ թիմի կազմում ու համակերպվել Բարսելոնայի խաղավոճի հետ: Ճիշտ է, այս պահին Բարսելոնան ունի ֆինանսական խնդիրներ, բայց գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ նրա վաճառքը զգալիորեն չի առնչվում ֆինանսական վատ վիճակի հետ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Վոլերենգա- Բարսելոնա 2-4*

Բարսայից գոլի հեղինակներ են դարձել Վիկտոր Սանչեսը, Մաքսվելը,Մարտինեսը և Կեյտան :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Վոլերենգա- Բարսելոնա 2-4*
> 
> Բարսայից գոլի հեղինակներ են դարձել Վիկտոր Սանչեսը, Մաքսվելը,Մարտինեսը և Կեյտան


Ե՞րբա եղել այդ խաղը, ի՞նչ խաղ է դա  :Think:

----------

Սամսար (30.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ե՞րբա եղել այդ խաղը, ի՞նչ խաղ է դա


Ընկերական առաջին խաղն էր, մինչմրցաշրջանային պատրաստության շրջանում :Wink: 
Հուլիսի 29-ին է տեղի ունեցել :Smile: 
Հաջորդ խաղն օգոստոսի 4-ին `ընդդեմ Կորեայի առաջնության` K-League-ի բոլոր աստղերի :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.07.2010), Սամսար (30.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Կորեական առաջնության աստղեր- Բարսելոնա 2-5*

Բարսայից դուբլի հեղինակա դարձել Մեսսին :Smile: 
Մեկական անգամ դարպասը գրավել են Իբրահիմովիչը, Վիկտոր Սանչեսն ու Սորիանոն :Smile:

----------

Լեո (05.08.2010), Սամսար (05.08.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գոոոոոլ, Մաքսվելի փոխանցումից Իբրան բացեց հաշիվը  :Yahoo: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:56 ----------

խաղը կարող եք նայել livetv.ru-ում

----------

Լեո (15.08.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Փաստորեն քնեցի ու կրվանք  :Think: 
մալադեց Սեվիլիային երկրորդ խաղակեսում սատկացրին մերոնց  :Smile: 
Սպասենք պատասխան խաղում արդեն հիմնական կազմով մերոնք սատկացնեն  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (16.08.2010), Սամսար (16.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Ներսրես ջան, պատասխան խաղը ե՞րբ ա։

----------


## Լեո

> մալադեց Սեվիլիային երկրորդ խաղակեսում սատկացրին մերոնց


Երկրորդ խաղակեսը ես էլ նայեցի, իրոք Սևիլիան մի գլուխ բարձր էր մերոնցից: Բարսան պաշտպանության կենտրոն ուղղակի չուներ, Կանուտեի գլխով գոլը հենց դա էր վկայում: 
Բայց պիտի հաշվի առնենք, որ Բարսան համարյա երկրորդ կազմով էր խաղում: Չկային Չավին, Ինիեստան, Պույոլը, Պիկեն, Բուսկետսը: Երկրորդ կազմից խաղում էին Դոս Սանթոսը, Գոմեսը, Ռոմեուն, Ադրիանոն, Տիագոն: Պարտությունը անտրամաբանական չէր:




> Ներսրես ջան, պատասխան խաղը ե՞րբ ա։


Պատասխան խաղը կկայանա օգոստոսի 21-ին, Երևանի ժամանակով 23:30-ին:

----------

Սամսար (16.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երկրորդ խաղակեսը ես էլ նայեցի, իրոք Սևիլիան մի գլուխ բարձր էր մերոնցից: Բարսան պաշտպանության կենտրոն ուղղակի չուներ, Կանուտեի գլխով գոլը հենց դա էր վկայում: 
> Բայց պիտի հաշվի առնենք, որ Բարսան համարյա երկրորդ կազմով էր խաղում: Չկային Չավին, Ինիեստան, Պույոլը, Պիկեն, Բուսկետսը: Երկրորդ կազմից խաղում էին Դոս Սանթոսը, Գոմեսը, Ռոմեուն, *Ադրիանոն*, Տիագոն: Պարտությունը անտրամաբանական չէր:
> 
> 
> Պատասխան խաղը կկայանա օգոստոսի 21-ին, Երևանի ժամանակով 23:30-ին:


Էդ ուրիշ Ադրիանոյա, թե՞ մեր նորեկին արդեն ուղարկում ես երկրորդ կազմ :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Էդ ուրիշ Ադրիանոյա, թե՞ մեր նորեկին արդեն ուղարկում ես երկրորդ կազմ


Մեր նորեկն ա, ով դեռ երկրորդ կազմ ա համարվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մեր նորեկն ա, ով դեռ երկրորդ կազմ ա համարվում


Էլ մի :Jpit: 
Երկրորդ կազմը Բարսելոնա Բ-նա, իսկ Ադրիանոն չեմ կարծում թե գեթ մեկ խաղ կանցկացնի ֆիլիալի կազմում :Tongue: 
Մաքսիմում փոխարինող կամ ոչ հիմնական կազմի խաղացող, բայց ոչ երկրորդ կազմ :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Հեսա կասի էս չամուռն ով էր :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Էս չամուռն ո՞վ էր  :Huh:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.08.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

անպակաս լինեն մի գլուխ բարձր մրցակիցները :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Իսպանիայի սուպեր գավաթի պատասխան *Բարսա - Սևիլիա* խաղում առաջին խաղակեսից հետո հաշիվը արդեն* 3-0* ա:

3 գոլ, 3-ն էլ ֆանտաստիկ  :Hands Up: 

Նախ՝ 14-րդ րոպեին Պեդրոն հրաշալի անցում կատարեց, շրջանցեց Սևիլիայի 3-4 ֆուտբոլիստների և ուժեղ հարված (կամ փոխանցում  :Xeloq:  ) կատարեց դեպի դարպասը, որից հետո Սևիլիայի պաշտպան Կոնկոյին ոչինչ չէր մնում, քան գնդակը ուղարկել սեփական դարպասը: 1-0

Այնուհետև հերթը հասավ վիրտուոզներին: 25-րդ րոպեին Չավին սեփական կիսադաշտից ուղղակի կատարելության հասնող փոխանցում կատարեց, որի արդյունքում Մեսսին մեն-մենակ մնաց Պալոպի դիմաց... Կարո՞ղ եք պատկերացնել` հետո ինչ կատարվեց... Չեք սխալվում, ԳՈ՜Լ: 2-0

Եվ արդեն խաղակեսի ավարտից 1 րոպեի առաջ Ալվեշը կտրուկ արագացումով պոկվեց առաջ, շրջանցեց Սևիլիայի 2 պաշտպանների և գնդակը քողարկված փոխանցեց Մեսիին, վերջինս էլ շատ թեթև ու նուրբ հարվածով գնդակը Պալոպի գլխավերևով կախեց դարպասին... 3-0

Բարսան աներևակայի տեմպ ու գեղեցկություն ա հաղորդել խաղին  :Love:  Սպասենք 2-րդ խաղակեսին  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:28 ----------




> անպակաս լինեն մի գլուխ բարձր մրցակիցները


Սերխիո ախպեր, գրառումդ պատահմամբ Բարսայի թեմայում ես արել  :Wink:

----------

Դարք (21.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ուրիշ ձև չէր էլ կարա լիներ :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Վիլիան դուրս եկավ խաղադաշտ  :Love:  Բարսայի խաղաշապիկը իրեն շատ ա սազում  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.08.2010), Դարք (22.08.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

բռատ Վլադ,լավ էլ կշռադատված, մտածված, վերլուվծած ա...Ընդունեք ձեր արծաթե մեդալները :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (22.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Երկրորդ խաղակեսի ավելացված ժամանակում Վիլիա - Ինիեստա - Մեսսի կոմպինացիայի արդյունքում Մեսսին դարձավ հետտրիգի հեղինակ  :Hands Up: 
*
Բարսա 4 - 0 Սևիլիա*  

*2009-10 մրցաշրջանի իսպանական սուպեր գավաթը նվաճված է*  :Hands Up: 

Հոյակապ խաղ էր, մեծ բավականություն ստացա  :Smile: 

Շնորհավորում եմ իսկական ֆուտբոլի բոլոր երկրպագուներին  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:25 ----------




> բռատ Վլադ,լավ էլ կշռադատված, մտածված, վերլուվծած ա...Ընդունեք ձեր արծաթե մեդալները


Միայն ոսկի, Սերխիո, միայն ոսկի  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.08.2010), Դարք (22.08.2010), Երվանդ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա - Սևիլիա*՝ սուպերգավաթի պատասխան խաղի բոլոր գոլերը: Վայելեք  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.08.2010), Երվանդ (23.08.2010), Սամսար (23.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սուպերգավաթակիր ենք :Love:

----------

Լեո (22.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Սուպերգավաթակիր ենք


Ինչպես միշտ

----------

Yellow Raven (22.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Անգլիական «Լիվերպուլ» - ի կիսապաշպան Խավիեր Մասկերանո - ի ճակատագրով այսօր հետաքրքրված են Իսպանական «Բարսելոնան» և «Ռեալ Մադրիդ» - ը:

Այո Բարսելոնան այսօր ունի այդ ֆուտբոլիստի կարիքը, նրան ձեռք բերելով կատալոնական ակումբում կլուծվի բոլոր խնդիրները: Ի դեպ Բարսելոնան ավելի մոտ է կանգնած Մասկերանոյի տրանսվերի կայացմանը: Այս պահին Ռեալը նրա համար առաջարկել է 15 մլն եվրո, իսկ Լիվերպուլը ցանկանում է Մասկերանոյի համար ստանալ մոտ 26 մլն եվրո: Որը որ պատրաստվում է Բարսելոնան վճարել ֆուտբոլիստի համար: 

Պեպը կխոսի միայն նրա մասին ա՛յն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն ֆուտբոլիստը կապտանռնագույնների կազմում կլինի:

----------


## Արծիվ

> *Բարսա - Սևիլիա*՝ սուպերգավաթի պատասխան խաղի բոլոր գոլերը: Վայելեք


Մեսսին ծնվել է Բարսելոնայի համար այլ ոչ թե Արգենտինայի, միևնույն է նա երբեք էլ իր տեղը չի գտնի ազգային հավաքականում, նույնը կարող եմ ասել Բրազիլ2014 համար:

----------


## Սամսար

> Մեսսին ծնվել է Բարսելոնայի համար այլ ոչ թե Արգենտինայի, միևնույն է նա երբեք էլ իր տեղը չի գտնի ազգային հավաքականում, նույնը կարող եմ ասել Բրազիլ2014 համար:


Չավին ու Ինիեստան ում ուզենաս ռմբարկու կսարքեն, նույնիսկ Քարամյան եղբայրներին։

----------

Լեո (25.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Չավին ու Ինիեստան ում ուզենաս ռմբարկու կսարքեն, նույնիսկ Քարամյան եղբայրներին։


*Հակընդդեմ հայց*: Քարամյան եղբայրները ում հանճարեղ փոխանցումները ուզենաս կարող են «պոլնի պրոգրամ» փչացնել, նույնիսկ Չավիի ու Ինիեստայի:

----------

Yellow Raven (25.08.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

լրագրողը ասում ա այն, որ Աշխարհի առաջնությունից հետո իսպանիայում երբ տոնում էին Պիկեն Ֆաբրեգասին Բարսելոնայի մայկա էր հագցրել:
Ու Պեպի պատասխանը  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (25.08.2010), Yellow Raven (25.08.2010), Դարք (25.08.2010), Երվանդ (26.08.2010), Լեո (25.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> լրագրողը ասում ա այն, որ Աշխարհի առաջնությունից հետո իսպանիայում երբ տոնում էին Պիկեն Ֆաբրեգասին Բարսելոնայի մայկա էր հագցրել:
> Ու Պեպի պատասխանը


Խմածա աչքիս :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Փաստորեն Պիկեն Բարսելոնայից դուրս լավ էլ ուրախ տղա ա  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Պիկեի դիագնոզը տվեց  :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Ես էլ նոր Բարսա ՏՎ էի նայում մեկել մի պահ ցույց էին տալիս Պիկեյի կապիկությունները, խոսքի դուրս էր եկել մարդամեջ ու մարդկանց իրա բջջայինով նկարում էր կամ խնդրում էր իր ֆանատներին իր հետ իրա հեռախոսով նկարվել ու էլ հասցեներ վերցնում որ նկար ուղարկի :LOL:

----------


## Սամսար

> Փաստորեն Պիկեն Բարսելոնայից դուրս լավ էլ ուրախ տղա ա


Պույոլի ձեռի տակ, ով ուզենաս, լուրջ տղա կլինի, նույնիսկ՝ խիստ, մեկ մեկ էլ՝ դաժան։ Հակընդդեմ հայց տալ չկա։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:30 ----------




> *Հակընդդեմ հայց*: Քարամյան եղբայրները ում հանճարեղ փոխանցումները ուզենաս կարող են «պոլնի պրոգրամ» փչացնել, նույնիսկ Չավիի ու Ինիեստայի:


Հույս ունեմ, Քարամյաններից հատուցում չես ուզում. իրանց դատ չկա։

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Բարսելոնան ամենա լավ խումբն է, սակայն չեմ թերագնհատի մյուս խմբերին և նրանց երկրպագուներին: Բարսելոնան ամենա ամենան ա :Love:  :Hands Up:  :Bux:  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Inna (27.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.08.2010), Երվանդ (26.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարսելոնան ամենա լավ խումբն է, սակայն չեմ թերագնհատի մյուս խմբերին և նրանց երկրպագուներին: Բարսելոնան ամենա ամենան ա


Բարսելոնան մենակ խումբ չի, աբելյան խումբա, օղակ... Ես կասեի նույնիսկ դաշտ :Jpit:

----------

Inna (27.08.2010), Եգանյան Նունե (27.08.2010)

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Ես Ձեր հետ չհամաձայնելու ոչ մի պատճառ չունեմ Դուք շա~տ ճիշտ եք: :Ok:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.08.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Եվս մեկ ձեռք բերում, կարծում եմ շնորհավորելու կարիք կա :Smile:  Բարսայի պաշտոնական կայքում հայտնում են որ Բարսելոնան և Լիվերպուլը համաձայնության են եկել Խավիեր Մասկերանոյի Կատալոնիա տեղափոխման հարցով…  Մասկերանոն  կժամանի Բարսելոնա այս շաբաթ-կիրակի, կանցնի բուժ զննում և կստորագրի քառամյա պայմանագիր :Hands Up: 
*ԱՂԲՅՈՒՐ*

----------

Inna (27.08.2010), Yellow Raven (27.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.08.2010), Լեո (27.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կիսապաշտպան պետք էր ամեն դեպքում :Smile: 
Բարի գալուստ, Խավիեր :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Շուտով կսկսվի Մասկերանոյի իսկական աստեղային ժամը  :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Իմիջի այլոց հիացած եմ նորեկ Ադրիանոյի խաղով, ով տեսել է Գամփերի գավաթի խաղարկությունը կհամաձայնվի ինձ հետ, ի դեպ Ադրիանոն և Պինտոն միակ ֆուտբոլիստներն էին որ խաղացին 90 րոպե (տեղի է ունեցել 9 փոփոխություն) և երկուսն ել լավագույններից էին այդ խաղում:
Ավելացնեմ որ, ինձ ուրախացրեց այն փաստը որ հարձակման ձախ կողմում գրեթե իդեալական էին համագործակցում միմյանց հետ Ադրիանոն և Վիյան, այսպիսով աջ կողմից Մեսսի-Ալվեշ զույգին մյուս թևում կարող է մրցակցել Վիյա - Ադրիանո զույգը, իսկ աշխարհի չեմպիոնների գերակշռության հետևանքով այս տարվա Բարսայի թիմային խաղը ավելի կատարյալ տեսք է ստացել, նաև երևում է Պեպի նորամուծությունները և նոր ստրատեգիական որոշումները ի տարբերություն անցած տարվա արդեն հնացած և բացահայտված խաղաոճին:
Մի խոսքով Ռեալ բռնվի :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Մի խոսքով Ռեալ բռնվի


 Գև ջան, էդ շատ լավ ա, որ Բարսայի խաղում թարմացումներ են նկատվում, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ուներ էստեղ Ռեալը  :Xeloq:  
Էդ նույնն ա, ինչ գերժամանակակից կործանիչ ինքնաթիռ արտադրես ու ասես՝ կուկուռուզնիկ բռնվիր  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Այսօր կմեկնարկի Լա Լիգայի 2010-11թթ մրցաշրջանը  :Yahoo:   :Love: 

Բարսան իր առաջին խաղը կանցկացնի վաղը (օգօստսոի 29-ին), Սանտանդերի Ռասնինգի դեմ, , Երևանի ժամանակով 22:00,  մրցակցի հարկի տակ՝ Estadio El Sardinero մարզադաշտում  :Smile: 

Դե ինչ, հաջողություն մաղթենք Իսպանիայի *քսանակի* չեմպիոնին Լա Լիգայի գավաթը 21-րդ անգամ նվաճելու ճանապարհին  :Smile:   :Love:   :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.08.2010), Երվանդ (29.08.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Իբռային ռադ էն անում? :LOL:  Դարի գործարքն էր, Էտո'օ + 46.000.000, որ հիմա Միլանին ծախեն մակսիմում 25-30-ով...

----------


## Լեո

> Իբռային ռադ էն անում? Դարի գործարքն էր, *Էտո'օ + 46.000.000*, որ հիմա Միլանին ծախեն մակսիմում 25-30-ով...


Էտոո + 46 մլն չէր, պարզապես 46 մլն էր: Էտոոն տրանսֆերի պահին ազատ ֆուտբոլիսի կարգավիճակ ուներ, և Բարսան չէր կարող նրան որպես գործարքի մաս օգտագործել: Պարզապես էնպես ստացվեց, որ Էտոոն ցակնացավ գնալ Ինտեր, իսկ Բարսան հարմար գտավ 46 մլն-ով գնել Իբրային  :Smile: 

Իսկ ռադ անելու մասին պետք չէ հիշել, կարծում եմ իսկական ռադ անողին բոլորս էլ լավ ենք ճանաչում: Եթե կա Վիլիա, ապա Իբրայի հնարավոր հեռանալը կարելի է տրամաբանական համարվել, իսկ այ թե ինչու վտարվեցին Ռոբբենն ու Սնեյդերը, դա ոչ ոք չհասկացավ  :Smile: 

Էնպես որ արի թողնենք հեգնանքը  :Wink:

----------

GevSky (29.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> Գև ջան, էդ շատ լավ ա, որ Բարսայի խաղում թարմացումներ են նկատվում, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ուներ էստեղ Ռեալը  
> Էդ նույնն ա, ինչ գերժամանակակից կործանիչ ինքնաթիռ արտադրես ու ասես՝ կուկուռուզնիկ բռնվիր


Ընդ որում, կուկուռուզնիկը ինչքան էլ «տույնինգ» անես, մեկ ա, կուկուռուզնիկ ա մնալու։

----------

Լեո (29.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ընդ որում, կուկուռուզնիկը ինչքան էլ «տույնինգ» անես, մեկ ա, կուկուռուզնիկ ա մնալու։


Կործանիչի ու կուկուռուզնիկի թեման շարունակելով  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Էտոո + 46 մլն չէր, պարզապես 46 մլն էր: Էտոոն տրանսֆերի պահին ազատ ֆուտբոլիսի կարգավիճակ ուներ, և Բարսան չէր կարող նրան որպես գործարքի մաս օգտագործել: Պարզապես էնպես ստացվեց, որ Էտոոն ցակնացավ գնալ Ինտեր, իսկ Բարսան հարմար գտավ 46 մլն-ով գնել Իբրային 
> 
> Իսկ ռադ անելու մասին պետք չէ հիշել, կարծում եմ իսկական ռադ անողին բոլորս էլ լավ ենք ճանաչում: Եթե կա Վիլիա, ապա Իբրայի հնարավոր հեռանալը կարելի է տրամաբանական համարվել, իսկ այ թե ինչու վտարվեցին Ռոբբենն ու Սնեյդերը, դա ոչ ոք չհասկացավ 
> 
> Էնպես որ արի թողնենք հեգնանքը


 Ինֆորմացիադ սխալա Լեո ջան, Էտո'ո գործարքի մեջ գնահատվել էր 20մլն եվրո, ընդհանուր գործարքի արժեքը 66 մլն եվրո էր կազմել: Սա էլ խոսքերիս ապացույցը: Էս իմ տեսած ամենաաբսուրդ գործարքն էր:


Ռոբբենը ու Սնեյդերը հեռացան, քանի որ եկան Ռոնալդուն ու Կական, ավելի քան տրամաբանական փոփոխություն :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Տե՞սել եք  :Wink:

----------


## Սամսար

Հանգիստ, արժանապատիվ ու գեղեցիկ խաղ. Բարսան այսպես հաղթեց առաջին տուրում Լա Լիգայի ոմն Ռասինգին, ի տարբերություն կուկուռուզնիկի...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսպանիայի հավաքականի և Բարսելոնայի հիմնական կազմի հարձակվող Դավիդ Վիլյան գոհ է Բարսայում իր ներկայիս վիճակից: Վիլյան նշում է, որ ինքը խնդիր չի ունեցել՝ թիմի խաղին հարմարվելու, և իր գործերը շատ լավ են իր նոր ակումբում՝ Բարսելոնայում: Նա երեկ՝ Իսպանիայի առաջնության առաջին տուրում, դարձավ 3 անպատասխան գոլերից  մեկի հեղինակ՝ «Ռասինգի» հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ:



Երեկ՝ Իսպանիայի առաջանության առաջին տուրում, վնասվածք է ստացել Բարսելոնայի հիմնական կազմի կիսապաշտպան Չավին: Հայտնի է, որ նա ստացել է ծնկի վնասվածք: Չավին այսօր կանցնի բուժզննում, որից հետո պարզ կլինի, թե ինչքան ժամանակ կտևի նրա ապաքինումը:

----------

Moonwalker (30.08.2010), Yellow Raven (30.08.2010), Դարք (30.08.2010), Սամսար (30.08.2010)

----------


## zanazan

եթե չեմ սխալվում, Armenia TV-ն ել ցույց չի տալու հա Իսպանիայի  խաղերը? (մի լավ բան ուներ են ել...) 
Բա հիմա ինչ ենք անելու :Sad:  ?

----------


## Ambrosine

> եթե չեմ սխալվում, Armenia TV-ն ել ցույց չի տալու հա Իսպանիայի  խաղերը? (մի լավ բան ուներ են ել...) 
> Բա հիմա ինչ ենք անելու ?


Արմենիան անցյալ տարի էլ չի ցուցադրել Լա լիգան: Հայ թիվին է ցուցադրել: Այդ մասին հատուկ թեմա ունենք՝
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...47#post2081847

----------

Սամսար (30.08.2010)

----------


## zanazan

*Astgh* ջան , չես հավատա երևի, ծիծաղից սաղ օֆիսով մեռանք որ պատմեցի իմ հարցի ու քո պատասխանի մասին...
Ամբողջ հարցը նրանում ա, որ ես տենց խաղ չի եղել որ բաց թողնեմ անցաց տարի, ու հա, Hay TV-ով եյ նայում.
Հիմա նստած մտածում եմ թե ինչի եյ երեկ նստած Armenia-ին նայում, ու անընդհատ քֆուր մֆուր տալի որ ետ խաղը ցույց չեն տալի...
Պահի տակ Սուրիկ Բաղդասարյանի վախտերն եյ գնացել...  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Մյուս անգամ ետքան չեմ խմի...

----------

Ambrosine (30.08.2010), Yellow Raven (30.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ռասինգի դեմ խաղում Բարսան ցույց տվեց, որ նույն չեմպիոնական տրամադրվածությունն ունի նոր մրցաշրջանում ևս, իսկ Ռեալը կրկին ապացուցեց, որ իր կոչում է լինել անհույս հետապնդող  :Smile: 

Շնորհավորում եմ իսկական ֆուտբոլի բոլոր երկրպագուներին  :Smile:

----------

GevSky (31.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իբրահիմովիչի գնալով Բոյանն ավելի շատ շանս կստանա, ինչն իմ համար բավականին ուրախալի փաստ է :Smile:

----------

GevSky (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էկեք փաստենք որ Իբրան էլ իր զգալի դերն ու տեղը ունեցավ Բարսա - ում: Եկեք հիշենք նրա գոլը Ռեալ - ի հետ խաղի ժամանակ: Թերևս այդ էլ մեծ գործ է Սուպեր Կլասիկո - ին գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դառնալը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էկեք փաստենք որ Իբրան էլ իր զգալի դերն ու տեղը ունեցավ Բարսա - ում: Եկեք հիշենք նրա գոլը Ռեալ - ի հետ խաղի ժամանակ: Թերևս այդ էլ մեծ գործ է Սուպեր Կլասիկո - ին գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դառնալը:


Բարսելոնայի կենտրոնական հարձակվողի համար քիչա Կլասսիկոյում խփած մի հատ գոլն ու առաջնության 16 գոլերը :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բարսելոնայի կենտրոնական հարձակվողի համար քիչա Կլասսիկոյում խփած մի հատ գոլն ու առաջնության 16 գոլերը


Համամիտ եմ, դրա համար էլ Իբրան լքեց Բարսան:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էտո'ո մենք քեզ դեռ հիշում ենք :Smile: 
Հուսանք Վիլյան կստիպի մոռանալ քո գոյության մասին :Jpit:

----------

Inna (02.09.2010), Լեո (30.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Էտո'ո մենք քեզ դեռ հիշում ենք
> Հուսանք Վիլյան կստիպի մոռանալ քո գոյության մասին


Ես Ռոնալդինյոյին էլ դեռ հիշում եմ... չնայած երբեք էլ չեմ մոռանա  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես Ռոնալդինյոյին էլ դեռ հիշում եմ... չնայած երբեք էլ չեմ մոռանա


Ես էլ իմ հիշում, բայց որպես ուղղակի հուշա մնում իր գոլերն իմ մոտ... Իսկ հիմա մենք ունենք Մեսսի, ով վայրկյան անգամ չի թողնում, որ կարոտեմ Ռոնալդինյոյին :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես էլ իմ հիշում, բայց որպես ուղղակի հուշա մնում իր գոլերն իմ մոտ... Իսկ հիմա մենք ունենք Մեսսի, ով վայրկյան անգամ չի թողնում, որ կարոտեմ Ռոնալդինյոյին


Մեսսին Մեսսի ա, Մեսսին մեծություն ա, չենք քննարկում  :Cool:  Բայց Ռոնալդինոյն էլ Ռոնալդինյո էր, ինքն էլ էր մեծություն, իրեն էլ չենք քննարկում  :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:45 ----------

Ըստ իս այն, ինչ անում էր Ռոնալդինյոն, Մեսսին չի անում ու երևի չի էլ կարող անել: Մեսսիի ամբողջ հզորությունը իր ֆանտաստիկ արագության մեջ ա: Աշխարհում ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստ Մեսսիի նման չի կարող նման բարձր արագության ժամանակ այդքան կտրուկ փոխել վազքի ուղղությունը՝ իր հետ տանելով գնդակը:

Բայց Ռոնիի հմայքը լրիվ ուրիշ էր: Նա ուղղակի ֆուտբոլային աճպարար էր, նրա շարժումները ուղղակի հմայում էին: Հիշեք Չելսիի դեպրասը խփած գնդակը (youtube-ից կգտեմ կտեղադրեմ)  :Love:  Նրա խափսերն անկրկնելի էին  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:52 ----------




> Հիշեք Չելսիի դեպրասը խփած գնդակը (youtube-ից կգտեմ կտեղադրեմ)


Ահա այդ գոլը: Ըստ իս Ռոնիի լավագույն գոլերից մեկը  :Love: 




---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:57 ----------

Իսկ սա Ռոնիի կատարմամբ իմ ամենասիրած գոլն ա (նրա առաջին գոլը այդ խաղում)  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.08.2010), Դարք (30.08.2010)

----------


## Taurus

Ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ա, մնում ա հարձակման գծում վնասվածքները քիչ լինեն, թե չե կանգնում ենք լուրջ խնդիրների առջև

----------


## Սամսար

Ժող, Մեսսին դեռ շատ ունի հասնելու Ռոնալդինյոյին, ում փոխանցման կուլտուրան, մտածողության արագությունը, դաշտ տեսնելու  կարողությունը, անսպասելիության գործոնը շատ ավելի մեծ ու հզոր էին։ Երկրորդ Գաուչոյի դեռ երկար ենք սպասելու

----------


## GevSky

> Ժող, Մեսսին դեռ շատ ունի հասնելու Ռոնալդինյոյին, ում փոխանցման կուլտուրան, մտածողության արագությունը, դաշտ տեսնելու  կարողությունը, անսպասելիության գործոնը շատ ավելի մեծ ու հզոր էին։ Երկրորդ Գաուչոյի դեռ երկար ենք սպասելու


Ճիշտն ասած քո ասածը իմ մոտ ծիծաղ առաջացրեց, ու գրածիցդ հաստակ երևումա որ դու Մեսսիի խաղերը կամ չես տեսել կամ քիչ տոկոսն ես տեսել որտեղ նա հազվադեպ վատ մարզավիճակումա եղել... էդ երբ տեսար որ Մեսսին Ռոնալդինյոյից դանդաղ մտածեր, կամ դաշտը ավելի վատ տեսներ, կամ փոխանցման կուլտուրան ավելի ցածր լիներ... Ես դրա տեղը կասեի որ նրանք լրիվ տարբեր ոճի ֆուտբոլիստներ են, նա իր առավելություններն ունի մեսսին իր չի կարելի համեմատել, դա նույնա ոնց որ համեմատես Դալիի նկարները Այվազովսկու նկարների հետ, կամ Ռեյ Չարլզի երգերը Շադեյի երգերի հետ...

----------


## Սամսար

> Ճիշտն ասած քո ասածը իմ մոտ ծիծաղ առաջացրեց, ու գրածիցդ հաստակ երևումա որ դու Մեսսիի խաղերը կամ չես տեսել կամ քիչ տոկոսն ես տեսել որտեղ նա հազվադեպ վատ մարզավիճակումա եղել... էդ երբ տեսար որ Մեսսին Ռոնալդինյոյից դանդաղ մտածեր, կամ դաշտը ավելի վատ տեսներ, կամ փոխանցման կուլտուրան ավելի ցածր լիներ... Ես դրա տեղը կասեի որ նրանք լրիվ տարբեր ոճի ֆուտբոլիստներ են, նա իր առավելություններն ունի մեսսին իր չի կարելի համեմատել, դա նույնա ոնց որ համեմատես Դալիի նկարները Այվազովսկու նկարների հետ, կամ Ռեյ Չարլզի երգերը Շադեյի երգերի հետ...


Ի՞նչ տարբեր ոճ։ Տարբերությունն է՞ն ա, որ Ռոնին ձախից ա խաղում, Մեսսին աջից, թե որ երկուսն էլ դրիբլինգ են անում, թե որ էրկուսն էլ պաս պետք ա տան, կամ գոլ խփեն։ 
Մեսսիի լրիվ խաղերն էլ տեսել եմ։ Ու մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ Մեսսին ավելի քիչ բան ա կարում անի, քան Ռոնալդինյոն։

----------


## GevSky

Մեսսին ավելի ունիվերսալ ֆուտբոլիստա քան Ռոնին, Մեսսիի դրիբլինգը լրիվ ուրիշ տիպիա Ռոնիինը ուրիշ... Տենց գցենք Ռեյնելա երգում Շադենել, ու երկուսի ստեղծագործություններում էլ բլյուզ-ջազզ էլէմենտներ են պարունակվում:

----------

Սամսար (31.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Գև ջան, վերջը համարյա հանգեցինք են եզրակացության, որ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա։ Բայց մի հատ Յութուբով նայի էլի, թե Ռոնին ինչ ա անում, ու արդյոք Մեսսին կարողացել է նույնը կամ դրա նման մի բան անի։ Խոսքը դրիբլինգից հետո գոլ խփելու ու գոլային փոխանցում կատարելու մասին ա։
Տուգանայինից գոլ ծփելու մասին չեմ էլ խոսում։

----------


## GevSky

> Գև ջան, վերջը համարյա հանգեցինք են եզրակացության, որ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա։ Բայց մի հատ Յութուբով նայի էլի, թե Ռոնին ինչ ա անում, ու արդյոք Մեսսին կարողացել է նույնը կամ դրա նման մի բան անի։ Խոսքը դրիբլինգից հետո գոլ խփելու ու գոլային փոխանցում կատարելու մասին ա։
> Տուգանայինից գոլ ծփելու մասին չեմ էլ խոսում։


Սամսար ջան բան չունեմ ասելու Ռոնին շատ լավնա կարա նենց բաներ անի որ մեսսին չկարենա, բայց այ վազքի ժամանակ գնդակին ավելի լավա կառավարում և տիրապետում, առդյունավետությունը ավելի բարձրա, գոլ խփելուց ավելի լավ ու արագա ա հաշվարկում ուղղությունը, անկյունը հարվածի նրբությունը, ուժեղ խփի թե թույլ... մանր տարածության մեջ ավելի արդյունավետա գործում քան Ռոնին.. Ռոնիին տարածքա պետք իր հիանալի դրիբլինգը ցույց տալու համար, նա կանգնած դիրքից հետաքրքիր որոշումներա գտնում, իսկ Մեսսին հիմնականում արագության վրայա խաբում հակառակորդին և ավելի մանր ու սահմանափակ տարածության մեջ... Այնպես որ չի կարելի էս դեպքում ասել սա նրանից ուժեղա, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ կարող եմ ասել որ Ռոնիից ավելի արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլիստա Մեսսին և դա փաստա... Ռոնին հրաշ՝ներ կարող է գործել դաշտում, բոլորին զարմացնել բայց գոլ քիչ խփել... Իսկ Մեսսին ավելի սուրա գործում և ավելի քիչա գնդակ կորցնում, քանի-որ շատ մանրա խաղում իսկ դա շատ դժվար է...

----------


## Դարք

Պույոլը վերադարփլ է Բարսելոնա, Իսպանիայի հավաքականի պարապմունքների  ժամանակ ստաված վնասվածքից հետո: Հետազոտությունը ցույց է տվել, որ նա բաց կթողնի 3-4 շաբաթ, 




 Iսկ Կեյտան միևնույն ժամանակ երկարաձգել է պայմանագիրը Բարսայի հետ մինչև 2014 թվականը…

----------

Inna (02.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (01.09.2010), Սամսար (01.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

Իսպանական “Բարսելոնայի” նոր ֆուտբոլիստ Խավիեր Մասկերանոն չի խուսափել  իրականությունից և խոստովանել է, որ չի կարծում, թե կմասնակցի ակումբի բոլոր հանդիոպւմերին, հաղորդում է Marca-ն:

 “Իհարկե, ես չեմ կարող մասնակցել բոլոր հանդիպումներին: Այն դիրքերում, որտեղ ես պետք է հանդես գամ, խաղում են աշխարհի երեք չեմպիոններ: Պետք է հարգել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրենց գործը լավ են կատարում: Իմ նպատակն է օգնել թիմին տիտղոսներ նվաճել:

      Ես շատ հպարտ եմ, որ կարող եմ հանդես գալ  “Բարսելոնայի” ֆուտբոլիստների հետ և սովորել նրանցից: Իսկ իմ դիրքի վերաբերյալ որոշումը պետք է կայացնի մարզիչը: Ես միշտ նրա տրամադրության տակ կլինեմ, երբ նա զգա իմ կարիքը”, - արգենտինացու խոսքերն է մեջբերում Terrikon-ը:

http://www.armsport.am/am/news/4/4/11672/

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:16 ----------

Իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» կիսապաշտպան Անդրես Ինյեստան գոհունակության խոսքեր է ասել ակումբի նոր ձեռքբերման վերաբերյալ: Խոսքը գնում է Արգենտինայի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան Խավիեր Մասկերանոյի մասին, հաղորդում է Marca-ն:

Ինյեստան համոզված է, որ Մասկերանոն շատ օգտակար կլինի կապտանռնագույններին:

«Մասկերանոյի ներկայությունը կուժեղացնի «Բարսելոնայի» կազմը: Ես ճանաչում եմ Խավիերին դեռ այն ժամանակվանից, երբ նա հանդես էր գալիս Իսպանիայի պատանեկան և երիտասարդական հավաքականներում, ճամաչում եմ նաև «Լիվերպուլի» հետ կայացած խաղերի շնորհիվ: Մասկերանոն շատ օգտակար կլինի մեզ, քանի որ նա արդյունավետ է հանդես գալիս ոչ միայն պաշտպանության գոտում, այլ նաև հարձակման», - հայտարարել է Ինյեստան:

http://www.armsport.am/am/news/4/4/11664/

----------

Yellow Raven (02.09.2010), Սամսար (02.09.2010)

----------


## Yeti

խմ, խնդալույա, Մաշերանոն խաղումա Յա-Յա Տուրեի դիրքում, որն էլ չկա թիմում, էտ խի պտի տեղ չունենա կազմում, հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ Կամբիասոից հետո, նա աշխարհի գռեթե լավագույն հենակետային կիսապաշտպանն է:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> խմ, խնդալույա, Մաշերանոն խաղումա Յա-Յա Տուրեի դիրքում, որն էլ չկա թիմում, էտ խի պտի տեղ չունենա կազմում, հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ Կամբիասոից հետո, նա աշխարհի գռեթե լավագույն հենակետային կիսապաշտպանն է:


Որովհետև անցած տարի Տուրեն էլ չուներ տեղ հիմնական կազմում :Jpit:

----------

GevSky (04.09.2010), Inna (02.09.2010)

----------


## Yeti

Հնարավորա, Լա Լիգաին չեի հետևում, բայց իմ տեսած խաղերում ինքը հիմնական կազմ էր, բայց հիմա էլ, բարսը խաղումա 4-5-1, բուսկետս, չավի, ինիեստա, մեսսի, մի դիրքը ազատա մնում, էտ ել Տուրեն էր, հիմա Մասկան, թե սխալ եմ հիշում?? :Smile:

----------


## Սամսար

Յետի ջան, լավ էլ ճիշտ ես հիշում։ Ռասինգի հետ խաղի ժամանակ ՀայԹիՎի-ի մեկնաբանը ասում էր, թե հնարավոր ա, որ Բարսան սկսի ֆուրիայի նման երկու հենակետայինով խաղալ։ Էդ դեպքում կստացվի Բուսկետս-Մասկերանո զույգը։ Չեմ հիշում, դա մեկնաբանի ենթադրությո՞ւնն էր, թե ինչ-որ աղբյուր ուներ։

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, մի վերջին անգամ էլ եմ զգուշացնում՝ առանց լինկի նորություն չդնեք: Հաջորդ անգամ առանց տեղյակ պահելու եմ ջնջելու: Ոչ ժամանակ ունեմ բոլորիդ ՓՄ-ով գրել, որ դա խախտում է, ոչ էլ ժամանակ ունեմ՝ ընկնեմ ձեր դրած հոդվածի լինկը փնտրեմ: Դասերը սկսվում են, ձեր լավ օրերը մնացին անցյալում:*

----------


## Yeti

> Յետի ջան, լավ էլ ճիշտ ես հիշում։ Ռասինգի հետ խաղի ժամանակ ՀայԹիՎի-ի մեկնաբանը ասում էր, թե հնարավոր ա, որ Բարսան սկսի ֆուրիայի նման երկու հենակետայինով խաղալ։ Էդ դեպքում կստացվի Բուսկետս-Մասկերանո զույգը։ Չեմ հիշում, դա մեկնաբանի ենթադրությո՞ւնն էր, թե ինչ-որ աղբյուր ուներ։


Դե, Տուրեն ել հենակետ չի? դաժե էս տարբերակով կոմպենսացվում են....

----------


## Սամսար

Աստղ ջան, հոգեառ հրեշտակ ջան, թե խոսքն իմ գրառման մասին ա, հղումը տվել եմ ազնիվ-ազնիվ։ Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ մենք էլ ենք չէ նորություններ գեներացնում ֆորումում։ Օրինակ, ֆուտբոլասեր ֆորումցիներիս որ թողես, նենց կվերլուծենք ու կմեկնաբանենք խաղերը՝ գնա-գալիս եմ։  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, հոգեառ հրեշտակ ջան, թե խոսքն իմ գրառման մասին ա, հղումը տվել եմ ազնիվ-ազնիվ։ Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ մենք էլ ենք չէ նորություններ գեներացնում ֆորումում։ Օրինակ, ֆուտբոլասեր ֆորումցիներիս որ թողես, նենց կվերլուծենք ու կմեկնաբանենք խաղերը՝ գնա-գալիս եմ։


Սամսար ջան, անկեղծ ասած՝ քո գրառումներից և ոչ մեկի հետ էլ չէի  :Jpit:  Որ գրառման որ հետ էի, ես արդեն լինկեր ավելացրել եմ: Իսկ այն, որ ֆուտբոլասեր ակումբցիները կարող են մեկնաբանել ու վերլուծել խաղերը, ես բնավ չեմ կասկածում: Ընդհակառակը, միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե այստեղ հենց նման քննարկում լինի, ոչ թե այլ կայքերից ուրիշների մտքերի պատճենները կարդալ: Ու, բնականաբար, կողջունվեն այն գրառումները, որոնք զերծ կլինեն լրագրողական ոճից: Այսինքն՝ կզգացվի, որ այդ մարդն է գրել /նկատի չունեմ՝ տառասխալներն այնքան շատ լինեն, որ զգացվի/: Կա շարադրելու ձև, դա առաջին դասարանից շարադրություն գրելով են սովորում: Թե չէ երկու տող նորություն գրելը ու գրառումը մի քանի նկարներով մեծացնելը դեռ սեփական մտքերի շարադրում չէ:

----------

Սամսար (02.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, մի վերջին անգամ էլ եմ զգուշացնում՝ առանց լինկի նորություն չդնեք: Հաջորդ անգամ առանց տեղյակ պահելու եմ ջնջելու: Ոչ ժամանակ ունեմ բոլորիդ ՓՄ-ով գրել, որ դա խախտում է, ոչ էլ ժամանակ ունեմ՝ ընկնեմ ձեր դրած հոդվածի լինկը փնտրեմ: Դասերը սկսվում են, ձեր լավ օրերը մնացին անցյալում:*


Այսինքն եթե ինձ զանգեց բարկամս Իսպանիայից ու ասեց որ Ֆաբրեգասը արդեն տեղափոխվելա Բարսելոնա, ես այդ տեղեկությունը տեղադրելիս աղբյուրը ի՞նչպես պետք է նշեմ, գրե՞մ "Իսպանիացի իմ ընկեր"

----------

Inna (03.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն եթե ինձ զանգեց բարկամս Իսպանիայից ու ասեց որ Ֆաբրեգասը արդեն տեղափոխվելա Բարսելոնա, ես այդ տեղեկությունը տեղադրելիս աղբյուրը ի՞նչպես պետք է նշեմ, գրե՞մ "Իսպանիացի իմ ընկեր"


Հա՛, պետք է գրես «Նոր Իսպանիայից ընկերս զանգեց ու ասաց, որ...», որ կարդացողն էլ իր համար գնահատի արժանահավատության աստիճանը:

----------

Ambrosine (03.09.2010), GevSky (04.09.2010), Դարք (03.09.2010), Լեո (03.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հա՛, պետք է գրես «Նոր Իսպանիայից ընկերս զանգեց ու ասաց, որ...», որ կարդացողն էլ իր համար գնահատի արժանահավատության աստիճանը:


Որոշողը դուք էք, ոնց կասե՛ք:  :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Բրազիլիացի Ռոբինյոն, ով մի քանի օր առաջ Մանչեստեր Սիթիից տեղափոխվեց Միլան (կնքելով քառամյա պայմանագիր), խոստովանել է. *«Բարսան եղել և մնում է առաջատար: Այս պահին նա ուժեղագույն ակումբն է աշխարհում»*: Նա նաև ասել է, որ իրեն դուր է գալիս հետևել Բարսայի խաղին, ինչպես նաև այն, որ Բարսան գերազանցում է իր բոլոր մրցակիցներին խաղադաշտի բոլոր հատվածներում:

Մանրամասները՝ http://www.fcbarcelona.com/web/engli...903112722.html

Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները, հեռանալով Ռեալից, ազատ կարողանում են արտահայտել իրենց *իսկական* մտքերը, էդ լավ ա  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:21 ----------

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Ռաուլի անկեղծ խոստովանությանը  :Jpit:

----------

GevSky (05.09.2010), Inna (06.09.2010), Սամսար (05.09.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> իսկական[/B] մտքերը, էդ լավ ա 
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:21 ----------
> 
> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Ռաուլի անկեղծ խոստովանությանը


 էլ ինչ ասեմ են իսկական մտքերի մասին , որ հիմնված են օբիժնիկության վրա... Ռաուլի մասին էլ՝չերազես :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Հետաքրքիր է ինչի չկան Պիկեն ու Պեդրոն և Ինիեստան ինչի է ձախ հարձակվողի դիրքում: Լավ փորձենք չկասկածել Պեպի իպրովիզների վրա...
Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ Մասկերանոյին տեսնել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կփորձարկեն նրան :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (10.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Հետաքրքիր է ինչի չկան Պիկեն ու Պեդրոն և *Ինիեստան ինչի է ձախ հարձակվողի դիրքում:* Լավ փորձենք չկասկածել Պեպի իպրովիզների վրա...
> Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ Մասկերանոյին տեսնել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կփորձարկեն նրան


Ընդգծված մասը իմպրովիզացիա չէ, բազմիցս նման երևույթի ականատես ենք: Դա Ինիեստայի լավագույն դիրքն ա ըստ իս :Ճ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:04 ----------




> էլ ինչ ասեմ են իսկական մտքերի մասին , որ հիմնված են օբիժնիկության վրա... Ռաուլի մասին էլ՝չերազես


 Դե հա, ճիշտ ես, Ռեալը աբիժնիկներ տալու մեծ դպրոց ա …Ճ

----------


## Սերխիո

ետ նրանից ա, որ գիտակցում են՝ Ռեալից հետո անկում ա սպասվում :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հետաքրքիր է ինչի չկան Պիկեն ու Պեդրոն և Ինիեստան ինչի է ձախ հարձակվողի դիրքում: Լավ փորձենք չկասկածել Պեպի իպրովիզների վրա...
> Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ Մասկերանոյին տեսնել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կփորձարկեն նրան


Հա չկասկածելով Պեպի հոտառության վրա, բայց մի մեծ «բայց» կա, Մաքսվելը փաստորեն ենքան կա, որ խաղումա պիկեի փոխարեն՞ եթե չկար ձախ պաշտպան, ապա ուղղակի կարող էր Պույոլն ու Աբիլդալը շարժվել դեպի ձախ, իսկ Պիկեն էլ արդեն կխաղար իր դիրքում: Տեսնենք  :Smile:  մի գուցե ավելի գեղեցիկ ու արդյունավետ ստացվի, ով գիտի  :Blush:  Պեպը մի բան գիտի  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Հա չկասկածելով Պեպի հոտառության վրա, բայց մի մեծ «բայց» կա, Մաքսվելը փաստորեն ենքան կա, որ խաղումա պիկեի փոխարեն՞ եթե չկար ձախ պաշտպան, ապա ուղղակի կարող էր Պույոլն ու Աբիլդալը շարժվել դեպի ձախ, իսկ Պիկեն էլ արդեն կխաղար իր դիրքում: Տեսնենք  մի գուցե ավելի գեղեցիկ ու արդյունավետ ստացվի, ով գիտի  Պեպը մի բան գիտի


Հա Մակսվելը հարձակման գծում ավելի ակտիվա խաղում, իսկ Պիկեն երևի հանգստանումա, իմիջիայլոց նորեկ Ադրիանոնել վատ տպավորություն չի թողնում, հավանական եմ համարում Ադրիանո-Կեյտա փոփոխությունը և Բուսկետս-Մասկերանո, Նաև Ինիեստա-Պեդրո/Բոյան կամ Պույոլ-Պիկե : Վերջինը շատ հավանականա որովհետև Պույոլը վնասվածքից նորա ապաքինվել դժվար 90 րոպե խաղա:

----------


## GevSky

Ներում բեկում չկա, իրարից նեղանալ չկա :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հետաքրքիր է ինչի չկան Պիկեն ու Պեդրոն և Ինիեստան ինչի է ձախ հարձակվողի դիրքում: Լավ փորձենք չկասկածել Պեպի իպրովիզների վրա...
> Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ Մասկերանոյին տեսնել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կփորձարկեն նրան


Էս նույն Ռասինգի խաղի ներկայացված կազմնա(չնայած վերջին պահին Պիկեն Պույոլի տեղը սկսեց խաղը), չեմ կարծում, թե Հերկուլեսի հետ էլ նույն կազմով կխաղա Բարսելոնան :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

Բարսային ամենաշատն են սիրում

Եվրոպական ակումբային թագը «Բարսելոնան» զիջել է «Ինտերին»: Բայց ոչ երկրպագուների սրտերում: Իսպանական ակումբը շարունակում է Եվրոպայի ամենահայտնի թիմը մնալ: Նրա երկրպագուների բանակը գնալով ավելանում է և արդեն կազմում է 57,8 մլն մարդ: Այդպիսին են Sport Markt գերմանական ընկերության  այսօր հրապարակված ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքները:
Կատալոնացիներին հետևում է նրանց պատմական մրցակիցը`«Ռեալը»: Վերջիններիս հաջորդում են անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը» եւ «Չելսին», ինչպես նաև գերմանական «Բավարիան»: Եվրոպայի ակումբային չեմպիոն «Ինտերը» զբաղեցնում է ընդամենը ութերորդ հորիզոնականը:
*Համաձայն այդ իսկ ուսումնասիրության, «Բարսելոնան» նշանակալիորեն ավելացրել է երկրպագուների քանակը' այն 2009թ-ի համեմատ ավելացնելով 13,6 մլն-ով: Միևնույն ժամանակ «Ռեալը» կորցրել է 10 մլն երկրպագու:
*

----------

Inna (11.09.2010), Yellow Raven (10.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (10.09.2010), Դարք (10.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բարսային ամենաշատն են սիրում
> 
> Եվրոպական ակումբային թագը «Բարսելոնան» զիջել է «Ինտերին»: Բայց ոչ երկրպագուների սրտերում: Իսպանական ակումբը շարունակում է Եվրոպայի ամենահայտնի թիմը մնալ: Նրա երկրպագուների բանակը գնալով ավելանում է և արդեն կազմում է 57,8 մլն մարդ: Այդպիսին են Sport Markt գերմանական ընկերության  այսօր հրապարակված ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքները:
> Կատալոնացիներին հետևում է նրանց պատմական մրցակիցը`«Ռեալը»: Վերջիններիս հաջորդում են անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը» եւ «Չելսին», ինչպես նաև գերմանական «Բավարիան»: Եվրոպայի ակումբային չեմպիոն «Ինտերը» զբաղեցնում է ընդամենը ութերորդ հորիզոնականը:
> *Համաձայն այդ իսկ ուսումնասիրության, «Բարսելոնան» նշանակալիորեն ավելացրել է երկրպագուների քանակը' այն 2009թ-ի համեմատ ավելացնելով 13,6 մլն-ով: Միևնույն ժամանակ «Ռեալը» կորցրել է 10 մլն երկրպագու:
> *


Զգույշ եղեք Ռեալի երկրպագուներ  :Tongue:

----------

Inna (11.09.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Պետքա զգույշ լինել չկորել :Smile:

----------

Inna (11.09.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Շնորհավոր բոլորին հիանալի ձևով նշված Կատալոնիայի օրվա կապակցությամբ  :Jpit:   :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (12.09.2010), Armen.181 (12.09.2010), Inna (12.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հերկուլեսը տղեքին իջացրեց երկնքից, արդեն խելքի կգան հուսով եմ :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Եթե առասպելական Հերկուլեսը առյուծի բերան էր ճղում, ապա ֆուտբոլային Հերկուլեսը ճղեց նապաստակի բերանը...

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե առասպելական Հերկուլեսը առյուծի բերան էր ճղում, ապա ֆուտբոլային Հերկուլեսը ճղեց նապաստակի բերանը...


Սերխիո ջան, սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ, եղբայր: Նման ուրախության առիթներ դու տարին մեկ-երկու անգամ ես ունենում  :Jpit: 

Նախանցած տարի Լա լիգայի նորեկ Նումանսիային էլ Բարսան առաջին տուրում պարտվեց, բայց դրան հետևեց դրիմ-մրցաշրջանը: Էնպես որ սպասենք լավ նորությունների  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (13.09.2010), Սամսար (19.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

:Bux: *Եվս մեկ հաղթանակ* Բարսելոնա  5-1  Պանատինաիկոս :Hands Up: 

*22'  Լ. Մեսսի
33'  Դ. Վիլյա
45'  Լ. Մեսսի
78'  Պ. Ռոդրիգես
90'  Դ. Ալվես*

----------

Yellow Raven (15.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (15.09.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Բարսելոնա - Պանատինաիկոս խաղից առաջ լրագրողների այն հարցին, թե արդյոք Հերկուլեսից պարտությունը չի վկայում, որ Բարսան անկում է ապրում  Գվարդիոլան պատասխանեց, որ խոսելը դրանք լրագրողների գործն է, իսկ իր գործը առանց խոսքի ցույց տալն է, և որ լրագրողները կստանան իրենց պատասխանները խաղից հետո և առանց հարցազրույցի... 
Աղբյուր՝ fcbarcelona.cat
Դե ինչ հարգելի լրագրողներ շնորհավորում եմ գեղեցիկ պատասխան ստանալու համար, և իհարկե այն առթիվ որ ձեր նյութերը կլինեն պատահականության մասին այլ ոչ թե Բարսայի անկում…
Առյուծը, երբ մի քայլ հետ է դնում նշանակում է հարձակումը մահացու է լինելու :Smile:

----------

Inna (15.09.2010), zanazan (18.09.2010), Լեո (16.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկ Մեսսիի խաղից հերթական անգամ ահռելի բավականություն ստացա :Love:

----------

Inna (16.09.2010), Երվանդ (17.09.2010)

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ_ն միշտ էլ առաջատար է եղել և իր վերջին խաղով ապացուցեց, որ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻՑ լավը ՉԿԱ

----------

Inna (16.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (16.09.2010), Երվանդ (17.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

*Պիկե. Մեսսիի և Ռոնալդուի միջև անդունդ է*

   “Բարսելոնայի” պաշտպան Խերարդ Պիկեն կարծում է, որ ներկա պահի դրությամբ անիմաստ է իր խաղընկեր Մեսսիին համեմատել Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուի հետ, ում հետ Պիկեն հանդես է եկել “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդում”:

   “Հիմա նրանց միջև անդունդ է, իսկ Մեսսին ամեն օր ապացուցում է, որ այդ փաստն անվիճելի է: Երբեմն այդ թեմայով խոսակցություններն այնքան անհեթեթ են թվում, որ անհասկանալի է դառնում, թե որտեղից են դրանք ծագել”, - Պիկեի խոսքերն է մեջբերում Tribal Football-ը:

Աղբյուր` http://armsport.am/

----------

Yellow Raven (18.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (16.09.2010), Եգանյան Նունե (16.09.2010), Երվանդ (17.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Պիկեի գլխի վնասվածքը շատ լուրջ ա:

----------

Armen.181 (17.09.2010), REAL_ist (16.09.2010), Սերխիո (18.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

*Ինյեստա. Ատլետիկոն պատմականորեն անհարմար հակառակորդ է*

Բարսելոնայի» կիսապաշտպան Անդրես Ինյեստան հայտարարել է, որ իր թիմին  դժվար հանդիպում է սպասվում Իսպանիայի առաջնության 3-րդ տուրի «Ատլետիկոյի» դեմ խաղում:

«Ատլետիկոն» հաղթել է Եվրոպայի Սուպերգավաթը, հաղթել է առաջնության երկու մեկնարկային խաղերը,  ունի ուժեղ խաղացողներ, որոնք գտնվում են լավ մարզավիճակում: Նրանց դեմ խաղը դժվար կլինի:

Մադրիդյան թիմի շատ ֆուտբոլիստներ խաղում են հավաքականներում, «Ատլետիկոն» աշխարհի լավագույն թիմերից է:

«Նախորդ տարի մենք զիջեցինք «Ատլետիկոյին»: Դա մեզ համար պատմականորեն անհարմար հակառակորդ է, մեզ անհրաժեշտ է մեր առաջադրանքը կատարել և ուղղել մադրիդցիների հետ խաղերի վիճակագրությունը: Կաշխատենք խաղալ սովորականի նման, որովհետև չենք կարող այլ կերպ գործել»,-Ինյեստային մեջբերում է Goal.com-ը:

Աղբյուր ` http://armsport.am/

----------

Yellow Raven (18.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (17.09.2010), Եգանյան Նունե (17.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Պիկեի գլխի վնասվածքը շատ լուրջ ա:


Բայց դե տղեն ճիշտ բան ա ասել  :Wink:

----------

Inna (17.09.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Բայց դե տղեն ճիշտ բան ա ասել


Հիմա ճիշտ բան ասողների գլուխը ծակա :LOL:  Էդ տղեն ուրիշների պես լրջին չի տալիս ու դիպլոմատ չի ինքնել մտքով անցելա ասելա, համենայն դեպս Օզիլի պես էժանաբար չի հայտարարել որ ուրախանումա Բարսայի սայթաքումներից :Wink:

----------


## zanazan

> Առյուծը, երբ մի քայլ հետ է դնում նշանակում է հարձակումը մահացու է լինելու


ոնց որ կասեր մեր Ջիգոն - էտ ըտենց ա...

այ Ատլետիկի հետ խաղից հետո ինձ թվում է Բարսաի հետագա խաղի, թույլ և ուժեղ կողմերի մասին քննարկելու իսկական ժամանակը կլինի...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց դե տղեն ճիշտ բան ա ասել


Ու ինքն էլ երևի իր ասածին չի հավատացել: Ասում եմ չէ՞, վնասվածքը լուրջ ա, Մադրիդում բուժման կուրսեր պետք ա անցնի  :Wink: 



> Հիմա ճիշտ բան ասողների գլուխը ծակա Էդ տղեն ուրիշների պես լրջին չի տալիս ու դիպլոմատ չի ինքնել մտքով անցելա ասելա, համենայն դեպս Օզիլի պես էժանաբար չի հայտարարել որ ուրախանումա Բարսայի սայթաքումներից


Օզիլն էլ Վիեննայի դիվանագիտական ակադեմիայի դիպլոմ չունի, ինչ մտածել ա, էն էլ ասել ա: Էդ ո՞նց եղավ՝ Օզիլի ասածը էժանագին էր, Պիկեինը՝ սրտաբուխ, ճշմարիտ: Հաաա՜, Օզիլի գլուխը ծակ չի  :Smile:

----------

Եգանյան Նունե (18.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Օզիլն էլ Վիեննայի դիվանագիտական ակադեմիայի դիպլոմ չունի, ինչ մտածել ա, էն էլ ասել ա: Էդ ո՞նց եղավ՝ Օզիլի ասածը էժանագին էր, Պիկեինը՝ սրտաբուխ, ճշմարիտ: Հաաա՜, Օզիլի գլուխը ծակ չի


Օզիլը մեծամիտ գերմանացի ա, իսկ Պիկեն՝ տաքարյուն իսպանացի, էնպես որ Օզիլի ասածը նախանձի արդյուն ա, Պիկեինը՝ սրտաբուխ խոստովանություն  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Օզիլը մեծամիտ գերմանացի ա, իսկ Պիկեն՝ տաքարյուն իսպանացի, էնպես որ Օզիլի ասածը նախանձի արդյուն ա, Պիկեինը՝ սրտաբուխ խոստովանություն


 Կատալանը կարողա, ավելի ճիշտ պետքա վիրավորվեր իրան իսպանացի անվանելուց: Բարսելոնայի վեհ արժեքներից մեկը մոռացության եք մատնում  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Կատալանը կարողա, ավելի ճիշտ պետքա վիրավորվեր իրան իսպանացի անվանելուց: Բարսելոնայի վեհ արժեքներից մեկը մոռացության եք մատնում


Կարծու՞մ ես եթե Պիկեի համար վիրավորական լիներ իսպանացի կոչվել, նա իսպանական դրոշի տակ հանդես կգար Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում՝ դրանով իսկ աշխարհին ի ցույց դնելով իր իսպանացի լինելը  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ ՊԵՏՔԱ: Բարսելոնայի անջատողական տրամադրություննրը հենց դա են ենթադրում: Շատ եմ ուղղակի լսել Բարսայի ֆաներից դրական ֆակտորներից մեկը անջատողականության պայքարը մատնանշելը, որը իրականում պարզվումա ձևականությունա  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր ժամը 22:00 - ին տեղի է ունենալու աշխարհահռչակ Բարսելոնայի մասնակցությամբ հանդիպումը, որին սպասում են շատ շատերը, թե՛ Եվրոպայում, թե՛ ամբողջ աշխարհում:
Իսպանական Բարսելոնային այս անգամ դեմ է դուրս եկել Մադրիդյան Ատլետիոկոն, որին Բարսելոնան շատ ու շատ հանդիպումներ ջախջախել է խոշոր հաշվով (6:1. 4:1....): 
Սպասվում հետաքրքիր լարված ու դինամիկ հանդիպում: Արաջ Բա՜րսա  :Wink:

----------


## Սամսար

> Օզիլը մեծամիտ գերմանացի ա, իսկ Պիկեն՝ տաքարյուն իսպանացի, էնպես որ Օզիլի ասածը նախանձի արդյուն ա, Պիկեինը՝ սրտաբուխ խոստովանություն


Ա, Օզիլը թյուրք ա, է...

----------


## Լեո

> Ա, Օզիլը թյուրք ա, է...


Գերմանականացված թրուք, մի խոսքով անդուր երևույթ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:24 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:15 ----------




> Այսօր ժամը 22:00 - ին տեղի է ունենալու աշխարհահռչակ Բարսելոնայի մասնակցությամբ հանդիպումը, որին սպասում են շատ շատերը, թե՛ Եվրոպայում, թե՛ ամբողջ աշխարհում:
> Իսպանական Բարսելոնային այս անգամ դեմ է դուրս եկել Մադրիդյան Ատլետիոկոն, որին Բարսելոնան շատ ու շատ հանդիպումներ ջախջախել է խոշոր հաշվով (6:1. 4:1....): 
> Սպասվում հետաքրքիր լարված ու դինամիկ հանդիպում: Արաջ Բա՜րսա


Մոռացար նշել, որ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը Իսպանիայում բնակվող քո ընկերն է  :Jpit: 

Սա Բարսայի համար կարևոր ու ծանր հանդիպում է: Ավանդաբար Ատլետիկոն Բարսային շատ կոշտ դիմադրություն է ցուցադրել Մադրիդում, չնայած որ Կամպ Նոուում Բարսան հաճախ է Ատլետիկոյին ջախջախում խոշոր հաշիվներով: 

Կարծում եմ՝ էս տարի Ատլետիկո-Բարսա և Բարսա-Ատլետիկո դիմակայությունները Բարսայի համար ավելի բարդ են լինելու, քան անցած տարիներին, քանի որ Ատլետիկոն անցած մրցաշրջանից սկսած վերելքով է խաղում, դրան էլ գումարած՝ արդեն ունի խիստ ընդգծված ու բարձր ոգևորությամբ թիմը իր հետևից տանող առաջատար:

Անկախ հանդիպման արդյունքից՝ էսօր դիտարժան խաղ ենք տեսնելու  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:24 ----------




> Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ ՊԵՏՔԱ: Բարսելոնայի անջատողական տրամադրություննրը հենց դա են ենթադրում: Շատ եմ ուղղակի լսել Բարսայի ֆաներից դրական ֆակտորներից մեկը անջատողականության պայքարը մատնանշելը, որը իրականում պարզվումա ձևականությունա


Իսկ ես գիտեի՝ ես ու դու ֆուտբոլում միայն ֆուտբոլն ենք գնահատում, ոչ թե քաղաքականություն-մաղաքականությունը:

----------

Yellow Raven (20.09.2010), Սամսար (20.09.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ ես գիտեի՝ ես ու դու ֆուտբոլում միայն ֆուտբոլն ենք գնահատում, ոչ թե քաղաքականություն-մաղաքականությունը:


Ճիշտ գիտես :Wink:  էսօր շատ հետաքրքիր խաղի եմ սպասում:

----------

Լեո (19.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Պարզապես անհնար է, որ Վիսենտե Կալդերոնում Ատլետիկոն Բարսային տհաճություն չպատճառի: Ոնց որ անիծված լինի էդ քաղաքը  :Angry2:  

Մեսսի  :Cray:  Հուսանք շատ լուրջ չէր վնասվածքը  :Sad: 

Ատլետիկո 1 - 2 Բարսա

----------

Inna (19.09.2010), Սամսար (20.09.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

արխային եղի, շանը մեռնել չկա, ուղղակի խաղը ավարտվեց երեք րոպե շուտ...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մոռացար նշել, որ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը Իսպանիայում բնակվող քո ընկերն է


Չմոռացա, էդ քեզ էի թողել  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ասում են էն անդուր վնասվածքներիցա, աչքիս երկար ժամանակով կորցնենք Մեսսիին :Cray:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ասում են էն անդուր վնասվածքներիցա, աչքիս երկար ժամանակով կորցնենք Մեսսիին


Խաղը չեմ տեսել, ի՞նչա եղել Մեսսիին  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Խաղը չեմ տեսել, ի՞նչա եղել Մեսսիին


Վնասվածք ստացավ ու ձեռքերը գլխին պահած տարան խաղադաշտից :Sad:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> արխային եղի, շանը մեռնել չկա, ուղղակի խաղը ավարտվեց երեք րոպե շուտ...


Սերխիո ախպեր, ախր դու ֆուտբոլի սիրահար ես, ո՞նց կարող ես նման հակաֆուտբոլային բաներ ասել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սերխիո

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:20 ----------




> Սերխիո ախպեր, ախր դու ֆուտբոլի սիրահար ես, ո՞նց կարող ես նման հակաֆուտբոլային բաներ ասել


ես հակաֆուտբոլային բան չասացի, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ,որ ծանր չտանեք,դուխ եմ տալսի... չէ՞ որ բարսան առանց մեսսիի ,մալագայից մի քիչ ա ուժեղ, խոսքը էս սզոնի մասին ա...

----------


## Լեո

> ես հակաֆուտբոլային բան չասացի, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ,որ ծանր չտանեք,դուխ եմ տալսի... չէ՞ որ բարսան առանց մեսսիի ,*մալագայից մի քիչ ա ուժեղ,* խոսքը էս սզոնի մասին ա...


 Փաստորեն համարյա Ռեալ  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Փաստորեն համարյա Ռեալ


ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է...Լինում է դեպքեր ,որ բարսան Հերկուլեսից էլ թույլ ա, Ռեալն էլ Մուրսիայից... :Wink:

----------

Լեո (20.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> 


Էս արդեն հասցրին բեմականացնե՞լ  :Jpit:  Իսպաներենի եղա՞ծն ինչ էր, որ չսովորեցինք  :Nea:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս արդեն հասցրին բեմականացնե՞լ  Իսպաներենի եղա՞ծն ինչ էր, որ չսովորեցինք


Չէ, նոր չեն նկարել, անցած տարվա վիդեո ա  :Wink: 

Գվարդիոլայի ախ ու վախը վերջն ա, բա Պույոլի քիթը  :Lol2:  Իսպաներեն չգիտեմ, բայց լավ ծիծաղել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (20.09.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:20 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ես հակաֆուտբոլային բան չասացի, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ,որ ծանր չտանեք,դուխ եմ տալսի... չէ՞ որ բարսան առանց մեսսիի ,մալագայից մի քիչ ա ուժեղ, խոսքը էս սզոնի մասին ա...


Չխամեմատես ՌՄ-ի հետ։ Բարսան թիմ ա, ոչ թե բրոունյան շարժումով խաղացող "աստղերի"  հավաքացու։

----------

Inna (22.09.2010), Եգանյան Նունե (20.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Գվարդիոլայի խոսքերով Մեսսին ոտքի կոտրվածք չունի և վնասվածքի լրջության մասին կարելի է խոսել միայն մանրամասն բժշկական զննություն անցկացնելուց հետո: Իսպանական լրատվամիջոցներից շատերն արդեն հաղորդել են, որ Մեսսին հոդակապի վնասվածք ունի և նվազագույնը բաց կթողնի երկու շաբաթ, եթե ոչ ավելի շատ  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երկու շաբաթը հրաշք կլինի :Smile:

----------

Inna (22.09.2010), Սամսար (20.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Երկու շաբաթը հրաշք կլինի


Դատելով սրանից՝ երկու շաբաթը իրոք ֆանտաստիկ կլինի, բայց կարծում եմ ավելի երկար կտևի ապաքինումը  :Sad: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երեկ կայացած հանդիպման գոլերը՝

----------

Inna (22.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ պրծանք, կոտրվածք չկա... Արդյունքում պլանավորվում է,որ Մեսսին Բաց կթողնի Սպորտինգի ու Ատլետիկի հետ խաղերը, իսկ Ռուբինի հետ խաղին արդեն պատրաստ կլինի :Smile: 
10 օր, այնքան էլ մեծ ժամանակահատված չի :Smile:

----------

Inna (22.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (23.09.2010), Լեո (20.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

Իսպանիայի առաջնության 4-րդ տուրի «Բարսելոնա»-«Սպորտինգ» (1:0) հանդիպումից հետո «Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան խոստովանել է, որ իր թիմը Լիոնել Մեսսիի կարիքն ուներ:

«Չեմ կարող ասել, որ հանդիպումը հիասքանչ էր, սակայն ֆուտբոլիստները լավ խաղ ցուցադրեցին: Համոզված եմ` հաջորդ անգամ շատ ավելի լավ կխաղանք: Այս անգամ մեզ չհաջողվեց ստանալ այն, ինչ անհրաժեշտ է պաշտպանությունում գործող թիմերի հետ հանդիպումներում: Մեզ երկրորդ գոլն էր պակասում, որից հետո կարելի էր հանգստանալ:

   Մեսսին անփոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստ է: Եթե նա այսօր խաղար, ապա մեր թիմը 5:0 հաշվով հաղթանակ կտոներ: Ցավոք սրտի, Լեոն այսօր բացակայում էր և նրա դիրքում այլ ֆուտբոլիստներ էին հանդես գալիս:

 Վիլյան լավ հանդես եկավ այս խաղում: Առաջին խաղակեսում նա ճշգրտության պակաս ուներ, սակայն նրան, միևնույն է, հաջողվեց գրավել մրցակցի դարպասը: Նա շատ լավ է խաղում ինչպես խորքից, այնպես էլ հարձակման առջևի գծում:

Այժմ թիմի համար ամենավատն այն է, որ մենք մարզվելու ժամանակ չունենք: Կան ֆուտբոլիստներ, ովքեր դեռ այնքան էլ դիմացկուն չեն և մարզվելու կարիք ունեն",- մարզչի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Goal.com-ը:

*Աղբյուր* *`*http://armsport.am/

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:52 ----------

*Գվարդիոլա. Մենք կարող ենք դեռ ավելացնել...*

«Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան գոհունակություն է հայտնել իր սաների խաղի վերաբերյալ, որոնք Իսպանիայի առաջնության 4-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում հաղթել են «Սպորտինգին» (1:0): Իսպանացի մասնագետի խոսքերով, կատալոնացիները դեռ կարող են ավելացնել:

«Այն խաղը, որ ցուցադրեցին իմ սաները, ես գոհ եմ: Բայց չնայած հաղթանակին, խաղն այդքան էլ դիտարժան չէր, որքան ես կցանկանայի: Համոզված եմ, որ հաջորդ հանդիպմանը մենք կարող ենք ավելացնել: Կարող էինք ավելի շատ գոլ փոխել և մեզ ավելի վստահ զգալ: Դավիդ Վիլյան ցուցադրեց իր մակարդակը, ինչպես և մյուս խաղերում»,- Գվարդիոլայի խոսքերն է մեջբերում Marca-ն:

*Աղբյուր`* http://armsport.am/

----------

GevSky (23.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մեսսիով պարտվեցինք Հերկուլեսին, իսկ առանց Մեսսի հաղթեցինք Սպորտինգին :Smile:

----------

GevSky (23.09.2010), Inna (23.09.2010), Եգանյան Նունե (23.09.2010), Լեո (23.09.2010), Սամսար (23.09.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

քս նկարը բացում ա՜ :LOL: 
 երեկ եմ  իմացել,որ սրանց մեջ սիրավեպ ա եղել :Shok:

----------

Amourchik (02.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> քս նկարը բացում ա՜
>  երեկ եմ  իմացել,որ սրանց մեջ սիրավեպ ա եղել


Սերխիո ախպեր, պղտոր ջրում ձուկ ես բռնում  :Lol2:  Էս նկարը Նոյի թվից ա հայտնի, ու հայտնի ա նաև, որ սա սովորական «հրաշք» ա, որի անունն ա Ֆոտոշոփ  :Smile:  Դու ուշադիր տղա ես, ո՞նց էսքան ժամանակ չես իմացել  :Xeloq:  Չնայած ինչի եմ զարմանում. էսքան ժամանակ ֆուտբոլով ես հետաքրքրվում, բայց ֆուտբոլային ճաշակով չես փայլում  :Jpit:

----------

Inna (25.09.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

բա էս վիդեոն :LOL:   Պիկեն ինչ խունջիկ-մունջիկ ա ըլնում :LOL: 

համել Երևանյան լճի երրորդ մասի ափի պղտոր ջրերից լավ էլ կարաս ա բռնվում :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> քս նկարը բացում ա՜
>  երեկ եմ  իմացել,որ սրանց մեջ սիրավեպ ա եղել


Էս ի՞նչ հնություն էր

----------


## Լեո

.
*Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո 1 - 3 Բարսա*

 55' *Կեյտա*
 74' *Չավի*
 90' Գաբիլոնդո
 90'+3 *Բուսկետս*

 35' Ամորեբիետա
 87' *Վիլիա*  :Angry2:

----------

Inna (26.09.2010), Yellow Raven (26.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էս ինչ թարսություն էր:
Այս տարի բախտ չի վիճակվել Բարսայի խաղերից նայեմ, սենց բան կլնի: Գոնե ստեղ գրեին, ես էլ մտնեի տեսնեի բալքիմ հիշեի նաեի:

Ո՞նց հանդես եկավ  :Think:  Ամեն ի՞նորմալ էր տեղեքի մոտ:  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:45 ----------




> Ո՞նց հանդես եկավ  Ամեն ի՞նորմալ էր տեղեքի մոտ:


Ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր, բացի Վիլիայի կարմիր քարտից և խաղադաշտի անտանելի ցեղից:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վիլիայի փոխանցումը, Չավիի գոլը, Բուկեցի վերջին րոպեներին խփած գոլը. սպանեց:  :Hands Up: 
Է Մորինյո, ուշքի արի, քանի ուշ չի:  :Smile: 
Բարսա...  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## GevSky

Մեր մեջ ասած Վիլյան հիմար քայլ արեց կարմիր քարտ վաստակելով.... Իմաստը որն էր դրա, դեռ 100 տոկոսով պարզ չի Մեսսին հաջորդ տուրում կխաղա թե ոնց... ու փաստորեն կարողա Մայորկայի դեմ առանց 2 գլխավոր  հարձակվողի դուրս գանք....

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հա, հնարավորա  :Sad:  բայց Բարսելոնան միշտ էլ պատվով է դուրս եկել այդպիսի իրավիճակներից:
Պարտադիր չի բոլորը կազմ պատրաստ կանգնած լինեն այդ խաղին: Մալյորկան թույլ թիմ չէ, բայց չարժե անհանգստանալ:  :Smile:

----------

Inna (27.09.2010), Yellow Raven (26.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

*Երեկ Մեսսին մարզվել է ընդհանուր խմբում * 

Երեկ “Բարսելոնայի” հարձակվող Լիոնել Մեսսին թիմի մարզմանը աշխատել է մնացած բոլոր խաղընկերների հետ առանց որևէ սահմանափակումների, հաղորդում է ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքը:
*Աղբյուր` http://armsport.am/*

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Երեկ Մեսսին մարզվել է ընդհանուր խմբում * 
> 
> Երեկ “Բարսելոնայի” հարձակվող Լիոնել Մեսսին թիմի մարզմանը աշխատել է մնացած բոլոր խաղընկերների հետ առանց որևէ սահմանափակումների, հաղորդում է ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքը:
> *Աղբյուր` http://armsport.am/*
> *Մեսսին վերադարձել աաաաաաա...*


Ես կասեի նույնիսկ մասնակցել է Ռուբին-Բարսելոնա հանդիպմանը :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (30.09.2010), Inna (30.09.2010), Legolas (30.09.2010), Լեո (30.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես կասեի նույնիսկ մասնակցել է Ռուբին-Բարսելոնա հանդիպմանը


Ես նույնիսկ կասեի` խաղի վերջին վայրկյաններին Ինիեստային ընտիր գոլային փոխանցում կատարեց (Ինեստիան համարյա մեն-մենակ մնաց դարպասապահի դիմաց), բայց ցավոք հարվածը շեղ ստացվեց, չնայած որ շատ գեղեցիկ պտտեցրեց գնդակը Ինիեստան:

----------


## Altair

> Բարսայից լավը չկա:


Ես լիովին համամիտ եմ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես լիովին համամիտ եմ


Մենք էլ, ոնց որ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուների թիվը գնալով շատանումա:  :Smile:

----------

Inna (05.10.2010)

----------


## Mar

Ես ուզում եմ Ռոնալդինյո անունով Բառսելոնայ շապիկ ձեռք բեռել!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Սամսար

Պիկեի ու Իբրայի կոմպրոմատ նկարի մասին ասեմ, որ թքած ունեմ, թե ով ում հետ ինչ ա անում Բարսայում. կարևորը նորմալ խաղան ու ուրախացնենմեզ իրենց խաղով։ Եթե էդ նկարի պատճառով ես Բարսայից հիասթափվեի, նույնն ա թե, Ֆրեդդի Մերկյուրի կամ, նույնն ա, «Քուին» չլսեմ։ Ահնար ա։ Գեղեցիկը բացարձակ կատեգորիա ա։

----------


## Սամսար

Բարսա-Մալյորկա՝1:1:  Խաղին հետևել եմ տեքստային հեռարձակումով։ Բարսայի բախտը չի բերել, չեն օգտագործել բամաթիվ պահերը, ու կարող էին նույնիսկ պարտվել։ Որակազրկված Վիլյայից բացի խաղին չեն մասնակցել Պույոլն ու Չավին՝ ռոտացիայի մեջ են, դինջանում են ոնց-որ։ «Էրկուլեսին» պարտվելիս էլ Պույոլը չկար։ Առաջարկում եմ, որ Բարսան «Կամպ Նոու»-ում չխաղա Պրեմյերայի խաղերը։

----------


## Լեո

Ինչ տղա ա էէ, տարեցտարի ավելացնում ա  :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Սամսար (12.10.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Մեծերը Մեսիի մասին.......

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (14.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

իսպանական Բարսելոնան այս շաբաթ կանցնի կարևորգույն մի դիտարժան հանդիպում` Իսպանիայի առաջնության ոչ պակաս իրենց թույլ թիմի հետ:  :Wink: Այս անգամ Բարսելոնայի հետ իր ուժերն կչափի Վալենսիան, որտեղից այս տարի Բարսելոնա է տեղափոխվել թիմի գլխավոր ռմբարկու, առանցքային հարձակվող, թիմի խորհրդանիշ՝ Դավիդ Վիլիան, ով առաջին հանդիպուն կանցկացնի այն թիմի դեմ, որի կազմում նա հանդես եկել 5 տարի:  :Smile: 

Վիլյան երեքշաբթի օրը ճանաչվել է նաև Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ռմբարկու, այն բանից հետո, երբ Եվրո-2012 -ի ընտրական փուլի Շոտլանդիայի հետ խաղում (3:2) դիպուկ հարվածի հեղինակ է դարձել:  :Cool: 

Վիլայն Իսպանիայի առաջնություն 6 խաղում դարձել է 2 գոլի հեղինակ: Դարձել է 3 գոլային փողանցման հեղինակ :Smile:  :Wink: 
Վիլայն Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում հասցրել է ստանալ նաև մեկ կարմիր քարտ:  :Sad: 

Վիլյան Վալենսիայի կազմում խփել 100-ից ավելի գնդակ:  :Smile: 

Վիվառոն այս հանդիպման համար սահմանաել այսպիսի գործակիցներ՝ Բարսելոայի հաղթանակ 1.35, ոչ ոքի 4.50, իսկ վալենսիայի հաղթանակը նա գնահատում է 7,40 գործակցով:

Իսկապես սպասվում հիանալի դրամատիկ ու դիտարժան հանդիպում: Բոլորիդ կոչ եմ անում բաց չթողնել այդ քան հետաքրքիր այս հանդիպումը:  :Smile:

----------

Inna (15.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա - Կոբենհավեն 23:45*   :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա - Կոբենհավեն 2:0*  :Hands Up:

----------

Inna (21.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր՝ 21:00 - ին Սարագոսա - Բարսելոնա: Հլը տեսեք ինչենք անելու  :Wink:

----------


## Okamigo

Որ ալիքով են ցույց տալու?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Որ ալիքով են ցույց տալու?


* 
Հայ TV*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Սարագոսա - Բարսելոնա 2:0   :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեմային ավելացվել է հարցում։ Հարցման 3-րդ կետը հանվել է, քանի որ դրա օգտին քվեարկելը ավտոմատ կնշանակեր առաջինի օգտին քվեարկել՝ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...66#post2114866
Եթե հարցման հետ կապված ինչ-որ առաջարկություններ կլինեն, ասեք։*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Աստղ առաջարկում եմ այս հիմար հարցումը հանել:

----------

Moonwalker (24.10.2010), Yellow Raven (25.10.2010), Դարք (24.10.2010), Լեո (01.11.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ճիշտն ասած՝ սկզբից չէի ուզում հարցումը բացել, բայց մտածեցի՝ էդ մարդուն միգուցե կարծիքներ են պետք՝ կապված Բարսելոնայի խաղամակարդակի, մարզավիճակի մասին և գուցե մարդիկ կլինեն, ում նույնպես հետաքրքիր կլինի: Եթե բոլորդ էլ կողմ եք Ներսեսի առաջարկին, շնորհակալություն տվեք իր գրառմանը, երեկոյան կհանեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դե հարցումը ժամանակավոր է:
Մարդիկ հայտնում են իրենց կարծիքները, այս և անցած մրցաշրջանի մասին:
Դրա ի՞նչնա անիմաստ:

----------


## Altair



----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ հանդիպումը կարող է հետաձգվել*




Իսպանիայի առաջնության “Բարսելոնա” – “Ռեալ” հանդիպումը, որը պետք է կայանար նոյեմբերի 28-ին, կարող է  կայանալ մեկ օր շուտ կամ մեկ օր ուշ, այսինքն` նոյեմբերի 27-ին կամ 29-ին: Բանն այն է, որ նոյեմբերի 28-ին Կատալոնիայում տեղի են ունենալու ընտրություններ, և տեղի իշխանությունները կցանկանային, որպեսզի այդ երկու կարևորագույն իրադարձությունները չհամընկնեին, և որպեսզի բնակչությունը կարողանար ներկա լինել ընտրություններին:

 “Բարսելոյային” ավելի ձեռնտու է տեղափոխել հանդիպումը երկուշաբթի, իսկ “Ռեալին”` շաբաթ: “Բարսելոնայի” մամուլի ծառայության ներկայացուցիչ Մանուել Արոյոն հայտարարել  է, որ “Բարսան” կցանականար երկարացնել “Ռեալի” և “Պանատինաիկոսի” հետ հանդիպումների միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածը: 


“Բարսան” պատրաստ է խաղալ “Ռեալի” հետ նախապես որոշված օրը, բայց մենք կնախընտրեինք տեղափոխել խաղը երկուշաբթի, քանի որ նոյեմբերի 24-ին մենք պետք է մրցենք հունական “Պանատինաիկոսի” հետ:  Ֆինանսական տեսակետից այս փոփոխությունը չի կարող վնաս հասցնել, քանի որ նման հանդիպումներին հանդիսատես ապահովելու խնդիր չի լինում: Սա աշխարհի լավագույն հանդիպումն է”, - Արոյոյի խոսքերն է մեջբերում AS-ը: 

“Ռեալում” հայտնել են, որ ոչինչ չգիտեն հանդիպման օրը տեղափոխելու վերաբերյալ: Հաշվի առնելով այն, որ արքայական ակումբը նոյեմբերի 23-ին  մրցելու է “Այաքսի” հետ, ապա “Ռեալին” այդ  հանդիպման հետաձգումը այդքան էլ ձեռնտու չէ, ավելին` մադրիդցիները կնախընտրեին անցկացնել այն շաբաթ օրը` նոյեմբերի 27-ին: 

“Բարսելոնա”-“Ռեալ” հանդիպման անցկացման օրվա վերաբերյալ վերջնական որոշումը կընդունվի նոյեմբերի 18-ին, գրում է Sports.ru-ն: 

*http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/13498/*

----------

Amourchik (29.10.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

Նույնիսկ էստեղ Ռեալի  ու Բարսելոնայի միջև տարաձայնություն կա, հուսով եմ էնպիսի որոշում կընդունվի,որ 2-ն էլ որոշակիորեն գոհացված կմնան, թե չէ հանդիմպումը ավելի "պատերազմային"/այս բառը տեղում հորինեցի, չգիտեմ էլ գոյություն ունի , թե ոչ :Blush: / բնույթ ձեռք կբերի, որից հնարավոր է հանդիսատեսը շահի, բայց ոչ մեր սիրելի ակումբների սիրելի ֆուտբոլիստները:
Հ.Գ.Հատուկ շնորհակալություն հեղինակին լուսանկարի համար, այն  ինձ առանձնակի դուր եկավ :Tongue:

----------

Legolas (29.10.2010), Ungrateful (29.10.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արդեն 1:0 Մեսսի  :Love:

----------

Inna (31.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (31.10.2010)

----------


## Դարք

2:0 Սիրունյո գոլ էր  :Love:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Inna (31.10.2010)

----------


## Դարք

աչքիս Սևիլիային կատարյալ ֆիասկոյա սպասվում  :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 2:0 Սիրունյո գոլ էր


Վիլյայի հարվածը վերջն էր, բայց ինչ արեց դրանից առաջ Մեսսին  :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Վիլյայի հարվածը վերջն էր, բայց ինչ արեց դրանից առաջ Մեսսին


Էս գոլը պետքա երկուս հաշվեն   :LOL:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Գեղեցիկ ու դրամատիկ պահերով լեցուն հանդիպում:
Շատ գեշեցիկ գոլ էր՝ երկրոդ գոլը:  :Smile:

----------

Inna (01.11.2010), Դարք (31.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա - Սևիլյա* *5:0*  :Love:   :Bux: 

Խաղում գոլերի հեղինակ է դարձել՝

Լինոնել Մեսսի 4
Դավիդ Վիլիա 24
Դանի Ալվեշ 53 - րդ րոպեին ուղարկեց գնադակը իր նախկին թիմի դարպասը  :Hands Up: 
Լինոնել Մեսսին իր երկրոդ գնդակը խփեց 64 - րդ րոպեին  :Cool: 
Դավիդ Վիլիան 90 -րդ րոպեին դարձավ դուբլի հեղինակ  :Tongue: 

Իրոք որ հաճույք ստացանք:
Առաջ Բարսելո՜նա

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Inna (01.11.2010), Yellow Raven (01.11.2010), Դարք (31.10.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Ֆանտաստիկ արդյունք, ֆանտաստիկ արդյունավետություն: Մեսին 2010-ում անցկացրած 61 խաղում դարձել է 61 գոլի հեղինակ, փառահեղ արդյունավետություն  :Love:  

Հ.Գ. դե լավնա էլի, լավը, ոնց կարաս չսիրես  :Love:

----------

Inna (08.11.2010), Yellow Raven (01.11.2010)

----------


## Altair

> Ֆանտաստիկ արդյունք, ֆանտաստիկ արդյունավետություն: Մեսին 2010-ում անցկացրած 61 խաղում դարձել է 61 գոլի հեղինակ, փառահեղ արդյունավետություն  
> 
> Հ.Գ. դե լավնա էլի, լավը, ոնց կարաս չսիրես


Ես լիովին քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ  :Ok: :

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնան սկսումա ավելի լավ խազալ :

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երեկ երեկոյան կայացավ հերթական տուրի հանդիպումը՝ Խետաֆե - Բարսելոնա:
Հանդիպումը ավարտվեց «կապտանռնագույնների» հաղթանակով 1:3 հաշվով:
Հանդիպմանը մրցավարը ցույց տվեց 2 կարմիր(համապատասխանաբար 1 հատ Խետաֆեին, և մեկ հատ էլ Բարսելոնայից Պիկեին) քարտ: 
Բարսելոնայի դարպասի մոտ նշանակված մեկ 11 մետրանոցը ևս ավարտվեց գոլով:  
Բարսելոնայից գոլի հեղինակ են դարձել՝

23-րդ րոպե՝ Լինոնել Մեսսի
34-րդ րոպե՝ Դավիդ Վիլիա
Եվ երկրորդ խաղակեսի 65-րդ րոպեին՝ Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեսը խփեց 3-րդ եզրափակիչ գնդակը:

Եվ այսպես Բարսելոնան ևս մեկ անգամ տարավ արժանի հաղթանակ:  :Smile: 
Մրցաշարային աղյուսակում Բարսելոնան ընթանում է երկրորդ հորիզոնականով, իր վոխերիմ թշնամի Ռեալ Մադրիդից հետո: Նրանց բաժանում է ընդամենը մեկ միավոր: Բարսելոնան այս մրցաշարի ընթացքում վաստակել է 25 միավոր, իսկ Ռեալը՝ 26:  :Bad: 

Հաջորդ հանդիպմանը Բարսելոնան կմրցի մրցաշարային աղյուսակի 3-րդ հորիզոնականով ընթացող Վիլյառեալի հետ, որը կկայանա՝Կամպ Նոու մարզդաշտում նոյեմբերի 13-ին:  :Smile:

----------

Inna (08.11.2010), Yellow Raven (08.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

ԵՎ այսպես ավարտվեց հանդիպումը Բարսելոնա - Վիլյառեալ 3:1

Գոլերը՝ Վիլյա, Մեսսի (2)  :Love:

----------

Inna (14.11.2010), Yellow Raven (17.11.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

2009-2010-ում էր լավ խաղում: :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Էս անիմաստ հարցումը ե՞րբ եք ջնջելու:

----------

Ambrosine (19.11.2010), Ներսես_AM (18.11.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս անիմաստ հարցումը ե՞րբ եք ջնջելու:


Երբ որ Վիստը նկարը սարքեր  :Jpit: 

*Մոդերատորական. հարցումը փակվում է։ Աշխատեք ավելի ընդգրկուն կամ իմաստ ունեցող հարցումներ ու թեմաներ բացել։ Այս հարցման թերությունը այն էր, որ այս մրցաշրջանը նոր էր սկսվել, երբ հարցումը բացվեց, ու, բնականաբար, հստակ ասել, որ այս տարի են լավ խաղում, սխալ կլինի, որովհետև անցյալ տարին էր Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակների տարին։ Զարմանալի է, որ երկրորդ տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկողներ էլ կան։ Հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ նրանց կարծիքը, բայց թեմայում՝ գրառման տեսքով։ Ինչևէ, հարցումը այսքան ժամանակ մնաց գլխավորապես այն պատճառով, որ Բարսելոնային էր վերաբերում. այսինքն՝ չասեք, էլի, թե խտրություն ա դրվում։ Հարցման առաջնային թեման փակելիս արդեն թարախության հոդվածով վարկանիշ էլ էի ստացել  /ոչ բացասական /։ Ինչքան էլ Ներսեսը առաջինը արձագանքեց, որ ջնջվի հարցումը, այնուամենայնիվ, գտնվեցին Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներ, որոնք անգամ հարցմանը մասնակցեցին։ Նկարի տեսքով էլ պահում եմ հարցումը, որ ում պետք է, գտնի ։*

----------

Լեո (19.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ալմերիա - Բարսելոնա 

0:5 առաջին խաղակեսից հետո  :Love:

----------

Gayl (21.11.2010), Inna (22.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ալմերիա - Բարսելոնա 0 : 8*

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Inna (22.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Տղերքն արդեն սկսել են հոգեբանորեն վախեցնել առաջիկա մրցակիցներին  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Պանաթինակոս - Բարսելոնա 0:1 առաջին խաղակեսից հետո:

Խաղը օն-լայն  :Smile: 

*http://www.vshare.tv/live/88a332504f...6da5/ATDHE_NET*

----------


## zanazan

դե ինչ, տղերքը դանդաղ քայլելով 3 հատ գոլ արին...շնորհավոր 
կարելի ա ասել ռեալն ել բառսան ել քննությունը գերազանց հանձնեցին կլասիկոից առաջ...

----------

tikopx (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> դե ինչ, տղերքը դանդաղ քայլելով 3 հատ գոլ արին...շնորհավոր 
> կարելի ա ասել ռեալն ել բառսան ել քննությունը գերազանց հանձնեցին կլասիկոից առաջ...


Սպասենք եզրափակիչ քննությունների շլացուցիչ արդյունքներին:

----------


## Լեո

Բարսայից պահանջում եմ անել նույնը, ինչ արեց Ալմերիայի հետ  :Goblin:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), zanazan (29.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ֆուտբոլային պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան  (IFFHS) ուրբաթ օրը հրապարակել է վերջին տասնամյակի լավագույն ակումբների վարկանիշային աղյուսակը: 

2010թ. սեպտեմբերի 30-ի դրությամբ (2010թ. 9 տարի և 9 ամիս) առաջին հորիզոնականում է հայտնվել “Բարսելոնան”, որին հետևում են “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը”, “Լիվերպուլը” և “Արսենալը”: 



Հետսովետական տարածքի ակումբներից լավագույն արդյունքը վարկանիշում գրանցել է “Շախտյորը”, որը զբաղեցնում է  22-րդ հորիզոնականը: 

Ներկայացնում ենք IFFHS –ի վարկանիշը (2001-2010 թթ.)

*1. «Բարսելոնա» - 2.459*  :Love: 
2. «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ» – 2.436
3. «Լիվերպուլ» – 2.362
4. «Արսենալ» – 2.348
5. «Ինտեր» – 2.275
6. «Միլան» – 2.237
7. «Բավարիա» – 2.231
8. «Ռեալ» – 2.168
9. «Չելսի» – 2.165
10. «Ռոմա» – 1.959...

22. «Շախտյոր» – 1.545

*http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/14372/*

Հ.Գ ու՞րա Ռեալը  :Think:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Gayl (29.11.2010), Kita (30.11.2010), Լեո (29.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ֆուտբոլային պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան  (IFFHS) ուրբաթ օրը հրապարակել է վերջին տասնամյակի լավագույն ակումբների վարկանիշային աղյուսակը: 
> 
> 2010թ. սեպտեմբերի 30-ի դրությամբ (2010թ. 9 տարի և 9 ամիս) առաջին հորիզոնականում է հայտնվել “Բարսելոնան”, որին հետևում են “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը”, “Լիվերպուլը” և “Արսենալը”: 
> 
> 
> 
> Հետսովետական տարածքի ակումբներից լավագույն արդյունքը վարկանիշում գրանցել է “Շախտյորը”, որը զբաղեցնում է  22-րդ հորիզոնականը: 
> 
> Ներկայացնում ենք IFFHS –ի վարկանիշը (2001-2010 թթ.)
> ...


Բարսայից հետո միանգամից երեք անգլիական գրանտ ակումբներ վերցրել են պատվավոր տեղերը:
Միայն այս աղյուսակից երևում է, որ անգլիական ֆուտբոլը աշխարհում ամենահզորն է:
Ժող. էս թվերը այսօրվա խաղի հետ կապ չունեն, ավելի լավ ա թարգեք տեղի ու անտեղի խոսակցությունները, միայն խաղից հետո կերևա, թե որ ակումբն է իսպանիայում ուժեղագույնը :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

ԲԱՐՍԱ - ուժեղագույնն աշխարհում  :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Երվանդ (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

...

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Kita (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Կարծում եմ էս խաղով Չավին վերջնականապես ապացուցեց, որ աշխարհի այս տարվա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն իրավամբ ինքն ա  :Smile:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Kita (30.11.2010), Yellow Raven (30.11.2010)

----------


## Kita

Ուռաաա :Bux:  
Շնորհավոր մեզ :Smile: 
Էս էլ ես ու Ներսը խաղից հետո :Jpit:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), CactuSoul (30.11.2010), Inna (01.12.2010), Kuk (30.11.2010), Philosopher (30.11.2010), Yellow Raven (30.11.2010), zanazan (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա 5 - 0 Ռեալ Մադրիդ*


«Ինչը ունի սկիզբ, ունի նաև վերջ» խոհափիլիսոփայական այս տողերով խոսեմ Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ դիմակայության մասին: 




Այո, ավարտվեց այսքան սպասված Իսպանիայի առաջնության ամենակետրոնական հանդիպումը՝ Էլ Կլասիկոն, որին սպասել են շատ շատերը Հայաստանում և ամբողջ աշխարհում: 
Բարսելոնան, ինչպես և սպասվում էր, խաղը սկսեց շատ վստահ ու մրցակցին ոչ մի հնրավորություն չտվեց կազմակերպելու սուր գրոհներ, կամ ընդհանրապես գրոհներ կազմակերպելու: :Smile:  Հանդիպման արդեն 10-րդ րոպեին խաղի հաշիվը բացեց Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ու Բարսելոնայի կիսապաշպան՝ Չավի Հերնանդեսը: Եվ այսպես խաղի հաշիվը բացված է արդեն 10-րդ րոպեին, մրցակիցը քիչ-քիչ սկսում է ճնշվել  :Jpit:  արագ գոլը համարենք կայացած: 
Չավիին, արդեն 18-րդ րոպեին հաջորդեց Բարսելոնայի երիտասարդ հարձակվողներից՝ Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեսի գեղեցիկ գոլը, հաշիվը դարձնելով 2:0  :Smile: 
33-րդ րոպեին Բարսելոնայի դարպասապահի նյարդերը տեղիք տվեցին: Ոչ պատշաճ պահվածքի համար նա զգուշացվեց դեղին քարտով: 
Հետո րոպեին զգուշվացեց Բարսելոնայի նորեկ, Էլ Կլասիկոյին առաջին անգամ մասնակցող, Իսպանիայի հավաքականի և Բարսելոնայի հարձակվող Դավիդ Վիլլան: Առաջին խաղակեսի վերջնամասում, 45-րդ րոպեին՝ սիմուլիայցիայի (կներեք հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ) համար զգուշացվեց դեղին քարտով Լիոնել Մեսսին: Այսպիսով ավարտվեց առաջին խաղակեսը 2:0 հաշվով ի օգուտ Բարսելոնայի:  :Love: 
Երկրորդ խաղակեսում արդեն հանգիստ նստած հեռուստացույցների առաջ կարողացանք բավականին բավականություն ստանալ Բարսաի տպավորիչ խաղից: Անկեղ ասած ես ինքս, Բարսայի երկրպագու չէի սպասում այսպիսի խաղ Մադրիդի Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիսների կողմից: Երկրորդ խաղակեսում 2 անգամ՝ 55 և 58-րդ րոպեներին աչքի ընկավ Վալենսիայի Բարսելոնա տեղափոխված Դավիդ Վիլլիան, ռմբահարելով (արքայական :Stop: ) ակումբի դարպասը: Այնուհետև 81-րդ րոպեին, թիմի ավագ Կարլես Պույլը հասցրեց իր հաշվին գրանցել մեկ դեղին քարտ: Հանդիպման վերջնամասում փոխիրնման դուրս էկած Ժեֆրեն Սուարեզը խփեց 90-րդ րոպեին խփեց հանդիպման եզրափակիչ գնդակը, հաշիվը դարձնելով 5:0  :Cool: 

Հանդիպման առաջին իսկ րոպեից հետևլ եմ խաղի ընթացին, ստացել մեծ բավականություն Բարսելոնայի վստահ, գրագետ ու գեղեցիկ խաղից: Մադրիդյան Ռեալը իրեն նման չէր, կամ չէր կարողանում նմանվել :LOL: , քանի որ մրցակցի ուՊեպ Գվարդիոլայի ուզածը դա չէր: 
Խաղից առաջ, բազմաթիվ լրատվամիջոցներ, Ռեալի երկրպագուներ խոսում էին մասին, որ Ռեալի ղեկը զբաղեցրած Ժոզե Մորինոնյոն կկոտրի սառույցը, բայց փաստորեն իր մոտ ոչինչ էլ չստացվեց, այլ ուղղակի նա սառույցի վրա սայթաքեց ու վերջակետ դրեց ռեալի այդքան սպասված խաղին: 
Պորտուգալացի Կրիշտանիու Ռոնալդուի այդ պահվածքի, ու իր մասին անգամ չէմ ուզում խոսել: Նա վերջնականապես ապացուցել ինձ ու բազմահազար մարդկանց իր ով լինելը  :Bad: 
Երևի ավելորդ է անգամ խոսել Մեսսի - Ռոնալդու դիմակայության մասին: Բարսան հաղթեց Ռեալին բոլոր կողմերով:  :Love: 

Մի խոսքով ասելիքս շատ է, բայց բավական է:
Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին ու մաղթուն նորանոր այսպիսի հաղթանակներ :Bux: 

Հանդպումը եթե կան չդիտողներ, ապա այն կարող են բեռնել *այստեղից՝* տոռռենտ տարբերակով:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Inna (01.12.2010), V!k (30.11.2010), Yellow Raven (30.11.2010), Լեո (01.12.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր օբյեկտիվ եկրպագուներին, կարող եք հպարտ լինել, այդ խաղում Բարսան ուժեղ էր: Իսկ այս պարտությունը մեզ դաս կլինի և պետք է դեռ գնանք ու ավելի շատ աշխատենք :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ամեն պարտությունից հետո Ռեալին էլ ավելի եմ սիրում, իսկ այս պարտությունից հետո շատ շատ ավելի եմ սիրելու. :Wink:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Ungrateful (30.11.2010), zanazan (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Էսօր Պրոֆֆուտբոլով մի հետաքրքիր բան լսեցի:

Իսպանական պարբերականներից մեկը «Բարսա - Ռեալ» խաղի մասին հոդվածը էսպես ա վերնագրել.
*«Այս երեկո խաղադաշտ էին դուրս եկել ֆուտբոլային աստվածները. նրանք բոլորն էլ կապտանռնագույն համազգեստներով էին»*  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էսօր Պրոֆֆուտբոլով մի հետաքրքիր բան լսեցի:
> 
> Իսպանական պարբերականներից մեկը «Բարսա - Ռեալ» խաղի մասին հոդվածը էսպես ա վերնագրել.
> *«Այս երեկո խաղադաշտ էին դուրս եկել ֆուտբոլային աստվածները. նրանք բոլորն էլ կապտանռնագույն համազգեստներով էին»*


դու էլ աղբյուր գտար մեջբերիր, էլ մունդո, սպօռտ սայթն ա օբյեկտիվ, թե լյուբիծելֆուտբոլՍենիկը?
համոզված եմ , որ եթե Ռեալը նման հաշիվ գրանցեր , կամ,թեկուզ նվազագույն հաղեր սենիկը չէր երևա եթերում մինիմում 2 օր..

----------


## Լեո

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի որտեղից եմ իմացել  :Xeloq:  Էականն էն ա, որ էդ հոդվածը էդպես ա վերնագրվել  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

կարամ գռազ գամ, որ 2 օրից ինտերնետում հոդված կլինի `<<Ստրուկների ապստամբությունը>> վերնագրով :Tongue:  ի հեճուկս աստվածների
ետքանով կապ ունի :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

2010թ. նոյմեբերի 29, Կամպ Նոու  :Smile:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Inna (01.12.2010), Kita (01.12.2010), Yellow Raven (02.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (01.12.2010), Հարդ (01.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Չհաստատված ինֆորմացիա կա, որ Օսայունայի դեմ Բարսայի էսօրվա խաղը (որը նախատեսված էր սկսել Երևանի ժամանակով 23:00-ին) կարող է առատ ձյան պատճառով անորոշ ժամանակով հետաձգվել  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չհաստատված ինֆորմացիա կա, որ Օսայունայի դեմ Բարսայի էսօրվա խաղը (որը նախատեսված էր սկսել Երևանի ժամանակով 23:00-ին) կարող է առատ ձյան պատճառով անորոշ ժամանակով հետաձգվել


ուրեմն վերադարձրինք առաջին տեղը :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ոնց որ թե էսօր են խաղում Լեո, ուղղակի կարողա մի քիչ ուշ սկսեն՝

http://www.totalbarca.com/2010/news/...0h/#more-59633

----------

Լեո (04.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Դե նախապես սպասվում էր, որ որոշ անհարմարություններ կարող են լինել Սարագոսա ժամանելու հետ կապված (հաշվի առնելով Իսպանիայում ավիադիսպեչերների գործադուլը), բայց հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ էդ խնդիրը լուծելի ա, Բարսան Պամպլոն պիտի ժամաներ նախ գնացքով, հետո ավտոբուսով:

Բայց հիմա էլ նոր խնդիր ա առաջացել՝ ձյունը  :Sad: 

Հուսանք խաղն այնուամենայնիվ կկայանա  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

հուսով եմ ստավկես կկրվեմ ,քանի որ Բարսայի հաղթանակը դնելու դեպքում , միշտ թռնում ա բլանկս :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե հիմա գրած էր որ փոլիսի ուղեկցությամբ սլանում են Սարագոսայից Պամպլոնա: Բայց ձյունը որտեղից իմացար, Էտ երեկ էր ձյուն, ոնց որ էսօր պատրաստ ա մարզադաշտը:

----------


## Լեո

> ուրեմն վերադարձրինք առաջին տեղը


Դրա համար նախ Բարսայի խաղը պիտի իրոք հետաձգվի, հետո էլ Վալենսիային հաղթել ա պետք, ինչը Ռեալի համար հեշտ գործ չի լինի:

Ու եթե Ռեալը հայտնվի առաջին հորիզոնականում, դա, ինչպես միշտ, կլինի ժամանակավորապես  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե հիմա գրած էր որ փոլիսի ուղեկցությամբ սլանում են Սարագոսայից Պամպլոնա: Բայց ձյունը որտեղից իմացար, Էտ երեկ էր ձյուն, ոնց որ էսօր պատրաստ ա մարզադաշտը:


Ճիշտն ասած ինքս ոչ մի տեղ չեմ կարդացել էդ ինֆորմացինան  :Jpit:  Բարեկամս Ֆրանսիայում ա ապրում, ինքը քիչ առաջ նամակով գրեց: Ափսոս շուտ դուրս եկավ, չհասցրի հարցնեմ՝ որտեղից ա իմացել  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական ա ու ժամանակավոր:
Ձախորդ օրերը ձմռան նման կգան ու կերթան...

----------


## Լեո

> Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական ա ու ժամանակավոր:
> Ձախորդ օրերը ձմռան նման կգան ու կերթան...


Վայ ես Ռեալի էն էն էն էն ինչն եմ ասել, որ քեզ ստիպում ա սենց տխուր երգեր երգես  :Sad:

----------

Vaho (04.12.2010), Yellow Raven (06.12.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Կարողա՞ էսօր Բարսը կրվի :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կարողա՞ էսօր Բարսը կրվի


Չի կարող  :Tongue: 

Տղեքը հասան ստադիոն  :Yes:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարողա՞ էսօր Բարսը կրվի


5:0 հաշվից հետո, այն էլ Ռեալին. Բարսային պարտություննա հատկանշական  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Չի կարող 
> 
> Տղեքը հասան ստադիոն


Գոնե նիչյա

----------


## Vaho

> 5:0 հաշվից հետո, այն էլ Ռեալին. Բարսային պարտություննա հատկանշական


սկսվավ ելի

----------


## Լեո

Բայց տղերքը ոնց որ հոգնած լինեին  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

սկսվելա արդեն՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> սկսվելա արդեն՞


Չէ, դեռ խաղը չի սկսվել

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իսպանական լիգան կեղտոտ խաղեր տվեց էս երկու օրը:  :Bad:  Ավիադիսպեչերների գործադուլի պատճառով առավոտ չկարողացան մեկնել, ասել էին մի ժամից կթողնեն որ մեկնեն, մի երեք անգամ ասել էին մի ժամից ու տենց էլ չէին բացել: Քանի որ չէր ստացվում մեկնել, Իսպանիայի լիգան որոշում կայացրեց, որ հանդիպումը հետաձգվում է մինչև վաղը ժամը 17-ը … Բաաայց մի քանի ժամ անց, ժամը 3-ին Լիգայի ղեկավարությունը կապվում է Բարսելոնայի հետ ու ասում, որ Օսասունան համաձայն չի խաղը տեղափոխել ու Բարսելանան պիտի ժամանի Պամպլոնա այսօր, խաղին չներկայանալու դեպքում տեխնիկական պարտություն կգրանցվի  :Angry2:  4 ժամում սկզբում գնացքով մինչև Սարագոսա, այնտեղից էլ ավտոբուսով հասել են Պամպլոնա:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Kita (05.12.2010), Yellow Raven (06.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (05.12.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս մեկ: Ոնց երևում ա վերևի նկարից ինքը կայարանում արդեն բացվում էր:  :Cool: 

Վայ քու արա ոնց չմտավ  :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսպանական լիգան կեղտոտ խաղեր տվեց էս երկու օրը:  Ավիադիսպեչերների գործադուլի պատճառով առավոտ չկարողացան մեկնել, ասել էին մի ժամից կթողնեն որ մեկնեն, մի երեք անգամ ասել էին մի ժամից ու տենց էլ չէին բացել: Քանի որ չէր ստացվում մեկնել, Իսպանիայի լիգան որոշում կայացրեց, որ հանդիպումը հետաձգվում է մինչև վաղը ժամը 17-ը … Բաաայց մի քանի ժամ անց, ժամը 3-ին Լիգայի ղեկավարությունը կապվում է Բարսելոնայի հետ ու ասում, որ Օսասունան համաձայն չի խաղը տեղափոխել ու Բարսելանան պիտի ժամանի Պամպլոնա այսօր, խաղին չներկայանալու դեպքում տեխնիկական պարտություն կգրանցվի  4 ժամում սկզբում գնացքով մինչև Սարագոսա, այնտեղից էլ ավտոբուսով հասել են Պամպլոնա:


լավ էլի, ֆեդեռացիան նենց մի արջի ծառայություն մատուցեց, որ սերունդներով անցած շաբաթվա խաղը կհիշեք...Ռեալի անողնաշար  ղեկավարները չկարողացան բասկերի պես իրանցը դնեն , որ ամսի 27-ին խաղային ,ու հարմարվան գավառի ակումբի պահանջներին... Գոնե ֆեդերացիայից մի բողոքեք...
էս մեկնաբան էլ  դավադիտ արեց, սաղ հանդիպման ժամանակ  ուզւոմ ա արդարացրաց լինի,յանի ,եթե ավտոբուսով չգային , մեսին սրան կարար խաբեր,եթե սենց, եթե նենց...զզվելի ա :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսպանական լիգան կեղտոտ խաղեր տվեց էս երկու օրը:  Ավիադիսպեչերների գործադուլի պատճառով առավոտ չկարողացան մեկնել, ասել էին մի ժամից կթողնեն որ մեկնեն, մի երեք անգամ ասել էին մի ժամից ու տենց էլ չէին բացել: Քանի որ չէր ստացվում մեկնել, Իսպանիայի լիգան որոշում կայացրեց, որ հանդիպումը հետաձգվում է մինչև վաղը ժամը 17-ը … Բաաայց մի քանի ժամ անց, ժամը 3-ին Լիգայի ղեկավարությունը կապվում է Բարսելոնայի հետ ու ասում, որ Օսասունան համաձայն չի խաղը տեղափոխել ու Բարսելանան պիտի ժամանի Պամպլոնա այսօր, խաղին չներկայանալու դեպքում տեխնիկական պարտություն կգրանցվի  4 ժամում սկզբում գնացքով մինչև Սարագոսա, այնտեղից էլ ավտոբուսով հասել են Պամպլոնա:


Ճիշտ ա արել, եթե հնարավորություն կա գնացքով գնալու ուրեմն այդպես էլ պետք է արվի, պարտադիր չի ինքնաթիռավատ լինել:

----------

Ambrosine (06.12.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> լավ էլի, ֆեդեռացիան նենց մի արջի ծառայություն մատուցեց, որ սերունդներով անցած շաբաթվա խաղը կհիշեք...Ռեալի անողնաշար  ղեկավարները չկարողացան բասկերի պես իրանցը դնեն , որ ամսի 27-ին խաղային ,ու հարմարվան գավառի ակումբի պահանջներին... Գոնե ֆեդերացիայից մի բողոքեք...
> էս մեկնաբան էլ  դավադիտ արեց, սաղ հանդիպման ժամանակ  ուզւոմ ա արդարացրաց լինի,յանի ,եթե ավտոբուսով չգային , մեսին սրան կարար խաբեր,եթե սենց, եթե նենց...զզվելի ա


Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ՉԼի խաղից երկու օր հետո խաղալը  :Think:  Իսկ ստեղ ասում էին թող միանգամից ասեին, ոչ թե ասեն տեղափոխում ենք, հետո զանգեն էն ժամանակ, երբ հազիվ ծերը ծերին մաքսիմալ արագությամբ պտի հասնեին խաղից հինգ րոպե առաջ:  :Angry2: 
Մեկնաբանը, ստանդարտ հայկական իրականության ներկայացուցիչ ա, երբ ամեն մեկը չի զբաղվում նրանով ինչով որ պետք ա, այլ նրանով որտեղ դասավորվում ա գործի: Պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ չկա, Պետրոս ջան:

Հ.Գ. մի մտածի մենակ մեր սերուները չեն հիշի, ձեր սերունդներն էլ են հիշելու   :Love:

----------

Լեո (05.12.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ճիշտ ա արել, եթե հնարավորություն կա գնացքով գնալու ուրեմն այդպես էլ պետք է արվի, պարտադիր չի ինքնաթիռավատ լինել:


Էտ դեպքում, երբ պարզա լինում որ ինքնաթիռը չի ստացվում, ասում են որ խաղը էսօր ա, ոչ թե ասում են տեղափոխում ենք, հետո մի 3 ժամ հետո ասում 4 ժամից խաղն ա, տեսեք ոնց եք հասնում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ու որ ընդմիջումը ձանձրալի չանցնի, TV3-ի պատրաստած տեսանյութը անցած կլասիկոյի մասին  :Love:

----------


## Gayl

> Էտ դեպքում, երբ պարզա լինում որ ինքնաթիռը չի ստացվում, ասում են որ խաղը էսօր ա, ոչ թե ասում են տեղափոխում ենք, հետո մի 3 ժամ հետո ասում 4 ժամից խաղն ա, տեսեք ոնց եք հասնում:


Բայց հոդվածից ոնց հասկացա Օսասունան չի համաձայնվել և հետո ասածից հետ կանգնել, լիգայի ղեկավարները առաջարկել են, իսկ նրանք մերժել են, իսկ այդ գործընթացը տևել է 3 ժամ :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ՉԼի խաղից երկու օր հետո խաղալը


պատկերացնում եմ Ռոնալդուի դուբլի շնորհիվ, երկու գոլի առավելությամբ հաղթանակ

----------

Yellow Raven (06.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնայո խաղի վերջին րոպեներին կարող եք հետևել

http://livetv.ru/webplayer.php?t=esp...232&ci=15&si=1

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> պատկերացնում եմ Ռոնալդուի դուբլի շնորհիվ, երկու գոլի առավելությամբ հաղթանակ


 :Lol2:  Ռոնալդուն պտի գնա մոմ վառի, որ Բարսելանային կարենա գոնե Վալդեսի վրա հարվածի: 6 խաղ ա խաղացել Բարսելոնայի դեմ մի անգամից գուշակի քանի հատ գոլ ա խփել… Ճիշտ ա կլոր թիվ հատ  :Tongue:

----------

Kita (05.12.2010), Yellow Raven (06.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (05.12.2010), Լեո (05.12.2010), Սամսար (06.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալիստները կրկին գրոհու՞մ են մեր անմահական թեման  :Think:   :Sad:  …ՃՃ

...ի պատասխան՝ Օսասունա 0 : 3 Բարսա  :Tongue:

----------

Kita (05.12.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բայց հոդվածից ոնց հասկացա Օսասունան չի համաձայնվել և հետո ասածից հետ կանգնել, լիգայի ղեկավարները առաջարկել են, իսկ նրանք մերժել են, իսկ այդ գործընթացը տևել է 3 ժամ


http://www.totalbarca.com/2010/news/...-fc-barcelona/

Ստեղ մանրամասն գրած ա դեպքերի ընթացքը:

----------

Gayl (06.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալիստները կրկին գրոհու՞մ են մեր անմահական թեման   …Ճ


 տո էս թեման վաբշե պտի պղծվի :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ներսես ջան ,աջ կողմում դու ես ?

----------

Yellow Raven (06.12.2010), Լեո (08.12.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ներսես ջան ,աջ կողմում դու ես ?


Հա, ինքնա :Jpit: 
Էս էն 6-2-ի օրնա :Love:

----------

Դարք (06.12.2010), Լեո (08.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

2009-2010թթ Բարսելոնայի բոլոր գոլերը բարձր որակի տոռռենտ տարբերակով:

Թարգմանությունները՝ Ռուսերեն, Անգլերեն, Իսպաներեն
Ֆոռմատ՝ avi. mkv





*http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2168850*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

210-2011թթ ընթացող առաջնության մինչև այս պահը Բարսելոնայի բոլոր գոլերը շատ բարձր որակի՝ 1280x720



*http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3155891*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա - Ռուբին 2:0  :Bux: 

Վերջապես 4 անընդմեջ խաղ, Ռուբինը չպարտվելով Բարսելոնային, այսօր կրեց պարտություն, կարելի է ասել Բարսելոնայի  2-րդ կազմից:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Էլ ովքե՞ր կարող էին լինել «Ոսկե գնդակի» հիմնական հավակնորդներ, եթե ոչ աշխարհի հզորագույն ակումբի ֆուտբոլիստները  :Cool:

----------

Kita (09.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (09.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էլ ովքե՞ր կարող էին լինել «Ոսկե գնդակի» հիմնական հավակնորդներ, եթե ոչ աշխարհի հզորագույն ակումբի ֆուտբոլիստները


Եվրոպայի լավագույն ակումբի ֆուտբոլիստը բացակայում ա, ապեր... :Think:

----------

Gayl (09.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Եվրոպայի լավագույն ակումբի ֆուտբոլիստը բացակայում ա, ապեր...


Ես էլ արդեն մտածում էի, որ Ինտեռը Բարսային պարտվելա :LOL:

----------

Սերխիո (09.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

մոռանում են , որ Եվրոպայի լավագույն ակումբը Ինտերն ա,ինչպես որ Իսպանիան համարվում է աշխարհի լավագույն հավաքական :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Եվրոպայի լավագույն ակումբի ֆուտբոլիստը բացակայում ա, ապեր...


Ինտերը պիտի Մոուրինյո մատաղ անի, որ կարողանա Բարսայի հետ գոնե հեռավոր համեմատվի  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

խոսում ենք փաստերով , ոչ թե ճաշակով, հակառակ դեպքում , իմ մի ծանոթի համար լավագույն թիմը Վիլառեալն ա, ոսկե գնդակն էլ պետք  ա տան Ռոսիին

----------

Gayl (09.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> խոսում ենք փաստերով , ոչ թե ճաշակով, հակառակ դեպքում , իմ մի ծանոթի համար լավագույն թիմը Վիլառեալն ա, ոսկե գնդակն էլ պետք  ա տան Ռոսիին


Փաստերը միանշանակ խոսում են նրա մասին, որ Ինտերը գլուխը պատով ա տվել, թե Բարսայի հետ կարա համեմատվի: Չես հավատում, գնա ֆուտբոլից հասկացող ցանկացած մարդուց հարցրու  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

ետ որտեղ ա դե յուրե գրած, որ բարսելոնն ա լավագույնը

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2010), Amourchik (10.12.2010)

----------


## Andosh

> ետ որտեղ ա դե յուրե գրած, որ բարսելոնն ա լավագույնը


Բարսելոնայի խաղը նայե՞լ էս  :Think:

----------

Մարկիզ (09.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ետ որտեղ ա դե յուրե գրած, որ բարսելոնն ա լավագույնը


Օրինակ էստեղ ա գրած (հասարակ օրինակ)  :Smile:

----------

Inna (09.12.2010), Kita (09.12.2010), Մարկիզ (09.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստերը միանշանակ խոսում են նրա մասին, որ Ինտերը գլուխը պատով ա տվել, թե Բարսայի հետ կարա համեմատվի: Չես հավատում, գնա ֆուտբոլից հասկացող ցանկացած մարդուց հարցրու


Դե լավ գոնե մեկ փաստ ասա, ես օրինակ կարող եմ ասել, ՉԼ ում Ինտեռը հաղթեց Բարսային, դա կարծում եմ բավավար է:

----------


## Gayl

> Օրինակ էստեղ ա գրած (հասարակ օրինակ)


Էս ի՞նչ տրաքած ցուցակա :LOL: , նախ առաջնությունը նոր ա սկսվել և հետո այս աղյուսակը 2010 թվականի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, ուրեմն ինտեռը 2009-2010 թ ի ՉԼ ի հաղթողն է, իսկ 2010-2011 թ ի հաղթողը որոշվելու մայիսին:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե լավ գոնե մեկ փաստ ասա, ես օրինակ կարող եմ ասել, ՉԼ ում Ինտեռը հաղթեց Բարսային, դա կարծում եմ բավավար է:


Խաղամակարդակ, խաղամակարդակ և ևս մեկ անգամ խաղամակարդակ:
Հերի՞ք ա  :Think: 




> Էս ի՞նչ տրաքած ցուցակա, նախ առաջնությունը նոր ա սկսվել և հետո այս աղյուսակը 2010 թվականի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, ուրեմն ինտեռը 2009-2010 թ ի ՉԼ ի հաղթողն է, իսկ 2010-2011 թ ի հաղթողը որոշվելու մայիսին:


Էդ քո ասած տրաքած ցուցակը էն բազմաթիվ փաստերից մեկն ա, որ Բարսան էսօր ֆուտբոլային բուրգի գագաթին ա, իսկ Ինտերը էդ գագաթին երբեք չի եղել, չնայած երբեմն մոտեցել ա....

2009-2010թթ ՉԼ-ում Ինտերը հաղթեց, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Ինտերը Բարսային հավասար ակումբ ա էսօր: Անցած մրցաշրջանում Ինտերը սեփական հարկի տակ ավելի շատ հաղթեց մրցավարի օգնությամբ (հիշենք Ալվեշի նկատմամբ ակնհայտ խախտամ համար 11 մետրանոցի չնշանակումը):

----------


## Gayl

> Խաղամակարդակ, խաղամակարդակ և ևս մեկ անգամ խաղամակարդակ:
> Հերի՞ք ա


Հաղթում է ուժեղը, էտ մակարդակ-մուկուրդուկ պահերը երկրորդական են, ցանկացած թիմ ուզում է հաղթողի դերում լինել, եթե պարտվում ես, բայց մակարդակ ունես դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում :Wink:  




> Էդ քո ասած տրաքած ցուցակը էն բազմաթիվ փաստերից մեկն ա, որ Բարսան էսօր ֆուտբոլային բուրգի գագաթին ա, իսկ Ինտերը էդ գագաթին երբեք չի եղել, չնայած երբեմն մոտեցել ա....


Դա ընդամենը սեփական առաջնության ցուցակն էր, որը ոչինչ չի նշանակում, Բավարիան եթե չեմ սխալվում ութերորդ տեղում է, բայց այս տարի ՉԼ ֆինալ խաղաց :Wink: 




> 2009-2010թթ ՉԼ-ում Ինտերը հաղթեց, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Ինտերը Բարսային հավասար ակումբ ա էսօր: Անցած մրցաշրջանում Ինտերը սեփական հարկի տակ ավելի շատ հաղթեց մրցավարի օգնությամբ (հիշենք Ալվեշի նկատմամբ ակնհայտ խախտամ համար 11 մետրանոցի չնշանակումը):


Ալվեշի նման կապիկին անգամ իր մայրը չի հավատում, Բարսան նույնպես մրցավարների օգնությանը դիմում է, հիշենք Չելսիի հետ խաղը :Wink:  հետևաբար պետք չի դժգոհել, ֆուտբոլ է ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում, թե չէ մրցավարը էս արեց, մրցավարը էն արեց, Ջերարդն էլ գնդակը մտցրեց գոլերի մեջ, բայց մրցավարը որոշեց, որը գնդակը գիծը չի հատել :LOL:  
Համ էլ ինչից եք բողոքում, ինտեռը խաղի սկզբից խաղաց 10 հոգով, իսկ մակարդակը ընդամենը մեկ գոլ խփեց այն էլ օֆսայիդից :Wink: 
Ժող. հիշեք չկան անպարտելի ակումբներ, ամեն ակումբ խաղում է յուրովի գեղեցկությամբ:

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2010), Amourchik (10.12.2010), Սերխիո (10.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ժող. հիշեք չկան անպարտելի ակումբներ, ամեն ակումբ խաղում է յուրովի գեղեցկությամբ:


  Ես էլ կասեի՝ չկան Բարսայի հզորությունը չնկատողներ, պարզապես կան Բարսային չսիրողներ  :Smile:  (խոսքը բնականաբար ֆուբոլից քիչ թե շատ հասկացողների մասին ա):

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ կասեի՝ չկան Բարսայի հզորությունը չնկատողներ, պարզապես կան Բարսային չսիրողներ  (խոսքը բնականաբար ֆուբոլից քիչ թե շատ հասկացողների մասին ա):


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ հզոր չի :Shok: 
Իսկ ով որ ասում է Բարսան անպարտելի է, նա ֆուտբոլից ոչինչ չի հասկանում :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (10.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ հզոր չի
> Իսկ ով որ ասում է Բարսան անպարտելի է, նա ֆուտբոլից ոչինչ չի հասկանում


Բարսելոնան անպարտելի է իր գաղափարի մեջ... Բարսա, ավելին, քան ակումբ  :Smile:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսելոնան անպարտելի է իր գաղափարի մեջ... Բարսա, ավելին, քան ակումբ


Կարծում եմ ցանկացած երկրպագու նույն կարծիքն ունի սեփական թիմի մասին:
 Արսենալ՝ անպարտելի է սեփական գաղափարների մեջ...Արսենալ, ավելին քան ակումբ: Հըմ վատ չի հնչում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (10.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Կարծում եմ ցանկացած երկրպագու նույն կարծիքն ունի սեփական թիմի մասին:
>  Արսենալ՝ անպարտելի է սեփական գաղափարների մեջ...Արսենալ, ավելին քան ակումբ: Հըմ վատ չի հնչում


Արսենալի պարագայում շատ լավ ա հնչում, բայց «Բարսա, ավելին քան ակումբ»-ը Բարսայի կարգախոսն ա  :Tongue: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, կեցցե *Բ**արսենալը*  :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Gayl (09.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Վլադ ջան , կարգախոսի հեղինակային իրավունքը Բարսային ա, հարցը ետ չի, բայց են մարդը, ով ,որ ետ գաղափարի ջատագովն ա,ուրեմն միաժամանակ Կատալոնիայի անկախության, քանի որ ետ կարգախոսը հիմնականում քաղաքական երանգ ունի... Հիմա դու ինչ դիրքորոշում ունես ետ հարցի վերաբերյալ?

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ ջան , կարգախոսի հեղինակային իրավունքը Բարսային ա, հարցը ետ չի, բայց են մարդը, ով ,որ ետ գաղափարի ջատագովն ա,ուրեմն միաժամանակ Կատալոնիայի անկախության, քանի որ ետ կարգախոսը հիմնականում քաղաքական երանգ ունի... Հիմա դու ինչ դիրքորոշում ունես ետ հարցի վերաբերյալ?


Սերխիո ախպեր, ևս մեկ անգամ պատասխանեմ քո այդ հարցին (որն առաջին անգամ չես տալիս). 

Ես սիրում եմ ֆուտբոլը, ես ֆուտբոլասեր եմ  :Smile:  

Քո ազիզ խաթեր համար էլ ավելացնեմ, որ հարգում եմ ազգերի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը  :Smile:

----------

Kita (10.12.2010), Սերխիո (10.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա 5 - 0 Ռեալ Սոսիեդադ*  :Smile: 

Աչքիս Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները հենց որևէ թիմի անվան մեջ «Ռեալ» բառն են տեսնում, առնվազն պիտի 5 գոլ խփեն  :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (14.12.2010), Kita (13.12.2010), Yellow Raven (13.12.2010)

----------


## Altair

> Երբ որ Վիստը նկարը սարքեր 
> 
> *Մոդերատորական. հարցումը փակվում է։ Աշխատեք ավելի ընդգրկուն կամ իմաստ ունեցող հարցումներ ու թեմաներ բացել։ Այս հարցման թերությունը այն էր, որ այս մրցաշրջանը նոր էր սկսվել, երբ հարցումը բացվեց, ու, բնականաբար, հստակ ասել, որ այս տարի են լավ խաղում, սխալ կլինի, որովհետև անցյալ տարին էր Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակների տարին։ Զարմանալի է, որ երկրորդ տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկողներ էլ կան։ Հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ նրանց կարծիքը, բայց թեմայում՝ գրառման տեսքով։ Ինչևէ, հարցումը այսքան ժամանակ մնաց գլխավորապես այն պատճառով, որ Բարսելոնային էր վերաբերում. այսինքն՝ չասեք, էլի, թե խտրություն ա դրվում։ Հարցման առաջնային թեման փակելիս արդեն թարախության հոդվածով վարկանիշ էլ էի ստացել  /ոչ բացասական /։ Ինչքան էլ Ներսեսը առաջինը արձագանքեց, որ ջնջվի հարցումը, այնուամենայնիվ, գտնվեցին Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներ, որոնք անգամ հարցմանը մասնակցեցին։ Նկարի տեսքով էլ պահում եմ հարցումը, որ ում պետք է, գտնի ։*


 Հիմա ոնց չխոսամ : Ես գրել էի նաև երրորդ տարբերակը «Նրան վերականգման համար դեռ ժամանակ է պետք» : Շնորակալությոն ուշադրության համար : Ձեր սիրելի ԼԻՈՆԵԼ ՄԵՍՍԻ  :Scenic:  :

----------


## Լեո

> Ձեր սիրելի ԼԻՈՆԵԼ ՄԵՍՍԻ  :


Լիոնել ջան, դու՞ էլ ես հայ  :Shok:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.12.2010)

----------


## Altair

Բա  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Բա


Թեմայից շեղվել չլինի, բայց զգացե՞լ ես, որ իմ ու քո մականունները իրար կողքի ընենց լավ են նայվում  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (16.12.2010), Gayl (16.12.2010), Moonwalker (15.12.2010), Yellow Raven (16.12.2010), Մարկիզ (19.12.2010)

----------


## Altair

> Թեմայից շեղվել չլինի, բայց զգացե՞լ ես, որ իմ ու քո մականունները իրար կողքի ընենց լավ են նայվում


Հա , նույնը ես էի ուզում գրէի  :Yes:  :
Լեո Messi :

----------

Լեո (17.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ոնց որ թարս լինի, արդեն երկրորդ անընդմեջ տարին ա եվրոպական իմ ամենասիրելի 2 թիմերը ՉԼ 1/8 եզրափակիչում իրար են հանդիպելու  :Sad: 
Գյոզալ եզրափակիչը վաղաժամ ա կայանալու  :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (18.12.2010)

----------


## Altair

> Ոնց որ թարս լինի, արդեն երկրորդ անընդմեջ տարին ա եվրոպական իմ ամենասիրելի 2 թիմերը ՉԼ 1/8 եզրափակիչում իրար են հանդիպելու 
> Գյոզալ եզրափակիչը վաղաժամ ա կայանալու


Ճիշտա , բա ԼԵՈ ջան  դու ում հետ կուզեիր խաղար :

----------


## Լեո

> Ճիշտա , բա ԼԵՈ ջան  դու ում հետ կուզեիր խաղար :


Ես շատ կուզեի Ինտերի հետ խաղար: Հուսանք էս մրցաշրջանում այնուամենայնիվ կհանդիպի Ինտերին  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Ես շատ կուզեի Ինտերի հետ խաղար: Հուսանք էս մրցաշրջանում այնուամենայնիվ կհանդիպի Ինտերին


Իմ մեջ էլ էտ վրեժի ցանկությունը կար  :Angry2:  : Բայց եթե Ինտերին բացառեինք , Լիոն :

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ մեջ էլ էտ վրեժի ցանկությունը կար  : Բայց եթե Ինտերին բացառեինք , Լիոն :


Չէ, ես չէի ցանկանա, որ Բարսան 1/8-ում հանդիպեր Լիոնին, քանի որ 1/8-ում Լիոնը հանդիպելու ա նրան, ում պիտի հանդիպեր, ու ինչպես անցած դեպքերում, ես անգամ էլ կոնկրետ առաքելություն ունի  :Jpit:

----------

zanazan (28.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Էսպանյոլ 1 - 5 Բարսա  :Smile: 

Կատալոնյան դերբին կայացավ: Ինչպես միշտ, Էսպանյոլը մինչև վերջ պայքարեց Բարսայի դեմ, բայց այս անգամ միավոր պոկել չկարողացավ  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. 5 գոլ խփելը սովորություն ա դարձել  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (20.12.2010), Inna (19.12.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կարդում եմ գրառումներն ու զարմանում: Որքան են ատում Բարսելոնին Ռեալի երկրպագուների մի մասը: Նախանձախառն ատելություն: Ատոմային նախանձ: Նախաձագին չարանենգ սուբյեկտիվոգեն հիվանդագին անզուսպ ատելություն: :Jpit: ))))))))))

Հիվանդագին անհաղթահարելի (ընդ որում, անհաղթահարելի թե իրենց իսկ կողմից, թե այլոց) ատելություն: Կոմպուլսիվ ու *ոչ ադեկվատ* պաթոլոգիկ ատելություն, որը տեղ-տեղ հիշեցնում է պարանոյա: :Jpit: ))

Միթե՞ այդքան բարդ է ընդունելն ու *գիտակցելը*, որ այսօր, *ԱՅՈ*՛, Բարսելոնան նվազագույնը 5 «գլուխ» ուժեղ է Ռեալից: Միթե՞ այդքան դժվար է ընդունել ու *գիտակցել*, որ Բարսելոնան, չնայած նրան, որ չեմպիոնների լիգայում չի հաղթել այս տարի, այնուամենայնիվ աշխարհի լավագույն թիմն է, ցուցադրում է աշխարհում ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը: Եվ միթե՞ այդքան դժվար է ընդունել ու *գիտակցել*, որ Մեսսին այսօր մոլորակի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է (ընդհանրապես սա կապ չունի նրա հետ, որ Ինիեստան կամ Չավին ավելի արժանի են Ոսկե Գնդակին):

Չնայած, երեևի գիտակցում են, բայց չեն կարողանում «ընդունել», մերվել այդ մտքի հետ: *Պարտվել իմացե՛ք*, հարգելի երկրպագուներ: Ընդունեք, վերջապես, որ Ռեալն այսօր Բարսելոնից թույլիկ թիմ է և իր ֆուտբոլիստներով, խաղային կարգապահությամբ, խաղադաշտում ֆուտբոլիստների վարքագծով, ֆուտբոլիստների գնդակով կամ առանց գնդակի խաղով, բուն խաղի գեղեցկությամբ, խաղի որակով զգալիորեն զիջում է Բարսելոնին (_հա, հետևություն ձեր իսկ տրամաբանությամբ. բնականաբար զիջում է նաև Ինտերին հետևաբար ձեր իսկ տրամաբանությամբ՝ նաև Լացիոյին, Միլանին, Յուվենթուսին)))_:

Զարմանալի չէ, որ Բարսելոնայի նկատմամբ անկառավարելի ատելությամբ լցված են հենց Ռեալի երկրպագուները: Մյուս իսպանական կամ ոչ իսպանական թիմերի երկրպագուների 99 տոկոսն էլ է այն կարծիքին, որ Բարսան այսօր լավագույն թիմն է աշխարհում: 

Մեկ անգամ ևս կարդացեք ձեր գրառումները, վերլուծեք ձեր արտահայտած մտքերն հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվորեն:

----------

Altair (20.12.2010), Yellow Raven (19.12.2010), Երվանդ (19.12.2010), Լեո (19.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Կարդում եմ գրառումներն ու զարմանում: Որքան են ատում Բարսելոնին Ռեալի երկրպագուների մի մասը: Նախանձախառն ատելություն: Ատոմային նախանձ: Նախաձագին չարանենգ սուբյեկտիվոգեն հիվանդագին անզուսպ ատելություն:))))))))))


Իսկ այդ դեպքում Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուների մեծ մասը ինչու է ատում Ռեալին :Smile: 
Ես դեռ չգիտեմ այնպիսի Բարսայի երկրպագու ով Ռեալի ցանկացած խաղի ժամանակ հակառակորդի կողմից չլինի:

----------


## Լեո

Ես էլ եմ դեմ նրան, որ մարդիկ չեն կարողանում (կամ ներքին քաջություն չունեն) ընդունել, որ մրցակիցն էսօր շատ ավելի ուժեղ ա, ավելի հզոր ա, քան քո սիրելի թիմը:
Բայց այ Բարսա-Ռեալ հակամարտության մեջ իր ուրույն տեղն ունի «ատելությունը», որն էս դիմակայությանը մի այլ տեսակի հմայք ա տալիս  :Love:  Ինձ դուր ա գալիս ատել Ռեալը՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից, հենց էնպես, անկախ Ռեալի մարզավիճակից  :Jpit:  Սա երևի սովորական ատելություն չէ, այլ ուրիշ մի ատելություն, կամ լրիվ այլ բան ատելությունից տարբեր, մի անբացատրելի զգացում  :Blush:   :Love: 

Ու ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները ատում են Բարսան, քանի որ էդ ատելությունը ինձ համար խթան ա ավելի սիրել Բարսային: 
Մի խոսքով ինձ դուր ա գալիս լինել Բարսայի երկրպագու, քանի որ ես ոչ միայն սիրում եմ Բարսան, այլև ատում եմ Ռեալը  :Jpit:  Իսկ Մոուրինյոից ու դատարկախոս Պերեսից պարզապես զզվում եմ  :Bad: 

Չնայած ընդունում եմ, որ Մոուրինյոն ֆուտբոլի մեծ մասնագետ ա ու մեծ երախտավոր  :Hi:

----------

Gayl (19.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ եմ դեմ նրան, որ մարդիկ չեն կարողանում (կամ ներքին քաջություն չունեն) ընդունել, որ մրցակիցն էսօր շատ ավելի ուժեղ ա, ավելի հզոր ա, քան քո սիրելի թիմը:
> Բայց այ Բարսա-Ռեալ հակամարտության մեջ իր ուրույն տեղն ունի «ատելությունը», որն էս դիմակայությանը մի այլ տեսակի հմայք ա տալիս  Ինձ դուր ա գալիս ատել Ռեալը՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից, հենց էնպես, անկախ Ռեալի մարզավիճակից  Սա երևի սովորական ատելություն չէ, այլ ուրիշ մի ատելություն, կամ լրիվ այլ բան ատելությունից տարբեր, մի անբացատրելի զգացում  
> 
> Ու ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները ատում են Բարսան, քանի որ էդ ատելությունը ինձ համար խթան ա ավելի սիրել Բարսային: 
> Մի խոսքով ինձ դուր ա գալիս լինել Բարսայի երկրպագու, քանի որ ես ոչ միայն սիրում եմ Բարսան, այլև ատում եմ Ռեալը  Իսկ Մոուրինյոից ու դատարկախոս Պերեսից պարզապես զզվում եմ 
> 
> Չնայած ընդունում եմ, որ Մոուրինյոն ֆուտբոլի մեծ մասնագետ ա ու մեծ երախտավոր


Ատելությունը առաջ եկավ այն ժամանակ, երբ Ռեալը ոնց որ թե 11:0 հաղթեց Բարսային, դե հայտնի է, որ Բարսան ստիպված խաղում էր իրա ես իմ որերոդ սաստավով: Այդ պահից սկսեցին արհեստական ատելություն մտցնել երկրպագուների միջև: Բա ինչից կլինի, որ ես երբեք չեմ ատել Մանչին, Լիվերին, Չելսիին և այլն, եթե անգամ նրանցից մեկը Արսենալին թշնամի է, ապա ես թքած ունեմ կարևորը սիրում եմ անգլիական ֆուտբոլը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հերթական ջարդը`

Էսպանյոլ-Բարսելոնա 1-5  :Love:

----------

Inna (20.12.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բարսելոնցիներ, էս պահին նայու՞մ եք Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Սևիլլա խաղը… :LOL:  :LOL:  Ու ասենք, կապ չունի էլի, Ռեալը կհաղթի թե ոչ… :LOL: 

Էլ ի՞նչ համեմատություն:

----------

Լեո (20.12.2010), Ներսես_AM (20.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնցիներ, էս պահին նայու՞մ եք Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Սևիլլա խաղը… Ու ասենք, կապ չունի էլի, Ռեալը կհաղթի թե ոչ…
> 
> Էլ ի՞նչ համեմատություն:


 Նեգրեդոն ու Կապելը մի քիչ նորմալ խաղային, Սևիլիան կհաղթեր:

Սևիլիայից մենակ Կասեռեսն ու Պալոպն էին համեմատաբար լավ խաղում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Վերջը մի թիմ գտնվեց: :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Վերջը մի թիմ գտնվեց:


Խի՞ :

----------


## Լեո

> Վերջը մի թիմ գտնվեց:


Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոյի՞ն նկատի ունես  :Acute:

----------

Աբելյան (28.12.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոյի՞ն նկատի ունես


Ոչ միայն չպարտվեց, գնդակ էլ բաց չթողեց: Այ ուր էր Հայ ՏՎ-ով ցույց տային, տենաինք Արմենը ոնց էր գլուխ գովալու: :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ատլետիկ-Բարսելոնա 1:1  :Smile: 

Դուրս եկանք 1/4 եզրափակիչ:
Էրի Աբիդալն էլ խփեց իր առաջին գնդակը Բարսելոնայի կազմում :Smile:

----------

Inna (09.01.2011), Լեո (06.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Դեպորտիվոյին էլ իր դաշտում 0-4 հաշվով ծեծեցինք  :Cool: 

Գոլերի հեղինակներ՝ Վիլիա, Մեսսի, Ինիեստա, Պեդրո  :Smile: 

Պեդրոն գնալով ինձ ավելի ու ավելի ա դուր գալիս: Իրեն ընձեռված հնարավորությունները համարյա 100%-ով օգտագործում ա:

----------

Altair (12.01.2011), Inna (09.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Գոլը էսիկա է:

----------


## Altair



----------


## Altair

Ժողովուրդ ջան , եթե ուզում եք ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԻ  մասին նորությունները կարդաք ապա ես մի քանի հասցե ասեմ .
ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ     եսիկա
ՌՈՒՍԵՐԵՆ   եսի , եսի , մեկել եսի
Ցանկանում եմ բարի ընթերցում :  :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (14.01.2011), Լեո (13.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Իսպանիայի գավաթի 1/4 եզրափակչում Բարսան երեկ 5-0 հաշվով ջախջախեց Բետիսին  :Smile: 

*Բարսա 5 - 0 Բետիս*

Ընդ որում Լեո Մեսսին աշխարհի 2010թ. լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի տիտղոսը նշեց գեղեցիկ հետտրիկիով  :Smile: 

«5-0»-ն էլ սովորություն ա դարձել, մեծից փոքր նույն մսաղացով են անցնում  :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (14.01.2011), Gayl (14.01.2011), Inna (14.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

16.01.2011  Բարսելոնա 12:00 Մալագա

----------


## Altair

Առաջին խաղակեսը 3-0 է ՝ Ինիեստա , Վիլյա , Պեդռո :

----------


## Gayl

> Առաջին խաղակեսը 3-0 է ՝ Ինիեստա , Վիլյա , Պեդռո :


Առաջին խաղակեսում ստորացրեցին:

----------

Altair (19.01.2011), Inna (17.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Խաղը ավարտվեց 4-1 հաշվով :

----------


## Altair

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում  , Բետիսի հետ պատասխան խաղը ի՞նչ հաշիվ կնդունվի :

----------


## Altair

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում  , Բետիսի հետ պատասխան խաղը ի՞նչ հաշիվ կնդունվի :


Ընդանուրը կազմեց 6-3 և Բարսան 1/2 դուրս եկավ :

----------


## Դարք

ժողովու՛րդ վայելեք, հատուկ ՀՀ բարսայի երկրպագուների համար :Crazy:

----------

Yellow Raven (20.01.2011), Լեո (20.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ընդանուրը կազմեց 6-3 և Բարսան 1/2 դուրս եկավ :


Բա հաշիվը խի՞ չես գրում: Տենց բաները պիտի հատուկ ընդգծել:  :Jpit: 

*Բետիս - Բարսելոնա  3:1*

Գոլերը՝ Խորխե Մոլինա (2, 7), Մեսսի (38), Արսու (45):




Մանրուք ա, բայց հաճելի ա: :Rolleyes:  :Love:

----------

Սերխիո (20.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Մանրուք ա, բայց հաճելի ա:


Տենց ա, հակաբարսելոնիստներն էլ մանրուքներից են հաճույք ստանում  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Տենց ա, հակաբարսելոնիստներն էլ մանրուքներից են հաճույք ստանում


որպես երդվյալ հակաբարսելոնիստ՝ միշտ էլ հաճելի է տեսնել պարտված / թեկուզ ընկերական հանդիպումներում/ Բարսելոնայի :Bad:

----------


## Altair

> Բա հաշիվը խի՞ չես գրում: Տենց բաները պիտի հատուկ ընդգծել: 
> 
> *Բետիս - Բարսելոնա  3:1*
> 
> Գոլերը՝ Խորխե Մոլինա (2, 7), Մեսսի (38), Արսու (45):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Մանրուք ա, բայց հաճելի ա:


Երազի  :Tongue:  : Մեկա , դուրս եկանք :

Գիտեք ելի , որ ձեր սիրած ակումները Բարսայի համար ոչնչություն են  :Hands Up:  :

----------


## Լեո

Ինձ համար ավելի հաճելի ա Բետիսին 3-1 պարտվել, բայց գլխավոր մրցակցիդ 5-0 հաղթել, քան Լևանտեին 8-0 հաղթել, բայց գլխավոր մրցակցիդ 5-0 պարտվել  :Smile:

----------

Altair (22.01.2011), Barcamaniac (22.01.2011), V!k (24.01.2011), Yellow Raven (22.01.2011), zanazan (02.02.2011), Դարք (24.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա 3 - 0 Ռասինգ*  :Smile: 

Գոլերի հեղինակներ՝ Պեդրո, Մեսսի, Ինիեստա  :Smile: 

Հերթական (արդեն չափից դուրս սովորական դարձած) խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակը  :Sad:

----------

Altair (24.01.2011), V!k (24.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնա 3-0 Ռասինգ 
Ժող ով որ նայելա նրանց եմ դիմում .
Արա տեսաք Վալդեսս ինչերեր անում  :Shok:  : Ես գժված էի :  :Tease: 
 տղայա է :
Ռուսորենից բան չհասկացողների համար նշեմ , որ նկարին գրված եր՝ Վիկտոր Վալդես :
Խաղի հերոս էին ճանաչել  :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

> *Բարսա 3 - 0 Ռասինգ* 
> 
> Գոլերի հեղինակներ՝ Պեդրո, Մեսսի, Ինիեստա 
> 
> Հերթական (արդեն չափից դուրս սովորական դարձած) խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակը

----------

Դարք (24.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ժող Բարսայի մոտ արդեն սովորություն դարձավ Ալմերիային ջախջախելը  :Jpit:  :

----------

Barcamaniac (30.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Չգիտեմ ինչա , բայց լավա նայվում  :Jpit:  : 
Աղբյուրը - ՅՈՒԵՖԱ

----------


## Altair



----------


## Altair

Դավիդ Վիլյաի 10 ամենալավ գոլորը Բարսելոնայի կազմում  :Jpit:  :

----------


## Լեո

Հերկուլես 0 - 3 Բարսա  :Smile: 

Ռևանշ  :Tongue:

----------

Altair (31.01.2011), Դարք (31.01.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չգիտեմ ինչա , բայց լավա նայվում  : 
> Աղբյուրը - ՅՈՒԵՖԱ


Աչքիս ինչ-որ կանխագուշակումների մրցույթա... Համենայն դեպս Բարսայի հետ կապ չունի :Wink: 

7 միավոր :Love:

----------

Altair (01.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսելոնա 3-0 Ռասինգ 
> Ժող ով որ նայելա նրանց եմ դիմում .
> Արա տեսաք Վալդեսս ինչերեր անում  : Ես գժված էի : 
>  տղայա է :
> Ռուսորենից բան չհասկացողների համար նշեմ , որ նկարին գրված եր՝ Վիկտոր Վալդես :
> Խաղի հերոս էին ճանաչել


Փաստորեն, Վարդգեսի անունը ռուսերենով սենց ա` *«Барселона 3:0 Расинг»*  :Jpit: :

----------

Altair (03.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Փաստորեն, Վարդգեսի անունը ռուսերենով սենց ա` *«Барселона 3:0 Расинг»* :


Աստղ ջան ես նշել էի վերևում , որ 0-3 ա  :Smile: 
ՈՒ նաև ավելացնեմ , եթե ֆայմի(հասկացության) հետ խնդիր ունեցոներ կան , ապա ինձ կարաք առանց ամաչելու տենց բաները հարցնեք(իմ գրածների մեջ)  :Smile:  :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան ես նշել էի վերևում , որ 0-3 ա 
> ՈՒ նաև ավելացնեմ , եթե ֆայմի(հասկացության) հետ խնդիր ունեցոներ կան , ապա ինձ կարաք առանց ամաչելու տենց բաները հարցնեք(իմ գրածների մեջ)  :


Դե ամաչեցի հարցնեմ...

----------

Altair (03.02.2011), Դարք (03.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Դե ամաչեցի հարցնեմ...


Դու գիտես Աստղ ջան  :Jpit:  :

----------


## Altair

Ասեմ, հենց ArmBarca-ում(barcelonians.ucoz.com) տեսա, որ Ատլետիկոի հետ խաղը ժամը 01.00 ինա նեռվայնացա: Ի դեպ , Ք.ծ.հ.(Քրիստոսի ծննդից հետո) 05.02.2011 , խաղի ամսաթիվնա:

----------


## Altair

Առաջին խաղակեսը 2-0 օքուտ մեզ . Գոլերը . Մեսսի 17 և 28-րդ րոպեներին :

----------


## Altair

> Առաջին խաղակեսը 2-0 օքուտ մեզ . Գոլերը . Մեսսի 17 և 28-րդ րոպեներին :


Խաղը ավարտվեց 3-0 . Գոլերը Մեսսի 17,28,79

----------


## V!k

Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ  հերթական հաղթանակի համար…3:0  :Victory: 

3-րդ գոլը կրկին Մեսսին խփեց 79-րդ րոպեին  :Clapping:

----------

Altair (08.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Մադրիդին ջախջախեցինք (սովորության համաձայն)  :Smile:

----------

Altair (08.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գվարդիոլայի ճանապարհը խաղացողից մինչև մարզիչ, անգլերեն սաբտիտրներով:

----------

Altair (12.02.2011), Inna (12.02.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

Ասա գնա խաղը նայի,ի՞նչ ես նստել.......

----------


## tikopx

լօլ ես ել ասում եմ խի են սաղ սուս մնացել, սաղ ակտիվները ,դու մի ասա բարսան կրվումա :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Տիկ ջան, խաղն ենք նայում, սուս չենք մնացել  :Smile:

----------

Altair (13.02.2011), Inna (13.02.2011), Yellow Raven (13.02.2011), Ապե Ջան (13.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> լօլ ես ել ասում եմ խի են սաղ սուս մնացել, սաղ ակտիվները ,դու մի ասա բարսան կրվումա


 Բարսան չի կրվում  :Smile: 

Չհաղթեցինք, բայց նաև չպարտվեցինք:

Սպորտինգ 1 - 1 Բարսա 

Սպորտինգը խաղով զիջեց, բայց մեծ նվիրումի շնորհիվ կարողացավ չզիջել հաշվով  :Smile:

----------

Altair (13.02.2011), Inna (13.02.2011), tikopx (13.02.2011), V!k (13.02.2011), Yellow Raven (13.02.2011), Ապե Ջան (13.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

Տո մի գոլն ինչա չխփեցին...  :Angry2:  П1П2 էի դրել հայհայա լինելու էր...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Տո մի գոլն ինչա չխփեցին...  П1П2 էի դրել հայհայա լինելու էր...


Բայց Բարսան վերջի անգամ երբա կրվելուց եղել, որ նախապատվությունը առաջին խաղակեսին տվել էիր Սպորտինգին: :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Բայց Բարսան վերջի անգամ երբա կրվելուց եղել, որ նախապատվությունը առաջին խաղակեսին տվել էիր Սպորտինգին:


Ինչպես տեսար լավ էլ եղավ  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (13.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչպես տեսար լավ էլ եղավ


Դէ դու միանգամից ուզումես դիպուկ նշանակետին խփես:

----------


## ministr

> Դէ դու միանգամից ուզումես դիպուկ նշանակետին խփես:


Հա, ու էդքան էլ հեռու չէի  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հա, ու էդքան էլ հեռու չէի


Հա 1 գնդակ  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վիլյայի գոլը վերջն էր, FIFA 11-ում սիրում եմ էդ կարգի գոլեր խփել :Love:  :Jpit: 

Իսկ նենց դեռ 5 միավոր կա, չնայած ամեն դեպքում ես Էսպանյոլի հետ որոշակի հույսեր կապում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Altair

Վալդեսը ծնկի ցավ ուներ ու Ատլետիկի հետ չի խաղա : Դարպասին կկանգնի Պինտոն , զապասն ել Բարսա Բ-ից Օյեռը՝ 38-րդ համարը 
Աղբյուրը ԱռմԲարսա՝ArmBarca.com

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ծանր խաղա սպասվում, գավաթի խաղարկությունում Ատելտիկն արդեն ապացուցեց, որ ուժեղ ու վտանգավոր մրցակիցա :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ծանր խաղա սպասվում, գավաթի խաղարկությունում Ատելտիկն արդեն ապացուցեց, որ ուժեղ ու վտանգավոր մրցակիցա


Էս պահին խաղա՞ գնում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էս պահին խաղա՞ գնում:


Չէ, 24:00-ին կսկսվի :Smile: 
Հայ ԹՎ-ն ցույց կտա :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (20.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսէլոնա - Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո 2:1*  :Bux:

----------

Altair (21.02.2011), Barcamaniac (22.02.2011), Inna (21.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Էս Բարսայից չի, ինչ որ սկսում ա մանրից հանգել, դուխաթա՞փ են եղել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էս Բարսայից չի, ինչ որ սկսում ա մանրից հանգել, դուխաթա՞փ են եղել:


Հանգած հաղթանակ տարավ  :Cool:

----------


## Gayl

> Հանգած հաղթանակ տարավ


Ես հակառակը չեմ պնդել, այլ բան նկատի ունեի:

----------


## Altair

> Ես հակառակը չեմ պնդել, այլ բան նկատի ունեի:


Դե հո ամեն խաղի մեջ չի , որ 4 հատ խփումա  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս նկարը բայց ինչ գորձ ա  :Love:  

Վան-Պերսին, լարված, կենտրոնացած, ձիգ, որ հեսա հեսա կկատարի իր ֆանտաստիկ հարվածը  :Love:  ու Պիկեի ջրիկ վիճակը, հլը դրա ձեռները  :LOL:  ոնց որ կախարդելուց լինի  :LOL:

----------

Altair (22.02.2011), Freeman (21.02.2011), Inna (21.02.2011), Yellow Raven (21.02.2011), Աբելյան (21.02.2011), Լեո (21.02.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ատլետիկը կարգին թիմա :Love: 
Արսենալի հետ միասին էս տարի Բարսային հանդիպած ամենաարժանի թիմնա, հուսով եմ եթե ոչ Չեմպիոնների լիգա, ապա գոնե Եվրոպայի լիգա կմտնեն :Smile:

----------

Աբելյան (21.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ատլետիկը կարգին թիմա
> *Արսենալի հետ միասին էս տարի Բարսային հանդիպած ամենաարժանի թիմնա*, հուսով եմ եթե ոչ Չեմպիոնների լիգա, ապա գոնե Եվրոպայի լիգա կմտնեն


Ինչա թե Բարսան հեշտությամբ չհաղթեց դրա համար ես ասու՞մ, մնացել էր Ատլետիկն էլ ՉԼ մասնակցեր :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> «Բարսայի» սան Ջոն Թորալը հաջորդ մրցաշրջանից հանդես կգա «Արսենալում»:
> 
> Կատալոնական ակումբը երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստի դիմաց կստանա 355000 եվրո, հաղորդում է El Mundo Deportivo-ն:
> 
> Թորալը Ֆրանսեսկ Ֆաբրեգասից և Ֆրան Մերիդայից հետո կատալոնական ակումբի երրորդ երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիսն է, որ տեղափոխվում է լոնդոնյան ակումբ:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/689-news.html
Վենգերը կայֆ ա բռնում, գրոշներով Բարսայի խաղացող ա առնում, հետո սարքում ա մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոնանոց ֆուտբոլիստ ու վերջում չեմ ու չում անելով էլի հետ ա տալիս Բարսային :LOL:

----------


## zanazan

> Ինչա թե Բարսան հեշտությամբ չհաղթեց դրա համար ես ասու՞մ, մնացել էր Ատլետիկն էլ ՉԼ մասնակցեր


Ասենք Ռուբինին կամ Ռոմաին ոչինչով չի զիճում...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ե՞րբա պատասխան հանդիպումը Արսենալի հետ  :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ինչա թե Բարսան հեշտությամբ չհաղթեց դրա համար ես ասու՞մ, մնացել էր Ատլետիկն էլ ՉԼ մասնակցեր


Չէ, ուղղակի չափազանց ուժեղ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրեց :Smile: 
Լյորենտեն ինձ համար նորություն չէր, բայց այ Խավի Մարտինեսից ու Իրաոլայից սենց խաղ չէի սպասում :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ե՞րբա պատասխան հանդիպումը Արսենալի հետ


Եթե չեմ սխալվում մարտի երկուսին ա:

----------

Ապե Ջան (23.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, ուղղակի չափազանց ուժեղ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրեց
> Լյորենտեն ինձ համար նորություն չէր, բայց այ Խավի Մարտինեսից ու Իրաոլայից սենց խաղ չէի սպասում


Այդ երեքն էլ ես իմ ինչ չեն, եթե թույլ չտան չեն խաղա, ապեր Բարսայի ֆիզիկական պատրաստվածությունը հիմա այն չէ, Արսենալինը ավելի վատ է, Արսը կուբոկ խաղաց, վաղը պրեմիեր լիգա, հետո էլի կուբոկ ու էլի լիգա և հետո ՉԼ, երկու թիմերն էլ հոգնել են:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այդ երեքն էլ ես իմ ինչ չեն, եթե թույլ չտան չեն խաղա, ապեր Բարսայի ֆիզիկական պատրաստվածությունը հիմա այն չէ, Արսենալինը ավելի վատ է, Արսը կուբոկ խաղաց, վաղը պրեմիեր լիգա, հետո էլի կուբոկ ու էլի լիգա և հետո ՉԼ, երկու թիմերն էլ հոգնել են:


Համաձայն եմ :Smile: 
Թող մի քիչ բարձրագոչ չթվա ասածս, բայց Բարսելոնայի մոտ միշտ էլ եղելա էս փետրվարյան անկումը :Jpit:  Երկու տարի առաձվա փայլուն մրցարշանում էս տարվա նման սաղին հաղթում էին, մեկ էլ եկավ փետրվարն ու հոպ` 3 անընմդեջ խաղում 1 ոչ-ոքի ու 2 պարտություն(Բետիսի հետ 2:2, Էսպանյոլին 0:2, իսկ մյուսը չեմ հիշում)... Նենց որ սպասում եմ, որ տղեքը կանցնեն էս շրջանն ու մարտին նորից կսկսեն սաղին ջախջախել :Wink:

----------

Gayl (22.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ե՞րբա պատասխան հանդիպումը Արսենալի հետ


Մարտի 8-ին  :Ծաղիկ:  




> Եթե չեմ սխալվում մարտի երկուսին ա:


Բա եղա՞վ: Բա Արսենալի երկրպագուն ո՞նց կարա էդպիսի խաղի օրը չիմանա  :Nea:

----------

Ապե Ջան (23.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Համաձայն եմ
> Թող մի քիչ բարձրագոչ չթվա ասածս, բայց Բարսելոնայի մոտ միշտ էլ եղելա էս փետրվարյան անկումը Երկու տարի առաձվա փայլուն մրցարշանում էս տարվա նման սաղին հաղթում էին, մեկ էլ եկավ փետրվարն ու հոպ` 3 անընմդեջ խաղում 1 ոչ-ոքի ու 2 պարտություն(Բետիսի հետ 2:2, Էսպանյոլին 0:2, *իսկ մյուսը չեմ հիշում*)... Նենց որ սպասում եմ, որ տղեքը կանցնեն էս շրջանն ու մարտին նորից կսկսեն սաղին ջախջախել


Արտելիկո Մադրիդի հետ էր, 4-3 պարտվեց Բարսան: 
Ինչ հզոր խաղ էր, շատ ուժեղ ա մեջ տպավորվել: Հատկապես Ագուերոն էդ օրը շատ լավ խաղաց:




Էպանյոլին էլ պարտվեց ոչ թե 0:2, այլ 1:2 հաշվով  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Մարտի 8-ին  
> 
> 
> Բա եղա՞վ: Բա Արսենալի երկրպագուն ո՞նց կարա էդպիսի խաղի օրը չիմանա


Բա ես գիտեմ, մյուս շաբաթ ա, ուրեմն մարտի 8 ին հա՞ :Think: , դզեց ինչպիսի նվեր :Love:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Արտելիկո Մադրիդի հետ էր, 4-3 պարտվեց Բարսան: 
> Ինչ հզոր խաղ էր, շատ ուժեղ ա մեջ տպավորվել: Հատկապես Ագուերոն էդ օրը շատ լավ խաղաց:
> 
> Էպանյոլին էլ պարտվեց ոչ թե 0:2, այլ 1:2 հաշվով


Մենք պարտված խաղերը լավ չենք հիշում :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (22.02.2011), Լեո (22.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Բա ես գիտեմ, մյուս շաբաթ ա, ուրեմն մարտի 8 ին հա՞, դզեց ինչպիսի նվեր


Բա՞ որ ասում էի արտասովոր օր ա  :LOL: 




> Մենք պարտված խաղերը լավ չենք հիշում


Մենք բոլոր խաղերն էլ արժանապատվությամբ ենք հիշում  :Cool:

----------

Altair (22.02.2011), Gayl (22.02.2011), Սերխիո (23.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Մարտի 8-ին


Փաստորեն էտ օրնել շնորհավորելու բան կա  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Մեկ հետաքրքիր փաստ Լա լիգայից: 

24 տուրից հետո Լա լիգայի 20 լավագույն ռմբարկուների խփած գնդակների 24.4%-ը խփել են Բարսայի 3 հիմնական հարձակվողները, այսինքն՝ յուրաքանչյուր 4 գոլից մեկը (Մեսսին, Վիլիան և Պեդրոն միասին խփել են 53 գնդալ): Ֆանտաստիկ արդյունավետություն  :Smile:

----------

Altair (23.02.2011), Gayl (22.02.2011), xaladilnick (22.02.2011), Ապե Ջան (23.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Սա չէի տեսել, նոր պատահական աչքովս ընկավ  :Shok:  

Փաստորեն ես եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

Լավագույն Բարսայի երկրպագու կոչմանն ես ուզում արժանանա՞ս :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Լավագույն Բարսայի երկրպագու կոչմանն ես ուզում արժանանա՞ս


Չէ, լավագույն շատախոսի  :Lol2: 

Շատ մի ուրախացի, դու էլ Արսենալի թեմայում ես շատախոս  :Lol2:

----------


## Լեո

> *Լավագույն Բարսայի* երկրպագու կոչմանն ես ուզում արժանանա՞ս


Համ էլ ես *լավագույն Բարսայի* երկրպագու կոչումն արդեն ունեմ, իսկ Բարսայի *լավագույն երկրպագու* կոչմանն էնքան էլ չեմ ձգտում  :Blush:

----------

Barcamaniac (25.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Համ էլ ես *լավագույն Բարսայի* երկրպագու կոչումն արդեն ունեմ, իսկ Բարսայի *լավագույն երկրպագու* կոչմանն էնքան էլ չեմ ձգտում


Հա դե կարևորը հասկացար: Հենց գնաս Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղը նայելու ամբողջ ակումբով շքանշանը քեզ կհանձնենք :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Դարք (22.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ուղակի վայելեք  :Ok:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*



			
				Բարսա. Արսենալը բարոյական չի գործում
			
		

*



Կատալոնացիները չեն ցանկանում բաց թողնել հերթական տաղանդին՝ 16-ամյա Խոան Միգել Տորալ Խարպերին։


Երիտասարդ կիսապաշտպանին Իսպանիայում անվանում են «նոր Ֆաբրեգաս»։ Այդ մականունը նրան տվել են ոչ միայն խաղային որակների համար, այլ նրա, որ նա գնում է «Արսենալի» ավագի հետքերով, որը ութ տարի առաջ լքել է Լա Մասիան Արսեն Վենգերի համար։


Սակայն, այն ժամանակ իրավիճակը այլ էր, ակումբում ամեն ինչ շատ անկանոն էր, իսկ այժմ այդ խնդիրը չկա այլևս։


«Մեզ դուր չի գալիս, երբ ուրիշ թիմերի ներկայացուցիչներ գալիս  և փող են առաջարկում դեռ 16 տարին չբոլորած խաղացողներին։ Դա օրենքի սահմաններում է, սակայն բավական անբաոայական է։ Մենք ցանկանում ենք այդ տղաներին պահել մեր ակումբում, որպեսզի նրանք խաղան մեր ֆուտբոլը» - հայտարարել է ակումբի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելը։


Չնայած, ով գիտի, թե ով կլիներ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը, եթե այն ժամանակ մնար Բարսելոնայում։ Այնպես, որ դեռ պարզ չէ, թե ինչն է լավ խաղացողների համար։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Ֆաբրեգասի «Բարսա» վերադառնալուն, Ռոսելն ավելացրել է. «Մենք չպետք է մոռանանք փողային գործոնի մասին։ Եթե մարզիչները ունենան Սեսկի կարիքը և ինքը խաղացողը ցանկանա, ապա ղեկավարությունը միայն կողմ կլինի»։


*http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/16953/*

----------


## Altair

Շաբաթ օրը կայանալիք  Մալյորկա-Բարսելոնա  խաղում  առաջին անգամ Անդրես Ինիեստան դաշտ կմտնի ավագի թևկապով, քանզի Պույոլը և Չավին վնասվածք ունեն  և չեն կարող մասնակցել այդ հանդիպմանը: 
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Altair

Իսպանական «Բարելոնայի» դարպասապահ Վիկտոր Վալդեսը  թիմի շարքերը լքել է  մոտ երեք շաբաթով: Այս մասին հաղորդում է «Marca»-ն:

Իսպանիայի  հավաքականի դարպասապահը ձախ ծնկի խնդիրներ ունի: Կատալոնական ակումբի բժշկական անձնակազմը դժվարացել է կոնկրետ ժամկետ նշել, թե երբ ֆուտբոլիստը կվերադառնա խաղադաշտ:
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Լեո

> Շաբաթ օրը կայանալիք  Մալյորկա-Բարսելոնա  խաղում  առաջին անգամ Անդրես Ինիեստան դաշտ կմտնի ավագի թևկապով, քանզի Պույոլը և Չավին վնասվածք ունեն  և չեն կարող մասնակցել այդ հանդիպմանը: 
> Աղբյուրը


Ո՞նց, Չավի՞ն էլ վնասվածք ստացավ  :Shok:   :Sorry:

----------


## Gayl

> Ո՞նց, Չավի՞ն էլ վնասվածք ստացավ


Գոնե երկարաժամկետա՞:

----------


## gegham2010

ափսոս ես վերջին խաղերը չեմ կարում հարմարացնեմ բայց գիտեմ ԲԱՐՍԱՆ միշ հախթելա

----------


## Gayl

> ափսոս ես վերջին խաղերը չեմ կարում հարմարացնեմ բայց գիտեմ ԲԱՐՍԱՆ միշ հախթելա


Էս վերջերս պարտվելա :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Գոնե երկարաժամկետա՞:


 Էնքան երկարաժակմետ չէ, ինչքան դու կուզենայիր  :Tongue:  Մկանի թեթև վնասվածք ա  :Wink: 
Չավին բաց կթողնի Մայլորկայի հետ խաղը, բայց ինքը վսհատ ա, որ մարտի 5-ին արդեն լրիվ ապաքինված կլինի ու կմասնակցի Վալենսիայի հետ խաղին  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս վերջերս պարտվելա


Մինչև ժամանակների վախճանը դու դա կհիշես ու կհիշեցնես, չէ՞  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Էնքան երկարաժակմետ չէ, ինչքան դու կուզենայիր  
> Չավին բաց կթողնի Մայլորկայի հետ խաղը, բայց ինքը վսհատ է, որ մարտի 5-ին արդեն լրիվ ապաքինված կլինի ու կմասնակցի Վալենսիայի հետ խաղին


Իհարկե ոչ մի  խաղացողի էլ վնասվածք չեմ ցանկանում, բայց որ Արսի խաղին մի երկուսը չմասնակցեին, այդ թվում նաև Չավին վատ չէր լինի, մնաց Վալենսիայի խաղին վնասվածք ձգենք :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Մինչև ժամանակների վախճանը դու դա կհիշես ու կհիշեցնես, չէ՞


Վայ, բա չասե՞մ, մարդը անտեղյակ էր, համ էլ ես Հերկուլեսի խաղը նկատի ունեի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Իհարկե ոչ մի  խաղացողի էլ վնասվածք չեմ ցանկանում, բայց որ Արսի խաղին մի երկուսը չմասնակցեին, այդ թվում նաև Չավին վատ չէր լինի, մնաց Վալենսիայի խաղին վնասվածք ձգենք


 Ես գիտեի դու ուզում ես Բարսա-Արսենալ կարգին, դիտարժան ու անմոռանալի հանդիպման ականատես լինել, էն էլ դու մի ասա՝ ուզում ես ամեն գնով Արսենալն անցնի հաջորդ փուլ  :Lol2: 

Արսենալը լուրջ շանսեր ունի, իրարանցման մեջ մի ընկիր  :Lol2:

----------


## Լեո

> Վայ, բա չասե՞մ, մարդը անտեղյակ էր, համ էլ ես Հերկուլեսի խաղը նկատի ունեի


Հա՜, իհարկե՜, Հերկուլեսի հետ խաղը նկատի ունեիր, ո՜նց մտքովս չէր անցել  :Fool:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես գիտեի դու ուզում ես Բարսա-Արսենալ կարգին, դիտարժան ու անմոռանալի հանդիպման ականատես լինել, էն էլ դու մի ասա՝ ուզում ես ամեն գնով Արսենալն անցնի հաջորդ փուլ 
> 
> Արսենալը լուրջ շանսեր ունի, իրարանցման մեջ մի ընկիր


Չէ պետք է ամեն ինչ հավասար լինի, Ուոլքոտը վնասվածք ստացավ ու հլը խաբար չկա :LOL: , Սեսկն էլ ա ստացել, բայց Չավիի կարգիա:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, իհարկե՜, Հերկուլեսի հետ խաղը նկատի ունեիր, ո՜նց մտքով չէր անցել


Դե ասի «էս վերջերս» ասելով կարողա էս մի տարվա վերջերսը նկատի ունի :LOL:

----------

Լեո (25.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ պետք է ամեն ինչ հավասար լինի, Ուոլքոտը վնասվածք ստացավ ու հլը խաբար չկա, Սեսկն էլ ա ստացել, բայց Չավիի կարգիա:


 Դե ուրեմն տղերքին առողջություն ցանկանանք: Ես չեմ ուզի, որ նրանք հանդիպմանը չմասնակցեն. առանց նրանց խաղի որակը էապես կտուժի:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե ուրեմն տղերքին առողջություն ցանկանանք: Ես չեմ ուզի, որ նրանք հանդիպմանը չմասնակցեն. առանց նրանց խաղի որակը էապես կտուժի:


Հո ցանկանալով չի՞, մարդը վարի ա գնացել :LOL: , հենց իմանամ ինչա եղել կասեմ ձերոնցից ով էն բանից լինի :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Հո ցանկանալով չի՞, մարդը վարի ա գնացել, հենց իմանամ ինչա եղել կասեմ ձերոնցից ով էն բանից լինի


Դե որ զանգես իմանաս, մեր կողմից բարևիր:

Էն բանից էլ թող մարդամեկ թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները լինեն  :Sad:   :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե որ զանգես իմանաս, մեր կողմից բարևիր:


ok



> Էն բանից էլ թող մարդամեկ թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները լինեն


Ավելի լավ ա գրառումդ խմագրես :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ավելի լավ ա գրառումդ խմագրես


 Չէ, ոչինչ, թող մնա  :Tongue:  Եթե արգելափակվեմ էլ, մինչև մարտի 8-ը հաստատ արգելափակման ժամկետը կլրանա  :Tongue:   :Jpit: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ստոպ-օֆֆտոպ  :Stop:   :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ստոպ-օֆֆտոպ


Օֆֆտոպի գնով ուզում էի կյանքդ փրկեի:
Ես Բարսայից էի խոսում, մեր ախպորն էլ բան-ման էի ասում, եկար ինադու օֆֆտոպանոց սարքեցիր, որ գրածներս մի էջով հետ գնան :Angry2:

----------

Լեո (25.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

լավ մի քիչ վաղվա մասին, մերոնցից չկան Պույոլը, Չավին, Վալդեսն ու Ալվեշը հինգ հատ դեղինով բացա թողում վաղը:

Մոտավոր սենց կազմ կլինի երևի:

ՊինտոԱդրիանո - Պիկե - Աբիդալ - Մաքսվելլ
Մասկերանո - Բուսկետս - Ինիեստա
Պեդրո - Մեսսի - Վիլյա

Դժվար խաղ ա լինելու, Լաուդրուպը լավ ա ճանաչում Բարսային, ու իրա թիմերը միշտ լավ են խաղում մերոնց դեմ: Նենց որ հետաքրքիր ա լինելու  :Smile: 
Գայլ ախպեր ոնց նայում եմ սաղն էլ վերականգնվում են մարտի 8-ի խաղին  :Ծաղիկ:  Նենց որ ևս մի հատ հրաշալի հանդիպում ենք տեսնելու  :Love: 

Չավին ու Պույոլը արդեն Վալենսիային կլինեն, Վալդեսը մի քիչ հարցական ա բայց Արսենալին արդեն կլինի:

Հ.Գ. Ամառը կարող ա ձրի Պիռլո ստանանք  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (25.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Հ.Գ. Ամառը կարող ա ձրի Պիռլո ստանանք


Ձրի՞ :Shok: , այդ ինչպե՞ս:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ձրի՞, այդ ինչպե՞ս:


Պայմանագիրը վերջանում ա, ազատ խաղացող ա դառնում  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Պայմանագիրը վերջանում ա, ազատ խաղացող ա դառնում


Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան հասկացա: 
Լավ կանի մարզակոշիկները կախի մեխից և Միլանում մեկ լավ կադր կավելան ա, ես այս տարբերակը հավանական եմ համարում, համ էլ չեմ կարծում Բարսը բիձուկին առնի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան հասկացա: 
> Լավ կանի մարզակոշիկները կախի մեխից և Միլանում մեկ լավ կադր կավելան ա, ես այս տարբերակը հավանական եմ համարում, համ էլ չեմ կարծում Բարսը բիձուկին առնի:


 ես էլ էի մտածում բիձուկ ա, բայց 31 տարեկան ա: Հաստատ ձրի իրա նման պահեստային խաղացող ձեռք բերելը հեչ վատ տարբերակ չի:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> ես էլ էի մտածում բիձուկ ա, բայց 31 տարեկան ա: Հաստատ ձրի իրա նման պահեստային խաղացող ձեռք բերելը հեչ վատ տարբերակ չի:


Հա էտքան ա, իհարկե Միլանում ինքը քչից շատից երևում ա, Բարսայում չեմ կարող ասել, չի կարելի ասել լավ ընտրություն ա, բայց ստացվում ա չեղածից լավ ա, եթե Միլանը բաց թողի Պիռլոին:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պիռլոյի գալուն երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ, ինքը էն հազվագյուտ իտալացիներիցա, որի խաղն ինձ դուր էր գալիս: Դաշտը տեսնելու առանձնահատուկ տաղանդ ունի :Smile: 

Իսկ 1 ժամից` Մալյորկա-Բարսելոնա:
Իսպանական միակ թիմը,որն այս տարի դեռ չի պարտվել Բարսելոնային: Թեժ է լինելու :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (26.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ատլետիկոյի գլխավոր մարզիչ Կիկե Սանչես Ֆլորեսը զրուցել է Լեո Մեսսիի մասին, որը վերջին խաղում Ատլետիկոյի դարպասին խփեց 3 գնդակ: 
Մեսսին լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է, որին ես երբևէ տեսել եմ: Նա 21-երորդ դարի Դի Ստեֆանոն է:  Այս խաղում մեր դեմ խաղաց աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբը, իսկ աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը մեր ակումբին խփեց 3 գնդակ, որի  շնորհիվ մեզ հաղթեցին,-ասել է Ֆլորեսը:
Աղբյուրը - սա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հիմա ինչ, ասենք որ Մեսսին ապտակեց «Մալորկային»  :Hands Up: 

Մալորկա - Բարսելոնա 0:1 առաջին խաղակես:  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ 1 ժամից` Մալյորկա-Բարսելոնա:
> Իսպանական միակ թիմը,որն այս տարի դեռ չի պարտվել Բարսելոնային: Թեժ է լինելու


Գրագետ ֆուտբոլ ա գնում, Մալյորկան էլ ա լավ խաղում: Մեսսիի գոլը կայֆոտ էր:
Բայց որ  երաժշտություն լսելիս չլինեի կարողա խաղի ժամանակ աչքս կպներ, անգլիականից հետո  սենց խաղերը քնցնում են :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Գրագետ ֆուտբոլ ա գնում, Մալյորկան էլ ա լավ խաղում: Մեսսիի գոլը կայֆոտ էր:
> Բայց որ  երաժշտություն լսելիս չլինեի *կարողա խաղի ժամանակ աչքս կպներ,* անգլիականից հետո  սենց խաղերը քնցնում են


Ապեր դէ ուշ ժամա:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր դէ ուշ ժամա:


Դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ամենաշուտը առավոտ վեցին եմ քնում ուրեմն ցերեկվա կողմերն ա :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Մայլորկա 0 - 3 Բարսա  :Smile: 

Գոլերի հեղինակներ՝ Մեսսի, Վիլիա, Պեդրո:

Տեսա՞ք Վիլիայի գոլի ժամանակ Դուդու Ավատը չորեքթաթ ինչ վազք իրականացրեց: Շատ զվարճալի էր  :Hands Up:   :Lol2:

----------

Gayl (27.02.2011), Inna (27.02.2011), V!k (27.02.2011), Yellow Raven (27.02.2011), Ապե Ջան (27.02.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կերանք :Smile: 

Մնաց մի թիմ, որն այս տարի խաղացելա Բարսելոնայի դեմ ու չի պարտվել... Մարտի 8-ին էդ թիմին էլ կհաղթենք :Tongue:

----------

Altair (27.02.2011), Inna (27.02.2011), Ապե Ջան (27.02.2011), Լեո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Կերանք
> 
> Մնաց մի թիմ, որն այս տարի խաղացելա Բարսելոնայի դեմ ու չի պարտվել... Մարտի 8-ին էդ թիմին էլ կհաղթենք


Մարտի 8-ին էդ թիմը, կարմիր բանտիկ կապած, սկուտեղի վրա կգա Կամպ Նոու  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Մարտի 8-ին էդ թիմը, կարմիր բանտիկ կապած, սկուտեղի վրա կգա Կամպ Նոու


Իմ ինադու ա գրում, որ Աստղը գա ինձ տուգանի :LOL:  :LOL: 
Մեկ անգամ էլ ասեմ Արսենալը կարա պարտվի բայց անցնի հաջորդ փուլ, այ երբ իմ ասածով կլինի դուք կասեք չկա թիմ, որ Բարսի հետ խաղացելա ու չի պարտվել :LOL:  :LOL: , բայց գրողը տանի նա հաջորդ փուլ չանցավ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ ինադու ա գրում, որ Աստղը գա ինձ տուգանի
> Մեկ անգամ էլ ասեմ Արսենալը կարա պարտվի բայց անցնի հաջորդ փուլ, այ երբ իմ ասածով կլինի դուք կասեք չկա թիմ, որ Բարսի հետ խաղացելա ու չի պարտվել, բայց գրողը տանի նա հաջորդ փուլ չանցավ


Ինչ խոսք, դու իրավացի ես: Հավանակատության տեսության աքսիոմատիկ պնդումներն ու բաշխման ֆունկացիաների վերլուծությունները փաստում են, որ Արսենալը շանս ունի, գրողը տանի....  :Blink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչ խոսք, դու իրավացի ես: Հավանակատության տեսության աքսիոմատիկ պնդումներն ու բաշխման ֆունկացիաների վերլուծությունները փաստում են, որ Արսենալը շանս ունի, գրողը տանի....


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Դուք դեռ կգաք կասեք.  «Ախպեր մենք Արսի համար ուրախ ենք»  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Դուք դեռ կգաք կասեք.  «Ախպեր մենք Արսի համար ուրախ ենք»


Մենք Արսի աննախադեպ հաջողության համար արդեն իսկ ուրախ ենք  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (27.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Դուք դեռ կգաք կասեք.  «Ախպեր մենք Արսի համար ուրախ ենք»


Գայլ ջան Արսի հաղթանակը մաքուր չէր , քանիոր միհատ մաքուր գոլ չհաշվին, միհատ ձեռ եղավ գոլին մոտիկ շտռաֆ չդրին , մեկել Առշիկին ձեռ եղավ պենալ չդրին :
Հաշվենք թե պենալը մեկել շտռաֆը չկարացան խփեն , բայց հո գոլնել կար :

----------


## Gayl

> *Գայլ ջան Արսի հաղթանակը մաքուր չէր*


Արա բայց ոնց եք դուք ինձ դզզում :LOL:  :LOL: 



> քանիոր միհատ մաքուր գոլ չհաշվին


Ի դեպ որ ասում էիր վիդեոն չկա, տղերքը լավ էլ դրին ու սաղս տեսել ենք :Wink: 



> միհատ ձեռ եղավ գոլին մոտիկ շտռաֆ չդրին


Աաաաաաաաաաաաա ես մեռաաաաաա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 




> մեկել Առշիկին ձեռ եղավ պենալ չդրին :


 Այ էտ մեկը ես էլ եմ տեսել, հիմա պատահում ա:

----------


## Altair

> Այ էտ մեկը ես էլ եմ տեսել, հիմա պատահում ա:


Դե արդեն հերիքա  :Jpit:  Հիմա են վարյանտը չի , որ ասենք մի գոլ եսկոմ մի գոլ ենկոմ :

----------


## Altair

> Ի դեպ որ ասում էիր վիդեոն չկա, տղերքը լավ էլ դրին ու սաղս տեսել ենք


 Դե միհատ դիր :

----------


## Gayl

> Դե միհատ դիր :


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...10-2011/page16

----------


## Altair

> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...10-2011/page16


վոտի կպնելուց խաղից դուրս չկար , ուշադիր նայեք էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Վալենսիա 0 - 1 Բարսա

 77' - Մեսսի

 :Cool:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (03.03.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Թուլ թվեք Գայլի հետ չհամաձանվեմ: Ես սենց պահերը անպայման ուսումնասիրում եմ: Նկարում էլ գիծը դրել եմ, որ ավելի պարզ երևա, որ չկար խաղից դուրս վիճակ: Առաջին ձեռքով խաղի պահը չեմ հիշում, բայց Արշավիրին իսկապես ձեռ կար: Ամեն դեպքում վատ արդյունք չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ պատասխան խաղին Կապիտան Պույոլըւ կխաղա:

----------

Altair (03.03.2011), Gayl (03.03.2011), Yellow Raven (03.03.2011), Դարք (03.03.2011), Լեո (03.03.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Իսկ երեկվա Վալենսիայի դեմ խաղն էս սեզոնի ամենավատ խաղն էր: Գնդակին տիրել ենք ընդամենը 54%, իսկ դա Բարսայի համար կատաստրոֆայա: Ադրիանոն մալադեց, սարքեց գոլը: Եվս մի քայլ մոտեցանք երրորդ անընդմեջ չեմպիոնությանը:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (03.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ երեկվա Վալենսիայի դեմ խաղն էս սեզոնի ամենավատ խաղն էր: Գնդակին տիրել ենք ընդամենը 54%, իսկ դա Բարսայի համար կատաստրոֆայա: Ադրիանոն մալադեց, սարքեց գոլը: Եվս մի քայլ մոտեցանք երրորդ անընդմեջ չեմպիոնությանը:


Չեմ կարծում, թե ամենավատ խաղն էր :Smile: 
Առաջին խաղակեսում շատ էլ լավ խաղացին, մենակ երկրորդ խաղակեսի սկզբում էր մի պահ առավելությունը Վալենսիային անցել: Ընդհանուր առմամբ գոհ եմ խաղի որակից :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Թուլ թվեք Գայլի հետ չհամաձանվեմ: Ես սենց պահերը անպայման ուսումնասիրում եմ: Նկարում էլ գիծը դրել եմ, որ ավելի պարզ երևա, որ չկար խաղից դուրս վիճակ: Առաջին ձեռքով խաղի պահը չեմ հիշում, բայց Արշավիրին իսկապես ձեռ կար: Ամեն դեպքում վատ արդյունք չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ պատասխան խաղին Կապիտան Պույոլըւ կխաղա:


Եթե անգամ օֆֆսայիդ չէր ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ Արսենալը անարդարությամբ է հաղթել, միլիոնավոր այդպիսի դեպքեր են եղել, որովհետև այդպիսի դեպքերը շատ վիճելի են և կարող է մրցավարը չնկատել, իսկ հիմա նկարիդ պահով ասեմ: Ապեր ընենց ա, որ մենք էլ ենք ֆուտբոլից հասկանում  :Wink: , իսկ քո նկարում ես միայն տեսնում եմ, որ Վիլյան ընդամենը փորձում է հարվածել և դու այդ դիրքն ես բռնացրել, խնդրում եմ նկարդ այնպես սարքի, դե օրինակ մոտիկացրու, որ ես և բոլորս տեսնենք, որ հենց քո նկարած պահին Վիլյայի ոտքը դիպչել է գնդակին, ես գոնե քո նկարում այդպիսի բան չտեսա, Մեսսին ընդամենը 0.5 վայրկյան է պետք, որ կարողանա հավասարվի և մի քիչ էլ առաջ անցնի Վիլյայից և այլն : Եվ այդ դեպքում ես քո հետ համաձայն կլինեմ, կասեմ օֆֆսայիդից էր, բայց գրողը տանի դա ոչինչ չի փոխում, ձեզ ով էր ասում երկու գնդակը 5 րոպեում կուլ տայիք, չէ՞ որ մրցավարը մարդ է և ոչ թե ռոբոտ:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Հա ախպերս, ինչի ես տենց նեղվում :Wink: , ես չեմ ասում, թե անարդար էր… Դրա մեղավորը մեր թիմն էր, ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ ժխտի: իմ ուզածը ցույց տալն էր, որ երբեմն Բարսային հակառակ սխալ որոշումներ էլ են լինում: Չելսիի դեմ խաղից հետո, երբ տասը հոգով մնացած Բարսան հավասարացրեց հաշիվը, սաղ ասում էին, թե սարքած ա, խայտառակություն ա, բայց երբ մեր դեմ են սխալվում, բոլորը միահամուռ կերպով, բացի կուլեներից, ասում են, որ ամեն ինչ տրամաբանական էր:
Իսկ նկարի մեջ ինձ թվում ա ճիշտ պահն եմ բռնացրել, երբ որ Պեդրոն հարվածում ա: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, հեսա նորից մի հատ կնայեմ, եթե պետք ա կփոխեմ:
Կրկնում եմ, ես ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ ուզում մեղքը գցել որևէ մեկի վրա, էտի անօգնական ու թույլ թիմերի ֆաները թող անեն, բայց պետք էլ չի ժխտել, որ մրցավարն անուշադիր ա եղել:

----------


## Barcamaniac

հարվածի պահը կարծես թե էս ա, որտեղ օֆսայդ չկա

բայց եթե համարենք, թե էս ա հարվածի պահը, էլի օֆսայդ չկա

----------


## Gayl

> հարվածի պահը կարծես թե էս ա, որտեղ օֆսայդ չկա
> 
> բայց եթե համարենք, թե էս ա հարվածի պահը, էլի օֆսայդ չկա


Այ հիմա լրիվ կայֆ տվեց  :Jpit: , իսկ հեչ տեսե՞լ ես, որ մի դիրքից ցույց տա, որ օֆֆսայիդ չկա, բայց մեկ այլ դիրքից ավելի ճիշտ օֆֆսայիդում գտնվող խաղացողի դիրքից ամեն ինչ պարզ երևա, այդ գիծը էտ դիրքից կարող է շատ հանգիստ խաբել: Ես այս պահին չգիտեմ կա թե չկա, բայց հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ այս նկարը ոչինչ ցույց չի տալիս, իսկ երկրորդ նկարում Մեսսին օֆֆսայիդում էր  :Wink:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Լավ էլի, արդեն դու քեզ ես խաբում: Երկրորդ նկարը զապասով եմ դրել: Ըտեղ գնդակը տշելուց հետոյի կադր ա, բայց էլի չկա օֆսայդ: Ինչորայա, եթե մինչև հիմա կարծում ես, որ օֆսայ էր, էլ քեզ մտափոխել ուրեմն հնարավոր չի, էլ չեմ փորձելու: Մեկ ա պատասխան խաղը սենց սխալներ չեն լինի:

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ էլի, արդեն դու քեզ ես խաբում: Երկրորդ նկարը զապասով եմ դրել: Ըտեղ գնդակը տշելուց հետոյի կադր ա, բայց էլի չկա օֆսայդ: Ինչորայա, եթե մինչև հիմա կարծում ես, որ օֆսայ էր, էլ քեզ մտափոխել ուրեմն հնարավոր չի, էլ չեմ փորձելու:


Լավ հաշիվն էլ 2:1 ա օգուտ Բարսին, Մեսսին էլ 5 մետր հետ էր, դու էլ ինչ ուզում զապասով դնում ես, եթե էտքան վստահ ես երկու նկարներն էլ ուրիշ դիրքով ցույց տուր:



> Մեկ ա պատասխան խաղը սենց սխալներ չեն լինի:


Ի՞նչ իմացար  :Shok:  ապեր կարողա հաշիվն էլ ասես տանենք ստավկա դնենք  :Shok:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Հիմա դու սկսեցիր ինձ դզել :LOL: , ինչ փաստ բերեցի, դու ոչ մի ահակփաստարկ չբերեցիր, բայց էլի դժգոհ ես: Քեզ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում: Խոստանում եմ, էլ չեմ խոսա էս թեմայով:

----------


## Gayl

> Հիմա դու սկսեցիր ինձ դզել, ինչ *փաստ* բերեցի, դու ոչ մի ահակփաստարկ չբերեցիր, բայց էլի դժգոհ ես: Քեզ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում: Խոստանում եմ, էլ չեմ խոսա էս թեմայով:


Գրողը տանի, եթե կգտնվի մեկը, ով սա փաստ կարող է անվանել, ապա ես մեծ հաճույքով կարող եմ ասել, որ նա չի պատկերացնում ինչ բան է ֆուտբոլը  :Shok:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց*



Այսօր առավոտյան Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց մեջքի սուր ցավերի պատճառով, որոնք նա զգում է արդեն երկու շաբաթ:
Վալենսիայի դեմ խաղին Գվարդիոլայի մասնակցությունը հարցականի տակ էր, սակայն Բարսայի գլխավոր մարզիչը որոշեց ինքնուրույն ղեկավարել թիմն այդ հանդիպմանը: Նա մեջքի ցավերի պատճառով չէր կարողացել ավարտին հասցնել երեքշաբթի օրվա մարզումը: Վալենսիայի հետ խաղից հետո ցավերը չեն պակասել, և նա շտապ տեղափոխվել է Բարսելոնայի հիվանդանոցներից մեկը: Դեռևս տեղեկություններ չկան, թե երբ մարզչին դուրս կգրեն հիվանդանոցից: դա կախված կլինի նրա իսկ ինքնազգացողությունից:
«Պեպը պնդեց, որ պետք է ներկա լինի խաղին անկախ ունեցած սուր ցավերից: Խաղի ժամանակ նա իրեն շատ վատ էր զգում»,-ասել է Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի օգնական Տիտո Վիլանովան:

*http://armbarca.com/news/xosep_gvard...2011-03-03-875*

----------

Altair (04.03.2011), Barcamaniac (04.03.2011), Gayl (04.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Այսօր առավոտյան Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց մեջքի սուր ցավերի պատճառով, *որոնք նա զգում է արդեն երկու շաբաթ*


Կարիք կա ասեմ ինչիցա եղել  :LOL: , արա դե ասում էի չէ ապտակը ուժեղ ա լինելու  :LOL: 
Պեպին առողջություն եմ մաղթում:

----------

Աբելյան (04.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Գրողը տանի, եթե կգտնվի մեկը, ով սա փաստ կարող է անվանել, ապա ես մեծ հաճույքով կարող եմ ասել, որ նա չի պատկերացնում ինչ բան է ֆուտբոլը


 Ես համարում եմ :

----------


## Gayl

> Ես համարում եմ :


Քանի, որ *արդեն* 100 տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ Մեսսին օֆֆսայիդում ա եղել, ապա քեզ կարող եմ ասել այդպես համոզված էլ մնա, երբ կհասկանաս, թե ոնց են ջոկում օֆֆսայիդ ա թե չէ այ էտ ժամանակ կարաս ասես, որ ֆուտբոլից մի քիչ հասկանում ես, իսկ հիմա դու ընդամենը զվարճանում ես:

----------


## Chilly

իմ առաջին գրառումը սպորտ բաժնում. նիպուխա նի պեռա
Գայլը ֆուտբոլիստներին էր նավսում, մարզչին կպավ  :Unsure:   :Scare:

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2011), Gayl (04.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Արսենալի երկրապագուների մոտ սկսում են աղոտ հույսեր ծնվել  :Jpit: 

Պեպ ջան, քեզ առողջություն  :Smile:

----------

Altair (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալի երկրապագուների մոտ սկսում են աղոտ հույսեր ծնվել 
> 
> Պեպ ջան, քեզ առողջություն


Ապեր Chilly ին երբա էս բաժնում գրառում արել, շատ սրված պահ ա, մոդեռը ամեն պահ ուզում ա ոտքիս տակ սապոն դնի, էս սաղ իրա սարքածն ա, ընենց որ Բարսա առաջ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Քանի, որ *արդեն* 100 տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ Մեսսին օֆֆսայիդում ա եղել, ապա քեզ կարող եմ ասել այդպես համոզված էլ մնա, երբ կհասկանաս, թե ոնց են ջոկում օֆֆսայիդ ա թե չէ այ էտ ժամանակ կարաս ասես, որ ֆուտբոլից մի քիչ հասկանում ես, իսկ հիմա դու ընդամենը զվարճանում ես:


Դե եթե Barcamaniac-ի դրածից ավելի լավ օրինակ բեր :

----------


## Altair

1Միայն Հերկուլեսը կարողացավ Լա Լիգայում Բարսելոնային խփել 1 գոլից ավելի: 2-Մալյորկայի դաշտում 5-երորդ անգամ մրցաշրջանում աչքի ընկան Մեսսին Վիլլան և Պեդռոն իրար հետ:
3-Բարսելոնան միակ թիմն է Լա Լիգայում , որ գնդակ բաց չի թողել առաջին 15 րոպեների ընթացքում:
4.Վալենսիան խպում է մինիմում 1 գնդակ վերջին 15 րոպեների ընթացքում:
5.Վալենսիան կարող է հավասարեցնել հաշիվը այն ժամանակ երբ պարտվում է :Այս մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում նրանք վաստակել են 15 միավոր այն խաղերում , որոնցում պարտվում էին:
6.Վալենսիայի հակառակորդը հաղթել է Մեստալիայում 4 խաղ 5ից:
Աղբյուրը http://www.fcbarca.net.ru

----------


## Altair

Պրիմերայի 26-րդ տուրի Վալենսիայի հետ հանդիպումից հետո Բարսելոնան վերսկսել է մարզումները, տեղեկացնում է Բարսելոնայի պաշտոնական կայքը: Կապտնառնագույնների գլխավոր նորությունը այն է,  որ թիմի ավագ  Կառլես Պույոլը վերադարցել է մարզումներին: 

Ժեֆֆրենը արդեն բուժվել է և կարող է խաղալ Սարագոսայի դեմ: Մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ մարզվել են անհատական ծրագրով: Դարպասապահ Խոսե Պինտոն մկանների հետ կապված խնդիրների պատճառով առանձին սրահում է մարզվել: 
Աղբյուրը http://www.fcbarca.net.ru

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնայի դարպասապահ Վիկտոր Վալդեսը արդեն լիովին առողջ Վալդեսը ուրբաթ երեկո միացավ թիմի մարզմանը: Պույոլը նույնպես նարկա է եղել մարզմանը, մարզումը վարել է Տիտո Վիլանովան:
Վալդեսից գրեթե երկու շաբաթ պահանջվեց` ծնկի վնասվածքից բուժվելու համար, մարզմանը ներկա է գտնվել Ջոան Գամպերը:

21 խաղացողներ մասնակցեցին մարզմանը: Մարզմանը նաև մասնակցեցին Բարսա Բ-ի երկու խաղացողներ  Մինյոն և Տիագո Ալքանտարան: 

Մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ Գվարդիոլան վաղվա մարզմանը նույպես ներկա չի գտնվի:

Աղբյուր

----------

Ապե Ջան (05.03.2011), Լեո (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե եթե Barcamaniac-ի դրածից ավելի լավ օրինակ բեր :


Դե լավ ախպեր օֆֆսայիդ էր, սրտումդ կայֆոտ ա՞  :LOL: , էն որ ասում ձեր սայթի տերը գոռում էր վիդեոն չկա ու գեղեցիկ հոդվածներ էր սարքում  :Shok: , այ ըտենց նկար ա սարքել, որ մենակ ինքն ա էտ նկարին հավատում, մեկ էլ մի երկու հոգի  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

Ոմանք զարմանում են, թե ինչպես է "Բարսան" կարողանում այդքան լավ պաշտպանվել, իսկ հակառակորդ թիմի հարձակվողները ուղղակի վախենում են մտնել տուգանային ...

Նկարը նայելուց հետո հաստատ այդ ոմանք էլ չեն զարմանա ու ավելորդ հարցեր չեն տա` 
Նկարը  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (06.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

Արա Միսակ, էս տունդ կիլլեր ես մեծացնում ... Օջախիս լուսն էս մարում արա  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

Խփի դրան, չթողես թռնի ... ոտը կծի, ոտը ...  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Մեսսի ջան, այսպիսի դրվագները ֆուտբոլին պատիվ չի բերում, պետք չէ ուրախանալ այսպիսի ճղճիմ դրվագներով, իմ թիմը շաաաաաատ ավելի կոպիտ ֆուտբոլ է կարողանում երբեմն ցույց տալ, ամեն այդպիսի պահին քֆուր եմ տալիս անողին, ապեր ֆուտբոլը բոքս չի և հետո ուզու՞մ ես ասեմ Բարսան խի ա կարողանում «պաշտպանվել»:

----------


## Altair

Գնդակին մի կպիիիիիիի ... կտրանքեեեեենք ... :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Միսսի ջան, թե ուզում ես հումոր անել, մի ձև կհասկանամ, իսկ թե ինչ-որ բան ես ուզում ասած լինես, ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Altair

> Մեսսի ջան, այսպիսի դրվագները ֆուտբոլին պատիվ չի բերում, պետք չէ ուրախանալ այսպիսի ճղճիմ դրվագներով, իմ թիմը շաաաաաատ ավելի կոպիտ ֆուտբոլ է կարողանում երբեմն ցույց տալ, ամեն այդպիսի պահին քֆուր եմ տալիս անողին, ապեր ֆուտբոլը բոքս չի և հետո ուզու՞մ ես ասեմ Բարսան խի ա կարողանում «պաշտպանվել»:


Գայլ ջան նկարները ծիծաղալու համար էի դրել:
Մեկել խի՞

----------


## Altair

> Միսսի ջան, թե ուզում ես հումոր անել, մի ձև կհասկանամ, իսկ թե ինչ-որ բան ես ուզում ասած լինես, ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ


Ուղակի հումոր էր Լեո ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան նկարները ծիծաղալու համար էի դրել:


Անձամբ իմ համար զվարճալի չէր  :Shok: 



> Մեկել խի՞


Շատ պարզ, Բարսան կարողանում է ճշգրիտ պասերի և տակտիկայի շնորհիվ գնդակը պահել սեփական խաղացողների ձեռքում և դրա շնորհիվ էլ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ է խաղում: «Լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակվողությունն է», ամենալավը Բարսի մոտ ա էս պահը ստացվում, թե չէ իրանք չեն պաշտպանվում  :Wink:

----------


## Altair

> Անձամբ իմ համար զվարճալի չէր


Եթե հումորային և զվարճալի կողմով նայես հումոր կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե հումորային և զվարճալի կողմով նայես հումոր կլինի


Պտի խմեմ նոր նայե՞մ  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ես հո ինձ չեմ տրամադրելու, որ էսի կայֆ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Անձամբ իմ համար զվարճալի չէր 
> 
> Շատ պարզ, Բարսան կարողանում է ճշգրիտ պասերի և տակտիկայի շնորհիվ գնդակը պահել սեփական խաղացողների ձեռքում և դրա շնորհիվ էլ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ է խաղում: «Լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակվողությունն է», ամենալավը Բարսի մոտ ա էս պահը ստացվում, թե չէ իրանք չեն պաշտպանվում


Կարողա՞ արդեն սկսել ես մտածել, թե ես ֆուտբոլից բան չեմ հասկանում : Եթե հա, ուրեմն կարաս կարծիքտ փոխել :

----------


## Gayl

> Կարողա՞ արդեն սկսել ես մտածել, թե ես ֆուտբոլից բան չեմ հասկանում : Եթե հա, ուրեմն կարաս կարծիքտ փոխել :


Չէի ասի չես հասկանում, բայց կարծում եմ քիչ ես հասկանում : Կարծիքս կփոխվի, եթե գրառումներիդ տեսակն էլ փոխվի, դու քո Բարսից էն կողմ ոչ մի թիմ չես տեսնում:Մի քանի հարց տամ: Երբվանից ես Բարսա երկրպագում, ինչը ստիպեց, որ դու այդ թիմին երկրպագես և ամենաշատը Բարսի խաղաոճից ինչն է դուրդ գալիս:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Առաջին գնդակը Սարագոսայի դարպասում է, ուռաաաա՜
 :Tongue:

----------

Altair (07.03.2011), Դարք (06.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսա 1 - 0 Սարագոսա

 43' Կեյտա

 :Smile:

----------

Altair (07.03.2011), Yellow Raven (06.03.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պույոլը չի խաղալու ամենայն հավանակնությամբ, պաշտպանության կենտրոնում երևի Աբիդալի հետ Բուսկետսին դնի, Միլիտոն շատ դանդաղ ա, չնայած որ դիրքային գրոհում անկրկնելի ա, բայց Արսենալի հետ արագաշարժություն ա պետք, ինձ թվում ա Բուսկետսին կդնի Պեպը:

Բան չմնաց երկու օր էլ դիմանանք ու ևս մի ֆանտաստիկ հանդիպում:  :Love:

----------

Լեո (06.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Չէի ասի չես հասկանում, բայց կարծում եմ քիչ ես հասկանում : Կարծիքս կփոխվի, եթե գրառումներիդ տեսակն էլ փոխվի, դու քո Բարսից էն կողմ ոչ մի թիմ չես տեսնում:Մի քանի հարց տամ: Երբվանից ես Բարսա երկրպագում, ինչը ստիպեց, որ դու այդ թիմին երկրպագես և ամենաշատը Բարսի խաղաոճից ինչն է դուրդ գալիս:


Երկրպագում եմ 2010թ-ի սեզոնի վերջերից :
Սկսեցի երկրպագել սրա համար՝ 


Խաղից էլ էնիկա դուրս գալիս, որ անիմաստ տեղը չեն սկսում վազել դեպի գոլերը , այլ խելամիտ կերպով նենց են խաղարկում՝ հետ ու առաջ, որ դաժե գոլից հետո պաշտպանները չեն հասկանում թե ոնց անցան մեջներուվ :

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնա 1-0 Սարագոսա հանդիպման հերոսներից էր նաը Վիկտոր Վալդեսը 
http://fcbarca.net.ru/news/valdes_vs...2011-03-06-890

----------


## Լեո

> Սկսեցի երկրպագել սրա համար...


Բա եվա՞վ, Մեսսի ջան: Բա տե՞նց են երկրպագու դառնում: 
Չարժե տենց մեկ-երկու դրվագի համար սկսես երկրպագել այս կամ այն թիմին: Աշխատի թիմի ամբողջ խաղային տրամաբանությունն ու փիլիսոփոյությունը հասկանալ ու դրա վրա հիմնվելով երկրպագել  :Wink:  Թե չէ գեղեցիկ դրվագներ բոլոր թիմերն էլ ունենում են, հո՞ բոլորին չես սկսի երկրպագել  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (09.03.2011), Gayl (07.03.2011), Yellow Raven (07.03.2011), Դարք (07.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Երկրպագում եմ 2010թ-ի սեզոնի վերջերից :
> Սկսեցի երկրպագել սրա համար՝ 
> 
> 
> Խաղից էլ էնիկա դուրս գալիս, որ անիմաստ տեղը չեն սկսում վազել դեպի գոլերը , այլ խելամիտ կերպով նենց են խաղարկում՝ հետ ու առաջ, որ դաժե գոլից հետո պաշտպանները չեն հասկանում թե ոնց անցան մեջներուվ :


Իսկ երբվանի՞ց ես ֆուտբոլ նայում:
Այս դրվագը ոչինչ չասող դրվագ էր, նույն տրամաբանությամբ դու կարող էիր Լիոնին երկրպագեիր, եթե կհիշես Ժունինիո ֆուտբոլիստին, եկավ մի պահ աշխարհում իրան հավասար շտռաֆ խփող չկար, մի երկու անգամ էլ խայտառակ ձևով գնդակը ուղղարկել է Վալդեսի դարպասը:
Ես չեմ ասում սխալ ես անում Բարս ես երկրպագում, լավ ես անում ընտիր ակումբ ա, բայց  դու այստեղ փորձում ես վիճել այնպիսի հարցերի շուրջ, որը մենք 10 տարի առաջ էինք քննարկում, դու 2010 ից Բարս ես նայել, ես այստեղ Բարսի մասին կարծիք եմ գրել 2008 ից  :Wink: , երբ ճիշտն են ասում ընդունիր ու առաջ անցիր:

----------


## Լեո

Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա, Մեսսի ջան, չմտածես  :Wink:  Դու շատ խոստումնալից երկրպագու ես (մականվանդ համապատասխան)  :Smile: 
Քո տարիքում ես դեռ Մարտունու Ալաշկերտին էի երկրպագում  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (08.03.2011), Yellow Raven (07.03.2011), Դարք (07.03.2011), Սերխիո (07.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Քո տարիքում ես դեռ Մարտունու Ալաշկերտին էի երկրպագում


Ապեր նորմալա, դրա համար էլ հիմա Բարս ես երկրպագում  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Altair (08.03.2011), Լեո (07.03.2011), Սերխիո (07.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա եվա՞վ, Մեսսի ջան: Բա տե՞նց են երկրպագու դառնում: 
> Չարժե տենց մեկ-երկու դրվագի համար սկսես երկրպագել այս կամ այն թիմին: Աշխատի թիմի ամբողջ խաղային տրամաբանությունն ու փիլիսոփոյությունը հասկանալ ու դրա վրա հիմնվելով երկրպագել  Թե չէ գեղեցիկ դրվագներ բոլոր թիմերն էլ ունենում են, հո՞ բոլորին չես սկսի երկրպագել





> Իսկ երբվանի՞ց ես ֆուտբոլ նայում:
> Այս դրվագը ոչինչ չասող դրվագ էր, նույն տրամաբանությամբ դու կարող էիր Լիոնին երկրպագեիր, եթե կհիշես Ժունինիո ֆուտբոլիստին, եկավ մի պահ աշխարհում իրան հավասար շտռաֆ խփող չկար, մի երկու անգամ էլ խայտառակ ձևով գնդակը ուղղարկել է Վալդեսի դարպասը:
> Ես չեմ ասում սխալ ես անում Բարս ես երկրպագում, լավ ես անում ընտիր ակումբ ա, բայց  դու այստեղ փորձում ես վիճել այնպիսի հարցերի շուրջ, որը մենք 10 տարի առաջ էինք քննարկում, դու 2010 ից Բարս ես նայել, ես այստեղ Բարսի մասին կարծիք եմ գրել 2008 ից , երբ ճիշտն են ասում ընդունիր ու առաջ անցիր:


Վայ, վայ, դուք էդ տարիքում ամեն ինչ շատ լավ հասկանում էիք, հա՞  :Jpit: : Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հենց մի ֆուտբոլիստի խաղը շատ մեծ տպավորություն է թողել հանդիսատեսի վրա, սկսել են իր ելույթները հետևել: Ակամա դարձել են այն ակումբի ֆանատը, որտեղ, որ այդ ֆուտբոլիստը հանդես է եկել: Էդտեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ ու առավել ևս դատափետման հանգամանք չկա: Մարդիկ էլ կան ճիշտ ուղուց են շեղվել, թող իրենք ընդհանրապես չխոսեն  :Sad:   :LOL:  Մենք գետնի վրա չէինք երևում, ֆուտբոլ էինք սիրում, էս մարդն էլ նոր-նոր ա սկսել հետաքրքրվել ֆուտբոլով: Ճիշտ էլ արել ա  :Jpit: :




> Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա, Մեսսի ջան, չմտածես  Դու շատ խոստումնալից երկրպագու ես (մականվանդ համապատասխան) 
> Քո տարիքում ես դեռ Մարտունու Ալաշկերտին էի երկրպագում


Հուսով եմ` Մարտունու Ալաշկերտ ասելով նկատի չունես իմ մտածած թիմը :անգռը  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Վայ, վայ, դուք էդ տարիքում ամեն ինչ շատ լավ հասկանում էիք, հա՞ : Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հենց մի ֆուտբոլիստի խաղը շատ մեծ տպավորություն է թողել հանդիսատեսի վրա, սկսել են իր ելույթները հետևել: Ակամա դարձել են այն ակումբի ֆանատը, որտեղ, որ այդ ֆուտբոլիստը հանդես է եկել: Էդտեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ ու առավել ևս դատափետման հանգամանք չկա: Մարդիկ էլ կան ճիշտ ուղուց են շեղվել, թող իրենք ընդհանրապես չխոսեն   Մենք գետնի վրա չէինք երևում, ֆուտբոլ էինք սիրում, էս մարդն էլ նոր-նոր ա սկսել հետաքրքրվել ֆուտբոլով: Ճիշտ էլ արել ա :


Պա՜հ  :Jpit: 





> Հուսով եմ` Մարտունու Ալաշկերտ ասելով նկատի չունես իմ մտածած թիմը :անգռը


Չէ, խոսքը Ռեալի մասին չէ  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Վայ, վայ, դուք էդ տարիքում ամեն ինչ շատ լավ հասկանում էիք, հա՞ : Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հենց մի ֆուտբոլիստի խաղը շատ մեծ տպավորություն է թողել հանդիսատեսի վրա, սկսել են իր ելույթները հետևել: Ակամա դարձել են այն ակումբի ֆանատը, որտեղ, որ այդ ֆուտբոլիստը հանդես է եկել: Էդտեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ ու առավել ևս դատափետման հանգամանք չկա: Մարդիկ էլ կան ճիշտ ուղուց են շեղվել, թող իրենք ընդհանրապես չխոսեն   Մենք գետնի վրա չէինք երևում, ֆուտբոլ էինք սիրում, էս մարդն էլ նոր-նոր ա սկսել հետաքրքրվել ֆուտբոլով: Ճիշտ էլ արել ա :


 Վայ-վույ մի արա, ես էտ տարիքում ինձանից մեծերի հետ ոչ, թե կռիվ էի տալիս այլ հարցեր էի տալիս, իսկ հետո նոր սկսել եմ հասկանալ էս ինչի համար արվեց էն ինչի համար, էսօր որ ուզենամ կարամ խոսքի Փյունիկի խաղը դատեմ  :Tongue:  :LOL:  :LOL:  ու մի երկու հատ էլ Փյունիկ մարզեմ  :LOL:  :LOL: : Ոչ թե երկու ոտս դնեմ մի կոշիկի մեջ ու առանց հասկանալու ասեմ տենց չի, ինչա իրա թիմն ա անողը եղել:

----------


## Լեո

> էսօր որ ուզենամ կարամ խոսքի Փյունիկի խաղը դատեմ  ու մի երկու հատ էլ Փյունիկ մարզեմ :


 Այ հենց դրա համար էլ հայկական ֆուտբոլը չի զարգանում  :LOL:

----------

Barcamaniac (09.03.2011), Yellow Raven (07.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ակամա դարձել են այն ակումբի ֆանատը, որտեղ, որ այդ ֆուտբոլիստը հանդես է եկել: *Էդտեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ ու առավել ևս դատափետման հանգամանք չկա:*


Գրեմ, թե հարկ չկա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Այ հենց դրա համար էլ հայկական ֆուտբոլը չի զարգանում


Հլա թող ինձ մարզիչ նշանակեն կտենաք ինչեր եմ անում  :LOL:

----------

Altair (08.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վայ-վույ մի արա, ես էտ տարիքում ինձանից մեծերի հետ ոչ, թե կռիվ էի տալիս այլ հարցեր էի տալիս, իսկ հետո նոր սկսել եմ հասկանալ էս ինչի համար արվեց էն ինչի համար, էսօր որ ուզենամ կարամ խոսքի Փյունիկի խաղը դատեմ  ու մի երկու հատ էլ Փյունիկ մարզեմ : Ոչ թե երկու ոտս դնեմ մի կոշիկի մեջ ու առանց հասկանալու ասեմ տենց չի, ինչա իրա թիմն ա անողը եղել:


Բա ի՞նչ մտածի էս մարդը, եթե թեմայում դնում են նկար ու պնդում, որ խաղից դուրս չի եղել, իսկ դուք ունեք նկար, որտեղ շատ պարզ երևում է, որ խաղից դուրս ա, բայց թեմայում չեք դնում  :Tongue:  Հետո էլ, եթե մեծերի ասածները միշտ ճիշտ լինեին, էլ ինչի՞ համար է ինչ-որ բան գրելը: Ամբողջ ակումբը պետք է հարց ու պատասխան լինի` փոքրերի ու մեծերի միջև, չէ՞ որ մեծերը ճիշտ են  :Jpit: :

----------

Altair (08.03.2011), Barcamaniac (09.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Բա ի՞նչ մտածի էս մարդը, եթե թեմայում դնում են նկար ու պնդում, որ խաղից դուրս չի եղել, իսկ դուք ունեք նկար, որտեղ շատ պարզ երևում է, որ խաղից դուրս ա, բայց թեմայում չեք դնում


Լավ ենք անում  :Tongue:  :LOL:  :LOL:  : Աստ բայց դրանից առաջ մեռա ասելով, որ այդ դիրքից ոչինչ հաստատ չի երևում և հետո ինքը էտ նկարից ոչինչ չի հասկանալու :



> Հետո էլ, եթե մեծերի ասածները միշտ ճիշտ լինեին, էլ ինչի՞ համար է ինչ-որ բան գրելը: Ամբողջ ակումբը պետք է հարց ու պատասխան լինի` փոքրերի ու մեծերի միջև, չէ՞ որ մեծերը ճիշտ են :


Չէ միշտ ճիշտ չեն, բայց 6 տարվա տարբերություն կա մեր մեջ, ամենաքիչը էտքան ֆուտբոլ եմ նայել, ոնց էլ լինի կանոններից կհասկանամ, թող վիճաբանի, բա տենց են սովորում, բայց խելացի, ես էլ եմ կռիվ արել իմ վախտերով, բայց կոպիտ ասած «լավ անել» ով պատասխան չեմ տվել, իմ տեսակետն եմ ասել:

----------


## Altair

> Բա եվա՞վ, Մեսսի ջան: Բա տե՞նց են երկրպագու դառնում: 
> Չարժե տենց մեկ-երկու դրվագի համար սկսես երկրպագել այս կամ այն թիմին: Աշխատի թիմի ամբողջ խաղային տրամաբանությունն ու փիլիսոփոյությունը հասկանալ ու դրա վրա հիմնվելով երկրպագել  Թե չէ գեղեցիկ դրվագներ բոլոր թիմերն էլ ունենում են, հո՞ բոլորին չես սկսի երկրպագել


Մենակ ետ դրվագը չեր հետո պարզեցի , որ գոլի հեղինակը Մեսսին ա ու աշխարհի ամենաթանգ ֆուտբոլիստն ա : Մի հինգ շափաթից ել իմացա ,որ Բարսելոնիցա ու տեսա Ռեալ 0-2 Բարսելոնա խաղը (ասեմ նաև , որ իմ առաջն երկրպագած ակումը Ռեալն էր մի 3 ամիս երկրորդն ել Ման. Յուն. ը):

----------


## Altair

Կարճ ասած, Գայլ ջան, ես իմ գրածների մեջ չեմ տեսնում , որ գրել եմ - հենց ֆուտբոլ նայեցի սկսեցի ֆուտբոլից ամենինչ հասկանալ: Ես ասում եմ, որ ուշադիր կկարդաս «Մեսսիին» էի երկրպագում , իսկ երբ որ ֆուտբոլից հասկացա՝ 1 ամիս հետո նոր-նոր Բարսային :

----------

Gayl (08.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մեսսի բոմբ գոլը Արսենալի դարպասին:  :Love:

----------

Altair (09.03.2011), Kuk (09.03.2011), Yellow Raven (09.03.2011), Մարկիզ (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Եթե կան մարդիք, ովքեր չեն դիտել Բարսելնա - Արսենալ հանդիպումը, ու այս պահին ունեն ցանկություն դիտելու, ահա՝ *խնդրեմ,* HD որակով:

----------

Barcamaniac (09.03.2011)

----------


## Armen.181

> Մեսսի բոմբ գոլը Արսենալի դարպասին:


հին ա ապեր ես տազեն ավելի լավն ա ,

----------


## Kuk

Մոռթեց Բարսան, նայել եմ խաղը լրիվ :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բարսելոնա Ռեալ խաղին ուզում եմ լավ փող դնեմ Բարսայի հաղթանակի համար:kayf

----------

Altair (09.03.2011), Yellow Raven (09.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (09.03.2011), Լեո (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> հին ա ապեր ես տազեն ավելի լավն ա ,


Էսօրվա Մեսսիի առաջին գոլնելա թույնիկ

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ֆսյոոոո, Արսենալը գնում ա հանգստանալու, իսկ մենք գնում ենք առաջ: Հուսով եմ Շախտյորի հետ չենք լինի, գոնե մինչև կիսաեզրափակիչ:

----------


## Լեո

Արսենալի նման անգլիական գրանտը նման կարևոր խաղում դարպասին ոչ մի հարված չկատարեց  :Smile: 

Զգացեք ուժը  :Cool:

----------

Altair (09.03.2011)

----------


## Altair



----------


## Աբելյան

Սևիլյա-Բարսելոնա 1-1
Երկրորդ կեսում Սևիլյան ոչ մի բանով չէր զիջում: Բարսայի տարածքային առավելությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ 2/3-1/3, հարվածներով երկրորդ կեսում պահ եղավ, Սևիլյան հավասարվել էր: Դե վերջի 15 րոպեներին էլ Բարսը ամեն անգամ գաթա չի ուտի: Թիմը առաջի շրջանի թափից հետո թեթև հոգնել ա ոնց որ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Լեո ջան , հիմա էլ իմ հերթն ա  այցելել ձեզ... :Wink: 

հալալ ա  Սևիլիային , չնայած չեմ համակրում իրանց, բայց դե  ավելի  լավ արդյունք կարար լիներ...
 Մեսսիի  ստանդարտը գոլ չէր, քանի որ խախտումը արձանագրվել էր ձեռքով խաղի  համար, իսկ այդ  դեպքում  նշանակվում ա ազատ հարված,որը պետք է խաղարկեն, իսկ Մեսսին  միանգամից խփեց... էս հաղորդավարն էլ , ամեն հարմար առաթին ուզում էր ասեր, որ գոլը գողացան Բարսայից :Angry2:

----------

Լեո (14.03.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Էն որ ասում են ձեռից գոլ չկա, էս էր :LOL:

----------


## zanazan

ճիշտն ասած չեյ տեսե տուգանայինը ինչի համար են դրել, ու նեռվերս նեռվայնացել եր որ գոլը չհաշվին...
Հիմա նոր հասկացա ինչն ինչոց ա... այ մարդ մի հատ նորմալ մեկնաբան ուրդուց ճարենք, սրանց մեկնաբանած խաղը ու իրական խաղը 3-4 րոպեով ա համընկնում.երբ ասում են թե որ թիմերն են ու ինչ կազմեր ունեն....

----------

Աբելյան (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*



			
				Ֆուտբոլիստները աջակցում են Աբիդալին
			
		

*



Այն բանից հետո, երբ  հայտնի է դարձել, որ “Բարսելոնայի” պաշտպան Էրիկ Աբիդալը լյարդի քաղցկեղ ունի,մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ  Twitter-ում իրենց աջակցությունն են հայտնել ֆրանսիացի ֆուտբոլիստին, հայտնում է gazeta.ru-ն: 

Կակա (“Ռեալ”). “Աստված իմ, ինչպիսի ցավալի լուր: Մենք կաղոթենք նրա համար: Աստված օրհնի նրան: Չհուսահատվես, Էրիկ”:

Անդրես Ինյեստա (“Բարսելոնա”). “Ես կցանկանայի իմ սերն ու աջակցությունը հայտնել Աբիդալին: Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: Նա արժանի է դրան”: 

Կառլես Պույոլ (“Բարսելոնա”). “Չհուսահատվես, Աբի: Մենք քեզ հետ ենք: Դու ուժեղ ես և կկարողանաս հաղթահարել հիվանդությունը”: 

Խերարդ Պիկե (“Բարսելոնա”). “Մենք սատարում ենք քեզ, Աբի: Դու կապաքինվես”:

Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգաս (“Արսենալ”). “Մենք Աբիդալի հետ ենք և մաղթում ենք նրան ուժեղ լինել: Ֆուտբոլի համար սա շատ ցավալի լուր է”: 

*http://armsport.am/am/news/4/54/17696/*

----------

Ambrosine (16.03.2011), Armen.181 (17.03.2011), Gayl (18.03.2011), Lusinamara (16.03.2011), Zangezur (19.03.2011), Լեո (16.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դաժան նորություն էր :Sad: 
Առողջություն, Աբի :Smile:

----------

Altair (17.03.2011), Inna (16.03.2011), Lusinamara (16.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (16.03.2011), Լեո (16.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Էս ինչ վատ լուր էր  :Sad: 

Դե հուսանք, որ Աբիդալը շուտ կապաքինվի: Չեմ կարծում, որ դրանից մեծ բարդություններ կառաջանան, քանի որ ֆուտբոլիստները համարյա ամեն օր բշժկական զննութություն են անցնում, ու բոլոր հիվանդությունները հայտնաբերվում են շատ շուտ (քանի դեռ նրանք չեն սկսել իրենց սև գործն անել): Վաղը տեղի կունենա Աբիդալի վիրահատությունը:

Էնպես որ շատ շուտով սպասում եմ Աբիդալի վերադարձին մեծ սպորտ  :Wink:

----------

Altair (17.03.2011), Սերխիո (17.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էս ինչ վատ լուր էր 
> 
> Դե հուսանք, որ Աբիդալը շուտ կապաքինվի: Չեմ կարծում, որ դրանից մեծ բարդություններ կառաջանան, քանի որ ֆուտբոլիստները համարյա ամեն օր բշժկական զննութություն են անցնում, ու բոլոր հիվանդությունները հայտնաբերվում են շատ շուտ (քանի դեռ նրանք չեն սկսել իրենց սև գործն անել): Վաղը տեղի կունենա Աբիդալի վիրահատությունը:
> 
> Էնպես որ շատ շուտով սպասում եմ Աբիդալի վերադարձին մեծ սպորտ


Էս տարի էլ դժվար թե խաղա իմ կարծիքով , ամենաքիչը մինչև մայիս պետքա առանց Աբիդալ գոյատևենք :Wink: 
Բայց դե եթե նույնիսկ էս տարի չխաղա չեմ տխրի` կարևորը մարդու առողջություննա, հուսանք ֆուտբոլի դաշտում դեռ կփայլի Էրիկը :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դե հուսանք, որ Աբիդալը շուտ կապաքինվի: Չեմ կարծում, որ դրանից մեծ բարդություններ կառաջանան, քանի որ ֆուտբոլիստները համարյա ամեն օր բշժկական զննութություն են անցնում, ու բոլոր հիվանդությունները հայտնաբերվում են շատ շուտ (քանի դեռ նրանք չեն սկսել իրենց սև գործն անել): Վաղը տեղի կունենա Աբիդալի վիրահատությունը:
> 
> Էնպես որ շատ շուտով սպասում եմ Աբիդալի վերադարձին մեծ սպորտ


Գրածդ դուրս եկավ, տարմաբանակն  էր ու հուսադրող...Իրոք շատ եմ ցավում իրա համար, անկախ իրա մարզահագուստից, ինքը մարդ ա, երիտասարդ ա, ու լավ տղայա , դե էլ չասեմ ,թե ինչքան եմ իրան սիրում ու բալետ անում,քանզի խաղում ա աշխարհի ամենաէլեգանտ թիմում...Ֆրանսիայում :Love: 

Հուսով  եմ իրան կտեսնեմ Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա ՉԼ եզրափակիչում Դի Մարիայի չեզոքացել փորձելիս :Ok:

----------

Լեո (17.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

Իսպանական Բարսելոնայի կիսապաշտպան Չավի Էրնանդեսը քննադատել է ՈւԵՖԱ-ի ներկայացուցիչներին, քանի որ վերջիններս թույլ չէին տվել Մադրիդի Ռեալին և ֆրանսիական Լիոնին Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչ հանդիպումից առաջ ակցիա անցկացնել` աջակցելով կապտանռնագույնների պաշտպան Էրիկ Աբիդալին, հաղորդում է AS-ը: Ճիշտ է, թիմերը դա խաղից հետո են արել, բայց Չավին կարծում է, որ ՈւԵՖԱ-ի ներկայացուցիչների պահվածքն անընդունելի է: Սարսափելի է, որ ՈւԵՖԱ-ի աշխատակիցները թույլ չեն տվել Ռեալին և Լիոնին աջակցել Աբիդալին: Դա անմարդկային է, քանի որ մարդկային կյանքը ամենից վեր է: Պետք է ասեմ, որ մեզ համար սա շատ տխուր օր էր: Մենք բոլորս ընկճվել ենք այդ լուրն իմանալուց հետո: Էրիկը եկավ թիմի մարզմանը և խոսեց մեզ հետ: Պետք է ասեմ, որ նա մեզ ավելի շատ էր մխիթարում, քան մենք նրան: Նա խնդրեց մեզ շարունակել նույն ոգով և հաղթել: Հուսով եմ, որ հաջորդ հանդիպմանը մենք կկատարենք նրա ցանկությունը և կնվիրենք այդ հաղթանակը Աբիդալին: Նա ուժեղ մարդ է և իրեն արժանիորեն է պահում: Նման օրերի հասկանում ես, որ սպորտը ևս ապահովագրված չէ  հիվանդություններից: Էրիկի փոխարեն կարող էր լինել մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը: Շատ բարդ իրավիճակ է, - ասել է Չավին:
 :Cray:

----------

Gayl (18.03.2011), Inna (02.04.2011), Yellow Raven (17.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (17.03.2011), Լեո (17.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

Հինգշաբթի երեկոյան Բարսելոնայի պաշտպան Էրիկ Աբիդալը վիրահատության է ենթարկվել, հաղորդում է football.ua-ն:Վիրահատության ընթացքում, որը տևել է մոտ երեք ժամ, բժիշկները հեռացրել են ֆուտբոլիստի լյարդի ուռուցքը, - ասվում է ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքում:Էրիկը դուրս կգրվի հիվանդանոցից մեկ շաբաթվա ընթացքում` կախված այն բանից, թե որքան արագ նա կվերականգնվի:Ֆուտբոլիստը խնդրել է հարգանքով վերաբերվել իր անձնական կյանքին և ճնշում չգործադրել չափազանաց մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ:

----------

Ambrosine (19.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.03.2011), Լեո (19.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ներկայիս Բարսելոնան այնքան հզոր է, որ թիմի պահեստայիններն անգամ մտնում են Լա Լիգայի պատմության մեջ: Goal.com-ը տեղեկացնում է, որ կատալոնյան գրանդի հարձակվող Բոյան Կրկիչը, ով ընդհամենը 20 տարեկան է, մեկ քայլ է ետ մնում, որպեսզի տոնի նշանակալի հոբելյան: Բարսելոնայում նրան ընդհամենը մեկ խաղի մասնակցություն է հարկավոր, որպեսզի տոնի իր 100-րդ մասնակցությունը  իսպանական պրեմիերայում: Դա նշանակում է, որ սերբական արմատներով կատալոնացի ֆուտբոլիստը կգրի իր անունը Պերեմիեր լիգայի պատմության մեջ, քանի որ նա թվով երրորդ ֆուտբոլիստ է, որ  այդ տարիքում կարողացել է մասնակցել 100 հանդիպումների: Այդպիսի այդյունք նախկինում կարողացել են արձանագրել միայն Ռաուլը (Ռեալում) և Էչեբերիան (Ատլետիկում):

Հավելենք, որ Բոյան Կրկիչը, Լա Լիգայում անցկացրած 99 հանդիպումներում կարողացել է 24 անգամ գրավել մրցակիցների դարպասը, սակայն պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ ֆուտբոլիստը, հիմնականում, ամեն հանդիպմանը 90 րոպեից քիչ է անցկացնում խաղադաշտում:
ArmBarca.com

----------

Ապե Ջան (19.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Քիչ առաջ ավարտվեց ոչ այնքան կենտրոնական՝ Բարսելոնա - Խետաֆե դիմակայությունը: Թիմերը երկուսնել գրավեցին միմյանց դարպասը, Բարսենլոնոն 2, իսկ Խետաֆեն՝ 1 անգամ: Բարսելոնայի աջ կիսապաշպան՝ Դանի Ալվեշը 14 - րդ րոպենի ուժեղ հարվածով գնդակը ուղարկեց Խետաֆեի դարպասը, իսկ արդեն երկրորդ գնդակը Խետաֆեի դարպասում հայտվեց երկրորդ խաղակեսի 5 - րդ րոպեին: Գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ՝ Բոյան Կրկիչը: Հանդիպման 88-րդ րոպեին Խետաֆեի խաղացող՝ Մորալը գնդակը ուղարկեց Բարսելոնայի դարպասը կրճատելով հաշիվը: Այսպիսով, Բարսելոնայի Կամպ Նոու խաղադաշտում անցկացաված Բարսելոնա - Խետաֆե հանդիպումը ավարտվեց 2:1 հաշվով: Կապտանռնագույնները անցած խաղի ոչ-ոքիից հետո վաստակեցին իրենց հերթական 3 միավորը:

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին, հերթական հաղթանակի համար, մաղթում նորանոր հաղթանակներ: :Smile: 

Հ.Գ Ինձ էլ  :Tongue:  :LOL: 

*Livescore`* խաղի մասին:
*Marathonbet` ստատիստիկա*

----------

Barcamaniac (20.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Inna (02.04.2011), Quyr Qery (02.04.2011), Լեո (20.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի քանի հոգի էին երեկ լավ խաղում, մնացածը եթե սենց տեմպերով շարունակեն էս տարի կարողա մրցաշրջանի ավարտը ձախողենք:
Արթնացիր, Բարսա :Angry2:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Վիլյային պետք ա տանել 3-րդ Մաս բաց թողնել, մի քիչ թող վախենա, որ խելքը գլուխը հավաքի:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոսել. «Իսպանիայի գավաթում ևս կհաղթենք Ռեալին 5-0 հաշվով:»

Գավառամտության ու էթիկայի բացակայության վառ օրինակ: Շատ նմանա նախագահ դառած քոչվոր չոբանի վարքագծի ու մտածելակերպի: Չնայած հազիվ էլ եսքան:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռոսել. «Իսպանիայի գավաթում ևս կհաղթենք Ռեալին 5-0 հաշվով:»
> 
> Գավառամտության ու էթիկայի բացակայության վառ օրինակ: Շատ նմանա նախագահ դառած քոչվոր չոբանի վարքագծի ու մտածելակերպի: Չնայած հազիվ էլ եսքան:


Ռեալիստ ջան, դու իզուր ես Ռոսելի հայտարարությունն էդքան ցավոտ ընդունել: Արի ավելի լավ Ռեալին մաղթենք էնքան կամք ու ունակություն, որ գավաթի եզրափակիչում կարողանա ապացուցել Ռոսելի ասածների գավառական պոպուլիզմականությունը:

Սպորտում էդպես ա: Եթե չես ուզում մրցակցի հեգնանքին արժանանալ, կարողացիր լռեցնել նրան: Իսկ եթե չես կարող, մեղադրիր ինքդ քեզ: 

Թե չէ էդպես որ նայենք, Պերեսի բլթերն էլ թիվ չունեն, բայց հո մենք դրանց նշանակություն չենք տալիս  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

Ուխ էլի սպորտը սկսում ա ակտիվանալ:



> Սպորտում էդպես ա: Եթե չես ուզում մրցակցի հեգնանքին արժանանալ, կարողացիր լռեցնել նրան:


Հարգանքը վատ բան չի : 
Ապեր ուղղակի լեզվիս եմ տալիս 
 :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ուխ էլի սպորտը սկսում ա ակտիվանալ:
> 
> Հարգանքը վատ բան չի : 
> Ապեր ուղղակի լեզվիս եմ տալիս


 Հարգում են ուժեղներին  :Tongue: 

Իսկ անզիջում մրցակիցները ինչքան էլ իրար հարգեն, միևնույն ա նրանցից որևէ մեկի սայթաքումը բերելու ա մյուսի հեգնանքի դրսևորմաը (թաքնված կամ բացահայտ):

----------

Altair (04.04.2011), Quyr Qery (02.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Հարգում են ուժեղներին


Չէ էս մտքի հետ իսկապես համաձայն չեմ  :Jpit: , ամեն դեպքում մրցակիցը հարգանքի է ար=անի, ֆուտբոլը հո բոքս չի, որ կռվից առաջ իրար մեր քրֆեն հետո հելնեն դաշտ  :Jpit: 




> Իսկ անզիջում մրցակիցները ինչքան էլ իրար հարգեն, միևնույն ա նրանցից որևէ մեկի սայթաքումը բերելու ա մյուսի հեգնանքի դրսևորմաը (թաքնված կամ բացահայտ):


Համաձայնվեց  :Wink:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Հարգում են ուժեղներին 
> 
> Իսկ անզիջում մրցակիցները ինչքան էլ իրար հարգեն, միևնույն ա նրանցից որևէ մեկի սայթաքումը բերելու ա մյուսի հեգնանքի դրսևորմաը (թաքնված կամ բացահայտ):


Իհարկե հարգում են միայն ուժեղներին.....  :Wink: ...ԳԱՅԼ ջան ինչի ֆուտբոլում պայքար չկա,,առանց քրֆելու....  :Tongue:  ըվ քորս թույլերը միշտ էլ հեգնանքի են արժանանում..... Մեռնեի ուժեղագույն Բարսաիս...... :Love:

----------

Altair (04.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնայի թարմ նկարնեից, դեսկթոփի համար՝ 1920x1080 Full HD որտեղի՞ց բեռնել:
Հարկավոր ամբողջ թիմը, շատ բարձր որակի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լրիվ էքպերիմենտալ կազմ ա:  ::}: 
Կրելու ենք:  :Goblin: 
Դե դավայ տղեք,  տեսնենք Տիագոյին ու Աֆելլային գործի մեջ

----------

Altair (04.04.2011), Quyr Qery (04.04.2011), Yellow Raven (03.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Վիլիառեալ 0 - 1 Բարսա  :Yahoo: 

+8  :Cool:

----------

Altair (04.04.2011), Inna (09.04.2011), Kita (03.04.2011), Yellow Raven (03.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (03.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վիլիառեալ 0 - 1 Բարսա 
> 
> +8

----------

Altair (06.04.2011), Inna (09.04.2011), Quyr Qery (04.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

8 միավոր, արդեն 90 տոկոսով չեմպիոն ենք :Smile: 

Հիմա ամբողջ ուշադրությունը կարելիա դարձնել գավաթի եզրափակչի ու ՉԼ-ի վրա:

----------


## Լեո

> 8 միավոր, արդեն 90 տոկոսով չեմպիոն ենք
> 
> Հիմա ամբողջ ուշադրությունը կարելիա դարձնել գավաթի եզրափակչի ու ՉԼ-ի վրա:


Գավաթի եզրափակիչի, ՉԼ-ի ու *ապրիլի 17-ի* վրա  :Cool:

----------

Altair (04.04.2011), Yellow Raven (03.04.2011)

----------


## Narek777

> Գավաթի եզրափակիչի, ՉԼ-ի ու *ապրիլի 17-ի* վրա


ետ խաղերում էլ անկասկած ջաղջախիչ հաղթանակներ ենք տանելու  :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (04.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շարունակենք ծաղրանկարների թեման  :Tongue: 


Բարսային նախագահը սրիկա է: Նա ասել էր, որ Բարսան կհաղթի արքայական գավաթում 5-0 հաշվով, բայց իրականում մտածում էր որ կլինի 8-0:

----------

Altair (06.04.2011), Yellow Raven (07.04.2011), Լեո (07.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Արա ինչ ուզումա լինի, արդեն երկրորդ իրարհետեվից հանդիպումն ա, որ Վալդեսը մեկից ավելի սեյվա անում:
Ուրիշա էլի Վալդեսը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր՝ ապրիլի 9-ին, ժամը՝ 23:00 - ին տեղա կունենա «Բարսելոնա - Ալմերիա» հանդիպումը: Այս անգամ «Բարսելոնայի» հետ իր ուժերը կչափի մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերջին հորիզոնականում գտնվող՝ «Ալմերիան»: Խաղը տեղի կունենա «Բարսելոնայի» «Կամ Նոու» խաղադաշտում:

Հեշեցնեմ, որ *անցած խաղը* «Բարսելոնան» անցկացրել է «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» խաղարկությունում՝ ապրլիի 6-ին, որում առավելության հասնելով՝ 5:1 հաշվով Շախտյորին:  :Jpit: 
Այսօր, այս խաղում գրեթե կասկած չկա Բարսելոնայի հաղաթանակի կապակցությամբ: 
Մաղթում եմ ձեզ գեղեցիկ, գոլառատ հանդիպում:  :Smile:

----------

Altair (09.04.2011), Inna (09.04.2011), Yellow Raven (09.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Դե մոտակա ժամանակները ոչ բոլորին էր դուր գալիս Բարսելոնայի հաշիվները Լա Լիգայում, բայց դա կարելի է բացատրել մեկ պատասխանով, Բարսելոնայի դիմաց խաղում էին լավ պաշտպանություն ունեցող ՖԱ(Ֆուտբոլային Ակումբ)-ներ, բայց անցած հանդիպման ժամանակ՝ Ալմերիա-Բարսելոնա(0-8), Ալմերիան ապացուցեց, որ իր պաշտպանություն եղած-չեղած մի հաշիվա :LOL: :Հուսան Այսոր ժամը՝ 23-00-ին-նա կկրկնի իր արդյունքը:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա - Ալմերիա 3:1*

----------

Լեո (10.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Բարսելոնա - Ալմերիա 3:1*


Գոլերը:

----------

Altair (10.04.2011), Լեո (10.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Շարունակենք ծաղրանկարների թեման 
> 
> 
> Բարսային նախագահը սրիկա է:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Ալմերիայի դեմ խաղում Մեսսիի երկրորդ գոլը (ընդհանուր երրորդը) ծնվեց հենց Մեսսիի մեծագույն ձգտման շնորհիվ: Շատ քիչ հարձակվողներ նման դրվագում նման կերպ կվարվերին, երբ թիմդ հաղթում է, խաղին մնացել է ընդամենը մի քանի վայրկյան ժամանակ ու երբ 90 րոպե վազելուց հետո կցանկանաս արագություն հավաքել, հասնել գնդակին ու գոլ խփել, այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ մրցակիցդ առնվազն 10 մետր ավելի մոտ է գնդակին ու 100 տոկոս հավանականությամբ ավելի շուտ կհասնի նրան: Բայց Մեսսին Մեսսի չէր լինի, եթե չգնար էդ գնդակի հետևից ու գոլ չխփեր...

Հ.Գ. ...ոչ թե որոշ թիմերի ֆուտոբլիստների նման, ովքեր խաղի կեսերից սկսում են քայլել, երբ հաշիվն իրենց օգտին է լինում, իսկ իրենք էլ տառապում են աստղային հիվանդությամբ:

----------

Altair (10.04.2011), Barcamaniac (11.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> գոլ խթել,


արդեն սենց հա՞ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (10.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> արդեն սենց հա՞


Դե Մեսսին միշտ էլ տարբերվել ա  :LOL:

----------

Altair (10.04.2011), Vaho (10.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնցինե՜ր, համեցե՜ք*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կա՞ նմանատիպ ակումբ:  :Smile:

----------

Altair (11.04.2011), Barcamaniac (11.04.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

ծաղրանկարներ պետք ե՞ն էլի: կարամ ես էլ դնեմ:

----------


## Barcamaniac



----------

Altair (11.04.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac



----------

Altair (11.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Barcamaniac, ապրես, լավն էին :Jpit: 
Երկրորդ նկարում մի երկու ամիս հետո կմնա Բարսելոնայի մեքենան ու մեջտեղը Մոուն ու Ռոնալդուն կլինեն :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Մարկիզի ֆեյսբուքի պատից եմ վերցրել :Jpit:  Լավն ա:

----------

Altair (12.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Barcamaniac, ապրես, լավն էին
> Երկրորդ նկարում մի երկու ամիս հետո կմնա Բարսելոնայի մեքենան ու մեջտեղը Մոուն ու Ռոնալդուն կլինեն


Ինչի՞ մեջտեղը եթե մենակ բարսի մեքենան կմնա :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Բարսելոնցինե՜ր, համեցե՜ք*


Ապե Ջան, Բարսելոնային նվիրված խումբ կա... ու արդեն շատ վաղուց`
http://www.akumb.am/group.php?groupid=5

 :Smile:

----------

Լեո (11.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապե Ջան, Բարսելոնային նվիրված խումբ կա... ու արդեն շատ վաղուց`
> http://www.akumb.am/group.php?groupid=5


Ուղղակի ես խմբում չկամ:  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ Չգիտեի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» շրջանակներում, բոլորին հրավիրում եմ  :Jpit:  Շախտյոր - Բարսելոնա անչափ հեաքրքիր ու լարված հանդիպմանը (իհարկե հեռուսատէկրանների առաջ):  :LOL: 

Այսօր՝  12/04 - ին, ժամը՝ 23:45 - ին, կարող եք ականատեսը լինել Բարսելոնայի  :Love: ու Շախտյորի դիմակայությանը:

Թերևս խաղը տեղի է ունենում «Շախտյորի» դաշտում, բայց խաղի ֆավորիտը «Բարսելոնան» է: 
Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակը «Վիվառո» բուքմեքեյրը գնահատում է՝ 2.20, ոչ ոքի՝ 3.35, իսկ «Շախտյորի» հաղթանակը՝ 3.05 գործակցով: 

Մաղթում եմ գեղեցիկ, դրամատիկ պահերով լի, անսպասելի տպավորիչ խաղ…  :Tongue:

----------


## Zangezur



----------

Altair (12.04.2011), Yellow Raven (12.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնայի խաղից առաջ, ո՞ր կայքից կարող ենք իմանալ թիմը ի՞նչ կազմով է խաղադաշտ դուրս գալու:

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնայի խաղից առաջ, ո՞ր կայքից կարող ենք իմանալ թիմը ի՞նչ կազմով է խաղադաշտ դուրս գալու:


Էստեղ նայի  :Smile: 

http://www.soccerstand.com/

----------

Ապե Ջան (12.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Շախտյորի դեպ խաղում Բարսայի մեկնարկային կազմում նախապես հայտավորվել են հետևյալ ֆուտբոլիստները.

1. Վալդես
21. Ադրիանո 
3. Պիկե
18. Միլիտո
19. Մաքսվել
30. Տյագո
14. Մասկերանո
15. Կեյտա
17. Պեդրո
7. Վիլիա
20. Աֆելայ

----------


## Altair

Ութոտնուկ Պավլիկը, որ մեկ շաբաթ առաջ գուշակել էր Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի քառորդ եզրափակիչ Դոնեցկի Շախտյորի հետ խաղում, այսօր արդեն ընտրել է Շախտյորի տարբերանշանով տուփը:
Թվում եր, որ Պավլիկը գործում էր անսխալ, բայց Բարսելոնային ստացվեց նրան հակառակը ապացուցել:
Բարսելոնա՝ ավելին քան ակումբ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Altair

Ես ուղղակի կասեմ 
Վալդես

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնա 1-0 Շախտյոր

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի 1/4 եզրափակիչ պատասխան խաղի 43-րդ րոպեին գրավելով Դոնեցկի "Շախտյորի" դարպասը, իսպանական "Բարսելոնայի" արգենտինացի հարձակողական ոճի կիսապաշտպան Լիոնել Մեսսին խփեց այս մրցաշրջանում իր 48-րդ գնդակը, ինչը ռեկորդային ցուցանիշ է:


Իսպանական Պրիմերայի ֆուտբոլիստների արդյունավետության արդեն նախկին ռեկորդը պատկանում էր բրազիլացի հանրահայտ հարձակվող Ռոնալդոյին, ով 1996/97թթ.  մրցաշրջանում մրցակիցների դարպասները գրավել էր 47 անգամ:
armsport.am

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.04.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, ոնց տեսնում եմ, պետք է հատուկ անդրադառնալ նաև այս խնդրին: Խաղերի մեկնաբանման ժամանակ շատ են խոսում բուքմեյքերներից, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ճիշտ են անում: Ու նաև չի նշանակում, որ ակումբի ամեն թեմայում պետք է այդ բուքմեյքերների մասին գրեք: Եթե ռեալ լիներ, դա ընդհանրապես կարգելեի: Բայց քանի որ դա էլ որոշակի վիճակագրական թիվ է, ըստ երևույթին, կարելի է հանդուրժել, բայց կոնկրետ թեմայում` Սպորտային խաղադրույքներ: Շատ գովելի է, որ բովանդակալից գրառումներ են լինում, նշվում են թիմերի հաղթանակները, պարտությունները, միմյանց դեմ խաղացած խաղերի արդյունքները, խաղի ժամն ու «վայրը», բայց նման գրառումները արդեն կատարեք համապատասխան առաջնության թեմայում: Մասնավորապես, եթե գրում եք Ատլետիկի ու Սևիլյայի հանդիպման մասին, նշում եք ժամ, հեռուստաալիք, հաղթանակներ ու պարտություններ, Լա լիգայի թեմայում գրառեք, ոչ թե թիմերից միայն մեկի թեմայում` իրար խառնելով Ֆուտբոլը հեռուստատեսությամբ և ինտերնետով, Սպորտային խաղադրույքներ... թեմաները, որ ես էլ չիմանամ` վերջը որ թեմայում թողնեմ էդ գրառումը:
Երկար ստացվեց, բայց երևի միտքս հասկանալի է: Հատկապես մեզ զրկեք ամեն թեմայում բուքմեյքերների մասին կարդալուց:*

----------

Yellow Raven (13.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (14.04.2011), Ներսես_AM (14.04.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac



----------

Altair (14.04.2011), Yellow Raven (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կարծես լավ նորություններ կան: Թիմի ավագը պատրաստ է վաղը վնասազերծել թշնամու լեգեոնը  :Goblin:

----------

Altair (16.04.2011), Լեո (16.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պույոլը երկու ամիսա գնդակին չի կպել, մի քիչ վտանգավորա իրան խաղացնելը :Think: 
Էսօր ավելի լավ կլինի Բուսկետսը խաղա կենտրոնական, իսկ հենակետային օգտագործի ասենք օրինակ Կեյտային :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Եսիմ Վահիկ, Բուսկետսը դանդաղ ա, չնայած դիրքը ճիշտ ա ընտրում, բայց Մադրիդի հարձակման գծում բոլորն էլ արագ են, սենց թե նենց ինքն էր լինելու եթե չլիներ Պույոլը: Բայց հիմա երևի ամեն դեպքում արժի Պույոլին մտցնել, որ համ էլ հունի մեջ մտնի, էս խաղը էլի շատ կարևոր ա, բայց դե ամենակարևորը չի պատերազմում:  :Think: 

Այ եթե Մասկերանոն լիներ իրան կարելի էր դնել, բայց կարծում եմ Պույոլը կլինի ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Նախնական Բուսկեցն է հայտավորված:

*http://www.soccerstand.com/livestats/soccer/875970*

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Եսիմ Վահիկ, Բուսկետսը դանդաղ ա, չնայած դիրքը ճիշտ ա ընտրում, բայց Մադրիդի հարձակման գծում բոլորն էլ արագ են, սենց թե նենց ինքն էր լինելու եթե չլիներ Պույոլը: Բայց հիմա երևի ամեն դեպքում արժի Պույոլին մտցնել, որ համ էլ հունի մեջ մտնի, էս խաղը էլի շատ կարևոր ա, բայց դե ամենակարևորը չի պատերազմում: 
> 
> Այ եթե Մասկերանոն լիներ իրան կարելի էր դնել, բայց կարծում եմ Պույոլը կլինի ամեն դեպքում:


Հա էն օրը կարդացի, որ Գվարդոլան որոշելա Բուսկետսին ու Մասկերանոյին տեղերով փոխի Գավաթի եզրափակիչում(դեռ Պույոլի լավանալու մասին լուրը չկար էն ժամանակ): Բայց էդ էլ եմ մի փոքր ռիսկային համարում, Բուսկետսը գոնե սովորելա կենտրոնական պաշտպանի դիրքին, Մասկերանոյի համար լրիվ նորամուծությունա էդ դիրքը :Think: 
Ու վաբշե պաշտպանները քիչ են, սելեկցիան շատ վատ էին արել էս տարի :Angry2:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե նայի, առաջին Շախտյորի հետ խաղին Բուսկետսն էր, ու անընդհատ փախնում էին Շախտյորցիք, Վալդեսն էր սեյվեր անում, մի քանի անգամ էլ մյուս պաշտպանները օգնեցին, բայց Բուսկետսը արագ ֆուտբոլիստներին հա բաց էր թողնում: Էս երկրորդ խաղին, երևի չես նկատել, Մասկան էր խաղում պաշտպան, ու արդեն տենց վատ չէր, ուղղակի Մասկերանոն երկրորդ հարկում ա Բուսկետսին զիջում: 

Հա լավ հո ամեն ամպլուայի քառասուն հոգի չեն նստելու, Պույոլն ու Աբիդալը չկային, Միլիտոն էլ էնքան վնասվածքներ ստացավ, հիմա արդեն էն չի, բավական ծանր ա շարժվում ու սխալներ ա թույլ տալիս: Մյուս տարվանից երևի Ֆոնտասին արդեն կբերեն առաջին թիմ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա չէի նկատել, որ Մասկերանոն էր, բայց հետո ինտերնետում կարդացի դրա մասին :Smile: 
Դե եզրերում Աբիդալ,Մաքսվել, Ադրիանո, Ալվեշ... Նորմալա, բայց կենտրոնում հաշվի առնելով Միլիտոյի անկայունությունը Պիկե+Պույոլ զույգով դուրս գալ խաղաշրջանի սխալ որոշում էր, հետո ինչ,որ Աբիդալը պարզվեց կենտրոնական էլա կարում խաղա :Jpit: 
Անցած տարի միանգամից Մարկես ու Չիգրինսկի ծախեցին ու իրանց տեղը ոչ մեկին չառան, գոնե Մարկեսին կարելի է չծախել :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Կարծում եմ՝ Բարսան էսօր ոչ այնքան կձգտի հաղթանակի, ինչքան մրցակցին հոգնեցնելուն ու ուժերը թուլացնելուն գավաթի եզրափակչից առաջ: Իմ կանխատեսմամբ էսօրվա խաղում մենք չենք տեսնի Բարսայի գերհարձակողական ֆուտբոլը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեկնարկային կազմը՝ 
Վալդես - Ալվեշ, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Ադրիանո - Չավի, Բուսկետս, Ինյեստա - Պեդրո, Մեսսի, Վիլյա  :Goblin:   :Goblin:   :Goblin:

----------

Altair (16.04.2011), Yellow Raven (17.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (16.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մեկնարկային կազմը՝ 
> Վալդես - Ալվեշ, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Ադրիանո - Չավի, Բուսկետս, Ինյեստա - Պեդրո, Մեսսի, Վիլյա


Ռեա՞լ… դու գիտե՞ս քեզ ինչ է սպասվում:  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (16.04.2011)

----------


## Դարք

> Մեկնարկային կազմը՝ 
> Վալդես - Ալվեշ, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Ադրիանո - Չավի, Բուսկետս, Ինյեստա - Պեդրո, Մեսսի, Վիլյա


Տեսնես Պույոլին մինչև վերջ կթողնեն խաղա :Think:  մեր պաշտպանությունը հզորա:

----------


## Altair

> Տեսնես Պույոլին մինչև վերջ կթողնեն խաղա մեր պաշտպանությունը հզորա:


Դե, Դարք ջան ինձ թվում ա, որ մինչը 75-րդ րոպեն:Քանիոր 100%-ով ապաքինված չի  :Think:

----------


## Altair

> Դե, Դարք ջան ինձ թվում ա, որ մինչը 75-րդ րոպեն:Քանիոր 100%-ով ապաքինված չի


Դե հիմա Բարսելոնային բոլորս միասին մախթեն հաջողություն՝ Էլ Կլասիկոյում  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ՝ Գվարդիոլան խորամանկորեն փորձում ա գալիք խաղերից առաջ Ռեալի զգոնությունը թուլացնե՞լ այս խաղով, թե՞ իրոք տղերքի խաղն էսօր չի ստացվում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Սատկացրեց… Արդեն 1 գնդակ. Մեսսի  :Love:

----------


## Okamigo

Բարսա լավ էր խաղում,Ալվեշը դաունա,ոչ միայն հարձակման գծում ոչ մի բանով չօգնեց,այլ ամեն ինչ հարամեց

----------


## Լեո

Ինչպես և սպասվում էր, 2011-ի առաջին կլասիկոն անհետաքիքիր անցավ: 
Հուսանք մյուս խաղերում կդիտենք մոտիվացված ու դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ  :Smile:

----------

Աբելյան (17.04.2011), Դարք (17.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հուսանք Պույոլին բան չի եղել :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ՝ Գվարդիոլան խորամանկորեն փորձում ա գալիք խաղերից առաջ Ռեալի զգոնությունը թուլացնե՞լ այս խաղով, թե՞ իրոք տղերքի խաղն էսօր չի ստացվում


եթե Պեպը խորամանկ ա, Ժոզեն իրանից ավելի,ու քեզ թող չթվա, թե դա Ռեալի ամբողջ ներուժն էր, մի հատ Օզիլ մտավ  ու ամեն բան փոխվեց, իսկ նստարանին կային դեռ Պիպիտա ու Կակա, Լասս...Դա արդեն ենթադրում ա երեք-չորս նոր դասավորություններ...Սա պահմտոցի էր, որինչ չասող խաղում... Ես սպորտինգից հետո  եմ  հանձնել լա լիգաի մեդալը ձեզ...

----------

Ungrateful (19.04.2011), Vaho (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> եթե Պեպը խորամանկ ա, Ժոզեն իրանից ավելի


Համաձայն եմ, Բերնաբեուի չկտրած գազոնը վկա ...



> Ես սպորտինգից հետո  եմ  հանձնել լա լիգաի մեդալը ձեզ...


Ճիշտն ասած Սերխիո ջան դու չես հանձնել, Բարսելոնայի խաղացողներն են ամբողջ մրցաշրջանում վաստակել էտ մեդալները  :Tongue:

----------

Altair (18.04.2011), Yellow Raven (18.04.2011), zanazan (19.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Համաձայն եմ, Բերնաբեուի չկտրած գազոնը վկա ...
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած Սերխիո ջան դու չես հանձնել, Բարսելոնայի խաղացողներն են ամբողջ մրցաշրջանում վաստակել էտ մեդալները


Ներսես ջան , նայի հա, կմտքափոխվեմ, քանի բարի եմ տվել եմ,թե չէ ետ միակ մրցանակին էլ չեն արժանանա... :Tongue:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն կարող է որակազրկել Ինյեստային*



ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն կարող է որակազրկել իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» կիսապաշտպան Անդրես Ինյեստային դեղին քարտի համար, որը նա ստացել էր Չեմպիոնների լիգայի «Շախտյորի» քառորդ եզրափակչի առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ, հայտնում է «Չեմպիոնատ.ռու»-ն՝ հղում կատարելով Marca-ին։

ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի ներկայացուցիչները չեն բացառում, որ Ինյեստան դեղին քարտ է ստացել միտումնավոր, որպեսզի մասնակցի Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» հետ կիսաեզրափակիչ հանդիպումներին «մաքուր»։ Եթե Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստը որակազրկվի, ապա նա ստիպված կլինի բաց թողնել «Ռեալի» հետ առաջին հանդիպումը «Սանտյագո Բերնաբեուում»։

Համաձայն տեղեկատվության՝ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն որոշումը կընդունի ապրիլի 20-ին։

*Հղում:*

Հ.Գ Էս ինչ ձևերա:   :Bad:

----------

Altair (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

լավ նկար ա չէ՞  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (20.04.2011), Quyr Qery (23.04.2011), Yellow Raven (20.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> լավ նկար ա չէ՞


Էս նկարը որտեղից ես կպցրել, եթե ինտերնետիցա կարո՞ղ ես լինկը տաս:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մեսիի բոլոր այս մրցաշրջանի գոլերը՝ 3 րոպեում:  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (23.04.2011), Inna (10.05.2011), Quyr Qery (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Պեպի առաջին պարտությունն եզրափակիչներում*


Բարսելոնայի պարտությունը Մեստալյայում առաջինն էր Գվարդիոլայի համար եզրափակիչ հանդիպումներում: Ստորև ներկայացված են մի քանի այլ թվեր և փաստեր Բարսելոնա 0 - 1 Ռեալ Մադրիդ խաղի վերաբերյալ:

► Մինչ այս, Պեպը մեկ անգամ հաղթել էր ՉԼ - ի եզրափակչում, 1 անգամ` Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթում, 1 անգամ` Աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնության եզրափակչում, 1 անգամ` Կոպա Դել Ռեյի եզրափակչում, 2 անգամ էլ` Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթի խաղարկությունում:

► Բացի այդ, Գվարդիոլան առաջին անգամ ձեռքից բաց թողեց հաղթանակը հնադիպման լրացուցիչ ժամանակում: Մինչ այդ նա հաղթել Աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնության եզրափակչի լրացուցիչ ժամանակում:

► Մինչ այս, Բարսան հաղթել էր Իսպանիայի գավաթի վերջին 3 եզրափակիչներում, որոնցում մասնակցել է: Վերջին անգամ կատալոնյան ակումբը Կոպա Դել Ռեյի եզրափակչում կրկին պարտվել է լրացուցիչ ժամանակում ու կրկին 1 - 0 հաշվով: 1995/1996 մրցաշրջանի այդ եզրափակչում կապտանռնագույնների ճանապարհին կանգնեց Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոն:

► Այս Էլ Կլասիկոն ծայրահեղ կոպիտ ստացվեց բոլոր առումներով` ընդհամենը 24 հարված, որոնցից 13 - ը Բարսայի կատարմամբ: Դարպասին թիմերը միայն 8 անգամ էին հարվածել, որոցից 5 - ն եղել էր Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների կատարմամբ: Թիմերն ընդամենը 28 անգամ էին եզրից դիմել բարձրից փոխանցումների դեպի տուգանային հրապարակ: Այդ 28 փոխանցումներից 16 - ը կատարել էին Բարսայի խաղացողները: Ռեալ ու Բարսան 50 անգամ խախտել էին կանոնները: Այստեղ մի փոքր ավելի կոպիտ էին գտնվել մադրիդցիները, ովքեր կատարել էին այդ 50 խախտումներից 26 - ը:

► Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները խաղի ընթացքում 816 ճշգրիտ փոխանցում են կատարել, իսկ Ռեալի խաղացողները միայն 289: Ամենաշատ ճշգրիտ փոխանցումները կատարել է Չավին (135):

► Ալվեսն ամենաշատն է կորցրել գնդակը (14), սակայն նաև առավելագույն քանակով գնդակներ է խլել (10):

► Վերջին անգամ Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստներն առանց խփած գնդակի հեռացել էին խաղադաշտից Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոյի դեմ առաջին խաղում, որն ավարտվել էր 0 - 0 հաշվով:


*Հղում:*

----------

Altair (23.04.2011), Inna (10.05.2011), Quyr Qery (23.04.2011), Yellow Raven (23.04.2011), Դարք (23.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնայի հարձակվող Լիոնել Մեսսին նոր ռեկորդ արձանագրեց իսպանական Պրեմիեր լիգայի պատմության մեջ, քանի որ դարձավ առաջին ֆուտբոլիստը, ով մեկ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում կարողացավ խփել 50 գոլ:

50-րդ ռեկորդային գոլը, Մեսսին հեղինակեց շաբաթ օրը՝ Օսասունայի հետ խաղում, որով գերազանցեց Ֆերենց Պուշկաշի ցուցանիշը, ով մեկ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում, մրցակիցների դարպասը կարողացել էր գրավել 49 անգամ:

Հարկ է նշել, որ Մեսսին բոլոր հնարավորություններն ունի իր ցուցանիշը բարձրացնելու համար, քանի որ դեռ ընթացքի մեջ է իսպանական Պրեմիեր լիգան, ինչպես նաև իր թիմի հետ դուրս է եկել ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչ փուլ:

Հատկանշական է նաև, որ Մեսսին, թե Պրեմիեր լիգայում և թե Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, ներկա պահին, լավագույն ռմբարկում է՝ իր ակտիվում, համապատասխանաբար ունենալով 31 և 9 գոլ:

Մեսսին իր 50 գոլերը խփել է հետևյալ մրցաշարերում.

Չեմպիոնների լիգա - 9 գոլ (10 խաղերում)
Իսպանիայի Պրեմիեր լիգա - 31 (30)
Իսպանիայի գավաթ - 7 (7)
Արա դե Մեսսին ուրիշա էլի 
Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.armbarca.com  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Խոսքը Խերարդ Դեուլոֆեույի մասին է:Բարսելոնայի ակադեմիայի 17 տարեկան ֆուտբոլիստը առաջին անգամ է հայտավորվել Բարսելոնայի գլխավոր թիմի կազմում:Ժամանակն է մի քիչ պատմել Լա Մասիայի ամենախոստումնալից ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկի`Դեուլոֆեույի մասին:

Բարսելոնայի երիտասարդ կանտերանոն արդեն ոչ լրիվ 10 տարիներ է անցկացրել Լա Մասիայում:Արդեն փոքր տարիքից զարմացնում էր նրա գնդակի հետ փափուկ վարվելը և բարձր տեխնիկան,այս հատկությունները նրան թույլ են տալիս հեշտությամբ օգտվել արագ դրիբլինգից`հեշտությամբ շրջանցելով մրցակիցներին:Զարմանալի չէ,որ ժամանակի ընթացքում նրան սկսեցին անվանել <<Նոր Ռոնալդինյո>>:

Սկզբում Դոուլոֆեուն խաղում էր պլեյմեյկերի դիրքում,հետագայում սկսեց գործել ձախ հարձակվողի դիրքում,հաճախ տեղաշարջվելով կենտրոնական հարձակվողի դիրք:

14 տարեկան Դեուլոֆեույին ցանկացել են գնել անգլիական գրանդներ Լիվերպուլը,Չելսին և իհարկե Արսենալը: Ժամանակին Լիվերպուլի մարզիչ Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը այնքան էր ցանկանում գնել  Դեուլոֆեույին,որ Իսպանիայում Լիվերպուլի սկաուտ  Պակե դե Գարսիային պարտադրել էր ամեն-ինչ անել երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստին ձեռք բերելու համար,բայց այդ ժամանակ Խերարդի գործակալ Խինես Կարվախալը հայտարարելով Դեուլոֆեույի Բարսելոնայում մնալու ցանկության մասին վերջ դրեց բոլոր խոսակցություններին:Հետագայում ֆուտբոլիստը բավականին լուրջ առաջարկներ է մերժել,նախընտրելով մնալ Բարսելոնայում: Այս պահի դրությամբ,եթե որևէ թիմ ցանկանա ձեռք բերել Բարսելոնայի երիտասարդ տաղանդին,պետք է վճարի 20 միլիոն եվրո:

Դեուլոֆեուն անցել է Բարսելոնայի բոլոր տարիքային խմբերով և լավագույնն է համարվում Լա Մասիայում մինչև 18 տարեկանների մեջ:Այսօր Պեպ Գվարդիոլան երիտասարդ տաղանդին հայտավորել է կազմում Ռեալ Սոսյեդատի հետ խաղում:Անկասկած,Դեուլոֆեուն շանս կունենա,քանի որ Պեպ Գվարդիոլան միշտ երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներին հնարավորություն է տալիս ցուցադրել իրենց ընդունակությունները:

Այս վիդեոն դիտելուց հետո դուք կհասկանաք,թե ինչու են Դեուլոֆեույին այդքան տաղանդավոր համարում,նույնիսկ անվանում <<Նոր Ռոնալդինյո>>.


Ուղղակի ֆանտաստիկ է

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, հերիք ա Բարսելոնայի թեմայում գրեք Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա խաղի մասին: Եթե ճիշտն ասեմ, պետք է ՉԼ թեմայում գրեիք, բայց քանի որ հնարավոր չէ, որ միայն ՉԼ շրջանակներում քննարկվի խաղը, հաստատ թեմայից շեղումներ են լինելու ընդհուպ մինչև գեներալ Ֆրանկո, գրեք Ռեալ vs Բարսելոնա թեմայում: Արդեն երկու օր է այս թեմայից գրառում եմ տեղափոխում :*

----------


## Լեո

Էսօր հաղթում ենք Ռեալ Սոսիեդադին, ու հաջորդ տուրում նույնիսկ ոչ ոքիի դեպքում չեմպիոն ենք դառնում  :Cool:   :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ոնց ասում են` դե կեր: :Smile: 
Ընդհանուր ոչ մի բան չի որոշում խաղը, բայց մյուս կողմից աղյուսակը ավելի հաճելի տեսքի ա գալի:

----------


## Altair

Մեսին սեղանի թենիս է խաղում  :Smile: 
http://video.meta.ua/3480006.video

----------


## Altair

Կատալոնյան Sport-ի տեղեկությունների համաձայն, Էրիկ Աբիդալը կհայտավորվի ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակչի՝ Ռեալի հետ պատասխան հանդիպմանը:Նշվում է, որ այսօր, Աբիդալը կանոնավոր մասնակցել է կատալոնյան ակումբի երեկոյան մարզմանը: Հատկանշական է, որ Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստները` ծափերով են դիմավորել իրենց խաղընկերոջը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Աբիդալի լյարդի վրա ուռուցքներ էին հայտնաբերվել, որի պատճառով, նա, մարտի 17-ին, ենթարկվեց վիրահատության: Սկզբում շատերն էին այն կարծիքին, որ դժվար թե ֆրանսիացին կարողանա շարունակել ֆուտբոլային իր կարիերան, այնուհետև խոսվում էր, թե նա չի կարողանա խաղադաշտ վերադառնալ այս մրցաշրջանում, բայց հուրախություն բոլորի՝ մինչ այդ եղած կանխատեսումները սխալ դուրս եկան:
Աղբյուրը

----------

Ambrosine (03.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մեսին սեղանի թենիս է խաղում 
> http://video.meta.ua/3480006.video


Հլա ու՞ր ես, նա բասկետբոլ էլ կխաղա  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Հլա ու՞ր ես, նա բասկետբոլ էլ կխաղա


Բասկետբոլի գնդակը ծանրա, որ ոտքով հարվածի  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

Ավարտվեց Չլ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչի երկրորդ զույգի խաղերը, 3-1 ընդհանուր հաշվով եզրափակիչ անցավ Բարսան: Բարսան երեկ իր մարզադաշտում Ռեալի հետ փոխանակեց 1-ական գնդակ, գոլերի հեղինակ դարձան` 54ր.-ին Պեդրոն, իսկ 64ր.-ին հաշիվը հավասարեցրեծ Մարսելոն:
sport.es-ը երեկվա խաղի համար գնահատել է Բարսայի խաղացողներին:

Ալվես, Պույոլ, Բուսկետս, Չավի, Ինիեստա, Վիլյա, Կեյտա-8,
Վալդես, Մասկերանո, Մեսսի, Աբիդալ-9,
Պիկե և Պեդրո-10:
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*«ԻՆՏԵՐԸ» ՀԵՏԱՔՐՔՐՎԱԾ Է ԳՎԱՐԴԻՈԼԱՅԻ ԾԱՌԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՈՎ*


Միլանի «Ինտերը» հետաքրքրված է իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի ծառայություններով, տեղեկացնում է La Gazzetta dello Sport-ը: Ըստ աղբյուրի տեղեկատվության, իտալական ակումբի նախագահ Մասսիմո Մորատտին մտադիր է արդեն հունիսին Գվարդիոլային գործարկել թիմի մարզչի ղեկին: Մեջբերվում են նաև իտալական գրանդի ղեկավարներից մեկի՝ Լուիս Սուարեսի խոսքերը, ով Գվարդիոլայի ընկերն է: Սուարեսը, հղում կատարելով կապտանռնագույններին, ասել է, որ վերջինս չէր կարող մերժել Մորատտիին, եթե նրանից առաջարկ ստանար:

Հղում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երեկ՝ ժամը 22:00 - ին տեղի է ունեցել Բարսելոնա - Էսպանյոլ դիմակայությունը: Հանդիպմանը 2 Բարսելոնցիներ դարձել են մեկական գոլի հեղինկաներ՝ Ինիեստա (29), Պիկե (48):
Հանդիպումը ավարտվել 2:0 հաշվով, Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակով:

Հիշեցնեմ, որ այս տուրից հետո Բարսելոնան ժամանակից շուտ դեռ չի նշավճել Չեմպիոնի պատվավոր տիտղոսը:
Այս պահին Բարսելոնան ունի 8 միավորի տարբերություն 2-րդ հորիզոնականում գտվող Ռեալ Մադրիդի նկատմամբ:

----------

Altair (09.05.2011), Inna (10.05.2011), Yellow Raven (09.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնան պատրաստվում է վերսկսել բանակցությունները Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի ու Արսենալի հետ մայիսի վերջերին:
Ինչպես հայտնում է Footylatest.com-ը`Բարսելոնայի ու Արսենալի ներկայացուցիչները իրար հետ կհանդիպեն մայիսի 28-ին:Հայտնի է,որ Սեսկի Բարսելոնա տեղափոխվելու գլխավոր խոչնդոտը կարող է լինել Արսեն Վենգերը: Բայց Արսենալի նոր սեփականատեր Ստեն Կրոնկեն կարող է վաճառել Ֆաբրեգասին,և ստացված գումարներով նոր ֆուտբոլիստներ գնել:Նշվում է նաև,որ Բարսելոնայի մարզիչ Պեպ Գվարդիոլան հանդիպել է Սեսկի հոր հետ,և քննարկել է Սեսկի հնարավոր տրանսֆերը:

Վերջերս շատ Մադրիդյան լրատվամիջոցներ գրում են,որ Բարսելոնայի կանտերանոն`Ֆաբրեգասը արդեն պայմանավորվածություն ունի Մադրիդի Ռեալի հետ, սակայն շտապում ենք ձեզ ուրախացնել,որովհետև ոչ-մի այդպիսի պայմանավորվածություն չկա,ուղղակի Մադրիդի Ռեալը ամեն-ինչ անում է,որպեսզի Սեսկի տրանսֆերի գինը բարձրանա,այդպիսով Մադրիդյան ակումը ինչ-որ չափով վնաս կհասցնի Բարսելոնային`<<Ավելին քան ակումբին>>:
Հ.Գ. Արա, բայց Ռեալը ինչ կեղտն ա  :Bad: 
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Լեո

էսօր եթե Լևանտի հետ նույնիսկ ոչ ոքի էլ խաղան տղերքը, ժամկետից շուտ չեմպիոն են դառնում  :Cool: 

Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա որոշեն էս խաղը պարտվել, որպեսզի չեմպիոնական հաղթանակը Կամպ Նոուում նշեն (հաջորդ տուրում սեփական հարկի տակ ընդունելու են Դեպորտիվոյին)  :Think:

----------

Altair (11.05.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> էսօր եթե Լևանտի հետ նույնիսկ ոչ ոքի էլ խաղան տղերքը, ժամկետից շուտ չեմպիոն են դառնում 
> 
> Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա որոշեն էս խաղը պարտվել, որպեսզի չեմպիոնական հաղթանակը Կամպ Նոուում նշեն (հաջորդ տուրում սեփական հարկի տակ ընդունելու են Դեպորտիվոյին)


Չէ, ես հիշում ե,որ մի անգամ էլ Ռայկադրի ժամանակներում էս ստադիոնում չեմպիոն դառանք... Կարծեմ 1-1 խաղացինք... Ու խաղի վերջում ուղղակի գնդակ էինք գլորում սեփական կիսադաշտում, մրցակիցն էլ դեմ չէր, որովհետև դրանով մնաց Լա Լիգայում :Jpit:

----------

Altair (11.05.2011), Լեո (11.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Արա բայց «ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌԵՐՈՎ ՎԻԿՏՈՐ ՎԱԼԴԵՍԻ ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ» սեյվը լավն էր, ափսոս խաղիցդուրս էր  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Մենք չեմպիոն ենք  :Cool: 

Շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------

Altair (11.05.2011), Inna (12.05.2011), V!k (12.05.2011), Yellow Raven (12.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (12.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Դերասանությունների և անհիմն, անկապ խոսքերի վերջը եկավ: Ժողովուրդ ջան, այս 8.5 րոպեանոց վիդյոն ուղղակիորեն կապացուցի հակա-Բարսելոնիստներին, որ նրանք ուղղակի ժամանակ էին կորցրել, մեղադրելով «ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ»-ին, այն բանի համար, թե մրցավարը իրենց(տվյալ դեպքում Բարսելոնաի) կողմից է: Նաև, կաին մարդիք, ովքեր քննադատում էին Էլ Կլասսիկոները(տվյալ դեպքում Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում), որտեղ Ռեալի անոգնական ֆուտբոլիստները անընդհատ կանոններն էին խաղտում Բարսելոնաի փայլուն ֆուտբոլիստների դիմաց, բայց այդ ամենը(տվյալ դեպքում կանոնների խաղտումները) հակա-Բարսելոնցիները ներկայացնում էին այնպես, թե Բարսելոնաի փայլուն ֆուտբոլիստները դերասանություն էին անում: Բայց դա այդպես չէ:
Լավ ասեմ ախպերներ ջան, ուրեմն սկսենք  :Hi:  .
Առաջինը Գայլ ջան դու ես: Դու ասում էիր, թե Մեսսիի գոլը խաղիցդուրս էր, բայց վիդյոյում հակառակն է, նեգռի ձեռքն ել կա, երկրորդ հանդիպման չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցն ել կա, Վան Պերսիի շա՜տ վատ պահվածքն(տվյալ դեպքում Դանիել Ալվեսի հանդեպ) ել կա, և այլ բաներ:
Հաջորդը, Ռեալցիներն են: Ժողովուրդ ջան դե վիդյոն նայելուց հետո կխոսենք  :Wink: 
Իսկ վերջինը այն մարդկանց եմ ուղղում, ովքեր անարդար էին անվանում, Բարսելոնա-Չելսի հանդիպման արդյունքը, խեղճ Աբիդալին կարմիր ցույց տվեցին, բայց նա նույնիսկ չեր փորձել մարմինն տանել դեպի գնդակը: Միքանի հատ ել պենալներ:
Նաև առաջին տուրում անիմաստ 11 մետրանեցը Վալդեսի դարպասին, որը հիշեցնեմ, որ Վալդեսը պահեց: Հետո, Ատլետիկ-ի հետ հանդիպումը(տվյալ դեպքում պատասխան հանդիպումը), երբ Մեսսիի անկրկնելի անցումը, տո դե արի ու մի ասա, ես կասեի... արին այդ անցումը ու 11 մետրանոց չնշանակեցին:


Հ.Գ. Մատերս թուլցավ այ ախպեր  :LOL:

----------


## Sinigami

> Դերասանությունների և անհիմն, անկապ խոսքերի վերջը եկավ: Ժողովուրդ ջան, այս 8.5 րոպեանոց վիդյոն ուղղակիորեն կապացուցի հակա-Բարսելոնիստներին, որ նրանք ուղղակի ժամանակ էին կորցրել, մեղադրելով «ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ»-ին, այն բանի համար, թե մրցավարը իրենց(տվյալ դեպքում Բարսելոնաի) կողմից է: Նաև, կաին մարդիք, ովքեր քննադատում էին Էլ Կլասսիկոները(տվյալ դեպքում Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում), որտեղ Ռեալի անոգնական ֆուտբոլիստները անընդհատ կանոններն էին խաղտում Բարսելոնաի փայլուն ֆուտբոլիստների դիմաց, բայց այդ ամենը(տվյալ դեպքում կանոնների խաղտումները) հակա-Բարսելոնցիները ներկայացնում էին այնպես, թե Բարսելոնաի փայլուն ֆուտբոլիստները դերասանություն էին անում: Բայց դա այդպես չէ:
> Լավ ասեմ ախպերներ ջան, ուրեմն սկսենք  .
> Առաջինը Գայլ ջան դու ես: Դու ասում էիր, թե Մեսսիի գոլը խաղիցդուրս էր, բայց վիդյոյում հակառակն է, նեգռի ձեռքն ել կա, երկրորդ հանդիպման չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցն ել կա, Վան Պերսիի շա՜տ վատ պահվածքն(տվյալ դեպքում Դանիել Ալվեսի հանդեպ) ել կա, և այլ բաներ:
> Հաջորդը, Ռեալցիներն են: Ժողովուրդ ջան դե վիդյոն նայելուց հետո կխոսենք 
> Իսկ վերջինը այն մարդկանց եմ ուղղում, ովքեր անարդար էին անվանում, Բարսելոնա-Չելսի հանդիպման արդյունքը, խեղճ Աբիդալին կարմիր ցույց տվեցին, բայց նա նույնիսկ չեր փորձել մարմինն տանել դեպի գնդակը: Միքանի հատ ել պենալներ:
> Նաև առաջին տուրում անիմաստ 11 մետրանեցը Վալդեսի դարպասին, որը հիշեցնեմ, որ Վալդեսը պահեց: Հետո, Ատլետիկ-ի հետ հանդիպումը(տվյալ դեպքում պատասխան հանդիպումը), երբ Մեսսիի անկրկնելի անցումը, տո դե արի ու մի ասա, ես կասեի քաքմեջարին այդ անցումը ու 11 մետրանոց չ նշանակեցին:
> Հ.Գ. Մատերս թուլցավ այ ախպեր


Ես ուղակի զարմանում եմ ու ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվում թե ինչքան "խեղճ" են բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները,"խեղճ Աբիդալը" "խեղճ Ալվեսը" "անարդար 11 մետրանոցներ" ժողովուրդ ամբողջ աշխարհը Բարսելոնայի դեմա,երևի դրա համար Շտարկն ու դեԲլեկերեն որոշեցին աշխարհին դեմ դուրս գալ,դու լրիվ իրավացի ես  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.05.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

:Jpit:  Messi, Ֆուտբոլի մասին պատկերացումներցդ դատելով` ինձ թվումա դու առաջին տարին ես ֆուտբոլ նայում, կամ առավելագույնը երկրորդ: Ուստի ավելորդ եմ համարում նման անիմաստ վիդեոյի կապակցությամբ պատասխանելը: Կլասիկոներից հետո ավելի շատ խոսացվելա Բարսայի որոշ խաղացողների կանացի պահվածքի, ոչ թե մրցավարների մասին: Իսկ խախտումները նորմալ երևույթ են ֆուտբոլում, քանզի վերջինս կոնտակտային խաղա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ԲԱՐՍԱՆ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ Է!!!*


Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնան» արտագնա խաղում ոչ ոքի է խաղում «Լևանտեի» հետ ու առաջնության ավարտից երկու տուր առաջ հռչակվում երկրի չեմպիոն:

Լևանտե-Բարսելոնա 1-1

Գոլերը.
0-1: Կեյտա (28´)
1-1: Կայսեդո (41´)

*Հղում:*

----------


## REAL_ist

Այ էս մեկը շնորհավոր, արժանի հաղթանակ էր: :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.05.2011), Լեո (12.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Messi, Ֆուտբոլի մասին պատկերացումներցդ դատելով` ինձ թվումա դու առաջին տարին ես ֆուտբոլ նայում, կամ առավելագույնը երկրորդ: Ուստի ավելորդ եմ համարում նման անիմաստ վիդեոյի կապակցությամբ պատասխանելը: Կլասիկոներից հետո ավելի շատ խոսացվելա Բարսայի որոշ խաղացողների կանացի պահվածքի, ոչ թե մրցավարների մասին: Իսկ խախտումները նորմալ երևույթ են ֆուտբոլում, քանզի վերջինս կոնտակտային խաղա:


Նախ ասեմ, ես ֆուտբոլ դիտել եմ 2009/2010 սեզոնի վերջերին: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կանանցի պահվածք կոչվածին, ապա հարց տամ, Ռեալը մաքու՞ր ֆուտբել էր խաղում:
Եթե Բարսելոնաի ֆուտբոլիստներից ոմանց ասենք, թե կանանցի պահվածք էին դրսեվորել, ապա ի՞նչ կանվանեինք Ռոնալդուհու պահվածքներին, որոն շա՜տ շա՜տ էին:
Չհասկացա, մեկ ասում էք սուձյան ձեր կողմից էր, մեկել ասում եք, թե տենց բան չենք ասել, ո՞նց դա կբացատրվի:

----------


## Life

Messi,քեզ դուր կգա՞ եթե ես Մեսսիի անունը աղավաղելով գրեմ,ասենք Մեսուլիկ,Մեսուլյա:Կարծում եմ,որ ոչ,հետևաբար կխնդրեմ քեզ Ռոնալդուի անունը չաղավաղել:Կարծում եմ,որ դա վիրավորական է նրա երկրպագուների համար:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նախ ասեմ, ես ֆուտբոլ դիտել եմ 2009/2010 սեզոնի վերջերին: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կանանցի պահվածք կոչվածին, ապա հարց տամ, Ռեալը մաքու՞ր ֆուտբել էր խաղում:
> Եթե Բարսելոնաի ֆուտբոլիստներից ոմանց ասենք, թե կանանցի պահվածք էին դրսեվորել, ապա ի՞նչ կանվանեինք Ռոնալդուհու պահվածքներին, որոն շա՜տ շա՜տ էին:
> Չհասկացա, մեկ ասում էք սուձյան ձեր կողմից էր, մեկել ասում եք, թե տենց բան չենք ասել, ո՞նց դա կբացատրվի:


 Ֆուտբոլը շախմատ չի, որ մաքուր խաղան: Այլ հարց, որ կանանց համար կոշտ ֆուտբոլը բնականաբար անընդունելի պետքա լինի, հաշվի առնելով կին արմատի ֆիզեոլոգիական տարբերությունները տղամարդուց:

Աշխատի ուշադիր կարդալ գրածները մինչ մեկնաբանելը, հետո բացատրություններ պահանջի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնայի խաղից հետո, կոնկրետ այդ խաղի լուսանկարները ո՞ր սայթից կարող ենք բեռնել:  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Messi,քեզ դուր կգա՞ եթե ես Մեսսիի անունը աղավաղելով գրեմ,ասենք Մեսուլիկ,Մեսուլյա:Կարծում եմ,որ ոչ,հետևաբար կխնդրեմ քեզ Ռոնալդուի անունը չաղավաղել:Կարծում եմ,որ դա վիրավորական է նրա երկրպագուների համար:


Նախ. Ռոնալդու**ն արժանի է աղավակված անվանում կրել ի տարբերությում Մեսսիի:
Հետո. Այդ, երբ մենք պահանջում էինք, որ Բարսելոնա և Մեսսի անվանունները մեծատառով սկսեն, ձերոնք մեր պահանջները չէին բավարարում:

----------


## Altair

> Բարսելոնայի խաղից հետո, կոնկրետ այդ խաղի լուսանկարները ո՞ր սայթից կարող ենք բեռնել:


Լեվանտե-Բարսելոնա՞ խաղի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Լեվանտե-Բարսելոնա՞ խաղի:


Ոչ միայն այդ խաղի:

----------


## Altair

> Ոչ միայն այդ խաղի:


Սրանք կարող ա՞ դուրդ գան`


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*












+


Հ.Գ. Եթե խաղի ընթացքի նկարներ գտնեմ կդնեմ:

----------

Ապե Ջան (12.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնայի խաղից հետո, կոնկրետ այդ խաղի լուսանկարները ո՞ր սայթից կարող ենք բեռնել:


http://www.barca.ru

----------

Ապե Ջան (12.05.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ. Ռոնալդու**ն արժանի է աղավակված անվանում կրել ի տարբերությում Մեսսիի:
> Հետո. Այդ, երբ մենք պահանջում էինք, որ Բարսելոնա և Մեսսի անվանունները մեծատառով սկսեն, ձերոնք մեր պահանջները չէին բավարարում:


Ձերոնք-մերոնք և պահանջներ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Ձերոնք-մերոնք և պահանջներ


Խի տեղիյակ չե՞ս

----------


## Gayl

> Խի տեղիյակ չե՞ս


 Տեղյակ լինելով ծիծաղում եմ  :Wink:  : Իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞ այդպիսի հիմար բաները մի կողմ դնես ու ֆուտբոլ նայես: 
Մեսսի աուդից կամ անկյունայինից օֆսայիդ հնարավոր ա՞:

----------


## Altair

> Տեղյակ լինելով ծիծաղում եմ  : Իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞ այդպիսի հիմար բաները մի կողմ դնես ու ֆուտբոլ նայես: 
> Մեսսի աուդից կամ անկյունայինից օֆսայիդ հնարավոր ա՞:


Չէ:

----------


## Altair

Marca-ի հաղորդմամբ` մայիսի 12-ին Մադրիդի Ռեալի դարպասապահ Իկեր Կասիլյասն իր կայքի շնորհանդեսի ժամանակ շնորհավորել է Բարսելոնային:

"Բարսային հարկավոր է շնորհավորել. կատալոնացիները հրաշալի մրցաշրջան անցկացրին: Ես նրանց շնորհավորում եմ ինչպես իմ անունից, այնպես էլ` Ռեալի: Պետք չէ հակամարտություն փնտրել: Նրանք հարգալից վերաբերվեցին մեզ, երբ մենք նվաճեցինք Իսպանիայի գավաթը: Այժմ արդեն մենք պետք է անհրաժեշտ հարգանք դրսևորենք նրանց հանդեպ:

Ես ուրախ եմ Բարսելոնայի իմ ընկերների համար: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ չորս կլասիկոները բանավեճերի ու հակադրությունների տեղիք են տվել, սակայն դա մոռացվելու է: Այնպես որ կարիք չկա կրկին անդրադառնալու այդ հարցին",- լրագրողների հետ զրույցում ասել է Կասիլիասը:
Աղբյուրը

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.05.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ:


Բա Մեսսի ջան ասածս հենց էտ  ա, ավելի լավ ա այդ սպորտով հիանաս, թե չէ մերոնք-ձերոնք էլ չգիտեմ ինչերը ֆուտբոլասերին ավելի չեն բարձրացնում: Անունները աղավաղելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ ա իմացի, որ անկյունայինից օֆսայիդ դնում են  :Wink:

----------

Altair (13.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

«El Periódico del Mediterráneo» ամսագրի հավաստմամբ, «Բարսելոնան» հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում ցանկանում է իր կազմում տեսնել Ջուզեպպե Ռոսսիին: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ «Վիլյառեալը» Իտալացի ֆուտբոլիստի համար պահանջում է 35 մլն եվրո:  :Yahoo: 
Սակայն հարց է առաջանում, թե այս ֆուտբոլիստը որ դիրքում պետք է խաղա:
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնայի պաշտպան՝ Պեպեն, խաղի ավարտից հետո թեթևակի բախվում է Մեսսի ավտոմեքենային:  :LOL: 

դիտել՝ 33-րդ վայրկյանից:

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնայի պաշտպան Պեպեն...


Բայց իմ հիշելով Պեպեն Ռեալի կիսապաշտպան ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բայց իմ հիշելով Պեպեն Ռեալի կիսապաշտպան ա


Ճիշտ էս դու հիշում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

> Բայց իմ հիշելով Պեպեն Ռեալի կիսապաշտպան ա


Դե երևի մեկի հետ շփոթել են (Տվյալ դեպքում հորիզոնականներն Պիկեն ու Պույոլն են):

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնայի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ Սամուել Էտո'ոն,վերջերս,իր հարցազրույցներից մեկում հայտարարել է,որ լինելու է Վեմբլիում,և այնտեղ երկրպագելու է Բարսելոնային:Նա նաև խոսել է Բարսելոնայում իր անցած ճանապարհի մասին:Նաև ասել է,որ նա շատ ընկերներ ունի Բարսելոնայում:Ամբողջական հարցազրույցը ռուսերեն տարբերակով կարող եք դիտել մեր կայքում .

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ինչպես գիտենք երեկ Բարսան իր սեփական հարկի տակ 0-0 խաղաց Դեպորտիվոյի հետ:

sport.es-ը գնահատել է Բարսայի խաղացողներին:

Ժեֆֆրեն, Մակսվելլ, դոս Սանթոս, Բոյան - 6; Ալվես, Ֆոնտաս, Բարտրա, Մասկերանո, Աբիդալ, Կեյտա, Աֆելլայ, Ալկանտարա - 7; Վալդես - 8
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Altair

Արդեն հայտնի է Բարսայի 2011/2012-ի մրցաշրջանի մարզաշապիկը, չնայած, որ այն դեևս պաշտոնապես չի հաստատվել այն կհաստատվի մայիսի 17-ին, սակայն նոր մարզաշապիկի նկարները արդեն զետեղված են Facebook-ում:

Մանրամասն տեղեկությունների համար սեղմեք* այստեղ*:

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.05.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինչպես գիտենք երեկ Բարսան իր սեփական հարկի տակ 0-0 խաղաց Դեպորտիվոյի հետ:
> 
> sport.es-ը գնահատել է Բարսայի խաղացողներին:
> 
> Ժեֆֆրեն, Մակսվելլ, դոս Սանթոս, Բոյան - 6; Ալվես, Ֆոնտաս, Բարտրա, Մասկերանո, Աբիդալ, Կեյտա, Աֆելլայ, Ալկանտարա - 7; Վալդես - 8
> Աղբյուրը


 Մեսսին արդեն հանձնվելա՞:

----------


## REAL_ist

Անկեղծ ասած, անկախ իմ վերաբերմունքից այս թմի հանդեպ` UNICEF-ին նման պատվավոր տեղ հատկացնելը նորմալ չեմ համարում:  Հուսանք սա վերջնական տարբերակը չի: Այլապես վիճակը հետույքային է, բառիս բուն իմաստով:

----------

Ungrateful (17.05.2011), Vaho (17.05.2011), Սերխիո (17.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Մեսսին արդեն հանձնվելա՞:


Դե, եթբ որ Բարսելոնան Ռեալի դաշտում 2-0 առավելության հասավ, իսկ հետո ոչոքիի միջոցով դուրս եկավ ֆինալ, Բարսելոնան սկսեց Մեսսիին խնայել Մանչեստր Յունայտեդի հետ խաղին: Ի տարբերություն Ռոնալդու**, Մեսսին կյանքի գնով չի պայքարում, որ ինքը գոլ խփի, այլ ընդհանուր շահերից (այդ պատճառով երկու տարի աննդմեջ ոսկե գնդակ ստացավ): Օրինակ՝ Վիլյառեալի դիմաց միայնակ գոլերի դիմաց էր, և պաս տվեց Պեդռոին, բայց գոլը չհաշվին եզրային մրցավարի ակնոց չհագնելու պատճառով, և այլն:

----------


## Altair

> Անկեղծ ասած, անկախ իմ վերաբերմունքից այս թմի հանդեպ` UNICEF-ին նման պատվավոր տեղ հատկացնելը նորմալ չեմ համարում:  Հուսանք սա վերջնական տարբերակը չի: Այլապես վիճակը հետույքային է, բառիս բուն իմաստով:


Կողմ եմ: Բայց միհատ մեծ ԲԱՅՑ կա, եթե Բարսելոնաի կառավարությունը մեզ նման մտածի, ապա Բարսելոնան կսկսի ֆուտբոլիստներին վաճառե ֆինանսները կարգավորելու համար, իսկ ինչպես գիտենք Բարսելոնան մեծ պլաններ ունի՝ Նիլմարի, Ռոսսիի, Պատոի, Պաստորեի և Ֆաբրեգասի հետ կապված:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Յախք արա, էս ինչ ֆորմայա :Bad:

----------

Gayl (16.05.2011), Moonwalker (17.05.2011), Ungrateful (17.05.2011), Լեո (16.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (17.05.2011), Սերխիո (17.05.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Յախք արա, էս ինչ ֆորմայա


միշտ էլ յախքոտ ա եղել .Վահիկ ջան... Փու՜ֆֆֆ, արա, փու՜ֆֆֆֆֆֆ :Bad:

----------


## Altair

Կատալոնյան Բարսայի կիսապաշտպան Սերխիո Բուսկետսը կարող է մասնակցել Ման. Յունայթեդ հետ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակչում կայանալիք հանդիպմանը: ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն նրա գործողություններում ռասիզմի տարրեր չի տեսել` Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» հետ կիսաեզրափակիչ փուլի առաջին խաղում: Այս մասին հայտնում է «Reuters»-ը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Բուսկետսի նկատմամբ հետաքննություն էր սկսվել հենց Ռեալի կողմից տրամադրված տեղեկատվության հիման վրա: 
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Yellow Raven

> միշտ էլ յախքոտ ա եղել .Վահիկ ջան... Փու՜ֆֆֆ, արա, փու՜ֆֆֆֆֆֆ


Համենայն դեպս դաժե սենց էն սպիտակից ավելի լավա նայվում  :Tongue:

----------

Altair (18.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Մեր ֆոռմաին մի աչկով մի նայեք.
Առաջինն՝

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*






Երկրորդը՝

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Sinigami

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/barca-w...DfFV86ktG38kRs
Բարսելոնը միակ թիմը չի որ կարա պաշտպանությունում պասեր խաղա  :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

> http://videa.hu/videok/sport/barca-w...DfFV86ktG38kRs
> Բարսելոնը միակ թիմը չի որ կարա պաշտպանությունում պասեր խաղա


Բարսելոնան իր խաղարկություններով անկրկնելի է, քանի որ պաշտպանները գնդակը ժամանակ  ձգ-ձգելու համար չեն խաղարկում, այլ գոլի, որը որ մենք չտեսանք Մանչեստրի խաղում:

----------


## Altair

Բարսայի յոթ ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն մեկնելու Մալագա:Գվարդիոլան որոշել է Մալագայի հետ խաղին չհաըտավորել հետևյալ ֆուտբոլիստներին`Վիկտոր Վալդեսին , Լեո Մեսսին,Ինեստային , Չավիին,Պույոլին և Պիկեին:Այս խաղացողները չեն մասնակցի Մալագայի հետ կայանալիք խաղի վերջին մարզմանը բայց նրանք լջորեն պատրաստվում են ՉԼ-ի եզրափակիչ խաղին:
Պույոլը և Միլիտոն դեռ լավ մարզավիճակում չեն: 

Ադրիանոն ու Ալվեսը հրավիրված են Բրազիլիայի հավաքականի կողմից հունիսի 4-ին և 7-ին կայանալիք հանդիպումների համար:
Աղբյուրը

----------

Kita (21.05.2011), Yellow Raven (21.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բրազիլական հարձակվող Լեանդրո Դամիանը հրաշալի մրցաշրջան է անցկացրել այս տարի, և թիմը նրա տրանսֆերային գինը նշել է 20 մլն եվրո: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է sport.es-ը` այս շաբաթ Բարսան ակնարկել է այս մասին, և ասել է, որ աչքի տակ են առնվել Ֆորլանը, Ռոսսին, Նեյմարը և Սանչեսը, սակայն Լեանդրո Դամիանը այն խաղացողն է, որը անհրաժեշտ է Գվարդիոլային: Հիշեցնենք, որ խաղացողով հետաքրքրված են «Յուվենտուսը», «Բենֆիկան» և «Տոտտենհեմը»:
Աղբյուրը
Ախպերներ ջան, եթե Բարսելոնան կարողանա այս ֆուտբոլիստներով ուժեղացնել իր կազմը, ապա ես Ֆռիմենին ՌեդԲուլ եմ մաղարիչ անելու  :Yahoo:

----------

Freeman (21.05.2011), Kita (21.05.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ախպերներ ջան, եթե Բարսելոնան կարողանա այս ֆուտբոլիստներով ուժեղացնել իր կազմը, ապա ես Ֆռիմենին ՌեդԲուլ եմ մաղարիչ անելու


Ի՞նձ  :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

> Ի՞նձ


Այո :Jpit: 
Նաև ավելացնեմ, որ 20%-ը արդեն ճանապարհին է :Jpit: 
Մեջբերում եմ. «Իսպանական Վիլիառեալի ու Իտալիայի հավաքականի առաջատար հարձակվող Ջուզեպպե Ռոսսին կտեղափոխվի Բարսելոնա ամառային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ.հայտնում է Football Italia պարբերականը:Ռոսսին Բարսելոնա կտեղափոխվի 30 միլիոն եվրոյի դիմաց և կկնքի 4 տարվա պայմանագիր:Արդեն երկար ժամանակ է Ռոսսիի ապագան կապում են Բարսելոնայի հետ,պետք է ասել,որ Ռոսսիի պես ֆուտբոլիստը միանշանակ օգուտ կբերի Բարսելոնային:» մեջբերման ավարտը:
Հղումը

----------

Kita (21.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ՉԼ եզրափակչից հետո Պույոլը վիրահատության կենթարկվի*


Իսպանական “Բարսելոնայի” ավագ Կառլես Պույոլը վիրահատության կենթարկվի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի` “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի” հետ կայանալիք հանդիպումից հետո: Ֆուտբոլիստը խնդիրներ ունի ձախ ծնկի հետ, գրում է Sport-ը: 

Ակնկալվում է, որ, չնայած վնասվածքին, Պույոլն, այնուամենայնիվ, կմասնակցի եզրափակիչ մրցավեճին: Ինչ վերաբերվում է վիրահատությանը, ապա այն կկայանա կամ մայիսի 31-ին, կամ հունիսի 2-ին:

Ապաքինման գործընթացը չպետք է, որ շատ ժամանակ պահանջի: Արձակուրդի ընթացքում Պույոլն ամբողջությամբ կապաքինվի: Պաշտպանը շարք կվերադառնա` նախապատրաստվելու հաջորդ մրցաշրջանին:

2010/11թթ. մրցաշրջանում “Բարսելոնայի” ավագը վնասվածքների պատճառով մի շարք հանդիպումներ է բաց թողել: Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում նա ընդամենը 17 խաղ է անցկացրել, իսկ Չեմպիոնների լիգայում `7: 

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Altair (25.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնայի 7 խաղացողներ այսօր ունեցան  իրենց հատուկ մարզակոշիկները, որոնցով կխաղան Ուեմբլիում: 

Ովքեր ունեն  «Nike»-ի և «Adidas»-ի հետ գոծող պայմանագրի այդ խաղացողները կխաղան հատուկ պատրաստված խաղակոշիկներով:

Մասնավորապես Լիոնել Մեսսին, Դանիել Ալվեսը և Դավիդ Վիլյան կունենան նաև սեփական երկրի դրոշը խաղակոշիկի վրա: Իսկ Ինյեստան, Պույոլը, Պիկեն  և Պեդրոն կբավարարվեն միայն իրենց անվամբ խաղակոշիկի վրա:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*          
fcbarca.net.ru

----------

Ապե Ջան (27.05.2011), Լեո (27.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Եվրոպական ակումբային ամենահեղինակավոր գավաթը մեկ տարի ընդմիջումով կրկին գտավ իր արժանի տիրոջը 

Շնորհավորում եմ իսկական ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուներին  :Smile:  

Հաղթեց արդարությունը, որովետև լավագույն մրցականը բաժին հասավ անժխտելի լավագույնին  :Smile:

----------

Altair (29.05.2011), Barcamaniac (30.05.2011), Inna (30.05.2011), Yellow Raven (30.05.2011), zanazan (30.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (29.05.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Աաաաա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜, Շնորհավոր իսկական ֆուտբոլի բոլոր երկրպագուներին, մեր թիմի հերթական ֆանտաստիկ ձեռքբերման:  :Yahoo: 
Շնորհակալություն Բարսելոնայի անխտիր բոլոր խաղացողներին ֆանտաստիկ խաղի համար, որ ընդհանրապես հարցեր չթողեցին թե ով պիտի տիրանար Լոշտակին: 
Իսկ «Ավելին քան ակումբի» հերթական դրսևորումներից վերջին րոպեին փոխարինման դուրս եկող Պույոլին Չավիի փոխանցաց ավագի թևկապը, ու հանդիպման ամենահուզիչ պահը երբ այդ նույն ավագի թևկապը Պույոլը հանձնեց Աբիդալին  :Love: 



Իսկ Լոնդոնի Թրաֆալգարի հրապարակում ամբողջ գիշեր Բարսելոնայի ֆանատները զվարճանում էին:




ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հիշում Մոուրինյոին  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  




Մոուրինյոի մասին մյուս հիշատակումները ցենզուրայից դուրս լինելու պատճառով չեն հրապարակվում  :LOL:

----------

Altair (30.05.2011), Barcamaniac (30.05.2011), Inna (30.05.2011), Լեո (30.05.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

http://www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/catal...n_directe.html

Կարող եք նայեք տոնակատարությունները Բարսելոնայում ուղիղ եթերով  :Smile:

----------

Altair (30.05.2011), Լեո (30.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Եթե խաղը չեք դիտել, խնդրեմ՝

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կամպիոնե :Love: 
Շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------

Altair (30.05.2011), Inna (30.05.2011), Լեո (30.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ես եկա, և ինձ հետ բերեցի լավ լուր  :Jpit: 
Բարսայի գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան ամենաքիչը ևս մեկ տարի կմարզի իր ներկայիս թիմը:

«Ես ցանկանում եմ ևս մեկ տարի մարզել այս թիմը: Իսկ հետո կտեսնենք»,- հայտարարել է Պեպը:
«Այլ ակումբում հաստատ իմ համար հեշտ չի լինի, քան որ կլինեն ուրիշ խաղացողներ, իսկ մարզիչը կախված է իր խաղացողներից:  Պարզ է, հիմա, երբ մենք ամեն ինչ հաղթում ենք, աղջիկները մեր ոտքերն են ընկնում, բայց դա հավերժ չէ ու կարող է մեկ ժամում փոխվել»:

«Օրինակ, վերցնենք Մեսսիին: Ես նրանից լավին չեմ տեսել ու հավանաբար չեմ էլ տեսնի»,- եզրափակել է իսպանացին:
*Fcbarca.net.ru*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Մեսսին` Իսպանիայի տարվա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ*



Ալֆրեդո դի Ստեֆանոյի անվան մրցանակը, որը յուրաքանաչյուր տարի Marca թերթը շնորհում է Իսպանիայի` տարվա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին, այս տարի հասել է “Բարսելոնայի” հարձակվող Լիոնել Մեսսիին:  

23-ամյա արգենտինացին երրորդ անգամ է արժանացել այդ մրցանակին: Լավագույն եռյակում են հայտնվել նաև “Ռեալի” հարձակվող Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն և “Բարսելոնայի” կիսապաշտպան Չավին:  

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Altair (02.06.2011), Yellow Raven (02.06.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումները տեղափոխվել են Ռեալ vs Բարսելոնա թեմա: Քանի որ շատ եք շեղվում ու Ռեալի թեմայում մեկ էլ սկսում եք Բարսելոնայից գրելը կամ Բարսելոնայի թեմայում` Ռեալից, աշխատեք հենց սկզբից էլ էս ընդհանուր թեմայում գրել, որ խախտում չանեք: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումների համար այսօր արդեն այլ պատճառներով տուգանային միավորներ ստացածները նորից չեն տուգանվում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ խախտում չկար կամ ես չեմ կարող մեկից ավելի անգամ տուգանել:*

----------

Ապե Ջան (03.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնան պայմանագիր է կնքել 10-ամյա ամերիկացի ֆուտբոլիստ Բեն Լեդերերի հետ որը շատ է դուր եկել Բարսաի  մարզչական անձնակազմին։Ամերիկացին զարմացրել է բոլորին նրանով որ շատ նման է խաղում Բարսաի կիսապաշտպան Անդրես Ինյեստային։Ավելացնենք որ Լենդերերը առաջին Ամերիկացին է որը պայմանագիր է կնքել Բարսաի հետ։


Fcbarca.net.ru
Հ.Գ. Տեսնենք 13տարի անց սրանից Մեսսի դուրս կգա՞  :LOL:

----------

Lusinamara (03.06.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսելոնան պայմանագիր է կնքել 10-ամյա ամերիկացի ֆուտբոլիստ Բեն Լեդերերի հետ որը շատ է դուր եկել Բարսաի  մարզչական անձնակազմին։Ամերիկացին զարմացրել է բոլորին նրանով որ շատ նման է խաղում Բարսաի կիսապաշտպան Անդրես Ինյեստային։Ավելացնենք որ Լենդերերը առաջին Ամերիկացին է որը պայմանագիր է կնքել Բարսաի հետ։
> 
> Fcbarca.net.ru
> Հ.Գ. Տեսնենք 13տարի անց սրանից Մեսսի դուրս կգա՞


Վայ, Մեսսի, Մեսսի... ախր ասում են` Ինյեստայի նման ա խաղում, դու էդ երեխուց Մեսսի ես ուզում սարքես:
Ամերիկացիները Իսպանիայում...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Altair

> Բարսելոնան պայմանագիր է կնքել 10-ամյա ամերիկացի ֆուտբոլիստ Բեն Լեդերերի հետ որը շատ է դուր եկել Բարսաի  մարզչական անձնակազմին։Ամերիկացին զարմացրել է բոլորին նրանով որ շատ նման է խաղում Բարսաի կիսապաշտպան Անդրես Ինյեստային։Ավելացնենք որ Լենդերերը առաջին Ամերիկացին է որը պայմանագիր է կնքել Բարսաի հետ։
> 
> 
> Fcbarca.net.ru
> Հ.Գ. Տեսնենք 13տարի անց սրանից Մեսսի դուրս կգա՞


Մեր գյուղի ֆուտբոլադաշտը ստեղից լավն ա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Մեր գյուղի ֆուտբոլադաշտը ստեղից լավն ա


Ուրեմն հաջորդ պայմանագիրը Բարսան քեզ հետ ա կնքելու  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (03.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

2008թ-ի հունիսի 5-ն «Բարսելոնայի» մարզիչ նշանակվեց Պեպ Գվարդիոլան.նա ասաց.«Ես շատ ուրախ եմ,բայց հիմա մենք մեծ աշխատանք պետք է կատարենք»: Հետաքրքիր է, երբ Պեպ Գվարդիոլան ասում էր «Մեծ աշխատանք», նա պատկերացնում էր, թե ինչերի կհասնի «Բարսելոնայի» հետ այս 3 տարիների ընթացքում: Այս երեք տարիների ընթացքում մենք նվաճեցինք 10-ից ավել տիտղոսներ, մինչ դեռ Մադրիդյան ակումբը կարողացավ հաղթել միայն Արքայական Գավաթում:

Ահա այսպես Պեպ Գվարդիոլան նոր ժամանակաշրջանի սկիզբ դրեց «Բարսելոնայում», և շատ երկրպագուների երազանքնեը վերածեց իրականության:
*ArmBarca.com*

----------


## Altair

> Ուրեմն հաջորդ պայմանագիրը Բարսան քեզ հետ ա կնքելու


Դարպասապահ եմ, Բարսանել Արգենտինաից ուզում է գնել մեկեն, երևի Պինտոին փոխարինող, կարող եմ ինքնաառաջարկում կատարել  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. Բայց Իսպաներեն մենակ բարևը գիտեի :Think:  ենել մոռացել եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Վայ, Մեսսի, Մեսսի... ախր ասում են` Ինյեստայի նման ա խաղում, դու էդ երեխուց Մեսսի ես ուզում սարքես:
> Ամերիկացիները Իսպանիայում...


Մեսսիի նման հարձակվող չէ, այլ աճ:

----------


## Altair

Լսել եմ Մոուն Գվարդիոլաի համար շպիոններ ա վարձել :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (11.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ինձ ամենա շատը սա է ոգեշնչում

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ռոսելը չի ցանկանում շատ խոսել տրանսֆերներից*


Այսօր Սանդրո Ռոսելը մասնակցեց մամլո ասուլիսի, որը տևեց 1 ժամ 22 րոպե: Այդ ընթացքում Բարսայի նախագահը պատասխանեց 70 հարցի:

*Տրանսֆերները և Սեսկը*

"Այդ բանակցություններն ընթանում են առանց ավելորդ դեմքերի: Ես չգիտեմ, թե մենք որքան ենք առաջ գնացել Սեսկի, Ալեքսիսի կամ Ռոսսիի հարցում: Այժմ մենք հետաքրքրված ենք միայն նրանում, որ ոչ մի ավելորդ բան չասենք: Ե՞րբ մենք կձևակերպենք Սեսկի տրանսֆերը: Չի կարելի միանշանակ պատասխանել: Նախ մենք պետք է որոշենք նրա աշխատավարձի չափը և պայմանագրի ժամկետը (3, 4 կամ 5 մրցաշրջան): Բայց հարկավոր է հասկանալ, որ եթե նախորդ տարի մենք Ֆաբրեգասի համար առաջարկում էինք 40 մլն եվրո, ապա այժմ նա ավելի քիչ արժե: Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ նա ցանկանում է հայտնվել Բարսայի կազմում, քանզի աշխարհում շատ խաղացողներ են դա ցանկանում: Չգիտեմ, ինչ կլինի Սեսկի հետ, բայց ամեն դեպքում մենք կբացենք դռները նրա առջև, սակայն դրանից չենք խելագարվի", - ասաց Ռոսելը:

Սանդրոն հրաժարվեց մանրամասներ հրապարակել Պեպի հետ բանակցություններից այս տրանսֆերի վերաբերյալ. "Պեպը բարձրաձայնում է դիրքերը, որոնք ուժեղացնելու կարիք կա, հաղորդում է դրանք Սուբիսարետային, այդ տեղեկատվությունը վերլուծում են քարտուղարները և հետո արդեն որոշվում է գնումների առաջնահերթությունը: Ամեն դիրքում մենք 3 - ից 4 թեկնածու ունենք: Այժմ Գվարդիոլան կոնկրետ անուններ չի հրապարակում և խոսքը գնում է միայն հենց դիրքերի մասին: Սուբիսարետայի հետ նրա հանդիպումից հետո կկայանա ակումբի անդամների հավաքը, որը որոշում կկայացնի":

*45 մլն եվրո*

Սանդրո Ռոսելը ևս 1 անգամ նշեց, որ տրանսֆերների վրա ծախսվելու է 45 մլն եվրո, որին կգումարվի ֆուտբոլիստների վաճառքից ստացված շահույթը. "Այս բիզնես - նախագծի շնորհիվ մենք կկարողանանք վճարել մեր պարտքերը: Մենք չենք կարող անտեսել մարզչական շտաբի պահանջները, բայց չենք էլ պատրաստվում ներխուժել հաջորդ տարվա համար նախատեսված բյուջեի մեջ, որպեսզի կրկին պարտքերի մեջ չհայտնվենք", - հայտարարել է Ռոսելը, ով սպասվելիք տրանսֆերների կոնկրետ քանակը չհրապարակեց, բայց նշեց Մասկերանոյին, որպես ֆուտբոլիստ, ում գնելու համար մեծ ջանքեր էին պահանջվում:

*Տրանսֆերային պատուհան*

Վերլուծելով ժամանակակից տրանսֆերային շուկան, Ռոսելն ընդգծեց "գնաճը" մի քանի թիմերի պատճառով (Չելսի և Մանչեսթեր Սիթի). "Մենք պետք է հետևենք սոցիալական կայունությանը և չենք կարող ակումբը թողնել պարտքերի ճնշման տակ: Մենք կշարումակենք զուսպ լինել և խնայել այնտեղ, որտեղ դա անհրաժեշտ է: Հրաշքներ գոյություն չունեն և ակումբների բյուջեները մենք չենք կարող ձգել, ինչպես մաստակը":

*Պարտք*

Նախագահը հիշեցրեց, որ իր գալուն պես ակումբի պարտքերը 532 մլն եվրոյից կրճատվել են մինչ 483 մլն. "Մենք գումարներ ծախսեցինք վարկերի և տարեկան եկող տոկոսների վրա: Մենք ցույց ենք տալիս, որ միաժամանակ կարող ենք լինել մրցունակ և զուսպ":

*3 ֆանտաստիկ պահ*

"Ավարտված մրցաշրջանը մեզ 3 ֆանտաստիկ պահ մատուցեց` 5 - 0 - ն Նոու Կամպում Ռեալի դեմ, հաղթանակն ՈՒեմբլիում և Աբիդալի ապաքինումը":

*Իբրահիմովիչի վաճառքը*

"Ծանր" պահերի մեջ Ռոսելն առանձնացրեց Զլատանի վաճառքը. "Դա մարզական հաջողություներ, սակայն էկոնոմիկայի տեսանկյունից այն շատ դժվար էր, քանզի դա նշանակում էր 50 մլն եվրոյի կորուստ":

*Ռեալի մասին*

"Եթե Մոուրինյոն հրապարակայնորեն Գվարդիոլային ասում էր, որ ամաչի իր հաղթանակների համար, ապա հենց ինքը պետք է առաջին հերթին ամաչի նման հայտարարությունների համար: Եթե մարզական սահմանները կրկին խախտվեն, ապա մենք կունենանք բոլոր իրավունքները` խզելու բոլոր հարաբերությունները: Մենք դա չենք ցանկանում, սակայն ստիպված ենք ձեռքը պահել զարկերակի վրա: Մենք մարզաշխարհի մարդիկ ենք, իսկ մարզաշխարհում միշտ էլ լինում են հաղթանակներ և պարտություններ, բայց պետք է միշտ գործել կանոնների սահմաններում":

*Ինքնաքննադատություն*

"Հնարավոր է, որոշ բացեր կան հաղորդակցության հարցում և մենք պետք է լրացնենք դրանք: Այսօրվա դրությամբ մենք շատ բան ենք արել, բայց հնարավոր է ամեն ինչ չէ, որ ներկայացված էր մամուլում համապատասխան կերպով":

  
*Barca.am*

----------

Altair (18.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

Այս հանդիպման մեջ, բացարձակ կապիտան էր Վալդեսը  :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ամենահավանական նորեկը: Կսազի  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (21.06.2011), Աբելյան (21.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ամենահավանական նորեկը: Կսազի


Մոռացե՞լ ես Ռեալ Բարսելոնա 1-1 խաղը, երկուսը պենալից, եթե չգիտես ինչի հետ եմ, ապա ասա վիձյո դնեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մոտ օրերս շատ հնարավոր է 1 ֆուտբոլիստ լքի «Բարսելոնան», տեղափոխվելով Իտալական՝ «Ռոմա»:

----------


## Սամվել

Ողջունում եմ Բոլոր Բարսելոնիստներին, ու իհարկե մնացած այն մարդկանց ովքեր ինձ գիտեն ու հիշում եմ, ասեմ որ վերադարձել եմ, ուզում եմ շնորհավորեմ բոլորին Բարսելոնի հաջող անցկացրած 2 մրցաշրջանի կապակցությամբ, որոնք հարգելի պատճառներով բաց եմ թողել:

----------

Altair (23.06.2011), Ambrosine (23.06.2011), Inna (25.06.2011), REAL_ist (23.06.2011), Yellow Raven (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Լեո (23.06.2011), Ներսես_AM (26.06.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ես էլ քեզ եմ ողջունում, Սամվել ջան: Բարով ես վերադրաձել: Քո պակասը շատ էր զգացվում  :Smile:

----------

Altair (23.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ես քեզ դեռ չեմ տեսել Սամվել ջան, որովհետև քո բացակայության ընթացքում եմ ես գրանցվել  :LOL:   :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

> Մոտ օրերս շատ հնարավոր է 1 ֆուտբոլիստ լքի «Բարսելոնան», տեղափոխվելով Իտալական՝ «Ռոմա»:


Բոյանը  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. փաստորեն, ամեն թեմայում ես մի հատ մոդերատորական պետք է գրեմ :
Տրանսֆերների մասին հատուկ թեմա կա, գրեք այն թեմայում :*

----------


## Altair

> *Մոդերատորական. փաստորեն, ամեն թեմայում ես մի հատ մոդերատորական պետք է գրեմ :
> Տրանսֆերների մասին հատուկ թեմա կա, գրեք այն թեմայում :*


Երբ տրանսֆերը լինի, այսինքն 100%-ով տեղափոխվեն, այդ մասին տրանսֆերներում, հիմա խոսքը նրա մասին է, թե որ գիծը, որ ֆուտբոլիստով հզարգացնենք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարի վերադարձ, Սամվել  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

Բարսայի 6 խաղացողներ ընդգրկվել են <Իդեալական հավաքականի> մեջ: 

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Sports Illustrated-ը Լա լիգայից Dream Team-ի մեջ է ընդգրկված 8 խաղացող: 2-ը Ռեալ Մադրիդից, 6-ը Բարսելոնայից: 

Ռեալ Մադրիդից են-Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն և Իկեր Կասիլյասը: Բարսելոնայից-Լեո Մեսսին, Դանի Ալվեշը, Չավի Էրնանդեսը, Դավիդ Վիլյան, Անդրես Ինյեստան և Խերարդ Պիկեն: 

Այդ հավաքականի մեջ են ընդգրկված նաև 2 խաղացող Ման. Յունայթեդից-Վիդիչը և Էվրան: Մեկ խաղացող Գերմանիայի Բունդեսլիգայից-Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգերը` Բավարիայից: 
*FcBarca.net.ru*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երբ տրանսֆերը լինի, այսինքն 100%-ով տեղափոխվեն, այդ մասին տրանսֆերներում, հիմա խոսքը նրա մասին է, թե որ գիծը, որ ֆուտբոլիստով հզարգացնենք:


Մեսսի, ես հստակ գրել եմ` տրանսֆերների մասին գրառումները` կողքի թեմայում: Իսկ այդ գրառումները ենթադրում են ֆուտբոլիստների մասին առք ու վաճառք, դրանց մասին քննարկումներ: Եթե նման գրառում տեսնեմ համապատասխան թեմայից դուրս, կհամարեմ թեմայից դուրս գրառում: Ինչքան եք սիրում 1 թեմայի շուրջ 7 թեմայում գրել: Կարծում եմ` հարցը փակված է  :Wink: :

----------

Altair (25.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

Այսօր,հունիսի 24-ն Մեսսին տոնում է իր ծննձյան 24 ամյակը:

Չնայած իր երիտասարդ տարիքին,նա 5 անգամ հաղթել է Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում,4 անգամ դարձել է Իսպանիայի Սուպերգավաթի և Արքայական գավաթի հաղթող,3 անգամ դարձել է Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի չեմպիոն:Նա նաև 2 տարի անընդմեջ դարձել է Աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ:

Միայն կարելի է շնորհակալություն հայտնել Մեսսիին և շնորհավորել ապագա լեգենդի ծնունդը:
http://www.armbarca.com
հ.գ. Շնորհավոր Մեսսի ջան  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2011), Inna (25.06.2011), Yellow Raven (25.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (26.06.2011), Լեո (25.06.2011), Հարդ (25.06.2011), Սամվել (28.06.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Չնայած Բարսելոնի երկրպագու չեմ, սակայն հարգում եմ էս տղային իր մարդկային հատկանիշերի ու ցուցադրած խաղի համար :Smile: :

----------

Altair (25.06.2011), Inna (25.06.2011), Լեո (25.06.2011), Սամվել (28.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ֆաբրեգասը կարող է Բարսելոնա տեղափոխվել արդեն այս շաբաթ*


Ըստ բրիտանական Mirror պարբերականի տեղեկությունների, Լոնդոնի "Արսենալը" համաձայնել է թիմի կիսապաշտպան Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասին վաճառել "Բարսելոնային":

Բանն այն է, որ 24-ամյա կիսապաշտպանը չի ընգրկվել ակումբային նոր նախագծերի համար այսօր թողարկված գովազդային նյութերից որեւիցէ մեկում:

Աղբյուրի ունեցած տեղեկությունների համաձայն, կողմերը համաձայնության են եկել 27 մլն. ֆունտ ստեռլինգ գումարի շուրջ` չնայած, որ լոնդոնյան ակումբը նախապես ցանկանում էր ստանալ 40-45 մլն.:

*ArmSport.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Մեսսի. Եթե լքեմ Բարսելոնան, ապա կվերադառնամ Արգենտինա*


Ամերիկայի Գավաթի խաղարկության մեկնարկի նախօրեին իսպանական "Բարսելոնայի" արգենտինացի ֆուտբոլիստ Լիոնել Մեսսին ընդգծել է, որ ինքը կարող է իր կարիերան ավարտել հայրենիքում:

Իր պրոֆեսիոնալ կարիերայի ողջ ընթացքում Մեսսին ելույթ է ունեցել բացառապես կատալոնական ակումբի կազմում: Ընդ որում Մեսսին նշել է նաեւ, որ երբեւէ չի համաձայնի տեղափոխվել Մադրիդի "Ռեալ":

- Եթե լքեմ Բարսելոնան, ապա կվերադառնամ Արգենտինա: Հնարավոր է, որ հենց այստեղ էլ ավարտեմ իմ կարիերան: Կտեղափոխվեմ արդյոք "Ռեա՞լ": Կարծում եմ` դա իրատեսական չէ: Բացի "Բարսելոնայից", Եվրոպայում ես չեմ կարող հանդես գալ որեւէ այլ ակումբի կազմում: Ես երջանիկ եմ այս թիմում: Ինձ այստեղ ամեն ինչ գոհացնում է եւ ցանկանում եմ "Բարսելոնայի" կազմում ելույթ ունենալ այնքան ժամանակ, մինչեւ որ կորոշեմ վերադառնալ հայրենիք, - Մեսսիի խոսքերն է մեջբերել El Pais-ը:

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Altair (29.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> *Մեսսի. Եթե լքեմ Բարսելոնան, ապա կվերադառնամ Արգենտինա*
> 
> 
> Ամերիկայի Գավաթի խաղարկության մեկնարկի նախօրեին իսպանական "Բարսելոնայի" արգենտինացի ֆուտբոլիստ Լիոնել Մեսսին ընդգծել է, որ ինքը կարող է իր կարիերան ավարտել հայրենիքում:
> 
> Իր պրոֆեսիոնալ կարիերայի ողջ ընթացքում Մեսսին ելույթ է ունեցել բացառապես կատալոնական ակումբի կազմում: Ընդ որում Մեսսին նշել է նաեւ, որ երբեւէ չի համաձայնի տեղափոխվել Մադրիդի "Ռեալ":
> 
> - Եթե լքեմ Բարսելոնան, ապա կվերադառնամ Արգենտինա: Հնարավոր է, որ հենց այստեղ էլ ավարտեմ իմ կարիերան: Կտեղափոխվեմ արդյոք "Ռեա՞լ": Կարծում եմ` դա իրատեսական չէ: Բացի "Բարսելոնայից", Եվրոպայում ես չեմ կարող հանդես գալ որեւէ այլ ակումբի կազմում: Ես երջանիկ եմ այս թիմում: Ինձ այստեղ ամեն ինչ գոհացնում է եւ ցանկանում եմ "Բարսելոնայի" կազմում ելույթ ունենալ այնքան ժամանակ, մինչեւ որ կորոշեմ վերադառնալ հայրենիք, - Մեսսիի խոսքերն է մեջբերել El Pais-ը:
> 
> *ArmSport.am*


Ճիշտ ա Ռեալ չի գնա, բայց Մանչեստրը առիթը բաց չի թողի :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

*Բարակ Օբաման Լիոնել Մեսսիի երկրպագու է*
Պարզվում է, որ Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների սևամորթ նախագահ Բարակ Օբաման Լիոնել Մեսսիի մեծագույն երկրպագուներից մեկն է: Նախագահը դա ասել է այն ժամանակ, երբ որ ստացել է Ամերիկայի առաջնության` ՄԼՍ-ի թիմերից մեկի` «Կոլորադոյի» մարզաշապիկը, իր իսկ անունով: Թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները, որոնք առաջին անգամ էին դառնում ԱՄՆ չեմպիոններ, այսպիսի ճոխ տոնակատարություն էին կազմակերպել: Մարզաշապիկը ստանալուց հետո Օբաման նշել է, որ միայն նա և Մեսսին ունեն այսպիսի գեղեցիկ թիվ մարզաշապիկի վրա: Այն հարցին, որ միայն Մեսսին չէ 10 համարի ներքո, նախագահը պատասխանել է,- Եթե կա մի խաղացող, ով ավելին է Մեսսիից, ապա նա կարժանանա այդ հրաշք թվին:
Ներկայացնում ենք նաև կրճատ տեսանյութ այդ իրադարձության մասին:

----------

Լեո (01.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

*6-ը 6-ի*

Բարսելոնայի իսպանացի կիսապաշտպան Չավի Հերնանդեսը անցած տարի Լա լիգայում խաղի կանոնները խախտել է 6 անգամ: 

Եվ ամեն խախտման համար ստացել է դեղին քարտ` 6 խախտում-6 դեղին քարտ(ես կավելացնեի 6-րդ համարը  :LOL: ) : 
fcbarca.net.ru
հ.գ. Դե ասա խաղտելուց թույն ա խաղտում  :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (01.07.2011), Լեո (01.07.2011), Սամվել (01.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

*Գվարդիոլայի նոր միտքը*

«Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան արդեն 2 տարի է, ինչ ցանկանում է գնել «Արսենալի» ավագ Ֆրանսեսկ Ֆաբրեգասին, սակայն ծերունի Արսեն Վենգերը չի ցանկանում նույնիսկ լսել այդ մասին: Գվարդիոլան ցանկանում է նույնականացնել այն խաղային տակտիկան, որը համապատասխանում էր Կրուիֆֆի «Դրիմ թիմին»: Խաղերի մեծամասնությանը ներկայանալով 3-4-3 համակարգով, Պեպը ցանկանում է թիմում ընդգրկել նաև Սեսկին: Պեպի կարծիքով, բոլոր թիմերը արդեն շատ լավ գիտեն նրանց տակտիկան, և ցանկանում է ցուցադրել այս նորարարությունը սկսվող մրցաշրջանում:Աղբյուրը
Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք: Ինձ թվում ա, որ պետք ա փորձել, քանի որ՝«բոլոր թիմերը արդեն շատ լավ գիտեն նրանց տակտիկան, և ցանկանում է ցուցադրել այս նորարարությունը»:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.07.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինձ թվումա նման դասավորության դեպքում Ինիեստան ամեն դեպքում ավելի առաջ կխաղա ու հնարավորա դառնա 3-րդ հարձակվողը, ինչը շատ հաճախ տեսել ենք:

----------

Altair (06.07.2011), Yellow Raven (06.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ինձ թվումա նման դասավորության դեպքում Ինիեստան ամեն դեպքում ավելի առաջ կխաղա ու հնարավորա դառնա 3-րդ հարձակվողը, ինչը շատ հաճախ տեսել ենք:


Ճիշտ ես: Ինիեստաի մեջ հարձակվող կողմը լավ ա զարգացած, իսկ երբ գնդակը Բարսի մոտ չի լինի, Բուսկետսը կարող է ետ խաղալ, այսինքն մեկ-մեկ Մասկերանոնել խաղադաշտ կմտնի ու լրիվ լավ: Բայց մարզումների ժամանակ շա՜տ պետք է փորձել այդ դիրքում խաղալ, չ՞է որ Վիլյառեալ կա, Ռեալ կա, Վալենսիա կա, Ատլետիկ ու Ատլետիկո կա  :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

Բարև բոլորին… 
Լավ ասելիքս ասեմ: Կիրակի օրը, Բարսելոնայի դարպասապհ Վիկտոր Վալդեսը ներկայացրել է իր նոր վեբ-կայքը:
Բայց հո կայք չի, բայց հո կայք չի, վերջն ա բոլոր կողմերով: Իմ տեսծ ամենա լավ կայքերից ետ չի ընկնում: Ահա և կայքը՝ *http://www.victorvaldes1.com/home*

----------

Սամվել (26.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ԻՆԻԵՍՏԱ. «ՆՈՐ ՄՐՑԱՇՐՋԱՆԸ «ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՅԻ» ՀԱՄԱՐ ԱՎԵԼԻ ԾԱՆՐ ԿԼԻՆԻ»*
Կատալոնական ակումբի կիսապաշտպան Անդրես Ինիեստան վստահ է, որ նոր մրցաշրջանում ավելի դժվար կլինի հաղթել բոլոր տիտղոսները:

«Վերջին երեք տարվա ընթացքում մենք միշտ հաղթել ենք: Այժմ դա դժվար կլինի: Մենք կրկին նույն «Բարսելոնան» ենք, բայց այս անգամ պետք է պատրաստ լինենք ավելի դժվար ու կատաղի պայքարի, որպեսզի հաղթենք բոլոր մրցանակները:

Նոր մրցաշրջանի նպատակները՞: Ես չեմ ուզում մարգարեություն անել: Ես ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ապրել խաղից-խաղ ու չեմ մտածում նպատակների մասին»,- Ինիեստայի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Marca-ն:

*Totalfotball.am*

----------

Սամվել (26.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնայի առաջին ընկերական հանդիպումը՝ ոչ ոքի:

Հայդուկ - Բարսելոնա 0:0

----------

Altair (24.07.2011), Սամվել (26.07.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սկզբի համար նորմալա, կամաց-կամաց կավելացնենք :Smile:

----------

Altair (24.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (24.07.2011), Սամվել (26.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Սանչեզը Բարսելոնայում է*

----------

Altair (25.07.2011), Yellow Raven (02.08.2011), Սամվել (26.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ալեքսիս Սանչեզը՝ 9-րդ համարով:

----------

Lusinamara (28.07.2011), Yellow Raven (02.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Facebook-ում ամենաճանաչված ակումբը Բարսելոնան է*
Գերմանական Sportbild պարբերականը հրապարակել է Facebook սոցիալական ցանցում ամենաճանաչված ֆուտբոլային ակումբների 10-նյակը:

Զարմանալի չէ, որ բոլորից շատ երկրպագուներ Facebook-ում ունի իսպանական "Բարսելոնան"` ավելի քան 18 մլն. գրանցված օգտատերեր: Այդ ցուցանիշով կատալոնական ակումբը գերազանցել է անգլիական "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին", որն ունի 800 հազարով ավելի քիչ երկրպագու: Մանկունյանցիներին կրնկակոխ հետապնդում է Մադրիդի "Ռեալը", իսկ ահա մյուս թիմերն առաջատար եռյակից հետ են մնում ահռելի տարբերությամբ:

Թոփ 10-նյակում տեղ են գտել 4 անգլիական,  3 թուրքական, 2 իսպանական եւ 1 իտալական ակումբներ: Ամենաճանաչված "ոչ եվրոպական" ակումբն արգենտինական "Բոկա Խունիորսն" է, որն իր 2.34 մլն. երկրպագուներով հանգրվանել է 11-րդ հորիզոնականում:

Համեմատության համար նշենք, որ Դոնեցկի "Շախտյորը" Facebook-ում ունի 14 հազ. երկրպագու:

Facebook-ում ամենաճանաչված ֆուտբոլային ակումբների լավագույն տասնյակը` 26.07.2011թ. դրությամբ.



  1.  Բարսելոնա  -  18.3 մլն.  երկրպագու

  2.  Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ  -  17.4 մլն.

  3.  Ռեալ  -  17.3 մլն.

  4.  Արսենալ  -  7 մլն.

  5.  Չելսի  -  6.62 մլն.

  6.  Լիվերպուլ  -  6.6 մլն.

  7.  Գալաթասարայ  -  5.8 մլն.

  8.  Միլան  -  5.1 մլն.

  9.  Ֆեներբախչե  -  4.6 մլն.

10.  Բեշիքթաշ  -  2.7 մլն.

*ArmSport.am*

Հ.Գ Ամեն տեղ ենք առաջին հորզոնականում:  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Եվս մեկ տիտղոս…*  :Jpit: 

*Բարսելոնան` Audi Cup մրցաշարի հաղթող*
Գերմանիայի Մյունխեն քաղաքում ավարտվեց Audi Cup անունը կրող ֆուտբոլային միջազգային մրցաշարը:

Մրցաշարի երրորդ տեղի համար խաղում բրազիլական "Ինտերնասիոնալը" հետխաղյա 11մ. հարվածաշարով կարողացավ առավելության հասնել իտալական "Միլանի" նկատմամբ (խաղի հիմնական ժամանակն ավարտվել էր ոչ-ոքի` 2-2 հաշվով):

Եւ ահա, քիչ առաջ ավարտվեց նաեւ մրցաշարի եզրափակիչ հանդիպումը, որտեղ միմյանց հետ ուժերն էին չափում տանտերերը` Մյունխենի "Բավարիան" եւ իսպանական "Բարսելոնան":

Կատալոնական ակումբի երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստ Տիագո Ալկանտարայի դուբլը հնարավորություն տվեց "Բարսելոնային"` դառնալու այդ մրցաշարի հաղթողը:





ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ  (Իսպանիա)  -  ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ  (Գերմանիա)`  2-0


1-0 - Տիագո Ալկանտարա  (43'),  2-0 - Տիագո Ալկանտարա  (75'):

*վիդեո*

*ArmSport.am*

Հ.Գ Ամեն տեղ ենք առաջինը ու միշտ հաղթող: Շնորհավորանքներս Բարսայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին: Այսպես շարունակելու ենք:

----------

Lusinamara (28.07.2011), Yellow Raven (02.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Չավին խաղից առաջ*


Չավին կարծում է, որ գտնվում է լավ մարզավիճակում: Նա արդեն հաղթահարել է բոլոր ֆիզիկական խնդիրները, որոնք նրան ստիպում էին մարզվել ընդհանուր խմբից առանձին: Վաղը նա լիարժեք մարզում կանցկացնի իր թիմակիցների հետ:

"Ես որոշ խնդիրներ ունեի կռնկիս ջլի հետ կապված դեռ նախորդ տարվանից և որոշ խնդիրներ էլ ունեցա այս տարի կապված ծնկիս հետ, ինչի պատճառով էլ մրցաշրջանի սկսեցի պատրաստվել զգուշությամբ: Ես մարզվում էի անհատապես, որպեսզի բացառեի որևէ տեսակի վնասվածք ստանալու հավանականությունը", - բացատրեց Չավին:

Կատալան կիսապաշտպանը վաղվանից կմասնակցի մարզումներին և պնդում է. "Ես հույս ունեմ խաղալ առաջիկա հանդիպումներում, ինչպես իմ խաղընկեները": Առաջին խաղն ԱՄՆ - ում Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի դեմ է: Շուրջ 2 ամիս անց ՈՒեմբլիի եզրափակչի մասնակիցները կրկին կհանդիպեն, ինչի առթիվ Չավին ասում է. "ՈՒեմբլիում մենք անկասկած ավելի ուժեղ էինք: Մենք տիրեցինք գնդակին ողջ խաղի ընթացքում, բացառությամբ առաջին և վերջին 10 րոպեների: Նույնիսկ Ֆերգյուսոնն է դա խոստովանել, ինչը մեծ պատիվ է":

Տիագո Ալկանտարա

Չավիի բացակայության պայմաններում նրա դիրքում փայլում է Տիագոն, որի մասին Բարսայի փոխավագը չզլացավ գովեստի խոսքեր շռայլել. "Նա արտակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ է, յուրահատուկ տաղանդ, որն ունի արժանիքներ, որոնք շատ բան կտան թիմին":

Երբ նրան հարցրեցին, թե արդյոք Տիագոն կներգրավվի Բարսայի խաղի մեջ, եթե Սեսկը գա, Չավին, սեփական փորձից ելնելով, բացատրեց. "Ես արդեն տանջվել եմ նման համեմատություններից: Մրցաշրջանը երկար է և որքան շատ լինեն լավ խաղացողները, այդքան լավ": Նույն մտքին է նաև Պիկեն, ով նստած էր Չավիի կոխքին: Ժերարդը հայտարարեց. "Կիսապաշտպանությունում մեծ մրցակցություն է, ինչը դրական է ամբողջ թիմի համար":

Հանդիպումը

Երևանյան ժամանակով հուլիսի 31 - ին` 04:00 - ին, Բարսան կհանդիպի Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին, ինչի համար էլ Չավին և Պիկեն մասնակցում էին այս մամլո ասուլիսին: "Կա մտքի և կատարման արագություն: Բարսայում մենք այդ 2 - ի վրա էլ աշխատում ենք: Մեզ համար կարևոր է խաղալ` տիրելով գնդակին և դիրքավորվելով մրցակցի կիսադաշտում", - ասել է Չավին:

*Barca.am*

----------


## Gayl

> *Facebook-ում ամենաճանաչված ակումբը Բարսելոնան է*
> Գերմանական Sportbild պարբերականը հրապարակել է Facebook սոցիալական ցանցում ամենաճանաչված ֆուտբոլային ակումբների 10-նյակը:
> 
> Զարմանալի չէ, որ բոլորից շատ երկրպագուներ Facebook-ում ունի իսպանական "Բարսելոնան"` ավելի քան 18 մլն. գրանցված օգտատերեր: Այդ ցուցանիշով կատալոնական ակումբը գերազանցել է անգլիական "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին", որն ունի 800 հազարով ավելի քիչ երկրպագու: Մանկունյանցիներին կրնկակոխ հետապնդում է Մադրիդի "Ռեալը", իսկ ահա մյուս թիմերն առաջատար եռյակից հետ են մնում ահռելի տարբերությամբ:
> 
> Թոփ 10-նյակում տեղ են գտել 4 անգլիական,  3 թուրքական, 2 իսպանական եւ 1 իտալական ակումբներ: Ամենաճանաչված "ոչ եվրոպական" ակումբն արգենտինական "Բոկա Խունիորսն" է, որն իր 2.34 մլն. երկրպագուներով հանգրվանել է 11-րդ հորիզոնականում:
> 
> Համեմատության համար նշենք, որ Դոնեցկի "Շախտյորը" Facebook-ում ունի 14 հազ. երկրպագու:
> 
> ...


 Միայն այն փաստը, որ թուրքական թիմերին ավելի շատ են ճանաչում քան Միլանի Ինտեռին, ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱՅԻՆ կամ էլ Լիոնին  ապա հերիք է չհավատալ այս տեղեկությանը :
Ոնց եք պատկերացնում Բավարիային կամ Ինտեռին ավելի քիչ ճանաչեն Բեշիքթաշին  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ungrateful (29.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Միայն այն փաստը, որ թուրքական թիմերին ավելի շատ են ճանաչում քան Միլանի Ինտեռին, ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱՅԻՆ կամ էլ Լիոնին  ապա հերիք է չհավատալ այս տեղեկությանը :
> Ոնց եք պատկերացնում Բավարիային կամ Ինտեռին ավելի քիչ ճանաչեն Բեշիքթաշին


Սովորական: Իմաստ էլ չեմ թեստնում լցոնում անելու:

----------


## Gayl

> Սովորական: Իմաստ էլ չեմ թեստնում լցոնում անելու:


Շատ անլուրջ ցուցակ է, խնդիր չկա Բարսի ֆաները աշխարհում ամենաշատն են, երկրորդ կարծիք չկա: Ասածս այն էր, որ սա խայտառակ ցուցակ է ընդամենը  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Շատ անլուրջ ցուցակ է, խնդիր չկա Բարսի ֆաները աշխարհում ամենաշատն են, երկրորդ կարծիք չկա: Ասածս այն էր, որ սա խայտառակ ցուցակ է ընդամենը


Բա էլ դրա խայտառակը ո՞րն է այ ախպերնյակ ջան: Հիմա մարդիկ որ առաջինն են ինչ մեղավոր են:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա էլ դրա խայտառակը ո՞րն է այ ախպերնյակ ջան: Հիմա մարդիկ որ առաջինն են ինչ մեղավոր են:


Այստեղ խոսքը առաջինի մասին չէր այլ այս ցուցակ կոչվածի, որին գոնե ես լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում, քեզ միայն առաջինը հետաքրքրե՞ց: Դե ես էլ կարող էի չորրորդից հետո էլ չկարդայի, բայց դե էս անտեր սպորտը գոնե իմ համար, ոչ Արսենալով է սկսվում և ոչ էլ Բարսով:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այստեղ խոսքը առաջինի մասին չէր այլ այս ցուցակ կոչվածի, որին գոնե ես լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում, քեզ միայն առաջինը հետաքրքրե՞ց: Դե ես էլ կարող էի չորրորդից հետո էլ չկարդայի, բայց դե էս անտեր սպորտը գոնե իմ համար, ոչ Արսենալով է սկսվում և ոչ էլ Բարսով:


Բռատ ջան, Բարսայի թեմայում եմ, ինձ մի միայն ինքը հետաքրքրեց ու ես հպարտ եմ իմ սիրելի թիմի համար: Մնացածը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Gayl

> Բռատ ջան, Բարսայի թեմայում եմ, ինձ մի միայն ինքը հետաքրքրեց ու ես հպարտ եմ իմ սիրելի թիմի համար: Մնացածը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:


Որի հետևանքով էլ այս անլուրջ ցուցակը հայտնվեց այստեղ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Որի հետևանքով էլ այս անլուրջ ցուցակը հայտնվեց այստեղ


Մի՛ անվանիր անլուրջ ցուցակ: Ունե՞ս ապացույցներ, թե ուղղակի ենթադրում էս:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի՛ անվանիր անլուրջ ցուցակ: Ունե՞ս ապացույցներ, թե ուղղակի ենթադրում էս:


Ինչիդ են պետք ապացույցները, եթե աշխարհի երկու հզորագույն ակումբները Բեշիքթաշի չափ էլ չկան  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչիդ են պետք ապացույցները, եթե աշխարհի երկու հզորագույն ակումբները Բեշիքթաշի չափ էլ չկան


Հա, facebook - ում չկան:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, facebook - ում չկան:


Հարց չկա Ֆեյսում չկան  :Lol2:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ամեն տեղ ենք առաջին հորզոնականում:


Կարևորը որակն է ոչ թե քանակը, հետո Ֆեյսբուքով չի որոշվում այս ամենը, շատերը չհասկանալով ֆուտբոլից Բարսելոնա են երկրպագում, Դու էս տարի կտեսնես Ռեալը ոնցա բզիկ բզիկ անելու Բարսիկին   :Wink:

----------


## Հարդ

> Կարևորը որակն է ոչ թե քանակը, հետո Ֆեյսբուքով չի որոշվում այս ամենը, *շատերը չհասկանալով ֆուտբոլից Բարսելոնա են երկրպագում*: Դու էս տարի կտեսնես Ռեալը ոնցա բզիկ բզիկ անելու Բարսիկին


Այ, շատ ճիշտ էր ասված: Իհարկե ես խորին հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում «Բարսելոնային», բայց վերջին տարիներին նկատվում ա որ նրան երկրպագողների մի ստվար զանգված ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում: Երկրպագում ա, որովհետև նրան դուր ա եկել «Բարսելոնա» բրենդը, ու պուպուշիկ Մեսսին (իրանք Մեսսիի խաղից էլ բան չեն հասկանում...):

----------

Արծիվ (01.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարևորը որակն է ոչ թե քանակը, հետո Ֆեյսբուքով չի որոշվում այս ամենը, շատերը չհասկանալով ֆուտբոլից Բարսելոնա են երկրպագում


Հարգելիս. որակն էլ ա տեղը, քանակից էլ չենք բողոքում:
Վերջին մի քանի տարիներին «Բարսելոնային» հասնող թիմ չկա ամբողջ աշխարհում ու նրա խաղը այլևս չի քննարկում: Ուղղակի հիմա բոլորը սպասում են Բարսայի սայթակմանը, որ հենց սայթակի սկսեն իրենց սրտի խոսքը արտահայտել:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այ, շատ ճիշտ էր ասված: Իհարկե ես խորին հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում «Բարսելոնային», բայց վերջին տարիներին նկատվում ա որ նրան երկրպագողների մի ստվար զանգված ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում: Երկրպագում ա, որովհետև նրան դուր ա եկել «Բարսելոնա» բրենդը, ու պուպուշիկ Մեսսին (իրանք Մեսսիի խաղից էլ բան չեն հասկանում...):


Հա, բրեդը շատ մեծ է դեր ունի: Հա ի դեպ, կան երկրպագուների մի ստվար զանգված, որ չիմանալով երկրպագում է «Բարսային», բայց դա միայն «Բարսայի» մոտ չէ, որ այդպես է: Ցանկացածի դեպքում էլ նույնն է: Երբ թիմը հայտի է դառնում ամբողջ աշխարհում, մարդիկ հավանում են թիմի, ֆուտբոլիստի խաղը, արդեն սկսում են ուղղակի երկրպագել այդ թիմին: Էլի եմ ասում չլիներ «Բրասելոնան» միևնույնն է նույն էր լինելու արդյուները:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այ, շատ ճիշտ էր ասված: Իհարկե ես խորին հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում «Բարսելոնային», բայց վերջին տարիներին նկատվում ա որ նրան երկրպագողների մի ստվար զանգված ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում: Երկրպագում ա, որովհետև նրան դուր ա եկել «Բարսելոնա» բրենդը, ու պուպուշիկ Մեսսին (իրանք Մեսսիի խաղից էլ բան չեն հասկանում...):


Հարդ ջան մարդիկ կան որ ֆուտբոլ չեն սիրում ու դաժե բան չեն հասկանում էտ սպրոտից բայց Մեսսիի ու Վիլլայի խաթր Բարսելոնա են երկրպագում, բայց ասեմ որ ոչ մեկը Ռոնալդոյի չափ երկրպագու չունի աշխարհում ու դաժե ֆեյսբուքում Ռոնալդոյին like են տվել մոտ 32,000,000 մարդ որը ասում է ամեն ինչ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հարգելիս. որակն էլ ա տեղը, քանակից էլ չենք բողոքում:
> Վերջին մի քանի տարիներին «Բարսելոնային» հասնող թիմ չկա ամբողջ աշխարհում ու նրա խաղը այլևս չի քննարկում: Ուղղակի հիմա բոլորը սպասում են Բարսայի սայթակմանը, որ հենց սայթակի սկսեն իրենց սրտի խոսքը արտահայտել:


Ապե Ջան Բարսելոնան մեռածա պրոստո թաղած չի ու դու շուտով կլսես դրա մասին, սա էլ դրա վառ ապացույցը՝

----------


## Հարդ

> Հարդ ջան մարդիկ կան որ ֆուտբոլ չեն սիրում ու դաժե բան չեն հասկանում էտ սպրոտից բայց Մեսսիի ու Վիլլայի խաթր Բարսելոնա են երկրպագում, բայց ասեմ որ ոչ մեկը Ռոնալդոյի չափ երկրպագու չունի աշխարհում ու դաժե ֆեյսբուքում Ռոնալդոյին like են տվել մոտ 32,000,000 մարդ որը ասում է ամեն ինչ:


Ռոնալդո՞ն, թե Ռոնալդուն:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ռոնալդո՞ն, թե Ռոնալդուն:


Դե ես օրիգինալ ձևով եմ ասում իսկ դուք ռուսերենից թարգմանված  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

:Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապե Ջան Բարսելոնան մեռածա պրոստո թաղած չի ու դու շուտով կլսես դրա մասին, սա էլ դրա վառ ապացույցը՝


Հույս տուր:  :Jpit: 
«Բարսելոնան» ապրում ա, «Բարսելոնայի» պես թիմ չկա աշխարհում, ու ես խոսում եմ էս պահի մասին, իսկ դու հույսով ապրի, մարդ էս, կարողա մի օր սայթակեց…  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հույս տուր: 
> «Բարսելոնան» ապրում ա, «Բարսելոնայի» պես թիմ չկա աշխարհում, ու ես խոսում եմ էս պահի մասին, իսկ դու հույսով ապրի, մարդ էս, կարողա մի օր սայթակեց…


Դու դրա վերևի նկարը նայի ու պատկերացրու որ Բարսելոնայի տղերքը թալիբան են  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դու դրա վերևի նկարը նայի ու պատկերացրու որ Բարսելոնայի տղերքը թալիբան են


«թալիբան» ինչ ա՞:

Ինչի՞ համար պատկերացնեմ, ես տեսնում եմ «Բարսայի» տղերքին:

----------


## Արծիվ

> «թալիբան» ինչ ա՞:
> 
> Ինչի՞ համար պատկերացնեմ, ես տեսնում եմ «Բարսայի» տղերքին:


Թալիբանները Աֆղանցի են, Աֆղանստանի նախկին կառավարությունը որ տապալվեց, Բեն Լադենը դրանց գլուխն էր իսկ հիմա մոջահեդներն են, բայց թույն նկարա չէ՞  :Wink:  :Love:

----------


## Արծիվ

Հլա դու Մեսսիի նայի ինչ խեղճ հայացք ունի վուււււււււււււյյյյյյ, Գվարդիոլան ինչպես միշտ երազանքների մեջա, Բուսկետսը ոնց որ կտցրած լինի իսկ Վիլլան շատ ծարավ է երևում  :Jpit:  :Lol2:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Հլա դու Մեսսիի նայի ինչ խեղճ հայացք ունի վուււււււււււււյյյյյյ, Գվարդիոլան ինչպես միշտ երազանքների մեջա, Բուսկետսը ոնց որ կտցրած լինի իսկ Վիլլան շատ ծարավ է երևում


ապեր խի էս տենց ասում, ով ըլներ էտքան պատերազմների մեջ չէր գժվի :LOL:  հլը հալալա էն 3-ին որ դիմացել են:  բուսկետսի ժիլետը :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (01.08.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> ապեր խի էս տենց ասում, ով ըլներ էտքան պատերազմների մեջ չէր գժվի հլը հալալա էն 3-ին որ դիմացել են:  բուսկետսի ժիլետը


Էտի են վախտվա Բարսելոնայի մայկանա պրոստո գծերը հակառակա  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ոնց եմ սիրում, որ հակաբարսելոնիստները ամեն կերպ փորձում են ապացուցել, որ Բարսան թույլ թիմ ա, հեսա «պայթելու» ա, ու էլի տենց անհիմն բաներ: Դրանից մեկ անգամ ևս համոզվում ես, որ Բարսան միշտ իր բարձունքի վրա ա, իսկ բարձունքում գտնվողի վրա նետն ուղղելն ավելի հեշտ ա  :Rolleyes:  

Բարսան հզոր ա, Բարսան լավագույնն ա, Բարսայի նման մեկ այլ թիմ աշխարհում չկա, էլ չեմ ասում Բարսայից ավելի լավը (համենայն դեպս այս պահին): Ու այս ամենն ի հեճուկս չուզողների  :Tongue:   :LOL: 

Ընդունեք-չընդունեք, էդ ըտենց ա  :Cool:  Մենք վայելում ենք մեր թիմի բարձրակարգ խաղն ու հաղթանակները, դուք էլ վայելում ենք մեր թիմին փնովելուց ստացած հաճույքը  :LOL:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (01.08.2011), Սամվել (01.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Էտի են վախտվա Բարսելոնայի մայկանա պրոստո գծերը հակառակա


Բայց էս Վիլլիան շատ պճնամոլն ա: հա ծարավ մեռնում ա ու հլը դրա ականջօղերը նայի...

----------

Արծիվ (02.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


> 




Վայ քու արա, էս ինչ օրն են ընկել տղերքը  :Shok:   :Sad:   :Sorry: 

Պատկերացնում եմ, եթե չեմպիոն տղերքը էս օրն են ընկել, ուրեմն ռեալցիները հաստատ արդեն սատկած կլինեն  :LOL:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (02.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Վայ քու արա, էս ինչ օրն են ընկել տղերքը   
> 
> Պատկերացնում եմ, եթե չեմպիոն տղերքը էս օրն են ընկել, ուրեմն ռեալցիները հաստատ արդեն սատկած կլինեն




ցավում եմ, բայց ինքն իրա փառքի գագաթնակետում ա

----------

Արծիվ (02.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> ցավում եմ, բայց ինքն իրա փառքի գագաթնակետում ա


Իր փառքի գագաթնակետում.... և Մեսսիի ստվերում  :Smile:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (02.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Իր փառքի գագաթնակետում.... և Մեսսիի ստվերում


Երբեք չի եղել, որ Ռոնը Մեսսիի ստվերում լինի, երկուսն էլ նույն մակարդակի խաղ են ցուցադրում, իսկ Մեսսին միայն Բարսելոնում...

----------


## Լեո

> Երբեք չի եղել, որ Ռոնը Մեսսիի ստվերում լինի, երկուսն էլ նույն մակարդակի խաղ են ցուցադրում, իսկ Մեսսին միայն Բարսելոնում...


Ռոնալդուն լավ ա խաղում, բայց Ռոնալդուն Մեսսի չէ ու դժվար էլ լինի: Դա աշխարհը գիտի, երևի միայն Ռեալի երկրպագուները չգիտեն  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (02.08.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարևորը որակն է ոչ թե քանակը, հետո Ֆեյսբուքով չի որոշվում այս ամենը, շատերը չհասկանալով ֆուտբոլից Բարսելոնա են երկրպագում, Դու էս տարի կտեսնես Ռեալը ոնցա բզիկ բզիկ անելու Բարսիկին


Հա դե Ռեալը էս մի 3 տարիա հա մտածումա որ էսա էսա Բարսային բզիկ բզիկա անելու, տենց էլ խեղճ տղեքը սպասելով ծերացան, հմի սկի խաղալ էլ չեն կարում  :LOL: 

Կայֆը 2009ի պենտան էր ու էս տարվա դուբլը/հլը որ/, Չնայած Ռեալն էլա մեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեծ հաջողությունների հասել էս տարի մի հատ ՄԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԾ ցելի ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱՅԻ Գավաթ  :LOL:  :Lol2: 

 Հալալա տղեքին բզիկ բզիկ արին լրիվ էս վերջի 3 տարին  :LOL: 




> Այ, շատ ճիշտ էր ասված: Իհարկե ես խորին հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում «Բարսելոնային», բայց վերջին տարիներին նկատվում ա որ նրան երկրպագողների մի ստվար զանգված ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում: Երկրպագում ա, որովհետև նրան դուր ա եկել «Բարսելոնա» բրենդը, ու պուպուշիկ Մեսսին (իրանք Մեսսիի խաղից էլ բան չեն հասկանում...):


Մեսսիի հատկապես ո՞ր մասնա տենց պուպուշիկ  :Jpit:   :LOL:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (02.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Հարդ ջան մարդիկ կան որ ֆուտբոլ չեն սիրում ու դաժե բան չեն հասկանում էտ սպրոտից բայց Մեսսիի ու Վիլլայի խաթր Բարսելոնա են երկրպագում, բայց ասեմ որ ոչ մեկը Ռոնալդոյի չափ երկրպագու չունի աշխարհում ու դաժե ֆեյսբուքում Ռոնալդոյին like են տվել մոտ 32,000,000 մարդ որը ասում է ամեն ինչ:


Նախ ես զարմանում եմ, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները իրենց աստղի ազգանունը սխալ են գրում:
Ապեր Պորտուգալիայում Ռոնալդու է, իսկ Բռազիլյայում Ռոնալդո:
Մեկել, ես Ռեալի մոտ 45 երկրպագու գիտեմ, ու դրանցից 38-ը Ռոնալդուհու համար ա Ռեալչիկ սիրում: Իսկ մնացած 6-ի կեսը Մարսելո ու Կասիլյաս :Tongue: 
Այսինքն 75%-ը ֆուտբոլից բան չեն հասկանում, որ նույնիսկ խաղից դուրսը չգիտեն որն ա :Lol2:

----------


## Altair

> Ապե Ջան Բարսելոնան մեռածա պրոստո թաղած չի ու դու շուտով կլսես դրա մասին, սա էլ դրա վառ ապացույցը՝


Այնել, ո՞ր թմի երկրպագուն է ասում:
Այս թիմի՝ 


Վայ Ռոնալդուհի ջան քեզ պահի, հանկարծ չլացես, թեչե սեռտ կբացահայտվի :Cray:   :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Երբեք չի եղել, որ Ռոնը Մեսսիի ստվերում լինի, *երկուսն էլ նույն մակարդակի խաղ են ցուցադրում,* իսկ Մեսսին միայն Բարսելոնում...


Ապացույց ունե՞ս:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իր փառքի գագաթնակետում.... և Մեսսիի ստվերում


Կարո՞ղ ես ասել թե ով ավալի շատ երկրպագու ունի աշխարհում՝ Մեսսին թե Ռոնալդոն:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մեսսիի հատկապես ո՞ր մասնա տենց պուպուշիկ


Մերսեդեսի հայելի ականջները  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

*Ռամոս. «Բարսելոնան և Ինտերը ՉԼ 11/12-ի ուժեղ թիմերն են»*Ինչպես հայտնում է Goal.com-ը, իսպանիայի հավաքականի և «Ռեալ Մադրիդի» պաշտպան Սերխիո Ռամոսի կարծիքով «Բարսելոնան» և «Ինտերը» «Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 2011/12»-ի ուժեղագույն թիմերն են:
- Դեռ վաղ է ինչ որ կանխագուշակումներ անելու համար, սակայն ես կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանք ուժեղագույներն են: Պարզ չէ, թե խմբային փուլը ում հետ ենք անցկացնելու, բայց մի բան է պարզ, որ այս տարի նույնպես «Բարսելոնան» պայքարելու է ՉԼ գավաթի համար,- եզրափակել է Ռամոսը:
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Altair

*Ինիեստա. «Բարսելոնան կյանք է»*
2011-04-29T114927Z_01_BTRE73S0WUL00_RTROPTP_2_OUKSP-UK-SOCCER-SPAIN-INIESTA.JPG
«Բարսելոնայի» կիսապաշտպան Անդրես Ինիեստայի համար իր թիմը շատ կարևոր է: Նրա խոսքերով, «Բարսան» կյանք է: Ինիեստան «Բարսելոնայում է» 12 տարեկանից և գիտի, թե ինչ է նշանակում լինել իսկական Կատալոնացի:
- Մեր համար «Բարսելոնան» մի կյանք է, մենք ապրում ենք ֆուտբոլով: Դա հասկացել ենք փոքր տարիքից և գիտենք, թե ինչ է նշանակում հագնել «Բարսելոնայի» մարզաշապիկ: Գվարդիոլան մեր մեջ ամեն ինչ փոխեց, այժմ մենք իրական «Բարսելոնան» ենք,- եզրափակել է Անդրես Ինիեստան:Աղբյուրը

----------


## Լեո

> ...բան է պարզ, որ այս տարի նույնպես «Բարսելոնան» պայքարելու է ՉԼ գավաթի համար,- եզրափակել է Ռամոսը:


Մալադեց Ռամոսը, ինչ գիտուն տղա ա է, հեծանիվ ա հայտնաբերել  :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

Գվադալախարա-Բարսա 4-1
 :Lol2:

----------

Altair (05.08.2011), Ungrateful (05.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Գվադալախարա-Բարսա 4-1


Էս ինչ խաղ էր որ?

----------


## Maxpayne

Պահոոոոոոո: էսի վերջն էր՝ 4-1 նայեցի շատ լավ խաղ էր ապրեն տղերքը սրանից հետո Չիվաս գվադալախարա եմ բալետ անելու :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (12.08.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Էս Չիվասը չէր, որ 3-0 անցավ վրով Ռեալը  :Jpit:   աչկիս գերակայության ժամանակաշրջանը փոխվումա :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (15.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Էս Չիվասը չէր, որ 3-0 անցավ վրով Ռեալը   աչկիս գերակայության ժամանակաշրջանը փոխվումա


Նույն ինքը՝ <<չիվասը>>: Ախր ես զգում էի որ արդեն մի բան էն չի, որ շատ մեծ իրադարձության շեմին ենք կանգնած և ահա այն մեկնարկում է, դիմավորեք Նոր Մադրիդի Ռեալին:

----------


## Altair

> Պահոոոոոոո: էսի վերջն էր՝ 4-1 նայեցի շատ լավ խաղ էր ապրեն տղերքը սրանից հետո Չիվաս գվադալախարա եմ բալետ անելու


Յութուբը անունը սխալա դրել(FC Barcelona vs CD Guadalajara) :Angry2: 
Հ.Գ. Պետքա լիներ՝ Չիվաս 4-1 Բարսա Գ  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

Բայց 30-րդ համարը, ու Վիլյան դուրս եկան:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Յութուբը անունը սխալա դրել(FC Barcelona vs CD Guadalajara)
> Հ.Գ. Պետքա լիներ՝ Չիվաս 4-1 Բարսա Գ


Չէ, իմ նայելով ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա, եթե CD-ն նկատի ունես, Էտ FC-ի պես բան ա, ու բացվում ա Club Deportivo...

----------


## Maxpayne

Հասկացա ինչը նկատի ունես եթե Մեսսին Վալդեսն ու Պույոլը դաշտում չեն էտ չի նշանակում որ կարող էս անվանել Բարսա Գ:

ԲԱրսելոնի մեկնարկային կազմն եմ ներկայացնում՝
Դարպասապահ՝ Ժոզեֆ Պինտո
Պաշտպաններ՝ Էրիկ Աբիդալ, Էնդրյու Ֆոնտաս, Գաբի ՄԻլիտո
Կիսապաշտպաններ՝ Մաքսվել, Դոս Սանտոս, Անդրես Ինիեստա
Հարձակվողներ՝ Պեդրո, Դավիդ Վիլյա, Ջոնաթհան

Աղբյուր

----------


## Altair

> Հասկացա ինչը նկատի ունես եթե Մեսսին Վալդեսն ու Պույոլը դաշտում չեն էտ չի նշանակում որ կարող էս անվանել Բարսա Գ:
> 
> ԲԱրսելոնի մեկնարկային կազմն եմ ներկայացնում՝
> Դարպասապահ՝ Ժոզեֆ Պինտո
> Պաշտպաններ՝ Էրիկ Աբիդալ, Էնդրյու Ֆոնտաս, Գաբի ՄԻլիտո
> Կիսապաշտպաններ՝ Մաքսվել, Դոս Սանտոս, Անդրես Ինիեստա
> Հարձակվողներ՝ Պեդրո, Դավիդ Վիլյա, Ջոնաթհան
> 
> Աղբյուր


Հիմնային կազմից 4 ֆուտբոլիստ էր  :Tongue: ` Աբիդալը, Ինիեստան, Վիլյան և Պեդրոն:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա 2 - 0 Ամերիկա*

----------

Altair (07.08.2011)

----------


## John

Ֆուտբոլի Կատալոնիայի գավաթի խաղում Բարսելոնան ոչինչ չի կարողացել հակադրել Էսպանյոլին: Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնն ու Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթակիրը պարտվել է 0:3 հաշվով:



www.news.am

----------

Altair (10.08.2011), Moonwalker (10.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ֆուտբոլի Կատալոնիայի գավաթի խաղում Բարսելոնան ոչինչ չի կարողացել հակադրել Էսպանյոլին: Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնն ու Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթակիրը պարտվել է 0:3 հաշվով:
> 
> 
> 
> www.news.am


Վերջիվերջո Էսպանյոլցիքել են մարդ :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վերջապես...

10246201313076233.jpg
*Արսենալը եւ Բարսելոնան համաձայնեցրել են Ֆաբրեգասի տեղափոխության պայմանները*

Լոնդոնի "Արսենալը" եւ իսպանական "Բարսելոնան" համաձայնեցրել են անգլիական ակումբի իսպանացի ավագ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի տեղափոխության պայմանները: Գործարքի արժեքը կազմել է 40 մլն. եվրո, տեղեկացնում է իսպանական AS հանդեսը:

Պարբերականի տեղեկությունների համաձայն, Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպանի արժեքը նվազեցնելուց "Արսենալը" հրաժարվել էր: Արդյունքում, "Բարսելոնայում" հայտնվելու համար, 24-ամյա կիսապաշտպանը որոշել է մոտ 5 մլն. եվրո "զոհաբերել" իր աշխատավարձից:

Դեռեւս նախորդ ամռանը կատալոնացիներն առաջարկությամբ դիմել էին "Արսենալին", իսկ ամառային ընթացիկ տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ իսպանական կողմն արդեն 3 անգամ փորձել է ձեռք բերել իր սանին: Սակայն նրանց առաջարկած 30 մլն., 35 մլն., այնուհետեւ նաեւ` 38 մլն. եվրո գումարները մերժվել էին "Արսենալի" կողմից:

Պարբերականի տեղեկություններով` Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը, ով հանուն "Արսենալի" 2003թ.-ին լքեց "Բարսելոնան", օգոստոսի 14-ին Մադրիդի "Ռեալի" հետ կայանալիք Իսպանիայի Սուպերգավաթի առաջին հանդիպումից առաջ պաշտոնապես կներկայացվի որպես "կապտանռնագույնների" ֆուտբոլիստ:

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Altair (12.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Վերջապես...
> 
> 10246201313076233.jpg
> *Արսենալը եւ Բարսելոնան համաձայնեցրել են Ֆաբրեգասի տեղափոխության պայմանները*
> 
> Լոնդոնի "Արսենալը" եւ իսպանական "Բարսելոնան" համաձայնեցրել են անգլիական ակումբի իսպանացի ավագ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի տեղափոխության պայմանները: Գործարքի արժեքը կազմել է 40 մլն. եվրո, տեղեկացնում է իսպանական AS հանդեսը:
> 
> Պարբերականի տեղեկությունների համաձայն, Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպանի արժեքը նվազեցնելուց "Արսենալը" հրաժարվել էր: Արդյունքում, "Բարսելոնայում" հայտնվելու համար, 24-ամյա կիսապաշտպանը որոշել է մոտ 5 մլն. եվրո "զոհաբերել" իր աշխատավարձից:
> 
> ...


Իսկականից որ… Վերջապես :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

Գվարդիոլան Տիագոին տվեց 11-րդ համարը, որպեսզի Ֆաբրեգասին հասնի չորրորդը:
Համարները այստեղ են:

----------

Yellow Raven (18.08.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս, կոնֆլիկտային գրառումները ջնջվել են դեռ վաղուց: Սպասում էի լեզվաբանների խորհրդատվական եզրակացությանը :ճճ: Նամակներն էլ ակումբի մաս են կազմում, եթե սկսում եք ձեր «ջերմ» զրույցը նամակներով, դա ձեզ ոչ փրկում է, ոչ էլ` արդարացնում: Շուտով դասերն էլ սկսվելու են, չեմ խորանալու, թե ով է սադրիչ, ով` զոհ. արգելափակելու եմ: Ես էլ պարապ չեմ: Ի վերջո, դժվար չէ նորմալ տոնով գրառումներ անելը, երբ պատասխանելու կոճակը սեղմելուց առաջ մտածելու ժամանակ էլ ունեք: Մնում էր մարզիկների անունների ճիշտ կամ սխալ գրելու պատճառով վեճ ծագեր:

հ.գ. Ռոնալդուի անունը այսպես է կարդացվում` [kɾɨʃtiˈɐnu ʁuˈnaɫdu]:*

----------

Ապե Ջան (15.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ֆաբրեգասը վերադարձավ տուն

10247771313411515.jpg
Տրանսֆերային պատմությունը, կապված Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի «Արսենալից» «Բարսելոնա» տեղափոխվելու հետ, մոտեցավ ավարտին։

 Կատալոնիայում ծնված, մանկուց «Բարսայի»  երկրպագու, 10 տարեկանում Լա Մասիյա ընդունված և 16 տարեկանում տեղափոխված Լոնդոն՝ 8 տարի անց  Ֆաբրեգասը վերադարձել է հայրենիք։

Բարսելոնայի պաշտոնական կայքը չի հրապարակում տրանսֆերի գումարը, ինչպես դա եղել է Ալեքսիս Սանչեսի հետ։  ԶԼՄ-ներում խոսվում է, որ տրանսֆերը կազմել է 40 միլիոն եվրո։ Հայտնի է, որ Սեսկը հնգամյա պայմանագիր է կնքել «Բարսայի» հետ, որի ընդհանուր գումարն է 200 միլիոն եվրո։

*ArmSport.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Պեպը հասավ Կրույֆին


18/08/2011
Պեպը հասավ Կրույֆին

Հաղթելով Ռեալ Մադրիդին, Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան որպես մարզիչ նվաճած տիտղոսների քանակով հավասարվեց Յոհան Կրույֆին: Այդպիսով, տարբեր ժամանակներում այս 2 ֆանտաստիկ մարզիչները 11 - ական տիտղոս են նվաճել Բարսելոնայի հետ:

"Միայն ես չեմ նվաճել այդ ամենը, ես այս թիմի մի մասնիկն եմ", - ասել է Գվարդիոլան, ով Բարսայի ղեկին նվաճեց իր 11 - րդ գավաթն ու միացավ Յոհան Կրույֆին` 2 - էլ 11 - ական գավաթ են նվաճել Բարսան գլխավորելու ժամանակահատվածում: Գվարդիոլան այս այս ընթացքում 3 - ական անգամ թիմին դարձրել է Լա Լիգայի չեմպիոն և նվաճել Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթը, 2 անգամ Բարսային հասցրել է ՉԼ - ի չեմպիոնության և 1 - ական անգամ թիմին հաղթանակ է բերել Իսպանիայի գավաթում, Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթում ու Աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությունում: Այդպիսով, Գվարդիոլան 14 հնարավոր տիտղոսներից 11 - ը նվաճել է, ինչը ֆանտաստիկ արդյունք է մարզչական կարիերան նոր սկսող մասնագետի համար: Նա այս ամենին հասել է 3 մրցաշրջանում և 4 - րդի մեկնարկային 2 խաղերում, փոխարենը Կրույֆը դա արել է մի ամբողջ 8 մրցաշրջանում: Նա այդ ընթացքում 4 անգամ թիմին դարձրել է Լա Լիգայի չեմպիոն, 3 անգամ` Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթակիր և 1 - ական անգամ Եվրոպայի գավաթի հաղթող, Գավաթակիրների գավաթի հաղթող, Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթակիր ու Իսպանիայի գավաթակիր:


Ֆուտբոլիստ Գվարդիոլան

Բացի 11 տիտղոսներից Բարսելոնայի ղեկին, պետք է նաև հիշել, որ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան եղել է Dream Team - ի ավագներից մեկը: Նա որպես ֆուտբոլիստ Բարսայի հետ 16 տիտղոս է նվաճել` Եվրոպայի գավաթ (1), Գավաթակիրների գավաթ (1), Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթ (2), Լա Լիգայի չեմպիոն (6), Իսպանիայի գավաթ (2) և Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթ (4):

 Ավելացնենք, որ Գվարդիոլան իր թիմի հետ 3 - րդ անգամ անընդմեջ տիրացավ Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթին, ինչը Ռեալի ռեկորդի կրկնությունն ու բացարձակ ռեկորդ է Բարսայի պատմության մեջ: Բացի այդ, պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ Բարսան Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթում հաղթեց Ռեալ Մադրիդին:

*Barca.am*

----------

Altair (18.08.2011), Yellow Raven (18.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնան անցկացրեց նկարահանումմներ իր ամբողջ կազմով: 
2011-08-19_FOTO_UEFA_24.JPG

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնան հաղթեց իր համար սովորական դարձած 5:0 հաշվով:* 
Օգօոստոսի 22-ին, Կամպ Նոու խաղադաշտում իրար հետ մրցեցին՝ Իտալական Նապոլին և Իսպանական Բարսելոնան:

Գոլեր`

1 - 0 Ֆաբրեգաս (25'), փոխանցումը` Ադրիանո
2 - 0 Կեյտա (31'), փոխանցումը` Ինիեստա
3 - 0 Պեդրո (61')
4 - 0 Մեսսի (65'), փոխանցումը` Պեդրո
5 - 0 Մեսսի (77'), փոխանցումը` Աբիդալ

Զգուշացումներ`

Նապոլի` Լավեցի (36')
Ռուիզ (82')




Հանդիպման հաշիվը բացեց առաջին խաղակեսին Բարսելոնայի ներոկը՝ Ֆաբրեգասը, ով դարպասը գրավեց Ադրիանոյի գեղեցիկ փոխանցումից հետո: Նա իր երկրորդ հանդիպումն էր անցկացնում Բարսելոնայի կազմում: Երկրորդը արդեն գեղեցիկ փոխանցումից հետո գեղեցիկ գլխի հարվածով գնդակը դարպասի հեռավոր անկյունը ուղարկեց՝ Կեիտան: Երրորդը, ստանդարտի իրացման ժամանակ գնդակը ետ մղվելով դարպասաձողից՝ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ՝ Պեդրոն: Նշեմ, որ հարվածողը՝ Մեսսին էր: Եվ վերջապես դուբլի հեղինակ դարձավ՝ Մեսսին:
Այս հադիպմանը Բարսելոնան անցկացնում էր ոչ իր հիմնականան կազմով: Առաջին խաղակեսում Բարսելոնայի կազմում խաղում էին Բարսելոնա Բ - ից՝ Ֆեմենիան և Մոնտոյաան, ովքեր լարվածության մեջ էին պահում մրցակցին: :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Եվս մեկ սկզբունքային հանդիպում Բարսելոնայի մասնակցությամբ, որը տեղի կունենա այսօր, ժամը՝ 23:45 - ին: Իսպանական Բարսելոնայի հետ իր ուժերը կչափի պորտուգալական՝ Պորտուն: 
Թեևս «Վիվառո» բուքմեքերական ընկերությունը նախապատվությունը տալիս է Բարսելոնային, բայց այնուամենայնիվ խաղը կանցնի լարված պայքարում: Վերջին անգամ Բարսան այդտեղ խաղացել է 2009 թվականի օգոստոսի 28 - ին, երբ Պեդրոյի միակ գոլի շնորհիվ հաղթեց: Իսկ հիմա երկու տարի անց նա նորից կփորձի տիրանալ այդ մրցանակաին:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Բազմաթիվ գավաթների թիվն էսօր մեկով կավելանա  :Cool:

----------


## Altair

> Բազմաթիվ գավաթների թիվն էսօր մեկով կավելանա


Ավելացավ, և Բարսելոնան այս գավաթով հավասարեցրեց իր գավեթների թիվը՝ 4 ՉԼ-ում, 4-գավաթակիրների գավաթում և այժմ 4 Սուպեր Գավաթում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր Մոնակոյում տեղի ունեցավ Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթի հանդիպումը, որտեղ իր մասնակցությունն ուներ Իսպանական գրադը՝ Բարսելոնան: Սպասված հանդիպումը անցավ ոչ դժվարին պայքարում: 39-րդ րոպեին Լիոնել Մեսսին Պոտուի սխալից հետո բացում է խաղի հաշիվը: Առաջին խաղակեսը ավարտվում է 1:0 հաշվով: Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը երկրորդ խաղակեսի վերջնամասում մտնելով խաղադաշտ 88-րդ րոպին խփում է երկրորդ արդեն վերջնականապես հաղթական գնադկը: Ի դեպ նա անցակացնում իր երկրորդ հանդպումը Բարսելոնայի կազմում ու արդեն դարձել մեկ գոլային փոխանցման ու մեկ գոլի հեղինակ: Բարսելոնան գրավելով 12-րդ գավաթը ևս մեկ անգամ դառնում եվրոպայի սուպեր գավաթակիր: 

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին ու մաղթում նորանոր հաղթանականեր: :Love:

----------


## Լեո

Բարսելոնան նվաճեց իր՝ եվրոպական 15-րդ գավաթը և  դարձավ *Եվրոպայի ամենատիտղոսակիր ակումբը*՝ իր հետևում թողնելով Միլանին, ով նվաճել է 14 եվրոպական գավաթ  :Cool:  

Չեմպիոնների լիգա ..................4
Գավաթների գավաթ ............... 4
Եվրոպայի լիգա ...................... 3
Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթ ....... 4
...........................................––––––
............................................. 15

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բարսելոնան նվաճեց իր՝ եվրոպական 15-րդ գավաթը և  դարձավ *Եվրոպայի ամենատիտղոսակիր ակումբը*՝ իր հետևում թողնելով Միլանին, ով նվաճել է 14 եվրոպական գավաթ  
> 
> Չեմպիոնների լիգա ..................4
> Գավաթների գավաթ ............... 4
> Եվրոպայի լիգա ...................... 3
> Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթ ....... 4
> ...........................................––––––
> ............................................. 15


Կներես չգիտեմ որտեղից ես վերցրել այս տեղեկությունը բայց ասեմ որ սխալ է այն կամ էլ ճիշտ չես հաշվել: Եթե կարող ես աղբյուրը նշիր որ ավելի պարզ լինի: Սա ավելի ճշգրիտ է վերցված վիքիպեդիայից, առաջին տեղում է Միլանը, երկրորդում Ռեալը և երրորդում Բարսելոնան  :Cool:  :Ok: , չեմ հասկանում թե որտեղից ես ավելացրել 3 եվրոպական լիգայի գավաթները Բարսելոնայի անվան տակ  :LOL:  

 ...............................................   Միլան ....Ռեալ ...Բարսելոնա 
Չեմպիոնների լիգա .....................7 ........9 ........4
Գավաթների գավաթ ...................2 ........0 ........4
Եվրոպայի լիգա    ..........................0 ........2 ........0
Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթ  ..........5 .........1 .......4
Միջմայրցամաքային գավաթ  .....3 .........3 ........0
 ..............................................................................................................
Ընդհանուր       ............................17 ........15 .......12

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...inners#By_club

----------


## Altair

> Կներես չգիտեմ որտեղից ես վերցրել այս տեղեկությունը բայց ասեմ որ սխալ է այն կամ էլ ճիշտ չես հաշվել: Եթե կարող ես աղբյուրը նշիր որ ավելի պարզ լինի: Սա ավելի ճշգրիտ է վերցված վիքիպեդիայից, առաջին տեղում է Միլանը, երկրորդում Ռեալը և երրորդում Բարսելոնան , չեմ հասկանում թե որտեղից ես ավելացրել 3 եվրոպական լիգայի գավաթները Բարսելոնայի անվան տակ  
> 
>  ...............................................   Միլան ....Ռեալ ...Բարսելոնա 
> Չեմպիոնների լիգա .....................7 ........9 ........4
> Գավաթների գավաթ ...................2 ........0 ........4
> Եվրոպայի լիգա    ..........................0 ........2 ........0
> Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթ  ..........5 .........1 .......4
> Միջմայրցամաքային գավաթ  .....3 .........3 ........0
>  ..............................................................................................................
> ...


Չեմ կարծում…

*Այստեղից:*

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնան նվաճեց իր՝ եվրոպական 15-րդ գավաթը և  դարձավ *Եվրոպայի ամենատիտղոսակիր ակումբը*՝ իր հետևում թողնելով Միլանին, ով նվաճել է 14 եվրոպական գավաթ  
> 
> Չեմպիոնների լիգա ..................4
> Գավաթների գավաթ ............... 4
> Եվրոպայի լիգա ...................... 3
> Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթ ....... 4
> ...........................................––––––
> ............................................. 15





> Կներես չգիտեմ որտեղից ես վերցրել այս տեղեկությունը բայց ասեմ որ սխալ է այն կամ էլ ճիշտ չես հաշվել: Եթե կարող ես աղբյուրը նշիր որ ավելի պարզ լինի: Սա ավելի ճշգրիտ է վերցված վիքիպեդիայից, առաջին տեղում է Միլանը, երկրորդում Ռեալը և երրորդում Բարսելոնան , չեմ հասկանում թե որտեղից ես ավելացրել 3 եվրոպական լիգայի գավաթները Բարսելոնայի անվան տակ  
> 
>  ...............................................   Միլան ....Ռեալ ...Բարսելոնա 
> Չեմպիոնների լիգա .....................7 ........9 ........4
> Գավաթների գավաթ ...................2 ........0 ........4
> Եվրոպայի լիգա    ..........................0 ........2 ........0
> Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթ  ..........5 .........1 .......4
> Միջմայրցամաքային գավաթ  .....3 .........3 ........0
>  ..............................................................................................................
> ...


Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ եմ հաշվել, ինֆորմացիան էլ ավելի քան հուսալի ա (աղբյուրը Բարսելոնայի *պաշտոնական կայքն* ա ):

Ընդ որում երևի ուշադիր չես եղել գրածիս: Ես գրել եմ, որ Բարսան առաջին տեղում ա *եվրոպական* տիտղոսների քանակով, որտեղ չի տեղավորվում Միջմայրցամաքային գավաթը  :Smile: 

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու չես հասկացել, բայց Բարսան *3 անգամ* տիրացել ա Եվրոպայի լիգայի գավաթին (1955-58, 1958-60, 1965-66): Քեզ երևի շփոթեցրել ա անունը: Ասեմ, որ Եվրոպայի լիգան նախկինում կոչվել ա Տոնավաճառների գավաթ (Fairs Cup)  :Smile:  Կարող ես *Վիկի*-ում էլ նայել  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Եվրոպական տիտղոսների ցուցանիշով Ռեալը զբաղեցնում ա պատվավոր երրորդ հորիզոնականը  :Smile:

----------

Altair (30.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.08.2011)

----------


## John

Հատուկ Messi-ի համար  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Հատուկ Messi-ի համար


Կարծեմ արդեն ապացուցվել էր, որ սա հասարակ վիդեոմոնտաժ ա  :Smile:  Պեպեի ոտքը էստեղ կարճացրել են  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ հենց էսպես էլ եղել ա, ուրեմն Պեպեին վտանգավոր խաղի համար կարմիր քարտ ա հասնում, Ալվեշին էլ՝ Օսկար դերասանության համար  :Jpit:  Չնայած որպես դերասան Ալվեշը միշտ էլ կմնա մեծն ծաղրածու Ռոնալդուի ստվերի տակ  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (30.08.2011)

----------


## John

> Կարծեմ արդեն ապացուցվել էր, որ սա հասարակ վիդեոմոնտաժ ա  Պեպեի ոտքը էստեղ կարճացրել են 
> 
> Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ հենց էսպես էլ եղել ա, ուրեմն Պեպեին վտանգավոր խաղի համար կարմիր քարտ ա հասնում, Ալվեշին էլ՝ Օսկար դերասանության համար  Չնայած որպես դերասան Ալվեշը միշտ էլ կմնա մեծն ծաղրածու Ռոնալդուի ստվերի տակ


երևի սե՞նց ա եղել Լեո ջան  :LOL:  ճիշտն ասած էս էդ խաղը չեմ նայել...

----------


## Լեո

Չէ, էդտեղ մի քիչ չափազանցրած ա: Իրականում Ալվեշի ոտքը դաշտում չի կտրվել, հետագայում հիվանդանոցում ամպուտացիայի են ենթարկել  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (30.08.2011), John (29.08.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ եմ հաշվել, ինֆորմացիան էլ ավելի քան հուսալի ա (աղբյուրը Բարսելոնայի *պաշտոնական կայքն* ա ):
> 
> Ընդ որում երևի ուշադիր չես եղել գրածիս: Ես գրել եմ, որ Բարսան առաջին տեղում ա *եվրոպական* տիտղոսների քանակով, որտեղ չի տեղավորվում Միջմայրցամաքային գավաթը 
> 
> Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու չես հասկացել, բայց Բարսան *3 անգամ* տիրացել ա Եվրոպայի լիգայի գավաթին (1955-58, 1958-60, 1965-66): Քեզ երևի շփոթեցրել ա անունը: Ասեմ, որ Եվրոպայի լիգան նախկինում կոչվել ա Տոնավաճառների գավաթ (Fairs Cup)  Կարող ես *Վիկի*-ում էլ նայել 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եվրոպական տիտղոսների ցուցանիշով Ռեալը զբաղեցնում ա պատվավոր երրորդ հորիզոնականը


Հազիվ էլ լինի էլի Բարսելոնայի պաշտոնական կայքը իրեն գովելուց բացի ուրիշ բան կարո՞ղ է անել  :LOL:  Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ իրենց կայքին չեմ հավատում ու իմ նշած աղբյուրը Վիքիպեդիան է որը ավելի հուսալի է քան Բարսելոնայի վեբ կայքը  :Ok:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Չեմ կարծում…
> 
> *Այստեղից:*


Ընենց էլ հավեսով տառերը մուգացված նշել ես ստեղից ոնց որ ես էլ դրան պետք է հավատայի  :LOL:  Այդ սութի վեբ կայքը կարողա ձեր վրա է մեծ տպավորություն թողել իրա մուտիտներով այլ ոչ թե մեզ վրա  :Wink:  Պետք չի ամեն ինչ հալած յուղի պես ընդունել, հասկանում եմ Բարսելոնային շատ եք սիրում բայց պետք չի ամեն մի գրածի հավատաք ու հետո ասեմ որ իմ նշած աղբյուրը շատ հստակ է ու եթե կարող եք դուք բարսելոնացիներով փորձեք ապացուցել որ դա ճիշտ չէ, ի նկատի ունեմ Վիքիպեդիան: Բարսելոնան միշտ էլ Ռեալի ղազնա եղել ու դեռ կշարունակի մնալ:

----------


## Altair

> Ընենց էլ հավեսով տառերը մուգացված նշել ես ստեղից ոնց որ ես էլ դրան պետք է հավատայի  Այդ սութի վեբ կայքը կարողա ձեր վրա է մեծ տպավորություն թողել իրա մուտիտներով այլ ոչ թե մեզ վրա  Պետք չի ամեն ինչ հալած յուղի պես ընդունել, հասկանում եմ Բարսելոնային շատ եք սիրում բայց պետք չի ամեն մի գրածի հավատաք ու հետո ասեմ որ իմ նշած աղբյուրը շատ հստակ է ու եթե կարող եք դուք բարսելոնացիներով փորձեք ապացուցել որ դա ճիշտ չէ, ի նկատի ունեմ Վիքիպեդիան: Բարսելոնան միշտ էլ Ռեալի ղազնա եղել ու դեռ կշարունակի մնալ:


Մի գեղեցիկ ասացվածք կա` տաքսիի մեջ տեղավորվում են չորսը, իսկ Ռեալի մեջ հինգը :Tongue:

----------


## Altair

Ավիրինք Վիլյառռեալին՝ Բարսելոնա 5-0 Վիլյառռեալ՝ Տիագո, Ֆաբրեգաս, Սանչեզ, Մեսսի, Մեսսի:
Բարսայի մեղքը եկան Վիլյառռեալցիք, թե չե 7-ը 100%-ով կանցնեին:

----------


## Altair

> Հազիվ էլ լինի էլի Բարսելոնայի պաշտոնական կայքը իրեն գովելուց բացի ուրիշ բան կարո՞ղ է անել  Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ իրենց կայքին չեմ հավատում ու իմ նշած աղբյուրը Վիքիպեդիան է որը ավելի հուսալի է քան Բարսելոնայի վեբ կայքը


Այս կարծիքդ տվեց բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը: Դա այն է, որ դու չես ուզում հավատալ: Ու չեմ կարծում, որ Իսպանացիք քեզանից վատ գիտեն, և սխալի մասին կ բարձրաձայնեին, առավել ևս գործ տվող Ռեալիստները:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա - Վիլյառեալ 5:0*
Սովորական դարձած խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակը Իսպանայի ոչ այնքան թույլ թիմերից մեկի նկատմամ:  :Smile: 
Ֆաբրեգասի մասին կուզենայի առանձնակի խոսել: Նա, ով անցկացնում իր 3-րդ հանդիպումը արդեն 2 անգամ հասցրել է գրավել մրցակցի դարպասը: Մեկ անգամ կատարել էլ գոլային փոխանցում: Ցնցող արդյունք: Forza Barca  :Love: 

Գոլերը՝

----------

Inna (04.09.2011), Սամվել (02.09.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Հատուկ Messi-ի համար


Միտքտ կիսատ է՝ Հատուկ Messi-ի համար գեղեցիկ մոնտաժ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ընենց էլ հավեսով տառերը մուգացված նշել ես ստեղից ոնց որ ես էլ դրան պետք է հավատայի  Այդ սութի վեբ կայքը կարողա ձեր վրա է մեծ տպավորություն թողել իրա մուտիտներով այլ ոչ թե մեզ վրա  Պետք չի ամեն ինչ հալած յուղի պես ընդունել, հասկանում եմ Բարսելոնային շատ եք սիրում բայց պետք չի ամեն մի գրածի հավատաք ու հետո ասեմ որ իմ նշած աղբյուրը շատ հստակ է ու եթե կարող եք դուք բարսելոնացիներով փորձեք ապացուցել որ դա ճիշտ չէ, ի նկատի ունեմ Վիքիպեդիան: Բարսելոնան միշտ էլ Ռեալի ղազնա եղել ու դեռ կշարունակի մնալ:


Վիքիպեդիան գիտես ինչԱ? 

Էս մի 7-8 տարիա տենում ենք ովա ում ղազը

----------

Altair (03.09.2011), Ապե Ջան (03.09.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Վիքիպեդիան գիտես ինչԱ? 
> 
> Էս մի 7-8 տարիա տենում ենք ովա ում ղազը


Կարիք չկա ինձ բան սովորեցնելու, քո տարիքին եմ եղել ու նոր մեծացել:

----------


## REAL_ist

7-8 տարի??  2006-2007, 2007-2008 Ռեալի չեմպիոնական տարիները մոռացել ենք? Ռեալի երեք հաղթանակով ու երկու ոչ ոքիով..

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ԿԱՊԵԼԼՈ. «ՈՐՈՇ ԹԻՄԵՐ ՇՈՒՏՈՎ ԿՀԱՍԿԱՆԱՆ, ԹԵ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՀԱՂԹԵԼ «ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՅԻՆ»*


Անգլիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ֆաբիո Կապելլոն համոզված է, որ մոտ ժամանակներս կգտնվեն թիմեր, որոնք կկարողանան կանգնեցնել «Բարսելոնային»: .

«Կարո՞ղ եմ ես պատկերացնել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը մոտ ապագայում կկանգնեցնի «Բարսելոնային»: Դա հնարավոր է, քանի որ հիմա մեքն լավ հնարավորություն ունենք ուսումնասիրելու մրցակցիներին: Դուք կարող եք գտնել «Բարելոնային» կանգնեցնելու լուծումը՝ ուսումնասիրելով նրանց ուժեղ կողմերը: Շատ բան կարելի է իմանալ տեսագրությունները դիտելով: Որոշ թիմեր կգտնեն «Բարսլոնային» հաղթելու ձևը: Բացի այդ, երբ շատ ես հաղթում, երբեմն ստիպված ես լինում պարտվել, որպեսզի իսկապես կենտրոնանաս յուրաքանչյուր խաղի վրա և շարունակես հաղթել: Բացի այդ ֆուտբոլիստները մեծանում են»,- ասել է Կապելլոն FIFA–ի պաշտոնական կայքին տված հարցազրույցում:

*Totalfootball.am*

Հ.Գ Բայց «Բարսելոնան» էս ուրա՜ հասցել. պատկերացնոմ եք: Մարդիկ արդեն ինրքա՜ն ժամանակ ա վախենում են «Բարսելոնայից»:  :Smile:  :Cool:

----------

Altair (05.09.2011)

----------


## Altair

Վիկտոր Վալդես - Բարսելոնայի կազմում լավագույն սեյվերը

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բարսայի տակտիկան Պեպի օրոք  :Cool:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Չավի. Բարսելոնայում անցյալը ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում*

Իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» կիսապաշտպան Չավի Էրնանդեսը հայտարարել է, որ իր թիմում անձեռնմխելի ֆուտբոլիստներ չկան, հաղորդում է Sport.es-ը։ 

Վերջերս Չավիի խաղընկեր Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասն իր հարցազրույցներից մեկում հայտարարել էր, որ կհասկանա Չավիին և Անդրես Ինյեստային, եթե նրանք, հայտնվելով պահեստայինների նստարանին, դժգոհություն արտահայտեն։  

«Այս հարցում ես համաձայն չեմ Ֆաբրեգասի հետ։ Մեր թիմում ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստ առավելություն չունի մնացածի նկատմամբ։ Անցյալն այդ առումով ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում։ Մենք բոլորս հավասար ենք և պետք է մեր ամենօրյա քրտնաջան աշխատանքով արժանանանք հիմնական կազմում խաղադաշտ դուրս գալու հնարավորությանը», - հայտարարել է Չավին։

*ArmSport.am*

Հ.Գ Մարդիկ այ սենց անում էլի, որ այ սենց ա լինում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր ժամը 21:00 - ին «Լա Լիգայի» առաջատար՝ Իսպանական «Բարսելոնան» կհյուրընկալվի «Լա Լիգայի» մեկ այլ թիմի՝ Ռեալ Սոսեյդադին: 
Մաղթում եմ գեղեցիկ ու անմոռանալի պահերով լի հանդիպում…

Հ.Գ Ասեցի գամ ասեմ հանկարծ չմոռանաք դիտել:

----------

zanazan (10.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այսօր ժամը 21:00 - ին «Լա Լիգայի» *առաջատար*՝ Իսպանական «Բարսելոնան» կհյուրընկալվի «Լա Լիգայի» մեկ այլ թիմի՝ Ռեալ Սոսեյդադին


 :Jpit: 

Առաջատարը չի, եթե միավորներին նայենք առաջատարներից մեկն ա Ռեալի, Վալենսիայի, Սոսյեդադի, Աևիլյայի, Մալյորկայի ու Բետիսի հետ: Եթե նաև գոլերին նայենք՝ երկրորդն ա: :Pardon:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Առաջատարը չի, եթե միավորներին նայենք առաջատարներից մեկն ա Ռեալի, Վալենսիայի, Սոսյեդադի, Աևիլյայի, Մալյորկայի ու Բետիսի հետ: Եթե նաև գոլերին նայենք՝ երկրորդն ա:


Իսկ եթե նայենք վերջին տարիների՞ն:  :Jpit:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ եթե նայենք վերջին տարիների՞ն:


Իսկ եթե նայենք Լա Լիգայի գոյության բոլոր տարիների՞ն: :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ եթե նայենք Լա Լիգայի գոյության բոլոր տարիների՞ն:


Իսկ եթե նայենք Լա Լիգայի պատմությանը, կտեսնենք, որ Ռեալն ավելի շատ ա հաղթել (21 անգամ Բարսան՝ ընդ որում Լա Լիգայի առաջին չեպիոն, 31 անգամ Ռեալը՝ հաշվի առնելով Ֆրանկոյի գործոնը):
Բայց ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա խոսել ու խոսել պատմությունից: Հա, պատմությունը կարևոր բան ա, հիշել պետք ա, բայց չէ՞ որ պատմության մեջ չէ ֆուտբոլի ողջ էությունն ու որ ամենակարևորն ա, հաճույքը:

Բարսայի երկրպագուները վերջին տարիներին վայելում են այն գերագույն հաճույքը (լինելով դրա անմիջական ականատեսը), որը կոչվում է գերազանցել գլխավոր մրցակցին (ու ընդհանրապես բոլոր մրցակիցներին): Իսկ գլխավոր մրցակցի երկրպագուներից շատերը փորձում են այդ հաճույքի պակասը լրացնել պատմության հուշերով (որի հաճույքը ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում): Ինձ համար էդ նույնն ա, ինչ Արարատ73-ը: Ուրախ եմ (երևի մի փոքր էլ հպարտ), որ Արարատ73 ա եղել, բայց ես էդ միտքից ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հաճույք ստանալ:

----------

Altair (12.09.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.09.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Դե իսպանական ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ միշտ էլ այսպես ասած էպոխաներ են լինում, վերջին տարիները Բարսայի էպոխան էր, դրանից առաջ Ռեալինն էր ու տենց շարունակ: Պատմությունը ես կոնկրետ հիշում եմ այն դեպքերում, երբ Բարսայի երկրպագուները ներկայիս էպոխայից ելնելով բոլոր ժամանակների ու պատմության մեջ լավագույն որակումներ են տալիս իրենց սիրելի թիմին  :Smile:  Իսկ նման կոչումները «չափվում» են ֆուտբոլային ամենահեղինակավոր տիտղոսների քանակով, ոչ թե ընթացիկ էպոխայի ցուցադրած խաղով:

----------

Moonwalker (10.09.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Բալբեսի վերադարձը, կարոտել էի  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2011), Moonwalker (11.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո - Բարսելոնա 2:2 

Խաղը չեմ դիտել ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց որ դուք ասեք ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով կլսեմ ու կիմանամ ինչ ա եղել:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո չէ, Ռեալ Սոսյեդադ: Վերջինիս նման պայքարող թմեր ինչքան շատ լինեն, ենքան ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի առաջնությունը:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո չէ, Ռեալ Սոսյեդադ: Վերջինիս նման պայքարող թմեր ինչքան շատ լինեն, ենքան ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի առաջնությունը:


Այո իհարկե, ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Չգիտեմ ինչի? ճիշտ կարդացի սխալ գրեցի: :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Պեպի օրոք միշտ մրցաշրջանի սկզբում էսպիսի բան պատահում ա (պարտություն Նումանսիայից 1-0 հաշվով, պարտություն Հերկուլեսից 0-2 հաշվով): Էնպես որ սա երևի թե կարող ենք օրինաչափ համարել  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Պեպի օրոք միշտ մրցաշրջանի սկզբում էսպիսի բան պատահում ա (պարտություն Նումանսիայից 1-0 հաշվով, պարտություն Հերկուլեսից 0-2 հաշվով): Էնպես որ սա երևի թե կարող ենք օրինաչափ համարել


արդարացում միշտ էլ կարելի է գտնել... կապ չունի որ չեն կրվել էս անգամ, ոչ-ոքի են խաղացել, ու ասենք 2րդ տուրում ոչ թե 1ին  :LOL:  4րդ տուրում էլ որ Վալյադոլիդին կրվեն՝ դուք մեկ ա օրինաչափություն կպեղեք  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> արդարացում միշտ էլ կարելի է գտնել... կապ չունի որ չեն կրվել էս անգամ, ոչ-ոքի են խաղացել, ու ասենք 2րդ տուրում ոչ թե 1ին  4րդ տուրում էլ որ Վալյադոլիդին կրվեն՝ դուք մեկ ա օրինաչափություն կպեղեք


Ինչ-որ բան պեղելու ցանկություն չունեի: Պարզապես դիտարկում էր: Բնական ա, որ էս ոչ ոքին ոչ մի արդարացում չունի: 
Ընդ որում ես նկատի ունի ոչ թե անպայնամ պարտվել, այլ միավոր կորցնել:

----------

Altair (12.09.2011)

----------


## John

Արդարանալու կարիք էլ չկա... տենց թիմ չկա որ ամեն խաղում հաղթի... իսկ երեկ Սոսյեդադը հաստատ արժանի էր էդ միավորին)))

----------

Լեո (11.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսպանիայի առաջնության 3-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում այսօր, ժամը՝ 23:00 - ին, Բարսելոնան՝ Կամպ Նոու խաղադաշտում, կհյուրընկալի՝ Օսասունային: Հանդիպման ֆավորիտ է իհարկե կատալոնական ակումբը: Մաղթում եմ գեղեցիկ ու դրամատիկ պահերով լի ֆուտբոլ:  :Smile:

----------

Taurus (17.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իսպանիայի առաջնության 3-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում այսօր, ժամը՝ 23:00 - ին, Բարսելոնան՝ Կամպ Նոու խաղադաշտում, կհյուրընկալի՝ Օսասունային: Հանդիպման ֆավորիտ է իհարկե կատալոնական ակումբը: Մաղթում եմ գեղեցիկ ու դրամատիկ պահերով լի ֆուտբոլ:


Բարսելոնա - Օսասունա 8:0
Խոսքերն ուղղակի ավելորդ են: Կարծես Բարսան մարզանքի դուրս եկած լիներ: :Դ

----------

Altair (18.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ջախջախիչ պատասխան բոլոր քննադատներին (18/09/2011)*

Երեկ երեկոյան Նոու Կամպում Բարսելոնան քարը քարի վրա չթողեց Օսասունային: Մեսսիի հեթ - տրիկը, Վիլյայի դուբլը, Չավիի ու Ֆաբրեգասի գոլերը, ինչպես նաև Ռովերսիոյի ինքնագոլը 8 - 0 հաշիվն արձանագրեցին:

Ռեալ Սոսյեդադի և Միլանի դեմ ոչ ոքի խաղալուց հետո շատերը քննադատում էին Բարսելոնային: Բոլորը, բացի կատալոնյան թիմի իսկական երկրպագուներից, նշւմ էին, որ ճգնաժամ կա: Բայց նրանք մոռացել էին, որ Պեպի օրոք մեկնարկում սովորաբար էլ ավելի վատ արդյունքներ են արձանագրվում: Եվ երեկ այդ բոլոր քննադատների բերանները Բարսելոնան փակեց իր խաղի շնորհիվ:

 Մարզադաշտ` Կամպ Նոու

Մրցավար` Սեզար Մունիս Ֆերնանդես
Եզրային մրցավարներ` Խոսե Մանուել Ֆերնանդես Միրանդա և Էնրիկե Անդրես Սամպեր
4 - րդ պաշտոնյա` Պաբլո Ֆերնանդես Պերես

Կորուստներ խաղից առաջ`
Բարսելոնա` Պիկե, Ալեքսիս և Ինիեստա (3 - էլ վնասվածքի պատճառով)
Օսասունա` Սերխիո, Մասուդ, Էչայդե և Նեկունամ (4 - էլ վնասվածքի պտճռ.)

 Բարսելոնայի կազմը` Վալդես; Աբիդալ (Ադրիանո, 46'), Պույոլ (Մաքսվել, 54'), Մասկերանո, Ալվես; Բուսկետս, Չավի (Աֆելլայ, 60'), Ֆաբրեգաս; Տիագո, Վիլյա և Մեսսի

 Օսասունայի կազմը` Ֆերնանդեզ; Ռաիտալա (Կեխուդո, 46'), Ռիվերսիո, Ռուբեն, Բերտրան; Լոլո, Լամա, Գարսիա (Իբրահիմա, 61'), Պունյալ (Տիմոր, 77'), Դամիա; Նինյո

 Գոլերը`

1 - 0 Մեսսի (4'), փոխանցումը` Ալվես

2 - 0 Ֆաբրեգաս (13'), փոխանցումը` Մեսսի

3 - 0 Վիլյա (33'), փոխանցումը` Աբիդալ

4 - 0 Ռովերսիո (39'), ինքնագոլ

5 - 0 Մեսսի (41'), փոխանցումը` Ֆաբրեգաս

6 - 0 Չավի (56'), փոխանցումը` Մեսսի

7 - 0 Վիլյա (75'), փոխանցումը` Ֆաբրեգաս

8 - 0 Մեսսի (79'), փոխանցումը` Ֆաբրեգաս


Զգուշացումներ`

Բարսելոնա` Վիլյա (35')

Օսասունա` Լամա (43'), Գարսիա (47'), Իբրահիմա (73'), Դամիա (82'), Տիմոր (84')

*Barca.am*

----------

Altair (18.09.2011), Yellow Raven (18.09.2011), Լեո (18.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Վալենսիա-Բարսելոնա*


Մարզադաշտ՝ Մեստալյա (55000)
Մրցավար՝ Կառլոս Վելասկո Կարբալյո  
Սկիզբը՝  22.09.11. ժ. 1:00. (Երևան)
Հեռարձակումը՝  12 հեռուստաալիք

Այսօր Իսպանիայի առաջնության 4-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում «Մեստալյա»  մարզադաշտում կկայանա տուրի կենտրոնական հանդիպումը։ Միմյանց դեմ կմրցեն նախորդ մրցաշրջանի բրոնզե մեդալակիր «Վալենսիան» և գործող չեմպիոն «Բարսելոնան»։ «Չղջիկները» մեծ ցանկություն ունեն հաղթել և պահպանել առաջնության առաջատարի դիրքը, իսկ կապտանռնագույնները «Օսասունային» ջախջախելուց հետո (8:0) կփորձեն ցրել բոլոր կասկածները և պարտության մատնել ուժեղ մրցակցին։  

Եվս մեկ հետաքրքիր դիմակայություն կլինի ռմբարկուներ Սոլդադոյի և Մեսսիի միջև։ «Վալենսիայի» հարձակվողն այս մրցաշրջանում իր թիմի կազմում 5 գոլ է խփել, իսկ Մեսսիին հաջողվել է 7 հանդիպումներում 9 անգամ աչքի ընկնել։ «Օսասունայի» հետ կայացած մրցավեճում արգենտինացին երկու գոլային փոխանցում է կատարել և 3 գոլի հեղինակ դարձել։   

«Բարսելոնան» ամենից շատ հաղթել է «Մեստալյայում», որտեղ 76 հանդիպում է անցկացրել, 30 հաղթանակ տոնել, 15 անգամ ոչ-ոքի խաղացել և 29 անգամ պարտվել։ Կատալոնացիները խփել են 120 գնդակ, բաց թողել՝ 124։ 

«Չզջիկների» մարզիչ Ունաի Էմերին մտադիր է այս մրցավեճում անպայման երեք միավոր վաստակել։

«Այն օրվանից, երբ ես գլխավորել եմ «Վալենսիան», մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ հաղթել «Բարսելոնային»։ Երկու անգամ մենք շատ մոտ ենք եղել նման արդյունքի, սակայն դա մեզ չի հաջողվել։ Կապտանռնագույնների հանդեպ հաղթանակը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի ինչպես հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից, այնպես էլ՝ միավորների», - հայտարարել է Էմերին։  

Մասնագետը գովեստի խոսքեր է ասել մրցակցի մարզիչ Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի հասցեին. «Գվարդիոլան միայն մեկ թերություն ունի. նա վալենսիացի չի»։ 

«Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Պեպ Գվարդիոլան իր հերթին հայտարարել է, որ Լա լիգայում բոլոր խաղերն էլ բարդ են և կարևոր։ 

Սակայն Գվարդիոլան մտադիր է իր սաների հետ անպայման հաղթել «Վալենսիային»։ 

«Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում յուրաքանչյուր մրցակցի հետ դիմակայությունը բավական բարդ է։ Ինչ վերաբերում է «Վալենսիային», ապա այդ թիմը լավագույններից մեկն է Լա լիգայում։ Նրանք միշտ խնդիրներ են ստեղծել մեզ համար։ Ես կրկին դիտեցի «Օսասունայի» հետ մեր խաղը, քանի որ մտածում եմ, որ «Վալենսիան» որոշ առումներով նման է այդ թիմին», - հայտարարել է Գվարդիոլան։ 

«Վալենսիայի» կազմում այս հանդիպմանը չի մասնակցի Մեհմեդ Տոպալը, ով վնասվածք է ստացել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի՝ «Գենկի» հետ խաղում։ Սոլդադոն ևս ուներ վնասվածք, սակայն արդեն վերականգնվել է և կմասնակցի հանդիպմանը։ 

«Բարսելոնայից» խաղադաշտ դուրս չեն գա Ալեքսիսը և Ինյեստան, ովքեր շարունակում են վերականգնվել վնասվածքներից հետո, ինչպես նաև Պիկեն, ով սկսել է մարզվել ընդհանուր խմբի հետ, սակայն նրան դեռ չի թույլատրվում խաղադաշտ դուրս գալ։ Հանդիպման հեռարձակմանը երկրպագուները կարող են հետևել 12 հեռուստաալիքով, Երևանի ժամանակով 1։00-ին։ 

Դժվար է ասել՝ ով կհաղթի այդ հանդիպմանը, բայց միանշանակ մեզ սպասվում է հետաքրքիր և դիտարժան խաղ։ 

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Altair (21.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վալենսիա - Բարսելոնա 2:2 
Ապրի «Վալենսիան»

Գեղեցիկ դիտարժան հանդիպում «Վալենսիայի» երկրպագուների համար:  :Sad:  Բայց ցավոք խաղի վերջուն փոքր ինչ հիասթափություն ապրեցին և թիմը ընդունելով գնդակ «Բարսելոանայի» նորեկից, չկարաողանալով հաղթել, խաղը ավարտեց՝ ոչ ոքի:

«Բարսելոնան» հաջորդ հանդիպումը կանցկացնի իր իսկ սեփական դաշտում և մեզ սպասվում ոչ պակաս դիտարժան հանդիպում՝ «Ատլետիկոյի» հետ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

դզեց Վալենսիան  :Love:

----------


## Altair

> դզեց Վալենսիան


Ինչքան ուզում ա թող դզի, բայց միհատ, ավելի ճիշտ միքանիհատ պռոբլեմներ կաին, առաջինը Ինիեստան, Պիկեն, Սանչեզը վնասվածք ունեին, երկրորդը Աբին անուշադիր խաղը սկսեց, իսկ ամենա կարևորը 2 հատ 11 մետրանոց չդրին, տո երկրորդը հեչ թող իրանց ղուրբան լինի, բայց առաջինը 100%-անոց էր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչքան ուզում ա թող դզի, բայց միհատ, ավելի ճիշտ միքանիհատ պռոբլեմներ կաին, առաջինը Ինիեստան, Պիկեն, Սանչեզը վնասվածք ունեին, երկրորդը Աբին անուշադիր խաղը սկսեց, իսկ ամենա կարևորը 2 հատ 11 մետրանոց չդրին, տո երկրորդը հեչ թող իրանց ղուրբան լինի, բայց առաջինը 100%-անոց էր:


Բռատ, «Բարսան» վատ խաղաց… 
էլ արթարացում բան չկա մեզ:

----------


## Altair

> Բռատ, «Բարսան» վատ խաղաց… 
> էլ արթարացում բան չկա մեզ:


Իսկ ես բոլորովին նրան չեմ արթարացնում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արդարացում բառը «դ»-ով ա գրվում: 
Իսկ էն որ Վալենսիան դզեց, էն էր որ եթե Վալենսիան թափը չգցի ապա հետաքրքիր առաջնություն ա սպասվում:

----------


## Altair

> Արդարացում բառը «դ»-ով ա գրվում:


Իսկ դա մի բան կփոխի՞: Օրվա մեջ 15 րոպե ժամանակ եմ գտնում Ակումբի համար, ու մնումա այդ 15 րոպեներս վատնեմ տառասխալնրս ուղղելու վրա: Եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս իմ տառասխալները, ապա ինձ տեղեկացրու այդ մասին, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ իր տեղը ընկնի:

----------


## Altair

Հերիք չե այն, որ Ինիեստան, Սանչեզը և Պիկեն վնասվածք ունեն, նրանց շարքն լրացնում է Աֆելայը, և Պեպը Բարսա Բ-ից փոխարինող է փնտրում: Կարծիքներ կա՞ն այս հարցի վերաբերյալ: Ես կարծում եմ Կիկո Ֆեմենիա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իսկ դա մի բան կփոխի՞: Օրվա մեջ 15 րոպե ժամանակ եմ գտնում Ակումբի համար, ու մնումա այդ 15 րոպեներս վատնեմ տառասխալնրս ուղղելու վրա: Եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս իմ տառասխալները, ապա ինձ տեղեկացրու այդ մասին, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ իր տեղը ընկնի:


Վեց բառից կազմված նախադասությանը մի հատ էլ կարդալը ժամանակ չի: Ու գրեցի որովհետև երկու հոգի իրար տակ նույն սխալն արել էր: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինչքան շատ են տառասխալները ու շարահյուսական սխալները էնքան քիչ ա ցանկությունը այդ գրառմանը պատասխանելու: 

Աֆելայը սենց թե նենց համարյա չէր խաղում: Վնասվածքներն էլ անցյալ տարվա չափ են, հաստատ ավելի շատ չեն, ուղղակի Ինյեստան լավ կլիներ հիմա լիներ, քանի նոր սխեման դեռ չի մարսվել, ինքը ահագին օգտակար կլիներ էտ պրոցեսը արագացնելու գործում

----------

Լեո (24.09.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Վեց բառից կազմված նախադասությանը մի հատ էլ կարդալը ժամանակ չի: Ու գրեցի որովհետև երկու հոգի իրար տակ նույն սխալն արել էր: 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինչքան շատ են տառասխալները ու շարահյուսական սխալները էնքան քիչ ա ցանկությունը այդ գրառմանը պատասխանելու:


Դրա համար նշեցի, որ օրը 15 րոպե եմ մտնում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վեց բառից կազմված նախադասությանը մի հատ էլ կարդալը ժամանակ չի: Ու գրեցի որովհետև երկու հոգի իրար տակ նույն սխալն արել էր: 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինչքան շատ են տառասխալները ու շարահյուսական սխալները էնքան քիչ ա ցանկությունը այդ գրառմանը պատասխանելու: 
> 
> Աֆելայը սենց թե նենց համարյա չէր խաղում: Վնասվածքներն էլ անցյալ տարվա չափ են, հաստատ ավելի շատ չեն, ուղղակի Ինյեստան լավ կլիներ հիմա լիներ, քանի նոր սխեման դեռ չի մարսվել, ինքը ահագին օգտակար կլիներ էտ պրոցեսը արագացնելու գործում





> Արդարացում բառը «դ»-ով ա գրվում: 
> Իսկ էն որ Վալենսիան դզեց, էն էր որ եթե Վալենսիան թափը չգցի ապա հետաքրքիր առաջնություն ա սպասվում:


Լեզվաբանական ուղղումների համար հատուկ թեմա կա: Թեմայից մե շեղվի: :LOL: 
Ի դեպ դա ավելի լավ ա, որ ավելի ա քչանում պատասխանելու հավանականությունը…

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. մի օֆֆտոպեք:*

----------


## Altair

Ավերակ՝ 
Բարսելոնա 5-0 Ատլետիկո. Գոլերը՝ Վիլյա 1-0, ինքնագոլ 2-0, Մեսսի 3-0, Մեսսի 4-0, Մեսսի 5-0:
Բայց Մեսսիի 3-րդ ու 4-րդ գոլերը լեգենդ էին:

----------


## Լեո

Սովորության համաձայն մադրիդյան թիմերին ավանդական 5-0 հաշվով ենք ծեծում  :Love:

----------

Altair (26.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա 5 - 0 Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ (25/09/2011)*






Բարսելոնան Լա Լիգայի 6 - րդ տուրի շրջանակներում` Նոու Կամպում, ջախջախեց Ատլետիկո Մադրիդին 5 - 0 հաշվով: Կատալոնյան թիմի խաղացողները մարզադաշտ դուրս եկան հատուկ շապիկներով, որոնցով ցանկանում էին իրենց աջակցությունը հայտնել ծանր վնասվածք ստացած Աֆելլային:

Մեսսին դարձավ հեթ - տրիկի հեղինակ, իսկ Վիլյան խփեց 1 գնդակ: Սեփական դարպասը գրավեց ատլետների պաշտպան Միրանդան: Այդպիսով, կատալոնյան թիմն ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանում 2 - րդ անգամ մրցակցին հաղթեց 5 - 0 հաշվով: Առաջին անգամ զոհը Վիլյառեալն էր:

Մարզադաշտ` Կամպ Նոու

Մրցավար` Դելգադո Ֆերեյրա

Կորուստներ խաղից առաջ`
Բարսելոնա` Ինիեստա, Աֆելլայ և Ալեքսիս (3 - էլ վնասվածքի պտճռ.)
Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ` Սիլվիո (վնասվածքի պտճռ.)

Բարսելոնայի կազմը` Վալդես; Աբիդալ (Մաքսվել, 80'), Մասկերանո, Ալվես; Բուսկետս (Պիկե, 53'), Չավի, Ֆաբրեգաս (Կեյտա, 72'), Տիագո; Պեդրո, Վիլյա և Մեսսի

Ատլետիկո Մադրիդի կազմը` Կուրտուա; Լոպեզ, Միրանդա, Գոդին, Պերեա; Տիագո Մ. (Ադրիան, 81'), Գաբի, Սուարեզ (Սալվիո, 46'); Ռեյես (Թուրան, 46'), Դիեգո և Ֆալկաո

*Barca.am*

----------

Altair (26.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Չավին մրցնակի արժանացավ*


Չավին SportCultura Բարսելոնայում մրցանակի արժանացած մարզիկներից մեկն էր: Նրա փոխարեն այդ մրցանակը վերցրեցին ֆուտբոլիստի ծնողները: Պարգևատրմանը մասնակցում էր նաև Սանդրո Ռոսելը:

Cervezas Damm - ի նախկին գործարանում կայացավ պարգևատրման 6 - րդ արարողությունը: Չավին ճանաչվեց Իսպանիայի լավագույն խաղացող և մարզիչ` առաջ անցնելով Ռաֆայել Նադալից:

Բարսայի ներկայացուցիչները

Պարգևատրման արարողության ժամանակ դահլիճում միացվեց հատուկ տեսանյութ, որում Չավին բացատրում էր իր բացակայության արդարացի պատճառները: Նրա փոխարեն Բարսելոնայի և Իսպանիայի նախկին մարզիչ Լուիս Արագոնեսի ձեռքերից մրցանակը ստացան խաղացողի ծնողները:

Բացի Չավիի հարազատներից, պարգևատրմանը ներկա էին նաև ակումբի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելը, մարզական փոխնախագահ Խոսեպ Մարիա Բարտոմեուն և մարզական տնօրեն Անտոնի Սուբիսարետան:

Արագոնեսը Չավիի և Բարսայի մասին

1987/1988 մրցաշրջանում Բարսելոնայի մարզիչ Լուիս Արագոնեսը, ով Իսպանիայի հավաքականի մարզիչն էր Եվրո 2008 - ում, ասաց. "Չավին արժանի է այս և մնացած բոլոր մրցանակներին: Նա, անկասկած, Իսպանիայի լավագույն խաղացողն է, բայց շարունակում է մնալ այն համեստ տղան, ով այդքան բան է արել իր ակումբի ու հավաքականի համար":

Բարսելոնայի մասին Արագոնեսն ասաց. "Այս պահին Բարսան Իսպանիայի և աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբն է: Յուրաքանչյուր այլ թիմի համար չափազանց դժվար կլինի իջեցնել Բարսային այն բարձրունքից, որտեղ այժմ է.... Արժեքավոր տիտղոսներ նվաճելու գլխավոր ֆավորիտը Բարսելոնան է: Կարծում եմ, նրանք կրկին կհաղթեն Լա Լիգայում, ինչը կլինի 4 - րդ անընդմեջը: Նրանք հիանալի թիմ են և կարող են կրկին հաղթել նաև Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, եթե հաջողությունն իրենց կողմը լինի: Մնացած թիմերը դեռ հեռու են Բարսելոնայի խաղամակարդակից":

*Barca.am*

----------

Inna (10.11.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» շրջանակներում, այսօր՝ 23:45 - ին, Իսպանական «Բարսելոնան» կմրցի՝ «Բատե» - ի հետ: Այս հանդիպումը անչափ կարևոր է Իսպանական թիմի համար: Մաղթում եմ գեղեցիկ ու դիտարժան խաղ:

GO...  :Wink:

----------

Lusinamara (28.09.2011)

----------


## Altair

> «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» շրջանակներում, այսօր՝ 23:45 - ին, Իսպանական «Բարսելոնան» կմրցի՝ «Բատե» - ի հետ: Այս հանդիպումը անչափ կարևոր է Իսպանական թիմի համար: Մաղթում եմ գեղեցիկ ու դիտարժան խաղ:
> 
> GO...


ԲԱՏԵ 0-5 Բարսելոնա

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.09.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (30.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Մեր ավանդական 0-5-ը (կամ որ նույնն է` 5-0-ն)   :Cool:

----------

Inna (10.11.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (30.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Մեսսի` ռեկորդ մարդը (29/09/2011)*



Մեսսին հավասարվեց Կուբալային խփած գոլերի քանակով և դարձավ ակումբի պատմության մեջ 2 - րդ գլխավոր ռմբարկուն: Նա ընդամենը 24 տարեկան է և հասել է նման նվաճման: 2003/2004 մրցաշրջանում, երբ նա իր նորամուտն էր նշում առաջին թիմում, քչերը կարող էին ենթադրել, որ 8 տարի անց նա կհասնի նման արդյունքների:

Իրականում սա Լեոյի համար միայն հերթական ռեկորդն էր: Այժմ առաջարկում ենք ծանոթանալ նրա սահմանած այլ ռեկորդային ցուցանիշներին:

*► Ամենաշատ գոլերը 1 մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում` Նախորդ մրցաշրջանում Մեսսին 53 գոլ հեղինակեց, 31 - ը` Լա Լիգայում, 12 - ը` Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, 7 - ը` Կոպա Դել Ռեյում և 3 - ը` Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթում: Այդպիսով, նա Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդոյի հետ միասին դարձավ 1 մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում ամենաշատ գոլեր հեղինակած ֆուտբոլիստը:

► Ակումբի լավագույն ռմբարկուն Լա Լիգայի 1 մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում` Մեսսին 2009/2010 մրցաշրջանում Լա Լիգայում անցկացրած 35 խաղում խփեց 34 գոլ և հավասարվեց 1996/1997 մրցաշրջանում Ռոնալդոյի ռեկորդին:

► Ակումբի լավագույն ռմբարկուն միջազգային մրցասպարեզում` 42 գոլով Մեսսին ակումբի պատմության մեջ միջազգային մրցասպարեզում լավագույն ռմբարկուն է: Այդ 42 գոլից 39 - ը նա խփել է Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, 2 - ը` Աշխարհի ակումբային գավաթում, 1 - ը` ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի սուպերգավաթում: Լեոն նաև ակումբի պատմության մեջ լավագույն ռմբարկուն է Չեմպիոնների լիգայում:

► Չեմպիոնների լիգայի վերջին 3 մրցաշրջանների լավագույն ռմբարկուն` Մեսսին Չեմպիոնների լիգայի վերջին 3 մրցաշրջանների գլխավոր ռմբարկուն է: Նման ցուցանիշի հասել են միայն Մյուլերն ու Պապինը: Անցած մրցաշրջանում Լեոն 12 գոլ խփեց, ինչը Ռուդ վան Նիստելռոյի 2002/2003 մրցաշրջանի ռեկորդի կրկնությունն է:

► Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթի գլխավոր ռմբարկու` Այս մրցաշրջանի ամենասկզբում Մեսսին 3 գոլ խփեց Ռեալ Մադրիդին Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթային 2 խաղերում և դարձավ պատմության մեջ լավագույն ռմբարկուն 8 գոլով:

► Համաշխարհային ռեկորդ` 2009/2010 մրցաշրջանում Մեսսին դարձավ պատմության մեջ միակ խաղացողը, ով 1 մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում դարձավ ներքին առաջնության գլխավոր ռմբարկու, նվաճեց ոսկե խաղակոշիկն ու ճանաչվեց աշխարհի և Եվրոպայի լավագույն խաղացող:

► 2 ոսկե գնդակ իրար հետևից` 2008/2009 և 2009/2010 մրցաշրջանում Մեսսին իրար հետևից արժանացավ աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողի կոչմանն ու դարձավ ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ ամենաերիտասարդ խաղացողը, ով 2 ոսկե գնդակ է նվաճել, այն էլ իրար հետևից:*

*Barca.am*

----------

Altair (30.09.2011), Inna (10.11.2011), Կարնո Սոսե (30.09.2011)

----------


## Altair

> *Մեսսի` ռեկորդ մարդը (29/09/2011)*
> 
> 
> 
> Մեսսին հավասարվեց Կուբալային խփած գոլերի քանակով և դարձավ ակումբի պատմության մեջ 2 - րդ գլխավոր ռմբարկուն: Նա ընդամենը 24 տարեկան է և հասել է նման նվաճման: 2003/2004 մրցաշրջանում, երբ նա իր նորամուտն էր նշում առաջին թիմում, քչերը կարող էին ենթադրել, որ 8 տարի անց նա կհասնի նման արդյունքների:
> 
> Իրականում սա Լեոյի համար միայն հերթական ռեկորդն էր: Այժմ առաջարկում ենք ծանոթանալ նրա սահմանած այլ ռեկորդային ցուցանիշներին:
> 
> *► Ամենաշատ գոլերը 1 մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում` Նախորդ մրցաշրջանում Մեսսին 53 գոլ հեղինակեց, 31 - ը` Լա Լիգայում, 12 - ը` Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, 7 - ը` Կոպա Դել Ռեյում և 3 - ը` Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթում: Այդպիսով, նա Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդոյի հետ միասին դարձավ 1 մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում ամենաշատ գոլեր հեղինակած ֆուտբոլիստը:
> ...


Այ սրանք իրական արդյունքներ են, այլ ոչ թե Քրիստիանոինը:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Լեո Մեսսի` գոլահար մեքենա (05/10/2011)*

Գնալով կրճատվում է այն սակավաթիվ բառերի քանակը, որոնք բնորոշում են Մեսսիի խաղն ու ֆուտբոլասերների հիացմունքն աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի խաղի հանդեպ: Արգենտինացու արձանագրած հերթական ցուցանիշը, որ ապշեցնում է, խփած գոլերն են: Մեսսին այս մրցաշրջանի 11 պաշտոնական խաղերում արդեն 14 գոլ է հեղինակել:

Լա Լիգայի այժմյան գլխավոր ռմբարկուն, ով Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթի պատմության մեջ գլխավոր ռմբարկուն է 8 գոլով, հավասարվել է Կուբալային խփած գնդակների քանակով և համարվում է ակումբի պատմության մեջ լավագույն 2 - րդ ռմբարկուն: Լեոն նաև վերջին 3 տարիների Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գլխավոր ռմբարկուն է:

*Կարող է հասնել Պեդրոյի ցուցանիշին*

Այդուհանդերձ դեռ կան որոշ ցուցանիշներ, որոնք Լեոյի համար առայժմ անհաղթահարելի են: Օրինակ, 2009/2010 մրցաշրջանում Պեդրոն աչքի ընկավ բոլոր 6 մրցաշարերում` Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթ, ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի սուպերգավաթ, Լա Լիգա, Չեմպիոնների լիգա, Կոպա Դել Ռեյ և Աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնություն: Լեոն այս մրցաշրջանում արդեն աչքի է ընկել առաջին 4 մրցաշարերում: Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթում նա խփել է 3 գնդակ, ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի սուպերգավաթում` 1 գնդակ, Լա Լիգայում` 8 գնդակ, Չեմպիոնների լիգայում` 2 գնդակ:

Առջևում Կոպա Դել Ռեյն է ու Աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությունը: Լեոն հենց այս տարի կարող է աչքի ընկնել այդ 2 մրցաշարերում, ինչը հիանալի նվեր կլինի արգենտինացու համար ամանորին:

*2 - ական հեթ - տրիկ և դուբլ*

Մեսսին այս մրցաշրջանում արդեն 2 հեթ - տրիկ է գրանցել: Զոհերը եղել են Օսասունան և Ատլետիկո Մադրիդը: Նա նաև 1 - ական դուբլ է ձևակերպել Վիլյառեալի ու Բատեի դեմ խաղերում: Արդյունքում` 2 - ական հեթ - տրիկ և դուբլ: Տրամաբանական է, որ արգենտինացին այժմ Լա Լիգայի գլխավոր ռմբարկուն է:

Դեռ կա անհաղթահարելի ցուցանիշ այս մրցաշրջանում

Լա Լիգայի ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանում Լեոն դեռ աչքի չի ընկել մրցակցի դաշտում: Նա նաև աչքի չի ընկել Չեմպիոնների լիգայում` Նոու Կամպում: Հոկտեմբերի 18 - ին (Բարսելոնա - Վիկտորիա Պլզեն) և 25 - ին (Գրանադա - Բարսելոնա) Մեսսին հնարավորություն կունենա լրացնել այդ բացը:


Ավելացնենք, որ Լիոնել Մեսսին այժմ գտնվում է Արգենտինայում, որտեղ պատրաստվում է ալբիսելեստեին դուրս բերել Չիլիի դեմ խաղին: Այնտեղ էլ Լեոյից մեծ ակնկալիքներ ունեն ֆուտբոլասերները:

*Barca.am*

----------

Altair (06.10.2011), Inna (10.11.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա - Ռասինգ 3:0 

*2 գոլի* հեղինակ է դարձել Լիոնել Մեսսին:

----------

Altair (16.10.2011), Inna (10.11.2011)

----------


## Altair

*Վալդեսը ռեկորդակիր*
84921331.jpg
Ինչպես Լեո Մեսսին, Վալդեսը նույնպես դարձավ ռեկորդակիր: 

Վալդեսը երեկվա խաղի ժամանակ գնդակ չհանեց սեփական դարպասից: Վալդեսը վերջին 877 րեպեներում այդ արարողությանը չէր մասնակցել: Այս ռեկորդով նա դարձավ ռեկորդակիր: Նա անցավ Միգել Ռեյնայի ռեկորդից, ով մինչև այդ գլխավորում էի այս վարկանիշը: Վալդեսին հարկավոր էր գոլ չընդունել առաջին 38 րոպեների ընթացքում, սակայն նա գոլ չընդունեց ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում: 

Իսկ Միգել Ռեյնան գոլ բաց չէր թողել 824 րոպե: 

Իհարկե Վալդեսը կարող է այս ռեկորդը բարելավել: Աղբյուրը՝* fcbarca.net.ru*

----------

Inna (10.11.2011), Լեո (02.11.2011)

----------


## Altair

*«Բարսելոնան» պայմանագիր է կնքել Գուգլի հետ
google_office.jpg
Ինչպես հաղորդում է 1-ինը, Իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» ղեկավարությունը պայմանագիր է կնքել խոշորագույն որոնողական ընկերության` «Google»-ի հետ: Երբ ընկերությունը թողարկի «Google+Pages» նախագիծը, ակումբը պաշտոնապես կնեկայացվի այդտեղ:
Այդ պայմանագրի շնորհիվ կատալոնական ակումբը ամրապնդում է իր դիրքերը նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաների բնագավառում: Նշենք, որ Իսպանիայի պրոֆեսիոնալ լիգայի (LFP) «Բարսելոնան» այդ նախագծում ներկայացված միակ ակումբը կլինի:
Այդ համաձայնագրի շնորհիվ «Google»-ը անմիջապես ակումբից նորություններ կստանա և դրանք կտեղադրի իր էջում:

Աղբյուրը՝ www.armbarca.com*

----------

Inna (17.12.2011), Ապե Ջան (10.11.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Առաջին ճապոնացին Բարսելոնայում*


10-ամյա Տակեֆուսա Կուբուն, ով այսուհետ կհաճախի «Բարսելոնայի» դպրոցը, կատալոնական ակումբի պատմության մեջ առաջին ճապոնացին է: Այս մասին հաղորդում է Marca-ն:

«Բարսելոնայի» սկաուտները դեռ 2 տարի առաջ են նկատել Կուբույին, ով հանդես է գալիս կենտրոնական հարձակվողի դիրքում: Կատալոնացիները սովորաբար 13 տարեկանից ցածր ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն ընդունում իրենց ակադեմիա, սակայն այս անգամ բացառություն է արվել. ճապոնացի հրաշամանուկին 3 տարի շուտ են հրավիրել:

Ակադեմիայի մարզիչներից մեկի խոսքով' Կուբուն իր խաղաոճով նման է աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ Լիոնել Մեսսիին:

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Inna (17.12.2011), Yellow Raven (16.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

:Sorry:

----------

Altair (17.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Յոկոհամայում ավարտվեց Բարսայի ու Սանթոսի միջև՝ ակումբային առաջնության եզրափակչի առաջին խաղակեսը- 3:0: Առաջին գոլը հրաշք էր, իրենից հեռացող գնդակը կրունկով որսալուց հետո, մեկ հպումով Մեսսին է փոխանցում Չավին: Վերջինս էլ հնարավորինս գեղեցկացնելով էտ փոխանցումը, դարպասապհի վրայով (փափուկ) ուղարկում ա դարպասը, պաշտպանին հնարավորություն տալով գնդակը հանելու անհաջող փորձ անել … սիրուն գոլ: Երկրորդը՝ Չավի. Ալվեսի կտրուկ փոխանցումից հետո, հուժու հարվածով: Երրորդ գոլով (Սեսկ), Բարսան ստորացրեց "Սրբերին" նրանց տուգանայինում, սա չեմ պատմելու՝ պիտի նայվի  :Smile:   Ես գնացի՝ խաղը սկսվեց, ուղիղ եթեր "Ռոսսիա 2"

----------

Altair (20.12.2011), Լեո (18.12.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Վերջ 4:0… Մեսսին մի հատ էլ սիրունացրեց խաղը: Սանթոսը, երկրորդ խաղակեսում, փորձեց կենդանության նշաններ ցույց տալ, բայց Ալվեշը չթողեց… էդ Նեյմարից բան չհասկացա, չնայած ասում են լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա… :Dntknw:

----------

Altair (20.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011), Լեո (18.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Սա էլ Տոյոտայի նվերը Մեսսիին  :Smile:

----------

Altair (20.12.2011), Inna (18.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011), Ապե Ջան (18.12.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Սա էլ Տոյոտայի նվերը Մեսսիին


Լավ էլ իրա բոյի համեմատ ավտո են նվիրել  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> 


Առաջինը լինի վերջինը չլինի  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Ozon

*Ճապոնացիները Մեսիին տեսնելով կորցրել են իրենց(տեսանյութ)*
http://www.hotnews.am/top/22840

----------

Altair (25.12.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Սա էլ Տոյոտայի նվերը Մեսսիին


Միհատ թեմայից դուրս հարց տամ. Տոյոտան Ճապոնական ընկերություն ա՞:
Հ.Գ. Դե ես մեքենաներով հետքրքրվքծ չեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Միհատ թեմայից դուրս հարց տամ. Տոյոտան Ճապոնական ընկերություն ա՞:
> Հ.Գ. Դե ես մեքենաներով հետքրքրվքծ չեմ:


Այո  :Smile: `
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota




> Լավ էլ իրա բոյի համեմատ ավտո են նվիրել


Ես կասեի` իր բոյի բանալի են տվել  :Jpit: :

----------

Vaho (24.12.2011), Արծիվ (21.12.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ԱԱԱ - ի գավաթն ակումբի թանգարանում է*


Աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնության գավաթը, որը ներկա էր Սանդրո Ռոսելի և ակումբի աշխատակիցների համատեղ ճաշին, Բարսելոնայի թանգարանում է:

Այդպիսով, 2011 թվականի ընթացքում ակումբի թանգարանը համալրվեց ևս 1, թվով արդեն 5 - րդ գավաթով: Սա նաև ԱԱԱ - ի 2 - րդ գավաթն էր Բարսելոնայի պատմության մեջ:






*Barca.am*

----------


## Լեո

> Առաջինը լինի վերջինը չլինի


Անկախ նրանից, թե ֆուտբոլիստները որ թիմում են խաղում` նրանք մարդ են, ու ինչքանո՞վ ա մարդկային ուրիշների դժբախտության վրա ուրախանալ  :Think:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Անկախ նրանից, թե ֆուտբոլիստները որ թիմում են խաղում` նրանք մարդ են, ու ինչքանո՞վ ա մարդկային ուրիշների դժբախտության վրա ուրախանալ


Ցավում եմ որ դու այդպես էլ չհասկացար որ ասածս կատակ էր: Պարզ երևումա որ բացի Բարսելոնա թիմից ու նրա անձնակազմից կյանքում քեզ ուրիշ բան չի հետաքրքրում  :LOL:  
Թեք իթ իզի մեն  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ապեր ես բոլոր տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստներին էլ սիրում եմ այդ թվում նաև Բարսելոնա թիմից:

----------


## Արծիվ

Մեսսին շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստա և ես սիրում ու հարգում եմ նրան նա մանավադ որ նա խաղում է իմ սիրած հավաքականում և նրա մասին ինչ որ գրում եմ պարզապես կատակում եմ ու ոչ մի խոսք չի կարող կասկածի տակ դնել նրա տաղանդը  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնան 9 անպատասխան գոլ է խփել* 


Երեկ կայացել են Իսպանիայի գավաթի 1/16 եզրափակիչ պատասխան հանդիպումները։ «Բարսելոնան», որն առաջին հանդիպմանը հյուրընկալվելիս նվազագույն հաշվով հաղթել էր «Հոսպիտալետին», երեկ սեփական հարկի տակ 9 անպատասխան գնդակ է ուղարկել մրցակցի դարպասը և դուրս եկել 1/8 եզրափակիչ։

Իսպանիայի գավաթ

«Բարսելոնա»-«Հոսպիտալետ» 9։0 (5:0)

Գոլերը՝ Պեդրո 12՛ (11մ), Ինյեստա 19՛, Տիագու 23՛, Չավի 36՛, Տելյո 43՛, Կուենկա 49՛, Տիագու 54՛ (11մ), Տելյո 64՛, Կուենկա 81՛։

*barca.am*

----------

Altair (24.12.2011)

----------


## Altair

> *Բարսելոնան 9 անպատասխան գոլ է խփել* 
> 
> 
> Երեկ կայացել են Իսպանիայի գավաթի 1/16 եզրափակիչ պատասխան հանդիպումները։ «Բարսելոնան», որն առաջին հանդիպմանը հյուրընկալվելիս նվազագույն հաշվով հաղթել էր «Հոսպիտալետին», երեկ սեփական հարկի տակ 9 անպատասխան գնդակ է ուղարկել մրցակցի դարպասը և դուրս եկել 1/8 եզրափակիչ։
> 
> Իսպանիայի գավաթ
> 
> «Բարսելոնա»-«Հոսպիտալետ» 9։0 (5:0)
> 
> ...


Ավելացնեմ՝

----------


## John

դե պարզ էր որ պտի հաղթեն, հաշիվն էլ տենց շատ էական չի, բայց ստեղ ուրիշ հարց կա... 1ին գոլը... սենց թույլ թիմերի համար ամենակարևորը ինչքան հնարավոր ա ուշ գոլ բաց թողնելն ա ու իրանց համար հաստատ էդ առանցքային պահ է, ու հեչ սիրուն չի նայվում, որ 1ին գոլը խփվում ա տենց կեղտոտ ձևով... էն 39 համարի ջահելը մեղմ ասած սեփական կամքով շուռ եկավ տուգանային հրապարակում... սիրուն չի նայվում, ՀԵՉ... ու մե՜ծ ստվեր ա քցում Բարսայի հեղինակության վրա... դե մրցավարի մասին էլ չասեմ... ասա այ հոգնած, եթե դու, սոձյա կոչված մարդդ, կանոնների խախտման լինել-չլինելու պահը չես նկատել՝ էն եզրում կանգնած կոլեգայիցդ ճշտի, էդ վերջինս էլ, եթե չի տեսել որ խախտում կա, ուրեմն չկա... իսկ եթե սուձյան իսկականից խախտում տեսավ էդ դրվագում՝ ուրեմն մեղմ ասած ֆքուր իրան...

----------

Ներսես_AM (24.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Եթե չլիներ 11 մետրանոցը, Հոսպիտալետը չէր պարտվի  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (10.01.2012)

----------


## Լեո

Մեսսի - աշխարհի 2011թ. լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ
Գվարդիոլա - աշխարհի 2011թ. լավագույն մարզիչ

 :Smile:

----------


## Altair

Մեսսին երրորդ անգամ աննդմեջ նվաճեց «Ոսկե գնդակ»-ը:
Снимок.jpg
Լավագույն մարզիչ ճանաչվեց Պեպ Գվարդիոլան, առաջ անցնելով Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյից և Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնից:
Լավագույն գոլը ճանաչվեց Նեյմարինը:
Խորհրդանշական հավաքականը՝
Իկեր Կասիլյաս (Ռեալ) 
Դանի Ալվեշ (Բարսելոնա) 
Խերարդ Պիկե (Բարսելոնա) 
Սերխիո Ռամոս (Ռեալ) 
Նեմանյա Վիդիչ (Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ) 
Անդրես Ինյեստա (Բարսելոնա) 
Խաբի Ալոնսո (Ռեալ) 
Խավի (Բարսելոնա) 
Լիոնել Մեսսի (Բարսելոնա) 
Կրիշտիանո Ռոնալդո (Ռեալ Մադրիդ) 
Ուեյն Ռունի (Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ)

----------

Inna (13.01.2012)

----------


## John



----------

Life (10.01.2012), Moonwalker (10.01.2012), soultaker (10.01.2012), Vaho (15.01.2012)

----------


## Kuk

Հիմա Բարսայի խաղ կա չէ՞ Օսասունայի հետ։ Էդ ցույց տալու ե՞ն թիվիով։

----------


## Life

> Հիմա Բարսայի խաղ կա չէ՞ Օսասունայի հետ։ Էդ ցույց տալու ե՞ն թիվիով։


չէ,գավաթի խաղերը ցույց չեն տալիս(բացառությամբ կլասիկոների)

----------

Kuk (13.01.2012)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա - Բետիս 4:2 
Ապրեն տղերքը:  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Մեսսին կանցկացնի իր 300 - րդ խաղը Բարսայում*



2004 թվականի օգոստոսի 16 - ին Լիոնել Մեսսին նշեց իր նորամուտը Բարսելոնայի կազմում: Վաղը նա կարող է արդեն անցկացնել իր 300 - րդ հանդիպումը կապտանռնագույն մարզազգեստով:

299 խաղում Լեոն 213 գոլ է հեղինակել: Այս ընթացքում նա 3 անգամ արժանացել է Ոսկե գնդակի, ընդ որում` անընդմեջ:
Լա Լիգայի 2004/2005 մրցաշրջանի 7 - րդ տուրում Բարսան մրցում էր Էսպանյոլի դեմ Մոնտժուիկ մարզադաշտում: Վնասվածքների պատճառով, Ֆրանկ Ռայկարդն առաջին թիմ էր հրավիրել Բարսելոնա Բ - ի 5 խաղացողների` Ռուբենին, Պենյային, Դամիային, Քրիստիանին և Մեսսիին: Վերջինս հարձակվողական ոճի կիսապաշտպան էր, ով 2000 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 14 - ին պայմանագիր էր կնքել Բարսելոնայի հետ անձերոցիկի վրա: Հենց այդ տարվանից նա խաղում էր 2 - րդ թիմում, որը գլխավորում էր Պերե Գրատակոսը:

Այդ երեկո Ռայկարդի կողմից հրավեր ստացած 5 խաղացողներից միայն 1 - ը` Մեսսին, դուրս եկավ խաղադաշտ և նշեց իր նորամուտն առաջին թիմում: Նա հանդիպման 82 - րդ րոպեին փոխարինեց խաղի միակ գոլը հեղինակած Դեկուին: Լեոյի մոտ լարվածության ոչ մի նշույլ չէր նկատվում և նա նույնիսկ հասցրեց սպառնալ Կամենիի դարպասին: Խաղից հետո Ռայկարդն ասաց. "Մեսսին մեզ հետ է, քանի որ նա որակյալ խաղացող է և ունի շատ լավ դրիբլինգ":

Առաջին տարիները

2004/2005 մրցաշրջանում Մեսսին ընդհանուր առմամբ մասնակցեց 9 պաշտոնական հանդիպման: 7 - ը` Լա Լիգայում, 1 - ականն էլ` Չեմպիոնների լիգայում և Կոպա Դել Ռեյում: Հատկանշական է, որ ներքին առաջնության 34 - րդ տուրում Լեոն գոլ հեղինակեց` դառնալով ակումբի պատմության մեջ գնդակ խփած ամենաերիտասարդ խաղացողը: Արգենտինացին այդ ժամանակ 17 տարեկան, 10 ամսական և 7 օրեկան էր: Հետագայում Բոյան կրկիչը գերազանցեց այդ ցուցանիշը: Այնուհետև` ամռանը, Մեսսին փայլեց Յուվանթուսի դեմ Ժոան Գամպերի գավաթի խաղում: 2006/2007 մրցաշրջանում էլ Բարսայի այժմյան 10 համարը հեղինակեց աշխարհահռչակ ֆանտաստիկ գոլը Խետաֆեի դարպասը:

Առաջադիմեց Պեպի թիմում

Մինչ 2008/2009 մրցաշրջանի մեկնարկը, Մեսսին Բարսայի կազմում անցկացրած 110 խաղերում 42 գոլ էր հեղինակել: Այն ժամանակ էլ նա թիմի առաջատարներից էր, բայց գտնվում էր Ռոնալդինյոյի ու Դեկուի ստվերում: Երբ եկավ Պեպը, ամեն բան փոխվեց: Գվարդիոլան արգենտինացուն լիակատար ազատություն տվեց խաղադաշտում, ինչը ֆանտաստիկ արդյունք տվեց: Բացի այն, որ Լեոն դարձավ թիմի բացահայտ առաջատարը, նա նաև որոշ որակներ բացահայտեց իր մեջ, օրինակ` ռմբարկուական: Պեպի օրոք անցկացրած 189 խաղում Մեսսին 171 գոլ է հեղինակել:

Ռեկորդը ռեկորդի հետևից

2008/2009 մրցաշրջանից ի վեր, Մեսսին բազմաթիվ և բազմապիսի նշանակալից ցուցանիշներ է գրանցել`

2010 թվականի հունվարի 16 (22 տարեկան)` 100 գոլի սահմանագծին հասած ամենաերիտասարդ խաղացողը:

2011 թվականի նոյեմբերի 1 (24 տարեկան)` 200 գոլի սահմանագծին հասած ամենաերիտասարդ խաղացողը:

2009/2010 մրցաշրջան` Ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ միակ խաղացողը, ով 1 մրցաշրջանում ստացավ Ոսկե գնդակը, ՖԻՖԱ - ի լավագույն խաղացողի մրցանակը, Պիչիչին ու Ոսկե խաղակոշիկը:

2012 թվականի հունվարի 9 (24 տարեկան, 6 ամսեկան և 17 օրեկան)` 3 անգամ Ոսկե գնդակի արժանացած ամենաերիտասարդ խաղացողը:

2010/2011 մրցաշրջան` Ռոնալդոյի հետ 1 մրցաշրջանում ամենաշատ գոլերը հեղինակած ֆուտբոլիստը (53 գոլ):

Բարսայի միջազգային գլխավոր ռմբարկուն` ակումբի պատմության մեջ միջազգային մրցաշարերում ամենաշատ գոլերը հեղինակած ֆուտբոլիստը (48 գոլ: 43 - ը Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, 4 - ը` ԱԱԱ - ում, 1 - ը` ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի սուպերգավաթում)

Բացի այս ամենը, Մեսսին Բարսելոնայի հետ 18 տիտղոս է նվաճել: Անկասկած, կատալոնյան թիմի երկրպագուները պետք է երջանիկ լինեն, որ իրեց սիրելի թիմի կազմում խաղում է ոչ միայն մեր օրերի, այլև, հնարավոր է, բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը:


*Barca.am*

----------

Lusinamara (18.01.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

Իսպանիայի առաջնություն. 23-րդ տուր. Բարսելոնանայի վախճանը  :LOL: 

Ֆուտբոլի Իսպանիայի Պրիմերայի 23-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում քիչ առաջ Պամպլոնայում իրենց հանդիպումն ավարտեցին "Օսասունան" եւ "Բարսելոնան":

Կատալոնական ակումբը 2-3 հաշվով անակնկալ պարտություն կրեց եւ շարունակում է իր անկայուն ելույթները: Միեւնույն ժամանակ, Իսպանիայի գործող չեմպիոնները, որոնք փորձում են պաշտպանել տիտղոսը, հայտնվեցին ծանր կացության մեջ, քանի որ առաջին տեղում ընթացող Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» 7 միավորի առվելություն ունի, իսկ վաղը սեփական հարկի տակ ընդունելու է «Լեւանտեին»: Առավել քան հավանական է, որ առաջատարը հերթական 3 միավորն է վաստակելու՝ միավորների տարբերությունը հասցնելով 10-ի:




23-րդ տուր

ՕՍԱՍՈՒՆԱ  -  ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ`  3-2

1-0 - Դեյան Լեկիչ  (5'),  2-0 - Դեյան Լեկիչ  (22'),  2-1 - Ալեքսիս Սանչես  (51'),  3-1 - Ռաուլ Գարսիա  (56'),  3-2 - Տելիո  (73'):

http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/32293/




Նորից համոզվեցինք որ առանց Չավի և Ինիեստա գոյություն չունի Բարսելոնա, նույնիսկ Մեսսին է անզոր երբ դաշտում չկան նրանք: Դե ինչ ասեմ համբերություն Բարսելոնայի ֆանատներին, կտեսնվենք գալիք 2012-13 մրցաշրջանում  :Wink:

----------

Altair (14.02.2012)

----------


## Altair

> Իսպանիայի առաջնություն. 23-րդ տուր. Բարսելոնանայի վախճանը 
> 
> Ֆուտբոլի Իսպանիայի Պրիմերայի 23-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում քիչ առաջ Պամպլոնայում իրենց հանդիպումն ավարտեցին "Օսասունան" եւ "Բարսելոնան":
> 
> Կատալոնական ակումբը 2-3 հաշվով անակնկալ պարտություն կրեց եւ շարունակում է իր անկայուն ելույթները: Միեւնույն ժամանակ, Իսպանիայի գործող չեմպիոնները, որոնք փորձում են պաշտպանել տիտղոսը, հայտնվեցին ծանր կացության մեջ, քանի որ առաջին տեղում ընթացող Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» 7 միավորի առվելություն ունի, իսկ վաղը սեփական հարկի տակ ընդունելու է «Լեւանտեին»: Առավել քան հավանական է, որ առաջատարը հերթական 3 միավորն է վաստակելու՝ միավորների տարբերությունը հասցնելով 10-ի:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Նույն նախորդ տարվա նման է: Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն անցած տարվա Իսպանիայի Copa Del Rey-ի փոխարեն Ռեալը Լա Լիգան կտանի, իսկ Բարսան ՉԼ-ն և Copa Del Rey-ը:

----------


## Ozon

ի ուրախություն բազմահազար ֆուտբոլասերների` երկարատև ընդմիջումից հետո` այսօր կվերսկսվի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղարկությունը: 1/8 եզրափակիչ փուլի առաջին խաղային օրվա ընթացքում կկայանան երկու հանդիպումներ: Ընթացիկ խաղարկության իսկական բացահայտումը դարձած` Կիպրոսի “ՀԱՊՕԵԼ”-ը կհյուրընկալվի ֆրանսիական “Լիոնին”: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մյուս զույգին, ապա այստեղ միմյանց հետ կմրցեն ակումբներ, որոնք իրենց անուններով արդեն, իսկ շատ բան են ասում` “Բայեր 04 Լևերկուզեն” և “Բարսելոնա”:  

Խմբային փուլում ,սեփական հարկի տակ երեք խաղերում երեք հաղթանակ տոնած գերմանական ակումբին` այսօր սպասվում է բարդ և դաժան փորձություն: Լևերկուզենիցներին նախանձել չէս  կարող, քանի որ արդեն 1/8 եզրափակիչում նրանց մրցակիցը կլինի ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս` Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գործող գավաթակիրը:  Հարկ է նշել, որ ընթացիկ խաղարկությունում “Բարսելոնան” հյուրընկալվելիս` միջինը չորս գոլից պակաս, մրցակիցների դարպասը չի գրավում:

Ընթացիկ խաղարկության խմբային փուլում  ”Բայերը” երկրորդ անգամ կհանդիպի Իսպանիան ներկայացնող ակումբի հետ: Խմբային փուլում Ռոբին Դուտի սաները կարողացան իրենց թիկունքում թողնել “Վալենսիային”: Ինչ վերաբերվում է “Բարսելոնային”, ապա կարելի է ասել, որ թիմը կես շնչով հաղթահարեց խմբային փուլի արգելքը:



Երկու թիմերն էլ իրենց երկրների ներքին առաջնություններում, գրեթե ձախողվել են: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե ինչպիսի իրավիճակում է հայտնվել կատալոնյան ակումբը, ապա կարելի է վտահորեն նշել, որ “Բարսան” շեշտը դնելու է հենց Չեմպիոնների լիգայի վրա: Այս առումով “Բայերը” էլ ավելի բարդ կացության մեջ է: Թիմը Բունդեսլիգայում ակնհայտորեն չի փայլում, այլ ընդհակառակը շարունակում է հիասթափեցնել իր ցուցադրած արդյունքներով և ընթանում է 6-րդ տեղով:

Սակայն, երբեք պետք չէ խառնել ներքին առաջնությունները Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հետ, քանի որ այս մրցաշարը լրացուցիչ մոտիվացիա է, առանձնահատուկ տրամադրվածություն և ամեն ակումբի ու այնտեղ հանդես եկող ֆուտբոլիստի երազանք: Ուստի այդ պատճառով, պետք չէ թերագնահատել կողմերից և ոչ մեկին: Այն ,որ այս խաղում միանշանակ ֆավորիտը “Բարսելոնան” է` դրանում երկու կարծիք լինել չի կարող, բայց “Բայերը” այն թիմն է, որ երբեք և ոչ մի պարագայում չի սիրում հանձնվել: Դրա վառ ապացույցը, ընթացիկ խաղարկության խմբային փուլում` “Վալենսիայի” և “Չելսիի” նկատմամբ տոնած կամային հաղթանակներն էին: Այդ ամենը հաշվի առնելով,  ”Բարսելոնայի” ֆուտբոլիստները հավանաբար չեն փորձի թերագնահատել իրենց մրցակցին: Լևերկուզենցիներն  հատկապես ուժեղ են երկրորդ հարկում և չափազանց վտանգավոր ստանդարտ դիրքերի խաղարկումների ժամանակ,սակայն Բայերի “աքիլեսյան գարշապարը” կարելի է համարել կենտրոնական պաշտպանների դանդաղությունն ու նրանց կողմից հաճախակի կատարվող դիրքային սխալները: Խնդիրներ կան նաև դարպասային գծում, քանի որ թիմի հիմնական դարպասպահ` Ռենե Ադլերի բացակայության պայմաններում դարպասը վստահված է երիտասարդ և անփորձ Բերնդ Լենոյին, ով չնայած, որ խոստումնալից է, բայց ակնհայտորեն զիջում է իր փորձառու խաղընկերոջը, իսկ փորձի պակասը նմանատիպ մրցակիցների հետ խաղերում` վճռորոշ դեր կարող է խաղալ:  Մեծ կորուստ կարելի է համարել “Բայերի” կիսապաշտպանության առաջատարներից` Սինդեյ Սեմի բացակայությունը: Գերմանացի ֆուտբոիստը վնասվածքի պատճառով բաց կթողնի երկու ամիս, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ նա չի կարողանա մասնակցել նաև թիմերի պատասխան հանդիպմանը:  Այսօրվա “Բայերում”`ակնհայտորեն խնդիրները շատ-շատ են: Կկարողանա արդյո՞ք Լևերկուզենցիների մարզիչ` Ռուբին Դուտը վերածվել`Ռոբին Գուդի` դժվար է ասել, բայց մի բան հաստատ է` “Բայերը” պայքարելու է մինչև վերջ:



Հետաքրքիր փաստեր

•Թիմերը նախկինում  մի քանի անգամ մրցել են միմյանց հետ: Հետաքրքիր է, որ եվրագավաթներում “Բայերի” առաջին իսպանական մցրակիցը  եղել է հենց “Բարսելոնան”: ՈՒՖԵԱ գավաթի 1987-/88 խաղարկության 1/4 եզրափակիչ առաջին խաղում, գրանցվեց գոլազուրկ  ոչ-ոքի, իսկ պատասխան խաղում ` “Բայերը” հյուրընկալվելիս `1:0 հաշվով պարտության մատնեց “Բարսելոնային” և անցավ հաջորդ փուլ: Հետագայում նաև դարձավ գավաթակիր:

•”Բայերի” և “Բարսայի” մյուս հանդիպումը տեղի ունեցավ Չեմպիոննների Լիգայի 2001/02 խաղարկության խմբային փուլում: Լևերկուզենյան հանդիպումը ավարտվեց “Բայերի”` 2:1 հաշվով հաղթանակով,իսկ կատալոնյան խաղը` Բարսելոնայի նույն հաշվով հաղթանակով:

•Մյուս տարի թիմերի ճանապարհները նույնպես խաչվեցին խմբային փուլում, սակայն այս անգամ երկու դեպքում էլ(1:2,2:0) առավելության հասան կատալոնացիները:

•”Բայերը” կփորձի 10 տարվա ընդմիջումից հետո առաջին անգամ անցնել 1/4 եզրափակիչ փուլ: Վերջին անգամ Բայերը այդ փուլում հանդես է եկել 2001/02 մրցաշրջանում և նույնիսկ հասել է մինչև եզրափակիչ, սակայն այնտեղ` 2:1 հաշվով զիջել է Մադրիդի “Ռեալին”:

•Խմբային փուլում Ռոբին Դուտի սաները սեփական հարկի տակ անցակցրած երեք խաղերում տոնել են երեք հաղթանակ:

•Բայերը իսպանական թիմերի հետ խաղերում ունի դրական բալանս` 5 հաղթանակ,4 ոչ-ոքի և 4 պարտություն:

•Խմբային փուլում Բարսելոնան արտագնա երեք հանդիպումներում մրցակիցների դարպասը գրավել է 12 անգամ: Գվարդիոլայի սաները եվրոգավաթային վերջին` 9 հանդիպումներում մրցակցին զիջել են միայն մեկ անգամ:

•”Բարսելոնան” Գերմանիայում անցկացրած վերջին 7 խաղերի ընթացքում`4-ում տոնել է հաղթանակ, իսկ 3-ում ոչ-ոքի: Ընդհանուր առմամաբ “Բարսելոնան” գերմանական ակումբների հետ ունի դրական բալանս` 8 հաղթանակ,10 ոչ-ոքի և 5 պարտություն:

•Գավաթակիրների գավաթի 1978/79 խաղարկության եզրափակիչում “Բարսելոնան” հաղթանակ տոնեց Դյուսելդորֆի “ֆորտունայի” նկատմամբ:




Նյութը պատրաստեց` Արտակ Վահանսարյանը
Աղբյուր` HOTNEWS.AM

----------

Varzor (14.02.2012)

----------


## Altair

Խաղը ավարտվեց 1-3 Բարսայի հաղթանակով:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Նույն նախորդ տարվա նման է: Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն անցած տարվա Իսպանիայի Copa Del Rey-ի փոխարեն Ռեալը Լա Լիգան կտանի, իսկ Բարսան ՉԼ-ն և Copa Del Rey-ը:


Շատ վստահ մի խոսա, կարողա մի կերպ Copa Del Rey-ը տանի (չնայած դրա վրա էլ եմ կասկածում  :Wink: ) բայց Champions League կրելը երազի մեջ կտեսնեն և ամենակարևորը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի ծախված ներկայացուցիչներն ու Մեսսիի շորերը խնդրող ծախված մրցավարներն էլ չեն կարող փրկել Բարսելոնայի*տ*  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ վստահ մի խոսա, կարողա մի կերպ Copa Del Rey-ը տանի (չնայած դրա վրա էլ եմ կասկածում ) բայց Champions League կրելը երազի մեջ կտեսնեն և ամենակարևորը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի ծախված ներկայացուցիչներն ու Մեսսիի շորերը խնդրող ծախված մրցավարներն էլ չեն կարող փրկել Բարսելոնայի*տ*


Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնատում, ի կարծիքով արդեն շանսերը համարյա զրոյի են հավասատրվել` դժվար թե Ռեալը 4 անգամ պարտվի, կամ էլ այդքան ոչ ոքի խաղա: Չնայած դեռ լուրջ մրցակիցների հետ խաղեր ունի:
Իսկ ՉԼ-ում հաստատ ամենամեծ շանսերն ունի Բարսան` իրենց պես գնդակ պահող ու հավանական գոլի համար խաղացնող չկա:
Ու մրցավարճշմրցավար ստեղ կապ չունեն` ամբողջը մի մեծ, շատ մեծ, խոշոր բիզնեսի հետևանքներն է, որը ժողովրդական լեզվով կոչվում է "ղումար": Ու քանի բուքմեյքերները կան սպորտում արդարությունը միշտ կասկածի տակ է:

----------

Altair (17.02.2012)

----------


## Altair

> Շատ վստահ մի խոսա, կարողա մի կերպ Copa Del Rey-ը տանի (չնայած դրա վրա էլ եմ կասկածում ) բայց Champions League կրելը երազի մեջ կտեսնեն և ամենակարևորը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի ծախված ներկայացուցիչներն ու Մեսսիի շորերը խնդրող ծախված մրցավարներն էլ չեն կարող փրկել Բարսելոնային


Այս տարի Բարսայի միակ խոչնդոտն մրցավարությունն է, իսկ Ռեալինը Բարսան: Այնպես որ Բարսան լավ խաղով կարող է շրջանցել մրցավարական սխալները, իսկ Ռեալի համար լավ խաղ գոյություն չունի: Այ երբ որ Էլ Կլասիկոներում Ռեալի խաղացողներին կարմիր են ցույց տալիս *միայն* երկրորդ խաղակեսի ավարտից մի քանի վարկեան առաջ, բողոքներ չկան, իսկ ի օգուտ Բարսայի կատարված սխալներից(որոնց պակասից արդեն կարոտ է առաջանում :Jpit:  կան:
Ու դեռ ես Ռեալի երկրպագույից չեմ լսել հետևյալ արտահայտությունը. «Բարսան այս անգամ ուժեղ էր», դրա տեղը լսում եմ. «Սուդյան էր ելի լռիվ»(Խոսքը Ակումբում գտնվող Ռեալցիների մասին չե :Jpit:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ ՉԼ-ում հաստատ ամենամեծ շանսերն ունի Բարսան` իրենց պես գնդակ պահող ու հավանական գոլի համար խաղացնող չկա:
> Ու մրցավարճշմրցավար ստեղ կապ չունեն` ամբողջը մի մեծ, շատ մեծ, խոշոր բիզնեսի հետևանքներն է, որը ժողովրդական լեզվով կոչվում է "ղումար": Ու քանի բուքմեյքերները կան սպորտում արդարությունը միշտ կասկածի տակ է:


Շանսեր ունենալը դեռ չի նշանակում չեմպիոն կդառնա, հիշիր 2009–10թթ երբ նշածտ բուքմեյքրները Բարսելոնայի վրա ստավկա դրեցին իսկ արդյունքում Ինտերնացիոնալը լացացրեծ նրանց ի շնորհիվ Մոուրինյոյի  :Smile: : Այնպես որ սա ֆուտբոլ է իսկ հիսաթափություններն ու սուրպրայզները լի են պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլում:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այս տարի Բարսայի միակ խոչնդոտն մրցավարությունն է, իսկ Ռեալինը Բարսան: Այնպես որ Բարսան լավ խաղով կարող է շրջանցել մրցավարական սխալները, իսկ Ռեալի համար լավ խաղ գոյություն չունի: Այ երբ որ Էլ Կլասիկոներում Ռեալի խաղացողներին կարմիր են ցույց տալիս *միայն* երկրորդ խաղակեսի ավարտից մի քանի վարկեան առաջ, բողոքներ չկան, իսկ ի օգուտ Բարսայի կատարված սխալներից(որոնց պակասից արդեն կարոտ է առաջանում կան:
> Ու դեռ ես Ռեալի երկրպագույից չեմ լսել հետևյալ արտահայտությունը. «Բարսան այս անգամ ուժեղ էր», դրա տեղը լսում եմ. «Սուդյան էր ելի լռիվ»(Խոսքը Ակումբում գտնվող Ռեալցիների մասին չե


Ո՞նց կարող է Բարսելոնայի համար մրցավարությունը խոչնդոտ հանդիսանալ երբ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն աշխատում է նրանց օգտին: Ես չգիտեմ թե դու ումից ինչ ես լսում բայց երբ արժանավայել հաղթանակ է տանում ես շնորհավորում եմ նրանց բայց դե ոչ բոլոր հաղթանակներն են արժանի հաղթանակ: Մի խոսքով ինչ կա եղել է արդեն հիմա մնաում է սպասել ՉԼ ընթացքին ու տեսնել թե այս տարի ով արժանապատվորեն կդառնա չեմպիոն:

----------


## Altair

> Ո՞նց կարող է Բարսելոնայի համար մրցավարությունը խոչնդոտ հանդիսանալ երբ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն աշխատում է նրանց օգտին: Ես չգիտեմ թե դու ումից ինչ ես լսում բայց երբ արժանավայել հաղթանակ է տանում ես շնորհավորում եմ նրանց բայց դե ոչ բոլոր հաղթանակներն են արժանի հաղթանակ: Մի խոսքով ինչ կա եղել է արդեն հիմա մնաում է սպասել ՉԼ ընթացքին ու տեսնել թե այս տարի ով արժանապատվորեն կդառնա չեմպիոն:


Ինչքան հիշում եմ, մարդու զգայարանները միայն լսողականով չեն ավարտվում, տեսողականի նմանել ինչ որ բան կա, այնպես որ ես հիմա YouTube-ն քրքրելու հաավես չունեմ :Jpit:  Միհատ հարց տամ ախպերս. Դու Բարսայի այս մցաշրջանի քանի՞ հանդիպում ես դիել :Think:

----------


## Արծիվ

Մեծ հաճույքով պատասխանեմ հարցիտ ախպերս   :Hi:  
Մինչև հիմա անցկացրած 23 խաղերից երևի 3 կամ 4 խաղ չեմ դիտել և այդ խաղերն էլ ստիպված եմ նայել է քանի որ բարսան իմ *Չ*սիրած թիմերից մեկնա, կներես բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Մեծ հաճույքով պատասխանեմ հարցիտ ախպերս   
> Մինչև հիմա անցկացրած 23 խաղերից երևի 3 կամ 4 խաղ չեմ դիտել և այդ խաղերն էլ ստիպված եմ նայել է քանի որ բարսան իմ *Չ*սիրած թիմերից մեկնա, կներես բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի


Մրցավարական վորոշումների համա :Jpit:

----------

Արծիվ (25.02.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Էս ի՞նչ կարծրատիպ ա թե իբր մրցավարները օգնում են Բարսային.Կարող եմ բազմաթիվ դրվագներ հիշեցնել,երբ մրցավարները ակնհայտ օգնում են հենց ռեալին..Խետաֆե-ռեալ խաղն ել վկա.Ժամանակին ել նույնիսկ մրցավարներին որակազրկեցին ռեալին ակնհայտ օգնելու համար..Բարսելոնան պաշտոնապես ճանաչվել է Աշխարհի Լավագույն Ակումբ. Ու դա միայն Կատալոնացիների ցուցադրած հզոր խաղի շնորհիվ.Աշխարհում ամենագեղեցիկ խաղը էս պահի դրությամբ հենց Բարսելոնան ա ցուցադրում.

----------

Altair (26.02.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

http://www.firstrowsports.eu/

----------


## Արծիվ

> Էս ի՞նչ կարծրատիպ ա թե իբր մրցավարները օգնում են Բարսային.Կարող եմ բազմաթիվ դրվագներ հիշեցնել,երբ մրցավարները ակնհայտ օգնում են հենց ռեալին..Խետաֆե-ռեալ խաղն ել վկա.Ժամանակին ել նույնիսկ մրցավարներին որակազրկեցին ռեալին ակնհայտ օգնելու համար..Բարսելոնան պաշտոնապես ճանաչվել է Աշխարհի Լավագույն Ակումբ. Ու դա միայն Կատալոնացիների ցուցադրած հզոր խաղի շնորհիվ.Աշխարհում ամենագեղեցիկ խաղը էս պահի դրությամբ հենց Բարսելոնան ա ցուցադրում.


Ծիծաղալու բաներ մի ասա ու քո աշխարհի լավագույն թմի վերջը շուտով գալիսա:

----------

Սերխիո (02.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Ծիծաղելին էն ա,որ ոմանք չեն կարողանում ընդունեն Բարսելոնայի առավելությունը մյուս թիմորի նկատմամբ,պատճառաբանելով մրցավարներին,,էս վերյերս լսել եմ նաև Պլատինիի անունը,,որը պարզապես աբսուրդ ա..Չեք ընդունում մի ընդունեք,ձեր ընդունելը մեզ պետք չի,Բարսան ունի բազմամիլիոն եկրպագուներ,որոնք ընդունում հարգում,սիրում ու գնահատում են Բարսելոնայի ցուցադրած ֆուտբոլային արվեստը.Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք,մեկ ա,,Բարսան շարունակելու ա իր հաղթարշավը...Ավելի շուտ ռեալի կլոունադան կթռնի երկրորդ դիվիզիոն,,քան Բարսայի վերյը կգա... Ատլետիկո 1:2 Բարսելոնա..Շնորհավոր աշխարհի ամենաճաշակով մարդկանց` Բարսայի երկրպագուներին մեր թիմի հերթական հախթանակի կապակցությամբ.

----------


## Varzor

> Ծիծաղալու բաներ մի ասա ու քո աշխարհի լավագույն թմի վերջը շուտով գալիսա:


բոլոր լկավագույն թիմերի վերջը մի օր գալիս է: ոչ մեկն էլ հավերժ լավագույն չի լինում  :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (27.02.2012), Լեո (27.02.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

IFFHS-ն (Ֆուտբոլի պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան ) հրապարակել է ակումբների նոր վարկանիշային աղյուսակը:

Թարմացման ընթացքում հաշվի են առնվել 2011 թվականի մարտի 1-ից մինչև 2012 թվականի փետրվարի 29-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում ակումբների ունեցած ելույթները:

1. (1) «Բարսելոնա» (Իսպանիա) - 369
2. (2) «Ռեալ» (Իսպանիա) - 292
3. (3) «Վելես Սարսֆիլդ» (Արգենտինա) - 291
4. (4) «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ» (Անգլիա) - 255
5. (5) «Մանչեսթեր Սիթի» (Անգլիա) - 251
6. (7) «Ունիվերսիդադ դե Չիլի» (Չիլի) - 245
7. (8) «Ունիվերսիդադ Կաթոլիկա» (Չիլի) - 233
8. (6) «Սանթոս» (Բրազիլիա) - 231
9. (10) «Շալկե-04» (Գերմանիա) - 230
10. (14) «Կլուբ Լիբերտադ» (Պարագվայ) - 228

----------

Altair (03.03.2012), Varzor (05.03.2012)

----------


## Altair

> IFFHS-ն (Ֆուտբոլի պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան ) հրապարակել է ակումբների նոր վարկանիշային աղյուսակը:
> 
> Թարմացման ընթացքում հաշվի են առնվել 2011 թվականի մարտի 1-ից մինչև 2012 թվականի փետրվարի 29-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում ակումբների ունեցած ելույթները:
> 
> 1. (1) «Բարսելոնա» (Իսպանիա) - 369
> 2. (2) «Ռեալ» (Իսպանիա) - 292
> 3. (3) «Վելես Սարսֆիլդ» (Արգենտինա) - 291
> 4. (4) «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ» (Անգլիա) - 255
> 5. (5) «Մանչեսթեր Սիթի» (Անգլիա) - 251
> ...


Իսպանացիները ինչպես միշտ գլխավորում են: Կարող ենք հպարտանալ մեր ակումբներով, ուղղակի Բարսայի հեռավորությունը երկրորդ հորիզոնականում գտնվող Ռեալից փայլուն է, իսկ Ռեալի հեռավորությունը երրորդ տեղում գտնվող Վելես Սարսֆիլդից, ուղղակի բառեր չեմ գտնում մեկնաբանելու համար :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (05.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Իսպանացիները ինչպես միշտ գլխավորում են: Կարող ենք հպարտանալ մեր ակումբներով, ուղղակի Բարսայի հեռավորությունը երկրորդ հորիզոնականում գտնվող Ռեալից փայլուն է, իսկ Ռեալի հեռավորությունը երրորդ տեղում գտնվող Վելես Սարսֆիլդից, ուղղակի բառեր չեմ գտնում մեկնաբանելու համար


 Կարևորն այն է,որ Բարսելոնան արժանիորեն գլխավորում է ցուցակը

----------


## REAL_ist

Վայելեք, քիչ մնաց արքայի վերադարձին :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Վայելեք, քիչ մնաց արքայի վերադարձին


 Արքան աըստեղ է իր ողյ շքեղությամբ` ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ

----------


## Altair

> Վայելեք, քիչ մնաց արքայի վերադարձին


Ինչի արքատ ո՞ւր ա գնացել:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ինչի արքատ ո՞ւր ա գնացել:


 Անվերադարձ չվել ա սառը երկրներ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Altair (04.03.2012)

----------


## Altair

Իսկ հիմա խորհուրդ եմ տալիս վայելել 10-15 օրով, վնասվածքի պատճառով մեզ լքած Ալեքսիս Սանչեզի լավագույն դրվագները Բարսելոնայի կազմում՝

----------

ARam Grig (06.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Իսկ հիմա խորհուրդ եմ տալիս վայելել 10-15 օրով, վնասվածքի պատճառով մեզ լքած Ալեքսիս Սանչեզի լավագույն դրվագները Բարսելոնայի կազմում՝


  Հիասքանչ է :Cool:

----------


## Altair

> Հիասքանչ է


Մեծ կորուստ ա: Կարևորը շուտ ապաքինվի, նաև Վիլյան :Jpit:

----------

ARam Grig (06.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Մեծ կորուստ ա: Կարևորը շուտ ապաքինվի, նաև Վիլյան


 Վիլյան ապրիլի վերջում կգա,համ ել խոստացել ա Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի Եզրափակիչում խաղա :Cool:

----------

Altair (08.03.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչի արքատ ո՞ւր ա գնացել:


Հիմա ասեմ, Մեսսի ջան. մրցաշարային աղյուսակում ավանդաբար իրեն պատկանող դիրքն ա ազատագրել:

*Ռեալ............67
Բարսելոնա..57*

Էն աշխարհի "հզորագույն" ակումբը հեսա հեսա հասնելու ա Ռեալին:

----------

Moonwalker (06.03.2012), Varzor (06.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Հիմա ասեմ, Մեսսի ջան. մրցաշարային աղյուսակում ավանդաբար իրեն պատկանող դիրքն ա ազատագրել:
> 
> *Ռեալ............67
> Բարսելոնա..57*
> 
> Էն աշխարհի "հզորագույն" ակումբը հեսա հեսա հասնելու ա Ռեալին:


 Աշխարհի Հզորագույն ակումբը իր հզորությունը ապացուցում ա վերջին 13 Կլասիկոներում..Ունենալով 9 հաղթանակ ու ընդամենը 1 պարություն

----------

Varzor (06.03.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աշխարհի Հզորագույն ակումբը իր հզորությունը ապացուցում ա վերջին 13 Կլասիկոներում..Ունենալով 9 հաղթանակ ու ընդամենը 1 պարություն


Կլասիկոների վիճակագրությունը միայն ներկայացնում է թիմերի` միմյանց դեմ ելույթների արդյունքները: Իսկ այ բերածդ վիճակագրական վերջին փաստի թվային արժեքը բավականին արագ մեծանալու ա:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Կլասիկոների վիճակագրությունը միայն ներկայացնում է թիմերի` միմյանց դեմ ելույթների արդյունքները: Իսկ այ բերածդ վիճակագրական վերջին փաստի թվային արժեքը բավականին արագ մեծանալու ա:


 ԵՎ ոչ միայն Կլասիկոներով ա Բարսան ապացուցել այլ նաև վերջին տարիների անթիվ-անհամար նվաճած տիտղոսներով..Ինչ վերաբերում ա վիճակագրությանը,ասեմ որ հույսը լավ բան ա...Իսկ իմ կարծիքով դեռ երկա~ր ժամանակ սովորության համաձայն հենց առաջին փաստի թվային արժեքն է մեծանալու.. :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> ԵՎ ոչ միայն Կլասիկոներով ա Բարսան ապացուցել այլ նաև վերջին տարիների անթիվ-անհամար նվաճած տիտղոսներով..


Չգիտես ինչի այդ տիտղոսների ցանկում վերջին տարիներին բացակայում են Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնի և ՉԼ-ի հաղթողի տիտղոսները  :Wink:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Չգիտես ինչի այդ տիտղոսների ցանկում վերջին տարիներին բացակայում են Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնի և ՉԼ-ի հաղթողի տիտղոսները


 Varzor ջան.նախ մի հարց..Դու գոնե էս վերջին 3 մրցաշրջանները նայել ես՞.Կամ եթե չես նայել,տեղեկացված ես? Եթե հա,ուրեմն դու պետք ա տենց բան չգրեիր,քանի որ Բարսելոնայի վերջին 3 տարիների նվաճած տիտղոսների մեջ մտնում ա 2 Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի Գավաթ և 3 Իսպանիայի Առաջնություն.Բարսան էս պահի դրությամբ և Իսպանիայի և Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գործող Չեմպիոնն է.

----------

Lusinamara (06.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան.նախ մի հարց..Դու գոնե էս վերջին 3 մրցաշրջանները նայել ես՞.Կամ եթե չես նայել,տեղեկացված ես? Եթե հա,ուրեմն դու պետք ա տենց բան չգրեիր,քանի որ Բարսելոնայի վերջին 3 տարիների նվաճած տիտղոսների մեջ մտնում ա 2 Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի Գավաթ և 3 Իսպանիայի Առաջնություն.Բարսան էս պահի դրությամբ և Իսպանիայի և Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գործող Չեմպիոնն է.


Նամյոկս ճիշտ չես հասկացել: Ես վ երջին` 2011/2012թթ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն ոնց որ թե արդեն չի դառնա, ՉԼ-ում էլ շանսերն այդքան էլ մեծ չեն չեմպիոն դառնալու:
Արքայական գավաթն ել ձեռից բաց թողեց  :Wink:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Նամյոկս ճիշտ չես հասկացել: Ես վ երջին` 2011/2012թթ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն ոնց որ թե արդեն չի դառնա, ՉԼ-ում էլ շանսերն այդքան էլ մեծ չեն չեմպիոն դառնալու:
> Արքայական գավաթն ել ձեռից բաց թողեց


 Դու գրել ես *վերջին տարիներին*[/B],, վերջին տարիներին հենց Բարսան ա քո ասած Լիգաներում Չեմպիոն դարձել.Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանին,ասեմ որ դեռ Լա Լիգան ավարտված չի ու շանսեր միշտ էլ կան..Հետո էլ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գործող Չեմպիոն Բարսելոնան համարվում ա գլխավոր Ֆավորիտ ու շանսերն էլ լավ էլ մեծ են կարծում եմ..Իսկ Արքայական գավաթի մասին միտքդ չհասկացա,որովհետև Բարսան դուրս է եկել Եզրափակիչ և դեռ չի կայացել այդ խաղը.Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես,որ ասում ես ձեռքից բաց թողեց. :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> Դու գրել ես *վերջին տարիներին*[/B],, վերջին տարիներին հենց Բարսան ա քո ասած Լիգաներում Չեմպիոն դարձել.Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանին,ասեմ որ դեռ Լա Լիգան ավարտված չի ու շանսեր միշտ էլ կան..Հետո էլ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գործող Չեմպիոն Բարսելոնան համարվում ա գլխավոր Ֆավորիտ ու շանսերն էլ լավ էլ մեծ են կարծում եմ..Իսկ Արքայական գավաթի մասին միտքդ չհասկացա,որովհետև Բարսան դուրս է եկել Եզրափակիչ և դեռ չի կայացել այդ խաղը.Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես,որ ասում ես ձեռքից բաց թողեց.


Կներես, մոռացել էի որ վերջին տարիները 2011/12-ը չեն, այլ դրանից առաջվա տարիները  :Smile:  Դու էլ ես հավատում, որ 10 միավորի առավելությունը կապտանռնագույնները կչեզոքացնեն? Էդ  Նույնն ա, որ հավատաս, որ Ռեալը 4 խաղ տարվելու է, կամ էլ 5 խաղ ոչ ոքի խաղա: Հնարավոր է, բայց շաաատ քիչ հավանական:
ԳԻտեմ, որ ներկայիս գավաթը դեռ չեն խաղարկել: Բա անցածները? վերջինը 2008/9-ը չի տարել? (չնայած սուպերգավաթներն է տարել  :Smile:  )
Մի խոսքով` լավն են, բայց մեկ մեկ ընենց են ջղայնացնում....

----------

Altair (08.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Կներես, մոռացել էի որ վերջին տարիները 2011/12-ը չեն, այլ դրանից առաջվա տարիները  Դու էլ ես հավատում, որ 10 միավորի առավելությունը կապտանռնագույնները կչեզոքացնեն? Էդ  Նույնն ա, որ հավատաս, որ Ռեալը 4 խաղ տարվելու է, կամ էլ 5 խաղ ոչ ոքի խաղա: Հնարավոր է, բայց շաաատ քիչ հավանական:
> ԳԻտեմ, որ ներկայիս գավաթը դեռ չեն խաղարկել: Բա անցածները? վերջինը 2008/9-ը չի տարել? (չնայած սուպերգավաթներն է տարել  )
> Մի խոսքով` լավն են, բայց մեկ մեկ ընենց են ջղայնացնում....


  Հավատում եմ,բայց դե պարզա,որ շանսերը քիչ են..3 տարի անընդմեջ Չեմպիոնությունից հետո մի տարին կատաստրոֆա չի.Հա 2008/09 ա տարել.Դե ինչ Գվարդիոլան Բարսայի մարզիչն ա,16 հնարավոր տիտղոսներից 13-ը տարել ենք.. :Zagar:

----------


## Varzor

> Հավատում եմ,բայց դե պարզա,որ շանսերը քիչ են..3 տարի անընդմեջ Չեմպիոնությունից հետո մի տարին կատաստրոֆա չի.Հա 2008/09 ա տարել.Դե ինչ Գվարդիոլան Բարսայի մարզիչն ա,16 հնարավոր տիտղոսներից 13-ը տարել ենք..


Համաձայն եմ` ռեկորդային ցուցանիշ է  :Smile:

----------

ARam Grig (07.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Համաձայն եմ` ռեկորդային ցուցանիշ է


  Իհարկե :Smile:  :Smile:  :Ok:  *Visca el Barca !!!*

----------


## Altair

*Շնորհավոր*
Բարսլոնան *7-1* հաշվով ջախջախեց Բայերին: Մեսսիի *5* գոլերը և Տելյոի դուբլը Բարսայի համար շահեցին 1\4-ի ուղեգիր:
*Եվ ավելացնեմ, որ Մեսսին առաջին և միակ ֆուտբոլիստն է ՉԼ-ի պատմության մեջ, ում ստացվեց 5 անգավ գոլ հեղինակել մեկ խաղում, և այս պահին Մեսսի 12 գոլ 7հանդիպումում ցուցանիշով գլխավորում է ՉԼ-ի ռմբարկուների ցուցակում: Բռավո ՄԵՍՍԻ*

----------

ARam Grig (08.03.2012), Lusinamara (08.03.2012), Varzor (11.03.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Իսկապես, բռավո Մեսսի… էս տղան իրա գործից հաճույք ա ստանում, ամեն հաջորդ բան նախորդից լավ ա ուզում անի: Ու իրեն նայելը դառնում ա հաճույք… ապրես, որ խաղը գեղեցիկ էս պահում, արժես ամենալավ խոսքերի: Քեզ ունեցող, բախտավոր թիմիդ էլ շնորհավոր… 
Երեկվա խաղի բոլոր գոլերն էստեղ. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUh5_...eature=related

----------

Altair (09.03.2012), ARam Grig (08.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Աստված Բարսելոնայի կողմից է և նրա անունն է Լեո Մեսսի...*Երեկ Աշխարհի Լավագույն թիմը կրկին փայլեց...Խոսքերն ի զօրու չեն որպեսզի նկարագրեմ Բարսելոնայի հիասքանչ խաղը..Պարզապես պետք է կրկին անգամ շնորհակալությունս հայտնեմ Աստծուն,որ ծնվել եմ Կատալոնյան Հրաշքի ժամանակաշրջանում և վայելում եմ գեղեցիկը...Բարսան իր գերֆանտաստիկ խաղով հիանալի նվեր մատուցեց իր բոլոր երկրպագուհիներին Մարտի 8-ի կապակցությամբ և մենք նույնպես միանում ենք շնորհավորանքներին,բոլոր աղջիկներին մաղթելով երջանկություն ու Բարսելոնայի ցույց տված խաղի նման դրախտային գեղեցկություն. :Վարդ:

----------

Altair (09.03.2012), Lusinamara (08.03.2012), Quyr Qery (14.03.2012), Varzor (11.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ֆուտբոլի պատմության ու վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան հրապարակել է 21-րդ դարի Եվրոպայի լավագույն 600 ակումբների ցանկը, որը գլխավորում է կատալոնական «Բարսելոնան»:
> 
> 
> 600 ակումբների շարքում են 6 հայկական թիմեր, որոնցից ամենաբարձր տեղում է Երևանի «Փյունիկը», որը զբաղեցնում է 187-րդ հորիզոնականը: Ահա 21-րդ դարի լավագույնների տասնյակը.
> 
> 1.Բարսելոնա
> 2.Ման.Յու.
> 3.Արսենալ
> 4.Ռեալ
> ...


http://armsport.am/am/news/2/54/33925/

Շնորհավորում եմ կրկին անգամ պաշտոնապես Լավագույնը ճանաչված թիմի` Բարսելոնայի Երկրպագուներին այս ՀԶՈՐ փաստի առիթով..Ամենակարևորն այն է,որ մենք` Բարսայի երկրպագուներս,մեր աչքերով ու ուղիղ եթերով ենք տեսել ու վայելել,թե ոնց է մեր թիմը այս 21-րդ դարի տարիների ընթացքում դառնում Լավագույնը Մոլորակում..Ու մենք ոմանց նման ստիպված չենք հիշել անցած դարաշրջանի իրադարձությունները,որը կյանքում մեր աչքով ուղիղ եթեր չենք տեսել..Մենք տեսնում ենք հիմա ու վայելում Փառահեղ կատալոնյան ակումբի` Բարսայի Փառահեղ արդյունքները,որը ևս մեկ անգամ պաշտոնապես արձանագրվեց !!!

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Շնորհավորում եմ կրկին անգամ պաշտոնապես Լավագույնը ճանաչված թիմի` Բարսելոնայի Երկրպագուներին* այս ՀԶՈՐ փաստի առիթով..Ամենակարևորն այն է,որ մենք` Բարսայի երկրպագուներս,մեր աչքերով ու ուղիղ եթերով ենք տեսել ու վայելել,թե ոնց է մեր թիմը այս 21-րդ դարի տարիների ընթացքում դառնում Լավագույնը Մոլորակում..Ու մենք ոմանց նման ստիպված չենք հիշել անցած դարաշրջանի իրադարձությունները,որը կյանքում մեր աչքով ուղիղ եթեր չենք տեսել..Մենք տեսնում ենք հիմա ու վայելում Փառահեղ կատալոնյան ակումբի` Բարսայի Փառահեղ արդյունքները,որը ևս մեկ անգամ պաշտոնապես արձանագրվեց !!!


մոմենտ, մոմենտ. կխնդրեմ ածականները տեղերով չխառնել:  :Jpit:  Թե ինչ-որ վիճակագրական ծառայություն ինչ թվակաբանական հաշվարկները ա արել, ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում: Ամենատիտղոսակիր, ամենահարուստ, ամենահին, սրանք բնորոշումներ են, որոնք կարելի է օբյեկտիվորեն հաշվարկել, ինչպես նաև աշխարհի չեմպիոն, ՉԼի հաղթող: 

Բայց ինչ-որ բան *ամենալավ* անվանելը, դա արդեն ծիծաղելի ա ու ֆուտբոլի նկատմամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք: Նույնն ա ոնց որ Մայքլ Ջեքսոնների ֆաններին ասես լավագույնը Մոցարտն ա, կամ Բիթլզի սիրահարներին՝ լավագույնը Ռիհանան ա: Ֆուտբոլն էլ արվեստ ա, իսկ արվեստում լավագույնը որոշվում է ըստ ճաշակի:  :Smile:  

հ.գ. Բարսան, իմ *սուբյեկտիվ* կարծիքով, ներկա դրությամբ ուժեղագույն ակումբն է աշխարհում

----------

John (20.03.2012), Moonwalker (20.03.2012), Varzor (21.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> մոմենտ, մոմենտ. կխնդրեմ ածականները տեղերով չխառնել:  Թե ինչ-որ վիճակագրական ծառայություն ինչ թվակաբանական հաշվարկները ա արել, ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում: Ամենատիտղոսակիր, ամենահարուստ, ամենահին, սրանք բնորոշումներ են, որոնք կարելի է օբյեկտիվորեն հաշվարկել, ինչպես նաև աշխարհի չեմպիոն, ՉԼի հաղթող: 
> 
> Բայց ինչ-որ բան *ամենալավ* անվանելը, դա արդեն ծիծաղելի ա ու ֆուտբոլի նկատմամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք: Նույնն ա ոնց որ Մայքլ Ջեքսոնների ֆաններին ասես լավագույնը Մոցարտն ա, կամ Բիթլզի սիրահարներին՝ լավագույնը Ռիհանան ա: Ֆուտբոլն էլ արվեստ ա, իսկ արվեստում լավագույնը որոշվում է ըստ ճաշակի:  
> 
> հ.գ. Բարսան, իմ *սուբյեկտիվ* կարծիքով, ներկա դրությամբ ուժեղագույն ակումբն է աշխարհում


 Նախ ասեմ, որ սա «ինչ որ վիճակագրական ծառայություն» չի,սա IFFHS-ն ա` Ֆուտբոլի պատմության ու վիճակագրության համար 1 միջազգային ֆեդերացիան է  !!! Ես համամիտ եմ և կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ գիտեն,որ յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի սեփական ճաշակ ու կարծիք,բայց օրինակ հենց կոնկրետ ֆուտբոլում եթե մեկի համար լավագույնն է մի թիմը,մյուսի համար էն մյուս թիմը,ապա էն մյուս թիմի երկրպագուները (տվյալ դեպքում Բարսելոնայի) սեփական կարծիքից զատ ունեն նաև պաշտոնական ապացույց,որը վերևում ես արդեն գրեցի..Էտ ա ամբողջ իմաստը..Ամենալավ կամ լավագույն ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ ավելի շատ տիտղոսներ տարած ու լավագույն խաղ ցույց տված թիմը.Ու այս կազմակերպությունն էլ հենց այդ ֆակտորներն է հաշվի առել ու կազմել ցուցակը: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա քո նշած երաժիշտներին,ապա ասեմ որ ինչպես գիտես Ջեքսոնն ու Մոցարտը կամ Բիթլզն ու Ռիհաննան իրարից լրիվ տարբեր ոճեր են և չեն կարող համեմատվել.

----------


## Sagittarius

Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ գրառմանս շնորհակալություն տված Ռեալի ֆաները շնորհակալություն կտային, եթե նույն բանը ասեի Ռեալի՝ 20րդ դարի լավագյուն ակումբի /ըստ վիճակագրության/ անիմաստ կոչման վերաբերյալ:  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (21.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Լավագույնի նվերը Լավագույնին!  Լեո Մեսսին Բարսայի Լեգենդ` Ռոնալդինյոյի ծննդյան օրը շնորհավորեց մեգա-յուրահատուկ կերպով.Լեոն հերթական անգամ հեթ-տրիկ հեղինակելով, դարձավ փառահեղ ռեկորդի հեղինակ` հզոր ֆուտբոլային ակումբներից մեկի` Բարսելոնայի պատմության մեջ լավագույն ռմբարկու!..234 GOALS by *L*eg*E*ndi*O* Messi ! Շնորհավորում եմ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր սիրում են Բարսան և տեսնում ,զգում ու վայելում են, թե ոնց է իրենց աչքերի առաջ նոր ՓԱՌԱՀԵՂ պատմություն կերտվում...Gracias DIOS,Gracias Messi,Gracias Ronaldinho,Gracias BARCA!!!

----------

Lusinamara (21.03.2012)

----------


## John

Մեսիի ռեկորդները Ռոնալդինյոյի ծննդյան օրվա լավագույն նվերն էին  :LOL:

----------

ARam Grig (21.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Մեսիի ռեկորդները Ռոնալդինյոյի ծննդյան օրվա լավագույն նվերն էին


 Ես կասեի` Լեգենդի լեգենդար նվերը Լեգենդին

----------


## John

> Ես կասեի` Լեգենդի լեգենդար նվերը Լեգենդին


Եղբայր, բայց Ռոնալդինյոյին էդ ռեկորդից ի՞նչ... էդ իրան ի՞նչ նվեր, շատ էլ որ Մեսսիի պատանեկությունը Ռոնալդինյոյի գոլերին նայելով ա անցել

----------


## ARam Grig

> Եղբայր, բայց Ռոնալդինյոյին էդ ռեկորդից ի՞նչ... էդ իրան ի՞նչ նվեր, շատ էլ որ Մեսսիի պատանեկությունը Ռոնալդինյոյի գոլերին նայելով ա անցել


 Դե կարծում եմ Ոոնալդինյոն ավելի քան երջանիկ է տեսնելով իր հարազատ ընկերներից մեկի,նախկին թիմակցի և իր հարազատ թիմի հաջողությունները..Ռոնալդինյոն լինելով Բարսելոնայի լեգենդ նաև Բարսայի Երկրպագու է առաջին հերթին.

----------

Lusinamara (21.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ, երբ Լիոնել Մեսսին մեկ խաղի ընթացքում 5 գոլ խփեց, ITV4-ն արգենտինացու մասին վավերագրական ֆիլմ ներկայացրեց: 45 րոպե տևողությամբ տեսանյութն ընդգրկում է Մեսսիի կարիերան դեռ փոքր տարիքից, երբ նա ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում իր ծննդավայր Ռոսարիոյի դաշտերում, մինչև փառահեղ ներկա` որպես լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն աշխարհում:

Մեսսիի` ՖԱ Բարսելոնայի լավագույն ռմբարկու դառնալը նշելու համար, այդ հոյակապ տեսանյութը ներկայացնում ենք նաև Ձեր ուշադրությանը:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v08hv...layer_embedded

----------

Lusinamara (22.03.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին անգամ եմ ջնջում վիրավորական և ֆուտբոլի հետ կապ չունեցող գրառումները: Հաջորդ անգամ տուգանելու եմ ամենաքիչը 20 միավորով: Նեղանալ չկա:*

----------

John (07.04.2012), Sagittarius (06.04.2012), Varzor (10.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Բարեսլոնի չեմպիոնությունն արդեն մոտենում է, բայց այն ավելի շատ կախված է ոչ թե Բարսայի լավ խաղից, այլ Ռեալի սայթաքումներից: Ու Վալենսիայի հետ սայթաքումը չեմ կարծում, որ ռեալը կկրկնի:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Բարեսլոնի չեմպիոնությունն արդեն մոտենում է, բայց այն ավելի շատ կախված է ոչ թե Բարսայի լավ խաղից, այլ Ռեալի սայթաքումներից: Ու Վալենսիայի հետ սայթաքումը չեմ կարծում, որ ռեալը կկրկնի:


 Շատ քչերն էին կարծում,որ Ռեալը կսայթաքի Վիլլառեալի,Վալենսիայի ու Մալագայի հետ խաղերում,այն էլ սեփական դաշտում..Կապրենք կտեսնենք  :Smile:

----------


## ARam Grig

* Եվս մեկ պատմական ռեկորդ.*
 Բարսելոնան այս մրցաշրջանում արդեն 161 գոլ է հեղինակել, ինչը ռեկորդ է ակումբի ողջ պատմության մեջ: Հատկանշական է, որ ամենագոլառատ 3 մրցաշրջանները տեղի են ունեցել Պեպի օրոք:
4 գոլ հեղինակելով Սարագոսայի դարպասը, Բարսելոնան նոր ռեկորդ գրանցեց իր պատմության մեջ: Ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանի 54 խաղում թիմն արդեն 161 գոլ է հեղինակել, ինչը միջինը կազմում է 2,98 գոլ 1 խաղում: 2008/2009 մրցաշրջանի 62 հանդիպումներում կատալոնյան թիմի խաղացողները 158 գնդակ են ուղարկել մրցակիցների դարպասը (միջինը 2,54 գոլ 1 խաղում), 2010/2011 մրցաշրջանի 62 խաղերում Պեպի սաները 152 անգամ են վշտացրել մրցակից թիմերի երկրպագուներին (միջինը 2,45 գոլ 1 խաղում), իսկ 2009/2010 մրցաշրջանը վատագույնն էր Գվարդիոլայի օրոք` 138 գոլ 59 խաղում (միջինը 2,33 գոլ 1 խաղում):

Այս մրցաշրջանում, չնայած նրան, որ դեռ Լա Լիգան, Չեմպիոնների լիգան և Կոպա Դել Ռեյը չեն ավարտվել, Բարսելոնան 161 գոլ է հեղինակել: Այդ գոլերից 90 - ը խփվել են Լա Լիգայում, 33 - ը` Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, 23 - ը` Կոպա Դել Ռեյում, 8 - ը` Աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությունում, 5 - ը` Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթում, 2 - ը` ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի սուպերգավաթում:

Հարկ է նշել, որ Լիոնել Մեսսին ընթացիկ խաղարկությունում արդեն 60 գոլ է հեղինակել Բարսելոնայի կազմում, ինչը կազմում է այս մրցաշրջասնում թիմի գոլերի 37,26% - ը: Բացի արգենտինացուց, կատալոնյան թիմի կազմում ևս 19 ֆուտբոլիստներ են աչքի ընկել 2011/2012 մրցաշրջանում:

----------

Lusinamara (10.04.2012), Varzor (10.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ քչերն էին կարծում,որ Ռեալը կսայթաքի Վիլլառեալի,Վալենսիայի ու Մալագայի հետ խաղերում,այն էլ սեփական դաշտում..Կապրենք կտեսնենք


Հա, ես էլ էի կարծում, որ Վալենսիայի հետ գոլազուկ խաղ կխաղան, մանավանդ որ խաղը նայում ես` ուրիշ արդյունք ես ակնկալում:
Բայց դե Բարսան էլ մի երկու անգամ հավայի սայթաքումներ արելա` անմիտռ պարտություններ ու ոչ ոքիներ:
Ոչ թե բարսելոնին եմ շատ սիրում, չնայած որ շատ ուժեղ թիմ է, այլ Ռեալին չեմ սիրում  :LOL:

----------

Altair (16.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Հա, ես էլ էի կարծում, որ Վալենսիայի հետ գոլազուկ խաղ կխաղան, մանավանդ որ խաղը նայում ես` ուրիշ արդյունք ես ակնկալում:
> Բայց դե Բարսան էլ մի երկու անգամ հավայի սայթաքումներ արելա` անմիտռ պարտություններ ու ոչ ոքիներ:
> Ոչ թե բարսելոնին եմ շատ սիրում, չնայած որ շատ ուժեղ թիմ է, այլ Ռեալին չեմ սիրում


 Նկատվում ա :Smile:   Կան հզոր թիմեր,բայց չկան անպարտելիներ..Որովհետև մարդը ռոբոտ չի :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Նկատվում ա  Կան հզոր թիմեր,բայց չկան անպարտելիներ..Որովհետև մարդը ռոբոտ չի


Real-ը ունի շատ լավ խաղացողներ, բայց երբեք թիմ չեմ տեսել դրանց մեջ` թիմ չկա, զուտ անհատներ են: Բարսելոնի առանձնահատկությունն էլ այն է, որ կան հզոր անհատներ, որոնք *թիմային են խաղում*
Այ որ Մեսսին էլ թարգի անհատական շատ խաղալը, Բարսան ավելի հզոր կլինի:
Իհարկե, անպարտելի թիմեր չեն լինում, լինում են անպարտելի երկրպագուներ  :Wink:

----------

Altair (16.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Real-ը ունի շատ լավ խաղացողներ, բայց երբեք թիմ չեմ տեսել դրանց մեջ` թիմ չկա, զուտ անհատներ են: Բարսելոնի առանձնահատկությունն էլ այն է, որ կան հզոր անհատներ, որոնք *թիմային են խաղում*
> Այ որ Մեսսին էլ թարգի անհատական շատ խաղալը, Բարսան ավելի հզոր կլինի:
> Իհարկե, անպարտելի թիմեր չեն լինում, լինում են անպարտելի երկրպագուներ


 Varzor ջան ուղղակի մի բան կասեմ.Բարսելոնան 2011 թվականին խփել ա 170 Գոլ,որից դե պարզա ամենաշատ Գոլը Մեսսին ա խփել իսկ ամենաշատ Գոլային փոխանցումներն ինչ ես կարծում ով ա տվել?...Նույն Լեո Մեսսին,պատկերացնում ես Խավիից էլ շատ գոլային փոխանցումներ..Զուտ ստատիստիկային նայելով էլ կարելի ա հասկանալ,որ Մեսսին անհատական շատ չի խաղում մեղմ ասած: :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան ուղղակի մի բան կասեմ.Բարսելոնան 2011 թվականին խփել ա 170 Գոլ,որից դե պարզա ամենաշատ Գոլը Մեսսին ա խփել իսկ ամենաշատ Գոլային փոխանցումներն ինչ ես կարծում ով ա տվել?...Նույն Լեո Մեսսին,պատկերացնում ես Խավիից էլ շատ գոլային փոխանցումներ..Զուտ ստատիստիկային նայելով էլ կարելի ա հասկանալ,որ Մեսսին անհատական շատ չի խաղում մեղմ ասած:


Դե վիճակագրույթունը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իմ աչքերին չպիտի հավատամ :Wink:  Ինքը անհատական խաղով էլ հանդերձ փոխանցումներ ա կատարում:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Դե վիճակագրույթունը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իմ աչքերին չպիտի հավատամ Ինքը անհատական խաղով էլ հանդերձ փոխանցումներ ա կատարում:


 Որ շատ գոլ ա խփում շատերը մտածում են թե անհատական ա խաղում: Կարողա մի քանի տարի առաջ տենց էր,բայց հմի լրիվ հակառակն ա:Համ Գոլ ա խփում համ էլ սուր փոխանցումներ ա տալիս..Ֆենոմեն !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IswUbrveBnY

----------


## Altair

> Դե վիճակագրույթունը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իմ աչքերին չպիտի հավատամ Ինքը անհատական խաղով էլ հանդերձ փոխանցումներ ա կատարում:





> Որ շատ գոլ ա խփում շատերը մտածում են թե անհատական ա խաղում: Կարողա մի քանի տարի առաջ տենց էր,բայց հմի լրիվ հակառակն ա:Համ Գոլ ա խփում համ էլ սուր փոխանցումներ ա տալիս..Ֆենոմեն !!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IswUbrveBnY


Խնդիրը ուրիշ բանում է: Մեսսին երբ գնդակը ստանում է, եթե հաջորդ խաղին ուշադիր հետևեք, ապա կտեսնեք, որ նա առաջին հերթին մոտ 270-աստիճանն է ուսումնասիրում, որպեսզի գտնի ընկերոջը, բայց ոչ միշտ է նրան նկատում, որովհետև Մեսսիին պետք մեկ հոգի խաղընկեր, որը իր հետ կմասնակցի հարձակմանը(ավելի ճիշտ արագաշարժ խաղընկեր( ապագայում դա կարող է լինել Տելլոն)):

----------

ARam Grig (16.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Խնդիրը ուրիշ բանում է: Մեսսին երբ գնդակը ստանում է, եթե հաջորդ խաղին ուշադիր հետևեք, ապա կտեսնեք, որ նա առաջին հերթին մոտ 270-աստիճանն է ուսումնասիրում, որպեսզի գտնի ընկերոջը, բայց ոչ միշտ է նրան նկատում, որովհետև Մեսսիին պետք մեկ հոգի խաղընկեր, որը իր հետ կմասնակցի հարձակմանը(ավելի ճիշտ արագաշարժ խաղընկեր( ապագայում դա կարող է լինել Տելլոն)):


 Ես ել եմ կարծում, որ Տելլոն ՄԵԾ ֆուտբոլիստ ա դառնալու:Խոստումնալից սան ա: Լա Մասիա-յի ապագա աստղ-ն ա: Ֆուտբոլային դպրոց ունենք,աշխարհը չունի: :Zagar:  Հպարտ եմ մեր Լա Մասիա-յով: :Smile:

----------

Altair (17.04.2012)

----------


## Okamigo

Բարսայի ֆանատ եմ,բայց էլ չեմ դիմանում,Վալդեսը ... է,խի է միշտ ամեն ինչ հարամում,հենց նոր Չելսին գոլ խփեց Վալդեսի սխալ դիրքի պատճառով,ինչի էր տեղից դուրս եկել պաշտպանները չէին թողնի շատ մոտենա դարպասին

----------

Altair (25.04.2012)

----------


## Altair

> Սա Բարսայի ֆանի՞ խոսքեր են Ո՜նց ա երևում, որ կուրսում/դասարանում/շրջապատում գլուխդ կախել ես…
> 
> 
> Ես, քանի որ միայն Հոսին եմ ճանաչում որպես Չելսիի երկրպագու, միայն իրեն եմ շնորհավորում, մյուսները Բարսայի պարտություն ուզողներ են ուղղակի 
> Չելսին իմ սիրած թիմերից է,, եզրափակչում հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ափսոս մեծ կորուստներով անցավ…
> 
> Միևնույնն է՝ Բարսան ինձ համար անգերազանցելի է… և… մենք նման ենք մեր հաղթարշավով ու պարտություններով


Եվ որ բառիցս դա եզրակացրեցիք :Think: : Երևի իրատեսությունիցս :Jpit: : Ինձ համար, "սերը դեպի ֆուտբոլ" սահմանափակվում է "Բարսելոնայի շրջանակներում", և  ես այդ խաղում ոչ Վալդեսի և ոչ ել Մեսսիին եմ մեղադրում, մրցաշրջանը շատ դժվար ստացվեց, և Բարսան արդեն 3 գավաթ ունի այս մրցաշրջանում և, մեկում ֆավորիտն է( Copa Del Rey-ը): 
Իսկ ինչը վերաբեվում է գրառմանս, ապա դա ուղղակի վերնագրեր էին :Jpit: :

----------


## Varzor

ՄԻ բան չեմ հասկանում: բարսան ունի քչից-շատից նորմալ պաշտպանական գիծ, գիգանտ կիսապաշտպանություն ու հարձակում: Չեն կարողանում մի հատ էլ նորմալ դարօասապահ ճարեն? Ախր Վալդեսի արդյունավետությունը երբեք էլ բարձր չի եղել:
Երևի ուրիշ հարցեր կան, դրա համար էլ Վալդեսին պահում են  :Dntknw:

----------


## Altair

> ՄԻ բան չեմ հասկանում: բարսան ունի քչից-շատից նորմալ պաշտպանական գիծ, գիգանտ կիսապաշտպանություն ու հարձակում: Չեն կարողանում մի հատ էլ նորմալ դարօասապահ ճարեն? Ախր Վալդեսի արդյունավետությունը երբեք էլ բարձր չի եղել:
> Երևի ուրիշ հարցեր կան, դրա համար էլ Վալդեսին պահում են


Որպես կիսապաշտպան վատ չէր նայվում :Jpit:  Վալդեսը ուղակի կայուն չի խաղում: Օրինակ` Իսպանիայի Սուպեր Գավաթում նա արժանի խաղաց, ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի եզրափակչում(երկուսում էլ` 2009-ին ել, 2011-ին ել) արժանի խաղաց, Ատլետիկոի հետ նա բառից բուն իմաստով հաղթանակ բերեց իր թիմին: Բայց ոչ կայուն:
Բարսայի դպոցում պետք է դարպասապահներին ուշադրություն դարձնեն:

----------

Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

_Բրիտանական մամուլը տեղեկացնում է, որ իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» 41-ամյա գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան որոշել է ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո հեռանալ թիմից:

 Իր որոշման մասին Գվարդիոլան արդեն տեղեկացրել է կատալոնական ակումբի ղեկավարությանը:

Իսկ իր ապագայի մասին իսպանական գրանդի մարզիչը կխոսի ուրբաթ օրը կայանալիք մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ_:

tert.am

----------

Varzor (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուսա

> _Բրիտանական մամուլը տեղեկացնում է, որ իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» 41-ամյա գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան որոշել է ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո հեռանալ թիմից:
> 
>  Իր որոշման մասին Գվարդիոլան արդեն տեղեկացրել է կատալոնական ակումբի ղեկավարությանը:
> 
> Իսկ իր ապագայի մասին իսպանական գրանդի մարզիչը կխոսի ուրբաթ օրը կայանալիք մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ_:
> 
> tert.am


Ամեն տեղ մի բան ա գրած, ես կարդացել եմ, որ վաղն ա ասելու, թե ինչ ա որոշել...

----------


## ARam Grig

էսօր ա ասելու վերջնական որոշումը...Մենք պարտավոր ենք հարգել իրա որոշումը:Անկախ նրանից թե ինչ կլինի,մենք անչափ,ավելին քան ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼ ենք իր կատարած փառահեղ աշխատանքի համար,որ նա արել է մեր թիմի համար: Gracias Pep ! Դու միշտ կլինես մեր սրտերում...

----------


## ARam Grig

Գվարդիոլան իմ համար խելացի,կոռռեկտ,պատասխանատու ու ամենակարևորը համեստ մարդու *իդեալ* ա: Ինքը չափազանց կարևոր ֆուտբոլիստ էր Բարսելոնայի կազմում ու չափազանց օգտակար մարզիչ:

----------

Inna (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

կարծում եմ որ Բարսելոնան հիանալի ակումբ է , հուսով եմ երբեք իր դիրքերը չի զիճի :Hands Up:  :Cool: Բարսելոնա միշտ առաջ

----------

ARam Grig (27.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> կարծում եմ որ Բարսելոնան հիանալի ակումբ է , հուսով եմ երբեք իր դիրքերը չի զիճիԲարսելոնա միշտ առաջ


  Բարսելոնան Ավելին քան Հիանալի ակումբ է  :Smile:

----------


## ARam Grig

Բարսայի ֆաներ ջան մոտ 50 րոպեից Գվարդիոլան հայտնելու ա իր պաշտոնական որոշումը,,այս լինկով կարող եք ուղիղ եթեր հետևել մամլո-ասուլիսին

----------


## Varzor

> Բարսելոնան Ավելին քան Հիանալի ակումբ է


Էդ որնա? Մի յաշիկ նաղդ պիվեն?  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Բարսելոնան Ավելին քան Հիանալի ակումբ է


Լիովին համաձայն եմ  :Smile: 

հատկապես որ ւնի այնպիսի ֆւտբոլային մարզիչ ինչպիսին է Գվաևդիոլան  :Cool:

----------

ARam Grig (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ամեն տեղ մի բան ա գրած, ես կարդացել եմ, որ վաղն ա ասելու, թե ինչ ա որոշել...


Էդ "վաղը" ուրբաթն ա  :Smile:  այսինքն՝ էսօր ու հենց նոր Ռոյթերսը հայտնեց. Գվարդիոլան հեռացավ "Բարսելոնից", մինչև սեզոնի ավարտը մարզիչի պարտականությունները կկատարի Վիլլանովան… Պեպին հաջողություններ իր բռնած գործերում

----------


## Ամմէ

այյյյ քեզ բան ,  չգիտեի :իսկ էտ դեպում որ ակումբում է լինեու Գվարդիոլան :Think: ??????

----------


## Ռուսա

էէէ գոնե մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը մնար....  :Sad:

----------


## ARam Grig

13 Չեմպիոնություն,13 Տիտղոս,13 Գավաթ...Գվարդիոլան Բարսելոնայի խաղը հասցրել էր ԻԴԵԱԼԱԿԱՆ մակարդակի...Շնորհակալ ենք քեզնից ՊԵՊ ! Շնորհակալ ենք ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻ համար,քանի որ դու բառիս բուն իմաստով *ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ* արել ես մեր Բարսայի համար: Դու գնում ես ակումբից,բայց հավերժ կմնաս մեր սրտերում...Ու միշտ հիշիր դու ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆՆ ԵՍ !!!  

Muchos Gracias Josep Guardiola !

----------

Inna (27.04.2012), Lusinamara (27.04.2012), Varzor (27.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Շնորհակալ ենք քեզնից,ուսուցիչ !!!  Լավ մարդու ու Լավագույն մարզչի ԷՏԱԼՈՆ !

----------


## ARam Grig

> էէէ գոնե մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը մնար....


 Մինչև սեզոնի ավարտը մնալու ա Ռուզ ջան: Գվարդիոլան դեռ հնարավորություն ունի 14-րդ Տիտղոսը բերի մեր տուն` FC BARCELONA :Cool:  : Իսպանիայի Գավաթի Ֆինալում Մադրիդի Վիսենտե Կալդերոն մարզադաշտում կմրցենք բասկերի դեմ Բիլբաոյից:
Ընդհանուր դեռ 5 Մեծագույն խաղ ա մնացել էս սեզոնում...Ասում եմ մեծագույն,քանի որ դա վերջին 5 խաղերն ա Փառահեղ թիմի` *Պեպ-Թիմի*: Բարսելոնայի պատմության մեջ Լավագույն Թիմի: Պետք ա վայելել Գվարդիոլայի ներկայությունը... !!!

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

_Pep Guardiola has announced to the president and squad that he will not be staying at FC Barcelona after June 30, when his present contract ends_.
Պեպ Գվարդիոլան Բարսելոնա ակումբի նախագահին և թիմին հայտնել է, որ իր պայմանագրի ավարտից հետո (հունիս 30) կհեռանա ակումբից:

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/football/...rca-on-june-30

----------


## ARam Grig

Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի հրաժարականի փաստը ցնցեց ամբողջ ֆուտբոլային աշխարհին:

Նրանք, ովքեր նույնիսկ չէին էլ երկրպագում «Բարսային», արցունքներով ճանապարհեցին կենդանի լեգենդին:

Պեպի մասին արդեն հասցրել են խոսել Արսեն Վենգերը, Խրիստո Ստոյչկովը և Վիսենտե դել Բոսկեն:

*«Ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում «Բարսելոնայի» փիլիսոփայությունը մնում է ամենահզորը: Այդ փիլիսոփայությունը Կատալոնական ակումբին թույլ տվեց հաղթանակած քայլել ամբողջ աշխարհում:

Ես չէի ցանկանա, որ Գվարդիոլան լքեր ակումբը, բայց ես հարգում եմ նրա որոշումը եւ հասկանում եմ նրան: Հնարավոր չէ մշտապես աշխատել մեկ շնչով: Կողքից սթրեսը չի երևում: Գվարդիոլան իմ իմացած մարզիչներից մեծագույնն է: Հուսով եմ` մեկ տարի հետո նա կվերադառնա եւ կշարունակի իր հրաշալի աշխատանքը»,-ասել է Վենգերը:*

«Այսօր տխուր օր էր բոլորի համար: Տրամադրության անկում ունեցա, երբ հասկացա, որ Պեպն արդեն հեռացել է: Հեռանում է «Բարսելոնայի» լեգենդը, Յոհան  Կրուիֆֆի  ժամանակաշրջանի վերջին մոհիկանը: Բացառված չէ, որ Գվարդիոլան չէր զգում ակումբի սերը անհրաժեշտ չափով: Ամեն դեպքում «Բարսելոնան» աշխարհի լավագույն թիմն է»,-ասել է Խրիստո Ստոյչկովը:

«Դա Պեպի գործն է: Ես նրան հասկանում եմ և ամենալավ բաներն եմ մաղթում: Մնացածներին մնում է միայն համակերպվել դրա հետ, քանի որ Խոսեպը միայն սրտանց է ամեն ինչ անում: Նա ծանրութեթև է արել և որոշել է, թե ինչպես լավ կլինի իր և թիմի համար: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Տիտո Վիլանովայի նշանակմանը, ապա ես այդ մարդը չեմ, որ պետք է ակումբների ներքին գործերի վերաբերյալ գնահատականներ տա»,-եզրափակել է Վիսենտե դել Բոսկեն:

armbarca.com

----------


## ARam Grig

Ռայո Վալյեկանո 0:7 Բարսելոնա..Բարսան ցույց տվեց իրան հատուկ` Ֆենոմենալ խաղը: Այս խաղը ուղղակի շեշտում եմ մենակ մի բանի համար...Լեո Մեսսին կրկին անգամ առանց Խավի փայլեց,,խաղը ինքն էր կառուցում,հրաշք Գոլային պասեր,Գոլեր,մի խոսքով ՕԳԳ-ն 100 էր ու այդ ամենը առանց Խավի ու Ինիեստա : Էս սեզոնում արդեն շատ խաղեր են եղել,որ Լեոն առանց իրանց Ֆանտաստիկ խաղ ա ցույց տալիս: Նենց որ ով ասի Մեսսին առանց Խավի չի խաղում ինքը կամ 1) Բարսայի խաղերը չի նայում,տեղյակ չի  2) Ինքը իրա տեսածին չի հավատում,կամ էլ հավատում ա,բայց ուրիշ բան ա ասում,մի խոսքով ինքը իրան խաբում ա. 3)Փաստերն անտեսում ա: Լիքը ապացույցներ,վիդեոներ ՅուԹուբախառը ամեն ինչ կա,որտեղ Մեսսին Փայլել ա առանց Խավի !!!

----------

Altair (01.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Լիոնել Մեսսին հեթ - տրիկ ձևակերպեց Մալագայի դեմ խաղում և գերազանցեց Գերդ Մյուլլերի շուրջ 40 տարվա ռեկորդը: Արգենտինացին այս մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում արդեն 68 գոլ է հեղինակել և 1 գնդակով գերազանցում է գերմանացուն:*
Մեսսին 21 - րդ դարի "թնդանոթն է": Նա գերազանցել է Մյուլլերին, ով 1972/1973 թվականների մրցաշրջանում` Բավարիայի կազմում, 67 անգամ էր գրավել մրցակիցների դարպասը: Այդ 67 գոլերից 26 - ը նա հեղինակել էր Գերմանիայի առաջնությունում, 12 - ը` Լիգայի գավաթում, 7 - ը` Գերմանիայի գավաթում, 12 - ը` Եվրոպական չեմպիոնների գավաթում (այժմյան Չեմպիոնների լիգան): Մյուլլերն այդքան գոլ հեղինակել է 49 խաղում (միջինը 1.37 գոլ 1 խաղում):

*Գոլեր բոլոր մրցաշարերում*

39 տարի անց Մեսսին 68 գոլ խփեց 57 խաղում (միջինը 1.19 գոլ 1 խաղում): Արգենտինացին աչքի է ընկել այն բոլոր մրցաշարերում, որոնց այս մրցաշրջանում մասնակցել է Բարսելոնան: 46 գոլ Լեոն խփել է Լա Լիգայում, 14 գոլ` Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, 3 գոլ` Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթում, 2 - ական գոլ` ԱԱԱ - ում և Կոպա Դել Ռեյում, 1 գոլ էլ` ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի սուպերգավաթում:

Արժե նշել, որ Մեսսին դեռ հնարավորություն ունի էլ ավելի մեծացնելու իր գոլերի թիվը, քանզի Բարսելոնան այս մրցաշրջանում ևս 3 խաղ պետք է անցկացնի Էսպանյոլի, Բետիսի ու Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոյի դեմ:

Ահա Մեծագույնի Գոլերը այս մրցաշրջանում,որոնց քանակը կարող է ավելի շատանալ)))




Առաջին երեքը կարծում եմ ավելի շատ կուրախացնի Բարսամաններն,քանի որ Լեոն ծակում է Մադրիդի դարպասը: Շքեղ Գոլեր. . .

----------

Altair (08.05.2012), Lusinamara (04.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Լեո Մեսսին 2 - րդ անգամ արժանացավ Պիչիչի մրցանակին:* Նա 37 խաղում խփեց *50* գոլ և 9 գնդակով գերազանցեց նախորդ տարի Ռոնալդոյի սահմանած ռեկորդը: Այդպիսով, պատմության մեջ 11 - րդ անգամ Պիչիչիին արժանացավ Բարսայի խաղացողը:

Մարիանո Մարտինից մինչ Լեո Մեսսի

Լեո Մեսսին 4 գոլով գերազանցեց 2 - րդ տեղում ընթացող Ռոնալդոյին: 3 - րդ հորիզոնականում գտնվող Ֆալկաոն արգենտինացուն զիջեց 27 գնդակով: Սա Բարսայի 10 համարի 2 - րդ Պիչիչին է: Առաջինը եղել է 2009/2010 մրցաշրջանում, երբ Լա Լիգայի 35 խաղում նա 34 գոլ է հեղինակել:

Մինչ Մեսսիի 2 Պիչիչիները, ակումբի խաղացողները ևս 9 անգամ հասել են նման հաջողության: Այդ ֆուտբոլիստներն են` Մարիո Մարտին (1942/1943, 32 գոլ), Սեզար Ռոդրիգեզ (1948/1949, 28 գոլ), Կայետանո Ռե (1964/1965, 25 գոլ), Կարլես Ռեկսաչ (1970/1971, 17 գոլ), Յոհան Կրանկլ (1978/1979, 29 գոլ), Էնրիկե Քուինի (1980/1981 և 1981/1982, 20 և 26 գոլ համապատասխանաբար), Ռոմարիո դե Սոուզա (1993/1994, 30 գոլ) և Դե Լիմա Ռոնալդո (1996/1997, 34 գոլ):

Barca.am

----------

Varzor (14.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Լիոնել Մեսսին ռեկորդային 50 գոլով նվաճեց Պիչիչին: Այդ ցուցանիշը ռեկորդային է ոչ միայն Իսպանիայում, այլև ողջ Եվրոպայում:*
Ռեկորդներն ի զորու չեն դիմակայել Մեսսիին: Այժմ էլ նա ռեկորդակիր է Պիչիչիի և Ոսկե խաղակոշիկի համար մղվող պայքարում: Արգենտինացին Իսպանիայում գերազանցեց Ռոնալդոյի ռեկորդը (41 գոլ, 2010/2011), իսկ Եվրոպայում` Դուդու Գեորգեսկու ռեկորդը (Բուխարեստի Դինամո, 1976/1977, 47 գոլ): Լեոն գերազանցում է բոլոր հնարավոր ռեկորդները!

*Պիչիչիի ռեկորդակիրներ`*

*1. 50 գոլ - Լեո Մեսսի (Բարսելոնա, 2011/2012)*
2. 41 գոլ - Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդո (Ռեալ Մադրիդ, 2010/2011)
3. 38 գոլ - Հուգո Սանչեզ (Ռեալ Մադրիդ, 1989/1990)
4. 38 գոլ - Տելմո Զարա (Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո, 1950/1951)
5. 35 գոլ - Բելտազար (Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ, 1988/1989)
6. 34 գոլ - Տելմո Զարա (Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո, 1946/1947)
7. 34 գոլ - Հուգո Սանչեզ (Ռեալ Մադրիդ, 1986/1987)
*8. 34 գոլ - Ռոնալդո (Բարսելոնա, 1996/1997)*
*9. 34 գոլ - Լեո Մեսսի (Բարսելոնա, 2009/2010)*
10. 32 գոլ - Դիեգո Ֆորլան (Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ, 2008/2009)

Barca.am

*Ոսկե խաղակոշիկի ռեկորդակիրներ`*

*1. 50 գոլ - Լեո Մեսսի (Բարսելոնա, 2011/2012)*
2. 47 գոլ - Դուդու Գեորգեսկու (Դինամո Բուխարեստ, 1976/1977)
3. 46 գոլ - Հեկտոր Յազալդե (Սպորտինգ Լիսաբոն, 1973/1974)
4. 44 գոլ - Յոսիպ Սկոբլար (Օլիմպիկ Մարսել, 1970/1971)
5. 43 գոլ - Դորին Մատեուտ (Դինամո Բուխարեստ, 1988/1989)
6. 42 գոլ - Մարիո Ժարդել (Սպորտինգ Լիսաբոն, 2001/2002)
7. 42 գոլ - Էուսեբիո (Բենֆիկա, 1967/1968)
8. 41 գոլ - Հանսի Կրանկլ (Ռապիդ Վիեննա, 1977/1978)
9. 40 գոլ - Գերդ Մյուլլեր (Բավարիա Մյունխեն, 1971/1972)
10. 40 գոլ - Էուսեբիո (Բենֆիկա, 1972/1973)
11. 40 գոլ - Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդո (Ռեալ Մադրիդ, 2010/2011)

----------

Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Altair

*«Բարսելոնայի» նոր 2012/13 մրցաշրջանի մարզահագուստը | Նկարներ*
*Այսօր առավոտյան Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնան» և Ամերիկյան Nike ապրանքանիշը երկրպագուներին ներկայացրել են թիմի նոր` 2012/13 մրցաշրջանի տնային մարզահագուստը:

Մարզաշապիկը երկրպագուներին ներկայացվել էր դեռ վաղուց, սակայն այն ժամանակ ֆուտբոլասերները տեսել էին թերի դիզայնով մարզաշապիկներ:

Թևքերի և վզի մասը ամբողջովին կարմիր է: Շորտերը կլինեն կապույտ: Nike-ը ջանք չի խնայել մարզաշապիկի նոր` ավելի գեղեցիկ դիզայն ստանալ:

Մարզաշապիկի վրա կատարվել է վերջին սերնդի վերամշակված պոլիեսթերային փոփոխություններ, ինչը երբևէ չի եղել Nike ապրանքանիշի այլ մարզաշապիկների վրա: Այս կտորը մոտ 30 % քչացնում է ճառագայթային թափանցումը: Nike-ը սկսած 2010 թվականից սկսել էր պլաստիկ շշերից այսպիսի կտորով մարզաշապիկների պատրաստումը:*Nike_Better_World.v1337679943.jpegphoto_m2a_equip.v1337682508.JPG537463_308176632598123_183564685059319_704296_153176349_n.jpg149304_270324449732636_100002652481737_531056_357751299_n.jpg

----------

ARam Grig (22.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Այսօր Բարսելոնան ու Nike - ը MACBA կենտրոնում ներկայացրել են թիմի նոր մարզահագուստը, որը նախատեսված է 2012/2013 մրցաշրջանի համար:*
2012/2013 մրցաշրջանի Բարսելոնայի մարզահագուստն առանձնանում է նոր ու համարձակ լուծումներով: Կապույտ և կարմիր գույնները միաձուլված են իրար, ավելի կոնկրետ, գույններն աստիճանաբար են փոխվում և խորհրդանշում են այն, թե ինպես է ակումբը երկար տարիներ շարունակ տաղանդավոր խաղացողների բերել Լա Մասիայից, ովքեր խաղացել են փորձառու գերաստղերի կողքին ու աստիճանաբար զբաղեցրել նրանց տեղը:

*Կարմիր պարանոց*

Պարանոցի մասը, որը կլոր է, կարմիր գույն է, ինչը միաժամանակ դասական ու ժամանակակից տեսք է հաղորդում մարզաշապիկին: Պարանոցի հետին մասում Կատալոնիայի դրոշն է, իսկ ներքին մասում գրված է Mes Que Un Club (Ավելի քան ակումբ) արտահայտությունը: Այս անգամ կապույտ գույնն անհամեմատ ավելի մուգ է, ինչն առկա էր դարասկզբի մարզաշապիկներում: Խաղացողների անունները և համարները յուրահատուկ ոճով են գրվում, որոնք խորհրդանշում են կատալոնական ճարտարապետությունը:

*Կապույտ շորտեր կարմիր գծերով*

Շորտերը կապույտ են և պարունակում են կարմիր կողային գծեր: Գուլպաները նույնպես կապույտ են և ունեն նորարարական ներբան, որն օգնում է պահպանել հավասարակշռությունը: Նման գուլպաները բարձր են գնահատում ֆուտբոլիստները:

*Nike - ի նորարարությունները*

Մարզահագուստն իր մեջ չի ներառում միայն մարզական, ժամանակակից ու երիտասարդ տեսք: Nike - ն օգտագործել է նաև տեխնոլոգիական վերջին նվաճումները, որպեսզի առավել հարմարավետ ու արդյունավետ դարձնի մարզահագուստը:

*Էկոլոգիական հագուստ*

Մարզահագուստը պատրաստվել է վերամշակված պոլիեսթերից, ինչի պատճառով համարվում է Nike - ի բոլոր ժամանակների ամենաէկոլոգիական հագուստը: Բոլոր շապիկներն ու շորտերը պատրաստված են 13 շիշ վերամշակված ջրի օգնությամբ, ինչը նվազեցնում է էներգետիկ սպառումը 30% - ով` համեմատած ավանդական պոլիեսթերային գործվածքներին: 2010 թվականից ի վեր, Nike - ը 1115000000 շշից ավել վերամշակված ջուր է օգտագործել, որպեսզի ստեղծի բարձր մակարդակի մարզահագուստ:

*Dri - FIT տեխնոլոգիա*

Մարզահագուստը պատրաստված է մի նյութից, որն այն դարձնում 23% - ով ավելի թեթև և 20% - ով ավելի ամուր, քան Nike - ի մյուս հագուստները: Այն իր մեջ ներառում է Dri - FIT տեխնոլոգիան, ինչը թույլ է տալիս խուսափել խոնավությունից և խաղացողին մնալ չոր ու թարմ:

Շապիկների և շորտերի առավել կարևոր մասնիկներից են T տեսքի ամրացուցիչները, որոնք մարզահագուստը դարձնում են առավել հարմարավետ: Խաղացողի մարմնի օդափոխությունն ապահովելու համար, Nike - ը լազերի օգնությամբ մարդու աչքի համար անտեսանելի անցքեր է բացել: Այդ անցքերն արված են մինչ գոտկատեղն ու ցանկացած պահի ապահովում են խաղացողի մարմնի օդափոխությունը:

Ավելացնենք, որ խաղացողները կկրեն Nike Pro Combat ներքնազգեստները, ինչը կապահովի լրացուցիչ հարմարավետություն և կպաշտպանի վնասվածքներից: (Barca.am)

*Մի խոսքով` Ավելին քան ֆորմա  Շատ Օրիգինալ ա*

----------

Altair (23.05.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վերջին տարիների ամենավատ մարզահագուստն ա։  :Bad:

----------

Kita (25.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Վերջին տարիների ամենավատ մարզահագուստն ա։


 Կատեգորիկ համաձայն չեմ !!! Էս տարվանից որ հաստատ լավնա

----------

Altair (23.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Կատեգորիկ համաձայն չեմ !!! Էս տարվանից որ հաստատ լավնա


ՄԻնչև չհագնես` հաստատ չես կարող ասել  :Wink:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Իսպանիայի արքայական գավաթի եզրափակիչ, "Ատլետիկ" - "Բարսելոնա" 0-3: Հանդիպման ելքը վճռվեց արդեն խաղասկզբից 25 րոպե հետո: Պեդրոն երկու գոլ(2, 24 րոպ), մեկն էլ Մեսսին (19 ր), Պեպին նվիրեցին 14-րդ տիտղոսը և նրա հրաժեշտի խաղը դարձրին տոն:

----------

Altair (27.05.2012), ARam Grig (26.05.2012), Lusinamara (26.05.2012), Varzor (29.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> ՄԻնչև չհագնես` հաստատ չես կարող ասել


 Ի նկատի ունեմ արտաքին տեսքը,դիզայնը  :Smile:

----------


## ARam Grig

*Եկա, տեսա, հաղթեցի: Թերևս, միայն այս թևավոր խոսքերով կարելի է բնութագրել այն, ինչ արեց Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան Բարսելոնայի ղեկին անցկացրած 4 տարիներին:*

Երեկ նրա վերջին նվաճումն էր` թվով 14 - րդը: Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստներն առանց դժվարությունների 0 - 3 հաշվով հաղթեցին Ատլետիկին և արժանապատիվ հրաժեշտ ապահովեցին Պեպի համար:
Barca.am








_"Չենք խոստանում տիտղոսներ նվաճել, բայց խոստանում ենք խաղալ այնպիսի ֆուտբոլ, որ մեզանով հպարտանաք", - ահա Գվարդիոլայի առաջին խոսքերը Բարսելոնայի գլխավոր մարզչի դերում:

Ընդամենը 4 տարում նա այնպես արեց, որ այս խոսքերը նույնիսկ մի փոքր զվարճալի են հնչում, եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե որքան տիտղոսներ է նվաճել Պեպի Բարսան:
_
Եկեք վերհիշենք նրա օրոք կատալոնական թիմի փառահեղ հաջողությունները


*Փառահեղ 4 տարիներ*

----------


## ARam Grig

Շնորհավորում եմ իսկական,մաքուր,ճիշտ,ազնիվ,համեստ,հզոր ու հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլը գնահատող մարդկանց Բարսելոնայի հերթական Տիտղոսի նվաճման առիթով: Բարսան հաղթեց իսկական ՊԵՊ-Թիմի նման,իր շքեղ խաղաոճով ու յուրօրինակ փիլիսոփայությամբ:Կարճ ժամանակահատվածում չափազանց գեղեցիկ ոճով վճռվեց խաղի ելքը և պատմության մեջ 25-րդ Իսպանիայի Գավաթը մերն Է !!! Այսպիսով Գվարդիոլան Բարսայի կազմում այս 4 տարիների ընթացքում նվաճեց իր 14-րդ Տիտղոսը: Փառահեղ թիմի Փառահեղ մարզչի Փառահեղ աշխատանք!!!

----------


## ARam Grig

Հենց այս պահին ուղիղ եթերով Կամպ Նոու մարզադաշտում նշվում ա Բարսելոնայի հերթական Տիտղոսի նվաճումը: Բարսայի Ֆաները կարող են վայելել այս հղումով

----------

Inna (02.07.2012), Lusinamara (27.05.2012)

----------


## Vaho

Բարսի նոր մարզաշապիկը շատ սիրունա  :Ok: 

picture.jpg

----------

ARam Grig (03.06.2012), Inna (02.07.2012)

----------


## Altair

Քիչ առաջ ավարտվեց Արգենտինա Բրազիլիա ընկերական հանդիպումը:
Արգենտինան հաղթանակ տոնեց 4-3 հաշվով, և խաղի լավագույն խաղացողն է Լեոնել Մեսսին, ով դարձավ հիթ-տրիկի հեղինակ:
Գոլերը՝
0-1 Ռոմուլո(Բրազիլիա) '23
1-1 Լեոնել Մեսսի(Արգենտինա) '31
2-1 Լեոնել Մեսսի(Արգենտինա) '34
2-2 Օսկար(Բրազիլիա) '56
2-3 Խալկ(Բրազիլիա) '72 
3-3 Ֆեդերիկո Ֆերնանդես(Արգենտինա) '76
4-3 Լեոնել Մեսսի(Արգենտինա) '85

----------

ARam Grig (10.06.2012), Inna (02.07.2012), Varzor (12.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Քիչ առաջ ավարտվեց Արգենտինա Բրազիլիա ընկերական հանդիպումը:
> Արգենտինան հաղթանակ տոնեց 4-3 հաշվով, և խաղի լավագույն խաղացողն է Լեոնել Մեսսին, ով դարձավ հիթ-տրիկի հեղինակ:
> Գոլերը՝
> 0-1 Ռոմուլո(Բրազիլիա) '23
> 1-1 Լեոնել Մեսսի(Արգենտինա) '31
> 2-1 Լեոնել Մեսսի(Արգենտինա) '34
> 2-2 Օսկար(Բրազիլիա) '56
> 2-3 Խալկ(Բրազիլիա) '72 
> 3-3 Ֆեդերիկո Ֆերնանդես(Արգենտինա) '76
> 4-3 Լեոնել Մեսսի(Արգենտինա) '85


Լեոյի վերջին Գոլը Ֆանտաստիկ էր.

----------

Inna (02.07.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Խաղացողները շնորհակալ են Պեպին*

*Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելը, մարզական փոխնախագահ Խոսեպ Մարիա Բարտոմեուն, մարզական տնօրեն Անտոնի Սուբիսարետան և առաջին թիմի բոլոր խաղացողները Բարսելոնայի ամսագրի հերթական համարում բացատրում են, թե ինչու են շնորհակալ Պեպին:

Սանդրո Ռոսել*. "Նրա համար, որ իրականցրեցիք մեր երազանքը և այն բոլոր պահերի համար, որ տվեցիք մեզ: Բարսան կա ու միշտ կլինի Ձեր տունը":

*Խոսեպ Մարիա Բարտոմեու.* "Նրա համար, որ Բարսան դարձրեցիր ավելի մեծ: Շնորհակալություն Պեպ քո նվիրվածության ու քո եռանդի համար":

*Անտոնի Սուբիսարետա.* "Երկար տարիներ շարունակ ժպիտ պարգևելու համար":

*Վիկտոր Վալդես.* "Շնորհակալ ենք ամեն ինչի համար, միստեր":

*Դանիել Ալվես.* "Այն ամենի համար, ինչ տվել եք մեզ խաղադաշտում և խաղադաշտից դուրս":

*Ժերարդ Պիկե.* "Այն ամենի համար, ինչ տվել եք մեզ օրեցօր, ինչպես նաև այն ամենի համար, ինչ մենք իմացել ենք Ձեզանից":

*Ֆրանսեսկ Ֆաբրեգաս.* "Ինձ հնարավորություն ընձեռնելու համար, որ դառնամ այս պրոյեկտի մի մասնիկը, ինչպես նաև այն ամենի համար, ինչ Դուք ինձ սովորեցրել եք"

*Կարլես Պույոլ.* "Մեզ ուղղություն ցույց տալու համար":

*Չավի Էռնանդեզ*. "Ֆուտբոլում կատարած հեղափոխության համար":

*Դավիդ Վիլյա*. "Բարսելոնայի 4 անմոռանալի տարիների համար":

*Անդրես Ինիեստա*. "Ամեն խորհրդի, ամեն որոշման և ամեն բառի համար":

*Ալեքսիս Սանչեզ.* "Ձեր վստահության և միասին նվաճած 4 մրցանակների համար":

*Լիոնել Մեսսի*. "Ընկերության և անձնազոհության համար, որ լինեն նման հաղթնակներ! Ես քեզ երբեք չեմ մոռանա:

*Տիագո Ալկանտարա*. "Նրա համար, որ ինձ սովորեցրեցիք վայելել ֆուտբոլը":

*Խոսե Մանուել Պինտո.* "Նրա համար, որ մեզ օգնեցիք աճել որպես մարդ և որպես պրոֆեսիոնալ, նրա համար, որ մեզ փոխանցեցիք Ձեր եռանդը, նրա համար, որ հավատացիք մեզ.... Շնորհակալություն ամեն ինչի համար!":

*Խավիեր Մասկերանո*. "Ինձ վրա նման ազդեցություն ունենալու, ֆուտբոլը տեսնելու Ձեր ձևի և Ձեր ղեկավարության համար":

*Սեյդու Կեյտա.* "Լավագույն վարքի համար":

*Սերխիո Բուսկետս*. "Նրա համար, որ մեզ թույլ տվեցիք լինել այսքան հաջողությունների մի մասնիկը":

*Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեզ.* "Այն ամենի համար, ինչ ինձ սովորեցրել եք, ինչպես նաև այն ամենի համար, ինչ հաղթել ենք միասին":

*Իբրահիմ Աֆելլայ.* "Վնասվածքի ժամանակ ինձ աջակցելու և հնարավորություն տալու համար"

*Ադրիանո Կորեյա.* "Ինձ հավատալու և այն ամենի համար, ինչ հաղթել ենք միասին":

*Էրիկ Աբիդալ.* "Ձեր վստահության համար, չնայած իմ հիվանդությանը: Ես երբեք չեմ մոռանա դա....

*Անդրեու Ֆոնտաս.* "Այն ամենի համար, ինչ տվել եք սպորտին, ֆուտբոլին և Բարսային: Հաճելի էր այս տարիներն անցկացնել Ձեզ հետ! Ես միշտ շնորհակալ կլինեմ":

*Իսաակ Կուենկա*. "Նրա համար, որ մեզ սովորեցրել եք ֆուտբոլ խաղալ լավագույն ձևով":

----------

Inna (02.07.2012), Lusinamara (15.06.2012), Ամմէ (07.01.2013)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Այսօր Տիտո Վիլանովան պայմանագիր է կնքել Բարսելոնայի հետ, ըստ որի մինչ 2014 թվականի հունիսի 30 - ը կլինի կատալոնական թիմի գլխավոր մարզիչը:*

Պայմանագրի ստորագրումը կայացել է այսօր` Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելի գրասենյակում: Տիտո Վիլանովան նոր պայմանագիր կնքեց և կգլխավորի կատալոնական թիմն առնվազն մինչ 2014 թվականի հունիսի 30 - ը: Պայմանագրի ստորագրմանը, բացի Վիլանովայից և Ռոսելից, ներկա են եղել ակումբի մարզական փոխնախագահ Խոսեպ Մարիա Բարտոմեուն, մարզական տնօրեն Անտոնի Սուբիսարետան և Տիտոյի գործակալը:

Բացի այդ, հայտնի է դարձել Տիտո Վիլանովայի օգնականի անունը: Այդ պաշտոնում տեղ կզբաղեցնի Խորդի Ռոուրան, իսկ Աուրելի Ալտիմիրան կլինի թիմի ֆիզպատրաստության մարզիչը:

Տիտո Վիլանովայի նշանակում Բարսելոնայի ղեկին կերաշխավորի խաղային մոդելի պահպանումը, որով կատալոնական թիմը հայտնի է ողջ աշխարհում: Տիտոն դարձավ Բարսելոնայի պատմության մեջ 16 - րդ կատալոնացի գլխավոր մարզիչը:


*Տիտո Վիլանովա. Ես հպարտ եմ
Տիտո Վիլանովան գիտակցում է, որ շատ մեծ մարտահրավեր է ընդունում, սակայն դա նրան չի վախեցնում: Բարսայի նորանշանակ գլխավոր մարզիչը խոստացել է, որ իրենք կպայքարեն բոլոր տիտղոսների համար:*

Տիտո Վիլանովան որպես Բարսելոնայի գլխավոր մարզիչ իր առաջին մամլո ասուլիսը սկսեց, շնորհակալություն հայտնելով ակումբի նախագահին, Տնօրենների խորհդրդին և ակումբի մարզական բաժնի անդամներին. "Ես հպարտ եմ, որ նրանք ինձ են ընտրել: Ես ինձ ուժեղ եմ զգում և շատ ոգևորված եմ": Նա գիտակցում է, թե ինչ մարտահրավեր է ընդունել. "Եթե ես ընդունում եմ այս մարտահրավերը, ապա դա այն պատճառով, որ շատ լավ ընկալում եմ խաղի այս ձևը և, բացի այդ, ինձ կարևոր եմ զգում այս 4 տարիների հաջողությունների մի մասում":

"Այդ 4 տարիները կրկնելը շատ դժվար է, շատ: Պետք է համընկնեն շատ հանգամանքներ: Մենք ոչ մի խաղ և ոչ մի մրցանակ կորած չենք համարի ու կփորձենք հաղթել այդ ամենը: Մենք գիտակցում ենք դժվարությունը", - հավաստիացրել է Տիտո Վիլանովան, ով բացատրել է, որ չի պատրաստվում շատ բան փոխել թիմում. "Ես համաձայնել եմ այն որոշումների մեծամասնության հետ, որոնք ընդունվել են մինչ այսօր: Հետևաբար, աշխատելաոճը նման կլինի, ինչպես մարզումների, այդպես էլ մամլո ասուլիսների և տեղափոխությունների ժամանակ: Հիմարություն կլինի ինչ - որ բան փոխել այժմ":

*Կփորձի լավագույնս կատարել իր աշխատանքը*

Տիտոն, ով խոստովանել է, որ դժվար էր հրաժարվել Բարսան գլխավորելու հնարավորությունից, ասել է. "Ես հասկանում եմ բոլոր համեմատությունները, բայց չեմ եկել այստեղ, որպեսզի մրցակցեմ որևէ մեկի հետ: Ես կփորձեմ օգուտ տալ թիմին իմ աշխատանքով, դրան տրամադրելով շատ ժամանակ": "Ես խոսել եմ իմ բժիշկների հետ և բոլորն ասել են, որ ես հաղթահարել եմ իմ հիվանդությունը: Ես լի եմ իմ աշխատանքը կատարելու ցանկությամբ", - նշել է Վիլանովան և ավելացրել. "Մարտահրավերը շատ մեծ է, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե վերջերս ինչ էր եղել ինձ ֆիզիկապես, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ այս մարտահրավերն ավելի ծանր լինի":

"Ես գիտակցում եմ, որ, եթե հաղթենք, ամբողջ աշխարհը մեզ շատ կաջակցի: Եթե չհաղթենք, աջակցությունն ավելի քիչ կլինի: Բոլորս սովոր ենք այս իրավիճակին ու ցանկանում ենք տեսնել, որ թիմը խաղում է այնպես, ինչպես խաղացել է մինչ այսօր: Ես ոչ ոքից չեմ խնդրում լինել համբերատար", - բացատրել է Վիլանովան, ում համար մեծ նշանակություն չունի իր պայմանագրի ժամկետը (2 տարի). "Դա որոշակի կայունություն է հաղորդում ակումբին":

*"Իմ կապը Պեպի հետ կատարյալ է"*

Տիտո Վիլանովան շնորհակալություն է հայտնել Գվարդիոլային, ով իրեն մի քանի տարի առաջ հնարավորություն էր տվել վերադառնալ Բարսելոնա. "Նա իմ ընկերն է, գրեթե իմ եղբայրը.... Իմ կապը Պեպի հետ կատարյալ է: Հնարավոր է, որ ես այստեղ չլինեի, եթե նա հեռանար այլ թիմ: Ես այստեղ եմ, քանի որ ակումբն է այդպես առաջարկել, իսկ Պեպն ինձ քաջալերել է": Խոսելով իր ու Պեպի հարաբերությունների մասին, Բարսայի գլխավոր մարզիչն ասել է. "Պեպն ու ես ընկերական մթնոլորտում ենք աշխատել: 5 տարիների ընթացքում չի եղել ոչ մի դժգոհ դեմք և ոչ մի վիրավորական խոսք մեր միջև: Մենք շատ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ ենք":

Ինչ վերաբերում է Ռոսելի հետ իր ունեցած հարաբերություններին, Վիլանովան ասել է. "Հոյակապ հարաբերությունների մեջ ենք: Եթե այդպես չլիներ, մենք այստեղ միասին չէինք լինի":

*Խորդի Ռոուրան կլինի իր օգնականը*

Վիլանովան հաստատել է, որ իր օգնականը լինելու է Խորդի Ռոուրան. "Պետք էր մեկն իմ կողքին, ով կկարողանար անել այն աշխատանքը, որը ես ժամանակին էի անում: Խորդին, ով արդեն մարզչական կազմի մի մասն էր, կարծում եմ, որ արտակարգ մարդ է: Նրան եմ նաև ընտրել, քանի որ իմ ընկերն է, եթե այդպես չլիներ, նա չէր լինի իմ կողքին":

*Աբիդալի և Մեսսիի մասին*

Տիտոն նշել է, որ դեռ չի խոսել թիմի ավագների և մյուս խաղացողների հետ: Կոպա Դել Ռեյից հետո նա այցելել է Աբիդալին. "Նա մի փոքր նիհարել էր, բայց շատ ոգևորված էր: Նախ պետք է աստիճանաբար ապաքնվել: Բոլորը շատ գոհ են նրա ապաքինման գործընթացից":

Վերջում Վիլանովան խոսել է Մեսսիի մասին. "Իմ բախտը բերել, որ Լեոյին ճանաչում եմ դեռ երեխա ժամանակվանից: Ես շարունակում եմ ասել, որ նրա խաղում ոչինչ չի փոխվել: Նա շարունակում է նույնն անել: Նրա դիրքը նույնպես չի փոխվել: Ես ոչ մի խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: Նա այն խաղացողներից մեկն է, ում հետ շատ հեշտ է լեզու գտնել թիմի ներսում: Ես վստահ եմ, որ մենք իրար լավ կհասկանանք":

Barca.am

----------

Inna (02.07.2012), Lusinamara (24.06.2012), Ամմէ (07.01.2013)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Բարսելոնայի մարզական տնօրեն Անտոնի Սուբիսարետան նշել է, որ Տիտո Վիլանովային ընտրելու գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկը նրա համարձակությունն է:*

Տիտո Վիլանովային պաշտոնապես որպես Բարսելոնայի գլխավոր մարզիչ ներկայացնելուց հետո Սուբիսարետան բացատրել է, թե ինչու են իրենք որոշել Գվարդիոլային փոխարինել հենց Տիտոյով. "Ինչու՞ Տիտոն: Քանի որ նա համարձակ է` նա ընդունել է մեծ և պահանջկոտ մարտահրավեր, գիտի, թե որտեղից ենք եկել և ուր ենք գնում, ունի մեծ պոտենցիալ, գիտի ակումբի մտքերը և ապրել է ակումբի ներսում: Ինչպես Պեպն է ասել, հաջողությունները, որոնք արձանագրվել են մինչ այսօր, որոշ չափով Տիտոյինն են":

Խորդի Ռոուրան կլինի Վիլանովայի օգնականը, իսկ Աուրելի Ալտիմիրան` ֆիզպատրաստության մարզիչը: Սուբիսարետան ևս մի քանի փոփոխությունների մասին է հայտնել. "Խուան Կարլոս ՈՒնզուեն կդադարի լինել առաջին թիմի դարպասապահների մարզիչը: Դեռ չի որոշվել, թե ով է նրան փոխարինելու: Չի որոշվել նաև Խուվենիլ Ա - ի նոր գլխավոր մարզչի հարցը: Հենց որ հայտնի լինի, մենք կտեղեկացնենք":

*"Դանի Ալվեսը մնում է"*

Տիտո Վիլանովան հայտնել է, որ իրենք պատրաստվում են առաջիկա մրցաշրջանի համար թիմն ամրցնել միայն ձախ և կենտրոնական պաշտպաններով: Սուբիսարետան էլ իր հերթին խոսել է թիմի ավագ Կարլես Պույոլի մասին, ում պայմանագիրն ավարտվում է 2013 թվականի ամռանը: "Շուտով մենք կնստենք և կբանակցենք", - հայտնել է Բարսայի մարզական տնօրենը:

Խոսելով խաղացողների հնարավոր վաճառքի մասին, Տիտո Վիլանովան ասել է. "Դանի Ալվեսը մնում է: Այլ հնարավորություն չկա: Նա կարևորագույն խաղացողներից մեկն է, լավագույն ձեռքբերումներից մեկը: Եթե Կեյտան ցանկանա, ապա նա նույնպես կմնա": Բարսայի նորանշանակ գլխավոր մարզիչն ավելացրել է. "Այնպիսի ակումբում, ինչպիսին Բարսան է, եթե խաղացողը գալիս է քեզ մոտ և ասում, որ ցանկանում է հեռանալ, ապա պետք է հեռանա":

Վերջում, խոսելով Մոնտոյայի, Բարտրայի, Մունյեսայի և Դոս Սանթոսի մասին, Վիլանովան ասել է. "Կան մի քանի խաղացողներ 2 - րդ թիմից, ովքեր կարող են տեղափոխվել առաջին թիմ, կախված իրավիճակից: Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ քանակի խաղացողներ կմնան միջմրցաշրջանային հատվածից հետո":


*Սանդրո Ռոսել. Առաջ Տիտո!*

*Սանդրո Ռոսելն ընդգծում է Տիտո Վիլանովայի աչքերում ոգևորություն տեսնելու կարևորությունը: Նա կարծում է, որ դա կօգնի Տիտոյին Բարսելոնան գլխավորելիս:*
Տիտո Վիլանովային արդեն պաշտոնապես Բարսելոնայի գլխավոր մարզիչն է: Ակումբի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելն ասում է, որ հենց Սուբիսարետան առաջարկել է Տիտոյի թեկնածությունը Բարսայի ղեկին, ոչ մի կասկած չի եղել. "Երբ Անտոնին մեզ նման առաջարկ արեց, մենք նույնիսկ մեկ պահ չկասկածեցինք: Գլխավոր պատճառները մի քանիսն են` քանի որ նա ներկայացնում է մեր ուզած ֆուտբոլային գաղափարախոսությունը, նրա մարդկային արժեքների համար, քանի որ նա շատ ընդունակ անձնավորություն է, կոնկրետ մտքերով և ֆուտբոլի հասկացողությամբ, քանի որ նա իսկական կուլե է եղել ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, դա նրա արյան մեջ է":

Ռոսելը հայտնել է, որ հենց ստացել է Անտոնի Սուբիսարետայի առաջարկը, 2 հարց է տվել Տիտո Վիլանովային` ինչպե՞ս է առողջությունը և արդյոք կցանկանար լիներ Բարսայի նոր գլխավոր մարզիչը: "Տիտո Վիլանովան առողջ է, ինչպես կաղնին: Եվ ուղիղ հարց. "Կցանկանայի՞ր լինել Բարսելոնայի նոր գլխավոր մարզիչը": Նրա աչքերը պատասխանեցին. "Այո": Նա շատ ոգևորված էր", - պատմել է ակումբի նախագահն ու շարունակել. "Առողջ ու ոգևորված լինելը շատ կարևոր են, որպեսզի կատարես այդ աշխատանքը":

*Երկրպագուներն իրենց հպարտ կզգան
*
Ռոսելը կասկած չունի, որ "մենք մեզ հպարտ կզգանք, Տիտո Վիլանովային համարելով Բարսայի գլխավոր մարզիչը": Նա ընդգծել է առաջին թիմի խաղացողներին, ովքեր "առաջինն էին, որ ցույց տվեցին իրենց աջակցությունը.... Տնօրենների խորհրդի անունից կցանկանայի շնորհակալություն հայտնել Տիտոյից առաջ քայլ կատարելու համար և վստահեցնել, որ մենք միշտ կլինենք իր կողքին": Վերջում Ռոսելը դիմել է Վիլանովային. "Առաջ Տիտո! Մենք միասին շատ լավ պահեր ունենք առջևում!":

Barca.am

----------

Inna (02.07.2012), Lusinamara (24.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Մեսսիի ընկերներ 5 - 3 Մեքսիկայի աստղեր*

*Չնայած Մեսսին հանգստի է գնացել, այդուհանդերձ շարունակում է ֆուտբոլ խաղալ: Նա երբեք չի հոգնում ֆուտբոլից և ապրում է այդ մարզաձևով:*


Այս անգամ Լեոյի ընկերների թիմը մրցում էր Մեքսիկայի աստղերի թիմի դեմ: Ընկերական խաղում հաղթանակն ուղեկցեց Մեսսիի ընկերների թիմին, որտեղ Բարսայից ընդգրկված էին Մասկերանոն, Ալեքսիսը և Ջոնաթան դոս Սանտոսը: Մեսսիի ընկերների թիմից կարելի է առանձնացնել նաև Բարսայի նախկին խաղացող Ջիովանի դոս Սանտոսին, Արգենտինայի հավաքականում Լեոյի խաղընկեր Էզեկիել Լավեցիին, Ռոմայի հարձակվող Պաբլո Օսվալդոյին, Միլանի հարձակվող Ռոբինյոյին, Ատլետիկո Մադրիդի կիսապաշտպան Դիեգոյին և Ինտեռի նախկին պաշտպան Մարկո Մատերացիին:

Մեսսիի ընկերների թիմից գոլերի հեղինակ են դարձել կոլումբիացի Ջոն Վիաֆարան (1 - 0), Դիեգոն (2 - 1), Օսվալդոն (4 - 2), իսկ Լեոն դուբլ է ձևակերպել (3 - 1 և 5 - 2): Մեքսիկայի աստղերից աչքի են ընկել Դամիան Ալվարեսը, Դանիել Մոնտենեգրո և Դարվին Կինտերոն: Իր գոլից հետո Բարսայի 10 համարը փոխարինվել է: Արժե նշել, որ խաղի ընթացքում մարզադաշտ են ներխուժել երկրպագուներ, որոնցից մեկին հաջողվել է ստանալ Մեսսիի ստորագրությունը:

----------

Inna (02.07.2012), Varzor (18.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

_Ֆուտբոլային հանճարը 25 տարեկան է_

*Այսօր լրանում է աշխարհի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն խաղացողներից մեկի` Լիոնել Անդրես Մեսսիի 25 ամյակը: ՈՒղիղ 25 տարի առաջ Արգենտինայում լույս աշխարհ է եկել ֆուտբոլային անկրկնելի և շատերի համար անգերազանցելի հանճար:*


Նա 24 տարեկան հասակում դարձավ Բարսելոնայի նման զորեղ ակումբի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ռմբարկուն, նա գերազանցեց լեգենդար Գերդ Մյուլլերի ռեկորդը, նա 3 - րդ անգամ անընդմեջ նվաճեց Ոսկե գնդակը, նա 4 - րդ անգամ անընդմեջ ճանաչվեց Չեմպիոնների լիգայի լավագույն ռմբարկու, նա 2 - րդ անգամ արժանացավ Պիչիչի մրցանակին, նա, նա.... նա Լեո Մեսսին է, նա այս մոլորակից չէ:

Այժմ լրանում է նրա 25 ամյակը: Ինչպես հայտնի է և ինչպես նշել էր մեծն Ֆերգյուսոնը, խաղացողների ճնշող մեծամասնությունն իր գագաթնակետին է հասնում 25 - ից 28 տարեկան հասակում, ուստի Լեոյից կարելի է սպասել ավելին, բայց կխնդրեի բացատրել, թե այսքանից ավել ի՞նչ կարող է անել մարդ արարածը: Օօօ, ներեցեք, մոռացել էին, որ նա այլմոլորակային է....

----------

Inna (02.07.2012), lampone (24.06.2012), Lusinamara (24.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Շնորհավոր Ծնունդտ Տաղանդի Գագաթնակետ,փոքրամարմին,բայց ֆուտբոլային առումով ԳԻԳԱՆՏ ու ՎԵՀ անձնավորություն,անձնական կյանքում թող ամեն ինչ Ֆուտբոլի նման իդեալական լինի քո մոտ,հատկապես որ նոր ԼԵՈ ա ծնվելու ու հուսով եմ նոր Լեգենդ քո նման,որ մեր թոռներներն էլ իրա խաղից ստանան են հաճույքը,ինչը քեզնից մենք ենք ստանում  :Smile:  Շնորհակալ եմ ամեն ինչի համար,որ դու արել ես ու հավերժ կանես իմ Բարսելոնայի համար...Շնորհավոր La Pulga !  :Drinks:

----------

Inna (02.07.2012), Ռուսա (24.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Ֆանտաստիկ թիմ, ֆանտաստիկ տեսանյութ!

Ընդամենը  օր առաջ ավարտվեց Բարսելոնայի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլայի պայմանագրի ժամկետը: Դրա հետ ավարտվեց մի մեծագույն ու ֆանտաստիկ թիմի պատմություն, որը հեղաշրջում կատարեց ֆուտբոլում, դարձնելով այն արվեստ:

Առաջարկում ենք վերհիշել այդ ֆանտաստիկ թիմի աներևակայելի հաջողությունները, *քանզի առջևում նոր Բարսան է` Տիտոյի Բարսան!*

----------

Ամմէ (07.01.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Jpit: 

Համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի ամենաէքսցենտրիկ ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը, իտալացի Մարիո Բալոտոլլին կտրուկ է արտահայտվել իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» մասին:
Ըստ 20 minutos պարբերականի, հարցազրույցի ընթացքում այն հարցին, թե արդյոք կխաղար կատալոնական ակումբում, իտալացի հարձակվողն ասել է. *«Կխաղայի՞ արդյոք «Բարսելոնայում»: Ես աղջիկների հետ չեմ խաղում»*:
Հիշեցնենք, որ Մարիո Բալոտելլին հանդես է գալիս «Մանչեսթեր Սիթիում»:

*Աղբյուր

* :Tongue:

----------


## Varzor

Ու մինչ բարսելոնայի ներկայացուցիչները կհասցնեն արձագանքել
Բարսայի հայ քյառթու ֆաները Բալոտելիից պատասխան են ուզել, որը նա չի կարողացել տալ: Արդյունքում նա կոտրվել է ու իրան թռցրել են:
Հիմա նա արդեն հանգիստ սրտով կարող է խաղալ աղջիկների հետ  :LOL:

----------

Altair (23.12.2012)

----------


## Վահ

Տիտո Վիլանովան տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց:Նրա մոտ ախտորոշվել է հարականջային թքագեղջի քաղցկեղ:

----------

Altair (23.12.2012)

----------


## Վահ

Երեկ Բարսելոնան Լա լիգայի շրջանակներում ջախջախեց Էսպանյոլին 4-0 հաշվով:Դուբլի հեղինակ դարձավ Պեդրոն,մեկական գոլ խփեցին Չավին և Մեսսին:
Երեկվա խաղում Բարսան հավասարվեց իր իսկ ռեկորդին,որը սահմանել էր Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի օրոք 2010/11 առաջնության ժամանակ,առաջին շրջանում վաստակելով 52 միավոր,Տիտոյի Բարսան կարող է նաև շրջանցել ռեկորդը հաղթելով Մալագային հաջորդ տուրում:

----------

Ամմէ (07.01.2013)

----------


## Լեո

Մեսսին կրկին աշխարհում լավագույնն է  :Smile:

----------

Altair (14.01.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այսօր մի ծաղկավաճառ պապիկ անգլերեն մի բառի թարգմանություն հարցրեց (ինձ էր ստուգում :Ճ), պատասխանը լսելուց հետո ասեց, որ ես 4-րդ ուսանողն էի, որ կարողացել է ճիշտ պատասխանել. երևի ճակատիս գրված է ուսանող բառը կամ էլ դեմքիցս երևում է, որ քննություն հանձնել շատ եմ սիրում  :Jpit: : Բայց ինչու եմ այս մասին գրում ֆուտբոլի բաժնում. պատճառն այն է, որ պապիկի` անգլերենով հնչեցրած հաջորդ նախադասությունը վերաբերում էր ֆուտբոլին: Հարցրեց` որն է աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբը և ով է լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը: Պատասխանը հնչեց այնպես` ինչպես հնչում է միատեսակ և ամենուրեք: Պապիկը մի քիչ դժգոհ վրաս նայեց, թե` հապա Մեսսի՞ն  :Jpit: : Սկսեց գովել, նկարագրել Մեսսիի խաղը: Ասում ա` առաջին երիտասարդ աղջիկն ես, որ ֆուտբոլիստներից Մեսսիին չի սիրում  :LOL: : Հետո էլ վճռականությամբ ասեց, որ եթե հարկ լինի, իր թոշակը և ամենօրյա վաստակած գումարը կնվիրաբերի Մեսսիին: Ես, իհարկե, առաջարկեցի որևէ հայ ֆուտբոլիստի նվիրաբերել, եթե կա նման ցանկություն: Վերջում ինձ խնդրեց, որ այսօրվա խաղը դիտեմ անպայման:

Գնամ` խոստումս կատարելու:

----------

ARam Grig (17.03.2013), John (21.02.2013), Աբելյան (25.04.2014)

----------


## Life

> Այսօր մի ծաղկավաճառ պապիկ անգլերեն մի բառի թարգմանություն հարցրեց (ինձ էր ստուգում :Ճ), պատասխանը լսելուց հետո ասեց, որ ես 4-րդ ուսանողն էի, որ կարողացել է ճիշտ պատասխանել. երևի ճակատիս գրված է ուսանող բառը կամ էլ դեմքիցս երևում է, որ քննություն հանձնել շատ եմ սիրում : Բայց ինչու եմ այս մասին գրում ֆուտբոլի բաժնում. պատճառն այն է, որ պապիկի` անգլերենով հնչեցրած հաջորդ նախադասությունը վերաբերում էր ֆուտբոլին: Հարցրեց` որն է աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբը և ով է լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը: Պատասխանը հնչեց այնպես` ինչպես հնչում է միատեսակ և ամենուրեք: Պապիկը մի քիչ դժգոհ վրաս նայեց, թե` հապա Մեսսի՞ն : Սկսեց գովել, նկարագրել Մեսսիի խաղը: Ասում ա` առաջին երիտասարդ աղջիկն ես, որ ֆուտբոլիստներից Մեսսիին չի սիրում : Հետո էլ վճռականությամբ ասեց, որ եթե հարկ լինի, իր թոշակը և ամենօրյա վաստակած գումարը կնվիրաբերի Մեսսիին: Ես, իհարկե, առաջարկեցի որևէ հայ ֆուտբոլիստի նվիրաբերել, եթե կա նման ցանկություն: Վերջում ինձ խնդրեց, որ այսօրվա խաղը դիտեմ անպայման:
> 
> Գնամ` խոստումս կատարելու:


Պապին տխուր ա երևի  :Cool:   2 - 0

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պապին տխուր ա երևի   2 - 0


Հա, խաղի ընթացքում ես էլ էի պապիկի մասին մտածում: Գոնե սրտին մոտ չընդունի:

----------


## ARam Grig

Ջաաան,փշաքաղվեցի,ինչ ձև կգրկեի էտ պապիին,ֆսյո ինքը արդեն իմ պապին ա  :Jpit:  Հայի սրտով ու Կատալան հոգով,կամ հակառակը ))) Ամեն ձևով ապացուցուցվում ա է,որ Բարսելոնան ԱՎԵԼԻՆ ՔԱՆ ԹԻՄ Ա,,ծանոթ Տեր-Տեր գիտեմ ինձանից շատ ա սիրում Բարսելոնան ))) Պատարագների ժամանակ հենց եղբորս տենում ա միանգամից թեման փոխվում ա դեպի Բարսա )))) Պապիկին կփոխանցես իմ կողմից մեեեծ RESPECT իրան ! ))

Ինքը կյանքում իրա թիմի պահով չի տխրի,որովհետև ՓԱՌԱՀԵՂ թիմ ա սիրում,կոնկրետ ինչ-որ խաղերի արդյունքները ոչ մի բան չեն փոխում,կարևորը ուրիշ բան ա,որ բառերը չեն հերիքի նկարագրեմ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Կլասիկոյին.Ռեալն արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ,,իմ կարծիքով ավելի շատ Ռեալը ուժեղ խաղաց,քան Բարսան թույլ.. Մրցավարությունից չեմ խոսում,որովհետև էտ իմ ոճը չի,ես ավելի շատ սիրում եմ գնահատել թիմերի խաղը ըստ արժանվույնի,ես սիրում եմ խոսալ ֆուտբոլից,ոչ թե մրցավարությունից !!! Բայց պատկերացնում եմ եթե մրցավարական մի որոշում էտ խաղում հակառակ թիմի դեմ լիներ ինչ ԽՂՃՈՒԿ կարծիքներ կտենայի,սուդյայամոլները դե շատ են:

  Բայց կարևորը ԳԵՐՀԶՈՐ Բարսելոնան իր շքեղությամբ վերադարձավ մի քանի օր հետո. . . 12.03.2013  Ու արդարացվեց ամեն ինչ )))

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տիտոն գնում ա: Տեսնես ո՞վ կլինի նոր մարզիչը:

----------


## Ambrosine

Վիլանովան բաց նամակ է հղել ակումբի ղեկավարությանը, ֆուտբոլիստներին, ֆաներին`
Շնորհակալություն Բարսելոնա, շնորհակալություն բոլորին

Առողջություն եմ մաղթում այս մարդուն:


Հոդվածներից մեկ ուրիշում քննարկվում է Բարսելոնայի մարզչի 5 հնարավոր թեկնածություն` Մարսելո Բիելսա, Յուփ Հայնկես, Ռոբերտո Մանչինի, Ռուբի, Անդրե Վիլաշ-Բոաշ:

----------


## Լեո

Այսօր Բարսան Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթի պատասխան խաղում ոչ ոքի (0:0) խաղաց Մադրիդի Ատլետիկոյի հետ (առաջին խաղում Ատլետիկոյի դաշտում գրանցվել էր 1:1 արդյունքը) և իր պատմության ընթացքում 11-րդ անգամ հռչակվեց Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթակիր  :Smile: 

Սեզոնի բացումը տրվեց  :Cool:

----------

Անվերնագիր (29.08.2013), Վոլտերա (29.08.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Բարսելոնան սիրեցի Ռոնալդինոյի շնորհիվ: Երբ Ռոնալդինոն գնաց Բարսելոնայից, Բարսելոնայի խաղերին ժամանակավորապես դադարեցի հետևել, բայց արդեն ուշ էր հրաժարվել էդ թիմից՝  Բարսելոնային  արդեն «սիրահարվել» էի... :Jpit: 
Ռոնալդինոն ինչ թիմ գնա, հետևելու եմ, բայց ինձ համար՝ Բարսելոնան կմնա  համար առաջի ֆուտբոլային ակումբը:

----------

Անվերնագիր (16.11.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Նման է, հատկապես` վերջին լուսանկարում  :Pardon: 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/persian/afghani...t_paiman.shtml

----------

Lílium (23.04.2014), Yellow Raven (23.04.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Տիտո Վիլանովան է մահացել: Ափսոս:

http://www.sports.ru/football/1020102086.html

----------

Lílium (26.04.2014)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ֆաբրեգասը պաշտոնապես տեխափոխվեց Չելսի... Մի տեսակ տխրեցի  :Sad:

----------

Լեո (13.06.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Չելսի ասեցիր, էս պահը հիշեցի  :Rolleyes: 

Իմ ֆուտբոլային հիշողության թերևս ամենադրամատիկ ու հուզիչ պահը  :Love:  Էդ գիշեր տենց էլ քունս չտարավ: Չեմ պատկերացնում Բարսայի որևէ երկրպագու, ում հոգում նույն ցնցությունը չէր  :Yahoo: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Հ.Գ. Նույնիսկ ՌՄ-ի նկատմամբ 5:0 հաղթանակի բերկրանքը հեռավոր չի կարող համեմատվել էս պահի հետ...

----------

Lílium (13.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Չելսի ասեցիր, էս պահը հիշեցի 
> 
> Իմ ֆուտբոլային հիշողության թերևս ամենադրամատիկ ու հուզիչ պահը  Էդ գիշեր տենց էլ քունս չտարավ: Չեմ պատկերացնում Բարսայի որևէ երկրպագու, ում հոգում նույն ցնցությունը չէր 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նույնիսկ ՌՄ-ի նկատմամբ 5:0 հաղթանակի բերկրանքը հեռավոր չի կարող համեմատվել էս պահի հետ...


Էս թեման որ աչքովս ընկնում է, միանգամից էս պահն ա գալիս դեմս )))

----------


## insider

Բարսան վաղաժամ դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն։ Բայց էս սկիզբն ա։ Դեռ 4 գավաթ էլ վերցնելու հավանականություն կա։ Շնորհավոր Բարսայի երկրպագուներ )

----------

Tiger29 (17.05.2015), Լեո (17.05.2015), Վոլտերա (17.05.2015)

----------


## Լեո

La Liga 2014-2015  :Smile:

----------

insider (18.05.2015), Ներսես_AM (18.05.2015)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսելոնան նվաճեց Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 2015թ. խաղարկության գավաթը  :Smile: 

Շնորհավոր, բոլոր կուլեներ  :Smile:

----------

insider (07.06.2015), Tiger29 (07.06.2015)

----------


## Լեո

Արդա Թուրանը Մադրիդի Ատլետիկոյից տեղափոխվել է Բարսելոնա և 5 տարվա պայմանագիր կնքել:



Տեսնենք, տեսնենք  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ես չեմ ջոկում Բարսելոնան իբր թե առուծախի արգելք ուներ։ Բայց ում ասես առնում ա ամեն պատուհանին։ Ո՞նց են տենց անում

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Առնում են, բայց հունվարից են խաղացնելու: Իրավունք չունեն հիմա հայտացուցակում գրել:

----------


## Լեո

«Ոսկե գնդակ-2015» մրցանաբաշխության ժամանակ Մեսսին ստացավ իր հինգերորդ «Ոսկե գնդակը»:
Նա դարձավ առաջին ֆուտբոլիստը, ով կարիերայի ընթացքում 5 «Ոսկե գնդակ» է ստացել:

Բրավո՜, Մեսսի  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (12.01.2016), Tiger29 (12.01.2016), Տրիբուն (12.01.2016)

----------


## Լեո

Լա Լիգայի 2015/16 գավաթը նվաճված է  :Cool:  

Ինչպես միշտ, Բարսելոնան ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ է  :Hands Up: 

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր կուլեներին, ովքեր մի ժամանակ շատ-շատ էին Ակումբում  :Smile:

----------

insider (15.05.2016), Mr. Annoying (14.05.2016), Yellow Raven (15.05.2016), Անվերնագիր (14.05.2016)

----------


## Լեո

> Արդա Թուրանը Մադրիդի Ատլետիկոյից տեղափոխվել է Բարսելոնա և 5 տարվա պայմանագիր կնքել:
> 
> 
> 
> Տեսնենք, տեսնենք


Փաստորեն դեռ 2 տարին չլրացած՝ Թուրանը հեռացավ Բարսայից:
Թուրանի հաջորդ ակումբը չինական «Շանհայ Շենհուա»-ն է:

----------

Tiger29 (14.01.2017)

----------


## Լեո

> Փաստորեն դեռ 2 տարին չլրացած՝ Թուրանը հեռացավ Բարսայից:
> Թուրանի հաջորդ ակումբը չինական «Շանհայ Շենհուա»-ն է:


Փաստորեն լուրերը վաղաժամ էին և հերքվեցին:
Թուրանը դեռ կմնա Բարսայում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Փաստորեն լուրերը վաղաժամ էին և հերքվեցին:
> Թուրանը դեռ կմնա Բարսայում:


Արտա Թորանք մնում է բարսայում

----------


## Լեո

> Արտա Թորանք մնում է բարսայում


Վաու՜, ինչպիսի սուբյեկտիվ ու հարազատ դեմքեր եմ տեսնում հարազատ թեմայում  :Friends:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

ԲԱՐՍԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ

էս ի՞նչ էր

----------

insider (09.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (09.03.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Սրանց հախից մենք պիտի գանք,թե չէ ի՞նչ խ**իս ՊՍԺ

----------

Ծլնգ (09.03.2017)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Սրանց հախից մենք պիտի գանք,թե չէ ի՞նչ խ**իս ՊՍԺ


Ձերը որն ա՞

----------


## John

Շնորհավոր։ Բոմբ էր  :Wink:

----------

insider (09.03.2017), Անվերնագիր (09.03.2017), Լեո (09.03.2017), Տրիբուն (09.03.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ձերը որն ա՞


Ռամոսը և նրա 10ընկերները

----------


## anslov

երկու խալտուռա պենալ ու օֆսաիդից գոլ

----------


## Լեո



----------


## Անվերնագիր

Մեսսին էս մոլորակից չի

----------


## Լեո

Երեկվա կլասսիկոյի մասին՝ կարճ.

----------


## Ծլնգ

Երեկվա խաղի մասին պիտի կամ «Չելսի» թեմայում գրվեր, կամ «Մեսսի», բայց չգիտեմ տենց թեմաներ կան թե չէ․․․ ամբողջ խաղը ցուցադրություն էր, թե լավ ստրայքերների պակասը ոնց կարող է արդյունքի վրա անդրադառնալ։ Մեսսիին հալալ ա, բայց  էս կարևորության խաղում եթե Չելսին Ժիրուին ա դնում սթրայքեր, ուրեմն վիճակները հեչ լավ չի էդ դիրքում։

----------


## Gayl

> Երեկվա խաղի մասին պիտի կամ «Չելսի» թեմայում գրվեր, կամ «Մեսսի», բայց չգիտեմ տենց թեմաներ կան թե չէ․․․ ամբողջ խաղը ցուցադրություն էր, թե լավ ստրայքերների պակասը ոնց կարող է արդյունքի վրա անդրադառնալ։ Մեսսիին հալալ ա, բայց  էս կարևորության խաղում եթե Չելսին Ժիրուին ա դնում սթրայքեր, ուրեմն վիճակները հեչ լավ չի էդ դիրքում։


Ժիռուի ներկայությունը ինձ էլ զարմացրեց, բայց Բարսան շատ հանգիստ հաղթեց ու Ժիրիկը մի քիչ երկրորդական ա:ճճճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ժիռուի ներկայությունը ինձ էլ զարմացրեց, բայց Բարսան շատ հանգիստ հաղթեց ու Ժիրիկը մի քիչ երկրորդական ա:ճճճ


Դե հենց խնդիրն էլ էդ ա էլի, որ երկրորդական ա։ Իսկ հաղթելը ոչ թե Բարսայինն էր այ Մեսսիինը, թե չե Չելսին լավ էլ գազան խաղաց, ուղղակի finisherner չունեն (ի տարբերություն Բարսայի, ով մի հատ Մեսսիի մեջ ամեն ինչ էլ ունի)։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հենց խնդիրն էլ էդ ա էլի, որ երկրորդական ա։ Իսկ հաղթելը ոչ թե Բարսայինն էր այ Մեսսիինը, թե չե Չելսին լավ էլ գազան խաղաց, ուղղակի finisherner չունեն (ի տարբերություն Բարսայի, ով մի հատ Մեսսիի մեջ ամեն ինչ էլ ունի)։


Մեսին երկու սանտի որ բոյով լիներ, վռո էլ կկանգներ…

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեսին երկու սանտի որ բոյով լիներ, վռո էլ կկանգներ…


վռոն հեչ, որ մի երկու սանտիմ բոյով լիներ, ինքը իր մատուցած անկյունայինը գլխով գոլ կխփեր...

----------


## Gayl

> Դե հենց խնդիրն էլ էդ ա էլի, որ երկրորդական ա։ Իսկ հաղթելը ոչ թե Բարսայինն էր այ Մեսսիինը, թե չե Չելսին լավ էլ գազան խաղաց, ուղղակի finisherner չունեն (ի տարբերություն Բարսայի, ով մի հատ Մեսսիի մեջ ամեն ինչ էլ ունի)։


Երեկվա խաղի մասին ա խոսքը գնում? Եթե այո ապա ինչ գազան խաղ?? 
Ծլնգ ջան շատ թույլ ես խոսում, արի չպատասխանեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երեկվա խաղի մասին ա խոսքը գնում? Եթե այո ապա ինչ գազան խաղ?? 
> Ծլնգ ջան շատ թույլ ես խոսում, արի չպատասխանեմ


հը՞ն, արի պատասխանի... Չելսին իմ աչքի լույսը չի, բայց հաշիվը հեչ չէր համապաստախանում խաղի որակին։ Լավ դիսցիպլինար խաղ էին վարում, մանավանդ երկրորդ կեսում, բայց դաշտի վերջի քարորդում խառնվում էին իրար՝ ասածս պակասի պատճառով։

----------


## Gayl

> հը՞ն, արի պատասխանի... Չելսին իմ աչքի լույսը չի, բայց հաշիվը հեչ չէր համապաստախանում խաղի որակին։ Լավ դիսցիպլինար խաղ էին վարում, մանավանդ երկրորդ կեսում, բայց դաշտի վերջի քարորդում խառնվում էին իրար՝ ասածս պակասի պատճառով։


Արի պատասխանեմ:
Երկրորդ խաղակեսի առաջին 15 րոպենա խաղացել, իսկ խաղը 90 րոպեա հետևաբար 15 րոպե խաղալով գազան խաղ չեն խաղում:
Բարսելոնը պաշտպանվեց լավ, հարձակվեց գերազանց: Պրեսինգը զգացիր? Կարգապահ ու թեթև հաղթանակ: Ցանկացած օղակում հաղթեց:
Ուզում ես Չելսիից լավ ֆուտբոլիստների անուններ տամ? Ազար, Վիլլիան, Մոզես, Ալոնսո, ֆաբրեգաս, Մորատտա ու տեմց ախպեր ջան: Եթե էս ֆուտբոլիստներին ծանոթ ես ուրեմն պիտի որ ասելիք չունենաս:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արի պատասխանեմ:
> Երկրորդ խաղակեսի առաջին 15 րոպենա խաղացել, իսկ խաղը 90 րոպեա հետևաբար 15 րոպե խաղալով գազան խաղ չեն խաղում:
> Բարսելոնը պաշտպանվեց լավ, հարձակվեց գերազանց: Պրեսինգը զգացիր? Կարգապահ ու թեթև հաղթանակ: Ցանկացած օղակում հաղթեց:
> Ուզում ես Չելսիից լավ ֆուտբոլիստների անուններ տամ? Ազար, Վիլլիան, Մոզես, Ալոնսո, ֆաբրեգաս, Մորատտա ու տեմց ախպեր ջան: Եթե էս ֆուտբոլիստներին ծանոթ ես ուրեմն պիտի որ ասելիք չունենաս:


Ամբողջ խաղն էլ խաղացել են, իսկ երկրորդ կեսի առաջին 15 րոպեն մենակ իրենք էին խաղում։ Պրեսսինգը երկկողմանի էր, ու Չելսին Բարսային հավասար պրեսսինգ էլ էր անում, գնդակ էլ էր խլում։ Չելսին իրենց կայֆին մտնում էր Բարսայի տուգանային դաշտ, բայց վերջացնել չէր ստացվում։ Չասի լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ չկան, կոնկրետ էս խաղում լավ սթրայքերներ չկային։ Շատ չեմ հետևում Չելսիին, որ բոլոր խաղացողների մանրամասն լավ ու թույլ կողմերին տեղյակ լինեմ։ Բայց էս խաղը շատ ավելի մրցակցային էր, քան հաշիվն ա ասում։ Առաջին գոլը դարպասապահի մեղքն էր (ու Մեսսիի հալալը)։ Երկրորդ գոլը Ֆաբրեգասի ու պաշտպանության մեղքն էր ու (Մեսսիի հալալը)։ Երրորդ գոլը մենակ Մեսսիի հալալն էր։  :Smile:  Կոպիտ ասած առանց Մեսսիի խաղը հանգիստ 0-0 կպրծներ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամբողջ խաղն էլ խաղացել են, իսկ երկրորդ կեսի առաջին 15 րոպեն մենակ իրենք էին խաղում։ Պրեսսինգը երկկողմանի էր, ու Չելսին Բարսային հավասար պրեսսինգ էլ էր անում, գնդակ էլ էր խլում։ Չելսին իրենց կայֆին մտնում էր Բարսայի տուգանային դաշտ, բայց վերջացնել չէր ստացվում։ Չասի լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ չկան, կոնկրետ էս խաղում լավ սթրայքերներ չկային։ Շատ չեմ հետևում Չելսիին, որ բոլոր խաղացողների մանրամասն լավ ու թույլ կողմերին տեղյակ լինեմ։ Բայց էս խաղը շատ ավելի մրցակցային էր, քան հաշիվն ա ասում։ Առաջին գոլը դարպասապահի մեղքն էր (ու Մեսսիի հալալը)։ Երկրորդ գոլը Ֆաբրեգասի ու պաշտպանության մեղքն էր ու (Մեսսիի հալալը)։ Երրորդ գոլը մենակ Մեսսիի հալալն էր։  *Կոպիտ ասած առանց Մեսսիի խաղը հանգիստ 0-0 կպրծներ*։


Դե, առանց Մեսսի, Ինյեստայի, Պիկեի, ՈՒմտիտիի, Ռակիտիչի ու Բուսկետսի, կարող ա Չելսին 3:0 հաղթեր էլ։

----------


## Gayl

> Ամբողջ խաղն էլ խաղացել են, իսկ երկրորդ կեսի առաջին 15 րոպեն մենակ իրենք էին խաղում։ Պրեսսինգը երկկողմանի էր, ու Չելսին Բարսային հավասար պրեսսինգ էլ էր անում, գնդակ էլ էր խլում։ Չելսին իրենց կայֆին մտնում էր Բարսայի տուգանային դաշտ, բայց վերջացնել չէր ստացվում։ Չասի լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ չկան, կոնկրետ էս խաղում լավ սթրայքերներ չկային։ Շատ չեմ հետևում Չելսիին, որ բոլոր խաղացողների մանրամասն լավ ու թույլ կողմերին տեղյակ լինեմ։ Բայց էս խաղը շատ ավելի մրցակցային էր, քան հաշիվն ա ասում։ Առաջին գոլը դարպասապահի մեղքն էր (ու Մեսսիի հալալը)։ Երկրորդ գոլը Ֆաբրեգասի ու պաշտպանության մեղքն էր ու (Մեսսիի հալալը)։ Երրորդ գոլը մենակ Մեսսիի հալալն էր։  Կոպիտ ասած առանց Մեսսիի խաղը հանգիստ 0-0 կպրծներ։


Ծլմգ բա մենակ Մեսսիով Արգենտինայի հավաքականը խի աշխարհի չեմպիոն չի դառնում? Անցյալ տարի Բարսելոնը 180 րոպե Յուվեի դարպասը չգրավեց: Եթե ասում ես, որ Չելսիին Մեսսիի պես ֆուտբոլիստա պետք ուրեմն ասեմ, որ Մեսսիի պես ֆուտբոլիստ ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ չի եղել, հիմա քո ասածն ինչ ա?
Ազարի մասին էլ չես լսել?:ճճճ
Ախպեր ջան ասում եմ թույլ ես արտահայտվում կամ էլ մենք տարբեր խաղեր ենք նայել:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլմգ բա մենակ Մեսսիով Արգենտինայի հավաքականը խի աշխարհի չեմպիոն չի դառնում? Անցյալ տարի Բարսելոնը 180 րոպե Յուվեի դարպասը չգրավեց: Եթե ասում ես, որ Չելսիին Մեսսիի պես ֆուտբոլիստա պետք ուրեմն ասեմ, որ Մեսսիի պես ֆուտբոլիստ ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ չի եղել, հիմա քո ասածն ինչ ա?
> Ազարի մասին էլ չես լսել?:ճճճ
> Ախպեր ջան ասում եմ թույլ ես արտահայտվում կամ էլ մենք տարբեր խաղեր ենք նայել:


Աչքիս մենք ոչ միայն տարբեր խաղեր ենք նայել, այլ տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում։ Ո՞վ ասեց թե Մեսսի ա պետք։ Իմ սաղ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ Բարսան շատ լավ թիմա ա առանց Մեսսիի էլ, իսկ երեկվա խաղի Մեսսի հետ Բարսան ցնցող ա։ Ասենք ՄՅու-ի Սևիլյայի հետ խաղը լրիվ միակողմանի էր, իսկ Բարսա-Չելսի խաղը շատ ավելի մրցակցային էր, չնայած հաշվից հեչ չես ասի։ 

Ախպեր, Ազարն էլ ա զիլ խաղացող, Ալոնսոն էլ, Ֆաբրեգասն էլ, բայց դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ սթրայքեր չի, այլ կիսահարձակվող, ցենտրավոյ ու կիսապաշտպան են։ Ու երեկվա խաղի Ժիրուն լրիվ քաքի համը հանեց։

Խի՞ ա ձեզ թվում թե իմ ասածը էն ա, որ Բարսան մենակ Մեսսին ա։ Երեկ երկու թիմն էլ գազան խաղացին, ասենք հաշիվը իմանալով որ նստել էի խաղը նայելու, ասի երևի միակողմանի տփոցի ա լինելու, բայց շատ ավելի հավասարակշռված խաղ էր։ Հա, մի քանի սխալ արեցին, ու համարյա բոլոր սխալների համար էլ պատժվեցին։ Բարսան էլ մի քանի սխալ արեց, բայց Չելսիում ղայդին ֆորվարդ չկար որ պատժեր (Ժիրուի լինել չլինելը տարբերություն չէր անում)։ Կիսահարձակվողներն էլ առանց ֆորվարդի չկարողացան հաճախ տուգանային մտնող գնդակը վերջին մի քանի մետրն էլ հասցնեն։ Սաղ ասածս էս էր։ Ու թե սա քո համար թույլ ա, թող տենց էլ լինի։

----------


## Gayl

> Աչքիս մենք ոչ միայն տարբեր խաղեր ենք նայել, այլ տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում։ Ո՞վ ասեց թե Մեսսի ա պետք։ Իմ սաղ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ Բարսան շատ լավ թիմա ա առանց Մեսսիի էլ, իսկ երեկվա խաղի Մեսսի հետ Բարսան ցնցող ա։ Ասենք ՄՅու-ի Սևիլյայի հետ խաղը լրիվ միակողմանի էր, իսկ Բարսա-Չելսի խաղը շատ ավելի մրցակցային էր, չնայած հաշվից հեչ չես ասի։ 
> 
> Ախպեր, Ազարն էլ ա զիլ խաղացող, Ալոնսոն էլ, Ֆաբրեգասն էլ, բայց դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ սթրայքեր չի, այլ կիսահարձակվող, ցենտրավոյ ու կիսապաշտպան են։ Ու երեկվա խաղի Ժիրուն լրիվ քաքի համը հանեց։
> 
> Խի՞ ա ձեզ թվում թե իմ ասածը էն ա, որ Բարսան մենակ Մեսսին ա։ Երեկ երկու թիմն էլ գազան խաղացին, ասենք հաշիվը իմանալով որ նստել էի խաղը նայելու, ասի երևի միակողմանի տփոցի ա լինելու, բայց շատ ավելի հավասարակշռված խաղ էր։ Հա, մի քանի սխալ արեցին, ու համարյա բոլոր սխալների համար էլ պատժվեցին։ Բարսան էլ մի քանի սխալ արեց, բայց Չելսիում ղայդին ֆորվարդ չկար որ պատժեր (Ժիրուի լինել չլինելը տարբերություն չէր անում)։ Կիսահարձակվողներն էլ առանց ֆորվարդի չկարողացան հաճախ տուգանային մտնող գնդակը վերջին մի քանի մետրն էլ հասցնեն։ Սաղ ասածս էս էր։ Ու թե սա քո համար թույլ ա, թող տենց էլ լինի։


Զիլը որնա? թույն ֆուտբոլիստը? Հ1 ի բառապաշարով ես խոսում:ճճճճճ
Մանրից սկսում ես սկզբնական գրածիդ միտքը փոխել:ճճճ
Ժիռուն լավը չէր էն մնացածի մոտ էլ համ չստացվեց համ էլ Բարսան չթողեց, որ ստացվի, թե չէ էն Ազարը մանյակի մեկնա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Զիլը որնա? թույն ֆուտբոլիստը? Հ1 ի բառապաշարով ես խոսում:ճճճճճ
> Մանրից սկսում ես սկզբնական գրածիդ միտքը փոխել:ճճճ
> Ժիռուն լավը չէր էն մնացածի մոտ էլ համ չստացվեց համ էլ Բարսան չթողեց, որ ստացվի, թե չէ էն Ազարը մանյակի մեկնա:


Չէ ախպեր, Ազարը մանյակ չի, մանյակը ես եմ, որ եկել իմ Հ1-ի բառապաշարով ու թույլ արտահայտվելաձևով մանրից միտքս փոխելով Գայլի հետ չանա եմ ծեծում։ Ուշադրություն մի դարձրու, ու կյանքը լրիվ լավ կլինի։  :Good:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ ախպեր, Ազարը մանյակ չի, մանյակը ես եմ, որ եկել իմ Հ1-ի բառապաշարով ու թույլ արտահայտվելաձևով մանրից միտքս փոխելով Գայլի հետ չանա եմ ծեծում։ Ուշադրություն մի դարձրու, ու կյանքը լրիվ լավ կլինի։


Սկսվեց :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սկսվեց


հա ո՞ր, իմ աչքին լրիվ վերջացել ա  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> հա ո՞ր, իմ աչքին լրիվ վերջացել ա


Կյանքը լրիվ լավ կլինի :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե, առանց Մեսսի, Ինյեստայի, Պիկեի, ՈՒմտիտիի, Ռակիտիչի ու Բուսկետսի, կարող ա Չելսին 3:0 հաղթեր էլ։


Ասեմ ավելին՝ եթե թվարկված ֆուբոլիստների փոխարեն դաշտում ուրիշ ֆուտբոլիստ չլիներ (նկատի ունեմ Բարսան 5 հոգով խաղար), ապա հաշիվն ավելի խոշոր էլ կարող էր լիներ  :Smile:

----------

